# [Official] 7870 XT (Tahiti LE) Owners Club



## SkateZilla

I guess I'll have to fire up the backup system to take screenshots.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I guess I'll have to fire up the backup system to take screenshots.


I made the GPU-Z link optional. You don't have to post it.


----------



## EssArTee4

I have one, love it. I just downloaded the 3 drivers listed on the Sapphire site and my "Driver Version" Looks older than yours. This whole "Updating" drivers has always confused me. How do i update to the most recent driver?

I first ran the Disk that came with my card. Then i went on the website, downloaded and ran the 3 "Driver" Files. Am i missing something?


----------



## eBombzor

Yea. You gotta download the latest drivers off of AMD, not Sapphire and especially not from the disk.

First download the uninstall utility (if you're on Windows 7) and run it to uninstall the outdated drivers.

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx

Then download the latest drivers here.

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-3WINBetaDriver.aspx

You don't need Hydravision or the CCC profiles. You just need the display drivers and CCC which come with the download.


----------



## EssArTee4

Oh! Thanks i will give this a try.


----------



## rageofthepeon

You don't need the CAPs unless you are running crossfirex. As of 13.3x betas they are rolled into the drivers automatically.


----------



## EssArTee4

eBombzor: Thank you very much, worked great, now on the latest driver. Any benefits to this driver over my old one?


----------



## eBombzor

Depends on the games you play. But there should be a nice 5-10% increase in performance.


----------



## EssArTee4

BF3, FC3.


----------



## eBombzor

There's a tiny performance boost for Far Cry 3 but BF3 will perform the same.


----------



## Odracir

You can count me in


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odracir*
> 
> You can count me in


Wow is that overclock stable? Did you adjust the voltage with Afterburner or is it all on stock?


----------



## Kanashimu

Okay, I have the Powercolor Myst. I guess this would be a good thread to ask a bunch for questions I got about this card.

Bought it this Monday, .32 BIOS. Catalyst 13 Beta drivers.

1) Why did you RMA your card?
2) Whats the latest BIOS version?
3) Anyone know the exact differences between Powercolor Myst and Powercolor EZ Edition? I know that the Myst is newer, and has copper heatpipes and a slightly different shroud, and is much heavier. I'm guessing being newer also has a later BIOS revision.

Got a few more I'll keep posting in a bit.

Edit:

4) Does anyone else get random spikes to 100% load (for a brief moment) on your desktop? This happens constantly. Why does this happen?
5) For your overclocks, in games and benching, does core clock spike between 975 and your OC setting? If it is, then your OC is not performing properly; there probably isn't enough power or core voltage sent to the GPU. However, if you don't have your power limits high enough, you WON'T see artifacts. At 1175 with everything else stock, I get no artifacts. However, when I turn power to +20%, 1175 instant artifacts like crazy, 1150 artifacts bad as well. My framerate also went up noticeably, suggesting that just because you have a high clock with no artifacts doesn't mean its performing. AMD's power settings will try to force the card to conform to certain power requirements, it seems.

Edit #2: Validation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/euk33/


----------



## jimbo02816

Glad this thread was started and proud to be the only Powercolor owner thus far. My second card arrived yesterday and I will try crossfiring them this weekend. I'll let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## jimbo02816

Powercolor EZ edition is an inferior version of the Myst. The pixel fillrate is much lower, as is the texel fillrate is lower as well. I know because I bought this card. It does not overclock well at all, but it still performs like a stock 7870 tahiti with a stock score of 8000 on 3dmark11 performance. I'm keeping the EZ as a spare but it definitely is inferior to the Myst. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Hmph the card specs are almost identical to the GTX 680

Same core count, same memory bus, same memory, same memory speed, same ROP's. Bios flash anyone?


----------



## Battman23

Jimbo,

What pixel and texel fill rates do you have on your EZ and MYST? I recently bought an EZ thinking as I have a 660ti that I could return and I thought I could basically get the same performance for $50 less and 2 free games.

Also, my temps are pretty high. I am at 80°C easily and I have to set CCC power at +20% just to stop the core from dropping to 500mhz during gameplay. Can you give some more details on your experience with the MYST as far as temps, noise, fan speed etc.? I am trying to decide if I am going to return 7870 EZ and keep the GTX 660ti. Thanks!


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battman23*
> 
> Jimbo,
> 
> What pixel and texel fill rates do you have on your EZ and MYST? I recently bought an EZ thinking as I have a 660ti that I could return and I thought I could basically get the same performance for $50 less and 2 free games.
> 
> Also, my temps are pretty high. I am at 80°C easily and I have to set CCC power at +20% just to stop the core from dropping to 500mhz during gameplay. Can you give some more details on your experience with the MYST as far as temps, noise, fan speed etc.? I am trying to decide if I am going to return 7870 EZ and keep the GTX 660ti. Thanks!


I'd be careful with the 7870s Tahitis, there seems to be a slew of issues. I have the .32 BIOS, which AFAIK is the newest one? Yet I'm still plagued with strange issues of core clock fluctuations. This is NOT a properly functioning product.


----------



## Mates Rates

I've used both the 030 bios and 032. My card came with the 030 bios. My experience of both as follows:

032 bios
Installing this bios and setting the power limit to +20, the card would throttle. Only around 60% gpu usage

030 bios
Power limit set to +20, the card did not throttle and would always perform at 90-100%.

Power limit set to 0% on both these bios', the card did not throttle, always performed at 90-100%

If you're still experience throttling I recommend setting _Unofficial overclocking mode_ to _without Powerplay support_ in Afterburner.

My Afterburner config may be of use to you, I have attached it. Replace the CFG in the Afterburner root directory.

I recommend MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 7 as it supports voltage control for tahiti cards.

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html

MSIAfterburner.zip 1k .zip file


030 bios.zip 105k .zip file


For a stable 1200/1500 overclock, I need to set my voltage to 1.231V

I also recommend using Afterburners 3D/2D profile management, as pictured below.


----------



## Battman23

One thing I have done to combat the throttling is to create a custom Preset in CCC called Gaming where I set Overdrive to on and changed core and power. I then found the XML file in %AppData%\Local\AMD\ACE and manually edited the XML file under the CoreClock setting want_0 to match the want_1. This completely stops throttling. I also then went in and set the Power back to 0 in the XML file and I am not getting throttling, but I am not sure if this is harming the card in any way. I am not getting artifacts in games or Kombustor. The only problem with this method is that you have to manually set the profile. I guess you could set triggers for each game but that would be a pain.

Since I am getting very high temps 80°C - 83°C I may try to set negative power with default clock of 975mhz and see if I get any artifacts or locks. I am really looking to get the temp down so the fan isn't going crazy b/c anything over 75°C makes the fan go over 50% and it sounds like a hair dryer.

If any of you guys have an interest check out this method and let me know what you get with fan speeds, temps, etc.


----------



## Battman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> I've used both the 030 bios and 032. My card came with the 030 bios. My experience of both as follows:
> 
> 032 bios
> Installing this bios and setting the power limit to +20, the card would throttle. Only around 60% gpu usage
> 
> 030 bios
> Power limit set to +20, the card did not throttle and would always perform at 90-100%.
> 
> Power limit set to 0% on both these bios', the card did not throttle, always performed at 90-100%
> 
> If you're still experience throttling I recommend setting _Unofficial overclocking mode_ to _without Powerplay support_ in Afterburner.
> 
> My Afterburner config may be of use to you, I have attached it. Replace the CFG in the Afterburner root directory.
> 
> I recommend MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 7 as it supports voltage control for tahiti cards.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html
> 
> MSIAfterburner.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> 030 bios.zip 105k .zip file
> 
> 
> For a stable 1200/1500 overclock, I need to set my voltage to 1.231V
> 
> I also recommend using Afterburners 3D/2D profile management, as pictured below.


Mates,

Thanks, I'll check this out when I get home. I'll see if I can use this to get power/temps/fan speed down and keep standard clocks.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Hmph the card specs are almost identical to the GTX 680
> 
> Same core count, same memory bus, same memory, same memory speed, same ROP's. Bios flash anyone?


The 680 uses a completely different architecture and completely different cores. It's not possible to successfully flash a BIOS for a card with a different architecture.


----------



## crucifix85

I just got a powercolor myst this week. I wonder how far these overclock?

Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nk3nz/


----------



## Kanashimu

Requoting myself before it becomes lost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Okay, I have the Powercolor Myst. I guess this would be a good thread to ask a bunch for questions I got about this card.
> 
> Bought it this Monday, .32 BIOS. Catalyst 13 Beta drivers.
> 
> 1) Why did you RMA your card? *(asking the OP, eBombzor)*
> 2) Whats the latest BIOS version?
> 3) Anyone know the exact differences between Powercolor Myst and Powercolor EZ Edition? I know that the Myst is newer, and has copper heatpipes and a slightly different shroud, and is much heavier. I'm guessing being newer also has a later BIOS revision.
> 
> Got a few more I'll keep posting in a bit.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 4) Does anyone else get random spikes to 100% load (for a brief moment) on your desktop? This happens constantly. Why does this happen?
> 5) For your overclocks, in games and benching, does core clock spike between 975 and your OC setting? If it is, then your OC is not performing properly; there probably isn't enough power or core voltage sent to the GPU. However, if you don't have your power limits high enough, you WON'T see artifacts. At 1175 with everything else stock, I get no artifacts. However, when I turn power to +20%, 1175 instant artifacts like crazy, 1150 artifacts bad as well. My framerate also went up noticeably, suggesting that just because you have a high clock with no artifacts doesn't mean its performing. AMD's power settings will try to force the card to conform to certain power requirements, it seems.
> 
> Edit #2: Validation
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/euk33/


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Requoting myself before it becomes lost.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Okay, I have the Powercolor Myst. I guess this would be a good thread to ask a bunch for questions I got about this card.
> 
> Bought it this Monday, .32 BIOS. Catalyst 13 Beta drivers.
> 
> 1) Why did you RMA your card? *(asking the OP, eBombzor)*
> 2) Whats the latest BIOS version?
> 3) Anyone know the exact differences between Powercolor Myst and Powercolor EZ Edition? I know that the Myst is newer, and has copper heatpipes and a slightly different shroud, and is much heavier. I'm guessing being newer also has a later BIOS revision.
> 
> Got a few more I'll keep posting in a bit.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 4) Does anyone else get random spikes to 100% load (for a brief moment) on your desktop? This happens constantly. Why does this happen?
> 5) For your overclocks, in games and benching, does core clock spike between 975 and your OC setting? If it is, then your OC is not performing properly; there probably isn't enough power or core voltage sent to the GPU. However, if you don't have your power limits high enough, you WON'T see artifacts. At 1175 with everything else stock, I get no artifacts. However, when I turn power to +20%, 1175 instant artifacts like crazy, 1150 artifacts bad as well. My framerate also went up noticeably, suggesting that just because you have a high clock with no artifacts doesn't mean its performing. AMD's power settings will try to force the card to conform to certain power requirements, it seems.
> 
> Edit #2: Validation
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/euk33/
Click to expand...

Oh sorry I completely overlooked your previous post.

I actually received my RMA'd card 2 minutes ago and it fixed most of the problems I had.

The reason for the RMA was because my card was making really weird vibrations (not coil whine, actual vibrations) and the card was getting up to 81 C on the core and 105 C on the VRMs, which made me really uncomfortable.

Sapphire replaced my card and gave me a new one. There are no more vibrations anymore but there is crap tons more coil whine than my previous card and the temps are a little bit worse. I'm thinking of adding a fan to the bottom of my case to feed air to the GPU directly. Front fans don't help at all b/c the card exhaust to the side panel and the front.

I'm going to start experimenting with fan placements inside my R4.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Powercolor EZ edition is an inferior version of the Myst. The pixel fillrate is much lower, as is the texel fillrate is lower as well. I know because I bought this card. It does not overclock well at all, but it still performs like a stock 7870 tahiti with a stock score of 8000 on 3dmark11 performance. I'm keeping the EZ as a spare but it definitely is inferior to the Myst. Hope this helps.


Hey man,

Can you please post GPU-z stats screenshot for the EZ? I cannot believe that the EZ edtion would have anything different other than the cooler when compared to any other Tahiti LE board...I am getting a little disappointed seeing your post as I just bought it yesterday and waiting for it to arrive. I basically traded my XFX Radeon 6970 2GB for it....How much did it overclock stable and what are the temps like? Thanks in advance!

*EDIT:* BTW 2 guys who reviewed the EZ edition on Newegg, stated that they overclocked stable 1150-1200core and ~1550 memory! Sounds good enough to me!


----------



## HmoobYaj87

My bro just got his ez edition in today. overclocked to 1200/1600 and I see no difference in performance compared to my mysts. Only thing different is that it would throttle down to 2d clocks while gamig on stock clocks even with the .032 bios( came with .031 bios) but stay at constant overclock if I increase or decrease clocks by 1mhz. So far it's a solid card but I prefer the myst's cover to the ez edition one. Oh and count me in the club, will post verifications whenever I do get o my computer. (typing from iphone)


----------



## .:hybrid:.

What is the best way to test for artifacting on my GPU? I think I am experiencing some, but its very minor. It's really fast, like for 1ms the whole screen will flash white. Blink and you miss it, only happens rarly when playing LoL so far. Not overclocked.

I don't want to use Furmark since I hear it blows up cards, is OCCT good?


----------



## JSTe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> What is the best way to test for artifacting on my GPU? I think I am experiencing some, but its very minor. It's really fast, like for 1ms the whole screen will flash white. Blink and you miss it, only happens rarly when playing LoL so far. Not overclocked.
> 
> I don't want to use Furmark since I hear it blows up cards, is OCCT good?


Driver issues maybe?

But for testing Unigine Heaven is quite good in my experience, or overclock-picky games like Crysis or DX: Human Revolution


----------



## Odracir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Wow is that overclock stable? Did you adjust the voltage with Afterburner or is it all on stock?


100% stable.. Adjusted the sliders on AB and +20 and presto!









Today I'm gonna try 1300+ core and try to bench it


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odracir*
> 
> 100% stable.. Adjusted the sliders on AB and +20 and presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm gonna try 1300+ core and try to bench it


This being 'stable' or '7870 Tahiti stable' ? Meaning, clocks don't throttle under load.


----------



## Xclsyr

Picked up on sale yesterday. Haven't updated anything yet from the old (HD7850 1GB) card.


----------



## King Lycan

How does it perform in Crossfire ?


----------



## spenzalii

Add me, I suppose

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z429a/


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> My bro just got his ez edition in today. overclocked to 1200/1600 and I see no difference in performance compared to my mysts. Only thing different is that it would throttle down to 2d clocks while gamig on stock clocks even with the .032 bios( came with .031 bios) but stay at constant overclock if I increase or decrease clocks by 1mhz. So far it's a solid card but I prefer the myst's cover to the ez edition one. Oh and count me in the club, will post verifications whenever I do get o my computer. (typing from iphone)


Thanks man! You made my day!
What are the load/idle temps like after OC?
I am waiting for mine ordered from Newegg! Traded my XFX 6970 for this and will sell the game coupons right away after a day of testing! The only problem is, I will not receive it until next Friday! Damn Newegg, why such a slow shipping!

BTW, it's really good to have a 7870 LE exclusive club! And exciting to be a part of it! (Not yet for me, but very soon)


----------



## Gooner

I'm overclocking my Sapphire 7870 XT right now. I'll post proof in a little while.


----------



## cokker

Hey guys, just got my Club 3D 7870 Joker Thursday, running great and really happy but I have a couple of little issues. First off, MSI Afterburner seems to report my memory speed wrong, overclocking the memory by about 1MHz makes it report 1380MHz I think the ratio is off but not serious as GPUZ and other programs get it right.

Also the +20 power control is in the correct place but unless I select it and apply it again on startup it will really be at +0 and let the core speed flicker between 925 and 1000 (925/975 default), also the GPU usage on stressful games flicker between 60% and 100%.

*IDLE*


*LOAD*


----------



## jimbo02816

Just crossfired my 7870 Mysts...any comments on these results?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6260567


----------



## jimbo02816

I seem to be the only one with the .28 bios and I have not had issues. Is the Myst the only version that ships with the .28 bios?


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> I seem to be the only one with the .28 bios and I have not had issues. Is the Myst the only version that ships with the .28 bios?


I have a 7870 Myst aswell. Whats your temps like? Mine gets pretty hot even with a side case fan.


Here is a run of the Valley Benchmark @ 1230/1590


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my Club 3D 7870 Joker Thursday, running great and really happy but I have a couple of little issues. First off, MSI Afterburner seems to report my memory speed wrong, overclocking the memory by about 1MHz makes it report 1380MHz I think the ratio is off but not serious as GPUZ and other programs get it right.
> 
> Also the +20 power control is in the correct place but unless I select it and apply it again on startup it will really be at +0 and let the core speed flicker between 925 and 1000 (925/975 default), also the GPU usage on stressful games flicker between 60% and 100%.
> 
> *IDLE*
> 
> 
> *LOAD*


Are you using the latest drivers? Try using another program like Trixx.


----------



## Kanashimu

Memory values been displayed by Afterburner @13xx seems to be common. I have it too.

(Powercolor Myst, .32 bios, 13.3 drivers)

Obviously a bug. GPU-Z reports it properly.

Anyway, my card is screwed. Every single time I try to start GPU-Z, my computer just freezes. Screen goes blank. Need to restart.

Massive artifacting at stock in League of Legends. Syndra's orbs are all screwed up. The 'recall port' on minimap artifacts.

Screen flickers like crazy. My windows keep resizing themselves and repositioning on 2D desktop in my web browser for whatever reason. I've had it for 5 days, and these problems have started up just now. Yes, this is at stock. Yes, this is in addition to all the other throttling and power issues that everyone else has.

This card is junk. I'm getting a refund.


----------



## crucifix85

You can try the .28 bios. Outside of high temps my card Myst has been fine. Link to .28 bios DL

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131805/Powercolor.HD7870.2048.121106.html


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Are you using the latest drivers? Try using another program like Trixx.


Almost, 13.3 beta 2. Although if GPUZ and other programs can get it right I doubt it would be that. I'm not really bothered as I use MSI for OSD and frame rate limiting, besides I'm not a fan of memory overclocking.


----------



## jimbo02816

Now that I'm crossfired, temps have gone up, but not that I've figured a few things out. The number 1 GPU is hotter than the second due to its location. It got up to 82C using MSI Kombuster. I also noticed that gpu 1 was being utilized much more than gpu 2. I then found out that I had to run all applications in full screen mode in order for both gpu's to run at about the same percentage. My kid just gone done playing 30 minutes of COD Black Ops 2 and GPUs temps topped out at 56C. I have to keep experimenting but I seem to be very lucky as others are having problems. Hope I don't join that club. jimbo


----------



## HmoobYaj87

yes.. crossfire 7870 myst sucks cause of heat. now I'm thinking of getting a aftermarket cooler just for my top card cause it gets super hot esp. the vrm. but then again I could've gotten a 7950 for the price plus aftercooler.. (sigh)


----------



## markovian

Finally got my vrm water block in today I'll install it after work n give u some pics ... Or u know fry my card lol I do plan on doing this with nothing but towels I'm not even going to drain it ... Takes to long I got over a galion in my rig


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markovian*
> 
> Finally got my vrm water block in today I'll install it after work n give u some pics ... Or u know fry my card lol I do plan on doing this with nothing but towels I'm not even going to drain it ... Takes to long I got over a galion in my rig


Cool. Do you have a dedicated VRM block or a block that covers everything?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Hi folks,

Have the 7870 Club 3d jokerCard- pitcairn version. Cost $200. Bought it before the Tahiti version was available.

Have an opportunity to get a Sapphire 7870 xt (boost) for the same price.

But I would have to go pick it up and then sell my old 7870. My problem is I can't figure whether the trouble of picking up the new one and selling the old one is even worth the improvement in performance.

Would you folks bother with it?

Thanks!


----------



## markovian

Its a koolance uni vrm and a maze 5


----------



## markovian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Have the 7870 Club 3d jokerCard- pitcairn version. Cost $200. Bought it before the Tahiti version was available.
> 
> Have an opportunity to get a Sapphire 7870 xt (boost) for the same price.
> 
> But I would have to go pick it up and then sell my old 7870. My problem is I can't figure whether the trouble of picking up the new one and selling the old one is even worth the improvement in performance.
> 
> Would you folks bother with it?
> 
> Thanks!


I would its a nice upgrade over clocked its even better


----------



## yesitsmario

Has anybody reviewed 7870 XT crossfire yet? After a quick google search, I couldn't find anything.


----------



## invader1964

Thought I better post as I have had this card since Feb



I also removed the stock cooler as had accelero twin turbo 2 from previous card


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> Thought I better post as I have had this card since Feb
> 
> 
> 
> I also removed the stock cooler as had accelero twin turbo 2 from previous card


Nice! What are the temps on that card?


----------



## invader1964

Here are the temps running Valley Benchmark 1.0 these are at base clocks




Results for Benchmark



As you can see temps are good and fan only running at 33% I have overclocked the card to GPU 1100Mhz & Mem 1600Mhz temps where ok in the 70's low 80's had to crank fan manually to 70% to keep it at under 80 though


----------



## Nivek81

I'm really happy an owner's club has formed up for these cards.
I've been driving myself nuts since snapping up the PC EZ on sale, and hesitating between opening the packaging and just using it, or sending it back.
All things the same, i just finally popped it in last night.
My temps aren't horrible, my acoustics are... better than before but not what I hoped for.

My EZ was packaged with the 31 bios, so i'm having a jumpy clock, and after a few seconds under load it defaults to 950.
Only thing I've played around with so far is the CCC overdrive fan control. (Ugh not impressed with that interface)

Here's my validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fhg8n/

@stock with the EZ cooler:
[Corsair 600T with stock fans (on the list to be replaced) (and top fan pulling air IN)]
[Stock Intel cooler, so not really getting in the way, (next on the list to go)]

On loads I've hit 73C and i'm idling around 32C


----------



## candy_van

^ What are you running the fan at (just auto settings I guess)? I've heard the EZ models actually cooled better than the MYST edition, so curious.


----------



## sakulthefirst

I have mistakenly bought a tahiti le card.

I bought a XFX 7870 DD and i didnt't know that XFX put this chip on the card at new revisions.

Firstly i was really pissed of the high standard voltages of the card. (0.950V IDLE, 1.15 Load).
I wanted to undervolt the gpu with afterburner but it had a voltage lock.

Than i had the idea to modify the bios by hand . And it worked.
Now i have 0.800 Volt in idle and 1.05 Volt under load. with a stock clock of 1100/1500.

Here is a GPUZ Pic of my card


I wanted to join the "OWNERS CLub" but it didn't work, cause i can't choose a xfx card


----------



## Nivek81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> ^ What are you running the fan at (just auto settings I guess)? I've heard the EZ models actually cooled better than the MYST edition, so curious.


I have the fans on auto, so I'm not sure if CCC is doing the job or the card bios itself.
Whatever the stock is, that's what i'm using for now.

The question of shroud vs shroud was driving me nuts - there weren't any actual comparisons.
The EZ does not vent out the back of the case as well as the Myst should,
however from my fan postions and the size of the card, I guess the EZ has more room to "breathe".
The fact the shroud doesn't extend to the bracket bugs me, mostly on aesthetic grounds.

My idle CPU temp (also stock, with still the Intel cooler) has dropped almost 4C, since installing the EZ.
But that was very expected since i now have only one space heater VS the two 9800gt's.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Where do you guys find these cards... Theyre sold out everywhere!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Nivek81

Just ran the uni heaven on my system,

Here's a screenie of the graphs at the tail end of test :


And the results... nvm i think i forgot to save it.


----------



## jimbo02816

sorry for the wait luck..been busy.....I screwed up...the EZ card has the identical specs but is flimsier and mine refused to overclock past 1000. When I compared it to my Myst, the Myst was overclocked so naturally it had a higher texture I regularly OC my Myst to 1240. I RMA the EZ card and now have 2 Mysts in Crossfire, both at 1204 core and 1500 memory. That seems to be the sweet spot for me with temps never going above 60 during games.


----------



## 8800GT

Add me! I want to be cool too







.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fy8sa/

And here are some stock/OC numbers in Unigine 4.0 Extreme Preset.





I don't know how to get the image from the html so I just used paint. Anyway, at 1200 core that's a 23% increase in core and a 16% performance gain. Not bad at all.


----------



## jimbo02816

3dmark 11 Performance crossfire 2 Powercolor Mysts:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6260567


----------



## imaurer269

Hello all trying to find a answer and this seems to have the best compilation of data and answers on the new 7870 Tahiti boards. I just bought a PowerColor 7870 Tahiti LE (EZ I think it's referred as) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131487 and installed it a couple days ago. It was a fresh build and everything seemed to be fine after I installed the 13.1 drivers. Ran GW2 and SWTOR great at max settings. Ran a 3d Mark 11 score and it placed right where it should. Went to OC it and thats when I noticed some weird behavior.

Just thought I would see if anyone has any ideas in a fix before I return it to newegg. The problem I am having is that the card is constantly jumping down to a 925Mhz core clock when ever it comes under load. Sometimes its a back and forth jump to and from the core clock I have set and sometimes it just runs at the 925MHz constant. I have tried ati drivers 13.1, 13.2 beta and 13.3 beta and none of them work any better or worse. I have tried using MSI afterburner, the CCC overdrive and the powercolor utility to set the speeds and all result in the same result. Have tried the card in 2 different systems with two different power supplies and it runs the same in both systems. I have turned up the power limit from 1% to 20% and that didn't change anything. Also have tried increasing the voltage via powercolors utility with no luck either. Temps on the card have never gone over 68 C. I haven't tried a bios update on the card, not sure were to find one since the card isn't listed on powercolor's website.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> Hello all trying to find a answer and this seems to have the best compilation of data and answers on the new 7870 Tahiti boards. I just bought a PowerColor 7870 Tahiti LE (EZ I think it's referred as) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131487 and installed it a couple days ago. It was a fresh build and everything seemed to be fine after I installed the 13.1 drivers. Ran GW2 and SWTOR great at max settings. Ran a 3d Mark 11 score and it placed right where it should. Went to OC it and thats when I noticed some weird behavior.
> 
> Just thought I would see if anyone has any ideas in a fix before I return it to newegg. The problem I am having is that the card is constantly jumping down to a 925Mhz core clock when ever it comes under load. Sometimes its a back and forth jump to and from the core clock I have set and sometimes it just runs at the 925MHz constant. I have tried ati drivers 13.1, 13.2 beta and 13.3 beta and none of them work any better or worse. I have tried using MSI afterburner, the CCC overdrive and the powercolor utility to set the speeds and all result in the same result. Have tried the card in 2 different systems with two different power supplies and it runs the same in both systems. I have turned up the power limit from 1% to 20% and that didn't change anything. Also have tried increasing the voltage via powercolors utility with no luck either. Temps on the card have never gone over 68 C. I haven't tried a bios update on the card, not sure were to find one since the card isn't listed on powercolor's website.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


HI what bios version are you running I had the same issue with 031 installed 032 and all is well.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakulthefirst*
> 
> I have mistakenly bought a tahiti le card.
> 
> I bought a XFX 7870 DD and i didnt't know that XFX put this chip on the card at new revisions.
> 
> Firstly i was really pissed of the high standard voltages of the card. (0.950V IDLE, 1.15 Load).
> I wanted to undervolt the gpu with afterburner but it had a voltage lock.
> 
> Than i had the idea to modify the bios by hand . And it worked.
> Now i have 0.800 Volt in idle and 1.05 Volt under load. with a stock clock of 1100/1500.
> 
> Here is a GPUZ Pic of my card
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had no idea XFX made 7870 Tahiti LEs. Send me a link of the place you bought it from and I'll add XFX to the form.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivek81*
> 
> I'm really happy an owner's club has formed up for these cards.
> I've been driving myself nuts since snapping up the PC EZ on sale, and hesitating between opening the packaging and just using it, or sending it back.
> All things the same, i just finally popped it in last night.
> My temps aren't horrible, my acoustics are... better than before but not what I hoped for.
> 
> My EZ was packaged with the 31 bios, so i'm having a jumpy clock, and after a few seconds under load it defaults to 950.
> Only thing I've played around with so far is the CCC overdrive fan control. (Ugh not impressed with that interface)
> 
> Here's my validation:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fhg8n/
> 
> @stock with the EZ cooler:
> [Corsair 600T with stock fans (on the list to be replaced) (and top fan pulling air IN)]
> [Stock Intel cooler, so not really getting in the way, (next on the list to go)]
> 
> On loads I've hit 73C and i'm idling around 32C


Wow your card is running cooler than my Sapphire card lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> Where do you guys find these cards... Theyre sold out everywhere!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AO35AXU/?tag=pcpapi-20

http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031504&sku=78372&vpn=AX7870%202GBD5%2D2DHPPV3E&manufacture=PowerColor

I can't find a Sapphire XT in stock anywhere.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> Hello all trying to find a answer and this seems to have the best compilation of data and answers on the new 7870 Tahiti boards. I just bought a PowerColor 7870 Tahiti LE (EZ I think it's referred as) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131487 and installed it a couple days ago. It was a fresh build and everything seemed to be fine after I installed the 13.1 drivers. Ran GW2 and SWTOR great at max settings. Ran a 3d Mark 11 score and it placed right where it should. Went to OC it and thats when I noticed some weird behavior.
> 
> Just thought I would see if anyone has any ideas in a fix before I return it to newegg. The problem I am having is that the card is constantly jumping down to a 925Mhz core clock when ever it comes under load. Sometimes its a back and forth jump to and from the core clock I have set and sometimes it just runs at the 925MHz constant. I have tried ati drivers 13.1, 13.2 beta and 13.3 beta and none of them work any better or worse. I have tried using MSI afterburner, the CCC overdrive and the powercolor utility to set the speeds and all result in the same result. Have tried the card in 2 different systems with two different power supplies and it runs the same in both systems. I have turned up the power limit from 1% to 20% and that didn't change anything. Also have tried increasing the voltage via powercolors utility with no luck either. Temps on the card have never gone over 68 C. I haven't tried a bios update on the card, not sure were to find one since the card isn't listed on powercolor's website.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131721/VTX3D.HD7870.2048.121106.html

Try flashing your BIOS to .28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Add me! I want to be cool too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fy8sa/
> 
> And here are some stock/OC numbers in Unigine 4.0 Extreme Preset.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to get the image from the html so I just used paint. Anyway, at 1200 core that's a 23% increase in core and a 16% performance gain. Not bad at all.


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1373543%2Fofficial-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club%2F0_100&v=1&libid=1364253600881&out=https%3A%2F%2Fdocs.google.com%2Fforms%2Fd%2F1TTwrAW-B3WufR0sevUNQFV-WqprGXUnBiWUFJ--i1PQ%2Fviewform&title=%5BOfficial%5D%207870%20Tahiti%20LE%20(XT)%20Owners%20Club&txt=%3Cspan%20id%3D%22yui_3_7_3_1_1364253595514_648%22%20style%3D%22color%3A%20rgb(255%2C%200%2C%200)%3B%22%3ERegister%3C%2Fspan%3E&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13642538714714


----------



## Cableant1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> Where do you guys find these cards... Theyre sold out everywhere!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2.


I got my Sapphire at Superbiiz : http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-7870XT2

They usually have a 10 off 100 coupon. At least saved me the shipping cost.

** noticed they are out of stock now**


----------



## StampedTees

Ordered mine from them last night .. Got an email today that IRS out of stock .. They don't have an exact date for ship except to say " the beginning of April " so irritated!

eBay has a vendor selling for $20 more ($269 shipped)

Amazon has it for some ridiculous price.

Newegg has the powercolor version on sale for $209 but its single fan.

I couldn't find the xfx version , would love to get that if its not too much $$ ..

Anyone have a link??


----------



## goldbranch

Just ordered 2 Powercolor Myst Ed. cards (thanks to this thread) and they should arrive in 2 days. I personally have never experienced CF before so I have quite a few concerns:
1. How am I supposed to wipe out Nvidia driver completely? Or do I just reinstall Windows?
2. Which driver is currently the most stable for AMD CF? This is my ultimate concern since I come from Nvidia and driver was never an issue for me.

Really can't wait to mess with some new toys.


----------



## 8800GT

Xfx doesn't have a tahiti LE card. Im pretty sure that guy is 150 percent full of it...


----------



## 8800GT

Double post


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> HI what bios version are you running I had the same issue with 031 installed 032 and all is well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131721/VTX3D.HD7870.2048.121106.html
> Try flashing your BIOS to .28


Looks like im running 031 bios, I've never flashed a GPU before any good links to show me how?

Edit: Found the flashing tutorial on here by KaRLiToS, flashed to 028 and bam runs perfect! Now to ramp this baby up and see what it can do


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakulthefirst*
> 
> I have mistakenly bought a tahiti le card.
> 
> I bought a XFX 7870 DD and i didnt't know that XFX put this chip on the card at new revisions.
> 
> Firstly i was really pissed of the high standard voltages of the card. (0.950V IDLE, 1.15 Load).
> I wanted to undervolt the gpu with afterburner but it had a voltage lock.
> 
> Than i had the idea to modify the bios by hand . And it worked.
> Now i have 0.800 Volt in idle and 1.05 Volt under load. with a stock clock of 1100/1500.
> 
> Here is a GPUZ Pic of my card
> 
> 
> I wanted to join the "OWNERS CLub" but it didn't work, cause i can't choose a xfx card


Can you please post a valid GPU-Z link to your card.

I didn't know XFX had a LE HD7870 either.

How did you modify your BIOS by hand? Please share this.


----------



## SonDa5

Could you guys please share your ASIC scores and default voltage under load with stock settings?

Also I have yet to see full PCB exposed without absolutely no heat sinks on it. Please post some full PCB photos without any heat sinks to get a better look at the hard ware.

To me the PCB looks extremely cheap and my guess is that these Tahiti GPUS were on the way to the trash before somebody got greedy and decided to make the LE to make more money. I would rather seem a poor sample Tahiti GPU on a cheap PCB HD7870 LE card then that same gpu put on a much more expensive HD79XX card and have some body suffer buyers remorse from buying a poor performing HD79XX.

The memory default speed is 1500mhz and I haven't seen any speeds to 1700. Memory over clocking looks very bad on these cards.

Also I have yet to see a 1300mhz benchmark run.

These cards trash or keepers?

You guys regret buying them knowing that for about $40 more you are in HD7950 price range?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Just ordered 2 Powercolor Myst Ed. cards (thanks to this thread) and they should arrive in 2 days. I personally have never experienced CF before so I have quite a few concerns:
> 1. How am I supposed to wipe out Nvidia driver completely? Or do I just reinstall Windows?
> 2. Which driver is currently the most stable for AMD CF? This is my ultimate concern since I come from Nvidia and driver was never an issue for me.
> 
> Really can't wait to mess with some new toys.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers/0_100

Re-installing Windows would be the most effective solution.

13.1 is technically the most stable version but most of us use 13.3 Beta 3 b/c there are a lot of performance increases.


----------



## Nivek81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> You guys regret buying them knowing that for about $40 more you are in HD7950 price range?


Actually, not counting the games, final price for my EZ was 240$ after taxes, shipping and rebate.

Best deal I've seen for a 7950, assuming same deal on shipping and rebates, would be close to 325$.

Only wicked case of buyer's frustration is that, less than 24 hours after placing my order and it amazingly being shipped out the same afternoon, the Myst edition magically appeared both in stock AND on sale 10$ cheaper. I originally intended to get the Myst, but it was out of stock and 10$ more expensive for a seemingly trivial shroud variance.

If i were to have buyers regret, it would be because had i waited to this week, I could have had a Pitcairn 7870 at 220$ after all in.
Though the performance would be lower, the acoustics of the card would be far better, and thus more tangibly relevant to my tastes.
Though, LOL, i did look into returning the EZ before I even opened the box, but the money lost from shipping, insurance, and shipping it back, on top of the price and costs of ordering a new card, made about as much sense to me as buying an aftermarket cooler and overclocking the tahiti le instead of just buying the 7950 in the first place for the same money.


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Could you guys please share your ASIC scores and default voltage under load with stock settings?
> 
> Also I have yet to see full PCB exposed without absolutely no heat sinks on it. Please post some full PCB photos without any heat sinks to get a better look at the hard ware.
> 
> To me the PCB looks extremely cheap and my guess is that these Tahiti GPUS were on the way to the trash before somebody got greedy and decided to make the LE to make more money. I would rather seem a poor sample Tahiti GPU on a cheap PCB HD7870 LE card then that same gpu put on a much more expensive HD79XX card and have some body suffer buyers remorse from buying a poor performing HD79XX.
> 
> The memory default speed is 1500mhz and I haven't seen any speeds to 1700. Memory over clocking looks very bad on these cards.
> 
> Also I have yet to see a 1300mhz benchmark run.
> 
> These cards trash or keepers?
> 
> You guys regret buying them knowing that for about $40 more you are in HD7950 price range?


I paid $240(210afterMIR) for mine or basically 5 bucks more than this 7870: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202025 I had originally planned on using the Sapphire until I got a customer who wanted it. It OC'd @ 1150/1400. I was 2nd guessing this purchase when I noticed my issues but had a hunch it was driver/bios. I just ran a 1250/1600 OC in MSI Kombustor on it after a simple bios flash. I'm grinning ear to ear tonight after worrying all day.

IMO if you have the money in the budget I'm sure the 7950 is a better card especially if you need the extra gig of memory but anyone who's budget is in the 7870 range should consider these

Edit: backed my OC down to 1200/1600 was seeing some artifacts in 3dmark11 at the 1250 speeds


----------



## lucky88shp

I need people's opinions ASAP! I ordered a Powercolor 7870(Tahiti LE) EZ edition 3 days ago. And now, I can buy the Myst for the same price! Should I go for the Myst and reject the package for EZ? Is the Myst cooler really good for single card solution? Thanks!


----------



## Nivek81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I need people's opinions ASAP! I ordered a Powercolor 7870(Tahiti LE) EZ edition 3 days ago. And now, I can buy the Myst for the same price! Should I go for the Myst and reject the package for EZ? Is the Myst cooler really good for single card solution? Thanks!


Up to you. I honestly think that unless you specifically test both cards in your your rig, there not enough info out there right now to say whether one is better than the other.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> I paid $240(210afterMIR) for mine or basically 5 bucks more than this 7870: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202025 I had originally planned on using the Sapphire until I got a customer who wanted it. It OC'd @ 1150/1400. I was 2nd guessing this purchase when I noticed my issues but had a hunch it was driver/bios. I just ran a 1250/1600 OC in MSI Kombustor on it after a simple bios flash. I'm grinning ear to ear tonight after worrying all day.
> 
> IMO if you have the money in the budget I'm sure the 7950 is a better card especially if you need the extra gig of memory but anyone who's budget is in the 7870 range should consider these
> 
> Edit: backed my OC down to 1200/1600 was seeing some artifacts in 3dmark11 at the 1250 speeds


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I need people's opinions ASAP! I ordered a Powercolor 7870(Tahiti LE) EZ edition 3 days ago. And now, I can buy the Myst for the same price! Should I go for the Myst and reject the package for EZ? Is the Myst cooler really good for single card solution? Thanks!


Yea I got mine for 234.99 after all is said and done. Got it on a free shipping/10$ off/30$ mail in rebate from NCIX. Oc'd to 1200/1550 @ 1.225. At these speeds it pretty much matches the 7950, if not exceeds, for a bit more than 2/3 the price. I don't care if a hobo found a Tahiti core and fashioned this out of it, I love it.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivek81*
> 
> Up to you. I honestly think that unless you specifically test both cards in your your rig, there not enough info out there right now to say whether one is better than the other.


From what I have seen, and this is purely my opinion so take it with a grain of salt, the EZ is pretty much the same. There are more cards that poorly overclock than the Myst version and the EZ seems to run hotter because it doesn't exhaust out the back at all. Having said that theoretically they should be about equal in a normal scenario, once you upgrade the bios.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> From what I have seen, and this is purely my opinion so take it with a grain of salt, the EZ is pretty much the same. There are more cards that poorly overclock than the Myst version and the EZ seems to run hotter because it doesn't exhaust out the back at all. Having said that theoretically they should be about equal in a normal scenario, once you upgrade the bios.


Both have a similar vent on the I/O panel? So how come then the EZ has no rear exhaust while the Myst does? I thought the only difference was the the cooler material, plastic/rubber for EZ and metal for Myst...


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys I added 2 tabs for how many 7870 LEs you're running and another for your Power control settings.

Please send me a PM so I can update the list.

Edit: Need some more testing with Spreadsheet.

Also updated brand selection for PowerColor, separating the EZ and the Myst.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Both have a similar vent on the I/O panel? So how come then the EZ has no rear exhaust while the Myst does? I thought the only difference was the the cooler material, plastic/rubber for EZ and metal for Myst...


EZ and Myst are both not designed to push air out the back.

The EZ has a more open air design which IMO will work better at cooling off the card providing the case has good air flow.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> EZ and Myst are both not designed to push air out the back.
> 
> The EZ has a more open air design which IMO will work better at cooling off the card providing the case has good air flow.


So I have the Raidmax Smilodon case which has 80mm side fan that blows air directly onto the video card....I would suppose you opinion sounds good as that what I was thinking too. But well I impulsively ordered the Myst and now cannot cancel my order! Will have both in hand. Might do some quick testing on both to see which one give better temps OC and return the inferior one!


----------



## cbarros82

love these cards in crossfire they ran higher fps in tomb raiders benchmark than 1 titan did on the same spec . Got to love it 1/2 the price for 2 cards and more performance


----------



## imaurer269

Here is what I have dialed my fresh built rig into after a couple hrs of tweaking will dial it in some more later:


Above is under full load this is what it idles at:


3Dmark11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6267854


----------



## Mates Rates

ASIC quality for the dude who asked


----------



## Nivek81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> So I have the Raidmax Smilodon case which has 80mm side fan that blows air directly onto the video card....I would suppose you opinion sounds good as that what I was thinking too. But well I impulsively ordered the Myst and now cannot cancel my order! Will have both in hand. Might do some quick testing on both to see which one give better temps OC and return the inferior one!


Actually, unless there is something drastically wrong with your Myst card, it probably won't be worth your time and costs to swap cards. If anything, worth on the case airflow and make sure that fan has strong direct flow (replace it if needed).


----------



## crayneogeo

Are there ANY full coverage water blocks available for the powercolor card being sold on newegg yet? I want to order a couple of these, but my plan was to water cool any GPUs I put in my new rig. Seems like a great deal for two cards. I have searched around and not seen any available yet myself.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayneogeo*
> 
> Are there ANY full coverage water blocks available for the powercolor card being sold on newegg yet? I want to order a couple of these, but my plan was to water cool any GPUs I put in my new rig. Seems like a great deal for two cards. I have searched around and not seen any available yet myself.


No full cover blocks made.


----------



## polishhammer83

Pardon my ignorance, but I keep seeing some of you talk about updated BIOS for this card, but I have a Sapphire XT and I saw no updated BIOS files on their site. Is there an updated BIOS for the 7870 XT?


----------



## Nivek81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polishhammer83*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but I keep seeing some of you talk about updated BIOS for this card, but I have a Sapphire XT and I saw no updated BIOS files on their site. Is there an updated BIOS for the 7870 XT?


As I learned a few days ago, GPU manufacturers do not release new BIOS files, they manufacture newer cards with newer installed BIOS'.
Flashing your card with a different BIOS than that which it was shipped with will just about void your warranty, and there is the possibility that you may brick the card in the process.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivek81*
> 
> As I learned a few days ago, GPU manufacturers do not release new BIOS files, they manufacture newer cards with newer installed BIOS'.
> Flashing your card with a different BIOS than that which it was shipped with will just about void your warranty, and there is the possibility that you may brick the card in the process.


I doubt updating the BIOS on a card to fix a problem that has been corrected by a new BIOS will void the warranty.

Do these cards come with 1 and 2 BIOS switch? If so it shouldn't be to hard to experiment with BIOS flashing with ATIflash.


----------



## kpo6969

Powercolor Myst Ed.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z67mb/


----------



## Nivek81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I doubt updating the BIOS on a card to fix a problem that has been corrected by a new BIOS will void the warranty.
> 
> Do these cards come with 1 and 2 BIOS switch? If so it shouldn't be to hard to experiment with BIOS flashing with ATIflash.


No switches on the cards, only 1 bios present on it. Because flashing a bios can go wrong, if a user does it on his own its at his own risk and not covered by warranty.
If you RMA the card, they end up flashing it themselves and mailing it back to you, or just send you a newer card, flash the old one and sell it as refurbished.

The 32 BIOS was never officially by Powercolor. It was supposedly emailed to a forum user from a Powercolor tech as a beta to fix the jumpy clock issue, but it doesn't support that fast boost thing.
That guy might have a leg to stand on if he runs into warranty issues, the rest of us trying it? Nope!


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivek81*
> 
> No switches on the cards, only 1 bios present on it. Because flashing a bios can go wrong, if a user does it on his own its at his own risk and not covered by warranty.
> If you RMA the card, they end up flashing it themselves and mailing it back to you, or just send you a newer card, flash the old one and sell it as refurbished.
> 
> The 32 BIOS was never officially by Powercolor. It was supposedly emailed to a forum user from a Powercolor tech as a beta to fix the jumpy clock issue, but it doesn't support that fast boost thing.
> That guy might have a leg to stand on if he runs into warranty issues, the rest of us trying it? Nope!


That's why you SAVE your original BIOS before flashing, then all you have to do is flash your original BIOS back before returning the card follow this guide and it's about as easy as installing/removing drivers if not easier: http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards

I can't speak for the 030 or 032 BIOS but the 028 BIOS solved my issues with the core clock jumping up and down, my powercolor EZ came shipped with 031 BIOS installed


----------



## polishhammer83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivek81*
> 
> As I learned a few days ago, GPU manufacturers do not release new BIOS files, they manufacture newer cards with newer installed BIOS'.
> Flashing your card with a different BIOS than that which it was shipped with will just about void your warranty, and there is the possibility that you may brick the card in the process.


Thank you, guess I'll be happy enough with the stock BIOS, and just overclock the card.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> That's why you SAVE your original BIOS before flashing, then all you have to do is flash your original BIOS back before returning the card follow this guide and it's about as easy as installing/removing drivers if not easier: http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards
> 
> I can't speak for the 030 or 032 BIOS but the 028 BIOS solved my issues with the core clock jumping up and down, my powercolor EZ came shipped with 031 BIOS installed


It's not hard to flash a card even if it only has one switch position. SEt up boot disk with atiflash and rom to filed... boot...

Even in the dark just type atiflash -f -p 0 nameofbios.rom

Done.


----------



## Nivek81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> That's why you SAVE your original BIOS before flashing, then all you have to do is flash your original BIOS back before returning the card follow this guide and it's about as easy as installing/removing drivers if not easier: http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards
> 
> I can't speak for the 030 or 032 BIOS but the 028 BIOS solved my issues with the core clock jumping up and down, my powercolor EZ came shipped with 031 BIOS installed


Yup! That's what I think I might try doing with on own in the near future.
I really wonder what changed in there between 028 and 031 to bork it.

Anyways, I pointed it out to ere on the side of caution. If you can't afford a 200$ paperweight, be careful, But id that warranty is mostly just a piece of scrap paper anyway, have fun! And be careful.


----------



## Odracir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivek81*
> 
> Yup! That's what I think I might try doing with on own in the near future.
> I really wonder what changed in there between 028 and 031 to bork it.
> 
> Anyways, I pointed it out to ere on the side of caution. If you can't afford a 200$ paperweight, be careful, But id that warranty is mostly just a piece of scrap paper anyway, have fun! And be careful.


028 solved all my problems with gpu usage and clocks throttling


----------



## jimbo02816

Both my crossfired Mysts have the 028 bios and I have not experienced issues. I've learned from hard experience if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Can't comment on the other bios releases but have not heard many complaints from 028 owners.


----------



## kpo6969

028 bios was the original bios when the card was released. I got one from Ncix at initial release.


----------



## markovian

So the koolance vrm block I have to advice against it takes a lot of molding to fit right and its bye 1mm as I found the hard way


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markovian*
> 
> So the koolance vrm block I have to advice against it takes a lot of molding to fit right and its bye 1mm as I found the hard way


Bummer I was looking forward to seeing how you got it mounted on the VRMs.

I have used that block on a MSI GTX 560 ti 448 card before and it worked out well. I have photos of it in my 2nd sig that is offset to the left.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivek81*
> 
> As I learned a few days ago, GPU manufacturers do not release new BIOS files, they manufacture newer cards with newer installed BIOS'.
> Flashing your card with a different BIOS than that which it was shipped with will just about void your warranty, and there is the possibility that you may brick the card in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt updating the BIOS on a card to fix a problem that has been corrected by a new BIOS will void the warranty.
> 
> Do these cards come with 1 and 2 BIOS switch? If so it shouldn't be to hard to experiment with BIOS flashing with ATIflash.
Click to expand...

My Sapphire card has a BIOS switch. 2 options.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> My Sapphire card has a BIOS switch. 2 options.


That is good to know and having 2 BIOS switch positions is super handy to have when experimental BIOS flashing because with only 1 BIOS and a bad flash and the display is lost and it can be tricky to run ATIflash without a display image but it can be done but you have to know how to boot to ATIFLASH and type commands properly without having display in the dark/blindly.

Another option is to boot from a cpu that has integrate gpu for image out to monitor like a 2500k/3770k extra and do the flashing from there but then its a hassle to swap video cable around if you only have 1 monitor. With 2 monitors it is easier to do... But yeah 2 switch on BIOS is the way to go for experimental flashing with ATIflash.


----------



## 8800GT

Just did a "suicide run" on my 7870 MYST. 1350/1500 @ 1.3v(it really goes up to 1.32 in this case).



If someone could tell me how to properly get the results from an html to a picture, itd be appreciated. Thus far i have been print screening. 1254 on extreme though, thats only 100 shy of a gtx 680...unfortunately I can't duplicate the results








Impressive from a 200$ card nonetheless.


----------



## markovian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Bummer I was looking forward to seeing how you got it mounted on the VRMs.
> 
> I have used that block on a MSI GTX 560 ti 448 card before and it worked out well. I have photos of it in my 2nd sig that is offset to the left.


it can be done but u gota trim it ... i havent given up if i get another 7870xt i will try again and show u how i did it right if they reject my rma ... im expecting that ... and dont let me pay for repairs ill probly be getting a 7950 ... yea tho the mod will involve alot of dremeling to do it right


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Just did a "suicide run" on my 7870 MYST. 1350/1500 @ 1.3v(it really goes up to 1.32 in this case).
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could tell me how to properly get the results from an html to a picture, itd be appreciated. Thus far i have been print screening. 1254 on extreme though, thats only 100 shy of a gtx 680...unfortunately I can't duplicate the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive from a 200$ card nonetheless.


Nice OC. Is that voltage being reported by GPU-Z and while under load? When I set my voltage to 1.3v, the vdroop under load causes my card to only reach 1.2v. What bios is your card using?


----------



## azcamm28

Hi all im new to the site had the VTX3D 7870 Tahiti LE for about a month now but its hot and noisy anyone know what coolers fit these cards any help would be appreciated.


----------



## replogle

hi I've the powercolor EZ edition with 031 bios, I've tried overclocking using MSI afterbunner and change the core to 1000MHZ and VRM to 1535MHZ with +20 power but when I run kombustor the clock stays at 950Mhz and jumps between 925Mhz, my question yo you guys is should I flash to Powercolor MYST 028 bios or VTX3D HD7870 BLACK, Tahiti LR 028 bios
thank you


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Just did a "suicide run" on my 7870 MYST. 1350/1500 @ 1.3v(it really goes up to 1.32 in this case).
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could tell me how to properly get the results from an html to a picture, itd be appreciated. Thus far i have been print screening. 1254 on extreme though, thats only 100 shy of a gtx 680...unfortunately I can't duplicate the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive from a 200$ card nonetheless.


Awesome.

Please share the following.

1. What is ASIC score?
2. What kind of cooling? What GPU/VRM temps?
3. What software did you use and how did you configure to unlock voltage.
4. What BIOS does your MYST have?
5. Can you please use GPU-Z to copy the BIOS from your card and upload it to OC and share it as attachment.

Your card is the fastest Tahiti 7870 I have seen yet.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> My Sapphire card has a BIOS switch. 2 options.


I looked at some photos of PCB of MYST and there is no switch mounted but the location is there for a switch.. Maybe a switch could be added.


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcamm28*
> 
> Hi all im new to the site had the VTX3D 7870 Tahiti LE for about a month now but its hot and noisy anyone know what coolers fit these cards any help would be appreciated.


As long as the custom cooler has 53.2mm mounting hole spacing for the fixings I have a Twin turbo II fixed to mine


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replogle*
> 
> hi I've the powercolor EZ edition with 031 bios, I've tried overclocking using MSI afterbunner and change the core to 1000MHZ and VRM to 1535MHZ with +20 power but when I run kombustor the clock stays at 950Mhz and jumps between 925Mhz, my question yo you guys is should I flash to Powercolor MYST 028 bios or VTX3D HD7870 BLACK, Tahiti LR 028 bios
> thank you


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131805/Powercolor.HD7870.2048.121106.html

I think VTX3D and Powercolor use the same BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> My Sapphire card has a BIOS switch. 2 options.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at some photos of PCB of MYST and there is no switch mounted but the location is there for a switch.. Maybe a switch could be added.
Click to expand...

I guess Sapphire is the only one to have BIOS switches.



Here's the pic of the switch on my card. Sorry for the blurry pic


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131805/Powercolor.HD7870.2048.121106.html
> I think VTX3D and Powercolor use the same BIOS.
> I guess Sapphire is the only one to have BIOS switches.
> 
> 
> Here's the pic of the switch on my card. Sorry for the blurry pics.


Other than the physical switch the PCB of the Myst looks identical right around the switch area. The myst has the 1 and 2 markings and the holes for a switch. Just doesn't have a switch. I think it may be possible to easily add a switch and possibly have access to another BIOS profile for loading.


----------



## JSTe

Tried going from my 1200C/1500M to 1200C/1600M, some of the buildings in Unigine Heaven turned blue.









At 1225C/1500M there are a lot of atrifacts in Heaven as well.

What kind of temps do you experience? My fan curve is in sync with the GPU temp (50C, 50% Fan speed, 60C, 60% etc.) and I get to around 70C on average while gaming. (Power Limit +15% to stop clock throttling)
It's definitely loud and hot, but it doesn't really bother me since I play with headphones.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> Nice OC. Is that voltage being reported by GPU-Z and while under load? When I set my voltage to 1.3v, the vdroop under load causes my card to only reach 1.2v. What bios is your card using?


It is the voltage being reported by the new afterburner beta which supports voltage tweaks. I set it to force constant voltage because AMD's powerplay lets the card operate anywhere between 1.188v - 1.256v. Even at "default voltage" it will go up to 1.256. I am using bios .32 as thats what it cam with.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Please share the following.
> 
> 1. What is ASIC score?
> 2. What kind of cooling? What GPU/VRM temps?
> 3. What software did you use and how did you configure to unlock voltage.
> 4. What BIOS does your MYST have?
> 5. Can you please use GPU-Z to copy the BIOS from your card and upload it to OC and share it as attachment.
> 
> Your card is the fastest Tahiti 7870 I have seen yet.


1. ASIC quality is 64.3%. Seems pretty low since at 1.225 I can do 1235 core.
2. Stock pcs+ cooler from powercolor. It got up to 79C with custom fan profile on MSI afterburner. Rather loud
3. MSI afterburner's new beta (4.03 beta 7 i believe) and you simple go to settings and allow voltage reading and control. Set to constant voltage to adjust for Vdroop and Vramp
4. It has the .32 bios as that is what it shipped with.
5. Sure, it is a default 0.32 bios you can find anywhere.

Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## jimbo02816

To 8800GT...this is what I do....

1. hit "Print Scrn" on your keyboard
2. open paint
3. paste html image to paint.
4. right click on paint image...select copy
5. open microsoft word
6. paste paint image onto microsoft word
7. right click image in word and click "save as picture"..it will save it to your pictures library by default unless you've changed it

This is for Windows 7 64 bit. It sounds like a pain in the butt but it's fast once you do it a few times...p

peace..jimbo


----------



## jimbo02816

To imaurer269;

That's a nice score but I want to ask a favor. I see you are running 1200/1625. My PowerColor Myst overclocks very well, except for the memory. When I raise the mem over 1500, I actually lose points in 3dmark 11. I now have crossfire, but when I ran my one Myst, I overclocked the core to 1253 ( i believe, it was close to that) and left the memory at 1500. I believe my 2500k was overclocked to 4.5. My score was P9614. That is with stock voltage and 20% power limit. Could you try those settings in 3dmark 11 performance and get back to me? Also, do you have the 028 bios like I do? I love this card and that's why I bought another and crossfired them. Gotta love it...P13300, graphics score over 17000. These cards are beasts and I beat my son's overclocked Sapphire 7970 vaporX with 3770k by over 2000 points in 3dmark 11 performance.


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> 1. ASIC quality is 64.3%. Seems pretty low since at 1.225 I can do 1235 core.
> 2. Stock pcs+ cooler from powercolor. It got up to 79C with custom fan profile on MSI afterburner. Rather loud
> 3. MSI afterburner's new beta (4.03 beta 7 i believe) and you simple go to settings and allow voltage reading and control. Set to constant voltage to adjust for Vdroop and Vramp
> 4. It has the .32 bios as that is what it shipped with.
> 5. Sure, it is a default 0.32 bios you can find anywhere.
> 
> Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file


That .32 bios is larger in size than the other .32 bios thats been lurking around. Will try it out. I'm going to guess that the voltage being reported is the TARGET voltage? Or have ya made the tweak to make afterburner report the REAL voltage?


----------



## azcamm28

Thanks for the info regarding the coolers i am getting 82c whilst gaming fan is maxed out too.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> That .32 bios is larger in size than the other .32 bios thats been lurking around. Will try it out. I'm going to guess that the voltage being reported is the TARGET voltage? Or have ya made the tweak to make afterburner to report the REAL voltage?


Target voltage yes. In GPU-Z it drops to 1.24v on load unless i set it to constant voltage. then GPU-z reports it at 1.29v under load.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcamm28*
> 
> Thanks for the info regarding the coolers i am getting 82c whilst gaming fan is maxed out too.


Stock clocks? I was getting high temps until i adjusted the fans in my chassis. I have my side panel blowing out along with my rear fan and 2 fans blowing in. from the front. After that, i rarely see it exceed 71C on stock clocks and 78 on oc'd


----------



## KaBAM

Thank you all for the research you did. This thread helped me get rid of the overclock frequency stutter caused by Power Play. It sure is a strange thing to add to a card I want running full tilt all the time.











It is clocked down in the GPU-Z image but it runs fine at 1200 core and 1500 memory. I didn't bother to push it more since it seems plenty fast.


----------



## Nivek81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> It is the voltage being reported by the new afterburner beta which supports voltage tweaks. I set it to force constant voltage because AMD's powerplay lets the card operate anywhere between 1.188v - 1.256v. Even at "default voltage" it will go up to 1.256. I am using bios .32 as thats what it cam with.


Oooo... 8800gt, mind giving a GPUz screenie and uploading that bios through it?
When/where did you buy from a batch of 32's?


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> To imaurer269;
> 
> That's a nice score but I want to ask a favor. I see you are running 1200/1625. My PowerColor Myst overclocks very well, except for the memory. When I raise the mem over 1500, I actually lose points in 3dmark 11. I now have crossfire, but when I ran my one Myst, I overclocked the core to 1253 ( i believe, it was close to that) and left the memory at 1500. I believe my 2500k was overclocked to 4.5. My score was P9614. That is with stock voltage and 20% power limit. Could you try those settings in 3dmark 11 performance and get back to me? Also, do you have the 028 bios like I do? I love this card and that's why I bought another and crossfired them. Gotta love it...P13300, graphics score over 17000. These cards are beasts and I beat my son's overclocked Sapphire 7970 vaporX with 3770k by over 2000 points in 3dmark 11 performance.


My card doesn't like anything over 1200 at stock voltage and using the beta afterburner unlocking the voltage and setting it at a constant 1.3v only gets me a small bump up to 1225/1625 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6280309


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivek81*
> 
> Oooo... 8800gt, mind giving a GPUz screenie and uploading that bios through it?
> When/where did you buy from a batch of 32's?


Please explain what you mean further, stupid me can't quite grasp what you are asking







.
The .32's came from NCIX which is a relatively well known computer site. At least in canada.


----------



## hesho

is the stuttering core clocks a pretty common issue? I've tried the .28 (came with it), .30 and .32 bios' and they all stutter while using kombuster. It is driving me nuts right now because i noticed that my gpu usage is also spiking all over the place at the same time as the core clocks...

oh, this is with the myst.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> is the stuttering core clocks a pretty common issue? I've tried the .28 (came with it), .30 and .32 bios' and they all stutter while using kombuster. It is driving me nuts right now because i noticed that my gpu usage is also spiking all over the place at the same time as the core clocks...
> 
> oh, this is with the myst.


Yea I've got the same problem. I fixed it by turning power control to 8%.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea I've got the same problem. I fixed it by turning power control to 8%.


GPU usage can jump if your CPU is bottle-necking. Personally, my core stays solid and usage as well unless i'm in a less-than-demanding section of a game. A good way to get full usage is to set AA to edge based and use MLAA. also use vsync in AMD CP not the game.


----------



## oats2012

I have a question guys. My powercolor 7870 just got here

I'm switching from the 6950 in my sig rig to this 7870. since they are both AMD.....do I still need to mess around with all the driver nonsenese?

like why would i need to uninstall it if id just reinstall it two minutes later exactly the same since they are both AMD?

I'm currently on the 13.3 beta drivers if that helps answer. thanks guys i need to get this bad boy in my rig so help quick if you know lol

and then I can join the price/ performance smart buyers club haha!

edit: also running windows 8....


----------



## eBombzor

I went from a 6570 to a 7870 XT without a driver re-install and I had no problems. I would recommend you to re-install the drivers, though.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> I have a question guys. My powercolor 7870 just got here
> 
> I'm switching from the 6950 in my sig rig to this 7870. since they are both AMD.....do I still need to mess around with all the driver nonsenese?
> 
> like why would i need to uninstall it if id just reinstall it two minutes later exactly the same since they are both AMD?
> 
> I'm currently on the 13.3 beta drivers if that helps answer. thanks guys i need to get this bad boy in my rig so help quick if you know lol
> 
> and then I can join the price/ performance smart buyers club haha!
> 
> edit: also running windows 8....


Nope....no driver changes required! Just pop in the card and fire up your machine. It should automatically show the new card as the primary graphics device. I can say this pretty confidently because I have done it before on other AMD card....(I am still waiting for my Tahiti card to arrive)
And though I use Win 7 64bit Ultimate (Win 8 sucks!), most likely it should be no problem in Windows 8 either.


----------



## lucky88shp

@MrMaxout

If you are reading this, please enlighten me/us how the heck did you reach those core/memory speeds?! I literally had to do a double take! 1425/2000!!? WOW, frickin' unreal! Can you post your 3dMark11 scores, idle/load temps please? You must have gotten the best/golden piece of the Tahiti board!


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Nope....no driver changes required! Just pop in the card and fire up your machine. It should automatically show the new card as the primary graphics device. I can say this pretty confidently because I have done it before on other AMD card....(I am still waiting for my Tahiti card to arrive)
> And though I use Win 7 64bit Ultimate (Win 8 sucks!), most likely it should be no problem in Windows 8 either.


thank you!! up and running on the new card haha

no problems so far, I did uninstall then re-install just to be safe. card idles at 41 ish in my case and just fired up far cry 3 for like 15 minutes and hovered around 62 C so not bad, just about what my 6950 was at.

frames at stock were underwhelming though lol. only 40 fps dipping to 30 (but I know far cry isn't optimized that well. So I'm about to jump it t 1150 on the core as a starting point after i read through this thread, and report back, hopefully it does not disappoint









thing is loud though!!! lol 40% plus and its getting like a blower lol. my old 6950 could go to 70% and not hear it lol.....but like I said hopefully in a few minutes I'll be crushing its fps


----------



## goldbranch

Any of you noticed that Crossfire is not fully utilized (2nd card usage was around 50%) in Heaven 4.0?


----------



## oats2012

well after 30 or so minutes of far cry 3......i overclocked in AB to 1200/1500 +20 and worked like a charm with AA off i was seeing 62-75 fps with 2x AA on it was 47 -52 fps ...only negative is the temps rose from 62 in gaming load to 74 C max







now I know why people water cool the GPUs lol









the other thing is I seemed to get the same throttling other had going from 64% -100% load quickly but the frames dont drop dueing this drop of % ? is this just AB being silly maybe?

the second I touched the memory though even a hair off 1500 it killed my fps back down to 35 no matter what, even did it under and didn't do anything. further testing is needed obviously but 1200/1500 and a nice 20 fps + over my old 6950 in a mtter of minutes is pretty pleasing to me







especially with bioshock and tomb raider in the box

also i checked i believe i have the .31 bios if that means anything to people and I bought the EZ edition. Didn't know the other version was better possibly, but I'm willing to make the trade off not being so heavy


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea I've got the same problem. I fixed it by turning power control to 8%.


YOU ARE MY HERO!!! LOL TURNED IT DOWN TO 8+ AND VIOLA! it worked like acharm now steady at 95%+ all the time







and the temps in my rig dropped on the card to 68 C now I'm much more happy with this purchase thank you SIR!!!









if anyone has the EZ version with .31 bios try this gem of knowledge and see if it helps







im running at 1200/1500 so no comment on higher clocks but i'm pleased as is


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Target voltage yes. In GPU-Z it drops to 1.24v on load unless i set it to constant voltage. then GPU-z reports it at 1.29v under load.


Interesting, the constant voltage setting seems to have no affect on my voltage. 1.3v target voltage @ 1.23v with and without force constant voltage enabled & 1.275v idle. Any other OC programs you're using apart from afterburner?

GPU-Z of the .32 bios that 8800gt uploaded for anyone interested.


----------



## oats2012

does any one here think that their card has coil whine? I've never expereinced it myself but once my fan goes up past like 40-45% i start to here this funny clicking sound.....part of me says oh no thats the fan is already bad from factory, but the pitch of the "noise" and the way its kind of non rhythmic makes me think its some type of electronic sound almost sounds like a HDD spinning up funny?

I dunno maybe I'm crazy, liking it so far, I'd hate to have to sit through RMA







????

----positive note, BF3 on ultra at 60 fps steady


----------



## hesho

ok.. seriously.. i have no idea how to prevent all the core clock/gpu usage stuttering. I'm on power +20 and i still get stuttering. Tried different bios and nothing. Also, i find it runs at 925 more often then any speed i set it at...


----------



## goldbranch

Guys, what's the max temp for these 7870 Tahiti LE cards? I notice once it reached 90C / 80% fan speed, the coil whine started to kick in pretty loudly.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> Interesting, the constant voltage setting seems to have no affect on my voltage. 1.3v target voltage @ 1.23v with and without force constant voltage enabled & 1.275v idle. Any other OC programs you're using apart from afterburner?


Been lurking here for awhile, I get my Myst today and will report, but I had to respond to your query about other OC utilities. I have found a much more stable utility than Afterburner - it is called Sapphire TRIXX Tweak Utility. However, I do plan to first give Afterburner another shot since Unwinder's Rivatuner was my mainstay for many years, plus it has many more features. Wizzard of TechPowerUp is the programmer for the TRIXX utility, so you know it's good.

I will be commenting later on my new card's performance when I can. I will also take the time to fill out my system specs as they will be relevant to performance, e.g. I use a Silverstone FT02-3B case which will make a real difference in cooling the card - the MOBO is mounted 90 degrees from normal case mounts.

Good luck.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> ok.. seriously.. i have no idea how to prevent all the core clock/gpu usage stuttering. I'm on power +20 and i still get stuttering. Tried different bios and nothing. Also, i find it runs at 925 more often then any speed i set it at...


The programmer of Afterburner, Unwinder, addressed this issue a while back. I believe he said that in the Setting menu you either disable Poweplay (under the unofficial overclocking section) or you disable the whole option. Forgive me I am going from memory as I am not on the machine that has Afterburner installed.

EDIT: Here is a url that explains another more efficient way to stop the flickering and flashing: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=22535819&postcount=5

This reference comes from a thread on recommended settings for Afterburner: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335

EDIT 2: Unwinder himself addressed this here regarding the 7870 Tahiti cards: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4551503&postcount=5

This stuff should probably be a sticky for the members.


----------



## ztkraptor

So, hello all.
I'm new here, but not new to overclocking.

So I have myself 2 of the Myst Powercolor Cards running in Crossfire.

I'm running at 20% voltage thing, and im at 1185/1600
Normally in Heaven 4.0 I get like 66 average FPS i think.

Well, I pushed the memory up a bit more, and now its only getting around 20fps in it.

I reset the card to default, and tried again, same result bad FPS now in Heaven...how could or what could have caused this? Seems odd to me

However, I'm getting the same FPS that I normally got in BF3 and any other games it seems.
So, what could have caused this?
Should I uninstall the drivers and re-install?
Doesn't seem to make sense.
What would cause this sudden terrible fps in Heaven 4.0?


----------



## StampedTees

So far from what I've read in this thread as well as my experience (however limited) with ATI cards .. They don't like memory OC .. Try dropping the memory down to stock and pushing the core clock a little.. On my MSI 7850 TF I had to bump the voltage at a certain point, it seemed like once the OC got high enough on the core it started starving for power and gimped itself...

Let us know how it turns out ..

----

On another note .. I ordered my Sapphire XT from superbiiz.com (groan) they showed it in stock and then emailed me after I paid to notify that their site is a liar and they wont have it for another 10-20 days AAARRRRGGG

Anyone know anywhere that has the XT in stock for under $250 right now? I've been looking everywhere but can't find anyone .. Called TD and Newegg and they both said 1st or 2nd week of April as well.

Throwing together another gaming rig and this is the last piece I need .. No extra card to throw in there now to hold me over either.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> So, hello all.
> I'm new here, but not new to overclocking.
> 
> So I have myself 2 of the Myst Powercolor Cards running in Crossfire.
> 
> I'm running at 20% voltage thing, and im at 1185/1600
> Normally in Heaven 4.0 I get like 66 average FPS i think.
> 
> Well, I pushed the memory up a bit more, and now its only getting around 20fps in it.
> 
> I reset the card to default, and tried again, same result bad FPS now in Heaven...how could or what could have caused this? Seems odd to me
> 
> However, I'm getting the same FPS that I normally got in BF3 and any other games it seems.
> So, what could have caused this?
> Should I uninstall the drivers and re-install?
> Doesn't seem to make sense.
> What would cause this sudden terrible fps in Heaven 4.0?


I know this isn't the same but I just ran a few game benchmarks and noticed my fps is slightly higher when Memory is at 1500 stock than when at 1600 OC. It is a ~5% difference.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StampedTees*
> 
> On another note .. I ordered my Sapphire XT from superbiiz.com (groan) they showed it in stock and then emailed me after I paid to notify that their site is a liar and they wont have it for another 10-20 days AAARRRRGGG
> 
> Anyone know anywhere that has the XT in stock for under $250 right now? I've been looking everywhere but can't find anyone .. Called TD and Newegg and they both said 1st or 2nd week of April as well.
> 
> Throwing together another gaming rig and this is the last piece I need .. No extra card to throw in there now to hold me over either.


Newegg had them for $235 with rebate card and Ebay was about the same. But today when I looked, they were all sold. I am afraid the word is getting out. I got one of the last Myst cards this week from Newegg at $208, with a hidden rebate. Now they are all sold out. It's a shame, cause I was going the share the promo code with members but it expires on the 31st.

EDIT: There is a Myst on Ebay for $240 if you are interested: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PowerColor-PCS-AX7870-2GBD5-2DHPPV3E-Radeon-HD-7870-MYST-Edition-2GB-Video-Card-/380607434750#vi-content


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I know this isn't the same but I just ran a few game benchmarks and noticed my fps is slightly higher when Memory is at 1500 stock than when at 1600 OC. It is a ~5% difference.


Well the issue that I don't understand, is that why now even at stock speeds does Heaven 4.0 not work properly?
Other games seem to be working fine. Just why all of the sudden?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Guys, what's the max temp for these 7870 Tahiti LE cards? I notice once it reached 90C / 80% fan speed, the coil whine started to kick in pretty loudly.


95C and it will shut itself off. Your card should not be getting that hot. Take it from me, mine was hitting 85C @ 100% fan. I ended up changing my fan configuration around and pulling in from the back and front while exhausting out one side. If changing fan's doesn't help, re-evaluate the space in your case or re-apply the thermal compound. But if you're going to do that, just try a new card and RMA it.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Yeesh, those are high temperatures. I would much rather have a 7870 GHz edition than a Tahiti at those temps.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Yeesh, those are high temperatures. I would much rather have a 7870 GHz edition than a Tahiti at those temps.


They dont normally get that hot. At 1.3v full load my card tops out at 79C


----------



## EssArTee4

Did a bit of OC'ing


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> 95C and it will shut itself off. Your card should not be getting that hot. Take it from me, mine was hitting 85C @ 100% fan. I ended up changing my fan configuration around and pulling in from the back and front while exhausting out one side. If changing fan's doesn't help, re-evaluate the space in your case or re-apply the thermal compound. But if you're going to do that, just try a new card and RMA it.


The whine coil only kicks in at over 80C/80% fan speed. I already contacted Newegg for RMA but they need a confirmation from Powercolor that the cards are defective, otherwise I'll get charged with restocking fee. I had two reference EVGA GTX 670 FTW sandwiched before and the temps never got above 75C while gaming. May think of switching back to the green side again.


----------



## hesho

kinda random... does any program work with voltage tweaking? I tried afterburner so far and it doesn't do anything. Trying to lower the voltage to lower the heat but changing the voltage in afterburner seems to do nothing.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Newegg had them for $235 with rebate card and Ebay was about the same. But today when I looked, they were all sold. I am afraid the word is getting out. I got one of the last Myst cards this week from Newegg at $208, with a hidden rebate. Now they are all sold out. It's a shame, cause I was going the share the promo code with members but it expires on the 31st.
> 
> EDIT: There is a Myst on Ebay for $240 if you are interested: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PowerColor-PCS-AX7870-2GBD5-2DHPPV3E-Radeon-HD-7870-MYST-Edition-2GB-Video-Card-/380607434750#vi-content


Please share the hidden rebate.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Newegg had them for $235 with rebate card and Ebay was about the same. But today when I looked, they were all sold. I am afraid the word is getting out. I got one of the last Myst cards this week from Newegg at $208, with a hidden rebate. Now they are all sold out. It's a shame, cause I was going the share the promo code with members but it expires on the 31st.
> 
> EDIT: There is a Myst on Ebay for $240 if you are interested: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PowerColor-PCS-AX7870-2GBD5-2DHPPV3E-Radeon-HD-7870-MYST-Edition-2GB-Video-Card-/380607434750#vi-content


Please share the hidden rebate.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Please share the hidden rebate.


http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/PowerColor6MIRsMar15Mar3113sl8d.pdf


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/PowerColor6MIRsMar15Mar3113sl8d.pdf


That rebate has the EZ version but not the Myst.

Another hidden rebate for MYST?


----------



## StampedTees

I'm hoping that the Sapphire with dual fans gets a touch better temps then the myst .. That's why I've been holding out..

My case has two front , two top , one bottom and a push pull going through a 120mm radiator at the back .. the case temps are never over room temp .. Hopefully it'll keep the card cool like my other case keeps my TF 7850 cool .. That card tops out at 60c at 100% load and the max stable OC I could get .. .. Anyone have temps with the XT ?

What aftermarket coolers fit these ? 7950's?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> That rebate has the EZ version but not the Myst.
> 
> Another hidden rebate for MYST?


sorry i tried lol


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> The programmer of Afterburner, Unwinder, addressed this issue a while back. I believe he said that in the Setting menu you either disable Poweplay (under the unofficial overclocking section) or you disable the whole option. Forgive me I am going from memory as I am not on the machine that has Afterburner installed.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a url that explains another more efficient way to stop the flickering and flashing: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=22535819&postcount=5
> 
> This reference comes from a thread on recommended settings for Afterburner: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335
> 
> EDIT 2: Unwinder himself addressed this here regarding the 7870 Tahiti cards: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4551503&postcount=5
> 
> This stuff should probably be a sticky for the members.


reading through this I'm a bit confused.....

is all I have to do is follow the instruction in this guy's first post on the thread? posted a while ago but reflects info from recently so i guess he edited. I've been trying to read through the thread on that site but honestly I get lost at points with tweaks and stuff they are saying to go in and change etc.

I've noticed AB displays my closk at 925......but when I apply the overlock settings I get a 15+ fps jump in far cry 3 and bf3 even though its telling me its not Overclocked? so is it just AB displaying wierd?

(this is all before following any of what you posted bc I havent had time yet)

so as of right now I dunno if I'm overclocked or not ugh lol


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> reading through this I'm a bit confused.....
> 
> is all I have to do is follow the instruction in this guy's first post on the thread? posted a while ago but reflects info from recently so i guess he edited. I've been trying to read through the thread on that site but honestly I get lost at points with tweaks and stuff they are saying to go in and change etc.
> 
> I've noticed AB displays my closk at 925......but when I apply the overlock settings I get a 15+ fps jump in far cry 3 and bf3 even though its telling me its not Overclocked? so is it just AB displaying wierd?
> 
> (this is all before following any of what you posted bc I havent had time yet)
> 
> so as of right now I dunno if I'm overclocked or not ugh lol


What are you using to overclock? What does GPU-z state the clock/memory speeds as?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StampedTees*
> 
> I'm hoping that the Sapphire with dual fans gets a touch better temps then the myst .. That's why I've been holding out..
> 
> My case has two front , two top , one bottom and a push pull going through a 120mm radiator at the back .. the case temps are never over room temp .. Hopefully it'll keep the card cool like my other case keeps my TF 7850 cool .. That card tops out at 60c at 100% load and the max stable OC I could get .. .. Anyone have temps with the XT ?
> 
> What aftermarket coolers fit these ? 7950's?


Check out some of the reviews- the card remains super cool & quiet, even when OCed.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Please share the hidden rebate.


I found the code after a google search. Here is the url: http://www.xpbargains.com/index.php/send_deal/264755

As you see the code is PWCHD7870 and good to the 31st of March at Newegg - but they are currently out of stock.

BTW, I am in overclocking heaven. Will post results soon. It is 11pm here.


----------



## Bluesman

Also found here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5qrxh/

What is amazing is that this is at voltage 1212 and runs only at 73 degrees in Heaven 4.0. I had to give up on Afterburner as it would not even run a clock of 1100 which my 7850 did easily. I used Trixx which I found to be much more stable. In this case, and under my conditions - MOBO, ram, amd cpu, and stuff Trixx just worked wonders.

It's late and I'm failing fast. What a fantastic Myst card I got. The bios is 28 according to the data reported by Trixx but I cannot be sure.

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> sorry i tried lol


Thanks alot.










If somebody has a good newegg Mail in rebate for this month for the MYST please share.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Thanks alot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody has a good newegg Mail in rebate for this month for the MYST please share.


You must have missed my post #170. The promo code is PWCHD7870


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> You must have missed my post #170. The promo code is PWCHD7870


I'm looking for the "hidden" Mail in rebate. I know about the promo code. Thank you.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> The whine coil only kicks in at over 80C/80% fan speed. I already contacted Newegg for RMA but they need a confirmation from Powercolor that the cards are defective, otherwise I'll get charged with restocking fee. I had two reference EVGA GTX 670 FTW sandwiched before and the temps never got above 75C while gaming. May think of switching back to the green side again.


Hope that works out for you.

I just got my Myst but I'm hesitant to cut the sealed plastic to test it out. I don't want to be charged a restocking fee if the card doesn't perform to my expectations.

I might just return it.

Hate restocking fees.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5qrxh/
> 
> What is amazing is that this is at voltage 1212 and runs only at 73 degrees in Heaven 4.0. I had to give up on Afterburner as it would not even run a clock of 1100 which my 7850 did easily. I used Trixx which I found to be much more stable. In this case, and under my conditions - MOBO, ram, amd cpu, and stuff Trixx just worked wonders.
> 
> It's late and I'm failing fast. What a fantastic Myst card I got. The bios is 28 according to the data reported by Trixx but I cannot be sure.
> 
> See ya tomorrow.


So wait is that stock voltage?
Man I have a EZ edition in my hand sealed and also ordered Myst using the code...but it will not arrive until Tuesday! I think I am gonna use the EZ and send back the Myst sealed, this weekend really is the only time I got for playing around with the card!


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5qrxh/
> 
> What is amazing is that this is at voltage 1212 and runs only at 73 degrees in Heaven 4.0. I had to give up on Afterburner as it would not even run a clock of 1100 which my 7850 did easily. I used Trixx which I found to be much more stable. In this case, and under my conditions - MOBO, ram, amd cpu, and stuff Trixx just worked wonders.
> 
> It's late and I'm failing fast. What a fantastic Myst card I got. The bios is 28 according to the data reported by Trixx but I cannot be sure.
> 
> See ya tomorrow.


Do your clocks fluctuate at all, according to GPU-Z? If it ever falls below 1210 @ full load, your OC is not stable.

Run a benchmark with GPU-Z in the background, and refer to the chart afterwards.

I've noticed a lot of posts about how 1200 Mhz or something is stable. It is NOT stable if it has to throttle between your OC setting and the stock setting (in rare cases it can also underclock to 2D clocks). Your framerate WILL be different if it is constantly at the OC target. The Myst does not artifact easily - its power controls will simply underclock back to stock if you pass certain thresholds, perhaps for power draw and temps. Do NOT get the false sense of security that 1200 Mhz is stable just because you don't see artifacts or programs crashing.

Edit: for clarity, I'm talking specifically about the Powercolor's Myst 7870. However, basic concept should be the same.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> 
> 
> Also found here: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5qrxh/
> 
> What is amazing is that this is at voltage 1212 and runs only at 73 degrees in Heaven 4.0. I had to give up on Afterburner as it would not even run a clock of 1100 which my 7850 did easily. I used Trixx which I found to be much more stable. In this case, and under my conditions - MOBO, ram, amd cpu, and stuff Trixx just worked wonders.
> 
> It's late and I'm failing fast. What a fantastic Myst card I got. The bios is 28 according to the data reported by Trixx but I cannot be sure.
> 
> See ya tomorrow.


can you please post your trixx settings (preferably pics, settings, steps you took etc.) I'm getting fed up with Afterburner myself. I just unistalled afterburner to play with trixx. can AB still be used (installed in order to see on screen fps etc. in game) ?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mates Rates

nvm spoke too soon


----------



## spp85

I bought my new Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT with boost and its a terrific performer especially after overclocked and the card sits on a CM elite 330 cabin with two 120mm front and rear fans. But I'm a bit concerned about its GPU temp and VRM temps. GPU @ 1150 core temp reaches 81C Max







and VRM temp goes as high as 102C







. Since Im living on a tropical place India, during hot summer here temp of ambient temp are around 30C+. Will these temps kill my card ? When I contacted sapphire support they said VRM temps will go that high and its normal, and is covered under warranty









Thank you so much......


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Do your clocks fluctuate at all, according to GPU-Z? If it ever falls below 1210 @ full load, your OC is not stable.
> 
> Run a benchmark with GPU-Z in the background, and refer to the chart afterwards.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of posts about how 1200 Mhz or something is stable. It is NOT stable if it has to throttle between your OC setting and the stock setting (in rare cases it can also underclock to 2D clocks). Your framerate WILL be different if it is constantly at the OC target. The Myst does not artifact easily - its power controls will simply underclock back to stock if you pass certain thresholds, perhaps for power draw and temps. Do NOT get the false sense of security that 1200 Mhz is stable just because you don't see artifacts or programs crashing.
> 
> Edit: for clarity, I'm talking specifically about the Powercolor's Myst 7870. However, basic concept should be the same.


I will run GPUZ during a Heaven run tonight or tomorrow. With my 7850 card, when I ran GPUZ during Crysis, I had a major crash - clearly the card/drivers could not handle Crysis, Trixx, and GPUZ at the same time.

Throttling can sometimes be caused by MOBO and CPU bottlenecks. My board is a little behind the times, ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe with an AMD Phenom II X4 975 BE 4.1 ghz OC. Usually if there is throttling I will see pauses in the Heaven run and/or my mouse cursor will become hard to control.

Regarding powerdraw, my ambient is 180 watts and at a huge Crysis 3 set the draw is a total 450 watts (briefly), usually about 440w. I am using a "Zalman Mult-Fan Controller" that tracks total draw. Power is supplied via a Seasonic 700w PSU.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> can you please post your trixx settings (preferably pics, settings, steps you took etc.) I'm getting fed up with Afterburner myself. I just unistalled afterburner to play with trixx. can AB still be used (installed in order to see on screen fps etc. in game) ?
> 
> Thanks so much!


I will try to give you the steps I took. First at 1100/1500 I set voltage at 1212 (My default voltage is 1187v). I set fan to profile (?) then tuned it to minimize noise but maintain cooling thresholds. Today or tomorrow I will post my custom fan profile settings photo (I will probably use the windows Snipping Tool.) Fan % of around 40 is fairly quite in my environment, so I used this to configure the ramp around the 60 to 75 range. As I recall right now 70 = 40% fan but my photo will show for sure.

Based on TechpowerUp's review by Wizzard, I used his clock and memory settings, 1210/1620 at the voltage of 1212, to see what would happen. Surprisingly the temps were slightly lower than the 1100/1500 run, 73 deg. verses 75 deg. Note that he runs his OC at default Bios settings - which are 1.23v (measured) during Blue-ray playback.

I would not run two or more gpu tweak tools at the same time. Don't run AB and Trixx at the same time. There are Crysis consol commands that will give you fps. I do not recall them but the knowledge is in the Crysis forums. Some games have this feature as well as benchmarks. Tomb Raider (which is in the MYST promo packet) has a benchmark feature - use it to see your progress or the free Heaven program. (Just a personal bias: I have forsaken AB and ASUS GpuTweak as they both cause instability in my specific computer configuration.)

NOTE: *Be careful with the "RESET" feature in Trixx*. After my 1210/1620 run it set voltage default to 1256 not the true default of 1187. I always use Profile #1 as a repository for my default settings, so I knew there was something wrong.

NOTE #2: Just a reminder that I use a Silverstone FT02 case which dispenses heat differently than a standard case. I also watercool my CPU with a large 180 sized-double, slim Magicool rad.


----------



## Nivek81

@ 8800gt

I was just wondering when you got yours. I also live in Canada and purchased the EZ from NCIX (ordered March 14th, shipped out same day and I received the 18th).

Mine had come with the 31 bios and, until your post the only 32 bios going around was (possibly) a beta jumping forum to forum. I was just curious.

I still haven't taken the time to flash it or anything so mine still does have the throttling issue, but my temps look good and the stock stock performance is satisfying my wants so it's not yet high on my to do list.

On the issue of stock performance, i *finally* got to play Bioshock last night after a long week of work and school.
Was surprised the game defaulted me to medium settings, but pumped it up to the Ultra preset. Played smoothly at 1920x1200, but because of screen shear I turned on VSynch half way through.

After 4.5 hours of playing (and dying many many times due to clumsy controller and unfortunate re-spawn positioning) HWmonitor reported my gpu max temp at 72C which was a nice surprise. I did have my stock 600T fans at max throughout however, and look forward to their spectre pro replacements!


----------



## Bluesman

FYI: Here is the custom fan profile that I used in both my 1100/1500 and 1210/1620 runs. Temps were 75 and 73 respectively. ( Note that Crysis 3 runs about 68 degrees on graphic intense sets.)

Please note in the Settings section I have checked save fan settings for profile. This is important as you want your default settings on Auto and your OCs on the option you want in 3D runs, i.e. auto, fixed, or custom. I found that when default is on fan auto, you do not have issues with Sleep startup. This was especially true with my 7850 card, maybe different with Tahiti.


----------



## markovian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spp85*
> 
> I bought my new Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT with boost and its a terrific performer especially after overclocked and the card sits on a CM elite 330 cabin with two 120mm front and rear fans. But I'm a bit concerned about its GPU temp and VRM temps. GPU @ 1150 core temp reaches 81C Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and VRM temp goes as high as 102C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Since Im living on a tropical place India, during hot summer here temp of ambient temp are around 30C+. Will these temps kill my card ? When I contacted sapphire support they said VRM temps will go that high and its normal, and is covered under warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much......


Temps are high I would consider after market cooler

As far as our warentie and RMA sapphire is strick took me 3 days 2 get a number u need a receipt from one of there dealers or no warentie

If our not in america I'm sure it will be hell getting a RMA

Check and see u can always talk to a rep if u got no warentie slap a cooler on that thing


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I will run GPUZ during a Heaven run tonight or tomorrow. With my 7850 card, when I ran GPUZ during Crysis, I had a major crash - clearly the card/drivers could not handle Crysis, Trixx, and GPUZ at the same time.
> 
> Throttling can sometimes be caused by MOBO and CPU bottlenecks. My board is a little behind the times, ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe with an AMD Phenom II X4 975 BE 4.1 ghz OC. Usually if there is throttling I will see pauses in the Heaven run and/or my mouse cursor will become hard to control.
> 
> Regarding powerdraw, my ambient is 180 watts and at a huge Crysis 3 set the draw is a total 450 watts (briefly), usually about 440w. I am using a "Zalman Mult-Fan Controller" that tracks total draw. Power is supplied via a Seasonic 700w PSU.


Well if a 4.7 Ghz 2500k is a bottleneck then kill me. I can't overclock any higher in my passively cooled case.

Rest of computer is Asrock Extreme 3 Gen 3 & Corsair HX 750. Unless there are problems I'm not aware of..

The Myst throttle problem is insanely common. I'd go to say that most people who have it don't even know because they don't bother looking at their GPU-Z graphs on full load.


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I will try to give you the steps I took. First at 1100/1500 I set voltage at 1212 (My default voltage is 1187v). .


what did you use to change the voltage? I tried afterburner with voltage and even though it says it saved, when i look at the voltage usage chart, it always says i am using 1255mV. Doesn't matter if the voltage is set to default (1118) or i set the voltage to 950 or setting it to 1200, it always uses 1255 in my usage chart. Strangely, the gpu-z chart says i am using 1232mV during this time but regardless, it is using more then what i set the voltage too..


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> So, hello all.
> I'm new here, but not new to overclocking.
> 
> So I have myself 2 of the Myst Powercolor Cards running in Crossfire.
> 
> I'm running at 20% voltage thing, and im at 1185/1600
> Normally in Heaven 4.0 I get like 66 average FPS i think.
> 
> Well, I pushed the memory up a bit more, and now its only getting around 20fps in it.
> 
> I reset the card to default, and tried again, same result bad FPS now in Heaven...how could or what could have caused this? Seems odd to me
> 
> However, I'm getting the same FPS that I normally got in BF3 and any other games it seems.
> So, what could have caused this?
> Should I uninstall the drivers and re-install?
> Doesn't seem to make sense.
> What would cause this sudden terrible fps in Heaven 4.0?


It seems that many Mysts do not like the memory overclocked. Tom's Hardware did a review of this card and recommended keeping the memory at 1500. My advice is keep the memory at 1500 and only OC the core. If you got a good Myst, you can run games all day and night ath 1200/1500 like I do. Benchmarking I can sometimes get the core up to 1253 without artifacting. Nothing wrong with the card..

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tahiti-le-7870-7930-benchmark,3401-5.html


----------



## ztkraptor

For the record, the MYST edition is back on sale

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/92240/newegg-powercolor-radeon-hd-7870-myst-edition-2gb-video-card-bioshock-infinite-tomb-raider-pc-game-coupons
209 bucks


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> It seems that many Mysts do not like the memory overclocked. Tom's Hardware did a review of this card and recommended keeping the memory at 1500. My advice is keep the memory at 1500 and only OC the core. If you got a good Myst, you can run games all day and night ath 1200/1500 like I do. Benchmarking I can sometimes get the core up to 1253 without artifacting. Nothing wrong with the card..
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tahiti-le-7870-7930-benchmark,3401-5.html


Also I have my myst at 1600 memory..seems fine.


----------



## Nivek81

Well well,

Powercolor finally updated the site and have the EZ edition listed:
http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=464

Original MYST edition listing:
http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=430

All the specs are identical, even dimensions, so... much copy pasting was used.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> Also I have my myst at 1600 memory..seems fine.


Have you compared benchmark scores of the memory @1600 vs @1500?
My benchmark scores dropped dramatically at anything over 1500. I'd be very interested to know.
peace..jimbo


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Have you compared benchmark scores of the memory @1600 vs @1500?
> My benchmark scores dropped dramatically at anything over 1500. I'd be very interested to know.
> peace..jimbo


Same- that's why I kept my memory @1500.


----------



## oats2012

so after messing with trixx I went back to afterburner lol. Installed the beta 7 and viola holds steady at 1200







but jumps from load temps of 68 to 78 C

*so who shall be the first to try and water cool this using Dwoods tript bracket







?*

I'm tempted but it'll be july before I get the time to try it







yall think it'll be doable pretty simply or is this card have a funny pcb layout or something else

I'd assume it'd be the standard fair or get the bracket, AIO cooler, some ram heatsinks and a good 92 mm fan for it

my EZ version looks like its only attached using 4 screws to the shroud

mainly I'd wanna do it for the noise this cooler makes past 40+% lol. *how are you guys checking the vram temps?*


----------



## replogle

I've the ez edition and 031 bios I'm having problem with the clock always jumping to overclock which is 1050 and 925. This question is for the ez owners with bios fix the jumping clocks at full load thanks


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> what did you use to change the voltage? I tried afterburner with voltage and even though it says it saved, when i look at the voltage usage chart, it always says i am using 1255mV. Doesn't matter if the voltage is set to default (1118) or i set the voltage to 950 or setting it to 1200, it always uses 1255 in my usage chart. Strangely, the gpu-z chart says i am using 1232mV during this time but regardless, it is using more then what i set the voltage too..


I use Sapphire Trixx gpu tweak utility. It's is very easy to use. Regarding Afterburner reporting a voltage different than GPUZ, you must make the profile change I indicated in another post to accurately reflect your voltage. After this mod, my default voltage in Afterburner was reported as 1188 compared to Trixx 1187.

Good luck with Afterburner, I hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replogle*
> 
> I've the ez edition and 031 bios I'm having problem with the clock always jumping to overclock which is 1050 and 925. This question is for the ez owners with bios fix the jumping clocks at full load thanks


im the same as you and all i did was completely remove AB , then go to the website and install the beta of msi afterburner.....went into it and set the same settings as before and it help rock solid steady the entire time i wanted to game and then once i wanted it to cool back down i just hit reset, it goes back to cool and quiet lol.

other than that i did nothing. I have EZ with .31 bios


----------



## markallen1988

I ordered my Powercolor EZ version, should be here on Monday. Any idea if the BIOS that ships with this version is the one with the faulty Boost? Thanks. I will join the club soon enough!


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> im the same as you and all i did was completely remove AB , then go to the website and install the beta of msi afterburner.....went into it and set the same settings as before and it help rock solid steady the entire time i wanted to game and then once i wanted it to cool back down i just hit reset, it goes back to cool and quiet lol.
> 
> other than that i did nothing. I have EZ with .31 bios


Are you using "+20" voltage boost? Also, what Catalyst driver version are you using?


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replogle*
> 
> I've the ez edition and 031 bios I'm having problem with the clock always jumping to overclock which is 1050 and 925. This question is for the ez owners with bios fix the jumping clocks at full load thanks


I've heard turning up power limit have fixed it for some, that didn't work for me so I flashed from 031 to 028 and my card stopped dropping to 925


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> I ordered my Powercolor EZ version, should be here on Monday. Any idea if the BIOS that ships with this version is the one with the faulty Boost? Thanks. I will join the club soon enough!


Mine came with 031 and the downclocking to 925 problem. I ordered from newegg on the 20th


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> Mine came with 031 and the downclocking to 925 problem. I ordered from newegg on the 20th


That is disappointing. Does updating the BIOS void your warranty?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> I've heard turning up power limit have fixed it for some, that didn't work for me so I flashed from 031 to 028 and my card stopped dropping to 925


Where did you download the bios from? And where/what guide did you use to flash? I got the EZ and that damn throttling is unavoidable with .31 bios, wanna flash to 0.28 bios...


----------



## replogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> I've heard turning up power limit have fixed it for some, that didn't work for me so I flashed from 031 to 028 and my card stopped dropping to 925


I'm using +8 voltage boost as some members mentioned it worked and I'm using 13.3 beta 3 catalyst drivers


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> That is disappointing. Does updating the BIOS void your warranty?


http://www.powercolor.com/us/support_warranty.asp seems to focus on physical modification but bios probably could be considered a mod as well, I saved my original bios in case I need to flash back and send the card in


----------



## replogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Where did you download the bios from? And where/what guide did you use to flash? I got the EZ and that damn throttling is unavoidable with .31 bios, wanna flash to 0.28 bios...


how to flash bios http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards
bios 028 http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131805/Powercolor.HD7870.2048.121106.html

I haven't flash my bios yet but some members said that 028 bios fixed the problem, I'm a little scared that something might go wrong flashing the bios since the EZ edition only has 1 bios







, I'm trying to figure out another way to fix this without bios update


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replogle*
> 
> I'm using +8 voltage boost as some members mentioned it worked and I'm using 13.3 beta 3 catalyst drivers


Doesn't work for me! Even just bumping from 975 to 1000 on core speed, the throttling starts and @ +8V boost, it stays more time at 925mhz core speed than the OC speed. And at +20V the throttling is every second! I am done trying, time to flash to 028 bios!


----------



## markallen1988

Alright, thanks. I will probably do that when I get mine if I have the same problem. I'm excited! Coming from a 6850, this should be a huge jump in performance for me. What kind of FPS and settings should I expect on FC3 and Skyrim with an i7 3770K at 4.3?


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Where did you download the bios from? And where/what guide did you use to flash? I got the EZ and that damn throttling is unavoidable with .31 bios, wanna flash to 0.28 bios...


got my 028 bios suggested by eBombzor here: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/131721/VTX3D.HD7870.2048.121106.html used this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards


----------



## lucky88shp

How to save the original bios via GPU-Z?

EDIT: NVM, figured it out...its that small button next to bios version display!


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Have you compared benchmark scores of the memory @1600 vs @1500?
> My benchmark scores dropped dramatically at anything over 1500. I'd be very interested to know.
> peace..jimbo


1225/1625 P9306: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295490
1225/1500 P9232: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295522

Edit: using MSI AB v3.0.0 beta 7 just noticed my voltage drops under load anyone have suggestion on how to get it to stay at 1.3v?

My settings:

2nd Edit: just tried trixx AB and powerup tuner and every one drops the voltage from 1.294 idle to 1.230 or so under load


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> 1225/1625 P9306: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295490
> 1225/1500 P9232: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295522


So the OC of 1225/1625, is that at stock voltage? Stock cooler? Temps?

Also, for lets say an OC of 1200/1500, did you/would you use the +20V boost?


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> So the OC of 1225/1625, is that at stock voltage? Stock cooler? Temps?
> 
> Also, for lets say an OC of 1200/1500, did you/would you use the +20V boost?


at +20 stock voltage i was getting 1200 core, 1225 can peek at the SS above temps been mid to high 70's


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Do your clocks fluctuate at all, according to GPU-Z? If it ever falls below 1210 @ full load, your OC is not stable.
> 
> Run a benchmark with GPU-Z in the background, and refer to the chart afterwards.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of posts about how 1200 Mhz or something is stable. It is NOT stable if it has to throttle between your OC setting and the stock setting (in rare cases it can also underclock to 2D clocks). Your framerate WILL be different if it is constantly at the OC target. The Myst does not artifact easily - its power controls will simply underclock back to stock if you pass certain thresholds, perhaps for power draw and temps. Do NOT get the false sense of security that 1200 Mhz is stable just because you don't see artifacts or programs crashing.
> 
> Edit: for clarity, I'm talking specifically about the Powercolor's Myst 7870. However, basic concept should be the same.


I did look at GPUZ sensors right after Heaven run of 1210/1620. You are right. I see oscillations in the charts for clocks and memory (1210 to 975 and 1620 to 1500 but with no variance at all). There seems to be more time at the higher clocks but downward spikes. I see no pauses in framerate, temp or other stats shown in the Heaven runs. In fact, as I increase clocks and memory speed I do see corresponding increases in Heaven scores, frame rate etc. My scores at 1210 are much better than 1050. So there is probably a hit on frames but I do still see steady improvement.

Since this is the first I have used this monitoring, I can't say that it is abnormal but must look to more experienced users for guidance. Is the clock set in the bios, and the tweaking tool (Afterburner, Trixx) just jumps the rate in microseconds from that bios base? I have no idea. As I mentioned earlier, my experience with throttling is that you see pauses, odd behavior like cursor response lag, and other weird stuff.

Is there a fix?


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I use Sapphire Trixx gpu tweak utility. It's is very easy to use. Regarding Afterburner reporting a voltage different than GPUZ, you must make the profile change I indicated in another post to accurately reflect your voltage. After this mod, my default voltage in Afterburner was reported as 1188 compared to Trixx 1187.
> 
> Good luck with Afterburner, I hope you have better luck than I did.


ya, i changed the setting and it slightly different compared to gpuz but it's nowhere near what i set the voltage too at all. Looking at ppl's SS, it's also like.. never near what it is set at either. I'm trying to undervolt mine to try and keep the sound down because it is driving me CRAZY!!


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> at +20 stock voltage i was getting 1200 core, 1225 can peek at the SS above temps been mid to high 70's


Is the GPU usage suppose to be 100% throughout the whole Heaven Unigine loop? Because on stock, no voltage boost, as soon as I get to the part where the camera pans down on the dragon statue, that is when the GPU starts throttling between 911, 925, 953, 975...is that normal?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Are you using "+20" voltage boost? Also, what Catalyst driver version are you using?


only using +8% like someone else suggested earlier and seems to be fine. I dont see the point in giveing it 20%, i may mis understand but i think thats telling the card "you have free reign to suck the juice! and run hotter!" lol

running catalyst 13.3 beta


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> only using +8% like someone else suggested earlier and seems to be fine. I dont see the point in giveing it 20%, i may mis understand but i think thats telling the card "you have free reign to suck the juice! and run hotter!" lol
> 
> running catalyst 13.3 beta


Unfortunately, that didn't work for me! Even without OC'ing the max clock would run was 925 with occasional 975...any OC, I did 1000 for first step and it would throttle like crazy no matter what! +8, +10, +15, +20...no difference! So I flashed 028 bios, and now after +20 and 1000 core, I had my first stable run in Heaven. But my temp hovered @ around 75 with fan speed of 55(using a fan graph in AB).

BTW, what are your temps like @ 1200/1500?


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> s
> 
> *so who shall be the first to try and water cool this using Dwoods tript bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?*
> 
> I'm tempted but it'll be july before I get the time to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yall think it'll be doable pretty simply or is this card have a funny pcb layout or something else
> 
> I'd assume it'd be the standard fair or get the bracket, AIO cooler, some ram heatsinks and a good 92 mm fan for it
> 
> my EZ version looks like its only attached using 4 screws to the shroud
> 
> mainly I'd wanna do it for the noise this cooler makes past 40+% lol. *how are you guys checking the vram temps?*


i am 95% sure i will do it if i can get a cheap h50 though.. i'm not 100% sure he has the correct bracket for the MYST or not though.


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> 1225/1625 P9306: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295490
> 1225/1500 P9232: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295522
> 
> Edit: using MSI AB v3.0.0 beta 7 just noticed my voltage drops under load anyone have suggestion on how to get it to stay at 1.3v?
> 
> My settings:
> 
> 2nd Edit: just tried trixx AB and powerup tuner and every one drops the voltage from 1.294 idle to 1.230 or so under load


Dat vdroop, ruining my overclocks too. 8800GT suggested setting force voltage on, which you and I have done with no result.


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> ya, i changed the setting and it slightly different compared to gpuz but it's nowhere near what i set the voltage too at all. Looking at ppl's SS, it's also like.. never near what it is set at either. I'm trying to undervolt mine to try and keep the sound down because it is driving me CRAZY!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> only using +8% like someone else suggested earlier and seems to be fine. I dont see the point in giveing it 20%, i may mis understand but i think thats telling the card "you have free reign to suck the juice! and run hotter!" lol
> 
> running catalyst 13.3 beta


hesho what are your temps, fan speed, power limit and clocks at?

oats2012 My understanding is the power limit will increase or decrease the amount of watts available to the card.

when I decrease the power limit to 0 my card throttles bad at a milder OC, runs fine at +20 and throttles again not as bad at +8 here is a screenie: 

Edit: links to power limit info http://www.geeks3d.com/20101224/tested-radeon-hd-6970-powertune-technology/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1210643/powertune-and-gaming


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Unfortunately, that didn't work for me! Even without OC'ing the max clock would run was 925 with occasional 975...any OC, I did 1000 for first step and it would throttle like crazy no matter what! +8, +10, +15, +20...no difference! So I flashed 028 bios, and now after +20 and 1000 core, I had my first stable run in Heaven. But my temp hovered @ around 75 with fan speed of 55(using a fan graph in AB).
> 
> BTW, what are your temps like @ 1200/1500?


you sure you definately have the newest beta msi ab?

I havent run heaven or things like that so it may not be totally stable







but it runs far cry 3, bioshock infinite, and BF3 all at full crank with no dropping that i see in fps or clock. so......im gonna just be content and not get greedy getting picky on if the benchmark utilities recognize it lol.

It depends with ive seen it hit 82C but with a more agreesive fan profile and my fans all cranked it tends to be 76C. on stock it runs at 62C...

tangent:

so I'd like to do the cooling mod to get it low and save my hearing lol.....only negative about this card is that the cooling is far inferior to my old HIS 6950







but ill deal with it considering the perfomance boost it was with two great games and once i sell my 6950 ill be sitting pretty and wait till 8000 comes out and move this bad boy to a lan rig or htpc or something


----------



## ztkraptor

I have read though most of this thread.
Does anyone have a listing for the Bios's?
Like a list of all of them from each vendor?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> I have read though most of this thread.
> Does anyone have a listing for the Bios's?
> Like a list of all of them from each vendor?


i may be mistaken but i think the bios are the same between the vendors but if you go to the link for flashing that was listed somewhere in here or on ocn its got a link to tech powerup or tomshardware with a bios search engine of graphics and you just pick one and then download and go throught the flash steps in the thread. I tried it on a 6950 i bought off ebay, pretty easy (didnt work bc it was a bad card but the flash worked well, no hiccups)


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> i may be mistaken but i think the bios are the same between the vendors but if you go to the link for flashing that was listed somewhere in here or on ocn its got a link to tech powerup or tomshardware with a bios search engine of graphics and you just pick one and then download and go throught the flash steps in the thread. I tried it on a 6950 i bought off ebay, pretty easy (didnt work bc it was a bad card but the flash worked well, no hiccups)


ok thanks, wasn't sure if it was in the list or not yet.
I've tried bios 32 that was sitting around in here, it seemed to work ok, but i dunno gonna go back to 28 and try a few things.

EDIT:
Ok running a few tests.
It appears, I can't overclock my memory really at all, and the cards are semi stable at 1200 Mhz with the 32 bios.
However, I'm running Heaven 4.0 right now at extreme tessillation with the 28 bios, and i'm seeing some interesting stuff.

1080p full screen max everything Heaven 4.0 Runs

1.) Cares are stable at 1200 core and 1550 memory.
2.) My GPU1 is around 85% - 99% usage however my GPU2 seems to be going between 67% and 99% its really odd, its jumping back and forth I wish I could fix this issue.

Why can't I get Afterburner to show both my GPU's clockspeeds? I can only get both useages, and GPU 1 clockspeed/memory.

My Score at max everything 1080p and extreme tessilation was 1411 with min fps of 19 and max of 127.9.
FPS average 56.

MAX GPU Temp 65C (But, this is prob low compared to others, my PC is sacrificing being extremely loud, for good air cooling lol And I run fans at 100% on both my cards.)
Quote:


> 02, 30-03-2013 03:32:53, Framerate ,GPU1 usage ,GPU2 usage ,GPU1 core clock ,GPU1 memory clock
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:15, 87.300 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:15, 86.400 ,89.000 ,96.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:15, 85.300 ,89.000 ,62.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:15, 83.800 ,89.000 ,63.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:15, 82.800 ,89.000 ,62.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:15, 79.800 ,89.000 ,100.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:15, 78.800 ,89.000 ,62.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:15, 76.600 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 74.600 ,89.000 ,100.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 72.900 ,89.000 ,64.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 70.400 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 69.900 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 69.100 ,89.000 ,64.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 67.700 ,89.000 ,98.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 67.300 ,89.000 ,98.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 66.900 ,89.000 ,62.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 66.400 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:16, 65.800 ,89.000 ,62.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 65.600 ,89.000 ,98.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 65.800 ,89.000 ,100.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 65.500 ,89.000 ,60.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 64.600 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 65.000 ,89.000 ,100.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 64.500 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 64.700 ,89.000 ,64.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 63.400 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 62.700 ,89.000 ,62.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:17, 61.600 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 60.800 ,89.000 ,97.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 59.300 ,89.000 ,64.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 60.800 ,89.000 ,100.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 59.300 ,89.000 ,63.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 58.800 ,89.000 ,100.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 58.800 ,89.000 ,100.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 57.600 ,89.000 ,64.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 57.400 ,89.000 ,99.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 56.900 ,89.000 ,64.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:18, 56.300 ,89.000 ,62.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000
> 80, 30-03-2013 03:37:19, 55.900 ,89.000 ,100.000 ,1200.000 ,1550.000


As you can see, the 2nd gpu..is just like...fluxuating so much.
Also, why isn't the GPU1 being fully used?
I have a core i7 3770k as the cpu, so id hope its not limiting it.


----------



## Viviox

Hi guys,

I've just jump ship on this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484 due to the recent sale, and also to replace my old EVga GTS 450. I haven't receive my new GPU yet, but I have several questions regarding this card.

I heard that this card is very power hungry, and I was wondering if my current system can handle it and that my component won't be a bottle neck.

Processor: Intel i5-3570k
Mobo: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H with F7 Bios
Memory: 4 X 8GB 12800 DDR3 Crucial Extreme RAM (don't remember the actual name)
PSU: Corsair 520HX
HDD: 2x 320GB in raid 0, 1x 2TB, 1x 750GB

Do you guys think my current PSU will be able to handle the 7870 Tahiti Le? Also, I heard that the card doens't work well with the Gigabyte Z77 series Bios, so should I upgrade my Bios too?


----------



## kpo6969

I have the same card you just got and used to have the same psu. Depends how old it is + you're using 32GB ram. The 520HX is a good psu with 40amps on the 12v.


----------



## Viviox

That's good to hear that the Corsaid 520HX can handle Tahiti Le, all that's left is whether I have to upgrade my bios on my motherboard or not. I'm not familiar with the bios upgrade methods, and I don't want to brick it. Only one upgrade component every couple of months!!!


----------



## murzyn

Can u guys tell me what voltage do u use to get 1200 on core, or maybe u use only power limit?
I got BIOS 0.30 and i can only make stable 1160 on core :/


----------



## Mr_Troy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> Can u guys tell me what voltage do u use to get 1200 on core, or maybe u use only power limit?
> I got BIOS 0.30 and i can only make stable 1160 on core :/


I can get the core clock to 1200MHz easily without upping the voltage. It all depends on luck I guess.


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> Can u guys tell me what voltage do u use to get 1200 on core, or maybe u use only power limit?
> I got BIOS 0.30 and i can only make stable 1160 on core :/


Use the 28 or 32 bios, you will hit 1200 easily.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viviox*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just jump ship on this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484 due to the recent sale, and also to replace my old EVga GTS 450. I haven't receive my new GPU yet, but I have several questions regarding this card.
> 
> I heard that this card is very power hungry, and I was wondering if my current system can handle it and that my component won't be a bottle neck.
> 
> Processor: Intel i5-3570k
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H with F7 Bios
> Memory: 4 X 8GB 12800 DDR3 Crucial Extreme RAM (don't remember the actual name)
> PSU: Corsair 520HX
> HDD: 2x 320GB in raid 0, 1x 2TB, 1x 750GB
> 
> Do you guys think my current PSU will be able to handle the 7870 Tahiti Le? Also, I heard that the card doens't work well with the Gigabyte Z77 series Bios, so should I upgrade my Bios too?


I have a Zalman Fan Controller that measures power consumption. With the 7870 Tahiti, I am at 180 watt idle and 450 watt peak in large Crysis 3 sets, usually 442 watts throughout game. My system has 3 180mm fans, a Liang DDC 2 water pump, 3 hard drives, and a 120mm exhaust fan. My amd cpu, I think, is a 125 watt model - Phenom II 975 @ 4.1 ghz.


----------



## lucky88shp

I am back again, and I am bummed! My past is haunting me!
So yesterday night I flashed my EZ to 028 and OC'ed stable upto 1100/1500, and now today I wanna test push it 1200/1500....but as soon as I turned on my PC, the card fan revved up 100%, and no display on the monitor. The PC boots fine with mobo post beep and and all. I shut it down and restarted and now had the video back up with no crazy fan speeds!
Now, this is exactly what happened 2 years ago when I was trying to install a Radeon 6870! Same 100%fan, no video problem. People on Tom's Hardware suggested changing my PSU which was a Thermaltake 500W, as people said the real power output is not that good on it and the only good PSU's would be an Antec or Seasonic. So I bought and Antec 530W PSU and nothing changed, same old problem persisted! Ended up selling the 6870 and got a XFX 6970 which worked solid for 2 years until I bought this Tahiti GPU. And now the damn thing is back again! Any solutions/suggestions/thoughts?









EDIT: My mobo: ASRock A780GXE/128M w/ AMD Phenom II X6 3.8Ghz


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> I've used both the 030 bios and 032. My card came with the 030 bios. My experience of both as follows:
> 
> 032 bios
> Installing this bios and setting the power limit to +20, the card would throttle. Only around 60% gpu usage
> 
> 030 bios
> Power limit set to +20, the card did not throttle and would always perform at 90-100%.
> 
> Power limit set to 0% on both these bios', the card did not throttle, always performed at 90-100%
> 
> If you're still experience throttling I recommend setting _Unofficial overclocking mode_ to _without Powerplay support_ in Afterburner.
> 
> My Afterburner config may be of use to you, I have attached it. Replace the CFG in the Afterburner root directory.
> 
> I recommend MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 7 as it supports voltage control for tahiti cards.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html
> 
> MSIAfterburner.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> 030 bios.zip 105k .zip file
> 
> 
> For a stable 1200/1500 overclock, I need to set my voltage to 1.231V
> 
> I also recommend using Afterburners 3D/2D profile management, as pictured below.


I can confirm that this will eliminate throttling. In addition, I am convinced Poweplay is causing the problem and must be disabled in Afterburner. This means for me, I cannot use the Trixx gpu tweak utility.

I downloaded the Sapphire 30 bios from techpowerup (just to be safe) and installed it on my Powercolor Myst. As a result, I can now overclock better, I think but cannot verify. Temps are a little higher than under Trixx, probably due to no throttling. I am in the process of re-doing my oc work of the last few days.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Tattoedsailor

Long time lurker 1st time poster. So glad you guys started a thread! I just pulled out my GTX 570 to go into my nephews build. The 7870 Tahiti le myst was to good of deal to pass up! My Mobo supports crossfire so its win win situation. I'm picking the card on Monday from Newegg. Sounds like the new Myst editions are being shipped with 32 bios?? Any problems I should know about ?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I am back again, and I am bummed! My past is haunting me!
> So yesterday night I flashed my EZ to 028 and OC'ed stable upto 1100/1500, and now today I wanna test push it 1200/1500....but as soon as I turned on my PC, the card fan revved up 100%, and no display on the monitor. The PC boots fine with mobo post beep and and all. I shut it down and restarted and now had the video back up with no crazy fan speeds!
> Now, this is exactly what happened 2 years ago when I was trying to install a Radeon 6870! Same 100%fan, no video problem. People on Tom's Hardware suggested changing my PSU which was a Thermaltake 500W, as people said the real power output is not that good on it and the only good PSU's would be an Antec or Seasonic. So I bought and Antec 530W PSU and nothing changed, same old problem persisted! Ended up selling the 6870 and got a XFX 6970 which worked solid for 2 years until I bought this Tahiti GPU. And now the damn thing is back again! Any solutions/suggestions/thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: My mobo: ASRock A780GXE/128M w/ AMD Phenom II X6 3.8Ghz


I had this happen with a 7850. What fixed it was to always run 2D at default clocks (see my post above). Set a profile in afterburner for 2D.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I had this happen with a 7850. What fixed it was to always run 2D at default clocks (see my post above). Set a profile in afterburner for 2D.


Which post#?
Also, AB only loads after you get to your windows desktop....mine shows no video from the very beginning, from the point I press the physical power button on my Chassis! Was that also your exact problem?


----------



## lucky88shp

Just received my MYST from, I think I am going to return it sealed so I don't get charged restocking! IMO, EZ is better as I can bump the fan speed all the way upto 80% and still fairly quiet as my case is already quite loud with all the 80mm fans....I know MYST with its metal shroud will sound like a blow dryer(know from experience on a Radeon 6970)


----------



## Tattoedsailor

^^Looking @ the shroud on both cards I can totally understand where your coming from. Noise and cost of metal shroud is probably why they changed it. My case has 200mm fans and its on floor underneath the desk. Noise is really not an issue. I didn't feel like messing around with Factory rebate. I got Myst for $209.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tattoedsailor*
> 
> ^^Looking @ the shroud on both cards I can totally understand where your coming from. Noise and cost of metal shroud is probably why they changed it. My case has 200mm fans and its on floor underneath the desk. Noise is really not an issue. I didn't feel like messing around with Factory rebate. I got Myst for $209.


What are your temps idle/load @ an OC of around 1150/1500?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Which post#?
> Also, AB only loads after you get to your windows desktop....mine shows no video from the very beginning, from the point I press the physical power button on my Chassis! Was that also your exact problem?


Look at post #234 where I quote a member on how to set 2D and 3D profiles - this was his sage advice and it Is great.

When you see no video and the fan is racing, hit the reset button. You then should be given a menu of whether to start windows normally - hit enter.

In the case of my 7850, the VGA bios got confused and screwed up Sleep mode. By ensuring I was in 2D default when going to Sleep or Shutdown, I never then had an issue. Whether this will work for you, I can't say. Sometimes you have to change Bios options for your motherboard - I'm not going to go there in this thread.


----------



## Tattoedsailor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> What are your temps idle/load @ an OC of around 1150/1500?


I won't have it til Monday. I would imagine that temps are going to be same as the EZ.


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Other than the physical switch the PCB of the Myst looks identical right around the switch area. The myst has the 1 and 2 markings and the holes for a switch. Just doesn't have a switch. I think it may be possible to easily add a switch and possibly have access to another BIOS profile for loading.


Is there any word on whether or not this is the case?


----------



## murzyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> Use the 28 or 32 bios, you will hit 1200 easily.


Can you please send me some info about changing bios? And do it is safe?
Im not pro at this stuff


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> Use the 28 or 32 bios, you will hit 1200 easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please send me some info about changing bios? And do it is safe?
> Im not pro at this stuff
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards/0_100

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1373543%2Fofficial-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club%2F0_100&v=1&libid=1364687995388&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techpowerup.com%2Fvgabios%2F131805%2FPowercolor.HD7870.2048.121106.html&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1373543%2Fofficial-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club%2F200_100&title=%5BOfficial%5D%207870%20Tahiti%20LE%20(XT)%20Owners%20Club&txt=.28%26nbsp%3BBIOS&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13646879965022

If you're afraid of breaking your card, don't do it.


----------



## oats2012

hey guys just an fyi......although I know we are gunning for max performance here.....

I found last night that with BF# on ultra and unlocked running at 1150/1500 ( mine goes higher but I was attempting for lower noise and heat) I found it ran at about 75-76C

BUT when I didn't change the OC but enabled Vsync. the tempts dropped to 69-71C

with vsync off i saw it drop to 40 fps sometimes but with vsync on it held constant at 60 almost with no dips even in heavy combat and looked much smoother. So for benchmarking I guess we just have to accept the heat and noise BUT for smooth performance and saved heat and noise throw on vsync and it drops temps but at same oc and 100% gpu usage


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> hey guys just an fyi......although I know we are gunning for max performance here.....
> 
> I found last night that with BF# on ultra and unlocked running at 1150/1500 ( mine goes higher but I was attempting for lower noise and heat) I found it ran at about 75-76C
> 
> BUT when I didn't change the OC but enabled Vsync. the tempts dropped to 69-71C
> 
> with vsync off i saw it drop to 40 fps sometimes but with vsync on it held constant at 60 almost with no dips even in heavy combat and looked much smoother. So for benchmarking I guess we just have to accept the heat and noise BUT for smooth performance and saved heat and noise throw on vsync and it drops temps but at same oc and 100% gpu usage


Yea especially Bioshock Infinite. My cards never got to 80+ C except for when I play Infinite. I turned on Vsync and they stayed at 78. The VRMs go to 100C no matter what, which is a problem.


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea especially Bioshock Infinite. My cards never got to 80+ C except for when I play Infinite. I turned on Vsync and they stayed at 78. The VRMs go to 100C no matter what, which is a problem.


What are you using to measure the VRM. I can't find anything that detects it...


----------



## hesho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> hesho what are your temps, fan speed, power limit and clocks at?


i ran heaven for about an hour and my temps hit 80 with the fan set to auto (i think it was at about 40ish %). The power limit is set to +20 and my clock is 1088. Food for though, my voltage is set to 980mV... but i always see it use 1.23V. Even when it downclocks to 925 core, it still is using 1.23V.

I'm starting to think it's not actually possible to down volt the thing :/


----------



## KaBAM

EZ with .031 BIOS

I had the 2D - 3D profile working perfectly with AB, even voltage was going up and down. I had some strange problems though... Sometimes I had to manually set it back to 2D mode. Sometimes when the screen would go to sleep, it would not wake unless I locked the machine (Window-L) or hit CTRL-ALT-DEL.

After some thinking about it, I flashed to the .028 BIOS. It works great. No more having to set it back to 2D and it clocks all the way down, I could not clock it as low with the 2D profile.


----------



## replogle

I finally took the leap of faith and flash to 028 tahiti bios it fixed the clock being jumpy but my temps are really high, I was running AB core set to 1050, memory stayed at 1500 and +16 Power, when I run Kombustor the clock stays at 1050







but after running it for 5 minutes my temp hit 88C...







. How did you guys manage to have low temps on your GPU. Thank you guys for the help
I have 2 front 120mm fans, 2 top 120mm fans and rear 120mm lol


----------



## KaBAM

I keep them down with a high fan profile. It's noisy but I play with my headset so I don't care.


----------



## replogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaBAM*
> 
> I keep them down with a high fan profile. It's noisy but I play with my headset so I don't care.


oic but running it at 100% fan speed it sounds like a hair blower I guess is time to get a noise cancelling earphones


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea especially Bioshock Infinite. My cards never got to 80+ C except for when I play Infinite. I turned on Vsync and they stayed at 78. The VRMs go to 100C no matter what, which is a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to measure the VRM. I can't find anything that detects it...
Click to expand...

GPU-Z


----------



## lucky88shp

Finally here's my official ticket into this club!








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uguw3/

EDIT: It's the Powercolor EZ
I am very very happy with this card! I practically traded it for a XFX 6970 and this card @ 1150/1500 is around 65-70% faster!!!


----------



## murzyn

Ehh i think i cant get to stable 1200... I changed bios to 0.28, improve temps on card and still artifacts.


----------



## replogle

here is the screenshot of my GPU-Z
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/03/31/geh.png


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> Ehh i think i cant get to stable 1200... I changed bios to 0.28, improve temps on card and still artifacts.


Have you even adjusted the voltage?


----------



## akromatic

hmm what kind of watercooling solution would you commend for the myst edition card? mine seemed to run extremely hot and i cant seemed to feel any air flowing out of the card so its literally cooking itself


----------



## murzyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> Have you even adjusted the voltage?


I checked power limits 10/15/20 - artifacts
I checked voltage 1.2/1.25/1.3 - artifacts


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm what kind of watercooling solution would you commend for the myst edition card? mine seemed to run extremely hot and i cant seemed to feel any air flowing out of the card so its literally cooking itself


The EK compatibility chart says this gpu-only solution works: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18729/ex-blc-1413/EK_VGA_Supremacy_Universal_High_Performance_VGA_Cooling_Block_-_HWBOT_Edition_EK-VGA_Supremacy_HWBOT_Edition.html?tl=g30c357s922

You will need a passive solution for VRAM and RAM. I have no idea how to solve that challenge however. Maybe this is possible:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1019&products_id=21213
I will likely get this waterblock and let my 180mm penetrator case fans cool the VRAM and RAM.

For reference:


----------



## murzyn

Do gpu-z tells truth about voltage? Becouse on stock it says my gpu have 1V, and when i change voltage to 1.2V it says i got 1.1...
And what can i do to have stable core clock? I reeeealy need to use power limit?
I checking everything i can and :
1) stock voltage + power limit 20 = i can make 1160 stable on core [when i use more i got black screen]
2) force voltage to 1.2 + power limit 0 = core is changing from 925 to OC clock and it works like ****...
3) force voltage to 1.2 + power limit 20 = gpu-z still tell my that my voltage is 1.1 [1.1V x 177A = 190W] and i still can get only 1160 core clock
4) force voltage to 1.25 + power limit 20 = black screen
I really got some ****y item?
My temps are ok, i tested 0.30 and 0.28 BIOS
I'm losing hope...


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> Do gpu-z tells truth about voltage? Becouse on stock it says my gpu have 1V, and when i change voltage to 1.2V it says i got 1.1...
> And what can i do to have stable core clock? I reeeealy need to use power limit?
> I checking everything i can and :
> 1) stock voltage + power limit 20 = i can make 1160 stable on core [when i use more i got black screen]
> 2) force voltage to 1.2 + power limit 0 = core is changing from 925 to OC clock and it works like ****...
> 3) force voltage to 1.2 + power limit 20 = gpu-z still tell my that my voltage is 1.1 [1.1V x 177A = 190W] and i still can get only 1160 core clock
> 4) force voltage to 1.25 + power limit 20 = black screen
> I really got some ****y item?
> My temps are ok, i tested 0.30 and 0.28 BIOS
> I'm losing hope...


Yes GPU-Z tells real voltage. The voltage you're trying to change is target voltage.

Did you ever try disabling powerplay or ULPS?


----------



## murzyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yes GPU-Z tells real voltage. The voltage you're trying to change is target voltage.
> 
> Did you ever try disabling powerplay or ULPS?


ULPS is disabled, what is powerplay?
And if gpu-z tells truth why my voltage is so low? And more important why i got black screens after 1 second at 1.25V when other ppl are running 1.3V for like 6 months?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivek81*
> 
> @ 8800gt
> 
> I was just wondering when you got yours. I also live in Canada and purchased the EZ from NCIX (ordered March 14th, shipped out same day and I received the 18th).
> 
> Mine had come with the 31 bios and, until your post the only 32 bios going around was (possibly) a beta jumping forum to forum. I was just curious.
> 
> I still haven't taken the time to flash it or anything so mine still does have the throttling issue, but my temps look good and the stock stock performance is satisfying my wants so it's not yet high on my to do list.
> 
> On the issue of stock performance, i *finally* got to play Bioshock last night after a long week of work and school.
> Was surprised the game defaulted me to medium settings, but pumped it up to the Ultra preset. Played smoothly at 1920x1200, but because of screen shear I turned on VSynch half way through.
> 
> After 4.5 hours of playing (and dying many many times due to clumsy controller and unfortunate re-spawn positioning) HWmonitor reported my gpu max temp at 72C which was a nice surprise. I did have my stock 600T fans at max throughout however, and look forward to their spectre pro replacements!


I ordered mine on the 22nd and it is the MYST, had I not clarified that beforehand. OC'd to 1250/1550 I get about 65fps on the benchmark all maxed @ 1920x1080 so seems all is in order.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> ULPS is disabled, what is powerplay?
> And if gpu-z tells truth why my voltage is so low? And more important why i got black screens after 1 second at 1.25V when other ppl are running 1.3V for like 6 months?


Power-Play is AMD's throttling service I think which lowers the clocks and voltage to save energy. Disabling it will remove any frequency changes and your OC will stay constant. Keep in mind, this means you will use a TON more energy. And because of powerplay you're voltage isn't what it seems. On "stock" voltage of 1.187 it will still go up to 1.256 if it has to even if you think you are on stock. Just as it will go down to 0.8v if you are idle. I havn't seen anyone running this card at 1.3v for months and frankly I wouldn't advise it. But hey, it's your card...


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> Ehh i think i cant get to stable 1200... I changed bios to 0.28, improve temps on card and still artifacts.


Same here! Anything above 1150 core, and I get artifacts in Heaven DX11...


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Same here! Anything above 1150 core, and I get artifacts in Heaven DX11...


Although you could have gotten an inferior gpu chip from the norm, my guess is you are overheating. Set "fixed fan" to 80% then run the test. If this fixes the artifacts, we can help with a custom manual fan profile that will lower the noise and keep things cool.

Alternatively, you can actively engage powerplay under "unofficial overclocking". This will lower your temps, put less stress on the gpu, and run the card as AMD intended. (I am revising my thinking on this point as I get substantially better fps with powerplay enabled, and the card runs cooler.)

Good luck.


----------



## murzyn

I already gave up...
I checked everything and I cant get stable 1200, powerplay options didnt help
But to be sure i will go to my friend and test my card on his computer.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> I already gave up...
> I checked everything and I cant get stable 1200, powerplay options didnt help
> But to be sure i will go to my friend and test my card on his computer.


What are your temps, what are your clocks you have tried and their reported voltages. If you're card is on stock voltage, it should throttle up to 1.256 if needed. try overclocking from catalyst control center and leaving you're power at +8%.


----------



## markovian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> The EK compatibility chart says this gpu-only solution works: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18729/ex-blc-1413/EK_VGA_Supremacy_Universal_High_Performance_VGA_Cooling_Block_-_HWBOT_Edition_EK-VGA_Supremacy_HWBOT_Edition.html?tl=g30c357s922
> 
> You will need a passive solution for VRAM and RAM. I have no idea how to solve that challenge however. Maybe this is possible:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1019&products_id=21213
> I will likely get this waterblock and let my 180mm penetrator case fans cool the VRAM and RAM.
> 
> For reference:


Won't work for your vrm and u hardly need that much for ram
Some cheap alum will work fine but our vrm will cook without a direct fan on them

Putting a water block is possible takes a lot of moding if u slip dead card lol that's what I did to mine tho


----------



## murzyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> What are your temps, what are your clocks you have tried and their reported voltages. If you're card is on stock voltage, it should throttle up to 1.256 if needed. try overclocking from catalyst control center and leaving you're power at +8%.


On tests i use 100% fan speed, before i was checking card in funmark, now i just run Combat Arms [fps game] and my temps was 60 max.
I was checking stock voltage/1.2v/1.25v/1.3v and power limit : 0/5/10/15/20.
Result? : stable 1160, even on 1170 i got artifacts [temps are okey]
I dont move memory clock so it is on 1500
I dont see anything more to test


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> On tests i use 100% fan speed, before i was checking card in funmark, now i just run Combat Arms [fps game] and my temps was 60 max.
> I was checking stock voltage/1.2v/1.25v/1.3v and power limit : 0/5/10/15/20.
> Result? : stable 1160, even on 1170 i got artifacts [temps are okey]
> I dont move memory clock so it is on 1500
> I dont see anything more to test


Check gpu-z voltage and make sure it is staying aboe 1.21v for target voltage of 1.25 and above 1.23 for target of 1.3. Your card may be reverting to stock voltage over and over again. what bios?


----------



## murzyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Check gpu-z voltage and make sure it is staying aboe 1.21v for target voltage of 1.25 and above 1.23 for target of 1.3. Your card may be reverting to stock voltage over and over again. what bios?


First i got 0.30 bios [same problem], then i used 0.28.
I was checking voltage too and it was okey, i even changed voltage at powerplay to minimum 1240 max 1280 - still artifacts [monitoring on gpu-z]
Like i said i think i cant do anything more, but to be sure i will check this card on my friends computer.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markovian*
> 
> Won't work for your vrm and u hardly need that much for ram
> Some cheap alum will work fine but our vrm will cook without a direct fan on them
> 
> Putting a water block is possible takes a lot of moding if u slip dead card lol that's what I did to mine tho


The waterblock I mentioned has fittings for a Tahiti gpu. It specifically states the Powercolor 7870 Myst can be fitted.

I am looking at heatsinks for the ram and vrms, coupled with this type of fan combo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192026

Since I will open-up a MOBO slot with this mod, then a fan combo, *mabe not* the cheap one above, sits in the opening and blows air directly on the card - a pretty neat solution.


----------



## StampedTees

There is a thread of people doing just exactly what you plan .. Some even modded the original shrouds to fit over the water cooling block and VGA/Mosfet heatsinks...

Nvidia GPU mod club





This is something I will definitely consider trying if there aren't any other affordable solutions in the near future. I have a cheap Closed loop system currently on my cpu that I plan to add to / modify .. .. Maybe get a 2nd of the same closed loop and join them together to double the pump strength.


----------



## spp85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hesho*
> 
> i ran heaven for about an hour and my temps hit 80 with the fan set to auto (i think it was at about 40ish %). The power limit is set to +20 and my clock is 1088. Food for though, my voltage is set to 980mV... but i always see it use 1.23V. Even when it downclocks to 925 core, it still is using 1.23V.
> 
> I'm starting to think it's not actually possible to down volt the thing :/


U had to use force constant voltage option at afterburner and set a voltage for that clock speed. Mine is stable @ 1050 mhz on 1081 mv. The advantages are many like much lower VRM temps from 100C to to just70C max, core temp reduced frm 82C to 72C much lowet power consumption etc.....


----------



## aviphysics

Am I missing something or do you have to enable "Force Constant Voltage" in order for the Core Voltage setting to work?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StampedTees*
> 
> There is a thread of people doing just exactly what you plan .. Some even modded the original shrouds to fit over the water cooling block and VGA/Mosfet heatsinks...
> 
> Nvidia GPU mod club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I will definitely consider trying if there aren't any other affordable solutions in the near future. I have a cheap Closed loop system currently on my cpu that I plan to add to / modify .. .. Maybe get a 2nd of the same closed loop and join them together to double the pump strength.


There's an AMD mod thread for this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/900_100#post_19635345

OCN also has it's own artisan who makes brackets for AIO on GPUs. http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges/0_100

I also plan to do this mod when I get the money.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> Am I missing something or do you have to enable "Force Constant Voltage" in order for the Core Voltage setting to work?


Yea I think you have to force constant voltage to adjust the voltage.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> There's an AMD mod thread for this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/900_100#post_19635345
> OCN also has it's own artisan who makes brackets for AIO on GPUs. http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges/0_100
> I also plan to do this mod when I get the money.
> Yea I think you have to force constant voltage to adjust the voltage.


Nope, you do not. However anything under 1.256v won't matter because you're GPU will boost up to that right from the box. Therefore the correct answer would be that you need to set constant voltage to keep constant voltage...AKA, stop it from fluctuating due to PowerPlay.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> There's an AMD mod thread for this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/900_100#post_19635345
> OCN also has it's own artisan who makes brackets for AIO on GPUs. http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges/0_100
> I also plan to do this mod when I get the money.
> Yea I think you have to force constant voltage to adjust the voltage.


Here is the EK HWBOT illustrated install pdf: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109805220.pdf

They provide a copper adapter (for the 7970) and 0.5mm PVC washers to fit the waterblock to the Tahiti chip. It all looks well put together to me; that's why I am going with this block.


----------



## lucky88shp

Has anyone tried the new Slender: The Arrival game on everything maxed out? That game is pretty badly optimized and runs @ avg 40fps on 1680x1050(my max res) resolution....My cards speeds were 1150/1500. And my GPU hit 80C @ 88% fan speed!!! The GPU usage is almost full most of the time!


----------



## StampedTees

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Here is the EK HWBOT illustrated install pdf: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109805220.pdf
> 
> They provide a copper adapter (for the 7970) and 0.5mm PVC washers to fit the waterblock to the Tahiti chip. It all looks well put together to me; that's why I am going with this block.


I was just looking at this water block in the classifieds, and then on EK's website.. I like the look of the EK stuff... Bought a used spin bay yesterday to start expanding my closed loop.

Also checked out the TripTcc website .. awesome stuff .. Definitely going to be ordering some custom parts from that dude.


----------



## replogle

hi Guys, does anybody know where I can find bios 032 for the powercolor tahiti EZ?
thank you


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> There's an AMD mod thread for this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/900_100#post_19635345
> OCN also has it's own artisan who makes brackets for AIO on GPUs. http://www.overclock.net/t/1237219/tript-cc-620-920-h50-h70-gpu-brackets-fan-grills-custom-case-badges/0_100
> I also plan to do this mod when I get the money.
> Yea I think you have to force constant voltage to adjust the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you do not. However anything under 1.256v won't matter because you're GPU will boost up to that right from the box. Therefore the correct answer would be that you need to set constant voltage to keep constant voltage...AKA, stop it from fluctuating due to PowerPlay.
Click to expand...

Setting the voltage higher than 1.256 didn't seem to have any effect either.


----------



## krazyatom

hello guys,

I am considering myself to grab two of these for crossfire and I have some questions.

1. How's the card noise? I heard that it is loud card.
2. How's the temperature? I do not have very good room temperature, so I would expect to be higher.
3. I will be using CF set up for my 5760 x 1080p eyefinity. Will these CF be enough? I know it won't max every single games, but overall?
4. I been researching and I heard older mobo like mine will not able to use these cards. I heard you need to have UEFI board with 2012 bios to run these cards. Is this true? I have old i7 920D0 with Asus Rampage Extreme III 1366 Socket mobo and my latest bio support is 2011 Oct.
Does anyone have i7 920 or 1366 socket board with these cards?


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> I am considering myself to grab two of these for crossfire and I have some questions.
> 
> 1. How's the card noise? I heard that it is loud card.
> 2. How's the temperature? I do not have very good room temperature, so I would expect to be higher.
> 3. I will be using CF set up for my 5760 x 1080p eyefinity. Will these CF be enough? I know it won't max every single games, but overall?
> 4. I been researching and I heard older mobo like mine will not able to use these cards. I heard you need to have UEFI board with 2012 bios to run these cards. Is this true? I have old i7 920D0 with Asus Rampage Extreme III 1366 Socket mobo and my latest bio support is 2011 Oct.
> Does anyone have i7 920 or 1366 socket board with these cards?


for eyefinity 5760 x 1080 its worth spending the extra money and getting the HD 7950. go for sapphire hd 7950 boost. wait for this card to restock and grab it. at usd 290 (270 after rebate) its an amazing deal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202006


----------



## MikeMike86

1. How's the card noise? I heard that it is loud card.

-About the equivalence of a 130cfm or larger 120mm case fan when on 100%

2. How's the temperature? I do not have very good room temperature, so I would expect to be higher.

-My room heats up quick as it's pretty small and the highest I've gotten is around 77c top card and 70c bottom card. (my case is setup for water cooling and I have the cpu dumping heat into the case which doesn't help.)


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> 1. How's the card noise? I heard that it is loud card.
> 
> -About the equivalence of a 130cfm or larger 120mm case fan when on 100%
> 
> 2. How's the temperature? I do not have very good room temperature, so I would expect to be higher.
> 
> -My room heats up quick as it's pretty small and the highest I've gotten is around 77c top card and 70c bottom card. (my case is setup for water cooling and I have the cpu dumping heat into the case which doesn't help.)


I had loud card before and that doesn't seem so bad. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> for eyefinity 5760 x 1080 its worth spending the extra money and getting the HD 7950. go for sapphire hd 7950 boost. wait for this card to restock and grab it. at usd 290 (270 after rebate) its an amazing deal.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202006


7950 is better but $209 shipped was amazing price for 7870 myst recently.

Does anybody have older motherboard with 7870 Tahiti LE?

I googled and found users with problem with older mobo and here are some reviews from newegg.

Pros: Looks nice

Cons: DOA, got a refund and got the same card from another manufacturer like I should have in the first place.

Manufacturer Response:
Our 7870 Myst Edition card is a UEFI BIOS card. It is likely that the motherboard that you installed it in does not recognize the card's UEFI system and causes your computer to not POST. In order to resolve this, you will need to update your motherboard's BIOS.

If however you have already updated your motherboard's BIOS, please feel free to contact us at 626-330-4700 or by email at [email protected] for additional support.

Thanks,

PowerColor Support

Pros: None

Cons: DOA, I read the reviews and saw some other people that have an identical problem, that the PC wont POST when the PCI-E power connection is plugged in. And in my case, it is NOT the power supply. I tried it in 2 different systems and 2 separate power supplies. It seems like buying this card is a hit or miss. I submitted an RMA, and noticed now that they are out of stock. So it looks like IM going to have to wait a long time to get a replacement. And also, they want me to pay to ship it to California, when they shipped it to me from 30 miles away in NJ where I live. I hope that newegg will make this right. I will be calling their customer service ASAP

Manufacturer Response:
This card is a UEFI BIOS card and as such, some motherboards have been known to not support the video card. Due to this compatibility issue, it is likely that the card works just fine. In order to test this out, we suggest you update your motherboard's BIOS to the latest available version.

If you have any additional questions, please feel free to contact us at 626-330-4700 or by email at [email protected]

Thank you,

PowerColor Support


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I had loud card before and that doesn't seem so bad. Thanks
> 7950 is better but $209 shipped was amazing price for 7870 myst recently.
> 
> Does anybody have older motherboard with 7870 Tahiti LE?
> 
> I googled and found users with problem with older mobo and here are some reviews from newegg.
> 
> Pros: Looks nice
> 
> Cons: DOA, got a refund and got the same card from another manufacturer like I should have in the first place.
> 
> Manufacturer Response:
> Our 7870 Myst Edition card is a UEFI BIOS card. It is likely that the motherboard that you installed it in does not recognize the card's UEFI system and causes your computer to not POST. In order to resolve this, you will need to update your motherboard's BIOS.
> 
> If however you have already updated your motherboard's BIOS, please feel free to contact us at 626-330-4700 or by email at [email protected] for additional support.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PowerColor Support
> 
> Pros: None
> 
> Cons: DOA, I read the reviews and saw some other people that have an identical problem, that the PC wont POST when the PCI-E power connection is plugged in. And in my case, it is NOT the power supply. I tried it in 2 different systems and 2 separate power supplies. It seems like buying this card is a hit or miss. I submitted an RMA, and noticed now that they are out of stock. So it looks like IM going to have to wait a long time to get a replacement. And also, they want me to pay to ship it to California, when they shipped it to me from 30 miles away in NJ where I live. I hope that newegg will make this right. I will be calling their customer service ASAP
> 
> Manufacturer Response:
> This card is a UEFI BIOS card and as such, some motherboards have been known to not support the video card. Due to this compatibility issue, it is likely that the card works just fine. In order to test this out, we suggest you update your motherboard's BIOS to the latest available version.
> 
> If you have any additional questions, please feel free to contact us at 626-330-4700 or by email at [email protected]
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> PowerColor Support


I have a fairly old mobo bought in 2007...it's the ASROCK 780GXE/128M, and my Powercolor EZ runs rock solid on it! I can easily overclock to 1150/1500 with just using voltage boost. I am pretty sure I can go higher with stable higher voltage, haven't touched the momory.
IMO, ASROCK has to be making some of the best motherboards ever! I have changed so many components on this mobo, everything from CPU's, GPU's, memory and soundcards, and am in my 7th year of usage! Not to mention the countless hours of gaming and also using it as my primary PC for everything else. This mobo is just amazing!


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I had this happen with a 7850. What fixed it was to always run 2D at default clocks (see my post above). Set a profile in afterburner for 2D.


Thank you man! You helped me fix the problem! I set the 2D/3D profiles and the problem has not occured again!


----------



## markovian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> The waterblock I mentioned has fittings for a Tahiti gpu. It specifically states the Powercolor 7870 Myst can be fitted.
> 
> I am looking at heatsinks for the ram and vrms, coupled with this type of fan combo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192026
> 
> Since I will open-up a MOBO slot with this mod, then a fan combo, *mabe not* the cheap one above, sits in the opening and blows air directly on the card - a pretty neat solution.


Yea I didn't mean the block won't work

When I first put muy maze 5 on mine my vrm temps shot to 110c in 30s of kombustor

I had to put a 90cf to really get the temps down on it

If I ever get another xt ... Up in the air well see what the rest repair cost is I'll post how to put a block on the vrm the right way


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I have a fairly old mobo bought in 2007...it's the ASROCK 780GXE/128M, and my Powercolor EZ runs rock solid on it! I can easily overclock to 1150/1500 with just using voltage boost. I am pretty sure I can go higher with stable higher voltage, haven't touched the momory.
> IMO, ASROCK has to be making some of the best motherboards ever! I have changed so many components on this mobo, everything from CPU's, GPU's, memory and soundcards, and am in my 7th year of usage! Not to mention the countless hours of gaming and also using it as my primary PC for everything else. This mobo is just amazing!


Glad to hear that your mobo is working fine. I guess it will support most of mobo, but some mobos are not compatible.
I guess I have to find out tonight.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Glad to hear that your mobo is working fine. I guess it will support most of mobo, but some mobos are not compatible.
> I guess I have to find out tonight.


I think you just have to make sure you have the latest update for your motherboard from what it sounded like, so older OEM boards (which are probably what most people had that were complaining on newegg) are sol.
I don't think they have to be UEFI themselves, just need to be capable of supporting it.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I think you just have to make sure you have the latest update for your motherboard from what it sounded like, so older OEM boards (which are probably what most people had that were complaining on newegg) are sol.
> I don't think they have to be UEFI themselves, just need to be capable of supporting it.


Latest asus rampage III extreme is 2011 Oct








No new updates after that. Anyway, can I crossfire with 850 watts PSU?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I think you just have to make sure you have the latest update for your motherboard from what it sounded like, so older OEM boards (which are probably what most people had that were complaining on newegg) are sol.
> I don't think they have to be UEFI themselves, just need to be capable of supporting it.


I don't recall seeing any UEFI warning message in the description of my Myst card when I ordered it from Newegg. Some type of warning should be posted. Seems like an odd requirement that many people may not think about.


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Latest asus rampage III extreme is 2011 Oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new updates after that. Anyway, can I crossfire with 850 watts PSU?


Yes. running crossfired Mysts on a seasonic x750 with a 4.8 ghz 2600k


----------



## 8800GT

I'm pretty sure it's only for UEFI motherboards that have the problem. Using a non-EFI bios on a uefi board with a uefi bios on the video card simply doesn't work. Also on supported boards, make sure you manually set it to PCIe gen 2 or revision 2 instead of auto select if you do not have ivy bridge. This is a big deal as well because it will always default to the card's gen not your supported.


----------



## MikeMike86

Forgot to add these for the club..




I'm diggin' these cards for the price but I'm about ready to start bios flashin' and I've only had them since Thursday, I just realized they're down clocking to 925 when I push them to near 100% no matter the temp.
Some games they also like to drop gpu usage randomly when you push them, at least that's what I was noticing in Spec Ops: The Line the other day which I think is what causes it to shutter every now and again in the game.

They're the .028 bios if you wondered.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Forgot to add these for the club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm diggin' these cards for the price but I'm about ready to start bios flashin' and I've only had them since Thursday, I just realized they're down clocking to 925 when I push them to near 100% no matter the temp.
> Some games they also like to drop gpu usage randomly when you push them, at least that's what I was noticing in Spec Ops: The Line the other day which I think is what causes it to shutter every now and again in the game.
> 
> They're the .028 bios if you wondered.


How are the crossfire temps? Are you keeping your case open all the time?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Forgot to add these for the club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm diggin' these cards for the price but I'm about ready to start bios flashin' and I've only had them since Thursday, I just realized they're down clocking to 925 when I push them to near 100% no matter the temp.
> Some games they also like to drop gpu usage randomly when you push them, at least that's what I was noticing in Spec Ops: The Line the other day which I think is what causes it to shutter every now and again in the game.
> 
> They're the .028 bios if you wondered.


I read most of pages in this thread and I do see some ppl having stability issue with these cards.
You're not the only person who's having problem with down clocking and throttling. I will find out tonight or tomorrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> Yes. running crossfired Mysts on a seasonic x750 with a 4.8 ghz 2600k


Cool. I should be receiving them soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's only for UEFI motherboards that have the problem. Using a non-EFI bios on a uefi board with a uefi bios on the video card simply doesn't work. Also on supported boards, make sure you manually set it to PCIe gen 2 or revision 2 instead of auto select if you do not have ivy bridge. This is a big deal as well because it will always default to the card's gen not your supported.


So problems are from uefi bio boards? I guess I won't be affected then.


----------



## lucky88shp

@eBombzor

Add my name into the list of owners please:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uguw3/

It's the Powercolor EZ!


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> Yes. running crossfired Mysts on a seasonic x750 with a 4.8 ghz 2600k


What kinda heaven 4.0 scores do you get on everything maxed, 1080p full screen with tessilation at Normal?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> What kinda heaven 4.0 scores do you get on everything maxed, 1080p full screen with tessilation at Normal?


He is probably cracking 2100


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> He is probably cracking 2100


I just got 1840 yesterday at 1210/1620, so 2100 with crossfire is a reasonable target.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I just got 1840 yesterday at 1210/1620, so 2100 with crossfire is a reasonable target.


Do you mean 890? I get about 900 with 1200/1550 @ extreme 1080p


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I just got 1840 yesterday at 1210/1620, so 2100 with crossfire is a reasonable target.


What kinda score do you get on Extreme preset, windowed mode, on Heaven 4.0?

I get 964 on 1150/1500, 1600x900(windowed), Extreme


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> What kinda score do you get on Extreme preset, windowed mode, on Heaven 4.0?
> 
> I get 964 on 1150/1500, 1600x900(windowed), Extreme


Just ran it. I get 1105 @ 1210/1620 for 1600x900 Extreme.


----------



## jimbo02816

Here's a real-world FRAPS Bench Viewer image of Black Ops 2, all settings maxed, 30000 frames (entire game) online. This is on my 2 PowerColor 7870 LE crossfire @1212/1500..Very happy onlya few microstutters.

i5 2500k @ 4.2Ghz, Asus Sabertooth Z77
2 X PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 LE (Tahiti) @ 1212/1500 in crossfire
2x4Gb Corsair Dominator GT @ 2133mhz
Crucial C300 128GB SSD, Antec HCP-750 PSU


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Just ran it. I get 1105 @ 1210/1620 for 1600x900 Extreme.


WOW! That's pretty high! What is your CPU and RAM?

EDIT: Your resolution is lower. Mine is 1600x900(windowed) on Extreme preset


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> How are the crossfire temps? Are you keeping your case open all the time?


My crossfire temps are quite reasonable. GPU 1 is always hotter than GPU2 due to it's location. Just played Black Ops 2 for an hour, GPU1 max 62. GPU2 max 56C...that OC to 1212/1500, 20%PL
These chips are said to be able to run at 80C all day but I don't like them going abouve 75. Dirt 3 pushes it up there, with loud fan at 100%. Don't care, I turn sound up really loud.


----------



## krazyatom

crossfire these two and it equals to single gtx titan? Oh man I can't wait


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> WOW! That's pretty high! What is your CPU and RAM?


Not a special setup at all - actually kinda dated. M3A79-T Deluxe Asus MOBO, Phenom II X4 975 with a 4.1 oc; and ram is GSKILL DDR2 800. The ram is oc'd a little but only to give me a stable 4.1 cpu.

I have always thought there was a good marriage between an AMD cpu, MOBO, and ATI card - but my bias may be showing. I must be biased because by 8800 GTS 512MB ran solid until DX 11. A really great card.


----------



## Peanuts4

Anyone in here switch to or from a 660 or 660ti with this card? Curious about impressions from someone who's owned both.


----------



## lucky88shp

Oh damn! Just noticed something really bad! My card makes a very distinct hissing/buzzing sound as soon as I fire up any 3d benchmark/game! It has nothing to do with fan speed as I tested manual fixed fan speeds all the way to full speed! There was someone with the same problem earlier, am I right? I think I will have to RMA it!


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Oh damn! Just noticed something really bad! My card makes a very distinct hissing/buzzing sound as soon as I fire up any 3d benchmark/game! It has nothing to do with fan speed as I tested manual fixed fan speeds all the way to full speed! There was someone with the same problem earlier, am I right? I think I will have to RMA it!


I think ppl are calling that coil whining. I had that experience with one of my old GPU too.


----------



## markallen1988

GPU-Z - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m92mh/

Count me in! Powercolor EZ version


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I think ppl are calling that coil whining. I had that experience with one of my old GPU too.


Yup that's it! Should I RMA it?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Anyone in here switch to or from a 660 or 660ti with this card? Curious about impressions from someone who's owned both.


My friend has the 660 ti. I think that overclocked they both perform pretty similarly. Funny because I'm usually the nVidia guy and he loves AMD. Stock the 660 ti definitely edges the 7870 le but you'd be a fool to leave it at stock. Either of them. The 660ti has less micro-stutter but larger frame drops if that makes sense and their drivers are decent. Not as good as people will make it seem. The 660ti has some z-fighting issues as well and I've noticed this on even the 7870 LE. Basically, pick which ever one is cheaper.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> How are the crossfire temps? Are you keeping your case open all the time?


Temps stay below 80c, fixed the clock throttling (still get the usage % throttle) by following info in the first post but I still can't mimic this high score I received here and it's driving me insane.

Do the different bios's change the way the second card throttles usage?
Seems to run 100% for a bit then fluctuates around 60c or so.

I swapped the cards around to see if it still does it and yes it does unfortunately, so either thinking it's the bios or the drivers causing it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Yup that's it! Should I RMA it?


Most manufacturers consider coil whine a normal thing and won't RMA for only that reason, but how can you hear it over the fan noise? Lol


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> Most manufacturers consider coil whine a normal thing and won't RMA for only that reason, but how can you hear it over the fan noise? Lol


So you say I should be fine with it? Wouldn't it be damaging somehow for the card in the long run?
I mean its fairly noticeable if I put my ear to it! And very noticeable if I open the side window and try to hear it!

EDIT: Searching on the topic a bit made me realize I am gonna stick with my card! Don't have time for this and also I need my rebate! The card works fine, the whine is not that bad, and I wear headphones!


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> So you say I should be fine with it? Wouldn't it be damaging somehow for the card in the long run?
> I mean its fairly noticeable if I put my ear to it! And very noticeable if I open the side window and try to hear it!
> 
> EDIT: Searching on the topic a bit made me realize I am gonna stick with my card! Don't have time for this and also I need my rebate! The card works fine, the whine is not that bad, and I wear headphones!


It was a huge issue with the gtx480s people were going as far as coating their cards coils with fingernail polish. If you just got it you might be able to rma it with who you bought it from, but I wouldn't RMA with the manufacturer. If it's solid and it overclocks well, like you said you have headphones haha.

I finally got my voltages to stay solid, I tried disabling ulps and disabling powerplay but never both at the same time.


Same settings as in the first post but with ulps disabled and powerplay disabled. Seems more solid but nothing special, the small gains and still not hitting that score on 3dmark11 I got earlier. Musta been a fluke.


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I think you just have to make sure you have the latest update for your motherboard from what it sounded like, so older OEM boards (which are probably what most people had that were complaining on newegg) are sol.
> I don't think they have to be UEFI themselves, just need to be capable of supporting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Latest asus rampage III extreme is 2011 Oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new updates after that. Anyway, can I crossfire with 850 watts PSU?
Click to expand...

I got an Asus P5Q-e. The last update for it was around 2009. 7870 MYST works fine on my system.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> It was a huge issue with the gtx480s people were going as far as coating their cards coils with fingernail polish. If you just got it you might be able to rma it with who you bought it from, but I wouldn't RMA with the manufacturer. If it's solid and it overclocks well, like you said you have headphones haha.
> 
> I finally got my voltages to stay solid, I tried disabling ulps and disabling powerplay but never both at the same time.
> 
> 
> Same settings as in the first post but with ulps disabled and powerplay disabled. Seems more solid but nothing special, the small gains and still not hitting that score on 3dmark11 I got earlier. Musta been a fluke.


I did a five run comparison in Heaven with/without powerplay. In every case, fps and total score were more significant; 20 ftps in one case. Minimum fps was also a lot better too. Powerplay activated WON everytime.

Try an experiment with 3dmark11 and compare the difference. After several runs, I would love to see your findings. My current theory is that AMD tuned these chips to be performance optimized with Powerplay enabled. But this is only a theory at this point.


----------



## KaBAM

I had the opposite experience. With powerplay off, I got higher scores and more FPS. 3D Mark was about 8800 with powerplay and about 9300 with powerplay off.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Anyone in here switch to or from a 660 or 660ti with this card? Curious about impressions from someone who's owned both.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has the 660 ti. I think that overclocked they both perform pretty similarly. Funny because I'm usually the nVidia guy and he loves AMD. Stock the 660 ti definitely edges the 7870 le but you'd be a fool to leave it at stock. Either of them. The 660ti has less micro-stutter but larger frame drops if that makes sense and their drivers are decent. Not as good as people will make it seem. The 660ti has some z-fighting issues as well and I've noticed this on even the 7870 LE. Basically, pick which ever one is cheaper.
Click to expand...

A 660 Ti is never cheaper than $270 w/out rebates. That's why this card is such a great deal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> Most manufacturers consider coil whine a normal thing and won't RMA for only that reason, but how can you hear it over the fan noise? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> So you say I should be fine with it? Wouldn't it be damaging somehow for the card in the long run?
> I mean its fairly noticeable if I put my ear to it! And very noticeable if I open the side window and try to hear it!
> 
> EDIT: Searching on the topic a bit made me realize I am gonna stick with my card! Don't have time for this and also I need my rebate! The card works fine, the whine is not that bad, and I wear headphones!
Click to expand...

I heard coil whine dies out with time. It won't damage your card b/c pretty much everyone has it.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> A 660 Ti is never cheaper than $270 w/out rebates. That's why this card is such a great deal.
> I heard coil whine dies out with time. It won't damage your card b/c pretty much everyone has it.


HD7870 LE card is a better performing card and for the money its a much better value.

The only real PRO about the 660ti is that it comes in smaller PCB sizes which may come in handy in a small case. The HD7870 LE card is huge. Between 11-12" long with the heat sink on it.


----------



## Tattoedsailor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I did a five run comparison in Heaven with/without powerplay. In every case, fps and total score were more significant; 20 ftps in one case. Minimum fps was also a lot better too. Powerplay activated WON everytime.
> 
> Try an experiment with 3dmark11 and compare the difference. After several runs, I would love to see your findings. My current theory is that AMD tuned these chips to be performance optimized with Powerplay enabled. But this is only a theory at this point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaBAM*
> 
> I had the opposite experience. With powerplay off, I got higher scores and more FPS. 3D Mark was about 8800 with powerplay and about 9300 with powerplay off.


Same.. I also played FC3 with powerplay off it cut FPS in half.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Forgot to add these for the club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm diggin' these cards for the price but I'm about ready to start bios flashin' and I've only had them since Thursday, I just realized they're down clocking to 925 when I push them to near 100% no matter the temp.
> Some games they also like to drop gpu usage randomly when you push them, at least that's what I was noticing in Spec Ops: The Line the other day which I think is what causes it to shutter every now and again in the game.
> 
> They're the .028 bios if you wondered.


I got my powercolor MYST CF today and I too having same issue. It downclocks to 925mhz very often.
I tested with default settings first. After that, I OC'ed to 1100mhz and didn't downclock to 925mhz.
Btw, how do you check which bios you have?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Forgot to add these for the club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm diggin' these cards for the price but I'm about ready to start bios flashin' and I've only had them since Thursday, I just realized they're down clocking to 925 when I push them to near 100% no matter the temp.
> Some games they also like to drop gpu usage randomly when you push them, at least that's what I was noticing in Spec Ops: The Line the other day which I think is what causes it to shutter every now and again in the game.
> 
> They're the .028 bios if you wondered.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my powercolor MYST CF today and I too having same issue. It downclocks to 925mhz very often.
> I tested with default settings first.
> Btw, how do you check which bios you have?
Click to expand...

GPU-Z and try flashing your BIOS to .28

Both are linked in the first post


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> GPU-Z and try flashing your BIOS to .28
> 
> Both are linked in the first post


I just OC'ed to 1100mhz and it would not downclock in heaven benchmark.
I will try with my current bio first and try different bios later on. Thanks!

EDIT: Looks like i have .28 bios already.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> @MrMaxout
> 
> If you are reading this, please enlighten me/us how the heck did you reach those core/memory speeds?! I literally had to do a double take! 1425/2000!!? WOW, frickin' unreal! Can you post your 3dMark11 scores, idle/load temps please? You must have gotten the best/golden piece of the Tahiti board!


I doubt those clocks are stable at all. It's not hard to upload GPU-Z clocks without testing them for stability. I don't see any posts by MrMaxout in this thread at all. That score probably shouldn't even be listed unless it is benchmark stable.


----------



## krazyatom

I am not getting constant GPU usage








GPU usage looks so choppy. I had many SLI/CF set up in the past and this is first time it looks like this.
Benchmark scores seems to be fine though.


----------



## krazyatom

update:

I set changed my power control settings to 8% and it did gave me little improvement, but still bit disappointed








Even my 6970CF set up are much more constant and stable








I just can't get stable GPU usage.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> update:
> 
> I set changed my power control settings to 8% and it did gave me little improvement, but still bit disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my 6970CF set up are much more constant and stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't get stable GPU usage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Following this made eveything more stable:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> This reference comes from a thread on recommended settings for Afterburner: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335


If you want to force the second gpu to run 100% in games you have to select the without powerplay option and disable ulps in the afterburner settings.
But like I said I got about a max of 2fps out of it on Heaven maxed out 1080p so don't think it really matters, I also have the .028 bios, I think almost all the 7870 Myst.'s that were ordered recently have this bios.

I'll post comparisons of my results of with and without ulps/powerplay... Later when my kids napping haha.


Spoiler: Pictures of %usage before and after!



Normal setting


Ulps and powerplay disabled


These are the settings I was talking about (in the red box)




There's an afterburner Beta 8 if you go to settings and check for beta updates as well, haven't tried it yet myself.


----------



## Tattoedsailor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> WOW! That's pretty high! What is your CPU and RAM?
> 
> EDIT: Your resolution is lower. Mine is 1600x900(windowed) on Extreme preset


Thats about right. I got a score 1014 1600x900 @ 1200/1500 full tess


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Following this made eveything more stable:
> If you want to force the second gpu to run 100% in games you have to select the without powerplay option and disable ulps in the afterburner settings.
> But like I said I got about a max of 2fps out of it on Heaven maxed out 1080p so don't think it really matters, I also have the .028 bios, I think almost all the 7870 Myst.'s that were ordered recently have this bios.
> 
> I'll post comparisons of my results of with and without ulps/powerplay... Later when my kids napping haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures of %usage before and after!
> 
> 
> 
> Normal setting
> 
> 
> Ulps and powerplay disabled
> 
> 
> These are the settings I was talking about (in the red box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an afterburner Beta 8 if you go to settings and check for beta updates as well, haven't tried it yet myself.


After reading your post, I just had to do another Powerplay comparison in Heaven. Without Powerplay, Score was 1502 and 52 fps @1210/1620. With Powerplay enabled, Score was 1820 and 72 fps. GPUZ shows choppy clock like yours with Powerplay enabled, but the results are amazing. (These scores are NOT with Extreme setting but are my own internal standards - not for benchmarking with other members.)

*For those of you who don't know, the most recent TechpowerUp version of GPUZ shows VRM 1 and 2 sensors. I am at 52 ambient and 73 full load @ 1210/1620.*


----------



## josephimports

3770k 4.8GHZ
stock 1600mhz samsung 8gb
PowerColor Myst Crossfire
1220/1500 20% Power

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/473414

This score is with the above mentioned mods using MSI Afterburner *Beta*. Disabled ULPS and without PowerPlay. Also i set than fan to 100% to test temps and sound. Together they were quite loud. Max temps of 60c at 19c ambient.
Before was http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/463405 although clocks were down a bit GPU 1200/CPU 4500.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/67qmb/


----------



## tp4tissue

Hey guys.. I just bought a powercolor myst off the slickdeals for my mother's computer downstairs.

Couple of questions

1. Which Driver + Bios combination are you guys using for overclocking.. 0.28 or 0.30 or the hard to find 0.32 with... catalyst 13.x ?

2. Does disabling the powerplay via msi-afterburner mean it will "NEVER" downclock to idle power state ?? So I'd have to manually adjust when I'm just watching the videos?









3. I've heard the myst is voltage locked... is this true? IF NOT, what's the max voltage on these chips for 2 years operation. that's all I need 2 years.


----------



## krazyatom

@mikemike86

Thanks, I'll try that when I get back home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> After reading your post, I just had to do another Powerplay comparison in Heaven. Without Powerplay, Score was 1502 and 52 fps @1210/1620. With Powerplay enabled, Score was 1820 and 72 fps. GPUZ shows choppy clock like yours with Powerplay enabled, but the results are amazing. (These scores are NOT with Extreme setting but are my own internal standards - not for benchmarking with other members.)
> 
> *For those of you who don't know, the most recent TechpowerUp version of GPUZ shows VRM 1 and 2 sensors. I am at 52 ambient and 73 full load @ 1210/1620.*


If I look at my GPU-Z using crossfire, I see VRM1/2 senor from only one of my card.
So strange that choppy GPU usage still gives you good benchmark scores. It's very irritating


----------



## tp4tissue

it may be that there's MORE than 1 thing that can "downclock" itself

So, say you lock section 1.. but section 2 which may be required "under certain circumstances" would downclock, because section 1 is pushing the card to hard...

So, now say you "unlock" section 1, then a "specific" bench which requires section 2 more than 1, would benefit, because section 2 would now be clocked higher, because section 1 which isn't required as much will be Lower, freeing up "something" for section 2..

Yea, i'm just making stuff up here... but that would explain it.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @mikemike86
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that when I get back home.
> If I look at my GPU-Z using crossfire, I see VRM1/2 senor from only one of my card.
> So strange that choppy GPU usage still gives you good benchmark scores. It's very irritating


I read recently, can't remember where, that Powerplay is regulating VRM current to keep the pcb cooler and manage heat/load on the gpu. Many posters have said it is just keeping the electric bill down, but I now believe it is optimizing card performance.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Hey guys.. I just bought a powercolor myst off the slickdeals for my mother's computer downstairs.
> 
> Couple of questions
> 
> 1. Which Driver + Bios combination are you guys using for overclocking.. 0.28 or 0.30 or the hard to find 0.32 with... catalyst 13.x ?
> 
> 2. Does disabling the powerplay via msi-afterburner mean it will "NEVER" downclock to idle power state ?? So I'd have to manually adjust when I'm just watching the videos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I've heard the myst is voltage locked... is this true? IF NOT, what's the max voltage on these chips for 2 years operation. that's all I need 2 years.


I'd like to know this as well.

I have been reading these threads and this card seems to be very unstable.

This card may be made on defective Tahiti GPUS that were in trash bin because they were unfit for HD79XX cards.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I'd like to know this as well.
> 
> I have been reading these threads and this card seems to be very unstable.
> 
> This card may be made on defective Tahiti GPUS that were in trash bin because they were unfit for HD79XX cards.


My Myst came with the 28 bios. A poster here suggested the 30 bios which I then researched. This bios is found in TechpowerUp and is for the Sapphire 7870 XT. I downloaded and flashed it to my Myst card.

I found that I could overclock higher, moving from 1150 to 1210. I also subjectively thought my performance was more stable.

The issue of instability comes from the view that AMD's Powerplay actively manages GPU clock and voltage. Hence, you see fluctuations in sensors, like GPUZ, when benchmarking or playing games. This was very alarming at first to me. However, after playing Crysis 3 for hours and benchmarking with Heaven, my observation is that Powerplay actually gives you better more stable fps. I do think the verdict is still out on this conclusion but the card is being managed in the way AMD intended - if you do not like this approach, you can turnoff Powerplay in Afterburner but could suffer lower fps and stability.

The fan noise is manageable via AB custom fan profiles. I do think the Sapphire two-fan approach is superior to Myst. Regardless, I just ordered watercooling equipment to eliminate this problem. When I am installed I will share the details, photos, and performance with members.

*EDIT:* As a part of research on watercooling this card, it appears that it *may* have fewer VRMs. This may be one reason in runs hotter plus the fact it is lower binned. I do NOT think it was ever retrieved from the trash bin, just not worthy of the same number of shaders as the 7950.

Compared to my 7850, the Crysis 3 sets, on the same settings, just look more authentic and frightening. FPS is better of course but there is a realism that is hard to put in words. This card really, really rocks!


----------



## krazyatom

@Bluesman

Mine came with .28 bios too. Should I also flash to .30?
I was also OC'ed to 1150mhz using stock and it would crash 1200mhz.
Can you screenshot your MSI Ab set up please and GPU-Z bios.
If I have to choose between stability and performance, I would go with stability. If these CF set up don't work out, I may have to send it back.

EDIT: I might keep one card if CF doesn't work well.


----------



## kpo6969

Is there an aftermarket air cooler that is compatible with Tahiti LE since it's a hybrid (sort of)? The board is 7950 (I think).


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @Bluesman
> 
> Mine came with .28 bios too. Should I also flash to .30?
> I was also OC'ed to 1150mhz using stock and it would crash 1200mhz.
> Can you screenshot your MSI Ab set up please and GPU-Z bios.
> If I have to choose between stability and performance, I would go with stability. If these CF set up don't work out, I may have to send it back.
> 
> EDIT: I might keep one card if CF doesn't work well.


Here you go:


Afterburner Settings:


And as a Bonus, my fan profile:


----------



## tp4tissue

cool beans... thanks for the screen shots

So, the Voltage issue.. so it's locked correct?


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @mikemike86
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that when I get back home.
> If I look at my GPU-Z using crossfire, I see VRM1/2 senor from only one of my card.
> So strange that choppy GPU usage still gives you good benchmark scores. It's very irritating


I think most of the people with high clocks on air only run a single card, and I know I can run 1200 until that top card hits 75-80c. Might need water cooling for crossfire without having much voltage control.

The hotter electronics get, the more power they use. That's why people on water always overclock better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> cool beans... thanks for the screen shots
> 
> So, the Voltage issue.. so it's locked correct?


For the most part it is, if I force constant voltage I can change it from around 1.081v to 1.222v or so.

Without forcing, as the cards get hotter the voltage seems to go up by itself. At full load it starts at 1.182v and I've seen it get as high as 1.256v.


----------



## tp4tissue

LOL well obviously you wouldn't go water on 2 7870s because that would completely kill the performance per dollar..


----------



## tp4tissue

unless you "already" have everything except the blocks.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> LOL well obviously you wouldn't go water on 2 7870s because that would completely kill the performance per dollar..


2 of these $56.95 plus shipping maybe $120?
Start cost of cards is $420 sell the games ($30 a piece) so take away $120.
So the cost of cards it about $300+ universal blocks which will put you back up to $420 lol.

Now if you don't have a cooling loop that's where it gets expensive, but once you invest it's cheap to update, not to mention that the blocks you're buying for the 7870s are universal so the only thing you may need later for a newer card is an adapter plate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> unless you "already" have everything except the blocks.


You updated as I posted







.. Yes I'm that slow.

Also if you want to do it on the cheap do the Antec 620s mod, the bracket is about $8 each and have fan mounts. Used to call it Dwood's mod but it's TripT CC now. linky


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Also if you want to do it on the cheap do the Antec 620s mod, the bracket is about $8 each and have fan mounts. Used to call it Dwood's mod but it's TripT CC now. linky


I like this setup for air cooling, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192026 the RAM and VRMs. You can add up to 120mm fans or use the ones provided. I will use the 80 mm provided unless they don't provide enough cooling. I suspect that with my waterblock,http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36951 , the PCB will be sufficiently cool to support a low fan speed. One reason I am going highend on the waterblock is that the Tahiti is a real firebeast spawed in the depths of hell.


----------



## StampedTees

Tiger Direct has the Sapphire 7870 XT back in stock, canceled with superbiiz and ordered from TD. Will be here Thursday, I'll let ya know how it goes !

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7670961


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I like this setup for air cooling, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192026 the RAM and VRMs. You can add up to 120mm fans or use the ones provided. I will use the 80 mm provided unless they don't provide enough cooling. I suspect that with my waterblock,http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36951 , the PCB will be sufficiently cool to support a low fan speed. One reason I am going highend on the waterblock is that the Tahiti is a real firebeast spawed in the depths of hell.


That GPU block is extremely expensive for just one time use.

I would go with a Swiftech MCW82 that has many adapters, you could probably get more life out of it.

I have a MCW80 that I was thinking about putting on the Myst but I'm undecided if the Myst card has stability problems.

This block looks like a great choice if it would fit the Myst.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_582&products_id=24645


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I just got 1840 yesterday at 1210/1620, so 2100 with crossfire is a reasonable target.


I don't understand, I'm not able to break 1680 with crossfire, and I'm only getting 850ish on a single card at 1180/1500(I just wanted to keep memory down I can get mem to around 1600)
My temps don't pass 65C So what is going on with my cards then?

What settings are you using to get 1840 ??

Hmm wait, are you guys using Heaven 4.0??


----------



## aviphysics

It seems like my max OC is around 1150 (haven't messed with the memory). At 1170 I start getting artifacts. Forcing constant voltage and increasing the voltage doesn't seem to help. I tried running the fan at 100%, this kept the card at least below 70C (don't remember the exact number), but that didn't seem to make a difference either.

Is there anything else I should be doing or is that just the limit of my card? I am fine with it if it is, because it is only a few % below what other people seem to be doing, but I would hate to leave performance on the table just because I don't know what I am doing.

If it matters, I am using the latest beta of Afterburner to OC the GPU and my bios is version 28. Also using the latest beta drivers from AMD's website. AB and the drivers were downloaded on Friday.

BTW, AB keeps switching to the 50% fan setting when I turn on the computer. Is there a way to get it to automatically turn on the custom fan profile?


----------



## markallen1988

Is 72% good for ASIC quality on these cards?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> 
> 
> Is 72% good for ASIC quality on these cards?


Yea mine is 73%


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like my max OC is around 1150 (haven't messed with the memory). At 1170 I start getting artifacts. Forcing constant voltage and increasing the voltage doesn't seem to help. I tried running the fan at 100%, this kept the card at least below 70C (don't remember the exact number), but that didn't seem to make a difference either.
> 
> Is there anything else I should be doing or is that just the limit of my card? I am fine with it if it is, because it is only a few % below what other people seem to be doing, but I would hate to leave performance on the table just because I don't know what I am doing.
> 
> If it matters, I am using the latest beta of Afterburner to OC the GPU and my bios is version 28. Also using the latest beta drivers from AMD's website. AB and the drivers were downloaded on Friday.
> 
> BTW, AB keeps switching to the 50% fan setting when I turn on the computer. Is there a way to get it to automatically turn on the custom fan profile?


Every card is different some people will get higher clocks some people will get lower, it's just the luck of the draw for overclocking. For the fan profile it should automatically stay on what you set it to, maybe try selecting the "apply overclocking at system startup". Make sure it's set to startup with windows as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand, I'm not able to break 1680 with crossfire, and I'm only getting 850ish on a single card at 1180/1500(I just wanted to keep memory down I can get mem to around 1600)
> My temps don't pass 65C So what is going on with my cards then?
> 
> What settings are you using to get 1840 ??
> 
> Hmm wait, are you guys using Heaven 4.0??


Re-read what he wrote.









Edit: Ok here's what I came up with on my ULPS and Powerplay comparison one big picture is easier than typing it out. In the process I learned that changing the voltage actual does make the card more stabled when overclocking. I ran it stock and with an 1150mhz overclock, didn't mess with the memory.


Spoiler: Warning: Picture!







It's a huge increase while overclocked with ULPS and Powerplay disabled, all this benchmarking has now made my room about 10degrees warmer lol.


----------



## akromatic

has anyone tried the dwood mod on these cards yet?

im currently thinking about the mod or get the artic accelero hybrid


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> has anyone tried the dwood mod on these cards yet?
> 
> im currently thinking about the mod or get the artic accelero hybrid


Dude, the whole point of the 7870 myst//xt//le is performance / dollar...

Anything you ADD to the myst pretty much ruins that ratio..

If you "NEED" to add something to the myst to play the games you want to play,, THEN you really should've just bought a more powerful card...


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> *That GPU block is extremely expensive for just one time use*.
> 
> I would go with a Swiftech MCW82 that has many adapters, you could probably get more life out of it.
> 
> I have a MCW80 that I was thinking about putting on the Myst but I'm undecided if the Myst card has stability problems.
> 
> This block looks like a great choice if it would fit the Myst.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_582&products_id=24645


The Hwbot is a universal block, so I don't plan to use it one time - it's good for many ATI models and some NVidia models.. In fact, I agree with Swifttech that full coverage blocks are not as efficient as a universal model. This particular model does specifically state that it works with Myst and 7870 XT.

There is a border around the Tahiti chip that requires some adjustment in the block install, so not all universal blocks will work with their standard install kit. I think there is a thread on this somewhere.

I am building a gpu waterblock loop for the future. Ultimately, I want to add (via crossfire) a 7950 or 7970 when the prices come down. Right now I want to examine universal block performance coupled with passive cooling of ram and vrm's. Really, I am looking for a chance to setup a flexible gpu cooling system. All the 7900s run pretty hot.


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Every card is different some people will get higher clocks some people will get lower, it's just the luck of the draw for overclocking. For the fan profile it should automatically stay on what you set it to, maybe try selecting the "apply overclocking at system startup". Make sure it's set to startup with windows as well.
> Re-read what he wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ok here's what I came up with on my ULPS and Powerplay comparison one big picture is easier than typing it out. In the process I learned that changing the voltage actual does make the card more stabled when overclocking. I ran it stock and with an 1150mhz overclock, didn't mess with the memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge increase while overclocked with ULPS and Powerplay disabled, all this benchmarking has now made my room about 10degrees warmer lol.


Ah, thanks for the tip.

I just scored a 2017 using [email protected] FUllscreen with extreme tessellation and Ultra Quality (Crossfire)
I'm at 1190/1500 on both my cards.

Gonna go for a 1080p Normal tess 8xAA run see whats up.


----------



## KaBAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Edit: Ok here's what I came up with on my ULPS and Powerplay comparison one big picture is easier than typing it out. In the process I learned that changing the voltage actual does make the card more stabled when overclocking. I ran it stock and with an 1150mhz overclock, didn't mess with the memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a huge increase while overclocked with ULPS and Powerplay disabled, all this benchmarking has now made my room about 10degrees warmer lol.


I agree with this. At stock Memory clock and overclocked Core, the card runs better without Powerplay. With the .028 BIOS, you can just turn up the Power Limit and the card will maintain a solid core clock. It will look like Powerplay is off.

FYI, AB Beta 9 is out.


----------



## KaBAM

Settings using AB Beta 9.

-


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> The Hwbot is a universal block, so I don't plan to use it one time - it's good for many ATI models and some NVidia models.. In fact, I agree with Swifttech that full coverage blocks are not as efficient as a universal model. This particular model does specifically state that it works with Myst and 7870 XT.
> 
> There is a border around the Tahiti chip that requires some adjustment in the block install, so not all universal blocks will work with their standard install kit. I think there is a thread on this somewhere.
> 
> I am building a gpu waterblock loop for the future. Ultimately, I want to add (via crossfire) a 7950 or 7970 when the prices come down. Right now I want to examine universal block performance coupled with passive cooling of ram and vrm's. Really, I am looking for a chance to setup a flexible gpu cooling system. All the 7900s run pretty hot.


MCW82 is comptible with many adapter kits that Swiftech sells to fit in on many different AMD/NVIDIA cards. Not sure if EK block has as much compatibility.

For $47.99 it seems like a much better buy.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/swmcungpuwa1.html

The HD7870 will work fine with the MCW82 and you don't need a shim.

The *only* universal block that is a perfect fit for HD79XX cards is the MCW82-7900 block.


----------



## Trollen

1135/1500 and it's voltage locked god damn..
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6316696 with 4,3 ghz cpu


----------



## krazyatom

My crossfire set up is really unstable.. does your GPU usage like mine in CF?

My clock set to 1150/1500. Also, if you look at my GPU-Z, they're GPU1 and GPU2. Why do they read different values?


----------



## KaBAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> My crossfire set up is really unstable.. does your GPU usage like mine in CF?
> 
> My clock set to 1150/1500. Also, if you look at my GPU-Z, they're GPU1 and GPU2. Why do they read different values?


Something is wrong. Totally uninstall AB, even the directory in program files, then re-install and reboot when it asks. You have no slider for power limit and you have a slider for shader clock.

You should use Beta 9 while you're at it.


----------



## krazyatom

3Dmark 11 Results. Poor Graphic Score









1150/1500 but it downclock to 1100 often wth?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6322238


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaBAM*
> 
> Something is wrong. Totally uninstall AB, even the directory in program files, then re-install and reboot when it asks. You have no slider for power limit and you have a slider for shader clock.
> 
> You should use Beta 9 while you're at it.


I changed back to lgeacy mode and it shows power limit now, but not shader (?)


----------



## crayneogeo

Pretty satisfied with my cf 7870's. Just used the CCC beta drivers and power play at 20%. No afterburner, cards at BIOS .28.

Bought them from newegg, sold the game coupons for $50 each so all in only paid $320 for the pair.

url for the 3dmark reseult : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6322333


----------



## StampedTees

Well it happened again .. first SuperBiiz.com .. now TigerDirect.com .. Both listed the cards in stock.. I even called TD to confirm .. within 12 hours of order I got an email saying the cards are backordered.

To add insult to injury, they STILL list it in stock on the site and it will still allow you to order one..


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Dude, the whole point of the 7870 myst//xt//le is performance / dollar...
> 
> Anything you ADD to the myst pretty much ruins that ratio..
> 
> If you "NEED" to add something to the myst to play the games you want to play,, THEN you really should've just bought a more powerful card...


that is your opinion, infact i didnt buy this card for back/buck nor play games. i bought it so it can handle 3 clients when passing through VT-d.

i do have a more powerful card that i'd rather use namely a GTX670 none the less the 7870XT is a self immolating oven that does require cooling modification to run at a decent temperature without sounding like a jet and heating my entire case(including its metal bits) to 70c

seriously....... none the less the card can run the games but i dont wish for it to be an oven is that too much of an ask


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> that is your opinion, infact i didnt buy this card for back/buck nor play games. i bought it so it can handle 3 clients when passing through VT-d.
> 
> i do have a more powerful card that i'd rather use namely a GTX670 none the less the 7870XT is a self immolating oven that does require cooling modification to run at a decent temperature without sounding like a jet and heating my entire case(including its metal bits) to 70c
> 
> seriously....... none the less the card can run the games but i dont wish for it to be an oven is that too much of an ask


Even my Sapphire Dual Fan cooler runs pretty loud and toasty under heavy gaming loads. It's not like we're dedicating $80 JUST for the card, we can always use the mod on another card, the brackets are universal. Not only that, but no air cooler can match the thermals/acoustics of a 620 or an H50.


----------



## SonDa5

Do the clocks stick on these cards when you over clock or are they all over the place?


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @mikemike86
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that when I get back home.
> If I look at my GPU-Z using crossfire, I see VRM1/2 senor from only one of my card.
> So strange that choppy GPU usage still gives you good benchmark scores. It's very irritating


I just ran Dirt3 benchmark on my crossfired Mysts, max settings, 8xMSAA, 1920x1080 and here's what I got:

Avr. FPS 186.87
Avr. min FPS 145.76
GPU1 max 70C
VRM1 max 74C
GPU2 max 60C
VRM2 max 74C
Memory Usage max 1473Mhz
Volts max 1.24
ULPS disabled without powerplay support

2500k @ 4.2Ghz, Asus Sabertooth Z77
2 X PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 LE (Tahiti) @ 1212/1500 in crossfire
2x4Gb Corsair Dominator GT @ 2133mhz
Crucial C300 128GB SSD, Antec HCP-750 PSU

I don't seem to have the overheating problems others are experiencing and I wonder why?


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> I just ran Dirt3 benchmark on my crossfired Mysts, max settings, 8xMSAA, 1920x1080 and here's what I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Avr. FPS 186.87
> Avr. min FPS 145.76
> GPU1 max 70C
> VRM1 max 74C
> GPU2 max 60C
> VRM2 max 74C
> Memory Usage max 1473Mhz
> Volts max 1.24
> ULPS disabled without powerplay support
> 
> 2500k @ 4.2Ghz, Asus Sabertooth Z77
> 2 X PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 LE (Tahiti) @ 1212/1500 in crossfire
> 2x4Gb Corsair Dominator GT @ 2133mhz
> Crucial C300 128GB SSD, Antec HCP-750 PSU
> 
> 
> 
> I don't seem to have the overheating problems others are experiencing and I wonder why?


I don't think we're complaining of overheating just more of a noise thing. I know I have mine set to hit 100% fan speed at 70c cause heat will kill cards overtime.
Those temps look like mine until I overclock then it'll hit 76c or so.

I'd say it's more of a greed thing than a heat thing if we can do something that'll allow us to overclock these cards more, then why not do it? Plus modding is fun, and the antec 620 mod is reversible unless you plan on cutting the shroud up (it's also universal with Dwoods brackets).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I changed back to lgeacy mode and it shows power limit now, but not shader (?)


That second gpu looks crazy, did you enabled Overdrive in the CCC panel? If so the two programs will conflict and the only way to fix it is to reinstall CCC again.

Afterburner Beta 8 and 9 both don't have the in game on screen display support, which I can't stand.

On another note, I wonder what would happen once under water if you were to vmod and cap mod these cards lol.
I know someone had taken a regular 7870 and made it run 7970 speeds so I'm sure these would exceed that.


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Even my Sapphire Dual Fan cooler runs pretty loud and toasty under heavy gaming loads. It's not like we're dedicating $80 JUST for the card, we can always use the mod on another card, the brackets are universal. Not only that, but no air cooler can match the thermals/acoustics of a 620 or an H50.


IMO trying to do much of anything for less than a 10% performance gain is a waste of time and money. Also seems like a 7950 would perform better after OC than a 7870 with a water block.

That said, if someone just wanted better acoustics, would it really make more sense to spend $290 for a MYST+water block or to get a GTX 660 Ti which would be, cheaper, and not require modding. Also, SLI is currently superior to CF, if they ever wanted to head that direction.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> IMO trying to do much of anything for less than a 10% performance gain is a waste of time and money. Also seems like a 7950 would perform better after OC than a 7870 with a water block.
> 
> That said, if someone just wanted better acoustics, would it really make more sense to spend $290 for a MYST+water block or to get a GTX 660 Ti which would be, cheaper, and not require modding. Also, SLI is currently superior to CF, if they ever wanted to head that direction.


The 660ti and the 7870 myst run neck and neck for the most part, the joker card review shows that.

If you were to water cool the myst I would have to say it would destroy the 660ti. Not to mention the ti's don't come with free games. $210 with 2 good games or $260 with nothing? Also to water cool one card cheaply I'd say it'd only cost about $65 total so $275 vs $260.

Here's the link again to the overclocked Joker which is basically the same and myst and XT.

There's a $40 cooler I'm pretty sure that could be modded with a bracket as well in the cooling section of the classifieds. The few I've seen people are doing 1200-1250, maybe someone with a card that does 1250 can do more?


----------



## ztkraptor

I don't get what all the fuss is about..
I LOVE the sound of my PC, I love when the CF kicks in and the 2nd cards fan spins up into a sweet harmony with the first cards.
I love the fact that I have 3 High CFM fans to cool the interior of my case.
Maxed out fans with 1200MHZ GPU clock and I barely hit 70C.

I love the experience.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I don't think we're complaining of overheating just more of a noise thing. I know I have mine set to hit 100% fan speed at 70c cause heat will kill cards overtime.
> Those temps look like mine until I overclock then it'll hit 76c or so.
> 
> I'd say it's more of a greed thing than a heat thing if we can do something that'll allow us to overclock these cards more, then why not do it? Plus modding is fun, and the antec 620 mod is reversible unless you plan on cutting the shroud up (it's also universal with Dwoods brackets).
> That second gpu looks crazy, did you enabled Overdrive in the CCC panel? If so the two programs will conflict and the only way to fix it is to reinstall CCC again.
> 
> Afterburner Beta 8 and 9 both don't have the in game on screen display support, which I can't stand.
> 
> On another note, I wonder what would happen once under water if you were to vmod and cap mod these cards lol.
> I know someone had taken a regular 7870 and made it run 7970 speeds so I'm sure these would exceed that.


I installed msi beta 9 and it shows msi afterburner correctly, but GPU-Z still shows differently.
I don't know if this is driver issue, but somehow both GPU usage is not full 100% utilized.
Whenever I have new graphics cards I test for 100% usage. It could be driver issue.
GPU Usage in benchmarks are very steady and solid. It uses close to 90% on both GPUs, but not in games.
I guess taihiti LE drivers are not fully optimized yet.


----------



## krazyatom

I had to reinstall window so I still haven't tested BF3 and newer games yet.
I play left 4 dead 2 very often and GPU usage avg is something like 70-80%. It should be 90-100%.
If these cards starts to use 90-100% usage, it would give you higher FPS. Of course, it would run left 4 dead 2 with 150-299 FPS with max settings with my 2560 x 1600 resolution lol.


----------



## StampedTees

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> IMO trying to do much of anything for less than a 10% performance gain is a waste of time and money. Also seems like a 7950 would perform better after OC than a 7870 with a water block.
> 
> That said, if someone just wanted better acoustics, would it really make more sense to spend $290 for a MYST+water block or to get a GTX 660 Ti which would be, cheaper, and not require modding. Also, SLI is currently superior to CF, if they ever wanted to head that direction.


I would love to have the option of using an nvidia card but they don't have any with mini display .. I use an imac as my display and I have to have a video card with a native mini display for it to work. Can't use converters/adapters or the imac doesn't recognize it. . .

Maybe someday the 27"+ higher than 1080 res monitors will come down enough in price to make it worth getting another. For now all of us mini display users are stuck with ATI .. I prefer ATI right now anyway but w/e


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Do the clocks stick on these cards when you over clock or are they all over the place?


No but the situation is different for every user. I can fix it by turning up the TDP limit while others can fix it by flashing it to another BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Even my Sapphire Dual Fan cooler runs pretty loud and toasty under heavy gaming loads. It's not like we're dedicating $80 JUST for the card, we can always use the mod on another card, the brackets are universal. Not only that, but no air cooler can match the thermals/acoustics of a 620 or an H50.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO trying to do much of anything for less than a 10% performance gain is a waste of time and money. Also seems like a 7950 would perform better after OC than a 7870 with a water block.
> 
> That said, if someone just wanted better acoustics, would it really make more sense to spend $290 for a MYST+water block or to get a GTX 660 Ti which would be, cheaper, and not require modding. Also, SLI is currently superior to CF, if they ever wanted to head that direction.
Click to expand...

You've got a point but these cards don't require modding. If you do chose to do the mod, then they would be far cooler and quieter than any 7950 or 660 Ti.

SLI is not superior to CF, they both have their weaknesses.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I had to reinstall window so I still haven't tested BF3 and newer games yet.
> I play left 4 dead 2 very often and GPU usage avg is something like 70-80%. It should be 90-100%.
> If these cards starts to use 90-100% usage, it would give you higher FPS. Of course, it would run left 4 dead 2 with 150-299 FPS with max settings with my 2560 x 1600 resolution lol.


When I play BFBC2, my GPU utilization is only about 30-60 but I still get well over 100 FPS. When I play something newer like Tomb Raider, GPU utilization stays at that 99-100 spot.


----------



## krazyatom

If you have a single card, it should give you good GPU utilization. CF is not scaling very well for me..
I went CF to get better performance, but it's really not much better than single 7870 tahiti LE. Sure it will give you higher scores in benchmarks.
I also play WoW with everything turned on to max and I am not even getting 60FPS in new zone (Thunder island). CF gives me like 10 higher FPS in WoW.
Yes, this is mostly WoW not doing so well in CF/SLI.

Games that I play most are BF3, L4D2, WoW, and I will be installing free games that I received (Bioshock and tomb raider)
I will try to get more benchmark results with single card tonight and I will decide if it's worth going CF or not.


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> The 660ti and the 7870 myst run neck and neck for the most part, the joker card review shows that.
> 
> If you were to water cool the myst I would have to say it would destroy the 660ti. Not to mention the ti's don't come with free games. $210 with 2 good games or $260 with nothing? Also to water cool one card cheaply I'd say it'd only cost about $65 total so $275 vs $260.
> 
> Here's the link again to the overclocked Joker which is basically the same and myst and XT.
> 
> There's a $40 cooler I'm pretty sure that could be modded with a bracket as well in the cooling section of the classifieds. The few I've seen people are doing 1200-1250, maybe someone with a card that does 1250 can do more?


When talking about the 660 ti, I realize performance is similar. My point was more that I don't think spending the extra for the Sapphire XT for less noise makes sense because you start getting close to the 660 ti, which I understand is much quieter.

Getting a MYST and putting a water block on it might make sense for acoustics, but I think for max performance a 7950 would make more sense. Unless you want to start modding $40 used coolers. With the stock cooler on a 7870 I am getting 1150 and heat doesn't seem to be the problem. Neither higher fan speeds nor higher voltage let me get higher without artifacts.
BTW, do you have a link to that cooler? I am just a little curious

My strategy for acoustics was to build my own enclosure a while back. The design I came up with has worked pretty well for keeping sound down, though it is kind of big and heavy. The advantage has been that I don't have to spend to much effort trying to make the components quiet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> I don't get what all the fuss is about..
> I LOVE the sound of my PC, I love when the CF kicks in and the 2nd cards fan spins up into a sweet harmony with the first cards.
> I love the fact that I have 3 High CFM fans to cool the interior of my case.
> Maxed out fans with 1200MHZ GPU clock and I barely hit 70C.
> 
> I love the experience.


All I can say is that there is no accounting for taste. My preference is for my PC to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## MikeMike86

I'll check mine out on bf3 and l4d2 as well, I haven't been playing those games lately.

Most games like MW3 and BO2 and BFBC2 all have frame limiting to them, in MW3 it's 90fps max, BO2 it's 200fps max.

So if your card hits those points without utilizing the whole card, it won't (unless you turn up the eye candy).
They limit the fps in most popular multiplayer games so people with powerful pc's don't own people with mediocre ones, I know in MW3 if you used an FPS unlocker you could jump higher and react faster, there are videos proving this on youtube.

Games with unlimited fps is where you will get 100% load, Crysis is a good example.

I played a bunch of BO2 locked in at 120fps and only really utilized 50% of my gpus, one thing I did notice were large jitters that occurred randomly, I had the same thing happen in Spec Ops:The Line. Just chalked that up to being a driver thing.

Kinda tempted to try the Tweakforce drivers on these, I've never used them on ATI cards only with my Nvidia.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> No but the situation is different for every user. I can fix it by turning up the TDP limit while others can fix it by flashing it to another BIOS..


If the clock doesn't stick something is wrong with it or it is unstable.

Which BIOS will run the Myst card so that the clocks stick and the voltage isn't locked?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> No but the situation is different for every user. I can fix it by turning up the TDP limit while others can fix it by flashing it to another BIOS..
> 
> 
> 
> If the clock doesn't stick something is wrong with it or it is unstable.
> 
> Which BIOS will run the Myst card so that the clocks stick and the voltage isn't locked?
Click to expand...

No there's nothing wrong with my card. I RMA'd this card once and both cards behaved the same. I think they start to throttle once you've hit 70ish C.

People have been reporting that .28 works. For others it was .30. But no BIOS ATM will make the cards have voltage control. You have to force constant voltage in Afterburner to actually adjust the voltage.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I'll check mine out on bf3 and l4d2 as well, I haven't been playing those games lately.
> 
> Most games like MW3 and BO2 and BFBC2 all have frame limiting to them, in MW3 it's 90fps max, BO2 it's 200fps max.
> 
> So if your card hits those points without utilizing the whole card, it won't (unless you turn up the eye candy).
> They limit the fps in most popular multiplayer games so people with powerful pc's don't own people with mediocre ones, I know in MW3 if you used an FPS unlocker you could jump higher and react faster, there are videos proving this on youtube.
> 
> Games with unlimited fps is where you will get 100% load, Crysis is a good example.
> 
> I played a bunch of BO2 locked in at 120fps and only really utilized 50% of my gpus, one thing I did notice were large jitters that occurred randomly, I had the same thing happen in Spec Ops:The Line. Just chalked that up to being a driver thing.
> 
> Kinda tempted to try the Tweakforce drivers on these, I've never used them on ATI cards only with my Nvidia.


I'll be appreciated if you can give me your results.
Older generation SLI/CF gtx 500, amd 6000 series are scaling 100% and gives you almost all games with 90-100% GPU usage. (Of course vsync must be turn off). I had 7970 before and it does use 90~100% GPU usage. (Single cad)


----------



## crayneogeo

I do not see what people are complaining about. I bought my cards at newegg like everyone else for $209 each, instantly sold each game bundle for $50 on ebay, and ended up with 2x7870le MYST for under $320. I posted my 3DMark scores with a mild overclock and the scores are BETTER than a stock $1000 Titan.

If these cards are not the price/performance kings, then please point me the place I can spend $320 and get better than stock Titan performance.


----------



## Peanuts4

I'm a bit late in the game here but how can you tell if a 7870 has the Tahiti core or not? I'm looking on newegg/ Amazon and I only found one card that actually lists it.

Now this is asking a question in a very biased area but since nobody seems to know when the 700 series cards are coming out whats a better deal a 660 $189 or a 7870 for $31 more at $220? But who knows if it's a Tahiti core. With recent reviews it's too confusing since drivers are make such an impact as of late and they aren't comparing OCed card against OCed card.


----------



## Goku SysOP

yeah they definitely have not listed the Tahiti le on their site, but it has been validated already, and with a lower memory clock and slightly overclocked core clock 925 stock 1000 boost from the 975 boost of normal LE versions


----------



## tp4tissue

the one with 1536 shaders is the LE/XT/ Myst..

I would stay away from Nvidia mid-range cards right now, simply because the ATI bundle games is TOO DAMN GOOD... easily sell for $50 on ebay..


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I'm a bit late in the game here but how can you tell if a 7870 has the Tahiti core or not? I'm looking on newegg/ Amazon and I only found one card that actually lists it.
> 
> Now this is asking a question in a very biased area but since nobody seems to know when the 700 series cards are coming out whats a better deal a 660 $189 or a 7870 for $31 more at $220? But who knows if it's a Tahiti core. With recent reviews it's too confusing since drivers are make such an impact as of late and they aren't comparing OCed card against OCed card.


Tahiti LE cards are at 975/1500. PowerColor has two versions: EZ and MYST. Sapphire 7870 XT usually have XT in the name.

I would go with the 660 b/c they are only $200 and they perform very similarly to the Pitcairn 7870.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> When talking about the 660 ti, I realize performance is similar. My point was more that I don't think spending the extra for the Sapphire XT for less noise makes sense because you start getting close to the 660 ti, which I understand is much quieter.
> 
> Getting a MYST and putting a water block on it might make sense for acoustics, but I think for max performance a 7950 would make more sense. Unless you want to start modding $40 used coolers. With the stock cooler on a 7870 I am getting 1150 and heat doesn't seem to be the problem. Neither higher fan speeds nor higher voltage let me get higher without artifacts.
> BTW, do you have a link to that cooler? I am just a little curious
> 
> My strategy for acoustics was to build my own enclosure a while back. The design I came up with has worked pretty well for keeping sound down, though it is kind of big and heavy. The advantage has been that I don't have to spend to much effort trying to make the components quiet.
> All I can say is that there is no accounting for taste. My preference is for my PC to be as quiet as possible.


waterblocks make sense for both cooling and acoustics, the myst card is a self immolating oven that would try and kill itself along with everything around it including the case by heating it to 70+c.

the Ti costs about $100 more here in australia then the myst which puts it in the same price bracket as the 7950 at around $320ish while the myst trades blows with it. the Ti with its gimped memory bus would mean it will choke at high texture or running multiple monitors while the myst isnt a strong card nor designed to take on triple screen it will do it at native resolution with lower graphics say med-low without AA and that is fine by me as at most i only at 720p low without AA in window mode

i had a perfectly fine and awesome 570GTX phantom before i had to get rid of it and get the myst due to the application that i'm using does not support consumer nvidia cards so im still moving around the same performance bracket

only reason as to why i got a myst over the normal card is that it has a tahiti core and i was hopeing that it would bring some tahiti goodness with it but right now im regreting that decision as its still very pitcairn like in every way except it throws out heat like a tahiti. i didnt want the get 7950 as i cant exactly justify spending more considering i have a 670GTX DCU2 and i only intend to trade off my 570GTX and top it up for a little extra for and equivalent performing card

doing "the mod" on these cards isnt so bad after all yiou will have a reusable water kit that can be used for your CPU as well if you so desire and its only a $70 investment which still puts it under the Ti and the 7950 price for better cooling and noise levels

honestly if you think that doing anything to the card that would break price/performance ration is wrong then that is your opinion and your own problem and it would be appreciated if you dont enforce your own ideals on others. none the less as owners we have already bought the cards so its too late to get anything else so lets deal with the solution


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Tahiti LE cards are at 975/1500. PowerColor has two versions: EZ and MYST. Sapphire 7870 XT usually have XT in the name.
> 
> I would go with the 660 b/c they are only $200 and they perform very similarly to the Pitcairn 7870.


so what is the performance difference between the Tahiti and the Pitcairn cards exactly? In HardOCP's latest review of the 660 the stock 7870 performs around the same as the 660. It would be nice to see OC vs. OC but I am guessing the 7870 they used was the Pitcairn?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Tahiti LE cards are at 975/1500. PowerColor has two versions: EZ and MYST. Sapphire 7870 XT usually have XT in the name.
> 
> I would go with the 660 b/c they are only $200 and they perform very similarly to the Pitcairn 7870.
> 
> 
> 
> so what is the performance difference between the Tahiti and the Pitcairn cards exactly? In HardOCP's latest review of the 660 the stock 7870 performs around the same as the 660. It would be nice to see OC vs. OC but I am guessing the 7870 they used was the Pitcairn?
Click to expand...

Yea they used 7870 Ghz Edition. Anything with Ghz Edition or 1000/1200 clocks is a Pitcairn 7870.

There's a review on the 7870 MYST compared to the Pitcairn 7870 here. http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2156/4/


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea they used 7870 Ghz Edition. Anything with Ghz Edition or 1000/1200 clocks is a Pitcairn 7870.
> 
> There's a review on the 7870 MYST compared to the Pitcairn 7870 here. http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2156/4/


WOW, I thought the 79XX series chips were really efficient that it quite a bit of difference in power consumption. 21% more power used for 3-12%% performance (not overclocked) that's pretty significant. Someone the other day wrote a comment about when did AMD enthusiasts ever care about the power I kinda get it now. Interesting stuff.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> the one with 1536 shaders is the LE/XT/ Myst..
> 
> I would stay away from Nvidia mid-range cards right now, simply because the ATI bundle games is TOO DAMN GOOD... easily sell for $50 on ebay..


I sold mine for $60!


----------



## lucky88shp

Please, add my name into the list of owners please:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uguw3/

It's the Powercolor EZ!


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> WOW, I thought the 79XX series chips were really efficient that it quite a bit of difference in power consumption. 21% more power used for 3-12%% performance (not overclocked) that's pretty significant. Someone the other day wrote a comment about when did AMD enthusiasts ever care about the power I kinda get it now. Interesting stuff.


Meh... I will just make sure to turn off the lights when I play games to make up for the extra 60W of power consumption







.

I care about household power consumption but TBH, I am running an older overclocked Core 2 Quad rig with 3 monitors. When I play games, my power consumption is going to be pretty high no matter what card I am packing.

BTW I went looking and it seems like these Tahiti cards are all sold out, accept for the overpriced ones. I wonder if it is just more people trying to buy them or if supplies are drying up.


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> honestly if you think that doing anything to the card that would break price/performance ration is wrong


I never said it was wrong.

What I said was that improving the cooling to boost performance was a waste. Even liquid cooling isn't going to give a large boost to clock speed, at least people haven't been posting giant 1300+ numbers from water cooling.

I also posed some question about the value of doing it for acoustics.

BTW, 70C is not a big problem for these cards. They are design to cope with temperatures above 80C. I let mine run up to 75C.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea they used 7870 Ghz Edition. Anything with Ghz Edition or 1000/1200 clocks is a Pitcairn 7870.
> 
> There's a review on the 7870 MYST compared to the Pitcairn 7870 here. http://www.legitreviews.com/article/2156/4/
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, I thought the 79XX series chips were really efficient that it quite a bit of difference in power consumption. 21% more power used for 3-12%% performance (not overclocked) that's pretty significant. Someone the other day wrote a comment about when did AMD enthusiasts ever care about the power I kinda get it now. Interesting stuff.
Click to expand...

Yea I do care about power. But I bought this card before most of the reviews came out.


----------



## eBombzor

http://www.hardcoreware.net/sapphire-radeon-7870-xt-tahiti-le-review/1/

Here's a new review if anyone is interested.


----------



## SonDa5

I care about power but I care more about over clocking and cards with locked voltage or clocks that don't stick are problematic to me.


----------



## SonDa5

So at the end of the day it looks like these cards are voltage locked and over clocks don't stick.... IS this true?

I'd like to get one of these cards if they are not voltage or speed locked.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> So at the end of the day it looks like these cards are voltage locked and over clocks don't stick.... IS this true?
> 
> I'd like to get one of these cards if they are not voltage or speed locked.


You have to force constant voltage to adjust voltage and over clocks do stick once you've either flashed the BIOS, turned up the TDP, or get a better cooling solution.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Well, if you're going to get a 7870 xt, get the Sapphire cards. They seem to run the coolest and OC rather well.

However, if you can get a 7870 Pitcairn for cheap, go for that. Either way, you won't be disappointed. But I would obviously take the Tahiti if they were the same price.

I had an awesome Pitcairn 7870- the best one on the market if my results are indicative of the normal performance. My Club 3D 7870 jokerCard ran cooler than the 7870 Hawk cards from MSI and OCed to 1300/1600 stable from what I recall. It is a tiny card- much smaller than the typical 7870 and got it for a bit under $200. With that kind of OC performance, moving up to a 7870 xt @1170/1500 presented a slight performance improvement but again it was marginal.

To reiterate my point, go with the Tahiti 7870s that are now available, only get a Pitcairn if it is cheaper and OCs VERY well.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Well, if you're going to get a 7870 xt, get the Sapphire cards. They seem to run the coolest and OC rather well.


I've seen decent over clocks from both cards.

The VRM design of the Myst looks better quality. The Myst has the bussman chokes.

Just not sure which BIOS is best or if the over clocks are stable. I really want voltage control and clocks that stick.


----------



## MikeMike86

The build quality of most Sapphires are more on the cheaper side. They look decent in pictures, but in person they're cheesy, more like a kids toy imo.
I haven't had a problem since reading through all the info eBombzer put up in the first posted, my clocks stay solid and like I said ulps and powerplay seem to be the main cause for throttling the second gpu.

I don't think anyone caught this earlier but have any of you had an issue with big stutters in game play that happen randomly (randomly as in like every 5min or so)?


----------



## crayneogeo

I have a Maximus V Extreme with the VGA hotwire feature. Does anyone know if there are any guides to the solder points to the VRM for the MYST board?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Well, if you're going to get a 7870 xt, get the Sapphire cards. They seem to run the coolest and OC rather well.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen decent over clocks from both cards.
> 
> The VRM design of the Myst looks better quality. The Myst has the bussman chokes.
> 
> Just not sure which BIOS is best or if the over clocks are stable. I really want voltage control and clocks that stick.
Click to expand...

TBH I'm not even sure which BIOS is the best. Some have fixed their clock jumping problem by using .28, others by .30 or .32, which I don't have access to. Forcing voltage works on every card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> The build quality of most Sapphires are more on the cheaper side. They look decent in pictures, but in person they're cheesy, more like a kids toy imo.
> I haven't had a problem since reading through all the info eBombzer put up in the first posted, my clocks stay solid and like I said ulps and powerplay seem to be the main cause for throttling the second gpu.
> 
> I don't think anyone caught this earlier but have any of you had an issue with big stutters in game play that happen randomly (randomly as in like every 5min or so)?


Yea I don't like how plastic and cheap the shroud is. The fan gets pretty loud under regular gaming loads. I've never experienced big stuttering with my rig. Maybe something is running in the background that causes stuttering.


----------



## MikeMike86

BF3 crashed a couple times so I upped my voltage a hair and haven't had an issue since.
It doesn't utilize the cards efficiently either only about 80% or so but runs 100-180fps
This is the error I receive while loading up BF3 randomly:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just tested my Asic quality.
card 1: 70.5
card 2: 61.7
If I keep getting this funky jitter, I think I'll send the one card back, assuming the 61.7 one is probably the culprit. I still need to play with it a bit.


----------



## 8800GT

I've had my Tahiti LE for 2 weeks now. There's some flaws but nothing that isn't apparent with most video cards. From day 1 it's been solid in regards to core clock and voltage. It was shipped with 0.32 bios so I have no idea if that is any indicator. It seems when I have the power adjustment at stock but force the voltage to 1.3, it stays at 1.28-1.3v while gaming whereas if I use +20% power it will fluctuate between 1.23v-1.256v when gaming. Performance is indicative of a working OC. I'd like to see what other people on 0.32 can do and maybe we can start collecting information on the true values and ASIC qualities of the different BIOS'.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> I never said it was wrong.
> 
> What I said was that improving the cooling to boost performance was a waste. Even liquid cooling isn't going to give a large boost to clock speed, at least people haven't been posting giant 1300+ numbers from water cooling.
> 
> I also posed some question about the value of doing it for acoustics.
> 
> BTW, 70C is not a big problem for these cards. They are design to cope with temperatures above 80C. I let mine run up to 75C.


im more of talking about the metal bits of the PC case itself being heated to a surface temp of 70c which means the cards and everything inside it is near cooking


----------



## SonDa5

Some close up photos of the ram ICs along with some good photos of the actual VRM below the heat sink would be nice. Please somebody share some more photos.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Some close up photos of the ram ICs along with some good photos of the actual VRM below the heat sink would be nice. Please somebody share some more photos.


Using the photo on the front page of this thread, I have highlighted some things. The large ICs are the RAM and the smaller ICs are what I believe are the VRMs. I suspect but do not know for sure that the silver heatsink covers more VRMs - based on the solder points on the back of the card.



Here is the voltage control chip as shown in the TechpowerUP review of the Club3D card. I believe it is near the power sockets and I plan to put a heatsink on it when I install my waterblock.



We should start a discussion on these points. Those of us who will watercool need to clearly identify and heatsink these components prior to installing the card. Not to mention the fact that we need to blow air on these heatsinks.

Also, there is a way we can view, in real time, the temps of the VRMs using sensors #1 and #2 on the card. This is useful in determining whether our passive cooling solution is working as intended. Here is a url explaining how to do this: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654490134405316/


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I've had my Tahiti LE for 2 weeks now. There's some flaws but nothing that isn't apparent with most video cards. From day 1 it's been solid in regards to core clock and voltage. It was shipped with 0.32 bios so I have no idea if that is any indicator. It seems when I have the power adjustment at stock but force the voltage to 1.3, it stays at 1.28-1.3v while gaming whereas if I use +20% power it will fluctuate between 1.23v-1.256v when gaming. Performance is indicative of a working OC. I'd like to see what other people on 0.32 can do and maybe we can start collecting information on the true values and ASIC qualities of the different BIOS'.


Thanks.







Both cards can now run 1.3v by not using "Power Limit" and enabling "force constant voltage". The cards were shipped with bios .28 and ASIC of 66.0% and 66.9%.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards can now run 1.3v by not using "Power Limit" and enabling "force constant voltage". The cards were shipped with bios .28 and ASIC of 66.0% and 66.9%.


What does power limit 20% do? can I set it to 0% and force constant voltage using msi ab? 1.3v safe for 24/7 use?


----------



## cokker

Just popped on a accelero mono plus I got cheap, didn't bother with any of the ramsinks and left the VRM alone. So far so good, had to set the fan to 1000 RPM minimum and steep incline with temp to keep the VRM's cool.

Temps at the moment (in a cool house) with MSI fan profile running benches:

Old: ~30c idle / ~75c load (VRM's ~85c+) Noise was high at about 2500 / 3000 RPM.

Mono plus: ~27c idle / ~60c load (VRM's ~80c) Noise, what noise?









I'm thinking of sorting out something for the VRM's sometime, the Sapphire HD 6850 (black custom cooler with the fan just off centre nearing the back) has a bigger VRM cooler, will keep an eye out for something.

http://www.gelidsolutions.com/clients/gelid/userfiles/image/4_detach-VRM_HS_Clean_VRM_HD6850.gif


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> We should start a discussion on these points. Those of us who will watercool need to clearly identify and heatsink these components prior to installing the card. Not to mention the fact that we need to blow air on these heatsinks.
> 
> Also, there is a way we can view, in real time, the temps of the VRMs using sensors #1 and #2 on the card. This is useful in determining whether our passive cooling solution is working as intended. Here is a url explaining how to do this: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654490134405316/


Oh thanks for that link. I was wondering if there was a way to view VRM temps real time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards can now run 1.3v by not using "Power Limit" and enabling "force constant voltage". The cards were shipped with bios .28 and ASIC of 66.0% and 66.9%.
> 
> 
> 
> What does power limit 20% do? can I set it to 0% and force constant voltage using msi ab? 1.3v safe for 24/7 use?
Click to expand...

It basically allows the card to draw more power and run hotter. 20% increases the TDP by 20% and 0% just leaves it default.


----------



## krazyatom

Guys,

My GPU usages wasn't constant when I was using with my 2560 x 1600 resolution single monitor set up. Yesterday, I swapped with my 5760 x 1080p set up and now GPU usage on both GPU1/GPU2 are constant with 80-100%. Now it's using crossfire full potential. I wonder if this has to do with my resolution?
I OC'ed to 1160/1500 with 20+ power control. My BF3 ultra setting with 5760 x 1080p set up is very smooth and GPU usages are very steady.
Sometimes, my core clock will downclock to 1100/1300ish memory when I check my msi ab.. strange.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Oh thanks for that link. I was wondering if there was a way to view VRM temps real time.
> It basically allows the card to draw more power and run hotter. 20% increases the TDP by 20% and 0% just leaves it default.


I think I had choppy GPU usage when I had power limit to 0%. Should I just set to 0% and using force constant voltage?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I think I had choppy GPU usage when I had power limit to 0%. Should I just set to 0% and using force constant voltage?


Set power limit to 20%. Allows card to draw extra power needed for your overclock otherwise card may be throttled.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Set power limit to 20%. Allows card to draw extra power needed for your overclock otherwise card may be throttled.


My card would not OC to 1200 core, so I may try to set power limit to 20% and up my vcore.
My friend have i7 3770K 4.6ghz with 7970 and he's surprised that I get higher FPS in games lol


----------



## krazyatom

I probably have lowest asics quality card in this thread.
Mine is 58.0 asics quality!









I googled and found out that I should not be worried if it's above 60








Ok, so I am below 60... now what?


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I probably have lowest asics quality card in this thread.
> Mine is 58.0 asics quality!


My lower asic quality card overclocked better and is much more stable than my higher asic.
Here's my sloppy data notes (I don't have excel):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I could actually continue to overclock my lower asic card and it was stable beyond 1200 untill it hit 73c and the vrms were hitting 80c or so.

From what I read lower asic cards usually overclock better on water and ln2 and higher asic cards oc better on air. Most people still say it's the luck of the draw no matter what the asic score is, since all the score determines is how efficient the gpu core is.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> My lower asic quality card overclocked better and is much more stable than my higher asic.
> Here's my sloppy data notes (I don't have excel):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could actually continue to overclock my lower asic card and it was stable beyond 1200 untill it hit 73c and the vrms were hitting 80c or so.
> 
> From what I read lower asic cards usually overclock better on water and ln2 and higher asic cards oc better on air. Most people still say it's the luck of the draw no matter what the asic score is, since all the score determines is how efficient the gpu core is.


I guess that's good news then. Did you overclock them one by one? I haven't OC individually yet, so I am not sure how far each card can OC.
Right now it's set to 1150/1500 for both cards running stable. Btw, what's your default voltage? My msi ab shows 1188 (I guess it's 1.188)


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I guess that's good news then. Did you overclock them one by one? I haven't OC individually yet, so I am not sure how far each card can OC.
> Right now it's set to 1150/1500 for both cards running stable. Btw, what's your default voltage? My msi ab shows 1188 (I guess it's 1.188)


My experience with over clocking cards is that if I just run 1 card alone I can over clock it better.

Also I have had much better results with higher ASIC score.

Important to monitor voltage of different ASIC score during load to get a better understanding of the voltage being applied during load. My lower ASIC score VApor X HD7950 requires alot more voltage to operate at set speeds vs my better ASIC score HD7950.

The memory is faster on the mikemikes lower asic score card and that should help with overall performance.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> My experience with over clocking cards is that if I just run 1 card alone I can over clock it better.
> 
> Also I have had much better results with higher ASIC score.
> 
> Important to monitor voltage of different ASIC score during load to get a better understanding of the voltage being applied during load. My lower ASIC score VApor X HD7950 requires alot more voltage to operate at set speeds vs my better ASIC score HD7950.
> 
> The memory is faster on the mikemikes lower asic score card and that should help with overall performance.


I think my max voltage after benchmark was like 1.2xx something on both GPU.
Btw, my OC is done with auto fan speed. My card does get high and I saw one time my top card went above 80.
It may be related my room temperature though.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's good news then. Did you overclock them one by one? I haven't OC individually yet, so I am not sure how far each card can OC.
> Right now it's set to 1150/1500 for both cards running stable. Btw, what's your default voltage? My msi ab shows 1188 (I guess it's 1.188)


Well I didn't take the time to insert each one individually I just plugged my monitor into the first then rebooted and plugged into the second. On the second card you have to disable ulps and powerplay so it doesn't throttle even with crossfire disabled (at least that's what I had to do).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with over clocking cards is that if I just run 1 card alone I can over clock it better.
> 
> Also I have had much better results with higher ASIC score.
> 
> Important to monitor voltage of different ASIC score during load to get a better understanding of the voltage being applied during load. My lower ASIC score VApor X HD7950 requires alot more voltage to operate at set speeds vs my better ASIC score HD7950.
> 
> The memory is faster on the mikemikes lower asic score card and that should help with overall performance
> 
> 
> .


I was getting crashing if I ran more than 2benches in a row on the 70.5% asic card, when it crashed it basically hardlocked and gave a screen of black and white stripes.
The 200mhz increase on the 61.7 asic card gave a solid gain, I could keep pushing the memory but with no heat sinks I didn't want to fry it. Also it didn't really crash it would just cause errors and freeze up the benchmark tool.

I might try the one at a time method and see but I wouldn't expect much difference with both slots running pcie 3.0 at x16.

I don't think I'd worry about the asic system much either way. There are tons of different opinions on the subject, I would assume TechPowerups would be the most accurate, but every ones results are different.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k 4.8GHZ
> stock 1600mhz samsung 8gb
> PowerColor Myst Crossfire
> 1220/1500 20% Power
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/473414
> 
> This score is with the above mentioned mods using MSI Afterburner *Beta*. Disabled ULPS and without PowerPlay. Also i set than fan to 100% to test temps and sound. Together they were quite loud. Max temps of 60c at 19c ambient.
> Before was http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/463405 although clocks were down a bit GPU 1200/CPU 4500.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/67qmb/


Something is seriously wrong with your score and I think I know what it might be. With your setup and OC, you should be over P13000 and your graphics score should be about 17,000. GPU-Z says your memory is OC to 1620Mhz, yet Afterburner says 1500. These cards, at least mine, do NOT like the memory overclocked. Set the memory to stock 1500 using afterburner and keep your core at 1220Mhz. I'll bet your score rises dramatically.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I might try the one at a time method and see but I wouldn't expect much difference with both slots running pcie 3.0 at x16.


Z77 chipset motherboards only have 1 pci slot that is hard wired to support pcie.3.0 at x16. When in crossfire with 2 cards the 2 main PCI slots will default to x8 speed.

For best testing stick each card alone in the hard wired PCI 3.0x16 slot.


----------



## MikeMike86

Eh you're right it is only x8 at 3.0 the plx chip is only for the x4 slot on my board.

This review doesn't show much of an increase, and I don't think it will change much along the lines of stability or overclock ability.
Ivy Bridge PCI-Express Scaling with HD 7970 and GTX 680

If it were x4, I still wouldn't think it would mess with overclocking but it would be less performance.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Eh you're right it is only x8 at 3.0 the plx chip is only for the x4 slot on my board.
> 
> This review doesn't show much of an increase, and I don't think it will change much along the lines of stability or overclock ability.
> Ivy Bridge PCI-Express Scaling with HD 7970 and GTX 680
> 
> If it were x4, I still wouldn't think it would mess with overclocking but it would be less performance.


Just stating that for the most accurate testing you should test in your best PCI slot 1 at a time.

I have ran crossfire a few times and when ever I add 2 cards my better performing cards takes a hit on performance than if I had overclocked it alone without any other cards.

I'm not a big fan of crossfire or SLI for competitive gaming. 1 card always feels more smoother for me.


----------



## tp4tissue

Can anyone tell me if "THESE" fit?









They're 20mm x 20mm x 6mm


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if "THESE" fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're 20mm x 20mm x 6mm


States that they are universal.

Only thing I don't like about stick on heat sinks is that they can fall off and the thermal pad on them is not as good as some of the high end thermal pads that can be added on regular mounted down heat sinks.


----------



## markovian

umm i always change the thermal tape on all my sinks

oh and i have to take back what iv saied about saphire ... 7 day rma turnaround once sent recived and resent 7 days im really impressed with it tho its like pulling teeth to get the rma i may actualy buy from them again


----------



## markovian

since i have another 7070 xt comeing i began work on my vrm waterblock ... the amount of work to pull this off is something cutting copper like this is well hard

2 dremel blades later im 1/2 done and resorted to a elecric sander basicaly i got picks of the prosess kinda i will be showing the how to when im done maby in the watercooliung section

not a simple mod tho i have copper dust everywhere .... includeing tissues


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markovian*
> 
> since i have another 7070 xt comeing i began work on my vrm waterblock ... the amount of work to pull this off is something cutting copper like this is well hard
> 
> 2 dremel blades later im 1/2 done and resorted to a elecric sander basicaly i got picks of the prosess kinda i will be showing the how to when im done maby in the watercooliung section
> 
> not a simple mod tho i have copper dust everywhere .... includeing tissues


Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markovian*
> 
> since i have another 7070 xt comeing i began work on my vrm waterblock ... the amount of work to pull this off is something cutting copper like this is well hard
> 
> 2 dremel blades later im 1/2 done and resorted to a elecric sander basicaly i got picks of the prosess kinda i will be showing the how to when im done maby in the watercooliung section
> 
> not a simple mod tho i have copper dust everywhere .... includeing tissues


Props for the "effort" and "persistence".... but..... I just don't see that much work worth it, as it doesn't seem like you're having fun with the copper dust...

You just put $100+ dollars of product and labor into something, that won't really get you even 20% more than stock overclocking.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Props for the "effort" and "persistence".... but..... I just don't see that much work worth it, as it doesn't seem like you're having fun with the copper dust...
> 
> You just put $100+ dollars of product and labor into something, that won't really get you even 20% more than stock overclocking.


Yeah, but his system will be quitter and cooler. Watercooling is for enthusiasts who love to work with technology and get results - cooler ICs and higher clocks. It is not easy, for me anyway, and the circuit design is a challenge. I find the reality of execution always forces changes in my loop design - but I do enjoy the challenge and effort. Things have come a long way since my TRS-80 days.

The effort is not always cost effective, but for some hobbyists it can be a fun journey.


----------



## krazyatom

Hey guys,

I been playing with my cards and now I want to OC higher. Only thing I made change was OC 1160/1500 with power limit 20%.
Should I up my vcore for higher OC? My fan is set to auto right now and top cards goes like 80c peak. VRM peak is like 70s C.
I know some ppl can reach 1200 core using default voltage, but I have very low asics quality







I got like 58% and 65%)
I wish I can get a replacement and pick up higher asics quality. Some ppl say asics quality doesn't matter, but I think higher asics were mostly better.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I been playing with my cards and now I want to OC higher. Only thing I made change was OC 1160/1500 with power limit 20%.
> Should I up my vcore for higher OC? My fan is set to auto right now and top cards goes like 80c peak. VRM peak is like 70s C.
> I know some ppl can reach 1200 core using default voltage, but I have very low asics quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got like 58% and 65%)
> I wish I can get a replacement and pick up higher asics quality. Some ppl say asics quality doesn't matter, but I think higher asics were mostly better.


As I recall, you are running a fixed voltage of 1188. Try running a voltage of 1213. Keep your power limit at 20% at first then if you fail try 8%. Keep a real close eye on your temps.

You might want to try my custom fan profile that I posted earlier.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> As I recall, you are running a fixed voltage of 1188. Try running a voltage of 1213. Keep your power limit at 20% at first then if you fail try 8%. Keep a real close eye on your temps.
> 
> You might want to try my custom fan profile that I posted earlier.


Yes, MSI ab shows that it's 1188, but didn't check constant voltage, so GPU-Z showing that voltage is not fixed. Maximum voltage was like 1.2xx something. I want to know maximum voltage for our 7870 tahiti LE. any idea?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Yes, MSI ab shows that it's 1188, but didn't check constant voltage, so GPU-Z showing that voltage is not fixed. Maximum voltage was like 1.2xx something. I want to know maximum voltage for our 7870 tahiti LE. any idea?


Maybe I miss understood, but I thought you selected the constant voltage option in AB. The card will still spike to the 20% power limit as need arises. I think the AB programmer, Unwinder, said the limit was 1256 and that is the limit I see in monitoring software. Other posters have said it is 1300. Personally, I would not set voltage higher than 1213 and let power limit take it from there. I use 1213 and 8% power limit. (NOTE: 1213 x 108% = 1310. Yet I only see a top of 1256.)


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Maybe I miss understood, but I thought you selected the constant voltage option in AB. The card will still spike to the 20% power limit as need arises. I think the AB programmer, Unwinder, said the limit was 1256 and that is the limit I see in monitoring software. Other posters have said it is 1300. Personally, I would not set voltage higher than 1213 and let power limit take it from there. I use 1213 and 8% power limit.


I think I had force constant voltage checked before, but most ppl here didn't check constant voltage, so I I unchecked it








I couldn't really tell the difference though. So are you using force constant voltage option for your 1213 voltage? Why set power limit to 8%? any reason for that?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I think I had force constant voltage checked before, but most ppl here didn't check constant voltage, so I I unchecked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't really tell the difference though. So are you using force constant voltage option for your 1213 voltage? Why set power limit to 8%? any reason for that?


No I am not using force constant voltage. I thought that was recommended by one poster for Crossfire cards.

I will be getting my watercooling parts tomorrow or Monday. Then I will probably experiment with more options just to push the card higher.

Personally, I am nervous about forcing constant voltage. I think it breaks the AMD rules of card design but maybe I'm being too paranoid.

The 8% was suggested by a couple of posters in this thread. The math suggests it pushes the card pretty hard, i.e. over 1300.


----------



## mikey12784

I am running 1125/1500 (wanted the 200Mhz above stock non-boost state) and noticed that when I tick 8% in powertune, GPU-z showed a max VDDC that I doubt few would believe. (1.424) normally @ 10%, which is more than enough for 1125/1500, highest i'll get is 1.246. (which I don't think is terrible).

great card









edit: forgot to say, powercolor MYST 7870 Tahiti LE


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey12784*
> 
> I am running 1125/1500 (wanted the 200Mhz above stock non-boost state) and noticed that when I tick 8% in powertune, GPU-z showed a max VDDC that I doubt few would believe. (1.424) normally @ 10%, which is more than enough for 1125/1500, highest i'll get is 1.246. (which I don't think is terrible).
> 
> great card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: forgot to say, powercolor MYST 7870 Tahiti LE


What yours asics quality? Just right click on your GPU-Z for ascis quality.


----------



## mikey12784

61.1%, should have put that in original post, apologies!

Bios is the 032, havn't had luck finding the "magic" 028 bios file around yet







I'm good where I am though, will easily do 1175/1500 @ +10%, so i'm OK with that


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey12784*
> 
> 61.1%, should have put that in original post, apologies!
> 
> Bios is the 032, havn't had luck finding the "magic" 028 bios file around yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good where I am though, will easily do 1175/1500 @ +10%, so i'm OK with that


I have also powercolor MYST and my asics are 58, 65. If you want stock 028 bios, let me know. I can upload it for you like 10 hours later when I get back home.

@OP

It would be great if your excel sheet has asics quality % for 7870 tahiti LE owners.


----------



## mikey12784

Just did a run @ 1250/1500, "only" 10% power, and it crashed on 4th test of 3dmark 11. Opps, apparently it needed the 20%. 1205/1500 ran fine @ 10% though. VRM's never got above 66c. BF3 will get them hotter though, even @ 1150 core.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I been playing with my cards and now I want to OC higher. Only thing I made change was OC 1160/1500 with power limit 20%.
> Should I up my vcore for higher OC? My fan is set to auto right now and top cards goes like 80c peak. VRM peak is like 70s C.
> I know some ppl can reach 1200 core using default voltage, but I have very low asics quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got like 58% and 65%)
> I wish I can get a replacement and pick up higher asics quality. Some ppl say asics quality doesn't matter, but I think higher asics were mostly better.


Tom I reach 1200 easily but my fan is manual control. You need at least 60% fan to keep temps reasonable. My ASIC score is 67.6 and from what I've read, many put little stock in that number. Yea, the fan is loud but just use headphones or turn game volume up high. These cards can handle 80C for extended periods but I don't let mine go over 75C. Remember all cards OC differently and maybe you did get a "dud". And, to reach 1200, card automatically OC's to 1.256mv core voltage, at least mine does with Afterburner 3.0. If you can, I suggest you leave the card at 1200. That's the most stable for mine. If not leave it at 1160...helluvan OC from 975.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Tom I reach 1200 easily but my fan is manual control. You need at least 60% fan to keep temps reasonable. My ASIC score is 67.6 and from what I've read, many put little stock in that number. Yea, the fan is loud but just use headphones or turn game volume up high. These cards can handle 80C for extended periods but I don't let mine go over 75C. Remember all cards OC differently and maybe you did get a "dud". And, to reach 1200, card automatically OC's to 1.256mv core voltage, at least mine does with Afterburner 3.0. If you can, I suggest you leave the card at 1200. That's the most stable for mine. If not leave it at 1160...helluvan OC from 975.


I am satisfied with 7870 tahiti LE CF set up, but I just want to OC higher








So your card peak at 1.256mv? What's your bios? I am curious what other ppl are getting their max voltage.


----------



## 8800GT

I know I have probably said this before a lot but I want to reiterate. These cards will throttle up to 1.256v no matter what if the card demands it unless you set constant voltage without powerplay in AB. And to add to this, the power control only raises the TDP and not the voltage. Although a higher voltage will raise the TDP a higher power control % will not raise the voltage. Therefor +20% at stock volts with constant voltage won't raise the volts. But it will make it run at those volts all the time or a higher voltage.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> *@mikey12784*
> Just did a run @ 1250/1500, "only" 10% power, and it crashed on 4th test of 3dmark 11. Opps, apparently it needed the 20%. 1205/1500 ran fine @ 10% though. VRM's never got above 66c. BF3 will get them hotter though, even @ 1150 core.


I am currently using 1150/1500 @ 10% PB, and @ 8% even 1150/1500 starts throttling! My PSU is Antec 530W(modular), what's yours?
BTW, my ASIC score is 62.8...


----------



## krazyatom

I have not played around with power limit yet. I had throttling with 0%, so I bumped to maximum 20%.
I know some card may clock 1200+ without power limit increase. I guess mine is dud








So who's not even getting 1100 with powerlimit 20%? lol. Probably none..

1160/1500, 20% power limit
ascis 58, 65


----------



## mikey12784

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I am currently using 1150/1500 @ 10% PB, and @ 8% even 1150/1500 starts throttling! My PSU is Antec 530W(modular), what's yours?
> BTW, my ASIC score is 62.8...


Corsair HX 850 gold, modular.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Props for the "effort" and "persistence".... but..... I just don't see that much work worth it, as it doesn't seem like you're having fun with the copper dust...
> 
> You just put $100+ dollars of product and labor into something, that won't really get you even 20% more than stock overclocking.


seriously though this is OCN since when do we really care about spending extra cash and effort to squeeze out some extra performance or comfort just because we can. not everyone is a poor college student living in mom's basement


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey12784*
> 
> 61.1%, should have put that in original post, apologies!
> 
> Bios is the 032, havn't had luck finding the "magic" 028 bios file around yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good where I am though, will easily do 1175/1500 @ +10%, so i'm OK with that


If you're in the flashing mood, I uploaded my .028 bios for you straight off my 7870 myst. with gpuz Linky
Make sure you post results, I haven't seen performance comparisons on the two.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I have not played around with power limit yet. I had throttling with 0%, so I bumped to maximum 20%.
> I know some card may clock 1200+ without power limit increase. I guess mine is dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who's not even getting 1100 with powerlimit 20%? lol. Probably none..
> 
> 1160/1500, 20% power limit
> ascis 58, 65


That's about the highest I've gotten with both cards stably. I can now get P13551 consistently in 3dmark, 16564 was the graphics score.
I went back to the 13.1 drivers and they don't seem to jitter as much for me. The above score was with ulps and powerplay disabled, I don't use the constant voltage tick since it seems to restrict the voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> seriously though this is OCN since when do we really care about spending extra cash and effort to squeeze out some extra performance or comfort just because we can. not everyone is a poor college student living in mom's basement


I gave up trying to explain things to him ha, he keeps bashin' people for wanting to water cool or mod these cards. It's quieter, it extends the life of whatever electronic you're cooling, and it's also a nice hobby to keep you busy.
Not many people can say, Hey my pc is cooled by water...
Once I have these a while or I find a game that these can't push ridiculous frame rates, I think a vmod will be in order, with a vmod these should be faster than oc'd 7970s of course this would require water cooling for obvious reasons.
I've seen vmods on the regular 7870s and they pushed 7970 speeds.


----------



## markovian

Yea aredy proving difficult IMA have to tear down part of my loop and on vid cards water never dose a lot without a vmod but man do I love low temps the actual cutting of the copper wasent to bad mounting the m********** yea that part is really a pain in the


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I have also powercolor MYST and my asics are 58, 65. If you want stock 028 bios, let me know. I can upload it for you like 10 hours later when I get back home.
> 
> @OP
> 
> It would be great if your excel sheet has asics quality % for 7870 tahiti LE owners.


Id appreciate it if you uploaded the bios! Thanks


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikey12784*
> 
> 61.1%, should have put that in original post, apologies!
> 
> Bios is the 032, havn't had luck finding the "magic" 028 bios file around yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good where I am though, will easily do 1175/1500 @ +10%, so i'm OK with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also powercolor MYST and my asics are 58, 65. If you want stock 028 bios, let me know. I can upload it for you like 10 hours later when I get back home.
> 
> @OP
> 
> It would be great if your excel sheet has asics quality % for 7870 tahiti LE owners.
Click to expand...

I'll add it ASAP

Post your ASIC results here or PM me. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> If you're in the flashing mood, I uploaded my .028 bios for you straight off my 7870 myst. with gpuz Linky
> Make sure you post results, I haven't seen performance comparisons on the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the highest I've gotten with both cards stably. I can now get P13551 consistently in 3dmark, 16564 was the graphics score.
> I went back to the 13.1 drivers and they don't seem to jitter as much for me. The above score was with ulps and powerplay disabled, I don't use the constant voltage tick since it seems to restrict the voltage.
> I gave up trying to explain things to him ha, he keeps bashin' people for wanting to water cool or mod these cards. It's quieter, it extends the life of whatever electronic you're cooling, and it's also a nice hobby to keep you busy.
> Not many people can say, Hey my pc is cooled by water...
> Once I have these a while or I find a game that these can't push ridiculous frame rates, I think a vmod will be in order, with a vmod these should be faster than oc'd 7970s of course this would require water cooling for obvious reasons.
> I've seen vmods on the regular 7870s and they pushed 7970 speeds.


forgive my ignorance but what is a vmod?


----------



## akbisw

Count me in brothers! I'm still not done OC'ing the memory yet. I cant reach 1300mhz on the core which is a shame. I will play with it more. Power limit at 0%. Also got a NEW .31 BIOS on my card. just received it today!


----------



## krazyatom

@akbisw

Nice oc without power limit. May I ask your idle voltage and peak? Also asics quality


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @akbisw
> 
> Nice oc without power limit. May I ask your idle voltage and peak? Also asics quality


It's 63. Look at the owners chart


----------



## krazyatom

Ok,

my asics quality for GPU1 59.6% GPU2 65%.(I thought GPU1 was 58%)
GPU1 Maximum voltage reading from GPU-Z is 1.242V. Current reading 0.945V
GPU2 Maximum voltage reading from GPU-Z is 1.230V. Current reading 0.797V

They're both 028 Bios and OC'ed to 1160/1500, power limit 10%.
If I set to 8% it will throttle, so 10% is where I am stable.

Does anybody have high asics quality 7870 tahiti LE? I just want to compare voltages.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> It's 63. Look at the owners chart


Could you change my clocks to 1200/1570 lol. 0.31 BIOS does NOT allow OVERCLOCKS!!! I had to set the fan to 60% to bring the temp down to 74C after OC. lol here i thought i had the GOLDEN card







. Still happy with this card!! lol

btw my vdc was 1.213V at 1200/1570. My Card CANNOT handle extra voltage input. It starts to choke and artifact! So power limit has to be at 0%


----------



## markovian

So I pulled off putting the sink on booted to bios than CPU led comes on ... Never touched the CPU pull it bent pin I'm confused if I get it to run I'm done molding tell next year ... I was so happy to


----------



## smith1212

Anyone tried a different cooler for the myst? Like the accelero twin turbo or mono? Seems like a googd choice with this airplane fan and the temps the myst generates.


----------



## markovian

OK so after some work the card is dead this time I have a accsadental damag warentie no one try this mod please it just takes to little for it to kill our card

After swapping boards fixing everything a very slight shift in the position and dead there's just to many important parts way to close

Thank god for acsadental date warranties tho lol

I won't be water cooling a cards vrm without a actual block ever again tho


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I am satisfied with 7870 tahiti LE CF set up, but I just want to OC higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your card peak at 1.256mv? What's your bios? I am curious what other ppl are getting their max voltage.


Bios is 028 which I believe is the original bios that ships with PowerColor cards. I have 2 cards, ordered 2 months apart, and both have 028. I am satisfied with this bios and will not be changing it.


----------



## markovian

ok the pics i promised lets start of with 1/2 the reasion why i killed my first card

dont drink and mod

next up some pics of it pulled off and it booted
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt358/markovian/1298_zps21d4340a.jpg

ok see the littel resistors to the right thows are whats killed 2 cards now it dosent take alot 1 cross there directaly hooked to ur 12v in and will kill ur card in 1 power bution press regardless of if it auto shuts off ]


well theres ur pics ill post again when i do this again ... no more water on my vrm tho im going to take the original vrm sink and strap a small fan to it and call it good im done killing cards

oh and if it wasent for the misterius watter leak im still confused nothing is leaking but i had water leak somewhere in the install this woulda been a sucsess

all in all im not to mad about it caz how risky this is shakeing my case coulda cused a problem

next time i will be useing some 90 fittings tho i think if i put fittings on it everywhewre it was needed insted of tube bends i may of been ok all speculation tho


----------



## spp85

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870XT (Tahiti LE) is simply an outstanding performer and can play most of the games at max settings. *I was only overclocked it a bit on the core to 1050Mhz*. After that i benched with Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 with extreme preset i got total score of *1531* where as a GeForce GTX680 according to Xbit, scores just a bit higher *1763*. Here is my unigine valley bench


Xbit score of GeForce GTX680 is:


*Those who overclock max of this card can equal or beat GTX680 which is almost double in price







. This card is currently the best value high end card available now, I gonna bench more and post results here.......*


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith1212*
> 
> Anyone tried a different cooler for the myst? Like the accelero twin turbo or mono? Seems like a googd choice with this airplane fan and the temps the myst generates.


Yes already posted this pic but here it is just for you











using sapphire trixx for custom fan settings and mild overclock 1100mhz gpu

Idle temps fan 40% temp 33c

Load is normally fan 65% temp 65-70c hardly any fan noise with a sound meter about 50db which is quiet office

VRM temps Ide 37c load 75-80c which is acceptable


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> Load is normally fan 65% temp 65-70c hardly any fan noise with a sound meter about 50db which is quiet office


LOL at 50 db is quiet. I wouldn't call something quiet until about 35db.


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> LOL at 50 db is quiet. I wouldn't call something quiet until about 35db.


Well if you have a PC that is water cooled with no fans or mechanical drives and in a sound proof room you might just get 35db if how ever you live in the real world 50db is acceptable


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan*
> 
> Id appreciate it if you uploaded the bios! Thanks


Here you go. It's 028 bio file.

028tahiti.zip 106k .zip file


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markovian*
> 
> ok the pics i promised lets start of with 1/2 the reasion why i killed my first card
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> dont drink and mod
> 
> next up some pics of it pulled off and it booted
> http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt358/markovian/1298_zps21d4340a.jpg
> 
> ok see the littel resistors to the right thows are whats killed 2 cards now it dosent take alot 1 cross there directaly hooked to ur 12v in and will kill ur card in 1 power bution press regardless of if it auto shuts off ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well theres ur pics ill post again when i do this again ... no more water on my vrm tho im going to take the original vrm sink and strap a small fan to it and call it good im done killing cards
> 
> oh and if it wasent for the misterius watter leak im still confused nothing is leaking but i had water leak somewhere in the install this woulda been a sucsess
> 
> all in all im not to mad about it caz how risky this is shakeing my case coulda cused a problem
> 
> next time i will be useing some 90 fittings tho i think if i put fittings on it everywhewre it was needed insted of tube bends i may of been ok all speculation tho


 Sorry for your loss. So was it a leak that killed your cards?


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> LOL at 50 db is quiet. I wouldn't call something quiet until about 35db.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have a PC that is water cooled with no fans or mechanical drives and in a sound proof room you might just get 35db if how ever you live in the real world 50db is acceptable
Click to expand...

At my house, background noise is around 31-35db. But I live in a quiet suburb. Even still 50 db is around the volume of normal conversation.

It does of course depend on the distance you measure at.


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> At my house, background noise is around 31-35db. But I live in a quiet suburb. Even still 50 db is around the volume of normal conversation.
> 
> It does of course depend on the distance you measure at.


Sound mic 1 inch form card with side panel off


----------



## akbisw

This is the best I can do.

I took off the plastic shroud off my EZ model and just stuck bunch of fans on the thing (think Frankenstein). Memory tops out at 68C and GPU core tops out at 70C after all that trouble!!


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Count me in, got two a week ago


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in, got two a week ago


man I am jealous lol. What's your asics quality on both cards and voltages?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I can do.
> 
> I took off the plastic shroud off my EZ model and just stuck bunch of fans on the thing (think Frankenstein). Memory tops out at 68C and GPU core tops out at 70C after all that trouble!!


Nice! Pics??


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> man I am jealous lol. What's your asics quality on both cards and voltages?


Asic quality is 63%. I dunno if thats good or bad? I can run those clocks at 1187 VDDC.

Is terrible crossfire scaling a common issue at this time with 7870 LE? I get anywhere from 0 to 57% load on the second card...


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Nice! Pics??


I will worry about aesthetics after I get a good OC








Also, the heatsink on this is really TINY


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> Asic quality is 63%. I dunno if thats good or bad? I can run those clocks at 1187 VDDC.
> 
> Is terrible crossfire scaling a common issue at this time with 7870 LE? I get anywhere from 0 to 57% load on the second card...


I can't remember what I did. I had bad GPU usage when I received the card. I had to make few changes to my power limit and disable CCC overdrive.
Right now it crossfire scales very nicely except world of warcraft.


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

My config in 3DMARK 11






i finally touch 9200p









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6347931

i hope you enjoy


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Sorry for your loss. So was it a leak that killed your cards?


Sure looks like it was oozing TIM on the edges of the VRM waterblock - a lesson for us all.


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbtemps url=*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best I can do.
> 
> I took off the plastic shroud off my EZ model and just stuck bunch of fans on the thing (think Frankenstein). Memory tops out at 68C and GPU core tops out at 70C after all that trouble!!


What were your temps before removing the shroud?


----------



## Janac

My watercooled 7870 Tahiti LE with EK.- New Wave


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> My watercooled 7870 Tahiti LE with EK.- New Wave


Good looking pics. Is that an older design EK gpu block? How are you cooling the VRMs and memory?

I will post my watercooling pics once I get my parts. It will be fun to compare different approaches.


----------



## HmoobYaj87

I believe having heatsinks on the vrm on the back side of the board should help out with temps on the vrm. i was benching my cards and by blowing cold air (with a compressed air can) straight at the top vrms on the back side, my temps drop from 80c to 68c on a core clock of 1200 at 1.256v but I'm just alittle worried about shorting anything on the card if I do put heatsinks there.


----------



## markovian

i dono if it was the leak or the block everything else came back to life except the card yea the vrms are a pain with tim i just used the factory stuff on there to be safe and thats what it did

and i didnt really lose anything accsadental damage warentie


----------



## Janac

OK, why is my graphics card crashing when i put load on it? GPU temp is ok and i believe that is 70-80°C for VRMs also gud.

Can be the memory? i dont have any heatsinks on it.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in, got two a week ago


Nice! Can you share some benchmarks once you get settled? Also, can you try to clock your memory @1500 for a few tests to compare with mine. My powercolor Mysts don't like the memory overclocked.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Nice! Pics??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will worry about aesthetics after I get a good OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the heatsink on this is really TINY
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

What case do you have and do you use that side fan as an intake or exhaust?


----------



## hellr4isEr

Purchased the Powercolor 7870 LE Myst. The original cooling system is horrible. Loud and HOT! So here's what I did. Like others as well. Works great fyi. Pics:

STOCK:


Heatsink Removed, the original TIM is spread evenly, i was surprised!


Cleaned it up, such a shiny beauty!


Zip tie'd 2 Cooler Master R4 120mm case fans I had laying around, not the quietest option but are fairly good at moving air (would have rather used Cougar V12BB fans, they are nice and quiet and push great air.


Installed the original heatsink back on, using IC Diamond TIM and removed the original fan and shroud.


Installed on the DWood tech bench on an ASRock Extreme4.


Being powered by 2 convenient 3-pin adapters.


Sorry for the crap pics at times, Cell phones aren't the best under low lighting.
Anyways, here's the temps:

Idle:
Core: 28c
VRAM: 31c

Full Load:
Core: 62c
VRAM: 81c

Wish i measured the stock heatsink, but oh well. This solution is much quieter and can be even quieter depending on the fan used and the use of a fan controller.

Edit: ASIC Quality = 66.6% .28 Bios


----------



## Janac

And ambient temps?


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> And ambient temps?


Sorry i have no way to measure. Im in Chicago if that helps your understand my environment. 68F or 20C right now.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> OK, why is my graphics card crashing when i put load on it? GPU temp is ok and i believe that is 70-80°C for VRMs also gud.
> 
> Can be the memory? i dont have any heatsinks on it.


Be very careful with the VRMs. They do get hot under little load real fast. Personally, I am going to heatsink them and the memory then blow air on them. Many posters say you need to blow air on VRMs and RAM as well as heatsink them if you are using a universal gpu waterblock.

Here is a pic of where I think the RAM and VRMs are;


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> And ambient temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i have no way to measure. Im in Chicago if that helps your understand my environment. 68F or 20C right now.
Click to expand...

How did you clean the IHS? How did you avoid contacting the transistors?


----------



## mikey12784

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucydM4Tr1x*
> 
> My config in 3DMARK 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i finally touch 9200p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6347931
> 
> i hope you enjoy


Takes my tahiti le @ 1175/1500 and i7 2700k @ 4600Mhz for 9250 points







. Those 7870 regular cards are pretty quick too it seems









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5999458

I guess it was @ 1180/1525, before I figured out I score lower with overclocked memory









This was my highest score:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6303381

That was with the second card I got, it overclocked much higher, but came w/out VRM sinks from the factory, so sent it back. They were hitting 100c easy @ stock speeds.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What case do you have and do you use that side fan as an intake or exhaust?


Side is exhaust. the other one thats leaning on the card is intake


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> What were your temps before removing the shroud?


75C on the core and 70C on the memory


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> How did you clean the IHS? How did you avoid contacting the transistors?


use cotton swabs for more precise cleaning and i use rubbing alcohol.. the TIM wasn't as crappy as some ive seen where i had to use arctic clean because it turned almost solid.


----------



## 8800GT

The 7870 LE's are all going to be pretty low ASIC quality just because of the fact they are binned Tahiti chips. Using the same wattage and higher voltage as a 7950 with lower core count makes sense anyway that it would be lower. And being lower binned chips they were already not fit to be a 7950 at reasonable voltage and speeds to match. My 2 cents anyway :


----------



## javedk1

For those of you with the powercolor MYST what bios and driver is the best for OC because my MYST only seems to get to 1050/1500 before it starts giving me artifacts on evga OC scanner.


----------



## catalan

Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Here you go. It's 028 bio file.
> 
> 028tahiti.zip 106k .zip file


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javedk1*
> 
> For those of you with the powercolor MYST what bios and driver is the best for OC because my MYST only seems to get to 1050/1500 before it starts giving me artifacts on evga OC scanner.


im running 1200 core clock 24/7 now. Try playing a game and monitor vram temp. if it goes past 70C it will flickr; which was my case


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Nice! Can you share some benchmarks once you get settled? Also, can you try to clock your memory @1500 for a few tests to compare with mine. My powercolor Mysts don't like the memory overclocked.


I will try to put out a bunch of bench results asap. The problem is that I'm on some crippled ddr3 1333 at the moment, because the ram I intended for this build did not work with the Asrock 970 unfortunately. Im gona get to overclocking the ram tonight.


----------



## Sadmoto

Sooo I've got myself a Sapphire 7870 XT and Im loving it.









I run it at stock but I have OC'd to 1200/1600 stable under 80C, sadly my CPU holds my card back so its not worth the extra heat/ wear n' tear when I'm still playing games 30+fps max settings @975/1500. ^^


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> The 7870 LE's are all going to be pretty low ASIC quality just because of the fact they are binned Tahiti chips. Using the same wattage and higher voltage as a 7950 with lower core count makes sense anyway that it would be lower. And being lower binned chips they were already not fit to be a 7950 at reasonable voltage and speeds to match. My 2 cents anyway :


so 7870 tahiti chips are failed 7950 chips?


----------



## MikeMike86

I posted the bios a long time ago, but eBombzer has it at the first page now. Seems like there's only .029 .31 and .32, the .31 being locked?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> forgive my ignorance but what is a vmod?


Vmod is short for voltage mod, where you solder pots and resistors to the pcb so you can supply more power to the ram and gpu core.
More power (voltage/amperage) = higher overclock.
I've seen people go as far as putting several extra capacitors on them to get a solid boost in gains.


----------



## MikeMike86

I posted the bios a long time ago, but eBombzer has it at the first page now. Seems like there's only .028 .31 and .32, the .31 being locked?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> forgive my ignorance but what is a vmod?


Vmod is short for voltage mod, where you solder pots and resistors to the pcb so you can supply more power to the ram and gpu core.
More power (voltage/amperage) = higher overclock.
I've seen people go as far as putting several extra capacitors on them to get a solid boost in gains.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> so 7870 tahiti chips are failed 7950 chips?


I think it's mostly assumed so, could be a perfectly fine core that's laser cut.
The 7950 is a cut down 7970 so I'd assume these are just cut down 7950s, might be a little lower quality but I wouldn't suspect them of selling complete junk chips.

There are lots of 7950s with 40-60% asic scores, google it. I'm still not completely sold on this whole asic thing.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> so 7870 tahiti chips are failed 7950 chips?


I cannot confirm this but most likely. Not failed per-se, just does not meet the minimum specs for the 7950. So instead of throwing away the core they disable a few shader clusters and sell it for less.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I cannot confirm this but most likely. Not failed per-se, just does not meet the minimum specs for the 7950. So instead of throwing away the core they disable a few shader clusters and sell it for less.


I assume we have a successor to 6930 which never made to US unfortunately. AMD is doing exactly the same thing with 7870 LE as they did with 5830 and 6930. I wish it was entitled as 7930 tho.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> so 7870 tahiti chips are failed 7950 chips?


Well, I guess you could argue that the 7950s are failed 7970 chips.









Also, many 7950s have 1200 RAM, and we have 1500. I am starting to see more 1500 RAM 7950s and that is probably my second card; it will be GPU #1 and the 7870 XT will be GPU #2 in a CrossfireX setup.


----------



## hellr4isEr

for those of u at 1200/1600 what voltage and is it worth it to OC? What are the gains??


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Sooo I've got myself a Sapphire 7870 XT and Im loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run it at stock but I have OC'd to 1200/1600 stable under 80C, sadly my CPU holds my card back so its not worth the extra heat/ wear n' tear when I'm still playing games 30+fps max settings @975/1500. ^^


Does the Sapphire XT HD7870 have HYNX ram? The Myst has Elpida.


----------



## tp4tissue

Question guys... I tried flashing my Myst with the atiwinflash , via gui..

It says "mismatch"

I was attempting to use the .30 bios posted on the OP

Whussup wit that?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Wait so it's entirely possible to flash a 7870 to a Tahiti?


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Wait so it's entirely possible to flash a 7870 to a Tahiti?


nope


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*
> 
> nope


WHOPS, misread the post lol


----------



## goodspeed2k13

Hi all. I got a pair for CF, but haven't used them yet. I decided to rebuild my system in a Fractal case and upgrade my power supply also, so waiting on the new case.

I got Fractal for the noise dampening, since my system has been loud for years, getting older and want a little more peace and quiet. My old case is 10+ years old now, and has seen many builds and even watercooled for a while. (Enermax or Chieftec aluminum version of the Antec 1000AMG)

hellr4isEr , I was thinking of doing exactly what you have done to lower the noise by taking of the shroud and using two fans.
To bad you didn't have before temperature on the stock cooler.

The question I have is does the card take up 3 slots total now instead of two with the fans ziptied on it like like that?
What speed and cfm are the fans rated at that you are using?

I probably do a before and after temp measurement if I decide to go that route or get arctic extreme 2 ( will that fit these cards,anyone?)


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*
> 
> nope


Incorrect. It is entirely possible to do that. You will just have a dead card.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Incorrect. It is entirely possible to do that. You will just have a dead card.


Oh that's cute.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodspeed2k13*
> 
> Hi all. I got a pair for CF, but haven't used them yet. I decided to rebuild my system in a Fractal case and upgrade my power supply also, so waiting on the new case.
> 
> I got Fractal for the noise dampening, since my system has been loud for years, getting older and want a little more peace and qieut. My old case is 10+ years old now, and has seen many builds and even watercooled for a while. (Enermax or Chieftec aluminum version of the Antec 1000AMG)
> 
> hellr4isEr , I was thinking of doing exactly what you have done to lower the noise by taking of the shroud and using two fans.
> To bad you didn't have before temperature on the stock cooler.
> 
> The question I have is does the card take up 3 slots total now instead of two with the fans ziptied on it like like that?
> What speed and cfm are the fans rated at that you are using?
> 
> I probably do a before and after temp measurement if I decide to go that route or get arctic extreme 2 ( will that fit these cards,anyone?)


yup takes up 3 slots.. if u want quieter i suggest using a closed water loop and Dwood bracket. The fans are standard Cooler Master R4 Newegg Link. I wouldve used better fans but that's all i had laying around.


----------



## MikeMike86

Antec 620 with amd mount right here in cooling classifieds.He wants $30+shipping and it comes with a 7970 mount, which should be easy to mod to fit these if you have to mod it at all. The screws it comes with should have enough give, 53.2mm vs 54mm I think is all it is.


----------



## goodspeed2k13

Very tempting for $30+sh.
I might as well go full out water if do go that route, i still have a reservoir somewhere and a 12v pump









I'll run it in the new case for a while and see how I like it.

Thanks for letting me know about the post.


----------



## oats2012

Well guys in the pursuit of better temps I made a quick addition to my case lol





I did it by zip tied the fans together and then single zip tie to the back grating as a pivot point. Sounds unstable but its pretty good and wanted to keep it minimal and not look like crap lol

I haven't been able to really tell an appreciable difference in my temps though







maybe 1-2 C in games....but honestly it fluctuates so much from map to map in BF3 and borderlands 2 that its probably within the margin of error. but I really like the look of the orange cougars through my window so I'll keep it for a while









also here are some pics of my benchmarks

Stock Cpu but overclocked 7870 to 1200/1500


4.2 oc on the cpu with oc 7870


Here is my score 3dmark11 with my cpu overclocked to 4.2 GHZ. The score went from 9212 to this one


And before a certain someone asks.....ASICS quality 67.2% lol









overclocked using afterburner beta 7. 1200/1500 with fan at 60% and power +8%


----------



## smith1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Purchased the Powercolor 7870 LE Myst. The original cooling system is horrible. Loud and HOT! So here's what I did. Like others as well. Works great fyi. Pics:
> 
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> Heatsink Removed, the original TIM is spread evenly, i was surprised!
> 
> 
> Cleaned it up, such a shiny beauty!
> 
> 
> Zip tie'd 2 Cooler Master R4 120mm case fans I had laying around, not the quietest option but are fairly good at moving air (would have rather used Cougar V12BB fans, they are nice and quiet and push great air.
> 
> 
> Installed the original heatsink back on, using IC Diamond TIM and removed the original fan and shroud.
> 
> 
> Installed on the DWood tech bench on an ASRock Extreme4.
> 
> 
> Being powered by 2 convenient 3-pin adapters.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap pics at times, Cell phones aren't the best under low lighting.
> Anyways, here's the temps:
> 
> Idle:
> Core: 28c
> VRAM: 31c
> 
> Full Load:
> Core: 62c
> VRAM: 81c
> 
> Wish i measured the stock heatsink, but oh well. This solution is much quieter and can be even quieter depending on the fan used and the use of a fan controller.
> 
> Edit: ASIC Quality = 66.6% .28 Bios


How did you fasten the the two fans to the heatsink? Looks like a worthy installation to try it myself. Is it easy to remove the original fan and shroud (Are there screws to loosen or do you have to crack the shroud?


----------



## Janac

just screws


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Does the Sapphire XT HD7870 have HYNX ram? The Myst has Elpida.


Im not sure, how would I figure this out?


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> for those of u at 1200/1600 what voltage and is it worth it to OC? What are the gains??


It is a little more than a 20% overclock and the gains reflect that. At 1150, I am running at stock voltage. I had problems with artifacts above that.


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Well guys in the pursuit of better temps I made a quick addition to my case lol


I tried this arrangement with and without the cowl on a 7870 MYST and got no discernible difference in temperatures. If anything, temps were perhaps 0.5 C worse without the cowl. If anyone is interested, I attached the stock fan by just running the stock screws between the heat sink blades. It is hard to say but it might be slightly quieter without the cowl. The quality of the sound seems smoother.

I do think the extra fans help on my system, but I have an nVidia card (for hybrid PhysX) below the 7870. There is one slot of space between the two cards.

Edit: put the cowl back on and there is definitely a slightly high pitch note that is not there without the cowl. I think I will take the cowl back off when I get a chance.


----------



## smith1212

What exactly should this arrangement help with temperatures? The fans are only on the small side so no big cooling effect.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith1212*
> 
> How did you fasten the the two fans to the heatsink? Looks like a worthy installation to try it myself. Is it easy to remove the original fan and shroud (Are there screws to loosen or do you have to crack the shroud?


there are 4 screws in a "square" shape that take the fan+shroud right off, remember to unplug the fan cable so u dont tug on it. I ziptied the fans to the gpu board. there are a few holes that were left empty so i put them to good use


----------



## akbisw

So how many fans does it take a cool an overclocked 7870?

....5...FIVE fans!!!!! and finally SUCCESS! HIGHEST TEMP from gpu:


Five fans. 4 bigger ones (120mm) and the tiny gpu fan tied to the heatsink. I took off the shroud. This is my final modification! Temps dont go above 65C at 1220/1500.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> OK, why is my graphics card crashing when i put load on it? GPU temp is ok and i believe that is 70-80°C for VRMs also gud.
> 
> Can be the memory? i dont have any heatsinks on it.


Did the memory come with heat sinks on it? If it came with heat sinks it may be important. I know the Sapphire Xt has some decent heat sink cooling going on with the memory so it may be needed.

What is your GPU temp at? What speed does it crash?


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> So how many fans does it take a cool an overclocked 7870?
> 
> ....5...FIVE fans!!!!! and finally SUCCESS! HIGHEST TEMP from gpu:
> 
> 
> Five fans. 4 bigger ones (120mm) and the tiny gpu fan tied to the heatsink. I took off the shroud. This is my final modification! Temps dont go above 65C at 1220/1500.


Holy Fan Balls man, what's the airflow pouring over that GPU? does it even have a chance to heat up the air around it?!?


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith1212*
> 
> What exactly should this arrangement help with temperatures? The fans are only on the small side so no big cooling effect.


I started doing it because my last card's temperature went up when I put a second card below it. It helped with this. I don't know about single card systems.


----------



## 13bgarli

Hey I'm new here; glad I found this forum

Now I have a quick question, when I overclock in Afterburner or the CCC for that matter, I see little improvement in-game. I can get up to 1250Mhz core clock and 1600Mhz Memory Clock on +10% power setting (to remedy the constant clock jumps).
Right now with that boost I get maybe 2fps more, max. Most of the time its actually LESS than when at stock clocks. Any idea what the problem could be? This testing was done in a variety of games, but the most noticeable was Crysis 3 on Very High with FXAA enabled (1920x1200).
I have the Sapphire version if that makes any difference.

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## KaBAM

Turn up the Power Limit as needed and don't overclock the RAM. Try it with just the core overclocked and see how it does.


----------



## 13bgarli

Yea anything over 1250 for the Core will cause an instant crash no matter the memory clock. Even 1250 seems like I'm pushing it, sometimes it'll work fine, other times it won't...
Interesting anyway, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Mirotvorez113

There have been plenty benches in this thread already, however, even more benches cant hurt









I ran a 1) single card at 975/1500, 2) single card at 1200/1585 and 3) CrossFire at 975/1500, benchmark results will be presented respectively. Some of the benchmarks did not work with CrossFire sadly.

Powercolor 7870 MYST x2
AsRock 970 Extreme 3
FX 6300 @ 4.465 Ghz
G.Skill Sniper 2x4gb 1866 XMP 1
TOPOWER TOP-1000WG
NZXT Source 210 with 5x120mm fans

Fan speed: 70%
Max core temp: 76C
Max VRM temp: 68C
VDDC: 1.203
Power Tune: +12%

3DMark 11 Performance Preset

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351659
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351924
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6354788
3DMark 11 Extreme Preset

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351691
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351956
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6355361
Heave Benchmark 4.0 Extreme Preset

FPS: 34.6
Score: 872
Min FPS: 14.5
Max FPS: 85.9
FPS: 39.6
Score: 998
Min FPS: 20.2
Max FPS: 94.1
In Crossfire the second card has 0% usage...
Bioshock Infinite [Ultra, Alternate Processing]

Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS
81.55 40.62 11.97 111.98
Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS
81.57 53.15 19.23 118.76
Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS
81.94 70.80 8.65 206.01
Alien VS Predator Bench

Resolution: 1920 x 1200
Texture Quality: 2
Shadow Quality: 3
Anisotropic Filtering: 16
SSAO: ON
Vertical Sync: OFF
DX11 Tessellation: ON
DX11 Advanced Shadows: ON
DX11 MSAA Samples: 1

Number of frames: 7662
Average Frame Time: 13.7ms
Average FPS: 73.1
Number of frames: 8820
Average Frame Time: 11.9ms
Average FPS: 84.1
Number of frames: 14487
Average Frame Time: 7.2ms
Average FPS: 138.5
Borderlands 2 [Maxed, Physx Low]

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
16847, 344011, 26, 94, 48.972
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
18828, 351899, 23, 93, 53.504
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
21472, 391120, 19, 101, 54.899
Far Cry 3 Singleplayer [Ultra, MSAA x4]

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
171, 6267, 25, 29, 27.286
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
111, 3508, 30, 32, 31.642
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
7038, 245261, 14, 47, 28.696
BattleField 3 Singleplayer [Ultra]

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
13687, 243739, 37, 79, 56.154
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
14116, 241772, 36, 87, 58.386
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
12465, 237537, 26, 100, 52.476

Sleeping Dogs




Resident Evil 6 Benchmark




Hard Reset Benchmark



CrossFire crashes the benchmark...
In some games, especially Far Cry 3, CrossFire was awful, in some other it scaled well. In CrossFire both GPUs get a very uneven usage almost all the time


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Did the memory come with heat sinks on it? If it came with heat sinks it may be important. I know the Sapphire Xt has some decent heat sink cooling going on with the memory so it may be needed.
> 
> What is your GPU temp at? What speed does it crash?


Nope, without memory heatsink.

Now it wouldnt even boot with block on, with stock cooling works gud.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> So how many fans does it take a cool an overclocked 7870?
> 
> ....5...FIVE fans!!!!! and finally SUCCESS!


what voltage and power level are u sitting at? im wondering if i need 5 fans as well because mine seems to be running great.. although i haven't OC'd


----------



## Janac

anyone has some clue, what could it be?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Nope, without memory heatsink.
> 
> Now it wouldnt even boot with block on, with stock cooling works gud.


Maybe the car bios preventsvit from operating at tcold temps.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> what voltage and power level are u sitting at? im wondering if i need 5 fans as well because mine seems to be running great.. although i haven't OC'd


Stock voltage and +9 on power limit. you probably wont . My memory temps reach 71C without even OCing them after playing for ~2 hours. I wanted to cool those properly. a heatsink would be a much better option but I had fans lying around so I stuck em all together. Gotta use my 1000w power supply somehow


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13bgarli*
> 
> Hey I'm nuntilre; glad I found this forum
> 
> Now I have a quick question, when I overclock in Afterburner or the CCC for that matter, I see little improvement in-game. I can get up to 1250Mhz core clock and 1600Mhz Memory Clock on +10% power setting (to remedy the constant clock jumps).
> Right now with that boost I get maybe 2fps more, max. Most of the time its actually LESS than when at stock clocks. Any idea what the problem could be? This testing was done in a variety of games, but the most noticeable was Crysis 3 on Very High with FXAA enabled (1920x1200).
> I have the Sapphire version if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys!


What CPU do you have? Crysis 3 demands a lot of CPU grunt. One thing to look for is an increase in GPU utilization as you lower clock rate.

Edit: your other post also made it sound like you OC is unstable. I suggest clocking down to 1200 or 1150 until you figure your problem out. I would also recommend lowering the memory clock to stock.


----------



## Bluesman

BREAKING NEWS!!!

Some Powercolor HD 7870 Myst cards have Hynix memory!! The memory on my card is Hynix H5G02H24AFR 301A. I just discovered this today while installing memory heatsinks.

Most Myst users report that they have Elpida memory and to quote TechpowerUp in their review of the Club3D 7870:
Quote:


> The GDDR5 memory chips are made by Elpida and carry the model number W2032BBBG-60-F.


This may explain why I easily attained 1620 MHz on this memory. I suspect I could go much higher but really see no need at this time. If I do oc the memory more, I will do it when I have my complete watercool solution installed; it has twin 90mm variable fans. Right now the card is out of my case as I await my waterblock, which I should get tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## mikey12784

I can confirm, I had 2 MYSTS in house, one mine one my brothers. His had Hynix memory, and had NO problem doing 100Mhz more than stock, and his scores increased as well. Mine can go over 1500Mhz, but it tends to have problems doing so.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey12784*
> 
> I can confirm, I had 2 MYSTS in house, one mine one my brothers. His had Hynix memory, and had NO problem doing 100Mhz more than stock, and his scores increased as well. Mine can go over 1500Mhz, but it tends to have problems doing so.


Mine has elpida and cannot go more than 50mhz without artifacting. This just furthers the fact these cards are made up of leftovers of the 79xx series.


----------



## Janac

Mine card easily went with OC memory, i mean went...


----------



## Janac

https://slo-tech.com/forum/t558866/p3939164#p3939164


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Mine has elpida and cannot go more than 50mhz without artifacting. This just furthers the fact these cards are made up of leftovers of the 79xx series.


In this review of the Sapphire HD 7870 XT, they got an *OC core of 1285 and memory OC of 1760*!! http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1651/pg12/sapphire-hd-7870-xt-with-boost-tahiti-le-graphics-card-review-power-temps-noise-and-overclocking.html

There is no doubt in my mind they had Hynix memory on that card.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikey12784*
> 
> I can confirm, I had 2 MYSTS in house, one mine one my brothers. His had Hynix memory, and had NO problem doing 100Mhz more than stock, and his scores increased as well. Mine can go over 1500Mhz, but it tends to have problems doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has elpida and cannot go more than 50mhz without artifacting. This just furthers the fact these cards are made up of leftovers of the 79xx series.
Click to expand...

Yea that's no secret. AMD and Intel do the same thing. If the chip doesn't meet 8350 or 3770K standards, they are used as 3570s or 4300s.

It's way to expensive to just throw these chips away.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Mine has elpida and cannot go more than 50mhz without artifacting. This just furthers the fact these cards are made up of leftovers of the 79xx series.


7870 Tahiti LE = Leftovers Edition









Cant overclock mine past 1585 without artifacting tho. But memory OC is not so important with 256bit bus anyways.


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> There have been plenty benches in this thread already, however, even more benches cant hurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a 1) single card at 975/1500, 2) single card at 1200/1585 and 3) CrossFire at 975/1500, benchmark results will be presented respectively. Some of the benchmarks did not work with CrossFire sadly.
> 
> Powercolor 7870 MYST x2
> AsRock 970 Extreme 3
> FX 6300 @ 4.465 Ghz
> G.Skill Sniper 2x4gb 1866 XMP 1
> TOPOWER TOP-1000WG
> NZXT Source 210 with 5x120mm fans
> 
> Fan speed: 70%
> Max core temp: 76C
> Max VRM temp: 68C
> VDDC: 1.203
> Power Tune: +12%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark 11 Performance Preset
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351659
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351924
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6354788
> 3DMark 11 Extreme Preset
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351691
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351956
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6355361
> Heave Benchmark 4.0 Extreme Preset
> 
> FPS: 34.6
> Score: 872
> Min FPS: 14.5
> Max FPS: 85.9
> FPS: 39.6
> Score: 998
> Min FPS: 20.2
> Max FPS: 94.1
> In Crossfire the second card has 0% usage...
> Bioshock Infinite [Ultra, Alternate Processing]
> 
> Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS
> 81.55 40.62 11.97 111.98
> Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS
> 81.57 53.15 19.23 118.76
> Scene Duration (seconds), Average FPS, Min FPS, Max FPS
> 81.94 70.80 8.65 206.01
> Alien VS Predator Bench
> 
> Resolution: 1920 x 1200
> Texture Quality: 2
> Shadow Quality: 3
> Anisotropic Filtering: 16
> SSAO: ON
> Vertical Sync: OFF
> DX11 Tessellation: ON
> DX11 Advanced Shadows: ON
> DX11 MSAA Samples: 1
> 
> Number of frames: 7662
> Average Frame Time: 13.7ms
> Average FPS: 73.1
> Number of frames: 8820
> Average Frame Time: 11.9ms
> Average FPS: 84.1
> Number of frames: 14487
> Average Frame Time: 7.2ms
> Average FPS: 138.5
> Borderlands 2 [Maxed, Physx Low]
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 16847, 344011, 26, 94, 48.972
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 18828, 351899, 23, 93, 53.504
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 21472, 391120, 19, 101, 54.899
> Far Cry 3 Singleplayer [Ultra, MSAA x4]
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 171, 6267, 25, 29, 27.286
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 111, 3508, 30, 32, 31.642
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 7038, 245261, 14, 47, 28.696
> BattleField 3 Singleplayer [Ultra]
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 13687, 243739, 37, 79, 56.154
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 14116, 241772, 36, 87, 58.386
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 12465, 237537, 26, 100, 52.476
> 
> Sleeping Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resident Evil 6 Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Reset Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> CrossFire crashes the benchmark...
> In some games, especially Far Cry 3, CrossFire was awful, in some other it scaled well. In CrossFire both GPUs get a very uneven usage almost all the time


In the single card tests, did your GPU usage stay near 100% in most of those tests? It is a little odd that in many of your tests the stock 7970 and OC 7970 are so close together. I am wondering if you are hitting any CPU limitations. I know I do in some areas of Borderlands 2 with my Q6600 at 3.2 Ghz. I don't think the game is multithreaded is well as it could be (On my system, BL2 CPU usage hits a ceiling at 60%. GPU usage and frame rate drops when this happens). It could also explain your poor crossfire scaling.


----------



## goodspeed2k13

I check on both of my cards and they are Hynix chips like some others have reported.








I think they are H5GQ2H24AFA

They should be able to reach 1600+ reading from reviews that have them on gtx670 cards.








Ofcourse I would suggest you heatsink them if you do.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> In the single card tests, did your GPU usage stay near 100% in most of those tests? It is a little odd that in many of your tests the stock 7970 and OC 7970 are so close together. I am wondering if you are hitting any CPU limitations. I know I do in some areas of Borderlands 2 with my Q6600 at 3.2 Ghz. I don't think the game is multithreaded is well as it could be (On my system, BL2 CPU usage hits a ceiling at 60%. GPU usage and frame rate drops when this happens). It could also explain your poor crossfire scaling.


It has to be his cpu, look at the combined tests and physics tests. FX-6300, overclock the crap outta that thing









And both of mine are Hynx, and both do 1600+


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> In the single card tests, did your GPU usage stay near 100% in most of those tests? It is a little odd that in many of your tests the stock 7970 and OC 7970 are so close together. I am wondering if you are hitting any CPU limitations. I know I do in some areas of Borderlands 2 with my Q6600 at 3.2 Ghz. I don't think the game is multithreaded is well as it could be (On my system, BL2 CPU usage hits a ceiling at 60%. GPU usage and frame rate drops when this happens). It could also explain your poor crossfire scaling.


Yes, actually with a single card the usage is very good 80-100%. In BL2 I know for a fact Im CPU limited, simply because of physx, need a physx card lol. I actually have a friend that ran BL2 on Q6600 and I know exactly what you are talking about. I hope I'm not CPU limited as much in the other titles, cause I just got FX 6300. I can push it some more maybe and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> It has to be his cpu, look at the combined tests and physics tests. FX-6300, overclock the crap outta that thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both of mine are Hynx, and both do 1600+


Got FX 6300 to boot at 5ghz, but it was not stable. Only if I could keep it cooler







Got Swiftech Polaris, so I can only do so much. I actually got 3570K in the other rig, but I dont what tot dismantle the full WC loop on it to test 7870s. I dont actually even like 3570K much as weird as it sounds. Dunno if mine is Hynx, I didnt check yet.


----------



## krazyatom

I can also confirm that mines are both hynix as well, but mine can only do 1160/1550.


----------



## Mates Rates

My card has the elpida chips. I overclocked the memory for the first time today to 1592. Experienced no artifacting during its 3dmark11 run and its score increased marginally, nothing worthwhile.

1200/1500 Graphics score 9292
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6358186

1200/1592 Graphics score 9324
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6358202


----------



## Janac

Why so old drivers?


----------



## racer86

is anyone having crossfire issues with these cards? ive got 2 powercolor myst 7870 LEs and im having weird issues where my second card is not being utilized in benchmarks or games. Ive tried all the usual and tested each card individually and used 3 different drivers

just wondering if anyone has had these issues and fixed them


----------



## wolfreon

I was wondering if my PSU is related to fluctuating GPU usage from 100% to 64/63%. This is my setup:

i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz
Gskill Ripjaws X 8gb ddr3 @ 1600mhz
Powercolor Myst @ 1150/1500
1 SSD
1 Regular HDD
1 Green HDD
Cougar Power 550w


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quick Question here, are there any versions of a Tahiti LE card with a cooler similar to the HIS IceQ?



I'm looking at a new card but Silence is everything and I would prefer a blower style cooler


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> is anyone having crossfire issues with these cards? ive got 2 powercolor myst 7870 LEs and im having weird issues where my second card is not being utilized in benchmarks or games. Ive tried all the usual and tested each card individually and used 3 different drivers
> 
> just wondering if anyone has had these issues and fixed them


Have the same exact problem. Will probably just have to wait for new drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfreon*
> 
> I was wondering if my PSU is related to fluctuating GPU usage from 100% to 64/63%. This is my setup:
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz
> Gskill Ripjaws X 8gb ddr3 @ 1600mhz
> Powercolor Myst @ 1150/1500
> 1 SSD
> 1 Regular HDD
> 1 Green HDD
> Cougar Power 550w


It is not your PSU. If you read up the reviews, even x79 set up does not draw more than 400W.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> Got FX 6300 to boot at 5ghz, but it was not stable. Only if I could keep it cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got Swiftech Polaris, so I can only do so much. I actually got 3570K in the other rig, but I dont what tot dismantle the full WC loop on it to test 7870s. I dont actually even like 3570K much as weird as it sounds. Dunno if mine is Hynx, I didnt check yet.


I can relate, I like my 2500k better than this 3570k. It doesn't get nearly as hot nor does it take as much voltage to get there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> is anyone having crossfire issues with these cards? ive got 2 powercolor myst 7870 LEs and im having weird issues where my second card is not being utilized in benchmarks or games. Ive tried all the usual and tested each card individually and used 3 different drivers
> just wondering if anyone has had these issues and fixed them


Just needed to read more, maybe eBombzer can put this on the first post as well since it always gets asked.
It's because of powerplay and ulps, they throttle the second gpu a bit to lower the heat.
If you want to disable it for benching or overclocking change these two settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quick Question here, are there any versions of a Tahiti LE card with a cooler similar to the HIS IceQ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a new card but Silence is everything and I would prefer a blower style cooler


Blower style coolers are still really loud, but no, there are no blower style. If you want a quieter cooler go with the Sapphire XT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfreon*
> 
> I was wondering if my PSU is related to fluctuating GPU usage from 100% to 64/63%.


Should be powerful enough, I think psu issues cause crashing. Make sure you loaded up ccc and afterburner the way it's stated to do so in a link on the first post.


----------



## ztkraptor

Hmm, how hard is the RMA process for Powercolor?

Everything works fine at stock speeds, but my ASIC quality is only like 55% with one card, and 59% with the other...I think thats kinda lame

Do you think I would have a problem RMAing ?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> Hmm, how hard is the RMA process for Powercolor?
> 
> Everything works fine at stock speeds, but my ASIC quality is only like 55% with one card, and 59% with the other...I think thats kinda lame
> 
> Do you think I would have a problem RMAing ?


ASIC score really isn't a factor when buying a card and neither is the guarantee of over clocking. I would return them to vendor if you are not happy with them. If Vendor will not take them back contact Power Color and see what they can do.

Seems Myst HD7870 are over clocking right around 1200mhz and little over clock on the memory. How do your cards perform?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> Hmm, how hard is the RMA process for Powercolor?
> 
> Everything works fine at stock speeds, but my ASIC quality is only like 55% with one card, and 59% with the other...I think thats kinda lame
> 
> Do you think I would have a problem RMAing ?


I don't think you can rma for that reason. I too have asics quality 59% and 65%.
I can send it back to newegg, but I don't think they have replacements.
If you send your cards to powercolor, they probably send it back to you.


----------



## replogle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Purchased the Powercolor 7870 LE Myst. The original cooling system is horrible. Loud and HOT! So here's what I did. Like others as well. Works great fyi. Pics:
> 
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> Heatsink Removed, the original TIM is spread evenly, i was surprised!
> 
> 
> Cleaned it up, such a shiny beauty!
> 
> 
> Zip tie'd 2 Cooler Master R4 120mm case fans I had laying around, not the quietest option but are fairly good at moving air (would have rather used Cougar V12BB fans, they are nice and quiet and push great air.
> 
> 
> Installed the original heatsink back on, using IC Diamond TIM and removed the original fan and shroud.
> 
> 
> Installed on the DWood tech bench on an ASRock Extreme4.
> 
> 
> Being powered by 2 convenient 3-pin adapters.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap pics at times, Cell phones aren't the best under low lighting.
> Anyways, here's the temps:
> 
> Idle:
> Core: 28c
> VRAM: 31c
> 
> Full Load:
> Core: 62c
> VRAM: 81c
> 
> Wish i measured the stock heatsink, but oh well. This solution is much quieter and can be even quieter depending on the fan used and the use of a fan controller.
> 
> Edit: ASIC Quality = 66.6% .28 Bios


would you mind telling me how did you install these fans to the original heat sink? what is used to secure and installed the fans on it thank you


----------



## paleh0rse14

I'm running two of these in crossfire, but the fans and high temps are driving me absolutely NUTS! lol









So, I'd really like to put them both under water. I'm about to purchase a Swiftech H220 WC kit that can be upgraded/expanded to cover GPUs as well. Does anyone know what waterblocks are compatible with these 7870 Myst Edition cards?

(This is my first time setting up a water-cooled rig, so please forgive me if I ask any stupid questions!)

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quick Question here, are there any versions of a Tahiti LE card with a cooler similar to the HIS IceQ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a new card but Silence is everything and I would prefer a blower style cooler


Nope, but I run the Sapphire DualX one and my case fans overpower it at idle and in game if the fan is on auto... Once I kick the fan up to 75% manually in Ultra Bioshock Inf. then it actually becomes louder than everything else I have, and even then I can still hear my roommates nasty ass breathing.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I'm running two of these in crossfire, but the fans and high temps are driving me absolutely NUTS! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'd really like to put them both under water. I'm about to purchase a Swiftech H220 WC kit that can be upgraded/expanded to cover GPUs as well. Does anyone know what waterblocks are compatible with these 7870 Myst Edition cards?
> 
> (This is my first time setting up a water-cooled rig, so please forgive me if I ask any stupid questions!)
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


Here is the EK compatibility configurator that shows what EK universal blocks work: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1

The Myst gpu is mounted differently than other Tahiti cards, namely the 7950 and 7970. The difference is that both the 7950 and 7970 have a shim that surrounds the gpu. This results in the gpu being a little lower than the shim - complicating the mounting process. As far as I know, only Swiftech has a block that addresses this; the rest, like EK, add a spacer to meet the block: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278390-EK-VGA-Supreme-HF-amp-7970&p=5037086&viewfull=1#post5037086

So, the reason I went into the above is that a universal block made for the 7950 and 7970 may NOT work on the Tahiti LE mount. Make sure the mounting hardware has the washers, standoffs that address the LE gpu position. This install menu for the EK HWBOT suggests that our card is a "naked gpu" like the HD 6970 and should use the 0.8mm washers provided. http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109805220.pdf


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> Hmm, how hard is the RMA process for Powercolor?
> Everything works fine at stock speeds, but my ASIC quality is only like 55% with one card, and 59% with the other...I think thats kinda lame
> Do you think I would have a problem RMAing ?


If you bought them from newegg it'll be a 15% restocking fee I believe, when the 7950s went on sale I thought about sending these back to get those. The extra cost plus 15% didn't seem worth it for the mediocre gain. I'm sure you could rma with powercolor but they might just send your card back after testing it.


----------



## SonDa5

MCW82 should fit.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I'm running two of these in crossfire, but the fans and high temps are driving me absolutely NUTS! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'd really like to put them both under water. I'm about to purchase a Swiftech H220 WC kit that can be upgraded/expanded to cover GPUs as well. Does anyone know what waterblocks are compatible with these 7870 Myst Edition cards?
> 
> (This is my first time setting up a water-cooled rig, so please forgive me if I ask any stupid questions!)
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the EK compatibility configurator that shows what EK universal blocks work: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1
> 
> The Myst gpu is mounted differently than other Tahiti cards, namely the 7950 and 7970. The difference is that both the 7950 and 7970 have a shim that surrounds the gpu. This results in the gpu being a little lower than the shim - complicating the mounting process. As far as I know, only Swiftech has a block that addresses this; the rest, like EK, add a spacer to meet the block: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278390-EK-VGA-Supreme-HF-amp-7970&p=5037086&viewfull=1#post5037086
> 
> So, the reason I went into the above is that a universal block made for the 7950 and 7970 may NOT work on the Tahiti LE mount. Make sure the mounting hardware has the washers, standoffs that address the LE gpu position. This install menu for the EK HWBOT suggests that our card is a "naked gpu" like the HD 6970 and should use the 0.8mm washers provided. http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109805220.pdf
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! Do you happen to know which Swiftech universal blocks would work then?


----------



## Janac

Has anyone have a clue why my card wont work with block on? Same position, same mounting, same all... but on 6790 works, on 7870 le WONT WHY????!?!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Has anyone have a clue why my card wont work with block on? Same position, same mounting, same all... but on 6790 works, on 7870 le WONT WHY????!?!


Make sure you have good contact, GCN is diamond mounted instead of square mounted (see http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1860/AMD_Radeon_HD_7870_XT.html). Tahiti Pro (HD7950) , Tahiti XT (HD7970) both need copper shims due to the way they are recessed. (see http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1181/AMD_Radeon_HD_7950_Boost.html)

HD 6790 is a slightly different die shape (http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/283/AMD_Radeon_HD_6790.html).


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Has anyone have a clue why my card wont work with block on? Same position, same mounting, same all... but on 6790 works, on 7870 le WONT WHY????!?!


What do you mean by "won't work"? Does it not mount properly or does it just shut down?

As I recall, you did not put heatsinks on the ram or vrms, nor have a fan on them. Is this correct? The Myst has a separate heatsink on some of the vrms but not all.


----------



## smith1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Purchased the Powercolor 7870 LE Myst. The original cooling system is horrible. Loud and HOT! So here's what I did. Like others as well. Works great fyi. Pics:
> 
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> Heatsink Removed, the original TIM is spread evenly, i was surprised!
> 
> 
> Cleaned it up, such a shiny beauty!
> 
> 
> Zip tie'd 2 Cooler Master R4 120mm case fans I had laying around, not the quietest option but are fairly good at moving air (would have rather used Cougar V12BB fans, they are nice and quiet and push great air.
> 
> 
> Installed the original heatsink back on, using IC Diamond TIM and removed the original fan and shroud.
> 
> 
> Installed on the DWood tech bench on an ASRock Extreme4.
> 
> 
> Being powered by 2 convenient 3-pin adapters.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crap pics at times, Cell phones aren't the best under low lighting.
> Anyways, here's the temps:
> 
> Idle:
> Core: 28c
> VRAM: 31c
> 
> Full Load:
> Core: 62c
> VRAM: 81c
> 
> Wish i measured the stock heatsink, but oh well. This solution is much quieter and can be even quieter depending on the fan used and the use of a fan controller.
> 
> Edit: ASIC Quality = 66.6% .28 Bios


Did you try it with only one of the 120 fans but centered in the middle like the original fan? I can imagine two fans are good but not installed directly over the gpu can be less effective than one but centered.


----------



## Janac

But it should boot up, no matter what cooling is on? When i have luck the GPU temp is only around 35°C idel, 44°C load and then it crashes







Last few days it even wont boot up, with stock cooling no problems at all.

This is really weird.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> What do you mean by "won't work"? Does it not mount properly or does it just shut down?
> 
> As I recall, you did not put heatsinks on the ram or vrms, nor have a fan on them. Is this correct? The Myst has a separate heatsink on some of the vrms but not all.


Even without those heatsinks it needs to boot up!


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replogle*
> 
> would you mind telling me how did you install these fans to the original heat sink? what is used to secure and installed the fans on it thank you


I believe he posted the answer a page or two back.He said that there are some unused holes on the PCB he was able to tie the fans to with zip ties.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Even without those heatsinks it needs to boot up!


Sounds like it's making contact on the card and possibly shorting something out, I'd assume you're using non conductive tim.
Not going to get some kind of cold boot bug with water cooling alone. If worse comes to worst buy a cheap copper shim on ebay and try it.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfreon*
> 
> I was wondering if my PSU is related to fluctuating GPU usage from 100% to 64/63%. This is my setup:
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz
> Gskill Ripjaws X 8gb ddr3 @ 1600mhz
> Powercolor Myst @ 1150/1500
> 1 SSD
> 1 Regular HDD
> 1 Green HDD
> Cougar Power 550w


it very well could be. my rig with a slight 4.2 cpu overclock and overclocked 7870 under gaming load draws just under 300W with a second card you might be able to hit 500W pretty easy. So even though says 550w psu it could be too much for it and its somehow throttleing back the power itll give. measured at the wall with a killawatt

but usually if the power isnt enough i thought a pc would just shut off or freeze etc. so i dunno but I'd guess yes you dont have enough power headroom


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith1212*
> 
> Did you try it with only one of the 120 fans but centered in the middle like the original fan? I can imagine two fans are good but not installed directly over the gpu can be less effective than one but centered.


i havent tried that.. but i do know 1x80mm fits perfectly into the "gash" made by the heatsink.. and i can get 2x80mm around it.. so 3x80mm total for "gigabyte windforce" style.. although my full 100% load temps are at 60c so i dont see any issues..


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith1212*
> 
> Did you try it with only one of the 120 fans but centered in the middle like the original fan? I can imagine two fans are good but not installed directly over the gpu can be less effective than one but centered.


Nah, it should be fine, its a heatpipe tech as long as the fins are being cooled it should pull any heat away from the GPU area.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Sounds like it's making contact on the card and possibly shorting something out, I'd assume you're using non conductive tim.
> Not going to get some kind of cold boot bug with water cooling alone. If worse comes to worst buy a cheap copper shim on ebay and try it.


I am using Cermique 2 thermal paste.

But if i remove cooling, so there is just a naked PCB it also wont boot up? Whats that man?

The card cant reach 90°C in one second...


----------



## 8800GT

I'm pretty sure the 7870 LE's are gone. There hasn't been stock ANYWHERE for over a week anywhere except for a couple powercolor EZ cards on ncix. Let's hope it isn't true though because I seriously want to pick up another. Although I guess if you overclocked it to 1200 core, it should rune pretty well with a 7950


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I am using Cermique 2 thermal paste.
> 
> But if i remove cooling, so there is just a naked PCB it also wont boot up? Whats that man?
> 
> The card cant reach 90°C in one second...


If I understand you properly, you have installed the heatsink and fan and it boots. When you remove them and put on water - no boot. Then when you put on heatsink and fan it then boots.

I know there is a thermal switch on these cards that will cut them off if a threshold is reached. I can understand your dismay if it hits this thermal threshold in a millisecond on boot. Yet, I have no other explanation.

Open the case, turn-on the strongest house fan you got and aim it directly at the card. Then try the boot with water and see how far it goes.

Your situation is alarming for those of us who are about to watercool.









NOTE #1: I know your waterblock is an old design. Maybe there is something going on with the mount and the gpu is thermally compromised. I am reaching for an explanation with this one. The shim suggestion is a good one - EK has a copper shim for $5.

NOTE #2: I just looked again at the Myst heatsink contact point with the gpu. It is not indented in any way but flat as a board. This means the gpu must be at the same level as the surrounding platform base - because the heatsink contact is so wide, it contacts this base along with the gpu. My gpu had a very, very thin layer of TIM covering the entire surface; i.e. it was applied properly. So, for most of us, we should not have to use a shim like the EK shim which was designed for 7950 and 7970 gpus..


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> is anyone having crossfire issues with these cards? ive got 2 powercolor myst 7870 LEs and im having weird issues where my second card is not being utilized in benchmarks or games. Ive tried all the usual and tested each card individually and used 3 different drivers
> just wondering if anyone has had these issues and fixed them
> 
> 
> 
> Just needed to read more, maybe eBombzer can put this on the first post as well since it always gets asked.
> It's because of powerplay and ulps, they throttle the second gpu a bit to lower the heat.
> If you want to disable it for benching or overclocking change these two settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Quick Question here, are there any versions of a Tahiti LE card with a cooler similar to the HIS IceQ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at a new card but Silence is everything and I would prefer a blower style cooler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blower style coolers are still really loud, but no, there are no blower style. If you want a quieter cooler go with the Sapphire XT.
Click to expand...

I wasn't completely sure on how to fix the clock problem. Sometimes a solution will work for someone but won't work for anyone else. I heard disabling Powerplay and ULPS will solve the problem, but there are a bunch of other issues that arise if you do disable those.

Also, that particular HIS cooler is very effective and is much quieter than the Sapphire solution we have on the 7870 XT. I have a Sapphire 7870 XT myself and it's not very quiet, especially under load.


----------



## slick40hk

Hi everyone I was referred here by Karlitos. I've installed my card 2 days ago and having a really bad experience with this card. Powercolor 7870 XT Myst ay help appreciated before I RMA.

Now using the beta 13.3 drivers and that helped greatly with the stuttering. Then today I used MSI to set fan profile and tested with Heaven Unigine. It is fairly stable @ 41fps with very minor artifacts at 1185/1500/+20% power/70% fan speed/79c temp. I don't see any artifacts at 1150 but the performance lags. For example, in Crysis 2 I am running forward, but then it slows down to a walking pace for half a second and then resumes regular speed - this happens about every 5 minutes.

Do you think I have a bad card that needs to RMA, or is it like others have mentioned about changing the thermal paste?

Just not feeling good about this card in that I am getting worse in game performance than my really old HD5670 with i3-2030 (1080p with medium settings) and the GTX 560 card it replaced (1080p maxxed).
It's true that the scores in Heaven Uni are much better than the other cards, but it's not much good if it does not translate to gaming. If anyone has something I can try to get the performance better that would be great.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Hi everyone I was referred here by Karlitos. I've installed my card 2 days ago and having a really bad experience with this card. Powercolor 7870 XT Myst ay help appreciated before I RMA.
> 
> Now using the beta 13.3 drivers and that helped greatly with the stuttering. Then today I used MSI to set fan profile and tested with Heaven Unigine. It is fairly stable @ 41fps with very minor artifacts at 1185/1500/+20% power/70% fan speed/79c temp. I don't see any artifacts at 1150 but the performance lags. For example, in Crysis 2 I am running forward, but then it slows down to a walking pace for half a second and then resumes regular speed - this happens about every 5 minutes.
> 
> Do you think I have a bad card that needs to RMA, or is it like others have mentioned about changing the thermal paste?
> 
> Just not feeling good about this card in that I am getting worse in game performance than my really old HD5670 with i3-2030 (1080p with medium settings) and the GTX 560 card it replaced (1080p maxxed).
> It's true that the scores in Heaven Uni are much better than the other cards, but it's not much good if it does not translate to gaming. If anyone has something I can try to get the performance better that would be great.


Are you having FPS issues? What are your temps in-game? Have you tried any other games?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I wasn't completely sure on how to fix the clock problem. Sometimes a solution will work for someone but won't work for anyone else. I heard disabling Powerplay and ULPS will solve the problem, but there are a bunch of other issues that arise if you do disable those.
> Also, that particular HIS cooler is very effective and is much quieter than the Sapphire solution we have on the 7870 XT. I have a Sapphire 7870 XT myself and it's not very quiet, especially under load.


I had similar problem when I got my cards, but I reinstalled msi afterburner with latest version and only thing I changed was power limit to 20%.
I think MSI ab disable those two options by default. I don't have any problem so far.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I wasn't completely sure on how to fix the clock problem. Sometimes a solution will work for someone but won't work for anyone else. I heard disabling Powerplay and ULPS will solve the problem, but there are a bunch of other issues that arise if you do disable those.
> Also, that particular HIS cooler is very effective and is much quieter than the Sapphire solution we have on the 7870 XT. I have a Sapphire 7870 XT myself and it's not very quiet, especially under load.
> 
> 
> 
> I had similar problem when I got my cards, but I reinstalled msi afterburner with latest version and only thing I changed was power limit to 20%.
> I think MSI ab disable those two options by default. I don't have any problem so far.
Click to expand...

Yea I'm pretty sure every card has this problem. Maybe we should go bug Powercolor or Sapphire to release a BIOS fix...

Powerlimit works for some (including me) but not all. Also, GPU usage and clock fluctuation are two different problems. GPU usage is sometimes a game dependent problem and both GPU usage and clock fluctuation are BIOS / driver problems.


----------



## aviphysics

Anyone else at all concerned about these cards no longer being stocked? I have been keeping my eye on them and haven't seen any more of them in stock lately. I am starting to wonder if any more will be made or if it was just AMD dumping a bunch of tahiti chips and there aren't any left.

If it is just a one off deal, I doubt we will be seeing much in the way of long term support to fix Bios issues and the like.


----------



## racer86

ya im still having my crossfire problems even with everything disabled Ive managed to get them working properly once but after a video driver crash it quit working again. I tried changing the settings in msi afterburner to no avail.

I will get wild fluctuations in gpu usage on gpu 1 (60-100% back and forth) and other than random spikes up to 20% the usage on gpu 2 stays at 0%


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> Anyone else at all concerned about these cards no longer being stocked? I have been keeping my eye on them and haven't seen any more of them in stock lately. I am starting to wonder if any more will be made or if it was just AMD dumping a bunch of tahiti chips and there aren't any left.
> 
> If it is just a one off deal, I doubt we will be seeing much in the way of long term support to fix Bios issues and the like.


Newegg has always had the Powercolor EZ in stock: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131487

Part of the stock problem is more than likely to the high demand since they are hands down the best performance per dollar cards out


----------



## imaurer269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> ya im still having my crossfire problems even with everything disabled Ive managed to get them working properly once but after a video driver crash it quit working again. I tried changing the settings in msi afterburner to no avail.
> 
> I will get wild fluctuations in gpu usage on gpu 1 (60-100% back and forth) and other than random spikes up to 20% the usage on gpu 2 stays at 0%


What bios are you using? A lot of us have had much more stable cards using the older 028 bios


----------



## paleh0rse14

I have two Myst editions in Crossfire. Can someone please explain to me why the info circled in the image below is different for each card? Is this normal? Could this be ULPS-related?

Thanks ahead of time!

EDIT (Self-answered): I selected "Disable ULPS" in Afterburner, and both cards now correctly show 256bit bus-width, and 198.4 GB/s bandwidth... good stuff!







I just need to figure out if there are any lousy side-effects from disabling ULPS...



http://imgur.com/LkCpCax



EDIT #2:
Simply disabling ULPS in Afterburner allowed me to go from this:


http://imgur.com/qKlgmcj



To this:


http://imgur.com/eQWOPcZ



I think I can live with a 17k+ graphics score for just $420!


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> Part of the stock problem is more than likely to the high demand since they are hands down the best performance per dollar cards out


I don't think so...

I'm having too many issues to justify keeping my card..


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I don't think so...
> 
> I'm having too many issues to justify keeping my card..


I also had a lot problem too. Now everything is working great so far. It will not work right out of the box, so you have to adjust few settings.
There are many bios, so it may behave differently. Also, some ppl have elpidia memory and some have hynix memory. Not sure which one is better. I too think that card should be working perfectly without adjusting any bios or options though.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *imaurer269*
> 
> Part of the stock problem is more than likely to the high demand since they are hands down the best performance per dollar cards out
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so...
> 
> I'm having too many issues to justify keeping my card..
Click to expand...

Yea there are tons of annoying issues. There's a lot more to a GPU than a few benchmarks and numbers...

But I still like my card. You just gotta get your way around the issues.


----------



## slick40hk

Isn't easier to return the card than to figure out AMD problems? The card is 2 days old..


----------



## MikeMike86

There shouldn't be any issues with water cooling these cards, I've seen a few write ups of people doing so and they didn't have any issues.

Really doesn't make much since for a card to stop working the only thing it can tell is how hot it gets. It's not like it senses water flowing by the core.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Isn't easier to return the card than to figure out AMD problems? The card is 2 days old..


I don't really blame you. I just like to explore and modifying a lot, but that's me though.
You can pick up 7950 or gtx 660ti for extra cash. They both should work without any issues.
7870 tahiti LE is new card, so they need some updates.


----------



## slick40hk

Then there is no answer to solve my problems but to sit and wait for another update.
Thanks Krazyatom for your candid response, I will initiate my RMA tomorrow and just keep old my GTX 560 (non Ti) for now.


----------



## rubicsphere

Any help guys?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380368/appraisal-powercolor-7870-myst-1200mhz-100-stable/0_100


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Then there is no answer to solve my problems but to sit and wait for another update.
> Thanks Krazyatom for your candid response, I will initiate my RMA tomorrow and just keep old my GTX 560 (non Ti) for now.


Before you rma, try these few steps.

1. Uninstall all of your OC utility like msi ab, trixx (for msi afterburner make sure you get rid of old settings when it ask)
2. Reinstall your amd driver (make sure to get rid of old registeries)
3. Install latest msi afterburner.
4. Reboot
5. Disable Powerplay and ULPS from MSI Ab. Set power limit to 20%
6. Run few bench mark with default clock for now. Monitor your MSI afterburner after that.
7. If your ok, try OC little bit and repeat until you're getting artifact or instability.


----------



## MikeMike86

Yea make sure you read everything, I mean everything including the links to other pages in the first post.


----------



## tugger434

interesting reading,just joined up as ive got a club 3d version, 28 bios and no probs at all,power setting has to be above +18 even at default values,but whos gona keep them there.
club 3d versions still for sale at amazon, i noticed the price has gone up since i got one there bout a month ago.im also interested in getting a new cooler,not for heat purposes as i limit my fps in games,but to try and get memory sinks on the ram,as standard cooler sits right over the front ram with no room for sinks.


----------



## tugger434

been looking at this on the sites,i like the way the heatpipes curve upwards,should leave room for sinks.im kinda oldschool where i like a decent lump of metal on a cpu or gpu,least if a fan fails u got time to workout problem before disaster,any thoughts?, im sure a bracket can be modified to hold it onto card

14 quid for cooler,cant go wrong


----------



## cokker

Since putting a Accelero Mono PLUS on my card I've not had any 64%-100% (925MHz) problems, I'm wondering if there is a temperature top out at around 70c


----------



## tugger434

not sure,if mine didnt like the power setting it 64 100 sraight away,but if i slide it to minus 20, purfect 100 gpu usage in combuster,then choppy in games,ive come from nvidia, never had ati card b4,looks like ive picked the right one to learn on,a mate spoke to club 3d about cooler upgrade, reply was do as u please but has to be put back on if returning for rma


----------



## tugger434

cokker, is there room for ram sinks on the front memory with ure cooler???


----------



## Janac

Ok, finnaly booted up











This r the idle temps.

Now i am waiting to crah again


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> cokker, is there room for ram sinks on the front memory with ure cooler???


Yeah a fair bit, the closest ram sink to a heatpipe is the first from the PCI-E connector but still lots of room.


----------



## tugger434

janac ure vrm temps look alittle high for idle, u got standard cooler on?


----------



## tugger434

vrm temps for comparison


----------



## tugger434

vrm temps for comparison


----------



## Janac

u have stock cooler? Whats ure load temp? What temp is really max for VRM? Id say about 90°C?

i have water block without fan to push air out of vrm heatsinks so i need fan


----------



## tugger434

load temp is about 65 ish, all depends what im benching it with,id say u need a fan over vrms yes,they can get very hot, and once something gets hot its very hard to keep it under control,looks like the vrm heatsink must have cost them all of 10p


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I am back again, and I am bummed! My past is haunting me!
> So yesterday night I flashed my EZ to 028 and OC'ed stable upto 1100/1500, and now today I wanna test push it 1200/1500....but as soon as I turned on my PC, the card fan revved up 100%, and no display on the monitor. The PC boots fine with mobo post beep and and all. I shut it down and restarted and now had the video back up with no crazy fan speeds!
> Now, this is exactly what happened 2 years ago when I was trying to install a Radeon 6870! Same 100%fan, no video problem. People on Tom's Hardware suggested changing my PSU which was a Thermaltake 500W, as people said the real power output is not that good on it and the only good PSU's would be an Antec or Seasonic. So I bought and Antec 530W PSU and nothing changed, same old problem persisted! Ended up selling the 6870 and got a XFX 6970 which worked solid for 2 years until I bought this Tahiti GPU. And now the damn thing is back again! Any solutions/suggestions/thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: My mobo: ASRock A780GXE/128M w/ AMD Phenom II X6 3.8Ghz


So I thought I had fixed the above problem by setting up 2D(0%/975/1500/Auto) and 3D(10%/1150/1500/Auto) profiles as suggested by others, and it didn't happen for a week until 2 days ago! Now it's happening everyday when I boot up the PC after an overnight shutdown....Any more suggestions on how to fix it? I haven't changed any drivers or anything else related to the GPU...I am too busy right now to play with it!

EDIT: Another thing I just noticed is that in Unigine Heaven 4.0, using the same setting I always used for my personal benchmarking, my GPU usage throttles a bit between 95-100%, which was not the case before, but the benchmark score is the same! Also, I believe before, in Alan Wake game, I never had drastic fps drops and now I do occasionally, all the way down to 43fps! I didn't change a thing is my PC both hardware and software wise, and haven't even OC'ed more or played any games! Like I said, a abit busy these and so all I used my PC was for schoolwork and occasional Youtube...


----------



## crayneogeo

I have been pulling my hair out trying to diagnose my sound issue with the MYST card. I finally made a video and posted it to the powercolor tech people, but thought maybe someone here could see if they have the same issue.

td:lr

No matter what I do, I cannot get two sound sources to show up in my sound panel. With my old card, I would have multiple entries, and I could just choose the one I wanted. With the ati card, it will only show one at a time, no matter what I do.

I have done already:

multiple cables
multiple adapters
multiple monitors
multiple drivers (both realtek and CCC)
multiple PC's (both win 7 and win 8).
multiple cards (I bought two for xfire, both act the same way).

The reason I need this is I normally have my PC hooked up to my main monitor and my receiver, and depending on what I am doing, I switch the sound (ie. watching a movie, I would switch to the tv).

I just want to find out if this is normal for ATI cards? my Nvidia card has no problem with this. Please excuse the crappy video and my cat, she is almost 18 years old and has dimensia!


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> So I thought I had fixed the above problem by setting up 2D(0%/975/1500/Auto) and 3D(10%/1150/1500/Auto) profiles as suggested by others, and it didn't happen for a week until 2 days ago! Now it's happening everyday when I boot up the PC after an overnight shutdown....Any more suggestions on how to fix it? I haven't changed any drivers or anything else related to the GPU...I am too busy right now to play with it!
> 
> EDIT: Another thing I just noticed is that in Unigine Heaven 4.0, using the same setting I always used for my personal benchmarking, my GPU usage throttles a bit between 95-100%, which was not the case before, but the benchmark score is the same! Also, I believe before, in Alan Wake game, I never had drastic fps drops and now I do occasionally, all the way down to 43fps! I didn't change a thing is my PC both hardware and software wise, and haven't even OC'ed more or played any games! Like I said, a abit busy these and so all I used my PC was for schoolwork and occasional Youtube...


I found that with heavy 3D testing I corrupted a catalyst driver. I know this because now I cannot run Kombustor and the error shown in events log is an ati driver. I had to uninstall then reinstall my ati drivers.

So, my suggestion is to uninstall completely both afterburner and catalyst drivers. Install the 13.3 beta on page 1 of this thread and the most recent Afterburner beta, which I think is 9. Older versions of Afterburner did not have provisions for the Tahiti LE chip but I have been told that this one does. *EDIT:* May be you should uninstall completely Afterburner first then install the newest Beta - I think this is the best first step.

If this does not work then we can look at your MOBO settings for video.

Good luck.


----------



## Janac

Which Bios is better 28 or 31?


----------



## slick40hk

Sorta glad to see I am not the only one with issues with the card, I also came from nVidia but I hate to return things. I worried because my idle stock temp is 34c and Heaven Unigine 1150 oc is 80-82c.
The front fan in my Rosewill Challenger case does not move much air past the 2xHDD, so I was thinking of putting a fan inside just below the GPU that aims the air directly at the Powercolor 92mm fan. Would that help or should I look at other alternative to getting this thing cooler before RMA?

EDIT: I was thinking to change BIOS but from what I am reading it is better to stay with version 28..


----------



## goodspeed2k13

Anyone looking for a Arctic cooler there is a 20 off 50 code at Rakuten active 3pm to 5pm ET and only from market place sellers.

IWANT20 is the code and if it doesn't work for your seller add APPLE magic mouse from adorama and remove after code is applied.

one time use only


----------



## Valgaur

hey guys can you quadfire these? and can you quadfire 7950's??


----------



## Janac

Tahiti LE 7870 nope, only one finger, but u can quad cfx 7950. It has 2 fingers.


----------



## papant7

Which is better PC Myst or XT from Sapphire?


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> My card has the elpida chips. I overclocked the memory for the first time today to 1592. Experienced no artifacting during its 3dmark11 run and its score increased marginally, nothing worthwhile.
> 
> 1200/1500 Graphics score 9292
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6358186
> 
> 1200/1592 Graphics score 9324
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6358202


That's a good score Mates....did you try OC the core to 1220 or about that? You will have to crank the fan to 100%. Leave the memory at 1500 and see what that does. You are not gaining enough performance by OC the memory to justify it. It will just burn out your card more.


----------



## tugger434

slick40, whats ure temp in ure usall games.never been a fan of benchmarking,it proves nothing.theres not many games out there thats gona 100 percent this thing,it will go up to 99 in games unless u limit the fps,why let ure card rev its balls of trying to produce 130 fps when ure monitor can only use 60????limit the fps and watch ure temps drop in games
perfect example,i can run my i5 2500k at 4.6 with 1.27 volts plays everything i throw at it but its not prime stable,but no game will ever max a quad core at 4.6 so no probs


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Sorta glad to see I am not the only one with issues with the card, I also came from nVidia but I hate to return things. I worried because my idle stock temp is 34c and Heaven Unigine 1150 oc is 80-82c.
> The front fan in my Rosewill Challenger case does not move much air past the 2xHDD, so I was thinking of putting a fan inside just below the GPU that aims the air directly at the Powercolor 92mm fan. Would that help or should I look at other alternative to getting this thing cooler before RMA?
> 
> EDIT: I was thinking to change BIOS but from what I am reading it is better to stay with version 28..


Nothing wrong with your temps...my cards idle between 31C and 34C. Hitting 80C is not a problem with these cards and they can do it for extended periods of time. I've done research and that is the consensus...the latest GPUs are able to withstand very high temps that I personally am uncomfortable with (cause I'm an old time gamer in my 50s). As long as you stay 80C or under you should be fine.


----------



## krazyatom

My cards idle around 40-50c and hit max like 75-80c with auto fan.


----------



## Janac

So Elpida memory is better? Not suprised, my Tahiti LE is stable with memory OC to1693MHz


----------



## krazyatom

i got hynix memory


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> been looking at this on the sites,i like the way the heatpipes curve upwards,should leave room for sinks.im kinda oldschool where i like a decent lump of metal on a cpu or gpu,least if a fan fails u got time to workout problem before disaster,any thoughts?, im sure a bracket can be modified to hold it onto card
> 
> 14 quid for cooler,cant go wrong


NOOOOOOOOOO.... STOP...

This chip completely exceeds that cooler's capacity... I have the HR03gt tried it... NO GO


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papant7*
> 
> Which is better PC Myst or XT from Sapphire?


I would say Myst is better because the Sapphire has the "top 4 memory chips" also cooled by the primary' heatsink..

In my opinion this is a mistake, because the coolers both the Myst and the Sapphire cooler are already having trouble cooling the Main Core...

So by attaching memory chips to it, you're basically heating up those mem-chips more than if you left them bare...









NOW, if you already have the sapphire xt, then you can easily just remove the thermal gap glue blob thing, and call it a day..

However, sapphire charged you about $15 more... and for what?


----------



## 13bgarli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I would say Myst is better because the Sapphire has the "top 4 memory chips" also cooled by the primary' heatsink..
> 
> In my opinion this is a mistake, because the coolers both the Myst and the Sapphire cooler are already having trouble cooling the Main Core...
> 
> So by attaching memory chips to it, you're basically heating up those mem-chips more than if you left them bare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW, if you already have the sapphire xt, then you can easily just remove the thermal gap glue blob thing, and call it a day..
> 
> However, sapphire charged you about $15 more... and for what?


Are you sure about this? Wont the Memory chips get to warm without the heat sink after an extended period of time? My card hovers around 81c max on auto fans playing something like Crysis 3 or Bioshock Infinite on Ultra with Alternate DoF, I have the Sapphire XT.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Which Bios is better 28 or 31?


28. In first 100 posts on this thread, people have been reporting that the 31 BIOS is plagued with issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> i got hynix memory


I can confirm all Sapphire 7870 XTs use Hynix. I just received an e-mail from them.


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> slick40, whats ure temp in ure usall games.never been a fan of benchmarking,it proves nothing.theres not many games out there thats gona 100 percent this thing,it will go up to 99 in games unless u limit the fps,why let ure card rev its balls of trying to produce 130 fps when ure monitor can only use 60????limit the fps and watch ure temps drop in games
> perfect example,i can run my i5 2500k at 4.6 with 1.27 volts plays everything i throw at it but its not prime stable,but no game will ever max a quad core at 4.6 so no probs


I also have 2500k but running at 4.2

Well it runs 1235/1600 but I am getting many artifacts in Crysis 2 both on Extreme and even more artifacts on Ultra. How do I check the temps during a game and how do I change the volts, since CCC only shows % and not volts? How can I check which memory I have?

EDIT I took out card and i have hynix - damn it


----------



## javedk1

Just ordered ram heat sinks i cant believe they didn't put any on there smh...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javedk1*
> 
> Just ordered ram heat sinks i cant believe they didn't put any on there smh...


Which card, and which heatsinks did you order?


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> That's a good score Mates....did you try OC the core to 1220 or about that? You will have to crank the fan to 100%. Leave the memory at 1500 and see what that does. You are not gaining enough performance by OC the memory to justify it. It will just burn out your card more.


Yeah man, set the voltage back to stock after that bench.

1230 run. Card doesn't like 1250 no matter how much voltage I throw at it.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6211697


----------



## javedk1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00637X42A/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I ordered these. and I have the 7870 myst hopefully they fit ill try to take pics when I put them on.


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javedk1*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00637X42A/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I ordered these. and I have the 7870 myst hopefully they fit ill try to take pics when I put them on.


I have same card so I will also buy them and give a try.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I also have 2500k but running at 4.2
> 
> Well it runs 1235/1600 but I am getting many artifacts in Crysis 2 both on Extreme and even more artifacts on Ultra. How do I check the temps during a game and how do I change the volts, since CCC only shows % and not volts? How can I check which memory I have?
> 
> EDIT I took out card and i have hynix - damn it


Hynix is better to oc than elpida.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javedk1*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00637X42A/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I ordered these. and I have the 7870 myst hopefully they fit ill try to take pics when I put them on.


Are you using the full size stock cooler?


----------



## javedk1

Yes I am


----------



## akbisw

I ordered memory heatsinks as well. I figure its a waste running five fans on the gpu without proper heatsink.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javedk1*
> 
> Yes I am


Ok, cool, please do post pics if they work out! If so, I'll order a batch as well.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13bgarli*
> 
> Are you sure about this? Wont the Memory chips get to warm without the heat sink after an extended period of time? My card hovers around 81c max on auto fans playing something like Crysis 3 or Bioshock Infinite on Ultra with Alternate DoF, I have the Sapphire XT.


That heat sink at the pipe, is MUCH MUCH hotter than the ram.. put your hand on it.. it's freaking on fire


----------



## tp4tissue

For all the guys that ordered the Memsinks... It may be good for the side 4 but at the TOP it'd be a problem because If you attach heatsinks in that tight area, WITH very little airflow and so close to the heat pipes, you'd be INSULATING heat rather than dispersing...

Heatsinks without adequate airflow is "INSULATION"

And in this case, there's really Nothing you can do about those 2 center chips at the top.

There's a good reason they didn't put heat sinks on those chips... The cooler available in this price range is NOT enough to do both...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Well, my ultimate plan involves an upgraded Swiftech H220 WC system for both cards and my cpu, but I'm still trying to figure out exactly which parts I need in order to ensure everything on these cards is cooled properly. (I'm a WC noob)

Limiting my FPS to 59 and turning Vsync on has helped keep the temps down while gaming, but the fans still drive me crazy... lol


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Well, my ultimate plan involves an upgraded Swiftech H220 WC system for both cards and my cpu, but I'm still trying to figure out exactly which parts I need in order to ensure everything on these cards is cooled properly. (I'm a WC noob)
> 
> Limiting my FPS to 59 and turning Vsync on has helped keep the temps down while gaming, but the fans still drive me crazy... lol


Newegg has them discontinued, who else has them?


----------



## goodspeed2k13

Anyone using the Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus II on these?

I ordered a pair of them for $40 each









I'll report when I get them and install them.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Newegg has them discontinued, who else has them?


Newegg and Microcenters are supposed to receive H220 shipments next week. More info here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1367654/swiftech-h220-owners-club/1350#post_19718068

Regarding our cards, the Swiftech engineer told me the following:
*"you'll need a couple of our MCW82 water blocks. You'll also need our MC800 SMC ram and MOSFET/VRM heat sinks for both cards."*

Full setup would look something like this (different block):


I'll probably get a cheaper heatsink/mosfet kit elsewhere, though.

I plan to pick up a second radiator and a Swiftech SLI/Crossfire bridge as well. Once I'm done, I'll be sure to post some pictures of the GPUs here.









*EDIT: Does anyone know the exact number of heatsinks and MOSFETs we need for our Myst Edition cards?* (I haven't taken one apart yet)

-ph-


----------



## slick40hk

How much are talking for the full kit in a single gpu setup?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Newegg has them discontinued, who else has them?
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg and Microcenters are supposed to receive H220 shipments next week. More info here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1367654/swiftech-h220-owners-club/1350#post_19718068
> 
> Regarding our cards, the Swiftech engineer told me the following:
> *"you'll need a couple of our MCW82 water blocks. You'll also need our MC800 SMC ram and MOSFET/VRM heat sinks for both cards."*
> 
> Full setup would look something like this (different block):
> 
> 
> I'll probably get a cheaper heatsink/mosfet kit elsewhere, though.
> 
> I plan to pick up a second radiator and a Swiftech SLI/Crossfire bridge as well. Once I'm done, I'll be sure to post some pictures of the GPUs here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Does anyone know the exact number of heatsinks and MOSFETs we need for our Myst Edition cards?* (I haven't taken one apart yet)
> 
> -ph-
Click to expand...



Not sure if MYST cards have heatsinks on the left side, but you definitely need 8 memory heatsinks.

Also, there are a ton of VRM heatsinks on FrozenCPU

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3885/vid-54/Swiftech_MC14_Forged_Copper_16-Pin_Video_Card_BGA_Memory_Ramsinks_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_14mm.html?tl=g40c16s229

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7191/vid-106/Enzotech_BCC9_Memory_Ramsinks_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_9mm_-_8_Pack_BMR-C1L.html?tl=g40c16s1861


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> *EDIT: Does anyone know the exact number of heatsinks and MOSFETs we need for our Myst Edition cards?* (I haven't taken one apart yet)
> 
> -ph-


I'll post pics of my Myst gpu watercooling build in a couple of days. I'm waiting for one darn part, a new I/O bracket so the card does not take two slots.

The Swiftech VRM heatsinks cover more than one chip at a time. I will be using two and a couple of copper single VRM heatsinks. EDIT: These are for the VRMs on right side of the photo.

There are 8 memory chips on our cards.


----------



## tugger434

tp4 regarding the HR03gt ,do u meen ot dosent fit or the temps where to high,that cooler is about 2 times the surface area of the original heatsink,where the stock heatsink fails is the 1 fan in the middle,the actuall fins and heatpipes get hot air blown through them from the core,thats why once the gpu starts to heat up it rises rapidly.


----------



## tugger434

just another thought,any problem with copper shimming under our coolers to raise abit of room for a heatsink on the memory? copper shims and longer screws,any thoughts?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> tp4 regarding the HR03gt ,do u meen ot dosent fit or the temps where to high,that cooler is about 2 times the surface area of the original heatsink,where the stock heatsink fails is the 1 fan in the middle,the actuall fins and heatpipes get hot air blown through them from the core,thats why once the gpu starts to heat up it rises rapidly.


I tried it... gets hot... "hotter" than the stock cooler

I used 2x 80mm [80cfm EACH] strapped to the thing at FULL.


----------



## tp4tissue

The Shimming is a good idea....


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just another thought,any problem with copper shimming under our coolers to raise abit of room for a heatsink on the memory? copper shims and longer screws,any thoughts?


It's a good idea. The only downside is that the VRMs on the right side of the card have no heatsinks - therefore, if the rise in the cooler lessens the cooling on these, you will get a thermal shutdown. I think they did not heatsink these, like the ones on the left side, because of the proximity of the fan and cooler. GPUZ will tell you if they get too hot.

As to copper shims, you can get the shims made by EK for the 7950 and 7970. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33466


----------



## tugger434

ye shimming seems a win win situation,plus it will allow abit more air around the card so vrms will benefit aswell.
whats thickest copper shim people can find,???


----------



## tugger434

bluesman,can u highlight on the pcb diagram where the vrms are that are bare of heatsinks plz


----------



## crayneogeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayneogeo*
> 
> I have been pulling my hair out trying to diagnose my sound issue with the MYST card. I finally made a video and posted it to the powercolor tech people, but thought maybe someone here could see if they have the same issue.
> 
> td:lr
> 
> No matter what I do, I cannot get two sound sources to show up in my sound panel. With my old card, I would have multiple entries, and I could just choose the one I wanted. With the ati card, it will only show one at a time, no matter what I do.
> 
> I have done already:
> 
> multiple cables
> multiple adapters
> multiple monitors
> multiple drivers (both realtek and CCC)
> multiple PC's (both win 7 and win 8).
> multiple cards (I bought two for xfire, both act the same way).
> 
> The reason I need this is I normally have my PC hooked up to my main monitor and my receiver, and depending on what I am doing, I switch the sound (ie. watching a movie, I would switch to the tv).
> 
> I just want to find out if this is normal for ATI cards? my Nvidia card has no problem with this. Please excuse the crappy video and my cat, she is almost 18 years old and has dimensia!


Well, I finally got a useful response over at the AVS forums. It turns out the issue is the cards support only ONE hdmi audio source, and if you want to use the displayport to output audio to an HDMI device you must use and ACTIVE adapter. Similar to how you cannot get more than two monitors to run off one of these ATI cards without active displayport adapters since they evidently only support two HDMI video sources.

I hope this post helps someone in the future!

Original response below:

AMD card supports up to six audio streams. The supported configurations are

- HDMI+DP+DP+DP+DP+DP
- DP+DP+DP+DP+DP+DP

(The point is that HDMI is allowed only once.) If you want to use two HDMI devices for audio, you have to use an active DP to HDMI adapter. (A passive adapter won't work as it simply transmits HDMI signals over a DP connector.)


----------



## Jhurst747

I'm trying to find out if there are any cards that have the voltage unlocked and having problems discovering this. Hoping owners might have some insight.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tugger434

cokker can u confirm you have this as it dosnt say it fits our card
The Accelero Mono PLUS is equipped with a universal mounting mechanism, offers full support to a broad range of graphic cards. A 120 mm PWM fan and five heatpipes provide an ultimate cooling performance and a virtually silent environment at all times.
The Accelero Mono PLUS operates at a maximum cooling capacity of 200 Watts. It is equipped with a 120 mm PWM fan and five heatpipes that dissipate a large amount of heat instantly. It ensures that the VGA graphic card can run under optimal temperature for an extended service life.
Operated by a low noise impeller enclosed in a patented fan holder to reduce the buzzing sound when the fan is spinning, the Accelero Mono PLUS is barely audible even running at full load. To enable minimum noise level at all circumstances, the PWM controller enables the fan to run at the optimal speed according to the load generated by the GPU.

- Supports AMD 6950 / 6870 / 6850 /6790 / 6770 / 6750 / 5870 / 5850 / 5830 / 5770 / 5750
- Supports Nvidia 560Ti / 560 / 550Ti / 550 / 465 / 460 SE / 460 / 9800 GTX+ / 9800 GTX / 9800 GT / 9600 GT
- Max. Cooling Capacity: 200 Watts


----------



## tugger434

is there any program thats lets u monitor the ram temps on these cards


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> is there any program thats lets u monitor the ram temps on these cars


im assuming you meant to say "cards" download GPU-Z under the sensors tab they have Vram temps along with the other useful tidbits







http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## tugger434

sorry for all the posts ive time on my hands,
this looks like the cooler to get
Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II VGA Cooler (GTX 680/GTX670/GTX640/HD 7870/HD7850)

look at the room around the cooler, no problem with getting decent sinks under that


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> bluesman,can u highlight on the pcb diagram where the vrms are that are bare of heatsinks plz


Here is the photo that shows the VRMs on a Myst card (the big chips around the gpu are memory chips of course):


The bare ones on the right side are labeled 4935N, 4927N, 4925N, 4983NF. The are all power mosfets. There's one other small chip near the top two that is labeled APW7165C. Turns out it is the powersystem controller that works with the CHiL CHL 8225 (found on the backside of the card) for voltage control. It probably gets real hot too.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> sorry for all the posts ive time on my hands,
> this looks like the cooler to get
> Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II VGA Cooler (GTX 680/GTX670/GTX640/HD 7870/HD7850)
> 
> look at the room around the cooler, no problem with getting decent sinks under that


hmm.. tempting but I paid like $230 after tax so this cooler would cost me close to $300








Plus, I have to buy VRM heatsink.
decision decision...


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> sorry for all the posts ive time on my hands,
> this looks like the cooler to get
> Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II VGA Cooler (GTX 680/GTX670/GTX640/HD 7870/HD7850)
> 
> look at the room around the cooler, no problem with getting decent sinks under that


As already posted I have that cooler on my myst comes with all the heatsinks you need


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> sorry for all the posts ive time on my hands,
> this looks like the cooler to get
> Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II VGA Cooler (GTX 680/GTX670/GTX640/HD 7870/HD7850)
> 
> look at the room around the cooler, no problem with getting decent sinks under that


Tugger *** man... the whole point of this 7870 Leftover Edition is BUDGET...

If you're gonna drop $50 on that cooler, and another $10 for some ram sinks You might as well have gotten the 7950...

It doesn't make sense to spend ANY extra money on this card.

If you have Other parts lying around, sure, strap it on,, but to go out and BUY MORE STUFF... then we can only assume you did not buy the right card to begin with...


----------



## krazyatom

@invader1964

So how do you like your cooler so far?
Can you give me temperature before and after and OC results? Thanks.
I have crossfire, so I need to buy two.. I need to justify myself that i need those lol


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> As already posted I have that cooler on my myst comes with all the heatsinks you need


Are those coolers small enough to work in a Crossfire setup, and just how much quieter are they at load?


----------



## tugger434

i beg to differ,id class a good cooler as an investment,can be taken to the next card you buy,a 680gtx would blow the **** off this card and the cooler fits that,thats where i hope to be in a years time.
all be aware, heat kills slowly,those who are old school to overclocking will no in a years time if uve upped the voltage alot ule need to up even more to maintain the overclock u have,intel actually have a program to tell u how much ure cpu has degraded over time


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Tugger *** man... the whole point of this 7870 Leftover Edition is BUDGET...
> 
> If you're gonna drop $50 on that cooler, and another $10 for some ram sinks You might as well have gotten the 7950...
> 
> It doesn't make sense to spend ANY extra money on this card.
> 
> If you have Other parts lying around, sure, strap it on,, but to go out and BUY MORE STUFF... then we can only assume you did not buy the right card to begin with...


Some of the 7950s are voltage locked, so some don't overclock well. Many also have 1250 memory which is inferior to the stock 1500 on the LE cards. The LE cards have more potential than many of the 7950s.

The 7950s also have noisily fans, according to most posters, as do the 7970s. The Tahiti chip runs hot because it does more than most (4.3 billion transistors and 1536-2048 shaders). Cooling solutions are needed for all these great cards.

Let's encourage posters to offer more of these cooling solutions. I'm leaning toward crossfiring with a 7950 but the LE prices sure are tempting me right now - if I can find a card that is.


----------



## tugger434

blue would u concider a club 3d version, there on amazon at mo,overclockers have a version aswell


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Are those coolers small enough to work in a Crossfire setup, and just how much quieter are they at load?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @invader1964
> 
> So how do you like your cooler so far?
> Can you give me temperature before and after and OC results? Thanks.
> I have crossfire, so I need to buy two.. I need to justify myself that i need those lol


Hi

Have a look at post no 56









also with this cooler on will take up 3 slots so not good for crossfire


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> Have a look at post no 56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also with this cooler on will take up 3 slots so not good for crossfire


I get the same performance cranking my stock fan to 70%, was your testing done with or without the new cooler?

Also how do i change my stock voltage from .799V?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> Here are the temps running Valley Benchmark 1.0 these are at base clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results for Benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see temps are good and fan only running at 33% I have overclocked the card to GPU 1100Mhz & Mem 1600Mhz temps where ok in the 70's low 80's had to crank fan manually to 70% to keep it at under 80 though


'

aw... you have a card one like mine.
I have two powercolor myst and one of them doesn't show vrm temperature using GPU-Z.
Not sure why they're different. They have different monitoring interface(?)
How do you check your vram temperature?


----------



## krazyatom

Btw, I have asus rampage III extreme mobo, so I don't have problem fitting two 3 slots GPU


----------



## racer86

finally got my crossfire set up working got them running at 1130/1630. But these things are HOT im pushing 85c+ on auto settings and 75c+ with custom profile.

I think Im going have to pull the coolers off and replace the tim and see if that helps.

Has anyone noticed excessive amounts of tim on their cards?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> finally got my crossfire set up working got them running at 1130/1630. But these things are HOT im pushing 85c+ on auto settings and 75c+ with custom profile.
> 
> I think Im going have to pull the coolers off and replace the tim and see if that helps.
> 
> Has anyone noticed excessive amounts of tim on their cards?


My room temperature is not great, so I do get high temps. My crossfire set up would hit like 80c (top card)
I have 4 pci-express (16x) and I had to use 1st and 3rd slot, so they both have enough space between them.
If your cards are sandwiched, your temperature isn't really bad. If I had mine set up in 1 & 2 pci-e slots, my temp probably go hit like 90c +


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> blue would u concider a club 3d version, there on amazon at mo,overclockers have a version aswell


Club3d prices are too high and they appear to use only Elpida memory. Really, I think the Sapphire are the best cards now because of the 30 bios, Hynix memory, and dual fans. But I am not ready to jump yet - I want to see how my card performs with watercooling.


----------



## Bluesman

On the cooling topic, you might also want to consider pulling the stock heatsink and applying a highend thermal paste. Check out this review of *Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme* thermal compound. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gelid_Solutions/GC-Extreme/4.html

The reviewer measured a HUGE difference from the stock paste.


----------



## crayneogeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Tugger *** man... the whole point of this 7870 Leftover Edition is BUDGET...
> 
> If you're gonna drop $50 on that cooler, and another $10 for some ram sinks You might as well have gotten the 7950...
> 
> It doesn't make sense to spend ANY extra money on this card.
> 
> If you have Other parts lying around, sure, strap it on,, but to go out and BUY MORE STUFF... then we can only assume you did not buy the right card to begin with...


I totally agree. Getting two of these cards for $320 after selling the coupons. My plan is to run them as stock, with an 1150/1600 OC, and enjoy my $320 Titan performance. Throwing more money at these cards should be done for the sake of enjoying the modding aspect of the hobby, but not to just spend money for extra performance, since there were better ways to do that I think.

I have spent plenty of money I did not need to on my PC because I wanted it in a nice case, or I wanted water cooling on my CPU, or whatever. I say that is the fun of building your own computer. But I learned a long time ago, don't buy a honda civic and dump enough money into it to make it faster than a corvette, because in the end, your still just driving a civic! These cards are all about performance/$


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayneogeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Tugger *** man... the whole point of this 7870 Leftover Edition is BUDGET...
> 
> If you're gonna drop $50 on that cooler, and another $10 for some ram sinks You might as well have gotten the 7950...
> 
> It doesn't make sense to spend ANY extra money on this card.
> 
> If you have Other parts lying around, sure, strap it on,, but to go out and BUY MORE STUFF... then we can only assume you did not buy the right card to begin with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. Getting two of these cards for $320 after selling the coupons. My plan is to run them as stock, with an 1150/1600 OC, and enjoy my $320 Titan performance. Throwing more money at these cards should be done for the sake of enjoying the modding aspect of the hobby, but not to just spend money for extra performance, since there were better ways to do that I think.
> 
> I have spent plenty of money I did not need to on my PC because I wanted it in a nice case, or I wanted water cooling on my CPU, or whatever. I say that is the fun of building your own computer. But I learned a long time ago, don't buy a honda civic and dump enough money into it to make it faster than a corvette, because in the end, your still just driving a civic! These cards are all about performance/$
Click to expand...

Running 2x 7870 will get Titan performance??


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Running 2x 7870 will get Titan performance??


Yes you will definetly reach titan performance with 2 7870 LE cards

here is my crossfire run at 4.5ghz with the cards at 1100/1600 my scores are at 1920x1080 but you can compair them to this thread where he is testing a titan with a 8320 (processor I used but his is at 5.2 ghz) but keep in mind he is benching heaven at 1600x900 so his scores will be higher on that one
http://www.overclock.net/t/1379262/intel-vs-amd-w-1200mhz-gtx-titan-taking-game-requests-and-suggestions-in-general


----------



## tugger434

bluesman, just check my card,club 3d Hynix memory.i got mine when amazon was chucking them out ,they have put prices up now


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Running 2x 7870 will get Titan performance??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will definetly reach titan performance with 2 7870 LE cards
Click to expand...

In that case I will invest in the:
Indigo Extreme TIM,
get a second card,
one extra case fan,
move portable a/c from bedroom to my tiny (hot as hell) computer room










BTW which one should i get for CF? Should i get another Powercolor, or should i get the Sapphire Boost that everyone is bragging about??


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> In that case I will invest in the:
> Indigo Extreme TIM,
> get a second card,
> one extra case fan,
> move portable a/c from bedroom to my tiny (hot as hell) computer room


ya definetly cool them well the two i have warm my small office up considerably and ill have my comparison benches up in a few minutes. But keep in mind his cpu is at 5.2ghz and mine is at 4.5 lol

a pair of these cards should match or even beat a titan for about 1/3 of the price


----------



## slick40hk

which one should i get for CF? Should i get another Powercolor, or should i get the Sapphire Boost


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> which one should i get for CF? Should i get another Powercolor, or should i get the Sapphire Boost


from what ive seen people saying the sapphire card has better temps. my two powercolors get quite hot in sli even spaced out on the board with 2 extra fans blowing on them


----------



## slick40hk

Sapphire is is $30 more per card, but when you consider a better cooler will cost more money - it is worth it. Selling the games should bring the cost down to compensate.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> cokker can u confirm you have this as it dosnt say it fits our card
> The Accelero Mono PLUS is equipped with a universal mounting mechanism, offers full support to a broad range of graphic cards. A 120 mm PWM fan and five heatpipes provide an ultimate cooling performance and a virtually silent environment at all times.
> The Accelero Mono PLUS operates at a maximum cooling capacity of 200 Watts. It is equipped with a 120 mm PWM fan and five heatpipes that dissipate a large amount of heat instantly. It ensures that the VGA graphic card can run under optimal temperature for an extended service life.
> Operated by a low noise impeller enclosed in a patented fan holder to reduce the buzzing sound when the fan is spinning, the Accelero Mono PLUS is barely audible even running at full load. To enable minimum noise level at all circumstances, the PWM controller enables the fan to run at the optimal speed according to the load generated by the GPU.
> 
> - Supports AMD 6950 / 6870 / 6850 /6790 / 6770 / 6750 / 5870 / 5850 / 5830 / 5770 / 5750
> - Supports Nvidia 560Ti / 560 / 550Ti / 550 / 465 / 460 SE / 460 / 9800 GTX+ / 9800 GTX / 9800 GT / 9600 GT
> - Max. Cooling Capacity: 200 Watts


Mono plus should fit all 7870 and under cards as they have the same hole spacing as the 6xxx cards.

But yes, the 7870 LE falls into the "53.2 x 53.2" (53 x 53) size, on the other hand 7950 and 7970 are 54 x 54.

I got my mono plus cheap from a friend who couldn't use it, I bolted it straight on and put the card back in, the PWM fan connector fits exactly the same too, minimal fuss


----------



## racer86

Alright here are my benches that you guys can compair to the FX8320 Titan testing being done by Alatar her on OCN. Keep in mind his CPU and GPU clocks are higher than mine so his scores are a little better.

Over all though It looks like a pari of 7870 LE cards will perform right up there with a Nvidia Titan









Titan Test Comparison Benchmarks found below
http://www.overclock.net/t/1379262/intel-vs-amd-w-1200mhz-gtx-titan-taking-game-requests-and-suggestions-in-general

*Quick Specs:*
FX 8320 4.5ghz
16gb GSkill Trident at 1600 7-8-8-24
ASrock 990FX Extreme 9
2x PowerColor 7870 LE Myst Edition cards running 1100/1600

*3D mark Vantage*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4656912

*3D Mark*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/509724

*3D Mark 11*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6374084

*Unigine Valley / Heaven (run at 1920x1080 his is at 1600x900*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> finally got my crossfire set up working got them running at 1130/1630. But these things are HOT im pushing 85c+ on auto settings and 75c+ with custom profile.
> 
> I think Im going have to pull the coolers off and replace the tim and see if that helps.
> 
> Has anyone noticed excessive amounts of tim on their cards?


changed my tim...was excessive...anyway please try this and let us know what you get...OC to 1200 core and leave memory at 1500. I'll bet you get better performance and lower temps. You do have to run the fans at least 60% probably more. Yes they are loud but I'll trade that for Titan performance in crossfire


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> which one should i get for CF? Should i get another Powercolor, or should i get the Sapphire Boost


Be careful before you decide. The PowerColor is 10.5 inches long while the Sapphire is 10.83. You may find that the Sapphire will not fit in your case. In addition, I would recommend buying another Myst, hopefully with the same bios, preferably 028. Mixing cards, IMHO, is asking for trouble.


----------



## tugger434

my mate has a 7870 also,he gets choppy game play, he never overclocks his stuff,he had the dreaded 63 100,hes on 28 bios,
i had a look for him,cant get his to run at 100 in bechies unless i put it to 20 percent, even 19 sometimes drops,his asic is 58.8,bad voltage leak?
i told him to put power up to 20 + for 975 standard clocks, but his argument which i understand, why should he need to, if it dosent do what it says on the box as far as hes concerned its going back,
he got a fair point for rma?
he also got his from amazon


----------



## tugger434

just been reading the reviews of all the cards

tweaktown raving they got it to 1208 ,look at the throttling,surely that cant be classed as stable?


----------



## tp4tissue

To Everyone who has the PC - Myst..

I took off the shroud and put on 2x old-school 80mm fans (twist tie)... temperatures at moderate loads have significantly decreased, and MAX temperature has decreased from 80C to 70C. Running 1140/1550

The main improvement is I don't need to hear that ridiculous Stock fan..

The shroud looks to be poorly conceived, as it hinders air flow.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Here's a tip: use the latest beta version of Afterburner to "Disable ULPS."

With my pair of Myst cards in CF @ 1200/1600, simply disabling ULPS gave me:
-- +744 points in 3DMark11 (Performance)
-- +9 FPS and +380 points in Unigine Valley (Extreme HD)
-- Dropped my max temps during both of those tests by 6C!
-- And finally, most importantly, doing so also switched my second card to 256 Bit Bus Width, rather than the lame 32 Bit it defaulted to with ULPS enabled!

Titan killers, indeed!









*Unigine Valley (Extreme HD):*


http://imgur.com/thCWEbr



*3DMark11 (Performance):*


http://imgur.com/eQWOPcZ



*Here's how/where I disabled ULPS:*


http://imgur.com/YKIUyIK


----------



## 13bgarli

In the latest version of Afterburner I was having some issues with it returning an odd number for the Memory clock, anyone have any idea (it was like 1384 Mhz and making it "lower" actually returned a higher clock value and vice versa)? I don't have access to the computer until the weekend, but I ended up reverting to the older version of Afterburner. I also did that tweak in the first post to allow Voltage editing and such (which did work). Thanks guys!


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> To Everyone who has the PC - Myst..
> 
> I took off the shroud and put on 2x old-school 80mm fans (twist tie)... temperatures at moderate loads have significantly decreased, and MAX temperature has decreased from 80C to 70C. Running 1140/1550
> 
> The main improvement is I don't need to hear that ridiculous Stock fan..
> 
> The shroud looks to be poorly conceived, as it hinders air flow.


Maybe I'll dremel cut 2 openings into the card's fan shroud/cover and attached 2 more fans so it's got 3 fans total like the Accelero version but still keeps the strength =- do you have a photo?


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Here's a tip: use the latest beta version of Afterburner to "Disable ULPS."
> 
> With my pair of Myst cards in CF @ 1200/1600, simply disabling ULPS gave me:
> -- +744 points in 3DMark11 (Performance)
> -- +9 FPS and +380 points in Unigine Valley (Extreme HD)
> -- Dropped my max temps during both of those tests by 6C!
> -- And finally, most importantly, doing so also switched my second card to 256 Bit Bus Width, rather than the lame 32 Bit it defaulted to with ULPS enabled!
> 
> Titan killers, indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unigine Valley (Extreme HD):*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/thCWEbr
> 
> 
> 
> *3DMark11 (Performance):*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eQWOPcZ
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's how/where I disabled ULPS:*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YKIUyIK


Holy COW!! It's something like this that makes me wish I had gotten another PC LE, wonder if they are going on sale again soon.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Here's a tip: use the latest beta version of Afterburner to "Disable ULPS."
> 
> With my pair of Myst cards in CF @ 1200/1600, simply disabling ULPS gave me:
> -- +744 points in 3DMark11 (Performance)
> -- +9 FPS and +380 points in Unigine Valley (Extreme HD)
> -- Dropped my max temps during both of those tests by 6C!
> -- And finally, most importantly, doing so also switched my second card to 256 Bit Bus Width, rather than the lame 32 Bit it defaulted to with ULPS enabled!
> 
> Titan killers, indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unigine Valley (Extreme HD):*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/thCWEbr
> 
> 
> 
> *3DMark11 (Performance):*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eQWOPcZ
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's how/where I disabled ULPS:*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YKIUyIK


Ugh so jealous.. My score is only 74.2FPS with 1160/1550








I can't go 1200


----------



## slick40hk

KrazyAtom & PaleHorse14, Can you define/justify the cost/benefit of having 2 cards CF? I am leaning towards getting 2 cards but am worried about 4K coming soon and having to change cards in a few months.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> KrazyAtom & PaleHorse14, Can you define/justify the cost/benefit of having 2 cards CF? I am leaning towards getting 2 cards but am worried about 4K coming soon and having to change cards in a few months.


crossfire benefits?

PRO

1. If you sell your games, you'll end up paying like $320 (sadly I had to pay tax)
2. It's like price of single 7950 for CF if you sell your games!
3. I play 5760 x 1080 bf3 ultra settings and it runs SMOOOTH!
4. I bet I can sell these cards 1 year later for $150+ apiece. I can't imagine they will have a similar new performance GPU for less than $150.
5. Performance will probably get better after new drivers!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> KrazyAtom & PaleHorse14, Can you define/justify the cost/benefit of having 2 cards CF? I am leaning towards getting 2 cards but am worried about 4K coming soon and having to change cards in a few months.


I think that these cards will easily handle 4K with nothing more than a driver update. They've definitely got the balls and ports to handle 4K video decoding.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong?

The only downsides I see with these cards are the heat and noise. If you can deal with or overcome each of those, these should last for a few years without any issues.

Besides that, can you say "17,000+ graphics score on 3DMark11"? Helllllz yeah!!


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> can you say "17,000+ graphics score on 3DMark11"? Helllllz yeah!!


Nope I sure can't - you guys rock!!


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> PRO
> 
> 3. I play 5760 x 1080 bf3 ultra settings and it runs SMOOOTH!
> !


yeah I would like to get 3 monitors for my b-day next month - that would be sweet!!


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> I would recommend buying another Myst, hopefully with the same bios, preferably 028. Mixing cards, IMHO, is asking for trouble.


If I buy another one and the bios is different, can I switch it to 28 like the one I have?


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> The only downsides I see with these cards are the heat and noise.


I was thinking of moving portable a/c from my bedroom to my computer room at 20*c/68*F - would this help? or will better fans do the trick? I am scared of putting under water so forget about that idea.


----------



## MikeMike86

Do a multi quote next time slick, lol.

You guys coming from the nvidia side of things as I have, just need to figure things out.
Radeon doesn't run like nvidia nor does it seem to be as user friendly, but once you figure it out, these cards (and control settings) will grow on you. They're a little finicky in crossfire in some games but most your major games are rock solid.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Some of the 7950s are voltage locked, so some don't overclock well. *Many also have 1250 memory which is inferior to the stock 1500 on the LE cards. The LE cards have more potential than many of the 7950s.*
> 
> The 7950s also have noisily fans, according to most posters, as do the 7970s. The Tahiti chip runs hot because it does more than most (4.3 billion transistors and 1536-2048 shaders). Cooling solutions are needed for all these great cards.
> 
> Let's encourage posters to offer more of these cooling solutions. I'm leaning toward crossfiring with a 7950 but the LE prices sure are tempting me right now - if I can find a card that is.


the HD 7950 has a 384 bit memory bus with 5 Ghz memory chips . bandwidth is 240 Gb/s. the HD 7870 tahiti LE has a 256 bit memory bus with 6 Ghz memory chips. bandwidth is 192 Gb/s. the HD 7950 and HD 7970 cards have many custom cooler designs like sapphire dual x , his iceq x2, gigabyte windforce3x, msi twin frozr. they are low noise.

about OC headroom the HD 7950 boost cards run at 925 mhz at stock voltage of 1.25v. average overclock is 1150 mhz. at the same clocks the HD 7870 tahiti le is 15 - 20% slower than HD 7950.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7950_X2_Boost/31.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/HD_7870_jokerCard_Tahiti_LE/31.html

here is a user comparison at 1 ghz on hd 7950 and hd 7870 tahiti le
http://www.overclock.net/t/1345122/sapphire-hd-7870-xt-based-on-amd-tahiti-le-chip/70#post_19294019


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I was thinking of moving portable a/c from my bedroom to my computer room at 20*c/68*F - would this help? or will better fans do the trick? I am scared of putting under water so forget about that idea.


Yeah, lowering the ambient (room) temperature always helps. That said, you're going to have to master air flow in your case, and especially on/around the video cards.

In fact, I just spent the evening cleaning up my cabling and adding a few fans to try and do just that. It will probably be a month or two before I get my water system in, so I expect I'll be messing with all the fans non-stop between now and then. I'll also experiment with some fresh thermal compounds to see how much that helps.

I love doing it, though, so that helps!









PS: this was my first gaming rig after a six year hiatus. Needles to say, a lot has changed, so I'm having to re-learn a ton of things... good times!


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I was thinking of moving portable a/c from my bedroom to my computer room at 20*c/68*F - would this help? or will better fans do the trick? I am scared of putting under water so forget about that idea.


first change the stock TIM to a high quality one. something like coollaboratory liquid ultra or prolimatech pk-1 will drop temps by 5 -10c.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> KrazyAtom & PaleHorse14, Can you define/justify the cost/benefit of having 2 cards CF? I am leaning towards getting 2 cards but am worried about 4K coming soon and having to change cards in a few months.


I am waiting for the $5000 4k monitor as well.. I already have 2x 7970 for my main computer.. this 7870 myst is for my mother..

If you're getting 4k, I don't see how the cost of a graphics card is an issue?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> If I buy another one and the bios is different, can I switch it to 28 like the one I have?


Yes, just select for GPU 2.: Atiwinflash -f -p *1* 7870XT.rom per http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards


----------



## paleh0rse14

Just ordered some *IC Diamond*... looking forward to testing it out!









*EDIT:* I think this list is worth re-posting over here. Our Crossfire setups are, in fact, beating the single Titans!


----------



## MikeMike86

Like someone said earlier a dual pcb 7870xt you could quad fire would be a Titan eating machine..

It's a bit late for them to be designing new cards though, and they probably don't want to take away from their own higher end cards either. If quadfire scaled as well as crossfire it'd be on par with Titans in tri-sli. If they sold em for $500 a piece it'd be a third the price as well.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Like someone said earlier a dual pcb 7870xt you could quad fire would be a Titan eating machine..
> 
> It's a bit late for them to be designing new cards though, and they probably don't want to take away from their own higher end cards either. If quadfire scaled as well as crossfire it'd be on par with Titans in tri-sli. If they sold em for $500 a piece it'd be a third the price as well.


I don't know why you guys keep comparing the cards to the titan... dual graphics putting equivalent number of frames as a single graphics card is not nearly as responsive to input and not to even bring up the stuttering...

I don't think the titan is a good buy at the price.. but I ALSO don't think dual 7870xt-s' are great buys either...

HOWEVER, i do think a SINGLE 7870 xt is a freakin' unbelievable deal at $160 after ebayed games.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Just ordered some *IC Diamond*... looking forward to testing it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* I think this list is worth re-posting over here. Our Crossfire setups are, in fact, beating the single Titans!


am I missing something? why would 670 quad sli be faster than 680 quad?


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> sorry for all the posts ive time on my hands,
> this looks like the cooler to get
> Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II VGA Cooler (GTX 680/GTX670/GTX640/HD 7870/HD7850)
> 
> look at the room around the cooler, no problem with getting decent sinks under that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> hmm.. tempting but I paid like $230 after tax so this cooler would cost me close to $300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I have to buy VRM heatsink.
> decision decision...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> As already posted I have that cooler on my myst comes with all the heatsinks you need


This is for sure compatible (I hope)?

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/375/accelero-twin-turbo-ii.html?c=2182

Newegg on sale $39.99 free shipping ($20 off)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186052


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Hello Overclockers, yestarday i ordered my sapphire 7870 XT and ill have it in my hands in the next Monday or Tuesday.









I havent read all the pages yet, but ill sure do , (now at office and not much time for this)

I have made fairly enough of research though about the Tahiti LE and so far i understand the best drivers are the official 13.1

Yet i need to see what BIOS my Sapphire will have.

Im actually building new computer and i was thinking this, i got cpu cooler NH-D14 that also comes with some award wining thermal glue as they say, and i was wondering if its worth putting this glue in the 7870 xt heatsinks and ramsinks, any suggestion about this? I mean i put the glue and i can power it? or i have to let it for some time with the glue so it can apply better?
I was modding long ago and i lost my ability to this, i think that the glue will work better in time if its in use , correct me if im wrong.

Any tips or ideas of what i need to check when i get my tahiti le? im not sure if i will overclock it cuz i dont play demanding games, just world of warcraft and ship simulator extreme.

All ideas and suggestions are very welcome, i wanna be a proud owner of tahiti le and for sure i can try overclock for some benchmarks but not for 24/7 oc , just for the tests and the thrill of it.

Have a wonderfull morning and thanks in advance.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> This is for sure compatible (I hope)?
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/375/accelero-twin-turbo-ii.html?c=2182
> 
> Newegg on sale $39.99 free shipping ($20 off)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186052


not bad.. it would cost me like $44 shipped. It also includes vrm heatsink!
so my final cost will be like $550 after tax for crossfire.
I may able to sell games for $100 and I will end up paying $450.


----------



## djogoku

Add me please









http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/04/11/3pp.png


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Need some help :\

My pc restarted overnight, I assume it was a windows update. Now, my 7870XT refuses to operate at stock speeds which makes me sad... I had it at 1200MHz core for about a week straight. Now it won't budge over 500MHz.. I have not really had much luck with these drivers.. I have a powercolor pcs+

Any ideas?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> am I missing something? why would 670 quad sli be faster than 680 quad?


Maybe a driver issue? Or perhaps a flaw in the benchmark code? I don't really know. Doesn't mean much of anything, though... after all, it's just a benchmark.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> not bad.. it would cost me like $44 shipped. It also includes vrm heatsink!
> so my final cost will be like $550 after tax for crossfire.
> I may able to sell games for $100 and I will end up paying $450.


I think we need to be careful trying to use these ARCTIC Accelero TT 's in crossfire. In some of the reviews on Newegg, they state that the cooler+card takes up three slots, instead of just two, so these may not be compatible with all crossfire motherboards.

I'm still trying to figure out if these would work with the spacing on my ASRock Z77 Extreme 4... anyone know?

EDIT: Nope, turns out that I can't use those coolers in a crossfire setup on my board -- there's not enough space between the PCIe slots. DOH! Oh well, back to figuring out my water setup...


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Need some help :\
> 
> My pc restarted overnight, I assume it was a windows update. Now, my 7870XT refuses to operate at stock speeds which makes me sad... I had it at 1200MHz core for about a week straight. Now it won't budge over 500MHz.. I have not really had much luck with these drivers.. I have a powercolor pcs+
> 
> Any ideas?


Go into Afterburner and reset card. Then go into Settings and select the option to turn PowerPlay Off (found under the overclocking options section). Reboot.

If this does not work, then uninstall your drives and install 13.3 beta. The drivers are a little flakey and some of them can get corrupted with hiccups.

If this does not work, then we will have to setup a profile to maintain default clocks.


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Do a multi quote next time slick, lol.


Sorry, older person here and still don't know how to operate an ipod. lol


----------



## crayneogeo

Finally got my updates pictures done with my cards installed and cabled correctly. I am almost as proud of the back of the case and the wiring as the front! Add me to the list!


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I think we need to be careful trying to use these ARCTIC Accelero TT 's in crossfire. In some of the reviews on Newegg, they state that the cooler+card takes up three slots, instead of just two, so these may not be compatible with all crossfire motherboards.
> I'm still trying to figure out if these would work with the spacing on my ASRock Z77 Extreme 4... anyone know?
> EDIT: Nope, turns out that I can't use those coolers in a crossfire setup on my board -- there's not enough space between the PCIe slots. DOH! Oh well, back to figuring out my water setup...


Not to mention some of the reviews I found about the fans burning out in a few months. If you want silent I'd go with the Accero S1 $32.49 platinum micro on ebay, you either put the twin fans or the 80mm fan or just a fan of your choice.
I still say a couple high speed fans on the stock heatsinks would be cheapest haha.


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> If you want silent I'd go with the Accero S1 $32.49 platinum micro on ebay, you either put the twin fans or the 80mm fan or just a fan of your choice.
> I still say a couple high speed fans on the stock heatsinks would be cheapest haha.


Will this fit in a mid-tower, I read some reviews saying it was HUGE?


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> If you're getting 4k, I don't see how the cost of a graphics card is an issue?


Glad to know someone is reading my posts - hehe.

To be honest I cannot afford 4k, but just trying take advantage of the discount prices and build something I can enjoy now and later, much later - when 4k is affordable (under $1,000)

My only concern about getting 2 cards is all the micro stuttering I keep reading about.
Seems to me that companies should make a really huge card that takes up 3 slots and performs better than CF/SLI would for 2 cards.

Maybe a MEGA TITAN!! ha-ha-ha


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Like someone said earlier a dual pcb 7870xt you could quad fire would be a Titan eating machine..
> 
> It's a bit late for them to be designing new cards though, and they probably don't want to take away from their own higher end cards either. If quadfire scaled as well as crossfire it'd be on par with Titans in tri-sli. If they sold em for $500 a piece it'd be a third the price as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you guys keep comparing the cards to the titan... dual graphics putting equivalent number of frames as a single graphics card is not nearly as responsive to input and not to even bring up the stuttering...
> 
> I don't think the titan is a good buy at the price.. but I ALSO don't think dual 7870xt-s' are great buys either...
> 
> HOWEVER, i do think a SINGLE 7870 xt is a freakin' unbelievable deal at $160 after ebayed games.
Click to expand...

He's right. Maybe in benchmarks it will destroy the Titan, but in real-world games, the Titan will be a lot more consistent, power friendly, and smoother than any kind of multi-GPU set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Hello Overclockers, yestarday i ordered my sapphire 7870 XT and ill have it in my hands in the next Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent read all the pages yet, but ill sure do , (now at office and not much time for this)
> 
> I have made fairly enough of research though about the Tahiti LE and so far i understand the best drivers are the official 13.1
> 
> Yet i need to see what BIOS my Sapphire will have.
> 
> Im actually building new computer and i was thinking this, i got cpu cooler NH-D14 that also comes with some award wining thermal glue as they say, and i was wondering if its worth putting this glue in the 7870 xt heatsinks and ramsinks, any suggestion about this? I mean i put the glue and i can power it? or i have to let it for some time with the glue so it can apply better?
> I was modding long ago and i lost my ability to this, i think that the glue will work better in time if its in use , correct me if im wrong.
> 
> Any tips or ideas of what i need to check when i get my tahiti le? im not sure if i will overclock it cuz i dont play demanding games, just world of warcraft and ship simulator extreme.
> 
> All ideas and suggestions are very welcome, i wanna be a proud owner of tahiti le and for sure i can try overclock for some benchmarks but not for 24/7 oc , just for the tests and the thrill of it.
> 
> Have a wonderfull morning and thanks in advance.


13.3 Beta 3 is considered the best around here. Sapphire ships with .30 BIOS which has clock fluctuation at stock. You can fix this by turning Powercontrol in CCC to 8% or higher.

I would leave the TIM alone. I replaced the TIM on my 7870 XT and it didn't make a difference. Not even a degree. If you're not playing any demanding games, you might as well buy a 650 Ti or 7850.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Need some help :\
> 
> My pc restarted overnight, I assume it was a windows update. Now, my 7870XT refuses to operate at stock speeds which makes me sad... I had it at 1200MHz core for about a week straight. Now it won't budge over 500MHz.. I have not really had much luck with these drivers.. I have a powercolor pcs+
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds like driver corruption. I would do a fresh install if you can.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Glad to know someone is reading my posts - hehe.
> 
> To be honest I cannot afford 4k, but just trying take advantage of the discount prices and build something I can enjoy now and later, much later - when 4k is affordable (under $1,000)
> 
> My only concern about getting 2 cards is all the micro stuttering I keep reading about.
> Seems to me that companies should make a really huge card that takes up 3 slots and performs better than CF/SLI would for 2 cards.
> 
> Maybe a MEGA TITAN!! ha-ha-ha


It's going to be a VERY long time before 4K becomes that affordable unless the Korean manufacturers start offering some crazy cheap displays, or perhaps Vizio.

That said, I have two of the Myst cards in Crossfire, and I haven't experienced any of the stuttering you mention. I have limited my FPS to 59.95 for every game (using Afterburner), and I turn Vsync ON. As a result, I don't get any tearing or stuttering, and my games all play at an optimal 60 FPS. It's absolutely beautiful!









If you're looking for one big mega card, perhaps you should consider the 6990 or 7990 dual cards...


----------



## Janac

So what is the highest stable core clock? 1208mHz?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Yeah, lowering the ambient (room) temperature always helps. That said, you're going to have to master air flow in your case, and especially on/around the video cards.
> 
> In fact, I just spent the evening cleaning up my cabling and adding a few fans to try and do just that. It will probably be a month or two before I get my water system in, so I expect I'll be messing with all the fans non-stop between now and then. I'll also experiment with some fresh thermal compounds to see how much that helps.
> 
> I love doing it, though, so that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: this was my first gaming rig after a six year hiatus. Needles to say, a lot has changed, so I'm having to re-learn a ton of things... good times!


One thing I noticed is the arrangement of fans of a lot of people are poor. You should have equal intake as exhaust, so 2 fans blowing in and 2 our, 3 in and 3 out...etc. A lot of cases people have that they use to upgrade aren't meant for high performance cards such as this and may not have any intake fans at all, which is ok but I would not advise it. Personally when I put an extra intake and exhaust fan in, as well as a side fan in I saw my temps drop off almost 10C at load. That is a big deal. Now my 7870 LE barely hits 72C at load. 75C when oc'd.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> One thing I noticed is the arrangement of fans of a lot of people are poor. You should have equal intake as exhaust, so 2 fans blowing in and 2 our, 3 in and 3 out...etc. A lot of cases people have that they use to upgrade aren't meant for high performance cards such as this and may not have any intake fans at all, which is ok but I would not advise it. Personally when I put an extra intake and exhaust fan in, as well as a side fan in I saw my temps drop off almost 10C at load. That is a big deal. Now my 7870 LE barely hits 72C at load. 75C when oc'd.


Yeah, I added two fans last night and set them both to intake (front lower, and side). My top and rear fans are now set for exhaust. I managed to drop about 4-5C, but I think I can do better if I mess with the intake/exhaust config a bit. I also have some IC Diamond thermal paste on the way, so that will hopefully get me down to a more acceptable load temp before the summer hits.

As I said, good times!


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I have two of the Myst cards in Crossfire, and I haven't experienced any of the stuttering you mention. I have limited my FPS to 59.95 for every game (using Afterburner), and I turn Vsync ON. As a result, I don't get any tearing or stuttering, and my games all play at an optimal 60 FPS. It's absolutely beautiful!


Can you explain how I can do this Vsync in Afterburner? My memory is poor, do you also have 3 monitors like KrazyAtom?
My b-day is next month and from how you describe it, I would like to have a similar setup. Also what size psu should I get? Thanks


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Here's a tip: use the latest beta version of Afterburner to "Disable ULPS."
> 
> With my pair of Myst cards in CF @ 1200/1600, simply disabling ULPS gave me:
> -- +744 points in 3DMark11 (Performance)
> -- +9 FPS and +380 points in Unigine Valley (Extreme HD)
> -- Dropped my max temps during both of those tests by 6C!
> -- And finally, most importantly, doing so also switched my second card to 256 Bit Bus Width, rather than the lame 32 Bit it defaulted to with ULPS enabled!
> 
> Titan killers, indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unigine Valley (Extreme HD):*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/thCWEbr
> 
> 
> 
> *3DMark11 (Performance):*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/eQWOPcZ
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's how/where I disabled ULPS:*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YKIUyIK


Beat you by 2.2 fps








1201/1601


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Can you explain how I can do this Vsync in Afterburner? My memory is poor, do you also have 3 monitors like KrazyAtom?
> My b-day is next month and from how you describe it, I would like to have a similar setup. Also what size psu should I get? Thanks


I set the Vsync to ON in each individual game. Then, to set a universal Max FPS, there is an option in Afterburner to turn the OSD on. Then, from within the OSD (it appears as a separate app), you can set a Max FPS by clicking on the picture of a wrench.

Setting it to 59.95 with Vsync ON eliminates all tearing in the fast first person shooters I play.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> Beat you by 2.2 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1201/1601


Well damn, here we go!









Well done! Did you report your score here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Well damn, here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done! Did you report your score here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors


yes.. my score is the 7870 xt at 79 fps. 2nd to none









didn't need to update score since no other $400 cards setup are beating me..


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HmoobYaj87*
> 
> yes.. my score is the 7870 xt at 79 fps. 2nd to none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't need to update score since no other $400 cards setup are beating me..


You got me... I'm going to have to mess with my voltages to go any farther on the CPU or GPUs. Here's my latest best... CPU @ 4.2, GPUs at 1215/1615:


http://imgur.com/PCiE74X


----------



## Bluesman

WATERCOOLING TIPS

So, I conducted a lot of searches on watercooling the 7870 Myst or XT. There are no full waterblocks that I could find. Anyway, Swiftech suggests that universal blocks are better for a number of reasons so I felt the investment was worth it for this card. Since I am using a new 2012 EK design, my hope is that it will last for many cards. So I justified the cost by dividing the investment by 4.

Since I wanted a modern design, I went with the EK - HWBOT http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36951. To use any EK block with any Tahiti card you need to use the 7970 copper shim. I was initially fooled because the mount surface is bowed or convex. You get contact but the closed thumbscrews prevent the block from lowering to the gpu completely and surrounding riser. ( Just to be clear the gpu and riser are at the same level, look at your removed stock heatsink to confirm. But with EK your are screwed by the closed thumbscrews. Maybe the standard Swiftech 82 would fit better but I don't know its mounting idiosyncrasies.)

You need to heatsink the VRMs and RAM if you go with a universal block. I used Enzotech BCC9 for the RAM (the 9mm height does not impede my Bitspower barbs. I used two Swiftech MC21 Mosfet heatsinks for the 4 uncovered VRMs on the right side of the card. I used one Enzotech MOS-C1 on the powersystem controller APW7165C. The VRMs I put heatsinks on are 4935N, 4927N,4925N, and 4983NF. (The VRMs on the left side of the card, under the long, silver heatsink I did not touch.)

I installed a different VGA I/O bracket on the card that Is made by EK http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_237_1170&products_id=33467 . This results in the card only taking one slot. I can now use the other slot for my cool fan device.

I am using a Titan TTC-SC07TZ (RB) Z-AXIS VGA Cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192026. I bought it at Newegg. You can swap out the fans and I did; I used 2 AKUST FANMOD 95 fans http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25986 that are 95cm diameter but occupy only 90cm space. Their airflow is 40.54cfm at 24.58 db and run at 2,000 rpm max. The Titan card has a fan controller so you can regulate airflow.

Here are some photos:


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> WATERCOOLING TIPS
> 
> So, I conducted a lot of searches on watercooling the 7870 Myst or XT. There are no full waterblocks that I could find. Anyway, Swiftech suggests that universal blocks are better for a number of reasons so I felt the investment was worth it for this card. Since I am using a new 2012 EK design, my hope is that it will last for many cards. So I justified the cost by dividing the investment by 4.
> 
> Since I wanted a modern design, I went with the EK - HWBOT. To use any EK block with any Tahiti card you need to use the 7970 copper shim. I was initially fooled because the mount surface is bowed or convex. You get contact but the closed thumbscrews prevent the block from lowering to the gpu completely and surrounding riser. ( Just to be clear the gpu and riser are at the same level, look at your removed stock heatsink to confirm. But with EK your are screwed by the closed thumbscrews. Maybe the standard Swiftech 82 would fit better but I don't know its mounting idiosyncrasies.)
> 
> You need to heatsink the VRMs and RAM if you go with a universal block. I used Enzotech BCC9 for the RAM (the 9mm height does not impede my Bitspower barbs. I used two Swiftech MC21 Mosfet heatsinks for the 4 uncoverd VRMs on the right side of the card. I used one Enzotech MOS-C1 on the powersystem controller APW7165C. The VRMs I put heatsinks on are 4935N, 4927N,4925N, and 4983NF. (The VRMs on the left side of the card, under the long, silver heatsink I did not touch.)
> 
> I installed a different I/O bracket on the card that Is made by EK. This results in the card only taking one slot. I can now use the other slot for my cool fan device.
> 
> I am using a Titan TTC-SC07TZ (RB) Z-AXIS VGA Cooler. I bought it at Newegg. You can swap out the fans and I did; I used 2 AKUST FANMOD 95 fans that are 95cm diameter but occupy only 90cm space. Their airflow is 40.54cfm at 24.58 db and run at 2,000 rpm max. The Titan card has a fan controller so you can regulate airflow.
> 
> Here are some photos:


This is legit!!! any possibility of some purchase links and pics and temps once its all set up?














I feel that Reps shall rain upon you lol


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> This is legit!!! any possibility of some purchase links and pics and temps once its all set up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that Reps shall rain upon you lol


Thanks! I just put in a few links for some of the products I mentioned. The heatsinks are sold by Performance-PC, Newegg, and FrozenCPU. I like Performance-PC cause they keep shipping costs down.

Temps and performance info is coming in a few days.


----------



## eBombzor

Nice! Looks great.

Could you clarify why you needed to use the shim? What about the closed thumbscrews prevented you from direct contact?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Nice! Looks great.
> 
> Could you clarify why you needed to use the shim? What about the closed thumbscrews prevented you from direct contact?


I will try to answer your questions but what I found was kinda weird. EK mounting instructions are not specific to the 7870 Myst or XT gpu chip, the Tahiti LE. They discuss the 7970/7950 Tahiti mount which requires the 7970 copper shim. I thought that since the LE does not have the metal shim close to the gpu die that is found on the 7970/7950 (photo by Tiborrr who I think is a factory rep),


there was no need for the EK copper shim. But I found in the install that you can only screw the handscrews provided by EK so far, even though you have threads on the post to lower the waterblock. For the full Tahiti die they suggest the .5mm washer on the back and under the mounting screw post. No matter what I did, remove all washers, or install others, it was physically impossible to fully contact the gpu. You had to use the 7970 copper shim by EK http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33466


----------



## eBombzor

Oh ok. I was just afraid that I might have to use a shim when I do the "Red Mod"


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Oh ok. I was just afraid that I might have to use a shim when I do the "Red Mod"


I did the red mod. Didnt need a shim. I am using a Zalman lq-310, which is the same as all the other asetek coolers.

Am getting 39C max load at 1200/1500 overclock. VRM max load around 55C with spot fan, no VRM heatsinks


----------



## eBombzor

Wow those are some low temps. Pics please









Did you use Dwood's bracket?


----------



## wntrsnowg

What do you want pics of?

I ordered dwoods bracket, but that fast shipping from newegg made me use zipties hahaha (I still haven't had any contact/confirmation from doowds company, and I ordered on tuesday). I don't see the point in using dwoods bracket other than the simplification of install, but i'm past that now.

Oh and i forgot to mention, i cleaned off the TIM that comes on the watercooler and used some MX4 which was applied to the GPU and spread thin and even.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I did the red mod. Didnt need a shim. I am using a Zalman lq-310, which is the same as all the other asetek coolers.
> 
> Am getting 39C max load at 1200/1500 overclock. VRM max load around 55C with spot fan, no VRM heatsinks


please elaborate with pics lol!!!! what is the RED MOD?


----------



## wntrsnowg

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod

cheap liquid cooler being the best cooling solution for the GPU


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> What do you want pics of?
> 
> I ordered dwoods bracket, but that fast shipping from newegg made me use zipties hahaha (I still haven't had any contact/confirmation from doowds company, and I ordered on tuesday). I don't see the point in using dwoods bracket other than the simplification of install, but i'm past that now.
> 
> Oh and i forgot to mention, i cleaned off the TIM that comes on the watercooler and used some MX4 which was applied to the GPU and spread thin and even.


Just pics of your mod inside your case. I just love pics of different PCs lol


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> What do you want pics of?
> 
> I ordered dwoods bracket, but that fast shipping from newegg made me use zipties hahaha (I still haven't had any contact/confirmation from doowds company, and I ordered on tuesday). I don't see the point in using dwoods bracket other than the simplification of install, but i'm past that now.
> 
> Oh and i forgot to mention, i cleaned off the TIM that comes on the watercooler and used some MX4 which was applied to the GPU and spread thin and even.


pics of the ziptied install







i have a brand new H55 i was gonna do the same thing with.. but too lazy right now haha

edit: can someone tell me what the max temps for the gpu/vrm/vram is for the myst?? would be useful info for front page..


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> What do you want pics of?
> 
> I ordered dwoods bracket, but that fast shipping from newegg made me use zipties hahaha (I still haven't had any contact/confirmation from doowds company, and I ordered on tuesday). I don't see the point in using dwoods bracket other than the simplification of install, but i'm past that now.
> 
> Oh and i forgot to mention, i cleaned off the TIM that comes on the watercooler and used some MX4 which was applied to the GPU and spread thin and even.


Did you have to mod the GPU holes or bracket at all, or did the Zalman lq-310 cooler simply mount right up using the stock holes?


----------



## wntrsnowg

Sorry for the back pics but only have some pics of it after install. I pretty much followed the guide over at "The Mod". The Zalman lq-310 that I used was identical in the mounting part to the Antec kuhler 620 (Both are made by Asetek and rebranded). The 4 mount holes on the GPU lined up perfectly between the gaps in the mounting part of the waterpump/heatsink portion of the watercooler, so the zipties had a straight line from the waterpump/heatsink to the backside of the GPU through the holes


GPU pretty much has 2 spot fans on it. One on the side of the case which brings in fresh air, and another that is angled at the GPU which is the true spot fan.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> edit: can someone tell me what the max temps for the gpu/vrm/vram is for the myst?? would be useful info for front page..


I've read that the max temps for the GPU is in the high 80C, while max for the vrm is in the low 100C


----------



## slick40hk

wntrsnowg, If you don't mind me asking what does "red mod" cost?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> wntrsnowg, If you don't mind me asking what does "red mod" cost?


based on what he described.....just the cost of the zalman 310 from newegg or other retailer and the cost of zip ties.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Sorry for the back pics but only have some pics of it after install. I pretty much followed the guide over at "The Mod". The Zalman lq-310 that I used was identical in the mounting part to the Antec kuhler 620 (Both are made by Asetek and rebranded). The 4 mount holes on the GPU lined up perfectly between the gaps in the mounting part of the waterpump/heatsink portion of the watercooler, so the zipties had a straight line from the waterpump/heatsink to the backside of the GPU through the holes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU pretty much has 2 spot fans on it. One on the side of the case which brings in fresh air, and another that is angled at the GPU which is the true spot fan.


Nice. Have you tried the fan as an exhaust?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> wntrsnowg, If you don't mind me asking what does "red mod" cost?


The AIO + zipties or a $8 bracket from Dwood. I would also spend a few bucks on a fan blowing into the heat of the VRMs.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> wntrsnowg, If you don't mind me asking what does "red mod" cost?


Couple times a month the closed loop liquid coolers go on sale, which you can find on a deals site like slickdeals.net, and it makes the red mod pretty cheap. Cheaper than an aftermarket fan solution even. In this case, I got the zalman lq-310 for $30


----------



## tugger434

just had a look seems we can all fit them sinks on the vrms without hindering the normall heatsink and should get decent airflow from fan aswell


----------



## XCFX

Hi guys, Im having some problems with my 7870xt,
when i was playing some high performance game for a while, my screen suddenly turned into all straight lines,
I overclocked my card to 1150/1550, is there a problem with my card or some part of my computer?
thanks a lot !
My computer spec:
i5 3570
Asrock H77 MVP
8Gb ram
Sapphire 7870 XT

I took a picture with my phone,


----------



## tugger434

id say memory clocked to high, think it overheats and cops out,turn back to 1500


----------



## XCFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> id say memory clocked to high, think it overheats and cops out,turn back to 1500


i thought someone did clocked to 1600?
btw, thx a lot .


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCFX*
> 
> i thought someone did clocked to 1600?
> btw, thx a lot .


run memory at stock speed of 1500 mhz .some of the HD 7870 Tahiti LE cards seem to have zero memory OC headroom. but that does not matter. the core clocks is what matters for performance. also test the core oc using heaven 4.0, 3d mark 2013 and then games like bf3, farcry 3 , crysis 3, sleeping dogs .


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I've read that the max temps for the GPU is in the high 80C, while max for the vrm is in the low 100C


It's 95C for the GPU, 111C for the VRM's and 104C for the RAM(just an estimate, the rest are for sure)


----------



## Medical Toaster

So I flashed my Powercolor EZ from the 31 to the 28 bios last night using ATIwinflash. Everything seemed to go well but it hung up going back into windows. Tried flashing back to my original bios and it still wouldn't go into windows. Tried a system restore, then went to my backup system image and still no luck. Tried to reflash the bios with ATIflash in dos and again it seemed successful. Did a fresh reinstall of Windows 7-64 and once I loaded the ATI drivers (I used the 13.1) I hung again going into windows. Using GPU-Z the info in the bios file all checks out (correct speeds shaders etc...)

I checked my event viewer and I got this 1060 event with the flashes:

\??\D:\ATIwinflash\atidgllk.sys has been blocked from loading due to incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.

Any thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCFX*
> 
> Hi guys, Im having some problems with my 7870xt,
> when i was playing some high performance game for a while, my screen suddenly turned into all straight lines,
> I overclocked my card to 1150/1550, is there a problem with my card or some part of my computer?
> thanks a lot !
> My computer spec:
> i5 3570
> Asrock H77 MVP
> 8Gb ram
> Sapphire 7870 XT
> 
> I took a picture with my phone,


Have you been watching temperatures?

I run both of mine at 1150/1550 game stable all day long. That said, all cards are different, so maybe you just got unlucky.

My guess is that it's a temperature thing, though, so do some benchmark tests at those speeds and pay attention to the temps.

You can also lower each of the values one at a time to see which one is the issue. Start by trying 1150/1500 to see if the problem still occurs. If not, you know it's your memory (or vice versa). You can then work on addressing the cooling...


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> It's 95C for the GPU, 111C for the VRM's and 104C for the RAM(just an estimate, the rest are for sure)


where is this from? source?

I believe you just curious


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medical Toaster*
> 
> So I flashed my Powercolor EZ from the 31 to the 28 bios last night using ATIwinflash. Everything seemed to go well but it hung up going back into windows. Tried flashing back to my original bios and it still wouldn't go into windows. Tried a system restore, then went to my backup system image and still no luck. Tried to reflash the bios with ATIflash in dos and again it seemed successful. Did a fresh reinstall of Windows 7-64 and once I loaded the ATI drivers (I used the 13.1) I hung again going into windows. Using GPU-Z the info in the bios file all checks out (correct speeds shaders etc...)
> 
> I checked my event viewer and I got this 1060 event with the flashes:
> 
> \??\D:\ATIwinflash\atidgllk.sys has been blocked from loading due to incompatibility with this system. Please contact your software vendor for a compatible version of the driver.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions.


I'm not sure but the EZ is NOT the same as a Myst or XT in card design (This could be totally wrong but its the best idea I've got). I would stick with bios versions specific to the EZ.

You might also try the 13.3 catalyst drivers found on page 1.


----------



## Medical Toaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I'm not sure but the EZ is NOT the same as a Myst or XT in card design (This could be totally wrong but its the best idea I've got). I would stick with bios versions specific to the EZ.
> 
> You might also try the 13.3 catalyst drivers found on page 1.


Going back to the original bios didn't fix the issue. I'm not sure if a flash to a slightly different bios would prevent a reflash to the original. All the flashes in Windows and in DOS seemed OK (except for the event I described)

I'm probably going to RMA it and get a 7950 that hopefully doesn't have the throttling issue.


----------



## Mates Rates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> 
> just had a look seems we can all fit them sinks on the vrms without hindering the normall heatsink and should get decent airflow from fan aswell


Not a good idea to lay your card on carpet man.


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCFX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> id say memory clocked to high, think it overheats and cops out,turn back to 1500
> 
> 
> 
> i thought someone did clocked to 1600?
> btw, thx a lot .
Click to expand...

Where did you get your card? I read a similar complaint from someone that bought it on Amazon.
My card is from Newegg and I can run 1200/1600 but have it at 1150/1500 just bc there isn't enough fps improvement to justify pushing it too hard.
Many thanks to Palehorse14 for help to improve gaming with AF.


----------



## kmetek

which 7870XT too choose?

POWERCOLOR MYST or VTX3D BLACK? Seems both same to me?


----------



## bkal117

Hello all,
So I got my card like 3 weeks ago and got a nice solid OC of 1200/1550 for now. But I just downloaded Tera and started playing last night. It's a nice break from other games I'm playing. But I noticed that with Fraps running I was only peaking at like 35fps with a min of 25 during combat and whatnot. Now I know it's a decent looking game, but there is no way it can be bogging my system down enough to only get that fps?!? Anyone have any insight into what I can do to fix this, thinking maybe a fresh driver install or throwing the 13.3 beta at it.
Never really had problems before this. My 250gts ran League at like 80fps and now I'm getting like 55-60 with a 7870XT, ***.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Hello all,
> So I got my card like 3 weeks ago and got a nice solid OC of 1200/1550 for now. But I just downloaded Tera and started playing last night. It's a nice break from other games I'm playing. But I noticed that with Fraps running I was only peaking at like 35fps with a min of 25 during combat and whatnot. Now I know it's a decent looking game, but there is no way it can be bogging my system down enough to only get that fps?!? Anyone have any insight into what I can do to fix this, thinking maybe a fresh driver install or throwing the 13.3 beta at it.
> Never really had problems before this. My 250gts ran League at like 80fps and now I'm getting like 55-60 with a 7870XT, ***.


What are you system specs?

Edit: After reading around it seems like Tera just hates ATI /shrug.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Hello all,
> So I got my card like 3 weeks ago and got a nice solid OC of 1200/1550 for now. But I just downloaded Tera and started playing last night. It's a nice break from other games I'm playing. But I noticed that with Fraps running I was only peaking at like 35fps with a min of 25 during combat and whatnot. Now I know it's a decent looking game, but there is no way it can be bogging my system down enough to only get that fps?!? Anyone have any insight into what I can do to fix this, thinking maybe a fresh driver install or throwing the 13.3 beta at it.
> Never really had problems before this. My 250gts ran League at like 80fps and now I'm getting like 55-60 with a 7870XT, ***.


Check with GPU Z sensors and see if the clocks are dropping.


----------



## akbisw

I just quoted myself...epic fail..

back to topic: Im getting roughly 2x the performance compared my 560 ti. And i sold my Ti for $160 lol. This card will come down to $160 after I get my rebate







. I probably spent $30 in the past 2 years upgrading gpus. I went from a 6950>560 twin>560 Ti HAWK>7870 xt


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What are you system specs?
> 
> Edit: After reading around it seems like Tera just hates ATI /shrug.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What are you system specs?
> 
> Edit: After reading around it seems like Tera just hates ATI /shrug.


Yeah sorry in Sig now. forgot to put it in there.
-Tt TR2 750W
-ASRock Z77 Extreme4
-i5_3470 @ 4.0Ghz w/ 612HyperPWM
-8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport @ 1600
-Sapphire 7870 XT (LE)
Installed game on Toshiba 1TB 7200rpm


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> which 7870XT too choose?
> 
> POWERCOLOR MYST or VTX3D BLACK? Seems both same to me?


The VTX3D appears to do better in overclocking, heat, AND fan noise, so I'd probably choose that over my own Myst Edition cards!

Great review here: (stable at 1240/1680!!)
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/VTX3D/Radeon_HD_7870_XT_Black/1.html

However, the only small problem is that I don't see the VTX3D for ale anywhere...? If you find it for sale, please post a link!


----------



## slick40hk

Found it on Amazon but for this price I'd get a 7970 OC or Ghz Edition

http://www.amazon.com/Radeon-7870-Black-Edition-1A1-G00155800G/dp/B00AM3A7JY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365798642&sr=8-1&keywords=VTX3D+HD+7870+Black+Edition+2+GB


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> where is this from? source?
> 
> I believe you just curious


The source is myself and having used a very old case with 1 fan blowing in. Both of these temps completely did a hard reset on the computer leading to beeps and a black screen. Like I said, not 100% sure of the RAM temps because my card doesn't log ram temps but generally GDDR5 tops out at 104-107c


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Found it on Amazon but for this price I'd get a 7970 OC or Ghz Edition
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Radeon-7870-Black-Edition-1A1-G00155800G/dp/B00AM3A7JY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365798642&sr=8-1&keywords=VTX3D+HD+7870+Black+Edition+2+GB


$465 each?! lol, ok, that's just ridiculous...


----------



## 13bgarli

Ok finally got home to my system. Add me to the list too please!


My VRMs are getting super toasty, they made it up to 113c (Running at 1200Mhz) with no BSOD or hard reboot. Soo... Yea... I'm looking to fix that now, I'll report if I can get it lower.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13bgarli*
> 
> Ok finally got home to my system. Add me to the list too please!
> 
> 
> My VRMs are getting super toasty, they made it up to 113c (Running at 1200Mhz) with no BSOD or hard reboot. Soo... Yea... I'm looking to fix that now, I'll report if I can get it lower.


what's your asics quality?


----------



## 13bgarli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> what's your asics quality?


69.9%


----------



## crayneogeo

On the subject of temps. I am not going to get anal about the temps for my cards. I have a huge 800d case and good airflow and they still run around 80c when gaming. The thing is, the factory fan profiles do not even ramp up to over 50% at that temp. What is that telling me? If Powercolor warranties the card for two years, and they set the fan profiles, I say the heck with it and let the cards run warm. I have not seen throttling even during benchmarking and temps close to 90c.

For me its:

No afterburner
No extra fan profiles

1150/1600 OC at 8% overdrive

and let the MF'ers run warm for $320 and if they fail warranty them. I would not call it abuse, as the factory is the one who sets the profiles is my guess? Speaking of which, how do those get set? Is it in the BIOS?

disclaimer though - my PC is not in the same room as my monitor and keyboard, so even if I ran the fans at 100% I could not hear a thing. So I can understand people wanting to quiet them down with alternative cooling. But to just make it louder so it runs cooler, I doubt it will make a meaningful difference in the longevity of the card.

Also - a warning. This morning I had a microsoft update for Silverlight and it cause my cards to do really strange things. Like the FPS would drop to under 10 until I moved the mouse during benchmarking or gaming. Really strange. I uninstalled the update and everything was fine. Don't ask me how Silverlight would do that, but it did!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> I just quoted myself...epic fail..
> 
> back to topic: Im getting roughly 2x the performance compared my 560 ti. And i sold my Ti for $160 lol. This card will come down to $160 after I get my rebate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I probably spent $30 in the past 2 years upgrading gpus. I went from a 6950>560 twin>560 Ti HAWK>7870 xt


You should be ashamed of yourself ripping someone off on a 560ti for $160


----------



## 13bgarli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13bgarli*
> 
> Ok finally got home to my system. Add me to the list too please!
> 
> 
> My VRMs are getting super toasty, they made it up to 113c (Running at 1200Mhz) with no BSOD or hard reboot. Soo... Yea... I'm looking to fix that now, I'll report if I can get it lower.


Got my temps more under control, just ripped the freaking side panel off for now. I guess I'm going to have to invest in a better case to handle this card. My temps now never go above 73c for the Core and 93c for the Memory, so I'm fine with that for now.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13bgarli*
> 
> Got my temps more under control, just ripped the freaking side panel off for now. I guess I'm going to have to invest in a better case to handle this card. My temps now never go above 73c for the Core and 93c for the Memory, so I'm fine with that for now.


How are you measuring memory temp?

Thanks.


----------



## 13bgarli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> How are you measuring memory temp?
> 
> Thanks.


GPUz from TechPowerUp, I've got a dual screen setup so as I play I can see all my temps and other good stuff


----------



## slick40hk

Off topic - maybe..

Does anyone here have a single 7870 tahiti LE connected to a single 1600p monitor? or do I need 2 cards?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Off topic - maybe..
> 
> Does anyone here have a single 7870 tahiti LE connected to a single 1600p monitor? or do I need 2 cards?


LOL ***? I don't think I've heard any one ask that ever..

but, yea, it has a "single" dual link dvi port which supports 25x16. and all 1600p monitors use that. with the exception of specialty monitors that may use display port or thunderbolt.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayneogeo*
> 
> On the subject of temps. I am not going to get anal about the temps for my cards. I have a huge 800d case and good airflow and they still run around 80c when gaming. The thing is, the factory fan profiles do not even ramp up to over 50% at that temp. What is that telling me? If Powercolor warranties the card for two years, and they set the fan profiles, I say the heck with it and let the cards run warm. I have not seen throttling even during benchmarking and temps close to 90c.
> 
> For me its:
> 
> No afterburner
> No extra fan profiles
> 
> 1150/1600 OC at 8% overdrive
> 
> and let the MF'ers run warm for $320 and if they fail warranty them. I would not call it abuse, as the factory is the one who sets the profiles is my guess? Speaking of which, how do those get set? Is it in the BIOS?
> 
> disclaimer though - my PC is not in the same room as my monitor and keyboard, so even if I ran the fans at 100% I could not hear a thing. So I can understand people wanting to quiet them down with alternative cooling. But to just make it louder so it runs cooler, I doubt it will make a meaningful difference in the longevity of the card.
> 
> Also - a warning. This morning I had a microsoft update for Silverlight and it cause my cards to do really strange things. Like the FPS would drop to under 10 until I moved the mouse during benchmarking or gaming. Really strange. I uninstalled the update and everything was fine. Don't ask me how Silverlight would do that, but it did!


If anyone here has the space, take the shroud off, and just put 2x 80mm straight on.. it's about 8-10 C cooler, and WAY quieter....


----------



## wntrsnowg

Just to stress the importance of following some of the settings suggested on the first page, I went from a 8500 graphics score to 9152!!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388777

Settings:
028 Bios
Beta ATI display drivers
Beta MSI afterburner
Afterburner settings: Disable ULPS, Unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support.

Good luck


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Off topic - maybe..
> 
> Does anyone here have a single 7870 tahiti LE connected to a single 1600p monitor? or do I need 2 cards?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ***? *I don't think I've heard any one ask that ever..*
Click to expand...

Sorry to rattle you - but I like to push the envelope and ask provocative questions that I know little about.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> If anyone here has the space, take the shroud off, and just put 2x 80mm straight on.. it's about 8-10 C cooler, and WAY quieter....


you have the EZ version? how can i remove the shroud and leave on the heatsink and stock fan?


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> If anyone here has the space, take the shroud off, and just put 2x 80mm straight on.. it's about 8-10 C cooler, and WAY quieter....


Straight on what? Pics please


----------



## SalmonTaco

Added myself to the spreadsheet just now.

I have one of the PowerColor MYST Edition cards. Seems great so far.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Straight on what? Pics please


LOL, You must be young.. with all these 'questions'

I have the Myst, the shroud and the stock fan is attached to the heatsink by 4 screws under the fan blades, but they're EASILY reachable.

Take those 4 out. and remove the shroud, while the heatsink remains attached via the 4 spring loaded screws that go onto the PCB.

THEN, you take 2 of any good'ol 80mm fans and attach them blowing squarely INTO "towards" the heatsink.

I am OG, so I just used 2 twist ties, *NOT 4*, [ 2 ], because I've mastered laziness.....









DO NOT attach the fan such that the casing directly touches the heatsink, this cause a great deal of resistance and will reduce the airflow by quite a bit.

It is better to have the fans with a small GAP....


----------



## lucky88shp

Guys, I was playing Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon(don't ask how I got it 'cuz you know how!) and I got BSOD twice! I am wondering could it be my drivers or the actual video card? I was OC'ed 1150/1500 and after first BSOD I drop the OC to 1050/1500...both were stable in benchmarks with no artifacts or anything. But I got the BSOD again @ 1050/1500. I read up on the error code and it is a hardware failure, and the only component taht is stressed alot in the game is ofcourse the GPU. My temps were hovering around 75C. Below is the error log:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 124
BCP1: 0000000000000000
BCP2: FFFFFA8007C60028
BCP3: 00000000B62EC000
BCP4: 000000005D000175
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\041313-42328-01.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-42609-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Guys, I was playing Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon(don't ask how I got it 'cuz you know how!) and I got BSOD twice! I am wondering could it be my drivers or the actual video card? I was OC'ed 1150/1500 and after first BSOD I drop the OC to 1050/1500...both were stable in benchmarks with no artifacts or anything. But I got the BSOD again @ 1050/1500. I read up on the error code and it is a hardware failure, and the only component taht is stressed alot in the game is ofcourse the GPU. My temps were hovering around 75C. Below is the error log:
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: 124
> BCP1: 0000000000000000
> BCP2: FFFFFA8007C60028
> BCP3: 00000000B62EC000
> BCP4: 000000005D000175
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 256_1
> 
> Files that help describe the problem:
> C:\Windows\Minidump\041313-42328-01.dmp
> C:\Windows\Temp\WER-42609-0.sysdata.xml
> 
> Read our privacy statement online:
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409
> 
> If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
> C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


its an unreleased game.......it could be any number of things that are causing BSOD/crachses....its not done lol. no matter what hardware error is being reported it can't be completely considered solved until your working in the finished product and even then you may have an issue. I hope not though that game looks sick


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> its an unreleased game.......it could be any number of things that are causing BSOD/crachses....its not done lol. no matter what hardware error is being reported it can't be completely considered solved until your working in the finished product and even then you may have an issue. I hope not though that game looks sick


It is technically an unreleased game but its not an unfinished product! Reason being, it was leaked by hacking into uplay and downloaded...its the official v1.0...And btw, game is really awesome!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> It is technically an unreleased game but its not an unfinished product! Reason being, it was leaked by hacking into uplay and downloaded...its the official v1.0...And btw, game is really awesome!


You lie









This game was totally rubbish.. humor was forced... and the graphics "while stylish", that scanline filter, ugh... can't take it.....


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> You lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game was totally rubbish.. humor was forced... and the graphics "while stylish", that scanline filter, ugh... can't take it.....


C'mon man! The game is a tribute to the '80's and tries to be old-school which it is to a certain extent! I am finding it quite entertaining!
So, if you played it, did you experience crashes, BSOD's? Your OC? What's your rig like?


----------



## wolfreon

I can't OC beyong 1150/1500 it gives me artifacts.



Any tips on how to get rid of those artigays?


----------



## eBombzor

Artifacts = unstable OCs

BSODs = data corruption or error

Try re-installing your drivers and use the CCC uninstall utility on the first post.


----------



## krazyatom

i can't over higher than 1160/1550 too


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfreon*
> 
> I can't OC beyong 1150/1500 it gives me artifacts.
> 
> Any tips on how to get rid of those artigays?


Another thing to consider is overheating. Report your gpu, vrm and memory temps under full load. Check GPU-Z for this info.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Artifacts = unstable OCs
> BSODs = data corruption or error
> 
> Try re-installing your drivers and use the CCC uninstall utility on the first post.


Already did twice in an attempt to fix my booting problem, where the GPU fan run full speed and get no video on screen....the problem still persists!


----------



## crayneogeo

They run warm just fine. After looping Heaven for 26 min.... Dual monitor setup so I could monitor. I left it go for an hour or so nothing really changed.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Hi,

I've finished most of my build with a VXT 7870. Here's the pics:







I've added a mini loop to the VRM. vRAM cooling will come later.... The large tube to the rad (240 not the 120) is temp. I'm going to put a block on the Z77. Amazing what you can fit in a Prodigy...

Specs for those who care:

i5 3570k @ 4.5 ... 1.38 volts Max temp 60 ish degrees at 25 ambient.

7870 @ 1250/1500. Max temp 60 ish degrees as well.

VRM max - 72 degrees @ 1.3, not much difference at stock of c.1.25 so I just run stock.


----------



## Puggles

I had to RMA my Powercolor Myst card because i was getting artifacts at stock speeds.







Hopefully when my new one comes on wednesday it works better.


----------



## crayneogeo

wow that is incredible what you can fit into that small case. cool build.


----------



## kmetek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> The VTX3D appears to do better in overclocking, heat, AND fan noise, so I'd probably choose that over my own Myst Edition cards!
> 
> Great review here: (stable at 1240/1680!!)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/VTX3D/Radeon_HD_7870_XT_Black/1.html
> 
> However, the only small problem is that I don't see the VTX3D for ale anywhere...? If you find it for sale, please post a link!


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/All-Graphics-Card/VTX3D-RADEON-HD-7870-Black-Boost-Edition-2048-MB-DDR5-PCIe-mDP::21054.html

germany


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've added a mini loop to the VRM. vRAM cooling will come later.... The large tube to the rad (240 not the 120) is temp. I'm going to put a block on the Z77. Amazing what you can fit in a Prodigy...
> 
> Specs for those who care:
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4.5 ... 1.38 volts Max temp 60 ish degrees at 25 ambient.
> 
> 7870 @ 1250/1500. Max temp 60 ish degrees as well.
> 
> VRM max - 72 degrees @ 1.3, not much difference at stock of c.1.25 so I just run stock.


Temps seem high for gpu. Radical set up on the vrms. What did you use to stress test for heat?


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Yeah your right....

I mi**** the 6 key... I meant 50 ish. I ran some benches : -





Not bad. Top of the 7870s on the Valley bench, it even beats a few 670s and one 680.

A decent overclock needs VRM cooling on these cards. I may add a few more blocks to this card, when I'm feeling more up for it.... I wonder what vRam cooling will add.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

I furmarked it as well.





From the table on the right you can see it compares pretty well.

Its doing a few points less than a MSI Radeon HD 7970. Not bad... but furmark is a bit random.


----------



## lucky88shp

I am gettin really tired of my problem of no video and full GPU fan speed on bootup! And I think it is directly related to the fact that my Afterburner just doesn't loadup properly on windows startup! The little icon on the bottom right doesn't show up but it is showing in the running processes. Also, my fan profile doesn't load up which tells me that Afterburner has not really loaded up properly. Or maybe the CCC loads after it. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling everything twice, with no change! I tried schedule a task manually in Administrator Tools, put the shortcut in the Startup folder, all of which solved nothing! I am just outta ideas! If anyone has any suggestions, please do tell...thanks!


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Straight on what? Pics please
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, *You must be young*.. with all these 'questions'
Click to expand...

Why thank you for the picture so I can see what you did and make it better and more streamlined. I wish I could go back in time now that I am close to my 50's, but as I get older I am only trying to evolve and not ready to die just yet. It's these forums and your comments that make the learning curve feel so very "special."

Great job and keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> You lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game was totally rubbish.. humor was forced... and the graphics "while stylish", that scanline filter, ugh... can't take it.....


Played through it, no crashes, using 13.3 .28bios and 1180/1500


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Why thank you for the picture so I can see what you did and make it better and more streamlined. I wish I could go back in time now that I am close to my 50's, but as I get older I am only trying to evolve and not ready to die just yet. It's these forums and your comments that make the learning curve feel so very "special."
> 
> Great job and keep up the good work:thumb:


You're almost 50? shouldn't you be out liquored up and whoring? Isn't that what being an adult is all about?


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> Yeah your right....
> 
> I mi**** the 6 key... I meant 50 ish. I ran some benches : -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. Top of the 7870s on the Valley bench, it even beats a few 670s and one 680.
> 
> A decent overclock needs VRM cooling on these cards. I may add a few more blocks to this card, when I'm feeling more up for it.... I wonder what vRam cooling will add.


What drivers and clocks?

U beat me bi 2 FPS


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

13.3 Beta

4.5 i5 3570k

7870 @ 1250/1600

Mine would throttle at stock. It needs extra cooling.


----------



## jimbo02816

I bought my cards 2 months apart and got the same 028 bios...lucky? I don't know. Maybe you can ask the seller, especially if you buy a used one on Ebay. I'd hate flash the bios and brick the card.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> 13.3 Beta
> 
> 4.5 i5 3570k
> 
> 7870 @ 1250/1600
> 
> Mine would throttle at stock. It needs extra cooling.


Bios 028?


----------



## OptimusCaik

Hello all!

I'll sign up soon, I just recently got my rig going with an FX-8320 and a Powercolor AX7870 Tahiti LE.

I run it @ stock clocks but I'd still like to squeeze the best performance out of it. Should I update bios? Which drivers?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusCaik*
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> I'll sign up soon, I just recently got my rig going with an FX-8320 and a Powercolor AX7870 Tahiti LE.
> 
> I run it @ stock clocks but I'd still like to squeeze the best performance out of it. Should I update bios? Which drivers?


Post your GPU-z


----------



## TheBerryBeast

Hi, could someone help me out with my problem. I have a 7870 myst. Recently, i have been overclocking it but found that it throttles. Because of this i have flashed the bios to a newer .32 revision but found that changing the memory clock even by 1 mhz, freezes my computer. After that i reverted back to the .28 bios but the i can still cant change the memory clock even if i could before i flashed. What could be causing this problem? I have reformatted my computer just to make sure it was not a driver issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerryBeast*
> 
> Hi, could someone help me out with my problem. I have a 7870 myst. Recently, i have been overclocking it but found that it throttles. Because of this i have flashed the bios to a newer .32 revision but found that changing the memory clock even by 1 mhz, freezes my computer. After that i reverted back to the .28 bios but the i can still cant change the memory clock even if i could before i flashed. What could be causing this problem? I have reformatted my computer just to make sure it was not a driver issue. Thanks in advance.


Disabling ULPS often fixes any throttling issues, but I have no idea why you can't adjust the memory any longer. It sounds like something in .32 bios stayed behind when you reverted to .28, but that doesn't make much sense...


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Disabling ULPS often fixes any throttling issues, but I have no idea why you can't adjust the memory any longer. It sounds like something in .32 bios stayed behind when you reverted to .28, but that doesn't make much sense...


I didnt know that before. Just disabled ULPS and my overclock is 1210/1600 now







.

Valley bench did not change much.....


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I don't know why you guys keep comparing the cards to the titan... dual graphics putting equivalent number of frames as a single graphics card is not nearly as responsive to input and not to even bring up the stuttering...
> I don't think the titan is a good buy at the price.. but I ALSO don't think dual 7870xt-s' are great buys either...
> HOWEVER, i do think a SINGLE 7870 xt is a freakin' unbelievable deal at $160 after ebayed games.


I understand single card setups are much more smooth but when you only use half the gpus potential then you get nearly as smooth a framerates, my 480s were smoother than these, but I think that's just an ati thing.
Maybe when driver updates come out they'll get a little better, if not I'll upgrade when the 8series comes out, definitely not paying 1g for a card with "similar" performance or $370 for a card with about 35-40% less performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> I didnt know that before. Just disabled ULPS and my overclock is 1210/1600 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Valley bench did not change much.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Disable power play as well, ULPS alone does nearly nothing.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> I furmarked it as well.
> 
> Its doing a few points less than a MSI Radeon HD 7970. Not bad... but furmark is a bit random.


Looks good. If I would have kept the 7870 LE that I had for a few days I definitely would have water cooled it.


----------



## Mates Rates

Disabling ULPS is only beneficial to crossfire users. It has no affect on cards in an individual setup.


----------



## oats2012

Well guys UPDATE!!!

Inspired by other members in the thread I decided to get my hands a little dirty and take apart my card and try for truly better temps.......and well I GOT THEM









Method:

1. removed the EZ version shroud (additional different steps then the myst)

Steps:
-unscrew 4 screws on the back of the card,pull off heat sink, disconnect fan cable (the card is now free from the heatsink assembly)
- then there are 4 more screws on the underside (side facing the chip itself when the heatsink is on card) unscrew these to detach the shroud and fan from the heatsink

2. I wiped down the heat sink with 91% rubbing alcohol from Walgreens. Didn't take very long, didn't have excessive TIM but it was dried kind of and crusty a bit. Then i used q-tips to remove the TIM from the chip itself ( needed no alcohol actually , chip is so smooth it just pushed off, but i did give one quick wipe with alcohol to make sure no residue)

3. replaced TIM with NT-H1 small blob on the chip (TIM that came with my Noctua NH-D14 when I bought it) I figured if its good enough for the cpu, its good enough for gpu right? (im sure better performance could be had from better TIM but I had this on hand







)

4. re-attached the heatsink using 4 screws to the card itself (now fanless and shroudless lol)

5. put back in pc

6. constructed my make shift cooler by:

-zip tied two ANTEC TRI-COOL 3 way fans together in the middle
-zip tie the back fan to a pci slot bracket from my C70 case
-zip tie fan cables together
-insert assembly into the pci slot directly below the card
-fans set to high speed

7. added support line to the top of the case to keep the assembly level under the card, it has about an inch clearance from the heatsink in the middle and 1 cm along either side

8. PRAYED that I could boot quick enough before card burned up if the airflow from the mod didnt work lol









9. got into windows and was greeted by afterburner running 10 C COOLER than before!!!!!! once everything warmed up it idles at 37C on the card and 38 C on the VRM (so a -8 C difference!)

SO IT WORKED!!!


















So i'll be doing a few benchmarks to see how it performs under load, as well as my trusty current games of Borderlands 2, BF3 and Bioshock Infinite

The goal was to keep everything in the high 60's C after the mod, down from 80C in gaming. so hopefully it works









I did the best I could to keep it clean. For being free (parts I already had) I'm super happy

I may later try to do an H60 Dwood bracket mod, but didn't want to shell out the money now, so free works

The fans on high arent much louder than the other case fans I have goign and without the ANNOYING BUZZ of the hairdrier stock fan lol. So temps drop and seriosu noise reduction makes me a happy guy









If you managed to make it this far thanks for reading and let me know what you think




Spoiler: PICTURES :)!


















EDIT: (gaming load results gpu/vrm temps )

Borderlands 2 : 64C/72C

BF3: 64C/71C

Bioshock Infinite: 67C/71C (ultra benchmark run) 63C/71C (real gameplay on ultra)

Tomb Raider: 67C/77C (benchmark) 66C/76C (real gameplay) <

you wouldn't think its that taxing but this game stresses this card out to maintain an even 60 fps

Well like I said I'm really happy with how it turned out. I wish the VRMs were a little lower in some instances but low 70's is much better than upper 70's in my opinion.

during all benchmarks I rank in 3dmark and games the GPU temp never got above 66 C which is cooler than mine ran with stock clocks (but all benchmarks ran at 1200/1500 OC)

so if yall have the change and not the funds to try to improve the temps, then grab some high cfm fans, some zip ties and go to work. only took about an hour for the whole mod and was well worth it


----------



## Bluesman

*Preliminary Watercooling Results*

Finally got my gpu loop installed tonight. Ran Heaven 4.0 Extreme at 1150/1600 and 1210/1620. For 1150/1600 gpu max was 38C and VRM Sensors 1&2 were 62. VRMs are passively cooled but heatsinked.

For 1210/1620 gpu max was 41C and VRM Sensors 1&2 were 64C. I think the Heaven Extreme score was 1704 but I'll post the pic results tomorrow when I'm not half asleep.

It's late so I will submit pics and more info tomorrow. If members want to see the GPU-Z log on the runs, I can attach the info as a text file.

Benching will take a few days but the results so far are impressive.


----------



## crayneogeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> *Preliminary Watercooling Results*
> 
> Finally got my gpu loop installed tonight. Ran Heaven 4.0 Extreme at 1150/1600 and 1210/1620. For 1150/1600 gpu max was 38C and VRM Sensors 1&2 were 62. VRMs are passively cooled but heatsinked.
> 
> For 1210/1620 gpu max was 41C and VRM Sensors 1&2 were 64C. I think the Heaven Extreme score was 1704 but I'll post the pic results tomorrow when I'm not half asleep.
> 
> It's late so I will submit pics and more info tomorrow. If members want to see the GPU-Z log on the runs, I can attach the info as a text file.
> 
> Benching will take a few days but the results so far are impressive.


41C max on the GPU is pretty amazing. Looking forward to seeing your setup.


----------



## crayneogeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Well guys UPDATE!!!
> 
> 6. constructed my make shift cooler by:
> 
> -zip tied two ANTEC TRI-COOL 3 way fans together in the middle
> -zip tie the back fan to a pci slot bracket from my C70 case
> -zip tie fan cables together
> -insert assembly into the pci slot directly below the card
> -fans set to high speed
> 
> so if yall have the change and not the funds to try to improve the temps, then grab some high cfm fans, some zip ties and go to work. only took about an hour for the whole mod and was well worth it


Where are you plugging the fans in? Your motherboard? Looks like it works well for a single card setup. I wonder what people will come up with for xfire setups....


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayneogeo*
> 
> Where are you plugging the fans in? Your motherboard? Looks like it works well for a single card setup. I wonder what people will come up with for xfire setups....


I tried squeezing some thin 80mm fans in between my two cards and it didn't work out. At this point, I'm thinking water is my only real option.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Hi,

I've finished cooling my card. Here's the pics:




I added a double loop to the VRM to get more cooling. I also added aluminium with mounted blocks to the vRam with non-conductive clamps (wooden pegs_+_). I used hot glue to start with but the temperatures where too high and melted the glue.... Hence the pegs.

Here's the 3D Mark Score:

http://www.3dmark.com/is/394767

http://www.3dmark.com/cg/354603

Max temps after FurMark @ 1080 preset:



Quite an improvement on the other day.

Does anyone know how to increase the voltage 0.28 without forcing. I want to reach 1.3 max considering droop. At the moment increasing voltage requires forcing it on and I don't want idle volts over 1.3.

Thanks


----------



## beasz

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230963657322#ht_265wt_1399

hd 7870 myst cooler for sale


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230963657322#ht_265wt_1399
> 
> hd 7870 myst cooler for sale


trust me its not worth a dime. its the same as EZ edition. atleast the heatsink part


----------



## Bluesman

WATERCOOLING WET DREAM - Powercolor HD 7870 Myst Edition

Well, I finally finished my GPU cooling loop. In the end, I had to integrate it into the CPU loop and add a 120 DangerDen Stealth radiator to complement my Magicool Dual 180. Here are some pics.







With Heaven Valley Extreme (my monitor is 1440x900 but the app only benches at 1440x884)and clocks of 1210 gpu and 1620 mem, I got a max GPU temp of 44C and VRM sensors 1&2 at 66C. Here are some screen shots. (NOTE: I should rerun this as I just noticed it is saying CUSTOM and not Extreme - not sure why but will investigate.)


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> trust me its not worth a dime. its the same as EZ edition. atleast the heatsink part


Somebody may want it for different card. List dimensions to include hole spacing.


----------



## wntrsnowg

I get the same temps with the red mod + a 120mm spot fan as the posts above get with a custom water cooled loop with water blocks on the ram, etc. Conclusion: red mod is awesome for the money.




What are your guys overclocks? I haven't touched voltage yet, but I can get 1225/1500. If i touch memory, my 3dmark score goes down. If i increase clock (without voltage), I get artifacts and display failure.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> What are your guys overclocks? I haven't touched voltage yet, but I can get 1225/1500. If i touch memory, my 3dmark score goes down. If i increase clock (without voltage), I get artifacts and display failure.


My overclock is 1210/1620 but I can go much higher now that I am watercooled. My MAX temp is 44C under heavy load; normal running gpu temp is 27C. Above I mention also, my MAX VRM temps are 64C for both sensors, normal run temp is about 37C. (The VRMs are passively cooled and have heatsinks.)

I have Hynix memory on my card so it oc better than Elpida brand. I suspect you may have Elpida.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Well guys UPDATE!!!
> 
> Inspired by other members in the thread I decided to get my hands a little dirty and take apart my card and try for truly better temps.......and well I GOT THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Method:
> 
> 1. removed the EZ version shroud (additional different steps then the myst)
> 
> Steps:
> -unscrew 4 screws on the back of the card,pull off heat sink, disconnect fan cable (the card is now free from the heatsink assembly)
> - then there are 4 more screws on the underside (side facing the chip itself when the heatsink is on card) unscrew these to detach the shroud and fan from the heatsink
> 
> 2. I wiped down the heat sink with 91% rubbing alcohol from Walgreens. Didn't take very long, didn't have excessive TIM but it was dried kind of and crusty a bit. Then i used q-tips to remove the TIM from the chip itself ( needed no alcohol actually , chip is so smooth it just pushed off, but i did give one quick wipe with alcohol to make sure no residue)
> 
> 3. replaced TIM with NT-H1 small blob on the chip (TIM that came with my Noctua NH-D14 when I bought it) I figured if its good enough for the cpu, its good enough for gpu right? (im sure better performance could be had from better TIM but I had this on hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 4. re-attached the heatsink using 4 screws to the card itself (now fanless and shroudless lol)
> 
> 5. put back in pc
> 
> 6. constructed my make shift cooler by:
> 
> -zip tied two ANTEC TRI-COOL 3 way fans together in the middle
> -zip tie the back fan to a pci slot bracket from my C70 case
> -zip tie fan cables together
> -insert assembly into the pci slot directly below the card
> -fans set to high speed
> 
> 7. added support line to the top of the case to keep the assembly level under the card, it has about an inch clearance from the heatsink in the middle and 1 cm along either side
> 
> 8. PRAYED that I could boot quick enough before card burned up if the airflow from the mod didnt work lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. got into windows and was greeted by afterburner running 10 C COOLER than before!!!!!! once everything warmed up it idles at 37C on the card and 38 C on the VRM (so a -8 C difference!)
> 
> SO IT WORKED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i'll be doing a few benchmarks to see how it performs under load, as well as my trusty current games of Borderlands 2, BF3 and Bioshock Infinite
> 
> The goal was to keep everything in the high 60's C after the mod, down from 80C in gaming. so hopefully it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the best I could to keep it clean. For being free (parts I already had) I'm super happy
> 
> I may later try to do an H60 Dwood bracket mod, but didn't want to shell out the money now, so free works
> 
> The fans on high arent much louder than the other case fans I have goign and without the ANNOYING BUZZ of the hairdrier stock fan lol. So temps drop and seriosu noise reduction makes me a happy guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you managed to make it this far thanks for reading and let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICTURES :)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: (gaming load results gpu/vrm temps )
> 
> Borderlands 2 : 64C/72C
> 
> BF3: 64C/71C
> 
> Bioshock Infinite: 67C/71C (ultra benchmark run) 63C/71C (real gameplay on ultra)
> 
> Tomb Raider: 67C/77C (benchmark) 66C/76C (real gameplay) <
> 
> you wouldn't think its that taxing but this game stresses this card out to maintain an even 60 fps
> 
> Well like I said I'm really happy with how it turned out. I wish the VRMs were a little lower in some instances but low 70's is much better than upper 70's in my opinion.
> 
> during all benchmarks I rank in 3dmark and games the GPU temp never got above 66 C which is cooler than mine ran with stock clocks (but all benchmarks ran at 1200/1500 OC)
> 
> so if yall have the change and not the funds to try to improve the temps, then grab some high cfm fans, some zip ties and go to work. only took about an hour for the whole mod and was well worth it


Wow. I replaced the TIM on my 7870 XT and it didn't do anything lol. I also got TIM all over the surrounding metal pins so that was just wonderful









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've finished cooling my card. Here's the pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a double loop to the VRM to get more cooling. I also added aluminium with mounted blocks to the vRam with non-conductive clamps (wooden pegs_+_). I used hot glue to start with but the temperatures where too high and melted the glue.... Hence the pegs.
> 
> Here's the 3D Mark Score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/394767
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/354603
> 
> Max temps after FurMark @ 1080 preset:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite an improvement on the other day.
> 
> Does anyone know how to increase the voltage 0.28 without forcing. I want to reach 1.3 max considering droop. At the moment increasing voltage requires forcing it on and I don't want idle volts over 1.3.
> 
> Thanks


It's not possible to adjust the voltage w/out forcing.


----------



## Bluesman

Just ran Heaven Valley again, making sure Extreme HD was selected for 1210/1620 clocks. Still shows "Custom" though, but does now show my screen resolution correctly at 1440 x 900. Ran a little hot at 43C gpu and 69C VRMs.


----------



## stolid

I figure this is the best place to ask... I'm looking at getting one of these cards, and they're hard to find at a low price (i.e. sub $250). The only fairly cheap one I see is the PowerColor EZ edition over which I've seen people recommend other models instead (better coolers). Is its cooler that bad? I don't really care about OCing, so take that into account.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> My overclock is 1210/1620 but I can go much higher now that I am watercooled. My MAX temp is 44C under heavy load; normal running gpu temp is 27C. Above I mention also, my MAX VRM temps are 64C for both sensors, normal run temp is about 37C. (The VRMs are passively cooled and have heatsinks.)
> 
> I have Hynix memory on my card so it oc better than Elpida brand. I suspect you may have Elpida.


Do you have to alter your voltage? Mine shows as 1.188 V (untouched)


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Do you have to alter your voltage? Mine shows as 1.188 V (untouched)


I don't know if you have too since the chip will scale the voltage to need. But I set mine to 1.213 which seems to help but I would not bet on it, still learning TDP settings and what this all means.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I don't know if you have too since the chip will scale the voltage to need. But I set mine to 1.213 which seems to help but I would not bet on it, still learning TDP settings and what this all means.


I just checked and I have the Hynix ram also. What 7870 do you have? I have the powercolor 7870 myst


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> I just checked and I have the Hynix ram also. What 7870 do you have? I have the powercolor 7870 myst


I have the same card. Each gpu is different but you may have something else going on. I know MOBO and cpu will hurt oc. Look at the configs of others on Page 1 to see if anybody has a similar setup.

Did you heatsink your ram and VRMs with the red mod - some people do and get better oc results. I know you said your temps were OK but maybe the spikes are killing performance.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

I'm tempted to get Trixx to overvolt to 1.3 under load... but I have the feeling its going to be over 1.3 at idle. I wish it could overvolt without forcing voltage....


----------



## TheBerryBeast

Hey guys i just want to say that i fixed my problem where i couldn't change the memory clock. I just reseated the card.


----------



## Bluesman

*VRM AND MEMORY OBSERVATION*

Now that I am watercooled, I have more freedom to increase memory and core. What I am finding is that even moderate memory overclocks drive much higher VRM temps. I just jumped to 1635 memory from 1610 and my VRMs jumped from 64 to 74. This gave only moderate scores and fps in Heaven Valley - not really worth it, in my opinion. I know the pros say that increases in memory usually don't gain you much compared to core increases but I also don't like what it does to heat.

I've settled on 1235/1620 as a good combo that keeps VRM heat down but gives me better stability than higher memory, or for that matter, higher cores (1245 and 1253 are stable but have some micro-stuttering and not much fps gain.)


----------



## Bluesman

*Furmark 720 Comparable Scores*

Here we have the Preset 720 Furmark Scores. *Note the 7970 top score.*



Now we see the MIGHTY MYST TAHITI LE clocked at 1235/1620 CRUSH the 7970


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Now we see the MIGHTY MYST TAHITI LE clocked at 1235/1620 CRUSH the 7970


Nice! Can you post up your MSI Afterburner settings/clocks?


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> *Furmark 720 Comparable Scores*
> 
> Here we have the Preset 720 Furmark Scores. *Note the 7970 top score.*
> 
> 
> 
> Now we see the MIGHTY MYST TAHITI LE clocked at 1235/1620 CRUSH the 7970


thats just plain nasty


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Nice! Can you post up your MSI Afterburner settings/clocks?


Here you go...





GPU-Z Validation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c82wn/


----------



## beasz

53.2 mm x 53.2mm spacing.. yes thanks, my thoughts too - "someones garbage is another one treasure"


----------



## beasz

53.2 mm x 53.2mm spacing


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> *Furmark 720 Comparable Scores*
> 
> Now we see the MIGHTY MYST TAHITI LE clocked at 1235/1620 CRUSH the 7970


Great temps!









Now see my mighty air cooled Vapor X HD7950 CRUSH your Myst Tahiti LE and the 7970.


----------



## KaBAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I figure this is the best place to ask... I'm looking at getting one of these cards, and they're hard to find at a low price (i.e. sub $250). The only fairly cheap one I see is the PowerColor EZ edition over which I've seen people recommend other models instead (better coolers). Is its cooler that bad? I don't really care about OCing, so take that into account.


I have the EZ. It works fine and I have overclocked it to 1250 stable.


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaBAM*
> 
> I have the EZ. It works fine and I have overclocked it to 1250 stable.


Good to hear, because I ordered last night.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> *VRM AND MEMORY OBSERVATION*
> 
> Now that I am watercooled, I have more freedom to increase memory and core. What I am finding is that even moderate memory overclocks drive much higher VRM temps. I just jumped to 1635 memory from 1610 and my VRMs jumped from 64 to 74. This gave only moderate scores and fps in Heaven Valley - not really worth it, in my opinion. I know the pros say that increases in memory usually don't gain you much compared to core increases but I also don't like what it does to heat.
> 
> I've settled on 1235/1620 as a good combo that keeps VRM heat down but gives me better stability than higher memory, or for that matter, higher cores (1245 and 1253 are stable but have some micro-stuttering and not much fps gain.)


i am learning this too, the damn vrm temp is harder than the taming of the gpu with aftermaket cooling


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Great temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now see my mighty air cooled Vapor X HD7950 CRUSH your Myst Tahiti LE and the 7970.


Your score is magnificent! I see the 384 bit memory bus rules. I did not think there would be such a difference given other fps metrics.

When I made this run, *I had a 6 second interval where VRM temp jumped from 74C to 91C.* GPU-Z log showed a huge current spike through both VDDC channels. This is even with the core watercooled at max 47C!!! And I have the VRMs heatsinked with air blowing on them 2 inches away!!

You might want to run Furmark again, and look at VRM temps in the GPU-Z log file. I bet you are running well over 100C for a few seconds. This might be educational for many of us as we are just now understanding how these temps ramp with load and additional current.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> *Furmark 720 Comparable Scores*
> Here we have the Preset 720 Furmark Scores. *Note the 7970 top score.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we see the MIGHTY MYST TAHITI LE clocked at 1235/1620 CRUSH the 7970
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What driver version was the 7970 running? The pic doesn't specify.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Your score is magnificent! I see the 384 bit memory bus rules. I did not think there would be such a difference given other fps metrics.
> !!
> 
> You might want to run Furmark again, and look at VRM temps in the GPU-Z log file. I bet you are running well over 100C for a few seconds. This might be educational for many of us as we are just now understanding how these temps ramp with load and additional current.


Thanks...

My Vapor X HD7950 has its pros and cons. VRM temps are not bad at VRM 1 in low 70s and VRM 2 in low 60s. VRM on this card is 8+1 phase so so the vrms share the work load easier and don't heat up as much as the 5+1 design of the Tahiti HD7870s...

For air cooling the Vapor HX H7950 does decent but I think the main heat sink on the GPU is poor design because it makes contact with the ram and is a huge heat sponge.

Not bad though.


----------



## krazyatom

I decided to go single card solution, so I am returning one card. If anyone interested, let me know. It's only 2 weeks old card.


----------



## uffdabock

I have been experiencing some troubles in the form of BSOD when overclocking my Sapphire Xt. My temps are not the issue. I have been logging the GPU temps and the VRM temps with GPU-z. While playing BF3 at the moment I got BSOD my VRM temps were 70(which was the max they ever reached) and the GPU temp was 64(also max). I was able to play a 5 minute session before the BSOD. This is about the average time I get before the BSOD. The same thing occurs when playing Bioshock or Tomb Raider. The temps stay around that range never reaching levels that should be causing a crash. When using FurMark 15m 1080p burn in I got up to 112 VRM temps and 77 GPU temps and yet I don't get a BSOD.

My BIOS came default [30]. I am using the newest ATI drivers and the newest beta afterburner drivers. I just did a fresh windows install on my new SSD and updated all the drivers. What I have been running is 1200/1500 stock voltage no adjustments to Afterburner. Then I tried adding +8 to the power limit(still BSOD). I upped the voltage to 1213 and still got the BSOD. Then tried max voltage and still got the BSOD. Then tried a smaller OC @ 1125/1500 with max voltage and the +8 and still got BSOD. Again, at no point were any temps when gaming anywhere close to as high as when I run FurMark. I would like to save flashing the cards BIOS as a last resort. On a side note, making the power limit +8 seems to have fixed the throttling issue for me.

So 2 questions:
a) Anyone else experiencing BSOD when gaming but not when benchmarking?
b) I know 100+ VRM temps are high and I don't intend to push that high with benchmarking often, but do those temps 110+ and 77 for the core seem high when running 1200/1500 1213v +8 in FurMark. (If so I will address my cases airflow)


----------



## MikeMike86

Never even had a bsod when oc'ing, usually bsods are driver errors or hardware errors such as that gpu (unless your pc was unstable before such as a bad overclock).

Sapphires seem to have lots of issues bsoding, at least their 7870 Ghz editions did. The one I ought for my second pc is still acting goofy and I'm going to have to RMA it, might just be me but I wouldn't buy a cheaper Sapphire till they fix their quality issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I decided to go single card solution, so I am returning one card. If anyone interested, let me know. It's only 2 weeks old card.


I'm kinda thinking the same, just keep the better overclocker and water cool it, then when the 8series comes out my universal setup would be transferable to it.


----------



## tugger434

do u have ure cpu overclocked,
could be ure last card never pushed ure cpu 100 perccent,new card demanding more from cpu it hits 100 percent,


----------



## tugger434

just looked, overclocked cpu, how olds ure 600 watt psu?, id say 600 watt is the lowest u wana go when overcloking anything,
if u limit fps in games still get bsod?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Note sure if this is new or not, but thought I'd post it here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aria PC Tech on Facebook*
> WORLD Exclusive 7870 Tahiti LE GHz Edition Deal!
> 
> It's only natural that we bring you another amazing Tahiti LE deal since we have been doing for a while now. Stocks on other brands have almost but depleted now - some floating about but prices naturally have gone up. So, after some digging XFX have a limited amount of their own Tahiti LE card.. and it's only coming to Aria.
> 
> This is a little different that your usual Tahiti LE cards. Rather than messing about with the BIOS boost clocks, XFX have instead wacked it up to 1GHz on the core 24/7. Combine this with the dual fan Double DD cooler, this is one beast of a card with much overclock potential.
> 
> Better still, we are giving away 4 FREE games with this card for a limited time only and/or while stocks last. You get Tomb Raider, BioShock, FarCry 3 and FarCry3 Blood Dragon (AMD will email you the latter after May 1st).
> 
> Only 200 available which will be gone quick. Don't hang about too long.
> 
> Stock lands this week, pre-order from today!


http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+HD+7870+Tahiti+LE/XFX+Double+D+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+OC+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Note sure if this is new or not, but thought I'd post it here.
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+HD+7870+Tahiti+LE/XFX+Double+D+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+OC+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140


Please i need the bios for this







..i am not crazy about the powercolor LE boost -unnecessary voltage and vrm heat, throtlling etc. issues


----------



## spp85

I have the same card like yours. Regarding the BSOD issue which PSU are you using now ?







. Since the card at load especially overclocked state, consumes around 16 Amps of current putting a lot of stress to the PSU.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spp85*
> 
> I have the same card like yours. Regarding the BSOD issue which PSU are you using now ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Since the card at load especially overclocked state, consumes around 16 Amps of current putting a lot of stress to the PSU.


For a modern PSU, 16A should be nothing. Running a card such as this on a cheap PSU would be a bad idea. I'd also reccomend checking his PSU. I know a single rail 24A should be more than enough but it's always good to have wattage _en plus_.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Note sure if this is new or not, but thought I'd post it here.
> http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+HD+7870+Tahiti+LE/XFX+Double+D+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+OC+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140


Wonder if the memory speed is a typo, 4800MHz is a little slow compared to the current 6000MHz


----------



## uffdabock

Thank you everyone for the quick replies and suggestions. I was thinking the PSU could be the issue as with my gtx 460 (everything else the same) I wasn't getting BSOD when gaming. Here is my PSU's official link. http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4199. It says Single 12V Power Rail that can provide up to 80A. The reason I thought this PSU would be able to handle this card was a review I saw on newegg.com. Here is what the reviewer said;

_"I just build a new PC consisting of the following:
Asus X79 Deluxe motherboard
i7-3820 overclocked 24/7 to 4.65GHz
16MB Muskin 2133MHz DDR3
Zotac GTX 680
Plextor M3pro 256MB SSD
Dual Seagate 2TB drives (in RAID1)
Blu-Ray burner
and... this Silent Pro M600

Average idle power: 120W
Typical load power: 280W
Peak power: 380W

Unless you KNOW you will be running SLI/Crossfire there is no reason to buy any more power than what this supply will give you. PSUs are easy to replace, so if you decide you need SLI/Crossfire later on you can always upgrade."_

The 680 I would assume would draw more power then the 7870 XT but maybe this person wasn't OC'ing the 680 and that could make the difference. I have owned and used my PSU for 4 years. Would the best tool for monitoring my PSU usage be speedfans exotics tab? Looking at the 12v rail and seeing how much is being used under load?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uffdabock*
> 
> So 2 questions:
> a) Anyone else experiencing BSOD when gaming but not when benchmarking?
> b) I know 100+ VRM temps are high and I don't intend to push that high with benchmarking often, but do those temps 110+ and 77 for the core seem high when running 1200/1500 1213v +8 in FurMark. (If so I will address my cases airflow)


I agree with others that your PSU is the likely culprit. Remember that most PSU's are lucky, if while under load, they return 80% of rated ouput, so 80% of 600 watts is 480watts. The Tahiti can draw 225. Since gpu benchmarking draws mostly on the gpu and not the cpu cores, my guess is that once your cpu cores are taxed that's when the PSU craps out. I am a big fan of Seasonic whose PSUs are 80% to 90% certified and always meet their cerification. I use a 700 watt Seasonic, and can attest that my biggest draw is 465 watts. (I use a Zalman fan controller that has a feature that monitors in real time total watts used.)

Nonetheless, you might want to check your Windows event viewer to see if there are driver or application conflicts causing BSODs.

Regarding the 110+ VRM temps, there is a section of Furmark that runs a lot of current through the 2 VDDC channels and thus taxes the 5+1 phase VRMs (thank you to SonDa5 who pointed out the VRM differences with the 7950) http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/890#post_19760198

So check the duration of this huge current spike in GPU-Z. I bet it is only for a few seconds. Still, it is right up there near my understanding of the VRM thermal limit.

Good luck.


----------



## aviphysics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I agree with others that your PSU is the likely culprit. Remember that most PSU's are lucky, if while under load, they return 80% of rated ouput, so 80% of 600 watts is 480watts. The Tahiti can draw 225. Since gpu benchmarking draws mostly on the gpu and not the cpu cores, my guess is that once your cpu cores are taxed that's when the PSU craps out. I am a big fan of Seasonic whose PSUs are 80% to 90% certified and always meet their cerification. I use a 700 watt Seasonic, and can attest that my biggest draw is 465 watts. (I use a Zalman fan controller that has a feature that monitors in real time total watts used.)
> 
> Nonetheless, you might want to check your Windows event viewer to see if there are driver or application conflicts causing BSODs.
> 
> Regarding the 110+ VRM temps, there is a section of Furmark that runs a lot of current through the 2 VDDC channels and thus taxes the 5+1 phase VRMs (thank you to SonDa5 who pointed out the VRM differences with the 7950) http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/890#post_19760198
> 
> So check the duration of this huge current spike in GPU-Z. I bet it is only for a few seconds. Still, it is right up there near my understanding of the VRM thermal limit.
> 
> Good luck.


The PSU is rated to provide a certain amount of power. So an 80% efficient 600 W PSU at max load draws around 750 W. At any rate, here is a review of the unit http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=134. They tested it all the way up to 600W without problems.

Personally, I use a high quality 520W PSU (Corsair 520HX, which IIRC it was manufactured by Seasonic, whom I do like quite a lot). I don't have any problems with a Q6600 @ 3.2 Ghz and 7870 @ 1150 MHz. Both are running at stock voltages.

He could still have a defective PSU, but my point is a good 600W PSU should be plenty.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviphysics*
> 
> The PSU is rated to provide a certain amount of power. So an 80% efficient 600 W PSU at max load draws around 750 W. At any rate, here is a review of the unit http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=134. They tested it all the way up to 600W without problems.
> 
> Personally, I use a high quality 520W PSU (Corsair 520HX, which IIRC it was manufactured by Seasonic, whom I do like quite a lot). I don't have any problems with a Q6600 @ 3.2 Ghz and 7870 @ 1150 MHz. Both are running at stock voltages.
> 
> He could still have a defective PSU, but my point is a good 600W PSU should be plenty.


Thanks for the review reference. I learned a little more about PSUs.

Maybe the problem is this PSU's "can't control overshoot transients too well" according to the review you cite.
Quote:


> The news is not all good, however, for we see the two crossload tests have brought the unit down to earth. Several voltages are out of spec. This means one thing - group regulation - where the 5V and 12V are regulated together and dependent on one another. Test CL1, which represents an unrealistic load which won't be seen in any modern PC, makes it clear that running a Pentium 3 with this unit would be unwise.


So just maybe a modern multicore CPU coupled with a power-hungry GPU causes *transient spikes* in games that drive BSODs with this PSU?? I don't understand the design well enough to draw a conclusion. The author of the review seems to think the latter is unlikely in a "modern PC" - so maybe the unit is just defective.


----------



## syryanyang

Hey everybody, I bought this card from Sapphire last Saturday. So far I've had like ten times of bsod and none of them happened during gaming. My psu is seasonic gold 660w which I think is sufficient. And I installed the latest (but not beta) driver from AMD. Anyone has similar problems?
I never overclocked the card and temp is always cool.

Edit: I ran furmark preset 1080 test and only scored below 2000, normal?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syryanyang*
> 
> Hey everybody, I bought this card from Sapphire last Saturday. So far I've had like ten times of bsod and none of them happened during gaming. My psu is seasonic gold 660w which I think is sufficient. And I installed the latest (but not beta) driver from AMD. Anyone has similar problems?
> I never overclocked the card and temp is always cool.
> 
> Edit: I ran furmark preset 1080 test and only scored below 2000, normal?


Try beta driver 13.3
Diable ULPS and power limit to 20%.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uffdabock*
> 
> Thank you everyone for the quick replies and suggestions. I was thinking the PSU could be the issue as with my gtx 460 (everything else the same) I wasn't getting BSOD when gaming. Here is my PSU's official link. http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=4199. It says Single 12V Power Rail that can provide up to 80A. The reason I thought this PSU would be able to handle this card was a review I saw on newegg.com. Here is what the reviewer said;
> 
> _"I just build a new PC consisting of the following:
> Asus X79 Deluxe motherboard
> i7-3820 overclocked 24/7 to 4.65GHz
> 16MB Muskin 2133MHz DDR3
> Zotac GTX 680
> Plextor M3pro 256MB SSD
> Dual Seagate 2TB drives (in RAID1)
> Blu-Ray burner
> and... this Silent Pro M600
> 
> Average idle power: 120W
> Typical load power: 280W
> Peak power: 380W
> 
> Unless you KNOW you will be running SLI/Crossfire there is no reason to buy any more power than what this supply will give you. PSUs are easy to replace, so if you decide you need SLI/Crossfire later on you can always upgrade."_
> 
> The 680 I would assume would draw more power then the 7870 XT but maybe this person wasn't OC'ing the 680 and that could make the difference. I have owned and used my PSU for 4 years. Would the best tool for monitoring my PSU usage be speedfans exotics tab? Looking at the 12v rail and seeing how much is being used under load?


80A x 12v is 960 watts. I find it hard to believe that the psu will handle 80a even at absolute peak. Especially since it's rated for 600w. Chances are the capacitors and the circuits could handle it but the total output is much less. In the description is says your PSU is 40A which is much more likely. At 4 years, the capacitor aging is probably around 35% I would guess but either way you'd still be safe with the 7870 LE.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Wonder if the memory speed is a typo, 4800MHz is a little slow compared to the current 6000MHz


Very interesting.. It seems XFX has made a new tahiti card with higher stock core clock and 4800MHz memory compared to 6000MHz for a true 7870 XT. It seems to be a "7870 XT Light"
I don't think it's a typo, I think XFX got their hands on some binned chips and butchered them. Will be interesting to see how they perform.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Wonder if the memory speed is a typo, 4800MHz is a little slow compared to the current 6000MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.. It seems XFX has made a new tahiti card with higher stock core clock and 4800MHz memory compared to 6000MHz for a true 7870 XT. It seems to be a "7870 XT Light"
> I don't think it's a typo, I think XFX got their hands on some binned chips and butchered them. Will be interesting to see how they perform.
Click to expand...

It is a typo if this is true. The regular 7870 has 1000 on the core and 4800 on the memory.


----------



## tp4tissue

Alright.. For anyone who HASN'T been able to do 1200mhz.. I have the solution

Force constant voltage using Afterburner gives + 0.35 volts @ ALL loads.

If you do not use force constant voltage, @ full load, the V drops to 1.2, which is why 1200mhz isn't stable.

Here's the problem though, if you don't reboot, the force constant voltage value DOES NOT reset. LOLOL









This is not recommended if you're using the stock shroud and fan, the VRMs get SUPER hot.









with the shroud off and 2x 80mm fans... My max temps @ 99% load are 78c vrm 62c core.

Using .28 bios 13.3 cat beta9 afterburn

CORRECTION,, voltage WILL go back to stock, "after a while", not sure what the trigger is.. but it will revert to default after a while if you click RESET on Afterburner...

Just remember, if you installed Afterburner improperly, then the default settings may not have been detected properly... preventing Downclocking.


----------



## syryanyang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Try beta driver 13.3
> Diable ULPS and power limit to 20%.


You mean disable? How am I supposed to do that?
ULPS is enabled by default?


----------



## syryanyang

Hey everybody, I bought this card from Sapphire last Saturday. So far I've had like ten times of bsod and none of them happened during gaming. My psu is seasonic gold 660w which I think is sufficient. And I have installed the latest (but not beta) driver from AMD. Anyone has similar problems?
I've never overclocked the card and temp is always cool.

ps: I ran furmark preset 1080 test and only scored below 1900~, normal?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syryanyang*
> 
> You mean disable? How am I supposed to do that?
> ULPS is enabled by default?


download latest msi afterbunrer beta 9. You'll see option to disable it.


----------



## syryanyang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> download latest msi afterbunrer beta 9. You'll see option to disable it.


Thanks. But what this and power limit will do to me?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syryanyang*
> 
> Thanks. But what this and power limit will do to me?


many ppl with 7870 tahiti LE are not still using stock 0% power limit somehow. Not sure if this is driver issue.
It will make your GPU usage stable and overall experience.


----------



## syryanyang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> many ppl with 7870 tahiti LE are not still using stock 0% power limit somehow. Not sure if this is driver issue.
> It will make your GPU usage stable and overall experience.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> many ppl with 7870 tahiti LE are not still using stock 0% power limit somehow. Not sure if this is driver issue.
> It will make your GPU usage stable and overall experience.


msi afterbunrer beta 9 could do this as well?


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syryanyang*
> 
> msi afterbunrer beta 9 could do this as well?


yes. that's what I have.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> download latest msi afterbunrer beta 9. You'll see option to disable it.


this doesn't work.. the setting does not stick..

It has to be done by registry, OR the ati ulps config tool..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syryanyang*
> 
> Hey everybody, I bought this card from Sapphire last Saturday. So far I've had like ten times of bsod and none of them happened during gaming. My psu is seasonic gold 660w which I think is sufficient. And I have installed the latest (but not beta) driver from AMD. Anyone has similar problems?
> I've never overclocked the card and temp is always cool.
> 
> ps: I ran furmark preset 1080 test and only scored below 1900~, normal?


Try 13.3 cat.. and see if the crashes are alleviated... maybe use driver cleaner


----------



## 8800GT

Hmm noticed something. I noticed putting my voltage from 1.256 to 1.213 actually improved FPS a bit meanwhile letting me go to 1235 core. This is with constant voltage and load voltage usually is around 1.197.

*Unigine Heaven 4.0 score:*


*
GPU-Z Stats:*


*
VRM Temp included:*



This is just after running the extreme preset and only at my 24/7 of 1200 core. Max GPU temp was 69C and max vrm is 70C. Seems that with "stock voltage" and it boosting up to 1.256v whenever it feels like it creates a lot of extra heat. I don't have any screenies but my temps before were 75C on the core and 81C on the VRM. Thats about a 12% temp difference right there. My case is only an old crappy chieftec dragon with a couple fans in a double push/pull config, nothing fancy. If people are having trouble with clocks try lowering your Voltage and your Power limit and see if that helps.

BTW 124FPS is only about 15 FPS behind a gtx 670 @ 1100 core for 150$ less. This is why this is a beast of a card and by far the best value. If anyone needs help with anything or has questions, feel free to contact me. I'll try and help.


----------



## paleh0rse14

How many heatsinks and mosfets are required to properly cool the *7870 (XT) Myst Edition* once the fan/shroud are removed? (How many of each type/size)

At this point, the heatsinks are the only I have left to order for my water-cooling solution, so all help is much appreciated!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Hmm noticed something. I noticed putting my voltage from 1.256 to 1.213 actually improved FPS a bit meanwhile letting me go to 1235 core. This is with constant voltage and load voltage usually is around 1.197.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Unigine Heaven 4.0 score:*
> 
> 
> 
> *GPU-Z Stats:*
> 
> 
> 
> *VRM Temp included:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just after running the extreme preset and only at my 24/7 of 1200 core. Max GPU temp was 69C and max vrm is 70C. Seems that with "stock voltage" and it boosting up to 1.256v whenever it feels like it creates a lot of extra heat. I don't have any screenies but my temps before were 75C on the core and 81C on the VRM. Thats about a 12% temp difference right there. My case is only an old crappy chieftec dragon with a couple fans in a double push/pull config, nothing fancy. If people are having trouble with clocks try lowering your VRM and your Power limit and see if that helps.
> 
> BTW 124FPS is only about 15 FPS behind a gtx 670 @ 1100 core for 150$ less. This is why this is a beast of a card and by far the best value. If anyone needs help with anything or has questions, feel free to contact me. I'll try and help.


Wow nice find. For some reason my VRM temps go up to 95 C while gaming. I have the Sapphire card with VRM heatsinks so I don't know what's going on there. I'm going to try adding an intake or exhaust on the side and see if that helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> How many heatsinks and mosfets are required to properly cool the *7870 (XT) Myst Edition* once the fan/shroud are removed? (How many of each type/size)
> 
> At this point, the heatsinks are the only I have left to order for my water-cooling solution, so all help is much appreciated!


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7191/vid-106/Enzotech_BCC9_Memory_Ramsinks_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_9mm_-_8_Pack_BMR-C1L.html?tl=g40c21s224

8 chips around the chip. The smaller VRMs on the far left should already have a heatsink installed.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Hmm noticed something. I noticed putting my voltage from 1.256 to 1.213 actually improved FPS a bit meanwhile letting me go to 1235 core. This is with constant voltage and load voltage usually is around 1.197.
> 
> *Unigine Heaven 4.0 score:*
> 
> 
> *
> GPU-Z Stats:*
> 
> 
> *
> VRM Temp included:*
> 
> 
> 
> This is just after running the extreme preset and only at my 24/7 of 1200 core. Max GPU temp was 69C and max vrm is 70C. Seems that with "stock voltage" and it boosting up to 1.256v whenever it feels like it creates a lot of extra heat. I don't have any screenies but my temps before were 75C on the core and 81C on the VRM. Thats about a 12% temp difference right there. My case is only an old crappy chieftec dragon with a couple fans in a double push/pull config, nothing fancy. If people are having trouble with clocks try lowering your Voltage and your Power limit and see if that helps.
> 
> BTW 124FPS is only about 15 FPS behind a gtx 670 @ 1100 core for 150$ less. This is why this is a beast of a card and by far the best value. If anyone needs help with anything or has questions, feel free to contact me. I'll try and help.


is that a fan profile? also, your GPU load is 149%.. i thought 100% was max.

wait even though it said 149% graph doesn't show anything?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> is that a fan profile? also, your GPU load is 149%.. i thought 100% was max.
> 
> wait even though it said 149% graph doesn't show anything?


100 is max. Gpuz probably just messed up. And I'm showing the max values for the run I did just prior to get a sense of what ideal max gaming temps should be. The 149 made me laugh tho, no wonder these cards are great







and yes it's a fan profile. But don't worry about letting it get to 75% or so, it doesn't really get loud until about 85


----------



## bios_R_us

Hi guys,

Better late than never-ish, I guess, but I just got myself the Sapphire HD7870 XT. Great piece of engineering.

I didn't yet have the time to go through all that's been said in this thread, so I'll ask out to whoever is watching this: what are the common/"safe" overclocks on these cards? I'm currently running 1125 core / 1600 memory, 1200 and 1175 core would eventually lead to a GPU driver reset during OCCT stress tests so I went for 1125 which was stable (with 15% power, 20% didn't help with stabilizing 1175 or 1200).

I'd like to know about the memory clocks, what do people usually keep them at, is it an issue if you clock higher than stock? I'm asking because of this line in tom's review: "Besides, a 1,500 MHz factory setting is enough to prevent bandwidth bottlenecks from negatively influencing frame rates. If you care about the card's longevity, it's better to just leave the memory frequency be."

Thanks!

L.E. - I'm using the stock Sapphire cooling


----------



## tugger434

as far as bsod is concerned ,i think these cards were thrown together and no real thought went into them,ie heat sinks on memory ect,id give these cards 3 4 years max before they start to give major trouble,i dont no why weve gone from heatsinks that exhaust out back of case to stupid ones that choke and put heat inside case,im having no issues with mine at mo,feel sorry for people that are, i mean if u was new to pc gaming, why should u have to fk about updating bios and install other programs to sort problems that shouldnt be there,ive come from nvidia and to me ati is a joke,it seems they bung out drivers and cards and wait on feedback before they attempt to fix,i think thats why evga hasnt jumped on board as they give a 10 year warranty on nvidia cards,u couldnt give that on ati.they be out of buisness in a week


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

http://s290.photobucket.com/user/rangederous/media/Sapphire7870XT_zps8ff44282.gif.html

Finaly!!!!!! Im proud owner of this magnificent chip, with my crappy HD 7750 i had 3400 3d mark 11 score, with this peace of masterpiece now i have 8k score (without overclock ofc)

I LOVE TAHITI LE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> http://s290.photobucket.com/user/rangederous/media/Sapphire7870XT_zps8ff44282.gif.html
> 
> Finaly!!!!!! Im proud owner of this magnificent chip, with my crappy HD 7750 i had 3400 3d mark 11 score, with this peace of masterpiece now i have 8k score (without overclock ofc)
> 
> I LOVE TAHITI LE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What's the rest of your config? I'm curious because I get about 7400 on stock and 8100 OC-ed with my system... though most people seem to be reporting 8k+ with stock 7870XTs...

One other interesting benchmark thing, though my home PC (sig) scores generally lower than my workstation EVGA GTX 670 / Intel Xeon E5-1650, it is outpaced in the 3D mark Fire Strike benchmark, by a decent margin at stock (4875 on the workstation, 5330 on my home PC) and by a lot when the GPU is overclocked - 5972.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

i got an FX-8350
Asus M5A99X EVO rev.2
HyperX ddr3 8gb
Sapphire 7870 XT
750w psu from corsair
and a normal sata hard disk


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Man this 7870 XT is by far my most amazing graphic card i ever ever had!!!!! I rly love it so far i see scores i was never imaging lol.


----------



## bios_R_us

And is your FX chip at stock 4ghz?


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Better late than never-ish, I guess, but I just got myself the Sapphire HD7870 XT. Great piece of engineering.
> 
> I didn't yet have the time to go through all that's been said in this thread, so I'll ask out to whoever is watching this: what are the common/"safe" overclocks on these cards? I'm currently running 1125 core / 1600 memory, 1200 and 1175 core would eventually lead to a GPU driver reset during OCCT stress tests so I went for 1125 which was stable (with 15% power, 20% didn't help with stabilizing 1175 or 1200).
> 
> I'd like to know about the memory clocks, what do people usually keep them at, is it an issue if you clock higher than stock? I'm asking because of this line in tom's review: "Besides, a 1,500 MHz factory setting is enough to prevent bandwidth bottlenecks from negatively influencing frame rates. If you care about the card's longevity, it's better to just leave the memory frequency be."
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> L.E. - I'm using the stock Sapphire cooling


I can't comment on any cards except the PowerColor HD 7870 Myst. A single Myst will score about 8100 stock and over P9500 OC. Since 3dmark11 is somewhat CPU dependent, I cranked my 2500k to 4.635. I then OC the GPU to 1253/1500. My Mysts DO NOT like the memory OC. I actually lose points if I even try, so I just leave it at 1500. This gave me a score of P9614 in 3dmark. Crossfired my score jumps to P13355 but can only OC the GPUs to 1230. I would try to keep the memory at 1500 and turn up the core. Make sure you have the fan running 100% for benchmarking. These cards kick butt. In Heaven Valley, myself and 2 other crossfired 7870 tahiti owners beat most Titans, and for half the price!


----------



## bios_R_us

May be because of the CPU scores... don't know. I'll also try to see if the memory at 1600 is good or bad for my scores. But would you guys consider it to be safe to keep the RAM at 1600 if it helps the scores?

Here's what I've got with all at stock (P7409):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3DMark Score
P7409
Graphics Score
7664
Physics Score
7008
Combined Score
6368
3DMark Score
7409 3DMarks
Graphics Score
7664
Physics Score
7008
Combined Score
6368
Graphics Test 1
34.7 FPS
Graphics Test 2
37.9 FPS
Graphics Test 3
49.0 FPS
Graphics Test 4
22.5 FPS
Physics Test
22.2 FPS
Combined Test
29.6 FPS



And these are the results with 1125/1600 (P8111)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3DMark Score
P8111
Graphics Score
8714
Physics Score
6969
Combined Score
6372
3DMark Score
8111 3DMarks
Graphics Score
8714
Physics Score
6969
Combined Score
6372
Graphics Test 1
39.5 FPS
Graphics Test 2
43.8 FPS
Graphics Test 3
55.0 FPS
Graphics Test 4
25.5 FPS
Physics Test
22.1 FPS
Combined Test
29.6 FPS



CPU was at stock on both tests (4000 - 4100/4200 turbo).

EDIT: just realised, I may be scoring lower because I'm using win8 .. from what I've heard win8 scores lower than win7..


----------



## hellr4isEr

For the person thinking your 600w power supply is giving you issues.. Know I am using an antec HCG-400m to power mine and running perfect on 100% load while mining for the past 4-5 days.. Yes I understand amperage would be the issue but I'm sure mine is lower than yours too haha

Last day for mining as I am done with my exams and back to gaming haha


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Never even had a bsod when oc'ing, usually bsods are driver errors or hardware errors such as that gpu (unless your pc was unstable before such as a bad overclock).
> 
> Sapphires seem to have lots of issues bsoding, at least their 7870 Ghz editions did. The one I ought for my second pc is still acting goofy and I'm going to have to RMA it, might just be me but I wouldn't buy a cheaper Sapphire till they fix their quality issues.
> I'm kinda thinking the same, just keep the better overclocker and water cool it, then when the 8series comes out my universal setup would be transferable to it.


I just didn't have time to OC individually yet. Somehow I am only able to monitor vram temperature with only 1 card. Not sure if it's crossfire issue. Are you able to monitor both vram temperature using GPU-Z? I don't have really good air flow, but my vram never goes above 80c with default fan profile. I will OC them individually this weekend.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> May be because of the CPU scores... don't know. I'll also try to see if the memory at 1600 is good or bad for my scores. But would you guys consider it to be safe to keep the RAM at 1600 if it helps the scores?
> 
> CPU was at stock on both tests (4000 - 4100/4200 turbo).
> 
> EDIT: just realised, I may be scoring lower because I'm using win8 .. from what I've heard win8 scores lower than win7..


I am running memory at 1620. Higher than that I start to get diminishing returns. Hynix memory loves to be overclocked so it is important for you to identify whether you have it or Elpida. Some reviewers hit stable Hynix memory overclocks of 1760 http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1651/pg12/sapphire-hd-7870-xt-with-boost-tahiti-le-graphics-card-review-power-temps-noise-and-overclocking.html

I think you are more than safe at 1600 if you have Hynix memory.


----------



## bios_R_us

Just for the reference, I've benched Unigine Valley|:

1125 core / 1500 memory:

1125 core / 1600 memory:


These are all at 8% power, with a BIT of throttling down from 1125 to 925.

Here's the result with power at 15% and no throttling - 1125 / 1600:


Does not look like that memory OC is doing too much good, but it's not doing any harm either..

Edit: VRM temps went up from 63c under load to 70c under load when i've increased the power to 15%

I've tried going higher than 1125 with the stock voltage:
1200 worked fine in furmark, PC froze in OCCT with shader complexity 7
1150 seemed to work fine with OCCT but turned out an error after a couple of minutes

Sticking to 1125/1600 and 10% power. Still throttles under EXTREME load, but that's only when doing burn-in tests. Temps are about 64c under load on the core as well as the VRMs... fine by me.


----------



## javedk1

If you put your VRM heat sinks on your self you probably have too much adhesive between them that seems to be my problem i'm gonna try to redo the VRM heatsinks and see if it helps because my VRM keeps going up to ~90 after I heat sinked them.


----------



## krazyatom

so what happened to ppl who bought those vram heatsink from amazon recently? update will be appreciated.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> so what happened to ppl who bought those vram heatsink from amazon recently? update will be appreciated.


If you are referring to Enzotech BCC9 Memory Ramsinks, I have been using them for a few days on my Myst and they seem fine. They gave me clearance on my waterblock and the thermal adhesive has held. Don't know of a way to measure temp though.

Running the ram at 1620.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> I've tried going higher than 1125 with the stock voltage:
> 1200 worked fine in furmark, PC froze in OCCT with shader complexity 7
> 1150 seemed to work fine with OCCT but turned out an error after a couple of minutes
> 
> Sticking to 1125/1600 and 10% power. Still throttles under EXTREME load, but that's only when doing burn-in tests. Temps are about 64c under load on the core as well as the VRMs... fine by me.


Try voltage of 1.213 at 8%. In your afterburner settings, select "without Powerplay support".

See http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/890#post_19755387


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

http://s290.photobucket.com/user/rangederous/media/3DMark11Performance_zps59584a05.png.html

Im in Love with a Graphic card..... Im in love with Tahiiiiiitii.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> If you are referring to Enzotech BCC9 Memory Ramsinks, I have been using them for a few days on my Myst and they seem fine. They gave me clearance on my waterblock and the thermal adhesive has held. Don't know of a way to measure temp though.
> 
> Running the ram at 1620.


Somehow some models are not allowed to view vram temperature through GPU-Z.
I bought two exactly same powercolor myst and one of them doesn't show vram temperature.
Did those memory ram sinks helped improve your memory OC?


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

http://s290.photobucket.com/user/rangederous/media/ValleyExtremeHD_zpsa7b84435.png.html


----------



## javedk1

I think the heat sinks will help but I have to redo the thermal adhesive because my temps are too high under benchmark loads...but gaming wise never go over ~70 in BF3 and thats at a 1100/1600 OC


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javedk1*
> 
> If you put your VRM heat sinks on your self you probably have too much adhesive between them that seems to be my problem i'm gonna try to redo the VRM heatsinks and see if it helps because my VRM keeps going up to ~90 after I heat sinked them.


OK, I have the low-profile Enzotech heatsinks needed for the eight (8) memory chips on each card, but what are you guys using as heatsinks for the VRMs?

Do any of you have photos of the heatsinks on your cards?


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> OK, I have the low-profile Enzotech heatsinks needed for the eight (8) memory chips on each card, but what are you guys using as heatsinks for the VRMs?
> 
> Do any of you have photos of the heatsinks on your cards?


stock VRM heatsink no good?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> stock VRM heatsink no good?


I guess I'm confused about what is where. In the picture below, I bought heatsinks for the chips that have the green dots (Enzotech BCC9 sinks).

What are you guys using on the smaller chips that are circled in red, and what are they?


http://imgur.com/8p7nDWp


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I guess I'm confused about what is where. In the picture below, I bought heatsinks for the chips that have the green dots (Enzotech BCC9 sinks).
> 
> What are you guys using on the smaller chips that are circled in red, and what are they?


I've already answered your question but that was quite a few pages back. Here ya go



Those are 5 VRAMs on the right. In the photo above, I put Swiftech MC21 Black MOSFET heatsinks on them. The small Enzotech MOSFET heatsink is on a power controller that is also there.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I've already answered your question but that was quite a few pages back. Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> Those are 5 VRAMs on the right. In the photo above, I put Swiftech MC21 Black MOSFET heatsinks on them. The small Enzotech MOSFET heatsink is on a power controller that is also there.


so I need to buy swiftech mc21 black mosfet and enzotech mosfet heatsinks? also, what's your max vram temperature after benchmark/gaming?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Those are 5 VRAMs on the right. In the photo above, I put Swiftech MC21 Black MOSFET heatsinks on them. The small Enzotech MOSFET heatsink is on a power controller that is also there.


OK, cool, I'll order up some MC21's as well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## krazyatom

let's order bulk for group discount lol


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> so I need to buy swiftech mc21 black mosfet and enzotech mosfet heatsinks? also, what's your max vram temperature after benchmark/gaming?


My Page 1 sticky "Watercooling Tips" will give you detail on the heatsinks. Max VRM temps in games is 64C; in benchmarking - usually 74C; but Furmark spikes the current in the two VDDC channels for a few seconds and I had a spike to 91C for VRM. I have since reduced this to 89C but Furmark is the only bench that causes this and it is because of the current spike. All the Kombustor benches drive VRM 1&2 to 62C.( *NOTE*: These benches were run at 1235/1620. Games run at 1175/1620.)


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Just for the reference, I've benched Unigine Valley|:
> 
> 1125 core / 1500 memory:
> 
> 1125 core / 1600 memory:
> 
> 
> These are all at 8% power, with a BIT of throttling down from 1125 to 925.
> 
> Here's the result with power at 15% and no throttling - 1125 / 1600:
> 
> 
> Does not look like that memory OC is doing too much good, but it's not doing any harm either..
> 
> Edit: VRM temps went up from 63c under load to 70c under load when i've increased the power to 15%
> 
> I've tried going higher than 1125 with the stock voltage:
> 1200 worked fine in furmark, PC froze in OCCT with shader complexity 7
> 1150 seemed to work fine with OCCT but turned out an error after a couple of minutes
> 
> Sticking to 1125/1600 and 10% power. Still throttles under EXTREME load, but that's only when doing burn-in tests. Temps are about 64c under load on the core as well as the VRMs... fine by me.


Your scores are a bit low for your card. Valley is not CPU dependent and seems to be a true measure of graphics. You have to get your core up to 1200 if possible get near 40fps.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Your scores are a bit low for your card. Valley is not CPU dependent and seems to be a true measure of graphics. You have to get your core up to 1200 if possible get near 40fps.


This bench was run at 1235/1620. I don't know why the preset shows CUSTOM because it is EXTREME HD


----------



## krazyatom

@Bluesman

Try 1080p extreme HD


----------



## javedk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I've already answered your question but that was quite a few pages back. Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> Those are 5 VRAMs on the right. In the photo above, I put Swiftech MC21 Black MOSFET heatsinks on them. The small Enzotech MOSFET heatsink is on a power controller that is also there.


Quick question the little chip in the 5 on the right is that the power controller? I cant seem to get the heat sink to stay on it so i just left it bare but after sinking the other 4 and the 8 big Vrams on the left vrm temps are down to ~42 and at load they are at ~60 now so all in all now I think i should be able to get a 1200/1500 OC hopefully fingers crossed.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javedk1*
> 
> Quick question the little chip in the 5 on the right is that the power controller? I cant seem to get the heat sink to stay on it so i just left it bare but after sinking the other 4 and the 8 big Vrams on the left vrm temps are down to ~42 and at load they are at ~60 now so all in all now I think i should be able to get a 1200/1500 OC hopefully fingers crossed.


To be completely honest, temps don't really effect Overclocking ability when they are in check. Unless your temperatures were passing 80C on the core and more like 100C on the VRM, any artifacts would solely be from instability of the GPU. I don't know the whole story with your GPU so forgive me if I am being ignorant, but 1200 core should be capable with stock cooling the same as with aftermarket cooling. Just my


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @Bluesman
> 
> Try 1080p extreme HD


My current monitor only does 900x1440 but I get a 1080p monitor on Friday. I'll try it then.

Thanks.


----------



## krazyatom

update:

single card result:

asics quality 65%
power limit 20%
1200/1500
100% fan speed using MSI ab + I had to turn on my AC lol.
Not sure if this is stable because I had little flickering starting 1180/1500. One time I was able to pass 1230/1500, but it gave me artifact.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> For the person thinking your 600w power supply is giving you issues.. Know I am using an antec HCG-400m to power mine and running perfect on 100% load while mining for the past 4-5 days.. Yes I understand amperage would be the issue but I'm sure mine is lower than yours too haha
> 
> Last day for mining as I am done with my exams and back to gaming haha


Know its offtopic, but just curious, how much were you able to mine? Also was it at stock speeds or you had your card OC'ed? Thanks!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Know its offtopic, but just curious, how much were you able to mine? Also was it at stock speeds or you had your card OC'ed? Thanks!


Sorry to butt in, but if you're talking bitcoin these things pull about 390-400 MHash/s stock and almost 500 Oc'd.


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Sorry to butt in, but if you're talking bitcoin these things pull about 390-400 MHash/s stock and almost 500 Oc'd.


I'm pulling 430-450 mh/s mining TRC on each gpu with crossfire on at 975 core/750 mem @ 1.163. Used to be able to do that on 1.150v but after updating msi afterburner to the latest beta 9, my cards weren't as stable on that core voltage so I had to do 1.163v. I know crossfire lowers the performance abit, but I do play games too. Oh and back when I was mining btc about a month ago I was pulling 540-550 mhs per gpu with 1200 core/750 mem,. Top card ran too hot for me so I had them mining undervolted at stock core clocks instead.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Your scores are a bit low for your card. Valley is not CPU dependent and seems to be a true measure of graphics. You have to get your core up to 1200 if possible get near 40fps.


Well, on that same thread there are a couple of guys with 38 FPS on Tahiti LE cards, and also one with 31 FPS (admittedly he has an i3 processor). Also, I benched for what is stable, not for the competition. Usually when people bench for competition they do suicide runs, stuff you wouldn't pull off 24/7 but you would just for a contest. Like I did 4.9 on my air cooled FX chip, but did that in the winter with the window open 

I may be able to get 1200 if I crank up the voltage, but I'm more comfortable with 1100/1500 which is a bit lower than what I've found to be stable in OCCT (1125/1600) but keeps my VRM temps down to 60-ish in stresstests and 50-ish in games. As long as I can max out stuff in games I won't push the card to it's limit. I've got to hold on to it for a couple of years 

Also, due to a bit of an OCD syndrome, I go for 100% stable and not gaming stable. My card could probably hold 1200/1600 in games, but it does throw some artifacts in OCCT or even crashed with shader complexity 7.... so if it's not 100% stable I'm not doing it. Perhaps other people would just settle for "enough to game and not see any issues".. 

Oh, and it may be relevant that I had lots of stuff running in the background, though if indeed Valley is not that CPU dependent then it shouldn't. But I had browser, steam, lots of monitoring programs, raptr and .. well basically everything running in the background. I'll try tonight with an optimal setup. And I also didn't reinstall windows in a while, I'm still running the same setup as when I had my HD6870.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Sorry to butt in, but if you're talking bitcoin these things pull about 390-400 MHash/s stock and almost 500 Oc'd.


Yup I tested, I am mining 400MHash/s on stock and 475MHash/s @ 1100/1500.....but OC'ed the card runs too hot and and I started getting artifacts on desktop as the memory reached 98C. On stock, the temps stick @ 83C on 90% fanspeed. My case sux! I will be upgrading it in the coming weeks once finals are done and have the time.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Well, on that same thread there are a couple of guys with 38 FPS on Tahiti LE cards, and also one with 31 FPS (admittedly he has an i3 processor). Also, I benched for what is stable, not for the competition. Usually when people bench for competition they do suicide runs, stuff you wouldn't pull off 24/7 but you would just for a contest. Like I did 4.9 on my air cooled FX chip, but did that in the winter with the window open
> 
> I may be able to get 1200 if I crank up the voltage, but I'm more comfortable with 1100/1500 which is a bit lower than what I've found to be stable in OCCT (1125/1600) but keeps my VRM temps down to 60-ish in stresstests and 50-ish in games. As long as I can max out stuff in games I won't push the card to it's limit. I've got to hold on to it for a couple of years
> 
> Also, due to a bit of an OCD syndrome, I go for 100% stable and not gaming stable. My card could probably hold 1200/1600 in games, but it does throw some artifacts in OCCT or even crashed with shader complexity 7.... so if it's not 100% stable I'm not doing it. Perhaps other people would just settle for "enough to game and not see any issues"..
> 
> Oh, and it may be relevant that I had lots of stuff running in the background, though if indeed Valley is not that CPU dependent then it shouldn't. But I had browser, steam, lots of monitoring programs, raptr and .. well basically everything running in the background. I'll try tonight with an optimal setup. And I also didn't reinstall windows in a while, I'm still running the same setup as when I had my HD6870.


Agreed! I also settled for 1100/1500. It just seems the perfect stable point with not too heat as well as good performance boost!


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

is it possible to have it 1100mhz the core without adding voltage? just the stock volt.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> is it possible to have it 1100mhz the core without adding voltage? just the stock volt.


Well I'm doing 1100 with stock voltage, but if you mean power in CCC that I have set to 10%. From what I've seen it doesn't affect the voltage, because the voltage spikes up for turbo no matter what you set in there, it just sets the power threshold at which turbo is turned off and throttling begins. The higher you set it, the less throttling you get, but more heat and most likely higher power consumption.

It's the same as my CPU, I have it at 4000 + 4400 / 4500 turbo as opposed to 4100 / 4200 turbo, with a slight undervolt for 4000 and regular turbo voltages for the turbo states. The CPU runs most of the times at 4400, but it can always back down to 4000 (and even 3400 if it's really pushed past the power envelope) whenever usage spikes and temps go north. This helps keep the temps under 50C peaks while still using the CPU at 4400/4500 most of the time*


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Ye that works good for my FX also, i just lowered the clock on my Tahiti LE cuz i see no point with the games i play to have it that high, few mins ago i tried with +0 Power and 1100 the core, with OCCT i had no problem, ill run some benchmarks though now, demanding ones, and ill notice in the results if there will be any throttling, i hope not thought







, i also removed the heatsinks to add some high thermal paste and i noticed there are Hynix memories, that made me even more happy, but in the end of the day people are reporting that you dont benefit a lot from oc the memory so ill leave it stock.

Thanks for your reply Bios , ill tell you in a while if there will be any throttling with this config.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Ye that works good for my FX also, i just lowered the clock on my Tahiti LE cuz i see no point with the games i play to have it that high, few mins ago i tried with +0 Power and 1100 the core, with OCCT i had no problem, ill run some benchmarks though now, demanding ones, and ill notice in the results if there will be any throttling, i hope not thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i also removed the heatsinks to add some high thermal paste and i noticed there are Hynix memories, that made me even more happy, but in the end of the day people are reporting that you dont benefit a lot from oc the memory so ill leave it stock.
> 
> Thanks for your reply Bios , ill tell you in a while if there will be any throttling with this config.


What OCCT settings are you using? With shader complexity 1 I have no throttling. The more you increase shader complexity, the more throtting you get (as it bumps up GPU usage from 40%-ish to even 100%). If you have no throttling with high shader complexity and 1100 - 0% power then you've got it good 

Anyway, to me throttling during OCCT / Kombustor / Furmark or anything of the sort is rather irrelevant. I monitor my GPU frequency during games I play (AC3 and Tomb Raider lately) and it stays up at 1100 .. that's what counts.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

I have throttling atm with 1100 and +0%Power , i had 8366Graphic score in 3d mark 11 now i tried with +10%Power and i got 8812in graphics, now ill add +20%Power to see the score.

Damn by increasing the +%Power i increase the voltage? I defo dont like adding voltage cuz i want to keep this vga for long time









I dont use any AB or Trixx , i only using CCC cuz for me its user friendly and simply to use. Maybe if i use AB or Trixx i can get 1100 on core without voltage increasment and throttling?


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Ye on OCCT i use 7 shader option, ok with +20 Power is the same result like +10% I guess ill leave it at 10% and keep the clock at 1100mhz,

But i had 8537 3d mark score with 1100/1500 and with 1200/1500 i had 9067score, is those 100mhz such difference? or im still throttling ?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Ye on OCCT i use 7 shader option, ok with +20 Power is the same result like +10% I guess ill leave it at 10% and keep the clock at 1100mhz,
> 
> But i had 8537 3d mark score with 1100/1500 and with 1200/1500 i had 9067score, is those 100mhz such difference? or im still throttling ?


Could be that 100 MHz, could be some background programs. Still, 8500 -ish is a good score anyway, if you're looking for an optimal performance/heat/power then it's pretty close.

From what I've noticed with Sapphire TRIXX (and totally didn't like) is that once I try OC-ing with it my power saving features for the VGA are disabled, so the chip is always at maximum voltage. It doesn't ramp down to 0.95v like it normally does when idling. Now that's something I don't like. It may help with throttling / stability, but then again my temps are high enough right now, with throttling when *stress testing* so I wouldn't want them higher anyway. It's obvious that if the throttling would go away, temps would go up.

And also, like I said, check if you're throttling during something other than OCCT because that's an extreme test. Play a game you normally play, while keeping HWmonitor graphs up in the background, then check if you had a constant speed or were throttling.

For my needs and board, 1100 / 10% power in CCC seemed to do the trick so far.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Ye and now i did the final test, those 100mhz pumped up the score to 9030 , but when i tried 1200/1500 on OCCT i had thousends of errors, and my temps didnt passed the 68celsius after 1 hour of testing, i need to play a bit with this card.

Why dont you use Catalyst control center? its an awesome program maded by the manufacter of the chipset, and for sure it drops the voltages when idle i have check it, but ye i noticed throttling when overclocked the card and i had +0% power, but ill follow you config with 1100 on core and +10 Power, that is a good sweet spot i believe.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Hhmmm runing furmark and having gpu-z open i see 99% gpu usage all the time with and VDDC is 1.199v - 1.204v , at least there is no throttling and thats what reliefs me. the memory doesnt go higher than 74celsius and the core doesnt passes 68celsius, the sapphire XT is very well builded card i believe.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Hhmmm runing furmark and having gpu-z open i see 99% gpu usage all the time with and VDDC is 1.199v - 1.204v , at least there is no throttling and thats what reliefs me. the memory doesnt go higher than 74celsius and the core doesnt passes 68celsius, the sapphire XT is very well builded card i believe.


Where do you see memory temps? Mine don't show up in CPUz ... And yes, I use Catalyst because it's too easy and already built in. I keep Sapphrie Trixx installed and running only for the custom fan profiles. The default fan profile doesn't really suit my needs, Trixx has an easy and intuitive way to set it.


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Where do you see memory temps? Mine don't show up in CPUz ... And yes, I use Catalyst because it's too easy and already built in. I keep Sapphrie Trixx installed and running only for the custom fan profiles. The default fan profile doesn't really suit my needs, Trixx has an easy and intuitive way to set it.


Not a bad idea, I may do the same, since the stock fan prof. is horrible, you get 25% until it gets to like 72C then it jumps to like 56%. Doe AB let you set up profiles like that? Just got it last night, gonna play with it later.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

You can see memory temps and the voltage that ur gpu draws and all the gpu configs with gpu-z , i have the GPU-Z ROG version its 0.6.9 version

the newest is 0.7.0 but no changes for our chip just they added 7790 chip and some equivalent things, ROG version rocks for me







its just a themed version with Red scheme maded by the Republic of Gamers nothing special.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Not a bad idea, I may do the same, since the stock fan prof. is horrible, you get 25% until it gets to like 72C then it jumps to like 56%. Doe AB let you set up profiles like that? Just got it last night, gonna play with it later.


The only thing i like in AB is the small panel with gpu info when you have games running. But i after some years i started to like minimal things and not to complicated.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Not a bad idea, I may do the same, since the stock fan prof. is horrible, you get 25% until it gets to like 72C then it jumps to like 56%. Doe AB let you set up profiles like that? Just got it last night, gonna play with it later.


Yep, afterburner can do that:


I use Trixx because it's made by the manufacturer so I tend to believe (read as hope) it's got better compatibility


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Yep, afterburner can do that:
> 
> 
> I use Trixx because it's made by the manufacturer so I tend to believe (read as hope) it's got better compatibility


Killer, thank you sir, been starting to Litecoin mine lately and it gets hot when I'm gone all day, so now I can help my little buddy stay cooler.


----------



## jimbo02816

Some interesting data I compiled when I was using only 1 PowerColor HD 7870 Myst. Notice how CPU speed and GPU speed interact and look when graphics scores are highest. Sry...I'm just a data geek but I'm sure it will help someone. Memory speed was kept at 1500Mhz. MY.scores go down when OC mem.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5944901

1251 core PL 20%
4.5Ghz core CPU

9512 3dmark 11 score

9795 graphics
8747 physics
8766 combined

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5929338
Stock 975 power limit 20%
4.2Ghz core CPU

8115 3dmark 11 score

8069 graphics
8307 physics
8291 combined

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5931122

1251 core PL 20%
4.2Ghz core CPU

9386 3dmark 11 score

9812 graphics
8357 physics
8234 combined

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5906439

1251 core PL 20%
4.2Ghz core CPU

9362 3dmark 11 score

9809 graphics
8241 physics&#8230;8234 combined

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5931294

1257 core PL 20%
4.2Ghz core CPU

9376 3dmark 11 score

9828 graphics
8249 physics
8232 combined

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5929449

1200 core PL 20%
4.2Ghz core CPU

9173 3dmark 11 score

9507 graphics
8307 physics
8291 combined

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6114189
1253 core PL 20%
4.680 core CPU

9577 3dmark 11 score
9813 graphics
8942 physics
8924 combined


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Well, on that same thread there are a couple of guys with 38 FPS on Tahiti LE cards, and also one with 31 FPS (admittedly he has an i3 processor). Also, I benched for what is stable, not for the competition. Usually when people bench for competition they do suicide runs, stuff you wouldn't pull off 24/7 but you would just for a contest. Like I did 4.9 on my air cooled FX chip, but did that in the winter with the window open
> 
> I may be able to get 1200 if I crank up the voltage, but I'm more comfortable with 1100/1500 which is a bit lower than what I've found to be stable in OCCT (1125/1600) but keeps my VRM temps down to 60-ish in stresstests and 50-ish in games. As long as I can max out stuff in games I won't push the card to it's limit. I've got to hold on to it for a couple of years
> 
> Also, due to a bit of an OCD syndrome, I go for 100% stable and not gaming stable. My card could probably hold 1200/1600 in games, but it does throw some artifacts in OCCT or even crashed with shader complexity 7.... so if it's not 100% stable I'm not doing it. Perhaps other people would just settle for "enough to game and not see any issues"..
> 
> Oh, and it may be relevant that I had lots of stuff running in the background, though if indeed Valley is not that CPU dependent then it shouldn't. But I had browser, steam, lots of monitoring programs, raptr and .. well basically everything running in the background. I'll try tonight with an optimal setup. And I also didn't reinstall windows in a while, I'm still running the same setup as when I had my HD6870.


I guess these cards all have a mind of their own. I simply cannot clock my memory over the stock 1500MH yet some people can OC to 1670. Scores drop dramatically when OC memory. I've been able to OC core to 1257 only for a short benchmarking session and that's when I got my highest scores. However, I do run my games at 1920x1080, 120hz with CPU running @ 4.2 and GPU's ( I have crossfire) at 1200/1500 and never had a crash in games like BF3, CODBO2, Dirt 3. Temps never get above 70C, no microstuttering. That's why I love the PowerColor version.


----------



## ztkraptor

So, I'm about 50 pagse behind, how are people pushing 1250 core now? Is there a new bios released? 32 was the last one i saw..whats out there now?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> So, I'm about 50 pagse behind, how are people pushing 1250 core now? Is there a new bios released? 32 was the last one i saw..whats out there now?


I have run 1253/1620 but detected some microstuttering during Heaven Valley and 4.0. Same effect with 1245/1620.

I am totally stable at 1235/1620. Ran Furmark, OCCT with 7 shaders, and numerous Kombustor stress tests. Best scores in Heaven Valley also. Since I am watercooled, my highest stress gpu temp is 47C, due to Furmarks current surge tests. VMRs run in mid 70s for tests, and mid 60s for games.

Like another poster, I run a lower 24/7 for games since I don't need the power of the high oc. My game oc is 1175/1620.

I do believe that Hynix memory is the key to good oc. Memory and gpu work in tandem with high oc and the Myst is no exception.

My Myst was flashed with the Sapphire 30 bios based on a recommendation by a member on page 2 or 3 of this thread. I do get better oc with this bios than the 28, unlike some other posters. YMMV


----------



## krazyatom

I can maybe run 1230/1500 for benchmark, but it does show artifact








Even 1200/1500 shows flickering. My temperatures aren't so bad when use single card. Max temperature is like 74c in auto fan. If I turn on 100% fan, max temp is like 65c or below.
My 100% sweet spot is 1150/1500, but it generates a lot of heat in my room lol.


----------



## bios_R_us

Just informational, I've uninstalled all AMD drivers and went for the latest Beta (13.3 I think?). I used to have 13.1 since the HD6870. My frames went up noticeably in Valley benchmark, up to 36.5 at 1100/1500.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I can maybe run 1230/1500 for benchmark, but it does show artifact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even 1200/1500 shows flickering. My temperatures aren't so bad when use single card. Max temperature is like 74c in auto fan. If I turn on 100% fan, max temp is like 65c or below.
> My 100% sweet spot is 1150/1500, but it generates a lot of heat in my room lol.


I think you mentioned previously that you have Hynix memory. While there is variability with gpu's, based on the published reviews, I don't understand why you are not getting higher clocks. Is your MOBO an old model? As I recall, your cpu is a good intel model.

Have you turned-off PowerPlay and upped your voltage to 1.213 at 8%? What bios are you running?


----------



## lucky88shp

Can someone give me the original 0.31 BIOS for Powercolor EZ that is ships with, please? I lost my original copy....somewhere, can't remember where I saved it. Thanks!


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Just informational, I've uninstalled all AMD drivers and went for the latest Beta (13.3 I think?). I used to have 13.1 since the HD6870. My frames went up noticeably in Valley benchmark, up to 36.5 at 1100/1500.


Have you disabled Power Play and the other item? whatw as it ULMS? or something?


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I have run 1253/1620 but detected some microstuttering during Heaven Valley and 4.0. Same effect with 1245/1620.
> 
> I am totally stable at 1235/1620. Ran Furmark, OCCT with 7 shaders, and numerous Kombustor stress tests. Best scores in Heaven Valley also. Since I am watercooled, my highest stress gpu temp is 47C, due to Furmarks current surge tests. VMRs run in mid 70s for tests, and mid 60s for games.
> 
> Like another poster, I run a lower 24/7 for games since I don't need the power of the high oc. My game oc is 1175/1620.
> 
> I do believe that Hynix memory is the key to good oc. Memory and gpu work in tandem with high oc and the Myst is no exception.
> 
> My Myst was flashed with the Sapphire 30 bios based on a recommendation by a member on page 2 or 3 of this thread. I do get better oc with this bios than the 28, unlike some other posters. YMMV


Could you perhaps upload the Sapphire 30 bios? <3


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I think you mentioned previously that you have Hynix memory. While there is variability with gpu's, based on the published reviews, I don't understand why you are not getting higher clocks. Is your MOBO an old model? As I recall, your cpu is a good intel model.
> 
> Have you turned-off PowerPlay and upped your voltage to 1.213 at 8%? What bios are you running?


I do have hynix memory, but I can't go above 1550 memory








Yes, I do have old motherboard. It's Asus Rampage Extreme III and bio date is like 2010 and that's the latest bio update.
My both cards are bio .028 and they both have different volatges. One of them shows 1.244 max and other one is like 1.213 (not sure).
I need at least 10% to have core clock steady, but I find 20% much more stable. I do have powerplay disabled (msi default).
I tried to set 1.3v /w force constant voltage, but GPU-Z won't show constant voltage.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> My Myst was flashed with the Sapphire 30 bios based on a recommendation by a member on page 2 or 3 of this thread. I do get better oc with this bios than the 28, unlike some other posters. YMMV


whoa, that's the first I've heard of that. did flashing that Sapphire .30 BIOS have any negative side-effects?

If not, I'd be interested in testing it out. Do you have a link to how/where to get that bios?


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> So, I'm about 50 pagse behind, how are people pushing 1250 core now? Is there a new bios released? 32 was the last one i saw..whats out there now?


I'm using the stock 028 bios...remember, I only push 1250 for benchmarking on a single card..running 24/7 @ 1200 no problem.


----------



## pez

Just picked up a MYST edition off of a member on here and I'm loving it. After previously considering the HD 7970, 7950, and even some options from the NVIDIA side, I have to say I'm very happy with it. I've only really played Crysis to test it out, but it's running the best it ever has in my system (coming from a HD 5850) at a good 50 FPS average.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> Have you disabled Power Play and the other item? whatw as it ULMS? or something?


Nope. I just set the core to 1100 and the power to 10% in catalyst control center. Nothing more.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> Could you perhaps upload the Sapphire 30 bios? <3


Here is the TechPowerUp bios download for the 7870 XT. With these downloads always verify the card specs - like 1500 memory that is distinctive to Tahiti cards.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/132864/Sapphire.HD7870.2048.130110.html

Also this bios should NOT be used on the Powercolor EZ card - because it is a slightly different design, or so I have read.

Bios flashing reference is on page 1 of this thread. And No negative impact as the card design is exactly the same.

Good luck


----------



## crayneogeo

My new Dell U2713HM arrived today. I benched my cards at native 2560x1440.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I do have hynix memory, but I can't go above 1550 memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do have old motherboard. It's Asus Rampage Extreme III and bio date is like 2010 and that's the latest bio update.
> My both cards are bio .028 and they both have different volatges. One of them shows 1.244 max and other one is like 1.213 (not sure).
> I need at least 10% to have core clock steady, but I find 20% much more stable. I do have powerplay disabled (msi default).
> I tried to set 1.3v /w force constant voltage, but GPU-Z won't show constant voltage.


Instead of the default "disabled" setting use the "without PowerPlay support" then oc.



Personally, I would try the Sapphire 30 bios. It seems that Sapphire may be using Hynix memory exclusively and thus may have programmed more overhead for overclocking ram. All I know, is that I can oc with the 30 bios and that the 28 bios gave me nothing but problems.


----------



## TheBerryBeast

OMG the .30 bios that bluesman uploaded saved me. I was having so much problems with any of the powercolors bioses and now everything runs smoothly. I got my ability to overclock my memory back before i couldn't change the memory without crashing. Good thing i tried this. Thanks Bluesman.


----------



## 8800GT

Elpida memory may be 1t while hynix is 2t. Makes absolutely no difference and can greatly affect stability.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerryBeast*
> 
> OMG the .30 bios that bluesman uploaded saved me. I was having so much problems with any of the powercolors bioses and now everything runs smoothly. I got my ability to overclock my memory back before i couldn't change the memory without crashing. Good thing i tried this. Thanks Bluesman.


What card do you have, MYST or EZ?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Good luck


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Instead of the default "disabled" setting use the "without PowerPlay support" then oc.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would try the Sapphire 30 bios. It seems that Sapphire may be using Hynix memory exclusively and thus may have programmed more overhead for overclocking ram. All I know, is that I can oc with the 30 bios and that the 28 bios gave me nothing but problems.


thanks!
When I used "without powerplay support" core clock results were similar but now I can OC my memory up to 1700 without problem








Also, I didn't even have to change any power limit. It's set to 0% and doesn't throttle. GPU usage is also very stable.

I can OC up to 1230/1700, but it's not stable. I can bench without any problem with 1200/1700, but screen flicker a bit.
I find 1150/1700 Most stable 24/7 use. My vram temperatures goes up to 85c though







GPU temperature is around 75c.

Btw, I still have .028 bios. What do you guys think?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> thanks!
> When I used "without powerplay support" core clock results were similar but now I can OC my memory up to 1700 without problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I didn't even have to change any power limit. It's set to 0% and doesn't throttle. GPU usage is also very stable.
> 
> I can OC up to 1230/1700, but it's not stable. I can bench without any problem with 1200/1700, but screen flicker a bit.
> I find 1150/1700 Most stable 24/7 use. My vram temperatures goes up to 85c though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temperature is around 75c.
> 
> Btw, I still have .028 bios. What do you guys think?


Are those temps during benchmarks or stress tests? I'm guessing with Powerplay disabled and OCed - no throttling you would be getting higher temps. If those are through benchmarks, could you please try some stress test tool that you prefer (Furmark, OCCT, Kombustor, etc) and let us know the temps on the GPU and VRMs?

Thanks!


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Are those temps during benchmarks or stress tests? I'm guessing with Powerplay disabled and OCed - no throttling you would be getting higher temps. If those are through benchmarks, could you please try some stress test tool that you prefer (Furmark, OCCT, Kombustor, etc) and let us know the temps on the GPU and VRMs?
> 
> Thanks!


I only have 3dmark 11, so here is results.

1200/1700 with 100% fan. 100%. Maximum GPU Temp was 63c and max vram was 64c. Of course if I set to auto fan, it would rise to 85c









Btw, I have hynix memory. My CPU sux so overall score is low, but graphic score is 9476. What do you guys think?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6426253


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I only have 3dmark 11, so here is results.
> 
> 1200/1700 with 100% fan. 100%. Maximum GPU Temp was 63c and max vram was 64c. Of course if I set to auto fan, it would rise to 85c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I have hynix memory. My CPU sux so overall score is low, but graphic score is 9476. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6426253


I think 9476 is a great score...you won't get a lot higher with these cards. I broke P9600 and graphics 9800. As you know, I can only OC core or my score drops dramatically.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6184512

by the way, here's the #1 score at 3dmark.com with our card. I'm in 5th place (many ahead of me are invalid results NOT due to unapproved drivers)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5606470


----------



## bios_R_us

Is anyone using win8 and can share a 3dmark 11 performance score? I'm getting about 8k-ish with the core at 1100 so that's rather low compared to what people are posting. I'm assuming/hoping it's the win8 dragging me down? I've heard that it's bad for benchmarks ...

Btw, just for reference on Unigine Valley: On Extreme HD with my workstation CPU E5-1650 / GPU EVGA GTX670 I'm getting 38.6 FPS - all stock. So I'm guessing that getting close to/matching/slightly exceeding this on a half priced system (or less) is quite nice


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Is anyone using win8 and can share a 3dmark 11 performance score? I'm getting about 8k-ish with the core at 1100 so that's rather low compared to what people are posting. I'm assuming/hoping it's the win8 dragging me down? I've heard that it's bad for benchmarks ...
> 
> Btw, just for reference on Unigine Valley: On Extreme HD with my workstation CPU E5-1650 / GPU EVGA GTX670 I'm getting 38.6 FPS - all stock. So I'm guessing that getting close to/matching/slightly exceeding this on a half priced system (or less) is quite nice


That's about what people are getting for 1 OC 7870 tahiti. So yes, the 670 is the better card but I'll take my OC tahiti.


----------



## TheBerryBeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> What card do you have, MYST or EZ?


I have the myst.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerryBeast*
> 
> OMG the .30 bios that bluesman uploaded saved me. I was having so much problems with any of the powercolors bioses and now everything runs smoothly. I got my ability to overclock my memory back before i couldn't change the memory without crashing. Good thing i tried this. Thanks Bluesman.


i believe the .32 bios you are refereing to- crashing even when reducing memory speeds with any change.. i found the .32 bios not compatible with cat 13.1 ...i had to use driver sweep and install 13.2 beta 7 ,. i feel the .32 in more performance on stock speed, but the drivers wont let you even downclock.. so it is the drivers not ready for .32 which is dated nov .27 ..they know the problem and decided to ship most with .28 to avoid RMAs. with the .32 bios and cat 13.1 i was getting lines across the screen with unique valley and frozen lake blue screen with lines. i was thinking the card was defective to not be functional with the lastest bios - turns out to be "too new"??? for the 13.1 drivers ..i went through alot lol of trouble just to have the lastest and greastest, i like having my stuff up to date , and i feel better knowing it can use the latest bios - the card NOT defective ! YIPPEE!!

note : the 13.2 beta 7 still wont allow overclock or downclock also- BROKEN, but it allow the card to fucntion without artifacts/froze pc . i feel when 13.3 whql come out everyone in the know is gonna want to have the .32 bios ... i belive and say the driver ati have right now not optimized for this bios. with .32 i notice bioshock infinite was laggging before even with frames in the 60 and 70s ..it is sooo much smoother- my trust in .32 because of these findings


----------



## TheBerryBeast

Yeah just flash to the .30 bios it will solve everything.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> That's about what people are getting for 1 OC 7870 tahiti. So yes, the 670 is the better card but I'll take my OC tahiti.


Well if you consider the going price as well, the 7870 XT is the winner by a long shot


----------



## crayneogeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Is anyone using win8 and can share a 3dmark 11 performance score? I'm getting about 8k-ish with the core at 1100 so that's rather low compared to what people are posting. I'm assuming/hoping it's the win8 dragging me down? I've heard that it's bad for benchmarks ...
> 
> Btw, just for reference on Unigine Valley: On Extreme HD with my workstation CPU E5-1650 / GPU EVGA GTX670 I'm getting 38.6 FPS - all stock. So I'm guessing that getting close to/matching/slightly exceeding this on a half priced system (or less) is quite nice


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351406

I was top 5 at one point when I benched my cards after my build. I am running WIN8. I have never benched with one card though.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBerryBeast*
> 
> OMG the .30 bios that bluesman uploaded saved me. I was having so much problems with any of the powercolors bioses and now everything runs smoothly. I got my ability to overclock my memory back before i couldn't change the memory without crashing. Good thing i tried this. Thanks Bluesman.
> 
> 
> 
> i believe the .32 bios you are refereing to- crashing even when reducing memory speeds with any change.. i found the .32 bios not compatible with cat 13.1 ...i had to use driver sweep and install 13.2 beta 7 ,. i feel the .32 in more performance on stock speed, but the drivers wont let you even downclock.. so it is the drivers not ready for .32 which is dated nov .27 ..they know the problem and decided to ship most with .28 to avoid RMAs. with the .32 bios and cat 13.1 i was getting lines across the screen with unique valley and frozen lake blue screen with lines. i was thinking the card was defective to not be functional with the lastest bios - turns out to be "too new"??? for the 13.1 drivers ..i went through alot lol of trouble just to have the lastest and greastest, i like having my stuff up to date , and i feel better knowing it can use the latest bios - the card NOT defective ! YIPPEE!!
> 
> note : the 13.2 beta 7 still wont allow overclock or downclock also- BROKEN, but it allow the card to fucntion without artifacts/froze pc . i feel when 13.3 whql come out everyone in the know is gonna want to have the .32 bios ... i belive and say the driver ati have right now not optimized for this bios. with .32 i notice bioshock infinite was laggging before even with frames in the 60 and 70s ..it is sooo much smoother- my trust in .32 because of these findings
Click to expand...

Why aren't you using the 13.3 Beta 3 drivers? They include the patches for all Tahiti cards, while the 13.2 don't.

It makes no sense to avoid them with these cards simply because they're still beta.









By the way, that .30 Sapphire bios posted above is f'n GOLDEN on my Myst cards! I can now OC like crazy of I want to, and they're much more stable when configured correctly (graphs show much flatter usage while gaming and benching).


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayneogeo*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6351406
> 
> I was top 5 at one point when I benched my cards after my build. I am running WIN8. I have never benched with one card though.


Could you please run the tests with just one card? I think you can select if you want to use crossfire or single GPU in 3dmark. I'd be interested to see what you score with either stock clocks or 1100/1500 for comparison with my results. I want to know if I should reinstall Win or not...

Thanks.


----------



## TheBerryBeast

Do your cards idle at 300/500mhz? because for some reason mine idles at 501/1500mhz.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerryBeast*
> 
> Do your cards idle at 300/500mhz? because for some reason mine idles at 501/1500mhz.


Same here. I believe that problem has previously been identified as a driver bug. Interestingly enough, when in Crossfire, the bug only affects one of the two cards. Hopefully, AMD will address it before the 13.3 drivers go final.


----------



## TheBerryBeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Same here. I believe that problem has previously been identified as a driver bug. Interestingly enough, when in Crossfire, the bug only affects one of the two cards. Hopefully, AMD will address it before the 13.3 drivers go final.


Thanks, i thought mine were broken.


----------



## tugger434

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/club3d_radeon_7870_joker_review,1.html

quite a good review
gives voltages ect at end when he overclocks it


----------



## crayneogeo

I think I have identified a workaround for the 2nd card throttling bug.

I have found if right before my benchmark run, I go into CCC and adjust the overdrive setting, up or down, does not matter, even one point, I will run full out on both cards according to GPUZ. It seems something eventually causes the 2nd card to throttle, but it can be cleared up by doing what I stated above.

Sucks, but really easy to do, and gives you the best way to benchmark both cards fully.

I have not installed afterburner, and I think it is not needed.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Is anyone using win8 and can share a 3dmark 11 performance score? I'm getting about 8k-ish with the core at 1100 so that's rather low compared to what people are posting. I'm assuming/hoping it's the win8 dragging me down? I've heard that it's bad for benchmarks ...
> 
> Btw, just for reference on Unigine Valley: On Extreme HD with my workstation CPU E5-1650 / GPU EVGA GTX670 I'm getting 38.6 FPS - all stock. So I'm guessing that getting close to/matching/slightly exceeding this on a half priced system (or less) is quite nice


My 3dmark 11 was done using window 8 64bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> I think 9476 is a great score...you won't get a lot higher with these cards. I broke P9600 and graphics 9800. As you know, I can only OC core or my score drops dramatically.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6184512
> 
> by the way, here's the #1 score at 3dmark.com with our card. I'm in 5th place (many ahead of me are invalid results NOT due to unapproved drivers)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5606470


I think I may able to pass the 3dmark 11 using 1250 core clock, but I will probably see flicker/artifact.
valley mark usually flickers little bit when I do 1200/1700, but 3dmark 11 doesn't flicker at all. I guess my 1200/1700 is not 100% stable, but it never crashed or driver failed.


----------



## crayneogeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Could you please run the tests with just one card? I think you can select if you want to use crossfire or single GPU in 3dmark. I'd be interested to see what you score with either stock clocks or 1100/1500 for comparison with my results. I want to know if I should reinstall Win or not...
> 
> Thanks.


here you go - 1100/1500

P9084
graphics score 8894

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6428273


----------



## tugger434

anyone tried these drivers????
http://www.overclock.net/t/1383183/new-amd-ati-13-x-at-guru3d


----------



## krazyatom

someone try that driver and let us know. I may able to try that driver when I get back home tonight.


----------



## krazyatom

@OP

Can you add ram type in your spread sheet please, so ppl can compare ram type and memory OC.
I just want to know which memory performs better OC.


----------



## tugger434

i tried to install it last night but for some reason it wouldnt, i tried it on a vista system.maybe it windows 7 and up, people are raving bout the fps jump in some games and the smoothness,less choppy, someone try it and let us no


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Guys i have a question if someone can help, i wasnt using any overclock utility apart from catalyst control center and i had no throttling , then i tiried MSI after burner and from that time im expiriencing throttling , at stock clock 975/1500 , i was like what the hell is going on, i even tried all the settings but nothing was removing the throttling, i got kinda upset and i did a format to see if its going to work again with just catalyst, but the throttling still persumes, im even tried now with a clean install to add +10 Power from catalyst but still i have throttling even at stock clocks and my VDDR goes higher than 100celsius, haha thats a triple number, but when the Power is +0% my VDDR doesnt pass the 81-85celsius.

Any ideas? im 100% sure that before the format and before i install MSI AB and i had no throttling, thats why i had ok results in 3D mark 11

Im confused.....


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Guys i have a question if someone can help, i wasnt using any overclock utility apart from catalyst control center and i had no throttling , then i tiried MSI after burner and from that time im expiriencing throttling , at stock clock 975/1500 , i was like what the hell is going on, i even tried all the settings but nothing was removing the throttling, i got kinda upset and i did a format to see if its going to work again with just catalyst, but the throttling still persumes, im even tried now with a clean install to add +10 Power from catalyst but still i have throttling even at stock clocks and my VDDR goes higher than 100celsius, haha thats a triple number, but when the Power is +0% my VDDR doesnt pass the 81-85celsius.
> 
> Any ideas? im 100% sure that before the format and before i install MSI AB and i had no throttling, thats why i had ok results in 3D mark 11
> 
> Im confused.....


What specific card do you have? As long as it's not the EZ version, installing the Sapphire .30 bios fixed that problem for a few folks -- and, as an added benefit, they're also MUCH more stable than any of the other bios versions we've seen here using both OC and stock clocks. (they OC better than others, as well!)


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

i have sapphire with 0.30 bios and as i mentioned i had no problem till the time i installed MSI ab , i still did a clean format to system but again now i have throttle now, i saw it from gpu-z and my 200 less score in 3d mark 11 :S what else to try i dunno rly.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> i have sapphire with 0.30 bios and as i mentioned i had no problem till the time i installed MSI ab , i still did a clean format to system but again now i have throttle now, i saw it from gpu-z and my 200 less score in 3d mark 11 :S what else to try i dunno rly.


And you definitely disabled ULPS?


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

i dont use trixx utility, just catalyst control center with overdrive disabled, and im sure that i had no throttling before according to my 3d mark scores.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> i dont use trixx utility, just catalyst control center with overdrive disabled, and im sure that i had no throttling before according to my 3d mark scores.


Just set your AB setting to " without PowerPlay Support"


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

ok ill try it now, i hope it will work man.


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> i believe the .32 bios you are refereing to- crashing even when reducing memory speeds with any change.. i found the .32 bios not compatible with cat 13.1 ...i had to use driver sweep and install 13.2 beta 7 ,. i feel the .32 in more performance on stock speed, but the drivers wont let you even downclock.. so it is the drivers not ready for .32 which is dated nov .27 ..they know the problem and decided to ship most with .28 to avoid RMAs. with the .32 bios and cat 13.1 i was getting lines across the screen with unique valley and frozen lake blue screen with lines. i was thinking the card was defective to not be functional with the lastest bios - turns out to be "too new"??? for the 13.1 drivers ..i went through alot lol of trouble just to have the lastest and greastest, i like having my stuff up to date , and i feel better knowing it can use the latest bios - the card NOT defective ! YIPPEE!!
> 
> note : the 13.2 beta 7 still wont allow overclock or downclock also- BROKEN, but it allow the card to fucntion without artifacts/froze pc . i feel when 13.3 whql come out everyone in the know is gonna want to have the .32 bios ... i belive and say the driver ati have right now not optimized for this bios. with .32 i notice bioshock infinite was laggging before even with frames in the 60 and 70s ..it is sooo much smoother- my trust in .32 because of these findings






I'm using the .o32 bios with msi afterburner 3.0.0 beta 9 and I have no problem downclocking the memory to 750 mhz. I'm also on the latest AMD beta driver. Have used it on 3.0.0 beta 5 and 13.2 beta with same results, no problem downclocking mem.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Just set your AB setting to " without PowerPlay Support"


I did it but it stills throttle.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> I did it but it stills throttle.


Did you also check the box for "Disable ULPS"?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @OP
> 
> Can you add ram type in your spread sheet please, so ppl can compare ram type and memory OC.
> I just want to know which memory performs better OC.


Sure.

Guys please post below what type of memory you have so I can add it to the list.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Did you also check the box for "Disable ULPS"?


i havent checked that, but to give you an info it stoped throttling when i set the power to +20% but VRM goes over 105celsius ,

Why this happens i dont understand i had no problem before.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> thanks!
> When I used "without powerplay support" core clock results were similar but now I can OC my memory up to 1700 without problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I didn't even have to change any power limit. It's set to 0% and doesn't throttle. GPU usage is also very stable.
> 
> I can OC up to 1230/1700, but it's not stable. I can bench without any problem with 1200/1700, but screen flicker a bit.
> I find 1150/1700 Most stable 24/7 use. My vram temperatures goes up to 85c though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temperature is around 75c.
> 
> Btw, I still have .028 bios. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ][/SPOILER


Got my 1080p monitor today and wanted to bench against your score. First run was 1235/1620 and it fell short!!



Then I ran at 1235/*1691*



Pretty darn close!


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Guys please post below what type of memory you have so I can add it to the list.


I'm all Hynix on my Powercolor Myst.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Hynix but i guess i have to rma this card


----------



## tugger434

valley benchmark,
1850/1500
FPS:
38.1
Score:
1594
Min FPS:
19.4
Max FPS:
73.5

bluesman, why is ure min frames per second so low on ure first run????

hynix memory here
gpu maxed out at 63 degrees


----------



## tugger434

cant think what can be wrong with ure card and temps.i cant lower my power to below 18 or it will throttle in games,but at 20 things are still running cool.u got decent airflow in case,100 is kinda toasty


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> bluesman, why is ure min frames per second so low on ure first run????


The "min FPS" is completely dependent on when you first hit the benchmark button to start the test. If you hit it the exact second the video starts, it can be as low as 19. But, if you wait just 1-3 seconds longer, it will be much higher.

It doesn't really affect your score at all. Half a millisecond of 19 FPS isn't going to throw off the entire average.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayneogeo*
> 
> here you go - 1100/1500
> 
> P9084
> graphics score 8894
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6428273


Thank you sir. Looking at things, it kind of makes sense. Your graphics score is slightly higher than mine, I have 8624, it's not that big of a difference. The overall score is 1k more because of the CPU, the 3770k at 4.6 GHz vs a stock FX8350 - explains why the difference. Thanks for the results, appreciated!


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Is anyone using win8 and can share a 3dmark 11 performance score? I'm getting about 8k-ish with the core at 1100 so that's rather low compared to what people are posting. I'm assuming/hoping it's the win8 dragging me down? I've heard that it's bad for benchmarks ...
> 
> Btw, just for reference on Unigine Valley: On Extreme HD with my workstation CPU E5-1650 / GPU EVGA GTX670 I'm getting 38.6 FPS - all stock. So I'm guessing that getting close to/matching/slightly exceeding this on a half priced system (or less) is quite nice


I am running windows 8 with a 1200/1500 OC on the EZ edition. P9358 or something like that is my best score in 3dmark11. So i think win 8 may help a bit


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> I am running windows 8 with a 1200/1500 OC on the EZ edition. P9358 or something like that is my best score in 3dmark11. So i think win 8 may help a bit


Windows 8 won't really help except for the better memory management.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Windows 8 won't really help except for the better memory management.


im not well versed in the differences between win7 or 8 but please enlighten me as to why my score would be higher like that? seems like others beat my score but same time theres others with similar setups that have a good chunk lower? so whats the difference if not the OS?


----------



## DaftFully17

Hey guys.
Not trying to start up a heated debate, however, I'm looking to order a 7870 tahiti edition and I'm wondering which stock cooler is the best. Noise is not to much of a problem as this rig is used mainly as a work computer. I need a 3rd monitor which is why I'm in the market to upgrade my 8800gt (its seen better days, epic card though)
Its a toss up between any edition. If anyone has some recommendations using amazon/newegg, I'm down.
So far I'm looking at these two: powercolor 7870 ez edition and MSI 7870 (is this a tahiti edition?)

Thanks to any replies!
JM

also - do you guys think there will be any issues with my ddr2 rig & the 7870?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> bluesman, why is ure min frames per second so low on ure first run????


Yeah, I thought that was weird also. My only guess is that I hit the F9 button as the first frame of the video was filling. As you know F9, starts the benchmark run.

Other runs at this oc do not show such a low number.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Not trying to start up a heated debate, however, I'm looking to order a 7870 tahiti edition and I'm wondering which stock cooler is the best. Noise is not to much of a problem as this rig is used mainly as a work computer. I need a 3rd monitor which is why I'm in the market to upgrade my 8800gt (its seen better days, epic card though)
> Its a toss up between any edition. If anyone has some recommendations using amazon/newegg, I'm down.
> So far I'm looking at these two: powercolor 7870 ez edition and MSI 7870 (is this a tahiti edition?)
> 
> Thanks to any replies!
> JM
> 
> also - do you guys think there will be any issues with my ddr2 rig & the 7870?


The EZ card is a Tahiti LE but is not the same quality as the Myst or Sapphire Tahiti. The MSI card you indicate is NOT a Myst Tahiti LE card.

I am using DDR2 and I still have competitive benchmarks and game marks with others. Not a problem at all.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Not trying to start up a heated debate, however, I'm looking to order a 7870 tahiti edition and I'm wondering which stock cooler is the best. Noise is not to much of a problem as this rig is used mainly as a work computer. I need a 3rd monitor which is why I'm in the market to upgrade my 8800gt (its seen better days, epic card though)
> Its a toss up between any edition. If anyone has some recommendations using amazon/newegg, I'm down.
> So far I'm looking at these two: powercolor 7870 ez edition and MSI 7870 (is this a tahiti edition?)
> 
> Thanks to any replies!
> JM
> 
> also - do you guys think there will be any issues with my ddr2 rig & the 7870?


I'd prolly go EZ edition. seems to be less issues, lighter stock heatsink so card shouldn't bend or sag as much over time if at all. The sound will get annoying though unless you're deaf lol (i never had sound issues but this card pissed me off a little it was so loud at first before getting used to it), but thats an easy fix with some tinkering lol. seems the saphire xt cards may be a little bit better OC on the core and better stock coolers but really all these cards are mid range in AMD eyes so they all seems of equal quality. just be prepared to tweak a bunch in settings and maybe the cooler if it bugs you. but dollar for dollar its a rediculous deal, and its been a lot of fun









i think this card will max your machine abit but should be no problems to get good performance from ddr2, but maybe a haswell upgrade is in your future after the card?







you'll be blown away by the upgrade so enjoy it bud!


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> The EZ card is a Tahiti LE but is not the same quality as the Myst or Sapphire Tahiti. The MSI card you indicate is NOT a Myst Tahiti LE card.
> 
> I am using DDR2 and I still have competitive benchmarks and game marks with others. Not a problem at all.


Did you have to overvolt anything to Overclock the memory to 16xx?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Did you have to overvolt anything to Overclock the memory to 16xx?


Only the gpu is overvolted to 1.213 @ 8% power level. The memory is Hynix and on some reviews has been clocked to 1785 but I am staying only near 1700. My memory is heatsinked as I my gpu is on water. The review I mention used the stock cooler and heatsink.


----------



## tp4tissue

Alright... Let's clear up some Hokus Pokus..

the .30 bios of the Sapphire DOES NOT increase overclocking..

the "Force Constant Voltage" in Afterburner beta 9 WILL increase overclocking to 1200+.. THIS is because it increases the voltage at LOAD.

with out "Force Constant Voltage", the voltage at 100% load will drop to 1.20x while with it enabled, the minimum voltage at load is 1.244

I've tried both the 0.28 and 0.30 bios, and did not gain a single mhz... I rigorously tested both bios using occt and "real-games"

Sacred Citadel, the new side scroller, is very sensitive to overclocking, it will generate artifacts quite easily at high gpu loads.. you guys can use it to find out where your card errors out.

You will need to force 8xeq and supersample AA with radeon pro to hit high loads with this game....


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Alright... Let's clear up some Hokus Pokus..
> 
> the .30 bios of the Sapphire DOES NOT increase overclocking..


I disagree... completely. On Powercolor Myst's stock .28 bios, I could not OC stable at anything above 1190/1590. Anything higher than that, on either core or memory, and not touching voltage, would totally lock up in both 3DMark11 and Unigine Valley (9 out of 10 times).

A simple flash to the .30 Sapphire bios -- NO other changes AT ALL -- allowed me to now hit 1220/1620 without breaking a sweat, on both benchmarks, as often as I want... and I could probably even go higher (but I won't due to temps... check back with me next week once my cards are under water).
Quote:


> the "Force Constant Voltage" in Afterburner beta 9 WILL increase overclocking to 1200+.. THIS is because it increases the voltage at LOAD.
> 
> with out "Force Constant Voltage", the voltage at 100% load will drop to 1.20x while with it enabled, the minimum voltage at load is 1.244


I have yet to touch stock voltage other than to set the +20% power limit % in AB. I'm sure you're right about the FCV, but I see no sensible reason to use it unless I'm going for some sort of world record -- which I'm obviously not.

I will try it on my next Valley run, though.








Quote:


> I've tried both the 0.28 and 0.30 bios, and did not gain a single mhz... I rigorously tested both bios using occt and "real-games"


Anecdotal evidence is... anecdotal. On MY setup, the Sap30 bios absolutely positively increased OC capabilities by MANY mhz. At the same time, after simply flashing the .30 bios, my stability is improved as well -- this is evidenced by the much flatter lines in the "usage" graphs within AB. (the 2nd gpu usage line no longer looks like a \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ wiggly mess).
Quote:


> Sacred Citadel, the new side scroller, is very sensitive to overclocking, it will generate artifacts quite easily at high gpu loads.. you guys can use it to find out where your card errors out.
> 
> You will need to force 8xeq and supersample AA with radeon pro to hit high loads with this game....


Very cool, I'll check it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Got my 1080p monitor today and wanted to bench against your score. First run was 1235/1620 and it fell short!!
> 
> 
> 
> Then I ran at 1235/*1691*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty darn close!


OMG you meat me









I got better minium fps yay!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Ok, for those of you who asked about the custom 13.x drivers over at Guru3D, I've done some simple testing on my setup them with the 13.3 Beta 3 drivers.

Catalyst 13.x (12.101.2.1 April 16) Unofficial Drivers

*My Setup:*
-- Intel i5 3570k @ 4.3ghz
-- 2 x Powercolor AX7870 Myst Edition (XT) in Crossfire (running Sapphire .30 Bios)
-- Asus VG248QE 144Hz Monitor @ 1920x1080

*Settings done in AB:*
-- ULPS Disabled = checked
-- Extend Official Overclocking Limits = checked
-- Unofficial Overclocking Mode = Disabled
-- Force Constant Voltage = NOT checked.

*3DMark11 Performance Tests, 1920x1080, stretched*
*Settings:* _1100/1500, Monitor set to 144Hz_
*Catalyst 13.3 Beta 3 Drivers*: (P)12896, Gfx = 16010
*Catalyst 13.x (12.101.2.1 April 16) Unofficial*: (P)12895, Gfx = 16026

*Settings:* _1200/1600, Monitor set to 60Hz_
*Catalyst 13.3 Beta 3 Drivers*: (P)13407, Gfx = 17272
*Catalyst 13.x (12.101.2.1 April 16) Unofficial*: (P)13374, Gfx = 17035

*Unigine Valley -- Extreme HD -- 1920x1080*
*Settings:* _1210/1610, Monitor set to 60Hz_
*Catalyst 13.3 Beta 3 Drivers*: 79.8 FPS, Score = 3337
*Catalyst 13.x (12.101.2.1 April 16) Unofficial*: 79.7 FPS, Gfx = 3334

As you can see, the drivers performed almost identically in these benchmarks, with the 13.3 Beta 3 drivers just barely edging out the 13.x drivers in almost every result -- so I really don't think it's worth switching to these custom 13.x drivers.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I disagree... completely. On Powercolor Myst's stock .28 bios, I could not OC stable at anything above 1190/1590. Anything higher than that, on either core or memory, and not touching voltage, would totally lock up in both 3DMark11 and Unigine Valley (9 out of 10 times).
> 
> A simple flash to the .30 Sapphire bios -- NO other changes AT ALL -- allowed me to now hit 1220/1620 without breaking a sweat, on both benchmarks, as often as I want... and I could probably even go higher (but I won't due to temps... check back with me next week once my cards are under water).
> I have yet to touch stock voltage other than to set the +20% power limit % in AB. I'm sure you're right about the FCV, but I see no sensible reason to use it unless I'm going for some sort of world record -- which I'm obviously not.
> 
> I will try it on my next Valley run, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal evidence is... anecdotal. On MY setup, the Sap30 bios absolutely positively increased OC capabilities by MANY mhz. At the same time, after simply flashing the .30 bios, my stability is improved as well -- this is evidenced by the much flatter lines in the "usage" graphs within AB. (the 2nd gpu usage line no longer looks like a \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ wiggly mess).
> Very cool, I'll check it out. Thanks for the tip!


What resolution are you testing at.. I just tested 1920x1080, and there is indeed an improvement.... HOWEVER, on my native resolution of 2560x1600... it performs exactly the same..

SO... it would seem that high resolution + high load being the true test..


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> What resolution are you testing at.. I just tested 1920x1080, and there is indeed an improvement.... HOWEVER, on my native resolution of 2560x1600... it performs exactly the same..
> 
> SO... it would seem that high resolution + high load being the true test..


All of my testing and gaming is/was done at 1920x1080 -- my max resolution. You should probably mention your higher res next time you write something that sounds so definitive...


----------



## KaBAM

8800GT,

Great idea to lower the voltage! I turned on constant voltage and let it run at the default 1.188 instead of letting it bump itself up to 1.256 and it runs much cooler. I can still overclock to 1200 on the core but run around 70C instead of 80+.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys, in case anyone is happy about this, the latest version of Sapphire Trixx has support for constant voltage:


I've given MSI AB a chance... my PC crashed when I tried to do some stress tests at 1175 and 1200 regardless of the settings... Back to TriXX and CCC.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Is it normal for the GPU usage to jump around from 60-100 like this when gaming (Dirt Showdown)? My framerate is stable so I'm not too worried, but I find it a bit odd. I'm running stock.


----------



## Janac

which catalyst version is the most powerful?

I managed to get 39.6 FPS on 1200MHz, but now at 1225MHz i only get 38.9 FPS, Unigine Valley 1.0

I am using Catalyst 13.3.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Is it normal for the GPU usage to jump around from 60-100 like this when gaming (Dirt Showdown)? My framerate is stable so I'm not too worried, but I find it a bit odd. I'm running stock.


No that is not normal. In MSI Afterburner settings, do you have "extend official overclocking limits" enabled? You should. Do you have "disable ULPS" enabled? You should. Finally, you should have "unoffical overclocking mode" WITHOUT powerplay enabled checked off and your power limit set to 20%. Follow these steps and let us know how you make out.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Ok, for those of you who asked about the custom 13.x drivers over at Guru3D, I've done some simple testing on my setup them with the 13.3 Beta 3 drivers.
> 
> Catalyst 13.x (12.101.2.1 April 16) Unofficial Drivers
> 
> *My Setup:*
> -- Intel i5 3570k @ 4.3ghz
> -- 2 x Powercolor AX7870 Myst Edition (XT) in Crossfire (running Sapphire .30 Bios)
> -- Asus VG248QE 144Hz Monitor @ 1920x1080
> 
> *Settings done in AB:*
> -- ULPS Disabled = checked
> -- Extend Official Overclocking Limits = checked
> -- Unofficial Overclocking Mode = Disabled
> -- Force Constant Voltage = NOT checked.
> 
> *3DMark11 Performance Tests, 1920x1080, stretched*
> *Settings:* _1100/1500, Monitor set to 144Hz_
> *Catalyst 13.3 Beta 3 Drivers*: (P)12896, Gfx = 16010
> *Catalyst 13.x (12.101.2.1 April 16) Unofficial*: (P)12895, Gfx = 16026
> 
> *Settings:* _1200/1600, Monitor set to 60Hz_
> *Catalyst 13.3 Beta 3 Drivers*: (P)13407, Gfx = 17272
> *Catalyst 13.x (12.101.2.1 April 16) Unofficial*: (P)13374, Gfx = 17035
> 
> *Unigine Valley -- Extreme HD -- 1920x1080*
> *Settings:* _1210/1610, Monitor set to 60Hz_
> *Catalyst 13.3 Beta 3 Drivers*: 79.8 FPS, Score = 3337
> *Catalyst 13.x (12.101.2.1 April 16) Unofficial*: 79.7 FPS, Gfx = 3334
> 
> As you can see, the drivers performed almost identically in these benchmarks, with the 13.3 Beta 3 drivers just barely edging out the 13.x drivers in almost every result -- so I really don't think it's worth switching to these custom 13.x drivers.


Thanks...you saved me some time and probably a headache.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> which catalyst version is the most powerful?
> 
> I managed to get 39.6 FPS on 1200MHz, but now at 1225MHz i only get 38.9 FPS, Unigine Valley 1.0
> 
> I am using Catalyst 13.3.


What card and which bios?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> No that is not normal. In MSI Afterburner settings, do you have "extend official overclocking limits" enabled? You should. Do you have "disable ULPS" enabled? You should. Finally, you should have "unoffical overclocking mode" WITHOUT powerplay enabled checked off and your power limit set to 20%. Follow these steps and let us know how you make out.


Please note that setting the "Without Powerplay" on mine, with 13.3 Beta 3 drivers and stock 28 bios, caused instability in my Crossfire setup -- so I leave mine at "Disabled." However, I never re-tested that specific option with the Sapphire 30 bios or the 13.X Unofficial drivers.

I'll run some more tests with that option tonight and see if it's stable now.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> No that is not normal. In MSI Afterburner settings, do you have "extend official overclocking limits" enabled? You should. Do you have "disable ULPS" enabled? You should. Finally, you should have "unoffical overclocking mode" WITHOUT powerplay enabled checked off and your power limit set to 20%. Follow these steps and let us know how you make out.


I don't see 'extend official overclocking limits' or 'unofficial overclocking mode' in Afterburner settings?

I used Trixx to disable ULPS but that didn't change anything.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> What card and which bios?


Myst

BIOS version is 31


----------



## bios_R_us

Well, I've just (probably) my new OC limit FX-8350 @ 4000/4400/4500 turbo + HD 7870 XT 1100/1500 - PSU stress shutdown :-D


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> I don't see 'extend official overclocking limits' or 'unofficial overclocking mode' in Afterburner settings?
> 
> I used Trixx to disable ULPS but that didn't change anything.


Make sure Trixx is not enabled when MSI Afterburner is enabled. Don't want them interfering with each other. At the bottom right of MSI Afterburner click "settings" Check all the boxes I have checked.

DO NOT check "sychronize settings" that's for crossfire


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> What card and which bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Myst
> 
> BIOS version is 31
Click to expand...

Switch to the Sapphire .30 bios posted earlier in the thread. It's GOLDEN on our Myst cards, and fixes many of the instability issues.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> I don't see 'extend official overclocking limits' or 'unofficial overclocking mode' in Afterburner settings?
> 
> I used Trixx to disable ULPS but that didn't change anything.


Also make sure you're on the latest beta version of Afterburner.


----------



## Janac

With 13.1 drivers i get even worse score.

how to flash to .30 BIOS?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Alright, found the settings in the Afterburner beta, but didn't fix anything. I think it might just be an issue with the game, but don't have any other games that stress my GPU to 100% to test.


----------



## Janac

Can someone plz link me this Sapphire 30 BIOS


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Here is the TechPowerUp bios download for the 7870 XT. With these downloads always verify the card specs - like 1500 memory that is distinctive to Tahiti cards.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/132864/Sapphire.HD7870.2048.130110.html
> 
> Also this bios should NOT be used on the Powercolor EZ card - because it is a slightly different design, or so I have read.
> 
> Bios flashing reference is on page 1 of this thread. And No negative impact as the card design is exactly the same.
> 
> Good luck


OK, I found it, thanks.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> With 13.1 drivers i get even worse score.
> 
> how to flash to .30 BIOS?


You need to use the 13.3 Beta 3 drivers with these cards -- they're the only ones with the new Tahiti tweaks.

Instructions for flashing bios are in the OP.


----------



## DaftFully17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> I'd prolly go EZ edition. seems to be less issues, lighter stock heatsink so card shouldn't bend or sag as much over time if at all. The sound will get annoying though unless you're deaf lol (i never had sound issues but this card pissed me off a little it was so loud at first before getting used to it), but thats an easy fix with some tinkering lol. seems the saphire xt cards may be a little bit better OC on the core and better stock coolers but really all these cards are mid range in AMD eyes so they all seems of equal quality. just be prepared to tweak a bunch in settings and maybe the cooler if it bugs you. but dollar for dollar its a rediculous deal, and its been a lot of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this card will max your machine abit but should be no problems to get good performance from ddr2, but maybe a haswell upgrade is in your future after the card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll be blown away by the upgrade so enjoy it bud!


Oats,
Thanks for your recommendation.

Ordered that sucker last night. I love tweaking my machine, so I think the 7870 will be a good fit. And yes, looking forward I will have to upgrade my machine in the next year. I will be looking to buy another intel CPU, perhaps the i5 3570k will be my upgrade once the new haswell gen cpus come to light and make their predecessors cheaper.
I've been using this rig since 2007 and it's been nothing but a CHAMP! Intel makes great CPUs, pretty much a fanboy at this point







. My q6600 has been @ 3.6GHz on air cooling for almost 3 years straight now, a testament to intel cpu durability. I could only imagine what ddr3 is like with a high OC and a nice new CPU along with 7870s in crossfire.
Someday soon my friend!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> The EZ card is a Tahiti LE but is not the same quality as the Myst or Sapphire Tahiti. The MSI card you indicate is NOT a Myst Tahiti LE card.
> 
> I am using DDR2 and I still have competitive benchmarks and game marks with others. Not a problem at all.


Good to know another member is on ddr2 w/ the 7870. I decided on going with the EZ edition anyways man. Thanks for your input and clarification about the MSI card though. I will post my overclocking results once I get the card later this week. Looking for 1200-1250 on stock voltage. What were your 3dmark11 scores?


----------



## Janac

and so i bricked my 7870 myst


----------



## tugger434

how did u brick ure card janac?


----------



## tugger434

dont tell me via the bois?


----------



## Janac

Nope. I flashed from 31 to 30 bios with karlitos guide, restart and black screen.


----------



## tugger434

you gona try and reflash it back to previous one?


----------



## Janac

dont know


----------



## tugger434

rma it and say nothing


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> dont know


That really sucks...I hope you are able to reflash. That's exactly why I won't flash from 028. It's treated me well and if it isn't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Janac

OK, now i have booted everything up, 6790 is giving me picture.

How to flash it back to 31 BIOS? i save it


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Is it normal for the GPU usage to jump around from 60-100 like this when gaming (Dirt Showdown)? My framerate is stable so I'm not too worried, but I find it a bit odd. I'm running stock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's a common problem for Tahiti LE users. I fixed it by turning up the powerlimit to 10%. It happens to me with TF2, CSS, etc but I have over 200 FPS all the time so I don't think it's a problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> and so i bricked my 7870 myst


You can un-brick it by using another GPU to boot and keep the card in your system to flash it back.


----------



## tugger434

jimbo im on 0.28 aswell,as u say if it aint broke,


----------



## paleh0rse14

Does it even post?

Did you back up the original bios?

Even if you didn't, these cards have TWO copies of the bios on the card, so you just need to follow amd's guide to recovering the original.

That said, the process to flash the bios is butt-simple; so, you either downloaded a corrupt rom somehow, or you downloaded the wrong one, or you mistyped the command lines.

I'd bet my next paycheck that your card isn't truly "bricked."

Does the post screen appear? Can you enter bios? Safe mode? Is your motherboard beeping or throwing an error code? Have you tried unplugging the pc and restarting it that way?


----------



## Janac

My PC wont boot with bricked GPU in...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> jimbo im on 0.28 aswell,as u say if it aint broke,


The Sapphire 30 bios is exponentially more capable and stable all around on our Myst cards, so avoiding it is kinda silly unless you really can't handle entering simple DOS commands...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> My PC wont boot with bricked GPU in...


What, exactly, does it do when you hit power? No beeps? No codes? No post? Nothing?


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Does it even post?
> 
> Did you back up the original bios?
> 
> Even if you didn't, these cards have TWO copies of the bios on the card, so you just need to follow amd's guide to recovering the original.
> 
> That said, the process to flash the bios is butt-simple; so, you either downloaded a corrupt rom somehow, or you downloaded the wrong one, or you mistyped the command lines.
> 
> I'd bet my next paycheck that your card isn't truly "bricked."
> 
> Does the post screen appear? Can you enter bios? Safe mode? Is your motherboard beeping or throwing an error code? Have you tried unplugging the pc and restarting it that way?


Nothing. No signals coming out from GPU, motherboard light the VGA LED erorr and nothing...

I tried everything..


----------



## paleh0rse14

If all else fails, you might also consider clearing CMOS... as a last resort.


----------



## Janac

I did that.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Also, can you reboot with your old card and tell us the exact rom filename you tried to flash? File size would be good to know, as well.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> OK, I found it, thanks.


It was THIS bios version.



Thanks for help.


----------



## kmetek

jao janac kaj si delal?


----------



## bios_R_us

So, after some testing, I've concluded that:
1) there is a point for the throttling  the obvious one - it keeps the power draw down when under extreme load + it keeps the temps down. I've noticed that when stressing with OCCT complexity 7 and above 5% power, the VRMs will heat up to 98c (would have gone higher I guess) and that's when errors start to show up as well. So, as long as it's not throttling under normal use, or not enough to affect performance, there's no need to try and get rid of the throttling entirely, unless you have some VRM cooling.
2) Prime at 4GHz and OCCT with the 7870XT, OC-ed or not, are too much for my 3yr old powersource to take  Though if I turn the CPU speed/voltage down a notch it's fine. So I'll need a new PSU soon I guess. But as long as it doesn't affect my gaming experience it's fine again.

Cheers!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> It was THIS bios version.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help.


hmm, ok, that looks correct (matches mine). When you ran the flashing tool, did it look like everything worked, and it completed normally?

What AMD drivers are installed?

EDIT: The reason I ask about drivers is because I had to re-install the 13.3 Beta 3 drivers on mine after I flashed the GPU bios -- before I re-installed the drivers, CCC kept crashing. Once the drivers were re-installed, everything worked great.


----------



## Janac

Yup, everything felt OK.

But drivers cant be the problem cause i would get POST and BIOS picture in that case.

Drivers are still 13.1.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Yup, everything felt OK.
> 
> But drivers cant be the problem cause i would get POST and BIOS picture in that case.
> 
> Drivers are still 13.1.


Please try using your old card to install the 13.3 Beta 3 drivers -- be sure to do a proper removal and reinstall -- and then try rebooting with just the 7870xt.


----------



## Janac

I am so sry but is giving me this:


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakulthefirst*
> 
> I have mistakenly bought a tahiti le card.
> 
> I bought a XFX 7870 DD and i didnt't know that XFX put this chip on the card at new revisions.
> 
> Firstly i was really pissed of the high standard voltages of the card. (0.950V IDLE, 1.15 Load).
> I wanted to undervolt the gpu with afterburner but it had a voltage lock.
> 
> Than i had the idea to modify the bios by hand . And it worked.
> Now i have 0.800 Volt in idle and 1.05 Volt under load. with a stock clock of 1100/1500.
> 
> Here is a GPUZ Pic of my card
> 
> 
> I wanted to join the "OWNERS CLub" but it didn't work, cause i can't choose a xfx card


COOL BIOS!


----------



## ztkraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Here is the TechPowerUp bios download for the 7870 XT. With these downloads always verify the card specs - like 1500 memory that is distinctive to Tahiti cards.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/132864/Sapphire.HD7870.2048.130110.html
> 
> Also this bios should NOT be used on the Powercolor EZ card - because it is a slightly different design, or so I have read.
> 
> Bios flashing reference is on page 1 of this thread. And No negative impact as the card design is exactly the same.
> 
> Good luck


I can't flash using this bios.
I have the Myst edition and its saying that the ID's don't match..odd


----------



## TheBerryBeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztkraptor*
> 
> I can't flash using this bios.
> I have the Myst edition and its saying that the ID's don't match..odd


You have to flash it in command prompt.


----------



## tp4tissue

Janac, if you can get your 69xx to get into windows, and put the 7870le in the second slot, you can tell atiwinflash to flash the "second" card back to original bios.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> The Sapphire 30 bios is exponentially more capable and stable all around on our Myst cards, so avoiding it is kinda silly unless you really can't handle entering simple DOS commands...


ONLY 1920x1080... at 2560x1600, there isn't any improvement


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> The Sapphire 30 bios is exponentially more capable and stable all around on our Myst cards, so avoiding it is kinda silly unless you really can't handle entering simple DOS commands...
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY 1920x1080... at 2560x1600, there isn't any improvement
Click to expand...

Fair enough.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I have a PC that runs an A8-5600K, HD6950, and now a PCS+ 7870XT. I find that this is not a possible combination of cards... I tried installing 13.1 doesn't work well, after using driver sweeper then trying 13.3 that does not work well either. Does anyone know how I can get my 7870XT to work in this rig? Are you required to install the drivers multiple time to get 2 different AMD gpus working?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have a PC that runs an A8-5600K, HD6950, and now a PCS+ 7870XT. I find that this is not a possible combination of cards... I tried installing 13.1 doesn't work well, after using driver sweeper then trying 13.3 that does not work well either. Does anyone know how I can get my 7870XT to work in this rig? Are you required to install the drivers multiple time to get 2 different AMD gpus working?


What are you trying to do?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have a PC that runs an A8-5600K, HD6950, and now a PCS+ 7870XT. I find that this is not a possible combination of cards... I tried installing 13.1 doesn't work well, after using driver sweeper then trying 13.3 that does not work well either. Does anyone know how I can get my 7870XT to work in this rig? Are you required to install the drivers multiple time to get 2 different AMD gpus working?


Tahiti-based AMD cards, like the 79xx series and the 7870XT, *cannot* be used in crossfire with non-Tahiti cards like your 6950. It simply won't work, regardless of drivers.

In other words, if you wish to use the 7870XT in Crossfire, you'll need to get another 7870XT, 7950, or 7970.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I don't always get the same overclocks and sometimes I cant run anything that requires opencl. The fan profiles get mixed up too in trixx.. Ill set the profile on the 6xxx and the 7870 responds to the change. From what I can tell, the gpus all seem to be stable and work correctly alone.

Also, after a fresh install of windows, seconds after getting to the desktop, when I install 13.1 for example, at the end it says it finished but its not green like it should be, hteres a yellow question mark every time. Theres nothing under errors in the report. I'm assuming the driver just cant handle this combination which sucks..I'll be getting rid of something most likely... So much wasted time installing windows and drivers.... I remember when it just worked with team g.....yeah.

EDIT: I do NOT want crossfire. It is not my goal to have crossfire running, I don't want it on. Do you think the driver is automatically trying to do something with the 7870xt and the igpu and 6950 thats messing up the install?

13.3-Report.xml 20k .xml file


This is the report from just now. I turned off the igpu so its only the 6950 and the 7870xt that are noted here (still happens with all three though)


----------



## eBombzor

Disable iGPU in the BIOS and use this to get rid of the last driver. http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Disable iGPU in the BIOS and use this to get rid of the last driver. http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx


Does that work better than, or as well as, manually uninstalling, safe mode, Driver Fusion, etc?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Does that work better than, or as well as, manually uninstalling, safe mode, Driver Fusion, etc?


It is best, in my opinion, to run the *eBombzor* suggested, uninstall app; THEN go into safe mode, run Driver Fusion and analyze ati *display* drivers. You then delete what's left from the Windows uninstall including some lingering registry entries.

*This is by far the best uninstall process.*


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> It is best, in my opinion, to run the *eBombzor* suggested, uninstall app; THEN go into safe mode, run Driver Fusion and analyze ati *display* drivers. You then delete what's left from the Windows uninstall including some lingering registry entries.
> 
> *This is by far the best uninstall process.*


What you just wrote is exactly what I've always done, and it's what I was referring to in my last post... however, eBombzor linked to a download for something called "Uninstall Utility," so I didn't quite understand what he was suggesting. Is the software he linked to the exact same thing as the uninstall routine that already comes with CCC itself? Weird...


----------



## eBombzor

No it's an official un-installer from AMD. They released it in January and it is more effective than the un-install option in CCC.

But do NOT try this with Windows 8 because it is known to completely screw up your OS in Windows 8 for some reason.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> What you just wrote is exactly what I've always done, and it's what I was referring to in my last post... however, eBombzor linked to a download for something called "Uninstall Utility," so I didn't quite understand what he was suggesting. Is the software he linked to the exact same thing as the uninstall routine that already comes with CCC itself? Weird...


Yes, use the link he suggested. It is not the CCC uninstall routine but a better app from ati.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Janac, if you can get your 69xx to get into windows, and put the 7870le in the second slot, you can tell atiwinflash to flash the "second" card back to original bios.


It needs to be in the first slot? Beacuse now in last slot also wont boot with 7870 Myst in.


----------



## Mates Rates

Janac, did you flash a sapphire bios onto a myst card?... if so, that is why it's fked.


----------



## lucky88shp

Oh fudge!! I think I just bricked my Power color EZ! :O
I tried to flash the 030 Sapphire BIOS and when it prompted to restart, the motherboard doesn't post beep and I get no display! Am I totally screwed or will I b able to RMA? Why me?! I just had this bad gut feeling ...but as many Power color owners were flashing so I tried to as I was getting way too many problems in terms of display!


----------



## lucky88shp

Will I be able to use my onboard gpu and re-flash it back to 028?


----------



## smith1212

Didn't someone say not to flash EZ-version with Sapphire bios, but only myst?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith1212*
> 
> Didn't someone say not to flash EZ-version with Sapphire bios, but only myst?


Unfortunately I just saw some posts from Janac, he bricked his card too...but I didn't see the post until after!


----------



## jimbo02816

Although some are suggesting flashing the Myst to the Sapphire bios, as George Bush Sr. would have said "NOT GONNA DO IT; WOULDN'T BE PRUDENT". I suggest leaving the bios on the card as it is or RMA the card if you are not happy. And I also have that "gut feeling" that if I do, it's gonna screw up. That's my M.O. so I'm leaving my Mysts with their fine working 028 bios.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> It's a common problem for Tahiti LE users. I fixed it by turning up the powerlimit to 10%. It happens to me with TF2, CSS, etc but I have over 200 FPS all the time so I don't think it's a problem.


Thanks, I raised it to 7% and that fixed it!

But now I realised something else:

Afterburner graph is reporting my Memory clock as 1361, instead of 1500 :s

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d8/d82ce8be_Capture.PNG

edit:

What of earth... I think there must be a bug in Afterburner. Just did a test at 50Mhz increments to see what the graph reports...



Can anyone else test this?


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Oh fudge!! I think I just bricked my Power color EZ! :O
> I tried to flash the 030 Sapphire BIOS and when it prompted to restart, the motherboard doesn't post beep and I get no display! Am I totally screwed or will I b able to RMA? Why me?! I just had this bad gut feeling ...but as many Power color owners were flashing so I tried to as I was getting way too many problems in terms of display!


same here


----------



## Janac

I think that my card is also broken, beacause GPU-Z not shows 7870 XT, bu it is in the system?!


----------



## Mates Rates

have you tried reflashing the card using a bootable winflash?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57750


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Oh fudge!! I think I just bricked my Power color EZ! :O
> I tried to flash the 030 Sapphire BIOS and when it prompted to restart, the motherboard doesn't post beep and I get no display! Am I totally screwed or will I b able to RMA? Why me?! I just had this bad gut feeling ...but as many Power color owners were flashing so I tried to as I was getting way too many problems in terms of display!


If you cannot RMA your card then you probably should use the atiflash commands suggested here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2493891&postcount=54

Specifically, you may need to use this command as a first step: C:\ ATIFLASH -UNLOCKROM 0

This is used when you have mismatched SSID.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mates Rates*
> 
> Janac, did you flash a sapphire bios onto a myst card?... if so, that is why it's fked.


The Sapphire 30 bios works just fine on both of my Myst cards -- better than fine!

Here's a thought: maybe compatibility it's memory dependent? Some versions of these XT's have different memory chips.

Janec, which memory chips does your Myst have?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> The Sapphire 30 bios works just fine on both of my Myst cards -- better than fine!
> 
> Here's a thought: maybe compatibility it's memory dependent? Some versions of these XT's have different memory chips.
> 
> Janec, which memory chips does your Myst have?


Yeah, it's a ati reference design - the bios are interchangeable.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> The Sapphire 30 bios works just fine on both of my Myst cards -- better than fine!
> 
> Here's a thought: maybe compatibility it's memory dependent? Some versions of these XT's have different memory chips.
> 
> Janec, which memory chips does your Myst have?


AGREED!!! i figure out that too - the .32 bios i believe is for elpida folks. as much as i would like the bios , it give me lines and e blue flashing . memory related symptoms ..i have hynix , the .28 bios is the best for it , but i find the vrm get hotter with it .. .32 is the best temp wise but i have the "wrong ram chips"?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Yeah, it's a ati reference design - the bios are interchangeable.


one of the .30 bios someone here linked says "elpida" in the discription ..but the problem i believe is that if you flash in windows you are NOT gonna see the total description .. this is why it is best to flash in dos .. when i saw it say " gddr5 ^%^^ ELPIDA hrrd ** " something like that, i was smart and DID NOT reboot , i immediately flash back to the original ...had i reboot i would of most likely "BRICKED" i have hynix ram


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Oh fudge!! I think I just bricked my Power color EZ! :O
> I tried to flash the 030 Sapphire BIOS and when it prompted to restart, the motherboard doesn't post beep and I get no display! Am I totally screwed or will I b able to RMA? Why me?! I just had this bad gut feeling ...but as many Power color owners were flashing so I tried to as I was getting way too many problems in terms of display!


THERE ARE TWO VERSION OF THE .30 BIOS !!!! the one from techpowerups is not biased . and then there is one someone linked here, it is FOR ELPIDA!!!!! ONLY!!!!! CAREFUL!!!
flash in dos , that way you will get a chance to reflash before reboot . it show the decription only after flashing ..so if you see the new biso listed with elpida , dont reboot reflash the the previous then reboot .. this why it is important to FLASH IN DOS ... atiwinflash aint gonna show you the total description opon flashing


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> If you cannot RMA your card then you probably should use the atiflash commands suggested here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2493891&postcount=54
> 
> Specifically, you may need to use this command as a first step: C:\ ATIFLASH -UNLOCKROM 0
> 
> This is used when you have mismatched SSID.


Do you think it will be possible to do it while using my onboard radeon 3200 chip? That is the only secondary GPU I have...I sold all my other unused GPU's!


----------



## beasz

http://www.turkdonanim.com/ekran-karti/powercolor-hd-7870-pcs-ez-edition-incelemesi/yakindan-bakis-2.html

power color EZ = ELPIDIA


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> http://www.turkdonanim.com/ekran-karti/powercolor-hd-7870-pcs-ez-edition-incelemesi/yakindan-bakis-2.html
> 
> power color EZ = ELPIDIA


http://www.bjorn3d.com/2013/03/powercolor-hd-7870-myst-edition/2/

powercolor MYST = HYNIX

im done on this matter ..lol ... sorry for those who "BRICKED" be careful....


----------



## Janac

Mine Myst have Elpida memory.


----------



## beasz

damn the techpowerup one is for "hynix" .. the one someone link with the zzipfile is for elpida - that the one yuou needed


----------



## Janac

im ****ed now -.-


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> im ****ed now -.-


Did you try to flash via bootable ATIFlash?
Otherwise its time to get on the RMA bus for us two!


----------



## krazyatom

so powercolor myst and sapphire XR are same PCB/memory chip?


----------



## Janac

No, cuz i dont get picture with Myst in.

fuuuuuuuckkk


----------



## tugger434

nvidia cards-plug and play
ati cards-useless throw away.

to all the people ******* around with bios switching,just return the card in the first instance coz if it wont run smooth ect, its classed as faulty,
the support ati offer is shocking,


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> so powercolor myst and sapphire XR are same PCB/memory chip?


i love pc hardware and have no life lol ..so that why i find this info - i have a myst too







... any how , the two diffrerent .30 bioses i refering to ,are BOTH sapphirre ..so i am to belive if you have sapphirre it is 50/50 the ram chips and with powercolor , it seem m"y"st have hynix, and "E"Z have elpida ... i dont know the scheme for the 'club" hd 7870s le


----------



## beasz

it seems the .28 is the ony really "bi-compatible" for these things ..but it is the most wasteful - heatwise.. i like the .32 cuase my vrm temp is 10C lower , but the card artifact with lines and blue screen flashes - ram symptoms ..hynix and elpida nite and day with timings .. hynix dont like tiight timings like elpida ..so i figure the .32 is elpida bios even thouhg it dont say in the discrpt upon flashing ..but it does solve why some folks here find they cant change the memory speed at all when overclocking or it crashes ...


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Did you try to flash via bootable ATIFlash?
> Otherwise its time to get on the RMA bus for us two!


i feel for you both , but you have hope . where i dont - i change my cooler and used adhesive thermal paste for the ram and vrms .. so i cant even send mine back .. i feel paraniod right now lol .. but yes rma .. "the less we know ,we are in danger" ..my quote had this info been realize you both would have possibly dodge this bullet .. take care and God speed with th rma


----------



## lucky88shp

I got S#[email protected] load of programming assignments to work on and finals are in two weeks! I think I am just gonna RMA it! Thank God, I got an onboard GPU to keep my PC running!
BTW, TechpowerUp should list that Sapphire ROM with the memory support info?


----------



## beasz

yeah that WOULD be nice . the manufactures need to settle on one ram chip too . would you belive powercolor sent my the .32 bios that give the blue lines, etc.. even after i sent photos of the barcodes from the back of the card AND TOLD THEM I HAVE THE HYNIX RAMCHIPS!!!.. do they even know??!? , they SHOULD!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Mine Myst have Elpida memory.


Yeah, the Myst cards appear to come with either/or. I'm almost positive now that this problem has to do with the memory given the multiple versions of the .30 bios and some people having success, some not.

I am very sorry/sad for those that learned this the hard way, and I wish you the best of luck in recovering the cards.


----------



## kmetek

i'll be getting VTX3D soon, which chips are on?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> i'll be getting VTX3D soon, which chips are on?


Elpida


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> nvidia cards-plug and play
> ati cards-useless throw away.
> 
> to all the people ******* around with bios switching,just return the card in the first instance coz if it wont run smooth ect, its classed as faulty,
> the support ati offer is shocking,


Yes yes pay more for less... That's the way to go...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Guys, please don't link memory to specific cards. It has already been shown that these XT cards can have different memory chips even if they are the same model.

You need to take off the coolers and manually check which chips you have!


----------



## tp4tissue

Basically, If your memory LOOKS like THIS... Then feel free to use the Techpowerup .30 SAPPHIRE bios.


----------



## krazyatom

I have hynix memory with bio .028.
I'll try to bio flash with .30 soon


----------



## tp4tissue

Also.....

it seems that the difference in stability between the .28 and .30 is due to "memory" differences between hynix and elipida, rather than anything to do with the gpu-core.

Whatever the timings on the .28 is, it must be tighter than the .30, and some people's hynix memchips doesn't like it.

While the .30 sapphire bios made for hynix must be LOOSER.. Thus giving people more mem-stability.

Since these cards are NOT bandwidth limited, I'd say .30 sapphire hynix bios may indeed be better than .28 ASSUMING your Myst came with hynix..

If your myst came with elipida, than please stick with .28

Further information, bought mine.. 2 weeks ago, newegg, shipped from their california warehouse.


----------



## krazyatom

before I flash to .030 bios, can someone confirm if this is the right .030?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/132864/Sapphire.HD7870.2048.130110.html


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> before I flash to .030 bios, can someone confirm if this is the right .030?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/132864/Sapphire.HD7870.2048.130110.html


That's the one I used.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Guys, please don't link memory to specific cards. It has already been shown that these XT cards can have different memory chips even if they are the same model.
> 
> You need to take off the coolers and manually check which chips you have!


I'm pretty sure that's only for Powercolor. VTX3D and Club3D use Elpida for all of their cards and Sapphire uses Hynix for all of their cards.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> That's the one I used.


Ok, I just flashed to .030 bios and I didn't really see much of difference.
vram temperature went up but memory OC seems little bit better.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Ok, I just flashed to .030 bios and I didn't really see much of difference.
> vram temperature went up but memory OC seems little bit better.


LOL your VRM temps were supposed to go down based on people's claims after using 030 bios!


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Ok, I just flashed to .030 bios and I didn't really see much of difference.
> vram temperature went up but memory OC seems little bit better.


yep , I find the .32 bios have the lowest vrm temps .. right know I am trying to get it to work so I can be happy :O


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Guys, please don't link memory to specific cards. It has already been shown that these XT cards can have different memory chips even if they are the same model.
> 
> You need to take off the coolers and manually check which chips you have!


TRUTH! being lazy will make you end up brick ... nah joking ..but seriously you can peep the ram of these cards .it is not hard to see


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Ok, I just flashed to .030 bios and I didn't really see much of difference.
> vram temperature went up but memory OC seems little bit better.


i agree with you krazyatom. the .30 did make my vram higher than the .28 .. i am pist the .32 is so touchy -sometimes it will work and then it artifacts ...i praying it is driver related ..the 32 bios is dated 2/21/2013
so maybe driver not recgonizing


----------



## goldenwukong

Damn I want to join the club but its mostly sold out right now!







I'm waiting on a deal.


----------



## Peanuts4

So I just read the Tahiti review from legit reviews again and I'm confused. The card uses 21% more power than the regular 7870. The Tahiti LE core has 4.3 billion transistors versus just 2.8 billion on Pitcairn. But you only get 3-12% more performance. To me using 21% more power for 12% more performance seems inefficient. For having 1.5 billion more transistors I figure you would see a much bigger performance difference. What's holding the Tahiti cards back?


----------



## tugger434

whats bios are people using and there vrm temps at idle plus gpu temps, see if bios makes a difference
im 0.28 on a club 3d card


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I just read the Tahiti review from legit reviews again and I'm confused. The card uses 21% more power than the regular 7870. The Tahiti LE core has 4.3 billion transistors versus just 2.8 billion on Pitcairn. But you only get 3-12% more performance. To me using 21% more power for 12% more performance seems inefficient. For having 1.5 billion more transistors I figure you would see a much bigger performance difference. What's holding the Tahiti cards back?


Ain't nothing holding this tahiti back:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6184512

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6260567 crossfire


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I just read the Tahiti review from legit reviews again and I'm confused. The card uses 21% more power than the regular 7870. The Tahiti LE core has 4.3 billion transistors versus just 2.8 billion on Pitcairn. But you only get 3-12% more performance. To me using 21% more power for 12% more performance seems inefficient. For having 1.5 billion more transistors I figure you would see a much bigger performance difference. What's holding the Tahiti cards back?


My crossfired 7870 XT's -- at just $420, total-- outperform single $1000 Nvidia Titans in many aspects. I'm pretty sure you can't say that about any Pitcairn-based 7870's.


----------



## EssKayBee

Just about to place an order for the XFX variant which is on offer at the moment.
Interesting reading and rather confusing, I'm new to system building/tweaking. I've built a system recently and well the last piece now is the GPU, which was probably the worst part to choose. Looks like I'm going to be reading a lot here.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Is it normal for the GPU usage to jump around from 60-100 like this when gaming (Dirt Showdown)? My framerate is stable so I'm not too worried, but I find it a bit odd. I'm running stock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is perfectly normal at stock, if you wish to overclock you'll get more performance if you disable ULPS and PowerPlay, but at stock disabling them doesn't do enough to bother messing with it IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EssKayBee*
> 
> Just about to place an order for the XFX variant which is on offer at the moment.
> Interesting reading and rather confusing, I'm new to system building/tweaking. I've built a system recently and well the last piece now is the GPU, which was probably the worst part to choose. Looks like I'm going to be reading a lot here.


I couldn't find any official reviews on the XFX version, you should let us know how good it is if you decide to go that route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Contemplating returning my GTX 660 I just ordered for a Tahiti but not sure if dealing with the 20+ more degrees and AMD drivers and horrible Catalyst control center will be worth it. How close does one perform to a 660ti compared to a 660?


They trade blows just google it, you should find the overclocked reviews of the two.

Here's my validation, I just realized I wasn't on the list, probably due to not posting it







.
Here's the highest stable oc I've messed with: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mwb9u/
Hynx memory and it's stock for now, I plan to cap mod one of my cards on Monday, I'll post a link to the results when I do.


----------



## Peanuts4

Contemplating returning my GTX 660 I just ordered for a Tahiti but not sure if dealing with the 20+ more degrees and AMD drivers and horrible Catalyst control center will be worth it. How close does one perform to a 660ti compared to a 660?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I just read the Tahiti review from legit reviews again and I'm confused. The card uses 21% more power than the regular 7870. The Tahiti LE core has 4.3 billion transistors versus just 2.8 billion on Pitcairn. But you only get 3-12% more performance. To me using 21% more power for 12% more performance seems inefficient. For having 1.5 billion more transistors I figure you would see a much bigger performance difference. What's holding the Tahiti cards back?


I think it is proper drivers. Because it's a non standard card they haven't made any drivers specifically supporting this card in my opinion. If you ask me, having 256 more cores should equate to more than 7% average gain in fps. In my opinion, if they properly support these cards, we should be getting 5 to 10% more performance on stock than we are.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> i agree with you krazyatom. the .30 did make my vram higher than the .28 .. i am pist the .32 is so touchy -sometimes it will work and then it artifacts ...i praying it is driver related ..the 32 bios is dated 2/21/2013
> so maybe driver not recgonizing


I don't see much difference between bio .028 and .030.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

After some testings , i came up to not RMA my vga, cuz the gpu-z shows throttling from 975 to 925 when i run furmark , but it doesnt throttle when i play games for some reason, or when i run 3d mark 11 , its really odd i know but sending it back for a new one its time consuming, and the throttle i see in furmark doesnt convince me to RMA it, now i have it 1ghz core and 1.5ghz the ram, and ill keep it that way , also power is +0% , next thing that ill try when ill return home is how many mhz i can increase without adding power to the vga.







ill update you with this guys.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> After some testings , i came up to not RMA my vga, cuz the gpu-z shows throttling from 975 to 925 when i run furmark , but it doesnt throttle when i play games for some reason, or when i run 3d mark 11 , its really odd i know but sending it back for a new one its time consuming, and the throttle i see in furmark doesnt convince me to RMA it, now i have it 1ghz core and 1.5ghz the ram, and ill keep it that way , also power is +0% , next thing that ill try when ill return home is how many mhz i can increase without adding power to the vga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill update you with this guys.


Throttling under extreme load is expected, it's the same as FX CPUs do, if you run prime95, OCCT or IBT, when all is set to default they will throttle down to 3400 to reduce heat/power consumption. It's a feature. Furmark is an extreme load test, I think it actually says extreme burn-in test. The fact that the card throttles under such conditions is actually saving it from some torture 

If your experience in day to day use is good and you have no issues with it, there's no reason to RMA.









In other news, in case anyone noticed this or had issues with it, Catalyst 13.3 Beta creates some memory leak, I ended up with Crysis 3 crashing and my RAM being stuck to 7.9 out of 8 GB used. 13.1 had lower performance than the latest Beta but I noticed tha 13.2 Beta is more stable and has the same performance increase as 13.3 in what I'm playing, and in Unigine Valley as well.

Cheers


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Hey nice info Bios , so its good to try the beta 13.2? is there any performance gain in 3d mark 11 as well? right now i have the official 13.1 cuz somewhere in here they said that they work good and they give best performance over betas. but i havent try them myself to be sure


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Afterburner graph is reporting my Memory clock as 1361, instead of 1500 :s
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d8/d82ce8be_Capture.PNG
> 
> I think there must be a bug in Afterburner. Just did a test at 50Mhz increments to see what the graph reports...
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone else test this?


Quoting myself because I'm still curious about this...


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So I just read the Tahiti review from legit reviews again and I'm confused. The card uses 21% more power than the regular 7870. The Tahiti LE core has 4.3 billion transistors versus just 2.8 billion on Pitcairn. But you only get 3-12% more performance. To me using 21% more power for 12% more performance seems inefficient. For having 1.5 billion more transistors I figure you would see a much bigger performance difference. What's holding the Tahiti cards back?


LOL, power use? I mean.. do you really care? unless you're bitcoin-ing, power really makes no difference because the card idles for most of the time.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Contemplating returning my GTX 660 I just ordered for a Tahiti but not sure if dealing with the 20+ more degrees and AMD drivers and horrible Catalyst control center will be worth it. How close does one perform to a 660ti compared to a 660?


Ok.. you're outta your mind for going through that much trouble... we're talking 5 maybe 8 potatoes in terms of gain...









If you need more performance.. get an unlocked 7950 or 7970









STAY AWAY from nvidia.. because they never come with good sellable games, the price to performance ratio isn't nearly what it is with AMD.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I think it is proper drivers. Because it's a non standard card they haven't made any drivers specifically supporting this card in my opinion. If you ask me, having 256 more cores should equate to more than 7% average gain in fps. In my opinion, if they properly support these cards, we should be getting 5 to 10% more performance on stock than we are.


Pretty sure 13.3 already has as much performance as you're gonna squeeze out of these cards


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I don't see much difference between bio .028 and .030.


Told ya' so..









I totally said this...

But, the core will clock a little higher on 1920x1200 because the memory is more stable..

But at 2560x1600, I get the exact same numbers as 0.28 bios


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> After some testings , i came up to not RMA my vga, cuz the gpu-z shows throttling from 975 to 925 when i run furmark , but it doesnt throttle when i play games for some reason, or when i run 3d mark 11 , its really odd i know but sending it back for a new one its time consuming, and the throttle i see in furmark doesnt convince me to RMA it, now i have it 1ghz core and 1.5ghz the ram, and ill keep it that way , also power is +0% , next thing that ill try when ill return home is how many mhz i can increase without adding power to the vga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill update you with this guys.


What were your VRMs posting.. if it's 90+, that could be the issue.. as they heat up, power delivery is hindered, affecting stability.

Perhaps go with the dual 80mm fan bolt on.. you can do the 120mm, but you gotta make sure something's supporting the card on the other side, because of the weight.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Quoting myself because I'm still curious about this...


No this is just a software bug.. GPUz and the Catalyst software reads the clocks correctly.









NON-issue


----------



## tp4tissue

Do not test with OCCT, if frames unlocked, it can pull 22.5 amps at maximum overclock.. This will push the vrm temps to 100+ and then trip the safety...









Yea, I know, stupid... if it doesn't crash in game, you're good... that's that..


----------



## beasz

.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> The Sapphire 30 bios is exponentially more capable and stable all around on our Myst cards, so avoiding it is kinda silly unless you really can't handle entering simple DOS commands...


everyone is singing a different song though now BRICK CITY BLUES


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Told ya' so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally said this...
> 
> But, the core will clock a little higher on 1920x1200 because the memory is more stable..
> 
> But at 2560x1600, I get the exact same numbers as 0.28 bios


I want to try .032 bios now lol


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I want to try .032 bios now lol


let me know if you get any memory artifacts. i gave up on the .32 i someth\imes get no lines and then secreen ficker, etc..i just like the cooler temps it offers


----------



## Janac

Some guide how to flash to original BIOS?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Some guide how to flash to original BIOS?


Were you finally able to get the system to boot up while the card is installed in one of the PCIe slots?

If so, use the command-line flashing method described here to flash your original BIOS:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> let me know if you get any memory artifacts. i gave up on the .32 i someth\imes get no lines and then secreen ficker, etc..i just like the cooler temps it offers


I guess .031 bios are only for powercolor EZ (Elpida memory)
where do I find 0.32 bio? Is 0.32 bio ok for powercolor MYST (Hynix memory) ?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Some guide how to flash to original BIOS?


I opened a RMA case...waiting for a RMA number for shipping the card. I really don't have time right now and I am willing to spend the $10 to ship it. And hopefully, by the time school is over in 15 days, I will have a replacement/fixed card! Then it will be all fun and games!


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> No this is just a software bug.. GPUz and the Catalyst software reads the clocks correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NON-issue


Afterburner can give you false clock readings. For example, I was pushing memory recently and got a corrupted screen. I then rebooted and Afterburner showed default clocks. Just to make sure that I was not still on my "crash" clocks, I checked GPU-Z, and *it showed I was still at the high oc clocks!!*

I then hit the RESET button on Afterburner - but no change in GPU-Z! I then hit one of my saved overclocks and APPLY. GPU-Z confirmed the change. Subsequently, I hit the Afterburner RESET button and the default clocks appeared in GPU-Z.

*Bottomline:* Be careful with Aferburner (I am using the new Beta version.)


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Afterburner can give you false clock readings. For example, I was pushing memory recently and got a corrupted screen. I then rebooted and Afterburner showed default clocks. Just to make sure that I was not still on my "crash" clocks, I checked GPU-Z, and *it showed I was still at the high oc clocks!!*
> 
> I then hit the RESET button on Afterburner - but no change in GPU-Z! I then hit one of my saved overclocks and APPLY. GPU-Z confirmed the change. Subsequently, I hit the Afterburner RESET button and the default clocks appeared in GPU-Z.
> 
> *Bottomline:* Be careful with Aferburner (I am using the new Beta version.)


I'm experiencing very similar issues using AB. Once you figure out the nuances, AB is OK.. but yeah, it's definitely reporting incorrect clocks for both of my cards, and it definitely fails to apply or reset settings on occasion. I often have to use CCC's Overdrive sub-menu to revert to default clocks -- but even that seems bugged, since the box for "Enable Overdrive" constantly RE-checks itself! lol


----------



## Janac

RMA is option above the trash


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> RMA is option above the trash


Please don't trash!!! I will pay shipping and a little bonus to ship the bricked card to me.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> RMA is option above the trash


Did you finally get your system to boot with the card in?


----------



## Janac

So, when i put my 7870 XT next to 6790(which works ok) the POST appears and then line is flashing(white line "___")

Dont know what to do?!

Now the system booted up fine, but 7870 XT is not heatting up? Its like, very cold?!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> So, when i put my 7870 XT next to 6790(which works ok) the POST appears and then line is flashing(white line "___")
> 
> Dont know what to do?!
> 
> Now the system booted up fine, but 7870 XT is not heatting up? Its like, very cold?!


Well, if it boots up, then you're much better off than you were before! Is it in the second PCIe?

Did you see my response to you earlier about how to reflash it to the original bios using the command-line method? If not, here it is... again...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards/0_50


----------



## Janac

No matter what I do the pc just wont get to OS with the card(7870 XT) after I flash it. I'm all out of ideas...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> No matter what I do the pc just wont get to OS with the card(7870 XT) after I flash it. I'm all out of ideas...


wait... what does that mean? did you already reflash it to the original BIOS?

Your one sentence posts do not include enough details, so it's almost impossible to help you. Please use as many details as possible to tell us step-by-step EXACTLY what you've already done, and EXACTLY what the system is currently doing.

EDIT: You don't need to get to the OS in order to re-flash it again.


----------



## Janac

So i need to do bootable USB?

Please some guide?


----------



## Janac

Ok found here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Ok found here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash


You may need your first flash line to read C:\ ATIFLASH -UNLOCKROM 0

This is used with mismatched SSIDs between the bad card bios and the one you want to flash.

I suggest using this line, if your first attempts fail.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Ok found here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash


I don't want to sound like a prick, but if you don't even know how to boot up using a dos utility nor knowing how to actually flash a card...you shouldn't have even attempted it in the first place. Flashing is risky, no matter how you cut it. 99 people could do it no problem but you could be the 100th guy and having to buy a new card. Secondly, always make sure you have a back-up plan. Even if you've done it a million times you should be prepared for the worst to happen. Next time I advise you research a little more before making hasty decisions with little to no prior knowledge. Just my opinion.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I don't want to sound like a prick, but if you don't even know how to boot up using a dos utility nor knowing how to actually flash a card...you shouldn't have even attempted it in the first place. Flashing is risky, no matter how you cut it. 99 people could do it no problem but you could be the 100th guy and having to buy a new card. Secondly, always make sure you have a back-up plan. Even if you've done it a million times you should be prepared for the worst to happen. Next time I advise you research a little more before making hasty decisions with little to no prior knowledge. Just my opinion.


I had problems load the bootable because of that infamous "MSCD0001 not found" error! And then I didn't wanna waste time so I just let it go, the RMA people should re-flash it for me I guess...


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> everyone is singing a different song though now BRICK CITY BLUES


lolol...my son is a musician and I think I'm gonna write the lyrics and his band will record it..I'll post it when done...BRICK CITY BLUES.... I like it! (still feel bad for those who bricked)









took me a few minutes but here's the beginning:

Just got my new Myst card
and tried to overclock
the core and the memory
cause I didn't want it stock.

The temps were too high
and the puter would crash,
that's when I decided
the bios needed a flash

Well that's when,
I got to Brick City Blues
well how would you all feel
standing in my shoes?.

MORE TO COME


----------



## tp4tissue

Ok, so I modified 2x 80mm fan distance today, because I'm done with the overclocking stuff.

Moved the fan 2 cm FROM heatsink, with 2cm clearance below as well above my sound card... yea i know who still has a sound card these days..

My temps have dramatically improved..

I'm getting 56-57C during 99% usage in sleeping dogs 'daytime' Vrm temps 81C

This compared to when I had the Fans "attached" to the heatsink, and getting 65C core 88 vrm...

So you see... Fan distance is VERY important.









Yes.. that is cardboard in my PC.. i use alotta cardboard


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> lolol...my son is a musician and I think I'm gonna write the lyrics and his band will record it..I'll post it when done...BRICK CITY BLUES.... I like it! (still feel bad for those who bricked)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me a few minutes but here's the beginning:
> 
> Just got my new Myst card
> and tried to overclock
> the core and the memory
> cause I didn't want it stock.
> 
> The temps were too high
> and the puter would crash,
> that's when I decided
> the bios needed a flash
> 
> Well that's when,
> I got to Brick City Blues
> well how would you all feel
> standing in my shoes?.
> 
> MORE TO COME


slide guitar solo - :thumb:nsert ..









very cool..you a musician too as well lol..


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Memory values been displayed by Afterburner @13xx seems to be common. I have it too.
> 
> (Powercolor Myst, .32 bios, 13.3 drivers)
> 
> Obviously a bug. GPU-Z reports it properly.
> 
> Anyway, my card is screwed. Every single time I try to start GPU-Z, my computer just freezes. Screen goes blank. Need to restart.
> 
> Massive artifacting at stock in League of Legends. Syndra's orbs are all screwed up. The 'recall port' on minimap artifacts.
> 
> Screen flickers like crazy. My windows keep resizing themselves and repositioning on 2D desktop in my web browser for whatever reason. I've had it for 5 days, and these problems have started up just now. Yes, this is at stock. Yes, this is in addition to all the other throttling and power issues that everyone else has.
> 
> This card is junk. I'm getting a refund.


the damn .32 bios - SAME THING happened to me when i tried it. mine came with the .28 originally


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> the damn .32 bios - SAME THING happened to me when i tried it. mine came with the .28 originally


So Kanashimu screwed up the card, and blames the hardware?









just flash back to .28


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> lolol...my son is a musician and I think I'm gonna write the lyrics and his band will record it..I'll post it when done...BRICK CITY BLUES.... I like it! (still feel bad for those who bricked)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me a few minutes but here's the beginning:
> 
> Just got my new Myst card
> and tried to overclock
> the core and the memory
> cause I didn't want it stock.
> 
> The temps were too high
> and the puter would crash,
> that's when I decided
> the bios needed a flash
> 
> Well that's when,
> I got to Brick City Blues
> well how would you all feel
> standing in my shoes?.
> 
> Taking many chances
> is all what life is,
> lookin' for those extra
> frames to play crysis.
> 
> Mama told me
> you've got a lot to lose,
> when you're feeling
> the Brick City Blues
> 
> MORE TO COME


Added some more to this delightful song of yours


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I modified 2x 80mm fan distance today, because I'm done with the overclocking stuff.
> 
> Moved the fan 2 cm FROM heatsink, with 2cm clearance below as well above my sound card... yea i know who still has a sound card these days..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My temps have dramatically improved..
> 
> I'm getting 56-57C during 99% usage in sleeping dogs 'daytime' Vrm temps 81C
> 
> This compared to when I had the Fans "attached" to the heatsink, and getting 65C core 88 vrm...
> 
> So you see... Fan distance is VERY important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.. that is cardboard in my PC.. i use alotta cardboard


I had to take mine out so I could crossfire these cards ha, it blocked the fan on the bottom card (part of the reason why I want to get watercooling on them).
Was just a modified Xi-Fi music but it's leaps and bounds beyond this pos onboard, I need mooar bass! Gun shots sound like bb guns!

It's been bent a warped so bad overtime from cramming it into slots it shouldn't fit lol, I have a picture of it when my gtx480s were smashing on it before I water cooled them... somewhere.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I guess .031 bios are only for powercolor EZ (Elpida memory)
> where do I find 0.32 bio? Is 0.32 bio ok for powercolor MYST (Hynix memory) ?


I have it "from powercolor " I gonna up load it to the tech website. I finding it have problem with the Hynix - lkines and flashes intermintent however but a pain ..maybe "better" Hynix equipped card have no issues . maybe yours dont?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Ok found here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash


Hey Janac,

Do me a favor and make a bootable disk via Nero Burning ROM (download free trial or full version through "other" sources), no need to put ATIFlash and ROM's on the CD...just need the CD for booting into DOS. Put the ATIFlash folder with the ROM files on C:\ drive(DONOT use Documents or any other folder)...then reboot from CD it will not load your CD/DVD drive because of MSCD0001 driver not found, but it will load all your HDD partitions. Find your C: drive(note the drive letter might be different, just look at the files using "dir/w" or "dir/w/p"command) and find the ATIFlash folder. Then try to flash your bricked card. Lemme know if if works. I will try probably tomorrow if time permits, right now gotta finish an assignment. Post your result here, please! Thnx!

EDIT: Here's ATIFlash(command-line) with the ROM's
https://www.box.com/s/3dsq6qzn207dghca9zyk

The first one is the original 031(factory) the other one is 028(I recommend this).


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> I have it "from powercolor " I gonna up load it to the tech website. I finding it have problem with the Hynix - lkines and flashes intermintent however but a pain ..maybe "better" Hynix equipped card have no issues . maybe yours dont?


no idea.. so your card came wwith .032 bio? Are they stable?


----------



## 8800GT

Anyone have the .30 bios for Elpida? Can't seem to find it. And in regards to the .32 myst bios, it hates mem oc and has pretty good temps. Core is stable at 1200 @ 1.213 except in crysis.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Anyone have the .30 bios for Elpida? Can't seem to find it. And in regards to the .32 myst bios, it hates mem oc and has pretty good temps. Core is stable at 1200 @ 1.213 except in crysis.


Was that your original bios? If yes, can you upload one for me.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Hey nice info Bios , so its good to try the beta 13.2? is there any performance gain in 3d mark 11 as well? right now i have the official 13.1 cuz somewhere in here they said that they work good and they give best performance over betas. but i havent try them myself to be sure


Not sure about 3DMark 11, but I can tell you it boosts my scores it Unigine Valley and Tomb Raider benchmarks, and I also notice an improvement in Crysis 3, though there's no specific benchmark that I'm running there. Still, If I remember correctly, my scores in 3DMark did go up by about 500 when i changed drivers from 13.1 - so yes there should be an improvement there as well.


----------



## eBombzor

I'm selling my 7870 XT if anyone wants it. I got a window for my R4 today and I'm selling all my non-black parts. As soon I get the money I'm changing to all black MYST







- PM me if interested.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I'm selling my 7870 XT if anyone wants it. I got a window for my R4 today and I'm selling all my non-black parts. As soon I get the money I'm changing to all black MYST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PM me if interested.


I have the myst.. and I believe the sapphire XT to be the stronger card for OC, because it has a "slightly" bigger VRM heatsink.. during the hot summer, this may come in handy.

I can hit 80-83 C on my VRM and 56C Core with my current oc 1210mhz core @ 99% [GAME] load

On OCCT, with my current setting, I can hit 100+ C on VRM as it completely exceeds the myst vrm heatsink's capacity

SADLY, due to the placement of the caps, no custom air - vrm heatsink could be made for the 7870...

Now during the summer, add 10 degrees to my room, 90+ C on vrm, things get shacky


----------



## eBombzor

Meh I'm not into overclocking ATM and I want a black PCB because I'm going to watercool soon.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Was that your original bios? If yes, can you upload one for me.


BINGO lol.. so it is an elpida bios - .032 .. you seeem to have no artifacting issues .. but EXACTLY - lower temps , it wasnt me justbeing crazy. i discovered that in the description of the bios :

GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x679E
113-C4740100-100
Tahiti LE GDDR5 2GB E0B06BGA.LH2 UEFI
(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.028.000.000.000000
E0B06BGA.LH2

The "LH2" seems to depict elpida

my original .028 say "HH2" in the same area

so i need a "HH2" .032 bios ..powercolor sent me a "LH2" i told them i have hynix ram


----------



## beasz

HD7870 XT with Boost, Tahiti LE
GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x679E
113-C4740107-S03
Tahiti LE C47401 GDDR5 2GB 500e/150m
(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.030.000.002.000000
246L04H8.S43

"bi-compatible"?? neither "HH2" nor "LH2" from techpowerup it works okay with my hynix.

this is a .030 bios


----------



## beasz

I FOUND THIS !!!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/136163/136163.html

XFX, HD 7870 DD, AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 1.1, GDDR5, 2048, Double Dissipation Edition, New BIOS Win 64 fix
GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x679E
113-787ACXF-30
Tahiti LE C47401 GDDR5 2GB 500e/150m
(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.030.000.002.000000
787ACXF3.BIN
Clock State 0
Core Clk: 1000.00 MHz
Memory Clk: 1250.00 MHz
Flags: Boot
Clock State 1
Core Clk: 1000.00 MHz
Memory Clk: 1250.00 MHz
Flags: Optimal Perf
Clock State 2
Core Clk: 925.00 MHz
Memory Clk: 1250.00 MHz
Flags: UVD
Clock State 3
Core Clk: 300.00 MHz
Memory Clk: 150.00


----------



## paleh0rse14

^^^ I wonder what "New BIOS Win 64 fix" addresses. It's also strange that XFX kept the memory so low. I'm guessing that they used entirely different memory chips, so their "new BIOS" probably isn't compatible with the rest of our cards.


----------



## kmetek

i received vtx3d 7870xt tahiti le....should i leave or get sapphire instead?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> i received vtx3d 7870xt tahiti le....should i leave or get sapphire instead?


The VTX3D version has actually received some great reviews, but it's more expensive than all the others. Have you run any tests yet? If you do, please post results here! (3DMark11, Unigine Valley, OC results, temperatures at idle and load, etc)


----------



## kmetek

just got it....i got it for 200€


----------



## Janac

Now i used IGP and 7870 xt, for some time in GPU-Z after windows booted up 7870 xt was recognized and now it isnt listed anymore, i also tried in dos but 7870xt is hot for like 3mins after powering up PC and then it gets cold. Its like somehow turned off?

So one remaining choice is to flash it in cmd very very fast









The same method when i flashed the Sapphire BIOS?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> ^^^ I wonder what "New BIOS Win 64 fix" addresses. It's also strange that XFX kept the memory so low. I'm guessing that they used entirely different memory chips, so their "new BIOS" probably isn't compatible with the rest of our cards.


yeah i would be perfect if not the low memory . no more problems with throttling with this bios / maybe? it look like it will work with both type of ram - no HH2 , LH2 in the lisiting


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Now i used IGP and 7870 xt, for some time in GPU-Z after windows booted up 7870 xt was recognized and now it isnt listed anymore, i also tried in dos but 7870xt is hot for like 3mins after powering up PC and then it gets cold. Its like somehow turned off?
> 
> So one remaining choice is to flash it in cmd very very fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same method when i flashed the Sapphire BIOS?


I believe you've been provided with multiple tutorials for flashing the bios using the command-line tools. I have personally provided you with the link twice.

I can honestly say that I have no idea what you've actually been doing to try and fix it if you haven't been re-flashing the BIOS like we've been telling you to do for two days...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> ^^^ I wonder what "New BIOS Win 64 fix" addresses. It's also strange that XFX kept the memory so low. I'm guessing that they used entirely different memory chips, so their "new BIOS" probably isn't compatible with the rest of our cards.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i would be perfect if not the low memory . no more problems with throttling with this bios / maybe? it look like it will work with both type of ram - no HH2 , LH2 in the lisiting
Click to expand...

I wouldn't take the chance. Given the extremely low memory clock, I suspect they may be using an entirely different set of RAM chips -- a third type. Flashing their BIOS on our other cards will likely lead to the Brick City Blues...


----------



## Bluesman

*RUMOR:* Is the 7870 XT going to be rebranded as an 8870 with more stream processors???

Take a look at the rumored specs for the 8870: http://videocardz.com/amd/radeon-8000/radeon-hd-8870

Back in January the stream processors were listed as 1536. They have recently changed to 1792, which is the same as the 7950..

Is ATI testing the waters of demand with the mislabeled 7870 XT? ( Many reviewers think it should be labeled 7930.) But my guess is ATI first does not want to cannibalize the 7950 market demand; and second, they are testing the demand for this performance level. Note the 256 bit memory bus.

I personally think the 256 bit memory bus defines this level of performance. As we have seen with a recent Furmark comparison to a 7950, the wider bus makes a big difference in my opinion. So, bottomline, we may want to sit with our 7870 XT and save for a 89xx series.


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I believe you've been provided with multiple tutorials for flashing the bios using the command-line tools. I have personally provided you with the link twice.
> 
> I can honestly say that I have no idea what you've actually been doing to try and fix it if you haven't been re-flashing the BIOS like we've been telling you to do for two days...


The problem is that after some time gpu cant no longer be find


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> The problem is that after some time gpu cant no longer be find


I suspect you have an 55ID mismatch.

Begin your flash with *C:\ ATIFLASH -UNLOCKROM 0*

Put this line in then hit enter, then put in the flash commands indicated in the tutorials you have been given.

C:\ATIFLASH assumes the app is in your root directory and not in a subdirectory or other partition.


----------



## lucky88shp

I JUST UNBRICKED MY CARD!!! WOOHOO!!!








Currently typing this while using it!!!

@Janac

Did you try the instructions that I provided in post #1233?
I knew it would work, just didn't have time yesterday! Why didn't people who already if done it say it was that easy!
STEPS:
> Pop out card
> switch to onboard(in my case, I had onboard GPU)/ Secondary GPU
> Connect monitor to secondary, boot up PC, go into mobo BIOS and switch GPU type to
Onboard/PCI(whatever you have)
> make bootable disk via Nero
> put AtiFlash w/ ROM's on root of C or any other partition on HDD
> Shutdown, and pop in the Tahiti card. DONOT connect monitor to it, keep it connected to the secondary/temp GPU.
> Boot PC via bootable CD
> Access HDD partition via the DOS
> Access AtiFlash folder
> Type command "atiflash -i" to see check if Tahiti is detected (It should be! And the number = 0 if onboard, otherwise, will be something else)
> Type command "atiflash -f -p [GPU number here] [ROM filename here].rom"
> BAM! It should flash with a hitch! Tell to reboot. Do that and then got to mobo BIOS menu, switch to PCI-E for GPU chipset
> Shutdown.
> Switch monitor cable to Tahiti GPU.
> Fire up your baby and let the excitement return!!!


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> The problem is that after some time gpu cant no longer be find


The key here is booting into DOS and typing command once in AtiFlash folder, "atiflash -i".

If you see your GPU, you are golden!
Otherwise, here is my opinion, I think the best way is to have a GPU with a different interface, either PCI or onboard. Or if you mobo BIOS has an option to disable Crossfire, then that option of having a second PCI-E card in the primary slot is viable. It worked without a hitch is because I had a completely different interface GPU as secondary.
Also, if you notice, the TechPowerUp guide also mentions to put in a "PCI", not "PCI-E" as a temp card to unbrick your primary card....I believe this is the problem!


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> *RUMOR:* Is the 7870 XT going to be rebranded as an 8870 with more stream processors???
> 
> Take a look at the rumored specs for the 8870: http://videocardz.com/amd/radeon-8000/radeon-hd-8870
> 
> Back in January the stream processors were listed as 1536. They have recently changed to 1792, which is the same as the 7950..
> 
> Is ATI testing the waters of demand with the mislabeled 7870 XT? ( Many reviewers think it should be labeled 7930.) But my guess is ATI first does not want to cannibalize the 7950 market demand; and second, they are testing the demand for this performance level. Note the 256 bit memory bus.
> 
> I personally think the 256 bit memory bus defines this level of performance. As we have seen with a recent Furmark comparison to a 7950, the wider bus makes a big difference in my opinion. So, bottomline, we may want to sit with our 7870 XT and save for a 89xx series.


AYE!


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I JUST UNBRICKED MY CARD!!! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently typing this while using it!!!
> 
> @Janac
> 
> Did you try the instructions that I provided in post #1233?
> I knew it would work, just didn't have time yesterday! Why didn't people who already if done it say it was that easy!
> STEPS:
> > Pop out card
> > switch to onboard(in my case, I had onboard GPU)/ Secondary GPU
> > Connect monitor to secondary, boot up PC, go into mobo BIOS and switch GPU type to
> Onboard/PCI(whatever you have)
> > make bootable disk via Nero
> > put AtiFlash w/ ROM's on root of C or any other partition on HDD
> > Shutdown, and pop in the Tahiti card. DONOT connect monitor to it, keep it connected to the secondary/temp GPU.
> > Boot PC via bootable CD
> > Access HDD partition via the DOS
> > Access AtiFlash folder
> > Type command "atiflash -i" to see check if Tahiti is detected (It should be! And the number = 0 if onboard, otherwise, will be something else)
> > Type command "atiflash -f -p [GPU number here] [ROM filename here].rom"
> > BAM! It should flash with a hitch! Tell to reboot. Do that and then got to mobo BIOS menu, switch to PCI-E for GPU chipset
> > Shutdown.
> > Switch monitor cable to Tahiti GPU.
> > Fire up your baby and let the excitement return!!!


YOU ARE AS YOUR NAME SAY LUCKY!!!

oh i need someone brave to test the XFX tahiti le bios i found







..i dont want BRICK CITY , or RMA PARADISE


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I wouldn't take the chance. Given the extremely low memory clock, I suspect they may be using an entirely different set of RAM chips -- a third type. Flashing their BIOS on our other cards will likely lead to the Brick City Blues...


you right boss- it could be samsung chips?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> YOU ARE AS YOUR NAME SAY LUCKY!!!
> 
> oh i need someone brave to test the XFX tahiti le bios i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..i dont want BRICK CITY , or RMA PARADISE


LOL! I know!









As you know, I was already blasting Brick City Blues and I had also bought a ticket to RMA Paradise waiting for it to be printed, and then I said to myself, "Don't need nobody to fix my problems!" HEHEHE!








Now on the topic of being brave, I know you are "REAL" man, prove yourself! Let the Tahiti Owners Club see whatchya got!


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> LOL! I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I was already blasting Brick City Blues and I had also bought a ticket to RMA Paradise waiting for it to be printed, and then I said to myself, "Don't need nobody to fix my problems!" HEHEHE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on the topic of being brave, I know you are "REAL" man, prove yourself! Let the Tahiti Owners Club see whatchya got!


okay then you put me to it









i will give my report tonite









#biosflashingfrenzy


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> okay then you put me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will give my report tonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #biosflashingfrenzy


Ok on a serious note tho, please take into cosideration my post#1256...I believe if you do have a secondary GPU with a different interface, (WARNING: This may sound like a very bold claim), bricking the card is no biggie, you can unbrick it in a breeze!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Was that your original bios? If yes, can you upload one for me.


My original is .32 for elpida. And sure

Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> My original is .32 for elpida. And sure
> 
> Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file


link empty. sorry to be a pirate, i know this is for krazyatom


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I JUST UNBRICKED MY CARD!!! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently typing this while using it!!!
> 
> @Janac
> 
> Did you try the instructions that I provided in post #1233?
> I knew it would work, just didn't have time yesterday! Why didn't people who already if done it say it was that easy!
> STEPS:
> > Pop out card
> > switch to onboard(in my case, I had onboard GPU)/ Secondary GPU
> > Connect monitor to secondary, boot up PC, go into mobo BIOS and switch GPU type to
> Onboard/PCI(whatever you have)
> > make bootable disk via Nero
> > put AtiFlash w/ ROM's on root of C or any other partition on HDD
> > Shutdown, and pop in the Tahiti card. DONOT connect monitor to it, keep it connected to the secondary/temp GPU.
> > Boot PC via bootable CD
> > Access HDD partition via the DOS
> > Access AtiFlash folder
> > Type command "atiflash -i" to see check if Tahiti is detected (It should be! And the number = 0 if onboard, otherwise, will be something else)
> > Type command "atiflash -f -p [GPU number here] [ROM filename here].rom"
> > BAM! It should flash with a hitch! Tell to reboot. Do that and then got to mobo BIOS menu, switch to PCI-E for GPU chipset
> > Shutdown.
> > Switch monitor cable to Tahiti GPU.
> > Fire up your baby and let the excitement return!!!


Thanks man! it worked!

at first i used ATI Winflash with these commands in DOS but it didnt worked. It was rly rly simple







))

But now.... my computer post fine, but after few more seconds screen goes black-no signal. This could be related to problem before when card was recognized for the same time. I think that is time to RMA or something....


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Thanks man! it worked!
> 
> at first i used ATI Winflash with these commands in DOS but it didnt worked. It was rly rly simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> But now.... my computer post fine, but after few more seconds screen goes black-no signal. This could be related to problem before when card was recognized for the same time. I think that is time to RMA or something....


And I used a USB flash drive.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> link empty. sorry to be a pirate, i know this is for krazyatom


 Tahiti.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## MikeMike86

I noticed when I took off one of my coolers today that the thermal paste is really dry, i don't see why replacing this isn't getting that much better temps.
the paste reminds me of 2yr old Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> Thanks man! it worked!
> 
> at first i used ATI Winflash with these commands in DOS but it didnt worked. It was rly rly simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> But now.... my computer post fine, but after few more seconds screen goes black-no signal. This could be related to problem before when card was recognized for the same time. I think that is time to RMA or something....


Retry it with 031 bios....
Do you have onboard or PCI GPU? If so, you should still be able to fix it! And, if that is the case, you should not have the video no signal problem because you will not really be using it at all! Your monitor would be connected to a different graphics interface! And then try to flash the original 031 BIOS,...download the whole package that I provided and the file 'Tahiti.rom" is the original 031...


----------



## 13bgarli

I am having a horrible time with my VRM temperatures right now, I just replaced my Cooler-master V6 with a Corsair H60 Water-cooling unit in hopes to improve the airflow in my case, but now my VRMs with the side cover off are hitting 113c (not overclocked currently) after 20 minutes of Crysis 3 or any game that maxes it out. (Not to mention my stupid CPU (core i7 920) is also STILL running really warm, 40c idle and 60c under load not overclocked) Any ideas? I really don't want to pull the thermal foam stuff that is on my VRMs in case I ever need to RMA the card. I have a Sapphire 7870 XT. Thanks guys! I just don't want my computer to explode haha.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13bgarli*
> 
> I am having a horrible time with my VRM temperatures right now, I just replaced my Cooler-master V6 with a Corsair H60 Water-cooling unit in hopes to improve the airflow in my case, but now my VRMs with the side cover off are hitting 113c (not overclocked currently) after 20 minutes of Crysis 3 or any game that maxes it out. (Not to mention my stupid CPU (core i7 920) is also STILL running really warm, 40c idle and 60c under load not overclocked) Any ideas? I really don't want to pull the thermal foam stuff that is on my VRMs in case I ever need to RMA the card. I have a Sapphire 7870 XT. Thanks guys! I just don't want my computer to explode haha.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


SEEE if not just me who noticing the vrm temps.the gpu temp management is EASY compare to the vrm on these tahiti le ..i have gotten mine undercontrol ..but i find bios .032 drops the temps 10c lower ..but if it is compatible with artifacts is the other thing


----------



## tugger434

seeing as ure at stock clocks, can u lower voltage and force it via afterburner,see if it remains stable and lower more, then watch temps


----------



## tugger434

i lowered clocks and memory very low for a laugh,then turned voltage wayyyyyyy down,played bad company 2 maxed out no probs,max temp 42 lol


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> okay then you put me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will give my report tonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #biosflashingfrenzy


From the Eddie Money song:

I'm in RMA paradise,
pack my myst it leaves tonight,
Sent it back 3 weeks ago,
I really need it back you know.

I've waited so long, I've waited so long,
I've waited so long, I've waited so long,

I'm NOT in RMA paradise,
where's my card I've called them twice.
Not in RMA paradise

Whoa, whoa, whoa, etc


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13bgarli*
> 
> I am having a horrible time with my VRM temperatures right now, I just replaced my Cooler-master V6 with a Corsair H60 Water-cooling unit in hopes to improve the airflow in my case, but now my VRMs with the side cover off are hitting 113c (not overclocked currently) after 20 minutes of Crysis 3 or any game that maxes it out. (Not to mention my stupid CPU (core i7 920) is also STILL running really warm, 40c idle and 60c under load not overclocked) Any ideas? I really don't want to pull the thermal foam stuff that is on my VRMs in case I ever need to RMA the card. I have a Sapphire 7870 XT. Thanks guys! I just don't want my computer to explode haha.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Use the custom fan profile in MSI Afterburner options, make sure you installed msi afterburner without activating CCC overclocking. Guess you could use CCC if you'd prefer but you'd basically have to run 100% fan for Crysis 3 maxed out I'm sure.

113c is way hot, you'll eventually burn them up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> From the Eddie Money song:
> 
> I'm in RMA paradise,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> pack my myst it leaves tonight,
> Sent it back 3 weeks ago,
> I really need it back you know.
> 
> I've waited so long, I've waited so long,
> I've waited so long, I've waited so long,
> 
> I'm NOT in RMA paradise,
> where's my card I've called them twice.
> Not in RMA paradise
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, whoa, whoa, etc


You actually RMA'ing or just jammin' out? lol


----------



## DizzlePro

can i Cf a 7850 with a 7870 LE?


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> can i Cf a 7850 with a 7870 LE?


No, a 7870xt will only crossfire with 7950's and 7970's since it's a Tahiti chip and not pitcarn. Like most say it's more of a 7930 than a 7870 because of this.


----------



## jimbo02816

just having fun Mike...trying to bring some light to these poor souls who bricked their cards


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> can i Cf a 7850 with a 7870 LE?


No, you cannot crossfire a Pitcairn with a Tahiti gpu. Must stay in the same family.


----------



## tugger434

just thinking,could we replace our 1 fan with this style of fan


much more air moved across card and through fins,should help vrm temps, any thoughts???


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just thinking,could we replace our 1 fan with this style of fan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much more air moved across card and through fins,should help vrm temps, any thoughts???


I actually thought about trying an old heatsink/fan I had lying around but the holes won't match up on the cooler little lone the shroud. If you could get a similar 7870 heatsink you could I guess but it'd be a waste of money and wouldn't cool that much better.

A blower style would not be efficient on these cards, the stock heatsink isn't made for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> just having fun Mike...trying to bring some light to these poor souls who bricked their cards


I figured, I don't think you can brick a card with the bios alone anymore. I've flashed the crap out of Nvidia cards and never had an issue unbricking.
There are bunches of places telling you how to use cmd with flash to unbrick, it's actually the best way to flash anyhow. People just need to google more









What'd people come up with for clocks watercooled or red moded? I've been watching to see but might of missed the posts.


----------



## tugger434

im sure a blower fan would do ok if say in the recess
as we no u cool the ends of a heatpipe not the base


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> What'd people come up with for clocks watercooled or red moded? I've been watching to see but might of missed the posts.


I'm watercooled, see page 1. While I hit 1235/1691 for Heaven and Furmark runs, I found after 2hrs Heaven Valley crashed. I then went down to 1225/1660 and Heaven Valley runs 24/7 with same 40 fps as 1235/1691 although score is 30 points lower.

Gpu temps are 45-50 C under load - Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider. Furmark was 47C. VRM temps under load are 75-80 depending on game. VRM and memory are heatsinked with dual 90 fans blowing on them - i.e. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192026


----------



## goldenwukong

I just pulled the plug! It was finally back in stock was waitin for it to come back in stock.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> What'd people come up with for clocks watercooled or red moded? I've been watching to see but might of missed the posts.


I'm just waiting on my Dwood brackets to get here so that I can Red Mod both of mine. He mailed the brackets last Friday, so I I'm hoping they arrive before the weekend. I'll definitely post pictures and test results in here once it's all done...


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Ok on a serious note tho, please take into cosideration my post#1256...I believe if you do have a secondary GPU with a different interface, (WARNING: This may sound like a very bold claim), bricking the card is no biggie, you can unbrick it in a breeze!


XFX Tahiti Le Bios is......

NO GOOD! using the computer fine ...go to a game or benchmark- 3dmark06 or valley, it BLACKSCREEN ..tried cat 13.1,13.2,13.3. 13.3 April edition ..NO GO for gaming .. atleast I escape getting "STONED" lolol

"STONED" is the effect of a GPU flash gone wrong on the gamer

"BRICKED" is the effect of a GPU flash gone wrong on the graphic card

VOCAB YO!!

DO NOT USE THE "XFX TAHITI LE" BIOS - YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED ....


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldenwukong*
> 
> I just pulled the plug! It was finally back in stock was waitin for it to come back in stock.


"Pulled the plug"? LOL... I'm pretty sure you meant "pulled the trigger"...


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> "Pulled the plug"? LOL... I'm pretty sure you meant "pulled the trigger"...


don't pull the plug during flashing


----------



## goldenwukong

hahaha "pulled the plug". "pulled the trigger" same difference


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> XFX Tahiti Le Bios is......
> 
> NO GOOD! using the computer fine ...go to a game or benchmark- 3dmark06 or valley, it BLACKSCREEN ..tried cat 13.1,13.2,13.3. 13.3 April edition ..NO GO for gaming .. atleast I escape getting "STONED" lolol
> 
> "STONED" is the effect of a GPU flash gone wrong on the gamer
> 
> "BRICKED" is the effect of a GPU flash gone wrong on the graphic card
> 
> VOCAB YO!!
> 
> DO NOT USE THE "XFX TAHITI LE" BIOS - YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED ....


Thanks man! You are "brave" and very punctual in my eyes now! Real man keeps his word like you did!








BTW, what card you own? Why is your name not in the list of owners on page 1?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Thanks man! You are "brave" and very punctual in my eyes now! Real man keeps his word like you did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what card you own? Why is your name not in the list of owners on page 1?










thanks man .. i was a little more bored than brave..i think i having more fun messing with the card than even using it to play..ohhh yeah it is for playing games!!! my bad - not a science project









overclocking cpus is old .. this gpu thing is interesting - i need to get out more .. yeah man , i just registered too!


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just thinking,could we replace our 1 fan with this style of fan
> 
> 
> much more air moved across card and through fins,should help vrm temps, any thoughts???


I was just thinking about this at work today, or recycling my stock Intel cpu fan somehow... To the drawing board!!! Maybe get the shorter copper heatsinks from w/e store and run it?


----------



## MikeMike86

Here's the link to Catalyst 13.4 looks like they just went up today, not even on the amd site yet they're so new!

Catalyst 13.4 download

Source: Radeonpro-info

I hear they're smooth, but we'll see.


----------



## 8800GT

Hey man, I would appreciate your run down on these drivers as well as any performance improvements. I'm sure we all would like to know. Thanks buddy.


----------



## beasz

lowering memory clock i am able to get 78C vrm max in OCCT AND gain 25 more mhz to the GPU core ..previously @ 1150/1500 i was getting 97C max in OCCT on the vrms... gpu temp is trivial , as the vrm is the "problem" with the tahiti.. this is a good find..hopefully 1300 on the memory should nt hurt performance .. vrms is happy!!







78C vrm in OCCT!!!! this is on the .028 bios also ...i am using arctic mono plus cooler btw..vrms are a b*tch on these cards

http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/beasz/media/tahitiscreenn.png.html


----------



## Janac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Retry it with 031 bios....
> Do you have onboard or PCI GPU? If so, you should still be able to fix it! And, if that is the case, you should not have the video no signal problem because you will not really be using it at all! Your monitor would be connected to a different graphics interface! And then try to flash the original 031 BIOS,...download the whole package that I provided and the file 'Tahiti.rom" is the original 031...


I flashed back to original tahiti.rom bios


----------



## paleh0rse14

Latest and greatest benches... still on air-cooling since my damn Dwood brackets are taking a tour of North America at the moment. Grrr...

*Setup*
--i5 3570k @ 4.3 GHz
--2x Powercolor AX7870 (XT) Myst Edition in Crossfire @ 1210/1610
--AMD 13.4 Drivers
--Sapphire .30 Bios (for Hynix) on both GPUs
--Win7 x64

*Unigine "Valley" 1.0 -- Extreme HD @ 1920x1080*


http://imgur.com/uAPR11K



*3DMark11 Results*
(P) 13511
Gfx: 17189
Physics: 8440
Combined: 7934
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6458221


http://imgur.com/qidmz3C


----------



## Bluesman

*Palehorse* - that looks like your best score and its using 13.4?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> I flashed back to original tahiti.rom bios


Glad it worked man, congrats!
Now make sure its running fine, and then if you have throttling problem, you can now flash to 028, and hopefully there should be no problem. Welcome back to the party!


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

My VRM temps remain under 81c if i dont add Power to the card, and i also noticed this behavior on my card, when i try to overclock lets say to 1050 the core without adding Power in CCC and i open Furmark the core speed throttles from 925 to 975 and to 1050, it makes a sing with those speeds, upside down and again, but when i open some DX11 game the core stay stable at 1050 without any throttle at all, i noticed that with gpu-z sensor panel. But in benchmarks and furmark tests the only way to stop the throttling is to add +20%Power (to the max) and then it stops throttling, but in games there is no such problem . I got the wierdest tahiti le ever


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> lowering memory clock i am able to get 78C vrm max in OCCT AND gain 25 more mhz to the GPU core ..previously @ 1150/1500 i was getting 97C max in OCCT on the vrms... gpu temp is trivial , as the vrm is the "problem" with the tahiti.. this is a good find..hopefully 1300 on the memory should nt hurt performance .. vrms is happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78C vrm in OCCT!!!! this is on the .028 bios also ...i am using arctic mono plus cooler btw..vrms are a b*tch on these cards


That's your problem, OCCT I noticed makes your VRM SCREAM at you! That's about like running FurMark it just pushes your gpu way harder than is needed for stability testing.
Try using something less hardcore like Heaven or Valley from Unigine or even 3dmark11 Demo.

Microshutter is way better with 13.4 on Heaven! Haven't tested the few games it had issues in yet but I'd have to say Heaven runs as smooth now as when I ran it with my 480s.

Here's my latest bench, I still get some artifacting once I hit 80-85c on the second card... I might just sell it and grab another and cross my fingers it'll hit 1200 with air. Maybe try the .30 bios before I do so though...

1200/1650
.28 bios
3570k @ 4.5ghz


What I'd run for gaming 24/7 due to that finicky card.
1150/1650


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I know heaven was sensitive to cpu overclocks as well, so if you wanted to go all out pale you should try to get a little more on your overclock... I'm not feelin so ambitious right now to do so lol.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Meh I'm not into overclocking ATM and I want a black PCB because I'm going to watercool soon.


yea exactly, when you watercool, the VRM heatsink is going to be the only thing that holds back over clocking. in which case, I think your sapphire will outdo the myst.


----------



## tp4tissue

fawefawefawefawe


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> *RUMOR:* Is the 7870 XT going to be rebranded as an 8870 with more stream processors???
> 
> Take a look at the rumored specs for the 8870: http://videocardz.com/amd/radeon-8000/radeon-hd-8870
> 
> Back in January the stream processors were listed as 1536. They have recently changed to 1792, which is the same as the 7950..
> 
> Is ATI testing the waters of demand with the mislabeled 7870 XT? ( Many reviewers think it should be labeled 7930.) But my guess is ATI first does not want to cannibalize the 7950 market demand; and second, they are testing the demand for this performance level. Note the 256 bit memory bus.
> 
> I personally think the 256 bit memory bus defines this level of performance. As we have seen with a recent Furmark comparison to a 7950, the wider bus makes a big difference in my opinion. So, bottomline, we may want to sit with our 7870 XT and save for a 89xx series.


Yea dude, I play furmark all the time, awesome game.. gotta score high in this one... 7870 suxx


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I noticed when I took off one of my coolers today that the thermal paste is really dry, i don't see why replacing this isn't getting that much better temps.
> the paste reminds me of 2yr old Arctic Silver 5.


DRY? it's suppose to be dry, as opposed to what wet?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13bgarli*
> 
> I am having a horrible time with my VRM temperatures right now, I just replaced my Cooler-master V6 with a Corsair H60 Water-cooling unit in hopes to improve the airflow in my case, but now my VRMs with the side cover off are hitting 113c (not overclocked currently) after 20 minutes of Crysis 3 or any game that maxes it out. (Not to mention my stupid CPU (core i7 920) is also STILL running really warm, 40c idle and 60c under load not overclocked) Any ideas? I really don't want to pull the thermal foam stuff that is on my VRMs in case I ever need to RMA the card. I have a Sapphire 7870 XT. Thanks guys! I just don't want my computer to explode haha.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't think you're mounting properly..

And if you are having trouble with VRM, try taking the shroud off and using 2x 80mm or 2x "HIGH FLOW" 120mm fans instead.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just thinking,could we replace our 1 fan with this style of fan
> 
> 
> much more air moved across card and through fins,should help vrm temps, any thoughts???


why would you want to, blower fans SUCK


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldenwukong*
> 
> I just pulled the plug! It was finally back in stock was waitin for it to come back in stock.


*** no, don't buy that... that's $40 more than the lowest price.. in which case you're better off with the 7950.

Most of us here got in at $160 after we sold the games.

get "THIS" instead

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=OZaSYKy7EeKbCyas14OV6Q0_8kEX3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=14-131-478&Tpk=N82E16814131478&cm_sp=

the 7950 has a 10% discount, and $20 rebate, that brings it down to $250, minus the $50 games, is $200

If you buy that MYST, you'll be paying $250 for the card and minus $50 for the games, which comes out to $200..

SO you see,, the 7950 is a better deal.

The 7870le is only worth it at $160 that the rest of us got it for.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> That's your problem, OCCT I noticed makes your VRM SCREAM at you! That's about like running FurMark it just pushes your gpu way harder than is needed for stability testing.
> Try using something less hardcore like Heaven or Valley from Unigine or even 3dmark11 Demo.
> 
> Microshutter is way better with 13.4 on Heaven! Haven't tested the few games it had issues in yet but I'd have to say Heaven runs as smooth now as when I ran it with my 480s.
> 
> Here's my latest bench, I still get some artifacting once I hit 80-85c on the second card... I might just sell it and grab another and cross my fingers it'll hit 1200 with air. Maybe try the .30 bios before I do so though...
> 
> 1200/1650
> .28 bios
> 3570k @ 4.5ghz
> 
> What I'd run for gaming 24/7 due to that finicky card.
> 1150/1650
> 
> I know heaven was sensitive to cpu overclocks as well, so if you wanted to go all out pale you should try to get a little more on your overclock... I'm not feelin so ambitious right now to do so lol.


^^^^ What he said..

Stop testing with OCCT, it's like intel burn test.. You don't really need it..

In a real game even at 99% load, the VRM does not hit the temps they hit in OCCT..

OCCT pulls 22.5 amps, a real game @ 99% load only pulls 15amps tops.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> DRY? it's suppose to be dry, as opposed to what wet?


Should be pliable, I didn't see a noticeable temp change either when I changed the tim though. I mean I flaked the crap off with my finger and barely any of it stuck to my finger, but it seems to work perfectly fine.


----------



## tugger434

tp4 blower fans dont suck they blow, joking aside,i had a gtx 280 and the air that thing moved was unreal,and that was at the end of the gpu,wed be putting it in the middle so blowing left tand right,covering vrm cooling,stock fan dosnt do a good job as it blows partly down and partly to the sides,the hot air stays under shroud,least with this theres a chance of putting some of that out the rear vent,


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Should be pliable, I didn't see a noticeable temp change either when I changed the tim though. I mean I flaked the crap off with my finger and barely any of it stuck to my finger, but it seems to work perfectly fine.










I see you're some kind of thermal grease connoisseur, has to be just... the right consistency..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> tp4 blower fans dont suck they blow, joking aside,i had a gtx 280 and the air that thing moved was unreal,and that was at the end of the gpu,wed be putting it in the middle so blowing left tand right,covering vrm cooling,stock fan dosnt do a good job as it blows partly down and partly to the sides,the hot air stays under shroud,least with this theres a chance of putting some of that out the rear vent,


I agree the stock fan on the myst is total crap....

Still not a fan of blowers though, they clog easy, very difficult to clean, and almost always louder.

I run open air these days, no pets or small children.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> *Palehorse* - that looks like your best score and its using 13.4?


It was my best 3dmark11 score, but I actually just tied my best Valley score (that I got with 13.3b3).


----------



## tugger434

of course the paste has to be just right lol,im not a fan of blowers either, but they move alot more air in the directions we need,so hopefully wouldnt have to turn them up to high,saying that my old 280 gtx was quiet at 100 and a mates 260 gtx was noisey after 60,im looking on ebay for an old cooler like a 8800 gts just so i can wip blower out n try it


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> My VRM temps remain under 81c if i dont add Power to the card, and i also noticed this behavior on my card, when i try to overclock lets say to 1050 the core without adding Power in CCC and i open Furmark the core speed throttles from 925 to 975 and to 1050, it makes a sing with those speeds, upside down and again, but when i open some DX11 game the core stay stable at 1050 without any throttle at all, i noticed that with gpu-z sensor panel. But in benchmarks and furmark tests the only way to stop the throttling is to add +20%Power (to the max) and then it stops throttling, but in games there is no such problem . I got the wierdest tahiti le ever


Actually that's what all cards do (I think, mine definitely does). I stated a few pages earlier that throttling occurs (if the card is working fine ofc) only under extreme load which is in stress tests or extreme benchmarks. In normal use and even demanding games I monitor my GPU clock speed and it's constant, no throttling.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Actually that's what all cards do (I think, mine definitely does). I stated a few pages earlier that throttling occurs (if the card is working fine ofc) only under extreme load which is in stress tests or extreme benchmarks. In normal use and even demanding games I monitor my GPU clock speed and it's constant, no throttling.


Same here.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Actually that's what all cards do (I think, mine definitely does). I stated a few pages earlier that throttling occurs (if the card is working fine ofc) only under extreme load which is in stress tests or extreme benchmarks. In normal use and even demanding games I monitor my GPU clock speed and it's constant, no throttling.


That's a relief :-D I was so into rmaing this beast but ain't gonna happen now !!! Thumbs up Bios R us!!!!


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I opened a RMA case...waiting for a RMA number for shipping the card. I really don't have time right now and I am willing to spend the $10 to ship it. And hopefully, by the time school is over in 15 days, I will have a replacement/fixed card! Then it will be all fun and games!


lol how things have changed - for the b3st


----------



## tugger434

sorry to sound like a noobie, building pcs for 12 years now lol,
first ati card,theres a driver out on guru 3d, 13.4
now the embarrasing bit,downloaded file,opened with winrar,
exe file wont execute an install,
must be a day of brain freeze coz im stumpted lol
any help would be appreciated,im expecting sarcy comments aswell lol


----------



## Carlosmans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> sorry to sound like a noobie, building pcs for 12 years now lol,
> first ati card,theres a driver out on guru 3d, 13.4
> now the embarrasing bit,downloaded file,opened with winrar,
> exe file wont execute an install,
> must be a day of brain freeze coz im stumpted lol
> any help would be appreciated,im expecting sarcy comments aswell lol


Download from this site instead, 13.5

http://www.overclock.net/t/1385356/amd-catalyst-13-5-beta-2-12-102-3-0-april-16


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlosmans*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> sorry to sound like a noobie, building pcs for 12 years now lol,
> first ati card,theres a driver out on guru 3d, 13.4
> now the embarrasing bit,downloaded file,opened with winrar,
> exe file wont execute an install,
> must be a day of brain freeze coz im stumpted lol
> any help would be appreciated,im expecting sarcy comments aswell lol
> 
> 
> 
> Download from this site instead, 13.5
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1385356/amd-catalyst-13-5-beta-2-12-102-3-0-april-16
Click to expand...

Current thoughts in Guru3d forum are that 13.4 WHQL may be more stable for single cards, while 13.5 Beta 2 is more stable for Crossfire setups.

Of course more testing is necessary, so I know what I'll be doing tonight!


----------



## Carlosmans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Current thoughts in Guru3d forum are that 13.4 WHQL may be more stable for single cards, while 13.5 Beta 2 is more stable for Crossfire setups.
> 
> Of course more testing is necessary, so I know what I'll be doing tonight!


I was just reading the exact same thing, after I had just updated to 13.5 Beta 2

So far all is running very smooth, upped my score on 3D Mark11 as well, if it becomes unstable then will go to 13.4.

like you said more testing is needed.


----------



## paleh0rse14

There is also a custom set of the 13.4 WHQL drivers that was thrown together by "thatguy91" on Guru3D:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377604
This modded packages includes:
- 13.4 WHQL Driver
- 13.3b3 APPS (except for OpenCL that is now integrated) -- these are actually newer than the apps in 13.4 WHQL
- 13.4 CAP 1 (additional App Profiles!) -- which the standard 13.4 WHQL packages do not contain.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> There is also a custom set of the 13.4 WHQL drivers that was thrown together by "thatguy91" on Guru3D:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377604
> This modded packages includes:
> - 13.4 WHQL Driver
> - 13.3b3 APPS (except for OpenCL that is now integrated) -- these are actually newer than the apps in 13.4 WHQL
> - 13.4 CAP 1 (additional App Profiles!) -- which the standard 13.4 WHQL packages do not contain.


Let me know your results *Palehorse*. I know you are crossfired so such results may not strictly apply to single gpu users but I am interested in the CAP 1 experience.


----------



## tugger434

sorry to sound dim again,downloaded 13,5,
removed previous driver ect, rebooted, started install of 13.5 under custom theres no driver highlighted, just install manager and ccc
what gives???


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> sorry to sound dim again,downloaded 13,5,
> removed previous driver ect, rebooted, started install of 13.5 under custom theres no driver highlighted, just install manager and ccc
> what gives???


Maybe because the 13.5 driver is the same as 13.4? This was posted on this driver update http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377604


----------



## krazyatom

I will check and see how 13.5 driver performs in crossfire.


----------



## Vinegar Joe

OK...so I've had a Club Joker 7870 XT for a little while now and I've been struggling with fluctuating clocks/GPU usage. I followed the instructions in the OP but for some reason disabling Powerplay makes no difference. I even tried disabling ULPS but the result was the same - wild fluctuations in both GPU usage and clocks.

Overclocking to 1165 results in a constant fluctuation between 1165 and 925, while running at stock clocks barely hits 975 at all - it's 925 almost solidly (which I find very odd).

I think my BIOS is 31, but I couldn't find any alternatives for the Club cards. Do I need to flash to another BIOS or is there an easier fix? Any help appreciated!


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinegar Joe*
> 
> OK...so I've had a Club Joker 7870 XT for a little while now and I've been struggling with fluctuating clocks/GPU usage. I followed the instructions in the OP but for some reason disabling Powerplay makes no difference. I even tried disabling ULPS but the result was the same - wild fluctuations in both GPU usage and clocks.
> 
> Overclocking to 1165 results in a constant fluctuation between 1165 and 925, while running at stock clocks barely hits 975 at all - it's 925 almost solidly (which I find very odd).
> 
> I think my BIOS is 31, but I couldn't find any alternatives for the Club cards. Do I need to flash to another BIOS or is there an easier fix? Any help appreciated!


One thing I will tell you for sure, 031 bios is famous for this! I had it originally on my Powercolor EZ and was unable to fix fluctuating clocks until I flashed to 028 bios and instantly the clocks were rock solid during OC'ing....now speaking of a 028 or 030(which is also great according to people who have been able to use it) bios, I wouldn't know where to get it for your card, sorry.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> There is also a custom set of the 13.4 WHQL drivers that was thrown together by "thatguy91" on Guru3D:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377604
> This modded packages includes:
> - 13.4 WHQL Driver
> - 13.3b3 APPS (except for OpenCL that is now integrated) -- these are actually newer than the apps in 13.4 WHQL
> - 13.4 CAP 1 (additional App Profiles!) -- which the standard 13.4 WHQL packages do not contain.


So I just tested these custom drivers and it made no difference in terms of increasing fps! In fact, it reduced my Heaven 3.0 performance by 0.1fps, but ofcourse that is negligible amount, hence, no difference...BUT, one this is for sure that it improved or rather fixed the micro-stuttering problem for me, I had not a single micro-stutter in my benchmark run!


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> lol how things have changed - for the b3st


HELLZ YEAH!








In that comment I said I had no time, which in reality is true as I have a ton load of school projects to complete. But I become very obsessive and hence I had to find a way to fix my card and so I did!!!
BTW, Reading your comment reminded me, I gotta cancel/close my RMA case, I received my RMA number yesterday!


----------



## eBombzor

13.5 Beta is out. I linked it in the OP.


----------



## 8800GT

Ok guys I have some great news. As you may know, the 7870 myst had some stuttering issues. Nothing too bad but it was still apparent. Well 13.5b2 fixes it almost entirely. I'm talking pretty much unnoticeable. It really makes the quality of gaming better on this card as you're not having random skipping every few frames. If you plan on sticking to older drivers I found that disabling MLAA, Surface optimizations and tessellation while enabling high quality textures would reduce it quite a bit. 13.5b2 has little to no theoretical FPS gain but it let me go from 1200 core stable to 1225 core stable @ 1.213. Memory OC still unstable past 1550 and that is on elpida.


----------



## Vinegar Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> One thing I will tell you for sure, 031 bios is famous for this! I had it originally on my Powercolor EZ and was unable to fix fluctuating clocks until I flashed to 028 bios and instantly the clocks were rock solid during OC'ing....now speaking of a 028 or 030(which is also great according to people who have been able to use it) bios, I wouldn't know where to get it for your card, sorry.


Ah, so it may well be the BIOS? Thanks for the info.

Has anyone had any luck flashing the BIOS on a Joker card? Or am I stuck with 31?









EDIT: Just seen that the Club3D BIOS in the OP is 028...I may be in luck? Hmm.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Ok guys I have some great news. As you may know, the 7870 myst had some stuttering issues. Nothing too bad but it was still apparent. Well 13.5b2 fixes it almost entirely. I'm talking pretty much unnoticeable. It really makes the quality of gaming better on this card as you're not having random skipping every few frames. If you plan on sticking to older drivers I found that disabling MLAA, Surface optimizations and tessellation while enabling high quality textures would reduce it quite a bit. 13.5b2 has little to no theoretical FPS gain but it let me go from 1200 core stable to 1225 core stable @ 1.213. Memory OC still unstable past 1550 and that is on elpida.


I tried 13.4 modded and it's the same exact thing! No fps gain but absolutely no stuttering in my eyes, whatsoever! I am happy that atleast something changed for the better! As for the OC, I am only using 1100/1500 for daily use right now, will push it once I hopefully buy a better case and mobo in 3-4 weeks...


----------



## 354145

Hello people!

I just registered the forums here because of this awesome thread. I own a Sapphire 7870 XT and i am having some problems that i hope you guys can help me with!

First of all, i get artifacts when ever i go above 1150.. even if i raise the voltage. Is this normal? Just the limit of my card?









Second, i have the .30 bios and my core is fluctuating like a BOSS. This gets fixed if i set the power limit to +20, but it makes my VRMs uncomfortably hot. I have unoffical overclockingmode disabled and extend official overclocking limits enabled. I only have the display drivers installed and not CCC or TrixX, just AfterBurner. Some setting that i have missed?

Third, in ungine heaven i get stuttering.. The "camera" just doesnt move smoothly, it looks like it skips a couple of frames every now and then. Any tips?

EDIT: Is my card faulty? I also have a quite significant coil whine when the card is loaded.

DOUBLE EDIT: I got post #1337


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Hello people!
> 
> I just registered the forums here because of this awesome thread. I own a Sapphire 7870 XT and i am having some problems that i hope you guys can help me with!
> 
> First of all, i get artifacts when ever i go above 1150.. even if i raise the voltage. Is this normal? Just the limit of my card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, i have the .30 bios and my core is fluctuating like a BOSS. This gets fixed if i set the power limit to +20, but it makes my VRMs uncomfortably hot. I have unoffical overclockingmode disabled and extend official overclocking limits enabled. I only have the display drivers installed and not CCC or TrixX, just AfterBurner. Some setting that i have missed?
> 
> Third, in ungine heaven i get stuttering.. The "camera" just doesnt move smoothly, it looks like it skips a couple of frames every now and then. Any tips?
> 
> EDIT: Is my card faulty? I also have a quite significant coil whine when the card is loaded.


My recommendation? Remove the drivers, install 13.5 including CCC and enable unofficial overclocking without powerplay while disabling ULPS. Reduce power limit to +8% and see if that helps. Try Stock voltage and/or 1.213 if it isn't stable on stock. These card are heat sensitive so 1200 may be stable if at 70C but unstable at 80C. It could also be the limit of the card but I seriously doubt it. What is your ASIC quality?

13.5b2 will fix the stuttering in Unigine if you are referring to the skipped frames and sporadic stop/go. At least it did for me.


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> My recommendation? Remove the drivers, install 13.5 including CCC and enable unofficial overclocking without powerplay while disabling ULPS. Reduce power limit to +8% and see if that helps. Try Stock voltage and/or 1.213 if it isn't stable on stock. These card are heat sensitive so 1200 may be stable if at 70C but unstable at 80C. It could also be the limit of the card but I seriously doubt it. What is your ASIC quality?
> 
> 13.5b2 will fix the stuttering in Unigine if you are referring to the skipped frames and sporadic stop/go. At least it did for me.


I am going to follow your instructions exactly just for the sake of it. My asic quality is like 67.6 or something very similar.
I cant check right now as i have uninstalled the drivers. Should i go with the 13.5 drivers or 13.5b2? I am not running crossfire.


----------



## goldenwukong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> *** no, don't buy that... that's $40 more than the lowest price.. in which case you're better off with the 7950.
> 
> Most of us here got in at $160 after we sold the games.
> 
> get "THIS" instead
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=OZaSYKy7EeKbCyas14OV6Q0_8kEX3_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=14-131-478&Tpk=N82E16814131478&cm_sp=
> 
> the 7950 has a 10% discount, and $20 rebate, that brings it down to $250, minus the $50 games, is $200
> 
> If you buy that MYST, you'll be paying $250 for the card and minus $50 for the games, which comes out to $200..
> 
> SO you see,, the 7950 is a better deal.
> 
> The 7870le is only worth it at $160 that the rest of us got it for.


Hey thanks for pointing this out butttt I din't have enough money and I reallly wanted to upgrade and been planning to get the 7870 xt. But with the $15 rebate plus 2 games that i'm selling out of 3 and selling my old 7770, I really only spent $135 so ehhh not bad right?


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> My recommendation? Remove the drivers, install 13.5 including CCC and enable unofficial overclocking without powerplay while disabling ULPS. Reduce power limit to +8% and see if that helps. Try Stock voltage and/or 1.213 if it isn't stable on stock. These card are heat sensitive so 1200 may be stable if at 70C but unstable at 80C. It could also be the limit of the card but I seriously doubt it. What is your ASIC quality?
> 
> 13.5b2 will fix the stuttering in Unigine if you are referring to the skipped frames and sporadic stop/go. At least it did for me.


Thank you alot. The clocks are no longer fluctuating even with power limit at 0!

I have a really weird issue that i would like some input on. In afterburner my memory clock is shown as 1361mHz even though it is set at 1500. OSD shows 1361 also, AND Kombustor. Gpu-z however displays 1500mHz. Which one should i trust???


----------



## tp4tissue

Put in a 3rd fan today for a total of 3x80mm, my vrm temps went from 83-85C Load L4D2 8xeqAA 2560x1600 to 63-65C..









Having a fan directly blowing at the VRM section makes a huge difference it seems.

I am having much less artifacts as well at 1210/1550, It would seem that VRM temperature is more important than GPU core temp.









Question to hynix owners, what are you getting on ram OC, please specify bios used.


----------



## KaBAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Thank you alot. The clocks are no longer fluctuating even with power limit at 0!
> 
> I have a really weird issue that i would like some input on. In afterburner my memory clock is shown as 1361mHz even though it is set at 1500. OSD shows 1361 also, AND Kombustor. Gpu-z however displays 1500mHz. Which one should i trust???


You can ignore the false reading of the memory in Afterburner.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Put in a 3rd fan today for a total of 3x80mm, my vrm temps went from 83-85C Load L4D2 8xeqAA 2560x1600 to 63-65C..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a fan directly blowing at the VRM section makes a huge difference it seems.
> 
> I am having much less artifacts as well at 1210/1550, It would seem that VRM temperature is more important than GPU core temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question to hynix owners, what are you getting on ram OC, please specify bios used.


Definitely true! I was about to post about my VRM temps as they never even hit 70C in Heaven 3.0 w/ extreme Tesselation + 16XAF + 4XAA @ 1680x1050(my max)! Right now running Heaven for half hour, VRM temps were stuck @ 68C! The reason I believe is as tp4tissue said, I have a Raidmax Smilidon case that has a side fan that blows air directly onto the GPU and as I got the EZ, its somewhat open design allows the blowing air to directly hit the VRM's keeping their temps very acceptable! Ofcourse I had to mod the case to fix the fan because the copper pipes of the GPU were not allowing for the side window to close with the default construction...


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> *VRM AND MEMORY OBSERVATION*
> 
> Now that I am watercooled, I have more freedom to increase memory and core. What I am finding is that even moderate memory overclocks drive much higher VRM temps. I just jumped to 1635 memory from 1610 and my VRMs jumped from 64 to 74. This gave only moderate scores and fps in Heaven Valley - not really worth it, in my opinion. I know the pros say that increases in memory usually don't gain you much compared to core increases but I also don't like what it does to heat.
> 
> I've settled on 1235/1620 as a good combo that keeps VRM heat down but gives me better stability than higher memory, or for that matter, higher cores (1245 and 1253 are stable but have some micro-stuttering and not much fps gain.)


AGREED!! VRM and MEMORY


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> trust me its not worth a dime. its the same as EZ edition. atleast the heatsink part


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230963657322&ssPageName=ADME:L:BOWO:US:1123#ht_331wt_1129

One MAn Garbage anothers treasure- the buyer was grateful:

he messaged me that he was gonna offer 12 bucks and he realize it worth the 18 because he needed it really bad - his son broke the fan , don't ask how he say..i need it ASAP .. GOD is Good!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> AGREED!! VRM and MEMORY


I don't mean to nitpick, but you don't run 1440x900 all the time right? I just wonder because at that res you could have 32x MSAA and still have plenty of bandwidth to spare. At 2560x1600 10gb of bandwidth probably means an extra 2-3 fps which is great. At 1440x900, it means absolutely nothing. Impressive card nontheless.

I'm actually wondering about the correlation between ASIC quality and Vdroop. My friend's 7870 XT has an ASIC quality of 71% and @ stock voltage it drops to about 1.146v. Mine is 68% ASIC quality and @ 1.213v it drops to about 1.152v at load meaning his has better voltage efficiency by far. Anyone care to help me confirm or deny?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> My recommendation? Remove the drivers, install 13.5 including CCC and enable unofficial overclocking without powerplay while disabling ULPS. Reduce power limit to +8% and see if that helps. Try Stock voltage and/or 1.213 if it isn't stable on stock. These card are heat sensitive so 1200 may be stable if at 70C but unstable at 80C. It could also be the limit of the card but I seriously doubt it. What is your ASIC quality?
> 
> 13.5b2 will fix the stuttering in Unigine if you are referring to the skipped frames and sporadic stop/go. At least it did for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you alot. The clocks are no longer fluctuating even with power limit at 0!
> 
> I have a really weird issue that i would like some input on. In afterburner my memory clock is shown as 1361mHz even though it is set at 1500. OSD shows 1361 also, AND Kombustor. Gpu-z however displays 1500mHz. Which one should i trust???
Click to expand...

Trust GPU-Z.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I don't mean to nitpick, but you don't run 1440x900 all the time right? I just wonder because at that res you could have 32x MSAA and still have plenty of bandwidth to spare. At 2560x1600 10gb of bandwidth probably means an extra 2-3 fps which is great. At 1440x900, it means absolutely nothing. Impressive card nontheless.
> 
> I'm actually wondering about the correlation between ASIC quality and Vdroop. My friend's 7870 XT has an ASIC quality of 71% and @ stock voltage it drops to about 1.146v. Mine is 68% ASIC quality and @ 1.213v it drops to about 1.152v at load meaning his has better voltage efficiency by far. Anyone care to help me confirm or deny?


i have 79.7% ASIC and my voltage droop - 1.127v max in gpuz... this is why i have 1150 max overclock.. no wonder i cannot pin 1200mhz!!

Good Find!!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> i have 79.7% ASIC and my voltage droop - 1.127v max in gpuz... this is why i have 1150 max overclock.. no wonder i cannot pin 1200mhz!!
> 
> Good Find!!


79%? wow thats incredible. Although It vdroops a lot more that means It requires much less to work. Do you use constant voltage and unofficial overclocking sans powerplay as well as disabled ULPS? If you could get your Vdroop in order you're card could be golden.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> i have 79.7% ASIC and my voltage droop - 1.127v max in gpuz... this is why i have 1150 max overclock.. no wonder i cannot pin 1200mhz!!
> 
> Good Find!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> 79%? wow thats incredible. Although It vdroops a lot more that means It requires much less to work. Do you use constant voltage and unofficial overclocking sans powerplay as well as disabled ULPS? If you could get your Vdroop in order you're card could be golden.


My higher Asic card Vdroops like a mofo which is what ruins the overclock, and no setting makes it much better, yea I can force constant voltage but it still vdroops under heavy load. My lower Asic card barely vdroops on the other hand and it clocks like a beast.

I missed that bench post Bluesman as well, that single card run is sick.

I have a confession... I bought this kit PowerColor AX7950 x2 bundle at $539.99-$180(games) so $359.99.
I just hope it's the older style with the bios switch so I can play, I plan to keep the one 7870xt and put it in my other computer.
I'm still not on the list with all the info for the club lol


----------



## tp4tissue

They should really just rename ASIC Quality to ASCI "Attribute" this way people don't automatically think more is better..

For air cooling, lower asic is better, because this allows you to overvolt more.


----------



## MikeMike86

*Sapphire's response to ASIC quality*
"Even with an ASIC value of 55.4%, it seemed pretty decent. Although, I'm starting to wonder if these card were intended for the Vapor-X line but had terrible ASIC score. I actually ordered the exact same card for a customer build and it had an ASIC value of 58%. Very poor ASIC quality (< 60%) for both cards that I bought."

Manufacturer Response:GPUZ "ASIC Quality" is not an actual measurement of PCB quality.

It is a calculation based on the voltages and clocks of the across the card and then compared to a reference design.

You will generally find that a card with lower "ASIC Quality" will overclock a lot better than cards with higher "ASIC Quality".

This is usually due to revised PCB designs with better VRM designs offer higher voltages and clocks which lower the "ASIC Quality" score.
This is supported and discussed in detail in many forums.
^^(Stolen from andandtech)^^

Definition of ASIC:
Pronounced ay-sik, and short for Application-Specific Integrated Circuit, a chip designed for a particular application (as opposed to the integrated circuits that control functions such as RAM in a PC). ASICs are built by connecting existing circuit building blocks in new ways. Since the building blocks already exist in a library, it is much easier to produce a new ASIC than to design a new chip from scratch.

ASICs are commonly used in automotive computers to control the functions of the vehicle and in PDAs.

Then of course GPUz's explanation:


Should clear up some of the confusion.

On another note:
Do not buy Sapphire, I'm RMA'ing a regular 7870 that craped out and their RMA process is terribly annoying and repetitive. They also forward you to a company called Althon Micro, Inc. to handle their RMAs..
Only others I've dealt with were MSI and ASRock, both which I highly recommend.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys,

I ran into some issues last night, though I had thought that I nailed down my OC settings. My card was set to 1100/1500 +10% as I keep it now. I've had no issues while stressing, benching or gaming (though for some reason, OCCT seems to lose FPS after a while.. different story).

I was browsing the net and watching some fullscreen movies, and my card crashed. Screen got filled with horizontal lines and froze. I still had sound in my speakers. I rebooted and it was fine. Thought It may have been from the BETA drivers (13.2) and kind of doubt it was the OC since the card only goes to 500/925 while browsing the net/watching videos, never to turbo and thus overclocked speed.

Did any of you guys/gals encounter something similar?

Cheers!


----------



## smith1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Put in a 3rd fan today for a total of 3x80mm, my vrm temps went from 83-85C Load L4D2 8xeqAA 2560x1600 to 63-65C..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a fan directly blowing at the VRM section makes a huge difference it seems.
> 
> I am having much less artifacts as well at 1210/1550, It would seem that VRM temperature is more important than GPU core temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question to hynix owners, what are you getting on ram OC, please specify bios used.


Can you show us a picture, how the 3 fans are set up?


----------



## Vorado

Well my old 6970 just died lucky with the warranty and i received this board as a replace sapphire 7870XT .Nice boost in performance .. Well i tried to OC it i cant go over 1175 Mhz over that i get Artifacts. Also i put Vcore at 1.3v but is not set always stays at 1.256v .....Any solution ? ASCI is 62.9%


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith1212*
> 
> Can you show us a picture, how the 3 fans are set up?


Make sure there is an INCH gap from the LEFT of the case, because the metal cleft from the pcie mounting bracket blocks airflow.

Also, fans need SPACE above and below them to properly move their rated CFM... the reason the stock type fans don't do a good job is because there's no space beneath them









Top and bottom spacing should be around 2cm

You can test this for yourself if you don't believe me.. Plug a fan in and put your hand real close, notice the air pressure is GONE and you get back flow on the reverse side near the rim.

Basically imagine air as a liquid, if there isn't enough space the Fan will simply be turning "Through" the liquid, instead of MOVING the liquid.


----------



## Vinegar Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinegar Joe*
> 
> Ah, so it may well be the BIOS? Thanks for the info.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck flashing the BIOS on a Joker card? Or am I stuck with 31?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just seen that the Club3D BIOS in the OP is 028...I may be in luck? Hmm.


Hmm... I guess nobody here has flashed a Joker card? Don't think I'd risk it, but that means I'm stuck with this annoying clock fluctuation


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Well my old 6970 just died lucky with the warranty and i received this board as a replace sapphire 7870XT .Nice boost in performance .. Well i tried to OC it i cant go over 1175 Mhz over that i get Artifacts. Also i put Vcore at 1.3v but is not set always stays at 1.256v .....Any solution ? ASCI is 62.9%


I have a similar problem, this can be temporary solved by enabling "force constant voltage" though. But it feels kind of stupid to run a card with a power saving feature on full voltage 24/7.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> I have a similar problem, this can be temporary solved by enabling "force constant voltage" though. But it feels kind of stupid to run a card with a power saving feature on full voltage 24/7.


I checked with my killawatt, you save 30watt/hr

but, you could, just "reboot" and it goes back to default voltage profile..

I don't mind rebooting after a gaming session since SSDs reboot so fast..


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I checked with my killawatt, you save 30watt/hr
> 
> but, you could, just "reboot" and it goes back to default voltage profile..
> 
> I don't mind rebooting after a gaming session since SSDs reboot so fast..


Im on a pre dinosaur age / pre big bang age HDD so for me it's pretty annoying ^^


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I ran into some issues last night, though I had thought that I nailed down my OC settings. My card was set to 1100/1500 +10% as I keep it now. I've had no issues while stressing, benching or gaming (though for some reason, OCCT seems to lose FPS after a while.. different story).
> 
> I was browsing the net and watching some fullscreen movies, and my card crashed. Screen got filled with horizontal lines and froze. I still had sound in my speakers. I rebooted and it was fine. Thought It may have been from the BETA drivers (13.2) and kind of doubt it was the OC since the card only goes to 500/925 while browsing the net/watching videos, never to turbo and thus overclocked speed.
> 
> Did any of you guys/gals encounter something similar?
> 
> Cheers!


My Sapphire card did the same, even though it was a 7870GHz Edition, same thing and it does it completely random and that's why I'm RMAing it.. I just hope the new card doesn't do the same.

Sapphire has this issue throughout their entire line if you google it you'll see.. I'm assuming due to the cheaper build quality overall.. I'll never buy another card from them again, they don't have the best customer service either, but that's the norm anymore.
Here's their awesome high quality RMA form:


Spoiler: Click me to see their high quality RMA form!






You have to go through Sapphire then Althon, which I assume they outsourced their RMA'ing to.

Here's a link to a common RMA experience: click here


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> My Sapphire card did the same, even though it was a 7870GHz Edition, same thing and it does it completely random and that's why I'm RMAing it.. I just hope the new card doesn't do the same.
> 
> Sapphire has this issue throughout their entire line if you google it you'll see.. I'm assuming due to the cheaper build quality overall.. I'll never buy another card from them again, they don't have the best customer service either, but that's the norm anymore.
> Here's their awesome high quality RMA form:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click me to see their high quality RMA form!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go through Sapphire then Althon, which I assume they outsourced their RMA'ing to.
> 
> Here's a link to a common RMA experience: click here


Idk why you're going through RMA, just call up your credit card company and say, newegg sold you a bum card that died in only xxxxx...

if you have good credit... it's Newegg's problem... and this is really the better way to handle it because sapphire doesn't give a **** about you, but they will give a **** about whether newegg sells their stuff....

You didn't buy it from sapphire, you bought it from newegg.. so they have some responsibility..


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> My Sapphire card did the same, even though it was a 7870GHz Edition, same thing and it does it completely random and that's why I'm RMAing it.. I just hope the new card doesn't do the same.
> 
> Sapphire has this issue throughout their entire line if you google it you'll see.. I'm assuming due to the cheaper build quality overall.. I'll never buy another card from them again, they don't have the best customer service either, but that's the norm anymore.
> Here's their awesome high quality RMA form:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click me to see their high quality RMA form!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go through Sapphire then Althon, which I assume they outsourced their RMA'ing to.
> 
> Here's a link to a common RMA experience: click here


I've owned a series of Sapphire cards so far (9600xt, 1950xt, hd5770, hd6870) and have had no issue with them so far, I can't blame it on the brand just for a crash. Other than this, my card is working just fine, and since I was using BETA drivers it may be that. I've rolled back to 13.1 (though performance is a bit lower than the BETA drivers) and I'll see if that fixes it. Since I'm OC-ing the card, if I still get the issue I'll roll back to stock. If then the issue is still present then I'll return the card. I can return it within one month of the purchase to the store I bought it from, so I won't have any issues going through Sapphire's outsourced RMA process, as I do believe you it's a pain.

Edit: I've left my PC running loops of 3DMark 11 while I'm at work, curious to see if it gets any problems or not...


----------



## Vorado

Well i set force voltage in msi AB i put voltage at 1.2 , 1.3 in AfterBurrner shows the value i set but in any HwMonitor the voltage is 1.256 always . Cant go over 1.256 and lower if force constant voltage is enable ?


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Well i set force voltage in msi AB i put voltage at 1.2 , 1.3 in AfterBurrner shows the value i set but in any HwMonitor the voltage is 1.256 always . Cant go over 1.256 and lower if force constant voltage is enable ?


What does GPU-Z show?


----------



## Vorado

Msi AB shows 1.3 v ,Hw monitor shows 1.256V ,GPU-Z VDDC 1.170-1.176V


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Msi AB shows 1.3 v ,Hw monitor shows 1.256V ,GPU-Z VDDC 1.170-1.176V


Trust GPU-Z. You are most likely experiencing V-droop just as everyone else and 1.3 just seems like a very unlikely value to get, and the 1.256V bug in afterburner seems to be common with theese cards.
It always shows 1.256V for me in afterburner. I generally go with GPU-Z

EDIT: Oh, AFTERBURNER shows 1.3V? In the right window? Not what you set the value to?


----------



## Vorado

Yes look


I reset all setting to default ... now Gpu-z shows over 1.2v but the gpu clock is not always same speed .....If i give +20% power i get gpu clock constant but vddc drops to 1.168-1.17v .......Strange i change voltage from 1.2-1.3v nothing happens in gpu-z same value as in picture if all are default or if +20 powerlimit ....


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Yes look
> 
> 
> I reset all setting to default ... now Gpu-z shows over 1.2v but the gpu clock is not always same speed .....If i give +20% power i get gpu clock constant but vddc drops to 1.168-1.17v .......Strange i change voltage from 1.2-1.3v nothing happens in gpu-z same value as in picture if all are default or if +20 powerlimit ....


I had the same problem and was able to solve it by using force constant voltage, changing the voltage a notch (6+) and pressing apply. I also think i loaded the card for a while and then closed Kombustor/ungine heaven just to check so that the voltage would stay. If the voltage stayed i was able to change the voltage. But i dont think it changed during load. I think the beta version of MSI afterburner is slightly bugged.

It seems it can somehow edit the low power state clocks when using force constant voltage but not the high power state.

NOTE: You really shouldnt trust anything im saying as i am relatively new to this.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> My Sapphire card did the same, even though it was a 7870GHz Edition, same thing and it does it completely random and that's why I'm RMAing it.. I just hope the new card doesn't do the same.
> 
> Sapphire has this issue throughout their entire line if you google it you'll see.. I'm assuming due to the cheaper build quality overall.. I'll never buy another card from them again, they don't have the best customer service either, but that's the norm anymore.
> Here's their awesome high quality RMA form:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click me to see their high quality RMA form!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to go through Sapphire then Althon, which I assume they outsourced their RMA'ing to.
> 
> Here's a link to a common RMA experience: click here
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned a series of Sapphire cards so far (9600xt, 1950xt, hd5770, hd6870) and have had no issue with them so far, I can't blame it on the brand just for a crash. Other than this, my card is working just fine, and since I was using BETA drivers it may be that. I've rolled back to 13.1 (though performance is a bit lower than the BETA drivers) and I'll see if that fixes it. Since I'm OC-ing the card, if I still get the issue I'll roll back to stock. If then the issue is still present then I'll return the card. I can return it within one month of the purchase to the store I bought it from, so I won't have any issues going through Sapphire's outsourced RMA process, as I do believe you it's a pain.
> 
> Edit: I've left my PC running loops of 3DMark 11 while I'm at work, curious to see if it gets any problems or not...
Click to expand...

Why not use the new official 13.4 WHQL drivers that include tweaks and profiles for our cards, specifically?


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Why not use the new official 13.4 WHQL drivers that include tweaks and profiles for our cards, specifically?


Could you please explain more in depth what that means.

Profiles within CCC? Bear with me, i am still new at this.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Why not use the new official 13.4 WHQL drivers that include tweaks and profiles for our cards, specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please explain more in depth what that means.
> 
> Profiles within CCC? Bear with me, i am still new at this.
Click to expand...

Meaning that the majority of the Tahiti-specific changes aren't in the older 13.1 drivers. The official 13.4 drivers released yesterday do have said tweaks. If you also download and install the "13.4 cap1", you'll get all the latest application profiles.

Our cards are Tahiti-based.

You could also try the new 13.5beta2 Drivers that also include the tweaks.

Just make sure you're doing a proper complete driver wipe whenever you switch drivers.I recommend the separately released "ATI Un-install Utility" for that purpose.


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Meaning that the majority of the Tahiti-specific changes aren't in the older 13.1 drivers. The official 13.4 drivers released yesterday do have said tweaks. If you also download and install the "13.4 cap1", you'll get all the latest application profiles.
> 
> Our cards are Tahiti-based.
> 
> You could also try the new 13.5beta2 Drivers that also include the tweaks.
> 
> Just make sure you're doing a proper complete driver wipe whenever you switch drivers.I recommend the separately released "ATI Un-install Utility" for that purpose.


Okay thanks alot for explaining that so clearly. I am currently using the 13.5b2 drivers so i guess im set









Still having some issues though, but i have stopped blaming bios/drivers/utilities for my issues because most of the times i caused them myself haha


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230963657322&ssPageName=ADME:L:BOWO:US:1123#ht_331wt_1129
> 
> One MAn Garbage anothers treasure- the buyer was grateful:
> 
> he messaged me that he was gonna offer 12 bucks and he realize it worth the 18 because he needed it really bad - his son broke the fan , don't ask how he say..i need it ASAP .. GOD is Good!


Lol i guess you are right. My point was why not buy third party heatsink for 30-40$ and invest the money there. Are you watercooling? or doing the Red Mod


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Okay thanks alot for explaining that so clearly. I am currently using the 13.5b2 drivers so i guess im set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still having some issues though, but i have stopped blaming bios/drivers/utilities for my issues because most of the times i caused them myself haha


You may wish to try the 13.4 WHQL + 13.4 CAP1 combination, as well. Some have said that it works better for single GPUs, while the 13.5beta2 + 13.4 CAP1 combo works better for Crossfire setups.

The beauty of it is that it only takes about three minutes to change out our drivers these days...


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> You may wish to try the 13.4 WHQL + 13.4 CAP1 combination, as well. Some have said that it works better for single GPUs, while the 13.5beta2 + 13.4 CAP1 combo works better for Crossfire setups.
> 
> The beauty of it is that it only takes about three minutes to change out our drivers these days...


Thanks for the advice and for being so helpful!

Just to make sure, these are the drivers you are talking about right?

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/amd_catalyst_13_4_whql_download.html
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/amd_catalyst_application_profile_download_1126.html


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Why not use the new official 13.4 WHQL drivers that include tweaks and profiles for our cards, specifically?


I wasn't aware of their release  Steam usually tells me when there's a new driver available for download. It didn't ...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Thanks for the advice and for being so helpful!
> 
> Just to make sure, these are the drivers you are talking about right?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/amd_catalyst_13_4_whql_download.html
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/amd_catalyst_application_profile_download_1126.html


There are threads here on OCN for all of the above:
http://www.overclock.net/f/70/ati-drivers-and-overclocking-software


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Just submitted my request to join this club!

I'm very proud to be an owner of such an awesome graphics card!


----------



## crayneogeo

The new beta drivers sucked for me. I was not able to come out of standby, and I was getting black screens on 3dmark. I am using crossfire.

I have been good with the 13.3 beta's. I might try the 13.4 today.


----------



## crayneogeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> I had the same problem and was able to solve it by using force constant voltage, changing the voltage a notch (6+) and pressing apply. I also think i loaded the card for a while and then closed Kombustor/ungine heaven just to check so that the voltage would stay. If the voltage stayed i was able to change the voltage. But i dont think it changed during load. I think the beta version of MSI afterburner is slightly bugged.
> 
> It seems it can somehow edit the low power state clocks when using force constant voltage but not the high power state.
> 
> NOTE: You really shouldnt trust anything im saying as i am relatively new to this.


I posted many pages back that there seems to be a bug in the drivers, and if you want both cards to run full out, right before you benchmark, just go in and adjust the overdrive setting by a notch, up or down, then hit apply on both cards. You will then not see the jumping up and down on the second card.


----------



## Vinegar Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinegar Joe*
> 
> Hmm... I guess nobody here has flashed a Joker card? Don't think I'd risk it, but that means I'm stuck with this annoying clock fluctuation


Just a heads-up for any Joker owners having the same clock fluctuation issue - I flashed my card from the 031 bios to the 028 (from the link in the OP) and it worked a treat. Clocks/GPU usage are now constant as you would expect.

EDIT: I think all the 028 bios really does is allow you to turn off Powerplay. It still operates with fluctuating clocks with Powerplay enabled. I did a couple of tests in Unigine Valley and with Powerplay enabled (fluctuating clocks) I got 45.5 average FPS, and with Poerplay disabled (stable clocks) it was 49.7. Both tests were Overclocked to 1165.


----------



## Carlosmans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinegar Joe*
> 
> Just a heads-up for any Joker owners having the same clock fluctuation issue - I flashed my card from the 031 bios to the 028 (from the link in the OP) and it worked a treat. Clocks/GPU usage are now constant as you would expect.


I had exactly the same problem with my VTX Black edition, had really bad performance on the .031 and flashed with .028 and now no problems.

seems that for the XT cards there is something wrong with the .031 bios.


----------



## Vinegar Joe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlosmans*
> 
> I had exactly the same problem with my VTX Black edition, had really bad performance on the .031 and flashed with .028 and now no problems.
> 
> seems that for the XT cards there is something wrong with the .031 bios.


Sorry, just edited my post - I think (at least as far as the Joker cards are concerned), the 028 bios allows you to turn Powerplay off. With the 031 bios it just wouldn't switch off no matter what settings I chose in Afterburner. Either way, the 028 bios works great, and still allows you to have the fluctuating clocks if you want to save a bit of power


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Why not use the new official 13.4 WHQL drivers that include tweaks and profiles for our cards, specifically?


Yep, I've installed the latest 13.4 WHQL and the performance is about as good as 13.3 Beta, but they don't seem to have the memory leak that the betas had on my system. Didn't encounter any stability issues so far either. Hope this will stick. Still running 1100/1500.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Why not use the new official 13.4 WHQL drivers that include tweaks and profiles for our cards, specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I've installed the latest 13.4 WHQL and the performance is about as good as 13.3 Beta, but they don't seem to have the memory leak that the betas had on my system. Didn't encounter any stability issues so far either. Hope this will stick. Still running 1100/1500.
Click to expand...

Excellent!









I run those same clocks as my 24/7 settings. There's no need to run the card at full OC speed just for normal gaming.


----------



## bkal117

Anyone figure out how to get a voltage unlock done on these?!?

I love this card, but am currently in the works to buy a 7950 from a friend's friend. In that case I hope I can get some awesome CF set up or I may just sell it. I have had fun with the XT tho. wish me luck!


----------



## tugger434

im still looking for a better fan to replace the noisey one istalled on my club 3d version


looks like it would move alot more air across pcb the way the blades r facing

looks like that framework could be adapted to sit ontop of the card, held in place with a hot glue gun,the depth the fan sits could be adjusted to allow optimum air movemet under the shroud, as i think current fans r way to close to the cooler


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Lol i guess you are right. My point was why not buy third party heatsink for 30-40$ and invest the money there. Are you watercooling? or doing the Red Mod


Eye *rasta lingo* maybe even pirates







...Eye went and bought a Arctic Mono Plus for: my card. So that why i sold ithe stock cooler.it is sort of a game for me "bargain out" hardware ....

the card$208 ,cost me 180 in the end.

with the price of the aftermarket cooler+$45 and
selling the bundled games-$60
and the stock cooler-$13









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186063


----------



## 354145

Is it normal for a Sapphire 7870 XT to get artifacts when ever going above 1150mhz / 1500mhz even with forced voltage set to 1.3?
In ungine heaven i am even getting artifacts at 1150, but they are so incredibly difficult to notice that im not sure if it makes a difference, does it?

I'm getting red and green kind of "blurry" circles/spots (not perfect circles, and the red/green fades towards the edges so there is no clear line) when looking at the smoke coming out of the chimney in ungine heaven for example. I am also getting these artifacts when the camera "focuses out" so the background is blurry. Ocassionally i even get checkboard patterns with varying colours in these types of situations.

Just wondering if there is something wrong with my card or if this is just as high as it goes







, i apreciate any help!


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

I must say the new official drivers giving me some artifacts in world of Warcraft , and the screen sparkles the textures, I used uninstall tool went back to 13.1 and the problem was solved, I had stock clocks and settings as well!


----------



## tugger434

beasz, id be interested in ure temps and noise,my worry is the vrms dont seem to like after market coolers and seem to suffer


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Is it normal for a Sapphire 7870 XT to get artifacts when ever going above 1150mhz / 1500mhz even with forced voltage set to 1.3?
> In ungine heaven i am even getting artifacts at 1150, but they are so incredibly difficult to notice that im not sure if it makes a difference, does it?
> 
> I'm getting red and green kind of "blurry" circles/spots (not perfect circles, and the red/green fades towards the edges so there is no clear line) when looking at the smoke coming out of the chimney in ungine heaven for example. I am also getting these artifacts when the camera "focuses out" so the background is blurry. Ocassionally i even get checkboard patterns with varying colours in these types of situations.
> 
> Just wondering if there is something wrong with my card or if this is just as high as it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i apreciate any help!


On my xt I'm having artifacts only when I overclock higher than 1200mhz the core, and they are just a few, at 1240 it starts to artifact a lot.. But I had power limit to +20% bare in mind not all chips the same, I don't know why this happens tho, it makes a company look bad.....


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> On my xt I'm having artifacts only when I overclock higher than 1200mhz the core, and they are just a few, at 1240 it starts to artifact a lot.. But I had power limit to +20% bare in mind not all chips the same, I don't know why this happens tho, it makes a company look bad.....


I currently have my power limit set to 8%. I found that this was the number that prevented my card from having fluctuating clocks. I still have not fully understood the concept of power limit.
Pherhaps you or someone else more experienced than me could explain this?

SO glad i registered these forums just to participate in this thread







Would probably have RMAd my card otherwise.

EDIT: Just used google







stupid of me to ask in the first place.

But now i have another question. How do i modify my BOOST voltage and my boost voltage alone?
I cant seem to do it in afterburner. I also dont feel like using force constant voltage.
Bios? Or maybe im just being a complete newb again.

THIRD edit







: I am asking the above question to the entire thread, not you specifically 3n3rg3ia


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> beasz, id be interested in ure temps and noise,my worry is the vrms dont seem to like after market coolers and seem to suffer


you are right! especially with the arctic cooling stuff - the gpu will be cool and hotter vrms .. i read bout this the the gtx 580... but luckily my vrm are not hotter , but i find i MUST run the arctic mono at 100% fan- thank God it is a SILENT fan ..or the vrms will get to 110C with OCCT and thermal shut down..so with the 100% fan and mono set up i amd gettting :

OCCT-with fan @ 100% arctic mono

GPU- 63C max @ 1150 mhz
VRM- 97C max @ 1150 mhz - bios .028 , bios .032 vrm at the speed temp is 87C!!!! bios .32 artcifacts for me









With the Stock cooler OCCT :

GPU was 87-90C @ 1150 mhz with max fan -blow dryer!!! lol
VRMs - i am embarrassed to admit i dont know becuase i didnt start monitoring them until i got the aftermarket cooler
so i am curious myself about the stock fan and vrm temps.. i guess cuase i was so concerned about the 90C gpu temps .. i didnt care bout the vrm until i got the gpu under control then i had time to take notice









but on this forum people i see saying with stock cooler the vrm are in th 90-105C!! when gaming! so i feel it is a improvment cuase i get vrm temps of 63-70C when doing BF3 and bioshock infinite


----------



## beasz

yea get the arctic mono - the fan is SILENT @ 100% it is realy a 120 mm case fan .. it seem so you- cannot hear it


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> On my xt I'm having artifacts only when I overclock higher than 1200mhz the core, and they are just a few, at 1240 it starts to artifact a lot.. But I had power limit to +20% bare in mind not all chips the same, I don't know why this happens tho, it makes a company look bad.....


the only thing powercolor myst have going for it is , ZERO coil whine .. it uses

Gold Power Kr design where it uses 5+1+1 phases board power design to enhance power efficiency and stability. Additionally, DrMos and IR Digital PWM are used to minimize switching loss and maximize the power efficiency

i think that is a plus , even tough the stock cooler sucks


----------



## tugger434

beasz what vrm temps do u get with a benchmark run of bioshock inf


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> beasz what vrm temps do u get with a benchmark run of bioshock inf


i select "2" ultra DoFF
and resolution 1920x1080

temps at stock clock:

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/04/25/e48.png
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/04/25/beb.png

i will test the temps at 1150:

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/04/25/2bm.png
http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/04/25/7w2.png


----------



## tugger434

just did a comparison at stock

vrms hit 43,my case must have slightly better airflow sumehow


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just did a comparison at stock
> 
> vrms hit 43,my case must have slightly better airflow sumehow


are those the "max" temps during the benchmark? i show max temps ...interesting anyhow ..what cooler you have if these is max temps?


----------



## tugger434

just did a run at 1190

standard cooler ,yep max temps


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just did a run at 1190
> 
> standard cooler ,yep max temps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just did a run at 1190
> 
> standard cooler ,yep max temps


it look like the temps after 20 seconds - i am looking at the red bars. what does it show AFTER the benchmark? set the selector on "max" for the vrms 1 & 2 .. i give a honest report . we are only fooling ourselves to give rigged results ..


----------



## tugger434

thats me hitting take pic as soon as it completes
ill rerun


----------



## tugger434

what do u idle at?? vrm and gpu


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> thats me hitting take pic as soon as it completes
> ill rerun


if that the test on completion the red bars should be smaller"lower" towards the right like mine ..you have the smaller portion towards the left- that showing a test that was just started- 20 or so into the test ..people here understand what i am saying . it kind like those people that cheat when playing BF3 and feel they are good at the game - that doesnt work for me ..
"a honest victory is the only way for me "

no harm


----------



## tugger434

just re run it, gpu 54
vrm max 49


----------



## tugger434

how do u get the words max to appear in ure gpuz at ure max temps?


----------



## tugger434

there u go beasz, max temps,
as u sarkily said honesty best way


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> there u go beasz, max temps,
> as u sarkily said honesty best way


those are very good ! what cooler you running with?

here is my idle temps GPU & VRM :


----------



## tugger434

stock cooler, ive got my temps ok just hate the fan noise, even at 45 percent it annoys me,
ive been putting pcs together now for over 10 years so i no the tricks to keeping stuff cool
idle temps below


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> stock cooler, ive got my temps ok just hate the fan noise, even at 45 percent it annoys me,
> ive been putting pcs together now for over 10 years so i no the tricks to keeping stuff cool
> idle temps below


i re-ran @ 1150 mhz and close my IE browser this time :



a little less vrm temps overclocked this time , seem windows 8 and it GPU accelerated-ness make temp higher with internet browswer..anyway i am impressed with your results .
yes the fan noise makes it seem like the pc is "ghetto" and ready to exploded - the reason i changed the fan to aftermarket . i guess the good thing about the arctic mono plus is the fan is DEAD SILENT @ 100%. otherwise it is a wash- trade off , "higher vrms temps ? and lower gpu temps?"


----------



## tugger434

only real difference i see between us 2 is ure vddc current is nearly double what mine is,
can u push gpu to 1190?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> stock cooler, ive got my temps ok just hate the fan noise, even at 45 percent it annoys me,
> ive been putting pcs together now for over 10 years so i no the tricks to keeping stuff cool
> idle temps below


you are not running windows 8 i bet?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> only real difference i see between us 2 is ure vddc current is nearly double what mine is,
> can u push gpu to 1190?


YEAHH .. you noticed too lol ...dat why i sk if you running windows 8 , because my vddc @ idle is 3.8A!!! and your s 2.0A
windows 8 runn all these "gpu accelreated processes" ..this getting interesting ...if your on win 7 that would explain a little about some things- i am running win 8

i can push to 1175 max OCCT

are you on bios .032??? bios .028 is sooo wasteful temp wise ..now i am thinking it set for more volts too? i found my vrm temps 10C lower with .032 but it is for elpida , the one "they" powercolor sent me. i get lines across the screen -"tearing artifacts" so sadly i cannot use it .. and i thought it was a bleesing to find hynix on my card ..i am seeing it is not soo ..elpida is more compatible with the bioses


----------



## tugger434

im on vista,i can boot my gaming drive up with win 7 on it and check my vddc 2mora 4 u, would anyone else like to put there idle vddc voltages up


----------



## tugger434

by the way 0.28 bios


----------



## tugger434

wow looked through a few posts on ere,look at this

7.0 lol


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> by the way 0.28 bios


DAMN so maybe it is win 8??!?? i have a harddrive swappable case - HAF XB ..i am going to put my 250GB with windows 7 in and check the idle vddc ... i been debating whether to go back so i have the spare drive loaded with that .lol


----------



## tugger434

beasz what bios u running and card manufacturer


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> wow looked through a few posts on ere,look at this
> 
> 7.0 lol


DDDaaayum *pimp voice* lol

i am gonna to shut down and do the check to see ..maybe your card is GOLDEN!


----------



## tugger434

seems the higher vddc is the higher shat idles?? we gota find out what governs the voltage


----------



## tugger434

he must be on windows 13 lol


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> he must be on windows 13 lol


lol


----------



## tugger434

just turned off steam, that was still running, 1.5 now????


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just turned off steam, that was still running, 1.5 now????


here on win7 and it is STILL THE SAME!!!



IDLE ...SMH ... f-ing NONSENSE!!


----------



## beasz

i have Powercolr HD 7870 MYST LE - bios .028


----------



## paleh0rse14

You guys are ticking me off with the whole 1.5 to 3A thing.

*Thanks to the 144 Hz bugs, here's my primary card (Myst) at idle:*



*and my secondary (Myst):*


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> You guys are ticking me off with the whole 1.5 to 3A thing.
> 
> *Thanks to the 144 Hz bugs, here's my primary card (Myst) at idle:*
> 
> 
> 
> *and my secondary (Myst):*


8.0A!!!! ..... DAaaaaayummmmm!!!!!! *wayans brothers voice* rofl
i am gonna jump off a ... jk


----------



## beasz

SOLUTION?!? i belive folks with gpus like tugger434 are able to use the crappy cooler due to the fact the gpu is under 2.0a at idle .."cool running" chip thus leading to less heat and abuse on the vrms??
would explain why he beat the crap out of my gpu with temps and such







and i have aftermarket cooling

you want a LE with under 2.0A idle properties - "GOLDEN CARD"


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> 8.0A!!!! ..... DAaaaaayummmmm!!!!!! *wayans brothers voice* rofl
> i am gonna jump off a ... jk


Did you also happen to notice the +12C GPU temperature difference between my cards? That's again thanks to the 144 Hz bug... grrr...


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Did you also happen to notice the +12C GPU temperature difference between my cards? That's again thanks to the 144 Hz bug... grrr...


144 hz monitor you have ? explain please sir


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> YEAHH .. you noticed too lol ...dat why i sk if you running windows 8 , because my vddc @ idle is 3.8A!!! and your s 2.0A
> windows 8 runn all these "gpu accelreated processes" ..this getting interesting ...if your on win 7 that would explain a little about some things- i am running win 8
> 
> i can push to 1175 max OCCT
> 
> are you on bios .032??? bios .028 is sooo wasteful temp wise ..now i am thinking it set for more volts too? i found my vrm temps 10C lower with .032 but it is for elpida , the one "they" powercolor sent me. i get lines across the screen -"tearing artifacts" so sadly i cannot use it .. and i thought it was a bleesing to find hynix on my card ..i am seeing it is not soo ..elpida is more compatible with the bioses


My VDDC idles @ 2.0A...I am on Windows 7 64bit, 028 bios. And with my crappy case, but have a fan 80mm blowing air on the card. My VRM's never hit 70C @ 1100/1500.
You do have a 032 bios for Elpida? I would like to have that for my EZ with Elpida memory...


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> My VDDC idles @ 2.0A...I am on Windows 7 64bit, 028 bios. And with my crappy case, but have a fan 80mm blowing air on the card. My VRM's never hit 70C @ 1100/1500.
> You do have a 032 bios for Elpida? I would like to have that for my EZ with Elpida memory...


no problem







do you have the .032 for the hynix? i will pm it or you send email address . i try uploading it to t*chpowerups and they didnt post it ..


----------



## beasz

check your mail

E0222BGB.LH2 is the file ".032 bios"

anyone else with ELPIDIA ram , i will send the file if asked ..ELPIDIA ONLY

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED








*i like sounding tough* lol


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Did you also happen to notice the +12C GPU temperature difference between my cards? That's again thanks to the 144 Hz bug... grrr...
> 
> 
> 
> 144 hz monitor you have ? explain please sir
Click to expand...

I have an ASUS VG248QE. It's amazing for gaming; but, when set for 144 Hz, the AMD drivers are bugged and keep the primary card at 501/1500 when idling in 2D instead of allowing it to drop to 300/150.

This only happens at 144 Hz, though. It works normally at 120 Hz and below.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I have an ASUS VG248QE. It's amazing for gaming; but, when set for 144 Hz, the AMD drivers are bugged and keep the primary card at 501/1500 when idling in 2D instead of allowing it to drop to 300/150.
> 
> This only happens at 144 Hz, though. It works normally at 120 Hz and below.


damn that can be frustrating . especially when "your the only one" who knows - people looking at you like your crazy.. i take that it is not widely known yet-this bug ??

i want a 120 monitor too. i hear that your dont get tearing with the v sync off? is this true i dying to know


----------



## lucky88shp

Here's my current flow....what exactly are people trying to figure out here?!
Powercolor EZ 028 bios


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I have an ASUS VG248QE. It's amazing for gaming; but, when set for 144 Hz, the AMD drivers are bugged and keep the primary card at 501/1500 when idling in 2D instead of allowing it to drop to 300/150.
> 
> This only happens at 144 Hz, though. It works normally at 120 Hz and below.
> 
> 
> 
> damn that can be frustrating . especially when "your the only one" who knows - people looking at you like your crazy.. i take that it is not widely known yet-this bug ??
> 
> i want a 120 monitor too. i hear that your dont get tearing with the v sync off? is this true i dying to know
Click to expand...

It's actually the other way around. Vsync normally causes tearing when it's ON, so most people have to leave it OFF.

When you have a monitor that can do 120 or 144 Hz, you can actually turn Vsync ON without tearing.

Vsync is actually a good thing if your monitor and cards can handle it.

You can also get rid of most tearing on 60 Hz monitors with Vsync ON if you set max FPS to 59.95 and have one or two cards that can keep the FPS at that max.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Here's my current flow....what exactly are people trying to figure out here?!
> Powercolor EZ 028 bios


GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x679E
113-C4740100-100
Tahiti LE GDDR5 2GB E0B06BGA.LH2 UEFI
(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.028.000.000.000000
E0B06BGA.LH2

this is from t*chpowerups . ELPIDA ALL OVER THE PLACE - an ELPIDA .028 bios . note the "LH2 UEFI"

my .028 bios : "Tahiti LE GDDR5 2GB E0B06BGA.HH2 UEFI"

with these cards "hynix" is the "2nd Class Citizen"







everything is "LH2"


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x679E
> 113-C4740100-100
> Tahiti LE GDDR5 2GB E0B06BGA.LH2 UEFI
> (C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
> ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.028.000.000.000000
> E0B06BGA.LH2
> 
> this is from t*chpowerups . ELPIDA ALL OVER THE PLACE - an ELPIDA .028 bios . note the "LH2 UEFI"
> 
> my .028 bios : "Tahiti LE GDDR5 2GB E0B06BGA.HH2 UEFI"
> 
> with these cards "hynix" is the "2nd Class Citizen"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is "LH2"


???
I am not quite understanding the point....why were you looking at VDDC flow values again?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> ???
> I am not quite understanding the point....why were you looking at VDDC flow values again?


to determine if it has any effect on vrm temp behavior 1.5A being the lowest VDDC ....

how did the file work out?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> to determine if it has any effect on vrm temp behavior 1.5A being the lowest VDDC ....
> 
> how did the file work out?


OK....I just saved the file for now. Will not mess around anymore until school is over! I've had a string of bad luck recently, from PC virus which led to unbootable PC when removing them and took me a whole night to fix it....as I didn't want to reinstall Windows and lose all my settings! Plus, bricked my card flashing the 030 Sapphire BIOS, which ofcourse I fixed too! Now my Windows is flagged as a fraudulant copy(which is true!







)....so no messing around. Once school is done in 2 weeks, I am gonna reinstall/reset everything anyways....


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> OK....I just saved the file for now. Will not mess around anymore until school is over! I've had a string of bad luck recently, from PC virus which led to unbootable PC when removing them and took me a whole night to fix it....as I didn't want to reinstall Windows and lose all my settings! Plus, bricked my card flashing the 030 Sapphire BIOS, which ofcourse I fixed too! Now my Windows is flagged as a fraudulant copy(which is true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )....so no messing around. Once school is done in 2 weeks, I am gonna reinstall/reset everything anyways....


aye


----------



## 8800GT

Idle VDDC has nothing to do with VRM of that I can guarantee you. The amount of voltage including Vdroop at load is what determines the VRM temp and how much Vdroop is applied. The lower the Vdroop(s), the higher the VRM temps because higher voltage. This is a double entendre. Higher temps for higher stable clocks. Therefor in fact I ascertain that cards with better overclocking ability will run hotter. Anyway just my opinion.


----------



## tugger434

morning all. started my windows 7 drive up yesterday before bed, got a vddc of 1.3 to 1.5 also checked my asic 58% do u think that has anything to to with why my gpu and vrm are running so cool????
morning beasz


----------



## tugger434

im stable at 1190 gpu
1580 memory.
1600 screen freezes in occt

gpu can go higher but im sure i see the occasion artifact so 1190 fine by me,hynix memory


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> im still looking for a better fan to replace the noisey one istalled on my club 3d version
> 
> 
> looks like it would move alot more air across pcb the way the blades r facing
> 
> looks like that framework could be adapted to sit ontop of the card, held in place with a hot glue gun,the depth the fan sits could be adjusted to allow optimum air movemet under the shroud, as i think current fans r way to close to the cooler


Noooo.. these fans are terrible, they generate VERY little pressure


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> the only thing powercolor myst have going for it is , ZERO coil whine .. it uses
> 
> Gold Power Kr design where it uses 5+1+1 phases board power design to enhance power efficiency and stability. Additionally, DrMos and IR Digital PWM are used to minimize switching loss and maximize the power efficiency
> 
> i think that is a plus , even tough the stock cooler sucks


Marketing BS.. If the saph xt was the same price as the myst, I'd pick the saph because of the VRM heatsink on there is bigger... and VRM temperatures makes the biggest difference on OC on the 7870 tahiti..

I got the myst for $160 after I sold the game. the saph would've cost me $25 more at the time.. i didn't think that heatsink was worth $25, LOL, but yea,

IF anyone's making the decision NOW... and they're the same price.. GET THE SAPPHIRE XT


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> YEAHH .. you noticed too lol ...dat why i sk if you running windows 8 , because my vddc @ idle is 3.8A!!! and your s 2.0A
> windows 8 runn all these "gpu accelreated processes" ..this getting interesting ...if your on win 7 that would explain a little about some things- i am running win 8
> 
> i can push to 1175 max OCCT
> 
> are you on bios .032??? bios .028 is sooo wasteful temp wise ..now i am thinking it set for more volts too? i found my vrm temps 10C lower with .032 but it is for elpida , the one "they" powercolor sent me. i get lines across the screen -"tearing artifacts" so sadly i cannot use it .. and i thought it was a bleesing to find hynix on my card ..i am seeing it is not soo ..elpida is more compatible with the bioses


MORE VOLTS equal M0ar overclock... YOU WANT MORE VOLTS









SADLY though, .28 gives you the same volts as .30

I haven't tried .32 because if you're telling me it gives LESS voltage, then I don't want it.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Is it normal for a Sapphire 7870 XT to get artifacts when ever going above 1150mhz / 1500mhz even with forced voltage set to 1.3?
> In ungine heaven i am even getting artifacts at 1150, but they are so incredibly difficult to notice that im not sure if it makes a difference, does it?
> 
> I'm getting red and green kind of "blurry" circles/spots (not perfect circles, and the red/green fades towards the edges so there is no clear line) when looking at the smoke coming out of the chimney in ungine heaven for example. I am also getting these artifacts when the camera "focuses out" so the background is blurry. Ocassionally i even get checkboard patterns with varying colours in these types of situations.
> 
> Just wondering if there is something wrong with my card or if this is just as high as it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i apreciate any help!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> On my xt I'm having artifacts only when I overclock higher than 1200mhz the core, and they are just a few, at 1240 it starts to artifact a lot.. But I had power limit to +20% bare in mind not all chips the same, I don't know why this happens tho, it makes a company look bad.....


These cards run at 925 stock, 975 turbo. Anything above that is overclocking and it's "normal" for a device to malfunction when pushed beyond a certain pint, that point may vary from one chip to another, but one fact is for sure - overclocking is not guaranteed.

If you can push 1150 without issues and only above that you have problems, you get an 18% OC above stock turbo speeds. 1200 is even better. Having artifacts past a certain OC point is normal for any brand and any model I believe, it's the chip failing to go past a speed it was not designed to go past. Nothing unusual and I don't know what would make a company look bad in that. A chip that malfunctions at stock speeds - that makes a company look bad. But only if it happens to many chips and they have no reaction to the problem. That's what I think at least.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> morning all. started my windows 7 drive up yesterday before bed, got a vddc of 1.3 to 1.5 also checked my asic 58% do u think that has anything to to with why my gpu and vrm are running so cool????
> morning beasz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> im stable at 1190 gpu
> 1580 memory.
> 1600 screen freezes in occt
> 
> gpu can go higher but im sure i see the occasion artifact so 1190 fine by me,hynix memory


top of the mornin' to you tugger434. you got a good card for sure. i belive most are suppose to be like mine and worse lol..atfer all the "LE" is hd 7950 "rejects" .. i had a hd 7950 also..i like the LE alot. better price/performance .i dont feel a gpu should cost as much as a whole pc.. i remember when i bought the AMD X1900XT for $524 in 2005..the card only "lasted 4 months before it was outdated .. DISGUISTED!! .. i said never aGAIN!! i keep the card though for 6 years in my brothers pc.. it cost so much and old so fast , i was trying to get my $$$ worth, so i couldnt get rid of it- it was only worth about $120 in 2006 maybe?
so that why i like the LE over the hd 7950 becuase the price/performance ratio .. and when done i put in $ 180. would have been $150-$ 160 had i not bought a aftermarket cooler. and when it get "old" i wont lose as much $$ - even though gpus are lasting longer now with new games- example the GTX 460..


----------



## KaBAM

Wow, I must be lucky. Runs cool and no problems at a 1200 core clock. I did have to flash to .028 BIOS to make it run properly.


----------



## Dionysos808

Is there a BIOS for the Powercolor Myst with Hynix RAM? If so, please link me to a download.


----------



## 354145

If i were to use for example.. MSI Kombustor for stress testing i dont get _any_ artifacts at all up to around 1200ish.

But when running Ungine Heaven i can see very tiny artifacts ocassionally on 1160.

At what point do you guys consider your card to artifact? And if you have only tested with Kombustor (and similar utilities) and games, i advice you to try ungine and check for artifacts.


----------



## Vorado

Yea i can go 1200 Mhz ok in kombustor artiffacts in valley ...... I can run hours in kombustor without any driver not responding or Screen Freez.


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Yea i can go 1200 Mhz ok in kombustor artiffacts in valley ...... I can run hours in kombustor without any driver not responding or Screen Freez.


Same here.

I wonder how many people that are going to be disappointed when they try Ungine now x)
I'm a real buzzkiller.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I wonder how many people that are going to be disappointed when they try Ungine now x)
> I'm a real buzzkiller.


Is strange till this board if i picked a higher gpu clock i will got dead screen or video drivers not responding but with this i get artiffacts and those are because low vcore .... dunno

@KABAM what board you have ?


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Is strange till this board if i picked a higher gpu clock i will got dead screen or video drivers not responding but with this i get artiffacts and those are because low vcore .... dunno
> 
> @KABAM what board you have ?


Same here. And my voltage wont configure properly. Temps are absolutely fine on 1.3v forced voltage. (Not currently using forced voltage tho)


----------



## Vorado

I did a test : Gpu 1100 MHz Memory 1500Mhz i droped vcore in Msi AB to 1150 Gpu-z Showed 1.10 and did valley 2 times without artifacts or error ...then i dropped vcore to 1143 in AB i> gpu-z reported 1.05-09 and i got Drive not responding error







.i WIll do more test to see how far i can go with 1.10 .
Btw when i set 1200 Mhz gpuz report 1.23-1.24 vcore and MSI AB set on 1.3 . so big jump im voltage from 1.10 v for 1100 MHZ and over 1.23 for 1200 ? Or something is wrong here .....


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> I did a test : Gpu 1100 MHz Memory 1500Mhz i droped vcore in Msi AB to 1150 Gpu-z Showed 1.10 and did valley 2 times without artifacts or error ...then i dropped vcore to 1143 in AB i> gpu-z reported 1.05-09 and i got Drive not responding error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .i WIll do more test to see how far i can go with 1.10 .
> Btw when i set 1200 Mhz gpuz report 1.23-1.24 vcore and MSI AB set on 1.3 . so big jump im voltage from 1.10 v for 1100 MHZ and over 1.23 for 1200 ? Or something is wrong here .....


Same thing for me (again). Seems to be the way the cards work. Seems it needs an abnormal ammount of voltage per clock. above 1150


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Same thing for me (again). Seems to be the way the cards work. Seems it needs an abnormal ammount of voltage per clock. above 1150


I am 24/7 Heaven stable at 1235/1670 with voltage at 1.213 and power at +8% ("PowerPlay support off"). Now granted my Myst chip is GOLDEN and I am watercooled. But I was stable at 1235/1620 on air with acceptable VRM and gpu temps. I think having Hynix ram helps some of us with oc, plus a little lady luck.

The other point worth mentioning is that when I was on air, I also was using a 1440x900 monitor. Thus the gpu was not taxed like 1080p and above. The higher the resolution the higher the VRM temps and gpu oc fail.

Now my monitor is 1080p but I am watercooled. Recent Furmark run at 1225/1670 hit 98C VRM for two seconds. Most of the time they were at 78C and below. But no question my higher resolution spiked the VRMs higher.


----------



## iRUSH

I just got this in 30 minutes ago. So far....http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6475152


----------



## pez

Any aftermarket, non-water coolers for these cards you guys would recommend? The fan on the MYST reminds me of the 40mm fan that was on my first 939 Biostar board Southbridge chip.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Any aftermarket, non-water coolers for these cards you guys would recommend? The fan on the MYST reminds me of the 40mm fan that was on my first 939 Biostar board Southbridge chip.


None that are pre-fab. Your best bet is to rig up 2-3 fans of your choice approximately 2cm away from the existing heatsink.

Or just bite the bullet and do the Red Mod with a cheap water loop and a few heatsinks...


----------



## iRUSH

WOW! This Sapphire 7870 XT is ridiculous! I'm at 1200/1500 stable right now playing Crysis 3 on HIGH and BF3 on ULTRA @ 1080p holding 60 fps like a champ. This one is a keeper for sure. I can't believe how much stronger this is over my 7870 DD. It's as strong as my old RMA'd 7950 @ 1100 core according to 3D MARK 11 and from my own gaming experience so far.

My only complaint is the heat. Runs up to 70c. With a compromised sound/cooling fan profile it'll max around 65c. I think I'll put some IC Diamond 7 on there and see if that'll drop the temps.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> None that are pre-fab. Your best bet is to rig up 2-3 fans of your choice approximately 2cm away from the existing heatsink.
> 
> Or just bite the bullet and do the Red Mod with a cheap water loop and a few heatsinks...


Hmmm, I might just wait. Not sure if I'm ready for a custom loop yet. I told myself I'd wait until my next overhaul for that...which is far off.


----------



## 13bgarli

Just wanted to say that the 13.5 Beta 2 drivers fixed the fluctuating clock speeds for me. I no longer have to run at +8% power level! Even overclocked it works fine! Give it a try







I'm running a Sapphire with the .30 ROM.


----------



## KaBAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Is strange till this board if i picked a higher gpu clock i will got dead screen or video drivers not responding but with this i get artiffacts and those are because low vcore .... dunno
> 
> @KABAM what board you have ?


I have the Powercolor EZ. But notice I'm not even running a high core voltage, and it drops to about 1.16 volts when gaming. I think it runs real cool because I don't have to give it much voltage.

Edit: Go back and look at my AfterBurner settings. Force constant voltage is on but I did not turn up the voltage at all. Also it will do the 1200 / 925 shuffle if I lower the power limit. I just put it at 20% because it doesn't really change anything, it still runs at 1.188 (actual load 1.16 or so).


----------



## paleh0rse14

I just switched from Afterburner Beta 9 to Trixx 4.60 tonight, and it seems much more stable all around. (Our cards were finally added in v4.60). I can actually trust the clock and voltage settings again!









I do miss AB's graphs -- even though they often showed completely inaccurate clocks -- but MSI has some issues to work out before I return to AB... if ever.


----------



## tp4tissue

Switched to 13.4 today, and also installed the 13.4 caps

The bouncing is gone, but it wasn't really much of an issue with MSI lock..









Can Trixx give more voltage than MSI-ab?


----------



## kmetek

is trixx only for amd?


----------



## tp4tissue

Just tried trixx, No addition voltage vs Afterburner.


----------



## DaftFully17

I sent back my powercolor EZ edition after being disappointed by the stock cooling and replaced it with the sapphire 7870xt. Very pleased with the swap. The sapphire runs super cool, 55 degrees is as hot as it gets while benching. Using stock voltage (1156) with no power limit increase and I am able to get 1200mhz core / 1550 mhz memory. No artifacts when benching, also used OCCT w/ 4 shaders for 1 hour, no problems. I believe I've maxed out my work rig now.
My 3dmark11 scores are pretty low compared to others I've seen in this thread, I'm attributing this to my ddr2 rig.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> I sent back my powercolor EZ edition after being disappointed by the stock cooling and replaced it with the sapphire 7870xt. Very pleased with the swap. The sapphire runs super cool, 55 degrees is as hot as it gets while benching. Using stock voltage (1156) with no power limit increase and I am able to get 1200mhz core / 1550 mhz memory. No artifacts when benching, also used OCCT w/ 4 shaders for 1 hour, no problems. I believe I've maxed out my work rig now.
> My 3dmark11 scores are pretty low compared to others I've seen in this thread, I'm attributing this to my ddr2 rig.


seriously?

the tahiti le is a TERRIBLE deal at current prices... if you didn't get one for $160 after selling the game + rebate/etc during the big sale.. you're better off returning the "saph xt" you have now, and buying a 7950 @ $250, because it also comes with the free games which you sell for $50 and final price is $200..










I'm not saying you got a bad card, I'm just saying you have better alternatives, if you want to spend $200 as opposed to the rest of us ghetto kidz


----------



## DaftFully17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> seriously?
> 
> the tahiti le is a TERRIBLE deal at current prices... if you didn't get one for $160 after selling the game + rebate/etc during the big sale.. you're better off returning the "saph xt" you have now, and buying a 7950 @ $250, because it also comes with the free games which you sell for $50 and final price is $200..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you got a bad card, I'm just saying you have better alternatives, if you want to spend $200 as opposed to the rest of us ghetto kidz


So... your saying for $235.00 and without selling my AMD game package, that I got a terrible deal on my Tahiti card? (price increased a bit, I got it for $250 - $15 rebate).
I looked on newegg, and I don't see any 7950's for $250... Show me a link? The newer model 7950s look to be going for on average $310.00 after rebate, along with a slightly better AMD game package.
Your impulsive response saying I got a bad deal is false based on the information, please prove me wrong so I can see validity in your argument. I will most likely be keeping my sapphire 7870XT, unless you show me something I don't see. I think the 7870 is a good deal @ current prices because I was planning on buying a 660GTX instead, but got swayed over because of the 7870xt overclock abilities. My sapphire seems to be a good overclocker and also stays cool.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> I sent back my powercolor EZ edition after being disappointed by the stock cooling and replaced it with the sapphire 7870xt. Very pleased with the swap. The sapphire runs super cool, 55 degrees is as hot as it gets while benching. Using stock voltage (1156) with no power limit increase and I am able to get 1200mhz core / 1550 mhz memory. No artifacts when benching, also used OCCT w/ 4 shaders for 1 hour, no problems. I believe I've maxed out my work rig now.
> My 3dmark11 scores are pretty low compared to others I've seen in this thread, I'm attributing this to my ddr2 rig.


55c?! Did you replace the TIM? Mine hits 72c. I'm replacing the TIM today.


----------



## DaftFully17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> 55c?! Did you replace the TIM? Mine hits 72c. I'm replacing the TIM today.


No modifications to TIM. I just benched again only using 50% fan speed and VRM temps spiked reaching 67c. A bit hot, however, when using 100% fan speed the degrees drop quickly. My computer just sounds like a plane is taking off








I will look into doing some mods to my card after fixing the throttling. I think I can get a higher score in 3dmark11 if I tweak the card.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> 55c?! Did you replace the TIM? Mine hits 72c. I'm replacing the TIM today.
> 
> 
> 
> No modifications to TIM. I just benched again only using 50% fan speed and VRM temps spiked reaching 67c. A bit hot, however, when using 100% fan speed the degrees drop quickly. My computer just sounds like a plane is taking off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will look into doing some mods to my card after fixing the throttling. I think I can get a higher score in 3dmark11 if I tweak the card.
Click to expand...

Damn my Sapphire XT use to go up to 83 C on the core and over 100 C on the VRMs when I play a demanding game. I don't know if it's just my case or if I had a faulty card. I even tried replacing the TIM but that didn't help at all.


----------



## DaftFully17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Damn my Sapphire XT use to go up to 83 C on the core and over 100 C on the VRMs when I play a demanding game. I don't know if it's just my case or if I had a faulty card. I even tried replacing the TIM but that didn't help at all.


100c on VRM seems way to hot, even if playing something very demanding. I was hoping to keep it below 85c at all times, the card hasn't disappointed me yet. Still early to say that though, I haven't tested any games on it. Currently downloading planetside2 and will play it for 30 mins to see the temps I get. I've attached some pictures of my rig so you can see how huge the case I have is, which could be responsible for some of the good temps I'm getting. Perhaps the ghetto fan hole on the side panel knocks a few degrees celcius off.














Lets not comment on the old rig, or the poor wire management, or the missing fan on the side panel, or the IDE - YES I SAID IDE! - cdrom drive! Haha


----------



## 13bgarli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Damn my Sapphire XT use to go up to 83 C on the core and over 100 C on the VRMs when I play a demanding game. I don't know if it's just my case or if I had a faulty card. I even tried replacing the TIM but that didn't help at all.


Yea I'm still in the same boat as you are eBombzor. I just purchased a new case from NewEgg though, the Corsair 500R. Hopefully it's just horrible case ventilation right now... :/ but we'll see. It should be here next weekend







.

EDIT: Also I noticed that when I only run one screen, my temps are WAY better than with two screens. Not just in idle but while playing as well. I now idle around 32c and max out at 80c with the side of my case off. My VRM still gets really warm (upwards of 100c after playing Crysis 3 for an hour or two) even with the side off and with one screen.


----------



## eBombzor

Yea I only run one screen. I've never tried running a fan on the side, maybe that would've helped.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> So... your saying for $235.00 and without selling my AMD game package, that I got a terrible deal on my Tahiti card? (price increased a bit, I got it for $250 - $15 rebate).
> I looked on newegg, and I don't see any 7950's for $250... Show me a link? The newer model 7950s look to be going for on average $310.00 after rebate, along with a slightly better AMD game package.
> Your impulsive response saying I got a bad deal is false based on the information, please prove me wrong so I can see validity in your argument. I will most likely be keeping my sapphire 7870XT, unless you show me something I don't see. I think the 7870 is a good deal @ current prices because I was planning on buying a 660GTX instead, but got swayed over because of the 7870xt overclock abilities. My sapphire seems to be a good overclocker and also stays cool.


YES that is what I'm saying..

235 - 50 = 185, that is $25 more than the myst when we got it for $160, this is a BAD deal since there's no way in hell you're getting 15% more perf out of the sapphire iteration and the stock cooling is ****ty all the same, I agree it's better than the ez but still inadequate.

I posted the 7950 deal 2 days ago when someone else was making the same mistake you're about to, it's expired now, but my point is they come around VERY OFTEN...

that deal was $250 after promocode + $20 rebate, if you sold the game for $50, that's $200... $200/ 185 is 1.08, You can bet your ass a 7950 is at least 15% to 20% faster than the 7870le for 8% increase in price..

This is why what you did is quite silly...









Check with us first next time..









http://slickdeals.net/f/5986178-PowerColor-Radeon-HD-7950-3GB-384-bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-Video-Card-Far-Cry-3-Blood-Dragon-Crysis-3-Bioshock-Infinite-249-99-after-Rebate-Free-Shipping-at-Newegg


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13bgarli*
> 
> Yea I'm still in the same boat as you are eBombzor. I just purchased a new case from NewEgg though, the Corsair 500R. Hopefully it's just horrible case ventilation right now... :/ but we'll see. It should be here next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: Also I noticed that when I only run one screen, my temps are WAY better than with two screens. Not just in idle but while playing as well. I now idle around 32c and max out at 80c with the side of my case off. My VRM still gets really warm (upwards of 100c after playing Crysis 3 for an hour or two) even with the side off and with one screen.


A side fan would help definitely but it's better to just take the shroud OFF and put 3x80mm under it.









My load temps with +20% +Constant boost voltage 1210/1550 runs only 72C VRM

The shroud is the main problem, because it hinders air flow across the card, there's hot air TRAPPED inside it.

You want to BATH the sink in COOL AIR with PRESSURE

and due to the closeness between the stock fan and the heatsink it generates very little flow.


----------



## 354145

Everyone seems to have issues with temp :s.. My card is running at 1150/1500 with stock cooler (sapphire) and i am 30C GPU, 31C VRM at idle.

Under load my gpu and vrm temps never go above 70C. I have the Corsair Obsidian 700D case.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Everyone seems to have issues with temp :s.. My card is running at 1150/1500 with stock cooler (sapphire) and i am 30C GPU, 31C VRM at idle.
> 
> Under load my gpu and vrm temps never go above 70C. I have the Corsair Obsidian 700D case.


LOL, that's cuz you're not fully overclocked.

1150 doesn't require much, and depending on how you're testing your load, some people here reporting occt for example, that could easily go to 100+C on vrm.

we're pretty much all trying to get 1200+, which is why we need the force constant voltage option, and this makes a huge difference in vrm temps.


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> LOL, that's cuz you're not fully overclocked.
> 
> 1150 doesn't require much, and depending on how you're testing your load, some people here reporting occt for example, that could easily go to 100+C on vrm.
> 
> we're pretty much all trying to get 1200+, which is why we need the force constant voltage option, and this makes a huge difference in vrm temps.


Yes i realize that the force constant voltage is affecting the IDLE temps. However, load temps should not be affected right? I can go 1200 on these volts with MINOR artifacting.
Besides, if you really do get 100C on your VRMs all because of 50mhz extra, is it worth it? I know this is an overclocking forum and all, but having to mod your card to get 50mhz extra is just silly (IMO)
You most likely will not even notice those extra 50mhz.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> LOL, that's cuz you're not fully overclocked.
> 
> 1150 doesn't require much, and depending on how you're testing your load, some people here reporting occt for example, that could easily go to 100+C on vrm.
> 
> we're pretty much all trying to get 1200+, which is why we need the force constant voltage option, and this makes a huge difference in vrm temps.


No, not all trying to get 1200+ for sure. Burning your VRMs for 50MHz extra which you won't feel is a BAD DEAL, since there was talk of bad deals earlier. 1150 is a more than decent overclock and temps are good on the core and VRMs as well. Most people would find that acceptable to say the least. Saying that if you don't push 1200+ on these chips you're not "fully overclocked" is like saying and FX chip which is not doing 5GHz is not fully overclocked. Chips clock differently, and finding the performance/head/power sweetspot is the aim of most people I know, not getting the absolute max without any regard to temps, power and product life.

Wondering what kind of performance boost you would get from 1150 to 1200 to be worth 20c+ on your VRMs.

Cheers.


----------



## DaftFully17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> YES that is what I'm saying..
> 
> 235 - 50 = 185, that is $25 more than the myst when we got it for $160, this is a BAD deal since there's no way in hell you're getting 15% more perf out of the sapphire iteration and the stock cooling is ****ty all the same, I agree it's better than the ez but still inadequate.
> 
> I posted the 7950 deal 2 days ago when someone else was making the same mistake you're about to, it's expired now, but my point is they come around VERY OFTEN...
> 
> that deal was $250 after promocode + $20 rebate, if you sold the game for $50, that's $200... $200/ 185 is 1.08, You can bet your ass a 7950 is at least 15% to 20% faster than the 7870le for 8% increase in price..
> 
> This is why what you did is quite silly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check with us first next time..


Slickdeals.net looks like a cool site. I like that deal you found. Now I'm on the fence of returning this and getting a 7950 lol.


----------



## tugger434

its not the temps we have trouble with its the noise generated to keep the btch cool lol


----------



## tugger434

just read a few articles, when testers test heatsinks ect they use them on a bench,a bench puts heatsinks different to what they would be in a normal case,if one of our cards way layed on its side heat would be able to escape by rising up,anyone fancy trying it,lay there case over n see


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just read a few articles, when testers test heatsinks ect they use them on a bench,a bench puts heatsinks different to what they would be in a normal case,if one of our cards way layed on its side heat would be able to escape by rising up,anyone fancy trying it,lay there case over n see


I really doubt that would make a noticable difference, but if you feel like trying, go ahead


----------



## tugger434

i would buy my case it huge and ive fans blowing from side, they be blowing down stoping heat from rising


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> seriously?
> 
> the tahiti le is a TERRIBLE deal at current prices... if you didn't get one for $160 after selling the game + rebate/etc during the big sale.. you're better off returning the "saph xt" you have now, and buying a 7950 @ $250, because it also comes with the free games which you sell for $50 and final price is $200..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you got a bad card, I'm just saying you have better alternatives, if you want to spend $200 as opposed to the rest of us ghetto kidz


this is my mentality also - $180 total with my aftermarket fan and selling the games


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Damn my Sapphire XT use to go up to 83 C on the core and over 100 C on the VRMs when I play a demanding game. I don't know if it's just my case or if I had a faulty card. I even tried replacing the TIM but that didn't help at all.


this is why tugger434 and i got into the vrm temp debate - i am stil curious his findings ...i wonder his results with OCCT ... i noticed OCCT 3.1.0 my vrm max at 88C @ 1150 , and with OCCT 4.4.0 it max @ 97C with the 1150mhz clock ...

as "dangerous" as the latest OCCT is . i feel this is something that cant be overlooked by "the braggers" -"1200mhz club"

My 1150 clock is HONEST as it comes. last nite i thought i set OCCT to 20 minute before bed , only to wake up the morning and it still runinng!!! DAMN!!!! i accidentally set it to infinite.. 6 hours 24 minutes the vrms was stressing @ 97C max ..so my clock as "low" as it seems to yall - 1150 is ALL HONEST...


----------



## 8800GT

Try running occt shader complexity 7 and frame cap off. Your GPU will probably get to 90c+.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Yes i realize that the force constant voltage is affecting the IDLE temps. However, load temps should not be affected right? I can go 1200 on these volts with MINOR artifacting.
> Besides, if you really do get 100C on your VRMs all because of 50mhz extra, is it worth it? I know this is an overclocking forum and all, but having to mod your card to get 50mhz extra is just silly (IMO)
> You most likely will not even notice those extra 50mhz.


Force constant voltage pushes the MAX load to 1.24v and Idle Load to 1.287 on my chip..

With my 3x80mm my vrm stays at 72 C @ 99% load in games.

Why we push for 50mhz... Hm.... tough question.. BECAUSE IT's THERE..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Try running occt shader complexity 7 and frame cap off. Your GPU will probably get to 90c+.


I'd be happy with 90, LOL... with force constant voltage it's always been 100+, NO it's not stable at that temp


----------



## theohtechguru

Hello all, Just joined and have been reading here for a little over a week. Have had my Myst 7870LE for about a week too. On air with fan wide open at 1150/6000 i had temps of 71C max on gpu and 90C on the vrms. I ran it like that mining bitcoins for about 5 days untill my Zalman LQ-310 came in. Got it installed and the extra Heatsinks for everything with 2 120mm fans ziptied togeather about 3 inchs below the card. Now I'm clocked at 1125/4200 with gpu temp of 57C and vrms at 80C after a solid 3.5Hrs of mining. Would like to push this baby harder but am uncomfortable with my vrm temps above 80C. Any ideas peeps how to further cool these nuclear hott monsters?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> this is why tugger434 and i got into the vrm temp debate - i am stil curious his findings ...i wonder his results with OCCT ... i noticed OCCT 3.1.0 my vrm max at 88C @ 1150 , and with OCCT 4.4.0 it max @ 97C with the 1150mhz clock ...
> 
> as "dangerous" as the latest OCCT is . i feel this is something that cant be overlooked by "the braggers" -"1200mhz club"
> 
> My 1150 clock is HONEST as it comes. last nite i thought i set OCCT to 20 minute before bed , only to wake up the morning and it still runinng!!! DAMN!!!! i accidentally set it to infinite.. 6 hours 24 minutes the vrms was stressing @ 97C max ..so my clock as "low" as it seems to yall - 1150 is ALL HONEST...


Naw dude, i thought tugger's occt was only ran for a small amount of time..

It's impossible to keep the vrm below 100C shader 7 occt with Force constant voltage on... It's possible with force constant voltage OFF... But that's only if you can get to 1200 without it.. WHICH i cannot..

I can only do 1160mhz witout constant voltage @ my 2560x1600.. I can do 1200mhz at 1080p, idk why resolution affects stability, but it does.

With force constant voltage, I can get 1210 max @ my resolution.. and 1230 @ 1080p.

However, with constant voltage, my OCCT will overload the vrm heatsink capacity, 100+C in 30seconds or so.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theohtechguru*
> 
> Hello all, Just joined and have been reading here for a little over a week. Have had my Myst 7870LE for about a week too. On air with fan wide open at 1150/6000 i had temps of 71C max on gpu and 90C on the vrms. I ran it like that mining bitcoins for about 5 days untill my Zalman LQ-310 came in. Got it installed and the extra Heatsinks for everything with 2 120mm fans ziptied togeather about 3 inchs below the card. Now I'm clocked at 1125/4200 with gpu temp of 57C and vrms at 80C after a solid 3.5Hrs of mining. Would like to push this baby harder but am uncomfortable with my vrm temps above 80C. Any ideas peeps how to further cool these nuclear hott monsters?


Are you using Dwoods bracket?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just read a few articles, when testers test heatsinks ect they use them on a bench,a bench puts heatsinks different to what they would be in a normal case,if one of our cards way layed on its side heat would be able to escape by rising up,anyone fancy trying it,lay there case over n see


My computer is completely left open at all times... I have no trouble with vrm temp w/stock fan shroud at stock power settings... only with force constant voltage do I run into vrm issue without modding my stock fan


----------



## theohtechguru

The basic gpu mount bracket should be here by monday hopefully. i drilled some small holes real close to the center on the intel mount for the LQ-310 and ziptied it too the GPU.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> Slickdeals.net looks like a cool site. I like that deal you found. Now I'm on the fence of returning this and getting a 7950 lol.


IDk, since you already went through all this trouble.. I think it wouldn't be worth it since this is your SECOND card already in a short period of time..

Nontheless, I recommend taking the default shroud off and putting 3x 80mm in it's place w/ 2cm clearance above and below the fans


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theohtechguru*
> 
> The basic gpu mount bracket should be here by monday hopefully. i drilled some small holes real close to the center on the intel mount for the LQ-310 and ziptied it too the GPU.


do you guys just have these water coolers laying around from previous builds?


----------



## theohtechguru

No i just got this amazing deal from newegg. cost me $35 after MIR


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theohtechguru*
> 
> No i just got this amazing deal from newegg. cost me $35 after MIR


LOL, the seidon or the CLW0214 ? will that be enough for dis '''beast" ?


----------



## DaftFully17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> this is my mentality also - $180 total with my aftermarket fan and selling the games


Live and learn, I'm out $-20. Slickdeals.net is the $hit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> IDk, since you already went through all this trouble.. I think it wouldn't be worth it since this is your SECOND card already in a short period of time..
> 
> Nontheless, I recommend taking the default shroud off and putting 3x 80mm in it's place w/ 2cm clearance above and below the fans


Agreed, I like my sapphire. It pays off to know where to find those types of deals!
I'm checking out that deal from microcenter for an i5370k @ $169.00. With their combo prices, I could get z77 board for +80 and a set of 16gb pc3-12800 for $100. $350 spent well, so tempting man..

I just stress tested my card @ 1200mhz core & 1550mhz memory and its holding up well. It topped out at 79c for the gpu core. No artifacts thus far. Still on stock voltage without force constant voltage turned on, so far so good.

http://postimg.org/image/ainx38wiv/ //quick screenshot

EDIT: Just checked the log file because I didn't take note of the VRM temps, they reached 93c during that stress test with a lot of averaged time in the high 70s to mid 80s. I could fry and egg on this sucker.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Are you using Dwoods bracket?


the vrms on these behave like gtx 580 with aftermarket cooling-HOT.. but thankfully not like the exploding gtx 570 vrms lol


----------



## SalmonTaco

I put mine to 1200 and +20 power thru Catalyst Control Center and had futuremark fail about 1/3 of the way through. I then gave MSI Afterburner a shot and set it at 1150 and +20. Didn't mess with memory speed as everybody seems concerned about temps. Fired up Campaign mode of BF3 (on Ultra) and played for a bit. Everything was super smooth (as expected on my 20" monitor). GPU-z reported 71* when I quit - the same as when I was at stock 975!

Seems good to me - I'm thinking new monitor and a second MYST card.

Thoughts?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> Live and learn, I'm out $-20. Slickdeals.net is the $hit.
> Agreed, I like my sapphire. It pays off to know where to find those types of deals!
> I'm checking out that deal from microcenter for an i5370k @ $169.00. With their combo prices, I could get z77 board for +80 and a set of 16gb pc3-12800 for $100. $350 spent well, so tempting man..
> 
> I just stress tested my card @ 1200mhz core & 1550mhz memory and its holding up well. It topped out at 79c for the gpu core. No artifacts thus far. Still on stock voltage without force constant voltage turned on, so far so good.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ainx38wiv/ //quick screenshot


it is a sad thing , that now i am not concerned about the "79C" gpu temp. but however the "120c?" VRM ???
the vrm temp is like cancer - silent killer ..not many paying attention .. "my gpu is only was only 74C max OCCT , why did my hd 7870 LE die???"

or it is that we should be using "heaven and valley" for verification due to the vrm issue .. i am not comfortable with that being true validation . but it seems to avoid loss maybe we will all be in the "1200 club" after all #FAKE


----------



## DaftFully17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> it is a sad thing , that now i am not concerned about the "79C" gpu temp. but however the "120c?" VRM ???
> the vrm temp is like cancer - silent killer ..not many paying attention .. "my gpu is only was only 74C max OCCT , why did my hd 7870 LE die???"
> 
> or it is that we should be using "heaven and valley" for verification due to the vrm issue .. i am not comfortable with that being true validation . but it seems to avoid loss maybe we will all be in the "1200 club" after all #FAKE


OCCT w/ 7 shaders made the VRMs hotter. It topped out at 94c, crazy hot. I have not entered the 100c range yet, and don't think I will considering I am happy with the overclock as is. I was only getting to high 70s for VRM while stress testing using the unigine valley benchmark.


----------



## theohtechguru




----------



## theohtechguru

Just rotated the waterblock, same clocks and voltage(1125/4200). 54C on GPU and 70C on VRM after 15 min of mining. 10 C drop on the VRMs


----------



## iRUSH

What program are you using to monitor VRM temps?


----------



## theohtechguru

GPU-Z 0.7.0


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> the vrms on these behave like gtx 580 with aftermarket cooling-HOT.. but thankfully not like the exploding gtx 570 vrms lol


Well, we don't know about the exploding part yet, do we?









Time bomb


----------



## iRUSH

Thank you..After 3d mark 11 1200/1500 gpu @ 72c and VRM temp 1 and 2 at 81c


----------



## theohtechguru

Upped it too 1165/4200/1.275v . GPU bumped 1C to 55 and VRM bumped 5C to 75. On my way to 1185 now


----------



## iRUSH

WOW, ok, so I ran 3d mark 11 3 times in a row. VRM's hit 102c. Should I be alarmed? I'm at 1200/1500 with max vcore 1.096! Descent ASIC score of 84%

Please advise


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> WOW, ok, so I ran 3d mark 11 3 times in a row. VRM's hit 102c. Should I be alarmed? I'm at 1200/1500 with max vcore 1.096! Descent ASIC score of 84%
> 
> Please advise


yes, you should. my 7970 did not come with heatsinks on its vrms (1&2), but never got that high in that benchmark. try vantage and it will go even higher. if i were you i'd make sure those are cooled properly. i put heatsinks on mine. now they stay below 70.

edit: what was the fan setting?


----------



## theohtechguru

thats rowdy hott, im at 1200/1050mem/1.281v been mining @ these clocks for 20 min now 58C GPU/81C VRM


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> WOW, ok, so I ran 3d mark 11 3 times in a row. VRM's hit 102c. Should I be alarmed? I'm at 1200/1500 with max vcore 1.096! Descent ASIC score of 84%
> 
> Please advise


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Try running occt shader complexity 7 and frame cap off. Your GPU will probably get to 90c+.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Force constant voltage pushes the MAX load to 1.24v and Idle Load to 1.287 on my chip..
> 
> With my 3x80mm my vrm stays at 72 C @ 99% load in games.
> 
> Why we push for 50mhz... Hm.... tough question.. BECAUSE IT's THERE..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I'd be happy with 90, LOL... with force constant voltage it's always been 100+, NO it's not stable at that temp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theohtechguru*
> 
> Hello all, Just joined and have been reading here for a little over a week. Have had my Myst 7870LE for about a week too. On air with fan wide open at 1150/6000 i had temps of 71C max on gpu and 90C on the vrms. I ran it like that mining bitcoins for about 5 days untill my Zalman LQ-310 came in. Got it installed and the extra Heatsinks for everything with 2 120mm fans ziptied togeather about 3 inchs below the card. Now I'm clocked at 1125/4200 with gpu temp of 57C and vrms at 80C after a solid 3.5Hrs of mining. Would like to push this baby harder but am uncomfortable with my vrm temps above 80C. Any ideas peeps how to further cool these nuclear hott monsters?


LOVE YOU GUYS!!! - REAL TALK!!! you guys are being honest . thank you ..I am/have seen these same things for myself ..this kind of commentary is very important for this club!!! it is helping people

"you are only lying to yourselves"


----------



## beasz

1150 seem to be the real guarantee, and some of them "1200" folks are 1150 and don't know it . I am not hating ..I just like honest results so I can help myself tweak further ..I am learning with the exception of "golden child cards" like tugger434 , most of us are limited by vrm temp not gpu temp

imagine being stable 1235 MHz @ 90C GPU and 80C VRM temp - redmod for the vrms and air for the gpu- "alice in wonderland" backwards way of doing things. but a h620 on the gpu is wasted when the vrms gonna stop you out of the gate ......

-something to address FOR REAL.....


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> LOVE YOU GUYS!!! - REAL TALK!!! you guys are being honest . thank you ..I am/have seen these same things for myself ..this kind of commentary is very important for this club!!! it is helping people
> 
> "you are only lying to yourselves"


No sweat man. I'll never post BS. I cranked up my can fans a bit and put the card under 100% fan speed @ 60c. VRM's under 3d mark hit high 70's now. Gaming for the last hour results in a max of 68c VRM and 65C core so far.

I'll peal this thing apart once I hit up microcenter for some more TIM and see if I can cool the GPU a bit further.

Regardless, if this is where I'm at then so be it. Outstanding performance and great overclocker thus far.


----------



## theohtechguru

So has anyone changed up the vrm heatsink yet? I've searched high and low with no avail. thinking i may have to fab one up. Ooo and btw. 1200 and above at any voltage gives me hardcore artifacting, this is fine for mining but that a nogo on gaming at those clocks. im happy at 1180/6000 for gaming and 1220/4200 for mining.


----------



## hax0red

Ok, got H55 water cooler on my 7870 Myst last night and a 80mm fan .2" away from VRM and all was well until today when I flashed a Sapphire bios(worked fine) and then returned back to my original bios. Now I appear to have hardly any memory voltage (0.006v MAX) and I'm not sure there is a way to get it back besides try flashing another rom. Flashing again is hard for me to do since I can still use the card for bitcoin mining as they still run equally well with memory at 300mhz where the .006v is enough to run.

So any insight would be appreciated. I skimmed the thread here as much as possible and did find the XFX 7870 Tahiti GHZ bios and wonder if anyone can confirm success?


----------



## theohtechguru

is your stock bios 031 or 028 or other?
Looking at gpu-z now, my MVDDC is .006v also. mem is undercloked to 1050 too. any lower and it doesnt set it for some reason.


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theohtechguru*
> 
> is your stock bios 031 or 028 or other?
> Looking at gpu-z now, my MVDDC is .006v also. mem is undercloked to 1050 too. any lower and it doesnt set it for some reason.


Stock bios is 015.028, I flashed a 015.030 or 015.031...whatever is in techpowerup's database. My MSI TF 7950 doesn't read like your 7870, but it also works at stock memory speeds while this 7870 Myst does not.

You wouldn't of flashed your bios too would ya? lol


----------



## theohtechguru

If I knew I had headroom and something in the bios was stopping me I would have flashed it in a heartbeat. Im confused though. What card do you have? MSI TF 7950 or 7870LE myst?


----------



## tp4tissue

I've looked all up and down..

For anyone who's thinking of spending any more money on this card, Don't

There's NO WAY to improve anything without better vrm cooling.. and since this is not the most popular card, custom sink will NEVER be made..

Even if it were made, it really doesn't seem like we can get voltage past 1.24v full load and that's ONLY ENOUGH for ~1200..

If you guys think water cooling will give you guys better noise ratio do it, but realize that's $50-75 just to have a little bit less noise vs 3x 80mm fans which I'm using.









Considering the cost of the card, I think we're pretty much done here..


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> If I knew I had headroom and something in the bios was stopping me I would have flashed it in a heartbeat. Im confused though. What card do you have? MSI TF 7950 or 7870LE myst?


Both, plus power color 7950s all mining.

Quote:


> If you guys think water cooling will give you guys better noise ratio do it, but realize that's $50-75 just to have a little bit less noise vs 3x 80mm fans which I'm using.
> 
> Considering the cost of the card, I think we're pretty much done here..


Water coolers that are refurbished go for $30-45 once a week and can be taken off and move with you as cards evolve. Considering people pay $100-150 for just a water block I don't see how this is even a topic here...might wanna go rah the guys in water cooling section, especially those Canadians who can just funnel ice through windows of their home!


----------



## iRUSH

This honestly sums it up.


----------



## pez

This thread progresses so fast it's hard to find the previous conversation, but I checked the log file of GPU-z I made while playing GTA IV. The VRMs reached 90C a couple times, but that was it's absolute top floor (it could have possibly hit 91 a few times) and nothing higher. I know the guy at 100C was supposed to be worried. Should I be as well?


----------



## DaftFully17

Yo beasz,
Apparently I'm lying to myself, but here's another screenshot for you. My card is able to hold 1200mhz core with 1550mhz memory.
http://postimg.org/image/yjsvhvh1x/
#dontbemadhomes #sapphirerules #save$20lose50mhz

Okay that last hashtag was mean, but seriously. Why all the doubt?


----------



## 354145

Any new drivers released?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> Any new drivers released?


yes.

*Official 13.4 WHQL* and *13.5beta2* drivers were both released by AMD last week.


----------



## 354145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> yes.
> 
> *Official 13.4 WHQL* and *13.5beta2* drivers were both released by AMD last week.


Yea i am using 13.5b! Was just wondering if some new driver had been released or some mod drivers on guru3d or something


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaftFully17*
> 
> Yo beasz,
> Apparently I'm lying to myself, but here's another screenshot for you. My card is able to hold 1200mhz core with 1550mhz memory.
> http://postimg.org/image/yjsvhvh1x/
> #dontbemadhomes #sapphirerules #save$20lose50mhz
> 
> Okay that last hashtag was mean, but seriously. Why all the doubt?


okay ..you might be the 1 out of 10 who can hold 1200... all im saying is 1200 is few ,and "everybody" is claiming the 12 ....


----------



## 354145

1200 in valley is pretty easy to do. Try occt and check your temps. Also, are you sure you're not artifacting? I can barely see my artifacts at 1200 but i still prefer to stay at 1150 without any artifacts.

I can almost guarantee that ATLEAST 50% of all the people claiming to be stable at 1200mhz are not. They are most likely stress testing in kombustor or something.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I've looked all up and down..
> 
> For anyone who's thinking of spending any more money on this card, Don't
> 
> There's NO WAY to improve anything without better vrm cooling.. and since this is not the most popular card, custom sink will NEVER be made..
> 
> Even if it were made, it really doesn't seem like we can get voltage past 1.24v full load and that's ONLY ENOUGH for ~1200..
> 
> If you guys think water cooling will give you guys better noise ratio do it, but realize that's $50-75 just to have a little bit less noise vs 3x 80mm fans which I'm using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the cost of the card, I think we're pretty much done here..


YOU HIT THE NAIL!!!! i almost regret buying my arctic mono plus cooler - i would have hit the $148.00 mark after selling the games . making it an EXCELLENT purchase .. i rest at $ 180 in the end ,but i am glad i dont have the noise when gaming- it sounds like a "bestbuy" cheap pc . my pc sounds more professional when i am gaming when it is silent so i guess it worked out . but yes redmod and all those water cooling is fruitless with the vrm issue....

they cheaped out on the vrms


----------



## theohtechguru

Yea im gonna leave the 1200 club alone. I'm pretty sure i found my cards sweet spot. Setting at 1180/1500/1.275V , been mining at these clocks for 11hrs and gpu temp is 60C and VRMs 73C. I would say these temps make this 24/7 stable and usable w/o risk of damaging components.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *354145*
> 
> 1200 in valley is pretty easy to do. Try occt and check your temps. Also, are you sure you're not artifacting? I can barely see my artifacts at 1200 but i still prefer to stay at 1150 without any artifacts.
> 
> I can almost guarantee that ATLEAST 50% of all the people claiming to be stable at 1200mhz are not. They are most likely stress testing in kombustor or something.


THANK YOU - thats what im saying...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> THANK YOU - thats what im saying...


It all depends on the card. I am stable 1.225 OCCT but when I turn FPS cap off I get to over 90C core. In games and heaven/valley, 1.213 is perfect with no artifacts at 1200/1500.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> Stock bios is 015.028, I flashed a 015.030 or 015.031...whatever is in techpowerup's database. My MSI TF 7950 doesn't read like your 7870, but it also works at stock memory speeds while this 7870 Myst does not.
> 
> You wouldn't of flashed your bios too would ya? lol


I just checked my MVDDC and it's stuck @0.006V too! But, my memory clock is running solid @ 1500MHz according to GPU-z. I flashed the 028 bios and I have the Powercolor EZ. What does the MVDDC supposed to look like @ load?
Where exactly are you checking your actual memory speeds? Thanks!

EDIT: BTW, looking at others load/idle screens of GPU-z shows, everyone is running MVDDC @ 0.006V....don't know what you are exactly expecting.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This thread progresses so fast it's hard to find the previous conversation, but I checked the log file of GPU-z I made while playing GTA IV. The VRMs reached 90C a couple times, but that was it's absolute top floor (it could have possibly hit 91 a few times) and nothing higher. I know the guy at 100C was supposed to be worried. Should I be as well?


I e-mailed Sapphire and they said that anything under 100 C is fine. But that's still a little too hot for my taste.


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> I just checked my MVDDC and it's stuck @0.006V too! But, my memory clock is running solid @ 1500MHz according to GPU-z. I flashed the 028 bios and I have the Powercolor EZ. What does the MVDDC supposed to look like @ load?
> Where exactly are you checking your actual memory speeds? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: BTW, looking at others load/idle screens of GPU-z shows, everyone is running MVDDC @ 0.006V....don't know what you are exactly expecting.


I expect similar voltages on all my cards, or at least a quarter of my set voltage under load, not 0.0043%. I'm thinking it's always been like this I just didn't think to look since I don't bother overclocking the memory for my purposes. OR it's as a result of flashing vbios like I originally thought.

Same PC with very similar load but with 7950's running I get expected values that do not change


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> I expect similar voltages on all my cards, or at least a quarter of my set voltage under load, not 0.0043%. I'm thinking it's always been like this I just didn't think to look since I don't bother overclocking the memory for my purposes. OR it's as a result of flashing vbios like I originally thought.
> 
> Same PC with very similar load but with 7950's running I get expected values that do not change


Too much excitement sometimes clouds judgement!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I e-mailed Sapphire and they said that anything under 100 C is fine. But that's still a little too hot for my taste.


Sounds good. I'm going to try and keep a log every time I play a game to see what it gets up to. I do like that GTA always gives me nearly full load on my GPU, though.


----------



## whatsAcpu

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT in stock at amazon.com for $234.99 after rebate. Honestly, if I just hadn't purchased the Myst version from powercolor this would be the card in my system.

Amazon.com


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds good. I'm going to try and keep a log every time I play a game to see what it gets up to. I do like that GTA always gives me nearly full load on my GPU, though.


Yea GTA 4 is pretty damn taxing. Especially with graphics mods, it can "bring the heat" so to speak. Something I don't understand is that my VRM temperature never breaks 75C. I've never seem them go past it. When playing Metro 2033 which I consider the most taxing game I have, they usually sit around 66-67. In BF3 its more like 62 and in OCCT its 74C-75C. Yet my GPU is almost always higher than VRM temps. One thing I've noticed is that my heatpipes for the heat-sink are much lower than what some people's photos show. In fact I dare say they are touching my memory chips in the slightest bit so much so I have to stick a pen-camera beneath the heatsink just to find out the memory I have. Hopefully it doesn't affect the longevity of the card.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## theohtechguru

Yea gta 4 is pretty taxing but i finally got my VRM's under control, and as for the heatsink. mine was pretty close to my ram chips but not touching. VRMS were always hotter that GPU on air with fan at %100.


----------



## Hully

hello guys...been following this thread for few days now...learning alot









reet so i have the VTX3D 7870 BE and its been pretty damn good for the price upto now....however i like to have a dabble with oc-ing and this does it pretty well but as u all know the temps get high and the fan is awfully loud. so yesterday i was bored and thought id give pc a good strip down and clean everything .. so i looked at card and was pretty dusty so took heatsink off to clean when i saw the paste was bone dry..anyhoo i cleaned it off and put some Tuniq TX-3 thermal paste that i had spare on and put H/S and fan back on. i also put a an corsair AF120 case fan on the side panel of my case (CM 690 II) which just happens to be at a great location, blowing directly between the cards H/S onto where the VRM is located.

so got all back together and hoped to god the paste was going to work lol....booted up gr8 and after 15 mins the idle temp was 25 deg (before was 33/35) then did some testing...at 1160 core and 1231 voltage and gfx fan on 30% in afterburner and i had unigine heaven extreme running for 30 mins and gpu and vrm temp never went above 59 deg and so went onto 3dmark 11 and did 3 runs after 1 another and temps never got above 57 and as a final test i been playing far cry 3 for 2 hrs with ultra settings and temps never got above 55.

all temps was checked with GPU-Z

now i never expected to get them kind of results....so my question is i am i been a bit naive and should i wait a few more days for the paste to get bedded in before calling this method a great solution ;D

Thanks


----------



## theohtechguru

Nice temps, what bios revision are you running and whats your ASIC quality?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Yea GTA 4 is pretty damn taxing. Especially with graphics mods, it can "bring the heat" so to speak. Something I don't understand is that my VRM temperature never breaks 75C. I've never seem them go past it. When playing Metro 2033 which I consider the most taxing game I have, they usually sit around 66-67. In BF3 its more like 62 and in OCCT its 74C-75C. Yet my GPU is almost always higher than VRM temps. One thing I've noticed is that my heatpipes for the heat-sink are much lower than what some people's photos show. In fact I dare say they are touching my memory chips in the slightest bit so much so I have to stick a pen-camera beneath the heatsink just to find out the memory I have. Hopefully it doesn't affect the longevity of the card.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


I get these results with memory at 1600 or below. As soon as memory is oc'd higher, then VRM temps rise exponentially. We are stuck with a poor VRM power ratio compared to the 7950s and 7970s. As I recall we are at 5+1 phase compared to 7950 at 8+1 phase and 7970 at 12+1 phase. Really, they cutback on VRMs for a discount card in the Myst/7870XT, one where the gpu's need more voltage than reference.

One poster commented about how his 7970 temps were 70C or below. Well, it is no wonder given the design of his pcb. We are just discount buyers trying to find ways to keep VRMs down while ocing our cards! Many folks can't oc memory at all, either because of the Elpida memory, poor case airflow, or both.


----------



## Hully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theohtechguru*
> 
> Nice temps, what bios revision are you running and whats your ASIC quality?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I get these results with memory at 1600 or below. As soon as memory is oc'd higher, then VRM temps rise exponentially. We are stuck with a poor VRM power ratio compared to the 7950s and 7970s. As I recall we are at 5+1 phase compared to 7950 at 8+1 phase and 7970 at 12+1 phase. Really, they cutback on VRMs for a discount card in the Myst/7870XT, one where the gpu's need more voltage than reference.
> 
> One poster commented about how his 7970 temps were 70C or below. Well, it is no wonder given the design of his pcb. We are just discount buyers trying to find ways to keep VRMs down while ocing our cards! Many folks can't oc memory at all, either because of the Elpida memory, poor case airflow, or both.


YES!! i found this also that the memory affect the vrm ...

i did a test to mimick the "rare" XFX tahiti LE - 1100 gpu and 1250 memory ..and i found i max at 87C in OCCT and then i went to 1150 gpu 1250 memory STiLL 87C max OCCT ...those vrm cannot handle the draw create by memory @ 1500 and overclock GPU ..i seems i had to compromise

now my question is what is the REAL rate speeds for the ram - it is really 1250???? or something???

BLuesmans we left "BRICK CITY" and now are in "VRM HighWay To Hell"


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> YES!! i found this also that the memory affect the vrm ...
> 
> i did a test to mimick the "rare" XFX tahiti LE - 1100 gpu and 1250 memory ..and i found i max at 87C in OCCT and then i went to 1150 gpu 1250 memory STiLL 87C max OCCT ...those vrm cannot handle the draw create by memory @ 1500 and overclock GPU ..i seems i had to compromise
> 
> now my question is what is the REAL rate speeds for the ram - it is really 1250???? or something???
> 
> BLuesmans we left "BRICK CITY" and now are in "VRM HighWay To Hell"


According to TechPowerUP, the Elpida memory (and I assume Hynix also) are rated at a base 1500. This is higher than many of the 7950 card memory at 1250. The problem lies in the memory specs between Hynix and Elpida. Some posters, about 100 pages back, suggested one was 1T and the other 2T - I don't know. The problem is how well your memory scales and the power handling by the VRM board design. You just have to have good case airflow or make provisions for such. I have a unique 90 degree MOBO case design that gives me better airflow than most.

Still the el cheapo Myst pcb reference design is gonna hurt on VRM temps. And I would not get too fixated on OCCT and Furmark tests for max VRM temps. In the case of Furmark, I know they unrealistically spike VDDC current for 6 seconds that is just not game-realistic. Heaven, Crysis 3, and Bioshock Infinite are better for testing VRM temp IMHO. Just run a GPU-Z log and see were your temps go and for how long. (*NOTE:* In Bioshock Infinite I will spike from 74C to 80C at 1175/1620; then testing at 1225/1670 I'll run about 78C - so sometimes things get weird with oc'ing.)


----------



## tugger434

hi blues and beasz.
what we debating today lol
everytime i wana cheer myself up i look at the the vrm heatsink,fk me that things so mportant and it looks like something ud find on the floor, cheap as shat lol


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> hi blues and beasz.
> what we debating today lol
> everytime i wana cheer myself up i look at the the vrm heatsink,fk me that things so mportant and it looks like something ud find on the floor, cheap as shat lol










yahh lol the vrms is my pet peeve now ...i just put heatsinks on them - i belive we have the vrm mistaken ... i hear from someone they are the ones by the powerplus area ..well i just put heatsinks on them and waiting for the G-1 adhesive to harden up . 5 hours almost ..yeah i ran out of the arctic silver brand ceramic adhesive ..so i using the garbage G-1 for these - i dont want waste anymore $$$ on this card.....


----------



## tugger434

beasz any chance of a pic with ure cooler mounted on card


----------



## oats2012

personally I'm getting a little sick of this 1200 debate. Honestly if your card can't do it then I'm sorry.

I've run several benchmarks and seen no issues. I've run game benchmarks included. BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY I've run this card at 1200 in every taxing game I currently play, guess what I see no artifacts, stutters or other hangs. if it goes to 1220 then i start seeing issue right away and i dont deny it! but 1200 is rock solid.

That's what counts! and I have a run of the mill EZ version. where is the debate? you are trying to make people feel bad for their purchase because you do? seriously what in the world is wrong with you?

If you don't like this card then sell it and move on and get out of this thread. Let the others here continue to try new bios and cooling solutions if they want, what skin is it off your nose?









We all knew this card isn't a 7950 or 7970 at purchase. isn't it logical that you don't expect the same component quality? its a binned Tahiti chip, they have left over that they'd like to turn profit on. Its a good value and gives near the same performance with caveats to a 7950 on you OC.

If someone claims they have 1200, then take their word for it and quit trying to nit pick people to death to make yourself feel better. Most OCN members are honest with themselves and don't lie about the performance they're getting.

So you can continue this witch hunt for the fake 1200 claimers that you're on, and you can go ahead and lump me in there if you want. But myself and everyone else who claims it will continue to enjoy the extra ~5 FPS and running at 1200









Sorry for the rant (which I normally don't do) but you are basically derailing the thread and trying to throw sand in the eyes of other members. Cut the crap and move on


----------



## Cloudpost

My 7870 is stuck at 925









GPUz shows my core clock to be 925. Trixx has it default at 975 (boost?) I can change the memory clocks in trixx and that will stick, but changing the core speed in trixx will not stick in GPUZ. Sometimes it will jump to 975 for a second, but then fall back down to 925.

Using furmark to put load on my card.

any advise?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> My 7870 is stuck at 925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPUz shows my core clock to be 925. Trixx has it default at 975 (boost?) I can change the memory clocks in trixx and that will stick, but changing the core speed in trixx will not stick in GPUZ. Sometimes it will jump to 975 for a second, but then fall back down to 925.
> 
> Using furmark to put load on my card.
> 
> any advise?


BIOS and driver version?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Yea GTA 4 is pretty damn taxing. Especially with graphics mods, it can "bring the heat" so to speak. Something I don't understand is that my VRM temperature never breaks 75C. I've never seem them go past it. When playing Metro 2033 which I consider the most taxing game I have, they usually sit around 66-67. In BF3 its more like 62 and in OCCT its 74C-75C. Yet my GPU is almost always higher than VRM temps. One thing I've noticed is that my heatpipes for the heat-sink are much lower than what some people's photos show. In fact I dare say they are touching my memory chips in the slightest bit so much so I have to stick a pen-camera beneath the heatsink just to find out the memory I have. Hopefully it doesn't affect the longevity of the card.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


Yeah, I meant to do it on Saints Row 3, but accidentally assumed hitting 'X' on GPU-z would minimize it to the tray. Derp for me







.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> personally I'm getting a little sick of this 1200 debate. Honestly if your card can't do it then I'm sorry.
> 
> I've run several benchmarks and seen no issues. I've run game benchmarks included. BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY I've run this card at 1200 in every taxing game I currently play, guess what I see no artifacts, stutters or other hangs. if it goes to 1220 then i start seeing issue right away and i dont deny it! but 1200 is rock solid.
> 
> That's what counts! and I have a run of the mill EZ version. where is the debate? you are trying to make people feel bad for their purchase because you do? seriously what in the world is wrong with you?
> 
> If you don't like this card then sell it and move on and get out of this thread. Let the others here continue to try new bios and cooling solutions if they want, what skin is it off your nose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all knew this card isn't a 7950 or 7970 at purchase. isn't it logical that you don't expect the same component quality? its a binned Tahiti chip, they have left over that they'd like to turn profit on. Its a good value and gives near the same performance with caveats to a 7950 on you OC.
> 
> If someone claims they have 1200, then take their word for it and quit trying to nit pick people to death to make yourself feel better. Most OCN members are honest with themselves and don't lie about the performance they're getting.
> 
> So you can continue this witch hunt for the fake 1200 claimers that you're on, and you can go ahead and lump me in there if you want. But myself and everyone else who claims it will continue to enjoy the extra ~5 FPS and running at 1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant (which I normally don't do) but you are basically derailing the thread and trying to throw sand in the eyes of other members. Cut the crap and move on


Could you possibly do a 20 min video of OCCT, unlocked frames, shader 7 w/ gpuz showing your vrm temps..









unless, you don't accept the challenge.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I am 100% satisfied with my MYST card. I just played BF3 on Ultra at 1680x1050 for a couple hours and I'm at 1150MHz and stock memory speed and voltage, and my VRM topped out at 70c. I am getting about 45-60fps in the big maps. I'm pretty sure my Pentium G860 is what is holding things back a bit. Waiting to see if Haswell is worth it over Ivy Bridge.

Just for fun (and to refresh myself for Infinite), I loaded up the original Bioshock and was getting 250+fps with everything cranked as high as possible. I know that game is several years old, but I remember how taxing it was on the 939 based system I had built at the time.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Could you possibly do a 20 min video of OCCT, unlocked frames, shader 7 w/ gpuz showing your vrm temps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless, you don't accept the challenge.


I run windows 8 which i heard occt will crash. unless you've got proof otherwise that is concrete im not gonna risk it to prove a point. I've posted my vrm and other temps and benchmarks in the thread before if you wanna see them. Nice try but the ol' "are you chicken?" marty mcfly taunt wont budge me.

For all intents and purposes in the real world my overclock is stable (never crashed and no visual issues at all) so I'm good to go for my uses.

My claim is this: 1200/1500 stable 100% if I go to 1220 I see artifacts, if I try and touch the memory at all then it destroys my fps in anything I run. Not claiming wild stuff here lol. I got nothing to hide but vindicating this BS by wasting hours of my time wont happen lol

If anyone wants to short change themselves in their free performance by not going to their full OC potential listening to this garbage debate then go for it







I'm done arguing over a non issue lol


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Could you possibly do a 20 min video of OCCT, unlocked frames, shader 7 w/ gpuz showing your vrm temps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless, you don't accept the challenge.


i swear by OCCT ... with window 8 64-bit vrm max 93C @ 1150 for 1 hour test . the gpu 61C max ...arctic mono plus cooling @ 100% fan ... fan on auto 109C vrm max .. the auto setting never go above 38% SMH....


----------



## 8800GT

I too think people claiming 55c core temps @1150 or 1200 to be ridiculous, on stock cooling. Maybe if you're using 3dmark01. I don't throw wild accusations around and my involvement in this forum should be evidence I am not here to flame but unless you use a strenuous test that really pushes the card, it is not 100% stable...and as such your temps should be higher than 50c core and 55c VRM. Just my opinion though. No point in kidding yourself just to gain some sort of rep. Truth is what we are all seeking here.


----------



## eBombzor

What's the point of using unrealistic benchmarks? If it passes Valley for an hour w/out artifacts I'll call it stable. Furmark and OCCT just make your card pull as much power as it can. If you want bullet proof stable, go ahead and use them but otherwise, I would Valley and gaming only. Furmark is also known to kill VRMs.


----------



## beasz

]

someone "took" my canon camera..so i am using a samsung non-android phone "bad pictures" sorry


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I too think people claiming 55c core temps @1150 or 1200 to be ridiculous, on stock cooling. Maybe if you're using 3dmark01. I don't throw wild accusations around and my involvement in this forum should be evidence I am not here to flame but unless you use a strenuous test that really pushes the card, it is not 100% stable...and as such your temps should be higher than 50c core and 55c VRM. Just my opinion though. No point in kidding yourself just to gain some sort of rep. Truth is what we are all seeking here.


Thank You- i am glad i am not alone ... i was feeling some heat a moment ago though... no comment







lol


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What's the point of using unrealistic benchmarks? If it passes Valley for an hour w/out artifacts I'll call it stable. Furmark and OCCT just make your card pull as much power as it can. If you want bullet proof stable, go ahead and use them but otherwise, I would Valley and gaming only. Furmark is also known to kill VRMs.


Achem... it artifacts, but sometimes they are very brief.. and may not be obvious if it's texture related... For example, lots of trees, a panel of leaves out of place doesn't really look like artifact, but it could in fact be a corrupt texture.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> Thank You- i am glad i am not alone ... i was feeling some heat a moment ago though... no comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


55 core temp I believe, none of those 70C vrm claims though...


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> Thank You- i am glad i am not alone ... i was feeling some heat a moment ago though... no comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Wasn't trying to flame anyone. apologies for my blunt nature on that. I agree with the temps reporting maybe seeming fishy from some people but then again I just kind of throw it up to the silicon lotteries and figure maybe there's one or two golden cards floating around.

If yall want to be 10000% bullet proof concrete bunker stable then i applaud the effort i really do. I guess where I stand is that for my uses my 1200/1500 OC is stable and I see no issues with it in my real world use cases. Thats why I don't feel its a false representation to state it as such to people. If i do begin to notice some type of issue with me being at 1200 then believe me ill be on here asap giving the details. I'm all for the truth in what I say and I'll be a man of my word if I see something going wrong.

So again not meaning to be a jerk.

We can agree to disagree on what "stable" is I guess. So there's two schools of thought. 1. Rock solid in everything that is possible under the sun to be run at a card (its a valid view if you want to really take pride in it that way and I applaud the efforts of fine tuning) or 2. Real world, good enough burn in and stability checks with benchmarks and games (valid to those who don't see any issues in the circumstances they run into daily)

cheers to further testing.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> 55 core temp I believe, none of those 70C vrm claims though...


I will upload some Gpuz screens to show you. My vrm never gets above 70c whilst gaming. Core gets up to 72c. I have a well ventilated case so forgive me if I cannot believe someone can get 20c cooler core temps with the same cooling. I am a skeptic I suppose.


----------



## smith1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Make sure there is an INCH gap from the LEFT of the case, because the metal cleft from the pcie mounting bracket blocks airflow.
> 
> Also, fans need SPACE above and below them to properly move their rated CFM... the reason the stock type fans don't do a good job is because there's no space beneath them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top and bottom spacing should be around 2cm
> 
> You can test this for yourself if you don't believe me.. Plug a fan in and put your hand real close, notice the air pressure is GONE and you get back flow on the reverse side near the rim.
> 
> Basically imagine air as a liquid, if there isn't enough space the Fan will simply be turning "Through" the liquid, instead of MOVING the liquid.


Very good idea. Did the same and temperatures dropped really great and almost no noise doing it. Used 3 Artic cooler F8 PWM fans and an adapter for the GPU pwm-port, so I can control the speed by fan control of AB or Trixx.


----------



## Janac

*****es im back!


----------



## theohtechguru

Been mining for 9hrs @1185/1050/1.287v with max GPU temp of 62C and max VRM temp of 74. Mind you this is using a Zalman LQ-310 strapped to it with 2 120mm fans zip tied together about 2 inches above the card. Giving me awesome temps. 028 bios running Catyl 13.3


----------



## kmetek

http://www.microcenter.com/product/411478/2GBD5-2DHPPV3E_AMD_Radeon_HD_7870_2048MB_GDDR5_PCIe_30_x16_MYST_Edition_Video_Card


----------



## kmetek

which cooler to buy for VTX3D 7870?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> someone "took" my canon camera..so i am using a samsung non-android phone "bad pictures" sorry


*learning how to post pictures - forum newbie lol*


----------



## tugger434

cheers for pics beasz,how r u anyways. never to old to learn how to use a camera lolol, have u tested ure temps with all those newshiny bits glued to ure card yet??


----------



## tugger434

doing bit of research,got amate whos still got a 480 gtx, if u can cool that fker u can cool anything,hes tried loads of coolers over the years,he recons the trouble with aftermarket coolers is the fins r to close together,great for cooling a gpu but vrms cook as air cant be pushed through,he said the original cooler 480 came with vrm were cooler but gpu to toasy,blower type cooler, tells me u dont actualy need alot of air movement round vrms u just need it blowing in the right direction, and blowing down and not through the vrm cooler is where we gona have the probs


----------



## beasz

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/gelid-icy-vision_5.html#sect0

i will have temps when i get back in the evening , all is well brother







thanks


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> doing bit of research,got amate whos still got a 480 gtx, if u can cool that fker u can cool anything,hes tried loads of coolers over the years,he recons the trouble with aftermarket coolers is the fins r to close together,great for cooling a gpu but vrms cook as air cant be pushed through,he said the original cooler 480 came with vrm were cooler but gpu to toasy,blower type cooler, tells me u dont actualy need alot of air movement round vrms u just need it blowing in the right direction, and blowing down and not through the vrm cooler is where we gona have the probs


In the Mysts' case, no amount of ~Direction is going to change how small the vrm sinks are.









I had the same problem with my ati hd4870 back in the day... It was a super popular card though, and they made custom vrm heatsinks for it, which was 15 times larger.

If only they made this thing for the Myst


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theohtechguru*
> 
> Been mining for 9hrs @1185/1050/1.287v with max GPU temp of 62C and max VRM temp of 74. Mind you this is using a Zalman LQ-310 strapped to it with 2 120mm fans zip tied together about 2 inches above the card. Giving me awesome temps. 028 bios running Catyl 13.3


I have a rather noobish question, so you removed the stock shroud and now you have the 2 120mm fans instead, are they intake or exhaust position?

EDIT: Oh nvm! You got watercooling...


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith1212*
> 
> Very good idea. Did the same and temperatures dropped really great and almost no noise doing it. Used 3 Artic cooler F8 PWM fans and an adapter for the GPU pwm-port, so I can control the speed by fan control of AB or Trixx.


So are the fans suppose to be intake or exhaust?


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janac*
> 
> *****es im back!


Welcome back! How's your card running?


----------



## kmetek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Welcome back! How's your card running?


he's RMA it


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> So are the fans suppose to be intake or exhaust?


Fans should be exhaust otherwise you have cold air meeting hot air creating a "vortex" that does nothing but circulate in the same spot. AKA not cooling.


----------



## smith1212

Blowing on the gpu-chip so exhaust. The artic cooling f8 have the advantage, that you can connect them so you need only an adapter for the gpu board pwm and you can manage all at once with ab or any other fan control. 2000 rpm seems to be enough to keep the gpu quiet cool while being very quiet. Played F1 2012 with 1150/1500 and highest temp was 63 while with standard cooller I got around 80 and more.


----------



## tugger434

ello all
installed 13,4 bout a week ago, didnt change any settings, thought my games didnt run as good, so checked after burner and yup throttling,thats with 20 percent power, moved it down to 10 no throttling,these cards dont no what to do from day to day,thinking of going back to nvidia,at least there plug play and forget


----------



## ThisCardIsHot

Hello,

Can anybody give any tips on how or what i can buy to cool this card down??

I gets to 99 degrees when I play any type of game, it never stops..

I do a -20 on the power limit then it caps off at 60 degrees, but performance is worse

I bought some artic silver 5 thinking it was a bad compound job... and it was, idle temps are better it sits at 38 degrees, but gaming it gets too hot

Any after market coolers??/

I dont even touch voltage but maybe I should undervolt.

I like the performance but its just too hot, the hottest card I have ever owned...

My bios are .28


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody give any tips on how or what i can buy to cool this card down??
> 
> I gets to 99 degrees when I play any type of game, it never stops..
> 
> I do a -20 on the power limit then it caps off at 60 degrees, but performance is worse
> 
> I bought some artic silver 5 thinking it was a bad compound job... and it was, idle temps are better it sits at 38 degrees, but gaming it gets too hot
> 
> Any after market coolers??/
> 
> I dont even touch voltage but maybe I should undervolt.
> 
> I like the performance but its just too hot, the hottest card I have ever owned...
> 
> My bios are .28


yes WELCOME BROTHER ..yeah it is a beast to tame , but run great regardless

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186063&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-VGA+Cooling-_-N82E16835186063&gclid=CLOLqNiE8bYCFcJw4Aodnj8A7A

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100013

those are my solutions


----------



## beasz

I have made GREAT STRIDES!!! i went and got real thermal adhesive for the "other vrms" by the power plug area and selected different pieces .. G-1 was garbage and never dried but i got a second chance to do it right ..i have the photos

PLUS my vrm @ 1150 with OCCT shader 7 max @ 93C!!!! down from 97C with full fan .. IT IS FINISHED *Comstock* lolol oh the GPU maxed @ 68C ,which i am not concerned about









 - it look less ghetto the first arrangement - permanent now lol









i test in ""real" world , i always have a towel on the top - i have a 4 year old that can spill drinks .. so yu see my ventilation is NOT optimal



 PROOF!!!! i was gonna go the whole hour but my excitement when it see the vrm temp flatline @ 93C for 6 minutes .. i know it is DONE!!!


----------



## beasz

THESE are thing to put heatsinks on - i drop 4C in the vrms max temp during OCCT shader 7 ..yay!

and i found my new max 1175 GPU @ 98C VRMS OCCT - EXCELLENT ...overclocking limited by the power section - i used to get 7 or so OCCT errors @ 1175mhz before the "secondary vrm heatsink" installation


----------



## stratmetal

All this talk of the VRMS got me worried so I checked mine...

Core @ 1175, Power Control @ 8%, 0.32 bios. Standard cooling

100% load for 20 minutes and my VRM's peak at 80 degrees celsius.

An interesting thing to note is I'm running a BitFenix Prodigy case so my video card sits vertical rather than horizontal. I'm pretty sure this is the reason they are staying so cool. As a test I wonder what the temps are like if you lay your case on it's side so the video card is horizontal.

It's either that or I have some kind of freak card.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratmetal*
> 
> All this talk of the VRMS got me worried so I checked mine...
> 
> Core @ 1175, Power Control @ 8%, 0.32 bios. Standard cooling
> 
> 100% load for 20 minutes and my VRM's peak at 80 degrees celsius.
> 
> An interesting thing to note is I'm running a BitFenix Prodigy case so my video card sits vertical rather than horizontal. I'm pretty sure this is the reason they are staying so cool. As a test I wonder what the temps are like if you lay your case on it's side so the video card is horizontal.
> 
> It's either that or I have some kind of freak card.


i have a HAF XB "test bench" lol.. oh do you have the hynix memory on your card ..those reuslt i post was fromm running OCCT -it is like furmark...


----------



## MidwayMayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> yes WELCOME BROTHER ..yeah it is a beast to tame , but run great regardless
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186063&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-VGA+Cooling-_-N82E16835186063&gclid=CLOLqNiE8bYCFcJw4Aodnj8A7A
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100013
> 
> those are my solutions


Dude. Suddenly this great deal I thought I was getting is looking less so...









Love the card but mine is running like 'ThisCardisHot's. Consistently going to the upper 90s after less than 30mins of gameplay(Bioshock/TombRaider). I am maxing out game settings but not touching the stock clock speeds. The one thing I did blast was the fan speed but temps were still in the 90s. My cooling in the case is nothing special but there's decent airflow and ambient room temp is low.

Not sure if this is related but I'm also having a separate issue. The only reason I'm not sure is because it also happens when the card is cool. It idles at 37C.
The power has cut out to my system 3 separate times. Twice while playing TR and once trying to run Furmark. It re-booted the time during Furmark but stayed powered off when during TR. Any ideas?

I am thinking it is either my PowerSupply or leftover Nvidia drivers?

The peak wattage on my PSU is 500W but the Max is only 450W. Not sure if that cuts it, I know they want a 500W. That said, PowerChute is reading only a 220W draw during gaming. I have a 750W supply leftover in an older PC I could snag but I would rather not go through the hassle if I don't have too.

Otherwise, can anyone recommend a good driver cleaner?


----------



## beasz

HOT TAHITI LE

HOT TA***LI

HOT TAMALI


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidwayMayhem*
> 
> Dude. Suddenly this great deal I thought I was getting is looking less so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the card but mine is running like 'ThisCardisHot's. Consistently going to the upper 90s after less than 30mins of gameplay(Bioshock/TombRaider). I am maxing out game settings but not touching the stock clock speeds. The one thing I did blast was the fan speed but temps were still in the 90s. My cooling in the case is nothing special but there's decent airflow and ambient room temp is low.
> 
> Not sure if this is related but I'm also having a separate issue. The only reason I'm not sure is because it also happens when the card is cool. It idles at 37C.
> The power has cut out to my system 3 separate times. Twice while playing TR and once trying to run Furmark. It re-booted the time during Furmark but stayed powered off when during TR. Any ideas?
> 
> I am thinking it is either my PowerSupply or leftover Nvidia drivers?
> 
> The peak wattage on my PSU is 500W but the Max is only 450W. Not sure if that cuts it, I know they want a 500W. That said, PowerChute is reading only a 220W draw during gaming. I have a 750W supply leftover in an older PC I could snag but I would rather not go through the hassle if I don't have too.
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, can anyone recommend a good driver cleaner?


Use the driver cleaner linked in the first post and now here, just clear out amd drivers like it says: click me and make sure you use the 14.4whql drivers or the 14.5 beta drivers off the AMD driver website.

Nvidia won't cause this, I went from a 7870ghz to gtx460 (for rma'ing the 7870ghz) and now back to a 7870xt on my second computer. If it still crashes after a cleaning try the other power supply.
I'm assuming you mean peak is 500w and nominal is 450w, and if it's a cheap psu it may only actually push around 300peak especially if it doesn't come with the proper 6pin connectors.


----------



## smith1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody give any tips on how or what i can buy to cool this card down??
> 
> I gets to 99 degrees when I play any type of game, it never stops..
> 
> I do a -20 on the power limit then it caps off at 60 degrees, but performance is worse
> 
> I bought some artic silver 5 thinking it was a bad compound job... and it was, idle temps are better it sits at 38 degrees, but gaming it gets too hot
> 
> Any after market coolers??/
> 
> I dont even touch voltage but maybe I should undervolt.
> 
> I like the performance but its just too hot, the hottest card I have ever owned...
> 
> My bios are .28


Just get 3 fans with 8cm, put them together with a zip tie and remove the original fan and cover.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> THESE are thing to put heatsinks on - i drop 4C in the vrms max temp during OCCT shader 7 ..yay!
> 
> and i found my new max 1175 GPU @ 98C VRMS OCCT - EXCELLENT ...overclocking limited by the power section - i used to get 7 or so OCCT errors @ 1175mhz before the "secondary vrm heatsink" installation


Hey Beasz.. You're sure THOSE are the vrm?

Then *** are under the line-heatsink next to the caps in towards the output?


----------



## stratmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> i have a HAF XB "test bench" lol.. oh do you have the hynix memory on your card ..those reuslt i post was fromm running OCCT -it is like furmark...


I assume hynix, but not sure how to tell without removing the card







(It's a Powercolour Myst)

My results were from running furmark with the GPU at 100%.

Cheers,


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Hey Beasz.. You're sure THOSE are the vrm?
> 
> Then *** are under the line-heatsink next to the caps in towards the output?


I am not sure - I wish someone would tell exactly wat there are . I put sinks on them anyhow ,and it has helped drop 4C


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> I am not sure - I wish someone would tell exactly wat there are . I put sinks on them anyhow ,and it has helped drop 4C


I have those exact heatsinks that I never used from my hr03gt kit.. I put them on, no difference.

Also beasz.. I notice in the Bench you posted with OCCT, your GPU load is not 100%, My GPU pulls 150amp on VDDC Current at 99% load, and draws 1.160v, (this is //without// constant voltage enabled, and VRM always goes past 100C, I turn off occt before it hits 105 just to be safe.

I'm not saying you're lying or you're an evil person, I hold you in the highest regard, but you're not testing with full load if the GPU load is 80%

OCCT is buggy, sometimes you have to run full screen with default windows theme to get it to fully load the GPU, otherwise windows 7 desktop composition function might limit the load.


----------



## tp4tissue

Here is a picture of the VRM WALL..









I can play games just fine at this setting, but it will not pass OCCT due to VRM WALL

1210/1550, Draws 166 amps in OCCT

You must DISABLE extend official overclocking limits in AB-Beta 9 to achieve the highest voltage, it will be 1.285v idle, 1.24xx LOAD, 1.2xxv SUPER OCCT LOAD

For the noobs, click on the picture, and click on ORIGINAL button, to see the GPUZ clearly


----------



## tugger434

just reporting my findings, ditch afterburner get trixx, wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more stable and the voltage control is out of this world


----------



## tugger434

must have done something right in my case airflow, forced contant voltage to 1212 and still idles at 27/28 vrm idle 30/31


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidwayMayhem*
> 
> Dude. Suddenly this great deal I thought I was getting is looking less so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the card but mine is running like 'ThisCardisHot's. Consistently going to the upper 90s after less than 30mins of gameplay(Bioshock/TombRaider). I am maxing out game settings but not touching the stock clock speeds. The one thing I did blast was the fan speed but temps were still in the 90s. My cooling in the case is nothing special but there's decent airflow and ambient room temp is low.
> 
> Not sure if this is related but I'm also having a separate issue. The only reason I'm not sure is because it also happens when the card is cool. It idles at 37C.
> The power has cut out to my system 3 separate times. Twice while playing TR and once trying to run Furmark. It re-booted the time during Furmark but stayed powered off when during TR. Any ideas?
> 
> I am thinking it is either my PowerSupply or leftover Nvidia drivers?
> 
> The peak wattage on my PSU is 500W but the Max is only 450W. Not sure if that cuts it, I know they want a 500W. That said, PowerChute is reading only a 220W draw during gaming. I have a 750W supply leftover in an older PC I could snag but I would rather not go through the hassle if I don't have too.
> 
> Otherwise, can anyone recommend a good driver cleaner?


Idle temp of 37C at stock speed is NOT normal. My crossfire cards idle at 30C and 27C respectively, cooler when ambient temp is lower. Have you chaged the stock TIM? That seems to help a lot. As for a driver cleaner, I use Driver Fusion. Follow the standard procedure for installing/uninstalling drivers. Good Luck


----------



## jimbo02816

Tugger, I'm jealous...my VRMs idle temp is 34C. Yes you have done something right.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> HOT TAHITI LE
> 
> HOT TA***LI
> 
> HOT TAMALI


OH NO! I hear another song coming......


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Wasn't trying to flame anyone. apologies for my blunt nature on that. I agree with the temps reporting maybe seeming fishy from some people but then again I just kind of throw it up to the silicon lotteries and figure maybe there's one or two golden cards floating around.
> 
> If yall want to be 10000% bullet proof concrete bunker stable then i applaud the effort i really do. I guess where I stand is that for my uses my 1200/1500 OC is stable and I see no issues with it in my real world use cases. Thats why I don't feel its a false representation to state it as such to people. If i do begin to notice some type of issue with me being at 1200 then believe me ill be on here asap giving the details. I'm all for the truth in what I say and I'll be a man of my word if I see something going wrong.
> 
> So again not meaning to be a jerk.
> 
> We can agree to disagree on what "stable" is I guess. So there's two schools of thought. 1. Rock solid in everything that is possible under the sun to be run at a card (its a valid view if you want to really take pride in it that way and I applaud the efforts of fine tuning) or 2. Real world, good enough burn in and stability checks with benchmarks and games (valid to those who don't see any issues in the circumstances they run into daily)
> 
> cheers to further testing.


I'll back you up oats. I have no idea if my 1200/1500 OC is 10000% bullet proof concrete bunker stable but I play a lot of games at that OC, some very graphics intensive, and I've never had a stability problem. No freezing, BSOD, artifacting, etc. My GPUs never exceed 70C with GPU1 running hotter than GPU2. VRMs only go 4 degrees C above GPU. I consider my cards "Real World" stable.


----------



## akbisw

Just bought a Zalman LQ 320. Will see how far i can take this card with water. Also its a necessity given that summers only a month away. right now im Frankensteined three fans to my EZ heatsink, max temps are around 67C @1200/1500.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Just bought a Zalman LQ 320. Will see how far i can take this card with water. Also its a necessity given that summers only a month away. right now im Frankensteined three fans to my EZ heatsink, max temps are around 67C @1200/1500.


Try to get some nice heatsinks for the vrms and memory chips, while you're at it.


----------



## krazyatom

I have been way too busy lately, so I have not gone through all this thread. What am I missing?








What's the best crossfire driver 7870 taihiti? 13.4 or 13.5?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I have been way too busy lately, so I have not gone through all this thread. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best crossfire driver 7870 taihiti? 13.4 or 13.5?


I've had great luck with the *13.5b2 + 13.4 CAP1* combo. That said, it's extremely easy to test all the various drivers, so why not spend the time to figure out which works best for you?


----------



## Hully

as i said a few post ago i changed the thermal paste on mine and installed a 120 case fan on side panel so it was blowing directly into my card.....my temps have dropped to 25-27 idle and reduced by 10-12 on full load (unigine heaven for 30 mins on extreme) and not going above 67 with 40% fan speed with an OC of 1170 core 1550 mem and vrm never went above 62 with voltage on 1231 in AB

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/51316971/GPU-Z%20Sensor%20Log.rar << copy of my GPU-Z log for those intrested









i can safely say a decent case fan can make all the difference and also a cheap solution


----------



## MidwayMayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Idle temp of 37C at stock speed is NOT normal. My crossfire cards idle at 30C and 27C respectively, cooler when ambient temp is lower. Have you chaged the stock TIM? That seems to help a lot. As for a driver cleaner, I use Driver Fusion. Follow the standard procedure for installing/uninstalling drivers. Good Luck


Hmmm. TIM? (sorry, prob dumb question). That said, I have not modified anything out of the box. All settings are stock.

Is the Catalyst Control Center temp monitor accurate? I get 37C when I first boot up and it doesn't get any cooler unless I manually blast the fan. Not sure the lowest I have seen but I know it hasn't gone below 30C. Again, my case cooling could probably be improved but I did put a temp floor fan on the ground sucking air away from the back of my PC.

I tried Driver Fusion and it seemed to work well removing the old Nvidia Display driver leftovers. Doesn't seem to have helped much with the temps.

I'm running a little over 2 year old Gateway FX6840(I know, wasn't able to do any homework before buying but it was on sale). Will give you an idea of my cooling situation. I am using stock cooling.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidwayMayhem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Idle temp of 37C at stock speed is NOT normal. My crossfire cards idle at 30C and 27C respectively, cooler when ambient temp is lower. Have you chaged the stock TIM? That seems to help a lot. As for a driver cleaner, I use Driver Fusion. Follow the standard procedure for installing/uninstalling drivers. Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. TIM? (sorry, prob dumb question). That said, I have not modified anything out of the box. All settings are stock.
> 
> Is the Catalyst Control Center temp monitor accurate? I get 37C when I first boot up and it doesn't get any cooler unless I manually blast the fan. Not sure the lowest I have seen but I know it hasn't gone below 30C. Again, my case cooling could probably be improved but I did put a temp floor fan on the ground sucking air away from the back of my PC.
> 
> I tried Driver Fusion and it seemed to work well removing the old Nvidia Display driver leftovers. Doesn't seem to have helped much with the temps.
> 
> I'm running a little over 2 year old Gateway FX6840(I know, wasn't able to do any homework before buying but it was on sale). Will give you an idea of my cooling situation. I am using stock cooling.
Click to expand...

Tried a better PSU yet?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> I am not sure - I wish someone would tell exactly wat there are . I put sinks on them anyhow ,and it has helped drop 4C


Those are VRMs. Their IDs are 4935N, 4927N,4925N, and 4983NF. Look them up as they are voltage regulator MOSFETs. (NOTE: There are actually 5 MOSFETs in this region - one of the numbers is duplicated. I think it is 4935N but I don't recall for sure.)

These are found on Myst and other reference designs. I am not sure about EZ - someone will have to confirm.


----------



## MidwayMayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Tried a better PSU yet?


Not yet. I have one on standby but that is a project I'd rather not start if I don't have too. Would a poor PSU cause overheating?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidwayMayhem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Tried a better PSU yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. I have one on standby but that is a project I'd rather not start if I don't have too. Would a poor PSU cause overheating?
Click to expand...

No, but it would certainly cause losses of power. Didn't you say that everything has powered off a few times while gaming?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Those are VRMs. Their IDs are 4935N, 4927N,4925N, and 4983NF. Look them up as they are voltage regulator MOSFETs. (NOTE: There are actually 5 MOSFETs in this region - one of the numbers is duplicated. I think it is 4935N but I don't recall for sure.)
> 
> These are found on Myst and other reference designs. I am not sure about EZ - someone will have to confirm.


Awesome Bluesman, thanks for the confirmation, I was lazy, sorry... but alas, thanks.

I put heatsinks on them now, nothing's changed in the VRM reading in GPUZ though, it must not be reading the Input vrms,


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just reporting my findings, ditch afterburner get trixx, wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more stable and the voltage control is out of this world


what do you mean outta this world... it doesn't give any additional voltage vs AB.. I don't think anyone here's worried about idle temps, this is a 2 years card tops.. doesn't matter if it idles high.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> No, but it would certainly cause losses of power. Didn't you say that everything has powered off a few times while gaming?


You don't need to try a "better psu" just use a "second psu" that only powers the graphics card, and see if that helps.. then you'll know what's wrong.


----------



## ThisCardIsHot

I just dont get it....

38 degrees idle,

And now i have some issue whenever i play music the audio cuts in and out, i assume its because the powerplay crap that sends my card down to 350mhz clock...but it never jumps when i wanna hear some tunes. When i play a game the audio is smooth again...

Is there any way I can set the low power state to 500hz ainstead of 350???

I got my card to top out at 72 degrees by lowering the voltage to 1.000 stock clocks, plays bioshock fine still around 45-52 fps, not bad could be better with an overclock except for the fact that it will detonate and destroy half the country if i do.

Stupid power color, i should have waited for the sapphire with the two fans.

And the guy who said get three fans and tie em together...what about the heatsink?? that goes to? this card sucks.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> I just dont get it....
> 
> 38 degrees idle,
> 
> And now i have some issue whenever i play music the audio cuts in and out, i assume its because the powerplay crap that sends my card down to 350mhz clock...but it never jumps when i wanna hear some tunes. When i play a game the audio is smooth again...
> 
> Is there any way I can set the low power state to 500hz ainstead of 350???
> 
> I got my card to top out at 72 degrees by lowering the voltage to 1.000 stock clocks, plays bioshock fine still around 45-52 fps, not bad could be better with an overclock except for the fact that it will detonate and destroy half the country if i do.
> 
> Stupid power color, i should have waited for the sapphire with the two fans.
> 
> And the guy who said get three fans and tie em together...what about the heatsink?? that goes to? this card sucks.


In MSI afterburner there is a powerplay profile section that allows you to change 2d and 3d but unfortunately it isn't in the beta versions (from what I can tell). This mean choosing between Voltage parameters and profiles. I somehow doubt the card jumping to 2d clocks would affect you music, especially since it the work is done on the cpu if I am not mistaken. I have 31C idle but if I force constant voltage it goes to about 47C idle


----------



## ThisCardIsHot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> In MSI afterburner there is a powerplay profile section that allows you to change 2d and 3d but unfortunately it isn't in the beta versions (from what I can tell). This mean choosing between Voltage parameters and profiles. I somehow doubt the card jumping to 2d clocks would affect you music, especially since it the work is done on the cpu if I am not mistaken. I have 31C idle but if I force constant voltage it goes to about 47C idle


well it is, i disable powerplay and did a minimal clock with .800 voltage 500mhz gpu clock, music starts playing fine, only issues when its in the low powerstate....300 mhz

What you mentioned could possibly fix it but if i cant control the voltage then the card becomes a hellspawn with the heat.


----------



## ThisCardIsHot

I mean look.... my cards been up for a whle i have to 100 percent the fan to get that temp


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> 
> 
> I mean look.... my cards been up for a whle i have to 100 percent the fan to get that temp


Something is wrong with your card, or you have air flow problems, for example if you have a negative pressure setup, and the card area is a dead zone.

Below is my setup, it doesn't even downclock to 300, because I have multiple monitors connected. Regardless, yet it's running cooler with Higher voltage, and higher clock


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean look.... my cards been up for a whle i have to 100 percent the fan to get that temp


I agree, you probably have a case airflow problem. Is there a sound card or other pci card right next to the fan of the 7870xt? If so it is blocking airflow.

My guess is you have a hot air case and the fan is just blowing already hot air on the gpu.


----------



## ThisCardIsHot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Something is wrong with your card, or you have air flow problems, for example if you have a negative pressure setup, and the card area is a dead zone.
> 
> Below is my setup, it doesn't even downclock to 300, because I have multiple monitors connected. Regardless, yet it's running cooler with Higher voltage, and higher clock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I agree, you probably have a case airflow problem. Is there a sound card or other pci card right next to the fan of the 7870xt? If so it is blocking airflow.
> 
> My guess is you have a hot air case and the fan is just blowing already hot air on the gpu.


Here is my case and how the gpu is set friends...


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> I have those exact heatsinks that I never used from my hr03gt kit.. I put them on, no difference.
> 
> Also beasz.. I notice in the Bench you posted with OCCT, your GPU load is not 100%, My GPU pulls 150amp on VDDC Current at 99% load, and draws 1.160v, (this is //without// constant voltage enabled, and VRM always goes past 100C, I turn off occt before it hits 105 just to be safe.
> 
> I'm not saying you're lying or you're an evil person, I hold you in the highest regard, but you're not testing with full load if the GPU load is 80%
> 
> OCCT is buggy, sometimes you have to run full screen with default windows theme to get it to fully load the GPU, otherwise windows 7 desktop composition function might limit the load.


okay , yes I need fullscreen *fingers crossed* ..I noticed the load was 80 % should be 99% .. caught up in the excitement I let it slide - will test again ., FULLSCREEN


----------



## KaBAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> Here is my case and how the gpu is set friends...


Where is the rear case fan? Is there a fan in the front the draws air into the case?

My card idles at about 40. The voltage is locked at 1188 and at idle the fan is about 25%.


----------



## ThisCardIsHot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaBAM*
> 
> Where is the rear case fan? Is there a fan in the front the draws air into the case?
> 
> My card idles at about 40. The voltage is locked at 1188 and at idle the fan is about 25%.


I removed it becuase the bearing went bad , I have another on the way, but even before it just went bad the temps were still terrible

I just give up, Its just not a cool card and ill have to deal with the mid 90's gaming temps,

at .800 voltage m,y vrms are 42 degrees celcius,

My last try is this ic diamind stuff i seen someone post about but thats it, never buying a one fan card again.

My card is 10 to 12 degrees higher than what everybody else is reporting... what can cause this?? bad heatsink?? bad voltage regulation??


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> I removed it becuase the bearing went bad , I have another on the way, but even before it just went bad the temps were still terrible
> 
> I just give up, Its just not a cool card and ill have to deal with the mid 90's gaming temps,
> 
> at .800 voltage m,y vrms are 42 degrees celcius,
> 
> My last try is this ic diamind stuff i seen someone post about but thats it, never buying a one fan card again.
> 
> My card is 10 to 12 degrees higher than what everybody else is reporting... what can cause this?? bad heatsink?? bad voltage regulation??


If you don't have pets or little children would you care to try some ghetto tuning? just leave the side panel off?









Further improvement can be made by removing the stock fan and shroud, then putting 3x80mm fans lengthwise about 2-3cm from the heatsink...

It works fantastic for me.. so... perhaps give it a go.


----------



## ThisCardIsHot

lol at side off.....I haven't seen the side to my case in about 5 years its never on, maybe ill try the fan thing though....

Do you have a picture of this configuration?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> lol at side off.....I haven't seen the side to my case in about 5 years its never on, maybe ill try the fan thing though....
> 
> Do you have a picture of this configuration?


Check post #1357


----------



## iRUSH

Anyone getting a buzzing/sizzling noise from their 7870 XT under load? I've googled this and some have it also. Been doing this from day one. Doesn't matter if it's stock or overclocked. It does increase slightly when overclocked though.


----------



## theohtechguru

Only when it first goes under load for me, think they call it coil whine or something to the effect.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Anyone getting a buzzing/sizzling noise from their 7870 XT under load? I've googled this and some have it also. Been doing this from day one. Doesn't matter if it's stock or overclocked. It does increase slightly when overclocked though.


This happens usually when the frame rate goes above 100 like in older games. Testament to "Da-Powa"


----------



## ThisCardIsHot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Check post #1357


so you zip tie the fans ...but whats holding them in place brother?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> so you zip tie the fans ...but whats holding them in place brother?


levitation via the mothership

post 1357 - *funky cold medina* the blue lites make me say so lol


----------



## beasz

i have a problem . i am running cat 13.4 . i dont now if that would cause it. when i use dual monitors in win 8 my overclock "resets" go back to 925mhz ..i by accident stumbled upon it SMH..i am finally calling it quits with the overclocking and starting to accept it is a good card at stock anyway ,and a good buy ... this boost thing is awful-even with the plus 20 thing added it reset . atleast it is better than a stock hd 7950 in that when the boost act up- which is very common here, it will be at 925 mhz versus 800 mhz with the hd 7950 ...so you see it is/can be faster than a boost hd 7950 @ stock becuase the base clock of the hd 7870 le is faster ..so i am happy with that ..amd need to work on their boost nonsense....

no more worries about VRM, VH1 MTV lol...i am running stock. now i can appreciate the quiet and cool running of the arctic mono plus cooler- no more fighting "OCCT " with things , enjoying bioshock & a little metro 2033....

*i you ever plan to use more than one monitor 1200 mhz overclcck , will throttle down to 925 even with 20% power tune added* RUN STOCK avoid the headache


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> i have a problem . i am running cat 13.4 . i dont now if that would cause it. when i use dual monitors in win 8 my overclock "resets" go back to 925mhz ..i by accident stumbled upon it SMH..i am finally calling it quits with the overclocking and starting to accept it is a good card at stock anyway ,and a good buy ... this boost thing is awful-even with the plus 20 thing added it reset . atleast it is better than a stock hd 7950 in that when the boost act up- which is very common here, it will be at 925 mhz versus 800 mhz with the hd 7950 ...so you see it is/can be faster than a boost hd 7950 @ stock becuase the base clock of the hd 7870 le is faster ..so i am happy with that ..amd need to work on their boost nonsense....
> 
> no more worries about VRM, VH1 MTV lol...i am running stock. now i can appreciate the quiet and cool running of the arctic mono plus cooler- no more fighting "OCCT " with things , enjoying bioshock & a little metro 2033....
> 
> *i you ever plan to use more than one monitor 1200 mhz overclcck , will throttle down to 925 even with 20% power tune added* RUN STOCK avoid the headache


Hmmm? windows 8.... there's ur problem.... no enuff support yet..









But with force constant voltage 1200 isn't terribly hot really in any games

It's pretty much JUST OCCT...







which in the END isn't a game, well... not to most people.... I don't count metro 2033 as a game either.. it's more like, walking through a badly rendered CGI tunnel where you can't see.

I'm thinking the last thing that we can add a heatsink to is the "chil" chip on the back of the card...


----------



## krazyatom

@beasz

Did you have problem when you had previous drivers? If you have MSI ab, it may sometimes set back to default clock.
I have my msi ab start up when I boot windows and sometimes I have to close msi ab and open again. I had this experience from older generation cards before.


----------



## smith1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> so you zip tie the fans ...but whats holding them in place brother?


Did the same, I took some cord and made a loop on one side holding on the little metal nose at the braket, on the other side over the heat sink, so that the fans are blowing on the heat sink. Pretty easy.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Hmmm? windows 8.... there's ur problem.... no enuff support yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with force constant voltage 1200 isn't terribly hot really in any games
> 
> It's pretty much JUST OCCT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which in the END isn't a game, well... not to most people.... I don't count metro 2033 as a game either.. it's more like, walking through a badly rendered CGI tunnel where you can't see.
> 
> I'm thinking the last thing that we can add a heatsink to is the "chil" chip on the back of the card...


yeah i got fed up ..atfer tweaking for days .and then this strange bug comes up last nite . i doesnt care about my clock - even if i down clock , it would go back 925mhz..this i noticed when i had my tv and monitor together... "i quit !" lol

you know i was thinking about that "chil" chip too- whether to add the glue ....


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @beasz
> 
> Did you have problem when you had previous drivers? If you have MSI ab, it may sometimes set back to default clock.
> I have my msi ab start up when I boot windows and sometimes I have to close msi ab and open again. I had this experience from older generation cards before.


i had not use dual monitor for some time - might be the first with this card, if i can remember . first with this driver ..i only discover this becuase i was running OCCT with my dual screen setup - by accident... i am not pleased at my find.. could be the drivers which would be sad , it is WHQL!!!.. im re-learning to use my gpu for games anyhow now, not as a science project *laughing at self*


----------



## wntrsnowg

Any club sig for this? I wanna rep my hood


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> Here is my case and how the gpu is set friends...


Dat cable management...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Dat cable management...


You should see mine. I have cables dangling around everywhere and pressing onto all my components. Cases without Cable management are really a pain in the arse.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> i had not use dual monitor for some time - might be the first with this card, if i can remember . first with this driver ..i only discover this becuase i was running OCCT with my dual screen setup - by accident... i am not pleased at my find.. could be the drivers which would be sad , it is WHQL!!!.. im re-learning to use my gpu for games anyhow now, not as a science project *laughing at self*


Congrats on your 100th post! You are one committed club member!


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> You should see mine. I have cables dangling around everywhere and pressing onto all my components. Cases without Cable management are really a pain in the arse.


Mine is the same! But the reason is my case doesn't allow cable management space behind the motherboard base....otherwise I would! Yeah! It really is a pain in a rear when something has to be modified inside the case! I am planning to buy a new case soon, something a bit taller and with bottom PSU slot...currently own the Raidmax Smilidon.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Any club sig for this? I wanna rep my hood


Good idea, something like this would be great;
*|_|_  My Tahiti 7870 Is Faster Than Your Pitcairn 7870  _|_|*


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Good idea, something like this would be great;
> *|_|_  My Tahiti 7870 Is Faster Than Your Pitcairn 7870  _|_|*


ah... when someone puts that in their sig, it's like saying "i'm poor, but I'm ever so slightly less poor than you are"


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> ah... when someone puts that in their sig, it's like saying "i'm poor, but I'm ever so slightly less poor than you are"


Considering they are the same price, its more like saying "We may be just as poor, but at least I'm thrifty"


----------



## GrinderCAN

Hi all,

I just received a Powercolor 7870 EZ from ncix.ca. I would have preferred the Sapphire, but it was more expensive.

So, I'm experiencing the fluctuating core frequency, and addressed it with afterburner unofficial overclocking, forced constant voltage, etc. But it would be nice to fix this and retain power saving features.

My EZ has Elpida ram, and shipped with .31 bios. I've read some speculation in this thread that .32 is for elpida based Tahiti le's. Can anyone confirm that .32 plays nice with the EZ elpida cards? Does it fix the behavior? And if so, where can I get it? I looked at the techpowerup database linked on the first page, but didn't see anything there. I read that beasz was sent .32 by powercolor, but since he had Hynix it wasn't appropriate for his card. I know he's sent it to some folks, but didn't see where anyone actually tried it on an elpida EZ.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just received a Powercolor 7870 EZ from ncix.ca. I would have preferred the Sapphire, but it was more expensive.
> 
> So, I'm experiencing the fluctuating core frequency, and addressed it with afterburner unofficial overclocking, forced constant voltage, etc. But it would be nice to fix this and retain power saving features.
> 
> My EZ has Elpida ram, and shipped with .31 bios. I've read some speculation in this thread that .32 is for elpida based Tahiti le's. Can anyone confirm that .32 plays nice with the EZ elpida cards? Does it fix the behavior? And if so, where can I get it? I looked at the techpowerup database linked on the first page, but didn't see anything there. I read that beasz was sent .32 by powercolor, but since he had Hynix it wasn't appropriate for his card. I know he's sent it to some folks, but didn't see where anyone actually tried it on an elpida EZ.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Well in theory the EZ and Myst with elpida are the same. Just different binning and heatsink's I guess.

Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file

There is my Elpida bios. I have an Elpida myst.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> You should see mine. I have cables dangling around everywhere and pressing onto all my components. Cases without Cable management are really a pain in the arse.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the same! But the reason is my case doesn't allow cable management space behind the motherboard base....otherwise I would! Yeah! It really is a pain in a rear when something has to be modified inside the case! I am planning to buy a new case soon, something a bit taller and with bottom PSU slot...currently own the Raidmax Smilidon.
Click to expand...

The Arc Midi R2 is on sale for $80 at Newegg today... it's truly an amazing case!


----------



## MidwayMayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThisCardIsHot*
> 
> Here is my case and how the gpu is set friends...


Update for me which may help you some. Still don't know if I have 'ideal' temps but its much better than before when I was pushing 100C

Noticed you don't have a rear exhaust fan... I didn't either

Summary of my changes yesterday:

- Installed $10 2000rpm exhaust fan on rear of case
- Strategic use of twist ties for some cable management for better airflow
- Card was also 'sagging' a bit since it's horizontal so was able to level it out by twist tying the power cable to a point in the case. Think the shroud was pressing against sata port on mobo.
- Used Driver Cleaner to completely remove old NVidia Drivers
- Uninstalled Catalyst Drivers with AMD Uninstall utility
- Reinstalled 13.5 beta drivers

Not sure what helped but my Peak temps dropped nearly 20C degrees after playing an hour of Bioshock Infinite on Ultra settings. I am steady around 80C.

The one thing that hasn't changed much is my idle temps. I am slightly lower at 34C. Used to be 37C. Without a custom cooling solution, is it realistic to expect under 30C like some are claiming?

Still have some more tweaking to do and check on the system shut down issue(haven't had it again) I was having but I'll take 80C over 97C anyday!


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Well in theory the EZ and Myst with elpida are the same. Just different binning and heatsink's I guess.
> 
> Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> There is my Elpida bios. I have an Elpida myst.


Thanks. You need to change your name









When I try to open this, it says that it's invalid. I think beasz experienced the same thing, and had to email his to folks. Could I pm you, and give you my email address?

So, yours is .32 and supports the power saving features, while still addressing the clocking issue?


----------



## Dan the bloke

This seems like a good place to ask.
Ive got the VTX3D 7870 LE, and when i bought it a few months ago, it would idle at around 35C.
I stuck to Catalyst 13.1 for quite a while, but just changed to 13.4 this week.

I havent checked my idle temps in a while, but I did 2 days ago and noticed that its now idling at 44C.
Can anyone explain why this might be?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Thanks. You need to change your name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I try to open this, it says that it's invalid. I think beasz experienced the same thing, and had to email his to folks. Could I pm you, and give you my email address?
> 
> So, yours is .32 and supports the power saving features, while still addressing the clocking issue?


i the "beasz mon" will PM you sir


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Well in theory the EZ and Myst with elpida are the same. Just different binning and heatsink's I guess.
> 
> Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> There is my Elpida bios. I have an Elpida myst.


yeah i sent it to lucky88shp ..but i dont believe he have flash yet . still shy from from his bad experience and other duties , his results are pending - im very anxious waiting lolol


----------



## beasz

CAN SOMEONE SEND ME THE .032 HYNIX "HH2?" BIOS!!! PLEASEEE


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan the bloke*
> 
> This seems like a good place to ask.
> Ive got the VTX3D 7870 LE, and when i bought it a few months ago, it would idle at around 35C.
> I stuck to Catalyst 13.1 for quite a while, but just changed to 13.4 this week.
> 
> I havent checked my idle temps in a while, but I did 2 days ago and noticed that its now idling at 44C.
> Can anyone explain why this might be?


Overclocked? 144 Hz monitor? Have you tried the 13.5b2 drivers instead?


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> You should see mine. I have cables dangling around everywhere and pressing onto all my components. Cases without Cable management are really a pain in the arse.


Agreed, but I've always seems to make it work, tucking **** into places it shouldn't be and hella little zip ties...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Thanks. You need to change your name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I try to open this, it says that it's invalid. I think beasz experienced the same thing, and had to email his to folks. Could I pm you, and give you my email address?
> 
> So, yours is .32 and supports the power saving features, while still addressing the clocking issue?


I'm guessing beasz sent it to you but it does support power saving feature and I have no issue with fluctuations to speak of. It's also a relatively cool bios but I wouldn't expect to oc your memory anywhere past 1550.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Agreed, but I've always seems to make it work, tucking **** into places it shouldn't be and hella little zip ties...


Yea, I just leave it. I figure if anything goes wrong that's what warranty is for.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> The Arc Midi R2 is on sale for $80 at Newegg today... it's truly an amazing case!


I want something more sexier looking!


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Congrats on your 100th post! You are one committed club member!


oh Thank You


----------



## eBombzor

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80887&vpn=AX7870%202GBD5%2D2DHPPV2E&manufacture=PowerColor&promoid=1304

Pretty nice deal on the EZ


----------



## MikeMike86

ThisCardIsHot needs to put a front and rear case fan in, more importantly the rear case fan to exhaust that heat since heat rises.

Otherwise your case will just circulate that heat, get a cheap medium speed yate loon at the least, they make a little noise but move air and are really cheap.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> ThisCardIsHot needs to put a front and rear case fan in, more importantly the rear case fan to exhaust that heat since heat rises.
> 
> Otherwise your case will just circulate that heat, get a cheap medium speed yate loon at the least, they make a little noise but move air and are really cheap.


Yea yate loon's are decent. I got 4 Masscool standard case fans (80mm) just for this card alone. Its newegg's highest rated fan probably because its only 6$ a pop. Long story short, they work great and create great air flow. Getting a pci cooler is a good idea as well, it lowered my gpu temps by about 4C.


----------



## kmetek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=80887&vpn=AX7870%202GBD5%2D2DHPPV2E&manufacture=PowerColor&promoid=1304
> 
> Pretty nice deal on the EZ


this is excellent price for you US people.


----------



## Dan the bloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Overclocked? 144 Hz monitor? Have you tried the 13.5b2 drivers instead?


Ahhh i didnt think of that. I have added a crappy 1280x1024 monitor to it. but i didnt know that having it idling would make 10c difference









That does make sense though.
Thanks


----------



## GrinderCAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Well in theory the EZ and Myst with elpida are the same. Just different binning and heatsink's I guess.
> 
> Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> There is my Elpida bios. I have an Elpida myst.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> i the "beasz mon" will PM you sir


Thanks guys, +rep.

I'll give it a go after I mess around a bit more with my oc. I'm actually considering using an ancient Swiftech MCW50 on this card. It won't be quite as effective as the latest and greatest, but it will still be a hell of a lot better than air, and I have the rad and pumping power to spare (I think it's actually pretty low pressure drop anyway). And it's free!

Say, can anyone recommend a decent way to attach ramsinks so they stay on, but can actually be removed later in order to revert the card to stock (say to sell it down the road)? Years ago I ruined a sapphire x800GTO2 trying to pry the ramsinks off, and the chips pulled right out! I think I was using arctic alumina adhesive









Hmm, I suppose thermal tape would work, since we aren't talking the gpu itself...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan the bloke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Overclocked? 144 Hz monitor? Have you tried the 13.5b2 drivers instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh i didnt think of that. I have added a crappy 1280x1024 monitor to it. but i didnt know that having it idling would make 10c difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does make sense though.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Yeah, running it at 144 Hz OR running multiple monitors will cause it to idle at 501/1500, rather than 300/150.

Be grateful that it's only 10C, though -- mine idles 12 to 14C higher when set to 144 Hz. (Affectionately known as "the 144 Hz bug")


----------



## krazyatom

hmm.. my CF set up idles at like 40c








It's only 3x 1080 monitors


----------



## SkateZilla

I just got an email from Never settle for Far Cry 3....

So... they are giving me an extra game now?

This was for the 7870XT i bought, as my 7950 is close to 2 years old now and there was no never settle promotion (i got Dirt 3 though).

So is it legit? are they giving me a copy of FarCry 3 now?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I just got an email from Never settle for Far Cry 3....
> 
> So... they are giving me an extra game now?
> 
> This was for the 7870XT i bought, as my 7950 is close to 2 years old now and there was no never settle promotion (i got Dirt 3 though).
> 
> So is it legit? are they giving me a copy of FarCry 3 now?


It is! I got the same email yesterday!

I downloaded FC3 and played it for a little while last night... it looks damn good on our XT's!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> It is! I got the same email yesterday!
> 
> I downloaded FC3 and played it for a little while last night... it looks damn good on our XT's!


So you didn't get blood dragon, you just got normal FC3? You lucky duck


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> It is! I got the same email yesterday!
> 
> I downloaded FC3 and played it for a little while last night... it looks damn good on our XT's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't get blood dragon, you just got normal FC3? You lucky duck
Click to expand...

No, I meant the FC3 Blood Dragon. My bad!


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I just got an email from Never settle for Far Cry 3....
> 
> So... they are giving me an extra game now?
> 
> This was for the 7870XT i bought, as my 7950 is close to 2 years old now and there was no never settle promotion (i got Dirt 3 though).
> 
> So is it legit? are they giving me a copy of FarCry 3 now?


Yup, you lucky duck.


----------



## SkateZilla

it was blood dragon.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrinderCAN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Well in theory the EZ and Myst with elpida are the same. Just different binning and heatsink's I guess.
> 
> Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file
> 
> There is my Elpida bios. I have an Elpida myst.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> i the "beasz mon" will PM you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys, +rep.
> 
> I'll give it a go after I mess around a bit more with my oc. I'm actually considering using an ancient Swiftech MCW50 on this card. It won't be quite as effective as the latest and greatest, but it will still be a hell of a lot better than air, and I have the rad and pumping power to spare (I think it's actually pretty low pressure drop anyway). And it's free!
> 
> Say, can anyone recommend a decent way to attach ramsinks so they stay on, but can actually be removed later in order to revert the card to stock (say to sell it down the road)? Years ago I ruined a sapphire x800GTO2 trying to pry the ramsinks off, and the chips pulled right out! I think I was using arctic alumina adhesive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I suppose thermal tape would work, since we aren't talking the gpu itself...
Click to expand...

A high quality thermal pad will be strong enough to hold the heatsinks but weak enough to pry off without damage.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g8/c487/s1797/list/p1/Thermal_Interface-Thermal_Pads_Tape-Ultra_Extreme_Thermal_Pads-Page1.html


----------



## paleh0rse14

ok, this ain't good. That free copy of FC3:BD I got last night is trying to kill my 7870XT! The system seemed warmer than normal (my den was getting warm), so I checked the temps... the damn thing is pushing my primary GPU's core to over 100C !!!!!!









No other game or benchmark has done that... BF3, Crysis3, Planetside2, Tomb Raider, Valley, Heaven, 3DMark11, OCCT... none of those go higher than 82C... what the HELL is this game doing that would push it up so damn high!?

Needless to say, I'm not playing it again until I figure out why it's trying to murder my card...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> ok, this ain't good. That free copy of FC3:BD I got last night is trying to kill my 7870XT! The system seemed warmer than normal (my den was getting warm), so I checked the temps... the damn thing is pushing my primary GPU's core to over 100C !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No other game or benchmark has done that... BF3, Crysis3, Planetside2, Tomb Raider, Valley, Heaven, 3DMark11, OCCT... none of those go higher than 82C... what the HELL is this game doing that would push it up so damn high!?
> 
> Needless to say, I'm not playing it again until I figure out why it's trying to murder my card...


Had the same issue. Max pre rendered frames should be forced to 1. 3 pre-rendered was pushing my core to almost 85C


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Had the same issue. Max pre rendered frames should be forced to 1. 3 pre-rendered was pushing my core to almost 85C


Are you referring to the "GPU Max Buffered Frames" setting? If so, mine was already set at (1), but it's still pushing 101C when in-game.

Seriously, I've never seen a non-benchmark ever do anything like this...


----------



## iRUSH

Had to RMA mine today







Buzzing/sizzling noise is rather annoying. I rode it out for nearly a week but it just continued buzzing on a 3D load 100% of the time. Great overclocker too but I don't feel comfortable with that noise. It's embarrassingly loud...lol


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Are you referring to the "GPU Max Buffered Frames" setting? If so, mine was already set at (1), but it's still pushing 101C when in-game.
> 
> Seriously, I've never seen a non-benchmark ever do anything like this...


OH *****!!! i think you found my replacement for OCCT .. i am going to monitor tonite . funny thing is the game runs easier than "farcry3 regular" higher frames max out...smh and it looks more 8 bit too , maybe high shaders??


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> OH *****!!! i think you found my replacement for OCCT .. i am going to monitor tonite . funny thing is the game runs easier than "farcry3 regular" higher frames max out...smh and it looks more 8 bit too , maybe high shaders??


Make sure it's running DX11 cuz when I downloaded it unofficially for testing awhile ago...I set it to DX11 but RivaTuner was still showing DX9...


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Had to RMA mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzzing/sizzling noise is rather annoying. I rode it out for nearly a week but it just continued buzzing on a 3D load 100% of the time. Great overclocker too but I don't feel comfortable with that noise. It's embarrassingly loud...lol


I have it too but I don't think its that bad....and googling suggested that it is actually pretty common with 7900 series cards!


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Thinking of getting rid of both of my cards and getting 2x 7950's instead. These are great overclockers but not so good on script mining. Just wanna see if anyone in here is interested two 7870 tahitis that can achieve 1200/1600 clocks and push 80 fps average on valley extreme.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Are you referring to the "GPU Max Buffered Frames" setting? If so, mine was already set at (1), but it's still pushing 101C when in-game.
> 
> Seriously, I've never seen a non-benchmark ever do anything like this...


Hmmm? guess I gotta check this out.. again.. I didn't look at my temps when I played it.. got bored


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Are you referring to the "GPU Max Buffered Frames" setting? If so, mine was already set at (1), but it's still pushing 101C when in-game.
> 
> Seriously, I've never seen a non-benchmark ever do anything like this...


HOLY COW ! you running the stock cooler ?? i guess the arctic mono plus is paying off - im not getting those high temp ... *buyers remorse relief* lol @ self


----------



## akbisw

Im not gonna use The ZALMAN LQ 320 on this gpu. I am an air guy after all. Zalman will be finding a new home. I reapplied MX2 on my STOCK EZ heatsink. Very much satisfied with the new repaste. Now I just need to figure out how to cool the VRAM chips. RAM temp tops out at 71C. Core temps IDLE 29-30C LOAD 61-62C on valley. Played Simcity on highest for like three hours max core temp 55C and memory temp 65C. So in game temps are very satisfactory in my opinion.
so Anyone wants my Zalman lol?


----------



## eBombzor

Wow nice temp drop. Wish I had some spare fans...

In FC3 BD, my core hits 77 C and the VRMs are up to 95ish. I'm stuck on stock with these temps. I can't wait to go water...


----------



## invader1964

well thought I would test FC3 Blood Dragon see what temps 

This is with the Twin turbo II and all VRM's have heat sinks also 2 case fans sucking and blowing !!

Game was set to ultra 1920x1080 vsync 1 frame

I do use TRIXX for custom fan control and slight overclock GPU 1150 MEM 1500 VDDC 1187

My ASIC score 59.8% 032 Bios

well impressed with this card 2 months in and not skipped a beat yet


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> well thought I would test FC3 Blood Dragon see what temps
> 
> This is with the Twin turbo II and all VRM's have heat sinks also 2 case fans sucking and blowing !!
> 
> Game was set to ultra 1920x1080 vsync 1 frame
> 
> I do use TRIXX for custom fan control and slight overclock GPU 1150 MEM 1500 VDDC 1187
> 
> My ASIC score 59.8% 032 Bios
> 
> well impressed with this card 2 months in and not skipped a beat yet


This is great! i was regretting buying my arctic mono plus. i was trying to meet my "$148.00" goal for my gpu purchase- $208.00 - $60 "selling the games".... but as your results show, it is a good investment.
i am getting the same temps- in "FC3 BD", but my fan speed is at 100% though "1500 rpm" it is un-audible at max , thank godness. the only advantage over the the twin turbo II? i had a tt II and i remember a "hummingbird" like hum at max fan. yes i know the TT II is the more powerful of the two, mono is more quiet ..BOTH is good to have.


----------



## SkateZilla

i dunno why everyone leaves their fan on AUTO, waiting for heat to build up before spooling up just seems dumb. you're giving the heat a headstart.

I keep mine at 70+% 99% of the time, and Never break 42^C on my 7950 across 3 screens,

or 39^C on my 7930/7870XT on 1 Screen.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i dunno why everyone leaves their fan on AUTO, waiting for heat to build up before spooling up just seems dumb. you're giving the heat a headstart.
> 
> I keep mine at 70+% 99% of the time, and Never break 42^C on my 7950 across 3 screens,
> 
> or 39^C on my 7930/7870XT on 1 Screen.


It's probably because some of our XT's sound like jet engines during takeoff? I don't leave mine on AUTO, but I certainly won't leave it at 70+ % most of the time either. My idle temps during normal use are fantastic (28-34C), but these things heat up rather quickly at the first sign of 3D. Needless to say, my fan control curve is rather steep!

I also haven't figured out why my temps are so damn high in FC3:BD... maybe it has something to do with running at 120Hz? It's very... odd.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> HOLY COW ! you running the stock cooler ?? i guess the arctic mono plus is paying off - im not getting those high temp ... *buyers remorse relief* lol @ self


Similar here with my mono, had a go with FC3:BD last night for about an hour, max core was 65c and pretty much silent


----------



## krazyatom

best cooler for 7870 tahiti le? please advice!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> best cooler for 7870 tahiti le? please advice!


Stock cooler + remove shroud + 3x80mm fans.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Stock cooler + remove shroud + 3x80mm fans.


Pics? Are they better than arctic cooler?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Pics? Are they better than arctic cooler?







"MOJO JOJO" - Mono Cooler









a little less ugly that the Twin Turbo II and quieter lol


----------



## krazyatom

@beasz

OMG.. single fan enough to cool? also, what model is that?
is that 2 slots or 3 slots?

edit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186053

this one is only $20! how is this compared to mono?


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @beasz
> 
> OMG.. single fan enough to cool? also, what model is that?
> is that 2 slots or 3 slots?
> 
> edit:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186053
> 
> this one is only $20! how is this compared to mono?


three slot cooler

lol yeah me and my "cheap" self wanted to get that one "92mm fan"- $20 ...but what made me get the mono plus , is that it is half of the
ARCTIC Accelero TT 690 VGA :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186086

Soooo if they are using that cooler for a dual GPU graphic card , ie - 2 GTX 680s together ... YOU KNOW the mono can cool one GTX 680 right??

so that was the rationaliztion i made for myself .. and it have a 120mm fan vs two 92mm "noisy" fans of the arctic twin turbo II...and i am running it 100% fan speed 24/7 -it is technically a d*mn case fan , NO NOISE I SWEAR!! trust me i had the turbo twin II before with my gtx 560 ti 448 . and i remember at 100% it had a "hummingbird" hum to it - quitet but you notice... to be honest i belive the twin turbo II is maybe 5-7C cooler and possibbly friendlier to the vrms since it cover the whole card , but the mono is quieter @ 100 fan.
so take that in account that you would maybe lower the TT II fan to 70% to kill the noise, it will equal the mono, which can be run max fan, in performance










plus the fact that now when i game , it is like watching internet porn - nobody knows im gaming lololol... whith the stock myst cooler id be playing BF3 and my fiance would know that im on the pc ..i hate that - ruins privacy .. she dont like video gaming ..etc etc .."i wasting my time playing game"
so even for running stock clocks- which i am doing now, it is such a pleasure to have "high end?" and "quiet" together in harmony


----------



## beasz

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/InWin/D-Frame/images/install1.jpg



InWIN D-Frame

SICK!!!! only $399.99 on the egg


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> three slot cooler, and unlike the Twin Turbo II , the Mono wont block your crossfire cable....
> 
> Erm are you sure about that comment .....
> 
> 
> 
> Would not want people getting the wrong information so they can make a well informed decision an what cooler to get


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> three slot cooler, and unlike the Twin Turbo II , the Mono wont block your crossfire cable....
> 
> Erm are you sure about that comment .....
> 
> 
> 
> Would not want people getting the wrong information so they can make a well informed decision an what cooler to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my error .. thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## uffdabock

I have the Sapphire XT and I would like to lower my idle temps with better case airflow. My idel temps with everything default on the card is ~34c. With the Sapphire's dual fans pointed down, I assume they are pushing the air away from the card. My case has a slot for a 120mm fan on the floor that most ppl with my case use as an intake which is what I am using now. I am not sure if that is optimal to have the air being bounced back and forth like that. I added a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bay using zip ties to add a stronger front to rear flow. Here is a pic of my rig with the side panel off and I added arrows to show how I have the air flowing with my 6 120mm CM case fans and a push pull with my hyper 212. 

My side panel has 2 slots for 120mm fans but with the hyper 212 the top one is obstructed. The bottom one is right over the video card. Should I add a fan there and have it running as an intake or exhaust? I plan on covering up the area for the top fan with some high density foam and might try ignoring the side panel fan idea altogether and just covering up both slots as some ppl have done. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Bluesman

I suggest you put a intake fan on the side as you were considering. Blow more cold air on the card. Also, track your VRM temps through GPU-Z. The side fan should make a difference. You may want to try the single fan heatsink replacement mentioned above.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uffdabock*
> 
> I have the Sapphire XT and I would like to lower my idle temps with better case airflow. My idel temps with everything default on the card is ~34c. With the Sapphire's dual fans pointed down, I assume they are pushing the air away from the card. My case has a slot for a 120mm fan on the floor that most ppl with my case use as an intake which is what I am using now. I am not sure if that is optimal to have the air being bounced back and forth like that. I added a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bay using zip ties to add a stronger front to rear flow. Here is a pic of my rig with the side panel off and I added arrows to show how I have the air flowing with my 6 120mm CM case fans and a push pull with my hyper 212.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My side panel has 2 slots for 120mm fans but with the hyper 212 the top one is obstructed. The bottom one is right over the video card. Should I add a fan there and have it running as an intake or exhaust? I plan on covering up the area for the top fan with some high density foam and might try ignoring the side panel fan idea altogether and just covering up both slots as some ppl have done. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 I suggest something like this.



First of all, the fans on the 7870 XT don't exhaust the heat like that, they are intakes and the air from the card goes in pretty much all directions of the case as shown (toward the HDD cage and the side of the case). Flip the top fan as an intake to the CPU cooler and remove the top fan on the exhaust side of the cooler. Remove one fan on the Evo b/c it's proven that push/pull on an Evo only cools a degree or two better.

Use the two spare fans that you removed from the top and your CPU cooler to replace the fans on the Sapphire card. Do the mod that oats2012 did (it's on the OP).

If you need more help, this thread is great for air cooling.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1041926/how-to-decide-on-a-case-for-air-cooling-warning-pics/0_100


----------



## uffdabock

Added this fan I just bought when it was $5 from the Egg, thanks to it being posted on the Online Deals thread. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002 While installed on the side panel above the video card my idle gpu temp went down 1c. My vrm idle temps were 34c now they are down to 32c. I connected it to the PWR 3-pin fan on my MOBO and speedfan shows 1662rpm which is more then the 1500 max it shows on the box. A little loud when on the side panel but I'm ok with that. Will be keeping the fan running at max and see how it affects some Unigine tests.


----------



## uffdabock

Thanks, eBombzor for the advice. I will try that out and run some tests soon.


----------



## asc3nsion

Just got back my Sapphire from RMA, temperature much better than previously. However, I did add a pretty loud fan at the side panel, VRM temps under control now. So far no issues at gaming, happy!


----------



## tp4tissue

You guys gotta stop reinventing the wheel..









Shroud off

3x80mm or 2x high pressure 120mm

EVERYTHING ELSE cuts into the performance oer dollar too much to be worth it..

~1180/1500 is the average Overclock

using force constant voltage, @ maximum voltage, ~1200/1600 is the max overclock..

That's it.. no more magic..


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> You guys gotta stop reinventing the wheel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shroud off
> 
> 3x80mm or 2x high pressure 120mm
> 
> EVERYTHING ELSE cuts into the performance oer dollar too much to be worth it..
> 
> ~1180/1500 is the average Overclock
> 
> using force constant voltage, @ maximum voltage, ~1200/1600 is the max overclock..
> 
> That's it.. no more magic..


Do you get better frames with memory at 1600?


----------



## light70

is there anyone who is using crysis 3 with the 7870 LE and an intenl CPU ?

I have the 7870 black and the AMD 8320 overclocked at 4,3 ghz and I'm between 19 fps and 31 fps with max spec. ( antialiasing on, smaa or mxaa ). I think that I have fps min too much down because of the cpu.


----------



## spp85

Another Cute review of showing the power of Tahiti LE GPU found at:

*http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3698/8/club-3d-radeon-hd-7870-jokercard-2gb-review-undercover-7950!-battlefield-3*

Now i am fallen in love with my Sapphire Radeon HD7870XT which simply Rockz at any game at any setting at 1080p for little amount of money


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> is there anyone who is using crysis 3 with the 7870 LE and an intenl CPU ?
> 
> I have the 7870 black and the AMD 8320 overclocked at 4,3 ghz and I'm between 19 fps and 31 fps with max spec. ( antialiasing on, smaa or mxaa ). I think that I have fps min too much down because of the cpu.


I have an AMD Phenom II 975 at 4.1 ghz and a 7870 Myst Tahiti LE. My framerates are fine with my cpu - no lag, pauses, or artifacts. I forget how to measure fps in Crysis 3 - let me know the console codes and I'll test. (My Myst is overclocked however.)


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> is there anyone who is using crysis 3 with the 7870 LE and an intenl CPU ?
> 
> I have the 7870 black and the AMD 8320 overclocked at 4,3 ghz and I'm between 19 fps and 31 fps with max spec. ( antialiasing on, smaa or mxaa ). I think that I have fps min too much down because of the cpu.


I was with a i5 3470 at 3.8. Multiplayer @ 1080p Very High resolution, HIGH everything else with SMAA x 2 would get 60fps 99.9% of the time. That was with the 7870 XT @ 1200/1500


----------



## akbisw

Soo...Did any of you tested Memory Overclocking and how it effects fps/benchmarks. I'm at 1210/1500 at the moment and wondering if memory overclocking helps with extra frames or benchmark scores or not


----------



## Melee

If anyone is looking to sell theirs, let me know. I'm interested in a pair to CFX.









Thanks!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Do you get better frames with memory at 1600?


No, memory OC doesn't seem to affect performance at all.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> is there anyone who is using crysis 3 with the 7870 LE and an intenl CPU ?
> 
> I have the 7870 black and the AMD 8320 overclocked at 4,3 ghz and I'm between 19 fps and 31 fps with max spec. ( antialiasing on, smaa or mxaa ). I think that I have fps min too much down because of the cpu.


Best Advice I can give you.. Crysis is a bad game.. The "graphics settings" were tweaked to purposefully consume gpu time without improving visual quality whatsoever.. That is to say, they made the game to sell kids Graphics cards..

Fv..k crysis


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> If anyone is looking to sell theirs, let me know. I'm interested in a pair to CFX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hmm not sure if anyone is wiling to let it go for $150 shipped, but good luck!


----------



## ancelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Best Advice I can give you.. Crysis is a bad game.. The "graphics settings" were tweaked to purposefully consume gpu time without improving visual quality whatsoever.. That is to say, they made the game to sell kids Graphics cards..
> 
> Fv..k crysis


The last couple levels are almost like playing in a Michael Bay movie. There's a lot you can criticize about the story or whatever, but the graphics are freaking amazing. Probably as good as anything you'll see for a couple years. It is very hard on the CPU so it's possible that is the bottleneck, but from what I understood AMD quad core+ should run it pretty decently. I had no problems maxing everything out with my i5.


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Hmm not sure if anyone is wiling to let it go for $150 shipped, but good luck!


Thank You! I made sure to list that I will consider other offers. I know they go on sale for $200-$209 pretty often and I saw one sale on here for $175 a few days ago.

Hopefully, I can find something in that range.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Best Advice I can give you.. Crysis is a bad game.. The "graphics settings" were tweaked to purposefully consume gpu time without improving visual quality whatsoever.. That is to say, they made the game to sell kids Graphics cards..
> 
> Fv..k crysis


you right ! and that is bad
it makes me mad ,because they know people like me "only play on max" ..so being that i will max out my credit card to do so ..high is same as ultra without the raping of the gpu


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spp85*
> 
> Another Cute review of showing the power of Tahiti LE GPU found at:
> 
> *http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3698/8/club-3d-radeon-hd-7870-jokercard-2gb-review-undercover-7950!-battlefield-3*
> 
> Now i am fallen in love with my Sapphire Radeon HD7870XT which simply Rockz at any game at any setting at 1080p for little amount of money


HOLY ***** !!! no need to overclock , i was feeling this card is a little smoother than my gigabtye hd 7950..this chart is relevant:



i have been running stock clocks -because of vrm issues, and it is fast still ...is this chart an anomaly???!????!

when the boost "dont work properly" maybe this is why 925mhz base vs 800mhz base of the hd 7950...i remember talking about the theory of this...

CLUB TAHITI LE UNITE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazyatom

omg... it's' better than 7950 in bf3? love my CF set up!


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> HOLY ***** !!! no need to overclock , i was feeling this card is a little smoother than my gigabtye hd 7950..this chart is relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been running stock clocks -because of vrm issues, and it is fast still ...is this chart an anomaly???!????!
> 
> when the boost "dont work properly" maybe this is why 925mhz base vs 800mhz base of the hd 7950...i remember talking about the theory of this...
> 
> CLUB TAHITI LE UNITE!!!!!!!!!!


Wow really?.... beating it's bigger brother in bf3....


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> omg... it's' better than 7950 in bf3? love my CF set up!


THAT'S WAT IM SAYIN'!!! *kevin hart voice*

I was wonder why I am enjoying it more than my hd 7950 , even though it supposed to be "slower"... seem more consistent with frames too.... word iz out yo


----------



## eBombzor

I 100% doubt a 7870 XT better than a 7950 at stock. Some results on the web are misleading and sometimes false. Not to mention that this review is a bit old and their results are very inconsistent.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I 100% doubt a 7870 XT better than a 7950 at stock. Some results on the web are misleading and sometimes false. Not to mention that this review is a bit old and their results are very inconsistent.


let me enloy my "pipedream"


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> let me enloy my "pipedream"


LOL, don't take too much to the benches..

The reviewers don't take the time to achieve perfect consistency between benches.. new drivers, new profiles, new background software installed... the press just wants your clicks so they get their affiliate money.

There is NO WAY that a 7870le could best the 7950.. IMPOSSIBLE..

Especially if we're using default AMD catalyst controls..

People notice that their clocks drop to 925 or 975 even though they set it for higher...

The reason for this is CATALYST does POWER targeting... as to not overload the VRMs

It trys to keep the card under 100amp vddc

When it goes close or near 100amps catalyst drops the clock speed from whatever OC setting to 925mhz

If you lock the clocks with MSI-AB and load the core with OCCT you notice that it will shoot past 100amps, and then the temps on the vrms go outta control.

That is why we've witnessed the Clock bounces thus far.


----------



## ancelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> There is NO WAY that a 7870le could best the 7950.. IMPOSSIBLE..


Ars and ht4u basically match the above table and it's not too unusual for certain (relatively older) games to bench a little differently, so you shouldn't be too shocked that the impossible has happened. It's so close they'll be playable at the same settings level anyways.


----------



## Vorado

Any1 tried this http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183423 ?
It helps oc if you edit bios to rise power limit from 20 to 50 % ?


----------



## kmetek

what should i do?

buy better cooling for my vtx3d tahiti le or sell it and buy sapphire tahiti le ?


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

The vtx3d tahiti le a great card. There's no point in selling it for a sapphire.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I 100% doubt a 7870 XT better than a 7950 at stock. Some results on the web are misleading and sometimes false. Not to mention that this review is a bit old and their results are very inconsistent.


----------



## eBombzor

Yup those were the benchmarks that I was criticizing, your point?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I 100% doubt a 7870 XT better than a 7950 at stock. Some results on the web are misleading and sometimes false. Not to mention that this review is a bit old and their results are very inconsistent.


At a lower res, you can see in the TechPowerUp review that the Tahiti LE beats the the 7950. As the res demand increases, you see the 7950 win, probably due to the 384 bit bus on the 7950.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/HD_7870_jokerCard_Tahiti_LE/8.html



Overclock the Tahiti LE to 1210/1620 and you win at the higher res by a sizeable margin!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/HD_7870_jokerCard_Tahiti_LE/31.html


----------



## eBombzor

Ok but the other benchmarks posted were all in 1080p.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok but the other benchmarks posted were all in 1080p.


You miss my point. Higher res is more demanding on any gpu. Other reviews show the same trend, at 1080p or lower the Tahiti LE beats the 7950. As you increase res and the demand on the gpu, the 7950 will win due to the 384 bit bus.

See http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/club3d_radeon_7870_joker_review,17.html



*BUT overclock the Tahiti LE and you more than compensate for the bus limitation.*

Using multiple monitors, and/or higher res will increase VRM loads and hurt performance of the Tahiti LE gpu. These users should probably go with the higher 384 bit bus of the 7950 to keep temps down and enjoy increased performance. Recall that the Tahiti LE only has a 5+1 VRM design compared to the 7950 8+1 design - you are going to get higher gpu and VRM temps with the LE, regardless of overclock or not.


----------



## eBombzor

Ok I see your point. A lot of reviews on the web contradict each other. Like this one from Guru3D.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/club3d_radeon_7870_joker_review,1.html

I just don't see the 7870 XT beating the 7950 when the 7870 XT uses a crippled Tahiti architecture with less cores and lower memory bandwidth.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok I see your point. A lot of reviews on the web contradict each other. Like this one from Guru3D.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/club3d_radeon_7870_joker_review,1.html
> 
> I just don't see the 7870 XT beating the 7950 when the 7870 XT uses a crippled Tahiti architecture with less cores and lower memory bandwidth.


Remember the Tahiti LE has the higher memory at 1500 compared to the 1250 of most 7950 cards. This gives the LE an edge at the lower res settings, 1080p and below.

I think we are kinda on the same page, the 7950 is the better card but not by much. The url you mention above shows the 7950 ahead of the LE by *ONE* fps before the LE is overclocked. (See the chart I posted from the same review above.)


----------



## eBombzor

The 7870 XT has different clock speeds because it uses Tahiti LE architecture with a 256-bit bus while the 7950 uses Tahiti Pro with a 384-bit bus.

You can't compare each other's clock speeds because they are using slightly different architectures with a different memory bus


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> The 7870 XT has different clock speeds because it uses Tahiti LE architecture with a 256-bit bus while the 7950 uses Tahiti Pro with a 384-bit bus.
> 
> You can't compare each other's clock speeds because they are using slightly different architectures with a different memory bus


On this point I disagree. I think the higher memory architecture gives the LE an edge at lower resolutions, based upon the reviews I have read.

Once you oc the LE to 1175 and above, you beat the stock 7950 at any resolution. BUT you also get higher gpu and VRM temps that need to be addressed.

I still don't understand why most of our posters are not getting consistently 1200 and above oc. All the reviews get higher clocks without issues, as do I. Maybe it is the higher res folks are at a disadvantage or other users have poor case airflow, or other factors. When I search other forums, posters are getting higher oc too with memory and gpu - I don't get it.


----------



## beasz

AYE!

"Once you oc the LE to 1175 and above, you beat the stock 7950 at any resolution. BUT you also get higher gpu and VRM temps that need to be addressed."

NUTSHELL ,....vrm achiilles heel on a wonderful card -that saying l love my LE!!!


----------



## krazyatom

someone make me "my 7870 tahiti is faster than your 7950" signature for me lol


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> someone make me "my 7870 tahiti is faster than your 7950" signature for me lol


Just run your display resolution at 1024x768 LOL.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok I see your point. A lot of reviews on the web contradict each other. Like this one from Guru3D.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/club3d_radeon_7870_joker_review,1.html
> 
> I just don't see the 7870 XT beating the 7950 when the 7870 XT uses a crippled Tahiti architecture with less cores and lower memory bandwidth.


*reading through the lines*

"I just don't LIKE the 7870 XT beating the 7950 when the 7870 XT uses a crippled Tahiti architecture with less cores and lower memory bandwidth"









FOUNDER don't forsake us









*founder owns a stable- quad xfire of HD 7950s ..no XT to be found


----------



## eBombzor

I don't own a 7950 and I still love my 7870 XT, plain and simple.

I'm just being realistic here. It just doesn't make sense that the 7870 XT beats the 7950 when it's literally less of the 7950.


----------



## goldenwukong

hey guys I need help what does this mean? the little blue specs in the trees is that what you called artifacts? I'm new to OC'in


----------



## eBombzor

Yea those are artifacts. Turn down your memory clock.


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> I don't own a 7950 and I still love my 7870 XT, plain and simple.
> 
> I'm just being realistic here. It just doesn't make sense that the 7870 XT beats the 7950 when it's literally less of the 7950.


i agree with bluesman.. i believe the memory speed might be the clincher..i am playing farcry 3 on ultra with 4X AA and i have more consistent frames ..im running stock clocks too .. my gigabtye hd 7950 was over clocked to 1100 and it was not as smooth. i was getting 30 -32 on ultra with 4X aa and lock ups .. now i getting 39-42 with 4x AA and smooth ...i feel the 3GB of ram is being bottle-necked on the hd 7950 @ 1250 mhz. and maybe the LE is using the "faster" 1500 mhz little memory it has better???

i beileve a LE with a 1250 mhz memory speed will "stay in its place " and be inferior like it is supposed to be to the hd 7950 ...this why we are having these anomalies??? *playing too much Stalker * lolol

i had a hd 7950 , i sold it on eby:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230955316267?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649#ht_104wt_1399

when i bought the LE , it was out of boredom ,and wanting something new. plus i wanted a uefi graphics card to "complete" my uefi system -fast boot etc.... i was expecting to lose performance . but i am more happy with it dispite the vrm issues ..and certain games i feel by the seat of pants more constistent frames . and then i seen the charts i posted .. i am sold , and GLAD the club is here LET US REJOICE with our "voodoo" cards


----------



## goldenwukong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea those are artifacts. Turn down your memory clock.


ahh okay thanks, looks like I'm going to have to switch to a bigger case too though temps way too high OC, reached 78 when at stock is stays at 71 even if I game for 2-3 hours. Its too cramp in my case atm.


----------



## krazyatom

maybe it's crippled 7970!


----------



## Kourin

I just purchased the the PCS 7870 EZ ED. off Newegg for $210 AR, and I'm concerned that the cooling won't be enough for overclocking. Due to my motherboard design, there is only 1 expansion slot's space between the GPU and the PSU/Case floor.
So my questions are:
How is the stock cooling on the PCS 7870 EZ for overclocking?
Would I be better off trying to take off the shroud and use 3 slim 80mm fans or 2 slim 120 mm fans, or should I maybe look for a case with 5 expansion slots?
I know that Evercool makes 80mm fans in 10mm and 15mm thickness, and a few fan makers have 15mm thick 120mm fans. I haven't decided on a case yet as I've been debating between the TJ08-E, XON-560, and the LINE-M (if I have to go 5 slots).


----------



## smith1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> I just purchased the the PCS 7870 EZ ED. off Newegg for $210 AR, and I'm concerned that the cooling won't be enough for overclocking. Due to my motherboard design, there is only 1 expansion slot's space between the GPU and the PSU/Case floor.
> So my questions are:
> How is the stock cooling on the PCS 7870 EZ for overclocking?
> Would I be better off trying to take off the shroud and use 3 slim 80mm fans or 2 slim 120 mm fans, or should I maybe look for a case with 5 expansion slots?
> I know that Evercool makes 80mm fans in 10mm and 15mm thickness, and a few fan makers have 15mm thick 120mm fans. I haven't decided on a case yet as I've been debating between the TJ08-E, XON-560, and the LINE-M (if I have to go 5 slots).


Yes, it´s better to take off the shroud and use 3x 80mm fans.


----------



## ThisCardIsHot

Id have to say that the ic diaomond stuff did wonders.... im at about 72 degrees with a 1100 overclock... ill try to push it more way better thanm the 98 degrees i was at.


----------



## tugger434

hi all been away,
been messing with voltages and memory clocks,
slowly lowering my voltage to see when it cops out,
seems the memory speed is the voltage hungry sucker,when lowering memory clocks u can get away with much lower voltage, just trying to find a happy meduim
played bad company 2 last night limited to 80 fps and this thing didnt miss a beat and didnt break a sweat
this it a run after valley bench
hows u beasz havent spoke in a while


----------



## krazyatom

How's our 7870 tahiti LE compared to gtx 660ti 2gb?
7870 tahiti LE retail is about $250 and gtx 660ti reatil goes about $300.


----------



## krazyatom

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119167

Do you guys think this fan will fit my powercolor 7870 tahiti LE? I was going to get two 80mm fan, but this one fits the bill.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119167
> 
> Do you guys think this fan will fit my powercolor 7870 tahiti LE? I was going to get two 80mm fan, but this one fits the bill.


That looks like an interesting option, but I can't really tell how the bracket attaches, or whether or not the fan connectors are 3-pin or 4-pin (PWM)...?


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119167
> 
> Do you guys think this fan will fit my powercolor 7870 tahiti LE? I was going to get two 80mm fan, but this one fits the bill.


STOP being lazy and zip tie two 120mm fans together jeeeeez









Played BF3 for 3 hrs at 1210/1500 and the temp was like 65C on the core /68C on the memory (with thermal pad installed on them)


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> STOP being lazy and zip tie two 120mm fans together jeeeeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played BF3 for 3 hrs at 1210/1500 and the temp was like 65C on the core /68C on the memory (with thermal pad installed on them)


but it's only $17







may be equal to two decent 120mm fans.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> HOLY ***** !!! no need to overclock , i was feeling this card is a little smoother than my gigabtye hd 7950..this chart is relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been running stock clocks -because of vrm issues, and it is fast still ...is this chart an anomaly???!????!
> 
> when the boost "dont work properly" maybe this is why 925mhz base vs 800mhz base of the hd 7950...i remember talking about the theory of this...
> 
> CLUB TAHITI LE UNITE!!!!!!!!!!


I call BS on those screens as well. I just tested BF3 out for about 15 mins to see, and my average fps was 55.2 at those settings, and that was Oc'd to 1200 core. These are completel garbage results and it's sad that the website even included them in the review.


----------



## smith1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I call BS on those screens as well. I just tested BF3 out for about 15 mins to see, and my average fps was 55.2 at those settings, and that was Oc'd to 1200 core. These are completel garbage results and it's sad that the website even included them in the review.


That may be right, but there is the problem, that BF3 got no benchmark integrated. So it depends if you got the same sequenz. Otherwise BF3 can give you a lot of different results.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I call BS on those screens as well. I just tested BF3 out for about 15 mins to see, and my average fps was 55.2 at those settings, and that was Oc'd to 1200 core. These are completel garbage results and it's sad that the website even included them in the review.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/HD_7870_jokerCard_Tahiti_LE/8.html

It's beating 7950 in lower resolutions. 7950 is not much faster than 7870 tahiti LE though. I guess we need comparison between OC 7950 and OC 7870 tahiti LE.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kourin*
> 
> I just purchased the the PCS 7870 EZ ED. off Newegg for $210 AR, and I'm concerned that the cooling won't be enough for overclocking. Due to my motherboard design, there is only 1 expansion slot's space between the GPU and the PSU/Case floor.
> So my questions are:
> How is the stock cooling on the PCS 7870 EZ for overclocking?
> Would I be better off trying to take off the shroud and use 3 slim 80mm fans or 2 slim 120 mm fans, or should I maybe look for a case with 5 expansion slots?
> I know that Evercool makes 80mm fans in 10mm and 15mm thickness, and a few fan makers have 15mm thick 120mm fans. I haven't decided on a case yet as I've been debating between the TJ08-E, XON-560, and the LINE-M (if I have to go 5 slots).


Do not use SLIM... slim doesn't generate as much pressure, even if it can achieve the same CFM ratings as regular fans, it doesn't DIG INTO the air as well.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119167
> 
> Do you guys think this fan will fit my powercolor 7870 tahiti LE? I was going to get two 80mm fan, but this one fits the bill.


LOL, *** dude, stop spending money...

That thing is bad for 2 reasons, it's too close to the heatsink "when mounted" AND the blades are thin as the fan is slim profile.. Thicker fans are better.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> but it's only $17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> may be equal to two decent 120mm fans.


No they do not..


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/HD_7870_jokerCard_Tahiti_LE/8.html
> 
> It's beating 7950 in lower resolutions. 7950 is not much faster than 7870 tahiti LE though. I guess we need comparison between OC 7950 and OC 7870 tahiti LE.


I'm still a non believer. Not that I'm arguing, just reinforces the great deal we all got.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I'm still a non believer. Not that I'm arguing, just reinforces the great deal we all got.


It's no surprise that someone who knows what they are doing and has the correct hardware, an OC 7950 beats an OC 7870 XT, at least in Valley Benchmark. Look at the scores in this thread on page one. The best crossfire OC 7870 XT has a significantly lower score than a crossfire OC 7950....The BEST XT scored 3384 by MikeMike. At least 15 7950 owners scored higher than him. The 7950 is clearly the superior card but I still love my 7870 Mysts in crossfire.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I'm still a non believer. Not that I'm arguing, just reinforces the great deal we all got.


@ $160 This card is unbelievable....









@ $200 It's a solid deal....

@ $200+ 7950 is the best

@ $250+ You might as well buy a 7970 and call it...









All Nvidia cards are overpriced due to the ATI bundles... it's just crazy good...


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> @ $160 This card is unbelievable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ $200 It's a solid deal....
> 
> @ $200+ 7950 is the best
> 
> @ $250+ You might as well buy a 7970 and call it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Nvidia cards are overpriced due to the ATI bundles... it's just crazy good...


AGREED!!!!! and I like having psyhx for batman AC ..but after the ridiculous prices of the NVidia , I got over the pyshx thing ...OVERPRICED and NO GAMES!!! SMH

that one thing I think we all can agree..


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> No they do not..


yah -they are wimpy and noisy 80mm fans ...


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I call BS on those screens as well. I just tested BF3 out for about 15 mins to see, and my average fps was 55.2 at those settings, and that was Oc'd to 1200 core. These are completel garbage results and it's sad that the website even included them in the review.


I might ask my friend to do a bench marking comparison with me. We Only did one in VALLEY EXTREME HD 1080p.

I got 1615 and he got around 1650 points I think. He has MSI 7950 TWIN Frozr at 11xx core clock. I will try to do a comprehensive bench and post it here.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> I might ask my friend to do a bench marking comparison with me. We Only did one in VALLEY EXTREME HD 1080p.
> 
> I got 1615 and he got around 1650 points I think. He has MSI 7950 TWIN Frozr at 11xx core clock. I will try to do a comprehensive bench and post it here.


I would be very interested in seeing those results. At 1100 core the 7950 easily surpasses the 7970, therefor the 7870 le also surpassing it in theory.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> I might ask my friend to do a bench marking comparison with me. We Only did one in VALLEY EXTREME HD 1080p.
> 
> I got 1615 and he got around 1650 points I think. He has MSI 7950 TWIN Frozr at 11xx core clock. I will try to do a comprehensive bench and post it here.


Yes mid-1600s is where our single card scores. Nobody is going to go much higher than that. 1615 doesn't sound bad.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Yes mid-1600s is where our single card scores. Nobody is going to go much higher than that. 1615 doesn't sound bad.


It is interesting to see the impact of display resolution on our card. Here is 1235/1620 at 1920x1080p



Then at 1440x900 at 1235/1620


----------



## krazyatom

@Bluesman

Are those clock stable?
Somehow you have very low minimum fps compared to others. I wonder if this is something to do with CPU?


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> @Bluesman
> 
> Are those clock stable?
> Somehow you have very low minimum fps compared to others. I wonder if this is something to do with CPU?


You've asked about the low fps before. It relates to hitting the F9 benchmark start before the first video frames have fully rendered. I was just too quick on the button.

The clocks are very stable. I am running the memory at 1655 while playing Bioshock Infinite. For some reason, the VRM temps are lower at this speed than 1620 (68C compared to 72C). I think it has something to do with the gpu clock demands on memory efficiency or something. Anyway, I just killed Comstock and am nearing the end of the game. For some reason, this game has affected my sleep, i.e. wicked nightmares. LOL


----------



## tugger434

blues it was me who commented on ure low fps,
would u do another run wed all like to see ure min fps,should be low 20s


----------



## krazyatom

IC if you're getting high min FPS then it's no biggie I guess. Both of your screen shots have low min fps, so I thought that was strange.


----------



## tugger434

i dont think memory overclock does anything, my best score was mid 1600s and i had memory running at stock,currently got a 1100 overclock, memory stock and a locked voltage of 1150,passed every test i threw at it, just hate this fan noise,fan never goes over 45/50 but it does my head in


----------



## tugger434

i still wana try this fan

with a bit of modding,ie take lower half of frame off then sit the outer frame on the shroud,the fan should be lowered about 20mm lower than the shroud it should also pull it abit more cool air from inside case,anyone used 1???? noise full pelt????


----------



## smith1212

I use 3 of the F8 artic cooling fans and even if I turn on full speed, they aren't louder than my case fans. The F9 didn't get good reviews so I took 3 of the F8 since they are very cheap.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smith1212*
> 
> I use 3 of the F8 artic cooling fans and even if I turn on full speed, they aren't louder than my case fans. The F9 didn't get good reviews so I took 3 of the F8 since they are very cheap.


Can you show me which one it is. So you got 3 of them for single 7870 tahiti?


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> It is interesting to see the impact of display resolution on our card. Here is 1235/1620 at 1920x1080p
> 
> 
> 
> Then at 1440x900 at 1235/1620


Yes it is interesting. BTW nice score, 1687. Look at your min fps @ 1920 x 1080. 5.3 fps? Did you hit F9 too quickly? That number seems awful low for min.


----------



## tugger434

ive sorted my noise problem.ive turned my clocks down and reduced my voltage,just played bad company 2 65 fps constant .ive limited it to that, probly go way higher
core 700
memory 900
20% power
temps maxed out at 37 on the core 39 on vrms thts with 35 on the fan speed,peace at last lol
mangaed to lower voltage to 900 and remain stable, im gona tinker some more and see wht it will do if held at 900:thumb:


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> ive sorted my noise problem.ive turned my clocks down and reduced my voltage,just played bad company 2 65 fps constant .ive limited it to that, probly go way higher
> core 700
> memory 900
> 20% power
> temps maxed out at 37 on the core 39 on vrms thts with 35 on the fan speed,peace at last lol
> mangaed to lower voltage to 900 and remain stable, im gona tinker some more and see wht it will do if held at 900:thumb:


700/900? lol. Give us some benchmark results.


----------



## krazyatom

So what's the latest bios for hynix 7870 tahiti? My original bio was .028 and now I have .030 flashed. Any new updates?


----------



## smith1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Can you show me which one it is. So you got 3 of them for single 7870 tahiti?


Yes, 3 of thme. Benefit is you can connect the PWM plug of each together so that you have one connector and with one adapter to mini pwm for gpu you can control all of thme via trixx or AB.
http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/case-fans/73/arctic-f-pwm.html


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> blues it was me who commented on ure low fps,
> would u do another run wed all like to see ure min fps,should be low 20s


Ok, here again is 1235/1620 after waiting a few seconds prior to hitting F9 benchmark:


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> i still wana try this fan
> 
> with a bit of modding,ie take lower half of frame off then sit the outer frame on the shroud,the fan should be lowered about 20mm lower than the shroud it should also pull it abit more cool air from inside case,anyone used 1???? noise full pelt????


These suck.. because it doesn't have the the edges, the fan only "Blends" the air with significantly reduced ability to move it directionally. again.. "low pressure"









ALSO, the fan is held by rubber plugs on the 4 corners, these deteriorate within 2 years, and the fan will literally fall off...


----------



## oats2012

hey guys problem please help.....

i went from beta 7 to beta 9 and now i cant overclock









what settings do i need to have checked or unchecked etc. in this newer version. before it was simply enter my desired clocks hit apply and it set them and they stayed. not gpuz and hardwaremonitor will show it being at 1200 when i set it but then in game it will stay at the stick 925 which is shown both in the onscreen display and the fact that my fps suck!

whats the tick to this newer version?

(ive tried searchign the thread but with 2000 posts i cant find my answer to this issue if its already been addressed)


----------



## eBombzor

http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/300_100#post_19664780

Have you updated your drivers? If this doesn't work try re-installing your drivers and update to 13.5 Beta 2.


----------



## MikeMike86

Saying that overclocking the memory does nothing is false, I went up 2 to 2.5 avg fps in Valley when I went from 1500 to 1650 on both cards, it's not as efficient to overclock your ram as it is to overclock your core and that's why they say to overclock your core first then the memory.

Those benches are funky from Tech, I went from the 7870mysts made by pcs+ to the 7950hds made by pcs+ as well and overclocked the mysts hit what my stock 7950s do.
Here are my results so far, I still haven't even flashed my 7950s to the 7970 bios yet which seems to give about 10% more performance as well.
I also have the cheapest pcs+ 7950s you can buy with the cheapo single fan cooler (which will soon be water cooled so doesn't matter).

I ran my 7870mysts at 1200core and 1650mem if I remember right and had the windows open so they didn't get to hot and artifact.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






These are my stock 7950s 925core 1250mem if I remember right:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






And this is my overclock with windows open (still stock cooler) at around 1150core and 1650mem, haven't tried overclocking them to much yet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Of course I disabled ulps, powerplay and upped my power limit to +20. But even without all of that at complete stock and no setting changes I get 70fps avg.
at 925core (no boost) and1250 memory which is low, I think these 7950s have the Hynix memory as well seeing as how I can hit 1650 without an issue (didn't go higher due to heat).
This is a dual bios card, thinkin one with boost and one without.

Here's a more proper example of the 7870myst vs 7950 both stock, but if you go back a page you'll see that the 7870myst had 35fps average overclocked, without upping the voltage.
benchmark linky
I'd assume voltage would give it about3-5fps more.

All 1080p also and on the 13.5 Betas, the newer drivers do give about 1-2fps avg more than the old ones on the 7870mysts.
One thing I did notice when benchmarking with the 7950s is that I can see I am now cpu bottle necked, so overclocking my cpu more would definitely benefit these cards.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> hey guys problem please help.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i went from beta 7 to beta 9 and now i cant overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what settings do i need to have checked or unchecked etc. in this newer version. before it was simply enter my desired clocks hit apply and it set them and they stayed. not gpuz and hardwaremonitor will show it being at 1200 when i set it but then in game it will stay at the stick 925 which is shown both in the onscreen display and the fact that my fps suck!
> 
> 
> 
> whats the tick to this newer version?
> 
> (ive tried searchign the thread but with 2000 posts i cant find my answer to this issue if its already been addressed)


Try to do a clean install of Afterburner, it gets all goofy sometimes. When you reinstall it make sure you uninstall (delete everything, don't save the profiles), then reboot your pc and reinstall.
If you just reinstall right over everything it will act goofy and hide voltages and do other weird things.

If that doesn't work do what eBombzer said.


----------



## Melee

I am greatly considering picking two of these up for a Crossfire setup. I can't really find the Sapphire XT's anywhere, at least not for a decent price. Therefore, the Powercolor 7870 Myst will likely be what I go for.

If I do get them, I've read that you guys have had great success removing the shrouds and using 3x 80mm fans for cooling. What specific fans do you use and what would the cost be?

The reason I ask is that the huge selling point for these is their "bang for your buck". If I can find them for a good price and CFX for around the price of a single 7970/7950, then it's worth it. However, if I have to spend $20-$30 more for fans, it certainly takes away from it.

Anyways, just looking for some opinions before I pull the trigger on anything. Thanks a lot!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> I am greatly considering picking two of these up for a Crossfire setup. I can't really find the Sapphire XT's anywhere, at least not for a decent price. Therefore, the Powercolor 7870 Myst will likely be what I go for.
> 
> If I do get them, I've read that you guys have had great success removing the shrouds and using 3x 80mm fans for cooling. What specific fans do you use and what would the cost be?
> 
> The reason I ask is that the huge selling point for these is their "bang for your buck". If I can find them for a good price and CFX for around the price of a single 7970/7950, then it's worth it. However, if I have to spend $20-$30 more for fans, it certainly takes away from it.
> 
> Anyways, just looking for some opinions before I pull the trigger on anything. Thanks a lot!


You probably can't do the 3x 80mm mod unless you have a board with 3x pcie x16slots, so that they're far enough apart..

3x80mm fans take up lots of space and for crossfire wouldn't fit, if you have the standard 2x pciex16 spacing.


----------



## tp4tissue

And at current prices, the 7950 are a better deal....

If you can find a 7870 le for ~170 after selling the games + rebate + shipping... then it's a good deal..

Any more than that, just get the 7950

Just remember, the game card is no longer worth $50, because both tombraider and bioshock are being heavily discounted.


----------



## Melee

I have found the Powercolor Ez Edition (not myst) for $219 + game card. I checked ebay and they're selling for around $40 at the moment.

How does that model compare to the Myst and XT? Is it exact performance or will it differ and how is the cooling?

In reference to the 7950, what would you consider a good deal on one? Are there any that can be flashed to a 7970 like there were with the 6950/6970?

Thanks!!


----------



## oats2012

thanks for help guys! I had done a clean uninstall of beta 7 and then installed beta 9 so i didnt really understand the issue. pc was rebooted several times messing with the settings. eventually i read someone say to turn off powerplay, and viola it worked again lol. what does that setting do though really? does it have somethign to do with the power limit percentage setting?


----------



## MikeMike86

They'll go on sale again eventually, but watch for the 7950s also, they've been going crazy low, paid $530 and it came with 8 games.which should bring them down to around $380 after selling the games.

I sent one of my Myst's back to newegg and ordered the 7950s since they had a deal, I just slapped 2 cheap 120mm fans on it with zip ties, they're barely considered mid speed and they keep the card cooler than that little high speed fan.

Either way even the cheap 7950s get a bit loud, slightly different fan so the sound is a lower tone, but none the less it's annoying.
If I were buying fans I'd try


Spoiler: Click for fans!



Yate Loon 120x20mm Medium or these Scythe "Minebea NMB Silent IC Series".
I thought these were worth mentioning, but look like they could be a pain unless you hot glued them on or somethin Akust FanMod 95.

If you go yate loons make sure you uncheck the sleeving option it drops them to $4 a piece.



You can't flash a 7950 to a 7970 completely, I think all it does is allow you to push the voltage more and the card just seems to overclock better from what I've seen.
Here they talk about how it doesn't seem to unlock anything yet it still gave them a 14.6% boost in performance on the card they had (it's a year old review), I just expect 10% now that things are more optimized.
Linky to 7950 on 7970 bios

Radeon and Nvidia has learned their lesson with flashing since they seem to laser cut all their gpus, so that you can't truly unlock a card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> thanks for help guys! I had done a clean uninstall of beta 7 and then installed beta 9 so i didnt really understand the issue. pc was rebooted several times messing with the settings. eventually i read someone say to turn off powerplay, and viola it worked again lol. what does that setting do though really? does it have somethign to do with the power limit percentage setting?


Powerplay throttles the second card to reduce heat and save on energy. If you're overclocking you usually want to disable it at the least, for benching you'd also want to disable ulps and possibly force constant voltage.


----------



## tugger434

update,
currently at 750 core
1400 memory
900 fixed voltage
gpu and vrms never go over 40 with fan held at 40

ill see if i can go higher, my limits gona be 50 max temp on both so ill up voltage and see what core i can get to.must say it saves on messing with new fans ec, this thing is bearable now with fan set to low


----------



## tugger434

blue ure min fps still seems way to low, u should be getting low 20s with that overclock, maybe uve got that memory pushed to high


----------



## tugger434

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS:
29.2
Score:
1223
Min FPS:
14.7
Max FPS:
57.5
System
Platform:
Windows Vista (build 6002, Service Pack 2) 32bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz (3301MHz) x4
GPU model:
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series 8.14.01.6304 (2048MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Extreme HD
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013



gona see how far i can get later,
thats with 750 core
1400 memory
900 voltage


----------



## asc3nsion

Is there a way to force trixx to keep the overclock up? Mine doesn't show power limit, only VDDC. Keeps dropping to 925 from 1150. Afterburner is able to maintain the overclock but is unable to adjust voltage :/


----------



## tugger434

if ure droping to a lower core clock, throttling, not stable,needs power to be set at 20 to stand a chance of holding a decent overclock


----------



## Melee

Has anyone ran Eyefinity Surround w/ these cards? I am intrigued by these but I'm afraid the 2gb 256-bit memory will be a hindrance and that it might be better to just go 7950/7970 for the 3gb 384-bit. What do you guys think?


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> You probably can't do the 3x 80mm mod unless you have a board with 3x pcie x16slots, so that they're far enough apart..
> 
> 3x80mm fans take up lots of space and for crossfire wouldn't fit, if you have the standard 2x pciex16 spacing.


I wouldn't do anything except replace the TIM on each card and test. Not everyone has temperature issues with these cards: it seems to be luck of the draw. Make sure you have good airflow and benchmark away. In heaven, GPU 1 sometimes hits 71C. No game I run exceeds 68C on either GPU. You will notice that GPU1 runs considerably hotter than GPU2, sometimes 8-9C hotter.


----------



## Danger-Close

just reseated the stock air cooler on my 7870 myst with artic cooling mx4. Managed to drop 5 degree under stress load!


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> I have found the Powercolor Ez Edition (not myst) for $219 + game card. I checked ebay and they're selling for around $40 at the moment.
> 
> How does that model compare to the Myst and XT? Is it exact performance or will it differ and how is the cooling?
> 
> In reference to the 7950, what would you consider a good deal on one? Are there any that can be flashed to a 7970 like there were with the 6950/6970?
> 
> Thanks!!


I have 3 cards, 2 Powercolor Mysts and 1 Powercolor EZ. The Mysts are more solid than the EZ because Myst shrouds are metal not plastic. MY EZ card seems flimsier than the Mysts. My Mysts both have the 028 bios whereas my EZ has the 030 bios. This EZ does not overclock as well as the Mysts, artifacting at 1220/1500 in a Valley benchmark. It did pull off a score of 1650 is but it did not like that overclock. Personally, I would wait for a Myst to become available. I've read good and bad things about ALL Tahiti LE cards. I'm just relating my experience and that doesn't mean you will be as lucky.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asc3nsion*
> 
> Is there a way to force trixx to keep the overclock up? Mine doesn't show power limit, only VDDC. Keeps dropping to 925 from 1150. Afterburner is able to maintain the overclock but is unable to adjust voltage :/


In Trixx, there is actually a scroll bar in the OC settings section. Use it to scroll down and you'll see the slider for Power Limit. I missed it the first time I fired up Trixx, as well!


----------



## MindBlank

Just got a Sapphire 7870XT. Does 1200mhz on the core with +10% power. How do I unlock core voltage adjustments in AB? It's checked in Settings...

I put a Scythe Slipstream with zipties on its side, blowing on the VRMs, but they still get to 105C. Damn! Should it blow air or pull it away from the card? I'm thinking it may cause worse temps by blowing and interfering with the card's own cooling fans.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Just got a 7870XT. Does 1200mhz on the core with +10% power. How do I unlock core voltage adjustments în AB? It's checked în Settings...
> 
> I put a Scythe Slipstream with zipties on its side, blowing on the VRMs, but they still get to 105C. Damn! Should it blow air or pull it away from the card? I'm thinking it may cause worse temps by blowing and interfering with the card's own cooling fans.


Remove the stock shroud/fan and use your Slipstream instead. Better yet, add a second one to cover the entire card -- just be sure that they're zip-tied at least 1cm away from the heatsink and blowing straight at the card.

A lot of it will also depend on the overall airflow within your case. Any fan that blows directly on the GPU will scatter the hot air from the card in every direction, so the rest of your airflow will need to exhaust all of that air properly.


----------



## tugger434

well think ive found my sweet spot,
900 on the core
1400 on the memory
981 on the voltage

gpu and vrms stay below 50 with fan at 45,silence at last
anyone whos sticking to stock clocks reduce voltage and loose maybe 1 to 2 fps by lowering core and memory but save ure ears and ure leccy bill:thumb:


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> blue ure min fps still seems way to low, u should be getting low 20s with that overclock, maybe uve got that memory pushed to high


I think the min fps is system related. At stock, 975/1500, my min fps in Heaven Valley is 13.1. When overclocked, core or memory, it is about 13.8.


----------



## krazyatom

I recently got a sound card, so it's between my CF. I am getting higher temperature because of this


----------



## tugger434

i agree with u blue, noticed u have ddr2 800 memory in ure machine, may be the cause when it calls on that to fill the the first few images it lags like hell


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> FPS:
> 29.2
> Score:
> 1223
> Min FPS:
> 14.7
> Max FPS:
> 57.5
> System
> Platform:
> Windows Vista (build 6002, Service Pack 2) 32bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz (3301MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series 8.14.01.6304 (2048MB) x1
> Settings
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset
> Extreme HD
> Powered by UNIGINE Engine
> Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013
> 
> 
> 
> gona see how far i can get later,
> thats with 750 core
> 1400 memory
> 900 voltage


Dude, your scores are horrible! Especially you using 2500K! You are embarrassing the card!
Let it roar like a beast that it is!


----------



## lucky88shp

If I were to buy a new mobo, what would you guys recommend? Give me suggestion on both and Intel and AMD based, please...
For AMD, I was thinking the ASRock Extreme4


----------



## tugger434

i let it roar b4, and the fan noise roared back lol, i have 4 profiles now set up for different games, if they dont demand alot why have it screeming its tits off?
im up to 875 on the core now temps still not over 50, im getting there lol


----------



## Melee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> Has anyone ran Eyefinity Surround w/ these cards? I am intrigued by these but I'm afraid the 2gb 256-bit memory will be a hindrance and that it might be better to just go 7950/7970 for the 3gb 384-bit. What do you guys think?


Anyone have any experience with this? I need to know whether these are even an option for an eyefinity setup before I buy anything. =)


----------



## tugger434

why go amd, there processors r shat,
even there bulldozer couldnt nock a bottle off a wall lol,
intell all the way,
i5 overcloked to 4.5 rocks,ule never need more
gigayte boards r good, ive the ud4, very stable


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> i let it roar b4, and the fan noise roared back lol, i have 4 profiles now set up for different games, if they dont demand alot why have it screeming its tits off?
> im up to 875 on the core now temps still not over 50, im getting there lol


My card is getting pretty warm too now that summer is starting to catch up! My card goes upto 78C core and 73C VRM, but I am gonna move on of my 80 mm fans from the front which I feel is useless there and move it under the card perpendicular to it that blows hot air out. I already have one blowing cool air on it from the outside. I think that should improve temps considerably as right now all the hot air gets trapped on the bottom and has no where to go. I have a top mounted PSU case design...


----------



## tugger434

u laughing at me, lol have u tried to reduce voltage and see if it will allow you to,or u may have a card that farts it u touch voltage


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> why go amd, there processors r shat,
> even there bulldozer couldnt nock a bottle off a wall lol,
> intell all the way,
> i5 overcloked to 4.5 rocks,ule never need more
> gigayte boards r good, ive the ud4, very stable


The thing right now is I am on very tight budget...but my mobo needs and upgrade badly. Currently on a 6 years old ASRock mobo...I am using Phenom X6 @ 3.8GHz, that I can easily overclock to 4.0GHz+ with a better mobo and its no 2500K, but it is decent enough for now...and if I got 2500K, that's 200 bucks right there!


----------



## tugger434

the cooler design is crap, anyone who has researched the laws of heatpipes will now that the end of the heatpipe is considerably warmer than the core and thats the part that needs cooling,the fins surrounding out pipes r tiny and once the heat starts to build up it cant shift it,id say there 2 year cards, after that there be useless and artifact like crazy,bit of a blow for selling them on and upgrading lol


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> u laughing at me, lol have u tried to reduce voltage and see if it will allow you to,or u may have a card that farts it u touch voltage


Ok I might try that, are you using AB and what settings do I enable/disable again to get voltage control? I am a bit lazy trying to search...thanks!


----------



## tugger434

if u looking at a cheap motherboard, maybe a secondhand gigabyte, there warranty is not with the first owner its from date off issue,great to no if u find a cheap board on ebay or something


----------



## tugger434

ab is pants, remove it and install trixx,
trixx voltage control is dead easy,install gpuz aswell if u havent alreay, use that to monitor gpu usage,once u alter voltage in trix check gpuz to see it has lowered it,
in trix force contant voltage and lower away, its as easy as that


----------



## tugger434

voltage is called vddc in trix, same simple slider


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> the cooler design is crap, anyone who has researched the laws of heatpipes will now that the end of the heatpipe is considerably warmer than the core and thats the part that needs cooling,the fins surrounding out pipes r tiny and once the heat starts to build up it cant shift it,id say there 2 year cards, after that there be useless and artifact like crazy,bit of a blow for selling them on and upgrading lol


LUV you man! this is the TRUTH! .....bad design but "accepted" from the manufacture ..SMH ... I had a x1900xt that "got old" this same way.. I had it for 4 years , 3 years in my brothers pc - he never game ...when I came over and ran the HL2 demo I seen the artifacts..i was like damn ..and that card was in a non gamers machine for 3 of the 4 years ...
I remember saying "man if I was using this hot running card the way it was meant- gaming , it would have maybe lasted 2 years" only because it was used for internet - it last so long ...
the card always had blow dryer sounds.... #memories


----------



## beasz

I wish gigabyte made a Tahiti LE , at least it would come with the b3st cooler - "windforce"


----------



## MikeMike86

or the MSI Twin frozr XT, but then they'd raise the price by $50 to make up for the $10 they spent on the cooler haha

All single fan cooling designs are terrible, if they used this fan


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






which would have made it a little quieter. But you can tell the only thing they spent money on was the shroud.

I'd prefer even the blow dryer sound to the myst, like the fan I showed above it gives more of the blow dryer sound rather than that high pitch slap you in the face scream.


----------



## krazyatom

how do i do warning spoiler


----------



## peterbazooka

Had this card for a couple of months, replaced a 7850 that underwhelmed me after it replaced a 6970 Lightning. With the free games I think its a decent card although the vrm run a little hot. The card will run over 1200 stable but the vrm gets too hot for my liking and I do not want to add a side intake fan since on my case its not filtered.


----------



## asc3nsion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asc3nsion*
> 
> Is there a way to force trixx to keep the overclock up? Mine doesn't show power limit, only VDDC. Keeps dropping to 925 from 1150. Afterburner is able to maintain the overclock but is unable to adjust voltage :/


I'll check when I get back home. Thanks!


----------



## Melee

I pulled the trigger on one.







lol I couldn't resist. I bought a Powercolor Myst Edition from a fellow forum member.

It is possible to crossfire these with 7900 Series cards, right? So, if I wanted to get a 7950 for my Eyefinity setup, would it work well to do that?


----------



## LReyes66

Ive had my powercolor myst for over a month now and love it.

Ive been waiting and was hoping the newegg sale of $209 was gonna be back but nope so im debating if I still wanna buy a 2nd one to cross fire or just wait til the gtx 780 to comeout and invest in that.

Then again, if the rumors of the 780 being close to a titan price then I might just sell my card for a 7970/680 since im only on 1080p anyways.

Anyone liking dual 7870 LE? Does it really sound like a blow dryer?

I have yet ever tried to SLI/Crossfire an am curious to have that kind of set up for my first time but just debating if its worth it.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> how do i do warning spoiler


Click the icon that looks like a comic chat bubble on the reply pad.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ive had my powercolor myst for over a month now and love it.
> 
> Ive been waiting and was hoping the newegg sale of $209 was gonna be back but nope so im debating if I still wanna buy a 2nd one to cross fire or just wait til the gtx 780 to comeout and invest in that.
> 
> Then again, if the rumors of the 780 being close to a titan price then I might just sell my card for a 7970/680 since im only on 1080p anyways.
> 
> Anyone liking dual 7870 LE? Does it really sound like a blow dryer?
> 
> I have yet ever tried to SLI/Crossfire an am curious to have that kind of set up for my first time but just debating if its worth it.


Yes it does indeed sound like a blow dryer running duel 7870 LE Mysts. However, if you use headphones like I do for gaming, you don't hear it. Gotta keep fans at 100% when pushing the cards. The performance of these cards in crossfire is amazing, equaling Titan's in many benchmarks. I'll take Titan performance for less than half the price + the games any day.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> LUV you man! this is the TRUTH! .....bad design but "accepted" from the manufacture ..SMH ... I had a x1900xt that "got old" this same way.. I had it for 4 years , 3 years in my brothers pc - he never game ...when I came over and ran the HL2 demo I seen the artifacts..i was like damn ..and that card was in a non gamers machine for 3 of the 4 years ...
> I remember saying "man if I was using this hot running card the way it was meant- gaming , it would have maybe lasted 2 years" only because it was used for internet - it last so long ...
> the card always had blow dryer sounds.... #memories


I think the x19xx cards were pushed beyond what they should have been. I had an X1950XT that eventually gave up on me as well, but I did use it in a gaming gear for three years and then it was in my brother's PC for another year or so, it was used for moderate gaming. First signs of failure were at high loads/temps, it would just black screen on me when the temps went somewhere about 80c. And that card did go above 80c under high load, Titan Quest used to kill it often  I managed to solve the issue temporarily by undervolting it a bit, so that it would stay at 75c under heavy loads, I was surprised how well it worked at stock clocks and a bit undervolt. After a while it totally gave up and stopped booting, I took the opportunity to replace it with my HD5770 and get an HD6870 for myself.

But, on the other hand, by the time it failed it had been about 5 years since I had initially bought it and it delivered plenty of performance throughout the time.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ive had my powercolor myst for over a month now and love it.
> 
> Ive been waiting and was hoping the newegg sale of $209 was gonna be back but nope so im debating if I still wanna buy a 2nd one to cross fire or just wait til the gtx 780 to comeout and invest in that.
> 
> Then again, if the rumors of the 780 being close to a titan price then I might just sell my card for a 7970/680 since im only on 1080p anyways.
> 
> Anyone liking dual 7870 LE? Does it really sound like a blow dryer?
> 
> I have yet ever tried to SLI/Crossfire an am curious to have that kind of set up for my first time but just debating if its worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does indeed sound like a blow dryer running duel 7870 LE Mysts. However, if you use headphones like I do for gaming, you don't hear it. Gotta keep fans at 100% when pushing the cards. The performance of these cards in crossfire is amazing, equaling Titan's in many benchmarks. I'll take Titan performance for less than half the price + the games any day.
Click to expand...

Yeah the blow dryer concept does not appeal to me at all.

I wouldnt have minded but I ended up upgrading my case and case fans making everythinf but the gpu silent at full load lol.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Yeah the blow dryer concept does not appeal to me at all.
> 
> I wouldnt have minded but I ended up upgrading my case and case fans making everythinf but the gpu silent at full load lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


Here's how I'm solving the 7870XT's "blow dryer concept" in my rig:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/0_50

Two red-modded Zalman LQ-320's for the win!


----------



## LReyes66

Lol, while I somewhat trust my abilities... i value warranties too much. Besides how are 2 seperate coolers suppose to fit on 2 CF cards?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Lol, while I somewhat trust my abilities... i value warranties too much. Besides how are 2 separate coolers suppose to fit on 2 CF cards?


The coolers fit with room to spare. The footprint for the pump and an attached (slim) fan is roughly the same as the stock shroud. It's also extremely easy to do if you know how to apply TIM, peel the tape on each new heatsink, connect fans, and tighten a couple of screws. Do any of those steps sound difficult?

Anyone who has ever installed a new HSF on a CPU could do the same on a GPU.


----------



## LReyes66

ill look into it. That or just a aftermarket heatsink/fan


----------



## engage

hi guys. i was wondering if somebody has some pics of theyre myst with aftermarket cooler fitted on the pc?
i have tried a vf3000. the zalman its bending my card a little bit and that bothers me ;/ (it is risky to use it like that?)
i want to know if the twinturbo has the same issue since it has almost identical measures. sorry for bad english not my main language. ty









ill post a pic of my vga when i get home in a few hours im at work atm.


----------



## LReyes66

How is the zalman noise wise?

edit:

Would it be a waste if i got a 7950/7970 to xfire with this card? Will i have more issues as suppose to getting 2 7870 XT/LE?

I read that the more powerful card has to downscale to the weaker card for stability but not too sure if i remember correctly.


----------



## engage

im running it @1800 its deadsilent i have low 60 core temp and vrm high 60 low 70 didnt check vram temp. ambient temp was around 15 - 20
im using stock vrm sink and vram its nude.

EDIT: 2


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melee*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I couldn't resist. I bought a Powercolor Myst Edition from a fellow forum member.
> 
> It is possible to crossfire these with 7900 Series cards, right? So, if I wanted to get a 7950 for my Eyefinity setup, would it work well to do that?


You can crossfire the Myst with any 7900 series card. They are all Tahiti based. Here is a quote from the TechPowerUp review http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/HD_7870_jokerCard_Tahiti_LE/1.html
Quote:


> A single CrossFire connector is available, so you may combine this card with another Tahiti-based HD 7870 for improved performance. This card cannot CrossFire with a regular Pitcairn-based HD 7870. A CrossFire combination with the HD 7950 and HD 7970 works (I tested it out).


I suggest you run them at the same overclock. I suspect most 7950 will not clock as well as the Myst if your model has Hynix memory. Also, I would pick a 7950 with 1500 speed memory instead of the ubiquitous 1250 memory found on most.


----------



## light70

Hi there!

I have overclocked my 7870 black to 1100 mhz from 975 to 1100 mhz, it works but when I play it arrive to 78°C or 172.4 °F if you prefer.
Is that too much ??


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engage*
> 
> hi guys. i was wondering if somebody has some pics of theyre myst with aftermarket cooler fitted on the pc?
> i have tried a vf3000. the zalman its bending my card a little bit and that bothers me ;/ (it is risky to use it like that?)
> i want to know if the twinturbo has the same issue since it has almost identical measures. sorry for bad english not my main language. ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post a pic of my vga when i get home in a few hours im at work atm.


This probably not what you are looking for but here is my EK-HWBOT which a very heavy, all metal waterblock:



In the pic above, just following the tubing to the waterblock. You can also see the copper RAM heatsinks. There is a soundcard next to the video card in this pic that has since been removed. You also can see a sideview of the Titan VGA fan cooler used to blow air on the VRMs and RAM.



Fortunately there was no static charge on this rug when I took the pic. I won't do that again!!:


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *light70*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I have overclocked my 7870 black to 1100 mhz from 975 to 1100 mhz, it works but when I play it arrive to 78°C or 172.4 °F if you prefer.
> Is that too much ??


It's not too much -- about average for these cards with their stock coolers.
You may want to figure out some better cooling, though, since the summer temperatures will make them go even higher.


----------



## light70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> It's not too much -- about average for these cards with their stock coolers.
> You may want to figure out some better cooling, though, since the summer temperatures will make them go even higher.


mhm I don't think because as soon as some new cards arrive I'll sell this 7870 and it about mounths so I'm not planning to keep it.


----------



## krazyatom

I don't think powercolor mysts are loud at all. I have them CF with auto fan. I have asus Rampage extreme III, so I was able to have enough space between them though.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I don't think powercolor mysts are loud at all. I have them CF with auto fan. I have asus Rampage extreme III, so I was able to have enough space between them though.


The stock fans on my pair of Mysts are like jet engines when they hit 80-100%.


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engage*
> 
> hi guys. i was wondering if somebody has some pics of theyre myst with aftermarket cooler fitted on the pc?
> i have tried a vf3000. the zalman its bending my card a little bit and that bothers me ;/ (it is risky to use it like that?)
> i want to know if the twinturbo has the same issue since it has almost identical measures. sorry for bad english not my main language. ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post a pic of my vga when i get home in a few hours im at work atm.


Hi

See post #695 my card bends as well but I have a temp bracket keeping card straight


----------



## lucky88shp

MYST for $206 AR + FAR CRY 3:BLOOD DRAGON + BIOSHOCK + TOMB RAIDER @ Newegg!!!

http://slickdeals.net/f/6018924-Galaxy-66NPH7DV6VXZ-GeForce-GTX-660-Ti-GC-226-AR-SH-PNY-TX-660-Ti-206-AR-SH-PowerColor-PCS-HD-7870-MYST-Edition-201-AR-SH


----------



## releva

Just buy 2 9cm or 12cm fans , something like this  strap them together

Remove the myst metal cover with the powercolor logo and strap the fans onto the heatsink . My load temperatures went down from 80+ to 61 degrees. Its like a cheap artic cooler. I'm only using 2 9cm fans. If i make a 3 fan setup , the temperatures might even go below 60. I'm not advertising in any way. Just sharing a cheap and good cooler setup.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> MYST for $206 AR + FAR CRY 3:BLOOD DRAGON + BIOSHOCK + TOMB RAIDER @ Newegg!!!
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6018924-Galaxy-66NPH7DV6VXZ-GeForce-GTX-660-Ti-GC-226-AR-SH-PNY-TX-660-Ti-206-AR-SH-PowerColor-PCS-HD-7870-MYST-Edition-201-AR-SH


its show $229 AR... and that code on the SD ad is for the 660.

nvm I see it... suck that it isnt the INSTANT REBATE they had over a month ago.


----------



## raminop

Hi guys,

I bought a Sapphire XT about one month ago. This is Valley extreme HD results, and by comparing them to the others, they are pretty low I guess. I am running my card on core 1000, memory 1500 and power +20. GPU temp hit 72 and VRAM hits 79. Right now, I have the stock cooler and a Nexus silent 120mm fan on 1000RPM blowing air to the card from the side panel. Anybody has any idea why my score is pretty low or it is not low?









Ramin


----------



## engage

TY guys for the replys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> This probably not what you are looking for but here is my EK-HWBOT which a very heavy, all metal waterblock:
> 
> 
> 
> In the pic above, just following the tubing to the waterblock. You can also see the copper RAM heatsinks. There is a soundcard next to the video card in this pic that has since been removed. You also can see a sideview of the Titan VGA fan cooler used to blow air on the VRMs and RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately there was no static charge on this rug when I took the pic. I won't do that again!!:


lol if my mobo was reversed like that maybe i wouldnt have this issue. xD
actually vram dosnt bother me cuz i wil not oc the ram, i just dont think its worth it
i think vrm temps are accpetable for the moment, around high 60`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invader1964*
> 
> Hi
> 
> See post #695 my card bends as well but I have a temp bracket keeping card straight


well i`ll have to manage something like that, i think i have a bracket somewhere in my messy room lol

so any aftermarket cooler will bend the card cuz of gpu position?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *releva*
> 
> Just buy 2 9cm or 12cm fans , something like this  strap them together
> 
> Remove the myst metal cover with the powercolor logo and strap the fans onto the heatsink . My load temperatures went down from 80+ to 61 degrees. Its like a cheap artic cooler. I'm only using 2 9cm fans. If i make a 3 fan setup , the temperatures might even go below 60. I'm not advertising in any way. Just sharing a cheap and good cooler setup.


yeah its a nice setup, very friendly to the wallet







i prolly would have done that, but a friend traded me the zalman for my stock cooler and i couldnt say no to that xD


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *releva*
> 
> Just buy 2 9cm or 12cm fans , something like this  strap them together
> 
> Remove the myst metal cover with the powercolor logo and strap the fans onto the heatsink . My load temperatures went down from 80+ to 61 degrees. Its like a cheap artic cooler. I'm only using 2 9cm fans. If i make a 3 fan setup , the temperatures might even go below 60. I'm not advertising in any way. Just sharing a cheap and good cooler setup.


How did you strap the fans to the heatsink? Might try this as a quick solution til i decide to watercool.

edit: something like this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119167

Also, if I decide to Xfire my myst... should I just get the other tahiti powercolor 7870 with plastic shroud as suppose to the metal for better cooling?


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raminop*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I bought a Sapphire XT about one month ago. This is Valley extreme HD results, and by comparing them to the others, they are pretty low I guess. I am running my card on core 1000, memory 1500 and power +20. GPU temp hit 72 and VRAM hits 79. Right now, I have the stock cooler and a Nexus silent 120mm fan on 1000RPM blowing air to the card from the side panel. Anybody has any idea why my score is pretty low or it is not low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramin


For a 1000core you should be hitting nearly 40fps, the average according to Karlitos' chart is 38fps
Here's a link to all the info on his postings, he has put a load of time into his thread. Valley Benchmark - Karlitos


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Newegg has a promo for $500 spent you save $50 BOOSTFIFTY is the code, it pops up during checkout. Figured anyone looking to buy some gpus might want that.
Get the combo through this thread and go with a couple 7950s at about $530 after rebate or $550 starting on the non-rebate cards.


----------



## raminop

According to his record, even with a i3-3220 and core 975 the friend who started this thread got 31FPS and 1300 score. I don't know what is wrong with my system. It is a i7-3770 and core 1000 and still much lower than those results.


----------



## spixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raminop*
> 
> According to his record, even with a i3-3220 and core 975 the friend who started this thread got 31FPS and 1300 score. I don't know what is wrong with my system. It is a i7-3770 and core 1000 and still much lower than those results.


Yes it is lower than you should get. Do fresh driver install and run msi afterburner during benchmark to check clock speeds.


----------



## raminop

Yeah, I should do that. I am using 13.4b right now. I will rescan that and post the result again. Though till now, it did not have any problem handling all the games (AAA ones, like BF3, FC3, Crysis 3, BL2) I throw at it at max.
Also, how long should I wait before starting the benchmark? I waited until my GPU temp reach 68 or something before starting the benchmark.


----------



## MikeMike86

Read the links at the bottom of the first post, there's one that shows you how to do a clean install of everything.


----------



## releva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> How did you strap the fans to the heatsink? Might try this as a quick solution til i decide to watercool.
> 
> edit: something like this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119167
> 
> Also, if I decide to Xfire my myst... should I just get the other tahiti powercolor 7870 with plastic shroud as suppose to the metal for better cooling?


Yup just buy a premade 2 fan setup . U can use rubber bands or something non metal to just tie around the card? Im not sure , cuz my motherboard lies flat on my table, theres no need to secure the fan. I just leave it sitting beside the heatsink lol. U need more fans blowing on the card in order to achieve better cooling. Just look at all the accelero coolers. The myst cover is only good if you have 1 fan cooling it. If you have more fans ,you need to remove it .


----------



## tugger434

those with possible driver corruption,
load up thomb r bench, if her hair flicks rather than sways driver will need to reinstalled and a reboot,
trust me ati drivers r very hit n miss


----------



## krazyatom

I am just curious if drivers are related OC? It feels like 13.3 driver OC'ed better for me. Anyone else?


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *releva*
> 
> Yup just buy a premade 2 fan setup . U can use rubber bands or something non metal to just tie around the card? Im not sure , cuz my motherboard lies flat on my table, theres no need to secure the fan. I just leave it sitting beside the heatsink lol. U need more fans blowing on the card in order to achieve better cooling. Just look at all the accelero coolers. The myst cover is only good if you have 1 fan cooling it. If you have more fans ,you need to remove it .


ohhh ur using rubber bands to attach it or actually u dont have it attached lol.

What i wanted to do was just replace the VGA fan or add more fans without removing the heatsink.... or a cheaper but more secured way.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I am just curious if drivers are related OC? It feels like 13.3 driver OC'ed better for me. Anyone else?


Yeah, the 13.3b3 drivers overclocked ever-so-slightly higher for me, as well. However, the new 13.5 Beta 2 drivers are *MUCH* smoother in all of the games I play (which I'm pretty sure has something to do with the new Crossfire-specific CAP files). Given that in-game performance is more important to me than bench scores, I've stuck with the new 13.5b2 drivers.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Yeah, the 13.3b3 drivers overclocked ever-so-slightly higher for me, as well. However, the new 13.5 Beta 2 drivers are *MUCH* smoother in all of the games I play (which I'm pretty sure has something to do with the new Crossfire-specific CAP files). Given that in-game performance is more important to me than bench scores, I've stuck with the new 13.5b2 drivers.


Yea, I noticed that too. 13.5 driver is much stable for sure.


----------



## CrajeStPierre

Does anyone have any guides or advice on wastercooling the Sapphire 7870XT with an antec kuhler 620? I appreciate the help.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrajeStPierre*
> 
> Does anyone have any guides or advice on wastercooling the Sapphire 7870XT with an antec kuhler 620? I appreciate the help.


Do a search for the "Red Mod" thread here on OCN.

EDIT: Here -- http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/0_50


----------



## CrajeStPierre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Do a search for the "Red Mod" thread here on OCN.
> 
> EDIT: Here -- http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/0_50


Thanks for the link! I searched within the topic but did not find any results however.


----------



## lucky88shp

Anyone here with EZ and used the 032 bios(elpida)? If so, what is the experience like? Are the temps better and no artifacts? If so, I am planning to give it a try...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> those with possible driver corruption,
> load up thomb r bench, if her hair flicks rather than sways driver will need to reinstalled and a reboot,
> trust me ati drivers r very hit n miss


Actually it was a glitch with any driver before 13.4 with 7790 cards and 7870 xt cards. I had it on all except the new ones. So they must have fixed it along with the 7790 as well. Probably an umbrella code that was repaired since they are the 2 newest cards in the series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Yeah, the 13.3b3 drivers overclocked ever-so-slightly higher for me, as well. However, the new 13.5 Beta 2 drivers are *MUCH* smoother in all of the games I play (which I'm pretty sure has something to do with the new Crossfire-specific CAP files). Given that in-game performance is more important to me than bench scores, I've stuck with the new 13.5b2 drivers.


Not just for crossfire as well. It gets rid of all the stutter for games as well in single gpu configs. A good way to tell is use valley on 13.3b and you will notice a fair amount of stutter and jitter. Go to 13.5 and suddenly its smooth as a baby's buttocks...so to speak







.


----------



## xanotos

Hi all!!!
New to the site and finally left Nvidia for Radeon!
Trying to see if anyone can give me some tips....
Had HD7870 Tahiti (Love it!) for 2 weeks now (got newegg open box deal of $183) and was wondering now that I have a card I can tweak and mess with; what overclock settings do you recommend?
Just want a quick boost with just the stock fan.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## eBombzor

1100/1500 or 1150/1500 is what I would recommend for a safe overclock.


----------



## releva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> ohhh ur using rubber bands to attach it or actually u dont have it attached lol.
> 
> What i wanted to do was just replace the VGA fan or add more fans without removing the heatsink.... or a cheaper but more secured way.


I'm not using any rubber bands because i dont need to secure it. You dont have to remove the heatsink. The vga fan will come off easily after you unscrew it. Thats one of the good things with using this 2 fan setup.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 1100/1500 or 1150/1500 is what I would recommend for a safe overclock.


^^^^^this^^^^^

1150/1500 runs great for me, no heat or fan noise issues


----------



## raminop

I uninstalled the AMD driver 13.3b and installed 13.5b and rerun the valley test. The result test decreased from already very low 1040 to 1015. Also I saw that in MSI afterburner my GPU usage fluctuated between 99% and 64% a lot of times:


Anybody has any idea whats wrong? Maybe windows 8? For clean uninstall I first uninstall the Catalyst and then deleted everything related to ATI/AMD in AppData of my user, default and also in registry.


----------



## raminop

Oh I found out that after my driver reinstall, my overclocking returned to normal including power which cause the stuttering. I will retry again.


----------



## spixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raminop*
> 
> I uninstalled the AMD driver 13.3b and installed 13.5b and rerun the valley test. The result test decreased from already very low 1040 to 1015. Also I saw that in MSI afterburner my GPU usage fluctuated between 99% and 64% a lot of times:
> 
> 
> Anybody has any idea whats wrong? Maybe windows 8? For clean uninstall I first uninstall the Catalyst and then deleted everything related to ATI/AMD in AppData of my user, default and also in registry.


That's normal behaviour for AMD boost cards.

The card will boost to 975, then exceeds TDP so AMD powertune throttles it back to 925.

To stop this happening increase power limit in msi afteburner or catalyst control


----------



## iFail

Got my Myst up to 1250/6400 on stock 1.256 volts, needs more juice from 1260MHz onwards, started noticing artifacts. Stressed tested with Heaven 4.0 and core temps hovered around 70-73, same for the VRM temps. That's with the fans set a little more aggressively than default. Settling for 1235/6400 for my 24/7 gaming clocks.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *releva*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> ohhh ur using rubber bands to attach it or actually u dont have it attached lol.
> 
> What i wanted to do was just replace the VGA fan or add more fans without removing the heatsink.... or a cheaper but more secured way.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not using any rubber bands because i dont need to secure it. You dont have to remove the heatsink. The vga fan will come off easily after you unscrew it. Thats one of the good things with using this 2 fan setup.
Click to expand...

Oh ok.. yeah im hoping a fan replacement will help the noise

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Necrosss

I have a question concerning the voltage of my VTX3D 7870 Boost.
In MSI Afterburner (and Trixx) I can just increase the voltage when I set "Force constant voltage". Is there any way to increase the voltage without setting it to "constant"?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrosss*
> 
> I have a question concerning the voltage of my VTX3D 7870 Boost.
> In MSI Afterburner (and Trixx) I can just increase the voltage when I set "Force constant voltage". Is there any way to increase the voltage without setting it to "constant"?


Nope. Not on this card.


----------



## Necrosss

Hm okay, thank you!


----------



## akbisw

So i broke one of the screws that holds the heatsink to the PCB of the gpu. And the standoff on the gpu heatsink is also useless because now there is a little piece of the broken screw stuck inside the standoff of the heatsink..........

So I am going to have to find screws and standoffs that fit this heatsink.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> So i broke one of the screws that holds the heatsink to the PCB of the gpu. And the standoff on the gpu heatsink is also useless because now there is a little piece of the broken screw stuck inside the standoff of the heatsink..........
> 
> So I am going to have to find screws and standoffs that fit this heatsink.


Lemme guess, the screwdriver you were using sucked?! That is almost always the reason I suffer and so now I have promised myself, never to do stuff like that with a crappy screwdriver!


----------



## Danger-Close

Little preview of what I am doing now


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> So i broke one of the screws that holds the heatsink to the PCB of the gpu. And the standoff on the gpu heatsink is also useless because now there is a little piece of the broken screw stuck inside the standoff of the heatsink..........
> 
> So I am going to have to find screws and standoffs that fit this heatsink.


OK, there's the proper way to fix this,

And there's the Ghetto way..

Proper way: Buy the broken screws bit that attaches to your power drill and use that to get it out

Ghetto way 1: file a line across the broken screw "through the standoff", you can then extract the broken bit with a flat head, and the standoff will still be operational with a replacement screw.

Ghetto way 2: carefully superglue a thin stick to the broken screw, and turn carefully to remove it..

Ghetto way 3: use a regular "thin drill bit" and drill the broken screw out.. It obviously has to be at least thinner than the screw..


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucky88shp*
> 
> Lemme guess, the screwdriver you were using sucked?! That is almost always the reason I suffer and so now I have promised myself, never to do stuff like that with a crappy screwdriver!


I put too much pressure on the screw driver because I realized the gpu die wasn't getting good contact. But I ended up breaking the screw head from its body while screwing it on the back of the pcb. The body of the screw is not stuck on the standoff

IDEALLY this would be very good excuse to buy this!!!








http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1672

or my dream(sounds weird but whatever) cooler
http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2444&page=1


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> So i broke one of the screws that holds the heatsink to the PCB of the gpu. And the standoff on the gpu heatsink is also useless because now there is a little piece of the broken screw stuck inside the standoff of the heatsink..........
> 
> So I am going to have to find screws and standoffs that fit this heatsink.


for you









http://www.ebay.com/itm/230963657322?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649#

humor me , i just messing with you


----------



## beasz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> OK, there's the proper way to fix this,
> 
> And there's the Ghetto way..
> 
> Proper way: Buy the broken screws bit that attaches to your power drill and use that to get it out
> 
> Ghetto way 1: file a line across the broken screw "through the standoff", you can then extract the broken bit with a flat head, and the standoff will still be operational with a replacement screw.
> 
> Ghetto way 2: carefully superglue a thin stick to the broken screw, and turn carefully to remove it..
> 
> Ghetto way 3: use a regular "thin drill bit" and drill the broken screw out.. It obviously has to be at least thinner than the screw..


ghetto way 1 & 2 ALL DAY! ..great tips - i have done this too before


----------



## Buxty

Hey guys, i was thinking of buying a Sapphire 7870XT for a long overdue upgrade but from what i've seen on here their seems to be issues. Has there been a solution to any of the issues as id hate to miss out at a chance to snap one of these bad boys up!

And as far as temps go, is this a card which i should expect to replace the stock cooler with something better down the line?

Any help would be great im dying to get a new gpu!


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrosss*
> 
> I have a question concerning the voltage of my VTX3D 7870 Boost.
> In MSI Afterburner (and Trixx) I can just increase the voltage when I set "Force constant voltage". Is there any way to increase the voltage without setting it to "constant"?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Nope. Not on this card.


I am planning to buy VTX HD7870 Black Edition and google dont find card "VTX3D 7870 Boost."
Do you meant on "VTX HD7870 Black Edition" and is it really true that card can be overvolted only with "Force constant voltage"







?


----------



## fkr99

hey guys I have been following (creeping) since the first post and have read every page. So first off thanks for all the good info. I own a powercolor HD7870 EZ. started off with bios 31 and I am now using 32. They all suck for me and the switching to low power state is bunked for me. It makes but my two monitors do some really weird things (thin lines going across my shortcuts and while gaming it will go to 500MHz during videos and caused some issues). On the other side this card games great and my temps are very good. less than 70 while gaming and < 80 while benching. Also my screen would go ape**** whenever I used flash player (turning off hardware acceleration fixed that).

The only reason I jumped onto this site is to share this
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183423&page=2
they seem to voltage control working although I have not tried it yet. I may still RMA this card for another.

btw my overclock is 1200 and stock for the memory. I can run quite a bit higher on both but actual performance in game is not better .
I have a firestrike score of 5800 almost double what my gtx 560 did.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Hey guys, i was thinking of buying a Sapphire 7870XT for a long overdue upgrade but from what i've seen on here their seems to be issues. Has there been a solution to any of the issues as id hate to miss out at a chance to snap one of these bad boys up!
> 
> And as far as temps go, is this a card which i should expect to replace the stock cooler with something better down the line?
> 
> Any help would be great im dying to get a new gpu!


There's a few methods to fix the clock fluctuation issue and the GPU usage issue. But some methods won't work for some people.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I am planning to buy VTX HD7870 Black Edition and google dont find card "VTX3D 7870 Boost."
> Do you meant on "VTX HD7870 Black Edition" and is it really true that card can be overvolted only with "Force constant voltage"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yea he means the Black Edition and it can only be voltage adjusted by forcing it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fkr99*
> 
> hey guys I have been following (creeping) since the first post and have read every page. So first off thanks for all the good info. I own a powercolor HD7870 EZ. started off with bios 31 and I am now using 32. They all suck for me and the switching to low power state is bunked for me. It makes but my two monitors do some really weird things (thin lines going across my shortcuts and while gaming it will go to 500MHz during videos and caused some issues). On the other side this card games great and my temps are very good. less than 70 while gaming and < 80 while benching. Also my screen would go ape**** whenever I used flash player (turning off hardware acceleration fixed that).
> 
> The only reason I jumped onto this site is to share this
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183423&page=2
> they seem to voltage control working although I have not tried it yet. I may still RMA this card for another.
> 
> btw my overclock is 1200 and stock for the memory. I can run quite a bit higher on both but actual performance in game is not better .
> I have a firestrike score of 5800 almost double what my gtx 560 did.


That looks interesting. Might try it out after I go water.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> 
> 
> Little preview of what I am doing now


What are those sinks made from?


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> What are those sinks made from?


Looks like aluminum ram heatsinks haha


----------



## spixel




----------



## MikeMike86

I knew it







they're just for pretties anyhow, might as well make them do something lol. If he were to use a copper spacer and some longer screws you could make this fit under them heat pipes that hover about an eighth inch away from the chips.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I knew it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're just for pretties anyhow, might as well make them do something lol. If he were to use a copper spacer and some longer screws you could make this fit under them heat pipes that hover about an eighth inch away from the chips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spixel*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Looks like aluminum ram heatsinks haha


Ya, thats what I thought! haha!

Edit: Just a FYI, I find a lot of different and oddly shaped aluminum heatsinks in old electronics, especially in on box style tv sets. I always take apart everything before I throw it out to see what it might have to offer.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spixel*


Yup, exactly what I had old ddr2 800mhz rams... Was thinking that rams and video ram are actually using the same chips might as well just try and see if they works. Turn out that.......... They aren't really useful... Probably wrong application. Will try to do more benchmarking and see it they really help.


----------



## jcm27

What aftermarket coolers can fit in one of these bad boys?
Looking to replace my stock Powercolor Myst cooler


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea he means the Black Edition and it can only be voltage adjusted by forcing it.


Thanks.
And now i see that developement of RBE http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1962/techpowerup-radeon-bios-editor-v1-28/ is stopped and you cannnot tweak voltage for 7xxx series,too bad,it was great tool to tweak my 5850 so you dont need any program in Windows when you set max clocks and voltage in bios.


----------



## MediumRare

hi everybody this is my 7870myst h60 mod, i used the spare screws provided for xspc cpu block.


----------



## tugger434

how do we find out memory temps,
vrm are voltage regulators, so who has an idea for actual memory temps


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> how do we find out memory temps,
> vrm are voltage regulators, so who has an idea for actual memory temps


Did you try GPU-Z running in the backround?


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> So i broke one of the screws that holds the heatsink to the PCB of the gpu. And the standoff on the gpu heatsink is also useless because now there is a little piece of the broken screw stuck inside the standoff of the heatsink..........
> 
> So I am going to have to find screws and standoffs that fit this heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230963657322?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649#
> 
> humor me , i just messing with you
Click to expand...

I was expecting this. You know what they say about karma.......

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## tugger434

gpuz only gives vrm temps not memory
reading a few things seems these days memory dosnt get that hot,in fact the sensas seems to be on normall ddr3 ect that u plug into motherboard revome the heatsinks as they hold onto the heat and let it build up, food for thought


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> in fact the sensas seems to be on normall ddr3 ect that u plug into motherboard revome the heatsinks as they hold onto the heat and let it build up, food for thought


That is just not true while ddr3 now adays dosent get that hot the heatsinks do not cause a build up of heat on the memory. People say that some times they are not needed but they do not cause a build up of heat.

Also I would never recommend removing the factory heatsink from your memory not only wll you void your memorys warranty but if you dont do it properly you can pull the chips off of the board and ruin you memory.


----------



## 8800GT

You guys want to post your Tomb Raider benchmark scores. Ultimate preset? Should be FXAA by default and high not ultra shadows. I get about 51 fps avg @ 1200/1500 which equals about a 7970 ghz...which really dumbfounds me.


----------



## MikeMike86

What resolution? 1080p?

I mean, it very well could match a lower clocking 7970 especially at lower resolutions.

Is the game worth playing?
I have a key but the game didn't really interest me, if it's like the old ones I'd just get mad trying to figure out some puzzle that you have to do 3 front flips and 10backflips to hit a lever.


----------



## akbisw

Its a glorious game.

just kidding. But it is a really good game. ALL of the AMD titles have been amazing so far. This is kind of like far cry but has some unique features. You should play it


----------



## iFail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> You guys want to post your Tomb Raider benchmark scores. Ultimate preset? Should be FXAA by default and high not ultra shadows. I get about 51 fps avg @ 1200/1500 which equals about a 7970 ghz...which really dumbfounds me.


There is no high shadow setting, Ultimate preset sets it to normal.

Got an average of [email protected]/1600

Average [email protected]/1500

Both at 1080p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Its a glorious game.


I'll agree with this part, loving this one so far, hated the previous Tomb Raider games except for the first one.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFail*
> 
> There is no high shadow setting, Ultimate preset sets it to normal.
> 
> Got an average of [email protected]/1600
> 
> Average [email protected]/1500
> 
> Both at 1080p.
> 
> I'll agree with this part, loving this one so far, hated the previous Tomb Raider games except for the first one.


It's a great game, I loved every bit of it. Way better than Bioshock in my view.

Anyway, there's a High setting for shadows, Ultimate doesn't max it out. If you go for custom you can set it higher than Normal.

I don't have the bench to run right now as I've uninstalled, but I got around 46-ish I think with 1100/1500.


----------



## iFail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bios_R_us*
> 
> It's a great game, I loved every bit of it. Way better than Bioshock in my view.
> 
> Anyway, there's a High setting for shadows, Ultimate doesn't max it out. If you go for custom you can set it higher than Normal.


I'm probably being a bit anal retentive, but thats is what i meant. There is no setting named High for shadows, just normal and ultra and ultimate preset set it to normal.

Prefer it over Bioshock too, barely touched the game, says it all.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

EDIT: Nevermind, I bought a 7950...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> What resolution? 1080p?
> 
> I mean, it very well could match a lower clocking 7970 especially at lower resolutions.
> 
> Is the game worth playing?
> I have a key but the game didn't really interest me, if it's like the old ones I'd just get mad trying to figure out some puzzle that you have to do 3 front flips and 10backflips to hit a lever.


Its not a hard game by any meams. Theres no more of that shifting blocks and swinging from ceilings to get to the other side of a room. I actually just started playing after letting it sit in steam for a month or two.

Its an enjoyable game and it never really gets dull. The combat could be a lottle for intuitive but its generally well done and the story so far is great.


----------



## bill223

Just installing Tomb Raider again now after a clean install a while ago, the last one I played was TR1 on the Playstation! Anyone else play that?

Edit: 52.4 @ 1200/1500


----------



## hax0red

Has anyone gotten earlier drivers installed? I cant even get the stock drivers on included CD to install but I also have 4 7950s on the same motherboard.

I'm running 5 cards(I'm mining-not crossfire configured) and they are being detected by gpu-z and I can get catalyst 13.2+ installed but no luck on getting the 5th card to work right. I'm told going back to catalyst 12.6 fixes the problem for now but these cards don't seem to be detected properly with early drivers either. So has anyone flashed a 7950 bios or a modded bios to allow earlier drivers? Or maybe someones modified an installer package to get past this issue?

If I can't solve these problems I'm probably going to sell the 7870 Tahiti. Anyone interested in a water cooled PowerColor 7870 Myst with H60 for say...$240?


----------



## krazyatom

water cooled? did you use dwood bracket to install H60?


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> water cooled? did you use dwood bracket to install H60?


Nah zip tied up but I can have one sent @ same time. If someone really wants it I can post it up on ebay, I only have 2 feedbacks but they are both positives from selling other PC equipment.


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MediumRare*
> 
> 
> 
> hi everybody this is my 7870myst h60 mod, i used the spare screws provided for xspc cpu block.


Just saw this! Very cool. I zip tied mine but I'm gonna try this. Did you do any modding besides the XSPC screws? Sucks kinda becuase I had the XSPC Raystorm EX360 and sold it, I could have kept the screws since there were extra's from the AMD block I believe.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> Has anyone gotten earlier drivers installed? I cant even get the stock drivers on included CD to install but I also have 4 7950s on the same motherboard.
> 
> I'm running 5 cards(I'm mining-not crossfire configured) and they are being detected by gpu-z and I can get catalyst 13.2+ installed but no luck on getting the 5th card to work right. I'm told going back to catalyst 12.6 fixes the problem for now but these cards don't seem to be detected properly with early drivers either. So has anyone flashed a 7950 bios or a modded bios to allow earlier drivers? Or maybe someones modified an installer package to get past this issue?
> 
> If I can't solve these problems I'm probably going to sell the 7870 Tahiti. Anyone interested in a water cooled PowerColor 7870 Myst with H60 for say...$240?


Have you tried manually updating in Device Manager using just the INF file from 12.6?

EDIT: You might also want to check out the custom 12.10 drivers in the Guru3D AMD Driver forum.


----------



## goldenwukong

Hey guys need some points this is my current adjustments and I get veryyyy little artifacts during the benchmark, some scene I would see the artifacts and some I wouldn't...What do you recommend me doing? I got the Sapphire 7870XT stock fan.

EDIT* changing the core voltage doesn't seem to do anything either, on gpu-z mine shows at 1.156V max. thats actually at stock, but when I push it to 1.3V still doesn't do anything.


----------



## MikeMike86

You using a separate program for voltage? It shows it locked in Afterburner and 1.15 looks like stock voltage to me.

If you're running ccc and afterburner they will conflict a bit so I'd say uninstall both ccc and afterburner then reinstall and don't enabled overdrive in CCC and reinstall the Afterburner and use it.
I just rambled that it's late


----------



## goldenwukong

aww crap, I actually just ran CCC eariler, I never use it too but I just did use it eariler for the heck of it..So I guess I should uninstall now?

*Edit1*I know its locked in the picture but I can unlock it in settings, but its stuck at 1.15v for me.

*Edit2* I just reinstalled everything but this time I used drivers 13.5 instead of 13.4 and I can no longer change my core voltage on AB even after I checked to unlock it.


----------



## MikeMike86

Afterburner can be finicky, did you uninstall it before redoing CCC? A simple reinstall of afterburner might fix it again, I don't know about the Sapphires but I know my PowerColor will get up to 1.22 or so. Sometimes higher but it throttles the voltage in benchmarking/intense games.


----------



## goldenwukong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Afterburner can be finicky, did you uninstall it before redoing CCC? A simple reinstall of afterburner might fix it again, I don't know about the Sapphires but I know my PowerColor will get up to 1.22 or so. Sometimes higher but it throttles the voltage in benchmarking/intense games.


I uninstalled ati drivers and AB then I installed ati drivers and AB.


----------



## MikeMike86

Like I said AB is finicky, I've reinstalled it, had it work then reinstalled it again and it didn't work.. Don't know why, also when you uninstall sometimes when you don't select to delete all the user settings it can goof it.

If it continues to not work maybe there's something funky with the Sapphire version with the 13.5 drivers.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldenwukong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Afterburner can be finicky, did you uninstall it before redoing CCC? A simple reinstall of afterburner might fix it again, I don't know about the "Sapphires but I know my PowerColor will get up to 1.22 or so. Sometimes higher but it throttles the voltage in benchmarking/intense games.
> 
> 
> 
> I uninstalled ati drivers and AB then I installed ati drivers and AB.
Click to expand...

Try uninstalling AB and using Trixx instead.


----------



## fkr99

So in my last post I was talking about a way to get voltage control. It seems it may just have a few kinks left to get it to work fully. I know he has the power control % working on a slider from the now 20 up to a new 50. Here are a few more detailed notes on exactly how this seems to be working. including a manual for bios editing.
http://translate.google.by/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http://people.overclockers.ru/test2013/17506/Upravlyaem_napryazheniem_videokart_AMD_HD_7_serii_cherez_redaktirovanie_BIOS

and further reading:

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=ru&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.by&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D10757745&usg=ALkJrhg963J_7T79N5_BNOq59W9IHJQPNQ#p10757745


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fkr99*
> 
> So in my last post I was talking about a way to get voltage control. It seems it may just have a few kinks left to get it to work fully. I know he has the power control % working on a slider from the now 20 up to a new 50. Here are a few more detailed notes on exactly how this seems to be working. including a manual for bios editing.
> http://translate.google.by/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http://people.overclockers.ru/test2013/17506/Upravlyaem_napryazheniem_videokart_AMD_HD_7_serii_cherez_redaktirovanie_BIOS
> 
> and further reading:
> 
> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=ru&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.by&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D10757745&usg=ALkJrhg963J_7T79N5_BNOq59W9IHJQPNQ#p10757745


Cool stuff.. butttttttt.... The Vrm cooling in insufficient @ 25+ amps... I can get around 22amp max in game with 1.23v forced voltage "full load" 1.28v "idle" so if you give me another 20%, unless I can cool the Vrm further, "which I cannot", it won't do much of anything









TAhiti craps out around 1250mhz, regardless of voltage btw.. so.... yea... think about that as well...

I'm not saying "don't try"

But... in the unlikely event you DO get more mhz... You'll be on the VERY edge of the VRMs running away and exploding...


----------



## goldenwukong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Like I said AB is finicky, I've reinstalled it, had it work then reinstalled it again and it didn't work.. Don't know why, also when you uninstall sometimes when you don't select to delete all the user settings it can goof it.
> 
> If it continues to not work maybe there's something funky with the Sapphire version with the 13.5 drivers.


I got to voltage unlock now, I installed the beta version instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Try uninstalling AB and using Trixx instead.


I tried Trixx..nothing effects the voltage.


----------



## krazyatom

Yup, you need latest beta MSI ab. Also use 13.5 beta driver.


----------



## goldenwukong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Yup, you need latest beta MSI ab. Also use 13.5 beta driver.


yeah I got beta installed and 13.5 beta driver but can't seem to make my voltage go up. when I game it goes up to 1.18 but thats about it.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldenwukong*
> 
> yeah I got beta installed and 13.5 beta driver but can't seem to make my voltage go up. when I game it goes up to 1.18 but thats about it.


You should be able to OC without any voltage change. Did you check mark unlock voltage control from msi ab?


----------



## goldenwukong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> You should be able to OC without any voltage change. Did you check mark unlock voltage control from msi ab?


oh I can OC it max is 1150/1500 I can't go any further.

*edited* okay I just did some more research and disable ULPS and without powerplay but iono why my gpu temp is idling so high at 60C. usually it idles in the low 30s.


----------



## LReyes66

anyone got a video of 2 tahiti card like the myst in crossfire in terms of noise

Im thinking about replacing the heatsinks with these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186052 as the watercooling mod with close loop system is too much hassle. Would those fit? Anyone tried it and can report the temps?

Im also debating of saving myself all the hassle by just selling the card instead of crossfiring and just getting a 7970.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> anyone got a video of 2 tahiti card like the myst in crossfire in terms of noise


I don't have a video of it, but I can definitely tell you that the stock fans on two mysts sound like a frickin' jet engine during take-off!

Seriously, there's simply no way I could ever live with these cards stock. Mine are going under water the minute my Dwood fan brackets finally show up...


----------



## LReyes66

lol yeah thats what im trying to avoid. Anything louder then my loud-ass desk airpurifier is no bueno for me.


----------



## krazyatom

powercolor tahiti myst crossfire sound wasn't so bad to me. I have corsair 650D case and not sure if it has anything to do with noise level.
I set my fan auto so maybe that was a reason why it wasn't loud.


----------



## LReyes66

Its not so loud atm cuz its at auto most of the time, but if I do wanna crossfire the loud will be more noticeable as it will be running alot hotter.


----------



## xanotos

Thanks for the info!!!
After I change these settings, do I need to up the Power Limit to 20+?


----------



## xanotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> 1100/1500 or 1150/1500 is what I would recommend for a safe overclock.


Thanks for the info!!!
After I change these settings, do I need to up the Power Limit to 20+?


----------



## krazyatom

I recommend power limit to 20+.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xanotos*
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!
> After I change these settings, do I need to up the Power Limit to 20+?


That depends on your specific cards and your overclock.

With my cards:
@1100/1500, I run it with +10.
@1150/1550, I run it with +15.
@1200/1600, I run it with +20.

Every GPU is different, so you'll probably need to experiment to find the perfect settings for yours.


----------



## goldenwukong

I don't know whats going on with my card now, was messing with it all day but now I'm just running it at stock speeds, but pretty much after i selected disable ULPS and without powerplay, my card idle at high temps, 50 now. It use to idle at high 30s before this happened. I unchecked and disable powerplay but it doesn't change it back to normal.

*Edited* I just uninstall and reinstalled 13.5 beta drivers, everything is back to normal my temps are now 37C


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> That depends on your specific cards and your overclock.
> 
> With my cards:
> @1100/1500, I run it with +10.
> @1150/1550, I run it with +15.
> @1200/1600, I run it with +20.
> 
> Every GPU is different, so you'll probably need to experiment to find the perfect settings for yours.


ive been able to run 1200/1600 on stock voltage


----------



## raminop

Folks,

According to my previous post about unusually low benchmarks in Valley test for my 7870XT on 1050/1500 with 13.5b, I found out the problem. It seems that windows 8 was the problem, either Valley test is not optimized for Win 8 or it was just a bad install of Win 8. Anyway, I switched to Win 7 today and result was FPS 38.9 which is exactly in the range that is expected. So if anybody else is facing the same problem, it might be solution.


----------



## Peanuts4

So my GTX 660 hasn't blown me away, how much of a difference is there between the 7870 le/ xt and the 7950?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So my GTX 660 hasn't blown me away, how much of a difference is there between the 7870 le/ xt and the 7950?


They are basically identical until you overclock the 7950.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I don't have a video of it, but I can definitely tell you that the stock fans on two mysts sound like a frickin' jet engine during take-off!
> 
> Seriously, there's simply no way I could ever live with these cards stock. Mine are going under water the minute my Dwood fan brackets finally show up...


lolol...my son calls them "an airplane taking off that never stops"!!! But honestly we don't care because we crank up the volume of the speakers/headphones and just play our games. I guess some folks have different tolerances


----------



## 8800GT

Yea, call me crazy but I enjoy the loud noise. Gives you that satisfying feeling of knowing your card is working.


----------



## bill223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Yea, call me crazy but I enjoy the loud noise. Gives you that satisfying feeling of knowing your card is working.


You're crazy


----------



## szabdnes

Guy i bought Sapphire hd 7870 xt with boost and tryed to OC it is it normal if on stability test with 1100/1500 +10 % voltage 100% fan speed the temps are 73 and didn't go further? it went well btw


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> Guy i bought Sapphire hd 7870 xt with boost and tryed to OC it is it normal if on stability test with 1100/1500 +10 % voltage 100% fan speed the temps are 73 and didn't go further? it went well btw


Do all cards have boost with a BIOS update now or is it still selective cards?


----------



## szabdnes

Don't know. Anyway did everything okay with the temps on that oc settings?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill223*
> 
> You're crazy


You jokester, you


----------



## bill223

Yeah seems pretty fine. What about in game temps?
100% though? If I turn my fan up that high it sounds like a hoover, though I do only have one of them.


----------



## szabdnes

Yeah 100% GPU usage while doing furmark with 1100/1500 +10% volt and 100% fan. The card reached 73°C around 4 minutes than it was stuck at that temp and didn't go further after 8 minutes Furmark.
Damn my asic quality is very bad btw 66,9%...


----------



## LReyes66

anyone running a 1440P on a single xt/LE card?

I plan on getting a 1440p monitor which is also affecting my decision whether I wanna keep my myst card and Xfire it or get a 7970 with an additonal GB of VRAM (3gb)


----------



## TiverTim

What voltages are you guys running? I recently found out that my 7870 MYST jumps to ~1225 core voltage (I think) when I run Kombustor so I locked the voltage to 1150 with Afterburner. This really helped my OC temps (1100/1450, +10% limit). My VRM temps used to be over 110C but now they hover around 80-90C. I am worried that I'm not supplying enough power, though.

Note: I had to actually update my BIOS from 031 to 032 from [H]ard to stop the core clock from fluctuating. Then I had to up the power limit to stop the core from continuously going from 501 to 925.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

**** guys







I strongly reccomend to use a good thermal paste on ur Tahiti LE cards, i opened my 7870 XT and i applied NH-T1 from noctua and **** my vrm was 93c without even power limit plus and now they are 72c with +10 power limit after 30mins of crysis 3 settings on ultra 1080p , even the core now is at 61c . Im so so so amuzed with this, i had it for a month wondering why i cant overclock it proper but now **** , im stunned rly, strongly reccoment to every 7870 XT user to use some high grade thermal paste , even when u open the sink and u see the thermal tape DONT remove it, just cover slightly the vrm with paste just a lil bit and spread it carefuly with ur tiny finger, this is supreme ill go for +20 power limit now and see the results im so stunned by the results.

Have fun peeps and enjoy this beast!


----------



## paleh0rse14

wait... you replaced the paste on the VRMs? interesting... how did you pry the vrm heatsink off? with a razor?

And you suggest leaving the tape on there as well? How did you pry it off without ruining the thermal tape?

I'm confused... but intrigued!


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

hey paleh0rse14 after 20mins of valley on extreme hd at 1200/1500speeds my core was 62c and vrm 75c this is amazing,

Man thre is no paste in the VRM there is just a stupid tape that connects them with the heatsink, DO NOT REMOVE THE TAPE as they will no longer make contact with the heatsinks Just apply a lil bit just a lil bit of good thermal paste and rub it a lot with ur finger and put the heatsinks back and tie the screws from the back of the card, also dont apply drop of thermal paste in core cuz i did that like the cpu's and i had 80c now its omg 63c by covering all the core chip with the paste just a lil bit of it not even a drop , just rub it a lot softly to make sure there will be no empty spots on the chip and have bright light over the chip to see that all is covered, i cant believe it +20 power limit and no heat issues, i never managed to make it work at that rate before without heat issue ,

Apply slightly thermal paste in the vrm and let them touch the thermal tape that is atached in the sinks, if u remove the tape it will not make contact with the sinks be careful, **** **** 20c dicrease in vrm and 15c on core with just a lil bit of thermal paste , im out of words so surprised with this.

Try it out people just dont thank me for this, i was all about how the hell others have such temps and all day today i thought my card is faulty , but omg i made it to work like the rest of the people here, ENJOY IT!


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

The thermal tape is actualy stucked in the sink, i added a bit of pressure but not a lot to make sure i wont dmg anything, just add some pressure from the edge of the sink to make a nice removal , dont try to pull it out from al lthe edges, just from 1 edge and put slightly some pressure pulling it up.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Try it out people just dont thank me for this, i was all about how the hell others have such temps and all day today i thought my card is faulty , but omg i made it to work like the rest of the people here, ENJOY IT!


I may give it a shot at the same time I swap in my closed water loops. I'm just sitting here waiting on the damn DWOOD brackets to show up first...


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Man dont waste money on water loops, well if u wanna have them watered is super but i sure tell that i was crying bad about why i cant oc my tahiti le like others do and play hours with them, i say i had 95c!!!!!!! on vrm while playing crysis 3 max settings for more than an hour WITHOUT EVEN AN OC u tell me i wasnt thinking that my card is faulty ? Then i said before i go to rma this to my seller ill try something last, and oh my GAWD 70c-75c max temp in vrms, at +20 power limit , this is extraordinary and people know this but they dont share it , i want to help others that felt bad with their cards, i believe all cards are the same cuz machines that building them dont do exceptions maybe faults but not exceptions, i love my tahiti le like no other right now man.

Just put some good thermal paste in core and the vrm, and put the sinks back in, dont touch anything else, something else dont touch the sink that is in the transistors, i didnt touched that, just the thermal paste on the 4 memories that are covered my the main sink and the 4 others next to the core, dont remove the small sink, i dont know if there is anything diff if u apply tim in it, anyway i have run out of tim









i used all the last one crossing my fingers if it will be enough and i applied so lil bit in the core i was about to cry that screwed my card without tim, and pffffff if u need screenshots tell me what to try and for how much time, atm i try tomb raider and the core is 61c while the vrm at 70c , im so freaking happy with this, like a child that found a new toy to play with, and i beg you to try it out, the card doesnt need water at all, just good tim and just a lil bit of it, core never passes 65c at +20 power limit and its amazingly safe temp for 24/7 use.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Man dont waste money on water loops, well if u wanna have them watered is super but i sure tell that i was crying bad about why i cant oc my tahiti le like others do and play hours with them, i say i had 95c!!!!!!! on vrm while playing crysis 3 max settings for more than an hour WITHOUT EVEN AN OC u tell me i wasnt thinking that my card is faulty ? Then i said before i go to rma this to my seller ill try something last, and oh my GAWD 70c-75c max temp in vrms, at +20 power limit , this is extraordinary and people know this but they dont share it , i want to help others that felt bad with their cards, i believe all cards are the same cuz machines that building them dont do exceptions maybe faults but not exceptions, i love my tahiti le like no other right now man.
> 
> Just put some good thermal paste in core and the vrm, and put the sinks back in, dont touch anything else, something else dont touch the sink that is in the transistors, i didnt touched that, just the thermal paste on the 4 memories that are covered my the main sink and the 4 others next to the core, dont remove the small sink, i dont know if there is anything diff if u apply tim in it, anyway i have run out of tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used all the last one crossing my fingers if it will be enough and i applied so lil bit in the core i was about to cry that screwed my card without tim, and pffffff if u need screenshots tell me what to try and for how much time, atm i try tomb raider and the core is 61c while the vrm at 70c , im so freaking happy with this, like a child that found a new toy to play with, and i beg you to try it out, the card doesnt need water at all, just good tim and just a lil bit of it, core never passes 65c at +20 power limit and its amazingly safe temp for 24/7 use.


I hate to be "that guy" but grammar goes a long way in forums







. A lot of people prefer to send their card back because reapplying TIM voids your warranty.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Do they know that you opened the heatsink and applied tim? How they can see that ? anyway i have never use warranty for any of my hardware for the last 10 years , i never expirienced problem apart from the heat issues i had with my 7870 xt , and applying good tim gave me no other but extreme results, im getting more happy if i fix something myself. You always have to be careful of how to handle the hardware and it will not fail you down. But if you know something that can improve ur expirience better say it and dont keep it for urself, thats why we are made off to share and love, not to be shelfish and haters.

Peace im out to do a shower and rest cuz im working tomorrow, im still so pressured with what i achieved with my tahiti le today ill have a hard time to sleep lol.

Have fun community and be well!


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> Yeah 100% GPU usage while doing furmark with 1100/1500 +10% volt and 100% fan. The card reached 73°C around 4 minutes than it was stuck at that temp and didn't go further after 8 minutes Furmark.
> Damn my asic quality is very bad btw 66,9%...


I have 57.5%


----------



## Anirbas

hello guys, report in from Malaysia.

I just watercool my 7870 xt with universal block but i did not apply 4 heatsink for the top vram, it causes me crashes when wanted to launch game or benchmark. wanted to clarified is it because the heatsink?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Man dont waste money on water loops, well if u wanna have them watered is super but i sure tell that i was crying bad about why i cant oc my tahiti le like others do and play hours with them, i say i had 95c!!!!!!! on vrm while playing crysis 3 max settings for more than an hour WITHOUT EVEN AN OC u tell me i wasnt thinking that my card is faulty ? Then i said before i go to rma this to my seller ill try something last, and oh my GAWD 70c-75c max temp in vrms, at +20 power limit , this is extraordinary and people know this but they dont share it , i want to help others that felt bad with their cards, i believe all cards are the same cuz machines that building them dont do exceptions maybe faults but not exceptions, i love my tahiti le like no other right now man.
> 
> Just put some good thermal paste in core and the vrm, and put the sinks back in, dont touch anything else, something else dont touch the sink that is in the transistors, i didnt touched that, just the thermal paste on the 4 memories that are covered my the main sink and the 4 others next to the core, dont remove the small sink, i dont know if there is anything diff if u apply tim in it, anyway i have run out of tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used all the last one crossing my fingers if it will be enough and i applied so lil bit in the core i was about to cry that screwed my card without tim, and pffffff if u need screenshots tell me what to try and for how much time, atm i try tomb raider and the core is 61c while the vrm at 70c , im so freaking happy with this, like a child that found a new toy to play with, and i beg you to try it out, the card doesnt need water at all, just good tim and just a lil bit of it, core never passes 65c at +20 power limit and its amazingly safe temp for 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be "that guy" but grammar goes a long way in forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A lot of people prefer to send their card back because reapplying TIM voids your warranty.
Click to expand...

I e-mailed Sapphire a while back and they said that they are alright with you replacing the TIM as long as it doesn't damage the die / cooler or kill your card.


----------



## eBombzor

MYST for $220 and $200 w/ rebate

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=78372&vpn=AX7870%202GBD5-2DHPPV3E&manufacture=PowerColor&promoid=1079


----------



## Peanuts4

I just watched this 



 I keep seeing mixed reviews someone said it was 2% difference does this actually beat the 7950?
I'm looking at a MYST $245 vs. a Powercolor Radeon HD7950 850 MHz $289 and I am having one crazy ass time trying to decide which one is better. The 850Mhz cards don't have boost right? But 3GB of ram is good. But the MYST does have Boost doesn't it and a higher clock? Not sure how well the 7950 850Mhz cards OC.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I just watched this
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing mixed reviews someone said it was 2% difference does this actually beat the 7950?
> I'm looking at a MYST $245 vs. a Powercolor Radeon HD7950 850 MHz $289 and I am having one crazy ass time trying to decide which one is better. The 850Mhz cards don't have boost right? But 3GB of ram is good. But the MYST does have Boost doesn't it and a higher clock? Not sure how well the 7950 850Mhz cards OC.


Check out eBombzor's post just above yours... Mysts for $200 each.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I just watched this
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing mixed reviews someone said it was 2% difference does this actually beat the 7950?
> I'm looking at a MYST $245 vs. a Powercolor Radeon HD7950 850 MHz $289 and I am having one crazy ass time trying to decide which one is better. The 850Mhz cards don't have boost right? But 3GB of ram is good. But the MYST does have Boost doesn't it and a higher clock? Not sure how well the 7950 850Mhz cards OC.


The 7950 has a 384 bit memory bus compared to the Myst 256 bit. The 7950 has 1792 shader units compared to 1536 on the Myst. But for me the real important one is the VRM design: the 7950 has an 8+1 design compared to the Myst 5+1; so the VRM temp and efficiency is better managed on the 7950. The memory clock is 1250 on the 7950 but 1500 on the Myst, although the 384 bit memory bus pushes the 7950 over the Myst.

I think I still get better clocks on my Myst but its a crap shoot. I run all day at 1235/1623 and have maintained much higher clocks 1255/1691 but don't want to overwork my card. I have Hynix memory on the card which helps. If you get a 7950, I think Sapphire goes with Hynix as does ASUS and a few others.

Good luck. I went with Myst at $209 and could not be happier. If the 7950 was at $239, I might have gone a different direction. The Myst really rocks in my system - I have no regrets at all.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Check out eBombzor's post just above yours... Mysts for $200 each.


Heh I live in Canada so right now it's $234 I emailed a competitor to see if they would price match their Sapphire XT with it. I'm guessing the Sapphire XT is better. My head is so full of _)#$(%#$)_$ right now soo many reviews go back and forth between the 7870 xt and the 7950. So I'm really not so sure anymore if the $50 more for the 7950 is worth it.


----------



## wha_gwan

Did anyone manage to fit this into a silverstone sg05?
what kind of mods was needed?

Or can some one get me exact dimensions (to the longest part of the card)
Of the card. sapphire xt or the two PC ones.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> MYST for $220 and $200 w/ rebate
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=78372&vpn=AX7870%202GBD5-2DHPPV3E&manufacture=PowerColor&promoid=1079


oh noo good deal... I was just gonna wait to see what happens when the nvidia 700's come out but thats a good deal so i could crossfire.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I just watched this
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing mixed reviews someone said it was 2% difference does this actually beat the 7950?
> I'm looking at a MYST $245 vs. a Powercolor Radeon HD7950 850 MHz $289 and I am having one crazy ass time trying to decide which one is better. The 850Mhz cards don't have boost right? But 3GB of ram is good. But the MYST does have Boost doesn't it and a higher clock? Not sure how well the 7950 850Mhz cards OC.


You can flash the non boost cards with the boost bios, no big deal really so don't let that deter you. There are threads all over for it.
Karlitos' thread is pretty dead on on what you'll get average between the 7870xt and the 7950.

Like I said earlier on this page, I hit 88.2 avg fps on the 7950s @1130core 1650mem (they hit 95c so I didn't push them anymore) in valley vs 80.9avg fps with the 7870myst's @1200core 1650mem. so about 10% more gaming power (the Myst's were being cooled by winter air fyi).

My 7950's have a single fan setup very similar to the Myst's, probably a worse design other than the slightly quieter fan.. If you get the dual fan version (unless you plan to water cool) of the 7950 with voltage unlocked it should easily hit 1200 which would probably be around 12-15% faster.

Overclocked in Valley these cards obviously push up against my i5-3570k @4.5ghz causing me to bottleneck on the higher fps scenes, higher overclock or just a better processor in general would probably make the difference even more obvious.

If you just plan to run them stock, get the Tahiti LE's if you plan to overclock get the 7950s.. So the prices you have it'd be 10-15% more power for 23.5% more money, but only if overclocked.

As for Sapphire vs PowerColor, it's a battle of better cooling vs better components.. I personally won't buy another Sapphire again unless it's a huge price difference, but that's just me







.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Ye 8800GT it's always no problem if you tweak your card with the best good way to make it perform better , it easy their rma center by a lot if you get to put some Tim by youself , but you have to be cautious and you must treat gently your hardware !

Forgive me if you got offended by my post, and also forgive me for my poor English, it's not my native language !

But thank God my card performs so awesome now and I felt like I want to share to make others feel also happy like I did!

I wish you the best guys and be Blessed!


----------



## TiverTim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> **** guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly reccomend to use a good thermal paste on ur Tahiti LE cards, i opened my 7870 XT and i applied NH-T1 from noctua and **** my vrm was 93c without even power limit plus and now they are 72c with +10 power limit after 30mins of crysis 3 settings on ultra 1080p , even the core now is at 61c . Im so so so amuzed with this, i had it for a month wondering why i cant overclock it proper but now **** , im stunned rly, strongly reccoment to every 7870 XT user to use some high grade thermal paste , even when u open the sink and u see the thermal tape DONT remove it, just cover slightly the vrm with paste just a lil bit and spread it carefuly with ur tiny finger, this is supreme ill go for +20 power limit now and see the results im so stunned by the results.
> 
> Have fun peeps and enjoy this beast!


Wow, this actually helped a lot. Dropped load temps on my VRMs by 10C. Thermal pad isn't clinging onto the PCB at all, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Ye we have amazing cards and with just a lil bit of tweak it becomes even better, what kind of tim u used ? i used NH-T1 and it decreased my vrm temps by 25c and my core by 15c, i even tried it in far cry 3 ultra settings and its the only game that my vrm reaching 80c and my core to 67-68c after 1 hour of gaming, all the other games like crysis tomb raider they keep my vrm bellow 75c and core bellow 65c , its just far cry heat generating kit lol. But im rly glad it helped you drop ur temps, i hope it works better for you now.


----------



## peitinhos

What is safe temps for the VRM? i`m getting 82º in Kombustor...and i have the power limit in +16 so the core clock don´t jump 925/975...is this ok?







...in stock clocks(1500/975)
With valley or heaven reached 1180/1550 with power +6... same temps and very stable!think i can go further...waiting for 2 corsairs 120sp and fan controller to get higher!


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Anything under 100c on vrm is safe and under 90c for the core!


----------



## wha_gwan

can anyone give me the exact measurements of the myst.
I need to fit it into a small case.

also which one is best.

MYST
LE
Saphire XT

??


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Sapphire rocks, simply cuz it has better cooling and even at full rpm it's not loud compared to the other tahiti le manufacters! All tahiti le chips from all the brands they have excactly the same performance, only thing that changes is the cooling solution and the vrm chips , Hynix or elpida, Hynix overclock higher than elpida, but in the end of the day overclocking the mem at already 1500mhz won't give noticeable performance, all is in the core clock!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wha_gwan*
> 
> can anyone give me the exact measurements of the myst.
> I need to fit it into a small case.
> 
> also which one is best.
> 
> MYST
> LE
> Saphire XT
> 
> ??


According to NewEgg Myst is 10.5" x 4.38" x 1.5".

Might be buying me a Sapphire 7870 XT in the near future


----------



## pez

I like my Myst, but the cooler that was on my HD 5850 was much much quieter and more efficient.


----------



## lucky88shp

Just bought NZXT Phantom 630 case + ASUS Sabertooth mobo + 8GB Crucial Ballistix memory....
Will be exciting to OC the card and CPU with such an awesome case and mobo! BUT, the worst part, have to wait a week for it to arrive!


----------



## mmm02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wha_gwan*
> 
> Did anyone manage to fit this into a silverstone sg05?
> what kind of mods was needed?
> 
> Or can some one get me exact dimensions (to the longest part of the card)
> Of the card. sapphire xt or the two PC ones.


I've done it. Because this is a 10.5" card you must cut a bit of metal from the front of the case.

Also installed an old H60 on the card. Surprisingly easy to do with no additional hardware but longer screws.


----------



## HmoobYaj87

I don't know why people keep saying hynix ram overclock higher than elipida. My 2 myst came with elipida and I was able to achieve 1675mhz on the rams. My highest clocks were 1232/1675, and achieved a 81.6 fps on heaven benchmark on hd extreme. Of course I don't game on this overclock, too hot and too loud and not fully stable for long gaming.


----------



## wha_gwan

Is the myst a blower type card, I really need the heat out of my case (sg05)


----------



## cmac68

No it's a 92mm fan that will exhaust in your case not out the back. Case should have good air flow for this card or things could get a bit warm.


----------



## igot6strings

Hey folks. Just ordered the Tahiti LE EZ edition by Powercolor.
Anyone mine with this card? What is your hash rate?
Also are there any good aftermarket coolers available that fit this card?
Much thanks!


----------



## Abundant Cores

Powercolor MYST 7870 @ 1200 / 1600

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/94sz2/

http://s1056.photobucket.com/user/Hunbug76/media/Tahiti LE/thiti_zps21519ebf.png.html

http://s1056.photobucket.com/user/Hunbug76/media/Tahiti LE/00000_zps224ce27b.png.html


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igot6strings*
> 
> Hey folks. Just ordered the Tahiti LE EZ edition by Powercolor.
> Anyone mine with this card? What is your hash rate?
> Also are there any good aftermarket coolers available that fit this card?
> Much thanks!


The card gets a bit less than the 7950 at mining, pretty sure I ran into a mining forum talking about it... Here you go I found the link; Mining_hardware_comparison looks like 520mhs (7870xt 1200/1600 overclock) vs 605mhs (7950 1150/1375 overclock)

I'd watch for the 7950's price for now, it might drop to $250 again after rebates, unless the 7870 Tahiti's drop to $200 or less again it's not really a good deal.


----------



## Danger-Close

1200/1620 mhz


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igot6strings*
> 
> Hey folks. Just ordered the Tahiti LE EZ edition by Powercolor.
> Anyone mine with this card? What is your hash rate?
> Also are there any good aftermarket coolers available that fit this card?
> Much thanks!


i am getting 460m/hash- 499m/hash


----------



## igot6strings

Thanks folks.
I think I got a good deal on the LE EZ. $209 from NCIX with 4 games. After I sell the games the card will have cost me about $130. After I sell my 6870 I'll nearly break even.

From what you folks said it seems like a great card for mining. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igot6strings*
> 
> Thanks folks.
> I think I got a good deal on the LE EZ. $209 from NCIX with 4 games. After I sell the games the card will have cost me about $130. After I sell my 6870 I'll nearly break even.
> 
> From what you folks said it seems like a great card for mining. Can't wait to get it.


we have reviews over here that the EZ edition doesn't clock as well as the myst... you might want to reconsider your option...


----------



## wha_gwan

Anyone know which is shorter the shaphire XT or the MYST?


----------



## iFail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wha_gwan*
> 
> Anyone know which is shorter the shaphire XT or the MYST?


Should be the same, they both use the same PCB layout.

Edit: looks like the Sapphire XT cooler extends a few mm longer than the PCB, so the Myst is probably shorter.


----------



## szabdnes

Does anyone play Mists of pandaria? Cause i can't max it out even with high settings without vsync my fps drops from 60 to sometimes 20 in raids. I can't believe it how can this happen . Is it wow problem cause i read about these problem but noone come up with a good solution. Sorry for asking the community about this in here but only you guys have hd 7870 tahiti gpu so I give it a try.

My system spec is:
- I5 2500 (non k version ) CPU
- 8 Gb (2x4gb) Kingston DDR3 memory
- Sapphire HD 7870 xt
- Asus P8H61-M LX2
- Corsair GS600W
- Sharkoon t28 case


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Szabdnes I play wow but I always have 100+ fps , the only problem I have expirience is the new drivers 13.4 , I have artifacts in all over the place so I'm using 13.1 witch are stable for me. I don't know what could be ur problem, have u try any other game too see how it performs?


----------



## szabdnes

yeah well i'm using the 13.4 driver as well. Well not really i played Tomb raider with tressfx and it's very smooth maybe 1 or 2 settings on high. But the other maxed. crysis 3 with only high settings but it' obvious i think if you not oc it. well thanks i try the 13.1 driver. And going to reply with the results.


----------



## crayneogeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> yeah well i'm using the 13.4 driver as well. Well not really i played Tomb raider with tressfx and it's very smooth maybe 1 or 2 settings on high. But the other maxed. crysis 3 with only high settings but it' obvious i think if you not oc it. well thanks i try the 13.1 driver. And going to reply with the results.


This is a driver issue, and for me only happens when I tab out and in from fullscreen, or if I am playing windowed, if i switch to other windows. It is not every time, and very intermittent, but it does happen, and takes my frames down to like 25.

When normal, on ultra settings, with multi-sampling at 1x, I get around 60 fps in windowed, and 100 in full screen (which gives me crossfire). This is a 2560x1440.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

I don't know but 13.4 drivers or 13.5b have issues with some games, ATI must consider taking the driver programming more professional! And giving performance in benchmarks means nothing at all, you don't play the benchmarks but you play real games here! While I used 13.4 and and I saw sagnificant increase in score in valley but it was giving me faulty textures in wow! I don't give a damn about scores , see a number in ur screen means nothing but to enjoy ur games means everything! Btw I play crysis and tomb raider at max settings, they where calculated themselves on ultra! And at 1080p I'm smooth, szabdnes you must check ur card some deeply I believe, try gpu-z and see the clocks, see the voltages try to see that everything is normal ! Even if you don't overclock the card is bestial but I don't to scare you try also some 3d mark just to make sure if ur fps there is normal! But for real tomb raider runs at max settings with our card! It gives 45-50fps if u don't oc and about 65-70 with oc, at least with an fx8350 I'm using. Please say if the 13.1 drivers made any diff, at least I have no issue with those drivers running wow on ultra. Lets look at this further!


----------



## szabdnes

3n3rg3ia Well yeah it was driver issue But i don't know what is going on now. I used amd remove utility than when i installed the driver and tested wow. Fps with vsync on + triple buffering everything max include view distance. If i set it ultra than my framrate drops sometimes from 60 to 48 . In mop raids my fps didn't go to 20-30 fps when everyone used their spell it was at 50 fps than when EYE boss ( i don't know now what he's name ) used his fire, cold, nature beam it's dropped to 45-38 fps. But now when i tryed to open gpu-z it says." Ati OpenCL driver bug detected, skipping OpenCL decetion. Uninstall the AMD stream SDK / OpenCL driver to reenable this functional. And also directx problem popped up. What the f4ck is goin on it never happened before. It's just happened after removed 13.4 catalyst and installed 13.1. i'M going to Reinstall windows 7 64 bit than and not going to update catalyst from 13.1 ..


----------



## szabdnes

I will come back with some results after Reinstall Windows 7 and everything again. But at least i know it was driver issue and that is why i got crazy low fps with this awesome card. Thank you 3n3rg3ia for helping me out!


----------



## M3TAl

The Myst is $199 AR on NCIX US! I really really want the Sapphire for the better heatsinks or a used 7950, ahhh what to do???


----------



## MikeMike86

I used to play wow a couple years ago and I had issues with textures all the time no matter what gpu I used. I wouldn't of suspected things to change a whole lot since then.
I only saw about 2fps increase avg. in valley 13.3 to 13.4.

As for the fps drops when alt tabbing, pretty sure they all do it, it usually makes the second card drop out of crossfire since when you alt tab it seems to have the same effect as running the game windowed.
It'd be nice if they just came out with a forced crossfire feature similar to how nvidia's sli works, where whether it's windowed or not it runs in crossfire.

Don't think they're to worried about benchies either, they were more worried about fixing the jitter issue which is now gone. To me that's huge, a few flickering textures or badly loaded textures I can get over, it can also be corrupt game files causing this.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I used to play wow a couple years ago and I had issues with textures all the time no matter what gpu I used. I wouldn't of suspected things to change a whole lot since then.
> I only saw about 2fps increase avg. in valley 13.3 to 13.4.
> 
> As for the fps drops when alt tabbing, pretty sure they all do it, it usually makes the second card drop out of crossfire since when you alt tab it seems to have the same effect as running the game windowed.
> It'd be nice if they just came out with a forced crossfire feature similar to how nvidia's sli works, where whether it's windowed or not it runs in crossfire.
> 
> Don't think they're to worried about benchies either, they were more worried about fixing the jitter issue which is now gone. To me that's huge, a few flickering textures or badly loaded textures I can get over, it can also be corrupt game files causing this.


Any decent drivers out right now? I'm playing mostly BF3 and saw the 13.5's are out now?


----------



## KaBAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> we have reviews over here that the EZ edition doesn't clock as well as the myst... you might want to reconsider your option...


Luck of the draw... I have an EZ that does 1200 EZ.


----------



## szabdnes

Anyone can help me with the 3d application settings? My question , is it enough if i just set everything in the system settings and i'm not adding games to it below? Or system setting nothing to do with games so i must add one by one and set everything there?


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> Anyone can help me with the 3d application settings? My question , is it enough if i just set everything in the system settings and i'm not adding games to it below? Or system setting nothing to do with games so i must add one by one and set everything there?


I think you mean catalyst control settings, leave these settings auto and only fix them from inside the game, put everything on max and in max frames in advance settings un click that, so there is no limit in fps! Make sure you use 13.1 official driver and reboot when it asks! I can't think of anything else just leave catalyst control 3d settings on default don't touch that!


----------



## szabdnes

I give up! Fresh windows 7 64 bit 13.1 catalyst. Wow get crappier. My fps not going above 67 on ultra settings without vsync off and it's dropping to 34 and jumping like crazy. If i turn on vsync sometimes it's stays at 60 for 2 second than dropping to 37 and still doing jumping fps... I posted 3n3rg3ia earlier my problem with that gpu-z when my fps was smooth and great than when i tryed to open gpu-z it said with an error window" Ati OpenCL driver bug detected, skipping OpenCL decetion. Uninstall the AMD stream SDK / OpenCL driver to reenable this functional. And also directx problem popped up. I used the damn utility driver to delete 13.4 than installed 13.1 and really don't know what happened there with smooth fps error windows popped up ***. i monitored my gpu and cpu while got the insane fps drops my gpu was at full load with 975/1500 my CPU was at 36 % load with 2,63GB ram using.. Than I'm done some Unigine valley 1.0 Bench and , and Unigine heaven 4.0 bench. Results:


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> The card gets a bit less than the 7950 at mining, pretty sure I ran into a mining forum talking about it... Here you go I found the link; Mining_hardware_comparison looks like 520mhs (7870xt 1200/1600 overclock) vs 605mhs (7950 1150/1375 overclock)
> 
> I'd watch for the 7950's price for now, it might drop to $250 again after rebates, unless the 7870 Tahiti's drop to $200 or less again it's not really a good deal.


It comes down to the price of the gaming bundle on Ebay.

The coupon worth was down to $35-45 last 3 weeks, because of the discounts on tomb-raider and bioshock..

But because now they added Crysis 3 and blood dragon to all the bundles. that means, the Price should be back to $50-60









So if you can get 7870 tahiti for $230 after rebate, and -$50 for the game coupon, to out the door $180.. it's still a decent deal.

Now if we're at $200+ out the door, you could choose to wait for a 7950


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> Does anyone play Mists of pandaria? Cause i can't max it out even with high settings without vsync my fps drops from 60 to sometimes 20 in raids. I can't believe it how can this happen . Is it wow problem cause i read about these problem but noone come up with a good solution. Sorry for asking the community about this in here but only you guys have hd 7870 tahiti gpu so I give it a try.
> 
> My system spec is:
> - I5 2500 (non k version ) CPU
> - 8 Gb (2x4gb) Kingston DDR3 memory
> - Sapphire HD 7870 xt
> - Asus P8H61-M LX2
> - Corsair GS600W
> - Sharkoon t28 case


Your card is probably throttling due to heat.

Despite the Sapphire xt having better cooling than the Myst, the cooling is still insufficient..

Do the 3x 80mm fan mod, and you should be fine..

The cpu should be plenty enough for wow, as long as your turbo is working properly


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The Myst is $199 AR on NCIX US! I really really want the Sapphire for the better heatsinks or a used 7950, ahhh what to do???


sapphire heatsink doesn't do jack ****, UNLESS you remove shroud and use your own fans..









Keep that in mind. because if you don't have space across your gpu then that superior sapphire vrm sink won't do anything for you..

Sapphire xt overheats like crzy just like every other 7870 out there.


----------



## M3TAl

Not when I'll have a 620 mounted on it and a 120mm intake fan blowing right on the card.


----------



## szabdnes

I think you want to reply to someone else. I don't have cooling problems.. I have performance problem in wow. My cpu is okay and turbo boost is enabled.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> I think you want to reply to someone else. I don't have cooling problems.. I have performance problem in wow. My cpu is okay and turbo boost is enabled.


If your vrm is hitting 80+, you do indeed have cooling problems.

I know they SAY the vrm can do anything <100C, but they're lying...


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> sapphire heatsink doesn't do jack ****, UNLESS you remove shroud and use your own fans..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep that in mind. because if you don't have space across your gpu then that superior sapphire vrm sink won't do anything for you..
> Sapphire xt overheats like crzy just like every other 7870 out there.


I never posted it but I ended up soldering the stock 4pin connector to a 4-pin 120mm Magic Cool 120+cfm fan (I had extra) to the 7870Myst I kept. The card fan controller handles the fan very well even though it take nearly double the power to run it than the little stock fan, I also used zip ties attached to the 6pin plug to get rid of the card sag.

Just so people know, yes the custom fan profiles work if you go this route, if you don't want to void your warranty by using the connector from the fan use this instead (shoulda posted this earlier but never thought about it): GELID 4 Pin PWM to ATI Nvidia VGA Video Graphics Card Fan Cooler Adapter Cable $6 shipped.

Could try the stock cooler for a Gelid icy vision cooler at $15 also, don't know if it would fit, but it would be an awesome mod if you could find a way to mount it, listed here:
GELID Dual Fans Slim 92mm Fan Spare Part Replace

I'll post the pictures later, it's not pretty but it doesn't get over 60c now, not to mention it's quieter than my gtx460 Twin FrozR edition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Any decent drivers out right now? I'm playing mostly BF3 and saw the 13.5's are out now?


13.4 and 13.5 both play BF3 with no problems for me, with the 13.1's I had issues with random crashing in BF3.

The stuttering I had runnin cfx on BO2 and Spec Ops: The Line (any of my other games I run 100fps+), has been gone since the newest drivers came out. I haven't been playing a whole lot lately, and when I do I've just been trying to get through 1 game at a time.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> I think you want to reply to someone else. I don't have cooling problems.. I have performance problem in wow. My cpu is okay and turbo boost is enabled.


performance issues can be caused by hardware operating at high temperature.

Everyone knows HIGH Temperature = Sluggish performance.

Did you apply your settings too high? 25man raid with tonnes of **** flying and running around is a huge toll on the gpu.


----------



## jimbo02816

Starting to get warm here in New England and ambient temps are rising along with my CPU and GPU temps. I decided to put the air conditioner in the computer/gaming room. I opened the side case and put the computer on top of a milk crate on my huge gaming desk. The air conditioner is blowing cold air right into the computer. The result at idle? My CPU (2500k OC to 4.2) temps dropped from 37C to 21-26C and GPU dropped from 37C to 30C. Also, the air conditioner evened out the temps of my crossfired 7870 Mysts. GPU 1 used to run 4-10C hotter than GPU2 and now they are very close.

Right now my cores are 17, 18, 19, and 23C while my GPUs are 27 and 28C. Gotta love it.

Sorry if you cant see the Realtemps but at least enjoy the band Slightly Stoopid.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Szabdnes the only thing that scares me is the error that gpu-z is giving you, have try google this error? But I also suggest to add some thermal paste in the memories, they don't have from factory , only a thermal tape, don't remove that tape for any reason just add a lil bit of thermal paste over the memories, for me it dropped 25c in vrm only with adding paste. But in wow the gpu never reach 100% use even in raids and battlegrounds max usage is 65-75% it's very light game! But that error In gpu z I don't get it! There should be no error , make sure you have the latest gpu z version btw the newest one! I just can't think of anything else, forgive me if I don't come up with a solution to ur issue but I never experienced that!


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Starting to get warm here in New England and ambient temps are rising along with my CPU and GPU temps. I decided to put the air conditioner in the computer/gaming room. I opened the side case and put the computer on top of a milk crate on my huge gaming desk. The air conditioner is blowing cold air right into the computer. The result at idle? My CPU (2500k OC to 4.2) temps dropped from 37C to 21-26C and GPU dropped from 37C to 30C. Also, the air conditioner evened out the temps of my crossfired 7870 Mysts. GPU 1 used to run 4-10C hotter than GPU2 and now they are very close.
> 
> Right now my cores are 17, 18, 19, and 23C while my GPUs are 27 and 28C. Gotta love it.
> 
> Sorry if you cant see the Realtemps but at least enjoy the band Slightly Stoopid.


not worry about condensation?


----------



## MindBlank

I'm thinking of zip-tying 2 x 120mm coolers to the heatsink on this card, with a 2cm distance from it. I have a Sapphire card. Is the card long enough for 2 x 120mm fans? Can I use zip-ties or will I run into problems?


----------



## szabdnes

that gpu-z problem popped up after removed catalyst 13.4 and installed 13.1 but i Reinstalled windows 7 64 bit and just installed 13.1 driver . And no error popped up. Maybe with that remover utility something gone wrong and that caused the problem. Adding thermal paste? why? I can't max wow:/ I just change view distance, clutter destiny to high and than i can get a smooth 60 fps sometimes it's drop to 58. In bg-s everything is fine i can may bg-s Fps drops when in raids receantly. sometimes its 50 fps than in some part of the raid when 30 mobs attacked than it's drop to 39 fps.


----------



## szabdnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> If your vrm is hitting 80+, you do indeed have cooling problems.
> 
> I know they SAY the vrm can do anything <100C, but they're lying...


my vrm is reach 63 after 5 minutes render test in gpu -z and not going further with 60% fan speed. It's not heat issue.


----------



## szabdnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> performance issues can be caused by hardware operating at high temperature.
> 
> Everyone knows HIGH Temperature = Sluggish performance.
> 
> Did you apply your settings too high? 25man raid with tonnes of **** flying and running around is a huge toll on the gpu.


In raids i got 60 fps when nothing going on just buffing running etc. when fight is going in it's around 50 and 38fps
I will test my temps now with wow. But in render test with 100% GPU load 60% fan speed i got 63°C and not going further after 5 minutes test.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> If your vrm is hitting 80+, you do indeed have cooling problems.
> 
> I know they SAY the vrm can do anything <100C, but they're lying...


Actually VRM's can do up 115C or so on this card. VRM's aren't like chips in the way they react to voltage and heat. Unless you are dangerously close to the thermal capacity of the VRM it will not degrade or become unstable. So yea, even at 100C your VRM's are okay. You should be happy on any gpu to have 80c vrm's at full load. Why do you think most GPU's leave them un-cooled? Because they can.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> not worry about condensation?


Never really thought about that.....BUT I've checked the heat pipes on the 7870s....dry....no dripping...don't forget, an air conditioner also removes moisture and I definitely saw water dripping from it out the window...so far no problem and I don't expect there to be...it's working awesome

current idle temps....video cards at stock 975/1500.....26C and 27C
current idle temps....cores ([email protected]) 18, 21,24,22C....outside temp 28C


----------



## szabdnes

So these are the setting that give me smooth 60 fps.


This is how my msi looks after 4 minutes wow play in Mop area just flying around to place to place. Don't panic when it was at 0% gpu load is because i put wow to desktop.
Also you can see below the GPU-z stats. As i said tp4tissue my temps okay!


3n3rg3ie 13.1 helped my fps in wow but still something is not okay. I think it's maybe my motherboard , or ram. Maybe my ram is not enough 2x 4gb KIngmax 1333MHz.
my motherboards i link it because you can't find it on asus page because it's old: http://www.manualowl.com/m/Asus/P8H61-M-LX2/Manual/263003

I'm going to change my motherboard to asrock Z77 pro 3 and buy 16gb or 32gb ram. Than hope it's going to solve my issue.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Well damn... so... now that the summer weather is here, do you think I have heat issues?!

This is 2 x Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 26C:


GPU1: 101C Core, 114C VRM
GPU2: 87C Core, 96C VRM

YIIIIIIIIIKES!!!!!!! I'm honestly surprised that GPU1 didn't melt!









The good news is that my Dwood brackets finally showed up... wish me luck.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Well damn... so... now that the summer weather is here, do you think I have heat issues?!
> 
> This is 2 x Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 26C:
> 
> 
> GPU1: 101C Core, 114C VRM
> GPU2: 87C Core, 96C VRM
> 
> YIIIIIIIIIKES!!!!!!! I'm honestly surprised that GPU1 didn't melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that my Dwood brackets finally showed up... wish me luck.


Pics please


----------



## MindBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> I'm thinking of zip-tying 2 x 120mm coolers to the heatsink on this card, with a 2cm distance from it. I have a Sapphire card. Is the card long enough for 2 x 120mm fans? Can I use zip-ties or will I run into problems?


Quoting myself here... Need an answer so I can order the fans or not. Or should I go with 3 x 80mm?


----------



## MikeMike86

Do two 90/92mm fans or a single mid to high speed fan, 3- 80mm fans will be louder and won't move as much air.

A page before I mentioned putting a 120cfm 4pin fan right over the middle of the heat sink, the card now stays ridiculously cool, cooler than the dual fan Sapphire versions and should be much quieter. Zip tied no air gap...
I still don't like the idea of an air gap, wouldn't make since you'd lose all that static pressure, I know with radiators on water cooling it would be way less performance even on low fpi thin radiators.

Forcing air through down through the aluminum fins would cool the vrm's more efficiently, I still need to take a pic and record this cards temps to show... Whenever my wife gets off of it...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Pics please


Unfortunately, I only got one of my Zalman LQ320's installed tonight since Dwood only included enough hardware for one bracket (lame!). I need to figure out what size bolts/nuts I need to do the second card before I can get that one done. I also needed to modify the front of the Arc Midi R2 just a bit (new holes) in order to squeeze in both Zalman LQ320's due to their non-standard 120mm shape.

That said, I'm extremely happy with the results on the primary gpu... *THE RESULTS ARE ABSOLUTELY SICK!!!*

*BEFORE*
2 x Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 26C:

*GPU1: 101C Core, 114C VRM*
GPU2: 87C Core, 96C VRM

*AFTER*:
2 x Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 23C:

*GPU1: 43C Core, 89C VRM*
GPU2: 81C Core, 87C VRM

As you can see, with only a 3C drop in ambient temperature, *the Red Mod on my primary card dropped the core temp by 58C!!! and, it dropped the VRM temp by 25C!!!* Ummm... HELLO!!!! RI-DIC-U-LOUS!!!! As a bonus, the temps on my secondary gpu AND my cpu also dropped since the entire system isn't as hot! Each of those already dropped by about 6C or 7C!









Process for GPU1:
1. Added Zalman LQ320 with (2) 120mm Scythe Gentle Typhoons in Push/Pull
2. Added 8 x heatsinks to memory
3. Added 2 x mosfets for the tiny chips on far right side of the card (what are they?!)
4. Added fresh TIM under the stock VRM heatsink
5. Added GELID Solutions Slim 12 PL 120mm Blue LED PWM Fan on Dwood bracket -- these fans are only 15.8mm wide, but they'll push 52cfm!
6. Added GELID 4pin VGA Fan adapter in order to use the GPU's fan header for speed control

Seriously, this is unreal... I can't wait to do the second card!

A few pics...


----------



## eBombzor

Wow those temps are awesome. How's the noise?


----------



## MindBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Do two 90/92mm fans or a single mid to high speed fan, 3- 80mm fans will be louder and won't move as much air.
> 
> A page before I mentioned putting a 120cfm 4pin fan right over the middle of the heat sink, the card now stays ridiculously cool, cooler than the dual fan Sapphire versions and should be much quieter. Zip tied no air gap...
> I still don't like the idea of an air gap, wouldn't make since you'd lose all that static pressure, I know with radiators on water cooling it would be way less performance even on low fpi thin radiators.
> 
> Forcing air through down through the aluminum fins would cool the vrm's more efficiently, I still need to take a pic and record this cards temps to show... Whenever my wife gets off of it...


Thanks man! I'm thinking of zip-tying 2 x 92mm fans directly to the sink. Any danger in using zip-ties on the card?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Wow those temps are awesome. How's the noise?


The pumps and fans are amazingly quiet, even at 100% speeds! Once I get the second card done, the entire system will be pretty much silent at idle, and just barely noticeable at full load. No more jet engines!!


----------



## cmac68

Did you remove the thermal tape from VRM heatsink or apply TIM to the bottom of it?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> Did you remove the thermal tape from VRM heatsink or apply TIM to the bottom of it?


I did just as 3n3rg3ia suggested and left the tape in place. I simply smeared a very small amount of TIM across each tiny chip using the tip of a flat-head screwdriver, and then re-installed the stock vrm heatsink with the tape intact.


----------



## M3TAl

Do you get any email stating the Dwood bracket has shipped or anything? Ordered one on Monday and only received the order being processed email.

Edit: also never TIM'ed a GPU before... On CPU it's best to place dot in middle and let heatsink pressure take care of the rest. Is this method preferred for GPU's also? Or is it better to smear/spread it on GPU and heatsink?


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

I'm glad you solved the the issue with gpu-z error szabdnes, it was important, I also have another suggestion if you feel like trying, yestarday I tried the ati drivers 13.5beta I saw they uploaded a newer version of it, it was updated in May , and it fixed mine problem with artifacts, maybe you should try it out, just use AMD uninstall utility from AMD site , then reboot the install the13.5beta i also suggest you also not to use afterburner but give a try to trixx utility the versio 4.6. It works like a charm and flawless for me. And don't take 32gb ram , waste of money, 8-16gb is more than enough 1866-2133mhz it will sure give increase in performance but the 32gb is just useless  Try the 13.5beta if you feel it but even if you are fine as it is now it's all fine cuz your fps looks very ok for the system u have! It's 100% playable anyway.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you get any email stating the Dwood bracket has shipped or anything? Ordered one on Monday and only received the order being processed email.
> 
> Edit: also never TIM'ed a GPU before... On CPU it's best to place dot in middle and let heatsink pressure take care of the rest. Is this method preferred for GPU's also? Or is it better to smear/spread it on GPU and heatsink?


I used both methods , spreading and dot in mid and the spreading was much much better! I suggest try both technics and see what will give u lowest temps, I was reaching 82-85c with dot in mid of the core and then I spreaded it and I had 76c max after 3 hours of crysis3. But you could try both and expirience it yourself to see what is better!


----------



## longfellow78

Hi all. Sorry for the question as I'm sure this has been answered before but I'm using tapatalk and can't search. I've just bought a powercolor 7870 Myst. It won't post and I've read it is likely to be due to an older non uefi bios. I have a ga77-dh3. Is this likely to be the case and which bios should I update to if so?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Thanks man! I'm thinking of zip-tying 2 x 92mm fans directly to the sink. Any danger in using zip-ties on the card?


Just be careful not to knock of any of the small caps on the board and you should be good, I made mine pretty snug and it didn't bend any of the fins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi all. Sorry for the question as I'm sure this has been answered before but I'm using tapatalk and can't search. I've just bought a powercolor 7870 Myst. It won't post and I've read it is likely to be due to an older non uefi bios. I have a ga77-dh3. Is this likely to be the case and which bios should I update to if so?
> Thanks a lot.


Press the delete key when loading to get into the bios and see which version you have, it should tell you somewhere, f18 is the newest non-beta bios for your board.
If that isn't it then the card could be DoA, more so if it's a Sapphire lol, haven't heard of anyone getting a DoA PowerColor on here.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Well damn... so... now that the summer weather is here, do you think I have heat issues?!
> 
> This is 2 x Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 26C:
> 
> 
> GPU1: 101C Core, 114C VRM
> GPU2: 87C Core, 96C VRM
> 
> YIIIIIIIIIKES!!!!!!! I'm honestly surprised that GPU1 didn't melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that my Dwood brackets finally showed up... wish me luck.


WOW! If you can try the air conditioner method..I never in my wildest dreams thought it would cool the computer as it does...AND the AC was free, given to me by a friend


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Quoting myself here... Need an answer so I can order the fans or not. Or should I go with 3 x 80mm?


our card is 278mm x 98mm. 2x 120mm fan = 240mm ax 120mm.

the side will protrude out abit


----------



## MindBlank

OK, thanks.

For the Sapphire XT - to remove the shroud you need to take the whole heatsink off and reapply paste, right?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Well damn... so... now that the summer weather is here, do you think I have heat issues?!
> 
> This is 2 x Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 26C:
> 
> 
> GPU1: 101C Core, 114C VRM
> GPU2: 87C Core, 96C VRM
> 
> YIIIIIIIIIKES!!!!!!! I'm honestly surprised that GPU1 didn't melt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that my Dwood brackets finally showed up... wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! If you can try the air conditioner method..I never in my wildest dreams thought it would cool the computer as it does...AND the AC was free, given to me by a friend
Click to expand...

Check out my last post...


----------



## bill223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Unfortunately, I only got one of my Zalman LQ320's installed tonight since Dwood only included enough hardware for one bracket (lame!). I need to figure out what size bolts/nuts I need to do the second card before I can get that one done. I also needed to modify the front of the Arc Midi R2 just a bit (new holes) in order to squeeze in both Zalman LQ320's due to their non-standard 120mm shape.
> 
> That said, I'm extremely happy with the results on the primary gpu... *THE RESULTS ARE ABSOLUTELY SICK!!!*
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 2 x Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 26C:
> 
> *GPU1: 101C Core, 114C VRM*
> GPU2: 87C Core, 96C VRM
> 
> *AFTER*:
> 2 x Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 23C:
> 
> *GPU1: 43C Core, 89C VRM*
> GPU2: 81C Core, 87C VRM
> 
> As you can see, with only a 3C drop in ambient temperature, *the Red Mod on my primary card dropped the core temp by 58C!!! and, it dropped the VRM temp by 25C!!!* Ummm... HELLO!!!! RI-DIC-U-LOUS!!!! As a bonus, the temps on my secondary gpu AND my cpu also dropped since the entire system isn't as hot! Each of those already dropped by about 6C or 7C!


Holy crap, that's insane! That has got to be the biggest drop I've seen from air to water.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill223*
> 
> Holy crap, that's insane! That has got to be the biggest drop I've seen from air to water.


Yeah, I was surprised myself! I ran the test several times just to make sure it wasn't a fluke. I'm seriously pumped to see all of the temps once the second card is finished!


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Yeah, I was surprised myself! I ran the test several times just to make sure it wasn't a fluke. I'm seriously pumped to see all of the temps once the second card is finished!


now give us your max stable OC results!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Yeah, I was surprised myself! I ran the test several times just to make sure it wasn't a fluke. I'm seriously pumped to see all of the temps once the second card is finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now give us your max stable OC results!
Click to expand...

That will need to wait until I finish the second card; but, rest assured, that will be done!


----------



## RaXelliX

Hi there. Just registered to ask from Sapphire XT owners here:

1. Is the memory cooled?
2. Is the VRM area cooled?

By cooled i mean is there a heatsink covering it or thermal pad. Or atleast direct contact with main cooler.
I would not ask but for some reason there are no "naked" pics on the internet from the sapphire card. All reviews just do the standard tests and since this should be the only non-referece cooling on Tahiti LE then im dissapointed to find no in depth reviews of the cooling solution itself. I know thats not the case for rest of them (on VTX, PowerColor and Club3D mem and vrm are not cooled as far as i can tell).

Im still undecided but im leaning toward Sapphire because of the better cooler. I could get VTX or PowerColor (MYST not EZ) too if i wanted but for some reason they are a bit more expensive here (not by much but still). I've seen hints at XFX DD Edition too but that seems to be even more of a rarity then any other Tahiti LE based card.
Does the sapphire ship with 030 bios by default and can i remedy the jumpy clock issue by software before turning to bios flashing? (yes i did read the first post tips - they're excellent btw).


----------



## kmetek

what to do:

sell VTXD 7870 LE and get SAPPHIRE with better cooling

or buy better cooling for VTXD? Which one????????

XFX DD where is available?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> XFX DD where is available?


http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+HD+7870+Tahiti+LE/XFX+Double+D+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+OC+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES%21+?productId=55140


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Hi there. Just registered to ask from Sapphire XT owners here:
> 
> 1. Is the memory cooled?
> 2. Is the VRM area cooled?
> 
> By cooled i mean is there a heatsink covering it or thermal pad. Or atleast direct contact with main cooler.
> I would not ask but for some reason there are no "naked" pics on the internet from the sapphire card. All reviews just do the standard tests and since this should be the only non-referece cooling on Tahiti LE then im dissapointed to find no in depth reviews of the cooling solution itself. I know thats not the case for rest of them (on VTX, PowerColor and Club3D mem and vrm are not cooled as far as i can tell).
> 
> Im still undecided but im leaning toward Sapphire because of the better cooler. I could get VTX or PowerColor (MYST not EZ) too if i wanted but for some reason they are a bit more expensive here (not by much but still). I've seen hints at XFX DD Edition too but that seems to be even more of a rarity then any other Tahiti LE based card.
> Does the sapphire ship with 030 bios by default and can i remedy the jumpy clock issue by software before turning to bios flashing? (yes i did read the first post tips - they're excellent btw).


There are pics of the Sapphire XT in the nude. From KitGuru. There's a high-res gallery too.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi all. Sorry for the question as I'm sure this has been answered before but I'm using tapatalk and can't search. I've just bought a powercolor 7870 Myst. It won't post and I've read it is likely to be due to an older non uefi bios. I have a ga77-dh3. Is this likely to be the case and which bios should I update to if so?
> Thanks a lot.


Also make sure you are setting the right PCI E revision based on your cpu.. z77 and z68 boards always set it to the GPU's revision so if you have an SB or earlier cpu, set it to pcie 2.0. Secondly if your bios reset when you put the card in, make sure your bios is also set to the right hd type such as AHCI or IDE as this will crash windows upon loading. Thirdly, make sure your drivers of your previous gpu are gone. This can prevent loading due to corrupt configurations or drivers trying to load on the wrong card. Just some things to rule out.


----------



## KaStRo

Hi. I have two sapphire xt 7870 cards. However one has the common S03 bios, the other has an S04 bios which runs more stable / cooler.

I wondering if this is a new bios release and whether it's possible to flash the other card?

Can't seem to find any info on this bios anywhere?

Sapphire tech hasn't been that helpful


----------



## ChaosAD

I m considering to buy VTX3D 7870 Black. I can get it new for about 150e while the next cleapest LE (Myst/XT) is 200e+. Does ot worth it? Any issues with like temps/oc?


----------



## szabdnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> I'm glad you solved the the issue with gpu-z error szabdnes, it was important, I also have another suggestion if you feel like trying, yestarday I tried the ati drivers 13.5beta I saw they uploaded a newer version of it, it was updated in May , and it fixed mine problem with artifacts, maybe you should try it out, just use AMD uninstall utility from AMD site , then reboot the install the13.5beta i also suggest you also not to use afterburner but give a try to trixx utility the versio 4.6. It works like a charm and flawless for me. And don't take 32gb ram , waste of money, 8-16gb is more than enough 1866-2133mhz it will sure give increase in performance but the 32gb is just useless  Try the 13.5beta if you feel it but even if you are fine as it is now it's all fine cuz your fps looks very ok for the system u have! It's 100% playable anyway.


Yeah i'm glad that my gpu is okay and it's only driver issue. Hm okay i will give it a try. Do i really need to delete 13.1 catalyst? Amd uninstall utility is good if you want to change from newer version to older version, or is it really necessary to do it? Because with my old hd 6770 when new catalyst came out i just downloaded and run that installation than it's upgraded my odler catalyst. Anyway yeah I searched some forum about rams and 1600Mhz ram and 1866Mhz is the best. I just saw some tests that showed 1600mhz ram and 1866Mhz is on the same performance as 2133 and beyond version. I found a good CORSAIR 16GB Vengeance DDR3 1600Mhz CL9 QUADKIT with 9-9-9-24 latency. It's more than enough for my Z77 pro 4 motherboard. it will be future proof as well.
Just need a litle time for my payment.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> I'm glad you solved the the issue with gpu-z error szabdnes, it was important, I also have another suggestion if you feel like trying, yestarday I tried the ati drivers 13.5beta I saw they uploaded a newer version of it, it was updated in May , and it fixed mine problem with artifacts, maybe you should try it out, just use AMD uninstall utility from AMD site , then reboot the install the13.5beta i also suggest you also not to use afterburner but give a try to trixx utility the versio 4.6. It works like a charm and flawless for me. And don't take 32gb ram , waste of money, 8-16gb is more than enough 1866-2133mhz it will sure give increase in performance but the 32gb is just useless  Try the 13.5beta if you feel it but even if you are fine as it is now it's all fine cuz your fps looks very ok for the system u have! It's 100% playable anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'm glad that my gpu is okay and it's only driver issue. Hm okay i will give it a try. Do i really need to delete 13.1 catalyst? Amd uninstall utility is good if you want to change from newer version to older version, or is it really necessary to do it? Because with my old hd 6770 when new catalyst came out i just downloaded and run that installation than it's upgraded my odler catalyst. Anyway yeah I searched some forum about rams and 1600Mhz ram and 1866Mhz is the best. I just saw some tests that showed 1600mhz ram and 1866Mhz is on the same performance as 2133 and beyond version. I found a good CORSAIR 16GB Vengeance DDR3 1600Mhz CL9 QUADKIT with 9-9-9-24 latency. It's more than enough for my Z77 pro 4 motherboard. it will be future proof as well.
> Just need a litle time for my payment.
Click to expand...

Actually, yes, a full driver wipe is ALWAYS better than simply installing the newer driver on top. In fact, the same was true with your old card, as well (it's been this way for years). Whether you ever realized it, or not, simply installing the newer drivers on top of the old probably resulted in worse performance than you would have had otherwise. Neither AMD or Nvidia have EVER implemented proper wipe/install functionality in their drivers (which is kind of sad, really).


----------



## szabdnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Actually, yes, a full driver wipe is ALWAYS better than simply installing the newer driver on top. In fact, the same was true with your old card, as well (it's been this way for years). Whether you ever realized it, or not, simply installing the newer drivers on top of the old probably resulted in worse performance than you would have had otherwise. Neither AMD or Nvidia have EVER implemented proper wipe/install functionality in their drivers (which is kind of sad, really).


Ohh good to know! Than i try it that way! Thankyou!


----------



## szabdnes

One last question about that driver that you talking about. It says it's an application profile, so i must install the 13.5 beta than i can install the 13.5 cap 1?
And also i have another question if im done with the remover utility than i must restart my PC than i can install the new driver? (sorry for these questions but i don't want to make mistake again like before i had enough reinstalling windows 7 64 bit three times in a row)







.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you get any email stating the Dwood bracket has shipped or anything? Ordered one on Monday and only received the order being processed email.
> 
> Edit: also never TIM'ed a GPU before... On CPU it's best to place dot in middle and let heatsink pressure take care of the rest. Is this method preferred for GPU's also? Or is it better to smear/spread it on GPU and heatsink?


The pea method should be fine as long as the TIM you're using doesn't have stupidly high viscosity. Make sure the TIM covers the whole GPU die or else it will crash during regular loads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Hi there. Just registered to ask from Sapphire XT owners here:
> 
> 1. Is the memory cooled?
> 2. Is the VRM area cooled?
> 
> By cooled i mean is there a heatsink covering it or thermal pad. Or atleast direct contact with main cooler.
> I would not ask but for some reason there are no "naked" pics on the internet from the sapphire card. All reviews just do the standard tests and since this should be the only non-referece cooling on Tahiti LE then im dissapointed to find no in depth reviews of the cooling solution itself. I know thats not the case for rest of them (on VTX, PowerColor and Club3D mem and vrm are not cooled as far as i can tell).
> 
> Im still undecided but im leaning toward Sapphire because of the better cooler. I could get VTX or PowerColor (MYST not EZ) too if i wanted but for some reason they are a bit more expensive here (not by much but still). I've seen hints at XFX DD Edition too but that seems to be even more of a rarity then any other Tahiti LE based card.
> Does the sapphire ship with 030 bios by default and can i remedy the jumpy clock issue by software before turning to bios flashing? (yes i did read the first post tips - they're excellent btw).


The Sapphire 7870 XT does come with 030 BIOS. My card had fluctuation out of the box but turning power limit to 10% fixed it.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> One last question about that driver that you talking about. It says it's an application profile, so i must install the 13.5 beta than i can install the 13.5 cap 1?
> And also i have another question if im done with the remover utility than i must restart my PC than i can install the new driver? (sorry for these questions but i don't want to make mistake again like before i had enough reinstalling windows 7 64 bit three times in a row)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes you have to restart the pc when it asks you, then make a clean install! I haven't see the 13.5 cap 1 only the 13.4 cap 1 , if you really sure it sais 13.5 cap 1 then yes install it after you reboot when u install 13.5 beta! But if its not 13.5 cap 1 and its 13.4 cap 1 then don't install it! I wish you good luck friend! I'm going to bed now was playing wow all day today haha even when I was at work haha! Soooo Goodnight!


----------



## Halyosy

i have one of these beauties and will make it 2 this noon gonna crossfire it and will report to this thread

btw me are the sapphire version one


----------



## paleh0rse14

Time for card #2.... game on!


----------



## M3TAl

paleh0rse14, did you get any email that the bracket shipped or tracking #, anything? Ordered one on Monday all I have is confirmation of order being processed...


----------



## Halyosy

please someone tell me how much wattage it's cost for dual crossfire sapphire 7870xt at boost 975 gpu clock and 1500 memory clock

consider my psu is just super flower 650watt bronze 80+ amptac


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> paleh0rse14, did you get any email that the bracket shipped or tracking #, anything? Ordered one on Monday all I have is confirmation of order being processed...


Mine took five weeks, lots of confusion, and no email to let me know it finally shipped.

But it was definitely with the wait!


----------



## M3TAl

Five weeks?!?!??!?! Is that a normal amount of time for one of these? Or was that a special circumstance? My Sapphire 7870 XT comes tomorrow and the extra kuhler 920 comes tomorrow or Friday. So ya 5 weeks lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> The pea method should be fine as long as the TIM you're using doesn't have stupidly high viscosity. Make sure the TIM covers the whole GPU die or else it will crash during regular loads.
> The Sapphire 7870 XT does come with 030 BIOS. My card had fluctuation out of the box but turning power limit to 10% fixed it.


All I have is MX-2 and a small syringe at that, so don't need to be re-applying a bunch of times to find best method. Hopefully you guys know whats up. One vote for spread method one for pea/dot method so far lol.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Five weeks?!?!??!?! Is that a normal amount of time for one of these? Or was that a special circumstance? My Sapphire 7870 XT comes tomorrow and the extra kuhler 920 comes tomorrow or Friday. So ya 5 weeks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> The pea method should be fine as long as the TIM you're using doesn't have stupidly high viscosity. Make sure the TIM covers the whole GPU die or else it will crash during regular loads.
> The Sapphire 7870 XT does come with 030 BIOS. My card had fluctuation out of the box but turning power limit to 10% fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> All I have is MX-2 and a small syringe at that, so don't need to be re-applying a bunch of times to find best method. Hopefully you guys know whats up. One vote for spread method one for pea/dot method so far lol.
Click to expand...

I used the spread method... obviously, it worked exceptionally well.









As for the brackets, I've seen everything from 3 days to 2 months for delivery times -- computer depends on when can find time to cut the brackets. Recent orders have only been 2-4 weeks, though, so you should be fine.

(Mine was only an exception because he initially sent me the wrong ones)


----------



## paleh0rse14

Alright guys, here are the final results for my max temps:

*BEFORE (STOCK)*:
2 x Powercolor 7870XT Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 26C:
*GPU1*: 101C Core, 114C VRM
*GPU2*: 87C Core, 96C VRM
*CPU (Swiftech H220)*: 63C

*AFTER RED MODDING JUST THE PRIMARY GPU1*:
2 x Powercolor 7870XT Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 23C:
*GPU1*: 43C Core, 89C VRM
*GPU2*: 81C Core, 87C VRM
*CPU (Swiftech H220)*: 57C

*AFTER RED MODDING BOTH GPU'S*:
2 x Powercolor 7870XT Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 21C:
*GPU1*: 42C Core, 86C VRM
*GPU2*: 42C Core, 89C VRM
*CPU (Swiftech H220)*: 55C

I think it's safe to say that these temps rock, and the near-silence is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## M3TAl

That's what I'm hoping for... Near silence and great temps. However my results won't be as good as yours due to my radiator setup. Hoping for never going over 55-60C GPU.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaStRo*
> 
> Hi. I have two sapphire xt 7870 cards. However one has the common S03 bios, the other has an S04 bios which runs more stable / cooler.
> 
> I wondering if this is a new bios release and whether it's possible to flash the other card?
> 
> Can't seem to find any info on this bios anywhere?
> 
> Sapphire tech hasn't been that helpful


Can you save that bios on post it here?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There are pics of the Sapphire XT in the nude. From KitGuru. There's a high-res gallery too.


Wow thanks. Not sure how i managed to miss that. Looks like Sapphire knows their cooling. Everything seems adequately cooled. No need to buy any extra stuff (well exept changing TIM i guess because usually theres too much applied in the factory).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I m considering to buy VTX3D 7870 Black. I can get it new for about 150e while the next cleapest LE (Myst/XT) is 200e+. Does ot worth it? Any issues with like temps/oc?


By e you mean €uros?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> The Sapphire 7870 XT does come with 030 BIOS. My card had fluctuation out of the box but turning power limit to 10% fixed it.


Good to know. Hope thats all it takes.

When i comes to applying thermal paste the X method with MX-2 seems to be the best way to go: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/


----------



## ChaosAD

Yes by e i mean euros. Vtx3d cost about 150 euros while xt cost 215e and myst abou 220+e.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> please someone tell me how much wattage it's cost for dual crossfire sapphire 7870xt at boost 975 gpu clock and 1500 memory clock
> 
> consider my psu is just super flower 650watt bronze 80+ amptac


750w should be ample.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> When i comes to applying thermal paste the X method with MX-2 seems to be the best way to go: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/


Nice link, haven't seen that one.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Yes by e i mean euros. Vtx3d cost about 150 euros while xt cost 215e and myst abou 220+e.


Wow thats cheap compared to my country (Estonia - Eastern Europe). XT costs 227€. VTX 233€ and MYST nearly 250€. Club3D not even available. 7950 prices start from 280€.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Wow thats cheap compared to my country (Estonia - Eastern Europe). XT costs 227€. VTX 233€ and MYST nearly 250€. Club3D not even available. 7950 prices start from 280€.


Here in Greece these also cost 250€. Im going to get it from amazon.co.uk, its £153 there. Plus im gonna save vat cause i have a eu registered vat number. And shipping is really low. You can check it if you like and convert to your currency. Out of stock atm, but they restock fast afaik.


----------



## MikeMike86

This is what I did to my Myst... I never got around to posting it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It's a bit fuzzy. The reason I didn't want to do two 120mm fans is..
A. The weight of the fans will put more stress on the card.
B. The center of the fan (where hardly any air moves) was centered over the vrms.
C. It was more difficult to mount the fans since the heat sink it self isn't 240mm long.

That's why I suggest just two 90/92mm fans or one high speed (3000rpm or greater) 120mm fan.. Not to mention adding fans period makes them take up about 1 and 3/4 slots.
Here are my results with the single 3500rpm 120cfm fan:

Clocked at 1150core/1500mem (I changed to bios .32 and it won't allow me to overclock my mem so I need to change it back)

On the left is EVGA precision running and on the right is Valley after over 30min.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Even with occt running I could only hit 78c on the gpu and 82c on the vrm's.

The bigger the fan, the more air it will move and the quieter it will be.


----------



## Halyosy

my sweet beauties in 2


----------



## MindBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> This is what I did to my Myst... I never got around to posting it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit fuzzy. The reason I didn't want to do two 120mm fans is..
> A. The weight of the fans will put more stress on the card.
> B. The center of the fan (where hardly any air moves) was centered over the vrms.
> C. It was more difficult to mount the fans since the heat sink it self isn't 240mm long.
> 
> That's why I suggest just two 90/92mm fans or one high speed (3000rpm or greater) 120mm fan.. Not to mention adding fans period makes them take up about 1 and 3/4 slots.
> Here are my results with the single 3500rpm 120cfm fan:
> 
> Clocked at 1150core/1500mem (I changed to bios .32 and it won't allow me to overclock my mem so I need to change it back)
> 
> On the left is EVGA precision running and on the right is Valley after over 30min.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with occt running I could only hit 78c on the gpu and 82c on the vrm's.
> 
> The bigger the fan, the more air it will move and the quieter it will be.


WOW! Very nice! You just convinced me to do this trick.

I already bought that 4pin VGA to PWM adapter you linked a few pages ago. But I'm unsure what to use.

I can either use a 120mm Scythe Slipstream 1200RPM. It's a 70CFM fan with nice static pressure. Or should I buy 2 92mm fans with around 35CFM each?

I have a Sapphire card so VRM heatsink is bigger, so no worries there. However, I think I have to remove the entire HS to get the shroud off...


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halyosy*
> 
> my sweet beauties in 2


What bios those have ?


----------



## bill223

Does anyone have any good ideas on how to stop droop on Joker cards? It's not too bad but it does bug me.


----------



## KaStRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> Can you save that bios on post it here?


Sure

Screenshots attached as well as the S04 BIOS.

SAPPHIRE_7870XT_S04BIOS.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## kmetek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Wow thats cheap compared to my country (Estonia - Eastern Europe). XT costs 227€. VTX 233€ and MYST nearly 250€. Club3D not even available. 7950 prices start from 280€.


check here. they come with NSR coupon 100%

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/Alle-Grafikkarten/VTX3D-RADEON-HD-7870-Black-Boost-Edition-2048-MB-DDR5-PCIe-mDP::21054.html

117858

discount code 3%.


----------



## RaXelliX

Yeah the problem is warranty. I have to buy local. Otherwise possible warranty becomes an issue. I would first have to send it back to Germany. That would take over a week and god knows how much money. Plus the waiting. Total may be near a month and thats unacceptable.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaStRo*
> 
> Sure
> 
> Screenshots attached as well as the S04 BIOS.
> 
> SAPPHIRE_7870XT_S04BIOS.zip 41k .zip file


Guys can you share if this BIOS makes any difference from S03?

Is it safe to flash it?


----------



## MindBlank

So, I put a Scythe Slipstream on the heatsink of my Sapphire 7870XT. I took the shroud off an zip-tied the fan to the heatsink, not the PCB. I put the card back in and suddenly, I just get a blank screen after a few seconds of running anything 3D. Temperatures were kinda rising quickly in Unigine Heaven, but the black screen happened even before the GPU hit 68-70 degrees, so în essence, low temperatures. I plugged the fan directly to the motherboard (was previously connected to the card through an adaptor), but the problem persisted. So I took the card out to refit the old fans and saw that a zip-tie was under one of those 4 plastic standoffs that the Sapphire card has. Which, I think, made the HS have imperfect contact with the core. There was a *slight* gap on one side of the GPU, but I did not pay attention to it beforehand.

I put the old fans together and refit the HS and there is no gap now and the card works. So, I think that some part of the core was overheating, though it's weird, since temperatures never got near alarming levels. I'm now back to stock and need to try again next time, but with 2 92mm fans, since one 120mm is hard to fasten and center.


----------



## igot6strings

Where can I find different firmware versions for the Tahiti LE EZ?
Mining is horrible right now. Id like to try a different firmware if different drivers don't help.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> So, I put a Scythe Slipstream on the heatsink of my Sapphire 7870XT. I took the shroud off an zip-tied the fan to the heatsink, not the PCB. I put the card back in and suddenly, I just get a blank screen after a few seconds of running anything 3D. Temperatures were kinda rising quickly in Unigine Heaven, but the black screen happened even before the GPU hit 68-70 degrees, so în essence, low temperatures. I plugged the fan directly to the motherboard (was previously connected to the card through an adaptor), but the problem persisted. So I took the card out to refit the old fans and saw that a zip-tie was under one of those 4 plastic standoffs that the Sapphire card has. Which, I think, made the HS have imperfect contact with the core. There was a *slight* gap on one side of the GPU, but I did not pay attention to it beforehand.
> 
> I put the old fans together and refit the HS and there is no gap now and the card works. So, I think that some part of the core was overheating, though it's weird, since temperatures never got near alarming levels. I'm now back to stock and need to try again next time, but with 2 92mm fans, since one 120mm is hard to fasten and center.


Also, I thought the Scythe Slipstreams were more for airflow, not Static Pressure--which is what you should be looking for.


----------



## igot6strings

Ok. I found and installed 32 bios. That solved some of my mining issues however it is still much lower than I was expecting. What is the best catalyst driver to be using right now if mining??


----------



## paleh0rse14

Alright, I wasn't quite happy with my VRM temps after doing the Red Mod to my cards, so I sat and stared at the case for a while... that's when my awesome Arc Midi R2 case came to the rescue!

There is a horizontal slot above all the other PCI slots, so I took a slot bracket and super-glued a Silent R2-series 140mm fan to it that is aimed directly down on the VRM heatsinks on each card.

The result:

*AFTER RED MODDING BOTH GPU'S*:
2 x Powercolor 7870XT Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 21C:
*GPU1*: 42C Core, 86C VRM
*GPU2*: 42C Core, 89C VRM
*CPU (Swiftech H220)*: 55C

*AFTER RED MODDING BOTH GPU'S AND ADDING A 140MM FAN*:
2 x Powercolor 7870XT Myst @ 1100/1500 after a Unigine Valley run, ambient temp is 22C:
*GPU1*: 43C Core, 75C VRM
*GPU2*: 43C Core, 77C VRM
*CPU (Swiftech H220)*: 57C

So, while I'm still not 100% satisfied with the VRM temps, they're definitely better than they were before!









Looks like this:


----------



## M3TAl

Guys not sure I'm getting proper performance out of this card? Drivers are 13.4 and +20 power limit.

Friend of mine with a 7970M (downclocked Pitcairn 7870) is getting better fps in Dirt3 than me all maxxed 1080P (I get ~90avg he gets ~105 avg). Also I ran Heaven 3.0 not sure these results are right. It's not that much better than my crossfire 5770's.

Now yes I have an old cpu 955 but it's at 4ghz and 2.6ghz cpu-nb so I don't think it should hold me back too much?


----------



## M3TAl

Any one can compare with my results? Heaven 3.0 or Dirt 3? Kind of disappointed with this performance right now.


----------



## eBombzor

Try using 13.5 Beta and check your temps and clock speeds with GPU-Z. Use Valley to compare results instead of Heaven.


----------



## kaivorth

Got my Myst for $209 after rebate...with Crysis 3, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, and Blood Dragons. Running nice and cool too!


----------



## pez

M3TAl:

With anything that's CPU intensive, your CPU is going to hold you back. This is benchmark-wise. Most games are just fine with your CPU, and see minimal improvements from other CPUs (with the exceptions of the obvious: think Crysis, Metro 2033, etc). I lost a lot of interest in benchmarking and OC'ing after all of the crap I've seen lately on these forums (not this thread). Therefore, I'm not experienced with Heaven 3.0 or anything post-early 2012. While benchmarking is awesome, gives you incentive and motivation, remember to not let it hinder your actual ability to appreciate your hardware, and most importantly, enjoy the things that matter (i.e. Gameplay).


----------



## kaivorth

Best program to undervolt this thing? Undervolting the entire rig, might do a before and after comparison for curiosity sake.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> M3TAl:
> 
> With anything that's CPU intensive, your CPU is going to hold you back. This is benchmark-wise. Most games are just fine with your CPU, and see minimal improvements from other CPUs (with the exceptions of the obvious: think Crysis, Metro 2033, etc). I lost a lot of interest in benchmarking and OC'ing after all of the crap I've seen lately on these forums (not this thread). Therefore, I'm not experienced with Heaven 3.0 or anything post-early 2012. While benchmarking is awesome, gives you incentive and motivation, remember to not let it hinder your actual ability to appreciate your hardware, and most importantly, enjoy the things that matter (i.e. Gameplay).


I'm not into benchmarking either... but I need to be sure I'm getting the proper performance out of this card. So far not sure... seems like it's under performing.

Also took CPU from 4ghz to 4.2ghz. Dirt 3 bench didn't change at all... Still losing to a 7970m. If it was CPU bottlenecked shouldn't extra 200mhz made some kind of difference?


----------



## kaivorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm not into benchmarking either... but I need to be sure I'm getting the proper performance out of this card. So far not sure... seems like it's under performing.
> 
> Also took CPU from 4ghz to 4.2ghz. Dirt 3 bench didn't change at all... Still losing to a 7970m. If it was CPU bottlenecked shouldn't extra 200mhz made some kind of difference?


Prob not actually. Do the opposite, underclock it? If frames go lower, you know it's the CPU right? If not it will stay the same. You can also underclock more than you can overclock, so try that


----------



## spikezone2004

Try possibly running a video memory stress test on it to see if something isnt working right in it, like you would do with new ram.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/video_memory_stress_test.html


----------



## M3TAl

Here's valley 1920x1080 4xAA High. 975mhz boost clock entire time. How do you look at vrm temps? HWiNFO only shows VDDC and GPU Thermal Diode.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm not into benchmarking either... but I need to be sure I'm getting the proper performance out of this card. So far not sure... seems like it's under performing.
> 
> Also took CPU from 4ghz to 4.2ghz. Dirt 3 bench didn't change at all... Still losing to a 7970m. If it was CPU bottlenecked shouldn't extra 200mhz made some kind of difference?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Prob not actually. Do the opposite, underclock it? If frames go lower, you know it's the CPU right? If not it will stay the same. You can also underclock more than you can overclock, so try that


This^. The only game I've noticed serious differences in clock speed increments of 100MHz is CS:S, and that is a dated engine that loves to eat CPU clocks as snacks. Dirt 3 is actually a pretty visually intensive game, and not so much CPU.

Also, you can log temps to a log file (.txt or .log file) through GPU-z.


----------



## M3TAl

Do those Valley results look normal?


----------



## kmetek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaivorth*
> 
> Got my Myst for $209 after rebate...with Crysis 3, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, and Blood Dragons. Running nice and cool too!


sell the codes for 40-45$ or so


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do those Valley results look normal?


Do it in Extreme Preset


----------



## longfellow78

The f18 gigabyte bios fixed my lack of posting with a Myst. Thanks for advice.


----------



## M3TAl

Extreme preset 1600x900 and 8xaa? Also added in 9600gt just to mess around with hybrid phsyx in Borderlands 2 for fun so 7870 XT temps are higher this time.


----------



## Dionysos808

Why don't you just use the presets? This is custom again...


----------



## M3TAl

I did select the preset.


----------



## Dionysos808

Weird... your screenshot states, that the preset was customized.

Edit:
2500K @ 4,5 GHz
Myst @ 1125/1600


----------



## M3TAl

Matched the clocks on your card 1125/1600. Guess this 955 is just too slow?


----------



## Accolade

I should be receiving a VTX3D 7870 BE (to upgrade from my very old Powercolor 4870 HD) next week. Hopefully it will be a nice upgrade straight from the box.

I managed to source it for £153 inc delivery which I thought was a good price.

I have been reading through these threads and looking at the fan mods (thanks for all that shared).

The removal of the shroud and mounting of 3x80mm or 2x120mm fans to a PCI bracket seems an effective mod.... although I've not managed to read if anyone has simply:

a) Install card fresh from the box and stress test and record temps
b) Removed shroud and heat sink, applied new TIM, reseated heatsink and shroud and then repeated stress test and record temps
c) Removed shroud and replaced fan with above method and repeated stress test

Assuming "C" is the cause for the real improvements for the stressed temperatures, (meaning its not the TIM) has anyone considered mounting an extra 2x80mm to the shroud rather than removing it? (May also be possible to replace the stock fan but retaining its position?)

Would it be possible to "cut out" two holes and screw the additional fans to the top-side of the shroud?

This is effectively the same as mod "C" but retains the shroud....maybe it would be too heavy?

Just an idea I might investigate once my new card arrives.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Matched the clocks on your card 1125/1600. Guess this 955 is just too slow?


Again, back to what I said. You'll be fine in real performance situations, but for benchmarking, a Phenom II will show it's age. That and AMD vs Intel CPUs is just a no contest situation.


----------



## Danger-Close

a custom shroud i have in mind once my ek universal bridge edition waterblock arrived. will be able to mount a 80x15 mm fan in it to cool the vrams and vrms which will be added with full copper heatsinks.


----------



## Danger-Close

running 1125/1600 same as you guys.
i5 3570k - 4.5ghz/1.2v
8gb g.skill ripjaw z - 2000mhz

Think your cpu might be bottlenecking your gpu by a bit.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Again, back to what I said. You'll be fine in real performance situations, but for benchmarking, a Phenom II will show it's age. That and AMD vs Intel CPUs is just a no contest situation.


Except in real world Dirt 3 it's losing to a laptop with a 7970m which is pretty sad IMO.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Again, back to what I said. You'll be fine in real performance situations, but for benchmarking, a Phenom II will show it's age. That and AMD vs Intel CPUs is just a no contest situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Except in real world Dirt 3 it's losing to a laptop with a 7970m which is pretty sad IMO.
Click to expand...

Run Extreme HD and compare your results here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/0_100


----------



## shortmaneighty2

yeah definately try 13.5 beta as i saw a definite increase in performance from 13.4









Just a quick question guys, I have the xfx 7870 tahiti and i have noticed my temps when running games/benchmarks are going straight to 84/85c, alot of other cards i have seen run at high seventies at most. Anyone got an xfx one to see if it is just my card or the general temps for the xfx version


----------



## Mirotvorez113

I was busy lately with school and now Metro LL







But I been working on my RIG and progressed a lot. Still need a few things done, but I got both 7870 LE on water with MCW60s for couple of months now. I may as well update all the benches I posted in the past with fx6300, cause that CPU was bottlenecking even just one 7870 LE. Got 3570k 4.5ghz back







Running 13.5 beta.





First run messes up a bit with min FPS cause of Steam, so never mind it.

3DMark 11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6463612


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> yeah definately try 13.5 beta as i saw a definite increase in performance from 13.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question guys, I have the xfx 7870 tahiti and i have noticed my temps when running games/benchmarks are going straight to 84/85c, alot of other cards i have seen run at high seventies at most. Anyone got an xfx one to see if it is just my card or the general temps for the xfx version


XFX coolers this gen are weak. Your temps look normal. I'd replace the thermal paste anyway. That's not a fun cooler to dismantle though.


----------



## MonteCristo

Coming Soon!!


----------



## kmetek

229,90 + 17,90 on caseking.de + you get NSR AMD coupon 100%


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> I was busy lately with school and now Metro LL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I been working on my RIG and progressed a lot. Still need a few things done, but I got both 7870 LE on water with MCW60s for couple of months now. I may as well update all the benches I posted in the past with fx6300, cause that CPU was bottlenecking even just one 7870 LE. Got 3570k 4.5ghz back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running 13.5 beta.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First run messes up a bit with min FPS cause of Steam, so never mind it.
> 
> 3DMark 11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6463612


 Wow that's one awesome rig with awesome temps.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Except in real world Dirt 3 it's losing to a laptop with a 7970m which is pretty sad IMO.


What laptop are you referring to? There are many factors that can be the cause of that..and the Dirt 3 benchmark isn't really anything like playing the actual game. It's just a baseline. I assure you when you're racing in Dirt 3, you're not going to notice that 2-5 FPS difference unless it's the difference between 26 and 30 FPS.


----------



## RaXelliX

Anyone know any backplates that are compatible with the 7870 XT?
I swear the blue PCB is ugly. Plus i like the idea of a little extra cooling on the backside.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> WOW! Very nice! You just convinced me to do this trick.
> I already bought that 4pin VGA to PWM adapter you linked a few pages ago. But I'm unsure what to use.
> I can either use a 120mm Scythe Slipstream 1200RPM. It's a 70CFM fan with nice static pressure. Or should I buy 2 92mm fans with around 35CFM each?
> I have a Sapphire card so VRM heatsink is bigger, so no worries there. However, I think I have to remove the entire HS to get the shroud off...


Weird the gpu should be mounted with 4 screws... I just thought about it, do you use a custom fan profile? The stock fan profile will probably not work since the larger fan will spin up slower.
That 70cfm fan should handle temps at stock clocks... Also make sure you're blowing air down onto the card not pulling air through it.. Pulling air though the heat sink would cool the gpu, but the VRM's would have gotten too hot (due to lack of airflow) and caused the black screen.

So run a custom profile where the fan either runs full speed or tops out at around 70c and also make sure the fan is blowing down through the heat sink and onto the pcb.

Since you're using that custom 4pin connecter you could always run higher speed fans for the mod, since you could always turn them down with Afterburner. My fan might be more than 120cfm but I wouldn't think much more since it's way quieter than my Deltas.


Spoiler: Fans similar to what I'd use for the mod!



I'd try similar to these fans for 120mm: Gentle Typhoon 4250rpm 116cfm, Koolance 2600rpm 116cfm or Skythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm 133cfm
I'd pick the Typhoon mainly since it's only 25mm thick.
2x 92mm: Scythe S-FLEX 2500rpm 54cfm or Delta 2300rpm 40cfm
2x 80mm: Scythe S-FLEX 2800rpm 40.2cfm or Panaflo H1 2950rpm 40cfm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Matched the clocks on your card 1125/1600. Guess this 955 is just too slow?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


He can't run the Extreme HD preset since he has a 1600x900 monitor, he can set it up but it will drop the resolution and call it a "custom" setup.. I have mine running on a 1600x900 monitor right now, I'll post the results I get from it stock and overclocked when I get off work today.


Spoiler: 1600x900 Extreme Preset 975/1500 stock clocks






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Anyone know any backplates that are compatible with the 7870 XT?
> I swear the blue PCB is ugly. Plus i like the idea of a little extra cooling on the backside.


Probably have to go with Dwood/TripT for a custom back plate which I think he charges a bit for.


----------



## Hackcremo

Have this card a while already, just found this thread today. Really happy seeing you guys support Tahiti LE card. This card is awesome and best bang for the buck.. Wanna share some result during my play time with it..





Max temp on core : 75'C VRM: 87'C conside in live in Malayisa, hot country...


----------



## spp85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaStRo*
> 
> Hi. I have two sapphire xt 7870 cards. However one has the common S03 bios, the other has an S04 bios which runs more stable / cooler.
> 
> I wondering if this is a new bios release and whether it's possible to flash the other card?
> 
> Can't seem to find any info on this bios anywhere?
> 
> Sapphire tech hasn't been that helpful


Can you please upload that S04 bios to me??







My sapphire card does had some heat problems. You can extract the bios of the card through GPU-Z program and please send it to _[email protected]_


----------



## MindBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Weird the gpu should be mounted with 4 screws... I just thought about it, do you use a custom fan profile? The stock fan profile will probably not work since the larger fan will spin up slower.
> That 70cfm fan should handle temps at stock clocks... Also make sure you're blowing air down onto the card not pulling air through it.. Pulling air though the heat sink would cool the gpu, but the VRM's would have gotten too hot (due to lack of airflow) and caused the black screen.
> 
> So run a custom profile where the fan either runs full speed or tops out at around 70c and also make sure the fan is blowing down through the heat sink and onto the pcb.
> 
> Since you're using that custom 4pin connecter you could always run higher speed fans for the mod, since you could always turn them down with Afterburner. My fan might be more than 120cfm but I wouldn't think much more since it's way quieter than my Deltas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fans similar to what I'd use for the mod!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try similar to these fans for 120mm: Gentle Typhoon 4250rpm 116cfm, Koolance 2600rpm 116cfm or Skythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm 133cfm
> I'd pick the Typhoon mainly since it's only 25mm thick.
> 2x 92mm: Scythe S-FLEX 2500rpm 54cfm or Delta 2300rpm 40cfm
> 2x 80mm: Scythe S-FLEX 2800rpm 40.2cfm or Panaflo H1 2950rpm 40cfm
> 
> 
> He can't run the Extreme HD preset since he has a 1600x900 monitor, he can set it up but it will drop the resolution and call it a "custom" setup.. I have mine running on a 1600x900 monitor right now, I'll post the results I get from it stock and overclocked when I get off work today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1600x900 Extreme Preset 975/1500 stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably have to go with Dwood/TripT for a custom back plate which I think he charges a bit for.


No, there was clearly a problem in the way that the HS touched the die. There is no other explanation since the card runs just fine now. And with around 2-4C cooler for just changing the TIM. I noticed that VRM temperatures are directly related to GPU temperatures. Lower GPU temperatures lead to lower VRM temperatures as well.

I'm going to get a Scythe Slipstream 1900rpm 110cfm fan and try again.


----------



## invader1964

double post doh!


----------



## invader1964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill223*
> 
> Does anyone have any good ideas on how to stop droop on Joker cards? It's not too bad but it does bug me.


Hi posted this before but I still have this as a temp solution 

It is an spare blanking plate bent so it supports the corner edge of the Twin Turbo !! cooler and rests on one of the HDD not perfect but does the job planning on get a chrome rod fixed to the bottom of the case so it supports as in the photo but not had time yet







card is straight but in my many years (they are a few !) all large cards over 8-9 inches had a issue with droop (must be a male thing) never understood how manufactures never bothered to alter the design so this sort of stress was applied to a PCB, I wish I could have a card hanging in the case ?


----------



## iFail

Anyone else had a gray screen with vertical line crash?

Just got one with Tomb Raider, thought I had a stable OC. Will drop the core and mem by 50MHz and hope not to see another one.


----------



## MindBlank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Weird the gpu should be mounted with 4 screws... I just thought about it, do you use a custom fan profile? The stock fan profile will probably not work since the larger fan will spin up slower.
> That 70cfm fan should handle temps at stock clocks... Also make sure you're blowing air down onto the card not pulling air through it.. Pulling air though the heat sink would cool the gpu, but the VRM's would have gotten too hot (due to lack of airflow) and caused the black screen.
> 
> So run a custom profile where the fan either runs full speed or tops out at around 70c and also make sure the fan is blowing down through the heat sink and onto the pcb.
> 
> Since you're using that custom 4pin connecter you could always run higher speed fans for the mod, since you could always turn them down with Afterburner. My fan might be more than 120cfm but I wouldn't think much more since it's way quieter than my Deltas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fans similar to what I'd use for the mod!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try similar to these fans for 120mm: Gentle Typhoon 4250rpm 116cfm, Koolance 2600rpm 116cfm or Skythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm 133cfm
> I'd pick the Typhoon mainly since it's only 25mm thick.
> 2x 92mm: Scythe S-FLEX 2500rpm 54cfm or Delta 2300rpm 40cfm
> 2x 80mm: Scythe S-FLEX 2800rpm 40.2cfm or Panaflo H1 2950rpm 40cfm
> 
> 
> He can't run the Extreme HD preset since he has a 1600x900 monitor, he can set it up but it will drop the resolution and call it a "custom" setup.. I have mine running on a 1600x900 monitor right now, I'll post the results I get from it stock and overclocked when I get off work today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1600x900 Extreme Preset 975/1500 stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably have to go with Dwood/TripT for a custom back plate which I think he charges a bit for.


No, there was clearly a problem in the way that the HS touched the die. There is no other explanation since the card runs just fine now. And with around 2-4C cooler for just changing the TIM. I noticed that VRM temperatures are directly related to GPU temperatures. Lower GPU temperatures lead to lower VRM temperatures as well.

I'm going to get a Scythe Slipstream 1900rpm 110cfm fan and try again.


----------



## beezweeky

I'm not sure if this has been addressed in this thread or not, but Gpu-z 0.7.0 is reporting 1.186V where as Afterburner 3.0.0 B9 is reporting 1.225V. I have not enabled unofficial overclocking and do not have CCC installed. Which is correct. I only noticed this this morning when I used the Gpu-z render test, I haven't noticed it using Unigine Valley. Ok I just checked and yes it does it in valley also, 1.225 in AB and 1.72 in Gpu-z. I don't know.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Anyone tried the new bios for sapphire xt yet? I'm afraid to do it tvh, I don't wanna brick my card


----------



## Danger-Close

any 1 has any benchmarking done on a 7870 le Crossfire?

In a dilemma whether to get another powercolor 7870 myst....


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> any 1 has any benchmarking done on a 7870 le Crossfire?
> 
> In a dilemma whether to get another powercolor 7870 myst....


What benchmarks do you want to see?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> He can't run the Extreme HD preset since he has a 1600x900 monitor, he can set it up but it will drop the resolution and call it a "custom" setup.. I have mine running on a 1600x900 monitor right now, I'll post the results I get from it stock and overclocked when I get off work today.


You can still run Extreme HD without a 1080p screen. People have done it before here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFail*
> 
> Anyone else had a gray screen with vertical line crash?
> 
> Just got one with Tomb Raider, thought I had a stable OC. Will drop the core and mem by 50MHz and hope not to see another one.


That means your overclock isn't stable.


----------



## cmac68

Here are mine in Crossfire.

Unigine Heaven 4.0 *Ran 1080p Resolution



Max Temps- Top Card 74c Core/ 87c VRM
Bottom Card 60c Core/ 59c VRM

Unigine Valley 1.0



Max Temps- Top Card 75c Core/ 90c VRM
Bottom Card- 61c Core/ 61c VRM

3DMARK 11 *Performance

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6627173



Max Temps- Top Card 66c Core/ 73c VRM
Bottom Card 55c Core/ 57c VRM

I just got done applying TX-4 when I did these runs. Also I remove the thermal pad between the VRM's and replaced with a thin layer of TX-4 to the heatsink then reseated it.


----------



## iFail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> That means your overclock isn't stable.


The 7850 I had prior would give me BSOD when the core isn't stable, so I'll assume the GSOD is memory related?


----------



## albear01

Hey guys, Newegg has an open box PowerColor 7870XT Myst for $175. I just ordered one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484R


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> any 1 has any benchmarking done on a 7870 le Crossfire?
> 
> In a dilemma whether to get another powercolor 7870 myst....


Here are the best benchmark results I achieved with my crossfired Mysts. These were done when I still had stock cooling, the older 13.3beta3 drivers, and the clocks were set to 1210 / 1610.

*Note:* My benchmark results have dropped a little bit with the newer 13.5beta2 drivers, but the in-game stability and performance is much better. I could post the 13.5b2 results later if you want.

*3Dmark11 Performance:* (Check out the GRAPHICS score!)


http://imgur.com/qidmz3C



*Unigine Valley (ExtremeHD 1080p Preset):*


http://imgur.com/uAPR11K


----------



## Danger-Close

Thanks for posting! The result looks sweet. guess i will proceed with purchasing my 2nd myst, 2 ek universal bridge edition waterblock and crossfire link!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> Thanks for posting! The result looks sweet. guess i will proceed with purchasing my 2nd myst, 2 ek universal bridge edition waterblock and crossfire link!


I hope you plan on adding another radiator (or two) as well...?


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I hope you plan on adding another radiator as well...?


i will be adding a alphacool 240 monsta to my existing xspc x20 kit... if pump can't support, i'll prolly change to a alphacool D5


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> I hope you plan on adding another radiator as well...?
> 
> 
> 
> i will be adding a alphacool 240 monsta to my existing xspc x20 kit... if pump can't support, i'll prolly change to a alphacool D5
Click to expand...

awesome! These cards do very well under water, but you'll want to figure out a decent way to cool the VRMs, as well.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> awesome! These cards do very well under water, but you'll want to figure out a decent way to cool the VRMs, as well.




will custom a shroud that will fit a 80x15mm fan that will be cover over the water block with fans blowing on the enzotech copper heatsinks i ordered with my rads!







can't wait


----------



## jcm27

Hey guys, just wanted to ask some questions.
How easy is it to remove the cooler from the Powercolor Myst to replace/reapply the TIM?
And what is the best way of cooling the VRMs without buying those fancy heatsinks?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spp85*
> 
> Can you please upload that S04 bios to me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sapphire card does had some heat problems. You can extract the bios of the card through GPU-Z program and please send it to _[email protected]_


I think my card is S04. No clue what the difference is.

TahitiLE_S04.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been addressed in this thread or not, but Gpu-z 0.7.0 is reporting 1.186V where as Afterburner 3.0.0 B9 is reporting 1.225V. I have not enabled unofficial overclocking and do not have CCC installed. Which is correct. I only noticed this this morning when I used the Gpu-z render test, I haven't noticed it using Unigine Valley. Ok I just checked and yes it does it in valley also, 1.225 in AB and 1.72 in Gpu-z. I don't know.


Afterburner reads target voltage but you can tweak it to read the real voltage. GPU-Z reads the actual voltage on the card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> That means your overclock isn't stable.
> 
> 
> 
> The 7850 I had prior would give me BSOD when the core isn't stable, so I'll assume the GSOD is memory related?
Click to expand...

Yea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Hey guys, just wanted to ask some questions.
> How easy is it to remove the cooler from the Powercolor Myst to replace/reapply the TIM?
> And what is the best way of cooling the VRMs without buying those fancy heatsinks?


You just remove the 4 screws in the back and pop it off. I side fan can help with VRM temps.


----------



## Halyosy

my sapphire 7870 xt running in dual crossfire mode


----------



## Zyphur

Hey everyone, quick question.
Would getting the "*Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ MYST.(TAHITI LE) 2GB 6Gbps GDDR5 DVI HDMI 2XMINIDP PCI-E Video Card* be a worthwhile update to my build for $270 (after tax+shipping | $235 base)? Comes with 4 games too btw, lol.
Not to sure but I think it would be, and I think the price is good for Canadian Dollars.
Thanks.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Hey everyone, quick question.
> Would getting the "*Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ MYST.(TAHITI LE) 2GB 6Gbps GDDR5 DVI HDMI 2XMINIDP PCI-E Video Card* be a worthwhile update to my build for $270 (after tax+shipping | $235 base)? Comes with 4 games too btw, lol.
> Not to sure but I think it would be, and I think the price is good for Canadian Dollars.
> Thanks.


It cost a minimum of $320 in singapore....


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Hey everyone, quick question.
> Would getting the "*Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ MYST.(TAHITI LE) 2GB 6Gbps GDDR5 DVI HDMI 2XMINIDP PCI-E Video Card* be a worthwhile update to my build for $270 (after tax+shipping | $235 base)? Comes with 4 games too btw, lol.
> Not to sure but I think it would be, and I think the price is good for Canadian Dollars.
> Thanks.


Depends what your current card is. If its HD6K or even HD7K then its a slight upgrade. If its older card then bigger upgrade.


----------



## LReyes66

So i decided to buy a sapphire vaporx 7970 ghz edition as suppose to picking up a 2nd myst card to xfire to avoid the heat.

So if anyone is interested on wanting to purchase my myst card (1 and 1/2 month old) box and accessories, PM me


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Depends what your current card is. If its HD6K or even HD7K then its a slight upgrade. If its older card then bigger upgrade.


GTX460.


----------



## bill223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> GTX460.


Depends what you're using it for I guess. For gaming I think a 7870 would be the minimum step up, so the XT would be about right. What's your budget?


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi guys, i bought my xfx 7870 tahiti from aria a couple of weeks ago and for some reason i have had around 6 codes for both bioshock infinite and far cry blood dragon emailed to me







i have found homes for 3 but just wondering if any of you guys want one


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Hi guys, i bought my xfx 7870 tahiti from aria a couple of weeks ago and for some reason i have had around 6 codes for both bioshock infinite and far cry blood dragon emailed to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have found homes for 3 but just wondering if any of you guys want one


Well everyone here received a Never Settle code for those games so you could sell it on eBay or reddit.

Anyway nice of you to give stuff away for us


----------



## shortmaneighty2

no i don't want to sell them, just give them away. just thought somebody might have not got their card with the offer


----------



## LReyes66

Has anyone Crossfired their 7870 tahiti with a 7970?

Im trying to sell the 7870 but im kinda curious on wanting to crossfire them while I wait for someone to buy it. Would it even be worth the hassle?


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill223*
> 
> Depends what you're using it for I guess. For gaming I think a 7870 would be the minimum step up, so the XT would be about right. What's your budget?


Under $275 CAD.


----------



## Dionysos808

@ shortmaneighty2:

Altruistic! Nice of you.


----------



## bill223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Hi guys, i bought my xfx 7870 tahiti from aria a couple of weeks ago and for some reason i have had around 6 codes for both bioshock infinite and far cry blood dragon emailed to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have found homes for 3 but just wondering if any of you guys want one


I gave my friend my blood dragon code, any chance you could give me one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shortmaneighty2

sent to your inbox


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been addressed in this thread or not, but Gpu-z 0.7.0 is reporting 1.186V where as Afterburner 3.0.0 B9 is reporting 1.225V. I have not enabled unofficial overclocking and do not have CCC installed. Which is correct. I only noticed this this morning when I used the Gpu-z render test, I haven't noticed it using Unigine Valley. Ok I just checked and yes it does it in valley also, 1.225 in AB and 1.72 in Gpu-z. I don't know.


I noticed that Afterburner goofs something up when you up you voltages the other day..

I couldn't figure out why my 7950's were running 60c at idle, then I noticed on gpuz that the voltage didn't go back down after I overclocked it ran benches then dropped it back down.. Beta 9 and 10 have both done this to me and the only way to get them back to stock voltages is to uninstall both ccc and afterburner, then reinstall... The next time I went to run benches it did the same thing, it's done this on both of my pc's a few times now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> You can still run Extreme HD without a 1080p screen. People have done it before here.


No cigar, I've run the preset and it just drops the resolution to 1600x900 which changes the benchmark image to "custom" instead of Extreme HD.. Could be the monitor, but I've run several old benches that did it without a hitch.
Now with an external program like Radeon Pro it might work, either way I just did it for comparison to his 1600x900.


----------



## bill223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> sent to your inbox


The second one worked! Thank you so much


----------



## raminop

@shortmaneighty2

When I bought by 7870XT, they told me that my retailer is out of coupons for those games. Can you please send me one?







So nice of you.


----------



## KaStRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spp85*
> 
> Can you please upload that S04 bios to me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sapphire card does had some heat problems. You can extract the bios of the card through GPU-Z program and please send it to _[email protected]_


I attached the bios in my first message. I have also just got this reply back from Sapphire

"S03 and S04 are the same production date and version for this board as the latest version.
S04 is BOOST VBIOS and S03 is the standard clock."

However I'm still not sure what they're talking about. Both cards have the same part number and both run at 975Mhz boost. Anyway - The cooling issue I sorted out by getting a PCI exhaust fan and reversing it in the slot so it sucks air from the top of the two cards. This has brought the temperatures back down to be equal and also has fixed the issue I was having with the GPU load dropping on the S03 card. From what I can see, both cards now run identically at stock speeds and also now at 1000Mhz (nice round figure







)


----------



## jcm27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Hi guys, i bought my xfx 7870 tahiti from aria a couple of weeks ago and for some reason i have had around 6 codes for both bioshock infinite and far cry blood dragon emailed to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have found homes for 3 but just wondering if any of you guys want one


gave my Bioshock infinite to a friend for his bday, any chance you have one left?


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> gave my Bioshock infinite to a friend for his bday, any chance you have one left?
> 
> He gave me a code for biosock that steam reported it was already activated to another account  what a guy!


----------



## longfellow78

Hi. Just for information I had lots of problems with my Myst with 31 bios. Wouldn't overclock, bouncing clocks etc. Downgraded to 28 and works perfectly. A question about clocks. I can only get 1180/1500 +20 power without artifacts. I understand this is average. Do most people have to increase voltages to beat these clocks? Is it even worth overclocking ram to 1600? Thanks a lot.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi. Just for information I had lots of problems with my Myst with 31 bios. Wouldn't overclock, bouncing clocks etc. Downgraded to 28 and works perfectly. A question about clocks. I can only get 1180/1500 +20 power without artifacts. I understand this is average. Do most people have to increase voltages to beat these clocks? Is it even worth overclocking ram to 1600? Thanks a lot.


No it's not worth it. Memory doesn't help with performance as much as the core. You can only increase the voltage by forcing it.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi. Just for information I had lots of problems with my Myst with 31 bios. Wouldn't overclock, bouncing clocks etc. Downgraded to 28 and works perfectly. A question about clocks. I can only get 1180/1500 +20 power without artifacts. I understand this is average. Do most people have to increase voltages to beat these clocks? Is it even worth overclocking ram to 1600? Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not worth it. Memory doesn't help with performance as much as the core. You can only increase the voltage by forcing it.
Click to expand...

Thanks. One final question please. I read people using 8% power instead of 20. I assume to help temps. Is this the sweet spot? Why always 8% not 9 or 10? Thanks


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi. Just for information I had lots of problems with my Myst with 31 bios. Wouldn't overclock, bouncing clocks etc. Downgraded to 28 and works perfectly. A question about clocks. I can only get 1180/1500 +20 power without artifacts. I understand this is average. Do most people have to increase voltages to beat these clocks? Is it even worth overclocking ram to 1600? Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not worth it. Memory doesn't help with performance as much as the core. You can only increase the voltage by forcing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. One final question please. I read people using 8% power instead of 20. I assume to help temps. Is this the sweet spot? Why always 8% not 9 or 10? Thanks
Click to expand...

No for me it's that one spot where the clocks won't fluctuate and stay constant. I wanted to keep it as low as possible b/c my temps were not that great.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Hi guys, i bought my xfx 7870 tahiti from aria a couple of weeks ago and for some reason i have had around 6 codes for both bioshock infinite and far cry blood dragon emailed to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have found homes for 3 but just wondering if any of you guys want one


Hey man, if you got Bioshock code you would like to pass on...I would appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## jcm27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engage*
> 
> im running it @1800 its deadsilent i have low 60 core temp and vrm high 60 low 70 didnt check vram temp. ambient temp was around 15 - 20
> im using stock vrm sink and vram its nude.
> 
> EDIT: 2


Did you have to modify it in anyway or does the heatsink just fit by default?
Also is that cooler the same as the Zalman VF3000*A*


----------



## szabdnes

I was unlucky with the never settle bundle.:/


----------



## szabdnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> no i don't want to sell them, just give them away. just thought somebody might have not got their card with the offer


Well in my country i can't get never settle binded card:/ . Asked amd costumer support but this was the answer

Hi,

Unfortunately, that is not a participating vendor in the Never Settle Reloaded promotion.

We do not possess any extra game codes for those who purchased their AMD Radeon products from non-participating vendors.

Please visit www.amd.com/neversettlereloaded for more information about participating vendors worldwide.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us.

Regards,

AMD Support

(But at least i got my xt with a good price)


----------



## shortmaneighty2

to be honest MATE i just got three more and i was going to send you one but after this comment i doubt it. I didn't send you a used code on purpose i was just trying to do something nice for people, i have given to others who have redeemed them. Like i said i was only trying to do something nice but mistakes do happen.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Afterburner reads target voltage but you can tweak it to read the real voltage. GPU-Z reads the actual voltage on the card.
> 
> Yea
> 
> You just remove the 4 screws in the back and pop it off. I side fan can help with VRM temps.


Thanks, that makes sense, to me now, as I'm suspecting vdroop is not letting it get to the 1.225v it is rated for while it's under load, but if there is no load, boost under volts and downclocks the card so you would never see it it at 1.225v anyways. Is this correct. Also I have unofficial overclocking disabled. Is that why I can't change the voltage. If I enable it, what would be the safe limit to set the voltage to. I can get these clocks on stock voltage but it artifacts and I think a little more voltage would make it stable. link


----------



## M3TAl

Is anyone else's card constantly switching between 925/975? Still trying to figure this new card out...

After having Crysis 1 since 2007 I finally just beat it and now started Warhead. This happens in both games. Temps seem fine and +20 power limit in Afterburner. What's the deal? Overclocked it to 1000mhz core and it still switches between 925/1000 constantly.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is anyone else's card constantly switching between 925/975? Still trying to figure this new card out...
> 
> After having Crysis 1 since 2007 I finally just beat it and now started Warhead. This happens in both games. Temps seem fine and +20 power limit in Afterburner. What's the deal? Overclocked it to 1000mhz core and it still switches between 925/1000 constantly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Make sure you aren't running ccc and afterburner as they conflict, try clean installing per the first post info (bottom of first post links)... If that doesn't work and you can always try a different bios.

Not pertaining to you^^

People need to quit begging for keys, that's just ridiculous...
None the less nice of Shortmaneighty2 to give away his keys..


----------



## M3TAl

Really? We can't have CCC and Afterburner? So I have to lose the ability to make custom profiles for games in CCC (which I actually do use for some of my really old games)?


----------



## LReyes66

yeah ive been using afterburner...


----------



## MikeMike86

You can use CCC, just not the overdrive portion







.

But to disable overdrive you have to reinstall CCC, eBombzer saved me a load of trouble by creating this forum. Plus people here give a lot of good input.


----------



## paleh0rse14

I personally switched to Trixx -- no CCC, and no Afterburner. Between Trixx and Speedfan, I've got my crossfired rig running like a champ!









AB Beta just caused too many headaches...


----------



## M3TAl

I just installed 13.5 beta yesterday, never enabled overdrive. Never had it enabled on 13.4 either.

Does trixx have OSD (on-screen display)? I use OSD constantly.


----------



## MikeMike86

I agree if overclocking, AB beta is pita..

Does sapphire trix have a better fan profile setup similar to afterburner yet?
Doesn't matter for you now that you're water cooling







.
I still say water cooling is like a bad bug you can't get rid of once you start.. Just got the stuff to cool my 7950s from Swiftech.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is anyone else's card constantly switching between 925/975? Still trying to figure this new card out...
> 
> After having Crysis 1 since 2007 I finally just beat it and now started Warhead. This happens in both games. Temps seem fine and +20 power limit in Afterburner. What's the deal? Overclocked it to 1000mhz core and it still switches between 925/1000 constantly.


Which bios are you using? I had this problem until I switched to .28 now it's perfect. I got it from techpowerup site and flashed using atiwinflash. Also you can use afterburner but make sure ccc is disabled. Just turn off overdrive settings in ccc, then type msconfig in search box, check selective startup, then startup items and uncheck ccc. This will stop it starting on boot. Then reboot and use ab.


----------



## M3TAl

Using this one.


----------



## Chamby

Hi everyone, thanks for your tests and sharing your settings.

Mine (Sapphire 7870 XT - BIOS 30) is stable @ 1175/1500 without touching the Vcore and the Power Limit. The temperature si too high (idle) when I lock the Vcore at some higher voltages, so I guess I could easily reach 1250 Mhz or higher.

Yet I wouldn't see the benefit in games because of the T° (stock cooler system).

I saw many of you have poor ASIC quality, mine is pretty good but I don't think it has an impact.





OverclockersClub did some bench: 7870 Tahiti LE Crossfire VS 660TI SLI.


----------



## MikeMike86

Welcome!

Yea it's still random, some people overclock better with low asics and others with high asics. We already knew the 7870Myst/xt wins over the 660ti at a lower price.
Think that's the highest Asics score I've seen though! 84.1%, musta put a 7970 chip in that one.


----------



## szabdnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> to be honest MATE i just got three more and i was going to send you one but after this comment i doubt it. I didn't send you a used code on purpose i was just trying to do something nice for people, i have given to others who have redeemed them. Like i said i was only trying to do something nice but mistakes do happen.


It's fine i'm glad nice people like you exist! And i'm sure that people who got that code as a gift will be happy. Anyway this forum is all about hd 7870Xt and hope you will be statisfied with that card like us!








Honestly i can't wait to Crossfire it later !!


----------



## spp85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaStRo*
> 
> I attached the bios in my first message. I have also just got this reply back from Sapphire
> 
> "S03 and S04 are the same production date and version for this board as the latest version.
> S04 is BOOST VBIOS and S03 is the standard clock."
> 
> However I'm still not sure what they're talking about. Both cards have the same part number and both run at 975Mhz boost. Anyway - The cooling issue I sorted out by getting a PCI exhaust fan and reversing it in the slot so it sucks air from the top of the two cards. This has brought the temperatures back down to be equal and also has fixed the issue I was having with the GPU load dropping on the S03 card. From what I can see, both cards now run identically at stock speeds and also now at 1000Mhz (nice round figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


First of all thanks for the S04 VBIOS. But for me S04 BIOS had a strange memory OC problem that is I cant even OC memory by 1 MHz







, whereas stock SO3 allows me to OC memory upto stable 1620Mhz. Did you faced such an issue ??


----------



## whiteturbo

Hiya








I've got the HD 7870 Tahiti le, Its the Club Joker version. I didn't like the rubbish single fan cooler it came with although to be fair it wasn't particularly noisey just looked naff and wouldn't clock over 1200mhz without throwing a fit. So ordered a Arctic Accelero TwinTurbo Pro II, but i was messed about by the supplier who didn't tell me it wasn't in stock and then kept promising next fri etc etc. You know the Story i would have ordered from Amazon but they were out of stock so ordered from Ebay, Bad mistake!! anyway i got my money back OK but it was out of stock everywhere in the UK so i went with the Arctic S1 plus and the Turbo fan that goes with it. Although the S1+ fits i had to remove the plastic edging and the handle type thing on the end leaving a bare aluminium and copper cooler, It was big(long) but i managed to get it in my case after rearranging cables etc. Now i could get to 1225mhz using the Afterburner Beta although i thought 72 degrees was a bit high so got two more Arctic PWM fans and using the rubber fittings from the turbo module and a couple of rubber bands a a zip tie i shoehorned them in and WOW what a difference



Yes thats 1270 mhz and only 64 degrees after doing the furmark 15 minute burn in test. I recon it would go higher but 1270 is max, wonder if the latest Beta will go higher HeHe

SO the Arctic S1 plus fits with a small bit of alteration work necessary, but two PWM fans are better than the official turbo fan and cheaper overall than the Twin Turbo Pro II

Ray


----------



## bill223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteturbo*
> 
> Hiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the HD 7870 Tahiti le, Its the Club Joker version. I didn't like the rubbish single fan cooler it came with although to be fair it wasn't particularly noisey just looked naff and wouldn't clock over 1200mhz without throwing a fit. So ordered a Arctic Accelero TwinTurbo Pro II, but i was messed about by the supplier who didn't tell me it wasn't in stock and then kept promising next fri etc etc. You know the Story i would have ordered from Amazon but they were out of stock so ordered from Ebay, Bad mistake!! anyway i got my money back OK but it was out of stock everywhere in the UK so i went with the Arctic S1 plus and the Turbo fan that goes with it. Although the S1+ fits i had to remove the plastic edging and the handle type thing on the end leaving a bare aluminium and copper cooler, It was big(long) but i managed to get it in my case after rearranging cables etc. Now i could get to 1225mhz using the Afterburner Beta although i thought 72 degrees was a bit high so got two more Arctic PWM fans and using the rubber fittings from the turbo module and a couple of rubber bands a a zip tie i shoehorned them in and WOW what a difference
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats 1270 mhz and only 64 degrees after doing the furmark 15 minute burn in test. I recon it would go higher but 1270 is max, wonder if the latest Beta will go higher HeHe
> 
> SO the Arctic S1 plus fits with a small bit of alteration work necessary, but two PWM fans are better than the official turbo fan and cheaper overall than the Twin Turbo Pro II
> 
> Ray


Good to hear, any pictures?


----------



## iAlex

Hello guys,

I purchased an XFX HD7870 XT Double D from Aria Uk. This card is voltage locked in MSI afterburner, any chance I can unlock the voltage?Has any one attempted to flash this card with another bios?Any help appreciated.

Cheers

BTW:

7870XT with Overclock stock is 1000/1250..I only got an i5 2400 soon a 2550k. I believe I am a little bottlenecked by the CPU. Any thoughts?


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is anyone else's card constantly switching between 925/975? Still trying to figure this new card out...
> 
> After having Crysis 1 since 2007 I finally just beat it and now started Warhead. This happens in both games. Temps seem fine and +20 power limit in Afterburner. What's the deal? Overclocked it to 1000mhz core and it still switches between 925/1000 constantly.


I have VTX3D 7870 Black and same problem
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/bios_zpsea88dc2b.gif.html

Anyone know a solution?
EDIT:How did you get VRM temp in MSI AB







?


----------



## kmetek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szabdnes*
> 
> Well in my country i can't get never settle binded card:/ . Asked amd costumer support but this was the answer
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately, that is not a participating vendor in the Never Settle Reloaded promotion.
> 
> We do not possess any extra game codes for those who purchased their AMD Radeon products from non-participating vendors.
> 
> Please visit www.amd.com/neversettlereloaded for more information about participating vendors worldwide.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> AMD Support
> 
> (But at least i got my xt with a good price)


which country? buy from caseking, shipping cost 17,90€.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAlex*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I purchased an XFX HD7870 XT Double D from Aria Uk. This card is voltage locked in MSI afterburner, any chance I can unlock the voltage?Has any one attempted to flash this card with another bios?Any help appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BTW:
> 
> 7870XT with Overclock stock is 1000/1250..I only got an i5 2400 soon a 2550k. I believe I am a little bottlenecked by the CPU. Any thoughts?


Check the chip on the backside of tne PCB. If its CHIL 8225G or CHIL8228G then you can unlock voltage via 3rd party tool. If not and its an OnSemi chip then youre out of luck.


----------



## kmetek

Sapphire XT unlockable voltage?


----------



## iAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Check the chip on the backside of tne PCB. If its CHIL 8225G or CHIL8228G then you can unlock voltage via 3rd party tool. If not and its an OnSemi chip then youre out of luck.


I tried every possible software, I was just wondering if this is a BIOS locked voltage or a PCB locked voltage?


----------



## longfellow78

Veky and M3tai, you are running the newer bioses 30 and 31 which are very buggy. They may work for some people or have other features I don't know, but the original bios for these cards is 28 and most people seem to do better with them. Do a search on techpowerup for that long number with 28 instead of 30/31, and follow previous instructions. Should solve all your problems.


----------



## lucky88shp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I have VTX3D 7870 Black and same problem
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/bios_zpsea88dc2b.gif.html
> 
> Anyone know a solution?
> EDIT:How did you get VRM temp in MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


The 031 bios is famous for the clock throttling problem...try to find a 028 or 030 bios for you card based on the VRM that you got, Elpida or Hynix are usually the two different makes that are used in these cards.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> Anyone know a solution?
> EDIT:How did you get VRM temp in MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Haven't fixed this problem yet. Got VRM temp with HWiNFO64 and Afterburner OSD. Go in HWiNFO and click configure.


----------



## lostsurfer

Whats the latest BIOS for the Sapphire Radeon 7870 XT? Seen a 4.0 floating around out there somewhere and don't know if it pertains to the Sapphire or not?!? Is there a recommended BIOS version for the Sapphire 7870 XT?


----------



## Veky

Thanks guys,that was quick answers








EDIT:About bios,i found this http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=VTX3D&model=HD+7870&interface=&memType=&memSize=
The second one have same Device Id as my card,so i suppose its safe to flash that bios?
I was always flashing with AtiFlash from DOS,is that still the best method?

EDIT2: Nevermind,i just flashed that 028 ROM








Now to testing


----------



## szabdnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> which country? buy from caseking, shipping cost 17,90€.


I already have that hd 7870 xt about 3 week. I'M from Hungary. And it was expensive here as well if i buy from caseking it will be more expensive. this card was the cheapest in my local shop for 261$. Our country in financial crisis so that's why it's expensive.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAlex*
> 
> I tried every possible software, I was just wondering if this is a BIOS locked voltage or a PCB locked voltage?


Like i said. Check the PCB.


----------



## Zyphur

Just got my Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ MYST.(TAHITI LE) 2GB 6Gbps GDDR5 DVI HDMI 2XMINIDP PCI-E Video Card. Was wondering what exactly my steps should be in switching to this card from a Nvidia GTX 460. Just want to make sure I get everything done right.

Also, side question, should I bother with updating my Mobo driver to the UEFI beta bios from Gigabyte? Heard some of these cards don't work right without uefi? bios


----------



## M3TAl

Uninstalling CCC fixed the clock switching problem, even though Overdrive was never enabled. Kind of annoying considering I do use CCC.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Just got my Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ MYST.(TAHITI LE) 2GB 6Gbps GDDR5 DVI HDMI 2XMINIDP PCI-E Video Card. Was wondering what exactly my steps should be in switching to this card from a Nvidia GTX 460. Just want to make sure I get everything done right.
> 
> Also, side question, should I bother with updating my Mobo driver to the UEFI beta bios from Gigabyte? Heard some of these cards don't work right without uefi? bios


u need the Gigabyte UEFI bios update! And just uninstall the nvidia drivers. Pop in the 7870 and install AMD drivers!!!!








I'd download the AMD drivers beforehand if I were you so it would be less hassle later on.


----------



## kmetek

13.6 beta already?


----------



## M3TAl

Apparently, and AMD still has failed to fix Black screen with crossfire on 970 chipsets.







So disappointing AMD.


----------



## MikeMike86

Just so ya know, Sapphires are notorious for black screens, they do use cheaper components.. If it black screens often like my 7870ghz did, then it could possibly be a bad card, I don't have a 970 board so I can't test this theory..
The bad card I had started out crashing maybe once a week randomly, then after about 3months it would crash several times in a short period of time.. That's why I put one of the 7870Myst's in it and sent it in..
I thought it was the drivers, but naw.

I got the black screen with sound, no sound, green screen, funky textures, half crashing then coming out of it... It really looked more like the drivers, until it started hard crashing a lot.
Did I mention they sent me a 7950OC model with the dual fan to replace it? Has bad reviews as well, but maybe if I have to send it in next they might give me a 7970 lol..

I bashed Sapphire, but at least Althon Micro (their RMA support) knows how to get stuff done.. Less than a week turn around time after they received it, and it will be here on Thursday.

Try it in another pc and see if it still does it.


----------



## KaStRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I have VTX3D 7870 Black and same problem
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/bios_zpsea88dc2b.gif.html
> 
> Anyone know a solution?
> EDIT:How did you get VRM temp in MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I had this issue on one of my cards as mentioned in my earlier post, which lead me onto noticing the differences in the BIOS version and a difference in temperature between my two cards. So I added an exhaust fan (reversed) on top of the card that had the issue & ran hotter, and since then it's been 100% stable at 975Mhz and they both run at identical temperatures.


----------



## KaStRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spp85*
> 
> First of all thanks for the S04 VBIOS. But for me S04 BIOS had a strange memory OC problem that is I cant even OC memory by 1 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , whereas stock SO3 allows me to OC memory upto stable 1620Mhz. Did you faced such an issue ??


Sorry not tried OC'ing the memory, only the core


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Just so ya know, Sapphires are notorious for black screens, they do use cheaper components.. If it black screens often like my 7870ghz did, then it could possibly be a bad card, I don't have a 970 board so I can't test this theory..
> The bad card I had started out crashing maybe once a week randomly, then after about 3months it would crash several times in a short period of time.. That's why I put one of the 7870Myst's in it and sent it in..
> I thought it was the drivers, but naw.
> 
> I got the black screen with sound, no sound, green screen, funky textures, half crashing then coming out of it... It really looked more like the drivers, until it started hard crashing a lot.
> Did I mention they sent me a 7950OC model with the dual fan to replace it? Has bad reviews as well, but maybe if I have to send it in next they might give me a 7970 lol..
> 
> I bashed Sapphire, but at least Althon Micro (their RMA support) knows how to get stuff done.. Less than a week turn around time after they received it, and it will be here on Thursday.
> 
> Try it in another pc and see if it still does it.


Huh.

My Sapphire HD 5850 had been doing this before I switched to the Myst. I was thinking the card was on it's last legs...but I had pretty much those exact symptoms....but mine didn't start doing it until the later drivers (post 12.6).


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Huh.
> 
> My Sapphire HD 5850 had been doing this before I switched to the Myst. I was thinking the card was on it's last legs...but I had pretty much those exact symptoms....but mine didn't start doing it until the later drivers (post 12.6).


Funny enough I had these random black screens as well. Haven't had one in 12.6 yet. YET.
I wish Nvidia could hurry UP with their 760/70s so prices can drop yet again...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Just so ya know, Sapphires are notorious for black screens, they do use cheaper components.. If it black screens often like my 7870ghz did, then it could possibly be a bad card, I don't have a 970 board so I can't test this theory..
> The bad card I had started out crashing maybe once a week randomly, then after about 3months it would crash several times in a short period of time.. That's why I put one of the 7870Myst's in it and sent it in..
> I thought it was the drivers, but naw.
> 
> I got the black screen with sound, no sound, green screen, funky textures, half crashing then coming out of it... It really looked more like the drivers, until it started hard crashing a lot.
> Did I mention they sent me a 7950OC model with the dual fan to replace it? Has bad reviews as well, but maybe if I have to send it in next they might give me a 7970 lol..
> 
> I bashed Sapphire, but at least Althon Micro (their RMA support) knows how to get stuff done.. Less than a week turn around time after they received it, and it will be here on Thursday.
> 
> Try it in another pc and see if it still does it.


That comment was in no way referring to the 7870. It refers to crossfire on any 5000, 6000, or 7000 series card and a 970 chipset. Crossfire is broken since 12.11 beta on 970 boards. By broken I mean you can't even use your PC at all. Black screen or BSOD on driver install.

Many of us who suffer from this have been telling AMD about it since 12.11 beta. AMD has been telling us they are fixing it and wait for next driver release since 13.1. Well were at 13.6 beta and still no fix... Pretty pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> u need the Gigabyte UEFI bios update! And just uninstall the nvidia drivers. Pop in the 7870 and install AMD drivers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd download the AMD drivers beforehand if I were you so it would be less hassle later on.


Bios was a pain in the ass, but now done and looks amazing. Doing card stuff now.
Just wanted to say that these AMD drivers download 100x faster than the damn nvidia ones ever did.
Edit: I am now one of you! Card installed and detected, 13.6 Catalyst installed, all set!
Edit2: I notice that I sometimes hear a little screech/squeal (for lack of better word, don't know how to explain) coming from the card, mainly happens at startup for a bit, any ideas? Doesn't bother much, just want to make sure everything is fine. I think it may be the heatsink/coils, never had a card that had those before.


----------



## Veky

I still have problems so i will start from begining what have i tryed.

At first,my card VTX3D 7870 Black Edition came with 031 Bios
With that bios there was no boost at all in game,only before entering in game was 975MHz boost but in game was at 925MHz al the time.
I tried set Power limit to 10 and to 20 after that,then i have boost in game but it was not constant,it was switching from 975 to 925 and reverse all the time.
But with Power Limit 10 or 20 the card started to consume up to 130A what was resulting with overheating and later black screen.

Last night i flashed 028 Bios,entered in game and the card was at boost at 975 Mhz,all at default,Power Limit on 0(default).
BUT,that lasted for first minute or two in game,later card started to switching between 925 and 975 MHz.
Now with this 028 Bios i have constant boost only for first minute in game.
I make some tests today with Valley Benchmark 1.0

System is
2500K at default because i want to make sure that card can have enough power,else on 4.5 Ghz
VTX3D 7870 Black Edition with Accelero S1 Rev.2 +12cm 1900rpm fan and just for this testing one more 14cm fan at 1600rpm
Seasonic S12II 430W http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/seasonic_s12ii_ss-430gb_430w_atx_psu/1

Software
Ati 13.6 Beta drivers
MSI AfterBurner 2.3.1
Valley Benchmark 1.0
GPU-Z
Bios 028

I tried with CCC installed and then without CCC(complete uninstall of drivers,Driver Sweeper and CCleaner),same results.

Here are the pictures


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0177_zps7267103a.jpg.html
Default
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/noCCC_zps8834482b.jpg.html
Power Limit +2
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Power2_zps8725a20d.jpg.html
Power Limit +5
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/5-1_zps20a78766.jpg.html
Power Limit +7
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/7noCCC_zpsf3580cb3.jpg.html
Power Limit +8
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/8_zps2f11aef6.jpg.html
Power Limit +10
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/10_zpsf27808a9.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/10137_zps8706d9b8.gif.html



After that tests i found out that with Power Limit from +1 to +6 the situation is the same as when Power limit is in on 0,constant GPU usage and frequency oscillation.
Temperatures are about 58C max for GPU and 60C max for VRM.
When is Power Limit on +7 to +10 then the boost is constant and there is no GPU usage and frequency oscillation BUT after about 3 minutes running Valley Benchmark or game(BF3) amps go crazy and went from usually 80A to 120-130 and the temperature go sky high and amps and temps have tendention to go more so i have to immediately turn off test or game.

What could be the problem,bad regulation on card or to powerless power supply for that card so the card "go crazy" somehow because it has no enough power?


----------



## krazyatom

^ You need to disable power display setting or without power display.
Also, power limit to 20 or whatever you need to not see any throttle.


----------



## bill223

Hey guys, what settings are you using for Blood Dragon? I would like 60fps.


----------



## M3TAl

Only played the game for maybe 20 min few days ago and probably averaged around 35 fps. Don't know if that was my CPU's fault or GPU but I think everything was at highest settings.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> ^ You need to disable power display setting or without power display.
> Also, power limit to 20 or whatever you need to not see any throttle.


Did you meaned on "unofficial overclocking without powerplay" and "unofficial overclocking with powerplay" in MSI AB 3.0 beta 10?
I tried both,and with PowerPlay support i still get GPU usage and frequency oscillation and without PowerPlay support is something weird with GPU usage and my amps and temps are going sky high after few minutes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This i with unofficial overclocking with powerplay support
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/unofficialOC1000_zpsb8844ce2.jpg.html

And this is unofficial overclocking without powerplay support
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/unofficialnopowerplayOC1000_zpscad6c779.jpg.html



I cant rise Power Limit because i got black screen in game after few minutes then.

I also tried 032 bios from Powercolor HD 7870 Myst EZ edition http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/135730/powercolor-hd7870-2048-130221.html
with no luck







,still getting results as with 0.28 bios.


----------



## cmac68

Try disabling ULPS and see if that works. Worked for me but I have dual cards.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That comment was in no way referring to the 7870. It refers to crossfire on any 5000, 6000, or 7000 series card and a 970 chipset. Crossfire is broken since 12.11 beta on 970 boards. By broken I mean you can't even use your PC at all. Black screen or BSOD on driver install.
> 
> Many of us who suffer from this have been telling AMD about it since 12.11 beta. AMD has been telling us they are fixing it and wait for next driver release since 13.1. Well were at 13.6 beta and still no fix... Pretty pathetic if you ask me.


My bad^^ As for the 5850, that card is gettin' old and is to be expected.

Edit: Anyone tried the 13.6Beta yet? Wondering if they fixed more of the runt frame issues.


----------



## Archsaber

Joining the club here:thumb:

Will upload test results later!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That comment was in no way referring to the 7870. It refers to crossfire on any 5000, 6000, or 7000 series card and a 970 chipset. Crossfire is broken since 12.11 beta on 970 boards. By broken I mean you can't even use your PC at all. Black screen or BSOD on driver install.
> 
> Many of us who suffer from this have been telling AMD about it since 12.11 beta. AMD has been telling us they are fixing it and wait for next driver release since 13.1. Well were at 13.6 beta and still no fix... Pretty pathetic if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad^^ As for the 5850, that card is gettin' old and is to be expected.
> 
> Edit: Anyone tried the 13.6Beta yet? Wondering if they fixed more of the runt frame issues.
Click to expand...

13.6 just fixes a HDMI audio issue. Thracks from AMD said it himself. No performance increases or anything.

The driver that is suppose to fix runt frames is due in June or July.


----------



## MikeMike86

Can't wait, tired of seeing the Nvidia fan boys screaming, "Crossfire is useless due to runt framerates! Get Nvidia Titans instead!". Ok I added the Titan thing, but ya know lol.


----------



## Zyphur

Should I even bother updating my new cards' bios from .28 if I have no noticeable issues?

Anyway, very happy with my new card, and was wondering what my temp ranges should be. Thanks.


----------



## M3TAl

Haven't seen this Sapphire go over 75C core. Usually at 70C and the ambient is around 28-29C


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Should I even bother updating my new cards' bios from .28 if I have no noticeable issues?
> 
> Anyway, very happy with my new card, and was wondering what my temp ranges should be. Thanks.


No, I tried the .30 and now I can't overclock my mem.. Thinking the .28 is the best.


----------



## igot6strings

I tried contacting Powercolor to see if my LE EZ had a reference design or not but they refused to answer the question. Not sure why they would do that but anyway can someone here shed some light on this for me? I need to get a good aftermarket cooling solution.

Thanks!


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igot6strings*
> 
> I tried contacting Powercolor to see if my LE EZ had a reference design or not but they refused to answer the question. Not sure why they would do that but anyway can someone here shed some light on this for me? I need to get a good aftermarket cooling solution.
> 
> Thanks!


They are custom since AMD doesn't support the Tahiti LE and never made a reference design.


----------



## igot6strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> They are custom since AMD doesn't support the Tahiti LE and never made a reference design.


TY for the response.
Any known aftermarket coolers work with these then?


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> Did you meaned on "unofficial overclocking without powerplay" and "unofficial overclocking with powerplay" in MSI AB 3.0 beta 10?
> I tried both,and with PowerPlay support i still get GPU usage and frequency oscillation and without PowerPlay support is something weird with GPU usage and my amps and temps are going sky high after few minutes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This i with unofficial overclocking with powerplay support
> 
> 
> And this is unofficial overclocking without powerplay support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant rise Power Limit because i got black screen in game after few minutes then.
> 
> I also tried 032 bios from Powercolor HD 7870 Myst EZ edition http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/135730/powercolor-hd7870-2048-130221.html
> with no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,still getting results as with 0.28 bios.


When I got my PCS Myst it had .32 bios. I uninstalled all AMD drivers, CCC, and used Driver Sweeper. I then installed 13.5b driver and Msi ab 3.10 beta, These were the settings I used:



Note that I left Unofficial overclocking mode disabled. I also made a 2d and 3d profile, 2d was stock clocks and settings, 3d was 1175MHz core, 1550MHz memory. I never had any issues with throttling or any of that. I tried to get 1300MHz core 1600MHz stable,but it would artifact really bad on stock volts, probably due to vdroop, so I enabled Unofficial overclocking with powerplay disabled. Ever since then I have had the throttling issues even on stock clocks and voltage even after disabling it again. I've even reinstalled Afterburner. I guess I'll have to uninstall/reinstall the drivers again.


----------



## igot6strings

Took my Arctic Accelero S1 Plus off my 6870 and put it on my 7870 LE. Dropped 20'c off my load temps. Most impressed actually since I only paid $18 for it. I should mention I have the 120mm fan from my H60 zip tied to it. It is freaking massive.


----------



## Zyphur

What program would you guys recommend for monitoring temps? Preferably both cpu and gpu, with min and max values.
Was really liking Aida but I wanted to have min/max.


----------



## badtaylorx

actually ive been looking at the similarities between the le and a ref 6870. and really it comes down to a cppl caps i think....i may try to mod one of these

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_577&products_id=30514


----------



## igot6strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> actually ive been looking at the similarities between the le and a ref 6870. and really it comes down to a cppl caps i think....i may try to mod one of these
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_577&products_id=30514


I can confirm that whatever Arctic sells that is compatible with a ref 6870 will fit just fine on a 7870 LE EZ. My 6870 was an XFX ref.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> What program would you guys recommend for monitoring temps? Preferably both cpu and gpu, with min and max values.
> Was really liking Aida but I wanted to have min/max.


GPU-Z ?


----------



## M3TAl

I use Afterburner with HWiNFO64. Love it. You can also set game profiles with a max fps lock for each game.


----------



## Levys

The only way i could get my club 3d hd 7870 xt to work properly was by applying the 028 bios.
just confirming.
after i read it in one of these posts,tried it and finally stops jumping clocks etc.
just saying it for any doubters out there. tried other stuff as well but only this works for me.


----------



## releva

Just buy 2 80mm fans and tie them up. Remove the myst fan by unscrewing it off the heat sink . Place the 2 fans infront of the heatsink and you'll get instant 20 degrees cooler at load.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *releva*
> 
> Just buy 2 80mm fans and tie them up. Remove the myst fan by unscrewing it off the heat sink . Place the 2 fans infront of the heatsink and you'll get instant 20 degrees cooler at load.


For that purpose i would suggest fans with high static pressure. For example: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Fans/Corsair/Corsair-SP120-High-Performance-Edition-Twin-Pack-Luefter-120mm::19613.html


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> actually ive been looking at the similarities between the le and a ref 6870. and really it comes down to a cppl caps i think....i may try to mod one of these
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_577&products_id=30514


I bought two of these and am going to heat sink the vrm's (on my 7950s now).. Swiftech MCW82.. Better performance, you'll save some money and you can reuse them on newer cards later.

Also bought these: 100pc VGA Heatsink $20 straight from china with 3m tape applied (everything comes from China anyhow right?).


----------



## Zyphur

This is what I get first day, had some gaming testing out Bioshock Infinite (Amazing btw) and LoL, and a lot of idle time downloading stuff.
Everything look good? Not very good with temps. I'm thinking 90 would be where I should be worried for this gpu?


----------



## M3TAl

Temps look good to me. Interesting that max for VRM is lower than GPU. The VRM for mine is usually ~10C higher than GPU.


----------



## peterman25

I am troubleshooting a Powercolor 7870 that has been in service for about 2 months. After about a month in it started doing what is demonstrated in the youtube vid. Additionally, there is significant screen tearing in BF3 and minecraft (2 most played games on this system). I was able to get it to do what is in the vid this morning, but can't replicate it.

The same issue in the vid was happening on the desktop / chrome browser session when it was first reported to me a few weeks back. So, no gaming or high GPU temps.






System:

ASRock z77 Extreme4
Samsung 128GB 830
1TB WD Black
i5-3570 (hyper 212 cooling)
8GB GSkill RAM
Powercolor 7870 Myst Edition
Antec 900

Powercolor is run at stock as is the processor. This is a teens gaming computer that doesn't need to do any tinkering because he wouldn't know what he is doing so I am not trying to do any over/under clocks here. MSI AB is being used for the fan profile. While running the Unigine Valley benchmark the fan has to be run at 90% to keep the GPU temps stable at 70-73 C. If I run the benchmark with vsync enabled temps drop 10 degrees on the GPU. If BF3 is played for a few hours the system eventually locks and shuts down (driver crash?) or has to be forced off to reboot.

I have not done any bios flashing on the card and I don't really want to. I have not tried any beta drivers yet as that is my next step. The issues the card is having and the fact that the fan has to be ran so high just to keep temps stable around 70 have me paranoid that the card is a turd.

Thoughts? Thank you for any input.

Oh, and I love the third party Accelero cooling solution. That thing looks great. I want to go that route,but need to determine the fate of the card before deploying any third party solutions.


----------



## Levys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> What program would you guys recommend for monitoring temps? Preferably both cpu and gpu, with min and max values.
> Was really liking Aida but I wanted to have min/max.


I like HWinfo-64 think its the most complete , and you can combine it with msi or rivatuner osd server to show up in games.








There is lots of info on how to set it up. And it ain't to hard at all


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> I am troubleshooting a Powercolor 7870 that has been in service for about 2 months. After about a month in it started doing what is demonstrated in the youtube vid. Additionally, there is significant screen tearing in BF3 and minecraft (2 most played games on this system). I was able to get it to do what is in the vid this morning, but can't replicate it.
> 
> The same issue in the vid was happening on the desktop / chrome browser session when it was first reported to me a few weeks back. So, no gaming or high GPU temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System:
> 
> ASRock z77 Extreme4
> Samsung 128GB 830
> 1TB WD Black
> i5-3570 (hyper 212 cooling)
> 8GB GSkill RAM
> Powercolor 7870 Myst Edition
> Antec 900
> 
> Powercolor is run at stock as is the processor. This is a teens gaming computer that doesn't need to do any tinkering because he wouldn't know what he is doing so I am not trying to do any over/under clocks here. MSI AB is being used for the fan profile. While running the Unigine Valley benchmark the fan has to be run at 90% to keep the GPU temps stable at 70-73 C. If I run the benchmark with vsync enabled temps drop 10 degrees on the GPU. If BF3 is played for a few hours the system eventually locks and shuts down (driver crash?) or has to be forced off to reboot.
> 
> I have not done any bios flashing on the card and I don't really want to. I have not tried any beta drivers yet as that is my next step. The issues the card is having and the fact that the fan has to be ran so high just to keep temps stable around 70 have me paranoid that the card is a turd.
> 
> Thoughts? Thank you for any input.
> 
> Oh, and I love the third party Accelero cooling solution. That thing looks great. I want to go that route,but need to determine the fate of the card before deploying any third party solutions.


Try reseating the cooler and reapply TIM. Artic cooling stuff is generally overpriced. You could buy 2x 90mm fans and ziptie them on to the heatsink or ziptie a CLC (620, H50, etc) and get significantly lower temps. Also can you post a pic of your rig and your fan config?


----------



## Levys

Are the clocks stable? Do they jump up and down from normal to boost and what about the gpu load ? Also what are the vrm temps in contrast to gpu temps?
I have a Club 3d xt card and in my case the temps where all higher when the clocks and loads where unstable. I found the 028 bios the most stable for my card.
And adding some top notch thermal paste helps a lot. but also for not oc'ing the 028 bios does the trick.









use ATIwinflash and bios can be found here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=HD+7870&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=2048

Takes about 10 sec and i flash't mine about 3 times with different bios








much safer than a mobo bios flash. JUST MAKE SURE TO SAFE ORIGINAL BIOS FIRST.
just in case.. can also be done with ATIwinflash .

Either way good luck whit the troubleshooting.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> I am troubleshooting a Powercolor 7870 that has been in service for about 2 months. After about a month in it started doing what is demonstrated in the youtube vid. Additionally, there is significant screen tearing in BF3 and minecraft (2 most played games on this system). I was able to get it to do what is in the vid this morning, but can't replicate it.
> 
> The same issue in the vid was happening on the desktop / chrome browser session when it was first reported to me a few weeks back. So, no gaming or high GPU temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System:
> 
> ASRock z77 Extreme4
> Samsung 128GB 830
> 1TB WD Black
> i5-3570 (hyper 212 cooling)
> 8GB GSkill RAM
> Powercolor 7870 Myst Edition
> Antec 900
> 
> Powercolor is run at stock as is the processor. This is a teens gaming computer that doesn't need to do any tinkering because he wouldn't know what he is doing so I am not trying to do any over/under clocks here. MSI AB is being used for the fan profile. While running the Unigine Valley benchmark the fan has to be run at 90% to keep the GPU temps stable at 70-73 C. If I run the benchmark with vsync enabled temps drop 10 degrees on the GPU. If BF3 is played for a few hours the system eventually locks and shuts down (driver crash?) or has to be forced off to reboot.
> 
> I have not done any bios flashing on the card and I don't really want to. I have not tried any beta drivers yet as that is my next step. The issues the card is having and the fact that the fan has to be ran so high just to keep temps stable around 70 have me paranoid that the card is a turd.
> 
> Thoughts? Thank you for any input.
> 
> Oh, and I love the third party Accelero cooling solution. That thing looks great. I want to go that route,but need to determine the fate of the card before deploying any third party solutions.


Card sounds toast... Had a 7900gt and 8800gt both do screen tearing in games and flickering. Had to RMA. I would RMA that card.

Found the pics I took. The 8800gt eventually got so screwed up that it looked like this. If your 7870 starts doing stuff like this then definitely RMA time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Danger-Close

[/URL]

Water cooling!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danger-Close*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Water cooling!


Nice!!


----------



## M3TAl

Thought I had fixed my fluctuating clocks problem by removing CCC but the problem is back now in Crysis 2. Guess it's time to flash a different BIOS? Some one help me out never done this before. The TPU site only shows one BIOS on file for this card and it's a 30 version, my card is also 30. http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=Sapphire&model=HD+7870&interface=PCI-E&memType=&memSize=2048

What should I do here?

Edit: Just changed power limit from +20 to +10 in AB. Clocks are no longer fluctuating... so confused


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Thought I had fixed my fluctuating clocks problem by removing CCC but the problem is back now in Crysis 2. Guess it's time to flash a different BIOS? Some one help me out never done this before. The TPU site only shows one BIOS on file for this card and it's a 30 version, my card is also 30. http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=Sapphire&model=HD+7870&interface=PCI-E&memType=&memSize=2048
> 
> What should I do here?


Have you increased the Power limit in CCC? That fixed fluctuation for me.


----------



## M3TAl

Just edited my post right before you posted, seriously confused here... +20 and it fluctuates but +10 no fluctuating.


----------



## Netboy

Full Cover Block for HD 7870 XT Sapphire Boost from liquidextasy









http://www.liquid-extasy.de/gpu-kuehler/ati/7xx0-series/narrow-line-ati-hd-7870-sapphire-boost-detail?showall=1#beschreibung


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netboy*
> 
> Full Cover Block for HD 7870 XT Sapphire Boost from liquidextasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.liquid-extasy.de/gpu-kuehler/ati/7xx0-series/narrow-line-ati-hd-7870-sapphire-boost-detail?showall=1#beschreibung


Ooh nice find.


----------



## peterman25

Driver that was previously being used = 9.10 from 11/2012. I have installed 12.104 from 03/2013. 100% load with new driver case was wide open. Temps dropped 3-4 degrees with it closed. I will now conduct new tests to see if I can get the problems and tearing in BF3 to happen. I am going to apply new thermal paste later today too.


no load


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> Driver that was previously being used = 9.10 from 11/2012. I have installed 12.104 from 03/2013. 100% load with new driver case was wide open. Temps dropped 3-4 degrees with it closed. I will now conduct new tests to see if I can get the problems and tearing in BF3 to happen. I am going to apply new thermal paste later today too.
> 
> 
> no load


Have you tried 13.6?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> Driver that was previously being used = 9.10 from 11/2012. I have installed 12.104 from 03/2013. 100% load with new driver case was wide open. Temps dropped 3-4 degrees with it closed. I will now conduct new tests to see if I can get the problems and tearing in BF3 to happen. I am going to apply new thermal paste later today too.
> 
> 
> no load


Why are you using old drivers when the newer 13.x drivers actually contain the profiles for our Tahiti-based cards?

The 13.6 Beta drivers are by far the best I've seen yet for BF3, specifically.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> Driver that was previously being used = 9.10 from 11/2012. I have installed 12.104 from 03/2013. 100% load with new driver case was wide open. Temps dropped 3-4 degrees with it closed. I will now conduct new tests to see if I can get the problems and tearing in BF3 to happen. I am going to apply new thermal paste later today too.
> 
> 
> no load


Your temps are exactly the same as mine except mine fan is 25% idle 925Core @ -20 powerlimit and 70% full load 1150core +20 power limit. What are your ambient temps.


----------



## peterman25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Your temps are exactly the same as mine except mine fan is 25% idle 925Core @ -20 powerlimit and 70% full load 1150core +20 power limit. What are your ambient temps.


anywhere from 75-80 F


----------



## peterman25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Why are you using old drivers when the newer 13.x drivers actually contain the profiles for our Tahiti-based cards?
> 
> The 13.6 Beta drivers are by far the best I've seen yet for BF3, specifically.


Good to know. I'll load those drivers up now. Thank you.


----------



## M3TAl

Do you really have to run the fan so high to get those temps?

My card idles 25% fan 35-37C and gaming it never goes over 72C fan on auto around 50-60%. Ambient is around 28-29C.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> anywhere from 75-80 F


Yeah mine are about 75 F. I would say set up a custom fan profile in AfterBurner, but it seems you have some other issues as well. I think it will be Thermal paste/ mount issue because your Vrm temps are about right, but idk for sure. I'd try that and newest drivers first. Then if your still having issues I would consider rma on that card.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> Good to know. I'll load those drivers up now. Thank you.


Definitely try the newest beta drivers first, then if you still have the funky graphics with properly installed graphics (per the first post at the bottom on how to set up afterburner), I would send the card back...

Severe graphics corruption usually means the card has issues, then again it also looks like another program in the back ground is interfering (never had it happen, but I guess it could happen).

Try turning everything off and shutting down all unneeded processes next time you bench, after the newest drivers are installed properly with a driver cleaner program, just to knock out any possibility.. Like I said, I wouldn't change out thermal paste or fan mod the card (to make it run cooler) until it runs a benchmark without issue..
The card shouldn't artifact till it hits lower to mid 90s Celsius at stock settings.


----------



## Danger-Close

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netboy*
> 
> Full Cover Block for HD 7870 XT Sapphire Boost from liquidextasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.liquid-extasy.de/gpu-kuehler/ati/7xx0-series/narrow-line-ati-hd-7870-sapphire-boost-detail?showall=1#beschreibung


just when i gave up and bought a universal block!


----------



## peterman25

Idle temps are good with the new beta 13.6 driver. 20% fan. I will see what temps are like now lowering the fan speeds and using the Valley benchmark tool.


----------



## peterman25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you really have to run the fan so high to get those temps?
> 
> My card idles 25% fan 35-37C and gaming it never goes over 72C fan on auto around 50-60%. Ambient is around 28-29C.


Thanks for this. I do have a profile in afterburner going. A 70% fan will keep the card under 70C. A 65% fan keeps the card at 70-72C.

I haven't attempted any paste yet. I wanted to go with drivers first. I hope to be able to install a 120mm fan tomorrow in front of the card attached to the drive cage in an Antec 900. That should help a little too.


----------



## releva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> Thanks for this. I do have a profile in afterburner going. A 70% fan will keep the card under 70C. A 65% fan keeps the card at 70-72C.
> 
> I haven't attempted any paste yet. I wanted to go with drivers first. I hope to be able to install a 120mm fan tomorrow in front of the card attached to the drive cage in an Antec 900. That should help a little too.


Just buy 2 80mm fan and tie them together. Remove the original fan and place it the 2 80mm fan infront of the heatsink. My load temperature came down from 80c to 60c. Cheaper than accelero.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netboy*
> 
> Full Cover Block for HD 7870 XT Sapphire Boost from liquidextasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.liquid-extasy.de/gpu-kuehler/ati/7xx0-series/narrow-line-ati-hd-7870-sapphire-boost-detail?showall=1#beschreibung


Would this fit on he Myst?


----------



## Kamycrs

lol


----------



## Kamycrs

lol


----------



## peterman25

Myst Edition BF3 players....What is this lovely gem that I was able to capture? I had the game going for about 2 hours. No issues. Then this started happening. After reading up on it a little bit it just seems that BF3 is just a super buggy game all around. Am I wrong in my assumption?


----------



## MikeMike86

I've never seen that in bf3, I haven't gone through the single player yet either...

On my 7870Myst. (I sent back the better card after modding the worse card), I was able to hit 1150cor and 1650mem on the .28 bios when I flashed to .30 I hit 1150core still but I can't even budge the mem without it crashing, have yet to try others.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> Myst Edition BF3 players....What is this lovely gem that I was able to capture? I had the game going for about 2 hours. No issues. Then this started happening. After reading up on it a little bit it just seems that BF3 is just a super buggy game all around. Am I wrong in my assumption?


OMG!!!

Santa Maria en Los Campos De Batella Tres


----------



## peterman25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> OMG!!!
> 
> Santa Maria en Los Campos De Batella Tres


Absolutely hilarious!! I was amazed that I was able to get that capture. At the time it was a flash that was totally random, but at the same time wouldn't go away. It just kept flashing as I moved around.

I have read a few posts about flashing to the .28 bios. Does it really provide more stability/less issues? I can't say that I want to overclock the card. I just want it to perform properly at stock. Do I just tone down the game settings from Ultra or whatever the game has the settings at to get away from potential issues? Am I asking too much from the card at stock with a game like BF3?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterman25*
> 
> Absolutely hilarious!! I was amazed that I was able to get that capture. At the time it was a flash that was totally random, but at the same time wouldn't go away. It just kept flashing as I moved around.
> 
> I have read a few posts about flashing to the .28 bios. Does it really provide more stability/less issues? I can't say that I want to overclock the card. I just want it to perform properly at stock. Do I just tone down the game settings from Ultra or whatever the game has the settings at to get away from potential issues? Am I asking too much from the card at stock with a game like BF3?


That seems like artifact-ing due to VRMs hitting high temps.

If you have the space, take the shroud off and put 3x80mm fans lengthwise blowing directly at the heatsink and vrm area

With Afterburner unofficial OC enabled, you should be able to hit 1100mhz on core with +20% voltage, that voltage, it's absolutely safe on tahiti

In afterburner disable OC with powerplay support so that it doesn't Hit the power regulator and downclock this is a BIG issue for these cards.

They limit the power because of the VRM temp problem... However, with 3x80mm fans ~50cfm fans, you should have no problem with +20% 1100

If you want 1200mhz, you need ~60cfm fans, which would be loud and not really worth it.

The bios issue, ah... I say just stick to stock, it didn't make a huge difference for me.. and IDK if the other guys are testing properly, LOL..

But as far as should you OC, It's a good 15-20% increase in performance for not alotta work, so up to you. I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Kamycrs

ok so what is everyones thoughts with different bios in terms of overclocking the card? i have the Saphhire card bios .30 and im running 1150/1600 voltage at @ 1262 under Trixx and i set +20 on power settings (temps stays under 71)! do you think the newer bios can help overclock higher?

what is everyone's experience on different bios?


----------



## Kamycrs

and also i just noticed something weird ! when i set the voltage in Trixx it wont change in GPU-Z !! (for example if i set it to 1.3 , it wont go higher than 1.21 in GPU-Z) it wont actually matter if i play with the voltage because it doesnt change at all!!!

anyone have any idea?


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> and also i just noticed something weird ! when i set the voltage in Trixx it wont change in GPU-Z !! (for example if i set it to 1.3 , it wont go higher than 1.21 in GPU-Z) it wont actually matter if i play with the voltage because it doesnt change at all!!!
> 
> anyone have any idea?


That is weird, which catalyst are you using.

1260 is a very high clock..

Most of us are stuck at 1200 for 100% game load situations, 1250 works for me at low resolutions.. but not at 25x16


----------



## M3TAl

Haven't tried changing voltage yet but I can tell you GPU-Z gives me different VDDC reading than both Afterburner and HWiNFO64. GPU-Z saying 1.227V and AB&HWiNFO say 1.256V.


----------



## tp4tissue

AFBur is completely wrong, disregard it.


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> That is weird, which catalyst are you using.
> 
> 1260 is a very high clock..
> 
> Most of us are stuck at 1200 for 100% game load situations, 1250 works for me at low resolutions.. but not at 25x16


oh my bad! i meant 1.256 for the voltage not the core lol....im actually using 13.6beta...

im not sure if everyone experience the same in GPU-Z where it shows lower voltage than Trixx or AfterBurner??(even at 1.3 still stays below 1.21ish)


----------



## Kamycrs

i really think it actually doesnt matter if you change the voltage in these cards! unless im doing something wrong! it seems they are locked in certain ways!...i dont know i could be wrong!!


----------



## M3TAl

Ya changing to 1300mV in AB doesn't make any difference for me. I'll play around with it tomorrow though.


----------



## Buska103

anyone find this really strange?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396886/strange-powercolor-hd7870-tahiti-le-myst-edition-with-2048-shaders/0_50


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> anyone find this really strange?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1396886/strange-powercolor-hd7870-tahiti-le-myst-edition-with-2048-shaders/0_50


Unlocked itself to 7970 overnight. LOL.


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol. I want one of those travestite 7870s


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> anyone find this really strange?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1396886/strange-powercolor-hd7870-tahiti-le-myst-edition-with-2048-shaders/0_50


Photoshop?


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ya changing to 1300mV in AB doesn't make any difference for me. I'll play around with it tomorrow though.


what is the max voltage for 7870 tahiti anyways? is it 1300mV or 1256mV?


----------



## M3TAl

I think AB and HWiNFO both read the voltage wrong. GPU-Z seems correct considering how dynamically it changes. Highest I've seen in it is 1.225V.

Edit: Just downloaded, installed TRIXX. It does work for my Sapphire card. Here's proof. Set constant voltage in settings and applied 1300mv.

Edit2: Now it won't let me lower the voltage







Such a buggy card to tinker with.


----------



## eBombzor

In order to adjust voltage, you must force it to be constant. The max is 1.3v but that's a little high 24/7

Both AB and HWiNFO show target voltage while GPU-Z shows actual voltage affected by v-droop. You can make AB show actual voltage just like GPU-Z through a .txt edit.

Add
VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 0
MVDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 0

to the end of the [Settings] inside the Afterburner .txt


----------



## peterman25

Alright...Applied new paste. Old was dry and cracked. No difference in temps.

Notice the clocks on the graph...Going from 925 to 975. Is that the instability that others have experienced? Is there a fix? Try a different bios? Thanks.


----------



## peterman25

As I found in another post...

Added +10 to the power limit in AB and the jumps went away. Fan has to run at 85% to keep the card at 75C. This is in a 80F room. Onto a different cooling solution. I love all the ideas here.


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I think AB and HWiNFO both read the voltage wrong. GPU-Z seems correct considering how dynamically it changes. Highest I've seen in it is 1.225V.
> 
> Edit: Just downloaded, installed TRIXX. It does work for my Sapphire card. Here's proof. Set constant voltage in settings and applied 1300mv.
> 
> Edit2: Now it won't let me lower the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a buggy card to tinker with.


nice to find that out man!!!... im gonna try that later!! do you know whats the safe Voltage thou? some people say you should keep it under 1.25 ! but is that true? if that's true there's no point to set it to constant voltage for higher voltage???

Edit: i tried the force constant voltage it appears in GPU-Z i set it around 1.3 but as soon as you use a benchmark software it goes back and stays around 1.25 and it never goes back up!! weird....

Edit 2: it seems whenever GPU Core is on Idle around: 501mhz the voltage is constant around 1.3! but as soon as the GPU CORE Raises up the Voltage goes lower!!!.....what is wrong with this???....


----------



## M0reP0wer

Hi I'm thinking of investing in one of these fine cards but have a question about getting it to run cooler. I plan on using it often at close to 100% load doing some litecoin mining. However I will also game from it too. My question is, can anyone recommend an aftermarket universal air cooling solution that I can just slap on there and have it work pretty well? I saw the cooling suggestions on the OP and I don't feel confident enough in my skills to do all sorts of fancy stuff to get it to cool super well.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Hi I'm thinking of investing in one of these fine cards but have a question about getting it to run cooler. I plan on using it often at close to 100% load doing some litecoin mining. However I will also game from it too. My question is, can anyone recommend a universal aftermarket air cooling solution that I can just slap on there and have it work pretty well? I saw the cooling suggestions on the OP and I don't feel confident enough in my skills to do all sorts of fancy stuff to get it to cool super well.


Well slapping on 2 90mm fans onto the heatsink isn't any harder than installing an aftermarket cooling solution. And it's much cheaper.


----------



## M0reP0wer

My only problem is I don't know how to rig up something like that. I searched youtube for a vid but nothing came up.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> Edit 2: it seems whenever GPU Core is on Idle around: 501mhz the voltage is constant around 1.3! but as soon as the GPU CORE Raises up the Voltage goes lower!!!.....what is wrong with this???....


That's vdroop and it's normal. Just like a CPU has vdroop. Now if the cards had LLC options like a motherboard to counteract vdroop, well that would be nice.

Also I got AB to let me increase voltage and decrease it. Don't care for TRIXX so I'm uninstalling it. AB and TRIXX are both just a GUI for Rivatuner anyways and I think AB does a better job.


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That's vdroop and it's normal. Just like a CPU has vdroop. Now if the cards had LLC options like a motherboard to counteract vdroop, well that would be nice.
> 
> Also I got AB to let me increase voltage and decrease it. Don't care for TRIXX so I'm uninstalling it. AB and TRIXX are both just a GUI for Rivatuner anyways and I think AB does a better job.


True on that! i always thought when you set it to constant voltage it wont do the vdroop anymore!...now i see it wont change anything lol.....!!! i guess i should stick to 1150/1600


----------



## M3TAl

Has anyone tried editing the voltages in BIOS? So us lazy people can keep our low volts/clocks at idle but have a little extra juice for higher oc on full load?


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I still have problems so i will start from begining what have i tryed.
> 
> At first,my card VTX3D 7870 Black Edition came with 031 Bios
> With that bios there was no boost at all in game,only before entering in game was 975MHz boost but in game was at 925MHz al the time.
> I tried set Power limit to 10 and to 20 after that,then i have boost in game but it was not constant,it was switching from 975 to 925 and reverse all the time.
> But with Power Limit 10 or 20 the card started to consume up to 130A what was resulting with overheating and later black screen.
> 
> Last night i flashed 028 Bios,entered in game and the card was at boost at 975 Mhz,all at default,Power Limit on 0(default).
> BUT,that lasted for first minute or two in game,later card started to switching between 925 and 975 MHz.
> Now with this 028 Bios i have constant boost only for first minute in game.
> I make some tests today with Valley Benchmark 1.0
> 
> System is
> 2500K at default because i want to make sure that card can have enough power,else on 4.5 Ghz
> VTX3D 7870 Black Edition with Accelero S1 Rev.2 +12cm 1900rpm fan and just for this testing one more 14cm fan at 1600rpm
> Seasonic S12II 430W http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/power_supply/seasonic_s12ii_ss-430gb_430w_atx_psu/1
> 
> Software
> Ati 13.6 Beta drivers
> MSI AfterBurner 2.3.1
> Valley Benchmark 1.0
> GPU-Z
> Bios 028
> 
> I tried with CCC installed and then without CCC(complete uninstall of drivers,Driver Sweeper and CCleaner),same results.
> 
> Here are the pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0177_zps7267103a.jpg.html
> Default
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/noCCC_zps8834482b.jpg.html
> Power Limit +2
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Power2_zps8725a20d.jpg.html
> Power Limit +5
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/5-1_zps20a78766.jpg.html
> Power Limit +7
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/7noCCC_zpsf3580cb3.jpg.html
> Power Limit +8
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/8_zps2f11aef6.jpg.html
> Power Limit +10
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/10_zpsf27808a9.jpg.html
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/10137_zps8706d9b8.gif.html
> 
> 
> 
> After that tests i found out that with Power Limit from +1 to +6 the situation is the same as when Power limit is in on 0,constant GPU usage and frequency oscillation.
> Temperatures are about 58C max for GPU and 60C max for VRM.
> When is Power Limit on +7 to +10 then the boost is constant and there is no GPU usage and frequency oscillation BUT after about 3 minutes running Valley Benchmark or game(BF3) amps go crazy and went from usually 80A to 120-130 and the temperature go sky high and amps and temps have tendention to go more so i have to immediately turn off test or game.
> 
> What could be the problem,bad regulation on card or to powerless power supply for that card so the card "go crazy" somehow because it has no enough power?


I was hoping that my power supply,Seasonic S12 430W is the cause of that problem so i get a new Seasonic G 550W and the problem is still here








With 031 bios that came with card i have no boost if everything on default,with +5 Power limit i got some boost but that is not very good,the car constantly switcing between 925 and 975MHz,if i rise Power Limit above 5,at 6,7,10,15 or 20 i got some boost but then amps go to 100+ and temp rise to 80-90C and i must immediately turn off the game.
Is my card ready for RMA







?


----------



## turilas

Recently my Powercolor 7870 tahiti le's driver is stopping working sometimes and it shut down itself for 1 sec when playing guild wars 2 or borderlands 2. Temps are fine, airflow is good in case but i hear in start up weird sizzling sound.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I was hoping that my power supply,Seasonic S12 430W is the cause of that problem so i get a new Seasonic G 550W and the problem is still here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 031 bios that came with card i have no boost if everything on default,with +5 Power limit i got some boost but that is not very good,the car constantly switcing between 925 and 975MHz,if i rise Power Limit above 5,at 6,7,10,15 or 20 i got some boost but then amps go to 100+ and temp rise to 80-90C and i must immediately turn off the game.
> Is my card ready for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I would try re-applying TIM or strapping more fans onto the heatsink before RMAing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turilas*
> 
> Recently my Powercolor 7870 tahiti le's driver is stopping working sometimes and it shut down itself for 1 sec when playing guild wars 2 or borderlands 2. Temps are fine, airflow is good in case but i hear in start up weird sizzling sound.


The driver or your PC? If it's the driver that shuts off for 1 sec, it's a common problem with certain games.


----------



## turilas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> The driver or your PC? If it's the driver that shuts off for 1 sec, it's a common problem with certain games.


13.6 beta and problem came on 13.4


----------



## MikeMike86

Forcing constant voltage doesn't stop the Vdroop, it forces the gpu to run at its max voltage, so it will hit 1.25v at idle but still droop to 1.22v or so.
Vdroop is caused by the inductors from what I've learned recently, the only way to change the droop is to replace the inductors.. Which is what I was looking into, but looks to be a terrible pain.

The max voltage for these vards varies from card to card due to Asics quality, one card of mine hit 1.235 and the other barely hits 1.22 under load. Just cause the tuning software hits 1.3v doesn't mean the card will, learned that in the past with bios modding on the gtx4xx series.
Speaking of that, I hope someone takes over creating the ati tools so we can start modding bios again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I was hoping that my power supply,Seasonic S12 430W is the cause of that problem so i get a new Seasonic G 550W and the problem is still here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 031 bios that came with card i have no boost if everything on default,with +5 Power limit i got some boost but that is not very good,the car constantly switcing between 925 and 975MHz,if i rise Power Limit above 5,at 6,7,10,15 or 20 i got some boost but then amps go to 100+ and temp rise to 80-90C and i must immediately turn off the game.
> Is my card ready for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Naw those temps are pretty normal, just make a more aggressive fan profile for your card.. 70c is actually kinda low, these cards normally hit 70s stock and upper 80s overclocked with a good fan profile..
Fan mod for quietness, 2-80mm 2-90mm or 1 high cfm 120mm. The higher cfm the better cooling you will get.


----------



## MikeMike86

I unlocked my 7950 to an 8970!!


Just kidding... Just a simple copy and paste could be done by anyone with paint.


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Forcing constant voltage doesn't stop the Vdroop, it forces the gpu to run at its max voltage, so it will hit 1.25v at idle but still droop to 1.22v or so.
> Vdroop is caused by the inductors from what I've learned recently, the only way to change the droop is to replace the inductors.. Which is what I was looking into, but looks to be a terrible pain.
> 
> The max voltage for these vards varies from card to card due to Asics quality, one card of mine hit 1.235 and the other barely hits 1.22 under load. Just cause the tuning software hits 1.3v doesn't mean the card will, learned that in the past with bios modding on the gtx4xx series.
> Speaking of that, I hope someone takes over creating the ati tools so we can start modding bios again.
> Naw those temps are pretty normal, just make a more aggressive fan profile for your card.. 70c is actually kinda low, these cards normally hit 70s stock and upper 80s overclocked with a good fan profile..
> Fan mod for quietness, 2-80mm 2-90mm or 1 high cfm 120mm. The higher cfm the better cooling you will get.


So then you didn't do the volt mod? I remember way back in the thread you mentioned you might give it a go. I was very curious to hear the results after you pulled it off.


----------



## MikeMike86

Naw volt mod was a no go, I guess since we can control our voltage with the apps there would be no point in the simple volt mod as it would give the same voltage.. Meaning a hardcore mod would be needed to get more voltage, simple mod is like a variable resistor and two wires, hardcore mod is like this:
http://www.legitreviews.com/news/12908/ a 7970 clocked to 1747core and 1971mem.. in which he was running 1.63v on the core and the card died after running the bench which fried the core and most of the vrms..

More voltage than I want but that's what it would take to get the small increase I wanted, not to mention mods like above have a chance to fry the card before any real testing.. I'm not electrically inclined enough for that kind of mod..

Next bet was to swap or piggy back the inductors, I just haven't looked into that much yet.. CL3P2O told me he took an 8800gtx to 1180mhz with an inductor mod, which is sick especially on an older card, I think my 9800gtx only hits around high 800s.


----------



## M3TAl

There is a tool being worked on over at TPU for BIOS editing. It's still in the early stages. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183423

There's also a guy on OCN who has been modding BIOS's for people. Check this out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread


----------



## MikeMike86

Nice find, I gave up looking for anything a while ago.
I didn't figure anyone was going to replace the guy who didn't have time to continue working on it.

Gonna have to play with my myst first and see if I can come up with something.


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There is a tool being worked on over at TPU for BIOS editing. It's still in the early stages. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183423
> 
> There's also a guy on OCN who has been modding BIOS's for people. Check this out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread


nice find!!!! i wonder it would be helpful for our cards!!!


----------



## MikeMike86

I still say it won't do anything for voltage, but it will allow easy access to the board power mod, up to 50% anstead of just 20%.

I was gonna flash my card,, then realized I changed out the case on the pc I put it into, so it doesn't have a card reader anymore... I really should break down and buy a usb stick.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> nice to find that out man!!!... im gonna try that later!! do you know whats the safe Voltage thou? some people say you should keep it under 1.25 ! but is that true? if that's true there's no point to set it to constant voltage for higher voltage???
> 
> Edit: i tried the force constant voltage it appears in GPU-Z i set it around 1.3 but as soon as you use a benchmark software it goes back and stays around 1.25 and it never goes back up!! weird....
> 
> Edit 2: it seems whenever GPU Core is on Idle around: 501mhz the voltage is constant around 1.3! *but as soon as the GPU CORE Raises up the Voltage goes lower*!!!.....what is wrong with this???....


This is normal.. the Gpu eats power, such when it draws more current the voltage goes down.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Well slapping on 2 90mm fans onto the heatsink isn't any harder than installing an aftermarket cooling solution. And it's much cheaper.


I recommend 3x80mm because the card is quite long.. You can use 3x90mm, but then that's too long:thumb:


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I was hoping that my power supply,Seasonic S12 430W is the cause of that problem so i get a new Seasonic G 550W and the problem is still here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 031 bios that came with card i have no boost if everything on default,with +5 Power limit i got some boost but that is not very good,the car constantly switcing between 925 and 975MHz,if i rise Power Limit above 5,at 6,7,10,15 or 20 i got some boost but then amps go to 100+ and temp rise to 80-90C and i must immediately turn off the game.
> Is my card ready for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


All of us has this problem.. Thats why you need to take the shroud off and put 3x 80mm fans under it... this is necessary.. the powergating is designed to never overload the vrm.. as there are too few of them, and they're poorly cooled.. that's why you see the fluctuations, because it doesn't want to get too hot.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Forcing constant voltage doesn't stop the Vdroop, it forces the gpu to run at its max voltage, so it will hit 1.25v at idle but still droop to 1.22v or so.
> Vdroop is caused by the inductors from what I've learned recently, the only way to change the droop is to replace the inductors.. Which is what I was looking into, but looks to be a terrible pain.
> 
> The max voltage for these vards varies from card to card due to Asics quality, one card of mine hit 1.235 and the other barely hits 1.22 under load. Just cause the tuning software hits 1.3v doesn't mean the card will, learned that in the past with bios modding on the gtx4xx series.
> Speaking of that, I hope someone takes over creating the ati tools so we can start modding bios again.
> Naw those temps are pretty normal, just make a more aggressive fan profile for your card.. 70c is actually kinda low, these cards normally hit 70s stock and upper 80s overclocked with a good fan profile..
> Fan mod for quietness, 2-80mm 2-90mm or 1 high cfm 120mm. The higher cfm the better cooling you will get.


Forcing constant voltage gives me 1.285 idle, and peak 100% game load of 1.242, and peak OCCT test of 1.23 (which is too low to sustain 1200)


----------



## bryanisleet

I recently bought the PowerColor 7870 Myst Edition to replace my 6870. Before installing my 7870 I've uninstalled all of my drivers and installed the newest driver (13.4). I run through furmark fine, but when I play games my drivers crash and recover and have this checkered pattern across my screen. I've tried driver versions 13.4 and 13.6 so far and it happens on both. I'm currently testing 12.10 right now. My card is at stock clocks right now (975/1500) and I was wondering if this was a driver problem or should I just RMA the card?

System specs below

edit: I ran through unigine again and a flashing checkered pattern appeared in the top right corner.


----------



## MikeMike86

Yea still droopin, I just never saw a difference under load.. At idle it ramps it up but these cards never crashed idle.


----------



## M3TAl

Tried flashing a modified BIOS to my card last night. Set VRM signal to 170 for 1300 mv and power limit 50%. Didn't work, if anything my voltage lowered under load. Totally forgot to check if power limit changed... it was late and I flashed stock BIOS back. Will mess with it again in an hour or two.


----------



## mkmatt

I'm running the Myst Edition 7870 right now and I'm curious why everyone seems to be pushing 1.2+V. At 1.062V I'm getting a steady 1100Mhz overclock with reasonable temps at 50% fan. Is there any downside to running a lower voltage if it's stable? I ran a similar undervolt/overclock on my previous card for quite some time with no issues.







This is after several hours of Bitcoin mining with several high flow case fans pushing air through as well.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmatt*
> 
> I'm running the Myst Edition 7870 right now and I'm curious why everyone seems to be pushing 1.2+V. At 1.062V I'm getting a steady 1100Mhz overclock with reasonable temps at 50% fan. Is there any downside to running a lower voltage if it's stable? I ran a similar undervolt/overclock on my previous card for quite some time with no issues.
> 
> This is after several hours of Bitcoin mining with several high flow case fans pushing air through as well.


Are you using TRIXX? Nice job btw







!


----------



## mkmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Are you using TRIXX? Nice job btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yes I am. Powerup Tuner was way too glitchy and I couldn't get Afterburner to adjust the voltage directly.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmatt*
> 
> Yes I am. Powerup Tuner was way too glitchy and I couldn't get Afterburner to adjust the voltage directly.


In Trixx the voltage does not seem to stick. For me I have to force constant voltage for it to work. But then the 2d voltage is set the 3d voltage. So it stays at 1.18 or whatever I set it to ALL the time. How did you do it?


----------



## bebius

Hallo mates, 1st post for me although I've been reading the forums for years. I bought my 7870xt so you can add me in the owners' list.
I tried to find out which is the stock voltage for my card and got confused. The voltage goes up to 1.256V without overclocking. Is this correct? Most people report lower voltages as far as I can see. I also installed trixx and in the overclocking tab the voltages goes to 1.256 when I press the "reset' button.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Hallo mates, 1st post for me although I've been reading the forums for years. I bought my 7870xt so you can add me in the owners' list.
> I tried to find out which is the stock voltage for my card and got confused. The voltage goes up to 1.256V without overclocking. Is this correct? Most people report lower voltages as far as I can see. I also installed trixx and in the overclocking tab the voltages goes to 1.256 when I press the "reset' button.


As previously stated by myself and a couple others, at stock without any sort of tweaking the VDDC will fluctuate anywhere from 1.188v to 1.256v depending on the load. In my experience, it will almost always go to 1.256 in a game.

I'd also like to state that with my Myst on .32 bios I have had not 1 instance of clock and usage fluctuations at all. I see other people posting that it goes from 975 to 925 core and even OC core to 925. All I can recommend is to try 0.32 if you have elpida. It cripples any memory overclocking but runs much cooler (at 1.213v and 1200 core my max temp is 68c core and 73c VRM).


----------



## jcm27

Really contemplating whether to sell my Poweroclor Myst and get a HD7970/GTX680 or get a second 7870XT.
What are your thoughts guys?
How well do these run in crossfire?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Really contemplating whether to sell my Poweroclor Myst and get a HD7970/GTX680 or get a second 7870XT.
> What are your thoughts guys?
> How well do these run in crossfire?


CFX is totally broken right now. Your way better off with a 7970 or 770 (a cheaper, faster 680)


----------



## jcm27

Could you elaborate more on why it is "broken" please.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Could you elaborate more on why it is "broken" please.


Frame latency. Until AMD releases the driver that is supposedly supposed to fix it, no one can recommend CFX.

Frame latency on CFX makes 60 FPS feel like 30 FPS.

Here is an example:


----------



## jcm27

Wow, that is bad.
Any idea on when these drivers are supposed to be released or even if AMD are working on it?


----------



## M3TAl

Crossfire was mostly a headache for me (2x 5770's). Worked decently on the "big" AAA titles but not so much on other smaller/older games. Either sort of worked or didn't work at all. Was really annoying.

One powerful card over 2 lesser cards all the way!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Wow, that is bad.
> Any idea on when these drivers are supposed to be released or even if AMD are working on it?


June or July


----------



## akbisw

So in the pursuit of glory and humane temp in my room, I got myself a Thermalright HR-03 just like in the image below:

The fans are tilted way more than the gpu, gpu itself is not bending that much








Temps are in the 60C range after hour long game sessions. Also, I manually switch the voltage, 1200mv for gaming and 800mv otherwise. It is a real bummer that I cant change 2d and 3d voltage separately without forcing the same volt on both. But yea You can easily have 1100 core clock on below 1100mv so that should bring down the temps a lot. Also, 1200mv on TRIXX doesnt force the same volt on gpu as you can see in the gpu-z.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Just purhcased my sapphire XT 7870







Will be joining the club soon....weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> So in the pursuit of glory and humane temp in my room, I got myself a Thermalright HR-03


Those are nice. I have two of them that I bought for 2 pair of 4770s I bought a few years ago and they work good for air cooling.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> All of us has this problem.. Thats why you need to take the shroud off and put 3x 80mm fans under it... this is necessary.. the powergating is designed to never overload the vrm.. as there are too few of them, and they're poorly cooled.. that's why you see the fluctuations, because it doesn't want to get too hot.


Yesterday I almost sent my card to RMA,i was returned stock cooler and try the card in my computer to see is everything ok with cooler and than i tried testing again







,with stock cooler








And the card is working normally with stock coller,031 bios +20 Power Limit=working,028 and 032 with stock or +10 Power Limit=working.
Here is the picture,028 bios and +5 Power Limit,runing BF3,with maybe 2 switching to 925MHz in 10 minutes,with +7 Pl there is no 925-975 switching,its all the time 975 MHz









http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/028stockcooler5BF3_zpsd6658b81.jpg.html

The weirdest part is that now GPU and VRM have higher temp than with Accelero,now is 68C for GPU and VRM,before,with Accelero it was about 55-60C for GPU and VRM and than card started to be crazy with amps and temps.

I readed akbisw post about UV and for now i am on 975MHz with 1.1V,temps are 57 for GPU and about 55-60 for VRM,tommorow i will try to lower voltage more.

Thanks everyone for help,this is really helpful community









EDIT: @ akbisw Thats 12cm fans,what is rpm?


----------



## bebius

I tried different combos of ccc/trix configs and I finally got the following results with ccc only, power control= +10%:



Does it look ok? VRM temps were ~85C.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Just purhcased my sapphire XT 7870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be joining the club soon....weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Welcome first thing first check if you have hynix memory. If you do overclock that memory to your hearts content ppl have gone as much as 1750 on the memory... Unfortunately I have the crappy Elpidia memory. No memory OC for me...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> I tried different combos of ccc/trix configs and I finally got the following results with ccc only, power control= +10%:
> 
> Does it look ok? VRM temps were ~85C.


I'd possibly go for lower voltage if you are using "force constant voltage". Memory is a little too high but nothing alarming.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Really contemplating whether to sell my Poweroclor Myst and get a HD7970/GTX680 or get a second 7870XT.
> What are your thoughts guys?
> How well do these run in crossfire?


Lol sounding to much like an nvidia fan eBombzor







.

Crossfire is overall not as bad as depicted there, Farcry 3 was terrible the last time I played it ON my gtx480s.. It was the game itself for the most part, I had crazy tearing even with vsync on with my 480s.. Not to mention the stuttering, and the random frame rate drops on those cards.. Main reason why I quit playing, it drove me nuts dropping from 100fps to 20fps randomly.
I haven't played the game in a few months so I can't say as for right now... (the frame drops even with adaptive vsync was garbage)

I'll redownload it just to see, but normally you only get the jitters if you don't cap your frame rate.. Use radeon pro to cap it at like 120fps and you shouldn't have an issue. I cap bo2 at 120 (I run a 60hz monitor) and I get almost no screen tearing with next to zero mouse lag..

If you sell your powercolor, go with the 8970 when it comes out, on paper it's a Titan eater at the price of a 770/780.. I'm crossing my fingers anyhow.

Oh yea and you guys thought the 7870Myst's coolers were bad...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/mwood19861/media/Geeky Stuff/101_2475_zps6c55f2dd.jpg.html


Yea that's the dinky turd powercolor put on the AX7950 for $250.
Now they look like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Lol sounding to much like an nvidia fan eBombzor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Crossfire is overall not as bad as depicted there, Farcry 3 was terrible the last time I played it ON my gtx480s.. It was the game itself for the most part, I had crazy tearing even with vsync on with my 480s.. Not to mention the stuttering, and the random frame rate drops on those cards.. Main reason why I quit playing, it drove me nuts dropping from 100fps to 20fps randomly.
> I haven't played the game in a few months so I can't say as for right now... (the frame drops even with adaptive vsync was garbage)
> 
> I'll redownload it just to see, but normally you only get the jitters if you don't cap your frame rate.. Use radeon pro to cap it at like 120fps and you shouldn't have an issue. I cap bo2 at 120 (I run a 60hz monitor) and I get almost no screen tearing with next to zero mouse lag..
> 
> If you sell your powercolor, go with the 8970 when it comes out, on paper it's a Titan eater at the price of a 770/780.. I'm crossing my fingers anyhow.


I never said I recommended NVidia (nor did I say it was bad choice).

I was just demonstrating the effects of micro-stuttering on CFX compared to low frame latency. My point was to convince him to go for a single stronger card rather than two 7870 XTs.


----------



## MikeMike86

I was flipping ya crap









I know you weren't suggesting Nvidia, but yea both of em have the issue it's just more obvious on crossfire right now.. 8970 ftw though, a single 7950 is only about 5-10% faster when overclocked.. 7970 is probably like 15% or so depending on if it clocks like a champ and if it has a decent cooler.


----------



## mkmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> In Trixx the voltage does not seem to stick. For me I have to force constant voltage for it to work. But then the 2d voltage is set the 3d voltage. So it stays at 1.18 or whatever I set it to ALL the time. How did you do it?


Have not had that issue. Without forcing constant voltage it's staying stable. Haven't encountered any clock fluctuations either. This is on the .032 BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Frame latency. Until AMD releases the driver that is supposedly supposed to fix it, no one can recommend CFX.
> 
> Frame latency on CFX makes 60 FPS feel like 30 FPS.
> 
> Here is an example:


I'm experiencing tearing in Flash player and on some Windows Aero transitions that looks remarkably similar to that. I'm wondering if it has to do with the actual PCI connection rather than Crossfire. I have this card in tandem with my old GTX 550 Ti processing PhysX using the Hybridiz driver. I've noticed that even when the GTX 550 is disabled through device manager but plugged in it's still using 8 PCI lanes. I may try to remove it and see if the problem still occurs -- I'm pretty sure it was there before I installed the hybrid drivers though. I haven't really noticed anything in-game though







. I've tested Wargame: Airland Battle (which was surprisingly hard on my last card), Crysis 3, Mafia II and Bioshock: Infinite with only minor tearing in Crysis and everything else looks fine.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> I was flipping ya crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you weren't suggesting Nvidia, but yea both of em have the issue it's just more obvious on crossfire right now.. 8970 ftw though, a single 7950 is only about 5-10% faster when overclocked.. 7970 is probably like 15% or so depending on if it clocks like a champ and if it has a decent cooler.


Ok. When's the new 8xxx series suppose to come out? Heard next week but wasn't sure.


----------



## jcm27

Ok I think I am convinced on getting a single card, now the choice is just either HD7970 or GTX680








Unless the 8k series is coming out this month, Im not sure I can hold off any longer, would rather sell my 7870XT while it has value.

eBombzor, I thought it was NV's GTX760 which are coming out next week?


----------



## KaBAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmatt*
> 
> I'm running the Myst Edition 7870 right now and I'm curious why everyone seems to be pushing 1.2+V. At 1.062V I'm getting a steady 1100Mhz overclock with reasonable temps at 50% fan. Is there any downside to running a lower voltage if it's stable? I ran a similar undervolt/overclock on my previous card for quite some time with no issues.
> 
> This is after several hours of Bitcoin mining with several high flow case fans pushing air through as well.


I do the same thing and not many people noticed. I have a nice cool 100% stable 1150 MHz at 1.188 V. In most games I play the core hits about 72 C max.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Oh yea and you guys thought the 7870Myst's coolers were bad... *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


Wait....Whaaat! Ahahahaha!


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaBAM*
> 
> I do the same thing and not many people noticed. I have a nice cool 100% stable 1150 MHz at 1.188 V. In most games I play the core hits about 72 C max.


Anyone here that has set 1.225v in afterburner or any other utility will have around 1.188v in gpu-z because of vdroop. I can lower mine to around 1.000v also at 1100MHz and be stable in most 3d apps, but while folding, I get artifacts in my web browser occasionally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmatt*
> 
> I'm running the Myst Edition 7870 right now and I'm curious why everyone seems to be pushing 1.2+V. At 1.062V I'm getting a steady 1100Mhz overclock with reasonable temps at 50% fan. Is there any downside to running a lower voltage if it's stable? I ran a similar undervolt/overclock on my previous card for quite some time with no issues.
> 
> This is after several hours of Bitcoin mining with several high flow case fans pushing air through as well.
Click to expand...

You might have slight, unnoticeable artifacts, but if your minning it might not be a problem.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcm27*
> 
> Ok I think I am convinced on getting a single card, now the choice is just either HD7970 or GTX680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the 8k series is coming out this month, Im not sure I can hold off any longer, would rather sell my 7870XT while it has value.
> 
> eBombzor, I thought it was NV's GTX760 which are coming out next week?


Honestly I have no idea. I would wait one more month just in case anything comes out.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Welcome first thing first check if you have hynix memory. If you do overclock that memory to your hearts content ppl have gone as much as 1750 on the memory... Unfortunately I have the crappy Elpidia memory. No memory OC for me...


How would I find out if my card has hynix memory? Here is a link to what I bought: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-7870XT2


----------



## Intake

How does the 7870 tahiti le/xt cards fare with 1440p? I'm not sure how much of a performance hit it will be for gaming on games such as battlefield 3. I currently only have 1 card so I was just wondering since I wanted to get rid of my current 720p monitor and get a 1080p or 1440p monitor.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Welcome first thing first check if you have hynix memory. If you do overclock that memory to your hearts content ppl have gone as much as 1750 on the memory... Unfortunately I have the crappy Elpidia memory. No memory OC for me...
> 
> 
> 
> How would I find out if my card has hynix memory? Here is a link to what I bought: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-7870XT2
Click to expand...

You have Hynix memory. I emailed Sapphire a while back and they claimed that all of their 7870 XTs use Hynix memory.


----------



## M0reP0wer

sweet


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Hi guys, I am looking to get some water cooling bits soon and was wondering in regards to a water block for the tahiti would i just get a 7870 water block or one for a 79xx?


----------



## M0reP0wer

The tahiti and XT require a universal cooler if you want to do aftermarket cooling. This is because they are unique and don't use the same pcb as a normal 7870 or 7950. So you'd want a universal water block I'm guessing. Another option I've heard is to use case fans to cool the card but I have yet to find an explanation on how to set this sort of thing up. Maybe one of the more experienced posters in this area could explain how they did it.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shortmaneighty2*
> 
> Hi guys, I am looking to get some water cooling bits soon and was wondering in regards to a water block for the tahiti would i just get a 7870 water block or one for a 79xx?


If you have a sapphire xt then there is This. I'm not sure if it fits other 7870 tahiti though.


----------



## M0reP0wer

After reviewing some universal coolers it seems that even "universal" coolers apply to only a certain range of models of both amd and nvidia gpus. So since the tahiti/xt class of gpus don't work with coolers meant for 7870 or 7950 cards, I'm not sure how to identify a cooler that would work. Does anyone know of a couple good ones (prefer air)?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> The tahiti and XT require a universal cooler if you want to do aftermarket cooling. This is because they are unique and don't use the same pcb as a normal 7870 or 7950. So you'd want a universal water block I'm guessing. Another option I've heard is to use case fans to cool the card but I have yet to find an explanation on how to set this sort of thing up. Maybe one of the more experienced posters in this area could explain how they did it.


It's really not that hard to use regular 90mm fans to cool the card. oats2012 made a great guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/800_100#post_19749703

It's also on the OP.

But since he's going to watercool, he has two choices. Use the Sapphire 7870 XT block or a universal block. The Sapphire block might work for other 7870 XTs because they seem to use an identical PCB layout.


----------



## M3TAl

This is just me ranting because I happen to be drunk at the moment but, I swear my Sapphire 7870 XT was used even though I bought it new







. Never felt like bringing this up prior but I need to vent it now. The PCI bracket on the card which you screw into the case was all bent out of shape. I literally couldn't screw the card into my case without some extreme effort. Literally had to unplug and move my case to an open area just to get the card screwed in with a single screw which flexxed the PCB.

The other day while replacing the Kuhler 620 for a 920 (still waiting on Dwood bracket for the 7870) I completely removed the PCI bracket from the card and bent it with pliers so I could get it to screw into my case.

I have pic of how mangled/messed up the PCI bracket was untouched/brand new. The bracket stock was literally flexing the PCB of the card if you forced a screw into it. After bending it with pliers it seems fixed.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> This is just me ranting because I happen to be drunk at the moment but, I swear my Sapphire 7870 XT was used even though I bought it new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Never felt like bringing this up prior but I need to vent it now. The PCI bracket on the card which you screw into the case was all bent out of shape. I literally couldn't screw the card into my case without some extreme effort. Literally had to unplug and move my case to an open area just to get the card screwed in with a single screw which flexxed the PCB.
> 
> The other day while replacing the Kuhler 620 for a 920 (still waiting on Dwood bracket for the 7870) I completely removed the PCI bracket from the card and bent it with pliers so I could get it to screw into my case.
> 
> I have pic of how mangled/messed up the PCI bracket was untouched/brand new. The bracket stock was literally flexing the PCB of the card if you forced a screw into it. After bending it with pliers it seems fixed.


My Sapphire 7870 XT has the exact same problem. It came with a jacked up PCI bracket.


----------



## M3TAl

I guess that's normal then? If that is the case then huh? What? Sapphire what are you doing?









My Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 was flawless.


----------



## SolidusSnake

Do anyone have the VRM heatsink with the thermal pad still on it for sale??? Let me know, Thank you


----------



## bebius

Guys I was overclocking my xt with overdrive and heaven benchmark 4.0. Power control was set to max and I had reached 1130 core and 1570 mem while continuous running the benchmark and temps were 72 core and 88 vrm. Without stopping the benchmark I overclocked mem to 1600 and the pc insta freezed showing a striped dark yellow screen. What did go wrong? Does the freezed screen I got mean that I had reached a dangerous temp/oc level?


----------



## superleeds27

I've recently bought the 7870 XT VTX3D Version.

Im thinking abiut changing the cooling, what options do we have?

I see the Gelid Icy Rev 2 has some good reviews, or do people suggest another solution?


----------



## enialis

Hello everyone,
yesterday,i bought this graphics card and i noticed an strange noise issue witch is not from the fans.When i load a game and i'm in the main menu it starts "screamming" but when i load my save everything is fine.The same thing happens when i'm trying to render in Autocad.
I found this video on youtube wich has the exact same sound ...What's wrong with my card?Should i return it and take a new one?

Thank you for your replies..

PS:The rest of my pc parts are these:
antec 900/Chieftec 850 W/asus maximus v formula/i7 3770k/corsair vengeance 8giga 1866 mhz/2x60g OCZ Vertex 3 in Raid 0/WD chaviar black 500 Giga+Hitachi 1Tera


----------



## shortmaneighty2

Thanks for all the suggestion's guys, I might just grab the sapphire one and see if it fits. The place i will be getting it from has a decent returns policy so i should be ok. Failing that i will probably just try some different fans/cooling options.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Guys I was overclocking my xt with overdrive and heaven benchmark 4.0. Power control was set to max and I had reached 1130 core and 1570 mem while continuous running the benchmark and temps were 72 core and 88 vrm. Without stopping the benchmark I overclocked mem to 1600 and the pc insta freezed showing a striped dark yellow screen. What did go wrong? Does the freezed screen I got mean that I had reached a dangerous temp/oc level?


Yea it means the OC is unstable. Just back off your memory OC and you should be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enialis*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> yesterday,i bought this graphics card and i noticed an strange noise issue witch is not from the fans.When i load a game and i'm in the main menu it starts "screamming" but when i load my save everything is fine.The same thing happens when i'm trying to render in Autocad.
> I found this video on youtube wich has the exact same sound ...What's wrong with my card?Should i return it and take a new one?
> 
> Thank you for your replies..
> 
> PS:The rest of my pc parts are these:
> antec 900/Chieftec 850 W/asus maximus v formula/i7 3770k/corsair vengeance 8giga 1866 mhz/2x60g OCZ Vertex 3 in Raid 0/WD chaviar black 500 Giga+Hitachi 1Tera


Sounds like severe coil whine. Pretty much every 7870 XT has coil whine, but usually not as severe as this. Coil whine slowly goes away after time but if you can't stand it, you should just return it and buy a new one.


----------



## MikeMike86

Ahh that blue Sapphire pcb is soo ugly! But the cooling is way better.

As for the 8000 series, I have only run into this: AMD Possibly Unveiling Next Generation Radeon HD 8000 Series at E3 2013. Which is June 11-13, if they bring it there then it should be out soon after I would only assume.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Ahh that blue Sapphire pcb is soo ugly! But the cooling is way better.
> 
> As for the 8000 series, I have only run into this: AMD Possibly Unveiling Next Generation Radeon HD 8000 Series at E3 2013. Which is June 11-13, if they bring it there then it should be out soon after I would only assume.


The cooling isn't that much better IMO. It gets pretty loud once it hits 70+ and usually the max temps were in the 80s. But maybe that's just my card.

AMD definitely has something to reveal at E3. There's even been a leak supposedly of their new cards.


----------



## MikeMike86

Yea forgot the fans weren't great, the heat sinks look nicer though..
The fans remind me of my twin frozr, I have to oil those about once a year since they start making funny noises.

Is it just me or does that card look small? Could just be how the shroud looks.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Yea forgot the fans weren't great, the heat sinks look nicer though..
> The fans remind me of my twin frozr, I have to oil those about once a year since they start making funny noises.
> 
> Is it just me or does that card look small? Could just be how the shroud looks.


Yea it looks small but it's actually close to the 7990 in length.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> It's really not that hard to use regular 90mm fans to cool the card. oats2012 made a great guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/800_100#post_19749703
> 
> It's also on the OP.
> 
> But since he's going to watercool, he has two choices. Use the Sapphire 7870 XT block or a universal block. The Sapphire block might work for other 7870 XTs because they seem to use an identical PCB layout.


Ya, I'm pretty sure the sapphire xt narrow line full block would work on the myst at least, but I'm not sure about the other cards, the xfx card in particular. On the website there is an xfx narrow lie block for the 7870b but the notch in the upper right hand corner when viewed from the derlin side, is a little bigger. Also the sink that covers the mosfets is wider. Is this even the xfx tahiti le pcb and block? Idk.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Ahh that blue Sapphire pcb is soo ugly! But the cooling is way better.
> 
> As for the 8000 series, I have only run into this: AMD Possibly Unveiling Next Generation Radeon HD 8000 Series at E3 2013. Which is June 11-13, if they bring it there then it should be out soon after I would only assume.


Matter of opinion. I like the blue, matches the Gigabyte blue of the 970A-UD3.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Matter of opinion. I like the blue, matches the Gigabyte blue of the 970A-UD3.


In that case it wouldn't stick out so bad, come to think of it I have a Gigabyte that's blue... In a box.. Because 3 of the ram slots went bad in 6mo.







it did the lovely boot loop on a bad overclock as well..
Almost forgot I needed to rma and sell that thing lol, they make great boards I just got unlucky.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya all brands have lemons. My old Giga MA78LM-S2H had an IDE port die but was solid besides that. Running an old Asrock S939 to this day still.


----------



## thetwistedblue

Hey guys, I've got the Powercolor 7870 Myst edition with a BIOS of .031. I'm getting the clock fluctuation, where it goes up and down to 60% under load.


----------



## eBombzor

31.2 is the standard for all 7870 XTs. I think AB just reported it incorrectly.


----------



## badtaylorx

woohoo ghetto mod time!!!

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/june13049_zps20aeb872.jpg.html

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/WP_001579_zps322d08d4.jpg.html

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/june13058_zps8c14e4a1.jpg.html

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/june13051_zpsacf189c9.jpg.html

just using up a cppl of AIO coolers i no longer need and having some fun doing it......

i am getting kinda lazy tho......i really shoulda tested those cards before ripping them apart.....


----------



## 8800GT

Ever since I got my new HAF XM my card's temps havn't gotten higher than 68C. That is on crysis 3 maxed as well, usually it's about 65C in games like BF3 etc. Maybe people need to re-evaluate the fan config and space in their case?


----------



## st3f

Proud new owner of a VTX3d 7870 BE here (and newly signed-up)...








Very helpful thread - spent a fair while reading through! At €160 I thought the 7870 LE was a bargain, so I felt I had to buy it (without free games though). It's been absolutely great so far. BIOS is .28. Had the clock fluctuation thing. However reinstalling CCC without activating overdrive and then using AB with the no powerplay option has worked fine. I just did a run at 1200MHz of Valley with stock voltage and 20% power limit - core hit 73 and VRM's 75 with 62% fan... pretty happy with that! All in an old CM 590 case with a few good fans!

One question: is there any way to tell what memory chips the card has, without taking it apart?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> woohoo ghetto mod time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just using up a cppl of AIO coolers i no longer need and having some fun doing it......
> 
> i am getting kinda lazy tho......i really shoulda tested those cards before ripping them apart.....


Very nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3f*
> 
> Proud new owner of a VTX3d 7870 BE here (and newly signed-up)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very helpful thread - spent a fair while reading through! At €160 I thought the 7870 LE was a bargain, so I felt I had to buy it (without free games though). It's been absolutely great so far. BIOS is .28. Had the clock fluctuation thing. However reinstalling CCC without activating overdrive and then using AB with the no powerplay option has worked fine. I just did a run at 1200MHz of Valley with stock voltage and 20% power limit - core hit 73 and VRM's 75 with 62% fan... pretty happy with that! All in an old CM 590 case with a few good fans!
> 
> One question: is there any way to tell what memory chips the card has, without taking it apart?


Yea, some memory chips are exposed on the top of the card.


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> woohoo ghetto mod time!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/june13049_zps20aeb872.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/WP_001579_zps322d08d4.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/june13058_zps8c14e4a1.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/june13051_zpsacf189c9.jpg.html
> 
> 
> just using up a cppl of AIO coolers i no longer need and having some fun doing it......
> i am getting kinda lazy tho......i really shoulda tested those cards before ripping them apart.....


Haha, you caught the bug! I did the same thing without the vrm block and ran them through a gtx480 radiator... Those little pumps in series can move some coolant! In parallel they're nearly impossible to prime.


----------



## mkmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> I suspect you have an 55ID mismatch.
> 
> Begin your flash with *C:\ ATIFLASH -UNLOCKROM 0*
> 
> Put this line in then hit enter, then put in the flash commands indicated in the tutorials you have been given.
> 
> C:\ATIFLASH assumes the app is in your root directory and not in a subdirectory or other partition.


I did some searching and found most of my answer. Bricked the card (power flickered during a flash...Florida....







).

I've fixed bad flashes on ATI cards before but this one isn't recognized so I'm going to have to force it. I have no onboard video so I need to know how to determine the adapter number. I'm using an Nvidia card in the primary slot. Is there any chance of accidentally flashing this card if I choose the wrong adapter number?


----------



## M3TAl

I believe 0 is primary slot 1 is next slot and so on. So if the nvidia is in primary slot then the AMD card is 1. Like this: Atiwinflash -f -p 1


----------



## Levys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enialis*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> yesterday,i bought this graphics card and i noticed an strange noise issue witch is not from the fans.When i load a game and i'm in the main menu it starts "screamming" but when i load my save everything is fine.The same thing happens when i'm trying to render in Autocad.
> I found this video on youtube wich has the exact same sound ...What's wrong with my card?Should i return it and take a new one?
> 
> Thank you for your replies..
> 
> PS:The rest of my pc parts are these:
> antec 900/Chieftec 850 W/asus maximus v formula/i7 3770k/corsair vengeance 8giga 1866 mhz/2x60g OCZ Vertex 3 in Raid 0/WD chaviar black 500 Giga+Hitachi 1Tera


Probably coil wining. Nothing to worry about. Happens when gpu hits about 1000+fps . Can happen in game menus and such when v-sync isn't active


----------



## mkmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I believe 0 is primary slot 1 is next slot and so on. So if the nvidia is in primary slot then the AMD card is 1. Like this: Atiwinflash -f -p 1


I'm pretty sure that's the case also but I want to be totally sure. If I accidentally kill the Nvidia card I'm SOL. Anyone know if that's even a possibility? I'm thinking that the BIOS flash is such a low-level operation that it probably is.


----------



## M3TAl

This is from KaRLiToS' flash guide.
Quote:


> So the "0" in "Atiwinflash -f -p 0 7970XFX.rom " meant the first Card
> 
> 0 : First PCIe Slot
> 1: Second PCIe Slot
> 2: Third PCIe Slot
> 3: Forth PCIe Slot
> 
> So if you have 4 Cards you will have to enter those commands (No need to reboot between each flash, but very important to reboot at the end of the last flashed card)
> 
> atiwinflash -f -p 0 7970XFX.rom
> atiwinflash -f -p 1 7970XFX.rom
> atiwinflash -f -p 2 7970XFX.rom
> atiwinflash -f -p 3 7970XFX.rom


If you could get the pc to boot with just the AMD card in it then you could use a 2nd computer to Remote Desktop it and flash the card form the 2nd pc. Wouldn't have to worry about bricking the Nvidia card.


----------



## mkmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> This is from KaRLiToS' flash guide.
> If you could get the pc to boot with just the AMD card in it then you could use a 2nd computer to Remote Desktop it and flash the card form the 2nd pc. Wouldn't have to worry about bricking the Nvidia card.


I was making things complicated by trying to do it through DOS. I think the flash drive I was using might be bad also -- definitely didn't help.

I assumed it would be device 1 because it's in the second slot, but atiwinflash -i 0 showed the Tahiti. Had to use the -unlockrom switch then -f and it flashed no problem. Thanks for the help!

After all that, still having clock fluctuations







. I think it might be time to RMA.


----------



## Coree

I will get the HD7870 Myst edition soon. How noisy is it at load + OC? Are the noise levels tolerable? Heard that it's very quiet at idle though.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmatt*
> 
> I was making things complicated by trying to do it through DOS. I think the flash drive I was using might be bad also -- definitely didn't help.
> 
> I assumed it would be device 1 because it's in the second slot, but atiwinflash -i 0 showed the Tahiti. Had to use the -unlockrom switch then -f and it flashed no problem. Thanks for the help!
> 
> After all that, still having clock fluctuations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think it might be time to RMA.


Nice to see that you bring card to life








What bios you have now?With 031 bios it fluctuate no mater what you do with software.
Try 028 or 032 bios,disable Overdrive in CCC and disable CCC from startup and that should solve the problem.

I have VTX3D 7870 Black and 032 bios from Powercolor HD 7870 Myst EZ edition http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/135730/powercolor-hd7870-2048-130221.html ,CCC is disabled from startup and i have no fluctuations.
Before i haved a problem with overheating and cause was faulty Accelero S1 rev.2,i think that liquid is leaked,because with stock cooler everything is OK now


----------



## thetwistedblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I will get the HD7870 Myst edition soon. How noisy is it at load + OC? Are the noise levels tolerable? Heard that it's very quiet at idle though.


In short, if you leave it as it comes, it'll probably be very quiet and cool.

This is because many of the cards seem to have a bug. Under load, the clocks fluctuate between 975/925hz and the cpu loads fluctuate between 100% and 60%. My card isalmost silent, never going above 33% fan speed and the gpu temp never rose above 69 C, but the card never reaches it's potential.

There are workarounds to stop this, such as flashing the bios and ramping up the power limit in afterburner. However, apparantely this makes the fan louder. Anything above 40% fan speed is way above the case fans. 100% sounds like a jet engine. There isn't any real cooling on the VRMs either.

I'm definitely keeping the card, because it was excellent value, but if you're planning on pushing past a 15% oc or so, you're going to have to either tolerate noise and heat, or add on the price of aftermarket cooling.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetwistedblue*


Thanks. I was planning to put the Gigabyte HD7850 windforce 2x cooler (2x 100mm fans) to the 7870 Myst. But the problem is, that the Gigabyte fans use a 2-pin power connector and the Myst (92mm cooler) uses a 4-pin :/ I think it'll not work. My second plan is to put a single 120mm fan to the Myst. (Arctic Cooling F12 PWM) Should help the temps too


----------



## Fooliobass

Just submitted for registration.
I have the PowerColor Myst version. Its a nice step up from my MSI Twinfrozr 5770. The PowerColor fan sounds like a turbine, its loud. Also the card does not overclock as well as I had hoped. Eitherway still a nice step up. I am also thinking of getting a second for crossfire.


----------



## thetwistedblue

Has anyone tried replacing the Powercolor Myst stock fan and shroud with the Titan TTC-SC07TZ (RB) Z-AXIS VGA Cooler suggested by Bluesman on Page 1? I'm interested in swapping out the stock fan purely because it's so loud, and cooling the existing radiator with it. I'm just wondering whether the titan's stock fans manage to keep similar temps and vrm temps with slightly less jet engine noise!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> WATERCOOLING TIPS
> 
> So, I conducted a lot of searches on watercooling the 7870 Myst or XT. There are no full waterblocks that I could find. Anyway, Swiftech suggests that universal blocks are better for a number of reasons so I felt the investment was worth it for this card. Since I am using a new 2012 EK design, my hope is that it will last for many cards. So I justified the cost by dividing the investment by 4.
> 
> ...
> 
> I am using a Titan TTC-SC07TZ (RB) Z-AXIS VGA Cooler http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835192026. I bought it at Newegg. You can swap out the fans and I did; I used 2 AKUST FANMOD 95 fans http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25986 that are 95cm diameter but occupy only 90cm space. Their airflow is 40.54cfm at 24.58 db and run at 2,000 rpm max. The Titan card has a fan controller so you can regulate airflow.
> 
> Here are some photos:


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetwistedblue*
> 
> Has anyone tried replacing the Powercolor Myst stock fan and shroud with the Titan TTC-SC07TZ (RB) Z-AXIS VGA Cooler suggested by Bluesman on Page 1? I'm interested in swapping out the stock fan purely because it's so loud, and cooling the existing radiator with it. I'm just wondering whether the titan's stock fans manage to keep similar temps and vrm temps with slightly less jet engine noise!


Those fans on the Titan are not meant to be used as GPU coolers. Use 2 90mm fans and strap them onto the heatsink.


----------



## MikeMike86

That Titan fan won't force air down to the vrm very well, I'm almost sure that alone would allow them to overheat.. The Akust's would work but might be a pain to install since they're oddly shaped.


----------



## thetwistedblue

Hmm.. Thought that might be a cheap easy option. Never mind.


----------



## mkmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> Nice to see that you bring card to life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bios you have now?With 031 bios it fluctuate no mater what you do with software.
> Try 028 or 032 bios,disable Overdrive in CCC and disable CCC from startup and that should solve the problem.
> 
> I have VTX3D 7870 Black and 032 bios from Powercolor HD 7870 Myst EZ edition http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/135730/powercolor-hd7870-2048-130221.html ,CCC is disabled from startup and i have no fluctuations.
> Before i haved a problem with overheating and cause was faulty Accelero S1 rev.2,i think that liquid is leaked,because with stock cooler everything is OK now


I've tried 028, 031 and 032 with no luck. Overdrive is disabled and CCC is not set to startup but the clock is still jumping around between 500 (?), 925, 975 and 1100. Really frustrating!

Also, the card seems to pull a lot of current at idle. What's the difference between "Current" and "Current In" in GPU-Z? I'm seeing over 30A for "Current" and 4A for "Current In" at idle, which seems really high. I hope it's not actually pulling 30A all the time.


----------



## Veky

Hm,something is not ok than,this is my readings
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/current_zps7e5e8d5e.jpg.html

Do you have newest GPU-Z?What power supply do you have?


----------



## perfectofc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Ever since I got my new HAF XM my card's temps havn't gotten higher than 68C. That is on crysis 3 maxed as well, usually it's about 65C in games like BF3 etc. Maybe people need to re-evaluate the fan config and space in their case?


100% for sure - airflow in your case seems to be a huge thing for these cards. I was around 74-75 at load until I added another intake fan which blows onto the video card, now have similar results to yours.


----------



## beezweeky

Airflow is _the_ major factor in keeping these cards cool. I used to keep my side off my case to keep core and vrm temps down below 70 while folding, but I found that by putting the side on I have with a fan blowing directly on the cards I can overclock and fold for days on this thing.


----------



## mkmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> Hm,something is not ok than,this is my readings
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/current_zps7e5e8d5e.jpg.html
> 
> Do you have newest GPU-Z?What power supply do you have?


I switched back to the .032 BIOS and it's lower now, but still high:


----------



## beezweeky

Ok, I'm now confused as my Myst has somehow acquired the ability to flash itself from the 032 bios to the 028 bios. I know without a doubt that it was 032 when I got it. I used Gpu-z to save it even. Now I was messing around with this just to see what it was like(which I do like it). I pressed the info button, and to my surprise it showed bios 028. Is this correct. Gpu-z reports 028 also now. I have gained the ability to change my voltage as now I can raise vddc to 1.270 and Gpu-z reports it as 1.219 instead of 1.188. Well I guess I,m going to test it out a little to see if I can get 1300mhz to stop artifacting.










Edit: not quite, stable it artifacts slightly while folding http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6fepx/
Edit: Ok, after going over some older Gpuz validations, I have found that indeed it was the 028 bios all along but I swear that on my screen it always showed 032. I don't know why only now it is showing up as 028. I looked at that number so many times because I wanted to flash to 028 but was always to lazy, hmmm maybe I should try the 032 bios.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkmatt*
> 
> I switched back to the .032 BIOS and it's lower now, but still high:


Your voltage is high for it to be at idle 1.107v, I'm pretty sure mine idles at .800v


----------



## M3TAl

My sapphire idles 0.8v also.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Hi guys I just got my sapphire XT and I had a hiccup in getting it set up. I tried plugging in my 2nd monitor to the HDMI port to the monitor in its HDMI port. For some reason that monitor shows a black border around the edge of about 1 inch thick. Some of my research has indicated that it could be because I'm using an HDMI port or because maybe the HDMI cable isn't fully plugged into the gpu. Unfortunately I can't just push the plug into the gpu to fix it since my case is blocking further insertion. I have a mini display port to dvi connector on the way and I might try that. However, I'm thinking of maybe trying a dvi splitter and hooking up both monitors with dvi cables. If I did this, would I be able to have a main monitor and an extended monitor from a dvi splitter?

edit: oh yea a 2nd problem is that after updating ccc I can't open ccc. However the picture on my 1 monitor set up looks okay but I would rather be able to use 2.


----------



## eBombzor

It's a driver default problem. If you could open CCC, you could fix the black border by simply adjusting the scaling option.

Use the Official Un-installer from AMD on the first post if you have Windows 7. If you have Windows 8, you have to follow this guide

Also apply any Windows updates if you have any.

Then re-install CCC and open it.

If it still doesn't open, a clean OS install is your only option.


----------



## M0reP0wer

You know something weird like this happened before. Upon building this pc 2 years ago, CCC would open. Then about 11 months later I updated CCC, and it wouldn't open. Then when I got my 2nd monitor 6 months later, I updated the CCC drivers and then my CCC would open. I updated again when I got this gpu and now it won't open. I updated to the beta drivers. What would you think about updating backwards to the most recent non beta drivers?

edit: also I'm a little hesitant to use the uninstaller as my first option. This is because when I did that first update over a year ago, I tried to use the uninstaller to do a clean driver install and then after removing the drivers, my monitor shut off and wouldn't turn on even though the pc was on. I ended up removing the gpu and plugging into the on board video and I got a picture. I decided to roll back before I removed the drivers with system restore and then the monitor would work with my gpu in. I then installed the new drivers right over the old ones and it updated but I couldn't open CCC after.


----------



## Kamycrs

is that true they say you shouldn't pass 1500 memory and if you do you will have less performance??? is that true actually? is that include if you are doing eye infinity??


----------



## M3TAl

From what I understand GDDR5 has some kind of error correction. If you push the memory too far performance will actually decrease because error correction kicked in.

I think the way to test this is just run benchmarks with small OC increments on memory, eventually you'll actually see performance decrease with a higher clock.


----------



## Kamycrs

yeah i kinda was noticing that while playing games!!! after playing for a while you actually see some performance decrease!!!


----------



## bebius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> You know something weird like this happened before. Upon building this pc 2 years ago, CCC would open. Then about 11 months later I updated CCC, and it wouldn't open. Then when I got my 2nd monitor 6 months later, I updated the CCC drivers and then my CCC would open. I updated again when I got this gpu and now it won't open. I updated to the beta drivers. What would you think about updating backwards to the most recent non beta drivers?
> 
> edit: also I'm a little hesitant to use the uninstaller as my first option. This is because when I did that first update over a year ago, I tried to use the uninstaller to do a clean driver install and then after removing the drivers, my monitor shut off and wouldn't turn on even though the pc was on. I ended up removing the gpu and plugging into the on board video and I got a picture. I decided to roll back before I removed the drivers with system restore and then the monitor would work with my gpu in. I then installed the new drivers right over the old ones and it updated but I couldn't open CCC after.


Mate I had this problem with ccc not opening about 2 years ago, I dont even remember the version at the time. Just dont be afraid to use the ati uninstaller and make a clean installation of new CCC. You 'll be fine imo.


----------



## aerocraft

I'm thinking about joining this club. If I plan on running two in Crossfire do you guys think an 850W PSU will be enough?


----------



## thetwistedblue

Should be fine tbh mate. Just make sure you don't go cheap on your psu, it's pretty important.

I wouldn't recommend crossfire LEs, although I'm sure the fellas here crossfiring would disagree.

It would work fine, it's just the power usage,noise and heat produced are inefficient and excessive. Plus until AMD correct the issue, crossfire still suffers from microstuttering far worse than SLI, though again, I'm sure the lads here will tell you that it's not very noticeable.


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerocraft*
> 
> I'm thinking about joining this club. If I plan on running two in Crossfire do you guys think an 850W PSU will be enough?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetwistedblue*
> 
> Should be fine tbh mate. Just make sure you don't go cheap on your psu, it's pretty important.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend crossfire LEs, although I'm sure the fellas here crossfiring would disagree.
> 
> It would work fine, it's just the power usage,noise and heat produced are inefficient and excessive. Plus until AMD correct the issue, crossfire still suffers from microstuttering far worse than SLI, though again, I'm sure the lads here will tell you that it's not very noticeable.


We all agree here pretty much about the state of crossfire. We are not that blind







. But yea I'm desperately waiting for that late June/July Frame Rate fixing driver update. If AMD does it right, I could possibly see myself doing CF since I will move to a 1440p monitor.


----------



## thetwistedblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> We all agree here pretty much about the state of crossfire. We are not that blind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yea I'm desperately waiting for that late June/July Frame Rate fixing driver update. If AMD does it right, I could possibly see myself doing CF since I will move to a 1440p monitor.


Hmm, think you might be using the 'royal we' there fella, I've read people in this thread saying that their crossfire is working fine and dandy. That may be the case, I don't know, but it's not a complete consensus.

But yeh, I agree. If the driver is good then I might well pick up another and crossfire as well! At 1440p, you might need more Vram that 2gb though







Depends on what games you're playing I guess.


----------



## I_shot

hey guys,

i have the sapphire 7870xt suffering coil whine under load even v-sync on. it's only 1 hour old







i am a silent pc user and i can not live with this annoying noise, should i rma it or is there any fix for it ? should i wait for vrms to burn in time ?


----------



## K41Min

K41Min

Joined: Today at 9:11 am
Post: 1

Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)

´Hello sorry if this has been covered but I did search here and internet

I am thinking of getting 2 off Powercolor 7870 myst 2gb

I heard that it could be a problem with older Mobo's http://powercolor.com/us/support_faq.asp

My mobos are ASUS M4N72e (PII x4 940 BE CPU)
and a Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 (Rev 1.0) (PII x4 965 BE CPU )

Neither has a new version BIOS...i.e after october 2012..

Has anyone sucessfully run this card on an older set up ?????????????
Or a link to any info...Powercolor support in Sweden/europe seems very limited.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i have the sapphire 7870xt suffering coil whine under load even v-sync on. it's only 1 hour old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am a silent pc user and i can not live with this annoying noise, should i rma it or is there any fix for it ? should i wait for vrms to burn in time ?


sapphire in my experience has been pretty cool if you want to RMA. but you have a fresh piece of gear there. give it more than an hour before you scream, "RMA."


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerocraft*
> 
> sapphire in my experience has been pretty cool if you want to RMA. but you have a fresh piece of gear there. give it more than an hour before you scream, "RMA."


allright i'll try


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K41Min*
> 
> K41Min
> 
> Joined: Today at 9:11 am
> Post: 1
> 
> Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)
> 
> ´Hello sorry if this has been covered but I did search here and internet
> 
> I am thinking of getting 2 off Powercolor 7870 myst 2gb
> 
> I heard that it could be a problem with older Mobo's http://powercolor.com/us/support_faq.asp
> 
> My mobos are ASUS M4N72e (PII x4 940 BE CPU)
> and a Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 (Rev 1.0) (PII x4 965 BE CPU )
> 
> Neither has a new version BIOS...i.e after october 2012..
> 
> Has anyone sucessfully run this card on an older set up ?????????????
> Or a link to any info...Powercolor support in Sweden/europe seems very limited.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You should be fine. I have an older Asus M4A78T-E and haven't had any problems.


----------



## I_shot

i did one hour test and noise still there fully i am gonna RMA it and stay away from sapphire from now on. rattling fans, excessive vrm temps annoying high pitch noise. i had powercolor 7870 pcs+ ez and it was way better than this crap. at least i had no problems with it.


----------



## M3TAl

My Sapphire 7870 XT is silent. It's luck of the draw as is everything in life.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> i did one hour test and noise still there fully i am gonna RMA it and stay away from sapphire from now on. rattling fans, excessive vrm temps annoying high pitch noise. i had powercolor 7870 pcs+ ez and it was way better than this crap. at least i had no problems with it.


Yea it seems that the powercolor's have less issues with coil wine and vrm temps than sapphire. It also depends on the bios. .28 bios seems to be the best for overclocking whereas .32 is the best for temps.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I just registered for this club


----------



## K41Min

Beezweeky...thanks for the reply...anyone else had success running Powercooler 7870 Myst in older mobos especially

ASUS M4N72e (PII x4 940 BE CPU)
and a Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 (Rev 1.0) (PII x4 965 BE CPU )

thanks
Are there a lot of problems with the 7870's??


----------



## I_shot

i replaced the card with another xt today i gave another chance to sapphire and i'm glad with the new card. lower vrm temps, higher overclock and no coil whine


----------



## RaXelliX

Lol: powercooler
No pretty much the most common problem are the jumpy clocks (99% software fixable). Occasionally high temps (low fan speed or poor airflow in case) and 10% rattling fan (self fixable by unscrewing and rescrewing the cooler or RMA if afraid to do so).
Havent seen much else problems.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I was hoping that my power supply,Seasonic S12 430W is the cause of that problem so i get a new Seasonic G 550W and the problem is still here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 031 bios that came with card i have no boost if everything on default,with +5 Power limit i got some boost but that is not very good,the car constantly switcing between 925 and 975MHz,if i rise Power Limit above 5,at 6,7,10,15 or 20 i got some boost but then amps go to 100+ and temp rise to 80-90C and i must immediately turn off the game.
> Is my card ready for RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I discovered that you must sliglty modificate Accelero S1 Rev.2 to put it on 7870,it has contact without modification but its not full.
Here are the picures:

Without modification
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0198_zpsb52793b6.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0203_zpse4c3ff15.jpg.html

And after cutting








http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0206_zps9bcb32aa.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0225_zps049cb0ac.jpg.html

Unfortunately,when i did this mod the problem with overheating was still present.
I find out that the culprit was leaked heatpipes from Accelero S1 Rev.2
Here are the pictures,notice the white "something"
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0256_zpsdd23aa28.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0252_zps52130193.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0244_zps9d68b639.jpg.html

So I buyed Accelero S1 Plus(same cooler but with different mountings) and this are the temperatures








http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/BF3AcceleroS1Plus_zpsb531f1d5.gif.html

Accelero S1 Plus + 2x120mm 1900rpm
1000/1500
1.030V (in Trixx on 1.068) default is about 1.180-1.200
032 bios
About 4h of playing BF3 MP

EDIT:I dont know why thumbs not working so i will put full size links.


----------



## thetwistedblue

I'm thinking of picking up the Arctic accelero twin turbo II. From what I can tell it's not a perfect fit, but good enough for ~£30 in the UK. Cheapest quiet cooling option I can find that caters for vrm etc as well.

Can't wait till to not have to listen to that jet engine..


----------



## Veky

OK,now everything about card is over,i hope so









Mounting Accelero S1 Plus
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0265_zps06c07a66.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0269_zps7af0325a.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0270_zps021c0e53.jpg.html

Card was very bended with Accelero and two 120mm fans
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0272_zps04f22110.jpg.html

Fixing








http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0274_zpsd8a0d58b.jpg.html

Fixed








http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0277_zps45340b99.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0279_zpsc599a1f6.jpg.html


----------



## thetwistedblue

Nice improv fix!


----------



## aerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> OK,now everything about card is over,i hope so


lol, christ that huge! i guess you don't ever intend on going crossfire. xD


----------



## Veky

No


----------



## xyexz

Looks good, I might put some dampeners on the nuts sitting on the case to reduce vibration but awesome job anyways!


----------



## st3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> OK,now everything about card is over,i hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting Accelero S1 Plus
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0265_zps06c07a66.jpg.html
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0269_zps7af0325a.jpg.html
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0270_zps021c0e53.jpg.html
> 
> Card was very bended with Accelero and two 120mm fans
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0272_zps04f22110.jpg.html
> 
> Fixing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0274_zpsd8a0d58b.jpg.html
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0277_zps45340b99.jpg.html
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0279_zpsc599a1f6.jpg.html


Like it, especially the fix for bending cards!!







I'm thinking of a Prolimatech Mk-26 eventually - anyone here have one of those?!


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Veky, thats an awesome idea, I must do something similar with mine, somehow lol


----------



## pez

Mad props for the mod there, and hella mad props for still rocking the P1xx.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Hi guys I just got my sapphire XT and I had a hiccup in getting it set up. I tried plugging in my 2nd monitor to the HDMI port to the monitor in its HDMI port. For some reason that monitor shows a black border around the edge of about 1 inch thick. Some of my research has indicated that it could be because I'm using an HDMI port or because maybe the HDMI cable isn't fully plugged into the gpu. Unfortunately I can't just push the plug into the gpu to fix it since my case is blocking further insertion. I have a mini display port to dvi connector on the way and I might try that. However, I'm thinking of maybe trying a dvi splitter and hooking up both monitors with dvi cables. If I did this, would I be able to have a main monitor and an extended monitor from a dvi splitter?
> 
> edit: oh yea a 2nd problem is that after updating ccc I can't open ccc. However the picture on my 1 monitor set up looks okay but I would rather be able to use 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> It's a driver default problem. If you could open CCC, you could fix the black border by simply adjusting the scaling option.
> 
> Use the Official Un-installer from AMD on the first post if you have Windows 7. If you have Windows 8, you have to follow this guide
> 
> Also apply any Windows updates if you have any.
> 
> Then re-install CCC and open it.
> 
> If it still doesn't open, a clean OS install is your only option.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> You know something weird like this happened before. Upon building this pc 2 years ago, CCC would open. Then about 11 months later I updated CCC, and it wouldn't open. Then when I got my 2nd monitor 6 months later, I updated the CCC drivers and then my CCC would open. I updated again when I got this gpu and now it won't open. I updated to the beta drivers. What would you think about updating backwards to the most recent non beta drivers?
> 
> edit: also I'm a little hesitant to use the uninstaller as my first option. This is because when I did that first update over a year ago, I tried to use the uninstaller to do a clean driver install and then after removing the drivers, my monitor shut off and wouldn't turn on even though the pc was on. I ended up removing the gpu and plugging into the on board video and I got a picture. I decided to roll back before I removed the drivers with system restore and then the monitor would work with my gpu in. I then installed the new drivers right over the old ones and it updated but I couldn't open CCC after.


I ended up fixing this problem without reinstalling my drivers or doing a clean OS install. What I did was get a mini display port to dvi adapter. Here is the product from newegg. I read on a forum post that a problem like the black border can easily be remedied if you make sure you are connecting to the gpu with a dvi connector for each monitor. So I never had to open CCC to fix this.


----------



## M3TAl

Dwood bracket shipped today, can't wait


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I ended up fixing this problem without reinstalling my drivers or doing a clean OS install. What I did was get a mini display port to dvi adapter. Here is the product from newegg. I read on a forum post that a problem like the black border can easily be remedied if you make sure you are connecting to the gpu with a dvi connector for each monitor. So I never had to open CCC to fix this.


Yea but it's still nice to open CCC to adjust graphic settings and such.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Dwood bracket shipped today, can't wait


Cool show us some pics


----------



## M3TAl

Will do when it gets here sometime this week. Will also do before and after temp comparison at different fan speeds. What should I use for load temps besides valley bench? Furmark?


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea but it's still nice to open CCC to adjust graphic settings and such.


Thats true. It would be nice. However I just don't think the investment of potentially having to reinstall windows and load in my programs for 10 hours per day of downloading and installing for a couple days is worth it just to be able to tinker with stuff in CCC that is basically irrelevant to me. My BF3 works fine on max settings so I'm happy for now. Maybe when BF4 hits I'll have to open CCC for some reason and I'll go through the process then.


----------



## JSTe

Finally got around to replacing the MX-4 I (over)used for the core with a nice clean layer of CLU. I hope it didn't touch the aluminum when I reassembled the cooler.









Temps surely went down, no proper numbers though, since I forgot to do before and after.

All in all, I've not been very satisfied with the card. Sure, I knew from the start that they probably were the worst Tahiti cores around, so it was bound to suck watts and heat up the whole house, but the clock problems and overall bad cooler just made things a tad worse.

If it's just raw horsepower for a few bucks you're looking for, go ahead. I'll be looking after something else in the future.


----------



## mrmariosgta4

Hello guys i am planning to upgrade my GPU !!!

Which HD 7870 with Tahiti LE is better and why ? : http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=hd+7870+tahiti+le&sprefix=hd+7870+tahi%2Caps%2C242&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Ahd+7870+tahiti+le


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmariosgta4*
> 
> Which HD 7870 with Tahiti LE is better and why ?


Sapphire is the best IMO since it has a quieter cooler and heatsinks on memory chips as well as voltage circuitry. VTX and Club3D are ok too. Infact there are no bad TLE-s you should stay away from. Just some are better than others.

All TLE-s currently on market:
VTX 3D "Black Boost"
PowerColor "Mystic or Myst"
Club3D "Joker"
Sapphire "XT"
XFX "DD"

3 of the 5 cards are produced by the same company infact. TUL Corporation really needs to drop some brands (VTX, PowerColor, Club3D)


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Sapphire is the best IMO since it has a quieter cooler and heatsinks on memory chips as well as voltage circuitry. VTX and Club3D are ok too. Infact there are no bad TLE-s you should stay away from. Just some are better than others.
> 
> All TLE-s currently on market:
> VTX 3D "Black Boost"
> PowerColor "Mystic or Myst"
> Club3D "Joker"
> Sapphire "XT"
> XFX "DD"
> 
> 3 of the 5 cards are produced by the same company infact. TUL Corporation really needs to drop some brands (VTX, PowerColor, Club3D)


You forgot EZ edition from powercolor, not that it matters though. I believe the different names are for different regions in the world. Club3d is UK, powercolor is North America and vtx is asian.


----------



## RaXelliX

EZ is no longer produced i believe. EZ was like v1 where as Myst is v2.


----------



## mrmariosgta4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Sapphire is the best IMO since it has a quieter cooler and heatsinks on memory chips as well as voltage circuitry. VTX and Club3D are ok too. Infact there are no bad TLE-s you should stay away from. Just some are better than others.
> 
> All TLE-s currently on market:
> VTX 3D "Black Boost"
> PowerColor "Mystic or Myst"
> Club3D "Joker"
> Sapphire "XT"
> XFX "DD"
> 
> 3 of the 5 cards are produced by the same company infact. TUL Corporation really needs to drop some brands (VTX, PowerColor, Club3D)


From the XFX with Tahiti LE you mean :

XFX Radeon HD7870 2GB Double Dissipation Edition or the XFX Radeon HD7870 2GB Double Dissipation Black Edition ???


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmariosgta4*
> 
> From the XFX with Tahiti LE you mean :
> 
> XFX Radeon HD7870 2GB Double Dissipation Edition or the XFX Radeon HD7870 2GB Double Dissipation Black Edition ???


I dunno. Their naming scheme is VERY confusing. Plus its Ultra Rare.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> I dunno. Their naming scheme is VERY confusing. Plus its Ultra Rare.


Yeah, the XFX versions were available in Germany a while ago. Many people said that the XFX Tahiti LE card had 8 + 6 pins... o.o
I ordered the Myst. 7870 now, will receive it in 1-2 weeks


----------



## kmetek

can you link me XFX TAHITI LE?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> can you link me XFX TAHITI LE?


http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Graphics+Cards/AMD+Radeon/Radeon+HD+7870+Tahiti+LE/XFX+Double+D+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+OC+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140#rqc
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p797177_2048MB-XFX-Radeon-HD-7870-GHz-Edition-Double-Dissipation-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html <- there doesn't read 'Tahiti LE' in specs, but check out what people have said about the GPU in the comments section (translate if you don't understand)


----------



## Alkajak

I'm still on 13.5 beta right now. Were there any issues with this driver version? WoW and RIFT have become unplayable for me, even on Low, which is the weirdest thing.. The games aren't even graphic intensive. I have overclocked to 1150/1500, no change on voltage, power limit or fan speed. Temps constantly below 55. The GPU even crashed a few times on RIFT. Getting around 10-15 fps on both games.


----------



## Moragg

I'm getting a really good deal on a VTX3D 7870 Black Edition - Tahiti LE.

My case is fairly small (mid tower, only 7 expansion slots) so are there any decent aftermarket coolers you could suggest?
I don't want to mod the cooler/card in any way as I can't afford for that to go wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I'm getting a really good deal on a VTX3D 7870 Black Edition - Tahiti LE.
> 
> My case is fairly small (mid tower, only 7 expansion slots) so are there any decent aftermarket coolers you could suggest?
> I don't want to mod the cooler/card in any way as I can't afford for that to go wrong.
> 
> Thanks!


I will be using this mod. It's not that hard. 2x 120mm fans, pci slot and some zipties and it will work. I've made this already, waiting for my Powercolor myst. to arirve

http://www.overclock.net/t/1355164/ohhgouramis-gpu-pci-fan-mod
But yeah, look at the arctic cooling aftercoolers in their website. They are good quality.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I will be using this mod. It's not that hard. 2x 120mm fans, pci slot and some zipties and it will work. I've made this already, waiting for my Powercolor myst. to arirve
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1355164/ohhgouramis-gpu-pci-fan-mod
> But yeah, look at the arctic cooling aftercoolers in their website. They are good quality.


Thanks for the guide in the link









Didn't know there was guide for that.


----------



## M3TAl

Got the bracket in the mail 30 minutes ago, going to run Valley and Furmark on the stock cooler at 50% and 100% fan speed.

Also never used Furmark before whats the standard settings? Burn-in 15min bench setting? Benchmark preset:1080?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Got the bracket in the mail 30 minutes ago, going to run Valley and Furmark on the stock cooler at 50% and 100% fan speed.
> 
> Also never used Furmark before whats the standard settings? Burn-in 15min bench setting? Benchmark preset:1080?


Honestly I wouldn't use Furmark. Furmark just makes your GPU pull a huge amount of power. I would just use Valley and a game to test it.


----------



## M3TAl

Well I want to heat up the gpu as much as possible... to show the difference in these AIO and stock air cooling. And games aren't as repeatable.


----------



## M3TAl

Is there any other screws that should be removed besides the four on the back of the card? It doesn't want to come off.

The side with the pcie connection lifts up but the other side doesn't want to move at all.

Edit: got it off. Thermal pad on the memory was really stuck on there. Had to bring out the hair dryer.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well I want to heat up the gpu as much as possible... to show the difference in these AIO and stock air cooling. And games aren't as repeatable.


Just check your VRM temps and then test. Furmark has a tendency to really heat up the VRMs and seldom kill it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is there any other screws that should be removed besides the four on the back of the card? It doesn't want to come off.
> 
> The side with the pcie connection lifts up but the other side doesn't want to move at all.


Nope only the 4 screws. It takes a lot of patience and wiggling to get it off the first time. The Sapphire XT has some rubber stands that have adhesives on both ends so it will take some force.


----------



## peitinhos

Enermax Fulmo Basic(68euros) or NZXT Tempest 410(57euros) to help lower temps in my rig?
Also bought an pci mount and fan controller in ebay for 2 12cm fan to cool my vtx3d...hope it works!

2 side panel fans(corsair sp 120 performance) helped lower temps in 5º or 6º degrees...not bad!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peitinhos*
> 
> Enermax Fulmo Basic(68euros) or NZXT Tempest 410(57euros) to help lower temps in my rig?
> Also bought an pci mount and fan controller in ebay for 2 12cm fan to cool my vtx3d...hope it works!
> 
> 2 side panel fans(corsair sp 120 performance) helped lower temps in 5º or 6º degrees...not bad!


Let me know how you get on - I got myself 2 VTX3Ds myself









I read somewhere that these have the same PCB size/design/something of the HD7870 so if you want aftermakret coolers look for ones that fit the HD7870. Don't take that as gospel though, ask the manufacturers first.


----------



## M3TAl

Here are the results for a Kuhler 620 on a 7870 XT. Card was clocked at 1150 core 1500 memory.

I wan't to note that this is *not* the optimal way to setup the 620 rad/fans. Radiator position and fan setup is everything when it comes to cooling performance with these AIO's. Mine is setup in the rear as exhaust, which means it intakes hot air from my 920 rad on the CPU. Best temps will be intake. I may test bottom intake later on.

Why did I setup the rad this way? It was the easiest way at the time and it doesn't disrupt the overall case airflow.


Spoiler: Warning: 7870XT Pics!








Sapphire VRM:


----------



## eBombzor

Nice temps! Looks like VRM temps only get on during benching. Have you tried using the side-fan as an exhaust?


----------



## M3TAl

Never tried side fan as exhaust. Not sure how that would affect overall case airflow. Hmmm.

Definitely want to try putting the rad on the bottom as intake to see what kind of temp difference it will get. My guesstimate is 5C lower.


----------



## SrKag

I am having a problem with video game tearing. I am running windows 7, fx-8350, 7870 LE and a new 24 inch LED monitor. Playing video games there is a tremendous amount of tearing. I have tried v-sync on and off to no avail. I am trying radeon pro tool to try didferent things but i am not having any luck. The worst game is bioshock infinite. Any more ideas??


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrKag*
> 
> I am having a problem with video game tearing. I am running windows 7, fx-8350, 7870 LE and a new 24 inch LED monitor. Playing video games there is a tremendous amount of tearing. I have tried v-sync on and off to no avail. I am trying radeon pro tool to try didferent things but i am not having any luck. The worst game is bioshock infinite. Any more ideas??


There is tearing even with Vysnc? Make sure Vsync is application controlled in CCC and disable any texture optimization.

There are also a lot of .ini tweaks for Bioshock Infinite. Try disabling smooth frame rate and enable Vsync inside the .ini


----------



## M0reP0wer

Hey guys I just tested my card in uningine heaven 4.0 and it seemed the like there were times when the picture was uneven in the sense that an unnatural looking horizontal divide would take place in certain areas of the image making it "split" horizontally for just a split second. It happened quite alot on the higher settings, when I put it on low with no anti aliasing, tesselation or 3d, that horizontal splitting went away.

I've noticed this horizontal splitting on my bioshock benchmark too. Is this splitting normal (it happened on my 6870 too)? Is this splitting artifacting or what is it?


----------



## thetwistedblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Hey guys I just tested my card in uningine heaven 4.0 and it seemed the like there were times when the picture was uneven in the sense that an unnatural looking horizontal divide would take place in certain areas of the image making it "split" horizontally for just a split second. It happened quite alot on the higher settings, when I put it on low with no anti aliasing, tesselation or 3d, that horizontal splitting went away.
> 
> I've noticed this horizontal splitting on my bioshock benchmark too. Is this splitting normal (it happened on my 6870 too)? Is this splitting artifacting or what is it?


This is called 'tearing' and coincidentally it's what the posts above are about! It's common and there are a range of solutions, such as software. I thought that vsync is often a cause, but from what ebombzor is saying in the above post I might be wrong!


----------



## M0reP0wer

What kind of software can you use to combat tearing?


----------



## thetwistedblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> What kind of software can you use to combat tearing?


Hmm, I think it's more a case a jiggling the software you're using to manage the card, it should have shipped with a gpu management program. If you use AMD, it's catalyst control centre. Play with vsync in it or any other gpu management software. As a guess I suspect that by using riva tuner you could cap your framerate which might stop the issue, but I'm sure there's someone else here who would know better than me..

If I recall though, I think current AMD cards ship with a software package which claims to stop tearing. Can't remember the name of it though! It's purpose is to combine integrated graphics with dedicated graphics, and the latest version makes specific claims about reducing tearing


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> There is tearing even with Vysnc? Make sure Vsync is application controlled in CCC and disable any texture optimization.
> 
> There are also a lot of .ini tweaks for Bioshock Infinite. Try disabling smooth frame rate and enable Vsync inside the .ini


Is this .ini file in the CCC folder or is this in the bioshock folder?


----------



## SrKag

ok... i think it's fixed (the video tearing). I used the program RadeonPro Technology Preview.
http://www.radeonpro.info/download/ It has to run in the task bar notification area to be effective.
There is setting in there that can be played with. For Bioshock Infinite there is a setting in the tweak tab to set it up for the program. There is a drop down menu for the selection. In the right side screen you must enter the location of the game by right clicking in the empty screen. Then find where the bioshock.exe Mine is (D:\SteamLibrary\SteamApps\common\BioShock Infinite\Binaries\Win32) after setting tweak tab, right click game location in right screen and apply settings. After i did that the tearing was no longer there ( at least not visible any more).

Play with it I got it to work and i am not familiar with the program i just fumbled around until things made sense.

I linked a program i'm not sure i could or not but it's the fix.


----------



## thetwistedblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Is this .ini file in the CCC folder or is this in the bioshock folder?


No, don't play with ccc's guts. The bioshock ini file will either be in the games folder, wherever you installed it to, or it will be in the user's documents folder on the c drive. Look for a folder called bioshock infinite or whatever and it'll be called bioshock.ini or something similar


----------



## Danger-Close

updates on temps after watercooling my 7870 myst with EK supremacy HK bridge edition,

Ambient here is about 30-33

Clock - 1050/1550

IDLE
Core - 34 degree celcius.
VRM- 40 degree celcius

LOAD (Heavy BF gaming on 1080 ultra with AA on)
Core - 44 degree celsius
VRM - 70-75 degree celsius.

Will be getting another 7870 myst to xcrossfire and more temps update!


----------



## Sadmoto

Manual fan control = win.

I noticed after a while my fan was only going up to 40% after hours of gameplay and that my VRM temps would get around 77~83C, I put manual fan control on to 75%, I didn't notice any more noise then before but my temps never touched above 75C again when OC'd to 1200/1500.

Using the manual fan control on the AMD CCC will keep the fans running at those speed 24/7 so be careful unless you have software that lets you control fan speeds when ideling or under loads.
This was a godsend.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I managed to get CCC reinstalled on my desktop. I changed vsynch to "on, unless applicaiton specifies" and turned on triple buffering for the system settings so that it will apply to any game. Is this the best way? I tried uningine heaven with these settings and the tearing is still there. I might have a look at those radeon pro tools linked above.

edit: I tried radeonpro and that did the trick. The settings I used for my bioshock were:

Vsync control (drop down) : "Always on"
I checked off "triple buffereing" and put 60 hz in the box since my monitor is 60 hz
left "Use advanced D3D9... etc" unchecked
"dynamic framerate control" checked and set my fps to 60 since my monitor refreshes at 60 hz

and that was all I did and the tearing is gone









edit: Any idea how to turn off the frame rate display that happens in yellow at the top left?


----------



## eBombzor

In the RadeonPro settings window, there's a tab where you can customize FPS counter. Just put it to none and you're set.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Does anyone know a good software to use to make it so that the fans run higher during a game or benchmark but go down low during idle? I'm thinking I want to OC this card soon and when I ran uningine heaven my card got up to 65 degrees and ideally I don't want my card to go over that when its OCed.

edit: also if I were to use msi afterburner for this purpose (and to OC), will it conflict with radeonpro?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Does anyone know a good software to use to make it so that the fans run higher during a game or benchmark but go down low during idle? I'm thinking I want to OC this card soon and when I ran uningine heaven my card got up to 65 degrees and ideally I don't want my card to go over that when its OCed.
> 
> edit: also if I were to use msi afterburner for this purpose (and to OC), will it conflict with radeonpro?


Im also looking for software that gives you fan control that will let you have a load speed and a idle speed. when in games/benchmarks my fans by default will run at 40%, wont move at all and I was getting around 70-75c on the GPU and 80-85 on vrm, I started using the manual fan control in CCC and now I can't go back, I put my fan speed to 75% and it dropped my all my temps under 70C and never touched above that during hours of skyrim on max+mods out the yingyang.

I also tried this in tomb raider, for some reason that game gets my card going and it will heat up up 80 GPU and 90 Vram, it now stays under 70C with my fan at 75% just like any other game would.

I just wish I didn't have to go into my CCC and switch it on/off before and after I do some gaming, but for now its worth it.


----------



## eBombzor

No, MSI Afterburner and RadeonPro all work in harmony from my experience. You can use AB to set custom fan profiles but you need to have AB running in the background or else the card will default to regular fan profile.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I've just been tinkering with the Afterburner as described in the Afterburner guide. I was on the step where you're determining if your card is voltage locked. Step one was to see if after changing the options, can you see your core voltage bar as changeable in afterburner? And I can. Then I did the test where you turn the core voltage up from 1188 (default readout in afterburner) to 1300 mv and use uningine heaven. Before I turned up the voltage my VDDC was 1.207. After I turned up the core voltage to 1300, in uningine heaven my core voltage was still 1.207. So it didn't change. Does this mean my card is voltage locked?

edit: even with the power limit at +20, the VDDC still stayed at 12.05 V


----------



## eBombzor

All 7870 XTs are technically voltage locked but you can change the voltage by forcing constant voltage. That's the only way to change the voltage.


----------



## M0reP0wer

do you need to force constant voltage to get a performance boost on the xt? I was hoping to get a 10-20% increase.


----------



## Mike84

Hi guys,
So I was doing a little reasearch on waterblocks for my 7870 xt and came across something interesting. I know that there are no full cover waterblocks available and most people use the universals or "the mod" but I came accross someone on another forum who found and used one of those chinese waterblocks. The block is not a true full block but it does cover gpu and ram and really looks nice. Tell me what you guys think, I am litterally about to pull the trigger on one of these.

Link to other forum where someone is succesfully using one of these: http://forums.hexus.net/pc-hardware/285629-chinese-watercooling.html

Link to the actual waterblock.(it is slightly different than the one the guy used in the post I linked but IMO nicer): http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HD6970-HD6950-HD6870-HD6850-HD5870-HD5850-HD5830-HD4890-HD4870-HD4860-HD4850-HD4830-HD3870-GPU-VGA-water/526461809.html

What do you guys think?


----------



## M0reP0wer

For some reason I'm getting a better benchmark in uningine valley at stock core clock vs 200 mhz higher core clock which does slightly worse. What does this mean?


----------



## M3TAl

Maybe it's not stable? My physics score in 3dmark drops like a rock when an oc is unstable. 4ghz beat my unstable 4.8ghz in 3dmark.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I just retested 1150 mhz and 1175 and they were about 2 frames higher now. I don't get it.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike84*
> 
> Hi guys,
> So I was doing a little reasearch on waterblocks for my 7870 xt and came across something interesting. I know that there are no full cover waterblocks available and most people use the universals or "the mod" but I came accross someone on another forum who found and used one of those chinese waterblocks. The block is not a true full block but it does cover gpu and ram and really looks nice. Tell me what you guys think, I am litterally about to pull the trigger on one of these.
> 
> Link to other forum where someone is succesfully using one of these: http://forums.hexus.net/pc-hardware/285629-chinese-watercooling.html
> 
> Link to the actual waterblock.(it is slightly different than the one the guy used in the post I linked but IMO nicer): http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HD6970-HD6950-HD6870-HD6850-HD5870-HD5850-HD5830-HD4890-HD4870-HD4860-HD4850-HD4830-HD3870-GPU-VGA-water/526461809.html
> 
> What do you guys think?


There is full cover waterblocks for our card linked in this thread a few times already here is one of them and another! You can use the "search this thread option at the top of this thread if you don't want to wade through pages of info. It helps tremendously.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike84*
> 
> Hi guys,
> So I was doing a little reasearch on waterblocks for my 7870 xt and came across something interesting. I know that there are no full cover waterblocks available and most people use the universals or "the mod" but I came accross someone on another forum who found and used one of those chinese waterblocks. The block is not a true full block but it does cover gpu and ram and really looks nice. Tell me what you guys think, I am litterally about to pull the trigger on one of these.
> 
> Link to other forum where someone is succesfully using one of these: http://forums.hexus.net/pc-hardware/285629-chinese-watercooling.html
> 
> Link to the actual waterblock.(it is slightly different than the one the guy used in the post I linked but IMO nicer): http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HD6970-HD6950-HD6870-HD6850-HD5870-HD5850-HD5830-HD4890-HD4870-HD4860-HD4850-HD4830-HD3870-GPU-VGA-water/526461809.html
> 
> What do you guys think?


Wow that's an interesting find. I don't see anything bad about it, but I'm not really into watercooling. You should try it out and report back to here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I just retested 1150 mhz and 1175 and they were about 2 frames higher now. I don't get it.


2 frames aren't anything to worry about since 0 to 5 frames are in margin of error.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Does anyone know how much the life span of the stock fans on the sapphire xt are shortened if you run them 40% higher during load but idle still around stock levels? I would say for me personally the fans would sit at around 60% for a few hours per day.


----------



## eBombzor

You really shouldn't worry about the life span of fans. If they ever die, you can just RMA it or you can just buy two aftermarket case fans and use that instead of the stock ones.

TBH I don't know exactly how long the fans will last but it will be long enough to last you until your next GPU purchase.


----------



## M0reP0wer

From *this thread* it would seem that the overclocking I did on my card with afterburner would void the warranty?


----------



## Dionysos808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> All 7870 XTs are technically voltage locked but you can change the voltage by forcing constant voltage. That's the only way to change the voltage.


No, they are not voltage locked.
You can change the load voltage only by using the latest PowerUp Tuner - it doesn't touch the idle voltage. This tool can't control fans though so I use SpeedFan for this purpose.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> From *this thread* it would seem that the overclocking I did on my card with afterburner would void the warranty?


The manufacturers cannot tell if you overclocked or not unless it's apparent (fryed VRMs etc).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> No, they are not voltage locked.
> You can change the load voltage only by using the latest PowerUp Tuner - it doesn't touch the idle voltage. This tool can't control fans though so I use SpeedFan for this purpose.


Are you talking about this? Never knew PowerColor had a custom overclocking utility. I'll definitely try it once I get home.


----------



## Mike84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> There is full cover waterblocks for our card linked in this thread a few times already here is one of them and another! You can use the "search this thread option at the top of this thread if you don't want to wade through pages of info. It helps tremendously.


Wow, I havnt seen that one! When did that come out? I only saw that "Narrow Line A" block in your first link, I couldnt seem to find another in that second link. They ship these to the US?

Thanks! +Rep for you!


----------



## Mike84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Wow that's an interesting find. I don't see anything bad about it, but I'm not really into watercooling. You should try it out and report back to here


Isnt it? I actually think it looks quite nice


----------



## Dionysos808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Are you talking about this? Never knew PowerColor had a custom overclocking utility. I'll definitely try it once I get home.


Right, try V0.2.2.D0528. This tool also doesn't have power limit control, so you have to use CCC for it and SpeedFan for fan control.
My 24/7 setting: 1075 MHz @ 1,1375 V -> 0,8 V idle, 1,08 V load. Now it's faster than a HD 7950 and very energy efficient.

I also edited the "TULTable.ini" in "C:\Program Files\PowerupTuner\Data" manually and write protected it. PowerUp Tuner is pretty buggy, but the only tool, that can change load voltage only so far.
Hopefully we get a tool that works soon... without bugs... with powerlimit and fan control...


----------



## M0reP0wer

From reading the description on that page, it looks like powertuner thing has a fan control similar to afterburner that goes along according to the temperature of the gpu. (under #4 fanspeed)

edit: I just encountered a bug from powerup tuner. When I closed the powerup tuner window my monitors turned off. I had to hard reboot.


----------



## Kamycrs

Interesting now we can compare our 7870 tahiti's to AMD HD8000 series

http://www.amd.com/US/PRODUCTS/DESKTOP/GRAPHICS/8000/Pages/8000-series.aspx#2


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> No, they are not voltage locked.
> You can change the load voltage only by using the latest PowerUp Tuner - it doesn't touch the idle voltage. This tool can't control fans though so I use SpeedFan for this purpose.


Thank you for this,now I can uninstall Trixx with anoying locked voltage and I dont have to restart anymore after gaming








BTW I am running my card at 1000/1500 (1000 because i love annular numbers







) @ 1.062V, thats about 1.030-1.025 under load.


----------



## Dionysos808

Always have in mind, that PowerUp Tuner is pretty buggy: Fan control does work, but it tends to reset as the OC profiles do. Thats why I manually edited the "TULTable.ini" and write protected it so at least the OC profiles don't get deleted. As the fan control isn't included in the OC profiles it isn't possible to write protect it, so it will be lost after zero core for example. That's why I use SpeedFan. We really need a better AIO tool for our cards.

My 24/7 OC Profile:
[Number1]
EngineClock=1075
MemoryClock=1500
Vddc=22750.000
FanSpeed=100
Time=2013/06/01,12:00:00
Auto=1
usertable=0
Check=1

Vddc in TULTable.ini / 20000 = Vddc


----------



## ZielonyBuszmen

Good day!
I have got one, small question - how long is the card with accelero twin turbo 2? I have Zalman Z9 and i don't know it will be suit in my case.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> Always have in mind, that PowerUp Tuner is pretty buggy: Fan control does work, but it tends to reset as the OC profiles do. Thats why I manually edited the "TULTable.ini" and write protected it so at least the OC profiles don't get deleted. As the fan control isn't included in the OC profiles it isn't possible to write protect it, so it will be lost after zero core for example. That's why I use SpeedFan. We really need a better AIO tool for our cards.
> 
> My 24/7 OC Profile:
> [Number1]
> EngineClock=1075
> MemoryClock=1500
> Vddc=22750.000
> FanSpeed=100
> Time=2013/06/01,12:00:00
> Auto=1
> usertable=0
> Check=1
> 
> Vddc in TULTable.ini / 20000 = Vddc


Is that OC profile what you wrote in your "TULTable.ini" file? If not, what is it that you wrote?


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Argh, 255 pages!

Could a kind soul provide the recommended software for OC'ing my new VTX3D 7870 XT? The rep fairy will be sure to visit


----------



## M3TAl

There isn't really a preferred software yet, it's mostly a crap shoot. None of them work 100% and none have all the necessary features.

Basically Afterburner, Trixx, and PowerUp Tuner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> Interesting now we can compare our 7870 tahiti's to AMD HD8000 series
> 
> http://www.amd.com/US/PRODUCTS/DESKTOP/GRAPHICS/8000/Pages/8000-series.aspx#2


Those are just re-branded 7000's for OEM only and not the real consumer 8000 series.


----------



## 13bgarli

Hey I've recently had issues with texture flickering... Anyone else having issues? I'm running the 13.6 Beta 1 currently but I'm downloading the "Stable" version which is now 13.4 I guess according to AMD. I also am not overclocked right now. I see it mostly in Far Cry 3, and less often in other games. Any help would be great!

Thanks guys


----------



## bryanisleet

While playing games my monitors start to lose signal and comes back after a few seconds and this happens again. I don't think my graphics cards are overheating because my temps are around 70c while gaming. Could my graphics card be fried? My rig specs are below.


----------



## Mike84

Hi guys,
I was curious as to what most of you guys are running for overclocks? I feel I may of gotten pretty lucky with my card as I have very easily gotten it all the way up to 1225/1625 with rock solid stability. Core, ram, and vrm temps stay between 50-60 degrees. (with fan around 50-60% and a pci fan/blower on it) I think i might even be able to go even higher but just havn't tried yet, but I havnt had it crash at all at 1225/1625 and Ive run several hours of folding and multiple runs of unigine on all maxed settings. Anyway, I was just wondering how those numbers compare to what other people are able to get. I have not touched voltage at all, just upped the power limit, core clock, and memory clock. I use Afterburner if anyone is curious and its a Sapphire 7870xt version which also has the hynix memory (actually thinking of selling it too for a 7950/70)

I am at work for another hour or so but will be glad to post screenshots when I get home of temps, clocks, etc.


----------



## M3TAl

Haven't even tried my max oc yet (just arbitrarily at 1150 right now), too busy tinkering with this endlessly confusing 8320. And btw my Sapphire 7870 XT has Elpida memory, can't remember which one is preferred Hynix or Elpida?


----------



## M0reP0wer

Hynix is preferred.


----------



## Mike84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike84*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I was curious as to what most of you guys are running for overclocks? I feel I may of gotten pretty lucky with my card as I have very easily gotten it all the way up to 1225/1625 with rock solid stability. Core, ram, and vrm temps stay between 50-60 degrees. (with fan around 50-60% and a pci fan/blower on it) I think i might even be able to go even higher but just havn't tried yet, but I havnt had it crash at all at 1225/1625 and Ive run several hours of folding and multiple runs of unigine on all maxed settings. Anyway, I was just wondering how those numbers compare to what other people are able to get. I have not touched voltage at all, just upped the power limit, core clock, and memory clock. I use Afterburner if anyone is curious and its a Sapphire 7870xt version which also has the hynix memory (actually thinking of selling it too for a 7950/70)
> 
> I am at work for another hour or so but will be glad to post screenshots when I get home of temps, clocks, etc.


Anyway, Im home from work and here are some screenshots. This is after folding all day (about 12 hours, 10am to 10pm est.) I backed the clocks on memory and core down by 25 each as I knew I would be folding while I was at work so just wanted to be on safe side since I was away from my coimputer all day.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Hynix is preferred.


Well shoot







. The Elpida on my old Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 clocked like crazy


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike84*
> 
> Anyway, Im home from work and here are some screenshots. This is after folding all day (about 12 hours, 10am to 10pm est.) I backed the clocks on memory and core down by 25 each as I knew I would be folding while I was at work so just wanted to be on safe side since I was away from my coimputer all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Temps look good. Yours seems to clock like mine. I can go to 1300core, 1650mem but it just isn't quite stable. I get a lot of artifacting while I'm folding and have my browser open and a few other programs. I usually fold at 1175 core and 1500mem though. I get about 56,000 60,000 ppd on my 7870 myst, with the core 17 wu. My gpu usage used to fluctuate like yours when I had it clocked at 1250core 1650mem while folding but is pretty steady now at 97% usage since I backed off the OC. I think I average a bit more ppd now also, but I'm not entirely sure it was because of my clocks since I haven't really tested it thoroughly. How many ppd do you get with just your 7870, are you folding core 17s? I can't tell by your screenshot.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Elpida on my old Sapphire Vapor-X 5770 clocked like crazy


Thats weird mine wouldn't allow more than 1300 to match the stock clocks on my xfx xxx edition 5770. The xfx would max out the memory and core slider on ccc, I forget how much exactly since its been awhile but I think it was around 940core 1450mem or something like that. The xfx had Hynix though.


----------



## Mike84

hey guys, just placed the following order at frozencpu for my 7870xt (will be here tomorrow):

*HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Core LC Universal VGA Water Block* _(was between this and the EK one but I really love the look of the HK)_
*EK-VGA Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter* _(do I even need this? its the copper shim)_
*Monsoon Free Center Compression Fitting - 3/8"ID x 1/2"OD - Single Matte Black x2*
*Akust Copper Memory Chip Heatsink - 13mm x 12mm x 5mm - 4 Pack x2*
*ModMyToys Solid Copper Passive Micro-Heatsink - 8mm x 8mm x 8mm (Pack of 4) - Black Electro-Plated- x3*
*Titan Adjustable Dual Fan PCI Slot VGA Cooler*

Ill check back later, omw out the door to work I plan on adding it into my loop tomorrow on my day of tomorrow so expect pics!









Edit* so at work now, anyone have an opinion/experience with the HK GPU blocks? (Specifically the universals, I was trying to find some reviews/performance numbers but had no luck but I'm assuming performance is similar to their CPU blocks, I do know they make a high quality product)

The reason I went universal over the liquid extacy full block was because I just couldn't justify the cost of the liquid extacy block (total cost with shipping came to like $170 or $180 which is more than I spent on the HK block, fittings, heatsinks, and the titan PCI slot cooler, and also more than almost every other full cover from every other manufacturer) plus I can use it on future GPU upgrades which is nice.

I went with the HK over the EK not only because I prefer the look of the HK but also because of the locations of the G1/4 ports being on both sides for better tubing options and I won't have to use 90 degree fittings.


----------



## jonathan123456789

my tahiti gets hot, really really hot!!! in borderlands 2 it gets to 80C, im ordering some better case fans but other than that? any help pls


----------



## iRUSH

They're a hot card. The Sapphire one has the best stock cooler and it would heat up to the upper 70's easily for me.


----------



## jonathan123456789

so their is nothing to worry about then? the fan is a bit noisy so it would have been cool if i could have shaved 5C off just so the stock fan wasnt going mental. it gets to about 75C in most games ive played sometimes reaches 80 thats with the stock cooler but custom fan profile. overclocked to 1100/1400.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike84*
> 
> hey guys, just placed the following order at frozencpu for my 7870xt (will be here tomorrow):
> 
> *HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Core LC Universal VGA Water Block* _(was between this and the EK one but I really love the look of the HK)_
> *EK-VGA Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter* _(do I even need this? its the copper shim)_
> *Monsoon Free Center Compression Fitting - 3/8"ID x 1/2"OD - Single Matte Black x2*
> *Akust Copper Memory Chip Heatsink - 13mm x 12mm x 5mm - 4 Pack x2*
> *ModMyToys Solid Copper Passive Micro-Heatsink - 8mm x 8mm x 8mm (Pack of 4) - Black Electro-Plated- x3*
> *Titan Adjustable Dual Fan PCI Slot VGA Cooler*
> 
> Ill check back later, omw out the door to work I plan on adding it into my loop tomorrow on my day of tomorrow so expect pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit* so at work now, anyone have an opinion/experience with the HK GPU blocks? (Specifically the universals, I was trying to find some reviews/performance numbers but had no luck but I'm assuming performance is similar to their CPU blocks, I do know they make a high quality product)
> 
> The reason I went universal over the liquid extacy full block was because I just couldn't justify the cost of the liquid extacy block (total cost with shipping came to like $170 or $180 which is more than I spent on the HK block, fittings, heatsinks, and the titan PCI slot cooler, and also more than almost every other full cover from every other manufacturer) plus I can use it on future GPU upgrades which is nice.
> 
> I went with the HK over the EK not only because I prefer the look of the HK but also because of the locations of the G1/4 ports being on both sides for better tubing options and I won't have to use 90 degree fittings.


OOohH, those blocks so nice, for a universal block. Ya it is the reason I haven't tried to get one either. Can't wait for some pics.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> so their is nothing to worry about then? the fan is a bit noisy so it would have been cool if i could have shaved 5C off just so the stock fan wasnt going mental. it gets to about 75C in most games ive played sometimes reaches 80 thats with the stock cooler but custom fan profile. overclocked to 1100/1400.


If you're really worried about temps, especially in BL2, then just use the in game settings to cap fps around 62-70 ish. That will lower temps and there's really no need to be running 100+fps in BL2 considering it's pretty casual.

I keep BL2 at 62 feels pretty smooth and keeps gpu load down, aka temps.


----------



## RaXelliX

Im getting my card next week. To kill some time i decided to run some benchmark comparsions with my ancient 8800GTS (yea i know - just for fun). If anyone have any suggestions then go ahead. Just keep in mind i can test up to DX10 and i would prefer graphic bechmarks (synthetics) instead of games (wich i problably dont own). Current list is as follows:
3DMark05
3DMark06
3DMark Vantage
3DMark11
3DMark(13)
Uniengine Valley
+Bunch of older games,benchmarks and timedemos ( would be good to test out if AMD drivers work properly on older games too).

Also i plan to add: Skyrim, Far Cry 3, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon and GRID 2.


----------



## MrELB

Hello and thanks for reading... (new to this thread)

After two Sapphire 7870 XT RMAs (first for excessive coil whine, second for constant driver crashes), I finally got the third card installed last night. While there is some coil whine, it's modest; nothing like my first card. Otherwise, it appears to work just fine. So I set about OC'ing it. I ended up setting the voltage to 1.213 and moving the core clock up to 1200 in MSI AB. Temps are fine, topping out around 75C, and that was with the stock fan profile - I intend to make it somewhat more aggressive.

Unique Heaven benchmark showed no artifacts, though at the 1200 clock it didn't exit properly or re-loop as is typical at the end - it effectively crashed and I had to reboot, though I'm not sure if this is a concern. Kombustor Extreme benchmark ran smoothly. I played a few games at this setting without issue.

However, several things puzzle me. First, while GPU-Z reflects the 1200 clock speed, the VDDC readings do not reflect the 1.213 I set in MSI AB. They are lower (I believe around 1.17 and 1.15&#8230;even down to 1.05 when in Windows). I disabled ULPS (not sure this matters for me as I am not running two cards) and checked the "without PowerPlay" options - and Force Constant Voltage may be selected as well (not sure) - so I'm stumped as to why the voltages are 1) lower than spec'd, and 2) fluctuating&#8230;at least according to GPU-Z. Perhaps this is due to AMD's stock "power threshold" that can be exceeded (through both MSI AB and TRIXX, if I recall) by setting them to +20% - I didn't do this (it's at 0%). Could this be the culprit?

Second, this morning I booted up the PC and expected the card to have returned to the 975 stock clock speed. But it was at 1200. And I didn't tell MSI AB to boot with Windows (I wanted to make the adjustment manually for a period to verify stability). I did load Sapphire's TRIXX software last night to see if it would get GPU-Z to recognize the higher voltage (it didn't). And I set it at the same settings as MSI AB, but I didn't select the option for it to boot with Windows either. So, again, I'm stumped&#8230;why is it defaulting now to 1200?

Finally, in both MSI AB and TRIXX I first created a preset with the stock speeds as I understand them (1.188v and 975 clock and 1500 mem). And this morning I attempted to revert to these settings with MSI first and then TRIXX. Neither worked, according to GPU-Z and MSI AB. The 1200 clock speed was "locked in" (I'd hit "Apply" and the PC would appear to reset only to return to the 1200 setting). And I don't recall selecting anything that would do this.

I suppose I should be pleased if the card is OC'ing to 1200 at a lower voltage (as shown by GPU-Z), but I'd still appreciate knowing that the card is applying my MSI AB or TRIXX settings properly. Any ideas? I'd be grateful for any input.

Thanks,

Erik

_*Just FYI: Bios is .30 and I'm running the 13.5beta2 driver.*_


----------



## Mike84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrELB*
> 
> Hello and thanks for reading... (new to this thread)
> 
> After two Sapphire 7870 XT RMAs (first for excessive coil whine, second for constant driver crashes), I finally got the third card installed last night. While there is some coil whine, it's modest; nothing like my first card. Otherwise, it appears to work just fine. So I set about OC'ing it. I ended up setting the voltage to 1.213 and moving the core clock up to 1200 in MSI AB. Temps are fine, topping out around 75C, and that was with the stock fan profile - I intend to make it somewhat more aggressive.
> 
> Unique Heaven benchmark showed no artifacts, though at the 1200 clock it didn't exit properly or re-loop as is typical at the end - it effectively crashed and I had to reboot, though I'm not sure if this is a concern. Kombustor Extreme benchmark ran smoothly. I played a few games at this setting without issue.
> 
> However, several things puzzle me. First, while GPU-Z reflects the 1200 clock speed, the VDDC readings do not reflect the 1.213 I set in MSI AB. They are lower (I believe around 1.17 and 1.15&#8230;even down to 1.05 when in Windows). I disabled ULPS (not sure this matters for me as I am not running two cards) and checked the "without PowerPlay" options - and Force Constant Voltage may be selected as well (not sure) - so I'm stumped as to why the voltages are 1) lower than spec'd, and 2) fluctuating&#8230;at least according to GPU-Z. Perhaps this is due to AMD's stock "power threshold" that can be exceeded (through both MSI AB and TRIXX, if I recall) by setting them to +20% - I didn't do this (it's at 0%). Could this be the culprit?
> 
> Second, this morning I booted up the PC and expected the card to have returned to the 975 stock clock speed. But it was at 1200. And I didn't tell MSI AB to boot with Windows (I wanted to make the adjustment manually for a period to verify stability). I did load Sapphire's TRIXX software last night to see if it would get GPU-Z to recognize the higher voltage (it didn't). And I set it at the same settings as MSI AB, but I didn't select the option for it to boot with Windows either. So, again, I'm stumped&#8230;why is it defaulting now to 1200?
> 
> Finally, in both MSI AB and TRIXX I first created a preset with the stock speeds as I understand them (1.188v and 975 clock and 1500 mem). And this morning I attempted to revert to these settings with MSI first and then TRIXX. Neither worked, according to GPU-Z and MSI AB. The 1200 clock speed was "locked in" (I'd hit "Apply" and the PC would appear to reset only to return to the 1200 setting). And I don't recall selecting anything that would do this.
> 
> I suppose I should be pleased if the card is OC'ing to 1200 at a lower voltage (as shown by GPU-Z), but I'd still appreciate knowing that the card is applying my MSI AB or TRIXX settings properly. Any ideas? I'd be grateful for any input.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Erik
> 
> _*Just FYI: Bios is .30 and I'm running the 13.5beta2 driver.*_


I cant help much with your other questions but in afterburner all the wat at the bottom under the fan profiles there is a little button labled "apply overclocking on windows startup" check to see if that button is lit up, if it is it will OC the card even without having AB start on boot.

Also on the GPU-Z sensors screen each sensor has a drop down to select weather you want current, highest, lowest or average readings for each sensor. I know mine was set to "Show highest reading" by default until I switched it to "show current reading"

Hope this helps, Im sure some of the more knowledgeable forum members will chime in soon and will be more help than I can


----------



## MrELB

Apply OC on Windows startup is not checked. I deliberately wanted to do it manually until I've verified it's stable.


----------



## Mike84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> OOohH, those blocks so nice, for a universal block. Ya it is the reason I haven't tried to get one either. Can't wait for some pics.


Im anxiously awaiting the UPS guy now, it set to be delivered today so when its here I'll post pics of it mounted and then once I add it to the loop ill post those.

I actually have some other stuff Im doing today like redoing my loop and I bought a Monsoon reservoir that Im finally putting in today as well. I have everything but the GPU block that is coming today so once UPS is here I can get started!


----------



## tp4tissue

IMPORTANT update:

If you guys are using creative soundcards.. make sure to udate to the 2013 drivers, because otherwise when the card goes into full bore, it introduces Hiss' noise into the audio chain..


----------



## turbonerds

worth upgrading from a 560 ti to this? or should i hold off theres a deal going on where i can get 3 free games with a purchase of 7870 xt!


----------



## M0reP0wer

7870 xt is better according to the following comparisons but I would prob just wait for the 8000 series radeon cards later this year.

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-HD-7870-XT-vs-GeForce-GTX-560-Ti

http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=1365&gid2=1192&compare=radeon-hd-7870-xt-vs-geforce-gtx-560-ti-gigabyte-oc-1gb-edition


----------



## LMka

Guys, I have a Powercolor 7870 PCS Myst Edition. I have some problems with it, can you please kindly help me:

1) I've caught a VERY LOUD coil whine 2 times, but it did not occur more than twice during the 2-3 weeks and disappeared after the reboot. Is it ok? Am I going to get the coil whine from time to time?
2) The main problem - on the first load. My videocard works very-very slow and even it is shown as 1200 Clock it's performance is very bad. What could be the source of the problem? it usually goes away after the reboot, but sometimes even on the second boot it works very slow. I have to reboot the PC again then. It is not the OS(reinstalled), it works slow even on the bios screen, shown the logo very slowly. PSU issue?
3) It's core clock jumps from 1200 to 925 all the time, is it ok?
4) I have the BIOS 015.031.000.002 or 015.031.000.001 don't remember exactly.

Thanks!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LMka*
> 
> Guys, I have a Powercolor 7870 PCS Myst Edition. I have some problems with it, can you please kindly help me:
> 
> 1) I've caught a VERY LOUD coil whine 2 times, but it did not occur more than twice during the 2-3 weeks and disappeared after the reboot. Is it ok? Am I going to get the coil whine from time to time?
> 2) The main problem - on the first load. My videocard works very-very slow and even it is shown as 1200 Clock it's performance is very bad. What could be the source of the problem? it usually goes away after the reboot, but sometimes even on the second boot it works very slow. I have to reboot the PC again then. It is not the OS(reinstalled), it works slow even on the bios screen, shown the logo very slowly. PSU issue?
> 3) It's core clock jumps from 1200 to 925 all the time, is it ok?
> 4) I have the BIOS 015.031.000.002 or 015.031.000.001 don't remember exactly.
> 
> Thanks!


My Sapphire XT had ridiculous coil whine and I returned it because of this. It's common with the Sapphire XT but I'm unaware of that issue with Powercolor's model.

Is the card well ventilated? These Tahiti LE cards runs a bit hot. Perhaps the throttling could be remedied by adjusting the "power limit" to +20% in CCC or MSI afterburner.

IF you can still return it then try a different BIOS and if that fails to fix the issue along with adjusting the "power limit" then consider a replacement.

Overall I'm impressed with this models bang for buck especially a few months ago. But damn are these cards finicky.


----------



## MrELB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LMka*
> 
> Guys, I have a Powercolor 7870 PCS Myst Edition. I have some problems with it, can you please kindly help me:
> 
> 1) I've caught a VERY LOUD coil whine 2 times, but it did not occur more than twice during the 2-3 weeks and disappeared after the reboot. Is it ok? Am I going to get the coil whine from time to time?
> 2) The main problem - on the first load. My videocard works very-very slow and even it is shown as 1200 Clock it's performance is very bad. What could be the source of the problem? it usually goes away after the reboot, but sometimes even on the second boot it works very slow. I have to reboot the PC again then. It is not the OS(reinstalled), it works slow even on the bios screen, shown the logo very slowly. PSU issue?
> 3) It's core clock jumps from 1200 to 925 all the time, is it ok?
> 4) I have the BIOS 015.031.000.002 or 015.031.000.001 don't remember exactly.
> 
> Thanks!


I agree with the above. To stop the clock from "jumping," go into MSI AB's settings menu and check disable ULPS and, more importantly, enable Unofficial overclocking mode without PowerPlay support. You can also try checking Force Constant Voltage if your clocks keep fluctuating, but I would try the others first.

Coil whine is an issue with these cards, no doubt. I RMA'd my first one because it sounded like angry hornets had made a home of my tower case. I'm on my third Sapphire 7870 XT now, and while it's working properly, it also has noticeable coil whine, just not excessive like my first. Bear in mind that I've heard that coil whine often diminishes and even disappears over time.

I don't know about the BIOS versions other than to say that .30 is the one that was recommended to me, and I was lucky in that all three of the 7870s I've received came with it. I've never flashed a GPU Bios, but if it isn't complicated and you feel confident, I wouldn't hesitate to flash to .030.

As for your Bios screen loading slowly, that sounds concerning, but I'm simply not knowledgeable enough to offer anything constructive on that issue. If it continues, I would search aggressively for answers on that one though.

- ELB


----------



## M3TAl

The only time I ever hear coil whine from this Sapphire 7870 XT is on the credits of Cinebench Valley which runs 2000+ fps.


----------



## Kamycrs

Has anyone tried bios 032, 031 or 028 for the Sapphire card ? any experiences?


----------



## Kamycrs

I just started flashing these on my Sapphire 7870 XT

028 : No difference in terms of higher overclock! it felt it had less artifacts in higher clocks! (that could be just me thou lol)!

031 : Throttling between the clocks! useless bios indeed lol!

032: very similar to 028 ! but i think 028 is more stable!

i didnt feel any temperature difference between them

now if anyone wants to do a Benchmark test on these 3 would be cool!!!

btw my asics is % 59.6 ! so you could have a different result if you got higher asics!


----------



## Vorado

can you post those bios 0.28. 0.32 ? for Sapphire 7870 XT .Thanks


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> can you post those bios 0.28. 0.32 ? for Sapphire 7870 XT .Thanks


He problably used PowerColor BIOS-s as the only official BIOS for the XT is 030-v3 and 030-v4


----------



## merlin6r

Anyone using a Gelid Icy Vision cooler on a 7870 XT ?
There are 2 types of this cooler, ICY VISION-A and ICY VISION REV. 2
the A type lists AMD™: HD5850, HD5870, HD6850, HD6870, HD6950, HD6970, HD7850, HD7870, HD7950, HD7970
but I can't find this card locally or at a decent price.

The rev.2 supports almost all Nvidia cards now too and lots of AMD including 7870 but NOT 79xx, so since our cards use the 7950 GPU and the boards are a bit longer does that mean we need a 79xx series cooler?

I've found several installation videos and reviews of the Rev2 but on Nvidia cards and 1 on a regular Pitcairn 7870 but nothing on our increasingly rare 7870 XT's.

If the Rev2 is simply an updated version of the cooler to now include many Nvidia cards, then how come it doesn't list 7950's anymore?

Is anyone here using either of these coolers?


----------



## SupahSpankeh

I just bought a VTX3D with their stock cooler.

I don't like it. It had to spin up quite high under load, an issue my 6950/70 didn't have. I've noticed that it's got springs under each of the heatsink screws, and when I have it upside-down (as it is in my case) the heatsink is about 1mm further from the PCB. I wonder if this is causing insufficient contact and poor cooling?

Failing that, anyone know if a 7870 XT cooler will fit my VTX3D, or is it a weird PCB which will cause problems?


----------



## Coree

Hello, did the pci-mod to my 7870XT Myst. Temps in BF3 @ 1100/1500 core 79C and VRMS 100C!!!! Also the stock voltage is way too high?! 1,256V. How can I undervolt this, Sapphire trixx has the slider and I adjusted it to 1,1, but did no change. Voltages are still 1,2-1,225 during gaming drooping. Bios is 032.
Edit guys:
I put on the 'Force constant voltage' on. @ 1,1V. The temperatures decreased from 79C peak to 61C! VRM's from 100C -> 68C! currently @ 1050/1500 clocks, stable so far..
I'm happy now


----------



## Dionysos808

Hi Coree,

use PowerUp Tuner: http://www.powercolor.com/Global/download_PowerupTuner.asp


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> Hi Coree,
> 
> use PowerUp Tuner: http://www.powercolor.com/Global/download_PowerupTuner.asp


Will try that too,
Thanks!


----------



## Drew010

Hey guys I have a 7870 XT and just got a 7970 Dual-X and was wondering if anyone here was using that particular crossfire setup, and if so what their experience is like, thanks!


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Gents, anyone able to recommend acooler which'll fit a 7870XT? Or are they all basically compatible with all 7870 XT/LEs?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Gents, anyone able to recommend acooler which'll fit a 7870XT? Or are they all basically compatible with all 7870 XT/LEs?


Use this mod! Works fine for me
http://www.overclock.net/t/1355164/ohhgouramis-gpu-pci-fan-mod
I changed the IHS on my Myst and used this mod. Easy, and cost me only 3 euroes (120mm fans were just laying around)
All you need is
5 thin zipties
Hot glue
2 120mm fans
16-25cm screw thread and hex nut's


This decreased my temps a lot. Played BF3 for 2 hours 1100/1500 1,137V, core temp maxed at 74C, VRM's at 84C. (Also, my fans were set low and they were barely audible!)
The stock fan is very loud, my GPU peaked at 81C and VRM's nearly 100C, and the card was throttling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> Hey guys I have a 7870 XT and just got a 7970 Dual-X and was wondering if anyone here was using that particular crossfire setup, and if so what their experience is like, thanks!


When u CF those, they both will work at the same clock speeds. Tom's Hardware tested this on a 7950 though, worked well.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tahiti-le-7870-7930-benchmark,3401-5.html


----------



## Drew010

Quote:


> When u CF those, they both will work at the same clock speeds. Tom's Hardware tested this on a 7950 though, worked well.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/tahiti-le-7870-7930-benchmark,3401-5.html


So if I have them OC'd to the same speed then there won't be any issues? Like the 7870 XT won't bottleneck the 7970 as long as I make their clock speeds the same?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> So if I have them OC'd to the same speed then there won't be any issues? Like the 7870 XT won't bottleneck the 7970 as long as I make their clock speeds the same?


What are your 7970 clock speeds? The 7870 LE has a base clock of 925 (same as vanilla 7970), so they will work at the same speeds. Yes, 7970GE may be somewhat better due to the higher clocks.
There will be no issues though, but remember AMD is releasing Crossfire drivers too, wait for those. Now the CF scaling is not so good. But there will be no bottlenecks though if your CPU is good. What CPU are u using BTW?


----------



## KingT

My friend is about to buy a Powercolor HD7870 Myst card, what would you say about it's weakneses and strenghts.?

What are the main problems with these Tahiti LE cards, I understand they tend to downclock under load when overclocked etc?

What overclock can he expect from this card?
I have seen a couple of reviews and they didi around 1200MHz mark on the core, and around 1650MHz on the memory

Please response.









CHEERS..


----------



## Drew010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> What are your 7970 clock speeds? The 7870 LE has a base clock of 925 (same as vanilla 7970), so they will work at the same speeds. Yes, 7970GE may be somewhat better due to the higher clocks.
> There will be no issues though, but remember AMD is releasing Crossfire drivers too, wait for those. Now the CF scaling is not so good. But there will be no bottlenecks though if your CPU is good. What CPU are u using BTW?


I have my 7870 XT OC'd to 1150 core 1600 mem. i don't have my 7970 yet, just bought it as they are super cheap right now. I'm also using a FX 8350 OC'd to 4.6Ghz


----------



## Kamycrs

Hey guys question about vdroop?

lets say your voltage limit is 1.3, then you set your voltage to 1.3 then as your temps go higher the voltage drops to 1.25 because of Vdroop ! now what if you raise the voltage to 1.35 then your voltage stick around 1.3 when it vdroop! is that a safe thing to do?

btw in my case GPU temp is 72 max and Vram is 80 max under v1.35!!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> Hey guys question about vdroop?
> 
> lets say your voltage limit is 1.3, then you set your voltage to 1.3 then as your temps go higher the voltage drops to 1.25 because of Vdroop ! now what if you raise the voltage to 1.35 then your voltage stick around 1.3 when it vdroop! is that a safe thing to do?
> 
> btw in my case GPU temp is 72 max and Vram is 80 max under v1.35!!


Temps don't cause vdroop, load does. Same as with a mobo/cpu.

Don't think you can set the voltage higher than 1.3?


----------



## Kamycrs

my bad i meant Vdroop under load!!!

I actually flashed custom bios! i can raise up to v1.4


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> I just bought a VTX3D with their stock cooler.
> 
> I don't like it. It had to spin up quite high under load, an issue my 6950/70 didn't have. I've noticed that it's got springs under each of the heatsink screws, and when I have it upside-down (as it is in my case) the heatsink is about 1mm further from the PCB. I wonder if this is causing insufficient contact and poor cooling?
> 
> Failing that, anyone know if a 7870 XT cooler will fit my VTX3D, or is it a weird PCB which will cause problems?


Temps or it didnt happen


----------



## M3TAl

Ah custom bios, well that's a different story!


----------



## Mike84

Hi guys,
So I finally got my computer put back together after instaling my HK universal block on my Sapphire 7870 XT and got some pics. Temps are pretty awesome btw, I dont have any pics of temps yet but after running Uningine for a couple hours on max settings and an overclock of 1225/1650 the highest the core temp got was 50 degrees but was normally about 47-48 and the max temps on the VRMs was 63. Idle temps stay around 27-28. I have copper heatsinks on all memory and VRMs and that Titan vga cooler thing under it for the memory/VRM cooling. CPU and GPU are being cooled with a Alphacool NexXxos XT45 420mm up top and a XSPC AX240 240mm on the bottom both in push/pull if anyone is interested.

Anyway, very happy with my HK block and definitly do not regret!









Here are a few pics. (sorry they are so bad, took them with my Galaxy Nexus with crappy light)

Here is a before pic of the original card still in rig but loop broken down:


the HK box


The GPU block: (I love this thing!)


Underside:


No turning back now!










All stripped and Neked










Block mounted:


And back in the loop (still have some cleaning up to do in the case







)



Again, sorry for the horrible pics, believe it or not I do not even own a camera so I just use my phone. Maybe someday I'll buy a camera.








Anyway, there it is. I definitly dont regret the purchase even though I origianly wanted a full cover block I am very happy with performance of this universal and my temps (although I am kind of overkill on the rads







) and will be more than happy to bring this block to my next card as well!


----------



## PCBuilder94

Thinking about getting one or two of the Myst cards. Can a full cover Waterblock fit it?


----------



## M3TAl

So after putting a 620 on this 7870 XT and MX-2 TIM on the VRM heatsink the VRM gets to 100C+ in intense gaming (like Crysis 2 DX11 Ultra) unless I crank case fans up near 100%. Cranking case fans takes them back down in the ~80C range.

Does anyone think these will dissipate the heat better considering they're 100% copper? Should I go for the bigger C10's on 2 VRM each or the smaller C1's on each single VRM?


----------



## Vorado

hi , this bios
PowerColor .32
PowerColor .31
PowerColor .28

Work on sapphire 7870xt ?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> My friend is about to buy a Powercolor HD7870 Myst card, what would you say about it's weakneses and strenghts.?
> 
> What are the main problems with these Tahiti LE cards, I understand they tend to downclock under load when overclocked etc?
> 
> What overclock can he expect from this card?
> I have seen a couple of reviews and they didi around 1200MHz mark on the core, and around 1650MHz on the memory
> 
> Please response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Well, i had problems when this was at stock. Asic quality 64.7%. The reference voltage was too high, 1,256V and the temps were bad (see my posts above). The 975Mhz boost didn't work well due to the temps. I undervolted my GPU from 1,256 -> 1,137 + overclocked it to 1100/1500 (so far stable 3hrs BF3) I know this chip still has potential...
Do not oc the memory. There is really no performance gains from that, as the memory bandwith is already enough. Also, the memory IC's in the Powercolor Myst. are made by Elpida, which tend not to overclock well. They are cooled passively too, and can get too hot when OCed. I'm running BF3 with my 1100/1500 oc at Ultra w/o MSAA 2560x1440p resolution and getting a constant 45-70FPS in Caspian Border.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Well, i had problems when this was at stock. Asic quality 64.7%. The reference voltage was too high, 1,256V and the temps were bad (see my posts above). The 975Mhz boost didn't work well due to the temps. I undervolted my GPU from 1,256 -> 1,137 + overclocked it to 1100/1500 (so far stable 3hrs BF3) I know this chip still has potential...
> Do not oc the memory. There is really no performance gains from that, as the memory bandwith is already enough. Also, the memory IC's in the Powercolor Myst. are made by Elpida, which tend not to overclock well. They are cooled passively too, and can get too hot when OCed. I'm running BF3 with my 1100/1500 oc at Ultra w/o MSAA 2560x1440p resolution and getting a constant 45-70FPS in Caspian Border.


Thanx for a response.

Now , is it possible to change voltage on these cards. if so with what utility, Afterburner works?

It would be great if it's possible to undervolt the card and OC it to ~ 1100MHz on the core and to lower temps.

Yeah that's great FPS in BF3, and that's main game that my friend plays , also he will be plying BF4 when it comes out.

These HD7870 Tahiti LE cards are 35% cheaper than HD7950 boost here where I live , so it would be a great and pretty cheap upgrade for my friend (currently he has HD7850 2GB).

Rep+

CHEERS


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Thanx for a response.
> 
> Now , is it possible to change voltage on these cards. if so with what utility, Afterburner works?
> 
> It would be great if it's possible to undervolt the card and OC it to ~ 1100MHz on the core and to lower temps.
> 
> Yeah that's great FPS in BF3, and that's main game that my friend plays , also he will be plying BF4 when it comes out.
> 
> These HD7870 Tahiti LE cards are 35% cheaper than HD7950 boost here where I live , so it would be a great and pretty cheap upgrade for my friend (currently he has HD7850 2GB).
> 
> Rep+
> 
> CHEERS


I'm using Sapphire Trixx! It's a good software, unlike Msi Afterburner where the voltage slider is locked. Trixx has it unlocked, I can adjust up to 1,300V. Remember, when you are using Trixx, put 'Force constant voltage' on that it will work. Yeah, the price of these cards are awesome indeed. I paid 184 euroes for this + Never Settle Bundle. Cheapest non-reference 7950 costs 85 euroes more








But my main problem is my CPU now







at stock i'm reaching a max of 76C in BF3. I'm using the Arctic cooling Freezer Xtreme rev II. Really not wanting to delid this. I think that the undervolting technique will work for this too..


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike84*
> 
> Hi guys,
> So I finally got my computer put back together after instaling my HK universal block on my Sapphire 7870 XT and got some pics. Temps are pretty awesome btw, I dont have any pics of temps yet but after running Uningine for a couple hours on max settings and an overclock of 1225/1650 the highest the core temp got was 50 degrees but was normally about 47-48 and the max temps on the VRMs was 63. Idle temps stay around 27-28. I have copper heatsinks on all memory and VRMs and that Titan vga cooler thing under it for the memory/VRM cooling. CPU and GPU are being cooled with a Alphacool NexXxos XT45 420mm up top and a XSPC AX240 240mm on the bottom both in push/pull if anyone is interested.
> 
> Anyway, very happy with my HK block and definitly do not regret!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics. (sorry they are so bad, took them with my Galaxy Nexus with crappy light)
> 
> Here is a before pic of the original card still in rig but loop broken down:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the HK box
> 
> 
> The GPU block: (I love this thing!)
> 
> 
> Underside:
> 
> 
> No turning back now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All stripped and Neked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block mounted:
> 
> 
> And back in the loop (still have some cleaning up to do in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, sorry for the horrible pics, believe it or not I do not even own a camera so I just use my phone. Maybe someday I'll buy a camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, there it is. I definitly dont regret the purchase even though I origianly wanted a full cover block I am very happy with performance of this universal and my temps (although I am kind of overkill on the rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and will be more than happy to bring this block to my next card as well!


Very nice!









Temps are awesome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> So after putting a 620 on this 7870 XT and MX-2 TIM on the VRM heatsink the VRM gets to 100C+ in intense gaming (like Crysis 2 DX11 Ultra) unless I crank case fans up near 100%. Cranking case fans takes them back down in the ~80C range.
> 
> Does anyone think these will dissipate the heat better considering they're 100% copper? Should I go for the bigger C10's on 2 VRM each or the smaller C1's on each single VRM?


Hmm do you have the 690 II with the solid panel or the acrylic window? Can you post a picture of your fan setup?

I would go with these heatsinks just in case of clearance issues.

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Copper-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B00637X42A/ref=pd_cp_pc_0


----------



## M3TAl

Have the acrylic window, would post a pic showing fans + airflow but I'm about to go play some baseball so don't have time to mess with that. No clearance issue either only thing else is a sound card which is like 4-5" below the 7870 XT.

Have Swiftech Helix as intake on side panel directly blowing at the card, bottom intake Cougar Vortex blows more at the ram area.


----------



## iRUSH

It's a lot of work to keep these cool. Pretty good value a few months ago if you leave the card as is

Then again, that's not our style


----------



## shelb0urne

Hey, i have a Stock Sapphire 7870 XT running at 1100Mhz GPU Clock and 1500Mhz Memory Clock.
I'm worried about the temperatures.
At idle (Fan turned off) i'm getting around 30-35°C, that's fine i guess.
But when i am gaming, it almost reaches 80°C. It reached the 80°C after some minutes in Furmark as well, but then i turned it off then because i just don't want it to increase further.

So i just did a Furmark benchmark thing one more time, and it did only go up to 70C? I have no idea why.

Some clarifications about what temperatures should make me worry about my GPU would be great.

Clocks and Fans:


http://imgur.com/vQ1o4


PS: Sorry for my english, i'm not a native speaker.


----------



## shelb0urne

-SORRY FOR DOUBLE POST-
Can't figure out how to delete this.


----------



## Sadmoto

So I have sacrificed 50mhz going from 1200 to 1150 for my temps just so I don't have to increase my power limit, 10C less temps for 0 performance loss in games (at least see-able).

Also my card does not like its memory to be messed with, if goes off of 1500 it becomes unstable and drivers will stop responding even if its at 1525. Its not needed to be OC'd but I'm curious if I'm doing something wrong or if its just my card. I've tried with power limit at 0% and at 20%, no changes in stability.


----------



## KaBAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Thanx for a response.
> 
> Now , is it possible to change voltage on these cards. if so with what utility, Afterburner works?
> 
> It would be great if it's possible to undervolt the card and OC it to ~ 1100MHz on the core and to lower temps.
> 
> Yeah that's great FPS in BF3, and that's main game that my friend plays , also he will be plying BF4 when it comes out.
> 
> These HD7870 Tahiti LE cards are 35% cheaper than HD7950 boost here where I live , so it would be a great and pretty cheap upgrade for my friend (currently he has HD7850 2GB).
> 
> Rep+
> 
> CHEERS


Under volt works well. I am stable at 1150 and have no heat problems at 1.175 V but I have the fan running pretty hard. Shooting for 1100 would let you really drop the voltage and keep it nice and cool.


----------



## RaXelliX

I still dislike the fact that we have to use constant voltage in order to force voltage. Damn that they started using signed BIOS-s with HD7K series. Otherwise one could just open the BIOS with RBE and edit IDLE/LOAD voltages and clockspeed separately.
I guess i have pretty much the same situation with my CPU. Whatever i do i cant use offset voltage because it BSOD-s 3 times a day. Thus i have to give up IDLE voltage saving and force manual constant voltage. Thank god the clockspeed drops in IDLE atleast.

Btw if youre looking for alternatives to TLE i suggest GTX 760 thats about as fast and costs about the same depending on the country. Ofcourse theres no voltage regulation there but from what i hear 760-s also go to about 1100Mhz..
I STILL havent gotten my MYST yet!
Its OUTRAGEOUS how long it has taken them to deliver me one. I ordered on 7th June and its 1st July now. Almost a month. Word is i shought get it in the next few days. I deserve better for 230€ plus NO never settle bundle either. Hell some other retailers in Finland are selling for 190€ + NSB with 4 games. What a ripoff on my country (Estonia).


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelb0urne*
> 
> Hey, i have a Stock Sapphire 7870 XT running at 1100Mhz GPU Clock and 1500Mhz Memory Clock.
> I'm worried about the temperatures.
> At idle (Fan turned off) i'm getting around 30-35°C, that's fine i guess.
> But when i am gaming, it almost reaches 80°C. It reached the 80°C after some minutes in Furmark as well, but then i turned it off then because i just don't want it to increase further.
> 
> So i just did a Furmark benchmark thing one more time, and it did only go up to 70C? I have no idea why.
> 
> Some clarifications about what temperatures should make me worry about my GPU would be great.
> 
> Clocks and Fans:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vQ1o4
> 
> 
> PS: Sorry for my english, i'm not a native speaker.


You have the same stock voltage I had. My temps were alot more worse at stock. You should undervolt ur GPU like i did, so far 1075/1500 stable at 1,118V.. My Temps are maxing 70C and 74C VRM in BF3. You could get better temps maybe, due to the cooling solution what sapphire has.


----------



## jagerius

Hi!

I got Club3D 7870 XT Joker Card, and I'm wondering what's the fuss with flashing BIOS to a newer version? I got .28 version, but I noticed on the first page of this topic that there is a newer version, .31 . But I cannot find any changelog or something, is it worth to flash it ? Someone already tried it? If so, is there any benefits?

On the other matter, which Catalyst version are You guys using with this card right now? I recently switched back to 13.4 from 13.6 Beta 2, I recently read somewhere that there is some mouse lag problems with 13.6 drivers. Anyone heard of it?

Cheers


----------



## samuelspark

Does anyone know if http://microcenter.com/product/341476/BIFROST_VD1065_HDT_Twin_Fan_VGA_Cooler will fit on the Powercolor 7870 LE?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuelspark*
> 
> Does anyone know if http://microcenter.com/product/341476/BIFROST_VD1065_HDT_Twin_Fan_VGA_Cooler will fit on the Powercolor 7870 LE?


Doesn't look like it, compatibility is only with some very old cards.

Afaik each board has a specific design so you need a specific cooler for each board.

For the 7870 Tahiti LE, the board is a 7870 shape (I think) so any cooler compatible with a HD7870 should work. See the bottom of the first post on this thread for more info.


----------



## samuelspark

Even if it has the same mounting holes?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagerius*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I got Club3D 7870 XT Joker Card, and I'm wondering what's the fuss with flashing BIOS to a newer version? I got .28 version, but I noticed on the first page of this topic that there is a newer version, .31 . But I cannot find any changelog or something, is it worth to flash it ? Someone already tried it? If so, is there any benefits?
> 
> On the other matter, which Catalyst version are You guys using with this card right now? I recently switched back to 13.4 from 13.6 Beta 2, I recently read somewhere that there is some mouse lag problems with 13.6 drivers. Anyone heard of it?
> 
> Cheers


No it's not worth flashing b/c there are no benefits.

I use 13.6 B2. Never had any mouse lag problems.


----------



## M3TAl

Ever since reformatting a few days ago I can't get the card to downclock properly. I think something is messed up with the registry (I did partially restore the registry from the original OS install).

Card downclocks to 485/1500 @ 0.95 VDDC (it should be what, 157/300 @ 0.8V or so?). Uninstalling Afterburner doesn't change anything. About to shutdown and flip the BIOS switch on the card see if that changes anything.

Must be something that Afterburner changed but I don't know what. Before reformatting I was running AB Profiles (one downclocked 485mhz and another OC 1100mhz using constant voltage and ULPS disabled). I've tried disabling ULPS in AB and enabling ULPS again... but ULPS is enabled according to the registry value. Just the clocks are messed up for idle, don't know why or how to fix it.

Edit: flipping the BIOS switch didn't change anything, still stuck at 485/1500 at idle. It has to be something in the registry, AB is uninstalled completely but I haven't tried doing a full display driver uninstall yet.



Edit 2: might of found the problem. There's a file in C:\Users\{yourusername}\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE called Profiles.xml with the following code :

Code:



Code:


<Group name="Overdrive5">
        <Feature name="TimeUnlocked" />
        <Feature name="OverclockEnabled">
          <Property name="OverclockEnabledProperty" value="True" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="AutoTuneSupport" />
        <Feature name="CoreClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_679E&SUBSYS_E246174B&REV_00_4&1494363F&0&0010A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="48500" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="110000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="PowerControl_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_679E&SUBSYS_E246174B&REV_00_4&1494363F&0&0010A">
          <Property name="Want" value="20" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_679E&SUBSYS_E246174B&REV_00_4&1494363F&0&0010A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="150000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="150000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_679E&SUBSYS_E246174B&REV_00_4&1494363F&0&0010A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="1256" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="1256" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_679E&SUBSYS_E246174B&REV_00_4&1494363F&0&0010A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
        </Feature>

Looks like those Want_0's should be changed? Weird that the Want_0 CoreVoltageTarget is 1256 considering it always drops to 0.95V at idle.

Uninstalling the display driver will probably get rid of all those files maybe I should just do that. Also restored my AppData folder on the reformat... that must of messed it up? Thought installing the display driver after would overwrite all these AppData files though?


----------



## cmac68

So after much trial and error and 1 dead Powercolor PCS+ 7870 MYST later I think I finally beat my heat issue.

1. First I removed the both GPU's coolers and VRM heatsinks

2. Next I took just my top cards VRM heatsink and LAPPED it. ( For those that don't know the lapping process is it"s polishing the metal to a mirror finish with sandpaper but I also like using a metal polish as well after sanding followed by a alcohol wash. Also since I'm running Crossfire and the bottom cards temps were much better I felt no need to lap the VRM heatsink.)

3. Next I replaced the stock thermal pad with Fujipoly Ultra Extreme Thermal Pad from FrozenCPU and reseated the VRM heatsink applying firm pressure to the center to make sure all the VRM's make contact. 1 pad is $20 but it is enough to do 2 cards once you cut it.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17504/thr-185/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_Mosfet_Block_-_100_x_15_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1290

4. Next I applied a rice grain size of MX4 to the center of my GPU chip and reseated the cooler.

5. I then zip tied a 140mm fan on the back of my case using some zip ties and a 140mm to 120mm fan adapter plate and use it to exhaust out the rear. I could have it blowing fresh air in but didn't want the hot air blown back in my case as well as the airflow on my case is setup for rear and top exhaust.





http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995076

6. Finally I setup a custom fan profile through Corsair Link and overclocked the cards through CCC to 1175MHz core and +8 power.

After running Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0 my VRM temps are actually reading substantially below core temps.

( Top card is on the right.)


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuelspark*
> 
> Does anyone know if http://microcenter.com/product/341476/BIFROST_VD1065_HDT_Twin_Fan_VGA_Cooler will fit on the Powercolor 7870 LE?


It has 53mm mounting holes so will fit but I doubt it will be any better than stock.

TweakTown did a review of it on a GTS250 (TDP ~150w) and it was not much better than stock, these 7870LE's are about 200w TDP.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2999/xigmatek_bifrost_vd1065_vga_cooler/index.html


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Hey all,

I have never paid attention to my VRM temps on my 7870XT GPU until now. I don't have any issues AFAIK but I noticed that while under load my GPU core temp is 75, my VRMs are hovering around 85C-88C. There have been times where my core temp has hit 85C...I don't want to think about what the VRMs hit. Is this normal? I wonder if I have begun to damage the GPU since there is such a large difference..

EDIT: Looks like other people have VRMs in similar temperature situations. I guess the cooling for VRMs is just not good on these GPUS?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I have never paid attention to my VRM temps on my 7870XT GPU until now. I don't have any issues AFAIK but I noticed that while under load my GPU core temp is 75, my VRMs are hovering around 85C-88C. There have been times where my core temp has hit 85C...I don't want to think about what the VRMs hit. Is this normal? I wonder if I have begun to damage the GPU since there is such a large difference..
> 
> EDIT: Looks like other people have VRMs in similar temperature situations. I guess the cooling for VRMs is just not good on these GPUS?


I have nearly the same temps as you on the core and VRM. The core is fine up to 85C, AMD's rep has told in Twitter. VRM's are able to handle up to 100-125C. I have strapped two 120mm fans on my 7870XT, reduces noise a lot and keeps temps ok. I HAD TO undervolt my GPU, VRM temps were reaching 103C and core 84C at stock voltages (way too high, 1.256.) Now running 1075/1500 @ 1,141V. GPU peaks at 78C and vrm's 87C during TR2.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Looks like those Want_0's should be changed? Weird that the Want_0 CoreVoltageTarget is 1256 considering it always drops to 0.95V at idle.
> 
> Uninstalling the display driver will probably get rid of all those files maybe I should just do that. Also restored my AppData folder on the reformat... that must of messed it up? Thought installing the display driver after would overwrite all these AppData files though?


http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Clipboard01_zps4ab5d77c.jpg.html

i hope this can help


----------



## GaryW

Hello everybody , im new here
sorry for my english
i want show you , how 7870xt can be cooled , by cpu cooler "silentium pc fortis " , it is very popular in Poland cpu cooler , not expensive (30$) but efficient
if you have some question i try answer

lets start :
cooler on card :
http://www.fotosik.pl
how to mount
http://www.fotosik.pl
http://www.fotosik.pl
http://www.fotosik.pl
vrm's cooling
http://www.fotosik.pl
all mounted in my rig:
http://www.fotosik.pl

vrm is cooled by 80mm fan @800rpm(i set this speed in mobo bios) , on cooler i mount 120 mm fan @800rpm(i set this speed in mobo bios)

temperatures in games , for example in metro LL benchmark :
http://www.fotosik.pl

gpu settings
gpu:1133mhz
memory:1650mhz
voltage gpu : 1.205V
fan speed : constant 800rpm

gpu temperature 53-57'C
vrm's temperature 70-80'C
in crysis 3 i get something like in metro , but in games not so requiring like this two i get even 10 degrees les


----------



## Sadmoto

Depending on your card you could of set the manual fan control higher then the set 40% under loads with your stock fans and gotten the same exact temps.








None the less it's pretty cool to see a modded card


----------



## GaryW

but stock fan is very loud (its club3d joker card) , on this mod i get silence







that was my goal

befor i have on this card accelero extreme 7970 , but i want do someting for fun


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagerius*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I got Club3D 7870 XT Joker Card, and I'm wondering what's the fuss with flashing BIOS to a newer version? I got .28 version, but I noticed on the first page of this topic that there is a newer version, .31 . But I cannot find any changelog or something, is it worth to flash it ? Someone already tried it? If so, is there any benefits?
> 
> On the other matter, which Catalyst version are You guys using with this card right now? I recently switched back to 13.4 from 13.6 Beta 2, I recently read somewhere that there is some mouse lag problems with 13.6 drivers. Anyone heard of it?
> 
> Cheers


I also have the .28 bios and will never flash it. The .28 bios is stable and my cards run great. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## samuelspark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaryW*
> 
> Hello everybody , im new here
> sorry for my english
> i want show you , how 7870xt can be cooled , by cpu cooler "silentium pc fortis " , it is very popular in Poland cpu cooler , not expensive (30$) but efficient
> if you have some question i try answer
> 
> lets start :
> cooler on card :
> http://www.fotosik.pl
> how to mount
> http://www.fotosik.pl
> http://www.fotosik.pl
> http://www.fotosik.pl
> vrm's cooling
> http://www.fotosik.pl
> all mounted in my rig:
> http://www.fotosik.pl
> 
> vrm is cooled by 80mm fan @800rpm(i set this speed in mobo bios) , on cooler i mount 120 mm fan @800rpm(i set this speed in mobo bios)
> 
> temperatures in games , for example in metro LL benchmark :
> http://www.fotosik.pl
> 
> gpu settings
> gpu:1133mhz
> memory:1650mhz
> voltage gpu : 1.205V
> fan speed : constant 800rpm
> 
> gpu temperature 53-57'C
> vrm's temperature 70-80'C
> in crysis 3 i get something like in metro , but in games not so requiring like this two i get even 10 degrees les


Seems way too heavy. Might break PCB.


----------



## SovietDash

I'm new to PC building and overclocking, but I love my machine, powered by a Sapphire 7870 XT GPU, though I just refer to it as a 7930! If anyone had some advice for a newbie, I'd love to hear it from my Tahiti LE brethren.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Clipboard01_zps4ab5d77c.jpg.html
> 
> i hope this can help


Thanks. Uninstalling and deleting that AppData/ATI folder fixed the problem.


----------



## RaXelliX

Finally got my PowerColor Myst. Only adjusted fan speed 25% auto > 55% fixed. IDLE temp is 35. Load temps always below 80 in games. Managed to get 79 core and 81 VRM in FurMark but thats about it. VRM-s cooler than core until both hit 73 degres celcius. Then VRM starts pulling ahead by 1-2 degrees. Case cooling still the same. Other than the fan adjustment i changed noting. Running stock clocks and voltage. Clock speed jumping is not too bad. Never brops below 911Mhz under LOAD from what i've seen. Came with 032 BIOS.

Will update more soon but now going to sleep. Been running benchmarks and timedemos all day.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> I'm new to PC building and overclocking, but I love my machine, powered by a Sapphire 7870 XT GPU, though I just refer to it as a 7930! If anyone had some advice for a newbie, I'd love to hear it from my Tahiti LE brethren.


I call it the 7890, due to the 256-bit bus, instead of the typical 384bit what we find in those normal Tahiti chips


----------



## GaryW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samuelspark*
> 
> Seems way too heavy. Might break PCB.


cooler is supported from underneath , its safety for graphic card pcb


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I call it the 7890, due to the 256-bit bus, instead of the typical 384bit what we find in those normal Tahiti chips


Still think 7930 is more appropriate (what was AMD thinking?!?!) It's a Tahiti and will only crossfire with a Tahiti not a Pitcarn. So why call it a 7870?


----------



## RaXelliX

Hmm ASIC quality 73.1%. I assume thats a good average value.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still think 7930 is more appropriate (what was AMD thinking?!?!) It's a Tahiti and will only crossfire with a Tahiti not a Pitcarn. So why call it a 7870?


I think it is a cut down Tahiti chip on a 7870 board.


----------



## Highro

Hi, i have the Sapphire 7870 xt and I have horrible coil whine, the problem is that it only happens when i'm playing games but not when i'm benchmarking. What could be causing this? Also, what max clocks are you guys getting on the 7870 xt and with what settings?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still think 7930 is more appropriate (what was AMD thinking?!?!) It's a Tahiti and will only crossfire with a Tahiti not a Pitcarn. So why call it a 7870?


Maybe I should change the title to "7930 Owners Club" just for the lulz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highro*
> 
> Hi, i have the Sapphire 7870 xt and I have horrible coil whine, the problem is that it only happens when i'm playing games but not when i'm benchmarking. What could be causing this? Also, what max clocks are you guys getting on the 7870 xt and with what settings?


It happens to everyone. Coil whine usually decreases over time so don't be too worried about it.

I use 1180/1500 and by settings do you mean CCC settings?


----------



## Highro

the settings for whatever overclocking program you're using is fine.


----------



## cmac68

I'm a minimalist so I just use Catalyst Control Center and set the core to 1175MHz and +8 on the power slider.


----------



## Highro

are you just letting the fan run on auto?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Maybe I should change the title to "7930 Owners Club" just for the lulz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens to everyone. Coil whine usually decreases over time so don't be too worried about it.
> 
> I use 1180/1500 and by settings do you mean CCC settings?


7930, I would totally support that 100%.

I only get coil whine (at least audibly noticeable coil whine) in Unigine Valley Benchmark in the credits screen which runs 2000+ fps.


----------



## Coree

During Tomb Raider, my VDDC current in is maxing out @ 10 Amps. So the GPU's power consumption is 120 watt-ish. Often is around 9 Amps = 108W about. Not a bad power consumption for a undervolted Tahiti LE @ 1075/1500 1,143V?


----------



## SovietDash

I got 1140/1536 stable on my Sapphire card. I'm kind of afraid to go any higher than that, though.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> I got 1140/1536 stable on my Sapphire card. I'm kind of afraid to go any higher than that, though.


What's your voltage? I'm so far 7 hours stable on my 1075/1500 clocks @ 1,143V. But i will be undervolting and downclocking more. Temps are so far peaking at 78C (core) VRM's 88C.


----------



## SovietDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> What's your voltage? I'm so far 7 hours stable on my 1075/1500 clocks @ 1,143V. But i will be undervolting and downclocking more. Temps are so far peaking at 78C (core) VRM's 88C.


1,100 VDDC.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> 1,100 VDDC.


I wish I could do those clocks at 1,1V. Can't lol. This thing just heats up much, even with this 2x 120mm fan mod mounted and lowered voltage


----------



## RaXelliX

Wow sometimes im as dumb as a threestomp. I had fan profile set up in afterburner but afterburner was not running (neither was any other program that controls fan speed). I played for about 5 minutes and all of a sudden the fan flew to an instant 100% and started fluctuating wildly. I quit the game and started GPU-Z. What i saw in the sensor tab scared the bejeesus out of me. VRM was at 105 and core was 100+ too. God knows. They were problably 120 at some point. Lucky i didnt damage my card.

Lesson learned. ALWAYS start and set to autostart with your OS on the program that controls your cards fan speed.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Wow sometimes im as dumb as a threestomp. I had fan profile set up in afterburner but afterburner was not running (neither was any other program that controls fan speed). I played for about 5 minutes and all of a sudden the fan flew to an instant 100% and started fluctuating wildly. I quit the game and started GPU-Z. What i saw in the sensor tab scared the bejeesus out of me. VRM was at 105 and core was 100+ too. God knows. They were problably 120 at some point. Lucky i didnt damage my card.
> 
> Lesson learned. ALWAYS start and set to autostart with your OS on the program that controls your cards fan speed.


VRM's can handle up to 125C, depending on the model. But the core, over 100C?! Idk about the core's max allowed temp, but AMD has told in Twitter that they are fine up to 85C.


----------



## Coree

Is there any possibility to decrease VRM temps? Can it be possible that there isn't enough pressure between the VRM heatsink and VRM's? Has anyone replaced the VRM thermal pad with some better ones? Any guides would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## eBombzor

I wouldn't replace the VRM heatsink b/c it's pretty damn hard to find another heatsink that would fit our cards. Using higher quality thermal pads like these would help but the main obstacle I see is that one fan. Removing the shroud and the fan and installing your own fans (using the PCI fan mod) would help decrease the temps the most.


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Is there any possibility to decrease VRM temps? Can it be possible that there isn't enough pressure between the VRM heatsink and VRM's? Has anyone replaced the VRM thermal pad with some better ones? Any guides would be helpful.
> Thanks


I laid out the best way to cool the PowerColor version on pg. 262 post # 2618. One of the biggest issues is the use of inferior or low quality thermal pads so changing it to a better quality one will greatly help temps and at a cost of $10 a card as long as you have a quality thermal paste to reseat the cooler.

I'm sure this would work for the Saphire XT as well.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/2610


----------



## M3TAl

I didn't test this theory out, but from eyeballing it I don't think the VRM heatsink will even make contact with the VRM's without a thermal pad. Talking specifically about the Sapphire 7870 XT.

Hard to explain without some pictures to show it but the heatsink is raised where the two holes are for the screws. Seems like it will only screw down so far and won't make contact without a thermal tape/pad.


----------



## superleeds27

Have bought 2 x Arctic F12 TC Fans.

Going to remove the fan on the VTX3D at some point and have these two sat below it!


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superleeds27*
> 
> Have bought 2 x Arctic F12 TC Fans.
> 
> Going to remove the fan on the VTX3D at some point and have these two sat below it!


Are you doing this mod? I'm currently using it, strapped two 120mm Cooler Master R4 fans @ 60% fan speed. Noise levels are inaudible, temps are fine too!


----------



## superleeds27

Yeah. Finished it. The good thing about the F12 TC, is that they have a temperature control and ramp up and down when needed! I've placed the sensor the best i could between the heatsink and the board of the card.

Furmark, temps hit 71C. No further.

Idle, its currently sitting at 36/37C. With stock it was 33C, Although we've got some unusually warm weather in the UK and my Room is boiling!

I quickly ran Tomb Raider earlier, and played for around 5 mins, Maxed out, temps were sat around 55-63C.

Took me a while to figure out how to tie-wrap, and which way would be best etc, but it seems to be worth it.

Like you say, when the temps warm up, the sound is impressive.


----------



## Buxty

Just ordered a XFX 7870 Tahiti LE edition on order for delivery on tuesday







Any tips on what i should know to get started?


----------



## eBombzor

Just update your mobo BIOS. Take some pics for us when you get it


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Just update your mobo BIOS. Take some pics for us when you get it


Oh i will







i wanted this ages ago but bummed out and got a 660 instead...I hear this card heats up nicely (not a problem) is it worth changing fan settings or the actual cooler itself or just seeing what happens?


----------



## RaXelliX

Atleast on my powercolor myst i was getting no signal when i had enabled Boot Option ROM: EFI Compatible in BIOS. When i first inserted the card i feared the worst but luckily CCMOS reset it to Legacy and i was good to go. So if you have a setting like that under somewhere in the Boot tab then change it to Legacy (makes no sense considering these cards are EFI compatible but whatever).


----------



## eBombzor

I would definitely recommend a better cooling solution instead of just ramping up the fans.


----------



## Buxty

Something like an Artic Cooling GPU cooler do the trick? Do you know which ones would fit?


----------



## eBombzor

Well yes but those are very expensive especially when you can just buy 2 120mm fans or 3 92/80mm fans that you can use without heavy modification.

Check out oats2012's mod on the first post.


----------



## SovietDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Just ordered a XFX 7870 Tahiti LE edition on order for delivery on tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on what i should know to get started?


Wait. XFX made one of these? When? How? Where can you buy it?


----------



## M3TAl

I think it was Europe only?


----------



## superleeds27

So outside temps this morning are a little more realistic at the moment.

Furmark max temp 68C.

Which means ive roughly seen a 10C drop in temps!


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Just ordered a XFX 7870 Tahiti LE edition on order for delivery on tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on what i should know to get started?


When you get the GPU:
If the temps are high at load, try undervolting the GPU. These are usually the issues with these cards. The increased heat output of these LE cards is due to their high stock voltage. And my GPU uses roughly 108-120W during heavy gaming load (undervolted, OCed BF3), which is more efficient than a 660ti, 760 or a 670. Currently i'm down from 1,256V -> 1,143V at the overclocks of 1075/1500. I can push higher though.
Also, changing the thermal paste would help too. I use MX-4, it's good, not conductive and expensive. The only problem is that you have the 'warranty void if removed' stickers in the screws back of your GPU. But it can be possible to peel them carefully, and putting them back like nothing happened







.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superleeds27*
> 
> So outside temps this morning are a little more realistic at the moment.
> 
> Furmark max temp 68C.
> 
> Which means ive roughly seen a 10C drop in temps!


Hey, wanna show some pics of your mod?








Sry for doubles


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> When you get the GPU:
> If the temps are high at load, try undervolting the GPU. These are usually the issues with these cards. The increased heat output of these LE cards is due to their high stock voltage. And my GPU uses roughly 108-120W during heavy gaming load (undervolted, OCed BF3), which is more efficient than a 660ti, 760 or a 670. Currently i'm down from 1,256V -> 1,143V at the overclocks of 1075/1500.


For those volts to work one has to force constant voltage am i correct?


----------



## superleeds27

Ill try and get some up later.

Case and ties are a bit of a mess if im honest!


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superleeds27*
> 
> Ill try and get some up later.
> 
> Case and ties are a bit of a mess if im honest!


It doesn't matter, i have some cable mess too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> For those volts to work one has to force constant voltage am i correct?


Yeah, force constant voltage works only.


----------



## Dionysos808

No, that's not true. With PowerUp Tuner you can change load voltage only. The only problem: The tool is pretty buggy.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> No, that's not true. With PowerUp Tuner you can change load voltage only. The only problem: The tool is pretty buggy.


Tested that software, the language was part english and chinese lol. Uninstalled it though, Trixx works for me better.


----------



## Dionysos808

Everything english here. Did you use V0.2.2.D0528?
Trixx can't change voltage without having to force constant voltage, PowerUp Tuner can.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> Wait. XFX made one of these? When? How? Where can you buy it?


Yup a special one for Aria PC in the UK its only 165GBP too.


----------



## neo0031

UK Aria link for XFX 7870 Tahiti here.

My dream card.







Saving up...


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> UK Aria link for XFX 7870 Tahiti here.
> 
> My dream card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saving up...


Spoke to someone at Aria on friday about the length of the offer and i think they are a bit confused....they say they'll keep running the deal when more stock comes but then they post on their Q&A that it runs till the 8th aswell. Good luck on getting one though


----------



## akbisw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Spoke to someone at Aria on friday about the length of the offer and i think they are a bit confused....they say they'll keep running the deal when more stock comes but then they post on their Q&A that it runs till the 8th aswell. Good luck on getting one though


Man, 7870 myst just had a sale for $170 in the US. Wish price would be lower in Europe, cause i plan to move there someday.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akbisw*
> 
> Man, 7870 myst just had a sale for $170 in the US. Wish price would be lower in Europe, cause i plan to move there someday.


Us brits just think we're lucky when we get good stuff, we usually get left with all the crap


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Us brits just think we're lucky when we get good stuff, we usually get left with all the crap


This. And we don't have Mail-in rebates, and we're paying VAT, and generally higher prices on same items. So no, we're not lucky. This XFX Tahiti XT is just a lucky one off. I hope the card is still available in a couple of months when I do my build.


----------



## jonathan123456789

i have the xfx tahiti card. its a good card although it does run hot hot hot! overclocks fairly well im running mine at 1100/1500 never once crashed or locked up. just runs hot.


----------



## Popple

At just over $200 US, along with the 4 game Never Settle upgrade, is this card the best price/performance option available at this time?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> i have the xfx tahiti card. its a good card although it does run hot hot hot! overclocks fairly well im running mine at 1100/1500 never once crashed or locked up. just runs hot.


Thats cool with me my blower-type 660 literally jets out really hot air out the back to heat my room. Ghetto radiator ftw


----------



## Highro

what overclock settings do you guys have on your sapphire 7870 xt's? voltage, core clock, power limit?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> i have the xfx tahiti card. its a good card although it does run hot hot hot! overclocks fairly well im running mine at 1100/1500 never once crashed or locked up. just runs hot.


how hot?


----------



## jonathan123456789

mine runs at about 75C in games like tomb raider with everything on ultra (fan is at about 65% i have a custom fan profile but i dont like loads of noise, so if you want it cooler you can do but you'd have to have a higher fan profile. one word of warning the actual default fan profiles with these cards are awful) i did run OCCT gpu stress test on it but it got to 92C then i got a little concerned so didnt run it more it seemed to be leveling out but i didnt want to push it. gaming its between 70-80C for graphically intense games. people say that that is fine for a modern gpu and they can get to about 105C before they throttle.

on the plus side the games are very good. all of them are great games. for the games alone you'd pay at least £60


----------



## Coree

1075/1500 @ 1,143V, played Tomb Raider for 14 hours and no crashes. Seems that these clocks are my sweetspot. I can play 1150/1500 @ 1,2V stable too, but gets too hot. And the performance gain in TR2 at 1150 core is giving just a average 2fps increase ingame vs. 1075 core.. Not worth the temp increase


----------



## jonathan123456789

i cant change the vcore on mine....hhmmm how you doing that? if i use trixx it lets me adjust it but it doesnt stick, its greyed out on msi. so im stuck with it loading at 1.219v which explains the high temps. i wish i could reduce the vcore but i cant seem to. any help?


----------



## M3TAl

You have to select Force Constant Voltage.


----------



## jonathan123456789

doesnt work on these cards...even if u do that!

im fairly sure they are bios locked


----------



## M3TAl

It works for me and has worked for many others in this club.

If you want voltage monitoring in AB you need to use the Beta version.


----------



## jonathan123456789

not for the xfx card it doesnt work


----------



## M3TAl

Then I don't know what else to try then.


----------



## RaXelliX

Try: http://www.powercolor.com/Global/download_PowerupTuner.asp
Download 0.2.2.D0528

From what i hear you can change only load voltage with it and you dont have to force constant voltage. Not sure if true. I have yet to start with voltage tinkering.


----------



## jonathan123456789

yeah even that doesnt work, i think its the bios of this card, but i dont want to change the bios and brick the card


----------



## akbisw

This works for all AMD cards. The trick is to use TRIXX and GPU-Z in conjunction. If you set 1.25v in Trixx, you have to monitor the voltage in Gpu-z. It will be around 1.21 it will never be 1.25 v. Trixx Voltage is ALWAYS an understated number. Run valley window mode and look at gpu-z voltages and tune voltage values in sapphire trixx. Works for me and will definitely work for you. I despise Afterburner cause its a mess.


----------



## jonathan123456789

no really.....it doesnt work :O its the bios, 100%, it lets you change it in trixx but it doesnt save it under load it will still go to 1.219v regardless of what you set it at. i imagine changing the bios on this card may let you change it but i dont want to risk bricking my card so....


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> no really.....it doesnt work :O its the bios, 100%, it lets you change it in trixx but it doesnt save it under load it will still go to 1.219v regardless of what you set it at. i imagine changing the bios on this card may let you change it but i dont want to risk bricking my card so....


Hey just out of curiosity can you please check a chip at the back of your card (You have XFX right?). Its the voltage regulator control chip. Its possible that XFX uses a different chip than PowerColor, Sapphire and others and thats why you cant change the voltage. Might not be even anything to do with BIOS.
For example they might use this chip: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/XFX/HD_7790_Black_Edition_OC/4.html
Quote:


> XFX uses a uPI uP1643 voltage controller on their card, which I haven't seen before. All other HD 7790 designs that I've seen use the NCP81022. There is absolutely no information available on this uPI controller, but my guess is that it provides software voltage control and monitoring since the Bonaire GPU has special voltage control requirements while, as far as I know, not being supported by any OC software.


It should roughly be in the marked area on the backside:


----------



## Alienbliep

Good day to everyone,

I recently bought an 7870Xt Jokercard from Club3d.
It was second hand and used over a few months.

I noticed while gaming it made noise like an air compressor.
I looked at the temps 85degree???????
Strange

Maybe i should watercool it? Nah. This can be done easier.

I re-aplied my thermal grease.
The stock thermal grease is curing, what means it got really hard. the factory also puts way to much thermal grease in it. So there is to much for transmitting heat.

I used artic silver 5. Aplied a drop. pushed the fan on it. looked how much it spread. Not enough? Just some more so it will cover only the whole silicon chip.
Not the transistor thingy's around it, maybe Artic silver 5 is conductive and it will destroy something.

I also noticed that this version has no ram or vrm cooling whatsoever?

My temp is now around 75-80.

The Club3D cooler sucks really when i compare it to your guys temps.

I run at 975mhz and tried 1100mhz for 3dmark11 and furmark.

I went from a HD5850 to this card. HD5850 is really a super card. It runs cool 50-60degree and plays most games till now. Far cry3, battlefield 3, bioshock infinite????
I don't see much of a difference compared to the 7870xt, maybe i just expected much more. The HD5850 had vapor-x so maybe that's the problem.

I can play the witcher 2 now with everything maxed except for uber sampling and get steady 60fps.

Just wanted to share this.
Maybe it's time to look under your cooler?

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> At just over $200 US, along with the 4 game Never Settle upgrade, is this card the best price/performance option available at this time?


\

fyi there are no guarantees that you would get the games claiming bull crap that its not for that card etc

i know my retailer refuse to give me my games


----------



## Popple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> \
> 
> fyi there are no guarantees that you would get the games claiming bull crap that its not for that card etc
> 
> i know my retailer refuse to give me my games


I see. In that case I guess my CC issuer will step in.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienbliep*
> 
> Good day to everyone,
> 
> I recently bought an 7870Xt Jokercard from Club3d.
> It was second hand and used over a few months.
> 
> I noticed while gaming it made noise like an air compressor.
> I looked at the temps 85degree???????
> Strange
> 
> Maybe i should watercool it? Nah. This can be done easier.
> 
> I re-aplied my thermal grease.
> The stock thermal grease is curing, what means it got really hard. the factory also puts way to much thermal grease in it. So there is to much for transmitting heat.
> 
> I used artic silver 5. Aplied a drop. pushed the fan on it. looked how much it spread. Not enough? Just some more so it will cover only the whole silicon chip.
> Not the transistor thingy's around it, maybe Artic silver 5 is conductive and it will destroy something.
> 
> I also noticed that this version has no ram or vrm cooling whatsoever?
> 
> My temp is now around 75-80.
> 
> The Club3D cooler sucks really when i compare it to your guys temps.
> 
> I run at 975mhz and tried 1100mhz for 3dmark11 and furmark.
> 
> I went from a HD5850 to this card. HD5850 is really a super card. It runs cool 50-60degree and plays most games till now. Far cry3, battlefield 3, bioshock infinite????
> I don't see much of a difference compared to the 7870xt, maybe i just expected much more. The HD5850 had vapor-x so maybe that's the problem.
> 
> I can play the witcher 2 now with everything maxed except for uber sampling and get steady 60fps.
> 
> Just wanted to share this.
> Maybe it's time to look under your cooler?
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Stefan


Do the 2x 120mm fan mod and get a lot quieter and better temps. I re-applied my thermal paste too with Arctic Cooling MX-4, which is non-conductive. And yes, there are no VRAM heatsinks, they are passively cooled. Club3D, VTX3D and Powercolors Tahiti LE's are exactly the same cards but with different stickers. There is VRM cooling though (the long rectangular heatsink, left side of the card)


----------



## Dionysos808

I asked in the Afterburner suggestions thread, if it's possible to give us voltage control without having to force constant voltage. I don't really expect anything and he didn't reply to my post, but well... let's hope.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4632683&postcount=1527


----------



## Alienbliep

What is the normal / max temp for this gpu?

I'm getting 85degree at witcher 2 playing some time.

Is it possible to mount an corsair h50 to it and attach it to a 120mm case fan or isn't it enough cooling capacity?

Fan percentage is 50-60% at 85degree i thought


----------



## RaXelliX

Hahah. Tried to force Powerup Tuner to start minimized. No such luck. Tried to force it start minimized:

via commandline with start /b /min "program.exe"
via shortcut > properties > shortcut > run > minimized
via task scheduler > create new task and use argument /t in actions tab

Nothing worked. The thing stubbornly executes in the middle of the screen each time any user logs in.
Currently running 1.118 VDDC @ 1000/1500. I can problably up the core clock more but i like nice round numbers and other round things on...offtopic


----------



## Alienbliep

Will the Accelero Xtreme 7970 from arctic fit? Does it lower temps? It has cooling capacity of 300watts.
I don't know what the stock 1 fan club3d cooler does.
The stock club 3d cooler has direct contact heat pipes and the arctic version has 5 vs 3 heatpipes only no direct touch.

Can you put 3fans on the graphic card fan controller or will you blow something?
It won't speed up if it doesn't get hot.....

I'm reading 85-90 degree while gaming now.
Ridicilous, my hd5850 had tdp 151 vs 170watts and runned at 50-60 degree max.


----------



## eBombzor

No it will not fit b/c the 7970's die is recessed and needs the extra built in shim that the Xtreme has. The 7870 XT's die is perfectly leveled so there is no need to use a shim.

I don't think it's possible to run 3 fans on the GPU. You'll have to connect them to the motherboard or an external fan controller.


----------



## Alienbliep

I just figured out that the GPU is on a really different location 7970--> 7870xt.
It's like 1,5cm off.

Even te normal 7870 has it's location way off.

Or maybe an modified corsair h50?
I don't know what their cooling capacity is.

I don't think it's case related either, because with the side off it raises his temp to 85-90 in about 2 minutes.

Or big ass cpu cooler LOL


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienbliep*
> 
> Will the Accelero Xtreme 7970 from arctic fit? Does it lower temps? It has cooling capacity of 300watts.
> I don't know what the stock 1 fan club3d cooler does.
> The stock club 3d cooler has direct contact heat pipes and the arctic version has 5 vs 3 heatpipes only no direct touch.
> 
> Can you put 3fans on the graphic card fan controller or will you blow something?
> It won't speed up if it doesn't get hot.....
> 
> I'm reading 85-90 degree while gaming now.
> Ridicilous, my hd5850 had tdp 151 vs 170watts and runned at 50-60 degree max.


Heh, my 7870XT uses 105-120W during heavy BF3 MP gaming.. Undervolting is the trick.
And do the 2x120mm fan mod. Save a lot of money. No need for those 60-100€ aftermarket coolers.


----------



## Alienbliep

I'm buying an antec cooler the 920 version.
I just wanted to know how it works and what it does.
Is only €42 here.

Maybe i put it at my i7-3770k when it won't work.
I use a cnps10x now and it keeps temps from cpu at 40max under load


----------



## M3TAl

How it works? What it does? What exactly do you want to know?

It works like any other AIO cooler basically... A pump, cold plate, and radiator with built in reservoir.

What do you mean it won't work?


----------



## Alienbliep

Well, i hope to get 50-60 degree after this.
I think it will work, but if it doesn't help enough i put it on my cpu.


----------



## Buxty

Hey guys!

New card has arrived, pics to come soon







Only issue i have right now, is i use a TV (which is full hd) and i have to stretch the image to fit the full display. Something to do with the derp resolution on Sony units. When i had my GTX660 the resolution i manually set 1826x1080 i think but i can't find the way to do it on CCC. So when it first starts the system all the text isn't smooth at all its all jaggy from where i assume the card and tv are both trying to render up an image i can see, and after a while the TV's built in settings kick in an dim the display and smooths everything.

But i was wondering if i could just do it manually myself?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienbliep*
> 
> Well, i hope to get 50-60 degree after this.
> I think it will work, but if it doesn't help enough i put it on my cpu.


Do you have the bracket to put the 920 on the 7870 XT? Or will you be using zip ties?

Dwood is back logged BIG TIME and not even taking bracket orders anymore...


----------



## Dionysos808

@ Buxty:

Adjust Overscan in CCC.


----------



## Alienbliep

No Dwood bracket.
Gonna modify it on my own, without breaking the card stock cooler or antec i hope.


----------



## Buxty

Don't worry Beta drivers made it bearable







Now to see if i can make it work in [email protected]

Could we have XFX added to the club join form so i can join?


----------



## eBombzor

Yea I'll add XFX right now.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea I'll add XFX right now.


Cheers man!









Does anyone know if the drivers are still messed up where it'll change all the colors to reds and greens then flash back to normal colors. I can either switch channels on my TV to solve it or it seems to go in 20-30 seconds.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> New card has arrived, pics to come soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue i have right now, is i use a TV (which is full hd) and i have to stretch the image to fit the full display. Something to do with the derp resolution on Sony units. When i had my GTX660 the resolution i manually set 1826x1080 i think but i can't find the way to do it on CCC. So when it first starts the system all the text isn't smooth at all its all jaggy from where i assume the card and tv are both trying to render up an image i can see, and after a while the TV's built in settings kick in an dim the display and smooths everything.
> 
> But i was wondering if i could just do it manually myself?


Could ya tell your stock voltage, ASIC quality and temps load/idle?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Could ya tell your stock voltage, ASIC quality and temps load/idle?


I looked on MSI Kombustor and it was showing VDDC: 1.219v as no where else showed it or gave the option to change. Sorry if this sounds dumb but what is ASIC quality and where can i find it? It idles around 33degrees and under a quick run of Kombustor again it got up to 80 without tinkering with fan speeds.

EDIT: ASIC: 69.4

Update: Just has a session on FO3 for an hour or so and no problems there, card ran perfectly but within ten minutes of being on chrome browsing, then again with the odd colouring. This seems to me to be a driver issue?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I looked on MSI Kombustor and it was showing VDDC: 1.219v as no where else showed it or gave the option to change. Sorry if this sounds dumb but what is ASIC quality and where can i find it? It idles around 33degrees and under a quick run of Kombustor again it got up to 80 without tinkering with fan speeds.
> 
> EDIT: ASIC: 69.4
> 
> Update: Just has a session on FO3 for an hour or so and no problems there, card ran perfectly but within ten minutes of being on chrome browsing, then again with the odd colouring. This seems to me to be a driver issue?


Try undervolting the GPU







The odd colouring is a driver issue perhaps..


----------



## Buxty

I'll give it a try, this'll sound stoopid too but how can i change the voltage if Afterburner doesn't show it at all? Is there another program you guys use?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> OK,now everything about card is over,i hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting Accelero S1 Plus
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/IMAG0265_zps06c07a66.jpg.html


Hey Veky, i've seen that you have screwed the VRM heatsink with screws and not push-up pins? How did this affect the VRM temps? Thx if you can help


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'll give it a try, this'll sound stoopid too but how can i change the voltage if Afterburner doesn't show it at all? Is there another program you guys use?


Use Sapphire Trixx https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/
You need to apply 'force constant voltage' that it will work. Then try e.g. 1,1V for your 1000/1500 clocks. (XFX has OCed it already to 1000 mhz, if i'm right?) Then just lower the voltage even more, just to see how low you can get.


----------



## jonathan123456789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I looked on MSI Kombustor and it was showing VDDC: 1.219v as no where else showed it or gave the option to change. Sorry if this sounds dumb but what is ASIC quality and where can i find it? It idles around 33degrees and under a quick run of Kombustor again it got up to 80 without tinkering with fan speeds.
> 
> EDIT: ASIC: 69.4
> 
> Update: Just has a session on FO3 for an hour or so and no problems there, card ran perfectly but within ten minutes of being on chrome browsing, then again with the odd colouring. This seems to me to be a driver issue?


you cant change voltage with these cards under any program. you just cant. trixx allows you to move the slider but it doesnt actually change it. someone said these cards use a different voltage chip which none of the overclocking software programs recognise.

i have tried, msi afterburner, trixx, evga precision and powerup tuner. none of them will allow you to change the voltage. sorry to be the bearer of bad news. ive got my clocks at 1100/1500 100% stable.

my ASIC is 71.7% but i dont think it really means much in real world. its supposed to be to do with overclocking etc but some people have really bad ASIC scores and overclock really well and vice versa.

and yeah the weird colouring in browsers, odd flash on the screen is a known driver issue.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> you cant change voltage with these cards under any program. you just cant. trixx allows you to move the slider but it doesnt actually change it. someone said these cards use a different voltage chip which none of the overclocking software programs recognise.
> 
> i have tried, msi afterburner, trixx, evga precision and powerup tuner. none of them will allow you to change the voltage. sorry to be the bearer of bad news. ive got my clocks at 1100/1500 100% stable.


Trixx works for me. 'force constant voltage' is a must, otherwise like you described, it doesn't change it. IDK what voltage controller XFX uses though.
Just asked the ASIC quality, because lower ASIC = Higher stock voltage. Higher = lower stock voltage.


----------



## jonathan123456789

you have a different card, ofc it works for you! im talking about the xfx cards. trixx allows you to move the slider but in gpu-z it will not report a change in voltage.


----------



## Buxty

Funnily enough Kombustor which im using to stress the card is reporting 1.100v (as set in Trixx) but GPU-Z is still reporting the same as before 1.219v or something. I have seen a noticable drop in temps though so i imagine it could be GPU-z misreading?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Funnily enough Kombustor which im using to stress the card is reporting 1.100v (as set in Trixx) but GPU-Z is still reporting the same as before 1.219v or something. I have seen a noticable drop in temps though so i imagine it could be GPU-z misreading?


I think Kombustor is reading the wrong voltage. If you are still getting the same 80C temp what you did a while ago, the voltage hasn't changed. GPU-Z is more accurate. Of course you will have some Vdroop at load too. So you have put 'force constant voltage' from the options?


----------



## $ilent

I have ordered an XFX 7870 DD Ghz Tahiti LE card, this one here - http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+DD+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140&rqcType=c#rqc

Was it a wise choice?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have ordered an XFX 7870 DD Ghz Tahiti LE card, this one here - http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+DD+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140&rqcType=c#rqc
> 
> Was it a wise choice?


Well, some people say the DD cooling solution is crap and very loud.. But the problem with XFX is that the warranty gets voided if you remove the cooler. The stock TIM is usually crappy, that's why changing it is suggested. I did that to my Myst. card. And overall, most of the Tahiti LE chips tend to have high stock voltage, and undervolting is a must. Or do you want to shorten the lifespan of the GPU? Mine @ stock throttled, GPU was at 88C and VRM's were reaching 105C (BF3) Undervolted to 1,118 at 1050/1500 and did a 2x120mm fan mod. Now reaches 75C and 83C VRM at load and is barely inaudible







But yeah, mixed opinions about the XFX DD cooler.. Can't say a straight answer


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I think Kombustor is reading the wrong voltage. If you are still getting the same 80C temp what you did a while ago, the voltage hasn't changed. GPU-Z is more accurate. Of course you will have some Vdroop at load too. So you have put 'force constant voltage' from the options?


Yup constant voltage enabled and instead of hitting 81 degrees it only hits 72 in pretty much the same conditions as earlier on. Also *touch wood* the dodgy color thing hasn't occurred since then so i'm feverishly giving it a thumbs up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have ordered an XFX 7870 DD Ghz Tahiti LE card, this one here - http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+DD+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140&rqcType=c#rqc
> 
> Was it a wise choice?


Got exactly the same one dude! Good choice once i sorted out the dodgy factory clock.


----------



## jonathan123456789

yes very wise, buxty it uses a different voltage controller, you really can't change it.....there is nothing you can do. use occt stress test and you will see it go to 1.219v. the reason you are seeing 1.1v sometimes is because that isnt fully stressing the card. sometimes if i play games like heroes of newerth etc it will only put voltage to 1.1v but if i play a graphically intense game (tomb raider or occt to stress it) it will always use 1.219v.


----------



## Buxty

Well in that case im not sure how to explain the problem occuring less or the temperature under load dropping.


----------



## Coree

Buxty, there are 'warranty void if removed' stickers in the back of the card, if i'm correct?
And heres my cooling solution for my 7870 myst.

The front fan is now very close to the GPU. It helps to cool the backside of the GPU and lowered my VRM temps by 5C at load.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Buxty, there are 'warranty void if removed' stickers in the back of the card, if i'm correct?
> And heres my cooling solution for my 7870 myst.
> 
> The front fan is now very close to the GPU. It helps to cool the backside of the GPU and lowered my VRM temps by 5C at load.


Yeah what about the stickers?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah what about the stickers?


Changing the thermal paste on the GPU helps reducing temps too.. Do you have any non-conductive thermal paste? It's good to change it, as the stock paste is crappy. It's like old cement. Have you ever changed the paste on a GPU before?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Changing the thermal paste on the GPU helps reducing temps too.. Do you have any non-conductive thermal paste? It's good to change it, as the stock paste is crappy. It's like old cement. Have you ever changed the paste on a GPU before?


Oh yeah changing it wouldn't be an issue im just saying i don't think its true saying voltages cannot be changed with this card...

What clocks do you have on your card and at what voltage?


----------



## $ilent

Ah im not too fussed abouy warranty ill probabky stick a corsair h100 on it anyways xD


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Oh yeah changing it wouldn't be an issue im just saying i don't think its true saying voltages cannot be changed with this card...
> 
> What clocks do you have on your card and at what voltage?


Had 1075/1500 @ 1,143V stable (10hr playing of Tomb Raider, good game







) Now at 1050/1500 @ 1,118V, so far no crashes. I'm lowering because i want to decrease my fan speed.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Had 1075/1500 @ 1,143V stable (10hr playing of Tomb Raider, good game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Now at 1050/1500 @ 1,118V, so far no crashes. I'm lowering because i want to decrease my fan speed.


Cant wait to download my games over mobile internet wooo







I got the standard factory clocks at 1.050v and i'll see how that goes for a while!


----------



## $ilent

Is the XFX DD Ghz card voltage locked? No matter what bios is on it?

Edit: Do these cards come with different stock voltages bux?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is the XFX DD Ghz card voltage locked? No matter what bios is on it?
> 
> Edit: Do these cards come with different stock voltages bux?


Stock voltage depends on ASIC quality. Lower ASIC = higher stock voltage. Higher ASIC = lower stock voltage. Usually Tahiti LE's have <70%, and the stock voltage is 1,2-1,25V.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is the XFX DD Ghz card voltage locked? No matter what bios is on it?
> 
> Edit: Do these cards come with different stock voltages bux?


Mine came with 1.219v at stock. Im not sure people are saying GPU-z reads correct 100% of the time but under load after changing it in Trixx and both that and Kombustor showing 1.100v with temp drops i seem to think it isnt voltage locked.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Mine came with 1.219v at stock. Im not sure people are saying GPU-z reads correct 100% of the time but under load after changing it in Trixx and both that and Kombustor showing 1.100v with temp drops i seem to think it isnt voltage locked.


Can you go in on trixx and manually set the voltage yourself? If you can its not locked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Stock voltage depends on ASIC quality. Lower ASIC = higher stock voltage. Higher ASIC = lower stock voltage. Usually Tahiti LE's have <70%, and the stock voltage is 1,2-1,25V.


Does lower ASIC quality not mean lower overclock potential?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can you go in on trixx and manually set the voltage yourself? If you can its not locked.
> Does lower ASIC quality not mean lower overclock potential?


Yeah i can change it there but not in Afterburner and GPU-z shows the stock voltage under load an 0.95v on idle.


----------



## jonathan123456789

you CAN change the voltage on trixx, it DOESN'T actually change the voltage, watch this screen shot, now you do the same buxty and show me im right, this is after 1 min of running occt. it can't work because there is not software that uses this voltage controller. any drop in temp or anything else is purely placebo or just different circumstances, its not the voltage change.


----------



## Buxty

Right this is confusing me...under load (playing games or stressing) the GPU is absolutely fine. When its idling or doing something not high performance like minecraft it does this red/green thing which i can solve by either waiting and sometimes it reverts within like 20 seconds or by switching channels over then back and it sorts it.

Afterburner cannot change the voltage on the card but Trixx can, but GPU-z and HWMonitor both show the voltage remaining at stock, but the VDDC in kombustor is at the setting i specified. I'm not sure whether i have a dodgy card, or if its a driver problem.


----------



## jonathan123456789

no its not a dodgy card you just cant change the voltage because its a different voltage regulator, this has been stated on numerous forums relating to this card. to lower temos you can apply new thermal paste (although doing this voids the warranty as there are little stickers on the screws) but for me i will just put up with the slightly higher temps its really not that bigger deal, invest in some better case fans.


----------



## Buxty

Its not the temps im worried about its the dis-coloration which appears on the screen every so often. I'm not sure if its to do with when the voltage jumps down (as it jumps to 1.219v when its loaded) or what. But then again im not totally sure it isn't a driver issue as wouldnt the problem remain even if i switched channels over then back?


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Hey Veky, i've seen that you have screwed the VRM heatsink with screws and not push-up pins? How did this affect the VRM temps? Thx if you can help


I dont see much difference in temps.maybe 1-2C.


----------



## $ilent

But my brothers 7850 only allows you to change it in trixx but it actually changes the voltage. Try using AMD GPu widget for desktop gadgets, that always shows my correct voltage.


----------



## Buxty

I'm not greatly bothered about overclocking i just want one that displays properly


----------



## $ilent

I want maximum overclockings.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I want maximum overclockings.


1250 is pretty much the best you can expect out of these. 1200 is pretty much attainable by every card one way or another. For 200$, with 3 free games and an overclocked performance of a 7970...yea, its a beast.


----------



## Coree

Hmm, just thinking. How much slower is the 7870xt @ 1050/1500 compared to the 7970GE?


----------



## Buxty

Am i safe to assume that whats pictured below is a failed monitor? I sent a screencap to a friend via Skype and he said it was perfectly fine.


----------



## jonathan123456789

mine is at 1100/1500 i probably could push it more but thats what ive got at the minute, full stable. if its doing weird things when browsing, that is a driver issue that has been widely reported. like weird flashes etc. as long as when you are playing games it doesnt do it, you are golden. you should be able to overclock these cards a bit, at standard they are 1000/1250, mine is 1100/1500 and its running pretty well no lock ups blue screens artifacts etc


----------



## jonathan123456789

i like that display very colourful! that looks like a failed monitor yeah


----------



## Buxty

Yeah mines stayed like that permanently now...its a TV but i don't understand why my other card didn't do the same


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I dont see much difference in temps.maybe 1-2C.


Kay, i'm thinking of changing the thermal pads on them to Phobya Ultra 5w/mk 1,5mm pads.


----------



## jonathan123456789

you got another monitor to try? that way you know if its card or monitor (im betting monitor)


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> you got another monitor to try? that way you know if its card or monitor (im betting monitor)


I'm trying different ports on the TV, different cables and i'll steal my brothers TV tommorow while he's away. The odd thing is...is if i unplug then replug the cable it works again for a while. Could it be the card? Seeing as my Nvidia one worked fine on this?


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Kay, i'm thinking of changing the thermal pads on them to Phobya Ultra 5w/mk 1,5mm pads.


I used screws on one of my Myst cards. I also applied AS5 on both sides of the stock pad before tightening down stock heat sink with screws. Before that, this card, which was the top card, always ran hotter than the bottom one. Now this top card runs about 7-10 degrees C lower than the bottom card while loaded during benchmarks.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> I'm trying different ports on the TV, different cables and i'll steal my brothers TV tommorow while he's away. The odd thing is...is if i unplug then replug the cable it works again for a while. Could it be the card? Seeing as my Nvidia one worked fine on this?


Does it do anything if you jiggle the cable around? I've had a bad DVI cable before and it sort of looked like that but not exactly.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Does it do anything if you jiggle the cable around? I've had a bad DVI cable before and it sort of looked like that but not exactly.


Nope nothing at all it just randomly and intermittently does it. Bit disappointed really. Its put me off the XFX model in case its their fault, and the XT/LE as there aren't any which are at this price.


----------



## jonathan123456789

well the card can't have caused your tv to break thats not possible. it could be the card possibly, or just coincidence that your tv has broken and you've swapped cards.

try different drivers?


----------



## M3TAl

Are there other people with the same problem with AMD cards?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> well the card can't have caused your tv to break thats not possible. it could be the card possibly, or just coincidence that your tv has broken and you've swapped cards.
> 
> try different drivers?


Yeah i've been reinstalling different ones and testing for hours to no avail. I know its probably not the TV unless it doesnt support something the card is sending which sounds weird. Might ask the retailer what they think.


----------



## $ilent

Have you tried a different card bux on that tv?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Have you tried a different card bux on that tv?


Yeah this TV has been used with the same rig until today which had a GTX660 since march and a GTX550Ti before that.


----------



## $ilent

No but I mean right now put another gpu in. If the tv is normal its obviously the gpu thats broke.

Or it could be the AMD color settings, you might wanna try changing them in CCC first. My brothers screen looks awful on his 7850 before he makes changes.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No but I mean right now put another gpu in. If the tv is normal its obviously the gpu thats broke.
> 
> Or it could be the AMD color settings, you might wanna try changing them in CCC first. My brothers screen looks awful on his 7850 before he makes changes.


Yeah i mean it look awful right now when it works with all the colors you expect, but when it goes green and red its like a cable is damaged or somethings wrong. I guess i'll return the card.


----------



## $ilent

So you dont recommend the xfx card then lol?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So you dont recommend the xfx card then lol?


From my first impression? No. Looks voltage locked and i don't know if it bothers anyone else but that makes me question if it'll limit the amount we can overclock it. But i guess AMD want us to buy the 79xx series rather than taking the LE versions. It could just be XFX quality control, first PSU from then started sizzling a few weeks ago, that got RMA'ed.

Plus points for the card, it cools better than the GTX660 blower i had, and the fans are quiet. Downside to that is because the shroud is all metal the whole card becomes a radiator and the heatsink is boiling hot, so it will affect heat in the case rather than separating it out like a blower does.

Seriously considering whether i should RMA this one for a new one or just ditch the Tahiti LE idea altogether, i don't mean to sound posh but im sorry if AMD can't sort their drivers out (if its that) then i just don't want to have to put up with it.


----------



## $ilent

Im guessing you just got a bad card? how long you had it and whats max temps you had? Ive only bought mine to fold on 24/7


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im guessing you just got a bad card? how long you had it and whats max temps you had? Ive only bought mine to fold on 24/7


Like 12 hours. Temps aren't the issue i love playing around to find a good balance of noise/cooling but the image discoloration is a nightmare. And to top it off, it just won't fold at all.


----------



## $ilent

sounds like you got a dud card buxy


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> sounds like you got a dud card buxy


Yeah i think so, still deciding what to do though...


----------



## $ilent

Maybe try for an RMA? Did you buy it from aria? I just got one from there, the stock goes down so quick.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Maybe try for an RMA? Did you buy it from aria? I just got one from there, the stock goes down so quick.


I'll make them take it back and yeah Aria is the only place that do it i think. I'm gonna see if they'll send me one and collect the old when it arrives.


----------



## $ilent

Its a little concerning if the warranty is invalid if you remove the heatsink.


----------



## Alienbliep

WOOOOOOWWWW

Are you guys on the other side of the earth?

Different time zone or what? HEHE







While i sleep there pops up 4 new pages....









There is an warranty void sticker at one of the screws of the cooler. I used pliers so i don't have to remove te sticker. But the sticker will fall off eventually because this freaking thing is 95ºC
It's like an nuclear meltdown in my case. Cpu stays 35degree while gaming and i can bake an egg on the heatpipes of my gc.
I don't know how much chips can handle but 95ºC all the time and i will need the warranty soon.

I'm putting an antec 920 on it so i keep u guys posted.

BTW the screen you have looks like it's missing an signal. Like an one wire issue u used to have with the ycbcr or pal ntsc Nintendo sjit

U have more inputs on your monitor?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienbliep*
> 
> WOOOOOOWWWW
> 
> Are you guys on the other side of the earth?
> 
> Different time zone or what? HEHE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While i sleep there pops up 4 new pages....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an warranty void sticker at one of the screws of the cooler. I used pliers so i don't have to remove te sticker. But the sticker will fall off eventually because this freaking thing is 95ºC
> It's like an nuclear meltdown in my case. Cpu stays 35degree while gaming and i can bake an egg on the heatpipes of my gc.
> I don't know how much chips can handle but 95ºC all the time and i will need the warranty soon.
> 
> I'm putting an antec 920 on it so i keep u guys posted.
> 
> BTW the screen you have looks like it's missing an signal. Like an one wire issue u used to have with the ycbcr or pal ntsc Nintendo sjit
> 
> U have more inputs on your monitor?


Yeah many people have said that the XFX DD cooler is very bad. Even on the 7950 and 7970 cards have the same problem. They heat up more and are loud or louder than the reference models.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Yeah i think so, still deciding what to do though...


I recommend you to swap it to a 7870LE from Powercolor, Club3D or VTX3D if possible..


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daddeo2*
> 
> I used screws on one of my Myst cards. I also applied AS5 on both sides of the stock pad before tightening down stock heat sink with screws. Before that, this card, which was the top card, always ran hotter than the bottom one. Now this top card runs about 7-10 degrees C lower than the bottom card while loaded during benchmarks.


Hmm, should I try that also? I have Arctic MX-4 though, will it be sufficient enough..


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Hmm, should I try that also? I have Arctic MX-4 though, will it be sufficient enough..


Edit: Sorry for triples, whoops








I always press 'quote' by accident. Not edit, gawd i'm sht


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I recommend you to swap it to a 7870LE from Powercolor, Club3D or VTX3D if possible..


The only one that comes close to the pricing of this is the VTX3D, but i've heard bad things about that too. Spoke to Aria about it and they said to RMA the card, so i'll see how it goes today then decide if i actually want to be without a rig for a few days noooooooo!


----------



## Alienbliep

I really recommend not swapping for club3d. The cooler sucks big time.
Instea go sapphire. I Always used sapphire vapor-x and it's cool.
It also has dual fans and 1 heatpipe more.
It's only no direct touch heatpipe.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienbliep*
> 
> I really recommend not swapping for club3d. The cooler sucks big time.
> Instea go sapphire. I Always used sapphire vapor-x and it's cool.
> It also has dual fans and 1 heatpipe more.
> It's only no direct touch heatpipe.


Well, you can do the 2x120mm fan mod on the Powercolor, VTX3D or Club3D model. I''m just recommending this, because the Sapphire version would've cost me 50 euroes more than this Powercolor version.. Idk about the price difference in the UK though.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I dont see much difference in temps.maybe 1-2C.


BTW, i'm planning on buying the Accelero S1 Plus too, 26€ here. How much did your temps drop (GPU + VRM) and have you tested your maximum OC on that?


----------



## $ilent

My 7870 arrived this morning!

Came with sim city instead of farcry blood dragon which was an added bonus, I might actually keep that game if the bugs have been sorted


----------



## Alienbliep

Sim city is from 1993







your graphics card will run it.

If you have Win 3.11









Sorry


----------



## merlin6r

Those springs are only there to keep tension on the thread so the bolts don't come undone. I highly doubt the heatsink is coming away from the GPU die when the card is upside down unless the bolts are VERY loose. But if the heatsink is not in contact with the GPU when gaming you would be having serious problems as the GPU would get SERIOUSLY hot.
Maybe the cooler just isn't fitted very well, if you're confident enough, remove the cooler, use a good cleaner on the heatsink and GPU and reattach it using a small amount of a better thermal compound.
My sons old 4890 had recently been spinning up a little louder than usual so when we dusted out his case, fans and filters the other day I decided to remove, dust and re-gunk (technical term) his cooler.
The original gunk wasn't too bad, but a little dried out and little too much for my liking, although I've seen much worse. We cleaned it and reattached it using a very small amount of Arctic MX-3. Its now much quieter as it doesn't spin up as much. I'd say it's definitely worth a try with your cooler as it could much improve the temps.

On my own card (Powercolor Myst 7870 Tahiti) I've just fitted the Gelid Icy Vision A. There are 2 versions of this Icy vision cooler, the type A and the Rev. 2.
The Rev2 fits several of the latest Nvidia cards and AMD cards from 5850 - 7870.
The Type A fits ONLY AMD from 5850 - 7970

I'm unsure if the Rev2 fits these Tahiti GPUs since they are actually 79xx and that is the one AMD card that the Rev2 doesn't fit, so I went for the type A to be sure.

My load temps, running Heaven benchmark on a loop for 30mins, were 70c ish, not a problem by any means, but the powercolor cooler would spin at about 50% at that temp, and that was too loud for me.

The Gelid icy vision A came with many heatsinks for RAM and VRMS which is handy since my card had none, and was relatively easy to fit. It also came with a little syringe of thermal compound but I stuck to my trusty MX-3.
Its not as long as the standard cooler and it fits at the back of the card (furthest from the outputs) so my VGA support bracket was very helpful.
Also something to bear in mind is that the Gelid cooler is very tall, my card now covers the 2 slots under it and is very close to the other PCI-e graphics card slot, at this height it completely covers the top 4 of my 6 Sata ports, I had to fit 4 of the L shaped Sata lead plugs before I could fit the card in, and I would have to remove the card again to unplug any of the top 4 sata leads.

The cooler comes with the power cable to plug into the gfx card and adapters to power it instead from a 3pin fan header on your motherboard or from a 4pin molex plug. Bear in mind none of these options give you any fan speed control. At 12v mine is currently running at 2000rpm all the time, although this is quieter than the stock fan at 50%.
You could easily power it at 5v or 7v making the wiring changes to a molex plug, but I've ordered a nice little 4 dial fan controller for under a tenner, you can get single fan controllers for around £3.

Performance? Excellent. Its July and quite warm, idle temp has gone from 36c to about 27c. But remember this fan is maintaining more speed at idle than the stock fan would.
At load, running Heaven on Extreme for 30mins+ I used to get 70c but with this the highest recorded temp is only 46c !! And the VRMS have gone from 66c to 54c under load.

Very happy with this cooler for £30 and I hope to use it on the next AMD card I buy to get even better value from it.
The only niggles are the fact that it covers my sata ports and I have had to buy a fan controller, although tbh I've always wanted one for my case fans anyway...

I don't think there's any better cooling options for these cards at this price point.


----------



## Alienbliep

I just looked.

The springs hold the cooler down (or up) not the SCREW-s


----------



## $ilent

Ive installed my XFX 7870 in my PC, its running with no cable but I also have a gtx 570 in my pc too.

I installed latest CCC fom AMDs website, and gpuz shows the card ok, but in TRIXX the gpu clocks arent showing properly, anyone know how to make my pc see it correctly? Its like this:


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ive installed my XFX 7870 in my PC, its running with no cable but I also have a gtx 570 in my pc too.
> 
> I installed latest CCC fom AMDs website, and gpuz shows the card ok, but in TRIXX the gpu clocks arent showing properly, anyone know how to make my pc see it correctly? Its like this:


What do you mean with no cable? No power cable?


----------



## $ilent

No, i meant no display cable. Ive got it working now, ive got a hdmi plugged into my monitor from the 7870 aswell as a dvi from the gtx.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No, i meant no display cable. Ive got it working now, ive got a hdmi plugged into my monitor from the 7870 aswell as a dvi from the gtx.


How's yours running? I managed to get mine folding but i thought it was odd when it would fold and keep temps at 35 degrees! The image fault is happening less and less often, i think it may be due to drivers now rather than a dud card.


----------



## $ilent

Seems to be running ok, quite hot though. Folding puts it at 76C but I have set fan to 100%.

Also the only way I seem to be able to get it working is to set my display to think its using two monitors, so when I scroll mouse right it goes off screen abit.

I think I need to do the dummy plug thing with it, my pc thinks it has two screens at the minute but when I go to game the resolution is 1080 and its just full screen, i.e not half missing. Also the 7870 when not folding is sat at 0% activity, so to me that suggests its not working with two monitors...

I dunno its strange.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Seems to be running ok, quite hot though. Folding puts it at 76C but I have set fan to 100%.
> 
> Also the only way I seem to be able to get it working is to set my display to think its using two monitors, so when I scroll mouse right it goes off screen abit.
> 
> I think I need to do the dummy plug thing with it, my pc thinks it has two screens at the minute but when I go to game the resolution is 1080 and its just full screen, i.e not half missing. Also the 7870 when not folding is sat at 0% activity, so to me that suggests its not working with two monitors...
> 
> I dunno its strange.


I think the 0% might be the ZeroCore tech they apparently use in Crossfire to detect when only one card is needed to save power, so it could be that.


----------



## $ilent

Im gonna get a dummy plug tonight i think.


----------



## Coree

What? Why is that memory rated at 1250mhz/5Ghz effective? Shouldn't it be 1500mhz/6Ghz? Strange. Is it possible you to show the PCB of the card?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> What? Why is that memory rated at 1250mhz/5Ghz effective? Shouldn't it be 1500mhz/6Ghz? Strange. Is it possible you to show the PCB of the card?


This is the card I bought - http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+DD+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140&rqcType=c#rqc

It says at the top of the page memory clck 5000mhz, isnt that right?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> This is the card I bought - http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+DD+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+%28Tahiti+LE%29+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140&rqcType=c#rqc
> 
> It says at the top of the page memory clck 5000mhz, isnt that right?


Texture units: 80? The LE version has 96. And the LE's have 1500/6GB effective memory. What does your GPU-z say?
That website has some wrong specs.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Texture units: 80? The LE version has 96. And the LE's have 1500/6GB effective memory. What does your GPU-z say?
> That website has some wrong specs.


Texture units being "Texture Fillrate" in GPUz?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Texture units being "Texture Fillrate" in GPUz?


The latest GPU-Z version tells the amount of ROPs (Rastering operations per second) and TMU's (Texture mapping units)
The LE version has 32 ROPS and 96 TMU's. Do you have the same?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> The latest GPU-Z version tells the amount of ROPs (Rastering operations per second) and TMU's (Texture mapping units)
> The LE version has 32 ROPS and 96 TMU's. Do you have the same?




Yeah it looks the same.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it looks the same.


Woah, seems like XFX used the cheaper 1250mhz memory chips unlike the 1500mhz which are used in the other LE's
But yes, otherwise they are the same


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Woah, seems like XFX used the cheaper 1250mhz memory chips unlike the 1500mhz which are used in the other LE's
> But yes, otherwise they are the same


Guess its why its so cheap and supposedly "Limited Edition" even though the retailer keeps restocking haha.


----------



## jonathan123456789

if people would like to see my settings, this is what im rocking (no crashes, blue screen lock ups or anything) max temps in games are about 78C.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> if people would like to see my settings, this is what im rocking (no crashes, blue screen lock ups or anything) max temps in games are about 78C.


Wow nice low voltage though. ASIC quality and stock voltage?


----------



## jonathan123456789

dont forget thats not under load, so the power saving thing has kicked in, under load it goes to 1.219v, i think we've had this discussion to death but because of the voltage regulator on these cards you can't change the load voltage with software.


----------



## $ilent

Maybe coree they memory is just set slower?

This is my gpuz screenshot:



Does everything look in order for it to be a 7870 tahiti LE? I manually set memory clock to 1500mhz, been running [email protected] for over an hour no issues.

I read on reviews that these 7870s dont allow much overclocking on the memory anyway.


----------



## jonathan123456789

that looks good to me, im gonna push my gpu clock a bit more, but real world difference between 1100 and 1200mhz isnt going to be much, i might try bump mine a little.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> dont forget thats not under load, so the power saving thing has kicked in, under load it goes to 1.219v, i think we've had this discussion to death but because of the voltage regulator on these cards you can't change the load voltage with software.


Yeah! But never used that software (EVGA Precision?) you are using though. I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Hmm, just thinking. How much slower is the 7870xt @ 1050/1500 compared to the 7970GE?


Considering a 7870 xt @ 1200 is about 5% slower than a 7970 non GE, it's safe to say anywhere between 10-15 percent. Once you get the 7970 GE to 1300 core though that is more like 25%+.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Maybe coree they memory is just set slower?
> 
> This is my gpuz screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> Does everything look in order for it to be a 7870 tahiti LE? I manually set memory clock to 1500mhz, been running [email protected] for over an hour no issues.
> 
> I read on reviews that these 7870s dont allow much overclocking on the memory anyway.


Maybe! But if you would tell me the specs of your memory modules? Can you see the writings on them without taking the heatsink off?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Considering a 7870 xt @ 1200 is about 5% slower than a 7970 non GE, it's safe to say anywhere between 10-15 percent. Once you get the 7970 GE to 1300 core though that is more like 25%+.


And the narrower memory interface 256-bit vs 384-bit will not be a problem (unless 1600p+ resolution)?
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/34761-amd-hd-7950-vs-hd-7970-clocks/ Hexus did a test though, and the diff. between a 7970 and a 7950 @ the same clocks were 3-6%. (old review though)


----------



## $ilent

Ill have a look.


----------



## $ilent

No i cant see them sorry.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No i cant see them sorry.


Dang. Prolly ones that are rated for 1500mhz, but are factory downclocked to 1250mhz


----------



## $ilent

Well i just swapped my gpu out and now the 7870 is my primary gpu, folding at 1200/1500 and screen froze after like 5 mins.

Strange considering it was folding fine when it was secondary gpu at these clocks.


----------



## jonathan123456789

for the xfx i have found 1200 to aggressive, i think mine tops out somewhere around 1150.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> BTW, i'm planning on buying the Accelero S1 Plus too, 26€ here. How much did your temps drop (GPU + VRM) and have you tested your maximum OC on that?


I tested it with Unigine Valley benchmark,one pass,Extreme preset

Default voltage=1.180V under load,975/1500
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/975_limit8_defaultV_zpsf43e0eb4.gif.html

Undervolt 1.070 in Power Tuner,real voltage with drop=1.040V
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/975_limit8_lowV_zps051ccf51.gif.html

Ignore that 123C max for VRM-s,max was 56C,GPU-Z dont like Power Tuner








Room temperature was 25C,on Accelero is 2x120mm Scythe Slip Stream http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/026/sy1225sl_detail.html at 1900rpm,controlled by Fan Controller http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/060/sfg120_detail.html

I dont know max OC,i know that card cant go to 1200MHz







,i got artefacts,but i play on 1100MHz on 1.140V which is 1.100 with vdroop,i will test that clocks tomorrow and post the temperatures.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I tested it with Unigine Valley benchmark,one pass,Extreme preset
> 
> Default voltage=1.180V under load,975/1500
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/975_limit8_defaultV_zpsf43e0eb4.gif.html
> 
> Undervolt 1.070 in Power Tuner,real voltage with drop=1.040V
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/975_limit8_lowV_zps051ccf51.gif.html
> 
> Ignore that 123C max for VRM-s,max was 56C,GPU-Z dont like Power Tuner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room temperature was 25C,on Accelero is 2x120mm Scythe Slip Stream http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/026/sy1225sl_detail.html at 1900rpm,controlled by Fan Controller http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/060/sfg120_detail.html
> 
> I dont know max OC,i know that card cant go to 1200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,i got artefacts,but i play on 1100MHz on 1.140V which is 1.100 with vdroop,i will test that clocks tomorrow and post the temperatures.


Nice temps, i'm currently maxing out 77 core and 82C VRM @ 1075/1500 1,143V. The Accelero should help temps to drop by 20C or so. I will change the thermal pad on the VRM's too, to Phobya Ultra 5w/mk 1mm pads. Should be a good investment, these will cost me somewhere 30€. BTW, how noisy are the fans, are they on MAX speed
And btw, i recommend you to mount a 120mm fan on the front very close to the GPU like me (see couple of pages ago). It helps VRM temps nicely, mine got reduced my ~5C. Also, the VRM's heat up more slowly than the core too.
Yes, Powerup Tuner is buggy. Mine reported something -123764378643A on VDDC current in and the 12V rail was jumping like crazy, like yours too.


----------



## merlin6r

Update on my Gelid Icy Vision cooler

Two days later and Amazon hasn't even dispatched my fan controller and I was getting a little annoyed with my new cooler running at 12v 2000rpm all the time, so I decided to use a molex plug to do the 7volt mod to reduce the fan speed and put up with slightly higher temps for a couple of days.

I'm guessing its now running at 1000-1200rpm ish. Its much quieter. Impact on cooling?

At 12volts my GPU was maxing out at 47c running the Heaven benchmark.

Today I have the fan on 7volts but have overclocked the GPU to 1100/1500
It maxed out at 48c !!



Bear in mind that it is a little cooler in here today, but that's maybe almost cancelled out by the overclock to 1100mhz.

Fantastic cooler. Highly recommended if you have room for it.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merlin6r*
> 
> Update on my Gelid Icy Vision cooler
> 
> Two days later and Amazon hasn't even dispatched my fan controller and I was getting a little annoyed with my new cooler running at 12v 2000rpm all the time, so I decided to use a molex plug to do the 7volt mod to reduce the fan speed and put up with slightly higher temps for a couple of days.
> 
> I'm guessing its now running at 1000-1200rpm ish. Its much quieter. Impact on cooling?
> 
> At 12volts my GPU was maxing out at 47c running the Heaven benchmark.
> 
> Today I have the fan on 7volts but have overclocked the GPU to 1100/1500
> It maxed out at 48c !!
> 
> 
> 
> Bear in mind that it is a little cooler in here today, but that's maybe almost cancelled out by the overclock to 1100mhz.
> 
> Fantastic cooler. Highly recommended if you have room for it.


Nice temps! What about VRM's? Have you replaced the thermal pads on them? It would help temps even more too.


----------



## Coree

This has maybe been questioned/answered before:
Im getting weird flashes during web browsing barely a nanosecond or so every 3-5hrs. But during gaming this doesn't occur.
Driver issue, if i'm right?


----------



## merlin6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> This has maybe been questioned/answered before:
> Im getting weird flashes during web browsing barely a nanosecond or so every 3-5hrs. But during gaming this doesn't occur.
> Driver issue, if i'm right?


Yeah I'd say thats the first thing to try.

Re: the VRMs
The card came without any heatsinks on the 4 little VRMs at the back and nothing on the RAM.
I wasnt quite sure which bits did what tbh but I got loads of heatsinks with the Gelid cooler so I slapped them on everything








The VRMs in GPU-Z went from max 66c to a max of 54c
That was on a warm day but when the fans were at 12v / 2000rpm


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> This has maybe been questioned/answered before:
> Im getting weird flashes during web browsing barely a nanosecond or so every 3-5hrs. But during gaming this doesn't occur.
> Driver issue, if i'm right?


Thats the thing i get but mine stays until i switch channels


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Thats the thing i get but mine stays until i switch channels


Yesterday was different though, I had no flickers at all, today once.. Well, doesn't bother me though as it's not constant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merlin6r*
> 
> Yeah I'd say thats the first thing to try.
> 
> Re: the VRMs
> The card came without any heatsinks on the 4 little VRMs at the back and nothing on the RAM.
> I wasnt quite sure which bits did what tbh but I got loads of heatsinks with the Gelid cooler so I slapped them on everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VRMs in GPU-Z went from max 66c to a max of 54c
> That was on a warm day but when the fans were at 12v / 2000rpm


Well those are very nice temps. You should try putting the voltage to 1,250V and OC to the max.







My GPU has the potential to reach 1175 core on stock voltage (1,256V), but temps would be pretty bad.. thats why i have undervolted this. I'm planning on buying the Accelero S1 Plus though. Should do the trick.


----------



## $ilent

Does that icy vision fit the tahiti 7870? Might go get one.


----------



## Coree

Rev.2 Icy vision works, as merlin has stated few posts ago. But I have zero information about the PCB what XFX uses. May be a modified Tahiti LE PCB? Who knows, theres is no pics of the XFX Tahiti LE PCB here.


----------



## $ilent

I dont think it will work, only rev A is for 7870, 7950 and 7970. The shop i go to o ly has rev2. I will get a pic of the pcb todqy, im gonna change the tim temps reaching 85c with fan on full.


----------



## Alienbliep

Guys,

I just put the 920 antec on the graphics card.
I don't understand how it's working.

When i start my system up it's going fine.
Opening an game warns me directly the temp is 95ºc.
After that it immediatly shuts down.

The pump and fan is at full speed?

The temp rises olmost insteandly.
Like it's not properly seated?

While i hold it upside down it gaps air. you can hear it. the core goes to 75ºc idle. When it's pumping again it goes directly to 40ºc

Picca:

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/07117011_zps5ff64832.jpg.html


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienbliep*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I just put the 920 antec on the graphics card.
> I don't understand how it's working.
> 
> When i start my system up it's going fine.
> Opening an game warns me directly the temp is 95ºc.
> After that it immediatly shuts down.
> 
> The pump and fan is at full speed?
> 
> The temp rises olmost insteandly.
> Like it's not properly seated?
> 
> While i hold it upside down it gaps air. you can hear it. the core goes to 75ºc idle. When it's pumping again it goes directly to 40ºc
> 
> Picca:
> 
> http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/07117011_zps5ff64832.jpg.html


Bad contact? Is the 920 tightly seated? And it may be that you need a copper shim like this to fill the gap between the GPU or so: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supreme-hf-hd7970-cu-adapter.html Only for 7950's and 7970's though :/


----------



## $ilent

Have you pulled the zip ties tight Alien? Sounds like poor contact to me.

Also:



Thats what am talkin bout.


----------



## Alienbliep

Yeah i reseated it, pull it again.
Maybe to tight? I don't really know


----------



## Alienbliep

Wait it is an not proper seating prob.

I'm going to mount it good.
When i press th cooling thingy it only goes to 65ºc without a fan


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Have you pulled the zip ties tight Alien? Sounds like poor contact to me.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what am talkin bout.


Remember that the VRM's run 10-20C hotter than the core. If you have no heatsink on them, it'll be 20c+. (at load) I have experience, as my VTX3D 7950 model had NO heatsinks on VRM1. Temps peaked 114C. 2nd one had a heatsink, and the temp was nearly 30C lower.


----------



## $ilent

on my gtx 570 that has a corsair h60 unit on it i just pulled the zip ties as tight as they can reasonably go.


----------



## $ilent

that's with the stock cooler coree i put room fan blowing onto it.


----------



## Alienbliep

Yes i have that small grey heatsinkie


----------



## jonathan123456789

$ilent is that the xfx tahiti card you have? If so your voltage is 1.256v, how? Under load my voltage is 1.219v and no software seems to be able to changr it. Also 69c at those clocks unddr load is impressive. Is that the stock cooler? If it isnt, what cooler is it and is it easy to change?


----------



## SuperClocks

Hello everyone! I've had a PowerColor 7870 EZ (Tahiti LE) for a few months. I run the core at 1200MHz with a forced voltage of 1.3v using Sapphire Trixx 4.6. I also edited my custom AMD profile XML to force 1.3v and 1200MHz. I run the memory at 1600MHz, though I haven't tried to go any higher. I have it paired with a 4.5GHz Core 2 Duo...

3DMark 11 validation


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> $ilent is that the xfx tahiti card you have? If so your voltage is 1.256v, how? Under load my voltage is 1.219v and no software seems to be able to changr it. Also 69c at those clocks unddr load is impressive. Is that the stock cooler? If it isnt, what cooler is it and is it easy to change?


Yeah its the XFX DD 7870 Tahiti Le card. My voltage is stock, thats just what is set in Trixx and I tried lowering it but it didnt change the vcore.

69C is stock cooler yes, but thats with the stock fans at 100% AND a room fan blowing air directly onto the gpu, albeit whilst folding at 100% load at 1250mhz/1500mhz.

I have a Corsair H60 unit and some alpenfohn ram sinks on my gtx 570, im gonna swap it over later on tonight onto the XFX with some PK Nano TIM if I get chance in a few hours.


----------



## Grasshole

Hello guys

I was reading this thread for a few months now so i signed up.. I went through all pages as well B) debating weather to buy a Tahiti LE or not







Here in europe there is a 70€ difference to 7950 so i figured i'd rather buy a 7870 tahiti LE. i spent 195 euro for my Powercolor myst and no games.

I had huge problems at start with fluctuating core clocks. artifacts at stock clocks etc, heat up to 90. its a 0.28 bios with 76% ascii score and fixed vvdc of 1.15v. i couldn't change it in any software so i guess its locked right.

Right now its running ok at 1150 core clock stable. at 1200 i get artifacts in benches. i hit 75c max under load in benches... VRM never goes over gpu heat. is like about the same or less. im kinda happy with these numbers.. but need custom fan profile for that.

what bothers me is when i dissabled powerplay to get the card running well the core is allways costant at 1150.. even at no gpu load. idle temps are 50-60. My question is will i notice it on the electricity bill and is it ok to run at 1150 non stop ? or should it be working with powerplay ? im not quiet sure if this is a wrong setting or its ok.

oh yea and i need to replace that redic. loud cooler on it as well. either i will strap few fans on the heatsink or buy some aftermarket cooler.. i will replace the TIM anyways.. in hope i can hit stable 1200 on the core with lower temps.

thanks in advance and glad to be writing here as well


----------



## Alienbliep

Ok update v2.21

I looked at the pump thingy and it looked like mount everest.......
So i lapped it.

There was a real real real big mountain in the middle:

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/07117015_zps00bb177b.jpg.html

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/07117012_zpsb2a24409.jpg.html

After lapping i made my own braket.... Patent pending...









http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/07117016_zpsbb00694b.jpg.html

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/07117017_zps9385439d.jpg.html

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/07117018_zps89af3e28.jpg.html

Who wanna know the temps?


----------



## Alienbliep

I'm EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Daddeo2

Have any of the newer XFX card owners tried flashing to a different bios (e.g. Power color, sapphire or club3d bios) to see if it unlocks the voltage?


----------



## Alienbliep

Ok ok ok,

If you insist.

Temp is now 26ºc idle. And full load furmark 33ºc









Better huh


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienbliep*
> 
> Ok ok ok,
> 
> If you insist.
> 
> Temp is now 26ºc idle. And full load furmark 33ºc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better huh


That's very nice, but what about VRM's?


----------



## Alienbliep

Dunno,

Gonna test it.
Is there a way to see mem temp?


----------



## Alienbliep

10min Furmark full options

@1200mhz core for fun
44ºc
VRM 72ºc


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netboy*
> 
> Full Cover Block for HD 7870 XT Sapphire Boost from liquidextasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.liquid-extasy.de/gpu-kuehler/ati/7xx0-series/narrow-line-ati-hd-7870-sapphire-boost-detail?showall=1#beschreibung


Wouldn't the VRM temps on this still be extremely high because it ignores the ones on the back edge of the card?


----------



## Alienbliep

Well my vrm temps now are 50ºc while gaming at 1200mhz.
Normally i run everything on 975mhz


----------



## jonathan123456789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeah its the XFX DD 7870 Tahiti Le card. My voltage is stock, thats just what is set in Trixx and I tried lowering it but it didnt change the vcore.
> 
> 69C is stock cooler yes, but thats with the stock fans at 100% AND a room fan blowing air directly onto the gpu, albeit whilst folding at 100% load at 1250mhz/1500mhz.
> 
> I have a Corsair H60 unit and some alpenfohn ram sinks on my gtx 570, im gonna swap it over later on tonight onto the XFX with some PK Nano TIM if I get chance in a few hours.


fair enough, yeah im not willing to put my fans on 100%! can you take a pic of it once you've done it. i have some arctic silver mx-4 TIM that im considering putting on my gpu but i'm to scared to take the original heat sink off to do it (never done anything with gpu's before ) and the fact it says "voids warranty" on the screws.


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienbliep*
> 
> Well my vrm temps now are 50ºc while gaming at 1200mhz.
> Normally i run everything on 975mhz


Did you replace the heat pad on your VRMs? I have a very similar setup to yours, and the GPU stays very cool, but the VRMs shoot up pretty quickly. I'm considering a very simple liquid cooling scheme for the VRMs, but the chips on the far end of the card are a bit of a puzzle for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> fair enough, yeah im not willing to put my fans on 100%! can you take a pic of it once you've done it. i have some arctic silver mx-4 TIM that im considering putting on my gpu but i'm to scared to take the original heat sink off to do it (never done anything with gpu's before ) and the fact it says "voids warranty" on the screws.


It's not difficult. Almost anything you do w/ liquid cooling will void your warranty, but stock temps on this thing have been too high for me, even w/o overclocking.


----------



## Alienbliep

No i left it. It has an heatsink on it.
Most chips like memory can handle 70-100ºc well i thought.

The heatspreader on ddr ram under normal circumstances is not necessary either.

I've put my 800rpm silent case fan on the 920 antec. it's connected to the antec, but not pwm so it goes full power... @800rpm.
Now with prime95 and furmark highest settings i'm getting 50ºc Idle is 35ºc
The antec one is loud as hell. It starts at 1500rpm... PWM controlled and can't be set lower.
I don't understand the antec program. why must the fan run? if the liquid is like 40ºc it can stop or slow really down.

i've an alarm at ALLGPUMETER so while gaming and exceding 55ºc i hear it.


----------



## jonathan123456789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaoArchAngel*
> 
> Did you replace the heat pad on your VRMs? I have a very similar setup to yours, and the GPU stays very cool, but the VRMs shoot up pretty quickly. I'm considering a very simple liquid cooling scheme for the VRMs, but the chips on the far end of the card are a bit of a puzzle for me.
> It's not difficult. Almost anything you do w/ liquid cooling will void your warranty, but stock temps on this thing have been too high for me, even w/o overclocking.


im not talking about going to liquid, just about changing the TIM. Do you think if it was arctic mx-4 which is going to be way better than the TIM they use would make enough of a temp difference?


----------



## $ilent

guys ive got some pic and taken my IHS off but im worried. The actual gpu die is like 1mm taller than the metal square surrounding it, so if I put my H60 plate on top it will be pressing against the gpu die directly, as apposed to resting on the metal edges whilst making die contact.

It looks like this:



This is obviously not to scale but I hope it illustrates my point. If I apply the Corsair H60 heat plate to this GPU Die wont it crack the die?


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> im not talking about going to liquid, just about changing the TIM. Do you think if it was arctic mx-4 which is going to be way better than the TIM they use would make enough of a temp difference?


Yeah, I figured that's what you meant. As far as the temp difference... Well, mileage varies with these cards, from that I've been reading. Someone said that their card was running a good 5-10 C cooler when they cleaned out the original TIM and applied their own. However, when I tried it, my card was still running too hot for stable gaming (but I also have 2 running in crossfireX).

That being said, the amount of TIM used stock on the card was WAY excessive, and if you're having heating issues, this is one of the least-intrusive things you can do. You just unscrew 4 screws from the bottom of the card and unplug the fan from the card and it comes off. Then just clean, apply TIM, and replace the cover (don't forget to reconnect the fan). I've done it several times on my cards with no adverse effects. Just observe due diligence and you'll be fine.


----------



## fkr99

does anybody know if this will give you a dynamic voltage control.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=4551503#post4551503

I was also curious if anybody ever tried this manual voltage table process. I have started to get it going but i am not sure of what i have done to the tables yet and I need to do a little more reading first but wanted to know if others have tried. Not to mention the english translation of this site is kinda rough.

http://translate.google.by/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http://people.overclockers.ru/test2013/17506/Upravlyaem_napryazheniem_videokart_AMD_HD_7_serii_cherez_redaktirovanie_BIOS

I may just go on my own and try this but the card is working real nice and I am waiting for the next AMD drivers later this month


----------



## jonathan123456789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaoArchAngel*
> 
> Yeah, I figured that's what you meant. As far as the temp difference... Well, mileage varies with these cards, from that I've been reading. Someone said that their card was running a good 5-10 C cooler when they cleaned out the original TIM and applied their own. However, when I tried it, my card was still running too hot for stable gaming (but I also have 2 running in crossfireX).
> 
> That being said, the amount of TIM used stock on the card was WAY excessive, and if you're having heating issues, this is one of the least-intrusive things you can do. You just unscrew 4 screws from the bottom of the card and unplug the fan from the card and it comes off. Then just clean, apply TIM, and replace the cover (don't forget to reconnect the fan). I've done it several times on my cards with no adverse effects. Just observe due diligence and you'll be fine.


i dont think it is as easy as that unfortunately. unless im being a bit thick.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180441

thats the cooler off (a 7850) this is a video of a 7950 with the same cooler






i see the 4 screws on the back (2 have warranty void stickers on, can't i just take these off and just put them back on after?) but there are little screws on the top edge between pcb and heater?


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ...If I apply the Corsair H60 heat plate to this GPU Die wont it crack the die?


...That's a heat-spreader? I don't think that's right, or it would be flat (mine's textured) and would have TIM applied to it so the heat sink would take heat from it (which it didn't on mine). Anyway, I've attached an H60 on mine as well using zip ties. I've removed it and re-applied it twice as well. Unless you make the mistake of over-tightening it with the screws and nuts, I don't think you're in danger of damaging the GPU. Actually, I'm pretty sure you'd damage the PCB first.

That being said, don't bang the GPU with the cooling block. I'm pretty sure it wasn't built to take that much impact.


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> i see the 4 screws on the back (2 have warranty void stickers on, can't i just take these off and just put them back on after?) but there are little screws on the top edge between pcb and heater?


Ah. You have the XFX card. My bad. I'm using the Powercolor (early adopted D

Anyway, I haven't cracked one of those open, but the concept should be the same *for the most part*. However, the XFX card is liable to have thermal pads between the video RAM and the heat sink. If it does, then the main difference you'll be dealing with is that you'll need to be sure those are still in place when you put the cover back on. Also, you'll need to remove all of the screws along the top and the back of the card. A final possible difference is how the fans are connected. May be that one is plugged into the other and the other is plugged into the card, so you only have to deal with one cable, but it might be more complicated than that. But I doubt it.

As for putting the stickers back on: that'll depend on the glue they used. Sometime they use glue that damage the stickers if you attempt to remove them.

I won't pressure you into voiding your warranty. The only thing I can say is that I've replaced the TIM on my card (again, different manufacturer but the same card design), and it wasn't difficult.


----------



## $ilent

Well applied the H60 to my 7870 card is idling at over 50C. So contact is not good in the slightest..back to the drawing board.


----------



## jonathan123456789

yeah i had 2 sli 460 gtx's and that really does look simple to do, but in this case i dunno if its worth it. the card works fine its just the cooler isnt quite what id hoped for, a little loud and the card runs a little hot.


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well applied the H60 to my 7870 card is idling at over 50C. So contact is not good in the slightest..back to the drawing board.


How did you attach it? I attached an H60 to mine, and it runs @ 50 C on full load running @ 1150 Mhz. I used Arctic Silver (I have a ton of it, otherwise I would've opted for something better), tied a zip tie around the circumference of the block above the latches, and then wrapped four zip ties around that one. Then I cut the tops off four other zip ties and fed the excess of the first four through the screw holes. With the help of my girlfriend, she pushed and held the block to the GPU while I latched the zip ties with the 2nd tops. That way the TIM doesn't get any air bubbles trapped within.

Also, I recommend you cut the original tubing on the H60 and use your own. I also recommend a small reservoir. That helped my temps quite a bit.


----------



## $ilent

I kept the original metal vram heatsink on to try keep them cool, anf then out the h60 cooler on. I guess its not getting close enough to the die.

Its also worrying that the die is not covered by a zinc heatspreader, do i need a copper shim on it?


----------



## Grasshole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr********
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I was reading this thread for a few months now so i signed up.. I went through all pages as well B) debating weather to buy a Tahiti LE or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in europe there is a 70€ difference to 7950 so i figured i'd rather buy a 7870 tahiti LE. i spent 195 euro for my Powercolor myst and no games.
> 
> I had huge problems at start with fluctuating core clocks. artifacts at stock clocks etc, heat up to 90. its a 0.28 bios with 76% ascii score and fixed vvdc of 1.15v. i couldn't change it in any software so i guess its locked right.
> 
> Right now its running ok at 1150 core clock stable. at 1200 i get artifacts in benches. i hit 75c max under load in benches... VRM never goes over gpu heat. is like about the same or less. im kinda happy with these numbers.. but need custom fan profile for that.
> 
> what bothers me is when i dissabled powerplay to get the card running well the core is allways costant at 1150.. even at no gpu load. idle temps are 50-60. My question is will i notice it on the electricity bill and is it ok to run at 1150 non stop ? or should it be working with powerplay ? im not quiet sure if this is a wrong setting or its ok.
> 
> oh yea and i need to replace that redic. loud cooler on it as well. either i will strap few fans on the heatsink or buy some aftermarket cooler.. i will replace the TIM anyways.. in hope i can hit stable 1200 on the core with lower temps.
> 
> thanks in advance and glad to be writing here as well


Ok i read all 280 pages again and i found the answer on page 1







. Sorry for being noob

I have enabled powerplay and its now working like it should. Fixed the throtling problem I'm def. locked on voltage.. whatever i do i can't change the voltage. Did some test runs again. 1160 is max anything above gives artefacts. Idle temps 35 load 80 max. I'm not sure if i can get more without changing the voltage tough (even with better cooling).

Now the only problem i have left is the noise


----------



## Alienbliep

I was thinking......
Is it possible to hook my cpu and chipset in this loop. So 920rad, pump on cpu, vga block and chipset block whos already on the maximus v board.


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I kept the original metal vram heatsink on to try keep them cool, anf then out the h60 cooler on. I guess its not getting close enough to the die.
> 
> Its also worrying that the die is not covered by a zinc heatspreader, do i need a copper shim on it?


I put my block directly on the die. The heat sink was directly on the die, so I figured it'd be about the same.

The Powercolor didn't come with separate heat sinks for the vram, and the ones I put on didn't interfere with the block. :-/


----------



## $ilent

Did you notice if the gpu die was taller than the metal frame that surrounds it?


----------



## Alienbliep

The die is taller. Its ok. Laptop graphics and cpus are al direct die contact. Some even cut the heat spreader of off a core i7 just to get direct die cooling


----------



## $ilent

yes but my concern is crushing the die, normally its level.


----------



## Grasshole

This thing is buggy as hell (not sure if the card or the software) Same in Trixx or AB and If i dissable ULPS i can change voltage and also clocks, but under load it stays at 925..

If i enable ULPS clocks will go to set level but i can't change voltage.... Now while running some becnhes in background with ULPS enabled i started the benchmark for few mins at 1150 clock and stock voltage of 1.15, and while writing this core clock jumped to 925 and voltage up to 1.25







No idea what just happened, but i don't think ULPS has anything to do with it.....


----------



## Buxty

Someone was asking for pictures of the XFX PCB a while back, so here it is!


----------



## jonathan123456789

am i right in thinking to take the heat off, would you need to just unscrew the 4 back screws, or would you need to unscrew the 4 back screws AND the little screws top and bottom?


----------



## Buxty

I think the screws on the top and bottom of the card release just the fan shroud but i haven't tried yet as that's been sent back for an RMA


----------



## LaoArchAngel

You're not like to remove the heat sink without removing the shroud first. You'll need to remove all screws from the bottom of the card to remove it.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I tested it with Unigine Valley benchmark,one pass,Extreme preset
> 
> I dont know max OC,i know that card cant go to 1200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,i got artefacts,but i play on 1100MHz on 1.140V which is 1.100 with vdroop,i will test that clocks tomorrow and post the temperatures.


Here are the temps with 1100/1500,Power Limit +8,Voltage in Power Tuner=1.130V ,real voltage with vdroop is about 1.100V
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/1100_limit8_11V_zps8c0c9b4e.gif.html


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> Here are the temps with 1100/1500,Power Limit +8,Voltage in Power Tuner=1.130V ,real voltage with vdroop is about 1.100V
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/1100_limit8_11V_zps8c0c9b4e.gif.html


Don't tease me with those temps







They look too good. You have more headroom! OC even further.


----------



## jonathan123456789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaoArchAngel*
> 
> You're not like to remove the heat sink without removing the shroud first. You'll need to remove all screws from the bottom of the card to remove it.


hhhmm thats to many screws for my liking, guess i'll just deal with the high temps. its 80C in crysis 3! (thats the hottest ive seen in any game) but what can you do....?!


----------



## RaXelliX

Made some comparsion charts when i upgraded from my ancient 8800GTS:










































Raw data available here if youre intrested in specific numbers: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62357244/DATA.ZIP


----------



## Alienbliep

VRM cooler?

I made it. It is a breeze, but will take the hot air away.

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/07138002_zps593e9696.jpg.html

I olso ordered a waterblock,

I'm gonna hook it up to the antec 920 and loop it through the chipset from the maximus v formula. so gpu, cpu, chipset on an antec 920.

http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/12500_0_zpscaa9eb73.jpg.html


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Made some comparsion charts when i upgraded from my ancient 8800GTS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raw data available here if youre intrested in specific numbers: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62357244/DATA.ZIP


Undervolt this bad boy and get a more efficient card. At 1,125V the GPU uses an avg. of 108W during GPU intensive games.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Undervolt this bad boy and get a more efficient card. At 1,125V the GPU uses an avg. of 108W during GPU intensive games.


Its already undervolted to 1.118 (although still goes up to 1.2 in games according to GPU-Z). Numbers in the graph represent total power drawn from the wall socket by the PC not only the card itself.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Its already undervolted to 1.118 (although still goes up to 1.2 in games according to GPU-Z). Numbers in the graph represent total power drawn from the wall socket by the PC not only the card itself.


What utility are you using?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> What utility are you using?


The only one that allows me to change the voltage: Powerup Tuner.


----------



## javedk1

I just had to RMA my powercolor 7870 myst







Anyone know how long it takes for the RMA to come back?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javedk1*
> 
> I just had to RMA my powercolor 7870 myst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes for the RMA to come back?


Guess it depends if you sent it back to a retailer or the manufacturer. My RMA that i sent in apparently could take up to 28 DAYS!


----------



## Alienbliep

Omgf all electronic sjeit is breaking down these days.

First i had bad memory. First time i buy new memory in my life and its bad.
Second was new mainboard. Siund chip issue. First new mainboard in my life and broke down in 3 days. Bought maximus v formula. Hope thats better, not gonna wait for rma sjit, sent it back with message keep it and refund. its not my problem they use cheap sjit. Sound chip was a known issue and dont wanted to get the same problem again


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javedk1*
> 
> I just had to RMA my powercolor 7870 myst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes for the RMA to come back?


I sent one of my 3 back on July 2nd and they've had it since the 6th and it is still listed as received which means they haven't tested it yet. Can't wait till they do, wish I could be there to see the testers face when a flame shoots out the VRM on the top of the card. PowerColor sent me an email stating 7-10 business days once received to allow testing and exchange.

I'm not really in that big of a hurry though since the card was replaced out of my own pocket and the card I receive back will be sold.


----------



## MisterM84

Hi,

I was wondering if any of you minded helping me. I have a Sapphire 7870XT 2GB w/Boost and ever since I've had it I've been getting random crashes in various games. These usually take the form of either the generic Windows 'X has stopped responding and needs to be closed' messages or the game freezes, although not all the time. Sometimes I can play fine for hours, other times it will happen after 5, 10, 20 minutes.

This seems to happen on most games I've tried too (GTA IV, The Witcher 2, Grid 2, Sleeping Dogs)

My temps seem fine staying around 60C under full, continuous load. It is incredibly frustrating and is causing me to not game on the PC.

My specs (everything is stock):

Intel i5-3570
Sapphire 7870XT 2GB w/Boost
Foxconn H61M-S
2x 4GB XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz
500W Seasonic S12II (I've also tried swapping this for a Coolermaster GX500 Lite but I still get the same issues)
1TB WD 7,200RPM HDD
120GB OCZ Agility III SSD
Windows 7x64 Pro (I've tried a clean install too, no joy)

I've just raised a Support Ticket with Sapphire but thought it couldn't hurt to ask here too.

Thanks!


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Here's the card with new vrm mod. It's just a copper tube bent into shape. I attached compression fittings and nylon L barbs to both ends.

As you can see, I'm using the red mod. The gpu stays nice and cool, but the vrms would get pretty toasty. I'm hoping this will fix it.


Spoiler: Pics









I've also attached a fan to the far end of the card, along with small aluminum heatsinks to those chips.


Spoiler: Pics







Here's the underside of the card. Here you can see all of the zip tie stubs that are holding everything down.


Spoiler: Pics







The quick disconnect barbs I'm using. These are for air compression tools, but work very well here. They're $2 a piece.


Spoiler: Pics







And a few pics of the whole thing put together.


Spoiler: Pics










Unfortunately, while the gpu doesn't go over 52 C overclocked, the vrms are still reaching over 80, even 90. I'm going to make a thin copper base and solder the tube to it, and then attach the plate to the vrms instead. That I got get me a better connection. I might have to replace the thermal pad, though. It's starting to fall apart. More soon.


----------



## Alienbliep

90 is normal for the vrm i didnt even cool them at all and they are like 80-90 after 15min furmark. Or witcher 2.
You want te be sure because you oc it?

I dont oc, i think its runnin fine the way it is. Same is for the cpu? Why would you want to oc a 3770k? I have never seen a game that use al the cores on my old q9550, it even runned far cr 3 and crysis 3

Anyone looked at their cold plates to see if they are flat?


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Once the VRMs reach the 90s, the card will start to throttle itself. That's been my experience, at least.


----------



## Chamby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterM84*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you minded helping me. I have a Sapphire 7870XT 2GB w/Boost and ever since I've had it I've been getting random crashes in various games. These usually take the form of either the generic Windows 'X has stopped responding and needs to be closed' messages or the game freezes, although not all the time. Sometimes I can play fine for hours, other times it will happen after 5, 10, 20 minutes.
> 
> This seems to happen on most games I've tried too (GTA IV, The Witcher 2, Grid 2, Sleeping Dogs)
> 
> My temps seem fine staying around 60C under full, continuous load. It is incredibly frustrating and is causing me to not game on the PC.
> 
> My specs (everything is stock):
> 
> Intel i5-3570
> Sapphire 7870XT 2GB w/Boost
> Foxconn H61M-S
> 2x 4GB XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz
> 500W Seasonic S12II (I've also tried swapping this for a Coolermaster GX500 Lite but I still get the same issues)
> 1TB WD 7,200RPM HDD
> 120GB OCZ Agility III SSD
> Windows 7x64 Pro (I've tried a clean install too, no joy)
> 
> I've just raised a Support Ticket with Sapphire but thought it couldn't hurt to ask here too.
> 
> Thanks!


Check the frequencies (core particularly) *IN GAME* with MSI Afterburner monitoring.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaoArchAngel*
> 
> Once the VRMs reach the 90s, the card will start to throttle itself. That's been my experience, at least.


Tested mine, core 90C and VRM's 105C. didn't throttle while playing BF3. Clocks were constantly at 1150/1500, GPU usage 99%. And this was at my stock voltage, staggering 1,256V.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Love the idea of the copper on the vrm. Butttt, before becoming disabled I used to work a lot with air compressor fittings........................... it's gonna leak. Get you a flairing tool for the copper pipe, couple bucks, and just use tubing and small pipe clamps. I love the ingenuity though. I have to say................. You, might be a *******. hehe. All you need to do is stay in the plumbing isle and out of the air compressor isle and you'll come up with something impressive. What'd be awesome was if you had an old amd cooler laying around and pry the aluminum off the heat pipes and then cut the fins down to a reasonable size. I have A BUNCH of these tahiti cards, best bang for the buck mining IMHO. I catch them open box at newegg, right now for $169 and throw on an artic accelero, right now $31 bucks open box at newegg and overclock the dog snot out of em.

What I'm thinking about doin is trying to get the heat out of my house, at least until winter. Maybe set up cheap waterblocks on each card and use good ol water pressure from the house to cool them. I have a deep well and the water stays around 50 degrees Fahrenheit here in Georgia. I have 16 cards so I think I could run 8 y adapters and just jump two cards, surely one card would not make 50 degree water so hot that it wouldn't cool the second card. We'll see. I have the cards out away from the motherboards so a small leak would be no big deal, I'll just rub some vaseline around the pci-e riser. Run the drain line back to the well. What ya think?


----------



## merlin6r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterM84*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if any of you minded helping me. I have a Sapphire 7870XT 2GB w/Boost and ever since I've had it I've been getting random crashes in various games. These usually take the form of either the generic Windows 'X has stopped responding and needs to be closed' messages or the game freezes, although not all the time. Sometimes I can play fine for hours, other times it will happen after 5, 10, 20 minutes.
> 
> This seems to happen on most games I've tried too (GTA IV, The Witcher 2, Grid 2, Sleeping Dogs)
> 
> My temps seem fine staying around 60C under full, continuous load. It is incredibly frustrating and is causing me to not game on the PC.
> 
> My specs (everything is stock):
> 
> Intel i5-3570
> Sapphire 7870XT 2GB w/Boost
> Foxconn H61M-S
> 2x 4GB XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz
> 500W Seasonic S12II (I've also tried swapping this for a Coolermaster GX500 Lite but I still get the same issues)
> 1TB WD 7,200RPM HDD
> 120GB OCZ Agility III SSD
> Windows 7x64 Pro (I've tried a clean install too, no joy)
> 
> I've just raised a Support Ticket with Sapphire but thought it couldn't hurt to ask here too.
> 
> Thanks!


Have you checked your system memory? Try running memtest, and/or try gaming with one stick of your memory in at a time...


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merlin6r*
> 
> Have you checked your system memory? Try running memtest, and/or try gaming with one stick of your memory in at a time...


I've had a power supply cause random issues. Yours is a little on the light side. System specs are good except for the PS. If you have onboard graphics disable it in bios or device manager. Run some stress tests, not benchmark tests and see i everything holds. About 4 hours should work. If all else fails, remove all overclocking utilities like afterburner, trixx etc, then download AMD's driver removal tool and run it, no other tool will erase all driver entries. Download latest beta and CCC. Run Prime95 for the stress test.


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netboy*
> 
> Full Cover Block for HD 7870 XT Sapphire Boost from liquidextasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.liquid-extasy.de/gpu-kuehler/ati/7xx0-series/narrow-line-ati-hd-7870-sapphire-boost-detail?showall=1#beschreibung


Has anyone managed to order one of these outside of Germany?


----------



## goldenwukong

hey guys I'm finally able to hooked two montiors on this gpu, before i had one from the gpu and one from the mobo, anyway I hopped on csgo and my fps dropped like 100fps. From high 200s-300 which is max to 180-200 max. Can anyone tell me why this is?


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldenwukong*
> 
> hey guys I'm finally able to hooked two montiors on this gpu, before i had one from the gpu and one from the mobo, anyway I hopped on csgo and my fps dropped like 100fps. From high 200s-300 which is max to 180-200 max. Can anyone tell me why this is?


When you hook up multiple monitors to the same GPU, the GPU has two keep the frames of both screens in memory, as well as render both screens. So your video card was running full-tilt for a single monitor, and then you're giving it a second. Now it has to do work for two monitors with the same resources it was using to work for one.


----------



## RaXelliX

Does anyone know the Default VDDCI voltage for Tahiti LE cards?
Also known as AUX Voltage in Afterburner. Supposedly meant for PCI-E Bus or something.

GPU-Z does not show this in sensors tab.


----------



## MisterM84

Thanks, guys.

I'll try running some tests tonight, I'm sure the system memory is fine. The PC was fine with my 6850 which I had before the 7870XT but I'll still run a test if all else fails.

I heard about the frequency issue, isn't that rectified by changing the power setting to +20% in CCC?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alienbliep*
> 
> VRM cooler?
> 
> I made it. It is a breeze, but will take the hot air away.
> 
> http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/07138002_zps593e9696.jpg.html
> 
> I olso ordered a waterblock,
> 
> I'm gonna hook it up to the antec 920 and loop it through the chipset from the maximus v formula. so gpu, cpu, chipset on an antec 920.
> 
> http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Alienbliep/media/12500_0_zpscaa9eb73.jpg.html


How is that vrm cooler working, I have one of these under the card and EK-VGA Supreme HF universal block on core, temps after 30 minutes of Heaven 4.0 look like this but I'd still like to get those vrm temps a bit lower. This is with VTX3D card.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Hey all! Just have a quick Q...

I've been searching for the better part of a month now to see if the XSPC Raystorm GPU block will work with this card (Sapphire). I'm planning (long term) to add a 2-block loop to my system, and i'd like to keep the blocks the same model (because the CPU model apparently rawks). If not, then i'll probably run the Supremacy HWBOT instead.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> Hey all! Just have a quick Q...
> 
> I've been searching for the better part of a month now to see if the XSPC Raystorm GPU block will work with this card (Sapphire). I'm planning (long term) to add a 2-block loop to my system, and i'd like to keep the blocks the same model (because the CPU model apparently rawks). If not, then i'll probably run the Supremacy HWBOT instead.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


I don't see any reason why it wouldn't fit, I use Swiftech's MCW82 on one of my 7870 XT's and EK-VGA Supreme HF's on other ones. Both have pretty much the same compatibility list as that XSPC block.


----------



## SigTauMatt

I thought the same, but it appears that all the Tahiti chips have some kind of shroud around the GPU slug, keeping some coolers from making contact. The EK and Swiftech blocks all come with a bracket or shim that resolves this (can you verify?), but I haven't seen anything like that from the Raystorm block.


----------



## LaoArchAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> I thought the same, but it appears that all the Tahiti chips have some kind of shroud around the GPU slug, keeping some coolers from making contact. The EK and Swiftech blocks all come with a bracket or shim that resolves this (can you verify?), but I haven't seen anything like that from the Raystorm block.


Actually, I've seen a good number of GPU blocks that actually extend the square that makes contact with the GPU. The Corsair H series are flat, since they're made for CPUs, but I don't think GPU blocks are made this way.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> I thought the same, but it appears that all the Tahiti chips have some kind of shroud around the GPU slug, keeping some coolers from making contact. The EK and Swiftech blocks all come with a bracket or shim that resolves this (can you verify?), but I haven't seen anything like that from the Raystorm block.


Only 7950 and 7970 cards need those shims with universal blocks, 7870 XT doesn't have that shroud around core


----------



## goldenwukong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaoArchAngel*
> 
> When you hook up multiple monitors to the same GPU, the GPU has two keep the frames of both screens in memory, as well as render both screens. So your video card was running full-tilt for a single monitor, and then you're giving it a second. Now it has to do work for two monitors with the same resources it was using to work for one.


Oh okay thanks. This is the first time I ever hooked up two montiors on one gpu, thanks for educating me.


----------



## RaXelliX

Ok so i think i have the voltage figured out. Atleast for Powercolor MYST card:

*Load voltage is too high by default.
*Use any program that can force constant VDDC voltage. I use MSI Afterburner. Dont worry. Forcing constant voltage does not mean that it will run at that 24/7. It still drops to 2D voltage when IDLE.
*As far as i know there are 2 programs that can change voltage on the MYST: Powerup Tuner and MSI Afterburner BETA (modded to support Tahiti LE).

Heres how you mod AB BETA:

1. Download latest AB BETA from: http://download1.msi.com/files/downloads/uti_exe/vga/MSIAfterburnerSetup300Beta10.zip (might soon be invalid. If so: http://download1.msi.com/files/downloads/uti_exe/vga/MSIAfterburnerSetup300Beta11.zip or http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm )
2. Go to "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\MSI Afterburner" (assuming you didnt change directory name/location during the install from default or are using 32bit windows).
3. Start MSIAfterburner.exe . Aknowledge exipiration note and deny default clock detection. Now close it.
4. Open MSIAfterburner.cfg and make sure the following is under [ATIADLHAL] :
UnofficialOverclockingEULA = 0
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1
5. Go to Profiles folder in the same directory.
6. Open VEN_*.cfg file appropriate to your card (Tahiti LE is DEV_679E)
7. Add the following lines under [Settings] :
VDDC_CHL8228_Detection = 6:30h
VDDC_CHL8228_Defaults = C8 88
VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 1

8. The last two lines need to look like this in the same file:
[ATIADLHAL]
UnofficialOverclockingEULA=I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it

9. Open MSIAfterburner.cfg in the same folder and make sure the following lines have value = 1:
UnlockVoltageControl=1
UnlockVoltageMonitoring=1
ForceConstantVoltage=1

10. Start AB BETA. You should now see adjustable core voltage. By default it shows 1.156 now that should be sufficient for 3D. Tho i suggest you experiment and lower it even more (just dont OC and lower voltage at the same time. First find clocks that youre happy with and then start lowering voltage). If you know the default values for memory and aux voltage and are familiar with how its represented in CFG (i think the values are in HEX code) you can add the following to control memory and aux voltages too (Replace ? with correct values). MVDDC is mem and VDDCI is aux:
MVDDC_CHL8228_Detection = 6:30h
MVDDC_CHL8228_Defaults = ?
MVDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 1
VDDCI_CHL8228_Detection = 6:30h
VDDCI_CHL8228_Defaults = ?
VDDCI_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 1

For example my card runs 1.058 3D @ 1000Mhz. I tried 1.000 but it wasnt stable (screen went dark during gaming and voltage was reset to default). With stock voltage i was getting average 75-80 degrees in games. VRM was about the same. Now i get 59-65 and VRM about the same with Stock cooling @ 55%.


----------



## 8800GT

Buying a watercooler for tahiti LE seems like a moot point. 7950 boost has pretty awesome temps, and for the price you can get a custom fan or closed loop you could have gotten that and a potential 15% more performance after OC. In any case, it's pretty awesome what people have done here. I feel pretty stupid for just sticking it in my system and never touching it again. But hey, it just worked from day 1 with great temps... Can't argue with that


----------



## APhamX

Got two of these for crossfire







[Basically free for the second card]


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> Got two of these for crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Basically free for the second card]


How are the temps?


----------



## APhamX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> How are the temps?


With custom fan profiles, stock fans on my 650d.

The wattage for both cards on load at stock speeds are around ~450 watts with 6 Hard drives running and my 4770k.
System idle at stock is ~120 watts. (That seems waay too low.. But that's what my UPS reads)

IDLE
Sapphire XT - 45 C
Powercooler Myst - 31 C

LOAD - Valley Benchmark Extreme HD 
Sapphire XT - 77C
Powercooler Myst - 68 C

I believe this is due to the sapphire card being on top of the powercooler card, so it's pulling in the warm air produced by the powercooler card. (My logic was, the card with better cooling goes on top) It has about one inch of air space. I was hoping to get waterblocks on these cards when I watercool it, these cards both are technically the same, just different coolers right?

On that note can anyone explain if this is normal for gpu usage?



*Edit:*
Overclocked Load

Settings
mv - 1188
Core - 1150 Mhz
Memory - 1500 Mhz

IDLE
Sapphire XT - 59 C
Powercooler Myst - 49C

LOAD - Valley Benchmark (2994 Score)
Sapphire XT - 90C
Powercooler Myst - 74C

Looking at this.. I may switch the cards around to see if it has any better temps.


----------



## MisterM84

Just wanted to stop by and say thank you. I checked my core freq while playing a game and it was fluctuating and my game crashed.

I followed the guide in the OP and set my clock to a constant 1100 and so far no crashes and no more fluctuation. Its a Steam Box so I only turn it on to game so I don't mind the constant clock rate.


----------



## cmac68

So I finally got a response from PowerColor about my 7870 MYST RMA and all I can say is wow and let you guys read the email for yourselves.

Hi Corey,

This E-mail is regarding your video card AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPPV3E, sent in for RMA (2013060094). I got a response from factory that will take a while for repair. At this point and time, PowerColor would offer you the model below in exchange.

AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPPG

http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=420#Specification

Please let me know?

Thank you,

Denny

I responded that the card is used in a crossfire setup and a normal 7870 will not work. It would have to be a 7870 Tahiti, 7950 or 7970.

I'll keep you guys posted on how it all works out.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> So I finally got a response from PowerColor about my 7870 MYST RMA and all I can say is wow and let you guys read the email for yourselves.
> 
> Hi Corey,
> 
> This E-mail is regarding your video card AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPPV3E, sent in for RMA (2013060094). I got a response from factory that will take a while for repair. At this point and time, PowerColor would offer you the model below in exchange.
> 
> AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPPG
> 
> http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=420#Specification
> 
> Please let me know?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Denny
> 
> I responded that the card is used in a crossfire setup and a normal 7870 will not work. It would have to be a 7870 Tahiti, 7950 or 7970.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted on how it all works out.


If they cant replace it with Tahiti (XT or 7950) then ask them money back because normal 7870 is clearly inferior to 7870XT.


----------



## Benjyyyy

Not sure if i'm allowed to join the club n all but i have an XFX Tahiti 7870 and had loads of problems with my clocks. Pretty happy to find that page one had a solution to my problems and after running a unigine benchmark has seemed to fix them =D



My clocks seem to be different to everyone else but the information from gpu-z is different to that from where i purchased the card :S


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> Not sure if i'm allowed to join the club n all but i have an XFX Tahiti 7870 and had loads of problems with my clocks. Pretty happy to find that page one had a solution to my problems and after running a unigine benchmark has seemed to fix them =D
> 
> 
> 
> My clocks seem to be different to everyone else but the information from gpu-z is different to that from where i purchased the card :S


XFX Tahiti LE's have lower memory clockspeed than the other LE's. The core clock is 25Mhz higher though. How's the temps? What stock voltage?


----------



## M3TAl

Seems the VRM heatsink for the Sapphires will make direct contact to the mosfets, there's a rubber washer on the stud that prevents it from making direct contact to mosfets. The washers are removable though. Trying to put Enzotech MOS-C1's on the mosfets right now but they won't stick, the mosfets are too small. The heatsink falls right off so going to try stock heatsink direct to mosfet instead of thermal pad.



Edit: direct contact still isn't possible, thermal pad is required. There is some parts right infront of the mosfets that are raised so the heatsink still won't make contact.


----------



## Benjyyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> XFX Tahiti LE's have lower memory clockspeed than the other LE's. The core clock is 25Mhz higher though. How's the temps? What stock voltage?


Seems the highest i have seen the card go is around the 72°C mark and at idle it sticks around the 40-43°C mark, as for voltage it's 0.950v idle and under load goes too 1.256v (I hope that's what you where asking for)

I'm quite new with graphics cards after just upgrading my first computer that i got as a gift a while back


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> With custom fan profiles, stock fans on my 650d.
> 
> The wattage for both cards on load at stock speeds are around ~450 watts with 6 Hard drives running and my 4770k.
> System idle at stock is ~120 watts. (That seems waay too low.. But that's what my UPS reads)
> 
> IDLE
> Sapphire XT - 45 C
> Powercooler Myst - 31 C
> 
> LOAD - Valley Benchmark Extreme HD
> Sapphire XT - 77C
> Powercooler Myst - 68 C
> 
> I believe this is due to the sapphire card being on top of the powercooler card, so it's pulling in the warm air produced by the powercooler card. (My logic was, the card with better cooling goes on top) It has about one inch of air space. I was hoping to get waterblocks on these cards when I watercool it, these cards both are technically the same, just different coolers right?
> 
> On that note can anyone explain if this is normal for gpu usage?
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:*
> Overclocked Load
> 
> Settings
> mv - 1188
> Core - 1150 Mhz
> Memory - 1500 Mhz
> 
> IDLE
> Sapphire XT - 59 C
> Powercooler Myst - 49C
> 
> LOAD - Valley Benchmark (2994 Score)
> Sapphire XT - 90C
> Powercooler Myst - 74C
> 
> Looking at this.. I may switch the cards around to see if it has any better temps.


Your cards may be throttling. Try bumping up the board power li to +10 for example. Undervolt the GPU's too, for lower temps and power comsumption. I'm so far @ 1030/1500 1,093V. My GPU uses avg. of 95W during heavy gaming! (BF3) Techpowerup stated that their sample had an average of 161W!


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> Seems the highest i have seen the card go is around the 72°C mark and at idle it sticks around the 40-43°C mark, as for voltage it's 0.950v idle and under load goes too 1.256v (I hope that's what you where asking for)
> 
> I'm quite new with graphics cards after just upgrading my first computer that i got as a gift a while back


I had the exact same stock voltage as you had. My GPU was way too hot at load. I reached nearly 90C on the core and somewhere 105C for the VRM's. Undervolting for me was a MUST.


----------



## Benjyyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I had the exact same stock voltage as you had. My GPU was way too hot at load. I reached nearly 90C on the core and somewhere 105C for the VRM's. Undervolting for me was a MUST.


Ahh, well i have a very large case with a nice amount of room so i'm guessing that's helping me a lot. I also don't have the DD version of the card just the core one.


----------



## Benjyyyy

Thought i had fixed everything but tried playing league of legends and it just runs at 501mhz and i get crappy stuttery fps..

Anyone know if it would be possible for me too flash the bios of my xfx card too the 32 or 28 bios?


----------



## javedk1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> So I finally got a response from PowerColor about my 7870 MYST RMA and all I can say is wow and let you guys read the email for yourselves.
> 
> Hi Corey,
> 
> This E-mail is regarding your video card AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPPV3E, sent in for RMA (2013060094). I got a response from factory that will take a while for repair. At this point and time, PowerColor would offer you the model below in exchange.
> 
> AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPPG
> 
> http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=420#Specification
> 
> Please let me know?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Denny
> 
> I responded that the card is used in a crossfire setup and a normal 7870 will not work. It would have to be a 7870 Tahiti, 7950 or 7970.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted on how it all works out.


I got the same email for my RMA I E-mailed back requesting something equal to allow for my crossfire setup with my 7950 lets see how this plays out my moneyback might be a good option too...I can probably get another 7950 for the money i paid for the 7870 myst.


----------



## javedk1

Was just offered a 7950 in replacement of the 7870 myst not a bad deal guess I'm not a member of this club anymore.


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> If they cant replace it with Tahiti (XT or 7950) then ask them money back because normal 7870 is clearly inferior to 7870XT.


They replied back today and their sending me a 7950 duel fan now so free upgrade. Now going to sell my other 2 7870xt and get another 7950.

Ok, would the below model ok with you?

AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP

http://powercolor.com/us/products_features.asp?id=389#Specification

Thank you,

Denny


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I had the exact same stock voltage as you had. My GPU was way too hot at load. I reached nearly 90C on the core and somewhere 105C for the VRM's. Undervolting for me was a MUST.


What memory chips do you have? If you have elpida I recommend trying the .32 bios. It effectively kills any memory OC but it keeps VRM temps about the same as core temp.


----------



## Highro

if i replace my stock cooler on my 7870 xt, will it get rid of coil whine?


----------



## mhall41

I'm sorry if this question has already been asked, I looked through quite a few pages and didn't see it. Has anyone got a full water block to work on the Powercolor Myst? Also does anyone have benchmarks of a couple overclocked Myst's crossfired?

I'm moving into watercooling and trying to decide if I should Xfire a couple Myst's or just buy a 770


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mhall41*
> 
> I'm sorry if this question has already been asked, I looked through quite a few pages and didn't see it. Has anyone got a full water block to work on the Powercolor Myst? Also does anyone have benchmarks of a couple overclocked Myst's crossfired?
> 
> I'm moving into watercooling and trying to decide if I should Xfire a couple Myst's or just buy a 770


http://www.overclock.net/t/1408124/7870xt-crossfire-experience


----------



## mhall41

Pretty impressive, any idea on the water block?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> What memory chips do you have? If you have elpida I recommend trying the .32 bios. It effectively kills any memory OC but it keeps VRM temps about the same as core temp.


I have the Elpida chips, yes. Bios is .32 out-of-the-box. Haven't OCed memory because there is literally no performance increase even at a +100mhz OC. Also, they are passively cooled, why should I even try that


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highro*
> 
> if i replace my stock cooler on my 7870 xt, will it get rid of coil whine?


Nope it will not get rid of coil whine.


----------



## Benjyyyy

Decided to totally reformat and do a fresh windows install to see if it would fix my league of legends and general clock issues. So far so good, very pleased as i appear to be getting normal fps in league and hopefully this has fixed whatever issue i had.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Ok so i think i have the voltage figured out. Atleast for Powercolor MYST card:
> 
> 10. Start AB BETA. You should now see adjustable core voltage. By default it shows 1.156 now that should be sufficient for 3D. Tho i suggest you experiment and lower it even more (just dont OC and lower voltage at the same time. First find clocks that youre happy with and then start lowering voltage). If you know the default values for memory and aux voltage and are familiar with how its represented in CFG (i think the values are in HEX code) you can add the following to control memory and aux voltages too (Replace ? with correct values). MVDDC is mem and VDDCI is aux:
> MVDDC_CHL8228_Detection = 6:30h
> MVDDC_CHL8228_Defaults = ?
> MVDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 1
> VDDCI_CHL8228_Detection = 6:30h
> VDDCI_CHL8228_Defaults = ?
> VDDCI_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 1
> 
> For example my card runs 1.058 3D @ 1000Mhz. I tried 1.000 but it wasnt stable (screen went dark during gaming and voltage was reset to default). With stock voltage i was getting average 75-80 degrees in games. VRM was about the same. Now i get 59-65 and VRM about the same with Stock cooling @ 55%.


Can you explain this?I tried change those value but if i change 6:30h to 6:29h then i dont have voltage monitoring at all in AB.
If i change c8 88 to c8 00,nothing changes,default is still 1 156.
Changing voltage with forcing it and with those deaults numbers works.

EDIT:I was changing VDDCI values.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

So - removing the shroud - good or bad for temps?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> So - removing the shroud - good or bad for temps?


Better temps for GPU but worse for other components. Usually not a problem unless you have really crappy airflow.


----------



## jonathan123456789

go into msi afterburner/evga precision and raise the power limit to 20%. That will get rid of your downclocking issues.


----------



## jonathan123456789

go into msi afterburner/evga precision and raise the power limit to 20%. That will get rid of your downclocking issues.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Removing shroud plus 2x120mm fan mod would reduce temps and mitigate the component temps, right?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> go into msi afterburner/evga precision and raise the power limit to 20%. That will get rid of your downclocking issues.


That only works somewhat for me. Some games it works fine then others it still down clocks and GPU usage fluctuates like crazy.

The only thing that works for me is unofficial overclocking mode without PowerPlay support. I run two profiles, one down clocked low voltage and one overclocked. Having to manually switch between them is very annoying but it's the only thing that fixes the clock fluctuating problem 100% for me.


----------



## Coree

Is this too good to be true? Undervolted my LE to 0,993 mv and clocked it to its reference 925 core.(stable) Power consumpion during gaming was around 75w (BF3), VDDC peaked at 6.3A. At 1,256 mv it was peaking around 145W, which is around 20w more than a stock 7950. I could probably use 1x 6-pin only, lol. It could deliver a maximum of 150w..


----------



## link1393

I want to overclock my powercolor 7870 myst.

how fast I could start , I have the an antec 920 (the red mod







)


----------



## M3TAl

My card gets to 1125-1150mhz on stock voltage. In OCCT it gets like 50 errors after 1-2min but it seems fine in games but it's at 1125mhz right now for good measure. At 1200mhz there's flickering/corruption in Valley bench.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> Can you explain this?I tried change those value but if i change 6:30h to 6:29h then i dont have voltage monitoring at all in AB.
> If i change c8 88 to c8 00,nothing changes,default is still 1 156.
> Changing voltage with forcing it and with those deaults numbers works.
> 
> EDIT:I was changing VDDCI values.


Dont change detection or vidreadback values. Only defaults. Trust me i tried to figure this out myself. Used decimal > hex converter even but i dont know how exactly is this value converted from numbers to hex (if it even is hex) in the cfg file.
Maybe someone knows in Guru3D forums or perhaps program author can explain this himself.


----------



## Veky

Yes,i tried c8 00 and its still the same,1,156V.
What value you have for defaults?


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I want to overclock my powercolor 7870 myst.
> 
> how fast I could start , I have the an antec 920 (the red mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I've got the "red mod" done to mine as well. 1200 MHz core/1600 MHz memory are pretty easy numbers to get if you throw some voltage at them. I can go higher for benchmarks but 1200/1600 are a good performance boost. Keep an eye on those vrm temps though.


----------



## M3TAl

How much voltage and what clock can you get on stock volts? Mine gets 1125-1150mhz on stock volts.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daddeo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I want to overclock my powercolor 7870 myst.
> 
> how fast I could start , I have the an antec 920 (the red mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the "red mod" done to mine as well. 1200 MHz core/1600 MHz memory are pretty easy numbers to get if you throw some voltage at them. I can go higher for benchmarks but 1200/1600 are a good performance boost. Keep an eye on those vrm temps though.
Click to expand...

Thanks I try this and I give you my result when it's finish.


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> How much voltage and what clock can you get on stock volts? Mine gets 1125-1150mhz on stock volts.


Here's a quick run at 1170/1500 with stock voltage forced and 0% power limit. no artifacts whatsoever.


----------



## M3TAl

What are you using to cool the VRM's? I've got red mod too and my VRM's get toasty anywhere from 70-100C depending on the game.. Your GPU definitely seems better than mine.


----------



## Dionysos808

Hi RaXelliX,

could you help me with unlocking the voltage? Until now I use PowerUp Tuner, but I'd prefer Afterburner.
I followed your guide (http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/2910#post_20415341), but I still can't change voltage.
Obviously I am doing something wrong...
I installed Afterburner 3.0 Beta 11. No expiration warning. No default clock detection note i could deny... with beta 10 I had the expiration warning but couldn't deny clock detection either.
I added the lines to the right cfg files.
The VEN_*.cfg file seems pretty empty though:
Quote:


> [Startup]
> Format=2
> PowerLimit=
> CoreClk=
> MemClk=
> FanMode=
> FanSpeed=


When I come to step 10 and start Afterburner, I still can't change voltage, AB doesn't even read a voltage.

What am I doing wrong? Would you upload your cfg files?


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What are you using to cool the VRM's? I've got red mod too and my VRM's get toasty anywhere from 70-100C depending on the game.. Your GPU definitely seems better than mine.


I've done a couple things that have helped. If you noticed in my screenshot, the top GPU-Z window shows my top cards vrm temps are lower than my bottom cards. On the top card as an experiment, I removed the vrm heat sink and applied some AS5 on both sides of the stock thermal pad before remounting the stock heat sink. In addition I removed the spring loaded fasteners which hold the heatsink in place and replaced them with small nuts and bolts. Now that card runs 7-10 degrees cooler than the bottom under load. My case also has an extra pci slot perpendicular to the rest, so I took one of the cards stock shroud w/fan and mounted it in that slot so it blows on both cards. I plugged it in to the top cards fan header and used the fan profile in Trixx to control it. Seems to work pretty well for benching. I haven't really checked it while gaming though.


----------



## link1393

What is the max voltage for a powercolor 7870 Myst


----------



## link1393

I have some problem with my overclock.


can you help me please,

Sam.


----------



## Daddeo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> What is the max voltage for a powercolor 7870 Myst


If you select the "force constant voltage" setting, you should be able to get to 1.3 vddc. Actually that setting gets you around 1.290 ish while loaded.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> Hi RaXelliX,
> 
> could you help me with unlocking the voltage? Until now I use PowerUp Tuner, but I'd prefer Afterburner.
> I followed your guide (http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/2910#post_20415341), but I still can't change voltage.
> Obviously I am doing something wrong...
> I installed Afterburner 3.0 Beta 11. No expiration warning. No default clock detection note i could deny... with beta 10 I had the expiration warning but couldn't deny clock detection either.
> I added the lines to the right cfg files.
> The VEN_*.cfg file seems pretty empty though:
> When I come to step 10 and start Afterburner, I still can't change voltage, AB doesn't even read a voltage.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Would you upload your cfg files?


Not sure what went wrong on your end. What card are u using? Im using the Myst.
Anyway heres my VEN_ file: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62357244/VEN_1002%26DEV_679E%26SUBSYS_23281787%26REV_00%26BUS_1%26DEV_0%26FN_0.cfg
Its also pretty empty exept for the voltages because i still havent had the time to migrate from 2.3.1 properly.


----------



## Benjyyyy

According to the list there is only me and buxty with the xfx tahiti =\, how come there are so few of these cards around?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I have some problem with my overclock.
> 
> 
> can you help me please,
> 
> Sam.


Possibly throttling? You shouldn't need extra voltage for 1050mhz, stock is 1188mV.


----------



## Dionysos808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Not sure what went wrong on your end. What card are u using? Im using the Myst.
> Anyway heres my VEN_ file: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62357244/VEN_1002%26DEV_679E%26SUBSYS_23281787%26REV_00%26BUS_1%26DEV_0%26FN_0.cfg
> Its also pretty empty exept for the voltages because i still havent had the time to migrate from 2.3.1 properly.


I also have a Powercolor Myst.
Even your cfg file didn't help. Was an older Afterburner version installed before you installed the latest beta?
I will stay with PowerUp Tuner for now and try it again when the new driver arrives.


----------



## sweatyrod

Hello all,been a while since I have been on this site,I got a Powercolor PCS+ Myst 7870 Tahiti for about £165 with the never settle reloaded bundle,sold my 5870 for £100 to a mate and I got alot of extra perf and games for the £65 difference let me tell you.

Have done some tweaking this morning with undervolting this bad boy and usually when gaming my rig uses about 300-350W depending upon game,and about 350W when stressing with furmark or MSI Kombustor etc as I measure with a watt meter.This morning I took the voltage down to 1.060 instead of the 1.188V stock with the help of afterburner and no joke whilst gaming it now uses between 200-250W which is a substantial difference,also dropped the temps from 78C under full load to between 60-65 (Ambient temp is quite high due to the lovely summer weather we are having here).

It obviously has alot of headroom and I would love to push it but the stock cooling solution is sh** and too noisy,I have two Enermax Silent fans on the side of my CM Storm case feeding in cool air just under the card so its getting ambient air to push onto the cards hsf and its helping but I need some tips as to what custom cooler to get,I noticed this thread had about 297 pages and Im sure some of you have had experience with aftermarket coolers,my only concern is whether they will fit,some ones Im thinking of are the :

Accelero Twin Turbo II or Accelero Xtreme 7970
Gelid Icy Vision-A
or a Zalman VF-3000 if I can find one for a good price.

Has anyone had good experiences with any of these and the tahiti cards? I definately want ramsinks as the VRM temps can get worrying but I dont want to trail through all 297 pages of this thread and ideally I just want to get the most out of this card as it was a cracking price to do me until a generation or two ahead when the Gfx cards will likely start to ship with 4GB VRAM + cos I can see developers shifting to using huge chunks of VRAM for the new gen of games,more than likely going to be massive textures etc and I know DX11,2 will eleviate that as I have 16GB of main ram and it can swap in and out with the new features of it.

Anyways If any of you have had good experiences with aftermarket cooling let me know,I have loads of space in my case as I have taken the upper HDD cage out and only use the lower 3 brackets so long hsf will fit.


----------



## oats2012

hey guys few questions

just bought a second card recently, now both are watercooled using " The mod" one with a kraken x40 and the other with an h60. The gpu temps I get are good but not stellar. but the h60 is cooler by 3-5 C I believe bc I have sp120 on h60 but 140 cougars on the x40 (they move air but not much for use with radiators i dont think is enough)

so my questions are:

1. Do you need the copper shim on this card to mount a water block/cooler? (currently using ek 7970 shims from frozencpu)
2. How do you knwo that you've overclocked both cards? If I enter OC settings in afterburner on the main card does the second know to follow suit?

I use MSI afterburner, and when I first got the cards in the rig I got these scores:





I had both the cards at 1200/1500 I believe to get those scores (id OC the main card with afterburner and the other with CCC, I dunno if that is how its done but seemed to work)

But I was having issues where I couldn't see gpu temps etc. so I saw somewhere to disable ulps and that would allow me to see both cards stats in xfire mode. That seemed to work but now when I oc my card in Afterburner, theres no little screen flicker (as there used to be) and the gpu core clock doesnt jump and set at 1200 anymore it just stays at 500 with second card saying 300. when I'm in game it seems to jump up and down for both cards.....

So how can I know that both cards are OC to whatever I wanna set and also see there stats? (because before disabling ulps, card 2 just reads zero for everything)

BOTH cards work for sure though I benched the second one extensively in stand alone before trying my rig with both installed

running catalyst 13.6 beta and afterburner 3.0.0 beta 10


----------



## TheBerryBeast

Hey guys i have recently done the red mod to my card with the antec 620 and two fans push pull and my max temp in valley bench is 80c with 1150/1550 overclock. These temps do not seem normal to me. Could the antec pump be broken?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerryBeast*
> 
> Hey guys i have recently done the red mod to my card with the antec 620 and two fans push pull and my max temp in valley bench is 80c with 1150/1550 overclock. These temps do not seem normal to me. Could the antec pump be broken?


I just red modded my two cards. bought the x40 kraken first and did the mod because I knew I could just use zip ties. Then I bought the antec 620 to do the second. took it out of the box and took it back to the store. it just looked so terrible even though its the same OEM as the X40. I listened to the 620 pump, it was noisy and seemed to be barely moving liquid anyway.

I know many others have used the 620 but I was completely not impressed by it and I'd say its just that its a crap unit to begin with. my second card I ended up buying an H60 and mounted it by turning the AMD bracket upside down on it and running 2 zip ties through some modded holes i put in it throguh the gpu pcb holes. And it runs 3-5 C right now cooler than my X40 does


----------



## M3TAl

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> hey guys few questions
> 
> just bought a second card recently, now both are watercooled using " The mod" one with a kraken x40 and the other with an h60. The gpu temps I get are good but not stellar. but the h60 is cooler by 3-5 C I believe bc I have sp120 on h60 but 140 cougars on the x40 (they move air but not much for use with radiators i dont think is enough)
> 
> so my questions are:
> 
> 1. Do you need the copper shim on this card to mount a water block/cooler? (currently using ek 7970 shims from frozencpu)
> 2. How do you knwo that you've overclocked both cards? If I enter OC settings in afterburner on the main card does the second know to follow suit?
> 
> I use MSI afterburner, and when I first got the cards in the rig I got these scores:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had both the cards at 1200/1500 I believe to get those scores (id OC the main card with afterburner and the other with CCC, I dunno if that is how its done but seemed to work)
> 
> But I was having issues where I couldn't see gpu temps etc. so I saw somewhere to disable ulps and that would allow me to see both cards stats in xfire mode. That seemed to work but now when I oc my card in Afterburner, theres no little screen flicker (as there used to be) and the gpu core clock doesnt jump and set at 1200 anymore it just stays at 500 with second card saying 300. when I'm in game it seems to jump up and down for both cards.....
> 
> So how can I know that both cards are OC to whatever I wanna set and also see there stats? (because before disabling ulps, card 2 just reads zero for everything)
> 
> BOTH cards work for sure though I benched the second one extensively in stand alone before trying my rig with both installed
> 
> running catalyst 13.6 beta and afterburner 3.0.0 beta 10






This is all you need.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> This is all you need.


I already had that checked. I just installed msi afterburner beta 11 (just to get it to stop telling me its gonna expire)

The issue is right now that I can set the afterbunrer settings to 1200/1500 at 8+% power and the second gpu will lock to 1200 but number one will only go up to 925? so whats the deal there lol?


----------



## link1393

what is the power limit in msi afterburner ?


----------



## M3TAl

Worked fine when I had crossfire 5770's.


----------



## link1393

I finish my overclock. 1150/1500 and the voltage is at 1.138 in afterburner and at 1.129 in GPU-Z. For the moment I am on the stock cooler, but in 1-2 week I will install the red mod and try to overclock it more than that.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h58y4/


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Worked fine when I had crossfire 5770's.


I dunno what the deal is?







its like the second card is getting the correct overclock settings but the primary gpu isnt recieving the overclock instructions and will fluctuate around 925 core clock while gpu 2 will lock itself to 1200 like it is supposed to.

If i disable xfire and just try to run the main card with the overclock 1200/1500 then it will just stay at 925 still (It used to instantly jumnp to 1200 and stay)

So if any one knows what the deal is then please let me know. Anyone who has successfully overclocked two of these cards in crossfire please let me know your settings. Thanks


----------



## M3TAl

Are you sure that card isn't overheating (VRM's) so that's why it's staying around 925?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are you sure that card isn't overheating (VRM's) so that's why it's staying around 925?


pretty sure they aren't. been having gpuz up for all tests. cores dont pass 55 and vrm dont break 65 C


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> pretty sure they aren't. been having gpuz up for all tests. cores dont pass 55 and vrm dont break 65 C


Try pushing the power limit higher. I run mine at +12 for 1200MHz.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

You have them crossfired? That's the way it is. When you stress them I believe the other one will catch up. If your mining just use a dummy plug and you can control both.


----------



## goldenwukong

hey guys whats your idle temp for your sapphire? I swore mines were around the low 30s but i just moved all my parts to a bigger case and now I'm seeing 48-49. Is the high 40s average for you guys? I'm going to add another fan to see if it helps.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldenwukong*
> 
> hey guys whats your idle temp for your sapphire? I swore mines were around the low 30s but i just moved all my parts to a bigger case and now I'm seeing 48-49. Is the high 40s average for you guys? I'm going to add another fan to see if it helps.


Mines idling 38-40C. Peaks 50C during video watching, because of the bug where core clocks jump from 501-975 constantly and mem is at 1500mhz for some reason. I'm using force constant voltage though.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Follow the following to a T and your cards will work perfectly.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18431335


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Get a side case fan that will turn around 3000 rpm and mount it blowing directly to the card fans. Those cards as well as all the 7930s are terrible about recirculating hot air. These cards would be great if they had a reference cooler blowing air out of cases. They just run really hot. I ended up putting after market coolers on all mine. Got them open box for $31 at newegg. The arctic TT keeps the temps of these cards where they should be. I bet the mfgs don't have $40 total in these cards. But I love them for mining. I keep mine at 1250 core and 1500 mem at 1.2 volts. They are good cards but they're not "plug and play".


----------



## link1393

I bech my card with the Unigine Valley and I got this results :

before the overclock : 975/1500
FPS: *32.4*
Score: *1355*
Min FPS: *15.1*
Max FPS: *62.6*

and after : 1150/1500
FPS: *36.6*
Score: *1529*
Min FPS: *16.4*
Max FPS: *71.3*


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> Get a side case fan that will turn around 3000 rpm and mount it blowing directly to the card fans. Those cards as well as all the 7930s are terrible about recirculating hot air. These cards would be great if they had a reference cooler blowing air out of cases. They just run really hot. I ended up putting after market coolers on all mine. Got them open box for $31 at newegg. The arctic TT keeps the temps of these cards where they should be. I bet the mfgs don't have $40 total in these cards. But I love them for mining. I keep mine at 1250 core and 1500 mem at 1.2 volts. They are good cards but they're not "plug and play".


I have both the cards watercooled with "The mod" and I have two Corsair sp120 fans blowing sideways on them. During Unigene The cards dont break 50 C and the VRM dont break 55C.....Thats without overclock running at stock as far as I can tell

I went to the guide you linked and went through all the steps







Still no difference. The cards will jump all around their core clock.

GPU1 dances around 500-925 MHZ
GPU2 dances around 925 -1200 MHZ

Unigine score was not a bit better in this

with the overclocking settings enabled. Like I said when I enter settings there sued to be a slight flicker when I'd hit OK in afterburner. and the core would lock right to 1200 in game. But now not only does it dance around, I cant set powerlimit to 8% or 12% etc. I dont even have the option? see the picture



I'm really at a loss for what else can be done to get these two cards firing correctly







Any additional help is more than welcome and appreciated guys


----------



## M3TAl

My card still clock fluctuates in some games no matter the powerlimit. The only fix that works for me is enabling unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support.

This solution is far from perfect because you have to manually switch between profiles to get a idle/low clocked config and an overclocked one. But it keeps the card from ever dropping below it's 1125mhz OC.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My card still clock fluctuates in some games no matter the powerlimit. The only fix that works for me is enabling unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support.
> 
> This solution is far from perfect because you have to manually switch between profiles to get a idle/low clocked config and an overclocked one. But it keeps the card from ever dropping below it's 1125mhz OC.


If you don't mind could you post a pic of both the sliders settings you set and also the settings tab settins you check and don't check? it'd be helpful to see exactly what you set. Thank you


----------



## M3TAl

Pictures incoming... I'll edit this post.

For some reason when in this mode AB won't let me set a clock lower than 550mhz core and 755 memory but it's good enough with a 0.8 VDDC.


Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!



*Profile 1*



*Profile 2*



*Settings*


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Pictures incoming... I'll edit this post.
> 
> For some reason when in this mode AB won't let me set a clock lower than 550mhz core and 755 memory but it's good enough with a 0.8 VDDC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> *Profile 1*
> 
> 
> 
> *Profile 2*
> 
> 
> 
> *Settings*


Unless Im just a complete ****** I have the same settings checked as you, have restarted multiple times but it just wont take







I don't know what the deal is....

I really appreciate the help though







AMD drivers.........wait for it.........not legendary lol


----------



## M3TAl

Have you figured out if it's the card itself causing the problem or maybe something to do with the motherboard itself (pci-e slot maybe?) Have you tried each card by itself and also switched the top card to the bottom vice versa?

If the problem is one of the cards it might need to be RMA'ed

Edit: forgot to mention my AB is Beta10. Is yours 2.3.1 or the beta?


----------



## Randomacts

Hey, I just got this graphics card for my brother's computer.

I am used to nvidia and I don't think I installed the driver correctly.

I am not able to get audio output to my TV via HDMI.

The computer is on windows 8 btw.

I don't know if I ever really installed the driver.. I installed the CCC..

I think what would be best would be to uninstall CCC and the current "Driver" that is installed. But the directions on here are only for Windows 7. Then install the correct CCC and the driver (That I can't even find where the download the driver.







)


----------



## M3TAl

Did you install the HDMI audio driver?


----------



## oats2012

I think we have it GENTLEMEN!!!!



Thank you to M3TAL!!! after several reboots I believe I've got it working







take a look at the benchmarks and see for yourself












GPU TEMPS : 48-52 C
VRM TEMPS : 55-60C

both cards hold rock solid at 1200/1500 with 1212 mV



But only took like a 2 fps hit when i dropped down to 1150/1500 at stock 1188 mV so I'll probably now just run on that as the standard OC to give the cards a bit more life


----------



## M3TAl

Nice!









If only I could have VRM temps like that







.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I could have VRM temps like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Couldn't have gotten there without your help!









You can have those vrm temps just look at what I did. two sp120 blowing right at these bad boys









THE BEAST:




Spoiler: MORE!


----------



## M3TAl

Your system says NH-D14 but that looks like a Raystorm to me







. I really want a Raystorm but money, money, money haha.

Unfortunately I like having a side panel on my case so a setup like that wouldn't be possible. I do have a bottom intake and side intake that blows right on the card. The side mounted Helix tops out around ~1700 RPM while the other Helix gets to ~2100 RPM. Maybe I'll try the 2100 RPM on side intake.

The 620 rad intakes hot case air too








and I think I did a poor job with the paste/mount. Mine tops out around ~60C in Crysis 3 with the VRM's in 90-100C.

Planning to try a fujipoly thermal pad for the VRM heatsink that should help a good 10-15C.


----------



## Randomacts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Did you install the HDMI audio driver?


I never got a window like that.. I REALLY think I never installed the driver..

I think I just installed the CCC..

Why is that even possible.. I don't even know what version of CCC to use.... and for the driver I couldn't find where to download it.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system says NH-D14 but that looks like a Raystorm to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really want a Raystorm but money, money, money haha.
> 
> Unfortunately I like having a side panel on my case so a setup like that wouldn't be possible. I do have a bottom intake and side intake that blows right on the card. The side mounted Helix tops out around ~1700 RPM while the other Helix gets to ~2100 RPM. Maybe I'll try the 2100 RPM on side intake.
> 
> The 620 rad intakes hot case air too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I think I did a poor job with the paste/mount. Mine tops out around ~60C in Crysis 3 with the VRM's in 90-100C.
> 
> Planning to try a fujipoly thermal pad for the VRM heatsink that should help a good 10-15C.


I'm hoping to buy and air 540 soon and put all of this hardware in it lol, so I havent updated my sig in a while







i had hoped that I i could squeeze it in the c70. I probably could if I just ghetto rigged something but I think I'll just leave well enough alone and just wait till i can get a proper case to fit stuff. but i agree its not ideal.

go look at the initial page drop down of the two fan mod i did for vrms using the pci slots. you may be able to give the card direct air that way, and save the vrm a lot of heat


----------



## M3TAl

download 13.4 WHQL and do custom driver install.


----------



## Randomacts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> download 13.4 WHQL and do custom driver install.


If you were to ask me to do that on a nvidia GPU I could but I have no idea how to AMD.

:/ Normally with stuff I am not so much of a newb.. And I have attempted to google but no luck so far.. Perhaps I am using the wrong terms.

Edit:I can download 13.4 WHQL that isn't an issue.. but does it matter for 13.4 for WHAT card or is it the same for every card?


----------



## M3TAl

It shouldn't matter what card it is as long as it's a 5000-7000 series. Considering you probably did an automatic/install everything install you most likely have everything including the HDMI audio driver already installed.

Have you messed with the settings in CCC?


----------



## Randomacts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It shouldn't matter what card it is as long as it's a 5000-7000 series. Considering you probably did an automatic/install everything install you most likely have everything including the HDMI audio driver already installed.
> 
> Have you messed with the settings in CCC?


Well I uninstalled god knows what version of CCC with the 13.4 exe and then installed it. Worked fine.

Not sure what was wrong.

But at least it is working.


----------



## PhishKill

ok guys, I have a request... ive been loving my Myst (elpida w/.32) but I have seen some interesting things over the last couple of days. I have voltage control set and everything is great. BUT... I started playing around with the UEFI settings, if I turn off CSM, I kid you not im at a usable desktop in 10 seconds flat (compared to the normal 21 sec boot to my ssd) but when I boot like that I have no way of gaining voltage control in afterburner beta 11. turn csm back on and boot, and voltage control like normal. could someone else test this situation and post their results? warning you should have all uefi compatible hardware or chances are you will not be booting. I will be testing further to see if clock fluctuation exists when in pure UEFI boot, the one benchmark I ran without afterburner running it didn't seem that there was, but id still like to be able to undervolt with my 1075/1525 overclock for temps (I have it set to 1.118 @1075/1525 and core tops out at 75c, vrms top out @ 80c) windows 8 installed in UEFI mode/13.6 betas/AB 11 beta

EDIT: specs are as follows 3570k, Sabretooth z77, 7870 Myst. 12gb ram, 32gb ssd with 2tb Seagate 7200 sata 3. post set to 0 seconds. CSM enabled/disabled is the deciding factor.
link to my rig album


http://imgur.com/gmPkJ


----------



## Buxty

Update on Aria PC's horrible RMA procedure: Complained to a really tired sounding dude on the end of the phone (enjoying the hot weather i guess) and he said they'll skip the long process of returning to XFX and just send me a new one from their stock! Should be here soon


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Open control panel, select sound, and select digital display audio and make that your default. If you do decide to reinstall drivers make sure your run this........

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx

This is the ONLY driver remover that removes all traces of previous amd drivers. I'd also download driver fusion to get rid of all the NVIDIA drivers also. Use the latest driver version from AMD. Don't use an old driver with the 7870 tahitis. If you have any other problems just email me.


----------



## Dionysos808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhishKill*
> 
> ok guys, I have a request... ive been loving my Myst (elpida w/.32) but I have seen some interesting things over the last couple of days. I have voltage control set and everything is great. BUT... I started playing around with the UEFI settings, if I turn off CSM, I kid you not im at a usable desktop in 10 seconds flat (compared to the normal 21 sec boot to my ssd) but when I boot like that I have no way of gaining voltage control in afterburner beta 11. turn csm back on and boot, and voltage control like normal. could someone else test this situation and post their results? warning you should have all uefi compatible hardware or chances are you will not be booting. I will be testing further to see if clock fluctuation exists when in pure UEFI boot, the one benchmark I ran without afterburner running it didn't seem that there was, but id still like to be able to undervolt with my 1075/1525 overclock for temps (I have it set to 1.118 @1075/1525 and core tops out at 75c, vrms top out @ 80c) windows 8 installed in UEFI mode/13.6 betas/AB 11 beta
> 
> EDIT: specs are as follows 3570k, Sabretooth z77, 7870 Myst. 12gb ram, 32gb ssd with 2tb Seagate 7200 sata 3. post set to 0 seconds. CSM enabled/disabled is the deciding factor.
> link to my rig album
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/gmPkJ


Ahh... that's why I can't change voltage with Afterburner. It works with PowerUp Tuner though even with CSM enabled.


----------



## jonathan123456789

83C on my xfx tahiti card. to hot? (this is playing tomb raider on ultra, and we are in the middle of a heat wave in the uk)


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

83C is not hurting it. I have one that has run hotter than that 24/7 for the past 9 months.


----------



## jonathan123456789

cool, i did accidentally leave the fan at 25% when playing hon for a few days (****ty catalyst amd overdrive interfering with my custom fan profile in evga precision) it was running at 98C :O how long for i have no idea, but it didn't crash so i figure it wasnt at a critical temperature where it needed to shut down. that is one thing nvidia has over amd, i really dont want to use amd overdrive at all.....


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan123456789*
> 
> cool, i did accidentally leave the fan at 25% when playing hon for a few days (****ty catalyst amd overdrive interfering with my custom fan profile in evga precision) it was running at 98C :O how long for i have no idea, but it didn't crash so i figure it wasnt at a critical temperature where it needed to shut down. that is one thing nvidia has over amd, i really dont want to use amd overdrive at all.....


Well, you probably just didn't notice but your GPU was downclocking a few seconds at a time to keep from burning up. I've had one downclock to 300mhz and lock until I rebooted.


----------



## link1393

Why my voltage is not stable ?


----------



## M3TAl

Elaborate more please. What do you mean voltage not stable?


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Elaborate more please. What do you mean voltage not stable?


when I play at some games like bf3 and my GPU voltage drop or increase after a moment.

My voltage is normaly at 1.155 and he drop to 0.950 or increase to 1.2

I have a PowerColor 7870 Myst. and my clock is 1150 for the GPU and 1500 for VRAM and sorry for my english









- Sam


----------



## oats2012

Got an interesting one for you guys now that my XFIRE is up and going strong









MSI Afterburner is showing during games memory usage in excess of 2gb ? I thought that memory was not shared in xfire? so 2 gb should be the limit right?

In Bioshock Infinite I saw the memory flux up to approx. 3785 mb ---> ~3.8 GB ?

so is this just a afterburner error where i need to just divide by 2 to get the real usage?


----------



## Randomacts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> Open control panel, select sound, and select digital display audio and make that your default. If you do decide to reinstall drivers make sure your run this........
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx
> 
> This is the ONLY driver remover that removes all traces of previous amd drivers. I'd also download driver fusion to get rid of all the NVIDIA drivers also. Use the latest driver version from AMD. Don't use an old driver with the 7870 tahitis. If you have any other problems just email me.


Never had any nvidia drivers.

It stopped working again when I plugged int into the TV to watch a movie..

I uninstalled the driver with that and reinstalled 13.4 WHQL again.. it still doesn't output HDMI audio.

Well sometimes it does but it is like it has part of the sound and then the other part.

I'm 99.9% sure the hdmi cable being used DOES output audio and isn't an old as **** HDMI... but I'll check with another cable after my brother finishes watching a movie.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> when I play at some games like bf3 and my GPU voltage drop or increase after a moment.
> 
> My voltage is normaly at 1.155 and he drop to 0.950 or increase to 1.2
> 
> I have a PowerColor 7870 Myst. and my clock is 1150 for the GPU and 1500 for VRAM and sorry for my english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam


Voltage depends on clock and since clocks are fluctuating so is voltage. Use +8 or +20 power setting in afterburner or ccc to stabilize clocks and force constant voltage in afterburner.
Also: http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/2900_100#post_20415341


----------



## M3TAl

Ya it sounds like your clock is fluctuating so voltage will change with it. Voltage also changes depending on load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Got an interesting one for you guys now that my XFIRE is up and going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Afterburner is showing during games memory usage in excess of 2gb ? I thought that memory was not shared in xfire? so 2 gb should be the limit right?
> 
> In Bioshock Infinite I saw the memory flux up to approx. 3785 mb ---> ~3.8 GB ?
> 
> so is this just a afterburner error where i need to just divide by 2 to get the real usage?


Really have no idea on this one. Never really watched memory usage when using the xfire 5770's.


----------



## Buxty

New XFX 7870LE just arrived back yay







I just started folding with it, after using my backup GTX550Ti for a week and my [email protected] PPD has taken a huge fall and the card only maxes out at 56 degrees. Is there any setting i need to change on [email protected] if anyone here knows?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> New XFX 7870LE just arrived back yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started folding with it, after using my backup GTX550Ti for a week and my [email protected] PPD has taken a huge fall and the card only maxes out at 56 degrees. Is there any setting i need to change on [email protected] if anyone here knows?


What is the stock voltage of ur new card, and ASIC quality?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> What is the stock voltage of ur new card, and ASIC quality?


ASIC 63% and load voltage 1.256v


----------



## link1393

How can i have a stable voltage ?


----------



## M3TAl

Like others have said, try raising the power limit. Try 8% or more.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Like others have said, try raising the power limit. Try 8% or more.


I'm at 20%


----------



## M3TAl

Are the clocks fluctuating too? Are you set at stock 925/975 or higher?


----------



## link1393

My clock is 1150/1500 and the voltage is set to 1.163 in afterbuner.

The clock does not fluctuated it's only the voltage, but I disabled the ULPS (in french) and I think the problem is resolved, but I continue to make some test and I give you news about that.


----------



## M3TAl

The voltage will still fluctuate some. It's normal. Caused by Vdroop.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My card still clock fluctuates in some games no matter the powerlimit. The only fix that works for me is enabling unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay support.
> 
> This solution is far from perfect because you have to manually switch between profiles to get a idle/low clocked config and an overclocked one. But it keeps the card from ever dropping below it's 1125mhz OC.


Make custom 2d and 3d profiles in afterburner. Set your 2d to 450 core, 750 mem and .9 voltage (or .950 if your card isn't stable). Make your 3d profile whatever you game at. Afterburner should recognize the difference between 2d and 3d pretty well. Even netflix should not cause a change.


----------



## M3TAl

I already run profiles.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Make custom 2d and 3d profiles in afterburner. Set your 2d to 450 core, 750 mem and .9 voltage (or .950 if your card isn't stable). Make your 3d profile whatever you game at. Afterburner should recognize the difference between 2d and 3d pretty well. Even netflix should not cause a change.


Actually for me Skype, AIDA64 and Firefox all caused the card to jump to 3D profile so i had to add exeptions in RTSS to disable monitoring for those apps. Oddly when playing .mp4 HD videos with WMP12 the card does not enter 3D mode and thus far i've been unable to force it to enter even with RTSS setting specifying monitoring for WMP12. At the same time it does enter 3D profile with VLC.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

any pics of custom cooling with a pair of case fans? just ordered two F8s and I'll get them by tuesday. how did you attach them into the heatsink?








looking forward to game with quiet PC unlike with the stock fan


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> any pics of custom cooling with a pair of case fans? just ordered two F8s and I'll get them by tuesday. how did you attach them into the heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to game with quiet PC unlike with the stock fan


If you mean Arctic Cooling F8's i wouldn't exactly call them quiet...haha.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

everything is quiet compared to the stock fan : D


----------



## Coree

Ok, i'm getting the flickering issue again. (Happens sometimes, not constantly). This time during Minecraft. The flicker lasts for like 2 milliseconds. Then, when I opened my GPU-Z, my computer froze and the screen went black. It says that OpenGL has crashed. ARGH is this a driver issue or just a dud card?!


----------



## Coree

Veky, could you do me a favour:
Run ur GPU voltage at 1,25V and go play BF3 or some GPU intensive game for 15-30min, and tell me what temps you are getting.
About to order my S1 Plus today..


----------



## eBombzor

The GPU-Z crash happens to me too. I'm pretty sure it's a driver problem because after I do a clean install it's gone.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Veky, could you do me a favour:
> Run ur GPU voltage at 1,25V and go play BF3 or some GPU intensive game for 15-30min, and tell me what temps you are getting.
> About to order my S1 Plus today..


Sure,no problem









Freq:1150/1500,voltage is set on 1.25,with droop is 1.200
Acceleero S1 Plus with 2x 12cm fans at 1900rpm http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120.html
Temporarily ghetto intake mod 14cm fan at 1700rpm
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/2013-07-28211828_zps809b0a33.jpg.html



Temperatures after runing Valley Benchmark 1.0 1 time at Extreme preset.
Temps i getting in BF3 are the same as after 1 run of this benchmark.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> Sure,no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freq:1150/1500,voltage is set on 1.25,with droop is 1.200
> Acceleero S1 Plus with 2x 12cm fans at 1900rpm http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120.html
> Temporarily ghetto intake mod 14cm fan at 1700rpm
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/2013-07-28211828_zps809b0a33.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Temperatures after runing Valley Benchmark 1.0 1 time at Extreme preset.
> Temps i getting in BF3 are the same as after 1 run of this benchmark.


Thanks! Those sure do look good. I'm gonna change my VRM pads to Phobya Ultra 5W/mk 1mm ones, should help the VRM temps too.


----------



## link1393

Where I can find my ASIC Quality ?


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Where I can find my ASIC Quality ?


GPU-Z right mouse click top border and read asic quality should be towards the bottom. My guess is your 80.0 something. I've had 3 MYST and they were 80.2, 80.3 and 80.4. My 80.2 card died but PowerColor hooked me up with a 7950 PCS+ for free.


----------



## Kamycrs

Hey guys ive Tweaked the Bios .30 from Sapphire! you can raise your voltage up to 1.4 and you have the ablity to change the power limit to %50!!!! hit me up if you want to give it a shot!!!


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> Hey guys ive Tweaked the Bios .30 from Sapphire! you can raise your voltage up to 1.4 and you have the ablity to change the power limit to %50!!!! hit me up if you want to give it a shot!!!


What program did you use to mod the bios?


----------



## Coree

Ok, ordered the Accelero Plus S1, 1,5mm thick Phobya Ultra 5w/mk thermal pads for VRM's and a spare fan (Arctic Cooling 120mm PWM). Takes 10-20 working days, ffs.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Ok, ordered the Accelero Plus S1, 1,5mm thick Phobya Ultra 5w/mk thermal pads for VRM's and a spare fan (Arctic Cooling 120mm PWM). Takes 10-20 working days, ffs.


So aftermarket coolers actually fit? I emailed XFX and Arctic and neither of them knew.


----------



## Highro

if i buy an aftermarket cooler for my sapphire 7870 xt will it fix coil whine?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> So aftermarket coolers actually fit? I emailed XFX and Arctic and neither of them knew.


S1 Plus fits the Vanilla 7870. And Veky has stated that the S1 Plus works on the VTX3D version LE, which is essentially the same as the Powercolor version. Your XFX version has a shorter and a different PCB. I think it works, as the screw holes are at the same distance?


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Got my F8s. Man I love them : P The temperatures dropped by 13 degrees and are now stable at 65C and it's overclocked at 1175/1500. Here some pictures of my setup.







All I can say is what the f*ck was powercolor thinking when they took the reference model...


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> S1 Plus fits the Vanilla 7870. And Veky has stated that the S1 Plus works on the VTX3D version LE, which is essentially the same as the Powercolor version. Your XFX version has a shorter and a different PCB. I think it works, as the screw holes are at the same distance?


I haven't measured yet, but it looks about the same, i took a photo and put it on here a while ago if it helps.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highro*
> 
> if i buy an aftermarket cooler for my sapphire 7870 xt will it fix coil whine?


No, it will not fix coil whine. It's the coil's problem, and a aftermarket will not fix it. It will just give better temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Got my F8s. Man I love them : P The temperatures dropped by 13 degrees and are now stable at 65C and it's overclocked at 1175/1500. Here some pictures of my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is what the f*ck was powercolor thinking when they took the reference model...


Are those fans at full RPM? How loud are they :O What volts are you using?


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Where I can find my ASIC Quality ?
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z right mouse click top border and read asic quality should be towards the bottom. My guess is your 80.0 something. I've had 3 MYST and they were 80.2, 80.3 and 80.4. My 80.2 card died but PowerColor hooked me up with a 7950 PCS+ for free.
Click to expand...

It's 58.1% for my MYST.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

I get the 65C with 100% fan speed. I've plugged them on the motherboard and I'm controlling them with speedfan. 100% is about 2200 RPM. They do make a bit noise (easily quieter than the stock cooler) but you can certainly have them on a slower speed and run the card a bit hotter if you are some sort of a silence freak. But for me this was all I needed. And it cost me only 13,60€







I got about 40 decibels on the top of the case when on full load. It was 50 decibels with the stock fan. I'm planning to make a custom shroud so my other components won't heat up so much...


----------



## whiteturbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> It's 58.1% for my MYST.


Is that good or bad cuz mines 57.3% at 1200/1500 volts at 1.200 (Radion Club Joker( thats powercolour i think))

Ray


----------



## carlos1984

HI everyone I wanna join this club, I am looking to buy one right now and got this deal from tigerdirect.ca since I'm in Canada.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=7542561&sku=A271-7874&SRCCODE=CANEM3006&cm_mmc=EML-_-CanadaMain-_-CANEM3006-_-email&utm_source=EML&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=CANEM3006&[email protected]

I just wanna make sure it is a Tahiti LE card.

It is similar to the one listed here in the "Where to Buy"

http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Radeon-PCI-Express-Graphics-11199-20-20G/dp/B00AWKYB1M/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1367104259&sr=8-4&keywords=7870+le

Amazon.ca also has this deal but they dont have the NEVER SETTLE BUNDLE.

Also, if the card from tigerdirect is not a Tahiti, which card do you guys suggest, I know Sapphire, powercolor and even XFX are making these card.


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlos1984*
> 
> HI everyone I wanna join this club, I am looking to buy one right now and got this deal from tigerdirect.ca since I'm in Canada.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=7542561&sku=A271-7874&SRCCODE=CANEM3006&cm_mmc=EML-_-CanadaMain-_-CANEM3006-_-email&utm_source=EML&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=CANEM3006&[email protected]
> 
> I just wanna make sure it is a Tahiti LE card.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=7542561&sku=A271-7874&SRCCODE=CANEM3006&cm_mmc=EML-_-CanadaMain-_-CANEM3006-_-email&utm_source=EML&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=CANEM3006&[email protected]
> 
> I just wanna make sure it is a Tahiti LE card.
> 
> It is similar to the one listed here in the "Where to Buy"
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Radeon-PCI-Express-Graphics-11199-20-20G/dp/B00AWKYB1M/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1367104259&sr=8-4&keywords=7870+le
> 
> Amazon.ca also has this deal but they dont have the NEVER SETTLE BUNDLE.
> 
> Also, if the card from tigerdirect is not a Tahiti, which card do you guys suggest, I know Sapphire, powercolor and even XFX are making these card.


Pretty sure the tigerdirect card is not a Tahiti le.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteturbo*
> 
> Is that good or bad cuz mines 57.3% at 1200/1500 volts at 1.200 (Radion Club Joker( thats powercolour i think))
> 
> Ray


For voltage/power//aircooling OC = Higher ASIC = better
water/dice/ln2 OC = lower ASIC = better


----------



## Buxty

Question to all you guys who fold with your LE, does your card ever max out on usage in MSI Afterburner?


----------



## M3TAl

Hey eBombzor, didn't a few people find another full cover water block for these cards besides the one in the OP?

Edit: Ah never mind, found the post I was looking for with that Chinese block.


----------



## clspdhax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> ...All I can say is what the f*ck was powercolor thinking when they took the reference model... ]


Stated before, AMD reference model cools better by blowing air out to the rear of the case, BUT the noise level will be MUCH louder than what PC non-ref. design is. It is as simple as that.

Another note, almost all of these 7870XT cards should be using the 7870 mounting points and dimensions, NOT an 7900 series. So, something like (below), an Swiftech universal GPU block will fit fine.


----------



## eBombzor

13.8 is out. Crossfire users should definitely give this a try. But people have been reporting instability in games and crashes so I wouldn't recommend this to single GPU users just yet.

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-8WINBetaDriver.aspx


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlos1984*
> 
> HI everyone I wanna join this club, I am looking to buy one right now and got this deal from tigerdirect.ca since I'm in Canada.
> 
> Also, if the card from tigerdirect is not a Tahiti, which card do you guys suggest, I know Sapphire, powercolor and even XFX are making these card.


if you want HD 7870 Tahiti LE the sapphire card is your best bet for USD 255.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_1200_557_558&item_id=057211

but the best option is HD 7950boost for USD 280 - 300. clock forclock HD 7950 is 5% slower than HD 7970. HD 7950(1150 Mhz) is atleast 20% faster than HD 7870 Tahiti LE(1200 mhz)

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/02/msi_n760_tf_2gd5oc_gtx_760_overclocking_review/5

Gigabyte HD 7950 comes at 1 ghz stock clocks with locked voltage and 3 yr warranty. Powercolor and sapphire come at 925 mhz ,unlocked voltage and 2 yr warranty. these cards on average overclock to 1100 - 1150 mhz.

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=84902&vpn=AX7950%203GBD5%2D2DHV5E&manufacture=PowerColor&promoid=1062
http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=67546&vpn=GV%2DR795WF3%2D3GD&manufacture=Gigabyte&promoid=1062
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026


----------



## M3TAl

Ordered a rectangle of the Fujipoly extreme thermal pad(the 11 w/mk one), will see what kind of temp difference it makes for the vrm's.

Hoping for at least a 15C gain.


----------



## Moragg

So one of my fins on my VTX3D Black is broken and my card sounds like a hoover above 50% fan speed









Will be trying this mod http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18523869 (second post). I was thinking the Arctic F12s TC like the poster, anyone got any other recommended fans? I'd like temp controlled as I don't have a fan controller.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

speedfan is always an option but you cannot set the rpms after the gpu goes over 50 degrees. the software will turn them automatically at 100%. you ca also set a constant rpm but you'll have to listen to the "noise" the fans make even at idle.


----------



## SkateZilla

my brother's 7870XT seems to not wanna maintain VSYNC, with it on it runs at 64 FPS, and tears everywhere....


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> Sure,no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freq:1150/1500,voltage is set on 1.25,with droop is 1.200
> Acceleero S1 Plus with 2x 12cm fans at 1900rpm http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120.html
> Temporarily ghetto intake mod 14cm fan at 1700rpm
> http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/2013-07-28211828_zps809b0a33.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temperatures after runing Valley Benchmark 1.0 1 time at Extreme preset.
> Temps i getting in BF3 are the same as after 1 run of this benchmark.


Mate I would stick a fan grille on that at least, no matter how strapped you are for cash. They're like a few Pounds/Euros at max each, and to me that just looks like it's asking for a finger to cut open...


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Got my F8s. Man I love them : P The temperatures dropped by 13 degrees and are now stable at 65C and it's overclocked at 1175/1500. Here some pictures of my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is what the f*ck was powercolor thinking when they took the reference model...


I'm very tempted to do this to my MYST...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> speedfan is always an option but you cannot set the rpms after the gpu goes over 50 degrees. the software will turn them automatically at 100%. you ca also set a constant rpm but you'll have to listen to the "noise" the fans make even at idle.


Speedfan has 50 C as default warning temperature for all temperatures, you just need to raise it and you will be able to control fan speed beyond 50 C.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> So one of my fins on my VTX3D Black is broken and my card sounds like a hoover above 50% fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be trying this mod http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18523869 (second post). I was thinking the Arctic F12s TC like the poster, anyone got any other recommended fans? I'd like temp controlled as I don't have a fan controller.


I'd recommend Arctic F12's too. Or F12 PWM http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/556/sCategory/2183
I'm getting my Accelero and the Phobya thermal pad on next week! Let's then see was it worth it.
At the moment running 1050/1500 @ 1,112V, hitting 77C core and 84C VRM after a long 3h run of Tomb Raider :/ I'm waiting a 15-20C Core drop on load with the S1 Plus, due to its higher fin density and 4x6mm copper heat pipes (vs 1x8mm and 2x6mm) than the stock heatsink. Also, the fans will be attached closer, now I have a 1cm gap between the stock heatsink and fans.
Both fans are at 1350RPM
Hoping for a drop on VRM's. The Thermal pad is 1,5mm thick and is 5w/mk.. No 11w/mk versions out here in Finland


----------



## thetwistedblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I'd recommend Arctic F12's too. Or F12 PWM http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/detail/index/sArticle/556/sCategory/2183
> I'm getting my Accelero and the Phobya thermal pad on next week! Let's then see was it worth it.
> At the moment running 1050/1500 @ 1,112V, hitting 77C core and 84C VRM after a long 3h run of Tomb Raider :/ I'm waiting a 15-20C Core drop on load with the S1 Plus, due to its higher fin density and 4x6mm copper heat pipes (vs 1x8mm and 2x6mm) than the stock heatsink. Also, the fans will be attached closer, now I have a 1cm gap between the stock heatsink and fans.
> Both fans are at 1350RPM
> Hoping for a drop on VRM's. The Thermal pad is 1,5mm thick and is 5w/mk.. No 11w/mk versions out here in Finland


If you're just looking for a drop in vrm temps, you may get away with just playing with the heat sink on there at the moment. Currently it's held in by plastic push pins. If you replaced those with screws you'd lose a few degrees. Then if you're still not happy replace the whole heat sink itself. I replaced mine with the L shaped fin sinks that came with the Arctic accelero twin turbo and lost about 10 degrees at load.

Until I replaced the sinks on the vrm, the temps actually went UP when I replaced the gpu heat sink and fan, because the fan wasn't as close to the vrm as the original.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetwistedblue*
> 
> If you're just looking for a drop in vrm temps, you may get away with just playing with the heat sink on there at the moment. Currently it's held in by plastic push pins. If you replaced those with screws you'd lose a few degrees. Then if you're still not happy replace the whole heat sink itself. I replaced mine with the L shaped fin sinks that came with the Arctic accelero twin turbo and lost about 10 degrees at load.
> 
> Until I replaced the sinks on the vrm, the temps actually went UP when I replaced the gpu heat sink and fan, because the fan wasn't as close to the vrm as the original.


Thanks for the tips! I'll try screwing the VRM heatsink when i'll get my parts next week. I just hope that the 1,5mm pad isn't too thick.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

hey thanks! i've been trying to find a solution for a while now... finally


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> I'm very tempted to do this to my MYST...


I highly recommend doing this or the other mods that these guys have done here. the one with the f12s could be a better solution in terms of silence but in cooling it won't be as effective as it is with this configuration since the heatsink doesn't cover the whole fan space so the fans would be blowing air past the heatsink and not be cooling so effeciently. the sapphire one would be a different case since the heatsink covers more space than the reference one. so my suggestion is that you buy 3 F8s or some other 80mm fans and do like I did. you can also put 2 92mm ones if you so desire but the fans would again be blowing air past the heatsink in some places. if you want I can take more pictures and you'll see how I attached the fans.







remember that you must have good vetilation in your case since all the hot air will be left in your case. I recommend having front/bottom in takes and side+rear exhaust !


----------



## Hepokatti2332

there are two screenshots. there's quite a lot of information that you can use







this was with the 3 F8s


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> 
> 
> there are two screenshots. there's quite a lot of information that you can use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was with the 3 F8s


Push that power limit to 10. Seems like your GPU is throttling. Prepare for higher temps.


----------



## Grasshole

Indeed. you need more voltage







It performs very bad when throttling. 1150 +20% 1150mv set in AB. after vdroop 1.1 for me. anything below and it would throttle. Anything above and it would hit crazy temps.

I strapped in 2x120mm fans. While i lost temps on gpu it raised my VRM temps. Need undervolting or VRM will go above 100degrees









Also tried 0.28, 0.30 sapphire and 0.32. with 0.30 i hit crazy temps with 0.32 i get artifacts even at 1150. 0.28 seems best for me.


----------



## clspdhax1

You can try upgrading the 2 screws (with basic nuts and bolts) at the VRM alu heatsink, with something with a little bit more pressure. NOT too much or the that heatsink will actually loses contact, and while doing that, replace it with a better thermal paste. You will need to put a bit more than average thickness because the VRM chips look like they might be different heights.
By doing this, my VRM became more stable and tolerable.


----------



## Grasshole

I read that people put thermal paste on the thermal pad from the VRM. Is that what you ment ? I didn't take it off yet but im afraid i will destroy that thermal pad somehow and then im screwed having no replacement. And since the chips are different heights its badly needed to even mount that heatsink.

Does the pad from the VRM go off easy ? or will it be destroyed after taking it off. I was thinking to take it from the heatsink and put paste on both sides and put it back. How did you do it ?

Also found some PCI 120mm fan brackets on ebay i will order, because those zip ties just look horrible


----------



## M3TAl

I tried the thermal paste on the thermal pad, made zero difference for me.

The pad can be removed without destroying it and can be re-applied. At least on the Sapphire card it can be. I've actually done this before.

This Fujipoly thermal pad should arrive in 5 days, still hoping for at least a ~15C improvement in VRM temps. Will run some before and after testing.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Push that power limit to 10. Seems like your GPU is throttling. Prepare for higher temps.


Actually It seems to me that it's not throttling at all. Only thing that changed was the temperature, no performance increase. I do know what throttling is because I tried the same clock speeds with like -10% and it started lagging like hell.


----------



## M3TAl

The Fujipoly actually got here today, much faster than expected







. Hopefully I can do some tests and get it installed today.


----------



## clspdhax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr********
> 
> I read that people put thermal paste on the thermal pad from the VRM. Is that what you ment ? I didn't take it off yet but im afraid i will destroy that thermal pad somehow and then im screwed having no replacement. And since the chips are different heights its badly needed to even mount that heatsink.
> 
> Does the pad from the VRM go off easy ? or will it be destroyed after taking it off. I was thinking to take it from the heatsink and put paste on both sides and put it back. How did you do it ?
> 
> Also found some PCI 120mm fan brackets on ebay i will order, because those zip ties just look horrible


Putting thermal-paste on-top or around another thermal-paste does not increase its effectiveness.
The problem with the thermal-paste pad used on the Powercolor VRM heatsink is that it is too thick already. You can carefully remove it, and try reusing it if needed. I recommend completely peeling it off, then replacing it with a better thermal-paste. The *heights* of the IC/VRM chips may not even be different, but there are two different chips used, so it may or may not be any differences at all. To be safe, I recommend a slightly thicker (than normally used) use of thermal-paste applied *across the bottom* of the VRM heatsink.

I also suggest you replace the plastic spring loaded screws used with any basic nuts and bolts that fits. Just remember *not to install them, the screws, too tightly* or else, it would bend the center of the VRM heatsink more off. You can see if its bending when tightening also.

By doing the above, or just replacing the thermal-paste, the VRM temp will drop a bit. I don't remember by how much at this moment, but I did do a few before and after runs with just the a new thermal-paste and also with better screws. Both combination will yield better results, and is very easy and affordable to do.

If there are anything else, simple just ask. GL.


----------



## M3TAl

Just finished running Fujipoly vs stock thermal pad tests but I kind of messed up. The stock pad is 1.5mm... I bought 1mm pad and if it is making contact it's probably only barely making contact.

The results were better than stock but only by a 3-7C amount depending on the test and case fan speed. I also have a temp probe on the VRM heatsink itself and got anywhere from a 9-26C temp improvement depending on the test.

Confused...







Small improvement in actual VRM temp sensor but large improvement in heatsink temp. Possibly the heatsink/thermal pad is making poor contact with the mosfets?


----------



## clspdhax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished running Fujipoly vs stock thermal pad tests but I kind of messed up. The stock pad is 1.5mm... I bought 1mm pad and if it is making contact it's probably only barely making contact.
> 
> The results were better than stock but only by a 3-7C amount depending on the test and case fan speed. I also have a temp probe on the VRM heatsink itself and got anywhere from a 9-26C temp improvement depending on the test.
> 
> Confused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small improvement in actual VRM temp sensor but large improvement in heatsink temp. Possibly the heatsink/thermal pad is making poor contact with the mosfets?


Hey Metal, you think it's possible to cut 2 exact copies of the pad and stack them on top to increase its thickness? You can also try, afterwards, to replace the stock plastic screws later. But you did proved (again) that thermal paste does have a modest improvement. Thx for your input.


----------



## M3TAl

It would be possible to stack them but that's not an optimal solution. That would be 2mm thick... the thicker the pad the worse the heat transfer. Of course 1.5mm will outperform 1mm if it makes better contact though.

The screws on the Sapphrie card are metal, with some type of spring/tension thing. They only screw so far... Might try two 1mm pieces stacked together, might also try no VRM heatsink at all.

This Fujipoly stuff is supposed to be the best of the best when it comes to thermal pads. People using them in similar/other applications (usually laptops or full cover GPU blocks) have had anywhere from 10-20C improvements over stock pads.


----------



## clspdhax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It would be possible to stack them but that's not an optimal solution. That would be 2mm thick... the thicker the pad the worse the heat transfer. Of course 1.5mm will outperform 1mm if it makes better contact though.
> 
> The screws on the Sapphrie card are metal, with some type of spring/tension thing. They only screw so far... Might try two 1mm pieces stacked together, might also try no VRM heatsink at all.
> 
> This Fujipoly stuff is supposed to be the best of the best when it comes to thermal pads. People using them in similar/other applications (usually laptops or full cover GPU blocks) have had anywhere from 10-20C improvements over stock pads.


I think I seen them rated around 6W/mK or 10W/mK. Anyway, I think I'm getting at around 10degs. celsius or just a little more cooler (at full load), so yours doesn't seem too far away.
Of course, thicker isn't better, but so is not enough contact. If you do try the stack method, please let us know the results.

edit: be careful w/o the VRM heatsink trial, as you probably know, those chips along with the memory chips may not be recoverable as compared to the GPU when overheated--causing permanent damage.


----------



## Sadmoto

hey I was wondering if anyone has tried crossfiring a 7870XT with a 7950 or 7970?
if so, what are the power reqs? performance? and how much better is it then 2x 7870 XT?


----------



## eBombzor

I haven't seen anyone try it yet but it's definitely possible.

You should be good with around 64 amps on the 12v rail. Performance is basically 2x 7950s in CFX. 2x 7870 XTs will perform almost identically with a 7870 XT or a 7950.


----------



## JRuxGaming

I will be ordering the Powercolor Tahiti MYST card in the next few weeks. I have found many issues with people trying to run 3 monitors off of a single one. Would anyone be kind enough to let me know how I would connect up the three monitors if I will be getting 3 monitors with only DVI and HDMI ports.

Cheers,
JRux.


----------



## M3TAl

Took the VRM heatsink off again, this is the kind of mount I got with 1mm thick Fujipoly. Not sure it's even worth doubling up for 2mm thick?

Don't want to waste any, planning on putting some on the motherboard VRM heatsink too.


----------



## NeutronGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> Mono plus should fit all 7870 and under cards as they have the same hole spacing as the 6xxx cards.
> 
> But yes, the 7870 LE falls into the "53.2 x 53.2" (53 x 53) size, on the other hand 7950 and 7970 are 54 x 54.
> 
> I got my mono plus cheap from a friend who couldn't use it, I bolted it straight on and put the card back in, the PWM fan connector fits exactly the same too, minimal fuss


How many slots does the your XT take up with the mono installed?


----------



## clspdhax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Took the VRM heatsink off again, this is the kind of mount I got with 1mm thick Fujipoly. Not sure it's even worth doubling up for 2mm thick?
> 
> Don't want to waste any, planning on putting some on the motherboard VRM heatsink too.


That looks like good contact! Nice work.


----------



## Buxty

Does anyone have any ideas why when i benchmark my XFX Tahiti both Unigine and Kombustor show the Core Clock as 500Mhz and the Mem Clock as 625Mhz? I haven't touched the clocks at all since i got it :/

EDIT: Don't worry Afterburner decided to apply a profile from my older GPU *facepalm*


----------



## APhamX

I have two 7870xt's in crossfire and I will soon have a custom watercooling loop with a 240mm and 120mm rad with a d5 pump. Do you guys think it'll be worth it to watercool these guys? I mean looking at the First Post, it seems like a hassle to do without a dedicated made waterblock for the7870xts.


----------



## Bytales

I had 2 in Croosfire. One got its fan broken so i had to look for a replacement. Then i ordered an apfehorn aftermarket cooler, and since i ordered one, why not 2 for both.

Both cards with apfehorn Coolers in croosfire, untill one burned up due to bitcoin mining. Luckily it mined its worth. Ended up beeing thrown away.

Now i have only one, and waiting for the new series to get a dual card times 2. This time water cooled.
Will sell the card, togther with the xeons and the ram to make room for the new stuff.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas why when i benchmark my XFX Tahiti both Unigine and Kombustor show the Core Clock as 500Mhz and the Mem Clock as 625Mhz? I haven't touched the clocks at all since i got it :/
> 
> EDIT: Don't worry Afterburner decided to apply a profile from my older GPU *facepalm*


Uninstall, clean and reinstall afterburner. Remnants of older profiles, configs and GPU IDs can cause a ruckus when Afterburner sees fit to do so


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> I have two 7870xt's in crossfire and I will soon have a custom watercooling loop with a 240mm and 120mm rad with a d5 pump. Do you guys think it'll be worth it to watercool these guys? I mean looking at the First Post, it seems like a hassle to do without a dedicated made waterblock for the7870xts.


I can let you know after Xmas







. Going Raystorm 750 RX240 kit + 240mm Alphacool NexXxos ST30. I already got a used EK VGA Supremacy universal GPU block waiting.


----------



## Tcoppock

How is this score on 3dmark11?
Does it look right?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7009275


----------



## Eloque

I'd like to join the club







I have a Club3D Joker card, but the fan on that thing makes an awfull lot of noise.

So, I'd like a somewhat better aftermarket cooler, maybe go for somethink like the Prolimatech MK-13, thing is, I can't find if that thing is compabtile or not, or if there are perhaps better alternatives.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eloque*
> 
> I'd like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Club3D Joker card, but the fan on that thing makes an awfull lot of noise.
> 
> So, I'd like a somewhat better aftermarket cooler, maybe go for somethink like the Prolimatech MK-13, thing is, I can't find if that thing is compabtile or not, or if there are perhaps better alternatives.


If an aftermarket cooler fits on reference 7870 then it should fit on standard Tahiti LE too.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Hey guys.

It's about time I gave my Club3D 7970 Tahiti LE some proper cooling.
But since this is not a reference design, I would appreciate your input so I don't end up buying something that won't fit or won't work properly.

The main contenders right now are these:

Alpenföhn Peter:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Peter-Radeon-79XX-Edition-High-End-VGA-Cooler::18319.html

Prolimatech MK-26:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Prolimatech/Prolimatech-Black-Series-MK-26-Multi-VGA-Kuehler::21977.html

I'm I correct in assuming that coolers that fit the 7950 is what I need to be looking at?

Does anyone have any experience with the coolers that I linked to?
Of the two, I'm leaning towards the Alpenföhn. Mostly because it has a separate bracket for the fans. It will be going in a HAF XB, so weight won't be an issue, but the extra support seems like a good idea.

Mostly I need to know if these will fit my card properly, but any additional info on the coolers would be appreciated.
I'm also open to suggestions on other coolers.


----------



## merlin6r

I've got this:
http://www.quietpc.com/gel-icy-vision-amd?gclid=CJqztPHPhLkCFfLItAodDAkAZA

The Icy Vision Rev 2 fits most nVidia and a lot of AMD cards.
The Icy Vision type A fits all AMD cards - including all 78xx and all 79xx - this is what I have

Works great, dropped fans to 7 volt to run them at half speed and under full load running Heaven my GPU peaks at 47 degrees.

Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merlin6r*
> 
> I've got this:
> http://www.quietpc.com/gel-icy-vision-amd?gclid=CJqztPHPhLkCFfLItAodDAkAZA
> 
> The Icy Vision Rev 2 fits most nVidia and a lot of AMD cards.
> The Icy Vision type A fits all AMD cards - including all 78xx and all 79xx - this is what I have
> 
> Works great, dropped fans to 7 volt to run them at half speed and under full load running Heaven my GPU peaks at 47 degrees.
> 
> Thoroughly recommended.


Thank you for the recommendation.
I can't really see myself buying this. It pretty much limits you to 92mm. fans (which have proprietary build in mounts). So in order to get fans that match my system (in look and performance) I would need to do some serious ghetto-rigging.

More than anything, what I need to know is EXACTLY which reference design the 7870 XT is compatible with. 7870 or 7950.
depending on who you ask, you get different answers.

For a cooler like the one you linked to, it doesn't matter as it is listed as compatible with both. As is the prolimatech. But the Alpenföhn which is the one that most appeal to me, has two models.
A "universal" which is listed as compatible with AMD cards up to 6970.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Peter-Universal-High-End-VGA-Cooler::16526.html

And then they have a model which is listed as compatible with the same cards as the "universal" model but is also specifically listed as "79xx edition". But it does not list the 7870.
The base plate is clearly different on this model.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Peter-Radeon-79XX-Edition-High-End-VGA-Cooler::18319.html


----------



## link1393

When I overclock my VRAM I start Kombustor and how many time it's take to make artefact ?


----------



## Unknown50862

I bought the MYST card a few months back and decided that I finally wanted to try and overclock it today, but I've run into some problems. I'm quite a beginner when it comes to this stuff and I was wondering if any of you wouldn't mind helping me out?

My card seems to be having trouble getting the clock speed past stock. I've tried testing with both FurMark and Heaven, and both will start out with the overclock speed but almost immediately drop down to 925. I've tried adjusting the power and at +20 the clock speed fluctuates between 925/975. I don't believe it is an overheating issue as it maxes out at 70 (74 with max power). I've adjusted clock speeds with both OverDrive and AfterBurnder getting the same results.


----------



## APhamX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown50862*
> 
> I bought the MYST card a few months back and decided that I finally wanted to try and overclock it today, but I've run into some problems. I'm quite a beginner when it comes to this stuff and I was wondering if any of you wouldn't mind helping me out?
> 
> My card seems to be having trouble getting the clock speed past stock. I've tried testing with both FurMark and Heaven, and both will start out with the overclock speed but almost immediately drop down to 925. I've tried adjusting the power and at +20 the clock speed fluctuates between 925/975. I don't believe it is an overheating issue as it maxes out at 70 (74 with max power). I've adjusted clock speeds with both OverDrive and AfterBurnder getting the same results.


Did you unable unofficial overclocking mode for msi afterburner? Maybe that's why it reverts back to stock.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Help!

MY VTX3D has never been quiet, but now it's rattling at 42-46% fan speed. Drives me nuts.

I need a replacement fan, which I guess means a new cooler. PWM controlled would be preferred, but I have no idea what's compatible and what isn't. Was thinking about strappin a pair of 120mm fans to it, but I've read mixed results.

Bear in mind any solutions suggested have to involve the complete removal of the VTX3D fan, I don't think just adding case airflow is going to sort this out.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Help!
> 
> MY VTX3D has never been quiet, but now it's rattling at 42-46% fan speed. Drives me nuts.
> 
> I need a replacement fan, which I guess means a new cooler. PWM controlled would be preferred, but I have no idea what's compatible and what isn't. Was thinking about strappin a pair of 120mm fans to it, but I've read mixed results.
> 
> Bear in mind any solutions suggested have to involve the complete removal of the VTX3D fan, I don't think just adding case airflow is going to sort this out.


The red Mod is a solution : Red Mod


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> The red Mod is a solution : Red Mod


Thanks, but I'd rather stick with proven/reliable tech if I can. I don't think using a ziptie to attach a AIO cooler is the best idea


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Thanks, but I'd rather stick with proven/reliable tech if I can. I don't think using a ziptie to attach a AIO cooler is the best idea biggrin.gif


Not with ziptie. I do it and I use the Sigma_Cool bracket and I have very good result in temp and it's more quieter than before.


----------



## Unknown50862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> Did you unable unofficial overclocking mode for msi afterburner? Maybe that's why it reverts back to stock.


It was worth a shot, but it didn't seem to fix my problem though.


----------



## link1393

It was worth a shot, but it didn't seem to fix my problem though.[/quote]

But, I don't understand your problem ?


----------



## Unknown50862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> But, I don't understand your problem ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown50862*
> 
> My card seems to be having trouble getting the clock speed past stock. I've tried testing with both FurMark and Heaven, and both will start out with the overclock speed but almost immediately drop down to 925. I've tried adjusting the power and at +20 the clock speed fluctuates between 925/975. I don't believe it is an overheating issue as it maxes out at 70 (74 with max power). I've adjusted clock speeds with both OverDrive and AfterBurnder getting the same results.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

So folks, a replacement cooler? Which are compatible with 7870 LE?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> So folks, a replacement cooler? Which are compatible with 7870 LE?


As you may have noticed, I asked the same question on the previous page.

It seems that either no one knows, or those who know don't care.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> As you may have noticed, I asked the same question on the previous page.
> 
> It seems that either no one knows, or those who know don't care.


Well i have an XFX Tahiti LE card and i asked XFX, they don't know...also i mailed Arctic Cooling as they make a lot of aftermarket GPU coolers and they didn't know either


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Well i have an XFX Tahiti LE card and i asked XFX, they don't know...also i mailed Arctic Cooling as they make a lot of aftermarket GPU coolers and they didn't know either


The only question that really matters is if it matches 7870 or 7950 reference design.
Logic dictates that it be 7950, but even in this thread people can't seem to agree.

I have emailed Alpenföhn. and currently await reply.
Like most, their models are split, with the 79xx series having it's own dedicated cooler. So if they know which will work with the 7870XT, we will have a definitive answer.
Otherwise the safe bet seems to be the Prolimatech MK-26, as it is listed as compatible with both the 7870 and the 7950. This one is currently my backup solution. But I really would prefer the Alpenföhn, since it is designed to have the fans on a separate bracket that would also provide support for the massive heatsink.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> The only question that really matters is if it matches 7870 or 7950 reference design.
> Logic dictates that it be 7950, but even in this thread people can't seem to agree.
> 
> I have emailed Alpenföhn. and currently await reply.
> Like most, their models are split, with the 79xx series having it's own dedicated cooler. So if they know which will work with the 7870XT, we will have a definitive answer.
> Otherwise the safe bet seems to be the Prolimatech MK-26, as it is listed as compatible with both the 7870 and the 7950. This one is currently my backup solution. But I really would prefer the Alpenföhn, since it is designed to have the fans on a separate bracket that would also provide support for the massive heatsink.


True people can't agree, I can't remember if it was here but I thought I saw someone rule out the hole spacing being for the 7950 as it was too small. I guess you could buy both coolers and return the one that doesn't work?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> True people can't agree, I can't remember if it was here but I thought I saw someone rule out the hole spacing being for the 7950 as it was too small. I guess you could buy both coolers and return the one that doesn't work?


Hole spacing is not really an issue. most coolers come with mounting hardware to fit pretty much anything.
The main issue is the baseplate and clearance.

Have a look at the links I posted on the previous page. As you can clearly see, they do not lack mounting options. But they are clearly different.


----------



## RaXelliX

You can get high res screens of 7870, 7870XT and 7950 board from techpowerup and compare those with aftermarket cooler schematics to determine wich one fits.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7950/images/front_full.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7850_HD_7870/images/front_full.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/VTX3D/Radeon_HD_7870_XT_Black/images/front_full.jpg

From what i see 7870XT has almost 7870 holes exept a little to the right (although spacing appears roughly the same exept the top two at 12 a clock direction).
I even made a comparsion (sorry for the sloppy paint job - my art teacher would be ashamed):

Red: GPU
Yellow: Edges
Cyan: Others
Green: 7950 only


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















If the image is too big then save to your computer and use image viewer to scale back or depending on your browser you can rightclick > view image to see scaled back version in browser (firefox).
7870 and 7950 in the image are reference design. 7870XT is VTX (Identical to JokerCard and MYST).


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown50862*


What bios you have?Thats usually happening with 031 bios.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> You can get high res screens of 7870, 7870XT and 7950 board from techpowerup and compare those with aftermarket cooler schematics to determine wich one fits.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7950/images/front_full.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7850_HD_7870/images/front_full.jpg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/VTX3D/Radeon_HD_7870_XT_Black/images/front_full.jpg
> 
> From what i see 7870XT has almost 7870 holes exept a little to the right (although spacing appears roughly the same exept the top two at 12 a clock direction).
> I even made a comparsion (sorry for the sloppy paint job - my art teacher would be ashamed):
> 
> Red: GPU
> Yellow: Edges
> Cyan: Others
> Green: 7950 only
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the image is too big then save to your computer and use image viewer to scale back or depending on your browser you can rightclick > view image to see scaled back version in browser (firefox).
> 7870 and 7950 in the image are reference design. 7870XT is VTX (Identical to JokerCard and MYST).


As I pointed out, hole spacing is NOT an issue. Even the 79xx specific coolers come with mounting hardware to fit pretty much anything.
Take a look at these:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Prolimatech/Prolimatech-Black-Series-MK-26-Multi-VGA-Kuehler::21977.html

This one should fit as it is listed as compatible with both 7870 and 7950.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Peter-Universal-High-End-VGA-Cooler::16526.html

This one is listed as "universal" and is in many ways similar to the above one. But it's compatibility list stops at 6970.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/VGA-Coolers/VGA-Coolers-Alpenfoehn/Alpenfoehn-Peter-Radeon-79XX-Edition-High-End-VGA-Cooler::18319.html

Last one looks to be identical to the previous one, except for the baseplate. And while it has the same listed compatibility as as the previous one, except for the addition of 7950 and 7970, it is specificallt named 79xx edition.
Note also that it does not list any 78xx cards. in other words, it skips from 69xx to 79xx.

This is where the problem is. And when you ad to that the fact that even the manufacturers don't seem to know, it is clear that we have a problem that extends well beyond hole spacing.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Found an article where someone fit an Accelero S1 with a fan... seemed to work.

Anyone?

Can't believe the lack of information regards aftermarket coolers. I've contacted several suppliers and manufacturers and nobody has any idea! Almost amusing.


----------



## Veky

http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/2460#post_20196810


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Found an article where someone fit an Accelero S1 with a fan... seemed to work.


EDIT: Was typing while Veky was posting the link.

Anyway.
I'm still waiting for Alpenföhn to reply. It seems their site is down, so there could be technical problems delaying that.
If I don't get this figured out by the end of the month, I think I will just have to order one and hope it fits.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/2460#post_20196810


I think I may have figured it out.

Can you confirm that the actual die is NOT recessed below the frame?
On the 79xx cards the die is slightly recessed. this is why they need "shimmed" coolers. Since I have not removed the cooler on a 7870XT myself I can't be certain, but it looks like it is not recessed but perfectly flush with the frame.
If this is the case, the answer is clear. We need to use 78xx coolers. If it is recessed, we need to use 79xx coolers.

How the hell did this not occur to me sooner? It's actually pretty simple (if I'm right).


----------



## Unknown50862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> What bios you have?Thats usually happening with 031 bios.


It is indeed .031, and after reading similar issues it looks likely that is my problem. I'm a tad bit nervous to flash my bios and void my warranty in the process, but it will have to wait until I have more time this weekend. I'll follow up with the results.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I think I may have figured it out.
> 
> Can you confirm that the actual die is NOT recessed below the frame?
> On the 79xx cards the die is slightly recessed. this is why they need "shimmed" coolers. Since I have not removed the cooler on a 7870XT myself I can't be certain, but it looks like it is not recessed but perfectly flush with the frame.
> If this is the case, the answer is clear. We need to use 78xx coolers. If it is recessed, we need to use 79xx coolers.
> 
> How the hell did this not occur to me sooner? It's actually pretty simple (if I'm right).


Die is NOT recessed below the frame,its not like on 79XX cards so you need to look for 78XX coolers.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> Die is NOT recessed below the frame,its not like on 79XX cards so you need to look for 78XX coolers.


Just as I thought.


----------



## Grasshole

Hey

I had 2x120mm strapped into my Myst on the original heatsink. Now i bought a Accelero S1 Plus. I can say it fits perfectly, also in my case.

2x120mm fan mod:

load: 79c core, 90c VRM on 1150mhz / 1.1v

S1 Plus with 1x 120mm strapped on:

load: 65c core. 70c VRM on 1150mhz /1.1v

S1 has a significant better airflow as my VRM temps dropped hugely. Didn't even remove the vrm heatsink or replaced the pad.

These numbers are after 2h of folding in Unigine Heaven. I wasn't able to get more on the core but i have now 1600 stable on memory. (i used memory heatsinks that came with the cooler)

All in all i don't regret paying 15€ for that cooler. I got some good temps now (also on VRM) and its even quieter now + looks way better








And still 50€ below the price of a 7950.


----------



## Dionysos808

Have you seen this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089

Looks like we have vBIOS editor finally!









P.S.: I am using an Accelero Xtreme HD 5870 for my Myst., it was much cheaper than the latest coolers for 7970 etc. and there not really a difference between them.
I wouldn't recommend a cooler from Arctic though. I bought this cooler new, the shop where I bought it was out of business a few weeks later and the cooler broke a few days after, the mounting broke while the computer was in use. Support didn't help me at all, I had to customize the cooler so I can still use it. Thank god it didn't destroy any components. Customer service is something Artic doesn't know.


----------



## Coree

Yeah.. so I got the S1 Plus few weeks ago








ATM @1,156V 1100/1500 2x120mm fans @ 1200rpm, temps are peaking 69C on core and 75C VRM. Quite happy to the results. The changing of the VRM pad didn't help that much. Also, the heatsink sags a bit, but isn't a issue, I'm using some thread to prevent the PCB sagging. I will post pics soon.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/2460#post_20196810


Epic, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr********
> 
> Hey
> 
> I had 2x120mm strapped into my Myst on the original heatsink. Now i bought a Accelero S1 Plus. I can say it fits perfectly, also in my case.
> 
> 2x120mm fan mod:
> 
> load: 79c core, 90c VRM on 1150mhz / 1.1v
> 
> S1 Plus with 1x 120mm strapped on:
> 
> load: 65c core. 70c VRM on 1150mhz /1.1v
> 
> S1 has a significant better airflow as my VRM temps dropped hugely. Didn't even remove the vrm heatsink or replaced the pad.
> 
> These numbers are after 2h of folding in Unigine Heaven. I wasn't able to get more on the core but i have now 1600 stable on memory. (i used memory heatsinks that came with the cooler)
> 
> All in all i don't regret paying 15€ for that cooler. I got some good temps now (also on VRM) and its even quieter now + looks way better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still 50€ below the price of a 7950.


Nice, and the S1 Plus requires no modding to get a good fit with the 7870LE?

That's great news. Thanks!


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Epic, thanks!
> Nice, and the S1 Plus requires no modding to get a good fit with the 7870LE?
> 
> That's great news. Thanks!


No modding







I just recommend you not to put RAM heatsinks on, which some with the S1 because it takes a long time to cure. Also, overclocking the memory will just give minimal gains and more heat.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> No modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recommend you not to put RAM heatsinks on, which come with the S1 because it takes a long time to cure. Also, overclocking the memory will just give minimal gains and more heat.


----------



## Buxty

How easy is it to fit the S1? Also i see on Arctic's site you can fit a fan on there too?


----------



## Grasshole

No modding to fit the S1. Works perfectly and is easy to mount. I didn't want to buy the turbo module which is a fan with mounts, i just strapped on a 120mm to it which was easy too. I didn't use the grease that came with it to mount the heatsinks on the ram(i heard it takes a long time to dry), i just had some thermal tape i used for it. But im sure if you have time the grease is not bad either









EDIT: i know OC the ram doesn't bring much but before i installed the ram heatsinks my pc would crash emidiately after setting it to 1550. Now im stable on 1600 the whole day folding


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Mmm. Anyone know how to PWM control the 120mm fan? Teh rest of my rig be quiiiiieeeeet


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Mmm. Anyone know how to PWM control the 120mm fan? Teh rest of my rig be quiiiiieeeeet


You can plug it into the GPU with one of these:
http://www.quietpc.com/gel-pwm-vga-cable

Just make sure you don't overload it and fry the fan controller. One standard 120mm. fan should not be any problem though.

On that subject. Does Anyone know what sort of amperage we are looking at here?


----------



## maynard14

Hi! new to overclocking video card

i oc my 7870 myst power color using after burner msi / using stock cooler of the gpu

and i set my power limit to 20 percent

then core clock to 1230

and memory clock to 1550

my fan set to manual @ 65 percent and my core temp is @ 75c

if i set my fan speed to auto my temp on core clock is 81c

should i bring down my oc or its ok to use it in everyday usage,.. i use uniengine 1 and heaven engine 4.0 no artifacts or hang ups

heres my 3d mark score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7043613


----------



## Ghosthud1

Got the Prolimatech MK26 fitted to my 7870 tahiti, Possibly the best cooler i've owned.

Keeps the card under 50*c at 100% load with a 25% fan preset, it's 100% silent.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> Have you seen this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089
> 
> Looks like we have vBIOS editor finally!


OMG Want








Finally i can throw away this buggy powerup tuner. Only thing too bad is that it doesent preserve UEFI compatability. So saves only regular bios and we loose win8 fast boot?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghosthud1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Prolimatech MK26 fitted to my 7870 tahiti, Possibly the best cooler i've owned.
> 
> Keeps the card under 50*c at 100% load with a 25% fan preset, it's 100% silent.


Looks great.
Would you mind measuring the length of the card with it installed? Both to the end of the heatsink and to the end of the fans.

Considering how large it is, that Information would help a lot of people figure out if they have room for it in their case.


----------



## Ghosthud1

it has the 140mm fans on so it much larger compared to the 120mm



This should give you an idea in the haf XB and ill pull out my tape measure when i get home.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghosthud1*
> 
> it has the 140mm fans on so it much larger compared to the 120mm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should give you an idea in the haf XB and ill pull out my tape measure when i get home.


It seems you just convinced me to get this one over the Alpenföhn.
I have the HAF XB as well, and it is clearly a perfect fit.


----------



## Dionysos808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> OMG Want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally i can throw away this buggy powerup tuner. Only thing too bad is that it doesent preserve UEFI compatability. So saves only regular bios and we loose win8 fast boot?


I guess... That's why I didn't flash the BIOS already. :/


----------



## Meego

I've just fitted an Article Cooling Twin Turbo II to my VTX3D 7870 LE and for the record fits great. The GPU is flush with the top of the surrounding mounting plate.

It only took 20mins to fit as I left the stock VRM HS on. The memory chips had no HS to start with so have left them bare for the moment.

Temps have dropped from 87°C at 100% load with the stock fan screaming to 65°C and I can hardly hear the twin fans running, bliss!

The fans happily plug straight into the graphics card so can be controlled easily.

Just ordered some Akasa thermal tape so may stick on the memory HSs rather than use the glue.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

I just received a reply from Alpenföhn.
The Alpenföhn Peter will NOT fit. The Heat pipes on the back part does not have enough clearance.

There has been a lot a good, useful information about after market air coolers, over the past few days.
Would it be possible to get a summery in the first post of the thread? Like there is with waterblocks. It would make life a lot easier for everyone looking for this hard to come by information, in the future.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meego*
> 
> I've just fitted an Article Cooling Twin Turbo II to my VTX3D 7870 LE and for the record fits great. The GPU is flush with the top of the surrounding mounting plate.
> 
> It only took 20mins to fit as I left the stock VRM HS on. The memory chips had no HS to start with so have left them bare for the moment.
> 
> Temps have dropped from 87°C at 100% load with the stock fan screaming to 65°C and I can hardly hear the twin fans running, bliss!
> 
> The fans happily plug straight into the graphics card so can be controlled easily.
> 
> Just ordered some Akasa thermal tape so may stick on the memory HSs rather than use the glue.


Excellent, +rep.

I figure S1 plus fan is about the same price, might as well get a ACTTII.


----------



## Ghosthud1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I just received a reply from Alpenföhn.
> The Alpenföhn Peter will NOT fit. The Heat pipes on the back part does not have enough clearance.
> 
> There has been a lot a good, useful information about after market air coolers, over the past few days.
> Would it be possible to get a summery in the first post of the thread? Like there is with waterblocks. It would make life a lot easier for everyone looking for this hard to come by information, in the future.


Honestly the MK26 seems to be the way to go, the layout doesn't compromise any part of the cards pcb and allows you install the RAM/VRM heatsinks that come with it.

It was a joy to install and only took me less than 15 minutes to do so. Honestly, it's very hard to screw up installing it







, obviously the support for dual 140mm fans is big plus and you'd be surprised with how light the heatsink was.


Card is around 12.5" x 7" with 140mm fans, i'd say the length would be around 11" with 120's

After hours of playing metro and diablo 3


----------



## lucky88shp

Anyone interested in buying a lightly used Powercolor EZ for $170(shipping on me)? I can go a bit lower in price...PM or post here if interested. My GPU-z validation is on the first page...one of the very first ones! Was one of the first lucky bunch to get my hands on this baby! My card OC's well, gives ~6fps boost solid w/OC just on 1100/1500, can go considerably higher OC, has 62.8% ASIC quality and the VRM's are great temperature-wise. Never go above 73C, with no mods even in a crappy case I had earlier! It has very very mild coil whine, only be hear if you put your ear to the card! The card is not modded at all! Only game I played on it was Bioshock Infinite w/ solid 60fps maxed out, VSync ON, 1680x1050 + SweetFX mod! Interested, lemme know...Thanks!


----------



## maynard14

huhu can anyone help me properly oc my power color 7870 myst...

core clock set to 1230 and memory clock to 1550

is that ok for daily use?

my temps at load to 75c to 81c max


----------



## Grasshole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> huhu can anyone help me properly oc my power color 7870 myst...
> 
> core clock set to 1230 and memory clock to 1550
> 
> is that ok for daily use?
> 
> my temps at load to 75c to 81c max


Hi

I would love to get that high. Try running Unigine heaven for some hours and in background GPUZ for some time watch the core graph. If it stays stable at 1230 all the time(no throtling) and if you dont have artifacts at that speed i would say its great overclock and you did good job







Temps seem ok







I had way worse results at starts and i considered it ok and my myst out of the box hit 80c + without overclock, so don't worry about your OC. you are in the green with these temps.

EDIT: P9118 with AMD Radeon HD 7870 XT(1x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor

I would say you are not throtling and did everything ok


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr********
> 
> Hi
> 
> I would love to get that high. Try running Unigine heaven for some hours and in background GPUZ for some time watch the core graph. If it stays stable at 1230 all the time(no throtling) and if you dont have artifacts at that speed i would say its great overclock and you did good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps seem ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had way worse results at starts and i considered it ok and my myst out of the box hit 80c + without overclock, so don't worry about your OC. you are in the green with these temps.
> 
> EDIT: P9118 with AMD Radeon HD 7870 XT(1x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor
> 
> I would say you are not throtling and did everything ok


hi sir thanks for your reply,.. i tried playing crysis 3 and tombaider and no artifacts still and no throtlling of the gpu core clock and memory clock,.. when gaming it stays 1230 and 1550 for the memory,.. but im worried it might degrade even my temps are not that high?


----------



## Grasshole

You are welcome. Try Unigine Heaven. It pushes your VGA to the limit. I used this to test my card. You might not be able to test your stability in games. At least i got no artefacts in some games but in Heaven i did. That's how i determined stability of my card.

I can't say for sure but i wouldn't worry about it as long as temps are ok







Since i have computers i have pushed every part to the limit and not one component died on me. It is relative. Maybe you should think about gaming less, your card might live longer









Just kidding


----------



## M3TAl

Is that stock voltage? 1230 is very high clock to get with stock voltage.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr********
> 
> You are welcome. Try Unigine Heaven. It pushes your VGA to the limit. I used this to test my card. You might not be able to test your stability in games. At least i got no artefacts in some games but in Heaven i did. That's how i determined stability of my card.
> 
> I can't say for sure but i wouldn't worry about it as long as temps are ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i have computers i have pushed every part to the limit and not one component died on me. It is relative. Maybe you should think about gaming less, your card might live longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


hi again, i already tried unigine heaven 4.0 and it doesnt artifact,.. maybe ill try to stress test it again with uniengine 4.0 for 1 hr and let see if it will artifact,.

hahah i hope it wont die on me







i tried 1260 and 1610 it artifact : ( hahah

(Is that stock voltage? 1230 is very high clock to get with stock voltage.)

yes sir its on stock voltage coz i cant change my voltage in msi after burner and im also using stock cooler..


----------



## Grasshole

Well congratulations. You seem to have a good card.

If you want to change voltage you have to force constant voltage in MSI AB settings, otherwise it won't let you change the voltage. But since you got a great OC with acceptable temps there is no need for that







Maybe if you want to play more









PS my card is undervolted


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr********
> 
> Well congratulations. You seem to have a good card.
> 
> If you want to change voltage you have to force constant voltage in MSI AB settings, otherwise it won't let you change the voltage. But since you got a great OC with acceptable temps there is no need for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you want to play more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS my card is undervolted


why did you undervolted sir?

ahmm maybe i will just leave my voltage @ stock hehe and im ok with my oc









thanks you again sir... maybe i wont sell my card for now im just starting to think of selling my card and buy 7970,. but maybe ill just keep it


----------



## Grasshole

Because i get the same results on stock, if i raise voltage to 1.3 or undervolt to 1.1. My card would artefact at 1170. At 1160 it works great. These Tahiti LE are strange cards and differ a lot from piece to piece from what you can see on the forum. So i decided to undervolt mine and save some power







I have played 2 months with it and no way i can get 1200 without artefacts. But im happy with it. I get 9k points in 3d mark 11. You seem to have a good card, sir


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr********
> 
> Because i get the same results on stock, if i raise voltage to 1.3 or undervolt to 1.1. My card would artefact at 1170. At 1160 it works great. These Tahiti LE are strange cards and differ a lot from piece to piece from what you can see on the forum. So i decided to undervolt mine and save some power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have played 2 months with it and no way i can get 1200 without artefacts. But im happy with it. I get 9k points in 3d mark 11. You seem to have a good card, sir


i see,.. i understand now,.. haha yes i think every card is different to oc,.but im afraid to raise my votls coz i have research that a gpu will degrade if u mess up with the voltage ,.. but i will try to stress test it more when i get home. wow 9k thats still amazing me too i got 9k plus on 3d mark but only on 720p coz im just using free version of 3d mark


----------



## Grasshole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i see,.. i understand now,.. haha yes i think every card is different to oc,.but im afraid to raise my votls coz i have research that a gpu will degrade if u mess up with the voltage ,.. but i will try to stress test it more when i get home. wow 9k thats still amazing me too i got 9k plus on 3d mark but only on 720p coz im just using free version of 3d mark


So do i. P9000 with same cpu as you have on 4.5ghz. My friend has a unclocked 7950 and i beat him on that score for almost 1000 points with same cpu @ 4.2.

These cards have great price / performance


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr********
> 
> So do i. P9000 with same cpu as you have on 4.5ghz. My friend has a unclocked 7950 and i beat him on that score for almost 1000 points with same cpu @ 4.2.
> 
> These cards have great price / performance


HAHAHA really sir,.. i thought these cards are weak compare to 7950 ir 7970 but if they are oc there are beast also... but what you think sir should i sell this card for 7970 or just buy another 7870 myst and crossfire it? my purpose is to get higher fps on full hd monitor and @ ultra settings

my cpu cant reach 4.6 and up so i just leave it at 4.5 to 4.4 hehe


----------



## M3TAl

Well obviously crossfire 7870 XT will destroy a single 7970. But you must factor in the extra heat, noise, power, and room vs a single 7970.

Not to mention all the other quirks that come with crossfire.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well obviously crossfire 7870 XT will destroy a single 7970. But you must factor in the extra heat, noise, power, and room vs a single 7970.
> 
> Not to mention all the other quirks that come with crossfire.


well i got your point sir,.. maybe i should wait for the new gpu by amd before i buy a 7970







and just keep my 7870 myst for now till the new cards are available


----------



## Grasshole

These cards at your clock beat a stock 7950 easy. In my opinion it is not worth it to spend 50 or 100€ more for a better card to gain few fps, 7970 costs 300 here and i payed 200 for my myst.

Thats 100€ difference and you might won't even notice other than benchmarks or if you run super high resolutions or multiple monitors

Im not sure but i believe 2x tahiti beats an OCed 7970. I decided against a 7950 for 60€ difference and i dont regret it.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr********
> 
> These cards at your clock beat a stock 7950 easy. In my opinion it is not worth it to spend 50 or 100€ more for a better card to gain few fps, 7970 costs 300 here and i payed 200 for my myst.
> 
> Thats 100€ difference and you might won't even notice other than benchmarks or if you run super high resolutions or multiple monitors
> 
> Im not sure but i believe 2x tahiti beats an OCed 7970. I decided against a 7950 for 60€ difference and i dont regret it.


i just want full hd reso 1920x1080p eheh ,.. hmm here in the philippines the myst cost 228.89 dollars but i can get a 2nd hand 7870 myst for 194 dollars,.. let see sir if the new amd gpu will bring alot of upgrades from 7xxx series,.. and ill decide if i will buy another 7870 myst or the new gpu


----------



## RaXelliX

Hehe take this AMD:


----------



## maynard14

how did you change your card name ehe


----------



## maynard14

allrighty...ehe i did bench mark using unigine heaven 4.0 with core clock of 1230 and memory clock at 1550 and run bench mark and loop of 5 times no error or hang or artifacs. im so happy. maybe its stable enough. 77c max temp and stock voltage


----------



## M3TAl

That's pretty insane. Wonder what clocks it can get water cooled







.


----------



## APhamX

I have the myst and sapphire...

The sapphire is at 1188 mv stock voltage
And the myst is at 1156???


----------



## ydrj88

Do either of these fit on a Powercolor 7870?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186067

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186068

I rarely ever buy fans as I don't overclock but this powercolor is running at 90c at max load w/ fanspeed at 100% its stupidly loud and hot.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That's pretty insane. Wonder what clocks it can get water cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yes tried again on un iengine heaven 4.0 all max settings and core clock 1230 and memory clock to 1550 and STOCK voltage and stock FAN speed,. 81c max temp after 2 tries in heaven 4.0

i guess i got lucky? can you give me sir a good water cooler for this gpu? can i use corsair h60 to this gpu or what else?


----------



## Tcoppock

I must do this, How did you do it?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> how did you change your card name ehe


Start Catalyst 13.8b2 installer
Let it unpack itself but no need to close installer itself
Go to "%SystemDrive%\AMD\AMD_Catalyst_13.8_Beta2\Packages\Drivers\Display" and choose the correct folder depending on your OS. W8_INF is x86 and W86A_INF is x64

Then edit the two .inf files and replace these lines in both files:

Code:



Code:


AMD679E.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series"

With:

Code:



Code:


AMD679E.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7930"

(or whatever suits you).

Im looking into automating this process but more on that next week (no promises).
Btw its just for asthetics. I think AMD incorrectly named this card. Now im renaming it.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

I think it's time I tried overclocking this thing as well.
Considering the temps people are posting, it would seem likely that I have been quite lucky in the silicon lottery.

At load I'm generally seeing temps in the mid 60's and the only time it ever gets above 70 is running Unigine Heaven. And even then we are talking mid 70'S.

I'll be ordering the Prolimatech MK-26 as soon as I get done deciding which other parts to order (have to buy it from Germany, so it makes sense to fill up the cart).
When I get that fitted, there should be plenty of thermal headroom to push this thing up a few Mhz.


----------



## Veky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dionysos808*
> 
> Have you seen this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089
> 
> Looks like we have vBIOS editor finally!


Thank you for sharing this








Finally i can disable CCC autostart(for Power Limit +7) and uninstall Power Tuner








And no more stupid boost








http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Clipboard01_zps1fb455cd.jpg.html
http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/Clipboard02_zps08572ad8.jpg.html

Working perfect


----------



## Meatdohx

I have 2 7870 le in crossfire. My top card run at 90ish celcius in bf3 on vanilla stock settings. Not to mention the jet engine they make. I am looking to get one or 2 after market cooler that would fit the space between my first amd second card. I have a haf xb and its kinna tight between my 2 cards. I have a msi 45 gaming z87 as mobo.

Any tips? I read this thread on a weekly basis and havent really found anything that would work for me.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meatdohx*
> 
> I have 2 7870 le in crossfire. My top card run at 90ish celcius in bf3 on vanilla stock settings. Not to mention the jet engine they make. I am looking to get one or 2 after market cooler that would fit the space between my first amd second card. I have a haf xb and its kinna tight between my 2 cards. I have a msi 45 gaming z87 as mobo.
> 
> Any tips? I read this thread on a weekly basis and havent really found anything that would work for me.


I'd probably remove the shroud and put 2 pairs of sycthe slim 120mm fans. http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html


----------



## FrankoNL

Hello everybody!

I am having huge problems with my crossfire setup. The short story: One of my cards was constantly throttling under load. Both core clocks and GPU load were highly irregular and all over the place. After i turned of ULPS and powerplay via MSI afterburner this problem was solved and i got between 95 and 100 % load continously in Heaven benchmark. Happy me









But in Battlefield 3 i get between 50 and 85 % load on both cards. It never reaches around 90/95%. This results in having 50 to 60 fps in some maps and area's. This should be higher on ultra with 2x msaa.

I have tried everything last couple of weeks. Clean install, new drivers, nothing seems to work.

I am on the 13.4 drivers since the last beta drivers give me BSOD's when i turn of powerplay and ULPS.

I think the whole thing has something to do with the fact that these are "boost" cards. Any way to turn that off?


----------



## M3TAl

You can try messing with the new bios editor some one posted earlier. Here's the link to it: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


----------



## FrankoNL

Yeah i will try that when i get home from work







thank you!

Do other people have these issues with the XT cards? And if so, does someone have the solution? I am getting pretty annoyed by these problems


----------



## maynard14

whaoo heaven 4.0 score with 7870 myst


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> whaoo heaven 4.0 score with 7870 myst


Not compareable:
Custom Preset
Win8


----------



## maynard14

ahmm should i try on windows 7? thats what you mean sir?


----------



## Unknown50862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown50862*
> 
> It is indeed .031, and after reading similar issues it looks likely that is my problem. I'm a tad bit nervous to flash my bios and void my warranty in the process, but it will have to wait until I have more time this weekend. I'll follow up with the results.


Flashed my bios with .032 and that seemed to do the trick. Thanks again! It was still throttling back down to 925 a tad bit, but upping the power to +10 seems to have fixed it.

Now I believe I have found a stable core clock at 1200Mhz. However, I am getting some weird screen tearing/artifacts on the right side of my screen on ANY clock over 975. It doesn't look like the type of artifacts I was witnessing when testing the limits of my card. It seems to go away after a few seconds and I hadn't noticed anything in two passes with Heaven. Firefox also seems to have some tearing if I scroll too fast. Does this sound normal at all?


----------



## maynard14

hmmm mine is flash with bios 32 and i didnt notice any screen tearing or any strange things going on the screen,.. mine is set to 1220 and 1550 @ stock speed before its 1230 but i settle down to 1220 and temps is 71 c on full load with heaven 4.0 and i replace my tim on the die of the gpu to coollaboratory pro

tried extreme preset but i cant change the resolution to 1920x1080p coz my monitor is only 720p

and got the score of

FPS:
48.9
Score:
1232
Min FPS:
21.7
Max FPS:
118.2

System
Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3399MHz) x4
GPU model:
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series 13.200.11.0 (2048MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1370x755 8xAA windowed
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme

and i cant seem to put it in full screen


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown50862*
> 
> Flashed my bios with .032 and that seemed to do the trick. Thanks again! It was still throttling back down to 925 a tad bit, but upping the power to +10 seems to have fixed it.
> 
> Now I believe I have found a stable core clock at 1200Mhz. However, I am getting some weird screen tearing/artifacts on the right side of my screen on ANY clock over 975. It doesn't look like the type of artifacts I was witnessing when testing the limits of my card. It seems to go away after a few seconds and I hadn't noticed anything in two passes with Heaven. Firefox also seems to have some tearing if I scroll too fast. Does this sound normal at all?


I'm having those tearings too. But they happen from time to time, usually 1-3 times a day. I have no problems when i'm playing games. Atm core @ 1100. It's just a driver issue, I think so.


----------



## Eloque

Okay. The cooler fit just fine and with the new fan, 120mm, it is whisper quiet. Beyond that even, I can't hear it. The card is running nice at 1225 core and stock memory, barely 70 degrees.

If I start to push beyond that I start getting flickers and tearing, so that is the current maximum I suppose. At stock voltage that is. However, I want to to start pushing the voltage a bit up, I figure there is room, the card is still quite cool. I run into a few issues however, that I hope someone can help me with.

1. What is the stock voltage anyways and why can't i hardly change it?
In Afterburner I can't change it. tried several guides, adjusted the cfg file, nothing
In TRIXX I can change it, but sometimes it says it's 1256 for stock and sometimes it's 1187. So that doesn't make much sense.

2. What is the deal with this boost stuff?
I googled it a bit, but it seems the card has a lower voltage when Idle and switches to it even when in performance mode?

3. What does the "Force Constant Voltage" do?
I was thinking it disable the boost thing, but as soon as I turn that on, my system has about 60 seconds before it locks up.


----------



## Grasshole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eloque*
> 
> Okay. The cooler fit just fine and with the new fan, 120mm, it is whisper quiet. Beyond that even, I can't hear it. The card is running nice at 1225 core and stock memory, barely 70 degrees.
> 
> If I start to push beyond that I start getting flickers and tearing, so that is the current maximum I suppose. At stock voltage that is. However, I want to to start pushing the voltage a bit up, I figure there is room, the card is still quite cool. I run into a few issues however, that I hope someone can help me with.
> 
> 1. What is the stock voltage anyways and why can't i hardly change it?
> In Afterburner I can't change it. tried several guides, adjusted the cfg file, nothing
> In TRIXX I can change it, but sometimes it says it's 1256 for stock and sometimes it's 1187. So that doesn't make much sense.
> 
> 2. What is the deal with this boost stuff?
> I googled it a bit, but it seems the card has a lower voltage when Idle and switches to it even when in performance mode?
> 
> 3. What does the "Force Constant Voltage" do?
> I was thinking it disable the boost thing, but as soon as I turn that on, my system has about 60 seconds before it locks up.


You can change voltage only, if you force constant voltage.

If you don't set that option the voltage will variate depend on use. As you can see in your case.

If you force constant voltage your voltage will be what you set in AB constantly - vdroop under load, otherwise it will be stock. What do you mean 60s before it locks up ? You are crashing after 60s ? Try enable force constant voltage and lower it.. Maybe you set it too high


----------



## Eloque

Tx.

Yes, that is what happens, as soon as I use constant voltage, about a minute into anything that uses the GPU, game, benchmark, it freezes.
That would be from to high a voltage?


----------



## Grasshole

I would say so. This or too low voltage. You can compare your stock is 1.256 and 1.187 under load right?.. if you force constant voltage what does gpuz say ? Are the values lower or higher before it crashes ? Keep in mind that if you set 1.25 in AB you will get 1.2 actual voltage because of vdroop. When you know whats going on you can change accordingly in AB. GPUZ is your friend









but to be honest. 1225 at 70c is great and you dont really need to play with voltage unless if you want to try if it goes any further


----------



## link1393

What is the max safe voltage for the MYST ? and 83C for the VRM is a good safe temp ?

Thanks

- Sam


----------



## RaXelliX

I think max software controlled voltage is limited to 1.300mV
That is safe assuming you have a monster cooling system that can cool such an overvolted card. 83 degrees is safe but a bit high. Mine peaks out around 65 degrees but im running undervolted 1000/1500 @ 1.056mV with stock cooler max 55% (generally never reaches that now with bios fan profiles).


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> What is the max safe voltage for the MYST ? and 83C for the VRM is a good safe temp ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - Sam


The max designed temp for the vrm is 125C. I try to keep my vrms under 90c though. Core is good up to 85c. 1.3v is the maximum voltage what I would recommend for water..


----------



## Moragg

I took off the stock heatsink and attached 2 arctic f8 tc's - temps have improved a few degrees, nothing spectacular, so i'm running 88C in Furmark and 70C in Heaven and general gaming









Now to OC







- should I aim to keep temps under 85C, or would it be best to aim for a lower target (such as 80C)?

Edit: I didn't know much about OCing, looks like 85C is out of the question - so 80C or 75C to aim for?


----------



## tugger434

im one of the originals from way back,we tried loads of stuff to cool these, best is 1 120 fan and a little cardboard mod to aid more push towards the vrms,
at 1180 gpu i never see 60 degrees and thats benched and a nights ultimate settings on bf3, stock voltage


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> I think max software controlled voltage is limited to 1.300mV
> That is safe assuming you have a monster cooling system that can cool such an overvolted card. 83 degrees is safe but a bit high. Mine peaks out around 65 degrees but im running undervolted 1000/1500 @ 1.056mV with stock cooler max 55% (generally never reaches that now with bios fan profiles).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> What is the max safe voltage for the MYST ? and 83C for the VRM is a good safe temp ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - Sam
> 
> 
> 
> The max designed temp for the vrm is 125C. I try to keep my vrms under 90c though. Core is good up to 85c. 1.3v is the maximum voltage what I would recommend for water..
Click to expand...

Thanks! I want to reach 1300 Mhz, I have an Antec 920 so I do not care about the temperature.
I got 54 full load









EDIT : my overclock at 1270Mhz is not stable, can I resolve it only by raising the voltage or I have other factor to check ?


----------



## tugger434

what clock u stable at?


----------



## link1393

At 1250Mhz/1188mV it's stable

EDIT : I'm not stable at 1188mV I work on it.


----------



## link1393

I have my stable overclock for the moment 1210Mhz/1500Mhz Core/VRAM and my is at 1213mV.









And when I stress it with Kombustor or FurMark I have insane VRM temp (100 to 110C and more if I continu to push it) and it only with them.


----------



## maynard14

mine is on stock voltage 1220 core clock and 1550 memory clock 75c max temp now on crysis war head 71c on other games


----------



## wntrsnowg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> bluesman,can u highlight on the pcb diagram where the vrms are that are bare of heatsinks plz
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the photo that shows the VRMs on a Myst card (the big chips around the gpu are memory chips of course):
> 
> 
> The bare ones on the right side are labeled 4935N, 4927N, 4925N, 4983NF. The are all power mosfets. There's one other small chip near the top two that is labeled APW7165C. Turns out it is the powersystem controller that works with the CHiL CHL 8225 (found on the backside of the card) for voltage control. It probably gets real hot too.
Click to expand...

I just heatsinked all these up. (even the chil CHL 8225 on the backside). I will report back if I notice any improvements. I used these heatsinks. Total set was $10 and I probably have enough leftovers to do another card entirely. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271086900626?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Hoping it will stabilize any OC I throw at it. I am cooled with the equivalent of a antec khuler 620 (water CLC)


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> I have my stable overclock for the moment 1210Mhz/1500Mhz Core/VRAM and my is at 1213mV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I stress it with Kombustor or FurMark I have insane VRM temp (100 to 110C and more if I continu to push it) and it only with them.


A 60mhz increase will give you an average of 2-4 FPS more in games. The real-world performance increase is very slim. Just get those good temps and a decent OC, and you will be fine!
I can do 1200 core on stock volts (1,256) but VRM temps especially will be at 90+C. Core maxed out at 83C. Currently 1120/1500 @ 1,168V, core is maxing 72C and VRM's 77C.


----------



## tugger434

some of the temps u lot are getting is insane,be lucky to have that gpu in a years time,one thing i cant stress enough is routine cleaning, the fins on the cooler are very tigthly packed,if theres any dust at all the vrm will be starved of airflow and high temps will arrise


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> A 60mhz increase will give you an average of 2-4 FPS more in games. The real-world performance increase is very slim. Just get those good temps and a decent OC, and you will be fine!
> I can do 1200 core on stock volts (1,256) but VRM temps especially will be at 90+C. Core maxed out at 83C. Currently 1120/1500 @ 1,168V, core is maxing 72C and VRM's 77C.


I want to overclock it more than that but I have some problem with the stability.


----------



## tugger434

what are ure idle temps, core and vrm


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> what are ure idle temps, core and vrm


Idle : 33C
Full load : 54C VRM : 86C

My cooler is a Antec 920


----------



## M3TAl

I get 60-62C on core when playing something like Crysis 3 with a 620. Other games is low to mid 50's. But it was a very bad paste and mount job. Going full custom water in a few months anyways so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## link1393

I got my Antec 920 for 75 CAD

EDIT : the validation of my overclock.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Even with the red mod and all the proper heat sinking on vrms/mofsets/etc. it doesnt help my max OC. I can hit 1220/1500 at 1.2 Vcore, and +20% power limit. Cant even touch the memory clock and I have the hynix ram, too.
Max temps (low fan speeds): GPU - 47, VRM - 73.

stable: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7076886

artifacting (1250 core, 1500 mem, 1.25 Vcore) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7076917

Anyone have any luck with increasing their core voltage?


----------



## azcamm28

Gonna re-apply thermal paste on my vtx3d anyone have any recommendations for best application method please thanks in advance.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcamm28*
> 
> Gonna re-apply thermal paste on my vtx3d anyone have any recommendations for best application method please thanks in advance.


Small sized dot on the middle of the core. I did that myself, used MX-4. The good thing is that the cooler is very easy to get off. It's just hold together with 4 screws


----------



## azcamm28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Small sized dot on the middle of the core. I did that myself, used MX-4. The good thing is that the cooler is very easy to get off. It's just hold together with 4 screws


Ok thanks for the reply how big a dot as i dont want to put too much or not enough on cheers.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcamm28*
> 
> Ok thanks for the reply how big a dot as i dont want to put too much or not enough on cheers.


Not very large at all. a dot the size of half a small pea should do.
The previously suggested MX-4 is a good choice of thermal paste, although I personally prefer MX-2.


----------



## azcamm28

Ok thanks for the info i have ac mx-4 aswell as gelid gc extreme so may try them both and see which gives best result.


----------



## azcamm28

Has anyone installed the Gelid Icy vison rev 2 amd only cooler on these cards yet.


----------



## thor2002ro

hey guys just got my card today











was wandering how do you overclock this thing....? I tried rising power limit got almost nothing.... anything around 1000-1050 works without drops but its jumpy I mean clock doesn't jump frames look good also but on the screen at times it looks like serious micro stuttering even though I just have one card...
I tried rising the voltage but does not seam to have any effect its still remains at stock voltage... only time voltage change has effect is when power limit is at 0%

for cooling I'm set as you can see in the screenshots... I have 2x 120mm fans blowing fresh air to the card from the left of the card vrms at max hit 70-80c and the gpu around 70-75
the card has 75.3% ASIC

so anyone any ideas....?


----------



## azcamm28

which card do you have on page 1 there is a link to an overclocking guide you need to install afterburner and check the options it shows in the guide. For the jumpyness you may need to flash the bios also im getting them temps overclocked so i wouldnt push it to far


----------



## thor2002ro

I tired to overclock with afterburner and trixx the same result... voltage doesn't move from stock unless power is set at 0%..... and I tried it that way... I can give it 1.3v wont make any difference its not stable even at 1050.... only thing it does it make the gpu heat up a little more...


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> I tired to overclock with afterburner and trixx the same result... voltage doesn't move from stock unless power is set at 0%..... and I tried it that way... I can give it 1.3v wont make any difference its not stable even at 1050.... only thing it does it make the gpu heat up a little more...


Flash the bios. Everything u need is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


----------



## azcamm28

What power supply do you have to me it seems like its not gettin enough juice or you just have a bad card i can get my vtx3d to 1175 without changing voltages im not gonna push it till i get a new cooler hope you manage to sort it out.


----------



## thor2002ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Flash the bios. Everything u need is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


I kinda wanna avoid modifying the vga bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcamm28*
> 
> What power supply do you have to me it seems like its not gettin enough juice or you just have a bad card i can get my vtx3d to 1175 without changing voltages im not gonna push it till i get a new cooler hope you manage to sort it out.


I have an 850W psu if you look in my profile... can't be that.... I have a kill-a-watt before the pc psu and it only uses 550 if cpu and gpu are benchmarked at the same time...
in normal use I don't get past 400-450w


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> I kinda wanna avoid modifying the vga bios


Well you can try force constant voltage in afterburner and oc with trixx or the ugly bugly powerup tuner. But bios modding is faster and easier. I downvolted my card. Removed the boost (no jumpy clocks in games) and set up internal custom fan profiles. Now i need to use afterburner for OSD and hwinfo64 for data. radeon pro for game settings and thats it.

And btw this was my first vga bios flash.


----------



## M3TAl

I still need to try this bios tool out. Just haven't felt like messing with it for now.


----------



## badtaylorx

so im building my lil brothers rig, and its getting a pair of Matrix 7970...

and wouldnt you know....the holes line up on the 7870 le i had laying around dying to be modded......

but first things first... i modded the LN2 heatsink to fit the VRM section....

(cause _ANYTHING_ is better than the tin-foil stock heatsink)
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/075_zps325d98b5.jpg.html

if you look real hard (under the heat pipes) you can see what i put on the VRAM chips... it's the VRM heatsink from a ASUS GTX 670 DCII
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/079_zps7d4235c3.jpg.html

It's way off center, but the (free) cooling prowess is worth it
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/summer13074_zps31e56f72.jpg.html

and the oher VRAMS got some enzotech coppers i had laying around
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/summer13078_zpsa96bcddb.jpg.html

well thats it for this mod....hope you enjoyed it....
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/024_zps9bee4fd8.jpg.html

thanx

mBTX


----------



## SupahSpankeh

So the S1 plus fits, and hten we can control the PWM 120mm fan with a 4 pin mini-PWM to 4 pin PWM cable?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-061-AR&groupid=701&catid=2330&subcat=787

Question then: This seems to have a curve at each end - but the pictures I've seen in this thread seem to have flat ends. What's the teal with that?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> so im building my lil brothers rig, and its getting a pair of Matrix 7970...
> 
> and wouldnt you know....the holes line up on the 7870 le i had laying around dying to be modded......
> 
> but first things first... i modded the LN2 heatsink to fit the VRM section....
> 
> (cause _ANYTHING_ is better than the tin-foil stock heatsink)
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/075_zps325d98b5.jpg.html
> 
> if you look real hard (under the heat pipes) you can see what i put on the VRAM chips... it's the VRM heatsink from a ASUS GTX 670 DCII
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/079_zps7d4235c3.jpg.html
> 
> It's way off center, but the (free) cooling prowess is worth it
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/summer13074_zps31e56f72.jpg.html
> 
> and the oher VRAMS got some enzotech coppers i had laying around
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/summer13078_zpsa96bcddb.jpg.html
> 
> well thats it for this mod....hope you enjoyed it....
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/024_zps9bee4fd8.jpg.html
> 
> thanx
> 
> mBTX


Nice mod! Hows the VRM and core temps? Does the VRM's get enough air? Seems that the left fan just passes by the VRM's by a bit.


----------



## Dionysos808

Is it really necessary to post all these full quotes including the large pictures?


----------



## maynard14

hmmm is it good time to crossfire 7870 myst? or just wait and buy the new gpu coming from amd this october,.. i want atleast 60 fps on full hd from any games,.. specially crysis 3


----------



## M3TAl

If you were in the US I would recommend buying a 7950 (or two for crossfire) or something off OCN marketplace. People will be selling them in droves soon.


----------



## maynard14

thanks sir ,. what if i buy a 7970 and crossfire with my power color myst? will it make a difference? i think here in the philippines its hard to sell a power color brand,. im having a hard time selling it here : (


----------



## M3TAl

You can crossfire 7870 XT with 7950/7970, just not sure what the performance is like compared to crossfired 7950's or 7970's. Maybe 5-15% slower? Just a guess.


----------



## maynard14

hmm i cant find a crossfire benchmark of 7950 and 7970 or 7870 myst and 7950,.. if only i could sell my card.,. and buy a single 7970 card. or a gtx 770


----------



## M3TAl

Well crossfired 7870 XT's or 7870 XT/7950 would be much faster than a single 7970. But again were talking about ~300+ Watts for GPU's, extra noise + heat.


----------



## maynard14

yes sir that is true,.. extra watts and noise and heat,.. thats a major problem here in my country it is very hot here so i guess its clear i should stay with one card and i think i have to go with nvidia for now on gtx 770. thanks sir for the realization. i have to sold my card first.


----------



## M3TAl

Is the 7870 XT not fast enough? It's still a pretty fast card.


----------



## RaXelliX

Updated chart of my system showing energy savings (in Watts) with GPU undervolt (Yellow). Ancient card that i had before this one included as a reference:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## maynard14

it is fast sir but when i try tomb raider and crysis 3 on ultra settings my fps is just 34 to 40 fps.,... : ( @ 1080p..


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> it is fast sir but when i try tomb raider and crysis 3 on ultra settings my fps is just 34 to 40 fps.,... : ( @ 1080p..


Yep thats normal. There are a number of games that you cant cranck up all the way up and still get good fps. For example i got 8 frames per second when i crancked up Crysis 3 (including max ingame AA @ 8x).


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Yep thats normal. There are a number of games that you cant cranck up all the way up and still get good fps. For example i got 8 frames per second when i crancked up Crysis 3 (including max ingame AA @ 8x).


so thats normal for other games that i cannot max out ? even using titan? i thought 60 fps fps is the target frame rate for maximum experience for gaming?

also i have 120hz monitor ,.. i


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> so thats normal for other games that i cannot max out ? even using titan? i thought 60 fps fps is the target frame rate for maximum experience for gaming?
> 
> also i have 120hz monitor ,.. i


No i meant with 7870XT you cant use max settings in every game. Even titan cant max out Crysis 3:


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> No i meant with 7870XT you cant use max settings in every game. Even titan cant max out Crysis 3:


woohh yes sir your right,.. hmm i think now there is no reason for upgrade? wahhh i dont know wat to do,.. but i hope i could still play the upcoming next gen games... i can play splinter cell black list without no fps drop or low fps even at max settings now...


----------



## M3TAl

Depends on how much lowering below max settings bothers a particular person. For some it's completely unacceptable. Playing on Medium or Low doesn't bother me too much as long as that nets 60+ fps.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Depends on how much lowering below max settings bothers a particular person. For some it's completely unacceptable. Playing on Medium or Low doesn't bother me too much as long as that nets 60+ fps.


thanks sir.... i honestly didnt try to lower my settings on my games,.. i will try hight settings and try to see whats my fps on that settings...

btw a friend of mind is selling his 7950 power color for a good price.,..is this card good?


----------



## M3TAl

Random question: how accurate/close is this VRM Power Out reading to actual power draw of the card? Only played some Urban Terror and BF3 (short amount of time on small map locked to 80 FPS) today.



Considering my card runs 1125 MHz @ 1.212 V I would expect power usage more in the 120-160W range depending on load.


----------



## Netboy

Hi guys here are some pictures of my 7870 myst. ed. with water cooling


----------



## Coree

How are the temps btw?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netboy*
> 
> Hi guys here are some pictures of my 7870 myst. ed. with water cooling


Wow, what are the VRM temps and core temps? And how much $ for you to make me one???







I have an Acetal Supremacy VGA block too, just haven't finished getting the rest of the parts for my loop.


----------



## Netboy

With 1260 mhz core clock @ 1.256 volts the VRM have 92 ° C and the gpu 56 ° C.
Normally the card runs at @ 1100MHZ 1,130 volts the VRM have 64 ° C and the gpu 47 ° C.
If I have time I'll do a test with a copper plate 150mmX100mmX3mm


----------



## badtaylorx

wow, thats an interesting approach ... i like it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Nice mod! Hows the VRM and core temps? Does the VRM's get enough air? Seems that the left fan just passes by the VRM's by a bit.


60c is as far as ive been able to push the core with vally or occt (with an 1110 oc and 1600mem)....TBH checking the vrm temps kinda skipped my mind....ill hafta check it out


----------



## Hepokatti2332

what cooler mounting system does this 7870 tahiti le card use? same as 7950 ?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> what cooler mounting system does this 7870 tahiti le card use? same as 7950 ?


No. Same as 7870.


----------



## bebius

Guys I 'm capped at 60 fps whereas I dont have the AB fps limiter on and I'm wondering which application causes that. Not that my screen is faster than 60hz but I wanna uncap it for benchmarking purposes.

Edit: I just noticed it overtakes 60fps in games when I turn Vsync off but it's still capped in heaven 4.0.

Edit 2: Forgive my bad, i just noticed you can disable vsync in heaven 4.0


----------



## BookerCZ

Hi ! This is my 7870 XT on 1150MHz/1650MHz.


----------



## Coree

Nice OC







What volts are you currently using? Btw what PSU is that?


----------



## M3TAl

PSU could be an NZXT HALE90 V2, Seasonic SSP-RT, or PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III. That's the only white Gold rated PSU's I see on NewEgg.


----------



## BookerCZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Nice OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What volts are you currently using? Btw what PSU is that?


Voltage is default, PSU is SEASONIC SSP-550RT ( Gold ).


----------



## M3TAl

So one of the three was right







.


----------



## BookerCZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> So one of the three was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice deduction.


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hmm i cant find a crossfire benchmark of 7950 and 7970 or 7870 myst and 7950,.. if only i could sell my card.,. and buy a single 7970 card. or a gtx 770


I'll take that XT off you if you don't want it, cept all I have to trade is an amazon giftcard code. haha

Has any tried a CF on 2 7870 XT's on here, I've seen a lot of 7870 XT's piggybacking to 7950's for extra boost, but not anyone with 2 of these. Trying to get a second and step my game up for some games and aquiring a certain unspeakable coin.


----------



## tugger434

anyone still suffering from high temps ect try lowering ure voltage,ive had the card for 9 months now been on this forum and posted my findings a few times,anyways where i am at the moment it,a 120 fan hot glue gunned onto the card,a piece of cardboard over the heatpipes to make a shroud,then lowered my voltage via trix,currently running at 950 core as this seems to be the best for performance vs temps,managed to run that on 1050 voltage forced,99 percent usage in bf3 temps maxed out at 45.for all those overclocking and pushing this thing to the max beware it will degrade to a point in a years time it will be a paperweight,heard people hitting 90+ on vrms and 90 on core,
mine easily goes to 1200.1600 but doing many hours of gaming the drop down to 950 didnt seem to loose much in fps and bf3 still runs smooth.
in the next year i was hoping to pick up another 1 secondhand to crossfire when i get my multiple screen setup but fear that alot running at silly temps for all there life will have not alot of life ,respect to a few members who have actually reduced the voltage on there cards as 1256 isnt needed,mine did 1200 core on 1200 voltage,give it a go,what u got to loose apart from 10 degrees in temps:thumb:


----------



## Tcoppock

System almost finished.


----------



## Sadmoto

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows what the stock thermal paste is on sapphire 7870XT's, or if there is any.
I just got some Arctic Mx-4, would it be possible to put it on the GPU and not just my CPU?
If its possible, would the mx4 be better then X paste and would it be worth cleaning and putting the mx4 on?

right now I I'm running 1150/1500, stock volts, 65% fan speed and I stay around 65-70c GPU and 70-80c Vram.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows what the stock thermal paste is on sapphire 7870XT's, or if there is any.
> I just got some Arctic Mx-4, would it be possible to put it on the GPU and not just my CPU?
> If its possible, would the mx4 be better then X paste and would it be worth cleaning and putting the mx4 on?
> 
> right now I I'm running 1150/1500, stock volts, 65% fan speed and I stay around 65-70c GPU and 70-80c Vram.


Yes there is stock paste. Usually out of factory they use a ceramical paste (whiter looking paste) - worse temps but faster burn-in proccess. So swapping for MX-4 should give you a few degrees advantage in temps on GPU.


----------



## M3TAl

The paste on my Sapphire 7870 XT looked more grey, much like MX-2/4.


----------



## Sadmoto

cool thank you, that will be my project tomorrow!


----------



## Tcoppock

So the accelero twin turbo on the myst brought my temps down max 92c to max 59c, and it looks good with my scheme too.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

This little bad boy and 2 BitFenix Spectre Pro 140mm. 1800 RPM fans are currently on my desk and waiting to get installed


----------



## Coree

I'm putting 2x140mm NZXT fans to my 7870LE with the Accelero s1 plus on it ^^
Got my new case Switch 810 and a new Mb H87 Fatality awaiting my new build.. Sold 60% of my sig rig to my friend


----------



## vipirius

So the Sapphirr 7870xt just got a great deal at my local shop (sub 7850 price!) Should I get it and crossfire? Does anyone know if the new frame pacing drivers really work on this card? Thanks.


----------



## Coree

Yea, it's worth it. OCd 7870XT at 1200 core is near a stock 7970 performance. Frame pacing works too, on all 2-way CF setups. 3 and 4-way it doesn't work well.


----------



## ogblaz

I have a sapphire 7870 xt card, ocd to 1160/1500 becouse if i go higher than that my gpu clock throttels from 925 to 1200 if i set the clock to that. I have it on water so the card doesnt see 60°C+ vrm 80°C+
Did somebody have a fix for this, i already used the +50% power setting, a little better but not quite good, i want to oc this badboy. I am using the latest beta drivers.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## crr127

Since these cards are Voltage un-locked or at least mine aren't, you need to raise the voltage a little it sounds like. Since they are on water it shouldn't make a huge deal with the heat, but will definitely get you a little more stable.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogblaz*
> 
> I have a sapphire 7870 xt card, ocd to 1160/1500 becouse if i go higher than that my gpu clock throttels from 925 to 1200 if i set the clock to that. I have it on water so the card doesnt see 60°C+ vrm 80°C+
> Did somebody have a fix for this, i already used the +50% power setting, a little better but not quite good, i want to oc this badboy. I am using the latest beta drivers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089


----------



## Tcoppock

I am having an issue with my 7870 myst. My motherboard is a z77a-gd65 and when i access it using the ports on the back of the card the bios is real big not showing all the bios but if i switch to integrated its fine i believe its a vbios issue. Maybe someone here can shed some light, but like i said its not that big of a deal just an inconvenience ,any help would be appreciated.


----------



## M3TAl

Does the card work in Windows and play games? If not then, RMA time.


----------



## Tcoppock

It plays games fine, just rebuilt the system with a new motherboard from msi, i can see the bios just fine its just the screen is cropped and icons are big.
Like i said in the last post it goes back to normal using integrated graphics.
I play battlefield 3 all the time with it so its not the card i believe its the bios or vbios that needs something done.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> It plays games fine, just rebuilt the system with a new motherboard from msi, i can see the bios just fine its just the screen is cropped and icons are big.
> Like i said in the last post it goes back to normal using integrated graphics.
> I play battlefield 3 all the time with it so its not the card i believe its the bios or vbios that needs something done.


have you updated your motherboard bios sir? We have the same set up,. board and graphics card ,. mine doesnt have any issue,.. try to update your motherboards bios


----------



## Tcoppock

Im running 10.10 what vbios do u have on your card?


----------



## M3TAl

Maybe the monitor needs to auto calibrate or something.


----------



## Tcoppock

can u upload a copy of ur video cards bios? maybe thats my issue


----------



## ogblaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> [quote name="ogblaz" url="/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/3200_100#post_20793724"]I have a sapphire 7870 xt card, ocd to 1160/1500 becouse if i go higher than that my gpu clock throttels from 925 to 1200 if i set the clock to that. I have it on water so the card doesnt see 60°C+ vrm 80°C+Did somebody have a fix for this, i already used the +50% power setting, a little better but not quite good, i want to oc this badboy. I am using the latest beta drivers.Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089[/QUOTE]
Thanks, will try this today. What program should I use to flash the modded bios, i tryed atiflash in windows 8 but it didnt work.
The voltage is unlocked, but i tried to raise the voltage in trixx, msi afterburner but the voltage didnt change in gpuz. Then i lovered the voltage to 1.000v and the computer freezed. So something works, but its bad to overclock blind


----------



## M3TAl

Atiflash works just fine in Windows 8 for me. Are you putting the Bios file to be flashed in the folder ATIFlash is installed in?


----------



## ogblaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Atiflash works just fine in Windows 8 for me. Are you putting the Bios file to be flashed in the folder ATIFlash is installed in?


Can u put a download link for me here please, i dont know what version i used.
I dont remember, i think not becouse the program didnt even open.

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## M3TAl

I'll attach it.

ati_winflash_2.0.1.18.zip 419k .zip file


----------



## Tcoppock

M3TAI what bios is your card running?


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I'm putting 2x140mm NZXT fans to my 7870LE with the Accelero s1 plus on it ^^
> Got my new case Switch 810 and a new Mb H87 Fatality awaiting my new build.. Sold 60% of my sig rig to my friend


How many PCI slots does your card require with that cooling system.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogblaz*
> 
> Thanks, will try this today. What program should I use to flash the modded bios, i tryed atiflash in windows 8 but it didnt work.
> The voltage is unlocked, but i tried to raise the voltage in trixx, msi afterburner but the voltage didnt change in gpuz. Then i lovered the voltage to 1.000v and the computer freezed. So something works, but its bad to overclock blind


First ATIFlash only works in DOS mode. Meaning you have to make a bootable USB flash drive. Good thing its OS independent.
What you want is ATI*Win*Flash instead.

Unless you have Sapphire 7870XT you can only change the voltage with Powerup Tuner and with some hacking MSI AfterBurner Beta.
1.000mV is too low. You need atleast 1.056mV for 1000Mhz. But its still better than 1.256mV wich is the default (too high).


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> How many PCI slots does your card require with that cooling system.


3


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> 3


so it doesn't disable your other x16 lane? if the PCI configuration is like this: http://static.azerty.ro/full/183576/asus-h87-pro-1.jpg


----------



## Coree

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20H87%20Performance/
My upcoming MB. Yes, it will cover the PCI lane. There are 2 free ones on the bottom though.


----------



## ogblaz

I used VBE7 to change the bios, to change the clocks to 1200 and i used the original voltage for this frequency. I only changed #6 and #0 and my card doesnt boot. I have two bioses and on the 2 bios the card works. How can I flash the original bios back to no1 bios, I have saved. I booted the computer with my onboard card and tried to flash the original bios it saved in a second and my card stil doesnt boot. How can I flash it? I still want the modded bios but how do i do it?


----------



## BookerCZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> System almost finished.


Why did not fit him up?


----------



## Tcoppock

What u mean fit him up?


----------



## BookerCZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> What u mean fit him up?


Radiator.







2x 140mm fans on front ( default ) and radiator up


----------



## Tcoppock

It just looks much better to me this way, push pull front.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> It just looks much better to me this way, push pull front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice looking setup!! Btw why is the radiator in the front and not on the top? I'd be a bit more practical since the hot air is exausted immediately and not left in the case to be used by your GPU. And how are the temperatures and sound levels like with that twin turbo II. I'm planning on buying one soon.


----------



## Tcoppock

Well it looks better in front. But my temps went from max 90ish down to high 50's with it oced to 1250 core. Its really quiet. I am happy with it but instructions to put it on were a joke


----------



## ogblaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogblaz*
> 
> I used VBE7 to change the bios, to change the clocks to 1200 and i used the original voltage for this frequency. I only changed #6 and #0 and my card doesnt boot. I have two bioses and on the 2 bios the card works. How can I flash the original bios back to no1 bios, I have saved. I booted the computer with my onboard card and tried to flash the original bios it saved in a second and my card stil doesnt boot. How can I flash it? I still want the modded bios but how do i do it?


help this poor guy


----------



## M3TAl

I believe you need a motherboard with at least two PCI-E slots and a 2nd graphics card.

When in ATI_Winflash you should flash the 2nd card (7870 XT) and not the primary card. So if the 7870 XT is in the 2nd PCI-E slot type "atiwinflash -f -p 1 "your rom here". P 1 means slot 2 and P 0 is 1st PCI_E slot.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogblaz*
> 
> help this poor guy


You should never flash clocks and volts that your are not sure are even stable. First you find the best clocks trough OC software. Then you flash when you are 110% certain. Flashing blindly like ohh 1200 Core would be nice gives exactly that - a non boot card. Consider yourself lucky that you have secondary BIOS on the card.


----------



## maynard14

hi there so i bought the 7970 card and i tried crossfire x on my 7870 myst,.. but i have a problem : here it is



i already connect them with the right cross fire bridge,,, and still it gives me that error,.. do i get that error because of incompatibility of the cards? or is there something missing?

i isntalled 13.10 beta driver,.. do i need to install AMD Catalyst Application Profiles?

sorry for being noob,.. this is my first time trying to crossfire x


----------



## ogblaz

I used the clocks tested for several months, i only changed that 1200 and voltage 1300. Thats it.


----------



## malpais

Thinking of grabbing a 7870 Myst to go in a cheapo BF4 build. It's the only 7870XT left in stock where I am and it's nice and cheap too. Thinking of pairing it with an FX-6300. I think I can build the whole tower for < $750 which in Australia is pretty low.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi there so i bought the 7970 card and i tried crossfire x on my 7870 myst,.. but i have a problem : here it is
> 
> 
> 
> i already connect them with the right cross fire bridge,,, and still it gives me that error,.. do i get that error because of incompatibility of the cards? or is there something missing?
> 
> i isntalled 13.10 beta driver,.. do i need to install AMD Catalyst Application Profiles?
> 
> sorry for being noob,.. this is my first time trying to crossfire x


Think the error is talking about the crossfire cables. The 7970 can use two. I guess it wants you to use two crossfire cables, the 7870 XT can only use one though.

I've read that you can crossfire without using any cables at all (all communication done over PCI-E bus) but have never tried it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogblaz*
> 
> I used the clocks tested for several months, i only changed that 1200 and voltage 1300. Thats it.


Did you try what I posted earlier? Having two pci-e slots and two graphics cards is the only way I know of to fix a bricked card/bios.


----------



## maynard14

ahmm... maybe sir your right... im currently instalking fresh windows 7 install and see if the error still exist... if it still exist i will sell my 7870 myst...huhu i thought i could cross fire them. lets see. thank you sir for your reply.


----------



## maynard14

i give up....hahah... still the error exist. maybe my cross fire bridge is damage or it needs to crossfire bridge. i give up... i will sell my 7870 myst now...thank you to all the replies.


----------



## M3TAl

After doing a little googling, you don't seem to be the only person with this Crossfire error. Even people with two of the same cards are having this problem.


----------



## maynard14

reall sir? can you give me the link? so its not true that you can crossfire 7870 tahiti chipset to a 7950/7970 card,.. haha


----------



## ogblaz

PS:
I fixed the bios #1 used freedos usb bootable thing, flashed(atiflash) and it works now. I still want the modded bios so i will try to make one again and see if it helps. The one I made in the start didnt want to flash, only the original saved in gpuz.


----------



## Tcoppock

BTW this is my bios issue not severe but its annoying.

anyone got any ideas?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> BTW this is my bios issue not severe but its annoying.
> 
> anyone got any ideas?


huhu thats not normal bro,. if i were you i will replace it asap,..it has shop warranty right?


----------



## Tcoppock

Well i dont know whats up with it if i turn on windows 8 gop it works normal but wont boot win 7 its not the card or the board as ive cross rested both and they both work on different systems.its gotta be bios issue


----------



## maynard14

yes definitely its bios issue,... you tired to update to the latest bios right?


----------



## Tcoppock

I think i got it. So for my bios to see a uefi formatted drive it has to be in gpt format correct?


----------



## RaXelliX

You need two bridges and both connected. Does you motherboard itself support CFX?
Perhaps you also need a motherborad BIOS update.


----------



## Tcoppock

The issue i was having with my motherboard/gfx card is solved, my bios was set to load legacy bios on my video card, so i went into CSM and changed legacy to uefi only. fixed it


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Finally got My new Prolimatech MK-26 installed:





And here in the HAF XB:





People using M-ATX or a board with similar SATA placement, may want to take notice of the last image. Low profile, angled connectors are needed.

In some cases height may also be an issue. It is taller than the 212 EVO that it is shown next to. That means that some mini and even mid tower cases, as well as 98% of all HTPC cases will not handle it.

Edit to add:

Almost forgot that you guys probably want temps. That is the entire point of the cooler, after all.

I haven't had time to do much real testing yet, but I did just run a benchmark in Unigine Heaven with extreme preset.
Temperature never got above 45C.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Finally got My new Prolimatech MK-26 installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here in the HAF XB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People using M-ATX or a board with similar SATA placement, may want to take notice of the last image. Low profile, angled connectors are needed.
> 
> In some cases height may also be an issue. It is taller than the 212 EVO that it is shown next to. That means that some mini and even mid tower cases, as well as 98% of all HTPC cases will not handle it.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Almost forgot that you guys probably want temps. That is the entire point of the cooler, after all.
> 
> I haven't had time to do much real testing yet, but I did just run a benchmark in Unigine Heaven with extreme preset.
> Temperature never got above 45C.


Is this on stock settings?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Is this on stock settings?


Yes. Should have mentioned that.


----------



## raminop

Hey folks,

I have a strange problem with my 7870XT and I was wondering if anybody here has any idea why it is happening. The thing is that, my PC under graphic load (let's say Saint Row IV on Ultra setting) trip the circuit breaker of my room (15A breaker). I checked the breaker and it was not the problem. My spec is here:

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/BxC

So as I set GPU-z to log the situation during my game play before tripping happens, I saw that the whenever VDDC current goes higher than around 80/90A it happens. As you can see in my spec, my PSU is a little bit ****ty (COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus 550W). Could it be the problem or my 7870XT is not working properly? Which one should I change?! Thanks for your helps in advance folks.


----------



## M3TAl

It's unlikely to be a problem with the 7870 XT. The PSU is definitely more likely to be the problem. Do you have any other PSU's to test?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raminop*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I have a strange problem with my 7870XT and I was wondering if anybody here has any idea why it is happening. The thing is that, my PC under graphic load (let's say Saint Row IV on Ultra setting) trip the circuit breaker of my room (15A breaker). I checked the breaker and it was not the problem. My spec is here:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/BxC
> 
> So as I set GPU-z to log the situation during my game play before tripping happens, I saw that the whenever VDDC current goes higher than around 80/90A it happens. As you can see in my spec, my PSU is a little bit ****ty (COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus 550W). Could it be the problem or my 7870XT is not working properly? Which one should I change?! Thanks for your helps in advance folks.


Sound to me like you most likely have some general electrical issues. Could be really old wiring or similar.
Your PSU is not very efficient so when your rig is at load, your PSU is drawing more power from the wall than a more efficient one would.
If the circuit covering your room is already near it's limit when the rig is at idle, high load applications like gaming could theoretically push it over the edge.

In any case, I highly doubt that your GPU is the problem.


----------



## raminop

No, unfortunately I don't.







Motherboard is out of question too here, right?


----------



## M3TAl

What CPU are you running and at what OC? I'm not saying the CPU is the problem, just that you must be pulling a lot of power.

Try downclocking the CPU and GPU and then see what happens. Run the 7870 on say 500 MHz (make sure you drop the voltage a lot, not changing voltage won't help it consume less power very much) and put the CPU on power saver or just downclock it heavily manually.


----------



## raminop

i7-3770 non-K and not overclocked. My card is running at 925 MHz, so no overclock. On this setting the tripping won't happen as long as I limit FPS under 45 using FPS limiter.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What CPU are you running and at what OC? I'm not saying the CPU is the problem, just that you must be pulling a lot of power.
> 
> Try downclocking the CPU and GPU and then see what happens. Run the 7870 on say 500 MHz (make sure you drop the voltage a lot, not changing voltage won't help it consume less power very much) and put the CPU on power saver or just downclock it heavily manually.


What kind of advise is that? "wiring in the house is crap so cripple your rig".
What you are suggesting is putting a band-aid on a open wound, and cutting of a hand in the process.

If a 550W rig can overload the circuit breaker IN THE HOUSE, then the house is where you need to look for the solution. Not the rig.
The circuit is likely pushed to it's limit. As this should not be possible under most common circumstances, it is fair to assume that something is not right. And at that point you call the electrician and get it fixed properly.


----------



## M3TAl

The point is to see what happens. No where did I say, ya, you should just run your rig downclocked 24/7 and leave it like that forever.


----------



## raminop

But I am living in a newly built dorm, and I do not have any control on the circuitry here. I changed my place inside the dorm once, but the problem persists. I guess I should go with a new Corsair TX750 (as it is on sale right now) to see if the PSU is doing something funny there.


----------



## M3TAl

I never lived in the dorms at college so I don't know how it works but there must be someone in charge of the maintenance there? Does the RA talk to maintenance people or the school?


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys does the 7870 MYST have unlocked voltage control?


----------



## raminop

Yes he did, an electrician came, checked the breaker, said it is fine. Then as the problem persists, I changed my place, again the problem persists. I asked for higher current breaker, though they said here in Canada it is illegal for them to install higher than 15 A for bedrooms. In the kitchen it is a 30 A breaker and even overclocked to 1075 MHz it works fine there. If changing the PSU won't work, I guess I should go sit in the kitchen!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guys does the 7870 MYST have unlocked voltage control?


Yes it does. Pretty sure every 7870 XT card does. Just be warned the VRM's get very toasty on these things. If you're going to be doing some serious overclocking/voltage raising you should definitely consider taking some steps to improve VRM cooling.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raminop*
> 
> Yes he did, an electrician came, checked the breaker, said it is fine. Then as the problem persists, I changed my place, again the problem persists. I asked for higher current breaker, though they said here in Canada it is illegal for them to install higher than 15 A for bedrooms. In the kitchen it is a 30 A breaker and even overclocked to 1075 MHz it works fine there. If changing the PSU won't work, I guess I should go sit in the kitchen!


I would definitely try it in the kitchen then just to see if the same happens. A better psu might not help if it's something wrong with the wiring/circuit breaker.

oops, double post


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guys does the 7870 MYST have unlocked voltage control?


Only force constant voltage works. Only on the Club3D, Vtx3D, Powercolor and Sapphire cards. XFX ones have voltages locked due to the different voltage controller.


----------



## M3TAl

Forgot about the XFX. Those are only in Europe right?


----------



## Coree

I think so.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Only force constant voltage works. Only on the Club3D, Vtx3D, Powercolor and Sapphire cards. XFX ones have voltages locked due to the different voltage controller.


Thank you. One im looking at is the Powercolor Myst


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Thank you. One im looking at is the Powercolor Myst


Np. I suggest you to do the 2x120mm fan mod, as the stock fan is loud as hell.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Np. I suggest you to do the 2x120mm fan mod, as the stock fan is loud as hell.


I have one of these laying around


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I have one of these laying around


Good. I'm using a S1 Plus with 2x140mm fans (TY147) strapped on them. Nice temps and quiet


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Good. I'm using a S1 Plus with 2x140mm fans (TY147) strapped on them. Nice temps and quiet


How are your core overclocks? Does this card come with any VRM heatsinks?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How are your core overclocks? Does this card come with any VRM heatsinks?


Yeah it has a lousy Vrm heatsink. Remember that the vrams are passively cooled. I'm running 1150/1500 at 1,2V. Max temps are 69C core and 78C VRM during BF3. Stock volts were 1,256V. Remember that these cards have a massive undervolting potential. I can run 925/1500 at 0,975V, while consuming <80w during BF3.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Yeah it has a lousy Vrm heatsink. Remember that the vrams are passively cooled. I'm running 1150/1500 at 1,2V. Max temps are 69C core and 78C VRM during BF3. Stock volts were 1,256V. Remember that these cards have a massive undervolting potential. I can run 925/1500 at 0,975V, while consuming <80w during BF3.


I'll probably add some copper ram sinks as well. I'll be shooting for 1300 core and 1600 mem. Try and get close to my 7870 hawk's numbers.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'll probably add some copper ram heatsinks as well. I'll be shooting for 1300 core and 1600 mem. Try and get close to my 7870 hawk's numbers.


Good luck! I'm happy for my core temps, but vrm temps suck :L I think I could hit 1200+ core with 1,256v but Vrms wil be at 100C+


----------



## M3TAl

Cant speek for the power color but the only copper that fits on the sapphire is the tiny enzotech ones, MOS-C1. Though they didn't stick to the mosfet and just fell off.

The VRM reach 90-100C in Crysis 3, though I only have a side intake and bottom intake to cool the heatsink since it's red modded with a 620.

Adding Fujipoly thermal pad only netted a 3-4C improvement. I think the heatsink is just too small and gets completely saturated with heat. The thermal probe on the heatsink reaches ~90C when the VRM's are 90C+.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Good luck! I'm happy for my core temps, but vrm temps suck :L I think I could hit 1200+ core with 1,256v but Vrms wil be at 100C+


I'll have to see how the VRM's are arranged but i use these on my 760's

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15573/vid-184/Akust_Copper_Memory_Chip_Heatsink_-_13mm_x_12mm_x_5mm_-_4_Pack_RS00-0602-AKS.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Cant speek for the power color but the only copper that fits on the sapphire is the tiny enzotech ones, MOS-C1. Though they didn't stick to the mosfet and just fell off.


See above


----------



## M3TAl

Hopefully they fit on the powercolor. Those wouldn't fit on the sapphire. I also have MOS-C10's which didn't fit, not because of the height but the length and width.

I have a pic I could edit in paint to show what I mean. The mosfets on the sapphire are VERY low profile, all the other chips around it are higher. Hopefully the powercolor is different.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Yeah it has a lousy Vrm heatsink. Remember that the vrams are passively cooled. I'm running 1150/1500 at 1,2V. Max temps are 69C core and 78C VRM during BF3. Stock volts were 1,256V. Remember that these cards have a massive undervolting potential. I can run 925/1500 at 0,975V, while consuming <80w during BF3.


Are those tempt with the S1?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Are those tempt with the S1?


yeah


----------



## Coree

I should check how low my temps would be at 925/1500 @ O,97V. When I get home, i'll test it out.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> yeah


Holy crap.
I hardly even had temps like that on stock cooling.

With the MK-26 it has stayed below 45 on stock and only went up to 46 when I did a quick 1125/1600 last night. Those temps are while running Heaven Benchmark on extreme preset. So far that is the only thing I have direct comparisons in.


----------



## Stay Puft

With the twin turbo II I doubt I'll even break 55C at 1300 core


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Holy crap.
> I hardly even had temps like that on stock cooling.
> 
> With the MK-26 it has stayed below 45 on stock and only went up to 46 when I did a quick 1125/1600 last night. Those temps are while running Heaven Benchmark on extreme preset. So far that is the only thing I have direct comparisons in.


My temps were like that after 3h of playing BF3. You should do that too, or how long did ya run heaven?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> My temps were like that after 3h of playing BF3. You should do that too, or how long did ya run heaven?


Ran it for about 15-20 minutes and then did the benchmark. That is how I usually do it.

I did play Bioshock Infinite for about 2 hours after that with no change to the temps (at least none that I noticed). But since Heaven is the only thing where I have both stock and OC numbers, it seemed more relevant to mention that.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Ran it for about 15-20 minutes and then did the benchmark. That is how I usually do it.
> 
> I did play Bioshock Infinite for about 2 hours after that with no change to the temps (at least none that I noticed). But since Heaven is the only thing where I have both stock and OC numbers, it seemed more relevant to mention that.


I should increase the fanspeeds a bit, as i'm running them at the lowest speeds. Really these Vrm temps are just bottlenecking me to get the max oc.


----------



## Tcoppock

Depending on voltage, you wont.
@1300 core im right at that.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Furmark got it up to 50C. But only momentarily before going back down to 47C.

I have to say that the MK-26 is one of the best investments I have made in a long time.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Furmark got it up to 50C. But only momentarily before going back down to 47C.
> 
> I have to say that the MK-26 is one of the best investments I have made in a long time.


Stop using Furmark. Use something like Valley to test for stability


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Stop using Furmark. Use something like Valley to test for stability


How about no.
If a piece of software does what I want it to do, I will happily use it.

Your personal preference means less than nothing in such matters.
Unless you can provide some hard facts that shows valley to be significantly better or shows that Furmark doesn't actually do what I want it to.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> How about no.
> If a piece of software does what I want it to do, I will happily use it.
> 
> Your personal preference means less than nothing in such matters.
> Unless you can provide some hard facts that shows valley to be significantly better or shows that Furmark doesn't actually do what I want it to.












Furmark is the worst program ever created for stability. You will never *EVER* push the gpu has hard as furmark pushes it. Use at your own risk but dont come in here and say "Oh i killed my card using furmark".

Valley will test your overclock just as well as furmark will without stressing it to complete hell.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furmark is the worst program ever created for stability. You will never *EVER* push the gpu has hard as furmark pushes it. Use at your own risk but dont come in here and say "Oh i killed my card using furmark"


Who says I was testing for stability? The nature of the conversation over the past few pages should tell you that the purpose was SPECIFICALLY to get the highest temperature possible. That means pushing things as far as you can.

And as for stability. It IS in fact an good tool for testing that. Only by pushing things beyond normal use, will you assure that normal use is well within tolerance.

You clearly have no clue what stress testing is.


----------



## Coree

Heres some pics of my heavily modded 7870LE:
so, the temps are maxing at 63C core 1150/1500 @ 1,2V. VRM's are maxing 73C. These fans are at the max speed, and they are quiet. (TY147)



So as you can see, it's using 3,5 slots







The red string you're seeing is preventing the GPU from sagging. It sags veeeeeery much without the string (!)


----------



## Hepokatti2332

does the powercolor one have any "warranty void" stickers in the heatsink if you remove it?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> does the powercolor one have any "warranty void" stickers in the heatsink if you remove it?


Not as far as i know. Then again i haven't taken it apart yet either.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> does the powercolor one have any "warranty void" stickers in the heatsink if you remove it?


If there is one, it will usually be on one of the 4 screws holding the heatsink on. So you should easily be able to see if there are any by looking at the back of the card.


----------



## tugger434

ive been messing around again.hope someone can explain this
used bioshock as my bench tool
went for a steady 60 fps
managed to drop clocks to
780 core 1200 memory
voltage all the way down to 910
60 fps on ultra settings, max temp 41
ran purfect,
came out of game went to stream a show im watching and it changed the clocks,put it at 501 and shot memory up to 1500,crashed the driver
why in game does it run 1200 but outside gaming on streaming run 1500,it to do with 2d ect?????


----------



## M3TAl

Because the clock states all have 1500 for memory except the lowest. Still shouldn't crash the driver though.


----------



## tugger434

ive forced my voltage to just over 900,thats why it crashes 1500 needs more than 1200,just wondering why it overides the underclock


----------



## bkal117

Sorry to change the course of this thread, but I'm considering getting a 7950 Vapor X since I got a giftcard from some stuff. anyone try to Xfire at 7870XT with a 7950??? And if so what were your results???


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Sorry to change the course of this thread, but I'm considering getting a 7950 Vapor X since I got a giftcard from some stuff. anyone try to Xfire at 7870XT with a 7950??? And if so what were your results???


I have no experience but someone said here earlier that the results were similar to having 2x 7870xt's


----------



## Coree

I recommend you people to do the VRM heatsink mod. My temperatures decreased 15C by doing this!
So, I had a old stock AMD heatsink. I cut it to the same size as the stock GPU VRM heatsink. The cutting requires a lot of time, though! The new heatsink is like 3 times higher than the stock one, and the fins are more denser.


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> I have no experience but someone said here earlier that the results were similar to having 2x 7870xt's


Yeah i have a way of getting that Vapor-X for the same price as another 7870XT so I may just do that. Not really interested in the new gen... It's just meh.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Not really interested in the new gen... It's just meh.


You are aware that the new gen has not been released yet, right?

I for one will not be throwing money at another 7870 XT until next gen has been released and thoroughly tested and reviewed. I can't entirely rule out that I might CF my current card, but it only makes sense to wait until we actually have concrete data on the new ones.


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> You are aware that the new gen has not been released yet, right?
> 
> I for one will not be throwing money at another 7870 XT until next gen has been released and thoroughly tested and reviewed. I can't entirely rule out that I might CF my current card, but it only makes sense to wait until we actually have concrete data on the new ones.


I mean I know the leaks aren't really concrete, but even the over predictions seem to be not that exciting. I think I may wait as well, but I've been more to be the one who waits a few generations before upgrading. I feel like AMD hit a really good spot in the price/performance with the 7xxx series and may just stay and play in it until the 9xxx revamp or 3xx series heads out.


----------



## Tcoppock

My 3DMARK11 Score...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I recommend you people to do the VRM heatsink mod. My temperatures decreased 15C by doing this!
> So, I had a old stock AMD heatsink. I cut it to the same size as the stock GPU VRM heatsink. The cutting requires a lot of time, though! The new heatsink is like 3 times higher than the stock one, and the fins are more denser.


What kind of AMD heatsink? Is there a tutorial somewhere? Do you have pictures?


----------



## Coree

It was an old Athlon X2 5000+ heatsink. Really, this mod is simple to do. Just cut the heatsink to the desired size and drill the holes where to put the heatsink to place. (This requires some time and effort, though.) If you have a AMD heatsink with a copper base, it will be better as the copper conducts heat well. Oh and the heatsink is so high that i had to lower my left fan on the GPU. :L



theres some pics of the heatsink I cut. I could do few more VRM heatsinks if must


----------



## M3TAl

Cut me one







? I'm broke though probably couldn't afford the shipping lol.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Does anyone run a higher than stock voltage on their powercolor and get over 1200 core because of it? Also, what does disabling powerplay do?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Does anyone run a higher than stock voltage on their powercolor and get over 1200 core because of it? Also, what does disabling powerplay do?


I think that the powerplay is some kind of power saving feature. I can run mine at stock volts @ 1210/1500 stable. Tested 1230, got artifacts on benches. Gotta love this new VRM heatsink, even at 1,256V they hit 75C at max load. What about the stock heatsink? I hit 100C+ on that


----------



## RaXelliX

http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/ati-power-play/Pages/ati-power-play.aspx


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> I think that the powerplay is some kind of power saving feature. I can run mine at stock volts @ 1210/1500 stable. Tested 1230, got artifacts on benches. Gotta love this new VRM heatsink, even at 1,256V they hit 75C at max load. What about the stock heatsink? I hit 100C+ on that


You have inspired me. When I get all my water cooling parts I'll get an all copper heatsink for motherboard VRM's and chop it up to make it fit this 7870 XT, hopefully.









The VRM temps is the one big negative about this card IMO. Trying to go custom water with fan speeds ~800 RPM for a near silent system. With stock heatsink that will be constant 90-100C+ VRM temps







.


----------



## 3rdiiiViEW

Hey guys, i just purchased a 7870 myst edition and sadly i broke one of the fan blades and is even louder than before (impossible right?). is there a aftermarket cooler for this card? im thinking about getting two 120mm fans and just strapping them to the stock heatsink if possible? the only problem with that is i dont know how to do it...any help please?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3rdiiiViEW*
> 
> Hey guys, i just purchased a 7870 myst edition and sadly i broke one of the fan blades and is even louder than before (impossible right?). is there a aftermarket cooler for this card? im thinking about getting two 120mm fans and just strapping them to the stock heatsink if possible? the only problem with that is i dont know how to do it...any help please?


In this thread I give a pretty detailed description (with photos) on how to use 2x120mm. fans on the stock heatsink.If you want some really serious cooling, I will advise the prolimatech MK-26. That is the one I use, and the only thing you will find that does a better job, is water cooling (and only by a small margin).



Looks awesome too


----------



## 3rdiiiViEW

how did you supply power to the fans? did you plug them into the motherboard?


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3rdiiiViEW*
> 
> how did you supply power to the fans? did you plug them into the motherboard?


It's all in the thread.
My MK-26 is on a fan controller but motherboard fan headers would work as well.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> In this thread I give a pretty detailed description (with photos) on how to use 2x120mm. fans on the stock heatsink.If you want some really serious cooling, I will advise the prolimatech MK-26. That is the one I use, and the only thing you will find that does a better job, is water cooling (and only by a small margin).
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome too


Arctic Acellero Twin Turbo does almost as well Too


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Arctic Acellero Twin Turbo does almost as well Too


Not in any test I have seen.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You have inspired me. When I get all my water cooling parts I'll get an all copper heatsink for motherboard VRM's and chop it up to make it fit this 7870 XT, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM temps is the one big negative about this card IMO. Trying to go custom water with fan speeds ~800 RPM for a near silent system. With stock heatsink that will be constant 90-100C+ VRM temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Try to find a nice and high copper heatsink. It would greatly help in dissipation. Dont you really have a stock AMD heatsink laying around somewhere?


----------



## M3TAl

Don't want to chop up a stock AMD heatsink, one is currently in use on a 955 and they come in handy sometimes. The Enzotechs are all copper







. Will have to find a way to make one of these fit.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You have inspired me. When I get all my water cooling parts I'll get an all copper heatsink for motherboard VRM's and chop it up to make it fit this 7870 XT, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM temps is the one big negative about this card IMO. Trying to go custom water with fan speeds ~800 RPM for a near silent system. With stock heatsink that will be constant 90-100C+ VRM temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh wow, mine were at 70-75 but on friday i purchased the twin turbo ii and with the heatsink that came with it i'm able to get max 66C on the VRMs and absolute max of 64C with 60% on fans and with clocks of 1200/1550 (+20 pow.lim.)


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't want to chop up a stock AMD heatsink, one is currently in use on a 955 and they come in handy sometimes. The Enzotechs are all copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Will have to find a way to make one of these fit.


Remember that the heatsink is recommended to be 8cm in length. My chopped up heatsink was just 7,5cm in length, and I could only drill 1 screwhole. But anyways, as you can see on my pic (few posts above) that the GPU heatsink is pushing the VRM heatsink tightly to place.


----------



## M3TAl

The only thing on the card will be an EK Supremacy universal block (right now it's a Kuhler 620), that's why my VRM needs all the help it can get.

Case has side intake right on VRM and bottom intake but I have to blast them at 1500+ RPM for it to help a lot.

Either way it's only $15 and should be fun to make it fit. I'd be very pleased with a 15C improvement.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

If you have something to ask, feel free to do so!

So as you may or may not have noticed I purchased the twin tubro II. So here are my thoughts and the results:

I have a few major complains about the installation. First of all the rubber spacers that came with the cooler are horrible, and yes I mean HORRIBLE. (The ones that go in between the cooler and the card itself. After I had successfully installed the cooled on the card I wondered why the fans were on full speed. Then I got into windows and checked the temps: they were near 80C and not even on load. I looked at the cooler and was shocked. The cooler had no contact with the GPU itself what-so-ever. I quickly shut down the PC and started to look for the reason since the screws were quite tight and I was afraid to tighten them at all. I took the set-up apart and came to the conclusion that the rubber spacers were too hard/too thick and they prevented the GPU from having a clear contact with the cooler. Then I took the accessory box of my case and took 4 rubber spacers that were thinner and softer than the provided ones. Then I tried it with them and saw that they had good contact and the temps were at 30C. Btw the instructions were terrible. There were a few pictures with a few lines of text on them. It was left to the individual to figure out the rest that was not told.
And yes, the cooler does bend the card a little. I'm trying to find a solution which wouldn't look so dumb like having red strings holding it.
Then the adhesive tube... Well yeah. It wouldn't opent from where it was supposed to open. The tip of it was covered in metal. The instructions said that I should force the stuff out of there by using pliers. Well I did and the stuff came from the opposite end and then I just cut it more so I could actually use it.

So then the results:

On idle I get about 32C on GPU and 39C on the VRMs. On load it tends to get "a little" futher ^^ On load the GPU has an absolute max of 64C and the VRMs 67C (fan 60% OC 1200/1550). My case fans are all at 7V except the rear one which is at 12V. Mind you that I have only one exhaust. Adding a pair of fans on the top would probably lower the temps by a couple of degrees. So as you can see it offers great performance compared to the stock cooler and definitely quieter. Whole system's noise levels are probably about 20-30dba. Now after all the hard time of installing the cooler I'm completely satisfied.

+Good preformance
+Near silent
+Pricing (38€)
+Doesn't take more than 3 slots
+Good looking

-Lack of precise instructions
-Bends the card a little
-Frustrating installation
-Rubber spacers
-Adhesive tube was "stuck"

The minuses are mostly because of the installation.

Here a few pics:


Work in progress...


Work in progress...






A little bent


The horrible rubber spacers (don't have a pic of the ones that came with R4)


Guess I could have used that thermal pad instead of the adhesive


Had to cut it


Stuck tube


Quite many were left over.


OC


Without OC

browser crashed when I was typing this but I forced myself to type again, just for you guys


----------



## Coree

Nice review







I got some memory and VRM heatsinks with my S1 Plus, but I didn't use them, as I don't care about memory overclocking.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Nice review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some memory and VRM heatsinks with my S1 Plus, but I didn't use them, as I don't care about memory overclocking.


Thanks ^^ My heatsink is scalding hot so I think they are doing a pretty good job. Btw now when I read my "review" I notice a ton of typos, lol. Too lazy to fix them though...


----------



## adre

Can i have some comments here?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428992/is-it-too-much-powercolor-7870-pcs-ez-90-degrees-at-full-load


----------



## joesaiditstrue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Only force constant voltage works. Only on the Club3D, Vtx3D, Powercolor and Sapphire cards. XFX ones have voltages locked due to the different voltage controller.


i have the powercolor MYST 7870XT

latest msi afterburner, force constant voltage & unlock voltage control checked

still showing blank voltage


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesaiditstrue*
> 
> i have the powercolor MYST 7870XT
> 
> latest msi afterburner, force constant voltage & unlock voltage control checked
> 
> still showing blank voltage


Use Sapphire Trixx's force constant voltage. Trixx allows you to push your voltage up to 1.3V.


----------



## LukePilot152

Hey, new Tahiti LE owner here,

My story is a little interesting. I had a GTX670 for 6 days, and I thought it was great. Turned out that when above 45% load it developed coil whine. I had the Phantom Edition in my Storm Scout, and it ran at 71C under full load.

I've now changed to a BitFenix Shinobi XL, which I've got running a 230 and a 120 at the front/bottom, and a 230/120 at the top/back.

I got the money back from my 670, and got a VTX 7870 for £140. And I must say I am a little disappointed. The reviews said the Phantom wasn't very quiet under load, but I found it pleasant compared to my 6770. However, the Tahiti seems to be loud as hell! I have to have the fans set to 35% maximum, and even with 120 CFM of air going in and going out, this means touches of 80C at full load.

I'm wondering how much of a difference a bit of Arctic MX2 would do, as I've heard many stories about the awful application of TIM on the GPUs by Powercolor and VTX3D. I don't want to change the look of the card, as the black shroud makes it look brilliant in my PC.

I think I'm going for some Corsair AF120s soon, I'll put them on my fan controller and run them quiet. I am to have 2 at the front, 2 at the bottom and 4 at the top and back. Will this help, or am I confined to toasty temperatures? I don't even want to overclock much, and I'd be happy to sacrifice 25-50mhz of core, just to make it quiet!

So there, I've bored you with my life story, enjoy!

Regards
Luke


----------



## M3TAl

I would of got another GTX 670 which is on par with the 7950. Any card can have coil whine, many with 7870 XT's have had coil whine problems.

Changing TIM can and usually does help.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukePilot152*
> 
> Hey, new Tahiti LE owner here,
> 
> My story is a little interesting. I had a GTX670 for 6 days, and I thought it was great. Turned out that when above 45% load it developed coil whine. I had the Phantom Edition in my Storm Scout, and it ran at 71C under full load.
> 
> I've now changed to a BitFenix Shinobi XL, which I've got running a 230 and a 120 at the front/bottom, and a 230/120 at the top/back.
> 
> I got the money back from my 670, and got a VTX 7870 for £140. And I must say I am a little disappointed. The reviews said the Phantom wasn't very quiet under load, but I found it pleasant compared to my 6770. However, the Tahiti seems to be loud as hell! I have to have the fans set to 35% maximum, and even with 120 CFM of air going in and going out, this means touches of 80C at full load.
> 
> I'm wondering how much of a difference a bit of Arctic MX2 would do, as I've heard many stories about the awful application of TIM on the GPUs by Powercolor and VTX3D. I don't want to change the look of the card, as the black shroud makes it look brilliant in my PC.
> 
> I think I'm going for some Corsair AF120s soon, I'll put them on my fan controller and run them quiet. I am to have 2 at the front, 2 at the bottom and 4 at the top and back. Will this help, or am I confined to toasty temperatures? I don't even want to overclock much, and I'd be happy to sacrifice 25-50mhz of core, just to make it quiet!
> 
> So there, I've bored you with my life story, enjoy!
> 
> Regards
> Luke


Your solution is as follows:

* Remove stock shroud and fan. Leave only heatsink. Slap new TIM and 2x Corsair SP series vents on top of it. Secure them with zip ties.
* Flash BIOS. You can go low voltage - stock clocks (1.060mV @ 1000/1500) or OC with slightly reduced voltage. First you have to use the buggy powerup tuner and/or sapphrire trixx (both need "force constant voltage" to be ON) to find stable clock/voltage combo before flashing. For flashing i suggest ATIFlash. ATIWinFlash can create some problems. BIOS editor: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089

Combined these solution will give you a much cooler and silent running card without the need to worry about software OC/Voltage. The vBIOS editor creator himself has Tahiti LE too so compability is not a problem.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> * Remove stock shroud and fan. Leave only heatsink. Slap new TIM and 2x Corsair SP series vents on top of it. Secure them with zip ties.


Just to make the job simpler, here is a link to a thread in which the process is shown.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1428313/vtx3d-hd7870-x-edition-temps


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukePilot152*
> 
> Hey, new Tahiti LE owner here,
> 
> My story is a little interesting. I had a GTX670 for 6 days, and I thought it was great. Turned out that when above 45% load it developed coil whine. I had the Phantom Edition in my Storm Scout, and it ran at 71C under full load.
> 
> I've now changed to a BitFenix Shinobi XL, which I've got running a 230 and a 120 at the front/bottom, and a 230/120 at the top/back.
> 
> I got the money back from my 670, and got a VTX 7870 for £140. And I must say I am a little disappointed. The reviews said the Phantom wasn't very quiet under load, but I found it pleasant compared to my 6770. However, the Tahiti seems to be loud as hell! I have to have the fans set to 35% maximum, and even with 120 CFM of air going in and going out, this means touches of 80C at full load.
> 
> I'm wondering how much of a difference a bit of Arctic MX2 would do, as I've heard many stories about the awful application of TIM on the GPUs by Powercolor and VTX3D. I don't want to change the look of the card, as the black shroud makes it look brilliant in my PC.
> 
> I think I'm going for some Corsair AF120s soon, I'll put them on my fan controller and run them quiet. I am to have 2 at the front, 2 at the bottom and 4 at the top and back. Will this help, or am I confined to toasty temperatures? I don't even want to overclock much, and I'd be happy to sacrifice 25-50mhz of core, just to make it quiet!
> 
> So there, I've bored you with my life story, enjoy!
> 
> Regards
> Luke


Stated many times before, the stock voltage of the 7870LE's are high. You can undervolt the gpu by atleast -0.150v and without sacrificing the core clocks. Read my posts here, hope it helps.


----------



## LukePilot152

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I would of got another GTX 670 which is on par with the 7950. Any card can have coil whine, many with 7870 XT's have had coil whine problems.
> 
> Changing TIM can and usually does help.


I agree that the 670 is better, but when I got my £200 back I got my 7870LE for £135, which meant I got the Sliver Reward and had £65 left over for other games, and considering I'm on a single 1080P monitor I don't need more.


----------



## Zyphur

Anybody tweak the BF4 beta yet? What settings you recommending?


----------



## crr127

^^^^^ curious as well. I'm stuck at work and unable to d/l BF4 beta yet. As soon as I get home I will and report back. However i'm running dual 7870 XT's. Either way I will give some feedback. As i'm most curious to know if my 1440P monitor will eat up my 2gb of vram. I hope if i don't run with any AA that it will run fine. Would hate to have to sell these two beauties just to play a stupid game... I will thought. I'm a BF aholic. LOL


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Anybody tweak the BF4 beta yet? What settings you recommending?


BF4 Beta runs great 1080p @ ultra w/4xaa. Rarely get drops below 40fps and usually is at a solid 50-60fps. This is OC'd to 1200/1500. At stock, I recommend setting AA to 2x, using SSAO and setting post processing, shadow quality and textures to high instead of ultra for a great combo of FPS and IQ.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Finally got around to getting a 2nd 7870xt to crossfire. It has been smooth sailing so far. I've even OCed both cards to 1150/1500 (+20) and it seems totally stable. Furmark temps max out @ 85celcius.


----------



## ogblaz

Bf4 isnt playable on ultra for me [email protected] 7870xt 1280/1500 I need to use the recomended setting on hd resolution. I use 13.9 driver.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ahmedmo1

BF4 runs slower for me on Crossfire than on single-card. GPU usage is 20% for each card while CPU usage remains at 100%. DICE knows about this issue and is trying to resolve it.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogblaz*
> 
> Bf4 isnt playable on ultra for me [email protected] 7870xt 1280/1500 I need to use the recomended setting on hd resolution. I use 13.9 driver.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


try the new driver if your play bf4, its helped me just going from 13.10 to 13.10v2 beta.


----------



## M3TAl

My game runs fine on auto but once using custom with some ultra/high things get really jerky. 8350 at 4.59 GHz and 2.448 GHz cpu-nb. Think the game just needs a lot of work/updates.

Also try 13.10 Beta2 driver, it's specifically for BF4.


----------



## abch4

Hey everyone I have lurked thread since I RMA'd my first card a couple months back, appreciate all the tips.

I had to join because I noticed an anomaly on my VRM readings via GPU-Z.



This has never happened before, I'm wondering if it is a software bug because surely I'd know about it if it was really hitting those temps? I had to rub my eyes when I first saw this reading lol

Lemme know any thoughts or insight on GPU-Z in relation to this please


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abch4*
> 
> Hey everyone I have lurked thread since I RMA'd my first card a couple months back, appreciate all the tips.
> 
> I had to join because I noticed an anomaly on my VRM readings via GPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> This has never happened before, I'm wondering if it is a software bug because surely I'd know about it if it was really hitting those temps? I had to rub my eyes when I first saw this reading lol
> 
> Lemme know any thoughts or insight on GPU-Z in relation to this please


Your card would most likely shut down if VRM's reached anything higher than 117 and would die at anything above 125C, I'm guessing between the complete impossibility of the VRM getting that high and still being able to read as well as the huge discrepancy between VRM 1 and 2 temps, it was just a bug.


----------



## M3TAl

What 8800gt said. Could be a bad sensor, happens to mobos sometimes. At least the other sensor seems to work. Both of mine always read exactly the same.

However is that 76C on VRM2 while idling at 300mhz? It should be more around 30-40C when idling.


----------



## abch4

Yeh mine always [usually] read the same, I felt like a dummy posting it to be honest, but I needed my mind to be at ease. Cheers guys

Edit - No that was after 2 hours gaming

Out of curiosity why are there 2 VRM temp sensors on gpu-z


----------



## M3TAl

No idea why. Here's mine for comparison.


----------



## abch4

Yes I idle at 37 on core and 39 on VRM. I am going to be doing the zip tie mod in the next couple of weeks as card is too noisy [VTX3D], any suggestions on fans to use? All my ones lying around are <40 cfm


----------



## M3TAl

Hmmm since you're in Europe, I assume, not sure. If you want pretty decent fans for super cheap then Yate Loon D12's are the way to go in the states.

There's just too many other fans to recommend. Anything with decent static pressure and decent sound/cfm ratio.


----------



## Zyphur

Opened up afterburner for first time in a while and it gave me a core clock of 485 and a memclock of 700 lol.
Hit reset and it went to 975-1500. Going to try and OC it tonight.
Haven't done this in a while, what should I use to test my oc? Edit: Gonna try OCCT.


----------



## LukePilot152

Sorry to disappoint you guys, but I couldn't stand the sound of the VTX 7870LE, so it's on it's way back to Amazon and I've ordered an Asus DirectCU cooler for £60 more.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukePilot152*
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you guys, but I couldn't stand the sound of the VTX 7870LE, so it's on it's way back to Amazon and I've ordered an Asus DirectCU cooler for £60 more.


Why not spend that extra £60,- on proper aftermarket cooling? That way you could have both more power and significantly less noise than the Asus.
Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## st3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Why not spend that extra £60,- on proper aftermarket cooling? That way you could have both more power and significantly less noise than the Asus.
> Seems like a no-brainer to me.


The Asus is only a 7870, rather than an almost-7950... Agree the noise is a pain, but that's why I'm eyeing up a Megahalems MK26. Still chuffed I got the VTX3d for £145 last June


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3f*
> 
> The Asus is only a 7870, rather than an almost-7950


Which is why I stated that he would get more power by NOT taking that over the LE version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3f*
> 
> Agree the noise is a pain, but that's why I'm eyeing up a Megahalems MK26. Still chuffed I got the VTX3d for £145 last June


I assume you mean Prolimatech MK-26. Megahalems is the name of one of their CPU cooler series.

I happen to have the MK-26 on my 7870 Tahiti LE and I could not be happier with it. Worth every penny.


----------



## st3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Which is why I stated that he would get more power by NOT taking that over the LE version.
> I assume you mean Prolimatech MK-26. Megahalems is the name of one of their CPU cooler series.
> 
> I happen to have the MK-26 on my 7870 Tahiti LE and I could not be happier with it. Worth every penny.


Yes, Prolimatech... thanks! Clearly my mind has been addled by gloating over it too much (I do have the Megahalems tho)









What fans are you using with the MK26? Would you recommend them?


----------



## st3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I happen to have the MK-26 on my 7870 Tahiti LE and I could not be happier with it. Worth every penny.


Ah yes, almost forgot: do you power those 2 fans from the card, or from molex? If from molex, are they still controlled by the card, or what? Thanks!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3f*
> 
> Ah yes, almost forgot: do you power those 2 fans from the card, or from molex? If from molex, are they still controlled by the card, or what? Thanks!


I run the fans off a fan controller. Makes it easier to balance noise and performance.

The fans are BitFenix Spectre pro 140mm. 1800RPM and they are pretty damn good. I keep them at their minimum RPM (500) pretty much all the time.
It keeps the GPU below 50C running Furmark (47C most of the time and briefly 50C). And at a 1125/1600 overclock, it stayed nicely at 46C in a Heaven benchmark.


----------



## st3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I run the fans off a fan controller. Makes it easier to balance noise and performance.
> 
> The fans are BitFenix Spectre pro 140mm. 1800RPM and they are pretty damn good. I keep them at their minimum RPM (500) pretty much all the time.
> It keeps the GPU below 50C running Furmark (47C most of the time and briefly 50C). And at a 1125/1600 overclock, it stayed nicely at 46C in a Heaven benchmark.


Thanks for that. Those are very impressive temps - look forward to seeing them on my own card!!


----------



## LukePilot152

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Why not spend that extra £60,- on proper aftermarket cooling? That way you could have both more power and significantly less noise than the Asus.
> Seems like a no-brainer to me.


Well, it's not a no brainier if you have a complete Red/Black system, and let's put it this way, why would I spend £60 on aftermarket cooling if it's not going to make a performance difference. Spending £60 on a 7870LE to give it better cooling is unjustifiable when I'm not going to be able to hear a discernible difference over my case fans? The 7970 is surely the obvious choice, not least because of the fact I'm not going to void any warranties by pulling it apart after 3 days.


----------



## LukePilot152

My bad - I didn't actually put that it was a 7970!


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukePilot152*
> 
> My bad - I didn't actually put that it was a 7970!


Your bad indeed.

But honestly, I would still go with aftermarket cooling. The Asus is still going to sound like a lawnmower being passed through a woodchipper, while on fire and filled with angry badgers. That is simply the nature of stock cooling. "Fancy" stock cooling can be slightly better, but nowhere near enough to be tolerable.

Good aftermarket cooling will not only give you a much quieter card, it will also give you proper thermal headroom to overclock. Even with a overclock that will bring a 7950 to it's knees, my 7870 is still cooler at full load than any stock 78xx or 79xx is at idle. And it is still quieter than any stock cooling solution.

As for warranty.
I really could not care less about such silly things. Life is to short to limit yourself with arbitrary "rules".
But if you are into that sort of kink, you may like to know that some manufacturers do not care if you use aftermarket cooling. You usually just have to re-install the stock cooler in case of RMA.


----------



## RaXelliX

BF4 runs suprisingly good here. 2xMSAA and no motion blur. Everything else @ Ultra and FPS stays between 40-50 wich is playable for me. VRAM usage near 2GB. Both GPU and CPU are well utilized with BF4 Beta optimized 13.10 b2 drivers.
Regarding GPU-Z bug with abnormally high VRM temperatures: This bug can also occur when several programs try to access the sensor at once. I used to get -9999.99 in Afterburner OSD when i had both HWinfo and AIDA64 running at the same time. After i disabled AIDA64 the temperature was shown correctly. This also goes for some other info in GPU-Z window such as VDDC and GPU temperature itself.


----------



## Zyphur

Did some short tests with OCCT.
15mins, error checking. Constant 60fps, no errors, highest temp on any core was 58.
Used these settings. Isn't too much for now







Will push more tomorrow.

How much farther do you guys think I can go without pushing voltage?

Edit: Comp crashes after a few minutes on BF4 -___-
Edit2: Might be due to the fact comps been on with load for 12+ hours, let's give it a rest


----------



## M3TAl

Personally I don't like stress testing a card with OCCT/Kombustor or anything like that. The load it puts on the card is WAY more than any game ever will. The vdroop from OCCT is huge which causes instability on an OC. In an actual game the voltage will never drop as much in OCCT.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Did some short tests with OCCT.
> 15mins, error checking. Constant 60fps, no errors, highest temp on any core was 58.
> Used these settings. Isn't too much for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will push more tomorrow.
> 
> How much farther do you guys think I can go without pushing voltage?
> 
> Edit: Comp crashes after a few minutes on BF4 -___-
> Edit2: Might be due to the fact comps been on with load for 12+ hours, let's give it a rest


Tone down mem OC, it usually isnt stable past 1600/1650 on these cards and it provides a negligible boost. Try leaving mem at 1600 and put core to 1200. A stable card should be stable for ever so even after 12 hours if it crashes it is not considered rock solid.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

hey guys, what are your scores on fire strike (3dmark). here are my results after driver updating and overclocking
before http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/892272
after http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1339613


----------



## Coree

Hmm, i'm really interested on what is the Tahiti LE's real die size, as it's heavily crippled compared to the XT variant..







Would it be around ~275mm2?


----------



## RaXelliX

365mm2. Same as Tahiti. SP-s are laser cut.


----------



## Zyphur

Been getting a decent amount of random computer reboots while gaming lately. Possibly my PSU failing? It's pretty old.
What size and brands would you guys recommend if I get a new one?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Been getting a decent amount of random computer reboots while gaming lately. Possibly my PSU failing? It's pretty old.
> What size and brands would you guys recommend if I get a new one?


I would revert if/any OCs you have CPU and GPU then retry what your doing, when I get black screen restarts its always been when I was CPU OCing or in a game when OC'd and it would peak over my voltage limit meaning I need more voltages.


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I would revert if/any OCs you have CPU and GPU then retry what your doing, when I get black screen restarts its always been when I was CPU OCing or in a game when OC'd and it would peak over my voltage limit meaning I need more voltages.


It started right after I OC'd so I reverted all OC's and set bios to optimized faults, but it is still happening.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Another Torontonian here. I would suggest you rule out memory issues. I had a similar issue a month ago and figured out it was one of my memory sticks. The PSU is a culprit many people point to but it is rarely ever the issue. Any reason you're pointing to the PSU?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> It started right after I OC'd so I reverted all OC's and set bios to optimized faults, but it is still happening.


any weird noises?
maybe what ahmehmo1 said about the memory, if its oc'd/ timings different or a stick going back.
theres always memtest.








also it may be worth taking a gander inside your pc, make sure your cables, sockets,pins,etc are all where they should be and not damaged.
I'm not too sure, it could be going bad or has a bad wire, if all else fails call the company and go through their tedious troubleshooting, maybe if under warranty you can get a new one? All depends on their policy though.


----------



## Zyphur

Will open my comp later and check cables and everything.
All OC's and Bios settings are reverted to default, and it still just happened :/
Ram and Hard drives are all being picked up like normal and working :/
I go straight to wondering about the PSU because I've had it the longest (6+ years I think), and most pages I've seen similar things on pointed to it.


----------



## wntrsnowg

Im looking to OC my card further than 1200/1500 on stock voltages. I am water cooled and have heatsinks on all vitals, including the voltage controller. Anyone know if voltage increasing helps, and what program to use? I am currently using afterburner


----------



## Zyphur

Just happened again except this time it kept rebooting 2 seconds apart for like 30s before I turned off PSU. Now I turn it on and no signal on monitor. Gfx card pls...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Just happened again except this time it kept rebooting 2 seconds apart for like 30s before I turned off PSU. Now I turn it on and no signal on monitor. Gfx card pls...


Tell us the PSU specs. a 6+ year old PSU isn't ideal for a card that takes 200w stock and up to 300 OC'd. You may have very well burnt your 12v rail out. Do not try and keep running because if it is the psu, chances are it doesn't have any safeguards -- it could blow all your components if it were to fail (worst case scenario). Capacitors in PSU's age as well up to 5% a year.


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Tell us the PSU specs. a 6+ year old PSU isn't ideal for a card that takes 200w stock and up to 300 OC'd. You may have very well burnt your 12v rail out. Do not try and keep running because if it is the psu, chances are it doesn't have any safeguards -- it could blow all your components if it were to fail (worst case scenario). Capacitors in PSU's age as well up to 5% a year.


Opened up comp, nothing disconnected, and everything appears to be running (fans on everything including GPU are on. Monitor still won't pick up PC. The rail burn you posted about, that sound plausible with what I just said?
PSU is ocz modxstream pro 600w.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Opened up comp, nothing disconnected, and everything appears to be running (fans on everything including GPU are on. Monitor still won't pick up PC. The rail burn you posted about, that sound plausible with what I just said?
> PSU is ocz modxstream pro 600w.


Well the psu is of decent quality, but if there are no beeps and the card seems to be running I would hazard to guess that nothing has blown. Did you try plugging your display into the igpu in case when you reset your bios, it defaulted to the onboard?


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Well the psu is of decent quality, but if there are no beeps and the card seems to be running I would hazard to guess that nothing has blown. Did you try plugging your display into the igpu in case when you reset your bios, it defaulted to the onboard?


It didn't because I was running a few hours on default. I plugged into the onboard HDMI, still nothing.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> It didn't because I was running a few hours on default. I plugged into the onboard HDMI, still nothing.


No beep codes at all?


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> No beep codes at all?


No beeping at all. Also checked monitor and its fine.Also noticed that monitor wakes up from standby when I turn comp on, but just saysno signal. Also reseated ram and GPU, no changes. And cleared CMOS. Out of ideas.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> No beeping at all. Also checked monitor and its fine.Also noticed that monitor wakes up from standby when I turn comp on, but just saysno signal. Also reseated ram and GPU, no changes. And cleared CMOS. Out of ideas.


Peculiar. Maybe gpu is broken. Have an old gpu you can test out?


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Peculiar. Maybe gpu is broken. Have an old gpu you can test out?


Just tried using my 460. Still nothing. :/
I would try a new PSU but the only spare I have is around 230w. Idk if that would be safe.


----------



## 8800GT

I don't really know what to say. Sounds like it could be a board problem but if it were you would definitely have a beep code. Did you try a different pci e slot?


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I don't really know what to say. Sounds like it could be a board problem but if it were you would definitely have a beep code. Did you try a different pci e slot?


If it was a mobo problem would everything still turn on? My mono has the 4 lights on too. No change when moving card to pcie slot.
I'm really at a loss. Thinking mono or PSU, hoping PSU.


----------



## M3TAl

That 230W psu you were talking about should be able to turn the system on, especially with only onboard video.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Im looking to OC my card further than 1200/1500 on stock voltages. I am water cooled and have heatsinks on all vitals, including the voltage controller. Anyone know if voltage increasing helps, and what program to use? I am currently using afterburner


Getting 1200 on stock voltage is very very high. Yes voltage increase helps, just as it does for cpu's.

To change voltage you can use MSI Afterburner (I use the beta with a few modifications to one of the settings files). Once you find a rock solid oc+voltage you can mod the bios and flash it for 24/7 use if you so desire.


----------



## Zyphur

Plugged in 230w...bang!
So relieved its not my mobo.
Thanks for all your help lately.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Plugged in 230w...bang!
> So relieved its not my mobo.
> Thanks for all your help lately.


If youre going for a new PSU now then first i would suggest Seasonic. They make damn good PSU-s and their warranties go up to 7 years. Infact i dont know any bad Seasonic PSU-s. Also Corsair, Antec and Enermax are good. Ofcourse unlike SS they have some models that are not so good (especially budget series).

Sorry for OT


----------



## Buxty

Okay so its been a while since i've checked up on this thread, i'm glad its still around







I've seen a good few posts about aftermarket cooling and i was wondering what you guys think would be the best price/performance cooler for someone like me who doesn't plan to OC much if at all (XFX locked voltage) and might be getting another XT in a few months to Crossfire with.

I've seen a few that seem promising, like the AC S1 Plus, the AC Twin Turbo II and the Prolimatech MK-26. In the UK the S1 is somewhere around 20GBP, with the TwinTurbo being around 35GBP. The MK-26 soars in at 50GBP.

All i really want is something worth breaking the warranty sticker for, i'm not sure the Mk-26 is worth it for a card that won't be able to overclock much and i wondered what the setup on the S1 Plus was like. Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## ahmedmo1

If you're not OCing much, I wouldn't get an aftermarket cooler. I find aftermarket GPU coolers a gross waste of money for anything but high-end cards. If the card has a half decent cooler to start with, no need for one.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> If you're not OCing much, I wouldn't get an aftermarket cooler. I find aftermarket GPU coolers a gross waste of money for anything but high-end cards. If the card has a half decent cooler to start with, no need for one.


So lower noise means nothing? Have you ever even heard one of these things at load? Even deaf people find them unbearably loud.
should people also stick with those horrible stock CPU coolers unless they want to OC?

Ridiculous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Okay so its been a while since i've checked up on this thread, i'm glad its still around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a good few posts about aftermarket cooling and i was wondering what you guys think would be the best price/performance cooler for someone like me who doesn't plan to OC much if at all (XFX locked voltage) and might be getting another XT in a few months to Crossfire with.
> 
> I've seen a few that seem promising, like the AC S1 Plus, the AC Twin Turbo II and the Prolimatech MK-26. In the UK the S1 is somewhere around 20GBP, with the TwinTurbo being around 35GBP. The MK-26 soars in at 50GBP.
> 
> All i really want is something worth breaking the warranty sticker for, i'm not sure the Mk-26 is worth it for a card that won't be able to overclock much and i wondered what the setup on the S1 Plus was like. Any thoughts appreciated


I have to say spend the extra money and get the MK-26. It is well worth it. At stock speeds I can run the fans at 500RPM while gaming and still keeps the temps well below 50C. And at 500RPM most half decent fans are pretty damn quiet. That alone makes it worth the price.

Another things is that it is very well designed. Not just thermally, but also in terms of it's compatibility.



As far as I know, no other similar product has as wide a range of supported cards. And as you can see, it leaves you pretty good options for upgrading your GPU to near all current models, but it also stands to reason that it will support the new AMD GPU's. Either with the 79xx adaptor or with a new adapter that is sure to come out if needed.

So while it may be more expensive, it hasby far the best performance and the fact that it gives you room for future upgrades, makes it a good long term investment.


----------



## Buxty

Thanks for the detailed reply, that does help alot, it does seem like its built to last with all the cards it fits. The question is, how tall is the heatsink with fans fitted? It almost looks like a three slot from the pictures posted on here...


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply, that does help alot, it does seem like its built to last with all the cards it fits. The question is, how tall is the heatsink with fans fitted? It almost looks like a three slot from the pictures posted on here...


From the card to the top of the heatsink, there is about 50mm. without the fans. With the fans it takes up 4 slots.

Since you have the same case and GPU as I, this should tell you pretty much all you need to know:



Mind you, it does look a bit wider on that photo, due to the angle. In reality it "only" comes to the end of the forth slot.


----------



## RaiderUK

Just dont buy the XFX models http://tinyurl.com/nw2a7qk.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> From the card to the top of the heatsink, there is about 50mm. without the fans. With the fans it takes up 4 slots.
> 
> Since you have the same case and GPU as I, this should tell you pretty much all you need to know:
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, it does look a bit wider on that photo, due to the angle. In reality it "only" comes to the end of the forth slot.


Wow no wonder you get those temps! Dat surface area! I'm afraid it wouldn't work for me in Crossfire, but it an immense piece of kit which i'll be bearing in mind if i decide to trade my current card in for one of the heavily discounted HD7970's or something similar!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaiderUK*
> 
> Just dont buy the XFX models http://tinyurl.com/nw2a7qk.


Wow thats a pretty bad experience. I had to RMA a XFX XT card i "suspected" to be faulty which i then found out was my display and after the retailer found it was faulty anyway. I literally messaged XFX on their horrible site and then called the retailer who replaced it after i declined to wait their 28 day RMA policy.

I wouldn't be surprised if you were able to argue that you bought a certain model, therefore you are entitled to a replacement of equal or higher value than the defective model (which is in trading standards rules). I'd suggest even if the case is resolved by now, to file a complaint with the OFT or CAB if you're in the UK. They might offer some assistance if you still have those emails and correspondence to hand.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Wow no wonder you get those temps! Dat surface area! I'm afraid it wouldn't work for me in Crossfire, but it an immense piece of kit which i'll be bearing in mind if i decide to trade my current card in for one of the heavily discounted HD7970's or something similar!


Actually, the XB will support two of these. I was thinking the same a while back and did the measurements.

If you use a riser ribbon and put the second card in the sixth slot, there will be one open slot between the cards and it will fit if you remove the handle on that side.
If you want to keep the handle, you can simply put the second card in the fifth slot. The will not be more than a few millimetres between the two cards, but given the effectiveness of this cooler, that should not be a problem.


----------



## Buxty

Yeah i forgot to update my rig im using a HAF912+ these days :/


----------



## bkal117

Soooo I'm going to get a 280x on release day most likely. If so I'll play with CFXing with my 7870XT Sapphire and post some results on there, the lolz will ensue.


----------



## M3TAl

One person on here tried to xfire with a 7970, didn't work for him. Don't know if he ever got it working.

The drivers were giving an error about not having the xfire cables plugged in. The 7970 supports two while the 7870 XT only supports one.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Soooo I'm going to get a 280x on release day most likely. If so I'll play with CFXing with my 7870XT Sapphire and post some results on there, the lolz will ensue.


Why would you do that? $300 + sales tax? 7970s go for $250-280 used. Am I missing something?


----------



## M3TAl

Don't think you're missing anything, 7970 is available here and now for good prices.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> So lower noise means nothing? Have you ever even heard one of these things at load? Even deaf people find them unbearably loud.
> should people also stick with those horrible stock CPU coolers unless they want to OC?


Noise is important. However, even with 2x Sapphire 7870 xt cards, my rig isn't even audible over the most subtle ambient noise. When I game, the sound of the game drowns out whatever noise the cards make.

The solution would have been to do some research and get a quiet card from the beginning- that's actually rather easy to do. Instead, we're suggesting aftermarket GPU coolers to resolve irrelevant heat issues and noise issues that shouldn't have been a problem to begin with. Moreover, the aftermarket cooler sort of ruins the performance/price ratio that was the main selling point of the card.

The street price of a 7870xt + aftermarket cooler costs the same as a 7970. Do you not see a problem with that?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Noise is important. However, even with 2x Sapphire 7870 xt cards, my rig isn't even audible over the most subtle ambient noise. When I game, the sound of the game drowns out whatever noise the cards make.
> 
> The solution would have been to do some research and get a quiet card from the beginning- that's actually rather easy to do. Instead, we're suggesting aftermarket GPU coolers to resolve irrelevant heat issues and noise issues that shouldn't have been a problem to begin with. Moreover, the aftermarket cooler sort of ruins the performance/price ratio that was the main selling point of the card.
> 
> The street price of a 7870xt + aftermarket cooler costs the same as a 7970. Do you not see a problem with that?


+1

Although I don't think people in Euroland have the choice of Sapphire? Or maybe they do I don't know. All their cards are made by basically the same company with the same crappy cooler that comes on the powercolors, oh and they get the choice of an XFX DD cooler, which is garbage also.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> +1
> 
> Although I don't think people in Euroland have the choice of Sapphire? Or maybe they do I don't know. All their cards are made by basically the same company with the same crappy cooler that comes on the powercolors, oh and they get the choice of an XFX DD cooler, which is garbage also.


Why would we not have Sapphire?
As far as I know there are no manufacturers available in the US that are not also available here. The reverse is true though.

As for stock coolers being all the same here.
I just took a quick look at the selection of 7870's available at one of the stores I often use. I counted 13 different cooler designs on the first page alone. And I did not count ones that merely have minor aesthetic differences.

Top tip: Remove head from posterior before typing


----------



## M3TAl

Top tip, quit being a jerk to people who disagree with you


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Top tip, quit being a jerk to people who disagree with you


It is not a matter of agreeing or not. I was correcting you and advising you to do your research before wrongly generalising a entire continent, in a arrogant and condescending tone.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> It is not a matter of agreeing or not. I was correcting you and advising you to do your research before wrongly generalising a entire continent, in a arrogant and condescending tone.


No one was being arrogant or condescending. Stop being so defensive.


----------



## Buxty

It comes down imo to whether you're someone who either wants to spend more initially on a better cooler then never spend on that card again, or if you'd be okay buying a card regardless then switching aftermarket coolers to one with a lot of compatibility so it could spread the cross over the life of whichever cards it fits.

Either way, keep the peace dudettes.


----------



## Kamycrs

Question of the Day!!!

Can a 7870 XT run Battlefield 4 on Eyeinfinity(5760x1080) HIGH/ULTRA??? do you think i should upgrade to 7950? as it has 3gb? other recommendations? maybe wait another 7 8 months for 8000 series?


----------



## OptimusCaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Why would you do that? $300 + sales tax? 7970s go for $250-280 used. Am I missing something?


7970 is 280 brand new


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> Question of the Day!!!
> 
> Can a 7870 XT run Battlefield 4 on Eyeinfinity(5760x1080) HIGH/ULTRA??? do you think i should upgrade to 7950? as it has 3gb? other recommendations? maybe wait another 7 8 months for 8000 series?


Probably not at that resolution. Mem usage would likely be over 2 GB for BF4. I just posted some screenshots of BF4 at regular ol' 1080P all ultra 2xmsaa 80 fov. http://www.overclock.net/t/1430568/ggpu-battlefield-4-beta-benchmarked/720#post_20950147


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusCaik*
> 
> 7970 is 280 brand new


I'm not sure if you're trying to make a point.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> Question of the Day!!!
> 
> Can a 7870 XT run Battlefield 4 on Eyeinfinity(5760x1080) HIGH/ULTRA??? do you think i should upgrade to 7950? as it has 3gb? other recommendations? maybe wait another 7 8 months for 8000 series?


There won't be an 8000 series. The naming convention has changed and the recent AMD cards are rebrands for the most part. Neither a 7950 or 7870 will cut it. In your case, I would recommend a pair of crossfire 7970s ($500-$600).


----------



## OptimusCaik

My BF4 experience has been pretty crappy but I've seen some people with 7870 XT's (like me) get much better results in higher resolution.
Rig:
AMD FX-8320
7870 XT
8GB ram @ 1600
Gigabyte 970-UD3 motherboard
550TX Corsair PSU

I get around 40 fps (1920x1080, 2xmsaa, all ultra with some high) with heavy drops to 25. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate with SP1.
I just downloaded Windows 8.1 but I haven't gotten around to it. How should I go about trying it out? Just run the setup?


----------



## OptimusCaik

edit: doublepost


----------



## ahmedmo1

I had the same experience with my 7870xt. ~40-50fps with heavy drops to 25fps. After crossfire, I run the game at ~25fps with heavy drops to single-digit framerates. Makes sense, right?


----------



## RaXelliX

Dunno but BF4 beta generally ran very well for me:
i5 2500K @ 4.0Ghz
7870 Myst at stock 1000/1500
2x4GB 1866Mhz RAM
Win7 SP1

All game settings exept Motion Blur were at ultra. 2xMSAA @ 1080p
Ran between 40-50fps

I think the lowest i saw was 38. There were moments where the game stuttered but those were infrequent enough not to ruin the experience.
Installed on an SSD.
Unfortunately the game itself is not my taste so after 5 hours i uninstalled it.


----------



## Kamycrs

you guys are talking about single monitor which, i don't think that would be a problem running ultra @ 1080p!! my concern is 3 monitors (5760x1080) which im currently experiencing lags on MED/HIGH as i see GPU-Z is showing my VRAM is hitting 1800mb!!! !! im getting 30-37 FPS. i dont even know if the full game comes out that would make much difference performance wise!....


----------



## bkal117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Why would you do that? $300 + sales tax? 7970s go for $250-280 used. Am I missing something?


Because have you seen the Sapphire Toxic one? I know it's just a 7970, but for around the same price with tax + shipping, I can get an awesome looking. and everyone is soaking up the 7970's right now. hmm I'll think about it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusCaik*
> 
> My BF4 experience has been pretty crappy but I've seen some people with 7870 XT's (like me) get much better results in higher resolution.
> Rig:
> AMD FX-8320
> 7870 XT
> 8GB ram @ 1600
> Gigabyte 970-UD3 motherboard
> 550TX Corsair PSU
> 
> I get around 40 fps (1920x1080, 2xmsaa, all ultra with some high) with heavy drops to 25. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate with SP1.
> I just downloaded Windows 8.1 but I haven't gotten around to it. How should I go about trying it out? Just run the setup?


Every single person on OCN that has switched to Windows 8 in the BF4 Bench thread has had nothing but better performance in W8. Don't know why W7 runs so bad but apparently it does. Thanks DICE for screwing the game up on W7, makes me feel even better about having W8.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Because have you seen the Sapphire Toxic one? I know it's just a 7970, but for around the same price with tax + shipping, I can get an awesome looking. and everyone is soaking up the 7970's right now. hmm I'll think about it.


Well there are still a whole bunch of 7970s lying around. I'm in Ontario Canada and there are whole bunch of people selling Gigabyte 7970s for ~280. The toxic r9 280x is $345+7% sales tax+shipping. That's ~$100 more for a subjectively better looking card. In addition, that toxic card doesn't match the aesthetic of most other internal components so the card may look nice but will look ugly unless the rest of your rig's color scheme works with it. IMO, it doesn't look nearly as good as MSI or Asus cards.


----------



## mynameisjunn

Need heeeelp

i got a 7870 myst, it came with a 28 bios, after flashing to another bios(using atiwinflash), if i increase my memory clock i get a black screen freeze, i can't increase the memory clock not even to 1501, tried all the bios & technique, still stuck at 1500, even if i flash it back to 28, everything else seems to be normal, any ideas?

any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## M3TAl

Did it do that before you flashed? Did you backup the original bios or use a 28 bios from the internet?


----------



## TOMPPIX

AWW YISS IM IN THE CLUB


----------



## mynameisjunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Did it do that before you flashed? Did you backup the original bios or use a 28 bios from the internet?


nope, before i flashed it, everythings fine.
i accidentally delete my backup original bios, tried the 28 bios from the internet still cant increase the memory clock, and it seems after flashing my card the core clock seems wont pass 1150.


----------



## M3TAl

My only guess would be that some things are slightly different in the bios from the web than your original bios. Not sure what you can do now. Maybe have some one on here send you their original bios? Make sure they have the same brand of memory (Hynix or Elpida).


----------



## TheWhiteSock

Hello there !

I'm a fresh new member of the club. I recently bought a rig with a VTX3D 7870 Black Edition.

I played for some time with the stock config, then I was not really satisfied with the perf it was delivering. So I begun to search for some ways to improve my card.

I found this topic and begun to OC my GPU with MSI Afterburner. That was when I first benchmark my card in Valley that I realised my GPU was not well responding to my OC will.

When I put some clock values, they were always bumping up and down with the voltage (issue that I found on this topic aswell). So I try many ways to get my OC working.

While looking for answer, I realised that my controls in AfterBurner were not full.

I don't have the power limit control, but I set it in the CCC OverDrive.
When I change the Core Voltage, It did'nt took effect in benchmark, cause un 3D rendering it get up high to the 1.256V and I didn't manage to modify it.

So I took the alternate way of unoficial OC. With 2D/3D profiles I manage to get something good, but still, I got bad result in benchmark.

Then I started to watch closely my fps and I realise that my card was limiting it. It's like some fps block steps, in 3D rendering, my GPU lock the FPS to some steps like 20 30 and 60. If the card doesn't manage to get hight and stable enough on a step it get to the lower. That is why card was not fully use, I was aroud 60-70% of GPU usage.
I don't get this lock on windowed and DirectX9 rendering.

So I found a topic saying that he was having bad result in benchmark and by changing the BIOS version to 28 he manage to get a powerfull and stable card. So I did the same (I'm on 32) and nothing change.

I really don't know what is going on...
For some time, I manage to unlock the fps by forcing my OC and I get result like this

Core voltage = 1.206V Core Clock = 1150MHz Mem Clock = 1500MHz


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWhiteSock*
> 
> Hello there !
> 
> I'm a fresh new member of the club. I recently bought a rig with a VTX3D 7870 Black Edition.
> 
> I played for some time with the stock config, then I was not really satisfied with the perf it was delivering. So I begun to search for some ways to improve my card.
> 
> I found this topic and begun to OC my GPU with MSI Afterburner. That was when I first benchmark my card in Valley that I realised my GPU was not well responding to my OC will.
> 
> When I put some clock values, they were always bumping up and down with the voltage (issue that I found on this topic aswell). So I try many ways to get my OC working.
> 
> While looking for answer, I realised that my controls in AfterBurner were not full.
> 
> I don't have the power limit control, but I set it in the CCC OverDrive.
> When I change the Core Voltage, It did'nt took effect in benchmark, cause un 3D rendering it get up high to the 1.256V and I didn't manage to modify it.
> 
> So I took the alternate way of unoficial OC. With 2D/3D profiles I manage to get something good, but still, I got bad result in benchmark.
> 
> Then I started to watch closely my fps and I realise that my card was limiting it. It's like some fps block steps, in 3D rendering, my GPU lock the FPS to some steps like 20 30 and 60. If the card doesn't manage to get hight and stable enough on a step it get to the lower. That is why card was not fully use, I was aroud 60-70% of GPU usage.
> I don't get this lock on windowed and DirectX9 rendering.
> 
> So I found a topic saying that he was having bad result in benchmark and by changing the BIOS version to 28 he manage to get a powerfull and stable card. So I did the same (I'm on 32) and nothing change.
> 
> I really don't know what is going on...
> For some time, I manage to unlock the fps by forcing my OC and I get result like this
> 
> Core voltage = 1.206V Core Clock = 1150MHz Mem Clock = 1500MHz


Those results seem pretty normal. Maybe a tad low but that could be attributed to even processes running in the background


----------



## M3TAl

Never seen AB have Shader Clock with a 7870 XT?!? Did you have a previous version installed with a different card or is this a fresh AB install? Try uninstalling and deleting all AB things in AppData folder.


----------



## TheWhiteSock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Those results seem pretty normal. Maybe a tad low but that could be attributed to even processes running in the background


Ok, but that was before... know I get this fps lock that ruins my OC, and I get like less than 1000 with a better OC 1.256V/1170/1580. My card even get down to a Core Clock of 501MHz in bench like if it was childing out saying "there is nothing for me to do here, what a boring day" while I'm stuck at 29.99 fps and the GPU usage don't go beyond 70%







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Never seen AB have Shader Clock with a 7870 XT?!? Did you have a previous version installed with a different card or is this a fresh AB install? Try uninstalling and deleting all AB things in AppData folder.


Fresh install. I know that weird ! I will try to clean it with RevoUninstaller and CCleaner.

Will you recommend me to get back to the BIOS 32 ?
Any ideas from where this fps lock comes from ?
Is it possible to change the different voltages of the PowerPlay. Like lower the highest 1.256V to decrease the temps ?

Thanks for all folks


----------



## APhamX

I think my powercooler is bad







. When I play on it, (bf4 and FFXIV) the world shows artifacts/glitches. And when I play league, the text glitches. When I switch to my sapphire card, it works fine. I guess I have to RMA? (The cards are in crossfire config, but the powercooler card hasn't went over 80C and it idles at 40C) It worked fine for a year :/


----------



## Viperelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> I think my powercooler is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I play on it, (bf4 and FFXIV) the world shows artifacts/glitches. And when I play league, the text glitches. When I switch to my sapphire card, it works fine. I guess I have to RMA? (The cards are in crossfire config, but the powercooler card hasn't went over 80C and it idles at 40C) It worked fine for a year :/


If you have overclocked it, it is possible the oc has become unstable. If you haven't your best bet is to RMA and use a single card for now. If it is over a year old getting a new card from the RMA would be a positive because powercolor warranty is usually only 2 years anyway.

Not sure if the new card would come with a new 2 year warranty but I would assume so.


----------



## APhamX

I've had it run 1200/1600, but I reverted to stock and it was fine for awhile. But then I had to alt tab out of games to fix the artifacts, now it just artifacts even on the desktop at stock, I'll give RMA a go.


----------



## TheWhiteSock

The thing with Afterburner showing Shader Clock was only a special skin that i've activated. I now have the commun controls in my Afterburner.

I retried to disable the fps lock and I managed to do so by disabling PowerPlay by using the unofficial OC. I made two profiles 2D/3D and I hit a great score in the extreme HD Valley benchmark.

But when I tried Chivalery, for the steam's free weekend, my GPU was underused and I was at 60ps with V-Sync but I got a freeze and didn't manage to retrive my PC.
Also after playing multiple hours at Batman AC I got an error saying that the Direct3D 11 device has been removed...

So I lower my clock and get back to the game. The day after I get back the fps lock even under unoficial OC.

Now I really don't understand where does it come from....


----------



## clspdhax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> I've had it run 1200/1600, but I reverted to stock and it was fine for awhile. But then I had to alt tab out of games to fix the artifacts, now it just artifacts even on the desktop at stock, I'll give RMA a go.


I'm almost sure you burnt out your memories. OCing the GPU is safer than memory, even after seeing artifacts, you can lower it and it'll recover. But a too-of-a-high OC on the memories for awhile, even a day, and after reverting back--they will still show artifacts.
Also, these card have no heatsinks on the memory chips.


----------



## Viperelite

So 1600mhz on the memory for this GPU is too high even if it seems to be stable for a while? How do you generally know what would be too high of an OC even if it is stable? Ordered one of these on a good deal I found and wondering what I should keep the clock limits below to keep the reliability. I want it to at least last the 2 years of the warranty but you can't always help when a card decides to die on you I guess.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Just leave the memory at 1500mhz. OCIng the memory provides no benefit.


----------



## M3TAl

Well it can help if you're on higher resolutions, especially with this 256-bit bus. There's a reason the 290x has a 512-bit bus...


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well it can help if you're on higher resolutions, especially with this 256-bit bus. There's a reason the 290x has a 512-bit bus...


Yeah for 4k resolutions 384 or 512 bit is good. The 256 is enough for resolutions up to 1600p, just minus the AA.


----------



## Viperelite

Probably going to be sticking to 1920x1080 for the time being so should be fine for me left at stock memory clock I guess. Planning to get a ps4 sometime early next year and planning to use the same screen and new consoles only play games at 1080p anyways.


----------



## TheWhiteSock

Thanks for the info about the memory clock. I was wonderning what this will bring if I OC it because in my benchmark (When I don't get this fps lock) I see no differences.

Otherwise, no idea about my problem ?
I got back to my originaly 32 BIOS and no changes. I watched my ASIC and it was pretty low 58.1%. It's seem that my card became les and less stable. I revert back to the original clock for now.

I want to give back my card but I don't now what I could say to justify it... Because it's working... but not in with the perf it should.

That really strange that I'm the only one who get this fps lock. I'm actually searching for a thing that I've done that can be the cause... But it's a really fresh PC...


----------



## Viperelite

Well if you have had crashing with the computer showing the display device was disconnected you could try to use that as an excuse for an RMA. What kind of CPU are you using to go with the 7870? Could be a CPU bottleneck possibly if you aren't getting full GPU usage.


----------



## TheWhiteSock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viperelite*
> 
> Well if you have had crashing with the computer showing the display device was disconnected you could try to use that as an excuse for an RMA. What kind of CPU are you using to go with the 7870? Could be a CPU bottleneck possibly if you aren't getting full GPU usage.


I don't think it's the CPU that limiting my perf because I'm runing on an Haswell 4650. Like I said before, I get fps lock that ruins and limits the usage of my GPU and when I get in DirectX 9 rendering or get in unofficial OC without PowerPlay, I get decent result because the lock is gone.

For the error "device disconected" I only get it under unofficial OC without PowerPlay at 1.256V 1170/1580MHz.. Do you think it's an sufficient and tangible problem, it may be only due to my bad OC ?


----------



## Viperelite

Would be extremely weird for a bad OC to cause your fps to be locked in a benchmark. Is there any options in the CCC that could be limiting your fps? Are all benchmark's normal on stock clocks?


----------



## TheWhiteSock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viperelite*
> 
> Would be extremely weird for a bad OC to cause your fps to be locked in a benchmark. Is there any options in the CCC that could be limiting your fps? Are all benchmark's normal on stock clocks?


I was saying that it was my bad OC that was causing me the "device removed" error. But for the fps lock, I have it at stock. When I started benchmarking I realised that my fps where lock because I was getting like 600 on Heaven and 1000 on Valley benchmark with my GPU never getting to 100% usage. It is why I started OC and even with my OC I didn't go over 800 on Heaven. So I tried the unofficial OC without PowerPlay I got decent result then.

Now even in unofficial OC I get this fps lock.

When I get back I will try to make some graphs of my Voltage/Core Clock/GPU Usage/FPS at stock under a benchmark to show you my problem.
For that I'm going to use the log of MSI Afterburner and put it in an excel file to make the graphs. Do you have a tool with wich I will be able to do it easly ?


----------



## Viperelite

I'm not really sure how to make a graph with a log file but are you sure your clock's are not fluctuating when the card is benchmarking? It almost sounds like your card is throttling itself back. I have looked around google and some people with the same model of card were having issues where the PowerPlay / ULPS was making there cards down clock in some way but all those topics were from like 2012.

What version drivers are you using?


----------



## TheWhiteSock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viperelite*
> 
> I'm not really sure how to make a graph with a log file but are you sure your clock's are not fluctuating when the card is benchmarking? It almost sounds like your card is throttling itself back. I have looked around google and some people with the same model of card were having issues where the PowerPlay / ULPS was making there cards down clock in some way but all those topics were from like 2012.
> 
> What version drivers are you using?


I manged to stabilize the clock with a +8 in the Power Limit (at stock I get 1.256V with a Core Clock of 975MHz). But still I get this fps lock.

I'm on the last beta driver 13.11.

Don't worry I've already done some similar graph with Excel it's a little tricky and time consuming but it actually work.


----------



## Viperelite

Could you try completely disabling the power saving ULPS / PowerPlay thing and re-test? The only info I can really find on this is about that possibly causing the issue. Obviously you don't want to run the cards on full 3D clocks on idle forever but figuring out what is causing the problem would be a good place to start.


----------



## TheWhiteSock

To disable ULPS/PowerPlay I have to check disable ULPS and launch the unofficial OC without PowerPlay or there is an other way ? I didn't found any option in CCC...

And by the way like I said before, in unofficial OC without PowerPlay I don't have the fps lock...

I think I will don't have te time to make a graph tonight.


----------



## btupsx

Just installed a PowerColor 7870 MYST card earlier in the week. Really pleased with the card. It is hot, loud, and long, but the first two are easily remedied with a healthy voltage drop. Running stock settings at 1.040 voltage, temps down to 64 under full load. *Nothing* can touch this for the price, unless you got one of those $170 7950's.


----------



## Wakalakaz

if anyone was thinking about getting one of these, now is the time. Crazy good sale going on at newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814131484


----------



## cmac68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakalakaz*
> 
> if anyone was thinking about getting one of these, now is the time. Crazy good sale going on at newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-TechBargains&cm_mmc=AFC-TechBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814131484


Better Yet!









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131521


----------



## Viperelite

If you are getting no lock without power play why use it if it is causing problems? Cmac68 refurbished hardware only has a 90 day warranty which some people won't go for.


----------



## Wakalakaz

looks like that one is sold out : /

i actually just stumbled on this as well http://slickdeals.net/f/6359848-5-of-entire-purchase-newegg-up-to-50-through-newegg-mobile-app

an extra 5% off of the 170 before rebate brings it down to 131.5

even better.


----------



## TheWhiteSock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viperelite*
> 
> If you are getting no lock without power play why use it if it is causing problems?


Cause I don't want to be always at full clock even in idle. And with my 2D/3D profiles I get instabillity while watching videos and, like I said before, the fps lock came from no where after several hours playing. And most of all, because when I bought a product, I expect it to work like a charm on arrival.

To night I will make a graph of whats going on at stock clock, OC with PowerPlay and OC without PowerPlay. And if in the end of the week, I don't find any solution, I will go for a return.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

How much does this beat a GTX 480?


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> How much does this beat a GTX 480?


A 1200 core 7870LE is par with the GTX670 and HD7970 (Stock). Not sure, but isn't the 480 par with the 650 TI Boost Ed?


----------



## Viperelite

Does HWMonitor properly report the temperatures for these cards? I just got my Powercolor HD 7870 PCS and I am getting an idle temperature of 24 degrees Celsius. Is it normal for this card to idle at such a low temperature? My 260 idle was like 40-45C


----------



## Viperelite

Well after running a benchmark on the free version of Unigine Valley Benchmark I hit a max temperature of 65 and after letting the temps go back down it is idling at 28. I'm surprised how cool this card runs with a single fan and aluminum heat sink. Seems to be hitting full load as far as I can tell. CCC overdrive was showing 100% activity.

Edit: Ran a second test on the same program but with all options on max. It still maxed out the temp at 65C , and under GPUz Sensors tab VRM temp 1 and VRM temp 2 maxed out at 60C.

Score was 1044 with average fps of 25. 14 minimum fps and 48 maximum. Does that seem fairly normal for max graphics valley benchmark? Clocks are still stock at 975 core 1500 memory.


----------



## M3TAl

Why wouldn't it idle decently low? 300 MHz core and 0.8V. Mine idles anywhere from 28-35C depending on ambient. My typical ambient is 27-28C so usually around 34-35C idle.


----------



## btupsx

Really loving the versatility of this card, reminds me of the 1.8/2.0 turbo engines from VW; can dial them back for efficiency, or pump them up to scream







So far can undervolt to about 100W under load (measured using kill-a-watt) running @ 975, or open it up to 1225 while pulling ~250W. Currently pulling ~50k PPD @ 1025 core on a 8900 WU. Definitely have to address VRM and RAM cooling, as it throttles back even undervolted. How do these play with any of the Accelero coolers? Have seen some people put the S1 on it no problem, and temps plummet.


----------



## Highro

hi i got a sapphire 7870 xt and i can't seem to get it working, games crash on any setting i put it on. any ideas?


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Why wouldn't it idle decently low? 300 MHz core and 0.8V. Mine idles anywhere from 28-35C depending on ambient. My typical ambient is 27-28C so usually around 34-35C idle.


30-34C here


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viperelite*
> 
> Well after running a benchmark on the free version of Unigine Valley Benchmark I hit a max temperature of 65 and after letting the temps go back down it is idling at 28. I'm surprised how cool this card runs with a single fan and aluminum heat sink. Seems to be hitting full load as far as I can tell. CCC overdrive was showing 100% activity.
> 
> Edit: Ran a second test on the same program but with all options on max. It still maxed out the temp at 65C , and under GPUz Sensors tab VRM temp 1 and VRM temp 2 maxed out at 60C.
> 
> Score was 1044 with average fps of 25. 14 minimum fps and 48 maximum. Does that seem fairly normal for max graphics valley benchmark? Clocks are still stock at 975 core 1500 memory.


Looks about right given your CPU. I get 1800 score, min-avg-max: 22,44,80 with extreme preset and Intel Core i5 2500K.


----------



## Viperelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Looks about right given your CPU. I get 1800 score, min-avg-max: 22,44,80 with extreme preset and Intel Core i5 2500K.


Yeah I already knew that the CPU would be a bottleneck until I can get an 83XX series sometime next year. I got this one for like 90$ or less so I can't complain. Still to cheap to spend the money to buy intel even though there really is no competition performance wise.

Edit: Should I be concerned about seeing my 12V drop from 12.13 to 11.88 under load? Also I seem to be getting crazy fluctuations in the core clock and power reading while running a benchmark on Unigine valley. But at the same time If i try it in a game the core clock stays at high performance the whole time as well as stable power readings.

Is that normal for a benchmark to have the card constantly dropping the clock and voltages where as a game will not drop them?


----------



## spanielgita

Hello all,

I have been reading this forum quite a bit!

Tonight I did the oats2012 cooling solution and I must say its working like a charm.
Didn't take long to install and the noise reduction is worth it alone.

Previous gaming temps were a (noisy stock vtx3d) 80+ temps

Now I'm looking at around 65 degrees and less If I limit my framerate in games like BF3 to 70fps.
That gives me 59c.

Ok I have a few questions;

I have upgraded my vga bios to vtx3d .31

Now I can put my core clock up to sat 1000mhz and apply but when I go in game it reverts to 925mhz!?

Also, is there a way of settings profiles for your system fans as this is what my gpu cooling fans are hooked up to.
dont want to be running them 100% when I'm browsing the net etc.


----------



## M3TAl

Are the fans PWM, if so yes you can set fan curves with either motherboard software or SpeedFan. Might be clocking down to 925 MHz due to power draw, have you increased the power limit?


----------



## spanielgita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are the fans PWM, if so yes you can set fan curves with either motherboard software or SpeedFan. Might be clocking down to 925 MHz due to power draw, have you increased the power limit?


Yeah I have increased them to 100% with speedfan. was just wondering if there is an easier way to switch between say 100% and 60%?

Yeah power limit is set to +8 on afterburner.

Can't change the voltage settings? is that normal?


----------



## M3TAl

Well I haven't really used Speed Fan but I know you can set a fan curve, but of course it will be based on CPU temps instead of GPU. Think there is some adapters out there to connect regular 120mm fans to the card's fan connector. That way you can set fan curve in say Afterburner.

Have you tried a higher power limit? Did you unlock voltage control in settings?


----------



## spanielgita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well I haven't really used Speed Fan but I know you can set a fan curve, but of course it will be based on CPU temps instead of GPU. Think there is some adapters out there to connect regular 120mm fans to the card's fan connector. That way you can set fan curve in say Afterburner.
> 
> Have you tried a higher power limit? Did you unlock voltage control in settings?


Thanks for suggesting curves. I just worked it out now! Automatically adjust the system fans for the GPU current temp! excellent.

How high should i go re power limit. only went to 10% so far. stopped the cycling between 63% and 100% gpu usage.

Yeah i unlocked it in the settings. maybe I need the beta version of afterburner?


----------



## spanielgita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well I haven't really used Speed Fan but I know you can set a fan curve, but of course it will be based on CPU temps instead of GPU. Think there is some adapters out there to connect regular 120mm fans to the card's fan connector. That way you can set fan curve in say Afterburner.
> 
> Have you tried a higher power limit? Did you unlock voltage control in settings?


Got speedfan working fine, thanks for the suggestion.

Highest i went was 10% - is any higher safe?

Yeah i unlocked it in settings. no joy as slider is still greyed out.


----------



## NinosM1

Hey! As of today, I am an official 7870 XT sapphire owner!
I bought mine for 158 €. I was actually planning on buying the 7950 when they were on sale for 175 € But unfortunately on the day I wanted to buy the 7950 the price went up to 210 € which is a bit too high for me so I decided to buy a 7870 XT since it's basically a 7950 ( I know, it's probably 10/15% slower)









Anyways!

I'd like to ask some questions about the GPU and overclocking it

1. if i'd like to overclock my GPU what are the max clocks I can get while still having a stable card?
I've already overclocked my GPU from
To :



and I got this as a result on unigine heaven 4.0 with STOCK clocks:


and this on the overclocked settings: 

2. heres my second question, as you can see my card gets an average of 31,5FPS on overclocked settings. But whenever i look for benchmarks by other 7870 XT users I often see average fps score of 33/35+ and sometimes even above 40!, Is there something wrong with my card which makes it perform worse?

3. does my 7870 XT sapphire have the " boost" function? if yes, how do I enable it? and how do I overclock the boost ? ( it wouldn't make sense to me if I overclocked the coreclocks to 1200 while boost is probably 1100 )

4. When I was benchmarking my GPU with stock settings with unigine 4.0 I saw my degrees C, Mhz and FPS but if my card has boost function shouldn't the MHz go up to 1000+ ( I'm not sure what the boost clock is so I might be wrong with the 1000+ )

5. What are the ideal OC settings to let my card match a 7950 stock( or higher ) while stable?

6. do you guys have any battlefield 4 benchmarks with the 7870 XT? I've seen some on this forum but unfortunately they are so much and some members have bad fps while others can play it on ultra 1080P 40-70+ FPS.

I'm sorry for my bad English I'm from the Netherlands so forgive me if I made any mistakes









my PC specs:

m5a78l-m/usb3
7870 XT sapphire 2GB ( stock settings ATM ) ( old GPU : GTX 560 TI )
amd FX 6300 ( stock settings ATM since I don't know how to overlock it)
8GB ram ddr3 1333Mhz
1TB HDD 7200RPM 64MB cache


----------



## spanielgita

Sorry my bad! I had an older version of afterburner installed DUH!

thanks for your help


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinosM1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! As of today, I am an official 7870 XT sapphire owner!
> I bought mine for 158 €. I was actually planning on buying the 7950 when they were on sale for 175 € But unfortunately on the day I wanted to buy the 7950 the price went up to 210 € which is a bit too high for me so I decided to buy a 7870 XT since it's basically a 7950 ( I know, it's probably 10/15% slower)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways!
> 
> I'd like to ask some questions about the GPU and overclocking it
> 
> 1. if i'd like to overclock my GPU what are the max clocks I can get while still having a stable card?
> I've already overclocked my GPU from
> To :
> 
> 
> 
> and I got this as a result on unigine heaven 4.0 with STOCK clocks:
> 
> 
> and this on the overclocked settings:
> 
> 2. heres my second question, as you can see my card gets an average of 31,5FPS on overclocked settings. But whenever i look for benchmarks by other 7870 XT users I often see average fps score of 33/35+ and sometimes even above 40!, Is there something wrong with my card which makes it perform worse?
> 
> 3. does my 7870 XT sapphire have the " boost" function? if yes, how do I enable it? and how do I overclock the boost ? ( it wouldn't make sense to me if I overclocked the coreclocks to 1200 while boost is probably 1100 )
> 
> 4. When I was benchmarking my GPU with stock settings with unigine 4.0 I saw my degrees C, Mhz and FPS but if my card has boost function shouldn't the MHz go up to 1000+ ( I'm not sure what the boost clock is so I might be wrong with the 1000+ )
> 
> 5. What are the ideal OC settings to let my card match a 7950 stock( or higher ) while stable?
> 
> 6. do you guys have any battlefield 4 benchmarks with the 7870 XT? I've seen some on this forum but unfortunately they are so much and some members have bad fps while others can play it on ultra 1080P 40-70+ FPS.
> 
> I'm sorry for my bad English I'm from the Netherlands so forgive me if I made any mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my PC specs:
> 
> m5a78l-m/usb3
> 7870 XT sapphire 2GB ( stock settings ATM ) ( old GPU : GTX 560 TI )
> amd FX 6300 ( stock settings ATM since I don't know how to overlock it)
> 8GB ram ddr3 1333Mhz
> 1TB HDD 7200RPM 64MB cache


1. 1200 Mhz is pretty typical for a max oc, if your card is really good u might get a little higher, make sure you're watching temps on GPU and VRM

2. CPU affects the score somewhat. I can't give you a comparison, haven't run Heaven in long time and don't have it installed.

3. Stock clock is 925 Mhz boost is 975 MHz. Once you overclock to say 1100 MHz it should run at only 1100 Mhz unless it's throttling.

4. Same as 3.

5. Not really sure what clock matches a 7950, a random guess would be somewhere around 1100 MHz+.

6. BF4 Beta was very dependent on OS (ran much better on Windows 8) and CPU. The game was messed up with FX-6000 series CPU's until a patch maybe 2-3 days before the end of the Beta. I was one of the people getting a consistent 40-70 FPS at 1080P Ultra (either 2x MSAA or 0x depending on the mood







) ) Average was probably more around 50. I took some screenshots of it *here*.


----------



## NinosM1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 1. 1200 Mhz is pretty typical for a max oc, if your card is really good u might get a little higher, make sure you're watching temps on GPU and VRM
> 
> 2. CPU affects the score somewhat. I can't give you a comparison, haven't run Heaven in long time and don't have it installed.
> 
> 3. Stock clock is 925 Mhz boost is 975 MHz. Once you overclock to say 1100 MHz it should run at only 1100 Mhz unless it's throttling.
> 
> 4. Same as 3.
> 
> 5. Not really sure what clock matches a 7950, a random guess would be somewhere around 1100 MHz+.
> 
> 6. BF4 Beta was very dependent on OS (ran much better on Windows 8) and CPU. The game was messed up with FX-6000 series CPU's until a patch maybe 2-3 days before the end of the Beta. I was one of the people getting a consistent 40-70 FPS at 1080P Ultra (either 2x MSAA or 0x depending on the mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ) Average was probably more around 50. I took some screenshots of it *here*.


Ah! Thanks for replying and answering my questions!
Just 1 tiny question tho i'm not sure if you can answer it.
When I ran unigine heaven 4.0 my GPU made a weird rattling sound and sometimes sounds like squeezing something which makes a verry high noise. do you know if this is normal coilwhine? or something might be wrong with my GPU? I havent noticed anything bad yet except for the sounds.


----------



## M3TAl

Might be coil whine. Does it happen during the actual bench or when closing it?

I get coil whine on the closing screen of Unigine Valley which runs 1000-2000 fps.

Coil whine is normal. Unless it happens very loudly during normal gaming. Motherboards whine too. If you open your case up and stick your head in there during load you might be able to hear it lol.

If these noises happen during the bench or games then you might want to return the card. Sometimes they're just noisy.


----------



## NinosM1

Yes it happeneds only during benches and gaming. I've noticed it only happeneds when I use games/programs which are really demanding


----------



## Viperelite

Is it normal for the 12V readings on GPU-Z to fluctuate with the usage? I am getting a steady 12V reading of 12.13 but regularly drops to 12.09 and 12.06 while browsing or changing web pages. I was getting drops to around 11.88V while benchmarking. I have a snapshot of the readings and I also seem to be getting periodic spikes in the VDDC reading that isn't corresponding to gpu load. Does this look normal?



Edit: Did a benchmark with GPU-Z running and getting weird results. Random dropping of the core clock and changes in VDDC. Some spikes show over 1.4v? How can I make the core clock stay constant? Memory clock seems stable. There is no overclock.


----------



## medseven

Hi all, my first post in the 7870 Tahiti thread even though I have owned one for a little while.

I tried flashing my VTX3D Black edition to the .28 bios on the first page, unfortunately it bricked it!

However I pulled out my trusty 6450 I have lying around for times like this and flashed the original bios from the VTX that I saved and its working nice now.

I don't know why it bricked, im on the .32 bios from when I bought it but I did this under the impression I need the .28 bios on it to get the voltage unlocked so I can play a little with voltage in MSI Afterburner. Do I need the .28 bios to play with voltage in afterburner or am I confused!? I can get 1175 with stock voltage on the core so I would like to see what I can push to with a little voltage increase!?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viperelite*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal for the 12V readings on GPU-Z to fluctuate with the usage? I am getting a steady 12V reading of 12.13 but regularly drops to 12.09 and 12.06 while browsing or changing web pages. I was getting drops to around 11.88V while benchmarking. I have a snapshot of the readings and I also seem to be getting periodic spikes in the VDDC reading that isn't corresponding to gpu load. Does this look normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Did a benchmark with GPU-Z running and getting weird results. Random dropping of the core clock and changes in VDDC. Some spikes show over 1.4v? How can I make the core clock stay constant? Memory clock seems stable. There is no overclock.


Can't say I ever look at GPU-Z, especially when on desktop. For the 1 minute I looked at it while browsing OCN I didn't notice anything changing on 12V. Ran Valley bench and the 12V dropped from 12.34 V to 12.19 V. VDDC hit a max of 1.199 V, I run a 1125 MHz OC with voltage set to 1.213 V, both are set in BIOS of the card. No changes in core clock.

What does the core clock change to when running a bench? 925 MHz or something lower?


----------



## Viperelite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Can't say I ever look at GPU-Z, especially when on desktop. For the 1 minute I looked at it while browsing OCN I didn't notice anything changing on 12V. Ran Valley bench and the 12V dropped from 12.34 V to 12.19 V. VDDC hit a max of 1.199 V, I run a 1125 MHz OC with voltage set to 1.213 V, both are set in BIOS of the card. No changes in core clock.
> 
> What does the core clock change to when running a bench? 925 MHz or something lower?


It runs at 925 Mhz even though it is set with a stock boost of 975 Mhz. The dips in the graphs are the clock setting going down to 501 from 925, sometimes it hits 300 mhz.

I have actually managed since to *almost* get rid of the core clock drops. I was playing around with the power limit settings and after running a few bench marks the card almost never drops clocks or has VDDC spikes at +10% power limit. But I am somewhat scared to raise it any further. Is changing the power limit too much dangerous?

This seems really, really silly that I need to manually set the card's power limits +10% just to get the card to run stable when I haven't even OC'ed the card. And it still only reaches 925 Mhz when it is supposed to boost to 975 Mhz to boot lol. Is it possible this is a bad card or is it just some sort of driver/bad card bios problem?

Edit: I still seem to get mysterious drops from 3D clocks to 2D clocks for a split second every now and then on core and memory clock and seems to perfectly correspond with a large drop in the VDDC.


----------



## M3TAl

The clock fluctuating (from boost to stock 925) annoyed me greatly! I was using settings in Afterburner to get rid of it, running my own manual OC profile and idle profile that had to be switched manually, was quite annoying.

Finally the bios editor tool came out and I've used that ever since. No more fluctuations, no more problems.

Really don't know if something is wrong with your card. Your problems do seem a bit more extreme than the typical fluctuating to 925 MHz from boost clock. Seems like your card is throttling big time? How are the VRM temps?


----------



## Viperelite

The throttling seems to only happen with the power limit is at +8% or below. The random 2D drops I don't think are related to throttling or heat because I have the fan set to manual at 55% and the GPU temp maxes out at 68C. The VRM temp 1 and VRM temp 2 show a max of 62C. How hot can the VRM's get?

Is it safe to keep upping the power limit and benching? I can tell the power limit is allowing the card to work better because when I first tested at stock I got a score of 1088 on the free version maxed out and the fan on auto at 35% would keep the card under 65C. With the 10% power limit boost I need to have the manual 55% fan speed to stay under 70C and I got a score of 1358. So that's almost 300 point performance jump.

Actually now that I notice it the drop from 3D to 2D clocks while benching with Unigine Valley Benchmark happen exactly when the screen goes black to switch between scenes. It has done it a few times while under full load as well though


----------



## M3TAl

There is nothing wrong with increasing the power limit. All that is allow the card to pull more wattage. The more you OC the more wattage it pulls. Basically the power limit is exactly that, power *limit*.

Say power limit is set to 0% and that is 150W (don't know that the actual wattage is). That means once the card pulls 150W it will down clock to make sure it doesn't pull over 150W. Raise it to +20 and the limit is now 170W (again not sure if +1 actually correlates to 1W but I'm assuming here).

VRM's are good to 110C+. Mine have hit over 110C for very, very short periods of time. Personally I don't like going over 80C, but that's just me.

What about drivers? What version are you on? Was the previous version removed properly?


----------



## Viperelite

These are the first AMD/ATI drivers installed on this system. Seems really poorly designed that the default power limit can't support the card's own factory clock I will set it to 20%.

So if my card is staying under 70C and VRM under 65C I should be safe using a slower fan speed? It is kind of noticeable at 55%. What is a good operating temperature to aim for that wont damage the GPU in long term but allows for a semi-quiet fan? 75C and under for the core temp?

Edit: I ran a benchmark with the power limit at 20% and it initially started out at the 975 Mhz boost clock. Then after about 15 seconds it clocked down to 925 Mhz and stayed there most of the time. It spiked up to 975 Mhz every now and then but just dropped back down. This doesn't seem right.

Also I am noticing now that my 12V readings are dropping down to as low as 11.75V from 12.13V with the power limit maxed out. I hope this isn't some sort of PSU problem. I just got this thing a few months ago ffs.


----------



## M3TAl

Pretty sure I've looked at TR2 review before and it was not exactly a great psu. You can lower the voltage at stock and still be 100% stable, it will also pull less watts and run cooler. Might fix the clock dropping to 925 MHz.

Stock VDDC is what 1.188 V? Try like 1.1 V , 1.05V, and 1.0 V. Set it with Afterburner.

EDIT: seems I'm referring to the older TR2 units... Guess they updated them and they're much better now. http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermaltake-TR2-700-W-Power-Supply-Review/1422/11


----------



## Viperelite

Well I'm using the 600w. Not sure on the exact model though. Which setting is it to change the VDDC? There is a greyed out "Core Voltage (mv)".


----------



## M3TAl

Did you go in settings and unlock voltage control and voltage monitoring?


----------



## Viperelite

I just tried changing the settings and restarted afterburner. It is still greyed out. Not sure if my model allows the voltage to change. It is AX7870 2GBD5-2DHP. It looks exactly like the card in this link except it doesn't have a + on the box it just says PCS. I cant find the exact model listed on there website but it is the same model number minus the PV2E part at the end.

http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=464


----------



## M3TAl

Have you tried the beta afterburner? I remember changing some settings in one of the files but I think that was only to get voltage to show actual voltage and not target voltage.


----------



## link1393

Try this with the last Beta version : http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/2910#post_20415341

This is to unlock the voltage control in AfterBurner


----------



## M3TAl

Hmm. Don't remember doing all that for mine. Might of done maybe one thing from that list. Maybe it's required for the Powecolor cards?


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Hmm. Don't remember doing all that for mine. Might of done maybe one thing from that list. Maybe it's required for the Powecolor cards?


Yes I have the PowerColor Model.

And at the same time in this tuto you activate some fontion in AB


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Hey guys,

My GTX 660 Ti is dying and I'm looking to purchase the PowerColor 7870 Tahiti LE, but I have questions about its compatibility with my system. Since it is a UEFI ready card, will it work with my non-UEFI motherboard (Gigabyte X58A-UD3R)?


----------



## M3TAl

My board is non-UEFI. No problems here.

Might as well save up for a 7950 or 7970 though at this point


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My board is non-UEFI. No problems here.
> 
> Might as well save up for a 7950 or 7970 though at this point


Alright, cool! The reason I am looking at the PowerColor 7870 XT is because it's currently $140 AR from Newegg, and from my research, it will perform fairly close to a 7950 when both are overclocked.


----------



## M3TAl

It will, just wished I had waited for a 7950. Think the VRM's are better on it. Don't think it has the super annoying clock fluctuation problems either.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It will, just wished I had waited for a 7950. Think the VRM's are better on it. Don't think it has the super annoying clock fluctuation problems either.


Hmm, will the VRM's be a big issue if I do not plan on increasing voltage? Also, do you mind going deeper into the clock fluctuation issues?


----------



## M3TAl

VRM will be fine on stock voltage, I really want to push it to 1.3V but these VRM's on my card get very toasty (seems more so than most others).

The card loves to fluctuate between the boost clock and stock clock. This causes the GPU usage to go up and down too 99% to like 65%. It's worse for some then others. Playing around with the power limit in CCC can help but it never got rid of it 100% for me. Only thing that fixed it completely was editing the bios which thankfully some one made a tool for that a few months back.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Alrighty then, stock voltage should be good enough for me. After dealing with Kepler, I thought I would be getting away from dynamic clock speeds, but I guess not... Thankfully there is a bios editor, so it shouldn't that big of a deal for me.

Thanks for your quick replies


----------



## Viperelite

Not sure If I did something wrong but tried with the beta version and followed the instructions as well as I could and it still won't allow for a change in voltage. I was playing CS:GO last night for a while and was getting noticeable hitching with the clock jumping to boost and back down to stock again so I just eliminated the boost for now and have it set to run at 925 Mhz max.

Hitching is gone with +20% power limit and boost clock removed. But this seems really ****ty that I can't even run my cards own factory boost clock because of the constant clock drops not to mention no room for overclocking. I would try a different PSU but I just bought this one and spent my money on this card so it is impossible at the moment.


----------



## medseven

Try Sapphire Trixx... Afterburner worked for me but forced the GPU and Memory to full clocks the whole time.... Sapphire Trixx worked a treat and it still clocks down for 2D and Video settings!


----------



## Viperelite

Wow ok the Sapphire Trixx utility has it unlocked completely by default. I will do some benching while trying a few different under volts. Thanks for the suggestion medseven been trying to change voltage since last night. So I have tried playing with voltage and It stays in boost clock more often under volted to 1100 VDDC. If I change the VDDC to 1050 I seem to get constant VDDC spikes up to 1.24V when the boost clock try's to click on but shuts off immediately after.

Is there any way I can turn off the boost feature even with the overclock set higher then stock? It seems the spike in voltage when the boost state tries to kick in is causing the card to fail in reaching the desired clock speed and kick out of boost for whatever reason. I want to try overclocking to 975 Mhz without the increase in VDDC that comes with the boost state.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Did someone here say that if the clock speeds go back and forth it means that the card is throttling? Because mine does that and suddenly I have noticed lag and a temperature drop. (1200/1600/+20)


----------



## Viperelite

M3tal was telling me earlier VRM temps can cause throttling but that is if they get to like 110C+. Use GPU-Z sensor tab to check the VRM temperatures after like 15 minutes of full load. Nice overclock btw. I hope I can get a decent OC if i ever figure out this stupid boost clock BS.

Is it worth trying beta AMD drivers or is it best to just stick with the 13.9 normal release?


----------



## M3TAl

If you want to remove the boost clock completely there is two options. Use manual profiles in Afterburner with Unofficial overclocking mode or edit the bios. Editing the bios is the way to go *BUT* never edit the bios until you're 100% sure the settings are stable.

I used the AB with manual profiles for awhile, this let me test OC's for stability with no clock fluctuating before the bios editor was available.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Well the VRM temps are at 65C max atm and the clock speeds seem to have stabilized somehow overnight, dunno why.


----------



## M3TAl

It's probably hitting the power limit. The fluctuating will depend on the game, how much it loads the card. Even with +20 some games would play fine with 0 fluctuation while others would fluctuate a lot. Drove me crazy!


----------



## Viperelite

Ive tried to enable the unofficial overclocking mode in the msi afterburner but It doesn't seem to do anything. I tried changing the mode to 2 to disable the power play power saving thing but it doesn't change anything :S

I'm noticing when the card kicks into boost state at 1.24v and runs at 975Mhz for a few seconds the 12V reading drops to 11.75V and then the boost deactivates going back to 1.1V the 12V reading doesn't go below 11.88V. It seems for some reason the boost state causes a .13 drop instantly in my 12V reading then kicks off in a few seconds, at idle the 12V reading is 12.13V steady. Really wish I had a spare PSU to test it with lmao.


----------



## M3TAl

Was AB installed after the display drivers? AB has to be re-installed every time the drivers are changed.


----------



## Viperelite

Yes. I installed the 13.9 drivers the day before I installed afterburner. Ive been using the Trixx utility atm because it allows VDDC change by default and I still can't get afterburner to allow it. Would there be a way of disabling the boost with Trixx? There is a setting for forcing constant voltage on Trixx but not sure if it is safe to use lol. I don't want to damage it.


----------



## picket23

What bios is everyone with throttling issues using? You should be on 032 or 028 as the ones in between were pretty unstable. lots of users with 031 etc were throttling as low as 500mhz in 3d apps. Personally my card couldn't hold boost/oc until I got onto 032. Even if you are editing voltages with a tool, you should definitely be using one of these as the base bios.

Just thought I'd throw it out there in case it helps. After I flashed to 032 I had no throttling issues, it just ran hot, which I fixed by editing the voltage down a touch. 1200mhz with no throttle for the last 8 months. 1.2v was fine for me @ that clock. I probably could have gone lower with volts, but temps weren't a problem so I didn't bother


----------



## Viperelite

How do I know which bios my card uses? And if it is the wrong one can I change it safely without voiding my warranty? I cant afford to replace it.

Edit: Found out the bios version is 015.030.000.001.000000. How do i know which number is the one I'm looking for?


----------



## medseven

Its the second lot of numbers... so you have bios revision 30......

Gpuz reports 32 for me.... I've never had any boost or throttling issues yet the VTX3D isn't sold with any boost feature.

If you do get into editing the bios do make sure you back up or original before you find a working alternative!


----------



## Viperelite

So revision 30 isn't stable? Is there any way for anyone to tell if I have attempted to change the bios if I need to send the card in if it fails? Like can I put the original bios back on and just send it in like normal? If anyone has any experience dealing with getting replacement cards after a bios change let me know.

Is there a specific tool anyone would recommend for editing the bios of the gpu?


----------



## NinosM1

I have bios revision 30 too, is there any way to flash it to the more stable bios version? and which one is the stable/best version? and where do I find the bios? I cant find them on sapphire website


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viperelite*
> 
> So revision 30 isn't stable? Is there any way for anyone to tell if I have attempted to change the bios if I need to send the card in if it fails? Like can I put the original bios back on and just send it in like normal? If anyone has any experience dealing with getting replacement cards after a bios change let me know.
> 
> Is there a specific tool anyone would recommend for editing the bios of the gpu?


Technically you could re-flash to original bios whether or not that is moral/legal well... Sure people probably do it all the time but really you shouldn't. It's up to you.

Here's the tool for editing the bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189089

The tool should really be in the OP. To get rid of boost put the same clock in #6 core clock and #0 core clock. I would post up a pic of my bios but I'm busy right now.


----------



## picket23

For the powercolor myst:
Powercolor actually sent me the revised bios to flash myself back when the issue was first around at the start of this year. You can email them and tell them what is happening and that the new bios will fix it. They might tell you to send them the card or they might let you flash it. If they tell you to send them the card, just man up and flash it yourself. I live in Australia and I don't think they have service centres here, so that is perhaps why they let me flash it myself.
You can find the 032 bios on TPU vbios database, its under the club3d 7870 joker card which is identical to the powercolor.

For the sapphire 7870 xt:
I don't know if you need a bios update, but I am pretty sure the same one will work with your cards too, if you need it. Search the thread to find out what other sapphire users did, if you like


----------



## medseven

You can reflash the original bios anytime you want. You can save the bios on your card by using GPUz, there's a small picture of a chip next to the bios number.

A simple flashing guide along with all the different bios's are on the front page of this thread!


----------



## spanielgita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> What bios is everyone with throttling issues using? You should be on 032 or 028 as the ones in between were pretty unstable. lots of users with 031 etc were throttling as low as 500mhz in 3d apps. Personally my card couldn't hold boost/oc until I got onto 032. Even if you are editing voltages with a tool, you should definitely be using one of these as the base bios.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw it out there in case it helps. After I flashed to 032 I had no throttling issues, it just ran hot, which I fixed by editing the voltage down a touch. 1200mhz with no throttle for the last 8 months. 1.2v was fine for me @ that clock. I probably could have gone lower with volts, but temps weren't a problem so I didn't bother


Thanks so much for this post!

MY card was throttling all over the place, even at stock settings! I was on .23 and upgraded to the powercolour .32

MY card is a vtx3d.

Running at 1000mhz no fluctuations 65c!

its a joy to see the afterburner graphs running in a straight line!


----------



## M3TAl

I don't trust the bios list. How do we know if the bios is for Hynix or Elpida memory? People always said the Sapphire cards have Hynix memory but mine is Elpida.

Wouldn't some of the more advanced timings and/or voltages be a little different between Hynix and Elpida?


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I don't trust the bios list. How do we know if the bios is for Hynix or Elpida memory? People always said the Sapphire cards have Hynix memory but mine is Elpida.
> 
> Wouldn't some of the more advanced timings and/or voltages be a little different between Hynix and Elpida?


I'm not sure how memory is controlled on gpus but that might be right. You could always check using vbe7, just open your own bios then open up one the downloaded one. It lists the memory type on the first page. I know people have had success flashing the powercolor bios onto sapphire cards but NFI what memory they had on theirs. My powercolor had Elpida.

If you do flash, it will likely change your fan profile though as that would be different between the two cards. You might need to fix that in vbe7 or afterburner.


----------



## M3TAl

Might of fixed all my problems when running stock but I've already fixed all the issues I had editing my stock bios anyways. Boost clock is just... annoying.


----------



## Viperelite

Well I am going to try to get in contact with someone from powercolor before I try to change the bios or anything. It seems fairly stable with the clock set to 925Mhz with no boost but Im still getting the VDDC spikes almost constantly. I have also now noticed with the increased power limit and stable clock my GPU load is jumping between 100% and 63-68% constantly now maybe the decreased load is causing it to kick out of boost clock.

I think I may be running into the CPU bottleneck I was expecting causing the gpu load to drop and dropping the boost clock with it but I won't know until I can either get an answer from the company or a better CPU.


----------



## M3TAl

That's what the GPU load does when switching between 975 MHz and 925 MHz.


----------



## TOMPPIX

Viperelite what games are you playing when the gpu load is dropping?


----------



## Viperelite

The constant spikes in load happen running Unigine Valley benchmark. Free version on maximum settings. The gpu load was almost always 100% when I was running the benchmark without the increase in power limit from looking at the other GPU-Z pics I posted.

It plays really smooth in every game though which is weird with the load spikes I was expecting hitching but the core clock doesn't drop anymore. Planetside 2, Skyrim, Cs:GO, GTA 4 all work way better then they did on my GTX 260 with hardly any hitching or stuttering. Only game I am having big stuttering issues with right now is Metro 2033 but I am guessing that has something to do with it having no V-Sync not so much GPU load spikes. But that really isn't so much "stuttering" as it is screen tearing.

Planetside 2 still turns into a lag fest on amp stations and bio labs but I am guessing that has to do with my slow CPU.


----------



## Shodin10k

I have just recently purchased a powercolor myst (great price of $120) and modded my bios using vbe7 (hi picket!) got my clocks stable and my temps low etc etc.

Now my question is that is there any real difference between bios .28 vs .32? Im using .28 right now, and wanted to know if there was any benefits to moving to .32.


----------



## abch4

Ok, the furthest I could get this card stable at was 1175MHz, I'll probably dial it back to 1150 for general use though. VTX3D model.

STOCK


1175


Still on the lookout for some fans to cool this thing though, the fan on it now is atrocious, too damn noisy


----------



## bios_R_us

So I've edited my Sapphire 7870xt BIOS with VBE7 as well, changed stock clock to 1000 and 1.1v, Turbo at 1100 and 1.256v, fan profile more aggressive (60% upwards) and TDP from 209 to 220.

Here's my GPUz screenshot now and Valley score. The max temps were 65c on the GPU and 70c on the VRMs. I'd say it's quite ok, what do you guys think?


----------



## M3TAl

Since we have such very similar systems, I'll run Valley as well. Really interesting that your max fps is higher than mine considering my 8350 is at 4.68 GHz and 7870 XT 1125/1500 no boost.

We're both on Windows 8 Pro too, hmmm. I even ran the test twice, got same max fps and 2nd time better min fps. Drivers are 13.11 Beta 7.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Since we have such very similar systems, I'll run Valley as well. Really interesting that your max fps is higher than mine considering my 8350 is at 4.68 GHz and 7870 XT 1125/1500 no boost.
> 
> We're both on Windows 8 Pro too, hmmm. I even ran the test twice, got same max fps and 2nd time better min fps. Drivers are 13.11 Beta 7.


Well I'm running Windows 8.1 but don't think that really matters at all. I am running Catalyst 13.9 though, since I've had several nasty issues with Beta drivers I refrain from getting them unless I REALLY need them for some reason 

CPU is stock undervolted, just max turbo bumped to 4300. I could do a run when I get home with similar CPU clocks, though my CPU/NB would need crazy volts for that, it's quite picky on me. Then again, from what I've seen CPU speed has little effect on Valley past a certain point, it's mostly GPU depended.

Are you sure that your GPU is not throttling down while benching? Keep GPUz running and check the sensor log, you may need to bump up the power limit. Otherwise, may just be the Beta drivers.

Cheers.


----------



## M3TAl

AB OSD is always on, constant 96-99% GPU usage no throttling or dips on core clock. Bios is edited too, the power limit was raised but don't remember what I raised it to.


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> I have just recently purchased a powercolor myst (great price of $120) and modded my bios using vbe7 (hi picket!) got my clocks stable and my temps low etc etc.
> 
> Now my question is that is there any real difference between bios .28 vs .32? Im using .28 right now, and wanted to know if there was any benefits to moving to .32.


Lol sup mate. I never tried 028 myself as I never had any issues once I got on to 032. All I know is that the card worked very well for me with 032 and lowered volts so I don't think there is any reason to even bother trying it unless you are unhappy with how your card is functioning.


----------



## Shodin10k

Thanks again picket. I just flashed to 032 to see if there was a difference in temps/performance.

For the thread this is my Valley run:


Card is 1150/1500 with boost disabled (VBE7 bios modded 032) voltage set to 1.187 power limit at 100% (no power limit used) Cat driver v. 13.9

Card is using non-stock cooling (Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo Pro)


----------



## Viperelite

I am not overly sure if this was happening before I switched to the 7870 but I was noticing in a CPU heavy game that there is a high pitched squeal/whine coming from the CPU area when it is under heavy load. I was thinking it had to do with having a new card that was more then the CPU could process but I noticed when I change my power settings in windows to High Performance instead of balanced I get a very noticeable whining or squealing noise that changes in pitch almost constantly. It seems when it is in full 100% power state either the CPU or motherboard is creating some sort of buzz.

I also noticed when in the bios the CPU stays in full power mode just like it would when you have the settings on High Performance but there is no squealing sound at all when in the bios. Is this something I should be concerned about? Seems very odd in only happens when windows is loaded.

I am trying to figure out the source of a strange occasional hitching I'm getting in skyrim and I thought it was related to the CPU switching to a lower power state that was causing the drop in GPU load because there was no drop in the clocks on the GPU at all during the hitching but when I tried the High Performance mode to stop the power state it started squealing loudly.


----------



## TOMPPIX

Viperelite the high pitched whine your hearing is called coil whine. Typically the whining isn't a "bad" sign. Most electronics whine/vibrate, just mostly at frequencies above what we can hear. Unfortunately sometimes you get PSUs, Video cards, or Motherboards that produce that annoying whine noise. However, the only bad thing about that noise is how annoying it is. Also, the motherboard is whining, but it might not be the motherboard's fault. If you have any spare PSUs you might try swapping just to double check and see if the whining remains.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya definitely coil whine likely coming from the motherboard. Really annoying


----------



## Memod

After going through this thread and seeing how people have fixed their fluctuations by editing with VBE7 I'm inclined to do the same. However I have no idea how to edit with this program, will someone who has adequate experience please explain the values in the "performance" section for me?

I have a powercolor myst which fluctuates from 1200mhz to 925mhz.

*EDIT:* Okay I figured it out. I overclocked the default bios to 1200mhz and 1256 VDDC in both state #6 and #0 so 3D clocks are the same as boost. I also up-ed the voltage by 20% and setting it as default. Lastly I pushed the fan profile up a little. So here are the readings in GPU-z:

*IDLE*


*LOAD*


*I'm slightly concerned by the spikes in the VDDC and GPU Load but otherwise everything looks okay. Can someone check these for me?*


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memod*
> 
> After going through this thread and seeing how people have fixed their fluctuations by editing with VBE7
> [...]
> *I'm slightly concerned by the spikes in the VDDC and GPU Load but otherwise everything looks okay. Can someone check these for me?*


Seems about right, though I would really watch the temps under load if you've upped the power limit and you're running full speed/voltages all the time. Spikes in VDCC should not go above 1.256, as long as they don't it's just vdrop. Also keep an eye on VRM temps, where do they top out at?

I've actually made another profile with 1000/1000 (so no turbo) and 1.1v which runs nice, smooth and cool (58c maxed out under gaming and 62c stress testing). My GPU has low ASIC quality though (58.something %) and I can't push more than 1125 without artefacts in OCCT no matter the voltage, that's why the extra 100 MHz aren't worth the temps and noise for me. Running a 7870xt "GHz" is about enough for me at the moment, may switch to the higher OC if I find a game that really demands it.

Cheers.


----------



## Memod

Ok, so I lowered the TDP(W) from 200-300w to 167-300w and that sort of fixed the spikes in GPU usage while idle; the VDDC spikes are also less prominent. Although they do come back now and again:



As for temps, I have never seen the VRM go above 75c while gaming so I think thats ok. I also have a very low asic- 57.8% but I can push to 1225 quite easily and there's no artifacts or crashes in games so I assume its stable.


----------



## lovecityob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osbzo*
> 
> Do gpu-z tells truth about voltage? Becouse on stock it says my gpu have 1V, and when i change voltage to 1.2V it says i got 1.1...
> And what can i do to have stable core clock? I reeeealy need to use power limit?
> I checking everything i can and :
> 1) stock voltage + power limit 20 = i can make 1160 stable on core [when i use more i got black screen]
> 2) force voltage to 1.2 + power limit 0 = core is changing from 925 to OC clock and it works like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 3) force voltage to 1.2 + power limit 20 = gpu-z still tell my that my voltage is 1.1 [1.1V x 177A = 190W] and i still can get only 1160 core clock
> 4) force voltage to 1.25 + power limit 20 = black screen
> I really got some ****y item?
> My temps are ok, i tested 0.30 and 0.28 BIOS
> I'm losing hope...


Yes GPU-Z tells real voltage. The voltage you're trying to change is target voltage.

Did you ever try disabling powerplay or ULPS?


----------



## Veky

If someone changed this value http://s696.photobucket.com/user/Veki_os/media/1500_zpsd802c1a6.jpg.html to lower value and having problems with screen flickering and Youtube gray screen on videos change it back to default because ATI changed something in drivers 13..11 Beta 3 and up.
I was having that value at 750MHz for 2-3 months and everything was Ok with every driver but from driver 13.11 Beta 3 and up it causing big problems.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I was having that value at 750MHz for 2-3 months and everything was Ok with every driver but from driver 13.11 Beta 3 and up it causing big problems.


I have it at 750 and im using 13.11_b7 at the moment. YT works just fine. i've had some issues with screen going gray and computer hang at about once a week. These are the same ones i saw when i set 2D voltage too low before VBE7 came out and i was messing around with 2D voltage in AB. I guess i have to up the voltage a bit.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Hey guys, I've been researching optimizing my PC for BF4 and found out that windows 8.1 will increase frames. However I'm unsure if I should upgrade my OS to 8.1 since I'm already getting 60 frames on lowish settings. If I could get 60 frames on high/ultra settings while recording it might be worth it. Or if it were truly awesome I might get a 120hz monitor. So do you guys know if win 8.1 + bf4 with our card (mine is sapphire 7870 xt) will significantly increase frames? (I mean like 20 frames minimum)


----------



## RaXelliX

Yeah it will increase performance but i doubt you'll be able to jump from 60fps low to 60fps high.
Frankly im suprised you're getting such low framerates. When i was testing bf4 beta i got about 38-50 fps on ultra (I had only motion blur disabled and AA was at 2xMSAA).
Considering the game is now out and drivers are continiously optimized i would get even more. That is is i played bf4 wich i dont since PvP is not really my cup of tea (im more of a co-op fan).


----------



## tugger434

i get 60 plus fps everything maxed out, only drops when cut scenes pop in,
club 3d clocked at 1000 and 1450
2500k i5 lowered to 3.2
windows 7 64
u should b able to pull ultra settings in campain,not sure bout mulitplayer


----------



## M3TAl

Single player != multiplayer, that's for sure. Who knows what you'll get with mantle. Also only 60 fps on lowish settings? Feel like that should be higher unless your CPU is holding it back.


----------



## M0reP0wer

yea I run fraps though. So much more hardware resources get used up when I record.


----------



## Terrere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> yea I run fraps though. So much more hardware resources get used up when I record.


I've done fraps before and it's a hog. I started using Mirillis Action! for my game recording and have LOVED it. It's relatively light on my computer and I didn't have any real noticeable frame rate drops. You can try it out and see how it performs for you.


----------



## RaXelliX

MSI Afterburner + Rivatuner Statistics Server also have prerecord capability now. As of versions 3.0.0 Beta 16 & RTSS 5.4.1 (5.5.0 is available for Nvidia users who want ShadowPlay alternative).
There is a small performance hit but it's not too big.


----------



## TOMPPIX

i have never flashed a gpu bios before so i want to know what happens if the flash fails and is there a way to recover the bios or is the card dead if the flash fails


----------



## M3TAl

Never had a flash fail but I think the procedure is to get a 2nd card (any card will work and assuming your board has more than 1 PCI-e slot) so you can boot into Windows. Have the bricked card in the 2nd PCI-e slot. Flash the bricked card with the backup of the original BIOS.

*ALWAYS BACKUP THE ORIGINAL BIOS*

You can choose which card to flash by using a number. From Karlitos' guide:
Quote:


> So the "0" in "Atiwinflash -f -p 0 7970XFX.rom " meant the first Card
> 
> 0 : First PCIe Slot
> 1: Second PCIe Slot
> 2: Third PCIe Slot
> 3: Forth PCIe Slot
> 
> So if you have 4 Cards you will have to enter those commands (No need to reboot between each flash, but very important to reboot at the end of the last flashed card)
> 
> atiwinflash -f -p 0 7970XFX.rom
> atiwinflash -f -p 1 7970XFX.rom
> atiwinflash -f -p 2 7970XFX.rom
> atiwinflash -f -p 3 7970XFX.rom


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOMPPIX*
> 
> i have never flashed a gpu bios before so i want to know what happens if the flash fails and is there a way to recover the bios or is the card dead if the flash fails


http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash/0_100


----------



## razaice

I just got a powercolor myst. Is it normal for my memory clocks to be labeled as 1500 in afterburner, but actually be 1361 when I see them in the OSD of afterburner? I've found that if I set them at 1538, they show up as 1502 in the OSD. Also, my voltage is labeled 1.188 but reads as 1.256 in OSD. The core clock reads the same on both though.


----------



## M3TAl

My memory would do the same thing sometimes. I leave it at 1500 and it reads 1500. 1.188 and 1.256 are the target voltages for 925mhz and 975mhz boost clock. Actual voltage will vary depending on load (vdroop).

Afterburner only shows target voltage by default and not actual voltage. There's a file you can edit to make it show actual voltage. Can't remember which one and I'm away from home right now, on my phone...


----------



## jlsmndz

I am experiencing that too. Btw i undervolted my Myst 1120 VDDC and OC'd it to 1100/1500 stable. temps topping at 69c on 15 mins Kombustor run.


----------



## TOMPPIX

i want the power limit in the bios at 20% what values should i change?


----------



## Shodin10k

209+20%=~250-251

So set powertune tdp to 250 or 251


----------



## Memod

Please use *250*. I used 251 and got artifacts once every 30 min.


----------



## Memod

Does this fluctuating VDDC mean anything?


----------



## rekd0514

So my brother has the Sapphire 7870 XT and it getting some slight artifacting (lines running across the screen) and the screen goes black at only 76C. Before this card would get to only around 83C and cause the PC to crash as well. That seems very low to be reaching thermal shut down to me even with all my experiences with previous card.

I haven't checked VRM temps yet, but is that normal for these cards or do you think it is a defective one. I am leaning toward defective as he is only running on stock settings.


----------



## Memod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rekd0514*
> 
> So my brother has the Sapphire 7870 XT and it getting some slight artifacting (lines running across the screen) and the screen goes black at only 76C. Before this card would get to only around 83C and cause the PC to crash as well. That seems very low to be reaching thermal shut down to me even with all my experiences with previous card.
> 
> I haven't checked VRM temps yet, but is that normal for these cards or do you think it is a defective one. I am leaning toward defective as he is only running on stock settings.


Has he overclocked or altered voltages? That sounds like a voltage problem.


----------



## M3TAl

If the card is stock then it's probably defective.


----------



## rekd0514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memod*
> 
> Has he overclocked or altered voltages? That sounds like a voltage problem.


Well in MSI Afterburner it shows it is set on 1188, but doesn't seem to be monitoring it correctly. Are there some settings I should be changing with this card? I haven't had to do much to get my 7970 overclocked / overvolted and working correctly.


----------



## iZMXi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOMPPIX*
> 
> i want the power limit in the bios at 20% what values should i change?


Raise the TDP.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Just ordered a second one of these from Newegg for some crossfire goodness.

I'll report back when I have it.


----------



## M3TAl

Making me jelly







. Don't have the $ to buy one (even though they're so insanely cheap right now) and would need a PSU upgrade too.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Hey guys, just got my 7870 XT and I'm super excited







one question though; is there a way to make gaming profiles without CCC? I find that CCC is conflicting with the memory clock setting in Trixx.


----------



## M3TAl

Does RadeonPro (if that's what it's called) do profiles? Haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Seems like it does. I'll give it a shot









Btw I did a quick and dirty OC, 1200/1550 with 10% power limit, and after 30 minutes of Heaven 4.0 it seems stable. No clock fluctuations, core temp capped at 70 C and VRM temps capped at 73, and Vcore was roughly around 1.2V. Does this look good for a 24/7 overclock?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M3TAl

If it's stable then it's good to go.


----------



## CravinR1

I was curious if someone with either a FX 6300 or a 3770K wanted to do a OCN comparison? I prefer the FX 6300 @ 4.5 as I've already gotten a LOT of benches with it and the 7950.

We could do some benches with the processor at the same oc (in order to take that out of the equation)

So far I have several benches with my FX 6300 @ 4.5 and my MSI TF3 7950 at 1100 core and 1450 memory

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7351528


----------



## Memod

Can someone please tell me whether this fluctuating gpu load and vddc is normal? And does anybody know the cause or fix for it?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I was curious if someone with either a FX 6300 or a 3770K wanted to do a OCN comparison? I prefer the FX 6300 @ 4.5 as I've already gotten a LOT of benches with it and the 7950.
> 
> We could do some benches with the processor at the same oc (in order to take that out of the equation)
> 
> So far I have several benches with my FX 6300 @ 4.5 and my MSI TF3 7950 at 1100 core and 1450 memory
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7351528


What kind of benches? I could disable a module in the 8350.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What kind of benches? I could disable a module in the 8350.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1441890/amd-fx-cpu-gpu-comparisons/0_100

Not extreme overclocks just average ones that most cards will hit. My cards can do 1160/1510 but ran at a even 1100/1450 since i've not seen a 7950 that couldn't hit that.


----------



## M3TAl

I run my 7870 XT on 1125/1500 due to VRM temps. It starts artifacting in Valley at around 1130+ at its current voltage. Not willing to raise the voltage until I get a heatsink modded on the VRM. Most 7870 XT's do 1200 easily though.

So would you like me to disable a module and set her to 4.5 GHz 1866 MHz memory? I've got Valley (can get Heaven), Dirt 3, and 3d mark/firestrike. I have a few of the other games but not downloaded. Only have like 15GB free on my games partition.


----------



## CravinR1

Sure would love the information. I will add a spreadsheet and graphs. Thanks for anyone willing to help


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Anyone else notice that MSI Afterburner is really unstable?


----------



## 21276

Should be able to add me to this club fairly soon, just purchased a PowerColor 7870 MYST off of another member and should have it by Friday


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> Anyone else notice that MSI Afterburner is really unstable?


Unstable in what way? Program crashes? Don't think it has ever crashed on me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner*
> 
> Should be able to add me to this club fairly soon, just purchased a PowerColor 7870 MYST off of another member and should have it by Friday


Welcome!







Don't forget to keep an eye on those VRM temps.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

The latest MSI Afterburner don't include Kombuster anymore?


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Unstable in what way? Program crashes? Don't think it has ever crashed on me.


My overclock on Trixx is extremely unstable with Afterburner. Maybe it just doesn't play nice with CCC, but it crashes almost instantly when I play Tera. Using Trixx, my OC (1200/1600) is Heaven stable, let alone Tera stable :/

FYI, I am using the 3.0 beta 15.


----------



## M3TAl

That's weird... Don't see how it could make an OC unstable. Thought well you know... 1200 MHz is 1200 MHz no matter what program got you there.

EDIT: unless AB is giving the GPU a diff voltage than TRIXX is?


----------



## kpopsaranghae

same voltage :


----------



## Garethax

I bought one of these cards (7870 Myst Powercolor) the other day, and while I am quite happy with the performance I cannot seem to make the card stop throttling. The chip's Bios is version 32 and I have it at +11% Watts, however I cannot control voltage on the chip at all, even after following all the guides in this thread... It constantly bounces between 925 and 975, setting the core clock higher makes no difference, or it doesn't for very long. On top of this the Vrm's never reach 70c and the card barely hits 73 even in furmark after literally nearly an entire day of games, benchamarks and ge stability testing. Should I use that bios flashing utility to manually edit the power-play profile(s) or could I have a lemon. The chip is also in my sig rig.


----------



## CravinR1

My 7950 doesn't like to go over 65


----------



## Garethax

Seriously? I live in Florida lol it's still 30+c ambient here. I might try some of the mods people have for this chip, but I would rather not void the warranty on something that may not be functioning correctly, especially when I might be able to be at least a little more certain the chip is just throwing a fit because of heat. I mean it's at stock clocks in a case with a ton of airflow, I don't know what else I can do short of modding or possibly going water cooling, but I'm not sure I can justify doing any of that to a budget card that can't function properly stock...


----------



## dagan

I'm waiting for my card(7870 MYST) to come in







, I've been reading the thread guys and will the heat/noiste vram temp problem? I'm kind of a person that uses hardware for years before I move on so longevity is important, Making me consider on extended warranty thru service net newegg offers.


----------



## Memod

Has anyone used the UEFI part of the vBIOS? I heard that it allows for the GOP function in windows 8 ultra fast boot. So does that mean if I have use windows 7 there is no point in having the UEFI as part of my vBIOS?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Unstable in what way? Program crashes? Don't think it has ever crashed on me.
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to keep an eye on those VRM temps.


The card I sold him has the .32 bios on it, and as such I've never seen the vrms go above 80c even at 1200 core. So vrms shouldn't be a problem







. Memory overclocking on the other hand... Almost nonexistent.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

Noob question. I have the 7870 MYST and I was wondering what type of cooler it is (blower, etc)

And what good does updating bios do?

Thanks


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Sapphire Trixx fan settings aren't applying correctly on boot. The CCC fan settings take over until I go into Trixx and select custom fan settings (even though custom is already checked). This happens with CCC Overdrive being on or off. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> I'm waiting for my card(7870 MYST) to come in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I've been reading the thread guys and will the heat/noiste vram temp problem? I'm kind of a person that uses hardware for years before I move on so longevity is important, Making me consider on extended warranty thru service net newegg offers.


We had an old HD 4870 card that idled @ 78C stock. The temps on it maxed out at around 88C. That card ran 24/7 in a PC for 4 years.

I still have it, and it still runs today. Temperatures mean nothing. It's all about what the card is designed to run at. That card was designed to idle at high temperatures. The HD 7870 XT is DESIGNED to idle around 50C and max out around 83C (It throttles @ 87C). I'm pretty sure this card is built to last.


----------



## Memod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> We had an old HD 4870 card that idled @ 78C stock. The temps on it maxed out at around 88C. That card ran 24/7 in a PC for 4 years.
> 
> I still have it, and it still runs today. Temperatures mean nothing. It's all about what the card is designed to run at. That card was designed to idle at high temperatures. The HD 7870 XT is DESIGNED to idle around 50C and max out around 83C (It throttles @ 87C). I'm pretty sure this card is built to last.


What seriously? I'm pretty sure most people's 7870xt's idle at around 30C?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memod*
> 
> What seriously? I'm pretty sure most people's 7870xt's idle at around 30C?


According to Afterburner, my card is idling @ 44C. Fan is at 25%.

The reason my idle seems "high" is because I'm running 2 monitors, so the card's idle is at 500mhz core. It's lower if you've only got one screen.









EDIT: I just tested the card on a single monitor. the core is at 300mhz, and the core is idling @ 30C. If you only have one monitor, it does idle in the low 30's.


----------



## dagan

I've been reading problems people are having from uefi bios, my signature rig which is i7 950 x58 chipset, will this be an issue?


----------



## hultongar

When I raise the mem over 1500, I actually lose points in 3dmark 11. I now have crossfire, but when I ran my one Myst, I overclocked the core to 1253 ( i believe, it was close to that) and left the memory at 1500. I believe my 2500k was overclocked to 4.5. My score was P9614. That is with stock voltage and 20% power limit. Could you try those settings in 3dmark 11 performance and get back to me? Also, do you have the 028 bios like I do?







I love this card and that's why I bought another and crossfired them. Gotta love it...P13300, graphics score over 17000. These cards are beasts and I beat my son's overclocked Sapphire 7970 vaporX with 3770k by over 2000 points in 3dmark 11 performance.


----------



## Garethax

So anybody have any advice for trying to tame my card? Should I just flash the bios to .3 or .28? I've read a fair few posts of people who have no issues with .32, so I'm pretty baffled that absolutely nothing apart from the fan profiles in Afterburner get applied to my chip. And nothing I do alleviates the constant throttling, honestly I would love to be able to undervolt it a bit and just have it run cool and quiet at stock settings, because my CPU is kinda junk even at 4ghz. Though I've recently dropped it to 3.7 since I just wasn't seeing any measurable difference outside of benchmarks. Really I've no idea what to do =/ I have the stock bios backed up already, I just want the darn thing to work as advertised lol...


----------



## clark_b

Picked up one of the last Myst cards from Newegg. I know my CPU will probably bottleneck it, but for 139 AR I couldn't justify paying the same price for a 7850 when this was an option


----------



## Terrere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garethax*
> 
> So anybody have any advice for trying to tame my card? Should I just flash the bios to .3 or .28? I've read a fair few posts of people who have no issues with .32, so I'm pretty baffled that absolutely nothing apart from the fan profiles in Afterburner get applied to my chip. And nothing I do alleviates the constant throttling, honestly I would love to be able to undervolt it a bit and just have it run cool and quiet at stock settings, because my CPU is kinda junk even at 4ghz. Though I've recently dropped it to 3.7 since I just wasn't seeing any measurable difference outside of benchmarks. Really I've no idea what to do =/ I have the stock bios backed up already, I just want the darn thing to work as advertised lol...


Have you tried Sapphire Trixx? That's what I've been using and never had any issues with my overclocking or fan profiles. Also, do you have one of the voltage locked cards???


----------



## Garethax

I don't think I do, its' a Powercolor Myst, I will try Trixx and see if that changes anything.


----------



## Terrere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Picked up one of the last Myst cards from Newegg. I know my CPU will probably bottleneck it, but for 139 AR I couldn't justify paying the same price for a 7850 when this was an option


Jesus... that is a pretty good price... How much before rebate? ~190? Still 50 less than what I paid...


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrere*
> 
> Jesus... that is a pretty good price... How much before rebate? ~190? Still 50 less than what I paid...


I think it was like 169. Thankfully my impulsive buying habits didn't result in paying a good bit more for a Pitcairn 7870, which is what usually happens.
I'm excited to see how it performs after looking at you all's results.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

I know it has been mentioned, but I can't seem to find the mod that makes Afterburner display the vdrooped core voltage. If anyone can post a link to it, that would be awesome


----------



## M3TAl

Don't quote me on this but I think you go to MSI Afterburner/Profiles/VEN_1002&DEV_679E&SUBSYS_E246174B&REV_00&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg

Then change VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 1 to VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 0

Honestly I did this a very long time ago but I think that's what you do. When installing new versions of AB I never wipe all the files. This way all these little changes don't have to be redone over and over.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't quote me on this but I think you go to MSI Afterburner/Profiles/VEN_1002&DEV_679E&SUBSYS_E246174B&REV_00&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0.cfg
> 
> Then change VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 1 to VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 0
> 
> Honestly I did this a very long time ago but I think that's what you do. When installing new versions of AB I never wipe all the files. This way all these little changes don't have to be redone over and over.


Hmm, I can't find that line. I'm running the 3.0 Beta 16.


----------



## Garethax

Tried Trixx, still no control over watts, volts, or clock speeds at all, fan profile works fine though lol. It is very bizarre that both Afterburner and Trixx allow me to edit the voltage, and core/ memory values, (it will even adjust the values of the other programs accordingly when more than one is open) but the card just ignores them under load and does the same thing regardless. Asic quality is only 61.6% if that matters.
@ RaXelliX I would love to undervolt the card but I have no way of testing for stable values T_T


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memod*
> 
> Has anyone used the UEFI part of the vBIOS? I heard that it allows for the GOP function in windows 8 ultra fast boot. So does that mean if I have use windows 7 there is no point in having the UEFI as part of my vBIOS?


Precisely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Noob question. I have the 7870 MYST and I was wondering what type of cooler it is (blower, etc)
> 
> And what good does updating bios do?
> 
> Thanks


Yep it's a blower. Not very good one either. Updating vBIOS? Problably nothing in itself but when you mod it with VBE7 you can disable the stupid boost function and undervolt the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> I've been reading problems people are having from uefi bios, my signature rig which is i7 950 x58 chipset, will this be an issue?


Should not be a problem for most people.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*
> 
> Hmm, I can't find that line. I'm running the 3.0 Beta 16.


Interesting... Maybe I manually added them in a long time ago? Try adding these to the file I guess?


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Interesting... Maybe I manually added them in a long time ago? Try adding these to the file I guess?


Seems to have worked, thanks!


----------



## RaXelliX

Ok fan mod done. Removed shroud. Removed def fan and replaced thermal paste.
2x Corsair SP120 High Static Pressure High Performance fans. MX-2 thermal paste.

Temps:
Stock fan Core/VRM: 67/62 - Audible but not annoying
2xSP120 @ 7V Core/VRM: 65/64 - Completely silent
2xSP120 @ 12V Core/VRM: 48/47 - Louder than def but dat cooling...


----------



## Garethax

Well since I cannot alter my voltage in any meaningful way I'm considering using VBE7 and ATIFLASH to undervolt my card at stock clocks (925 omitted for 975 to avoid throttling). However I have no idea what voltage to use since I cannot test any for stability, my ASIC score is only 61.8, does anyone with a similar chip have any recommendations for the vcore? Also how do I make a fan profile to upload and replace my card's stock 3 point profile?


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garethax*
> 
> Well since I cannot alter my voltage in any meaningful way I'm considering using VBE7 and ATIFLASH to undervolt my card at stock clocks (925 omitted for 975 to avoid throttling). However I have no idea what voltage to use since I cannot test any for stability, my ASIC score is only 61.8, does anyone with a similar chip have any recommendations for the vcore? Also how do I make a fan profile to upload and replace my card's stock 3 point profile?


I've used VBE7 to undervolt (and slightly overclock) to 1000 @ 1.1v (stock is 1.187 for 925 and 1.256 for 975 on my card, ASIC is around 58). Voltage under load is actually around 1.05v for me, keeps temps in check-ish and makes me feeil it's a "GHz" edition 

You can do what I did (or try to, I don't know if TRIXX works on non Sapphire cards):
- Install Sapphire TRIXX
- use "force constant voltage" - that gives you voltage control
- set power limit to +15 or +20 (to make sure your selected clock is actually not backing down while you're testing)
- set the voltage to something you'd like to try (try 1v or 1.05v for 925 for example)
- check in GPUz that the voltage is actually changed, look at VDDC readings on the Sensors page under some kind of GPU load
- use a stress test program (I used OCCT because it has error check) and run it for as long as you feel you need to in order to consider your undervolting "stable"
- you can keep lowering until you'll get errors or the system will hang  reboot and repeat the process with higher voltages
- when you've found a stable low voltage for the desired clock do the same for the turbo clock 975, with a slight higher voltage of course
- once you've found the ones you like, set them with VBE7 and reboot

If the card has dual BIOS you're safer to do so.

I don't know what you can do to edit the fan profile to have more turn points, but I found the stock ones to be enough to create a custom profile that suits my needs.

Cheers and good luck, *always be careful when flashing your BIOS*.


----------



## Garethax

I'll give your clocks a try since I have seen similar clocks from other users before when reading back through this forum. My issue is I cannot control my clock speeds or voltage regardless of the program used, even CCC itself cannot make the clocks stay at whatever I set them to. The same applies to my vcore, I can change them both as much as I like, to whatever values I want, but the card ignores them entirely and continues throttling between 925 and 975 @ the respective default vcore settings. What's even stranger is the fact that afterburner, CCC, and trixx all detect my changes, but the chip just does what it wants regardless. All this on the .32 bios which nobody seems to have issues with. I'm wondering if I actually received a bad card or if it has a corrupt bios or something as I've never encountered anything like this lol.


----------



## bios_R_us

Even if you set the power limit all the way up in CCC and enable GPU overdrive, you're still throttling down from 975? That definitely shouldn't be happening. You can try setting a higher TDP with VBE7, careful not to go too high, I have mine set at ~222W I think.

What program do you use to check if the settings are applied / GPU throttles? Maybe it's got faulty readings?


----------



## Garethax

Gpuz, and afterburner have the same readings everytime (they show the core going from 925 to 975 over and over). I can also tell exactly when it throttles by the fps I see during benchmarking and the final result. Also as best I can tell the Watt settings only work for a limited time, if at all, it goes right back to throttling and the watts drop back to stock at load. Though I can get it to take hold one out of every five times give or take, in the end it always resets back to stock somehow, sometimes mid-game or benchmark.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Seem like the default voltage is 1.256v, I am stable at 1150/1500 but the temps are going up to 86 core and 104 vrm... Does lowering the voltage also reduce vrm heat or would that effect the core only?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garethax*
> 
> Well since I cannot alter my voltage in any meaningful way I'm considering using VBE7 and ATIFLASH to undervolt my card at stock clocks (925 omitted for 975 to avoid throttling). However I have no idea what voltage to use since I cannot test any for stability, my ASIC score is only 61.8, does anyone with a similar chip have any recommendations for the vcore? Also how do I make a fan profile to upload and replace my card's stock 3 point profile?


Instead of altering voltage you could change the powerlimit/TDP with VBE7. That won't potentially brick the card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> Seem like the default voltage is 1.256v, I am stable at 1150/1500 but the temps are going up to 86 core and 104 vrm... Does lowering the voltage also reduce vrm heat or would that effect the core only?


Lowering voltage will help VRM temps and Core temps. After all what is the job of the VRM? To regulate the voltage into something useful the Core can actually use.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Just got my 2nd HD 7870 MYST today. BIG performance jump over having just one in my computer. 60-80% improvement in most games.

I'll report back as I do more testing.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Can't seem to change voltage, even with latest beta Afterburner and unchecked unlock voltage control and monitoring.


----------



## Garethax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> Can't seem to change voltage, even with latest beta Afterburner and unchecked unlock voltage control and monitoring.


I have the same issue, what bios does your chip have? (Mine's is 015.032.000.000.000000) NVM got your tag mixed up w/ someone else's. Does your chip throttle itself constantly between 925 and 975 when under load? If other people are getting the same results from the same batch I suppose I will go ahead and just flash the darn thing.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

No my chip don't throttle, it artifacts on heaven at 1175 and crashes at 1200. Stable at 1150 but the VRM goes to 104... This is with 20% power.

BIOS Version 015.032.000.000.000000


----------



## Garethax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> No my chip don't throttle, it artifacts on heaven at 1175 and crashes at 1200. Stable at 1150 but the VRM goes to 104... This is with 20% power.
> 
> BIOS Version 015.032.000.000.000000


Huh maybe I literally just got a lemon, I can't even change my clock speeds haha. I'll try the bios flash and if anything at all is fishy I'm just going to RMA the card with its' stock bios.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

The throttling is because of heat I think. Changing the power control setting raises the temp threshold before it throttles. What are your temps?


----------



## Garethax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> The throttling is because of heat I think. Changing the power control setting raises the temp threshold before it throttles. What are your temps?


Card never goes above 70c vrms never above 65 in gaming, furmark gives me 73 and 67 respectively. It isn't temps, some people run a fair bit hotter with steady clocks, I literally cannot adjust mine at all, the card just ignores them and runs stock (which includes plenty of 925->975 throttling).


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garethax*
> 
> Card never goes above 70c vrms never above 65 in gaming, furmark gives me 73 and 67 respectively. It isn't temps, some people run a fair bit hotter with steady clocks, I literally cannot adjust mine at all, the card just ignores them and runs stock (which includes plenty of 925->975 throttling).


Off the top of my head, did you try a fresh OS install? Maybe something is messed up with your divers or some third party application. If you have the time and don't mind doing so, try a fresh Windows install, then just install the latest drivers (I usually don't get the BETAs as they sometimes have issues) and try enabling overdrive in CCC, bumping the power limit up and see what you get then.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

I don't know if this is a GPU problem but I've got blue screen now twice and I have no idea what the cause could be. So any ideas? The first one was about 2 months ago and the second was a few minutes ago. I have not installed new components. i5-4670 - Gigabyte H87-HD3 - 8GB kinston 1600MHz (2x4GB) - 7870 XT powercolor OC (1175/1600) + aftermarket cooler (65C temps) - xfx 550W pro - samsung 840 pro 128GB SSD


----------



## Terrere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> I don't know if this is a GPU problem but I've got blue screen now twice and I have no idea what the cause could be. So any ideas? The first one was about 2 months ago and the second was a few minutes ago. I have not installed new components. i5-4670 - Gigabyte H87-HD3 - 8GB kinston 1600MHz (2x4GB) - 7870 XT powercolor OC (1175/1600) + aftermarket cooler (65C temps) - xfx 550W pro - samsung 840 pro 128GB SSD


You can use BlueScreenView, it's a free and small utility you can download, to view your bluescreen and export it to a txt file for easy reading. That will tell you what caused your bluescreen or at least give you an idea of what you need to do.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrere*
> 
> You can use BlueScreenView, it's a free and small utility you can download, to view your bluescreen and export it to a txt file for easy reading. That will tell you what caused your bluescreen or at least give you an idea of what you need to do.


This is the information it gave me. What should I deduce from this other than it was caused by hal.dll file?

==================================================
Dump File : 111513-10810-01.dmp
Crash Time : 15.11.2013 18:11:48
Bug Check String :
Bug Check Code : 0x00000124
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`092b5028
Parameter 3 : 00000000`be000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`0100110a
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+12a3b
File Description :
Product Name :
Company :
File Version :
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\111513-10810-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 281 592
Dump File Time : 15.11.2013 18:12:35
==================================================


----------



## RaXelliX

HAL.DLL ispretty generic BSOd but Code 124 usually implies voltage shortage. I've had 124 when my CPU voltage was too low.
http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## Terrere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> HAL.DLL ispretty generic BSOd but Code 124 usually implies voltage shortage. I've had 124 when my CPU voltage was too low.
> http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


Yeah it's pretty generic. HAL.dll generally results from some type of hardware failure, but low voltages can definitely cause hardware to fail. Hepo, do you have a PSU Tester or Voltage meter anywhere that you could use to test your voltages? RaXelliX's idea on voltage is a good place to start.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrere*
> 
> Yeah it's pretty generic. HAL.dll generally results from some type of hardware failure, but low voltages can definitely cause hardware to fail. Hepo, do you have a PSU Tester or Voltage meter anywhere that you could use to test your voltages? RaXelliX's idea on voltage is a good place to start.


I guess I have one which you can stick in the wall if that's what you mean?


----------



## M3TAl

Is the CPU stock or overclocked? If overclocked then it's likely what they say, more voltage for CPU. If not overclocked then who knows?


----------



## Garethax

Well I went ahead and flashed it with stock settings, raised the TDP watts to 229 and left the volts alone (for the most part I made it 1181 for both profiles and upped the 925 to 975) and everything seems to be working great, card doesn't go over 67C now to boot. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is the CPU stock or overclocked? If overclocked then it's likely what they say, more voltage for CPU. If not overclocked then who knows?


I have i5-4670 and H87 board. Impossibru OC : /


----------



## M3TAl

Well you can try the BSOD help forum here on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/f/17986/crash-analysis-and-debugging

Make sure you follow the instructions and give them all the info they need.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garethax*
> 
> Well I went ahead and flashed it with stock settings, raised the TDP watts to 229 and left the volts alone (for the most part I made it 1181 for both profiles and upped the 925 to 975) and everything seems to be working great, card doesn't go over 67C now to boot. Thanks for the advice everyone.


You should still be able to undervolt I just recommended raising TDP because it's safer than lowering voltage when you don't know if it's stable. Raising TDP should never cause any problems except potentially more heat and power draw due to eliminating throttling.


----------



## clark_b

Okay, got mine installed last night. Ran Furmark to get an idea of temps and noise under load and noticed the VRM temps getting up around 90C.
What are okay temps for vrms?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Okay, got mine installed last night. Ran Furmark to get an idea of temps and noise under load and noticed the VRM temps getting up around 90C.
> What are okay temps for vrms?


90 is on the high side but not excessive (card starts throttling when VRM-s reach 115 degrees).

On another note i finished my OC now that i have custom cooling mounted on the card (2x Corsair SP120 @ 12V).
1260Mhz Core
1690Mhz Mem (6.7Ghz)

Thats ~27% over def 925Mhz clock and ~23% over 975Mhz boost clock.
Memory ~11% (Elpida is not the best).

Average temperatures are:

65c Core
80c VRM

Max voltage reported by GPU-Z: 1.203mV (BIOS is set to 1.225mV max).


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Okay, got mine installed last night. Ran Furmark to get an idea of temps and noise under load and noticed the VRM temps getting up around 90C.
> What are okay temps for vrms?


Well Furmark won't give you a real idea of temps, it will give you an unrealistic idea of temps. No game gives my card temps like Furmark. Only things that come close are Crysis 3 and Dead Space 3 which I just installed the other day (hits 100-300 FPS).

Furmark takes my VRM to 110C+. Crysis 3 VRM hits 90-100C depending on side intake fan speed. Most other games VRM is 65-85C.


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> I have i5-4670 and H87 board. Impossibru OC : /


no overclock? Because of locked cpu or too much heat from Haswell?
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is.
without the cpu overclocked you shouldn't see this stop code.
0x101 is the number one "raise vcore" stop code..


----------



## shushine4nep2ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> 90 is on the high side but not excessive (card starts throttling when VRM-s reach 115 degrees).
> 
> On another note i finished my OC now that i have custom cooling mounted on the card (2x Corsair SP120 @ 12V).
> 1260Mhz Core
> 1690Mhz Mem (6.7Ghz)
> 
> Thats ~27% over def 925Mhz clock and ~23% over 975Mhz boost clock.
> Memory ~11% (Elpida is not the best).
> 
> Average temperatures are:
> 
> 65c Core
> 80c VRM
> 
> Max voltage reported by GPU-Z: 1.203mV (BIOS is set to 1.225mV max).


custom cooling mounted on the card (2x Corsair SP120 @ 12V)
Interesting! Could we get a pic of that?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> custom cooling mounted on the card (2x Corsair SP120 @ 12V)
> Interesting! Could we get a pic of that?


Currently only from side as i forgot to get a pic from top before i inserted the card. The rubber band is what's holding the card leveled:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I will take more pics later this week when i clean the CPU heatsink. I promise


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shushine4nep2ne*
> 
> no overclock? Because of locked cpu or too much heat from Haswell?
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is.
> without the cpu overclocked you shouldn't see this stop code.
> 0x101 is the number one "raise vcore" stop code..


Obviously because it's locked... Also told that the temps were at 50-60C max


----------



## Vid Fortesque

Hello, I have Sapphire 7870XT for some time now, and I overclocked it to 1160/1600 with +20 power limit.
My problem is that 1200/1600 works just fine for testing but in games I get random artifacts etc. I know I should just up voltage, but even when I try that it just seems like it does not change anything. But that I can work with. Bigger problem is that when I got this card everything was ok when I was overclocking it so I left it like that. But recently I just wanted to juice it up a bit since I am getting another one for CF and I wanted to see what is max for this one. I started testing, and when I test with Valley and Heaven (just did that for start) boost clock just doesn't work that well. I mean, it is more on 925 than 1200 when testing. Like, 3 sec its 925, 1 sec 1200, then throtle back to 925.
I have Thermaltake Armor Revo with all fans inside, and Seasonic 850AM, 850W, so thats all covered for PSU and good cooling. Also, I have custom fan profiles, so my card never goes above 61-2 when testing, and vrm max is 73-4 (thats MAX, I mean it just once showed it). I don't get voltage spikes or something like that, but I tried just now to set core voltage in Afterburner to 1250 and it jumped to that voltage just once during the start of the test I think.
So I saw that kind of problems on pages before when I was reading this topic, but all of you have different cards, some have Myst, other Jokers, and I don't know what applies to who.








Also, I think my BIOS is 030, since it shows up in GPU-z 015.030
But every time someone said to update bios etc was when a person had Powercolor card, and someone said that doesn't apply to Sapphire one.
Thanks for your time, hoping I can resolve this soon enough.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vid Fortesque*
> 
> Hello, I have Sapphire 7870XT for some time now, and I overclocked it to 1160/1600 with +20 power limit.
> My problem is that 1200/1600 works just fine for testing but in games I get random artifacts etc. I know I should just up voltage, but even when I try that it just seems like it does not change anything. But that I can work with. Bigger problem is that when I got this card everything was ok when I was overclocking it so I left it like that. But recently I just wanted to juice it up a bit since I am getting another one for CF and I wanted to see what is max for this one. I started testing, and when I test with Valley and Heaven (just did that for start) boost clock just doesn't work that well. I mean, it is more on 925 than 1200 when testing. Like, 3 sec its 925, 1 sec 1200, then throtle back to 925.
> I have Thermaltake Armor Revo with all fans inside, and Seasonic 850AM, 850W, so thats all covered for PSU and good cooling. Also, I have custom fan profiles, so my card never goes above 61-2 when testing, and vrm max is 73-4 (thats MAX, I mean it just once showed it). I don't get voltage spikes or something like that, but I tried just now to set core voltage in Afterburner to 1250 and it jumped to that voltage just once during the start of the test I think.
> So I saw that kind of problems on pages before when I was reading this topic, but all of you have different cards, some have Myst, other Jokers, and I don't know what applies to who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think my BIOS is 030, since it shows up in GPU-z 015.030
> But every time someone said to update bios etc was when a person had Powercolor card, and someone said that doesn't apply to Sapphire one.
> Thanks for your time, hoping I can resolve this soon enough.


It seems like the card is throttling because it's not getting enough voltage. Try upping the voltage in Sapphire Trixx software and make sure "set constant voltage" is selected in afterburner. I have Myst and it took some doing to find a stable overclock. ASIC quality is 73% here and im running 1260/1690 @ 1.211 max (vBIOS set to 1.225 max) with TDP set to 300W. I had some throttling when it was at 250W.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> It seems like the card is throttling because it's not getting enough voltage. Try upping the voltage in Sapphire Trixx software and make sure "set constant voltage" is selected in afterburner. I have Myst and it took some doing to find a stable overclock. ASIC quality is 73% here and im running 1260/1690 @ 1.211 max (vBIOS set to 1.225 max) with TDP set to 300W. I had some throttling when it was at 250W.


Wow, what an OC you have there!! : O Do you have aftermarket cooling? You probably know already that (at least) with AMD catalyst software you can OC it all the way up to 1425/2000, not that I'd recommend doing so but certainly possible...


----------



## M3TAl

Ya pretty crazy OC, especialy on that voltage. My card only does 1125Mhz at 1.213 V.

What bios are you running? Has any one tested OC stability/limits with different bioses? Does one bios allow better/higher OC's then the others?


----------



## Vid Fortesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> It seems like the card is throttling because it's not getting enough voltage. Try upping the voltage in Sapphire Trixx software and make sure "set constant voltage" is selected in afterburner. I have Myst and it took some doing to find a stable overclock. ASIC quality is 73% here and im running 1260/1690 @ 1.211 max (vBIOS set to 1.225 max) with TDP set to 300W. I had some throttling when it was at 250W.


Well I made this comment right before I went on a trip, so I will not be home for 2 to 3 days, but when I return I will try just leaving voltage as it is, and just lowering core overclock to see if it throttles then. I don't know why, but I think Afterburner just works better than Trixx. Its got more options and it is better program overall. Also, I did set constant voltage, but I don't see it changing anything.
One thing that bums me is because I just don't see that big thermal difference when changing voltage. People say cards get hot and everything, but I set mine @ 1.250 and its running max 61-62C. And its on stock cooler but I changed fan profiles a little bit since it is not noisy at all even on 50% fans.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Wow, what an OC you have there!! : O Do you have aftermarket cooling? You probably know already that (at least) with AMD catalyst software you can OC it all the way up to 1425/2000, not that I'd recommend doing so but certainly possible...


Nope i've removed stock ventilator and shroud and repaced them with 2 x Corsair SP120 vents sitting on top (or below when card is in the case) of the stock heatsink. The stock heatsink is pretty crap actually. It's quite small and sits too low not allowing me to use vram heatsinks and better vrm cooling. I imagine if i used a proper aftermarket cooling such as accelero xtreme i could get even higher clocks.

I think better cooling would help me break 1300Mhz and 1700Mhz on memory. Im running a modified .32 vbios on powercolor myst.


----------



## gentagelse

Anyone know if the old accelero twin turbo pro, could fit the 7870 MYST? Had it on both my 4890 and 6870.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gentagelse*
> 
> Anyone know if the old accelero twin turbo pro, could fit the 7870 MYST? Had it on both my 4890 and 6870.


If it fits the 7870 then it fits on this as well. Apparently the 7870 and 6870 both have 53/53 spacing so if that's correct then it'll work.


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gentagelse*
> 
> Anyone know if the old accelero twin turbo pro, could fit the 7870 MYST? Had it on both my 4890 and 6870.


I have one on mine. Works perfectly


----------



## dagan

I've been playing with my recently received 7870 myst and have been pretty happy with it, The temp is a concern though, The cooler was really loud with the custom fan profile so I let the card do it's thing at 1150 core and 1500 memory with 20% power and core maxes at 83 and VRM seems to hit 100.
Is this normal? Should I return this card and maybe look for something more of a cooler card?


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Maybe turn the clocks back to 1100/1500 and fan at 60% with 10% Power.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> I've been playing with my recently received 7870 myst and have been pretty happy with it, The temp is a concern though, The cooler was really loud with the custom fan profile so I let the card do it's thing at 1150 core and 1500 memory with 20% power and core maxes at 83 and VRM seems to hit 100.
> Is this normal? Should I return this card and maybe look for something more of a cooler card?


Aftermarket coolers are one option as well. With Twin Turbo ii at 65C and VRM at ~67C (1200/1600/+20). Really quiet as well. (fan 60%)

accidentally posted twice, oh well...


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> I've been playing with my recently received 7870 myst and have been pretty happy with it, The temp is a concern though, The cooler was really loud with the custom fan profile so I let the card do it's thing at 1150 core and 1500 memory with 20% power and core maxes at 83 and VRM seems to hit 100.
> Is this normal? Should I return this card and maybe look for something more of a cooler card?


Aftermarket coolers are one option as well. With Twin Turbo ii at 65C and VRM at ~67C (1200/1600/+20). Really quiet as well. (fan 60%) Check my review in case of interest.

<


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Aftermarket coolers are one option as well. With Twin Turbo ii at 65C and VRM at ~67C (1200/1600/+20). Really quiet as well. (fan 60%) Check my review in case of interest.


I was wondering why would the Twin Turbo ii cooler better than my twin turbo pro. Do you think the 5th heat pipe actually makes a difference? (during heavy gaming, BF3 multi, im getting 74-76C. 75-77c on the VRM. Note: this is with 1150/1500 with boost disabled. Fan spins at a 1:1 ratio)


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Aftermarket coolers are one option as well. With Twin Turbo ii at 65C and VRM at ~67C (1200/1600/+20). Really quiet as well. (fan 60%) Check my review in case of interest.
> 
> <


Thanks for the info, I just wanted to make sure this was normal, I don't want to spend anymore money on cooler, Even without the overclock vrms are at 90's


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> I was wondering why would the Twin Turbo ii cooler better than my twin turbo pro. Do you think the 5th heat pipe actually makes a difference? (during heavy gaming, BF3 multi, im getting 74-76C. 75-77c on the VRM. Note: this is with 1150/1500 with boost disabled. Fan spins at a 1:1 ratio)


My message was for "dagan" =)


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> My message was for "dagan" =)


so my temps are normal? I played couple hours of sniper elite 2 and hit core 85c and Ben reached 100c. Without touching the fan profile. Clocks are core1050 20% power and stock men clock.


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> My message was for "dagan" =)


I was asking if you had a twin turbo ii, and if it cooled better than my twin turbo pro


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> I was asking if you had a twin turbo ii, and if it cooled better than my twin turbo pro


Ooooh, yes. I do have one atm. What speed are your fans at (%) ? Mine are at 60% and I get the ~65 in BF3 multi. (1200/1600/+20 PowLim.) I wouldn't necessarily buy twin turbo ii if I had twin turbo pro. You can try replacing your thermal paste with a quality one and see if that works.

"Fan spins at a 1:1 ratio" You mean like 1/1 = 100% ?


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Ooooh, yes. I do have one atm. What speed are your fans at (%) ? Mine are at 60% and I get the ~65 in BF3 multi. (1200/1600/+20 PowLim.) I wouldn't necessarily buy twin turbo ii if I had twin turbo pro. You can try replacing your thermal paste with a quality one and see if that works.
> 
> "Fan spins at a 1:1 ratio" You mean like 1/1 = 100% ?


my fan profile:

40c, 30% speed
60c, 50%
80c, 80%
90c, 100%

Im using arctic silver 5 on the card, but i have shin etsu and antec formula 6

Temps again in BF3 multi, im getting 74-76C core. 75-77c on the VRM.


----------



## M3TAl

None of those temps really help compare coolers unless you give either the temp of the room or the inside of the case.

Card running say 65C at 20C ambient? Or 65C at 30C ambient?


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> None of those temps really help compare coolers unless you give either the temp of the room or the inside of the case.
> 
> Card running say 65C at 20C ambient? Or 65C at 30C ambient?


Ambient is about 28C


----------



## daffy.duck

Have a little problem here.
Installed the latest beta drivers last night but upon reboot noticed GPU-z not keeping AB's overclock settings (I have AB to automatically start with Windows at the overclocked settings).
I have to manually apply them in AB even though AB is showing them as applied initially upon boot up.
Should I reinstall the drivers?


Solved:
Turns out OverDrive was interfering with AB


----------



## Mad Pistol

It looks like the HD 7870 MYST has gone EOL

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484

Such a shame. At the $139 final price on newegg, it was the biggest video card bargain of the century. It is an absolute beast for what it is.


----------



## Shodin10k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> You can try replacing your thermal paste with a quality one and see if that works.


So I decided to do what you suggested and use a different thermal paste instead. Looks like your suggestion worked. Temps are now 69-70c load on core, 70-71 on vrms (BF3 Multi)


----------



## HmoobYaj87

I have 2 x gently used 7870 tahiti le myst I might let go. Got them back when they were going for $239 from that newegg deal. Just upgraded to 2 x 7970.


----------



## medseven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> It looks like the HD 7870 MYST has gone EOL
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131484
> 
> Such a shame. At the $139 final price on newegg, it was the biggest video card bargain of the century. It is an absolute beast for what it is.


They all will be I reckon eventually just like the Pitcairn 7870's replaced with the 270 and 270x. There is quite a big gap in both price and performance between the 270x and the 280x at the moment. Before the refresh the gap between the 7870 Pitcairn (270x) and 7970 Tahiti XT (280x) had two cards.... the 7870 Tahiti LE and the 7950 Tahiti Pro.

I think its quite likely we will see a Radeon R9 280 (non X) in the foreseeable future. This card could be based on the Tahiti LE or the Tahiti Pro but it wouldn't surprise me if AMD baked a new card. At the moment they only offer the 260x and the 290 and 290x with support for True Audio, offering this as the bottom lower end and very top end. If they did bake a new card for the 280 (non X) they would have the True Audio feature available in the mainstream sector to.

So the card might get introduced again somewhere inbetween the price of the 270x and 280x. Whatever card AMD just to use you can guarantee it will cost more than what the 7870 Tahiti's do now, definitely a bargain.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodin10k*
> 
> So I decided to do what you suggested and use a different thermal paste instead. Looks like your suggestion worked. Temps are now 69-70c load on core, 70-71 on vrms (BF3 Multi)


Nice, at least some difference


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Guys... Can 7870 XT run crossfire with 280x since 7870 XT can crossfire with 7970 and 7970 can crossfire with 280x


----------



## clspdhax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Ooooh, yes. I do have one atm. What speed are your fans at (%) ? Mine are at 60% and I get the ~65 in BF3 multi. (1200/1600/+20 PowLim.) I wouldn't necessarily buy twin turbo ii if I had twin turbo pro. You can try replacing your thermal paste with a quality one and see if that works.
> 
> "Fan spins at a 1:1 ratio" You mean like 1/1 = 100% ?


Just a warning, (and you may already know) to be careful with any overclocking to the VRAM, as you seen yourself, from the factory--there are no heatsinks on them. There was another user here that ran 1600MHz, and he had permanent damage on one of his card after some time-frame at that setting.


----------



## RaXelliX

*Ok as promised more pics of the card:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*3DMark:*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm03/6509384
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm05/5493484/3dm05/5504574
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm06/17312609/3dm06/17451641
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dmv/4742219/3dmv/4873762
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6812348/3dm11/7545959
http://www.3dmark.com/is/1172554
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1048766
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1197664

*Heaven:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Valley:*
Extreme HD comparsion between 3 OS versions:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Win7 customized:

Win7 clean install:

Win8.1 clean install:



+ Basic & Extreme:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clspdhax1*
> 
> Just a warning, (and you may already know) to be careful with any overclocking to the VRAM, as you seen yourself, from the factory--there are no heatsinks on them. There was another user here that ran 1600MHz, and he had permanent damage on one of his card after some time-frame at that setting.


Yes I know. I have twin turbo II and the VRM heatsinks so no worries =)


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> *Ok as promised more pics of the card:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3DMark:*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm03/6509384
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm05/5493484/3dm05/5504574
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm06/17312609/3dm06/17451641
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dmv/4742219/3dmv/4873762
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6812348/3dm11/7545959
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/1172554
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1048766
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1197664
> 
> *Heaven:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Valley:*
> Extreme HD comparsion between 3 OS versions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Win7 customized:
> 
> Win7 clean install:
> 
> Win8.1 clean install:
> 
> 
> 
> + Basic & Extreme:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you OCed your CPU? And hey! How come your GPU not bend?? Mine bends very much...









My scores: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1339613


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Have you OCed your CPU? And hey! How come your GPU not bend?? Mine bends very much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scores: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1339613


Yes 2500K OC from 3.3Ghz to 4.7Ghz
I could do 5.0Ghz too if i went crazy with the voltage.

I use a rubber band that hold the card leveled. Hence no bending.
These scores reprisent 24/7 performance that is available. I could have done some crazy runs too but i like max 24/7 clock. What good is big clock if you cant use it right?


----------



## matagyula

Hi all!

This thread is already very helpful, but before I jump into false conclusions about my card, I'd like to ask You for help/info.

My Sapphire 7870 XT seems to be very "hot-headed" - at 20°C ambient temps. it idles at 37°C, and while gaming it goes up to 77°C. This is with the clock at 1100/1500 in CCC/Overdrive enabled, but the power control is at -10%. The max temperature was around 3-5°C lower with overdrive disabled/everything at stock setting. I've read a post suggesting lowering the core voltage, as the stock one is deemed too high - but MSI afterburner just crashed my PC when I enabled voltage modifications (and so I am rewriting most of this post for the second time ... ).

I upgraded from a Sapphire HD6870 in hope of lower temps, and mainly lower noise, as a quiet but powerful gaming PC is what I am aiming for.

One strange thing I noticed was the GPU utilization having minimal to no effect at all on the GPU temps. DotA 2 uses 20-40% of the GPU at most, yet still the card reaches 70+°C. The old one would be around 67°C, while being pushed to its limits (overclocked by a little bit).

I started looking at aftermarket cooling solutions, and so far I'm torn between the Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II (€38) and the Arctic Accelero S1 Plus (with a 120 mm Noctua fan perhaps) (€24 + €18 for the fan, which would make it more expensive that the TT II, heh). The Prolimatech MK-26 looks gorgeous, but the price (€59 without the fan(s)) makes it really hard to justify on a card I got for €170.

I've also read a post claiming a 3-4°C decrease in temperatures gained by applying new thermal paste, but to be honest, I'm looking for a way to drop temps by a good 10-15°C. My i5 2500K is kept cool and silent by a Noctua NH-D14 -> 4,4GHz @ 70°C under full load (but the fan speed kept low). While I gladly paid the premium for the CPU cooler as the CPU is something I'm going to be keeping a while longer, I am not so sure about paying over €40 for a GPU cooler with a ~2 year life-time before an upgrade is needed.

This turned into a wall of text pretty fast, sorry ^^

The TL;DR version - Sapphire HD 7870 XT very loud and hot - fans 65%+, temp 77°C, with 1100/1500, and -10% power set in CCC/Overdrive. GPU utilization seems to make no difference - even a slight load causes temps above 70°C, while 78°C is the max with furmark.

The questions - am I just unlucky with the silicon I got? Should I go straight for an aftermarket cooler or should I mess around with the voltages/re-apply thermal paste? Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Levys

Hi guys.
I was wondering if anyone of you encounter'd or know anyone ho has encounter'd what i have
namely a short circuit on the pcb, right behind (somewhat under) the power connector on the right side - see picture.



At the time of the incident i was watching YouTube, my card wasn't in an OC state and hadn't bin for a week.
Also my temps where never above 76c OC and the only thing i changed was the Thermal past. ( improved temps by +- -6c )

I have send the card of for rma and about a month later i recieved an email from the store saying
they won't replace the card







. They probably suspect a faulty psu, but i'm running Crossfire HD67**'s atm.
without problems. I explain'd my situation and they say'd they will replace it. I will believe it when it's deliver'd at my doorstep.


----------



## M3TAl

This is first time I've heard of this happening.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Guys... Can 7870 XT run crossfire with 280x since 7870 XT can crossfire with 7970 and 7970 can crossfire with 280x


I suppose it's possible since Crossfire works with GPUs of the same architecture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matagyula*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> This thread is already very helpful, but before I jump into false conclusions about my card, I'd like to ask You for help/info.
> 
> My Sapphire 7870 XT seems to be very "hot-headed" - at 20°C ambient temps. it idles at 37°C, and while gaming it goes up to 77°C. This is with the clock at 1100/1500 in CCC/Overdrive enabled, but the power control is at -10%. The max temperature was around 3-5°C lower with overdrive disabled/everything at stock setting. I've read a post suggesting lowering the core voltage, as the stock one is deemed too high - but MSI afterburner just crashed my PC when I enabled voltage modifications (and so I am rewriting most of this post for the second time ... ).
> 
> I upgraded from a Sapphire HD6870 in hope of lower temps, and mainly lower noise, as a quiet but powerful gaming PC is what I am aiming for.
> 
> One strange thing I noticed was the GPU utilization having minimal to no effect at all on the GPU temps. DotA 2 uses 20-40% of the GPU at most, yet still the card reaches 70+°C. The old one would be around 67°C, while being pushed to its limits (overclocked by a little bit).
> 
> I started looking at aftermarket cooling solutions, and so far I'm torn between the Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II (€38) and the Arctic Accelero S1 Plus (with a 120 mm Noctua fan perhaps) (€24 + €18 for the fan, which would make it more expensive that the TT II, heh). The Prolimatech MK-26 looks gorgeous, but the price (€59 without the fan(s)) makes it really hard to justify on a card I got for €170.
> 
> I've also read a post claiming a 3-4°C decrease in temperatures gained by applying new thermal paste, but to be honest, I'm looking for a way to drop temps by a good 10-15°C. My i5 2500K is kept cool and silent by a Noctua NH-D14 -> 4,4GHz @ 70°C under full load (but the fan speed kept low). While I gladly paid the premium for the CPU cooler as the CPU is something I'm going to be keeping a while longer, I am not so sure about paying over €40 for a GPU cooler with a ~2 year life-time before an upgrade is needed.
> 
> This turned into a wall of text pretty fast, sorry ^^
> 
> The TL;DR version - Sapphire HD 7870 XT very loud and hot - fans 65%+, temp 77°C, with 1100/1500, and -10% power set in CCC/Overdrive. GPU utilization seems to make no difference - even a slight load causes temps above 70°C, while 78°C is the max with furmark.
> 
> The questions - am I just unlucky with the silicon I got? Should I go straight for an aftermarket cooler or should I mess around with the voltages/re-apply thermal paste? Thanks for your help in advance


Your card is normal. I've had two 7870 XTs and they had an average idle temp of 38 C and during load they would usually go up to high 70s and even 80s.

This card is just a power hog. That's why it gets so hot.

If you want something cheap and fairly quiet, many people here on the forums have done the aftermarket fan mod. There's a tutorial on the front page. Basically you just use 2 120/140mm fans and attach them to the heat sink (or PCI brackets) with zipties. If you have spare zipties and fans it doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Levys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> This is first time I've heard of this happening.


I asked Club 3D if i'm the only one this has happen'd to and what the problem could be.
So far no response


----------



## matagyula

@eBombzor - thanks for your reply! I'll think some more on cooling solutions (no spare fans laying around). Could you comment on the GPU utilization/temperature situation, please? It seems like a very unnatural behaviour to me :S


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matagyula*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> This thread is already very helpful, but before I jump into false conclusions about my card, I'd like to ask You for help/info.
> 
> My Sapphire 7870 XT seems to be very "hot-headed" - at 20°C ambient temps. it idles at 37°C, and while gaming it goes up to 77°C. This is with the clock at 1100/1500 in CCC/Overdrive enabled, but the power control is at -10%. The max temperature was around 3-5°C lower with overdrive disabled/everything at stock setting. I've read a post suggesting lowering the core voltage, as the stock one is deemed too high - but MSI afterburner just crashed my PC when I enabled voltage modifications (and so I am rewriting most of this post for the second time ... ).
> 
> I upgraded from a Sapphire HD6870 in hope of lower temps, and mainly lower noise, as a quiet but powerful gaming PC is what I am aiming for.
> 
> One strange thing I noticed was the GPU utilization having minimal to no effect at all on the GPU temps. DotA 2 uses 20-40% of the GPU at most, yet still the card reaches 70+°C. The old one would be around 67°C, while being pushed to its limits (overclocked by a little bit).
> 
> I started looking at aftermarket cooling solutions, and so far I'm torn between the Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II (€38) and the Arctic Accelero S1 Plus (with a 120 mm Noctua fan perhaps) (€24 + €18 for the fan, which would make it more expensive that the TT II, heh). The Prolimatech MK-26 looks gorgeous, but the price (€59 without the fan(s)) makes it really hard to justify on a card I got for €170.
> 
> I've also read a post claiming a 3-4°C decrease in temperatures gained by applying new thermal paste, but to be honest, I'm looking for a way to drop temps by a good 10-15°C. My i5 2500K is kept cool and silent by a Noctua NH-D14 -> 4,4GHz @ 70°C under full load (but the fan speed kept low). While I gladly paid the premium for the CPU cooler as the CPU is something I'm going to be keeping a while longer, I am not so sure about paying over €40 for a GPU cooler with a ~2 year life-time before an upgrade is needed.
> 
> This turned into a wall of text pretty fast, sorry ^^
> 
> The TL;DR version - Sapphire HD 7870 XT very loud and hot - fans 65%+, temp 77°C, with 1100/1500, and -10% power set in CCC/Overdrive. GPU utilization seems to make no difference - even a slight load causes temps above 70°C, while 78°C is the max with furmark.
> 
> The questions - am I just unlucky with the silicon I got? Should I go straight for an aftermarket cooler or should I mess around with the voltages/re-apply thermal paste? Thanks for your help in advance


I'd try to replace the thermal paste and see if that works. After that you could consider the aftermarket solutions and other mods.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matagyula*
> 
> @eBombzor - thanks for your reply! I'll think some more on cooling solutions (no spare fans laying around). Could you comment on the GPU utilization/temperature situation, please? It seems like a very unnatural behaviour to me :S


Trust me, that happens to literally every graphics card. I don't know about the facts and info on this subject but you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## M3TAl

I should have the copper Enzotech MST-88 heatsink tomorrow. Going to attempt modding it to fit on the VRM. I'll let you guys know how it goes and if it does fit what the temp difference is.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I should have the copper Enzotech MST-88 heatsink tomorrow. Going to attempt modding it to fit on the VRM. I'll let you guys know how it goes and if it does fit what the temp difference is.


Nice. I've heard some monstrous temp drops with those heatsinks.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Holy macaroni, did you guys see this one!!!









http://www.legitreviews.com/nzxt-announces-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-kit_129649


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Guys... Can 7870 XT run crossfire with 280x since 7870 XT can crossfire with 7970 and 7970 can crossfire with 280x


R9-280X (7970GHz Edition Refresh), $300 Suggested MSRP for Reference Design
1 GHz Tahiti GPU, 2048 GCN Stream Processors, 32 ROPs, 128 TMUs, No TrueAudio
3 GB of GDDR5 on 384-Bit Bus @ 1500MHz x 4 (6 GHz)
250W Peak, 8Pin/6Pin Power Connectors
Crossfire Compatibility with R9-280X, R9-280, HD7970 GHz Ed., HD7970, HD7950, and HD7870 XT (Tahiti LE)


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Holy macaroni, did you guys see this one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/nzxt-announces-kraken-g10-liquid-cooled-gpu-mounting-kit_129649


Yep, you'll see alot of that in the future.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> Yep, you'll see alot of that in the future.


Hopefully


----------



## Meatdohx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Guys... Can 7870 XT run crossfire with 280x since 7870 XT can crossfire with 7970 and 7970 can crossfire with 280x


Yes it can.

You will have 2 gigs of ram instead of 3.

You would need to synch the core clock and mem clock of the 2 cards.

I would rather use the r280x on its own as you will have stutter problems if lets say your 7870 XT always throttle like they are known to.


----------



## M3TAl

NZXT has been hinting at that bracket for quite a few months now. Got to admit it does look sexy and $29.99 isn't too bad.

So you guys know there's another alternative to the Dwood bracket now. Richie_2010 just started selling his GPU COOL brackets. They come with a copper shim too.


----------



## Stay Puft

Does the Powercolor MYST have Voltage control through afterburner?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Does the Powercolor MYST have Voltage control through afterburner?


Yes


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Yes


Thanks mad. I picked one up from the egg for some 1300 core testing


----------



## M3TAl

Got the MST-88 on the VRM after MUCH RAGE!!! While away my dog ate the Fujipoly thermal pad I had on the stock heatsink which was intended to be used on the MST-88 heatsink as well. I had left it on the table after removing the heatsink. Just wow... Come on dog!!!
















I had to re-use a thermal pad from my motherboard VRM heatsink. I already know the Fujipoly is far superior to whats on there now. I got much better temps on the mobo with the Fujipoly then stock pad. There's not enough Fujipoly left over to use on the GPU VRM







.



Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!


----------



## RaXelliX

That thing is huge







...


----------



## M3TAl

Needs more work still... Need to move the hole I made just a tiny bit more to the left. Guess making the hole bigger will get the job done. Need better thermal pad too... Hmmm









EDIT: Was thinking... Anybody know if/how VRM Voltage In affects VRM temps? No matter what I do my VRM's have always been very toasty. I get a max VRM Voltage In of 12.344 V and min of 12.188 V.

Are all you people with really cool VRM's dipping below 12 V on load?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> That thing is huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what she said


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Got the MST-88 on the VRM after MUCH RAGE!!! While away my dog ate the Fujipoly thermal pad I had on the stock heatsink which was intended to be used on the MST-88 heatsink as well. I had left it on the table after removing the heatsink. Just wow... Come on dog!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to re-use a thermal pad from my motherboard VRM heatsink. I already know the Fujipoly is far superior to whats on there now. I got much better temps on the mobo with the Fujipoly then stock pad. There's not enough Fujipoly left over to use on the GPU VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!


Wow, that's.... really unfortunate, but it looks kind of hilarious (no offense lol). Have you tried contacting the manufacturer or the place you bought it from?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Needs more work still... Need to move the hole I made just a tiny bit more to the left. Guess making the hole bigger will get the job done. Need better thermal pad too... Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Was thinking... Anybody know if/how VRM Voltage In affects VRM temps? No matter what I do my VRM's have always been very toasty. I get a max VRM Voltage In of 12.344 V and min of 12.188 V.
> 
> Are all you people with really cool VRM's dipping below 12 V on load?


VRM voltage is uncontrollable but yes, VRM voltage does affect temps and even a slight increase in voltage can lead to exponential temps if they aren't getting cooled properly.


----------



## Rayzy

Help please.
I've got my Sapphire 7870XT Boost, now I'm trying to OC it. it seems like I can't be stable unless I leave the memory clock as stock, and I see that many here did the same. why is it like that? and how people here managed to get the memory clocks higher?


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayzy*
> 
> Help please.
> I've got my Sapphire 7870XT Boost, now I'm trying to OC it. it seems like I can't be stable unless I leave the memory clock as stock, and I see that many here did the same. why is it like that? and how people here managed to get the memory clocks higher?


I overclocked my memory from 1500 to 1600 but the increase in gaming and synthetic benchmarks were very minuscule, so it isn't worth the effort.
Raising the core clock speed is where you will see the biggest difference


----------



## Shodin10k

I agree on the memory clocks also. I tested 1550, 1575, 1600.

Didn't notice anything at all.

Quote from tomshardware about the card
"Besides, a 1,500 MHz factory setting is enough to prevent bandwidth bottlenecks from negatively influencing frame rates. If you care about the card's longevity, it's better to just leave the memory frequency be."


----------



## RacingGun

Damn I've been loving this video card. I'm still at stock speeds, but don't have any issues running Assassin's Creed 4 at 1920x1080, maxed settings, and 4x MSAA. I didn't expect it to be so awesome, but it's been amazing.


----------



## Moragg

Has anyone been doing any scrypt mining with these, and could give me a rough idea of how they perform? I was hoping for 400-450kH/s with one of these clocked at 1100/1500 (ish).


----------



## jlsmndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Has anyone been doing any scrypt mining with these, and could give me a rough idea of how they perform? I was hoping for 400-450kH/s with one of these clocked at 1100/1500 (ish).


max i got was 382 kh/s with 800 /1500 setting, if i go lower or higher with the clocks hashrate drops.
max temps i got was 62c for core and 61c for vrms.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Has anyone been doing any scrypt mining with these, and could give me a rough idea of how they perform? I was hoping for 400-450kH/s with one of these clocked at 1100/1500 (ish).


I had mine at 1000Mhz and 1600 Mhz. Pulled 300Kh/s


----------



## Moragg

That's a shame. Probably because of the bus width and 2GB of memory









If it's that low I'll just sell it on and buy some R9 290s for my rig - much better kH/s to W ratio. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jim_power

I bought the card just 1 week before R9 270X launches which is cheaper and a tad quicker. Don't ge me wrong the card is really fast but lost the deal! Must had done better research I guess! Is 270x much faster than ours??


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim_power*
> 
> I bought the card just 1 week before R9 270X launches which is cheaper and a tad quicker. Don't ge me wrong the card is really fast but lost the deal! Must had done better research I guess! Is 270x much faster than ours??


No. The 7870 XT and the 270X (which is a higher clocked Pitcairn) perform nearly identically. The 7870 XT might win ahead when overclocked though.


----------



## RaXelliX

270X faster than 7870XT?. Gimme a break. 270X is Pircairn vs 7870XT Tahiti. There is no way 270X is faster. Besides 1280 vs 1536 shaders. Only advantage is that is has slightly higher Pixel fillrate (32 vs 29.6).
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2466/radeon-r9-270x.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1860/radeon-hd-7870-xt.html


----------



## jim_power

Oh thanks guys, that calmed me down!


----------



## daffy.duck

These are my Arkham Origins benchmark runs with everything set to the highest except Anti-Aliasing, which was adjusted as seen below and Physx set to off.

My 7870XT was overclocked to 1150-1500.

FXAA - high

MSAA - 4x

MSAA - 8x

No AA


----------



## matagyula

After much pondering and wondering I ordered a Gelid Icy Vision - this exact model http://www.tichepc.sk/Gelid-ICY-VISION-A-VGA-cooler-GC-VGA02-02-.html?arg1=001 , should arrive in 7-10 days ^^ An early christmas present







hope it'll fit







(on a Sapphire 7870 XT)


----------



## RacingGun

Nice, have you had temperature problems with your card? I have the same one and have yet to see it heat up too anything even close to worrying. Then again, I haven't overclocked mine yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matagyula*
> 
> After much pondering and wondering I ordered a Gelid Icy Vision - this exact model http://www.tichepc.sk/Gelid-ICY-VISION-A-VGA-cooler-GC-VGA02-02-.html?arg1=001 , should arrive in 7-10 days ^^ An early christmas present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it'll fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (on a Sapphire 7870 XT)


----------



## matagyula

I didn't get the luck of the draw, so to speak







Mine gets very hot and loud at stock clocks, just today I played Max Payne 3 for an hour, the GPU topped out at 81°C on the core, and around 91°C on the VRM, with the fan spinning at ~77% :/ It was very loud and I finally gave in on ordering an aftermarket cooler for it.


----------



## RacingGun

Fair enough







Hopefully that new cooler helps!!


----------



## matagyula

Thanks! I hope so, too ^^


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> These are my Arkham Origins benchmark runs with everything set to the highest except Anti-Aliasing, which was adjusted as seen below and Physx set to off.
> 
> My 7870XT was overclocked to 1150-1500.
> 
> MSAA - 8x


Intresting coincidence. I just installed BAO yesterday and also ran some benches:

MSAA 8x:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






MSAA 2x:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







GPU OC @ 1260/1690


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Intresting coincidence. I just installed BAO yesterday and also ran some benches:
> 
> MSAA 8x:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSAA 2x:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU OC @ 1260/1690


What program are you using to measure the temps in the screenies?


----------



## M3TAl

Looks like Afterburner in combination with HWiNFO. I use the same setup for OSD.


----------



## RaXelliX

M3TAl is right. Latest AB Beta 17 + HWiNFO64 + RTSS 5.4.1


----------



## danb79

i have a xfx 7870 core edition can anyone tell me if i'd void my warranty by changing the paste for silver 5 and possibly replace the h/s? as there are non tamper stickers over the h/s screws?


----------



## M3TAl

I would never ever use Arctic Silver 5 on a GPU. It's capacitive and I just don't trust it. AS 5 was the king back in the day but pastes have come a long way since then. So many pastes perform the same or better than AS 5 while being non capacitive. Some are less expensive too while performing the same or better.

Edit: let me correct my statement. I would never use AS 5 on a bare die GPU. Not with all the little electronic parts right next to the die that often get TIM on them.


----------



## danb79

fair enough! will have to get some MX-4. The main thing i want to find out is weather my warranty will b voided?


----------



## jlsmndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danb79*
> 
> fair enough! will have to get some MX-4. The main thing i want to find out is weather my warranty will b voided?


Yes, warranty will be voided. If you're having temperature problems, try to undevolt your card.


----------



## danb79

Bumer!! not really getting problems but as its only a single fan its loud and runs at 90c @ 1100/1500 +8 (at stock it still hits high 80Ss) and its voltage locked i believe


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danb79*
> 
> i have a xfx 7870 core edition can anyone tell me if i'd void my warranty by changing the paste for silver 5 and possibly replace the h/s? as there are non tamper stickers over the h/s screws?


My 7870XT had warranty void stickers on the screws surrounding the GPU core, so i would say yes it would void the warranty. That said i repasted mine anyway and saw a 10 degree temp difference with MX-4 so worth it in my book.


----------



## M3TAl

Warranty void depends on the company. Some are okay with it. Not sure what XFX's stance is on replacing TIM.


----------



## RacingGun

To the earlier bitcoin mining question: I'm just trying it out now for lawls and I'm getting a consistent 460 Mhash/s at clocks of 1050/1500. Ofcourse my GPU is a toasty 81C... so there's that.









*Edit: 490 Mhash/s if I go up to 1100/1500 with the side off my case my temps drop to 75 C as well.

*Edit 2: which is approximately $0.30 per day... and I'm done with this


----------



## Vid Fortesque

Just wanted do say in this topic, I got another 7870XT, so now I have them Crossfired. I was afraid like everyone else, since only thing I hear about Crossfire is problems, and especialy 7870 XT with Tahiti core, I even got an idea that this series is just defective in some way. But, after I got second card (could not sell my first one for reasonable price, but wanted an upgrade), it was problem-free for me. Just installed it, connected the crossfire bridge and I was good to go. Just reinstalled my drivers, and even got them OC-ed at 1100/1600, top card just gets a bit hot (never above 75-ish), but in synthetic benchmarks I did get higher temps, Vrm hitting 97, but overclocked a bit more.
Anyway, every game I have tried works great, no plagued microstutter or what is it called, I heard AMD is working on fixing it, so maybe I just picked a right time for CF. Battlefield 4 everything max no drops (Im talking on 60fps/1080p) , Skyrim/modded, no frame drops, Borderlands 2... and thats just games I play now, but I will test it some more when I'm done with this ones, since my SSD is only 120 (need to upgrade) and I just don't have space.
So if anyone is thinking about giving it a shot, its a cheap but double upgrade. In my country, second hand go for 130$ in warranty, and that is really cheap for almost double the performance of your PC.













P.S. Don't mind my cable management issues, I took this shots just when I hooked it up to see if it will work properly.







And it does great. Only game I have problems with is World of Tanks since it does not support crossfire. I played it a lot before, but now, seeing it supports SLI but not Crossfire I just don't want to play it, since they probably got a deal with Nvidia, so out of not respecting me as a player I will put my money somewhere else.


----------



## RacingGun

Damn that's sweet, and great to hear. That is definitely my most likely upgrade path


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vid Fortesque*
> 
> Just wanted do say in this topic, I got another 7870XT, so now I have them Crossfired. I was afraid like everyone else, since only thing I hear about Crossfire is problems, and especialy 7870 XT with Tahiti core, I even got an idea that this series is just defective in some way. But, after I got second card (could not sell my first one for reasonable price, but wanted an upgrade), it was problem-free for me. Just installed it, connected the crossfire bridge and I was good to go. Just reinstalled my drivers, and even got them OC-ed at 1100/1600, top card just gets a bit hot (never above 75-ish), but in synthetic benchmarks I did get higher temps, Vrm hitting 97, but overclocked a bit more.
> Anyway, every game I have tried works great, no plagued microstutter or what is it called, I heard AMD is working on fixing it, so maybe I just picked a right time for CF. Battlefield 4 everything max no drops (Im talking on 60fps/1080p) , Skyrim/modded, no frame drops, Borderlands 2... and thats just games I play now, but I will test it some more when I'm done with this ones, since my SSD is only 120 (need to upgrade) and I just don't have space.
> So if anyone is thinking about giving it a shot, its a cheap but double upgrade. In my country, second hand go for 130$ in warranty, and that is really cheap for almost double the performance of your PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Don't mind my cable management issues, I took this shots just when I hooked it up to see if it will work properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it does great. Only game I have problems with is World of Tanks since it does not support crossfire. I played it a lot before, but now, seeing it supports SLI but not Crossfire I just don't want to play it, since they probably got a deal with Nvidia, so out of not respecting me as a player I will put my money somewhere else.


I also have a crossfire 7870XT build. I'm managing a CCC power control setting of 0% at a 1100/1500 OC to keep BF4/Furmark temps at ~80celcius max.

Battlefield 4 is the craziest stress-test for my computer. My GPU temps on BF4 are just 5celcius below what I get in Furmark 1080p 2xmsaa fullscreen. My old CPU OC ran @ 55celcius on Prime95 but would sometimes throttle on BF4 because it hit 62-64celcius! Therefore, I had to reduce the OC.

I also have intermittent atikmdag.sys BSODs when watching flash movies (turned off hardware acceleration and the secondary flash in chrome plugins) and playing BF4. Which drivers are you using? I'm using the recent 13.11 beta 9.4 drivers.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RacingGun*
> 
> Damn that's sweet, and great to hear. That is definitely my most likely upgrade path


I actually wouldn't recommend that.

I would wait until AMD partners start selling r9 290 cards with aftermarket coolers. If you can sell your 7870xt and replace it with an r9 290 for ~$200-250 difference, that would be my recommendation. If the 290 option is significantly more expensive than a 2nd 7870xt, I would just get the 7870xt.

With frame pacing improvements, crossfire is a much more viable option than it was even a year ago but there are still quite a few issues with driver support, compatibility issues at game launch, etc.


----------



## Vid Fortesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RacingGun*
> 
> Damn that's sweet, and great to hear. That is definitely my most likely upgrade path


Yeah, I should say go for it. Since this is my first crossfire build I just did not think everything will go smoothly, especially when I look up "7870xt crossfire" on google, first couple of results are people complaining. In fact, there are just no test or something like that (I found 1-2, but not that explanatory).
But since it was just plain cheap comparing price of my whole build and gaining double the performance I just bought it. And keep in mind that I am in very bad country when it comes to tech things (Serbia), and everything here costs more, and still got it new for ok price.

@ahmedmo1

Well, I will run some tests right now since I am planing a BF4 session, so I will report back bit later with temps. Those were on top of my head since I did testing about a week ago when I got it.
But, other than the fact I don't know exact temp numbers, no problems whatsoever, BF4 does take a toll on a hardware, but as I said, everything max, even 8x MSAA, and I had no errors, cards get used about 50%, with spikes up and down in usage, but constant 60fps (I limit it with Bandicam to 60fps) and no stuttering.
I OC with Afterburner, you should maybe try that, but that will not change temps. My exact OC is stock volts, +20% power limit (max) and 1100/1600 (Idk if 1600 on memory helps/makes a difference, I just saw it on some benchmarking website so I oc it like that). Also, I kind of use my computer as a console, I just play games on it, everything else (movies, browsing, work, that kind of stuff) I do on my laptop, but I sometimes just go on youtube and something like that with flash, but no problems.
My driver, I think I just yesterday updated to new 9.5 beta, from 9.2, something like that. But latest anyhow (did not have problems even before).

P.S. I just ran Valley benchmark, since it does get cards hot, for about 10 minutes + benchmarking, and max temperatures were 72C core and 95C vrm in GPU-Z. I look only on top card since its always hotter, bottom of course has no problems, and its about 10C or more cooler. But thats just synthetic benchmarks, they show max temps, but in games you should never hit that temp.
Also, I can't seem to open your build on forum, what model card do you have, and do you have a good case? I haven't used Myst edition of this card, I have seen people complain about its cooling and noise even in single card builds, but mine are Sapphire with dual fans, and its stock cooling on both. My case it Thermaltake Armor Revo with all optional fans added, so it has bottom and side, that helps.
For my CPU, I don't even look its temps, it has low temps even in prime95, in games it doesn't even get hot. Using Noctua NH-D14 on it.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vid Fortesque*
> 
> Yeah, I should say go for it. Since this is my first crossfire build I just did not think everything will go smoothly, especially when I look up "7870xt crossfire" on google, first couple of results are people complaining. In fact, there are just no test or something like that (I found 1-2, but not that explanatory).
> But since it was just plain cheap comparing price of my whole build and gaining double the performance I just bought it. And keep in mind that I am in very bad country when it comes to tech things (Serbia), and everything here costs more, and still got it new for ok price.
> 
> @ahmedmo1
> 
> Well, I will run some tests right now since I am planing a BF4 session, so I will report back bit later with temps. Those were on top of my head since I did testing about a week ago when I got it.
> But, other than the fact I don't know exact temp numbers, no problems whatsoever, BF4 does take a toll on a hardware, but as I said, everything max, even 8x MSAA, and I had no errors, cards get used about 50%, with spikes up and down in usage, but constant 60fps (I limit it with Bandicam to 60fps) and no stuttering.
> I OC with Afterburner, you should maybe try that, but that will not change temps. My exact OC is stock volts, +20% power limit (max) and 1100/1600 (Idk if 1600 on memory helps/makes a difference, I just saw it on some benchmarking website so I oc it like that). Also, I kind of use my computer as a console, I just play games on it, everything else (movies, browsing, work, that kind of stuff) I do on my laptop, but I sometimes just go on youtube and something like that with flash, but no problems.
> My driver, I think I just yesterday updated to new 9.5 beta, from 9.2, something like that. But latest anyhow (did not have problems even before).
> 
> P.S. I just ran Valley benchmark, since it does get cards hot, for about 10 minutes + benchmarking, and max temperatures were 72C core and 95C vrm in GPU-Z. I look only on top card since its always hotter, bottom of course has no problems, and its about 10C or more cooler. But thats just synthetic benchmarks, they show max temps, but in games you should never hit that temp.
> Also, I can't seem to open your build on forum, what model card do you have, and do you have a good case? I haven't used Myst edition of this card, I have seen people complain about its cooling and noise even in single card builds, but mine are Sapphire with dual fans, and its stock cooling on both. My case it Thermaltake Armor Revo with all optional fans added, so it has bottom and side, that helps.
> For my CPU, I don't even look its temps, it has low temps even in prime95, in games it doesn't even get hot. Using Noctua NH-D14 on it.


I updated my post before your reply.

I have 2 Sapphire 7870xt cards crossfired in a HAF-XB with two front Cougar 140mm case fans (run at low rpm to reduce noise). Fan profiles are stock for both cards.

I had the power limit @ +20%, which dramatically increased my gpu temperature during BF4 and Furmark (+10celcius vs 0% power limit). Currently, I have the cards running at 1100/[email protected] 0% power limit. Temps are 80celcius on core. There is no difference when OCing on AfterBurner. I would recommend you reduce the memory OC to stock 1500- it's the hottest component and memory OCing has virtually no effect on performance.


----------



## Vid Fortesque

Yeah, I just checked the temps, and BF4 (multiplayer) goes 68C core and 79C vrm, and thats max and it just stays like that. Max usage hit 51% on that top card, and fans were at 62%. Also, as you can see from pictures, my mobo gives cards a little clearance, so I guess that's where my side-fan also helps.
Maybe its your board/case since that does have an impact on CF setups that is the reason for your temperatures. Maybe someone else with CF setup will post about his temps, but I can't complain about mine, I'm even intrigued about how much can I OC them with staying under 90C vrm in games.

And about your previous post, I was also going to opt for 290x or just 290 since I heard its just as good, but bit cheaper, and for the price difference I could just get custom fans (for reference cards), but when I could not sell my 7870XT and had the money for an upgrade, I just went with Crossfire since I did not want my card laying around as it is fairly new and still under warranty.

P.S. I don't run FurMark, just ran it once when I got the card to see if it checks out fine, but I think its not a valid for checking temperature, since it is just pure synthetic and temperatures are not at all what I would expect from gaming.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vid Fortesque*
> 
> Yeah, I just checked the temps, and BF4 (multiplayer) goes 68C core and 79C vrm, and thats max and it just stays like that. Max usage hit 51% on that top card, and fans were at 62%. Also, as you can see from pictures, my mobo gives cards a little clearance, so I guess that's where my side-fan also helps.
> Maybe its your board/case since that does have an impact on CF setups that is the reason for your temperatures. Maybe someone else with CF setup will post about his temps, but I can't complain about mine, I'm even intrigued about how much can I OC them with staying under 90C vrm in games.
> 
> And about your previous post, I was also going to opt for 290x or just 290 since I heard its just as good, but bit cheaper, and for the price difference I could just get custom fans (for reference cards), but when I could not sell my 7870XT and had the money for an upgrade, I just went with Crossfire since I did not want my card laying around as it is fairly new and still under warranty.
> 
> P.S. I don't run FurMark, just ran it once when I got the card to see if it checks out fine, but I think its not a valid for checking temperature, since it is just pure synthetic and temperatures are not at all what I would expect from gaming.


I think FurMark is absolutely valid- it's basically Prime95's equivalent for GPUs. It is the gold standard for GPU stress-testing. I'm fine with my GPU temps- 80 celcius on FurMark with crossfire and an OC on a Tahiti is actually pretty cool.

As for selling a 7870xt, prices are actually heavily inflated atm in Canada as everyone is buying Tahiti-based cards for Litecoining. Alot of stores are sold out of cards and the street price for a 7950 has increased from $200 to ~$300. 7970s are now selling at ~$375 rather than $270. I hope this price inflation doesn't extend to r9 290/x.

I'm also interested in your performance in BF4- 60fps constant with 8X MSAA is unusually high.


----------



## M3TAl

Furmark is pretty ridiculous. No game I've ever played comes close to the temps Furmark produces.


----------



## Sadmoto

maybe with low settings an 8xmsaa,

I can tell you I can't even have everything at ultra @1080p when playing bf4 on a single 7870XT because of hitting a vram wall, let alone 8x msaa.
right now i play with everything at ultra except lighting,effects and decoration at high, 100% res scale and 90FoV, I use a max of 1900mb vram with 2xmsaa, 1700 without.

are you playing at 1024x768?


----------



## Vid Fortesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I think FurMark is absolutely valid- it's basically Prime95's equivalent for GPUs. It is the gold standard for GPU stress-testing. I'm fine with my GPU temps- 80 celcius on FurMark with crossfire and an OC on a Tahiti is actually pretty cool.
> 
> As for selling a 7870xt, prices are actually heavily inflated atm in Canada as everyone is buying Tahiti-based cards for Litecoining. Alot of stores are sold out of cards and the street price for a 7950 has increased from $200 to ~$300. 7970s are now selling at ~$375 rather than $270. I hope this price inflation doesn't extend to r9 290/x.
> 
> I'm also interested in your performance in BF4- 60fps constant with 8X MSAA is unusually high.


As member below you stated, I still think FurMark is rubbish for temperature testing of your OC if you plan on gaming. I agree, it is ok for stability testing and such, as I said, when I got the card I ran it in FurMark to see if everything checks out, but other than that I don't usually use it.
Glad you compared it to Prime95, also a program that I think is good for testing stability of CPU OC, but not temperature, as I think no game can get that much usage and bring it to that kind of temps. Thats why they are called synthetic, they basicly are meant to do what no game can.

On BF4 note, well, as I said, I limit my frames with Bandicam to 60 since my monitor can't show more like any other 60Hz monitor, but I will be happy to report tomorrow when I get back from work what fps can I get when its not limited. But considering I get no drops I should say its well over 60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> maybe with low settings an 8xmsaa,
> 
> I can tell you I can't even have everything at ultra @1080p when playing bf4 on a single 7870XT because of hitting a vram wall, let alone 8x msaa.
> right now i play with everything at ultra except lighting,effects and decoration at high, 100% res scale and 90FoV, I use a max of 1900mb vram with 2xmsaa, 1700 without.
> 
> are you playing at 1024x768?


No need for that kind of hate comments and making fun. I may be new on this forum, but I am no fool, nor do I intend to lie about something. Just sharing my experience. Since it is rather late here, I can't do much more testing or give you proof, but if you read my comments about it you would see I use 1080p, on a 60hz monitor so I have no need for more than 60fps, and I get them without a drop.
But it is set everything on max, for BF that is ultra (calling it max since I don't care if every game calls it max/ultra/very high, or whatever, we all know what max is and that is everything as high as it goes).
I will double check my settings now, but I can get you some proof or something if you want tomorrow after work, but really, I was thinking everyone is running like this?

Edit: I was wrong about MSAA since there is no x8 there in options, max is x4. I don't know if it is just for me since no one found it odd that I said x8, and even @sadmoto quoted and answered x8?
But anyway, I checked, everything is on ultra, resolution scaling (I have to google that, I don't even know what that is) is 100%, and was like that on default. FoV is 100, also have to check the difference in changing that.
I ran it without limiter, and I get frames ranging from 70 to 120, depending on area and action, but 70 is lowest I seen it drop...


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> maybe with low settings an 8xmsaa,
> 
> I can tell you I can't even have everything at ultra @1080p when playing bf4 on a single 7870XT because of hitting a vram wall, let alone 8x msaa.
> right now i play with everything at ultra except lighting,effects and decoration at high, 100% res scale and 90FoV, I use a max of 1900mb vram with 2xmsaa, 1700 without.
> 
> are you playing at 1024x768?


http://gamegpu.ru/images/remote/http--www.gamegpu.ru-images-stories-Test_GPU-Action-Battlefield_4-test-bf4_vram.jpg
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/10/10/battlefield_4_beta_performance_preview/4

Incorrect. 1080p @ ultra w/o AA ( turn off post AA anyways as that blurs textures) uses ~ 1.5gb.

To pass 2gb vram usage, you need to increase resolution scale (SSAA), increase MSAA quite a lot, or increase the resolution past 1080p.

Keep the game to 90 FOV as higher FOVs are currently broken.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Furmark is pretty ridiculous. No game I've ever played comes close to the temps Furmark produces.


As I've stated, that was the case for me up until I ran BF4. It runs my CPU hotter than Prime95 and runs my GPUs almost at the same temps as FurMark.

I use FurMark to figure out how my GPU runs under the worst case scenario. Well I suppose BF4, in it's current state, is my worst case scenario.

Let's wait and see what Mantle can accomplish.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vid Fortesque*
> 
> Edit: I was wrong about MSAA since there is no x8 there in options, max is x4. I don't know if it is just for me since no one found it odd that I said x8, and even @sadmoto quoted and answered x8?
> But anyway, I checked, everything is on ultra, resolution scaling (I have to google that, I don't even know what that is) is 100%, and was like that on default. FoV is 100, also have to check the difference in changing that.
> I ran it without limiter, and I get frames ranging from 70 to 120, depending on area and action, but 70 is lowest I seen it drop...


I keep MSAA and Post AA off so I had no clue what the MSAA limit was. I make sure to keep Post AA off as it blurs textures and makes the game look worse.

You should try turning off MSAA and turning the resolution scale to 125%. I've found it looks even better. You get proper AA of grass and other objects. But don't go past ~125 resolution scale as that really kills the performance and will push VRAM past 2gb.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> As I've stated, that was the case for me up until I ran BF4. It runs my CPU hotter than Prime95 and runs my GPUs almost at the same temps as FurMark.
> 
> I use FurMark to figure out how my GPU runs under the worst case scenario. Well I suppose BF4, in it's current state, is my worst case scenario.
> 
> Let's wait and see what Mantle can accomplish.


I have BF4 as well... Almost constant 99% GPU usage. The temps are much lower than furmark. In BF4 (depending on my intake fan speeds anywhere form 800-1600RPM) my VRM ranges from 66-85C. Furmark takes VRM to 110C+ in about 1 minute.

I don't even trust it for stability testing. Why? It's an unnatural load. Furmark causes more vdroop than a game does. That means in furmark your getting even less voltage to the GPU than you would in a game.


----------



## M3TAl

Decided to finally see what my card's max OC is. Took it to 1.3 V for the first time. Used Unigine Valley to test "stability". Using this worked well for my current 24/7 OC of 1125 Mhz. I just look for weird flickers of light and textures in Valley and call it unstable once that happens. Using this method I never had a single problem with my current 24/7 OC in actual games.

Seems my max is around 1220 MHz. At 1230 MHz there were some weird textures and some light flickers. Actual VDDC with vdroop was around 1.238 V.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Decided to finally see what my card's max OC is. Took it to 1.3 V for the first time. Used Unigine Valley to test "stability". Using this worked well for my current 24/7 OC of 1125 Mhz. I just look for weird flickers of light and textures in Valley and call it unstable once that happens. Using this method I never had a single problem with my current 24/7 OC in actual games.
> 
> Seems my max is around 1220 MHz. At 1230 MHz there were some weird textures and some light flickers. Actual VDDC with vdroop was around 1.238 V.


1.3v?!

Nice, what were your temps?


----------



## M3TAl

Had to lower the OC some. Was getting weird flashes of green orbs or something like that in BF4 every now and then. Currently at 1205MHz.

Here's temps with radiator fans at max and intake fans at max (to keep VRM temps down). Hit 49-50C on the GPU for one benchmark run. Probably would rise more if I let it loop longer. Weird thing is this time the voltage hardly dropped below 1.240-1.242. Running it last night it was almost constantly 1.238.


----------



## tugger434

1373 is kinda low seeing how hard ure pushing ure machine, i can get mid 1400s with a 1000,1400 and 1087 voltage forced,memory clock makes no difference at all,infact if u push it to far u loose performance


----------



## M3TAl

Could be a Windows 8 or driver thing. I was getting less score than someone with same CPU and lower GPU clocks.


----------



## RaXelliX

I get 1727 but thats 2500K and crazy OC @ 1260/1690
In regard to stability its benchmark stable but sometime games may randomly stop working. I used 1.225 initally. Now im using 1.250 but seems i may have to push to 1.275 for ultimate stability. VRM temps are getting tad too high for my liking..91C @ Batman Origins benchmark :S


----------



## ahmedmo1

1100/1500 or whatever you can run in a stable fashion at decent temps and call it a day. Everything beyond that is a game of millimetres and a total waste of time.


----------



## tugger434

m3 try a run at my clocks and lower voltage, just to see difference and what ure temps drop to
1000 core
1400 memory
1087 voltage forced


----------



## tugger434

rax just looking through ure benchmarks,great results mate,1 question,why does firestrike ect report your cards vendor as his??/


----------



## tugger434

rax ive tried the fan mods ect, i settled on 1 120 fan hot glues to the card,seems to blow more air in the direction of the vrm,im actually running cooler on core and vrm with just 1 fan,may be worth a quick try for you to keep them temps down,when u actually have a look at the heatsink it is totally a pile of crap tin,the folds they used to cramp the fins actually impede airflow to the vrms,if that heatsink cost more than 20 pence to make id be gob smacked


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> rax just looking through ure benchmarks,great results mate,1 question,why does firestrike ect report your cards vendor as his??/


I honestly have no idea as my card is PowerColor. I guess it's a bug with Futuremark SystemInfo component. And indeed i agree the default heatsink itself is pretty small and weak. So if anything is limiting me from getting better temps it's not raw airflow . Its the heatsink itself.


----------



## tugger434

rax what do u idle at?

im 24 core
28 on both vrm sensors


----------



## RaXelliX

28 core/31 vrm


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> rax what do u idle at?
> 
> im 24 core
> 28 on both vrm sensors


Ambient must be at least like 18C then.


----------



## matagyula

Guys I am having some serious issues with removing the stock cooler from my sapphire card :/ the body itself came off easily, but the small fan connector just wont plug out from the socket :/ I fear if I apply any more force the whole socket will come off ... any ideas? :S


----------



## Dionysos808

@ matagyla:
Use a small screwdriver, toothpick or something like this to slightly bend the socket open before you pull out the connector - be careful, it can break easily.


----------



## matagyula

Thanks, I managed to do it in the end, was a tough battle.

The Gelid Icy Vision-A is now installed and running. Running like mad in fact







the fans are constantly spinning at 100%. Perhaps I should plug the fans onto the mobo ->

Did that, now I am trying to controll the fan speed using speedfan, but I am not sure it's working :/ the lowest the fans would go is ~1350 RPM, which is still fairly audible. The card stays cool, and its miles better thant it was with the stock cooler. I'll post temps later, didn't have much time to really get into it.

Could you give me some tips regarding fan speed regulation, please? :S The Gelid Icy Vision fans are not PWM, so thats why I had to connect them to my mobo (to a chassis fan connector - which shows up as Aux1 Fan in speedfan.

Edit number 3 - managed to fine-tune everythig in speedfan, the card is barely audible, and stays fairly cool when I most need it to (playing cs:go and dota 2, which are not the most demanding games - around 50-55°C )

I'll report back with some more numbers once I play Max Payne 3 for a bit ^^


----------



## M3TAl

Anybody know why Afterburner OSD (and the graph) shows wrong memory speeds? My memory is stock at 1500 but AB shows 1361... AB shows 300 correctly though when idle.


----------



## eBombzor

IIRC that's been a problem since v3 of Afterburner.


----------



## M3TAl

Is there a way to fix it?


----------



## eBombzor

I don't think so.

Try RadeonPro's OSD or HWiNFO's OSD.

http://www.hwinfo.com/

I had a different method of monitoring my clock speeds though. I would run GPU-Z in the background and check the activity tab every once in while. It's pretty inefficient but I feel like it's the most accurate way.


----------



## matagyula

After spending some time in more demanding games - Arma 3 and Max Payne 3 - I can safely recommend the Gelid Icy Vision - A ^^ got a bucketload of ram and vrm heatsinks, but i was only able to use the RAM ones, as the VRM heatsink isn't compatible with the Sapphire card, so i just left the stock one on it. Plus I didn't use the thermal paste that came with the cooler, instead went with the Noctua NT-H1.

All things considered, after one hour of Max Payne 3 the core temps are around 60-63°C, VRM temps at 79-81°C, and the fan speed is around 1400 RPM (50%). This is all at stock speeds, I don't need to OC the card just yet (playing at 1920*1200), but it seems like there is plenty of thermal headroom if I decide to OC a little bit. Well worth the 33 eur I paid for it









I didn't take photos during the assembly, because I was very angry at the card







first the trouble with unplugging the fans from the connector, then the useless, USELESS heatsink stickers (argh!). Took me around 4 hours to set up everything D:


----------



## razaice

I have the powercolor myst card. What do you guys think about using this card to play games on a 1440p monitor? Is it worth it?


----------



## LukePilot152

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> I have the powercolor myst card. What do you guys think about using this card to play games on a 1440p monitor? Is it worth it?


Depends. I would always recommend a 7970/280x/680/770 fo 1440p gaming at consistent framerates. Using a LE you'll find that, given 9-12 months, it may struggle with the latest games at 1440p.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukePilot152*
> 
> Depends. I would always recommend a 7970/280x/680/770 fo 1440p gaming at consistent framerates. Using a LE you'll find that, given 9-12 months, it may struggle with the latest games at 1440p.


I would say with 2gb vram, this card is already ill-equipped to handle 1440p. If he wants to run 1440p with a decent amount of eye candy at ~60fps+ , I wouldn't recommend anything less than a gtx 780 or r9 290.


----------



## peitinhos

Did someone had problems whith catalyst 13.12?when i installed it still appear 13.9..and then it started to crash(blue screen with the following message...system service excepcion(igdkm64.sys))...after 2 days i manage to install 13.11beta. In MSI AFTB doesn´t appear the version of the driver...
the version of the controller is 13.150.0.0...even the CCC doesn´t appear...but at least is not crashing!!!
I have windows 8.1 64x...HELP!!


----------



## ahmedmo1

Did you make sure to completely remove the old drivers, via 3rd party software, before installing the new ones?


----------



## M3TAl

None of those driver removal tools really work well with windows 8, some even corrupt windows 8 installs.


----------



## crayneogeo

I have two 7870 Myst and run a Dell 1440P monitor and have no problems gaming.

Most the of the time I run single card for games, but if I need the boost I just go crossfire. Two 7870 at 1100/1500 is good enough for 3000 score in Heaven benchmark on Extreme preset, and it beats out the Nvidia Titan.

I have never run into an issue with running out of video memory either. I think this is only an issue with people that really want to crank up all the settings, which at 1440P, if you read at places like Anandtech/Toms, people will tell you AA is really pretty much unnecessary.

An example of a game I recently played that required crossfire to maintain 60fps is Final Fantasy XIV. It would run 40-50 without at 1440P.

Hope this helps.


----------



## peitinhos

I used driver fusion...whenever i tried to install a new driver it would crash!I used the repair tool in w8 and everithing is going smoth now...in after burner the new driver is not recognised and is the newest one!


----------



## peitinhos

i think it was a registry problem...and W8.1 is giving some issues also!lets see how it behaves...i was getting 1200/1550 with power limit at +12 and allways under 80º...but most games i played at 1100/1500


----------



## kennady

1200/1500
54c max
ffxiv 51fps
crossover 2560x1440


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Fans at 100%?


----------



## M3TAl

Or watercooled? Because I just got my custom loop running and hit 50-52C in BF4. This is with 720mm of radiator with only 1 GPU and 1 CPU in the loop. Granted I think I fudged up the mount/paste job (once again) because I feel it should be more like 45C or less but still... It would hit ~60C with a Kuhler 620 on it. That's all with 1125/1500 1.213 V.

CPU temps are amazing though







. Hits only 35-38C in BF4 with 1.504-1.552 vcore at 4.84 GHz.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I would say with 2gb vram, this card is already ill-equipped to handle 1440p. If he wants to run 1440p with a decent amount of eye candy at ~60fps+ , I wouldn't recommend anything less than a gtx 780 or r9 290.


Well thats funny considering 680/770 and 780 all have 2GB by default. There are ofcourse 4GB versions.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Well thats funny considering 680/770 and 780 all have 2GB by default. There are ofcourse 4GB versions.


My point is that at that resolution, VRAM for quite a few games, including BF4, can easily pass 2GB. If you don't want to run into stuttering issues in certain games due to a lack of available VRAM, I would strongly recommend a card with more than 2gb vram. So i would avoid those 2gb 680, 770, and 780 cards.


----------



## Tasm

Greetings for the owners.
I can grab for the same price (165€ Shipped):

VTX3D 7870 Tahiti LE Black Edition (amazon 1y warranty);

XFX 7870 Tahiti LE Double Dissipation Edition (2y regular warranty);

Should i go for the XFX?or VTX?

Atb,
Tasm


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Greetings for the owners.
> I can grab for the same price (165€ Shipped):
> 
> VTX3D 7870 Tahiti LE Black Edition (amazon 1y warranty);
> 
> XFX 7870 Tahiti LE Double Dissipation Edition (2y regular warranty);
> 
> Should i go for the XFX?or VTX?
> 
> Atb,
> Tasm


VTX3D, as of the voltage control. XFX's have locked voltage, and usually the stock volts are darn high, so undervolting will be needed for lower temps


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Greetings for the owners.
> I can grab for the same price (165€ Shipped):
> 
> VTX3D 7870 Tahiti LE Black Edition (amazon 1y warranty);
> 
> XFX 7870 Tahiti LE Double Dissipation Edition (2y regular warranty);
> 
> Should i go for the XFX?or VTX?
> 
> Atb,
> Tasm


From what I know you should go with the VTX.

The XFX LE has lower clocked memory and Elpida across the board while with VTX you might have a chance of getting Hynix.

Although the XFX LE has a better cooler, you can achieve better results both thermally and acoustically by the aftermarket fan mod that's shown in the OP.


----------



## Tasm

But both are Voltage Locked, right?


----------



## daffy.duck

Wasn't even aware that XFX made the 7870XTs.
Anyhow I used to be a fan of XFX but after posts like this I would stay far from them.


----------



## sQuetos

Here's Mine!







XFX 7870


----------



## Tasm

What do you think about it?
Max OC?temps?


----------



## sQuetos

I want to overclock my card a bit but don't know whats stable since ive never overclocked anything before...








In bf4 card normally reaches 65c at most, think I could overclock it without frying it?


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Here's Mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX 7870


Hmm so the memory clock is 1250 as compared to the 'normal' speed of 1500.
Wonder how much difference that makes.
I overclocked my memory sometime back to 1600 and barely saw any difference.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> Hmm so the memory clock is 1250 as compared to the 'normal' speed of 1500.
> Wonder how much difference that makes.
> I overclocked my memory sometime back to 1600 and barely saw any difference.


I haven't touched any of the settings since I got it back in march... what settings are you guys running these cards at on bf4? My idle temp is 34c and full load around 65c

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+DD+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+2+FREE+GAMES%21+?productId=55140


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> I haven't touched any of the settings since I got it back in march... what settings are you guys running these cards at on bf4? My idle temp is 34c and full load around 65c
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+DD+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+2+FREE+GAMES%21+?productId=55140


That's not 7870 tahiti le, that's just the regular radeon HD 7870 GHz. Am I not right?


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> That's not 7870 tahiti le, that's just the regular radeon HD 7870 GHz. Am I not right?


Nah it is the LE version cause it says Processors: 1536


----------



## Tasm

Going for the VTX.

I am not a huge XFX fan anyway and i can bet the version listed on the store:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/2048MB-XFX-Radeon-HD-7870-GHz-Edition-Double-Dissipation-Edition-Aktiv-PC_797177.html

Is the regular 7870 listed with the LE specs and since they even have a "7870 XT" section with the Myst on it, it must be a mistake.

I hope my 3x Coolink Swif 1850rpm 92mm will get the job done.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Going for the VTX.
> 
> I am not a huge XFX fan anyway and i can bet the version listed on the store:
> 
> http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/2048MB-XFX-Radeon-HD-7870-GHz-Edition-Double-Dissipation-Edition-Aktiv-PC_797177.html
> 
> Is the regular 7870 listed with the LE specs and since they even have a "7870 XT" section with the Myst on it, it must be a mistake.
> 
> I hope my 3x Coolink Swif 1850rpm 92mm will get the job done.


I see no reason in going for the 7870XT today. I'd probably buy 270X/280X/GTX760 instead...


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> what settings are you guys running these cards at on bf4?


I can't tell you the last time I played BF4. Played it when it first came out and then lost interest after that. Sorry can't help you here.


----------



## Tasm

Well, i am waiting for the R9 290 custom versions.
270x are totally out of equation as they are the exact same 7870ghz card.
Since i sold my Asus DCII 7950 TOP V2, i need to grab something until Feb/March, when the 290 custom versions price´s should start stabilizing on the 300€.
When the time comes, i will sell this "7930" with almost no loss for sure (130-140€).


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> I haven't touched any of the settings since I got it back in march... what settings are you guys running these cards at on bf4? My idle temp is 34c and full load around 65c
> 
> http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+DD+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+2+FREE+GAMES%21+?productId=55140


Ran mine on 1125 MHz 24/7 including BF4 @ 1.213 VDDC. Now that I've got the card on custom loop though it's at ~1200 MHz 1.3 VDDC. You could see how far it will OC on stock voltage or how far with extra voltage.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ran mine on 1125 MHz 24/7 including BF4 @ 1.213 VDDC. Now that I've got the card on custom loop though it's at ~1200 MHz 1.3 VDDC. You could see how far it will OC on stock voltage or how far with extra voltage.


What kind of an overclock do you think I can pull from mine with stock fans, what settings you playing bf4 on? I can just about get 40-70fps on all high not ultra though...


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> What kind of an overclock do you think I can pull from mine with stock fans, what settings you playing bf4 on? I can just about get 40-70fps on all high not ultra though...


I get about 80 fps average, everything ultra with AA off. Video card is at 1100/1200.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> I get about 80 fps average, everything ultra with AA off. Video card is at 1100/1200.


Pretty solid, would you recommend me overclocking my card on stock fans don't really want to push it too far because on full load its around 65c and idle 35c


----------



## M3TAl

You should be able to get 1000-1100 MHz pretty easy, higher if you want to use more voltage. My BF4 is locked at 80 FPS, settings are custom. Some things are ultra some are on high as well as 2x MSAA. Couldn't tell you average fps but I would guess around 60.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You should be able to get 1000-1100 MHz pretty easy, higher if you want to use more voltage. My BF4 is locked at 80 FPS, settings are custom. Some things are ultra some are on high as well as 2x MSAA. Couldn't tell you average fps but I would guess around 60.


If you check out my 'Gaming PC' would I have enough power to increase the voltage, don't think I have much spare power


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> I get about 80 fps average, everything ultra with AA off. Video card is at 1100/1200.


Where are you getting 80 fps and are you using a single 7870 tahiti? No way a single card can get 80fps in any remotely demanding point in the game. I would have expected that kind of performance from a GTX Titan.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> If you check out my 'Gaming PC' would I have enough power to increase the voltage, don't think I have much spare power


Your computer doesn't draw much power. You have a single card- go nuts.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Your computer doesn't draw much power. You have a single card- go nuts.


Alright mate thanks for the heads up


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> I get about 80 fps average, everything ultra with AA off. Video card is at 1100/1200.


Why would you have memory at 1200 when stock is at 1500? I'm a little suspicious about that being a tahiti le card at all...


----------



## M3TAl

Smells like 7950/7970


----------



## sQuetos

Too my core clock to 1100 from 1000, should I take my memory clock higher than 1250? idle 35c load around 67 lately


----------



## M3TAl

1250? Are you sure this is a Tahiti LE? They should be 1500 memory.

That's one weird card... I guess XFX really screwed people over and gave them super slow memory.

No idea what memory modules your card has so not sure what kind of clocks can be expected. There's a program that can identify memory, just need to find it.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 1250? Are you sure this is a Tahiti LE? They should be 1500 memory.


The xfx tahiti le's are 1250 memory as opposed to 1500 on every other one.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 1250? Are you sure this is a Tahiti LE? They should be 1500 memory.
> 
> That's one weird card... I guess XFX really screwed people over and gave them super slow memory.


I'm not 100% to be honest with you, says in GPU-Z Tahiti and the site I got it from says Ghz but someone on the forum said that it is the le because it has 1536 processors which was stated on the site
I honestly think its the Ghz lol









http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Other+products/XFX+Double+D+Radeon+HD+7870+GHz+Edition+(Tahiti+LE)+OC+2GB+GDDR5+Graphics+Card+%5BFX-787A-CNAC%5D+%2B+4+FREE+GAMES!+?productId=55140


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> The xfx tahiti le's are 1250 memory as opposed to 1500 on every other one.


That's messed up. That would definitely hurt performance overall.


----------



## M3TAl

That is messed up. We need that extra MHz for the bandwidth with this 256-bit bus.

sQuetos you actually do need a memory overclock. Just really wish we knew what exact memory modules the card has. Does anyone know that program that can tell you what memory your card has? I've seen it posted on OCN in various threads before.


----------



## 8800GT

Nvinspector does it, and it should work in theory for AMD cards.


----------



## M3TAl

It wasn't that but I'll see if it works. It was a very basic program that someone probably just made in VB or something. People were posting in 290x threads when those cards were coming out, everyone wanted to know which cards had Elpida, Hynix, Samsung etc.

Nvinspector didn't work. Everything is greyed out no info shown. Guess it's just for Nvidia.


----------



## sQuetos

I downloaded Nvinspector and Its just blank, dont think it detecs AMD cards...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> I downloaded Nvinspector and Its just blank, dont think it detecs AMD cards...


That sucks. The other tool I think you are referring to is memoryinfo. Should work on tahiti cards

edit: here you go MemoryInfo


----------



## sQuetos

This right?


----------



## M3TAl

Yep it is memoryinfo. That wasn't easy to find, even with the programs name lol. Here's mediafire link to it. http://www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar

Looks like we have the same memory? Same exact model and everything or is it possible his is a little different? Elpida sucks usually compared to Hynix. Don't expect anything over 1500 MHz. I changed from 1500 to 1510 Mhz and Firestrike score went down.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Yep it is memoryinfo. That wasn't easy to find, even with the programs name lol. Here's mediafire link to it. http://www.mediafire.com/download/voj4j1rlk0ucfz4/MemoryInfo+1005.rar
> 
> Looks like we have the same memory? Same exact model and everything or is it possible his is a little different? Elpida sucks usually compared to Hynix. Don't expect anything over 1500 MHz. I changed from 1500 to 1510 Mhz and Firestrike score went down.


We have the same card, high5 bro


----------



## daffy.duck

Well I also have Elpdia RAM but was able to get up to 1600 before I stopped oc'ing because of little to no difference between 1500 and 1600.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> Well I also have Elpdia RAM but was able to get up to 1600 before I stopped oc'ing because of little to no difference between 1500 and 1600.


Which is normal. But the difference between 1250 and 1500 is 1ghz effective memory speed.. If I had to guess, I'd say that would vamp at least 5% performance at 1080p. Possibly a little more.


----------



## sQuetos

Just took the memory clock to 1500 and ran furmark, didnt see any artifacts or crashes seems stable but temperature said 73c... safe?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Just took the memory clock to 1500 and ran furmark, didnt see any artifacts or crashes seems stable but temperature said 73c... safe?


70-75C is where you should be for tahiti le. Sounds safe. Check GPU-Z for your VRM temps (if you can see them) and make sure they aren't exceeding about 95-100. And if you have the .032 bios, the vrm temps should be around 75-80c


----------



## sQuetos

Cant find VRM temperatures, googled it and it should be under sensors tab...


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Cant find VRM temperatures, googled it and it should be under sensors tab...


The XFX cards probably don't support it. That's alright, at worst case the VRM's are usually +20C than your core temps, which would be 93C -- perfectly acceptable.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> The XFX cards probably don't support it. That's alright, at worst case the VRM's are usually +20C than your core temps, which would be 93C -- perfectly acceptable.


Thanks for all your help mate







+rep


----------



## M3TAl

Man XFX really skimped on that card, I hope you got it for a very low price.


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Man XFX really skimped on that card, I hope you got it for a very low price.


Got it in march of 2013, £125


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> This right?


Since these are the same as majority of Tahiti LE cards then im guessing they should be super stable @ 1500 when running 24/7.
I have no idea why XFX underclocked the memory. Their rated speed is 1500Mhz according to Elpida's PDF.

I was able to get mine to 1690Mhz (216 GB/s bandwidth)
I have Powercolor Myst.


----------



## daffy.duck

I am wondering if my VRM temperatures are being reported correctly.


I always see people reporting VRM temperatures higher than their core GPU temperatures.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> I am wondering if my VRM temperatures are being reported correctly.
> 
> 
> I always see people reporting VRM temperatures higher than their core GPU temperatures.


What bios are you on? Cards that shipped with .32 bios often see a much lower vrm temp. When I had mine they would never go over 72C when stress testing and benchmarking.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> What bios are you on? Cards that shipped with .32 bios often see a much lower vrm temp. When I had mine they would never go over 72C when stress testing and benchmarking.


Guess that's it then because I am on .32


----------



## M3TAl

Does that bios actually lower the VRM temp or does it just display lower? Wondering what it does to lower the temp? Do any of the bioses give higher max OC? I'm stuck at 1.3V 1190-1210 MHz depending on the situation. Gaming, benching, etc.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Does that bios actually lower the VRM temp or does it just display lower? Wondering what it does to lower the temp? Do any of the bioses give higher max OC? I'm stuck at 1.3V 1190-1210 MHz depending on the situation. Gaming, benching, etc.


As far as I can tell, .28 bios is best for memory OC if you have hynix memory. If you have elpida I don't even think .28 works, although there may have been a few .28 elpida's floating around. As for core overclocking, .28 was said to be best but I don't think they actually differ really. Just the silicon lottery at work.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm a Sapphire with Elpida that came with .30 bios. Only thing I don't get is everyone says Sapphire comes with Hynix, yet mine has Elpida... So if I want to try .32 or .28 how do I know if it's for Hynix or Elpida? Does it even matter? I would expect the more advanced settings for the memory differs between Elpida and Hynix? I should just grab any .28 or .32 bios around for Powercolor or other brands?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm a Sapphire with Elpida that came with .30 bios. Only thing I don't get is everyone says Sapphire comes with Hynix, yet mine has Elpida... So if I want to try .32 or .28 how do I know if it's for Hynix or Elpida? Does it even matter? I would expect the more advanced settings for the memory differs between Elpida and Hynix? I should just grab any .28 or .32 bios around for Powercolor or other brands?


We all came to the conclusion that either the elpida memory is a bad overclocker (more likely) or it has tighter timings than the hynix memory. Either way if you have elpida, any elpida bios will work. As I mentioned before, I am pretty certain .32 and .31 are elpida only bios' whereas .29 is hynix only (don't quote me on that). If you are interested in better overclocking, look for a .28 that is elpida friendly (someone surely has uploaded it). Unfortunately most of the information on what bios' are supported, and which ones aren't are buried about 300 pages back. Remember, flashing a bios from a card with hynix to a card with elpida will surely brick your gpu. Not to mention .30 is the best for sapphire cards because of their looser fan profile (if I remember correctly)

TLR - Not worth it to possibly brick your gpu for pretty much intangible gains. If you can't get to a certain clock at 1.3v you won't see much better from any other bios. And 1600 memory clock has no performance gains vs 1500. Sometimes actually negative gains.


----------



## grez13

Hey guys, new user here. Not sure if this should be posted elsewhere. If it should I apologize. But lately, out of nowhere. I've been experiencing this issue with my 7870 XT. It can best be shown with this video 



. The card is about 6 months old, and I've never even overclocked it. I've tried using different drivers, nothing worked. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## matagyula

I'd say its time to RMA your card :/ Similiar thing happened to me back in the day when the fan on my 9600XT died, and I slightly bent one of the parts on the board while fitting an aftermarket cooler







downclocking solved the problem, but then the card didn't have much performance left in it.
Could you check the temperatures? Could you downclock it and see what happens?


----------



## grez13

The temps are 63 on both GPU and Vram. I will try downclocking it to see what happens.


----------



## jlsmndz

Finally got the courage to dismantle my 7870 myst and replace the thermal paste with Tuniq TX-4. It's worth the risk (for me). Before my max temps when playing Farcry 3 was 83c on 1175/1500 @ 1195 VDDC. After replacing the thermal paste it's maxing now at 71c.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlsmndz*
> 
> Finally got the courage to dismantle my 7870 myst and replace the thermal paste with Tuniq TX-4. It's worth the risk (for me). Before my max temps when playing Farcry 3 was 83c on 1175/1500 @ 1195 VDDC. After replacing the thermal paste it's maxing now at 71c.


Wow, really?

It sounds like I may need to do the same thing then. That's quite a change.


----------



## M3TAl

That's quite the huge difference in temps.

Speaking of re-pasting/remounting, I must have done a really crappy job with applying TIM to the copper shim for the EK VGA Supremacy. Used the Gelid GC Extreme that comes with EK Supremacy. The plunger was almost impossible to push in so it ended up just coming out all at once, ended up all over the place. I was exhausted from working on the loop all day so didn't care to re-paste it, just tried to make it work. My temps are pretty bad, only like around 5-8C better than when using a Kuhler 620. Reaches 55C in BF4 and this is with 720mm of rad on GPU and CPU only loop.

I only put a shim on it because there's a post here in the club with someone using the HWBOT EK VGA Supremacy and he said a shim was required. Maybe the HWBOT edition is slightly different? Think I'll try without a shim. Adding two motherboard blocks on Wednesday anyways, might as well re-do GPU block.


----------



## jlsmndz

Well, the results could be different for you guys of course. Because when i replaced the stock TIM on my card, it's kinda really dry, sort of like sandy texture.


----------



## thetwistedblue

Has anyone experienced screen flickering while idling?

When I ramp up my core speed to 1180mhz, in games it performs absolutely fine, but when it slows itself down to 501mhz on the desktop the screen flickers. Additionally from time to time on youtube my whole screen goes grey.

On my searches to find a solution I've read Veky discussing it in this thread, but he only mentions about how if you modified your BIOS to raise the 2D memory speed in order to stop the flickering, you now need to change it back following the latest driver update.


----------



## M3TAl

Never had this problem.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetwistedblue*
> 
> Has anyone experienced screen flickering while idling?
> 
> When I ramp up my core speed to 1180mhz, in games it performs absolutely fine, but when it slows itself down to 501mhz on the desktop the screen flickers. Additionally from time to time on youtube my whole screen goes grey.
> 
> On my searches to find a solution I've read Veky discussing it in this thread, but he only mentions about how if you modified your BIOS to raise the 2D memory speed in order to stop the flickering, you now need to change it back following the latest driver update.


Is your mem speed modified to be below 1500 in 2D?


----------



## thetwistedblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Is your mem speed modified to be below 1500 in 2D?


Hey RaXelliX,

I did have a 2D profile set up in MSI afterburner, but the memory speed was set to 1500mhz.I wasn't able to ever get it to work though, the card just used to downclock the core speed itself to 500mhz regardless of my profiles. I didn't try making a custom BIOS.

Weirdly though the problem is no longer happening. Now the card is downclocking to a core speed of 300mhz with a reported mem speed of 556 (although MSI never gives the mem speed correctly, so it's probably set at 600mhz), and there is no flickering at all.

Just in case anyone has a similar problem here are my current MSI settings:


Spoiler: MSI settings







This is what the problem looked like:


Spoiler: Video of screen flicker











I read on the interwho that people have managed to fix the problem by changing their monitor resolution after applying their overclock. I only had to do this one time:


Spoiler: youtube of some dude fixing problem











I have no idea if it helped, but having my core clock downclock to 300 instead of 500 seems to be what is doing the job.


----------



## sQuetos

Hey thetwistedblue
I'm having a similar issue with my XFX 7870 2GB card its not so frequent but maybe every hour once or twice the screen will blink/refresh/flicker like in your video
Mostly happens when watching youtube videos and twitch streams
Il try the MSI Afterburner fix for myself

Thanks


----------



## thetwistedblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sQuetos*
> 
> Hey thetwistedblue
> I'm having a similar issue with my XFX 7870 2GB card its not so frequent but maybe every hour once or twice the screen will blink/refresh/flicker like in your video
> Mostly happens when watching youtube videos and twitch streams
> Il try the MSI Afterburner fix for myself
> 
> Thanks


Good luck with it. In some other forums people mentioned that hardware acceleration in Firefox can cause the same symptoms, so I have mine disabled. The flicker was still happening on the desktop with firefox for me though!


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetwistedblue*
> 
> Good luck with it. In some other forums people mentioned that hardware acceleration in Firefox can cause the same symptoms, so I have mine disabled. The flicker was still happening on the desktop with firefox for me though!


yeah... lol didnt work aha atleast I tried


----------



## sQuetos

Really cant find a fix and dont want to rma the card wait weeks for a new gpu sad times


----------



## Tasm

Finally the beast reached me.

VTX3D 7870 Black Edition, i admire you!

Cheaper than everything else, yet...after 3x7950 making nothing more than 1100mhz (1x Asus TOP V2 + 2X GA WF3) without ridiculous voltages, this one is making 1200mhz with stock voltage (1.24), extremely stable.

While gaming, with fan 100% (not that noisy), the Gpu hit 68º and Vrm´s 63º.

What do you think?Should i work on the 3x Coolink Swif 92mm 1850rpm mod or save time and let it be this way?

68º doesnt seem to much for me.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/3mvs.jpg/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6szy2/


----------



## jlsmndz

Mine's reaching 73c @ 1200/1500 1215 VDDC 65% fan speed


----------



## daffy.duck

Wish my card would do 1200 but I suppose 1150 is pretty good nonetheless.


----------



## M3TAl

Took the shim off and reapplied TIM, did much better job now. Got a ~10C drop. Used to get 50-55C in BF4, now getting 40-45C. Only around 35-40C in Valley, I'm happy now







.

Also those temps are with all radiator fans 700-800 RPM







. Silent beast.


----------



## rekd0514

What BIOS should I be using for a Sapphire 7870 XT if the core clock is constantly changing from 975 to 925 and sometimes lower when it should be seeing 100% load from MSI Kombustor?

I tried disabling Powerplay, changing voltages, increasing the power limit %, but nothing helps. Is their a BIOS that fixes that for this card?


----------



## M3TAl

Edited the bios on mine. Only thing that worked 100%


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Edited the bios on mine. Only thing that worked 100%


Indeed. Had to do the same to mine


----------



## jlsmndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Took the shim off and reapplied TIM, did much better job now. Got a ~10C drop. Used to get 50-55C in BF4, now getting 40-45C. Only around 35-40C in Valley, I'm happy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also those temps are with all radiator fans 700-800 RPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Silent beast.


what paste did you use?


----------



## M3TAl

First time was Gelid GC-Extreme which is actually just about the best regular TIM around. By regular I mean no diamond/liquid metal etc.

Thing is the plunger for the tube was extremely difficult to push in. It would come gushing out all at once with way too much TIM. Decided to use MX-2 this time. Nice little dot in the middle.


----------



## jlsmndz

I've got bad results with dot method(worsen the temps). A nice little line in the middle did best for me


----------



## Tasm

Almost 10k on graphics:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7799854

FX 4.5 + VTX *1200*mhz.

Fun thing, it show´s HIS as the vendor

Better than my Asus 7950 DCII V2 TOP *1050*mhz with I5 3570k 4.5:


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Almost 10k on graphics:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7799854
> 
> FX 4.5 + VTX *1200*mhz.


Damn impressive! My best score is 9560 @ my card's max of 1150MHz


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Almost 10k on graphics:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7799854
> 
> FX 4.5 + VTX *1200*mhz.
> 
> Fun thing, it show´s HIS as the vendor
> 
> Better than my Asus 7950 DCII V2 TOP *1050*mhz with I5 3570k 4.5:


I don't see how that score is possible. I did quite a few firestrike runs at 5 GHz+ on 8350 and 1200+ on GPU. Score always sucked compared to any Intel graphics score (my physics was around 9500 too).

I looked at every result for a 7870 XT and 8350, my results were right in line with the top 5. In fact my scores are now in the top 5 for an 8350 with 7870 XT. My graphics score always around the 6500-7000 mark...

So how is an 8320 with 7870 XT getting near 10000?

LOL, it's 3dmark11... that's why. Derp. I've only run firestrike.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlsmndz*
> 
> I've got bad results with dot method(worsen the temps). A nice little line in the middle did best for me


Actually the X method is the best: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Almost 10k on graphics:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7799854
> 
> FX 4.5 + VTX *1200*mhz.
> 
> Fun thing, it show´s HIS as the vendor
> 
> Better than my Asus 7950 DCII V2 TOP *1050*mhz with I5 3570k 4.5:


2500K @ 4.7 + PowerColor Myst @ 1260= nearly 10k: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7545959


----------



## Tobiman

Just got a powercolor 7870 Myst edition and it's playing my games well enough while I mine on my 290.


----------



## rekd0514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Edited the bios on mine. Only thing that worked 100%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> Indeed. Had to do the same to mine


I assume you were referring to me. Care to elaborate on settings and the tools used for this? Thanks much!


----------



## M3TAl

Everything you need is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/

If all you want is to stop going from 975 to 925 constantly then in the PowerPlay tab change #6 and #0 to the same clock speed. Read the tutorial in the OP of this club on how to flash a BIOS.

*Make sure you make a copy of the stock BIOS and since you have a Sapphire card make sure the BIOS switch is on the correct setting*. The #2 position is read-only. Put the switch on #1.


----------



## rekd0514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Everything you need is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/
> 
> If all you want is to stop going from 975 to 925 constantly then in the PowerPlay tab change #6 and #0 to the same clock speed. Read the tutorial in the OP of this club on how to flash a BIOS.
> 
> *Make sure you make a copy of the stock BIOS and since you have a Sapphire card make sure the BIOS switch is on the correct setting*. The #2 position is read-only. Put the switch on #1.


Sweet thanks for the quick answer. That looks like everything I need. Do you think it is the boost itself that is causing the issue? It seems dumb to even have that to me, but if it worked properly under load then I guess it would be fine. I will just set it to 975 or 925 constant and overclock from there.


----------



## M3TAl

Let us know if you have any problems. Not really 100% sure why it drops from 975 to 925 but my guess is throttling/powerplay. When at 975 MHz it puts voltage at like 1.256 or somewhere around there so heat and power draw go way up. You should be able to get bare minimum 1000 MHz on the stock 1.188 V. Vast majority of people get much higher clocks than that on stock voltage.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Everything you need is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/
> 
> If all you want is to stop going from 975 to 925 constantly then in the PowerPlay tab change #6 and #0 to the same clock speed. Read the tutorial in the OP of this club on how to flash a BIOS.
> 
> *Make sure you make a copy of the stock BIOS and since you have a Sapphire card make sure the BIOS switch is on the correct setting*. The #2 position is read-only. Put the switch on #1.


Hmm I should probably add that to the OP.

+REP for the info M3TAl


----------



## M3TAl

Did you sell your Tahiti LE? I see you with that 780 Ti


----------



## ahmedmo1

Upgraded my X6 1045T to an i7-2600K (currently @ stock) and BF4 now runs @ 80-140 fps @ULTRA (120% resolution scale w/o FXAA or MSAA). Problem is this game is still a POS.


----------



## M3TAl

80-140 FPS. Hot dang is that at 1080P or lower resolution? What about HBAO?

Mine is locked at 80 FPS. Run 1080P some high some ultra 2x MSAA HBAO 95 FOV FXAA off. Ranges from 40 in the absolute worst case scenario (like massive explosions/destruction) to mostly 80 on some maps. ~ 5 GHz 8350 and 1190/1500 on GPU.

Even with it locked to 80 FPS the GPU runs 99% loaded the majority of the time.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Did you sell your Tahiti LE? I see you with that 780 Ti


Ha yea I sold it like a month ago didn't think anyone here would notice. Good eye









I was thinking maybe I should give this OP to another person b/c I don't even own this card anymore...

You continuously post here with new info and updates about your card, do you mind taking over this thread?

I've seen other people do it in other threads but I'm not exactly sure how to do it... Maybe with a bit of moderator magic lol.


----------



## M3TAl

I've seen threads get handed down to new owners. Believe it is indeed moderator magic







. Not sure I want the responsibility







.

Maybe RaXelliX wants it? He's always around. I guess if he doesn't want to I'll do it.

Oh and speaking of adding things to the OP. So I originally used a shim with this EK VGA Supremacy (Acetal) because of the info in the OP from Bluesman. He was having contact issues for some reason, maybe his block surface was exceptionally concave? His block was the EK VGA Supremacy HWBOT edition.

I had no such problems with contact, at all. Temps are amazing







. In valley 35-40 C and BF4 40-45 C with 21.1C (70F) ambients. His being the HWBOT edition shouldn't matter either. The mounting hardware is exactly the same as is the actual copper block. The only difference from what I can tell is the exterior being metal with a hwbot logo instead of acetal with EK logo.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 80-140 FPS. Hot dang is that at 1080P or lower resolution? What about HBAO?
> 
> Mine is locked at 80 FPS. Run 1080P some high some ultra 2x MSAA HBAO 95 FOV FXAA off. Ranges from 40 in the absolute worst case scenario (like massive explosions/destruction) to mostly 80 on some maps. ~ 5 GHz 8350 and 1190/1500 on GPU.
> 
> Even with it locked to 80 FPS the GPU runs 99% loaded the majority of the time.


I have my cards in crossfire.


----------



## M3TAl

Well that explains it. 1045T was probably bottlenecking. Was it overclocked?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've seen threads get handed down to new owners. Believe it is indeed moderator magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure I want the responsibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Maybe RaXelliX wants it? He's always around. I guess if he doesn't want to I'll do it.


I wouldnt mind taking over the thread as im quite familiar with being OP and updating 1st post over time. But im a little worried about my free time.
As for the ownership i currently have no plans to sell the card so as long as i have it then i will also have intrest in it.
I guess it's up to M3TAI...


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well that explains it. 1045T was probably bottlenecking. Was it overclocked?


Yup- OCed to 3.7 ghz. In games like BF3/BF4, it was a significant bottleneck, especially in larger servers.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Yea, Crossfire HD 7870 XT is a beast in BF3 and BF4. Pair those cards with a high-clocked FX 8 core or an intel i5/i7 quad and you've got yourself a beast setup for most games on the market.

100-150 FPS in Civ V
60+ fps in Metro 2033
League of Legends only uses about 15-30% GPU usage maxed out.








400-600 FPS in Portal 2.
Borderlands 2 is maxed out easily (I'll have to check the framerate when I get home)

I average 85-90fps @ Ultra settings, 1920x1200 in BF4, and the framerate is buttery smooth. This is with the cards at the stock 975mhz core clock too. I don't think there is a single game that I can't max out with this setup.

Hard to argue with that.


----------



## Tobiman

Anyone know a good setting for mining litecoins? I can't get over an avg of 300kh/s no matter what I do.


----------



## jlsmndz

max i got was 378 kh/s, 850/1500 @1030 VDDC -20% Powertune 16384 TC intensity 17


----------



## Hueristic

TLR

Sapphire bios is old and I'm having issues where it gets locked into power state 2 (925/1500).

Is there another tested bios I can try?


----------



## ahmedmo1

One of the fans for one of my 7870xt cards stopped working. This was after some issues with my motherboard (ASRock z77 Extreme4-M) no longer recognizing cards on the top PCIE3 x16 slot. This issue is apparantly common in ASRock z77 boards, especially with Sapphire graphics cards. This is frustrating.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> TLR
> 
> Sapphire bios is old and I'm having issues where it gets locked into power state 2 (925/1500).
> 
> Is there another tested bios I can try?


Which bios is it? I would give you mine but it's on Elpida memory instead of Hynix.

Another 7870 XT would be awesome, but money







. Would have to upgrade PSU too. My last experience with crossfire wasn't great either. I still like to play older games and it just plain screws up some games or doesn't work.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Which bios is it? I would give you mine but it's on Elpida memory instead of Hynix.
> 
> Another 7870 XT would be awesome, but money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would have to upgrade PSU too. My last experience with crossfire wasn't great either. I still like to play older games and it just plain screws up some games or doesn't work.


As someone who has crossfire, I still think it is overrated. Constant driver issues- they fix issues for one game and break compatibility with other games as a result. Compatibility issues with certain motherboards. The list goes on.

I should have gotten a single GTX 780 or r9 290 rather than the 2x 7870XT.


----------



## M3TAl

Works great in most AAA big titles. Xfire 5770's was great in BF3. It was crap in Sains Row, ran better on a single card. Same for Red Faction: Armageddon and Darksiders (from that Humble Bundle). Hit or miss.


----------



## ahmedmo1

I'd much rather just pay the extra premium for a single card.

Just read up on Sapphire's RMA policy. This is going to be a ******* nightmare.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've seen threads get handed down to new owners. Believe it is indeed moderator magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure I want the responsibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Maybe RaXelliX wants it? He's always around. I guess if he doesn't want to I'll do it.
> 
> Oh and speaking of adding things to the OP. So I originally used a shim with this EK VGA Supremacy (Acetal) because of the info in the OP from Bluesman. He was having contact issues for some reason, maybe his block surface was exceptionally concave? His block was the EK VGA Supremacy HWBOT edition.
> 
> I had no such problems with contact, at all. Temps are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In valley 35-40 C and BF4 40-45 C with 21.1C (70F) ambients. His being the HWBOT edition shouldn't matter either. The mounting hardware is exactly the same as is the actual copper block. The only difference from what I can tell is the exterior being metal with a hwbot logo instead of acetal with EK logo.


OP is now updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> I wouldnt mind taking over the thread as im quite familiar with being OP and updating 1st post over time. But im a little worried about my free time.
> As for the ownership i currently have no plans to sell the card so as long as i have it then i will also have intrest in it.
> I guess it's up to M3TAI...


Being OP isn't as intense as you guys think lol. But I'm sure you guys have better things to do and that's totally fine.

RaXelliX if you think you can take over this thread PM me







Otherwise I'll just be doing what I've always been doing


----------



## rekd0514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Everything you need is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/
> 
> If all you want is to stop going from 975 to 925 constantly then in the PowerPlay tab change #6 and #0 to the same clock speed. Read the tutorial in the OP of this club on how to flash a BIOS.
> 
> *Make sure you make a copy of the stock BIOS and since you have a Sapphire card make sure the BIOS switch is on the correct setting*. The #2 position is read-only. Put the switch on #1.


Well I tried to mod the BIOS and it doesn't seem to be helping. The core clock is still bouncing all over the place when under load with different tests using MSI Kombustor. Also which is switch 1? Is it the left or right one when installed in a typical motherboard as I don't see any labels?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I'd much rather just pay the extra premium for a single card.
> 
> Just read up on Sapphire's RMA policy. This is going to be a ******* nightmare.


Yeah, they really went downhill the last few years and screw ya on the rma front.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Which bios is it? I would give you mine but it's on Elpida memory instead of Hynix.
> 
> Another 7870 XT would be awesome, but money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Would have to upgrade PSU too. My last experience with crossfire wasn't great either. I still like to play older games and it just plain screws up some games or doesn't work.


015.030.000.002


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Yeah, they really went downhill the last few years and screw ya on the rma front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 015.030.000.002


Same version as mine. never had your issue though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rekd0514*
> 
> Well I tried to mod the BIOS and it doesn't seem to be helping. The core clock is still bouncing all over the place when under load with different tests using MSI Kombustor. Also which is switch 1? Is it the left or right one when installed in a typical motherboard as I don't see any labels?


Are you sure the bios flashed properly?


----------



## rekd0514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Same version as mine. never had your issue though.
> Are you sure the bios flashed properly?


I tried atiwinflash and atiflash from a USB in DOS and they both look like they successfully flashed. I tried both switch 1 and 2 it remains the same.


----------



## M3TAl

What speeds does it fluctuate between?


----------



## ahmedmo1

My card is working so no need for an RMA.


----------



## jlsmndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rekd0514*
> 
> Well I tried to mod the BIOS and it doesn't seem to be helping. The core clock is still bouncing all over the place when under load with different tests using MSI Kombustor. Also which is switch 1? Is it the left or right one when installed in a typical motherboard as I don't see any labels?


did you increase the power limit? if you haven't, up it at least 5%, should be enough for 975 Mhz


----------



## rekd0514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What speeds does it fluctuate between?


It used to be consistent between 975 and 925 and sometimes go to lower speeds. Now it seems to be going all over. I think the card might just be defective as it has exhibited other weird issues since I have had it. I bought it from Amazon so I could just see what they will do. I see they are no longer listed on there so maybe they will bump me up to a 7950.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlsmndz*
> 
> did you increase the power limit? if you haven't, up it at least 5%, should be enough for 975 Mhz


Yep tried that too.


----------



## ahmedmo1

My cards are now right beside each other so I have to set a -20% power limit to maintain respectable temperatures.


----------



## schmidta99

I got a Powercolor myst from Newegg about a month and a half ago from Newegg. And I was fine with the noise from the fan at first because of the amazing price/performance ratio. Now I decided to get an aftermarket cooler. I see that no store carry the Arctic Accelero tt 2 anymore. The only other decent aftermarket coolers still available are the Gelid (no pwn fans). And the Arctic Accelero extreme iii.

I'm thinking about getting the arctic accelero extreme 3 because its a really good cooler with a good warranty. But I'm concerned about the size of it. Does anyone know the length of the card with the cooler attached?

Or does anyone know of another good/available aftermarket cooler with pwn?


----------



## eBombzor

11.5 in from the website. 1 inch longer than the 7870 XT (10.5 in) for comparison.

You can do oats2012 mod on the OP and plug your fans into a PWM adapter for your GPU like this one:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19933/cab-1521/Mini_4-Pin_GPU_to_2_x_4-Pin_PWM_Fan_Adapter.html#blank

Or you can do the Red Mod (buy a AIO cooler and attach it to your GPU using zipties or the G10) and plug in the pump and fan into the GPU fan adapter.


----------



## schmidta99

Thanks. I think I'm gonna get the arctic. Just for the fact that I can use it on a another video card later.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmidta99*
> 
> Thanks. I think I'm gonna get the arctic. Just for the fact that I can use it on a another video card later.


Or you could just sell the 7870xt and get a faster and cooler card (gtx 760 or 7950) for the same price as the 7870xt+ the cooler. If you acknowledged that noise, along with cooler temperatures, is important, it would only make sense that you wouldn't make the mistake of getting a card with a sub-par cooling system in the future. This sort of makes using the cooler in the future pointless, especially considering how ugly it is. In addition, the resale value of those coolers is lousy- you'll barely be able to sell the card+cooler for more than the stock card by itself.


----------



## ahmedmo1

And it's hard to make the 7870xt cards uglier than they already are. Other than the Sapphire and XFX card, which are barely palatable, the cards look really ugly. I suppose the cards would be too awesome if they had MSI or Asus coolers. I'm also guessing the ****tier coolers is what allowed them to reduce costs.


----------



## schmidta99

I don't really care about what the card looks like. Since I don't have a window on the side of my case. And I know I'm going to lose money on reselling it. Because I will keep it for a year or 2 before I upgrade. I usually skip a generation before upgrading, if possible.

And when I read about the noise complaints I didn't think much of it. Because I've used a friends computer that has a sapphire 6970 with the stock amd blower cooler and that thing got pretty load. My previous 6850 was super quiet with only 1 fan. Especially since I run everything at 1440p. And that is tough on video cards.

Plus the price of $140 ar was such a steal. The cheapest 7950 with a good cooler at the time was over $100 more. And the 7950 isn't much of an upgrade now. And I can always use the cooler on my next video card.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmidta99*
> 
> I don't really care about what the card looks like. Since I don't have a window on the side of my case. And I know I'm going to lose money on reselling it. Because I will keep it for a year or 2 before I upgrade. I usually skip a generation before upgrading, if possible.
> 
> And when I read about the noise complaints I didn't think much of it. Because I've used a friends computer that has a sapphire 6970 with the stock amd blower cooler and that thing got pretty load. My previous 6850 was super quiet with only 1 fan. Especially since I run everything at 1440p. And that is tough on video cards.
> 
> Plus the price of $140 ar was such a steal. The cheapest 7950 with a good cooler at the time was over $100 more. And the 7950 isn't much of an upgrade now. And I can always use the cooler on my next video card.


My mistake- $140 is a game changer. At that price, it's a steal. You may even be able to sell it for that price in a year.


----------



## donjeuw

Hello,

Within a week I'll be getting a Sapphire HD7870XT, and I would like to know wich bios is better to overclock the card, regarding the vrm temps, general stability etc.? I'd be also interested if you have links to release notes or any info on the topic.


----------



## Tasm

Hello XT Fellas,

I can grab a GA WF 280 R 2.0 voltage locked for just more 50bucks, plus, 2y warranty.

I have a 180bucks proposal for the Le right now.

Problem is, this beast will do 1230mhz with stock voltage and i am loving it.

What should i do, spend the extra 50bucks for the 280x?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> Hello XT Fellas,
> 
> I can grab a GA WF 280 R 2.0 voltage locked for just more 50bucks, plus, 2y warranty.
> 
> I have a 180bucks proposal for the Le right now.
> 
> Problem is, this beast will do 1230mhz with stock voltage and i am loving it.
> 
> What should i do, spend the extra 50bucks for the 280x?


What CPU/MoBo do you have?

I'm leaning towards yes. It would be a solid 20-25% improvement in framerates plus an increase in VRAM (which won't matter @ 1080p) assuming your CPU doesn't bottleneck the card.


----------



## Tasm

FX 8320 4.5.

My last score:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7820897



What a beast...


----------



## ahmedmo1

I would go for it.


----------



## Mad Pistol

My video cards were running a little hot, so instead of spending $80 on an aftermarket cooler, I did this.



Good for a drop of 7-8C idle and load.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> My video cards were running a little hot, so instead of spending $80 on an aftermarket cooler, I did this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for a drop of 7-8C idle and load.


Hmm I don't know how the cooling is on those powercolors but with a space b/w them, I figured you wouldn't need a fan. What are your temps like now? I currently have my Sapphire 7870xt cards right beside each other and had to set the power control to -20% to maintain temps below 85celcius on the top card.

I'm a lot more interested in the fan you've set up to cool your Motherboard VRMs. I'm looking to cool my VRMs as well and would like some tips.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Hmm I don't know how the cooling is on those powercolors but with a space b/w them, I figured you wouldn't need a fan. What are your temps like now? I currently have my Sapphire 7870xt cards right beside each other and had to set the power control to -20% to maintain temps below 85celcius on the top card.
> 
> I'm a lot more interested in the fan you've set up to cool your Motherboard VRMs. I'm looking to cool my VRMs as well and would like some tips.


The top card was getting up to 90C on really intense graphics, but now the max I've seen is 83C on the top card @ +20% power and an overclock to 1100mhz (last temps were @ 1000), so the difference is night and day. My case is under a desk, so cooling exhaust isn't as good as I would like it to be. That 120mm fan on the video cards fixed my VC temps though.









The VRM fan is just a Cooler Master 80mm silent fan to move some air over it. It's just to keep the voltages from throttling my CPU @ 4.7Ghz. It's also worked very well.

I'm a believer in spot fans now. They both do their job very well.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> The top card was getting up to 90C on really intense graphics, but now the max I've seen is 83C on the top card @ +20% power and an overclock to 1100mhz (last temps were @ 1000), so the difference is night and day.
> 
> The VRM fan is just a Cooler Master 80mm silent fan to move some air over it. It's just to keep the voltages from throttling my CPU @ 4.7Ghz. It's also worked very well.
> 
> I'm a believer in spot fans now. They both do their job very well.


Are you sure you need the +20% power? I could manage 1100/1500 with +0% power and the performance was identical.

Btw, how'd you rig that spot fan to stay there on top of the VRMs?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Are you sure you need the +20% power? I could manage 1100/1500 with +0% power and the performance was identical.
> 
> Btw, how'd you rig that spot fan to stay there on top of the VRMs?


Yes, the 20% power is necessary. These MYST cards throttle to 60% usage very easily, and the only way to eliminate that is to set the power limit as high as possible. I think it's a bug in the BIOS of the card.

The VRM spot fan is held in place by 2 zip ties attached to the mount on my H110 CPU cooler.


----------



## longfellow78

Hello all,
I've bought a second MYST for crossfire, but have unfortunately realised that my mobo, Z77D3H has a pcie 3.0 x16 speed for slot one, but only a pcie 2.0x4 speed for slot two. I realise that this is not ideal, and a minimum 3.0 8x/8x is required for no performance compromise, and even 2.0 8x only causes a 1% loss, however does anyone have this mobo and crossfire and can report on performance please?

I know amd cards suffer much less than nvidia from lower bandwidth slots, and have read a very detailed report showing that on a single slot, a 7970 on pcie 2.0 x4 slot, only shows a 5% average performance decrease, but I don't think the same applies to crossfire, and have heard that the second pcie slot goes via a different route, and compromises are much more.
I cannot afford a new mobo such as the z77xd3h, and will send the card back if the performance is not enough of a boost. I only game at 1080p but saw a good price and couldn't help myself.
Thanks a lot,


----------



## Tasm

I had the same doubt and yes, it will affect the performance.
You can do a very simple thing, place one GPU at pci 16x and run some benchmarks.
Then, place the same GPU on pci ex 4x and run the same benchs.
Then you will know the % affected by the lower band.


----------



## longfellow78

Thanks for the reply, however will doing as you have suggested show the full performance decrease? Doesn't crossfire work differently to a single gpu in the second slot? I think I remember reading somewhere that it is worse.

As all of my games run over 60fps on maximum settings @1080p and given that my mobo is not suited for it, I may just send the card back even though it was so cheap. I have read on here that several people bought a card to crossfire and wished that they hadn't due to driver issues, and incompatibility with many non-AAA games. I am totally 50/50 about what to do.


----------



## Tasm

It will show how much performance the 4x band will affect the GPU.
If you are getting more than 30% loss, i would say forget the CF...because with CF you would have 2 graphics card working 30% lower than their stock performance, they will work both at 4x on CF


----------



## longfellow78

Hi,
So if I put a second card in the second pcie 2.0x4 slot, the first card will also work at that speed, despite being in a pcie 3.0x16 slot?
I suppose that makes sense if so, for both cards to work at the speed of the lower bandwidth one.

Does that mean then that if this link is correct: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/23.html
and pcie 2.0 x4 is 95% as fast as 3.0x16 (in a deliberately limited slot one), that theoretically, 2 cards at 2.0x4 should be 190% of the speed of a single card? If so that's pretty good!

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Tasm

They will both match the lower band, so, 4x.

It will depend on your motherboard/chipset/graphics.

Just do the test i told you, the loss you have with one card, will be the total % loss with the CF by using 4x 4x.


----------



## longfellow78

Ok thanks I'll test it with my first card and see if it's worse adding another one. I have read up quickly and seen that my mobo z77d3h sends the second pcie lanes through the southbridge instead of direct to the cpu which causes a further performance hit. Shame. I'll test it and report back.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Ok thanks I'll test it with my first card and see if it's worse adding another one. I have read up quickly and seen that my mobo z77d3h sends the second pcie lanes through the southbridge instead of direct to the cpu which causes a further performance hit. Shame. I'll test it and report back.


What CPU do you have?

Btw, it won't run both cards at x4, one will run @x16 and the other @x4. These benchmarks have already been done on a few boards and the performance drop was minimal.

Realistically, the rate-limiting factor for a crossfire board is the potential CPU bottleneck and proper crossfire support in certain titles. x8/x8 vs x16/x4 is nothing to worry about too much.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> What CPU do you have?
> 
> Btw, it won't run both cards at x4, one will run @x16 and the other @x4. These benchmarks have already been done on a few boards and the performance drop was minimal.
> 
> Realistically, the rate-limiting factor for a crossfire board is the potential CPU bottleneck and proper crossfire support in certain titles. x8/x8 vs x16/x4 is nothing to worry about too much.


It will run both cards at the lower speed, in this case, 4x


----------



## Tasm

I went for the GA 280x OC WF R2.0.

Not that much improvement from Tahiti LE 1200mhz.

Keep your´s, dont move to 280x


----------



## longfellow78

Hi,
My cpu is definately not a bottleneck. It's a [email protected]

Anyway I conducted the tests suggested using 3dmark and 3dmark 11. I was going to do heaven as well but forgot.
Figures are as below. First column shows slot 1 (3.0x16) frames per second score. 2nd column in slot 2 (2.0x4). Column 3, the percentage of slot 2 vs slot 1. Minimal difference in first 3 tests, larger difference in icestorm.
So for 3dmark the effect seems minimal. I'll do heaven as well tomorrow.
One thing was that the GPU in slot 2 is very close to my XFX 750w psu and on several tests the coil whine was insane! Maybe its the two 120mm fans I have on the GPU, but I couldn't cope with that all the time!

3DMARK11
Slot 1 Slot 2

44.7 42.7 95.53
48.4 47.3 97.73
61.3 58.3 95.11
28.4 27.3 96.13
28.1 27.9 99.29
40.2 39.8 99.00

Firestrike

33.2 32.3 97.29
27 25.4 94.07
27.9 27.3 97.85
11.5 11.1 96.52

Cloudgate

19075 18562 97.31
189.9 176.9 93.15
208.3 198.4 95.25
19.9 19.7 98.99

Icestorm

1505 1481.1 98.41
1400 1014 72.43
229.8 171 74.41


----------



## ahmedmo1

This wasn't a surprise. I knew the performance wasn't minimal. Previous tests from reputable sources indicate corroborate this. It does become an issue when you're running very high end cards like the GTX Titan with games at very high resolutions.


----------



## longfellow78

Update:

I ran the heaven benchmarks as below:

Heaven ultra extreme 8x

pcie1 pcie2 %

FPS 30.3 29.8 98.35

Score 763 750 98.30

Min 12.6 7.2 57.14

Max 71 65.4 92.11

Again very little difference except minimum fps.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> I went for the GA 280x OC WF R2.0.
> 
> Not that much improvement from Tahiti LE 1200mhz.
> 
> Keep your´s, dont move to 280x


Yep if you want to upgrade then only TLE CF / R9 290 / GTX770 or higher. Then you should actually see a notable performance increase.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Has anyone successfully undervolted the Sapphire 7870xt cards @ stock?


----------



## M3TAl

Never tried. Don't see why you wouldn't be able to do that.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Has anyone successfully undervolted the Sapphire 7870xt cards @ stock?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/3300_100#post_20833043


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/3300_100#post_20833043


Well my card is already @1.188V- I doubt I can go much lower @ 1100/1500.


----------



## longfellow78

Hi,
I am considering crossfiring and will have to change my fan setup of two 120mm on my existing card as space is a bit tight.
Have been considering either slim fans (15mm or 20mm compared to standard 25mm) and/or changing to 80mm fans.
Can anyone advise how the 7870 myst/xt performs with two 80mm fans compared to three 80mm fans or two 120mm?
I'd like to use two 80mm slim fans if possible.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi,
> I am considering crossfiring and will have to change my fan setup of two 120mm on my existing card as space is a bit tight.
> Have been considering either slim fans (15mm or 20mm compared to standard 25mm) and/or changing to 80mm fans.
> Can anyone advise how the 7870 myst/xt performs with two 80mm fans compared to three 80mm fans or two 120mm?
> I'd like to use two 80mm slim fans if possible.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


There is a slot b/w both cards on your particular motherboard (GA-Z77-D3H) so I don't even see why you would need the fans on the video card. The temperature difference b/w any of of those setups is going to be a few degrees maximum so just go with whatever is quietest and the least aesthetically offensive.


----------



## Nivek81

Wow, it's been a while since i posted in this thread!

So, I have the Powercolor EZ Edition and just for fun I tried mining scrypt LTC Litecoins last night.

I was running Win7 (with Aero turned on) and amd Cat drivers 13.9. Since my last post here i flashed the bios to the .32 hosted on the front page and my odd 500 MHz clock drop was cured.
I'm running the card in a Corsair 600T case (basically stock fan setup at max, but positive air pressure).

Starting from information I googled,
I started from:
Quote:


> .\cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://stratum2.wemineltc.com:3333 -u user -p pass --thread-concurrency 18512 -I 19 -w 256 -g 1 --gpu-engine 895 --gpu-memclock 1500


That user claimed 440 a khs hashrate, i got nowhere near that, more like 330. Playing around i dropped both the clock to 850 and intensity to 18 and suddenly got a really tight performance at 360k hash rate. Changing intensity up or down would give a lot more variability and slight loss at that clock. Turning aero off game me a 2-3 KHS gain.

Playing around some more, I finally settled at these settings for my card:
Quote:


> .\cgminer-3.7.2-windows\cgminer.exe --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://us.ltcrabbit.com:3334 -u USER.WORK -p PW -w 256 -g 2 --auto-fan --thread-concurrency 18512 -I 19 -w 256 -g 1 --gpu-engine 840 --gpu-memclock 1500


I'm currently getting an average of 385 kh/s.

Gpu temps stable at 74c (ambient maybe aroundd 20C), I live in a very cold Montreal apartment and decided to turn off the heat while mucking around.
Vrm's seem stable at about 67c
I have Elpidia gddr.
Total system power draw at the socket, <400 watts including my screen.
PSU is an original Antec Earthwatts 650 rated only 80plus.

So far, playing around with the memclock at anything away from 1500 pushes down the hash.
I'm really curious to how and why the card seems to tight at e=850 and i 18 though. Pushing it away from that gives a lot more wavy performance.

At these numbers, you'd be better off probably running a stock 7870 or 7850(link) (link)
I might actually borrow a friend's vanilla 7870 just to see,

Anyone else have any experience or advice to share?


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> There is a slot b/w both cards on your particular motherboard (GA-Z77-D3H) so I don't even see why you would need the fans on the video card. The temperature difference b/w any of of those setups is going to be a few degrees maximum so just go with whatever is quietest and the least aesthetically offensive.


Hi.
Thanks for the response, however with my current setup with 2 120mm fans on the heatsink, there is not enough space for the second graphics card. I think what I will try is to get an arctic accelero turbo module http://www.overclockers.co.uk/pimg/HS-066-AR_49674_350.jpg and strap this onto the heatsink with cable ties. They are two 80mmx15mm fans, which is what I was considering anyway, plus they are cheap and already linked together. Only abuot £7 delivered. If this works it would be a very cheap and elegant solution compaured to an aftermarket cooler.
Thanks for input, will report back on my benchmarking results.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi.
> Thanks for the response, however with my current setup with 2 120mm fans on the heatsink, there is not enough space for the second graphics card. I think what I will try is to get an arctic accelero turbo module http://www.overclockers.co.uk/pimg/HS-066-AR_49674_350.jpg and strap this onto the heatsink with cable ties. They are two 80mmx15mm fans, which is what I was considering anyway, plus they are cheap and already linked together. Only abuot £7 delivered. If this works it would be a very cheap and elegant solution compaured to an aftermarket cooler.
> Thanks for input, will report back on my benchmarking results.


How bad could your temps be to even warrant any aftermarket solutions? If you have a +20% power control setting, I would set it to 0%- that reduces temps greatly- by as much as 10 degrees in my setup. I can easily maintain a 1100/1500 OC on a 0% power control setting.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> How bad could your temps be to even warrant any aftermarket solutions? If you have a +20% power control setting, I would set it to 0%- that reduces temps greatly- by as much as 10 degrees in my setup. I can easily maintain a 1100/1500 OC on a 0% power control setting.


On stock I think my temps were around 85 in far cry 3, higher in benching, but the problem was the ridiculous noise of the stock fan. It was intolerable. so I changed the TIM and added two 120mm fans, which dropped the temps by over 20 degrees C. Gaming gives me mid 60s, and benching low 70s. Temps seem to not change much with different power slider settings. I keep this at +10.

When I tested my current card in the bottom slot, temps were about 4 degrees higher than the top slot. For crossfire, I don't mind temps edging into the low 80s, but I don't want to have the horrible whining stock fan. I'm keen to see how the arctic cooling turbo module might do strapped onto the stock cooler, as they are so cheap, and I've searched online and not seen anyone use these fans on anything other than the S1/S2 cooler for which they are designed. I suspect they won't have enough CFM of static pressure to be close to my current 120mm fans, but they can't be worse than the stock fan.... or maybe they can, I don't know!


----------



## Coree

By the way, can the voltages be edited permanently via the Radeon bios editor? I think of undervolting mine, as I will be putting the stock cooler back to place.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> can the voltages be edited permanently via the Radeon bios editor?


Ofcourse.


----------



## apoc69

Hello Gents! I've been reading this blog for a little while now and I finally decided to join and show off what I've done with my 7870 LEs.

*Quick Specs*:
Mobo: ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K @ stock
GPU: PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 MYST @ core: 1200MHz memory: 1500MHz
RAM: G.SKILL Sniper Series 4GB x 4 @ 2133 MHz
PSU: OCZ ZS Series 750W 80PLUS Bronze
Storage: SSD: OCZ Agility 3 128 GB
HD: WD 1TB Black
Case: Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper
Cooling: CPU: Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme ( not shown in all pics)
GPU: MK II Sigma_Cool GPU mounts with: Antec Kuthler h2o 620
CORSAIR Hydro Series H50 (both are the same thing)
Fans: Stock: 2 x 120mm (front), stock 140mm (back), Scythe 2 x 120mm (side door), Scythe ULTRA KAZE 120mm x 38mm (between radiators)

*About my Rig*:
I have recycled quite a few parts form my old rigs hints some of the parts might seem a bit old. I use my baby for everything, school, rendering, gaming, and even mining.

*GPU OC*:
After watching TTL review of this GPU and I saw it on sale on NewEgg I bought 2 imminently.
I run OC using Afterburner 1200-1500 with Power Limit at +20. I found that pushing the memory to 1600 didn't really yell noticeable results and it did make the OC a bit unstable so I just kept it at stock.

*GPU temps*:
*(Stock)*
As everyone knows these cards run hot. I was getting (whit all fans at 100%) ~70C running Unigen Heaven and Valley and mining with CGminer ~82C . Not to mention it sounded like I had a jet engine right next to me.
*(Water)*
I decided to use the MKII Sigma_Cool GPU mounts to mount the all in one liquid coolers. Installation was not difficult, a third hand could have been useful but I mounted them by myself. I decided to install the rads on the floor of the case because there was not a straight forward way to mount the rads on the front because of the odd HD cage mounting. I could have had one rad on the floor and one on the back but I didn't like the look of that. I decided to use the Scythe ULTRA KAZE fan to cool both rads because, one I already had it, and 2 that fan is a beast! Also if I had 2 fans mounted on the rads in my current set up, I would have had to install my HDs higher plus I'm already pushing the limits on the case fan controller. The temp difference between the two cards is only ~3C.
I am extremely satisfied with the temperatures after water cooling. Running Unigen Heaven and Valley temps did not exceed 45C (Room temp 22C (72F)). Mining the temps didn't pass 60C.
Also I should mention that I run the fans at 50%. Running the fans at 100% didn't yell much temp change. Maybe 3-4C.

*Minig:*
I use CGminer 3.7.2

color 02 (matrix style)
cgminer --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:3333 -u xxxxxx.1 -p xxx --thread-concurrency 8128 --intensity 12 --worksize 256 -g 2

Using this set up I get ~430Kh/s per card and the best thing is that the computer is still usable. I've tried higher TCs and higher Intensities without any significant gains. Besides making the computer unusable and generating more HWs and Rs I got nothing else. Even thou these cards use the Tahiti GPU they aren't nearly as good for mining as the 7950s.

I hope you guys enjoy the pics. Feel free to ask and comment about anything.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apoc69*
> 
> GPU: PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 MYST @ core: 1200MHz memory: 1500MHz


Is this at stock volts?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apoc69*


Dif 4k! what are you mining, Air?

8128 is optimal for my 7870XT as well but I13 and I get between 380-420kh/s Depending on the dif.


----------



## apoc69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> Is this at stock volts?


Yes, just with Power Limit at +20


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Dif 4k! what are you mining, Air?
> 
> 8128 is optimal for my 7870XT as well but I13 and I get between 380-420kh/s Depending on the dif.


My Kh/s very between 420-430 as well. I am mining Ltc. I've no idea why Dif is at 4k. I've set up the (VARDIFF): at 400max on my worker.


----------



## link1393

What is your VRM temp ?


----------



## apoc69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> What is your VRM temp ?


Around 100C. Its on the high side. I've been looking into some of the stuff done in this thread about it.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apoc69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> What is your VRM temp ?
> 
> 
> 
> Around 100C. Its on the high side. I've been looking into some of the stuff done in this thread about it.
Click to expand...

Take those heatsink, they are made to fit on the VRM and they are in copper.

I will buy it when I have to buy something, but some OCN member here use it.


----------



## apoc69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Take those heatsink, they are made to fit on the VRM and they are in copper.
> 
> I will buy it when I have to buy something, but some OCN member here use it.


TY, I've added them into my cart.


----------



## ahmedmo1

What is the 'safe' max for VRM temps? I typically test using Furmark and my VRM temps max out at 92 celcius.

Current settings: 975/1500 @ 1.025V and 0% power control setting.

I'm kind of disappointed- I would have anticipated that dropping the voltages from the stock 1.188V to 1.025V would have dropped temperatures substantially but that hasn't been the case. Reducing the power control setting yields a more substantial drop in temps, especially for the VRMs.

I'll continue tweaking voltages and power control settings to get ideal results under Furmark. I know Furmark is extreme but if I can manage to keep the cards at below 80/85celcius Core/VRM on Furmark, I can guarantee I am good-to-go everywhere else.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> What is the 'safe' range for VRM temps. I typically test using Furmark. and my VRM temps max out at 92 celcius.


I like to keep it under 85C, but they can take up to 110-120 before they die.


----------



## clark_b

As a random question, what are yalls typical ASIC qualities with these?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> As a random question, what are yalls typical ASIC qualities with these?


Top Sapphire 7870xt- 65%. Bottom Sapphire 7870xt- 80%.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Top Sapphire 7870xt- 65%. Bottom Sapphire 7870xt- 80%.


****- is that a substantial enough difference to swap the order of the cards- dropping the 80% ASIC card into the top slot?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Take those heatsink, they are made to fit on the VRM and they are in copper.
> 
> I will buy it when I have to buy something, but some OCN member here use it.


Those DO NOT work on the VRM. The mosfets are VERY small and not perfectly flat, they're rounded. The provided tape doesn't make good contact, they fall right off.

How do I know? I have those heatsinks from an old motherboard. Didn't work at all. They will work on other chips on the card but not the mosfets.

Only way they would work is if you used a much stronger tape or some kind of thermal glue.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> As a random question, what are yalls typical ASIC qualities with these?


Mine is 58.1% and it's a PowerColor.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Take those heatsink, they are made to fit on the VRM and they are in copper.
> 
> I will buy it when I have to buy something, but some OCN member here use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Those DO NOT work on the VRM. The mosfets are VERY small and not perfectly flat, they're rounded. The provided tape doesn't make good contact, they fall right off.
> 
> How do I know? I have those heatsinks from an old motherboard. Didn't work at all. They will work on other chips on the card but not the mosfets.
> 
> Only way they would work is if you used a much stronger tape or some kind of thermal glue.
Click to expand...

Oh sorry I don't know that, but thanks for the information.


----------



## M3TAl

My Sapphire is 66.5% Max OC for mine with 1.3V is right around 1200 MHz.

If you really want a serious heatsink on the VRM's mod an Enzotech MST-88 onto your card like I did. Notice that airflow is still VERY important for temps. With basically no airflow my VRMs still hit 80C+. With good airflow they don't go over 55C.

I'm thinking about adding an Antec Spot Cool fan right on the modded VRM heatsink.

These are old pics before I went full custom water. You'll need to also add some kind of plastic so the heatsink doesn't touch the other components around the mosfets. Also you could probably use a Dremel to remove some of the pins to make the screw flush.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My Sapphire is 66.5% Max OC for mine with 1.3V is right around 1200 MHz.
> 
> If you really want a serious heatsink on the VRM's mod an Enzotech MST-88 onto your card like I did. Notice that airflow is still VERY important for temps. With basically no airflow my VRMs still hit 80C+. With good airflow they don't go over 55C.
> 
> I'm thinking about adding an Antec Spot Cool fan right on the modded VRM heatsink.


Do you mod it or it's fit on the card

It's Ok


----------



## link1393

Do you have some pic of your card with the Enzotech MST-88 ?

I see it XD


----------



## M3TAl

I edited the post above...

You need an electric drill with the proper size drill bit and 2 screws & washers of proper length. I used M3 size. Don't remember the exact length.

Make sure you measure the hole distance properly before drilling. After drilling I used 150 grit sandpaper to smooth out the bottom then finished it with 1200 grit. I cut a plastic piece from some plastic folder and taped it to the heatsink to prevent a short from the components near the mosfets.


----------



## link1393

Thanks, and what is the quality of the original thermal tape ?


----------



## ahmedmo1

rofl- just noticed I'm not in the club. Just sent in my form.

Anyways- I tried 975/1500 @0.95V and Furmark temps will continue to rise (GPU+VRMs) if you leave it on long enough. So I figured this doesn't matter because Furmark is insane.

Tested BF3 and max temps were 78/85 celcius GPU/VRM. Well hoorah for that! Right?

Here comes BF4- max temps were 100/100 GPU/VRM.

Perfect...


----------



## Nivek81

Thx for the info Apoc!

I look forward to tweaking my card when i get home tomorrow night!


----------



## RaXelliX

Regarding ASIC: Mine is 73.1% (PowerColor Myst). Did quite good 1Ghz @ 1.049 mV. Currently running 1260Mhz @ 1.275 mV
Regarding max safe VRM temps: 114 degrees Celcius is when mine starts throttling clocks so i consider 114c the max safe temp. Realisticly i've never seen it pass 92c in games.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Thanks, and what is the quality of the original thermal tape ?


I don't know what Powercolor uses but the Sapphire thermal pad is decent. It's 1.5-2mm thick which is required when using a heatsink that large. The Powercolor heatsink only covers the mosfets and not any other components so it doesn't need a thick thermal pad.


----------



## jlsmndz

You guys have crazy temps! Mine's topping at 76c/80c GPU/VRM on 1200/1600 @1.215v 27-33c ambient. I have the Powercolor Myst with Tuniq TX-4 Thermal Paste on a case with bad airflow.


----------



## Silvercast

I've had mine forever, but been away from OCN for a while, here's my upload


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlsmndz*
> 
> You guys have crazy temps! Mine's topping at 76c/80c GPU/VRM on 1200/1600 @1.215v 27-33c ambient. I have the Powercolor Myst with Tuniq TX-4 Thermal Paste on a case with bad airflow.


Well I had those temps but have my cards in crossfire with no space b/w them. Top one is hot as faq.



Anyways, just picked up the Prolimatech FMK-01 pictured above. I'm going to put some Cougar 120mm fans on that bad boy and my Crossfire temperature problems will be a thing of the past.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Thanks, and what is the quality of the original thermal tape ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what Powercolor uses but the Sapphire thermal pad is decent. It's 1.5-2mm thick which is required when using a heatsink that large. The Powercolor heatsink only covers the mosfets and not any other components so it doesn't need a thick thermal pad.
Click to expand...

Ok, Thanks and a last question. And the Enzotech tape ?

I want to push it higher but I don't want to kill my VRM. For the moment I am to 1160/1500 Core/Mem and my VRM don't go higher than 85C. And my my voltage is 1175mV







That's help a lot for the VRM to downvolt a little bit.


----------



## M3TAl

Didn't use the tape it comes with (some type of Fujipoly tape) so don't know much about it. Oh and this mod will only work if using an AIO water cooler or universal GPU block.

Maybe it would with the stock cooler if you cut all the pins down real short with a Dremel or something like that.


----------



## link1393

I use an Antec H2O 920 so I'm ok.


----------



## Nivek81

Well, just got home from a long educational weekend =P

My EZ has been scrypt mining continuously for the last 68 hours (total system draw 18.65 kwatt).
It's remained stable at 73c and vrms at 66c, no fancy cooling or any card modifications. (Though I did use a string attached to the top of my case to hold up the dangling end of my card months ago, which probably helps the vrms.)

385khash/s avg with cgminer 3.7.2, amd sdk 2.5?. and amd catalyst...13.9? Wow I should update that.
These settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



-u user.miner -p minerpassword -w 256 --auto-fan --thread-concurrency 18512 -I 19 -w 256 -g 1 --gpu-engine 840 --gpu-memclock 1500



Once it started running, i used the changed voltage command to see if i could hold it back to 0.925 volts, but all it goes back to is 1.188V. (I thought the powercolor cards were not voltage locked? Oh well.)

Going to try and play with thread concurrency now.


----------



## jlsmndz

i use powercolor's poweup tuner to tune my volts and AMD overdrive for power limit.


----------



## ahmedmo1

So I have an offer to trade my 2x Sapphire 7870 xt cards (with box, accessories, and receipts) for a Sapphire r9 290 reference + $40 cash. Good trade?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> So I have an offer to trade my 2x Sapphire 7870 xt cards (with box, accessories, and receipts) for a Sapphire r9 290 reference + $40 cash. Good trade?


Nvm- lousy deal with regards to that reference cooler. I thought my 7870 xt in crossfire was loud but that reference cooler on the r9 290 is insane. The individual has the card + ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme III. I'll see how far I can get him to drop that price.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Nvm- lousy deal with regards to that reference cooler. I thought my 7870 xt in crossfire was loud but that reference cooler on the r9 290 is insane. The individual has the card + ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme III. I'll see how far I can get him to drop that price.


Ehh, I would go for the R9 290. Replace the reference cooler with the Arctic S1 Plus heatsink 20-30€. Add 2x 140mm fans and you are good. VRM and RAM heatsinks are included on the pack. The R9 290 @ 1,1Ghz matches 2 stock 7870XT's. Take in mind you will not need to worry about the Crossfire scaling issues/increased heat output (2 cards).


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Ehh, I would go for the R9 290. Replace the reference cooler with the Arctic S1 Plus heatsink 20-30€. Add 2x 140mm fans and you are good. VRM and RAM heatsinks are included on the pack. The R9 290 @ 1,1Ghz matches 2 stock 7870XT's. Take in mind you will not need to worry about the Crossfire scaling issues/increased heat output (2 cards).


Too much of a hassle and added cost. At that point, I would rather wait to trade for an r9 290 with a non-reference hsf.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Just noticed top card runs @x4 and [email protected] Tried running at load and changing BIOS NB settings. No dice. Will try it with Crossfire off.

Too many hassles- can't wait to get rid of these cards.


----------



## eBombzor

Yeah I would go for the 290. Multi-GPU setups are too much of a hassle.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yeah I would go for the 290. Multi-GPU setups are too much of a hassle.


Just agreed to the terms: trading both of my cards (with box, accessories, receipts) for his Sapphire r9 290 + Accelero III (+box, accessories, recepits) with NO added cash on my end. Should trade this weekend.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Just agreed to the terms: trading both of my cards (with box, accessories, receipts) for his Sapphire r9 290 + Accelero III (+box, accessories, recepits) with NO added cash on my end. Should trade this weekend.


Good deal.


----------



## Nivek81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlsmndz*
> 
> i use powercolor's poweup tuner to tune my volts and AMD overdrive for power limit.


Thanks for reminding me of the PowerColor app!
Interestingly I managed to down clock the voltage all the .9 in Power-play (GPUz reporting 0.878), and it didnt affect my minig performance one bit: 385khs @ 840mhz clock, i=19.
Changing my thread concurrency to the 8000 numbers didn't do my any good whatsoever, I have to read up more on how to tweak that, but the lower voltage dropped my system consumption by nearly 75 watts at 99% gpu load.

I should have just paid the extra money for the 7950 at the time instead of trying to squeeze the most bang for the buck. Especially since I really want to migrate most on my parts into a mini itx system.
Lesson's learned.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Good deal.


He flaked. Now he wants $150 on top of my cards. rofl...


----------



## toughacton

Hey folks! I just upgraded from my old crossfired 6790s to a Powercolor 7870 Myst. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aeadk/ I submitted the form to join up.

I have been messing with the OC some, and its stable at 1150/1500 with no volt change, but I tend to get a worse score in firestrike. I think its throttling on me. I think I have the 32 BIOS as far as I can tell. Is this just thermal throttling I can fix by adjusting the fan profile? I haven't messed with it just yet as I like the low noise levels its at, and as far as I can tell 1100/1500 has no throttling and gets better scores in firestrike. It runs mid 5400s whereas the 1150 OC is anywhere between 5000 and 5300. One run was literally worse than stock clocks. Looks like the classic throttling to me.

At any rate, my CPU is probably more a limiting factor as I'm running a llano Athon at 3.5 GHz. Though the scores don't seem too far off the norm. Also, If anyone knows, how sensitive are these cards to RAM speed? I'm running my Gskills at 1600 8 8 8 24 timings. so I'm reasonably sure they can do 1866 or maybe 2133 even with loose timings. I don't really want to mess with overclocking it though if its not going to improve FPS much.

Looking forward to putting this bad boy through the ringer and seeing what it can do







Cheers


----------



## M3TAl

You should be able to see if it's throttling using Afterburner OSD. Likely won't see much of a difference in games OC'in RAM.


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You should be able to see if it's throttling using Afterburner OSD. Likely won't see much of a difference in games OC'in RAM.


Not sure how to record or watch is while its running since i only have 1 monitor, but I changed the fan profile and its noisy now while running, but I'm getting more reasonable numbers. 5553 in firestrike with 1175/1500 now







This card is just soooo much better than the 6790s i had. Not to mention that if mantle becomes a thing, I'll be ready for it.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Hmmm... just sold both my Sapphire 7870xt cards for $500 shipped to some person in Nebraska. It's been fun folks.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> Not sure how to record or watch is while its running since i only have 1 monitor, but I changed the fan profile and its noisy now while running, but I'm getting more reasonable numbers. 5553 in firestrike with 1175/1500 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is just soooo much better than the 6790s i had. Not to mention that if mantle becomes a thing, I'll be ready for it.


Just monitor the core/mem clocks. GPU-Z in background works too. If it throttles then at some point core clock will be lower. Personally i also suggest +20% power limit in CCC to avoid throttling. Obviously that does not help if it throttles because of temperatures and not voltage. Default voltage of 1.256 mV is more than enough for OC tho.


----------



## longfellow78

Hello.
I have now crossfired my Mysts.
Card 1 is a hynix with 66% ASIC, Card 2 is Elpida, with 62% ASIC.

both cards are 1180/1500 +8, with a 3570k @4.6ghz and 8gb of 1600 mhz RAM.

When benchmarking, the top card gets significantly hotter. up to 85 on the core and 91 on the ram with stock heatsink and MX4 TIM.
Bottom card is around 12 degrees cooler, also stock with MX4 TIM.

I was running two 120mm fans on the top card alone, and temps were around 20 degrees cooler. the main heat issue is a lack of airflow to the top card.

*I am only running a pcie 3.0 x16 / 2.0x4 mobo. so my results below should help out people with the same setup. For those with a better mobo than my z77d3h with better bandwidth on the second pcie should do better.*

Results are explained as:
Slot 1 = the score with 1 card in slot 1.
Slot 2 = the score with 1 card in slot 2.
the first % = the loss in performance in slot 2 compared to slot 1.
This shows a 5% loss in score/fps in slot 2 (pcie 2.0x4). Not bad!

Then are the Crossfire scores overall.
1% shows the increase in score over a single card in slot 1.
2% shows the increase in score over a single card in slot 2.

The important results are SLOT 1 vs 1% and show that crossfire on a 16/4 mobo gives between 66% and 75% of a boost in these benchmarks.

I would love to know the scores on a crossfire setup with a full fat second PCIe slot. I would expect the loss to be 5-10% instead of 25-30%. I only run a 60hz monitor, so this should be good for all games at ultra settings at 1080p for some time!

edit: sorry I see that the figures below are a bit squashed up.

7870xtcrossfire.xlsx 13k .xlsx file


See attached file (if it works).

3DMARK11

Slot 1 Slot 2
Score/FPS Score/FPS % CFX 1% 2%
Graph 9469 9182 96.97 16438 173.60 179.02
test 1 44.7 42.7 95.53 74.1 165.77 173.54
test 2 48.4 47.3 97.73 80 165.29 169.13
test 3 61.3 58.3 95.11 103.6 169.00 177.70

Firestrike

Slot 1 Slot 2
Score/FPS Score/FPS % CFX 1% 2%
Score 5991 5740 95.81 8795 146.80 153.22
test 1 33.2 32.3 97.29 59.3 178.61 183.59
test 2 27 25.4 94.07 45.7 169.26 179.92
comb 11.5 11.1 96.52 14.1 122.61 127.03

Cloudgate

Slot 1 Slot 2
Score/FPS Score/FPS % CFX 1% 2%
graph 19075 18562 97.31 22174 116.25 119.46
test 1 189.9 176.9 93.15 331.1 174.35 187.17
test 2 208.3 198.4 95.25 371 178.11 187.00

Icestorm

Slot 1 Slot 2
Score/FPS Score/FPS % CFX 1% 2%
score 185176 144209 77.88 181218 97.86 125.66
test 1 1505 1481.1 98.41 1459 96.94 98.51
test 2 1400 1014 72.43 1552 110.86 153.06

Heaven ultra extreme 8x tesselation
Slot 1 Slot 2 % CFX 1% 2%
fps 30.3 29.8 98.35 50.4 166.34 169.13
sco 763 750 98.30 1273 166.84 169.73
min 12.6 7.2 57.14 13.2 104.76 183.33
max 71 65.4 92.11 115 161.97 175.84

edit 2: just did another heaven run at 8x tesselation and results much improved: An 85% increase with crossfired cards.

CFX 1% 2%
55.8 184.16 187.25
1405 184.14 187.33


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> I was running two 120mm fans on the top card alone, and temps were around 20 degrees cooler. the main heat issue is a lack of airflow to the top card.


Can you provide a pic or diagram of this? What temps are you getting?


----------



## M3TAl

Top card typically always suffers when both cards use coolers that dump heat into the case. The top card is getting a bunch of heat from the bottom card.


----------



## RaXelliX

GPU-Z v0.7.6 now shows memory type. For those wondering if they have Elpida or Hynix.


----------



## M3TAl

Good to know









Still doesn't give you any model # or anything, but brand is nice


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Can you provide a pic or diagram of this? What temps are you getting?


Hi,
It was just two 120mm zip tied together, and those placed on the heatsink with diagonal zip ties on the corners, holding fans gently against the heatsink. I think there are pics elsewhere on this thread from others who have done the same.


----------



## jlsmndz

mounted a 120mm fan below the gpu, dropped the max temps from 76c to 68c


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Hmmm... just sold both my Sapphire 7870xt cards for $500 shipped to some person in Nebraska. It's been fun folks.


WAT???


----------



## Sadmoto

Umm, hey guys I've had my 7870XT since last feb and it works amazing, plays every game I throw at it, I've had it OC'd to 1175/1500 with 15% power limit, but I noticed that when on stock settings 975/1500, 0 power limit, it throttles down to 925, its been so long I can't remember if it did then when I bought it,is this a sign of it dieing? or is my card power hungry and I didn't notice? I keep watch of my temps regularly because every game is different so I make sure nothing ever gets too hot.

I've had 0 problems other then this little quirk, I was wondering if I should worry


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Umm, hey guys I've had my 7870XT since last feb and it works amazing, plays every game I throw at it, I've had it OC'd to 1175/1500 with 15% power limit, but I noticed that when on stock settings 975/1500, 0 power limit, it throttles down to 925, its been so long I can't remember if it did then when I bought it,is this a sign of it dieing? or is my card power hungry and I didn't notice? I keep watch of my temps regularly because every game is different so I make sure nothing ever gets too hot.
> 
> I've had 0 problems other then this little quirk, I was wondering if I should worry


I believe that 925 is the original stock clock and 975 is the boost state. I doubt its dying


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Umm, hey guys I've had my 7870XT since last feb and it works amazing, plays every game I throw at it, I've had it OC'd to 1175/1500 with 15% power limit, but I noticed that when on stock settings 975/1500, 0 power limit, it throttles down to 925, its been so long I can't remember if it did then when I bought it,is this a sign of it dieing? or is my card power hungry and I didn't notice? I keep watch of my temps regularly because every game is different so I make sure nothing ever gets too hot.
> 
> I've had 0 problems other then this little quirk, I was wondering if I should worry


Normal and extremely annoying. Your card is fine.


----------



## Sadmoto

ok thanks guys! Im glad because I plan on using this as long as I can, its a great card, imo a good OC'er it can do up to 1175/1600, I know most people only get just over 1200 if its a good OC'er because it roughly matchs 7950 performance (correct me if im wrong) and I've seen some say they cant even get to 1100.








I'd love to do 1200, I can do it temp wise but I start to get artifacts with anything above 1175, not a single one with 1175 though.


----------



## M3TAl

With 1.3V or stock voltage?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> With 1.3V or stock voltage?


if thats to me I run 1175/1500 with 15% power limit, not sure what that is volt wise though.


----------



## M3TAl

Then your at stock 1.188V. If your getting 1175 at 1.188V that's damn impressive. With 1.3V you might get well over 1250 Mhz.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Then your at stock 1.188V. If your getting 1175 at 1.188V that's damn impressive. With 1.3V you might get well over 1250 Mhz.


its still stock even with the 15% power limit?









i've tried going up to 20% which is max on the catalyst control center and i still get the artifacts at 1200 so I always assumed that was its limits


----------



## M3TAl

Power limit doesn't change voltage that's just a TDP limit. It will throttle the card once you reach a certain power draw.

If you're getting artifacts at 1200 then you need more voltage. It's the same as CPU overclocking essentially.

Here's EVERYTHING you need to get voltage control & monitoring.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> you need more voltage..


the magical answer for all haha!







I want a bumper sticker of that.

alrighty, so I'd use MSI AB to mess around with volts? I remember reading that was the go to program for OCing GPU's outside of geforce and amd CCC

Im really interested now in what this cards limits are, I know though I won't be able to a higher OC on some games, I've noticed that some games like tomb raider and Shadow warrior (2013) make my card run hot, getting close to 80c in under an hour when other games like BF4, metro, batman origins, bioshock infinite, crysis 3 and many others, dont even go past 65c after hours of playing. I thought it was my frames but I keep around the same 40-70fps in the games above so it doesn't explain why one game runs hotter then the other, maybe certain settings put more stress on the card? Idk.

I know in bf4 there are times my GPU is now a bottleneck and my fps will drop so maybe that extra push will give me some extra frames.


----------



## jlsmndz

i can run mine at 1240mhz @ 1.256v.


----------



## Sadmoto

I just went back for giggles and did 1200/1500 with 20% limit on CCC and now its working without artifacts, ima keep testing, for some reason my computer is tempermental seeing as how months ago I would get artifacts on bf3.









edit: well I spoke too soon about 1200 working perfectly, I havent gotten any artifacts, but I am throttling which means it doesnt have the power, even on 20% so I'll have to go with volts to get it higher


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Power limit doesn't change voltage that's just a TDP limit. It will throttle the card once you reach a certain power draw.
> 
> If you're getting artifacts at 1200 then you need more voltage. It's the same as CPU overclocking essentially.
> 
> Here's EVERYTHING you need to get voltage control & monitoring.


could you explain to me what your doing in the config file, do I have to change the 3 things highlighted? what do they do ?

EDIT: well either 1175 is its limits or im doing something wrong, even with 1.3v I'll get artifacts or throttling back to 925 even when temps are under control.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> ok thanks guys! Im glad because I plan on using this as long as I can, its a great card, imo a good OC'er it can do up to 1175/1600, I know most people only get just over 1200 if its a good OC'er because it roughly matchs 7950 performance (correct me if im wrong) and I've seen some say they cant even get to 1100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to do 1200, I can do it temp wise but I start to get artifacts with anything above 1175, not a single one with 1175 though.


The 7870xt doesn't match 7950. It's right between a 7870 and a stock 7950. Frankly, after taking a look at the noise, temp, and power profile of the r9 270 cards, they kind of make the 7870 xt irrelevant. They are smaller, need 1 6-pin adapter, run quieter, run cooler, and OC better than this card. Not to mention they work well in crossfire. Tahiti-based GPUs just tend to run way too hot and loud to make crossfire an attractive idea.

If you got your 7870 xt for well under $200, sure. If not, you're better off with an r9 270 or r9 270x.


----------



## M3TAl

If those things are not in the config file then add them. It's the voltage chip that controls well, the voltage.

Are you sure it's actually getting 1.3V and not still 1.188V? It's throttling because the power draw increases when you increase voltage.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If those things are not in the config file then add them. It's the voltage chip that controls well, the voltage.
> 
> Are you sure it's actually getting 1.3V and not still 1.188V? It's throttling because the power draw increases when you increase voltage.


added in those settings, I dont get throttling at 1200 or artifacts but bf4 crashes from time to time at anything above 1175

you use the voltage and power limit right?
or just one or the other?

I also tested kombuster, I get better performance with 1175 then 1200 with extra voltage, not sure if im still doing something wrong or not. x.x


----------



## M3TAl

Well my card's BIOS is edited. Raised the Power limit in BIOS and voltage. I still use MSI AB to mess around with different voltages and clocks though.


----------



## toughacton

OK so I've monitored my card and I'm still jumping down to 925 from my set 1175 clock speed. Temps are fine, no more than 70 (could be lower, im just using a quieter fan profile). How do I stop this? Or is it even possible? I knew it was an issue with these cards goin into it, and in the games i play i don't see it effect much, but still it would be nice to get my clocks steady. I saw on the first page something about a power play tab? is this in afterburner or something else?

thanks in advance


----------



## jlsmndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> OK so I've monitored my card and I'm still jumping down to 925 from my set 1175 clock speed. Temps are fine, no more than 70 (could be lower, im just using a quieter fan profile). How do I stop this? Or is it even possible? I knew it was an issue with these cards goin into it, and in the games i play i don't see it effect much, but still it would be nice to get my clocks steady. I saw on the first page something about a power play tab? is this in afterburner or something else?
> 
> thanks in advance


what is your bios version?

try turning up the power control settings on overdrive to +10 - 20%


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlsmndz*
> 
> what is your bios version?
> 
> try turning up the power control settings on overdrive to +10 - 20%


I'm using afterburner and I have power limit up to +20% I'm on power color bios .32


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> I'm using afterburner and I have power limit up to +20% I'm on power color bios .32


Other option is edit the BIOS to raise the power limit even further. That's what I did. Haven't throttled once ever. Even when running 1.3V and 1200 MHz.


----------



## danb79

I am also having fluctuations in gpu usage and gpu clock speeds at stock settings, to make it stable i have to run at +10% power limit does this mean that there is something wrong with my card? i noticed this trying mantle in bf4. cpu spikes seem to get worse when the gpu clocks fluctuate

xfx 7870 le 2gb .30 bios


----------



## M3TAl

Throttling is normal. Many people have battled with this, myself included.

Mantle in BF4 sucked on my PC. Massive FPS drops for no reason. Literally standing in Test Range not moving FPS would be like 93, 88, 55, 67, 80, etc. On DX11 constant 85-90.

Need a lot of updates and work for 7000 series IMO.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Throttling is normal. Many people have battled with this, myself included.
> 
> Mantle in BF4 sucked on my PC. Massive FPS drops for no reason. Literally standing in Test Range not moving FPS would be like 93, 88, 55, 67, 80, etc. On DX11 constant 85-90.
> 
> Need a lot of updates and work for 7000 series IMO.


Mantle doesn't support 7xxx series yet. With a single 7870xt paired with an 8350, don't expect much of a performance boost, if any.


----------



## danb79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Mantle doesn't support 7xxx series yet. With a single 7870xt paired with an 8350, don't expect much of a performance boost, if any.


yes it does try running star swarm on steam i get
dx11
Test Duration: 360 Seconds
Total Frames: 11760

Average FPS: 32.67

mantle
Test Duration: 360 Seconds
Total Frames: 16612

Average FPS: 46.14

and throttaling is not normal im not overheating and it stops if i run at >+10% power


----------



## danb79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Throttling is normal. Many people have battled with this, myself included.
> 
> Mantle in BF4 sucked on my PC. Massive FPS drops for no reason. Literally standing in Test Range not moving FPS would be like 93, 88, 55, 67, 80, etc. On DX11 constant 85-90.
> 
> Need a lot of updates and work for 7000 series IMO.


check to see if your gpu clock is fluctuating. my fps on test range was all over the place standing still until i upped my power limit to 20% now its like 116-120


----------



## RaXelliX

My tests with the new driver on the free Star Swarm Demo on Steam:

*DirectX 13.12 Beta 9.5:*
Average FPS: 37.72
*DirectX 14.1 Beta 1.6:*
Average FPS: 28.87
*Mantle 14.1 Beta 1.6 Test 1:*
Average FPS: 53.44
*Mantle 14.1 Beta 1.6 Test 2:*
Average FPS: 52.54

Pretty impressive considering Mantle is not yet even optimized for HD7K series (but it's working). I was a little worried that they intentionally lowered the DX performance to show Mantle as superior but that seems to be limited to the benchmark itself as DX performance is ok in other games.


----------



## M3TAl

Alright been watching super bowl because I'm an American lol. We have to. Drunk... But yes we do have mantle with this driver. I have star swarm demo, mantle works in that.

My card doesn't throttle, ever. BIOS is edited, raised the power limit by a lot. Never throttles even at 1.3V 1200 MHz.Plus my card is on custom water. Never breaks 48C, that's with an 83F ambient and 800 rpm on fans. IMO bf4 and mantle just needs some more work with 7000 series.


----------



## eBombzor

Well the drivers are just in beta. I've heard reports of people getting better frames with Mantle after a fresh install. But I would wait for the WHQL version to come out since re-formatting Windows can take a while and it might not be worth it.


----------



## M3TAl

Definitely not reformatting Windows just for mantle. They still need to work out the kinks. As of right now in BF4 DX11 works better for my system.


----------



## eBombzor

Haha yeah I wouldn't do it either.

What kind of settings do you play with in-game? Mantle works best when the application is CPU limited so using 4x MSAA + Ultra settings on a 7870 XT might not give you the best results. If you turn down some settings sure the game might look worse but it would be worth it if you have 20 or 30% FPS increase.


----------



## murzyn

I got problem with VDDC i change it in trix but at furmark/gpu-z its still showing me 1.05V
I tried power limit 0,10,20 and always the same...
I got sapphire 7870xt.


----------



## jlsmndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murzyn*
> 
> I got problem with VDDC i change it in trix but at furmark/gpu-z its still showing me 1.05V
> I tried power limit 0,10,20 and always the same...
> I got sapphire 7870xt.


try powercolor's powerup tuner, although you can't set the power limit in it, you can use overdrive to adjust it instead.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> OK so I've monitored my card and I'm still jumping down to 925 from my set 1175 clock speed. Temps are fine, no more than 70 (could be lower, im just using a quieter fan profile). How do I stop this? Or is it even possible? I knew it was an issue with these cards goin into it, and in the games i play i don't see it effect much, but still it would be nice to get my clocks steady. I saw on the first page something about a power play tab? is this in afterburner or something else?
> 
> thanks in advance


I had this on my MYST with .32 bios..28 bios fixed it perfectly. My second myst came with .28 installed from factory. No problems ever @ 1180/1500 +8


----------



## SigTauMatt

Weird issue. Not sure if anyone else has ran into this.

I'll be benching Furmark with my Trixx settings, with GPU-ID and CCC open to display my clocks and fan speed. About 20% into the run, my clock drops to 925. I have the newest drivers and Trixx software. Constant Voltage forced, and ulps disabled.

Ideas?


----------



## Tobiman

Anyone know where I can get "The Stilt's Bios"?


----------



## murzyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlsmndz*
> 
> try powercolor's powerup tuner, although you can't set the power limit in it, you can use overdrive to adjust it instead.


I dont have powercolos bios so this app not works


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> As someone who has crossfire, I still think it is overrated. Constant driver issues- they fix issues for one game and break compatibility with other games as a result. Compatibility issues with certain motherboards. The list goes on.
> 
> I should have gotten a single GTX 780 or r9 290 rather than the 2x 7870XT.


Yeah, I was thinking about going dual 7870 xt's as well but I opted for a gtx 780. Glad I did, great card and great performance. Quiet and cool too.


----------



## jlsmndz

@matt
How about your power limit setting?


----------



## SigTauMatt

Doesn't seem to make a difference. Turn on tuning in CCC, and it overrides Trixx settings. Trixx voltage and fan profile stays active, however. This arrangement worked a couple of months ago when benching with Heaven, but won't now. May have something to do with the new drivers...?

Thinking about abandoning Trixx for a bit until I can sort this out.

Thanks for the suggestion though, @jlsmndz!


----------



## M3TAl

Tried trixx once when I first got the card. Didn't like it at all. MSI AB is superior IMO.


----------



## SigTauMatt

It's been a bit since i've looked at AB. When I got the card, Trixx was the only way to alter the voltage on Sapphire cards (or this one, anyway). Maybe i'll give AB another shot...


----------



## M3TAl

Not sure if setting voltage works out of the box these days because I manually added the ability in a long, long time ago and have left it like that ever since. So if it doesn't work I can tell you how to get it working.

I still use AB to mess around with different voltages and clocks even though in the BIOS of the card I set 1125/1500 @ ~1.22V


----------



## SigTauMatt

Appreciate the heads-up. I'm gonna try to get around to that tonight after work.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get "The Stilt's Bios"?


7870xt
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4gfnyl7lxd1fdc8/Sapphire_E24600-S04_AGR.zip

7870le
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y0wwzyvq7qek4q0/TUL_R19FE-V11_AGR.zip


----------



## M3TAl

What is the BIOS? Differences/advantages?


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> 7870xt
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4gfnyl7lxd1fdc8/Sapphire_E24600-S04_AGR.zip
> 
> 7870le
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y0wwzyvq7qek4q0/TUL_R19FE-V11_AGR.zip


Much thanks.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What is the BIOS? Differences/advantages?


these are for mining. 7870xt is a notoriously bad miner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Much thanks.


Thank me bye posting results.

Set your base line and record stats then change bios and do the same.

Make sure you test upper limits and thread concurrency with both versions.

Also If you have a watt meter a comparison would be welcome as well.

I think I have this card up to 2.9 kh/w Atm on stock bios. without tweaks at stock it was like 2.5.

So there is some numbers for you to work with.


----------



## murzyn

Hey guys I still got problem with changing voltage on my 7870xt Sapphire.
I tried CCC/Trixx/Powercolor [the last one dont work cuz i dont have powercolor bios].
Basically i cant change the voltage its always 1.15V [checked by furmark]


----------



## Hueristic

Try MSI Afterburner and check "unlock voltage control" in settings.


----------



## Hepokatti2332

Has anyone else experienced a temperature drop after the 14.1 driver update? My temps dropped by 8C, no idea if the 14.1 is the cause or if it's even possible. MSI Afterburner OSD is showing me 925/1500 but the performance is like before and I have set it to 1150/1550/+20. Kombustor shows me the correct ones though.


----------



## TheBerryBeast

Hey guys, i have a myst that i would like to sell and heard that it is worth more because of mining. What would be a reasonable price to sell? Thanks in advance.


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBerryBeast*
> 
> Hey guys, i have a myst that i would like to sell and heard that it is worth more because of mining. What would be a reasonable price to sell? Thanks in advance.


I just got mine a few weeks ago for 180 shipped. I would bet you could probably get even more for it, as I managed to get a good deal on it. 200 or maybe even a little more shipped


----------



## TheBerryBeast

That's good, i spent about that buying it.


----------



## eBombzor

The 7870 XT is not a mining card so it is definitely not worth more than retail price. In fact, the value on these cards have been pretty low, maybe even the lowest since release.

The best place to sell these IMO is r/hardwareswap on reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/hardwareswap/
It may seem pretty sketchy at first but I've sold a ton of hardware on this subreddit without any trouble, and you can usually sell hardware at better prices than on eBay. 7870 XTs/Tahiti LEs go for ~ $170 there.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> The 7870 XT is not a mining card so it is definitely not worth more than retail price. In fact, the value on these cards have been pretty low, maybe even the lowest since release.
> 
> The best place to sell these IMO is r/hardwareswap on reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/hardwareswap/
> It may seem pretty sketchy at first but I've sold a ton of hardware on this subreddit without any trouble, and you can usually sell hardware at better prices than on eBay. 7870 XTs/Tahiti LEs go for ~ $170 there.


For bitcoin mining, the 7870 xt isn't actually half bad. But for litecoin, it's pretty terrible.

Anyway I sold mine for 140 when the card was on sale, so 170-180 is a very fair price to get for it.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Sell them on eBay. I sold both of mine for $450 USD within 12hrs of posting them. Keep in mind I had the receipts, boxes, and accessories.


----------



## crazymania88

Hey guys, I am new here








first:
I own a Sapphire 7870 XT and I am able to use it @ this speeds:

1170 Core, 1700 Memory and 10% Power limit.

I've some questions.
Lately MY 7870 XT Dual-X started to run Hotter than usual (it's just 4 months old).
I usually could play games at 73C Max 1170/1500 (I always monitor it via RadeonPRO).
Now, I reach 80C with 975/1500 and this really makes me sad, I've dual-X fans running at 100% What else can I do?
It's not normal to touch 80C @100% Dual-X fan speed right?

Second:
Can I flash Powercolor bios on my Sapphire 7870XT because I want to use UEFI GOP.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Hey guys, I am new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first:
> I own a Sapphire 7870 XT and I am able to use it @ this speeds:
> 
> 1170 Core, 1700 Memory and 10% Power limit.
> 
> I've some questions.
> Lately MY 7870 XT Dual-X started to run Hotter than usual (it's just 4 months old).
> I usually could play games at 73C Max 1170/1500 (I always monitor it via RadeonPRO).
> Now, I reach 80C with 975/1500 and this really makes me sad, I've dual-X fans running at 100% What else can I do?
> It's not normal to touch 80C @100% Dual-X fan speed right?
> 
> Second:
> Can I flash Powercolor bios on my Sapphire 7870XT because I want to use UEFI GOP.


These cards are a major pain in the ass. Just sell the card on eBay or whatever. You can probably get $200 for it if you have the accessories and receipts. With that $, get yourself a GTX 760, GTX 660Ti, GTX 670, R9 270X- whatever suits you.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Hey guys, I am new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first:
> I own a Sapphire 7870 XT and I am able to use it @ this speeds:
> 
> 1170 Core, 1700 Memory and 10% Power limit.
> 
> I've some questions.
> Lately MY 7870 XT Dual-X started to run Hotter than usual (it's just 4 months old).
> I usually could play games at 73C Max 1170/1500 (I always monitor it via RadeonPRO).
> Now, I reach 80C with 975/1500 and this really makes me sad, I've dual-X fans running at 100% What else can I do?
> It's not normal to touch 80C @100% Dual-X fan speed right?
> 
> Second:
> Can I flash Powercolor bios on my Sapphire 7870XT because I want to use UEFI GOP.


Has your ambient temp increased? What about driver? I saw one person say their temps increased with 14.1 driver, don't know if that's true though.

That's a really high memory clock, are you sure performance isn't decreasing from that? After a certain point performance decreases from memory OC's because error correction kicks in.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Has your ambient temp increased? What about driver? I saw one person say their temps increased with 14.1 driver, don't know if that's true though.
> 
> That's a really high memory clock, are you sure performance isn't decreasing from that? After a certain point performance decreases from memory OC's because error correction kicks in.


I don't run my card at 1700, I used it just to bench, I didn't notice any performance drop I'll test it when I play Battlefield for you








My Room temp? Yeah it did, but What'll I do in summer so? IT gonna be hotter and not about my driver, I know it bcz it started before I update.

I think of getting 6 50CFM case fans with a fan controller or
Creating my Own PCI-E 120MM GPU cooler, I think I'll try this first. I am fine with 70-75, 80C is too much isn't it?

Side 120MM intake or exhoust doesn't make any difference :/
and One of Fans makes some weird noise when I work it with my finger, other doesn't but we checked and fan works well.

Also after 76C, it starts to artifact @ 1170 Gpu core.

About these cards being pain in the a**, I don't think so...
I am amazed with performance I've got but just temperatures rised.


----------



## M3TAl

Well ambient is tied directly to all temps of your PC. If your room was 25C and GPU 75C then at 30C your GPU will be 80C.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well ambient is tied directly to all temps of your PC. If your room was 25C and GPU 75C then at 30C your GPU will be 80C.


I didn't know we can calculate it that way, so nothing wrong with my card.
I'll make a PCI slot cooler with 2 120MM Fans tomorrow, I think I can easily brake an old TV Tuner and mod it LOL.


----------



## RaXelliX

Hmm im getting some black screens with Catalyst 14.1
Happens only in game menus not under stress.
Possibly a clock/volt incompatability with 14.1. Could be even tied to the reported lower temps in 14.1


----------



## M3TAl

Haven't had a single problem with 14.1 here, except mantle in BF4 being crap.


----------



## RaXelliX

Well if you add crap (mantle) to crap (BF4) it does not equal = gold
In all seriousness tho BF4 was very buggy when released. Mantle is quite OK in my book. Thankfully i dont play BF4 anyway because im not into PvP games.
How good Mantle is in a game that i will see in a few weeks when Thief 4 launches.


----------



## M3TAl

Mantle is great. BF4 is crap, the implementation of Mantle for 7000 series cards in BF4 is crap, so far... It's still beta.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Mantle is great. BF4 is crap, the implementation of Mantle for 7000 series cards in BF4 is crap, so far... It's still beta.


This is true.

Also today we've benched

R9 290 +4.2ghz i7 2600k
vs
Mine 4.7 Ghz FX 8320 + 7870 XT @ 1170/1700

IN BF4 using DX on Mine @ Stock
290 has 150 FPS with Mantle
I've 80-90 FPS with DX.

IN BF4 using Mantle on Mine @ 1170/1700 and 4.7 FX 8320
290+4.GHZ i7 2600k has 140-150 FPS with Mantle.
I've 140-160 FPS with Mantle.

IN BF4 Using Mantle on Mine with FX 8320 @4.7 GHZ and Mantle on 290 with i7 2600k @ 4.2ghz
Low Preset:
290 was always below 200 FPS
I've got 200-250 FPS in same route.

I'll give more clear results tomorrow, I am not really sure about if it was 80-90 or 90-100 @ Stock speed.
and if I am not mistaken I got even higher than i7+290 with Mantle(2nd test).
But The last Low Preset benchmark is correct (3rd test), while 290+i7 were staying close to 180-190, 4.7 GHZ FX 8320+7870 XT OC was @ 220-230 FPS..
in Lancang Dam map.

isn't it pretty impresive? I couldn't beleive it!
Finally just to give an idea about 4.7 GHZ FX 8320:

and I've a question:
Can I use powercolor bios on Sapphire?


----------



## M3TAl

Mantle in BF4 gives me significantly less FPS than DX11 along with huge CPU spikes/stutter which causes big momentary FPS drops. Nearly unplayable. Clean driver install and everything. Nothing has worked.

The Starswarm benchmark works great with Mantle though. If you watch the presentation the guys from Oxide or DICE gave concerning Mantle it really explains the possibilities game studios can achieve and the obstacles they can overcome with Mantle.

I'd assume you could use any Tahiti LE BIOS as long as the BIOS is for the right memory, Hynix or Elpida.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Mantle in BF4 gives me significantly less FPS than DX11 along with huge CPU spikes/stutter which causes big momentary FPS drops. Nearly unplayable. Clean driver install and everything. Nothing has worked.
> 
> The Starswarm benchmark works great with Mantle though. If you watch the presentation the guys from Oxide or DICE gave concerning Mantle it really explains the possibilities game studios can achieve and the obstacles they can overcome with Mantle.
> 
> I'd assume you could use any Tahiti LE BIOS as long as the BIOS is for the right memory, Hynix or Elpida.


Which one was better Elpida or Hynix? bcz mine can make 1700 MHZ and I am not really willing to take off my cooler







THX I'll check first.


----------



## M3TAl

Hynix typically clocks well, Elpida hardly at all. My performance decreases even with 1510 MHz (Firestrike, Unigine Valley, etc.).

GPU-z (the latest version) will now tell you what brand your memory is.


----------



## toughacton

Well guys, I've fixed my clock fluctuations. Just got the beta MSI afterburner and disabled ULPS. I didn't mess with disabling the powerplay option as that made my card OC unstable. I'm now up to 1179/1500 20% power limit and really stable. Much more though and I lose firestrike performance which probably means its not too stable. Also finally figured out the ASIC which is 72% I'm loving this card (of course this is the first even remotely high end card I've ever had so of course it seems awesome by comparison).

As far as temps go I've only gotten over 80C once and that is using the stock fan profile with a Myst card... If my temps start rising I usually check to see if the card needs cleaning. I've got cats and its nearly impossible to keep the fur out of the case and heatsinks. If I miss a month of my regular cleaning schedule, I can really tell as my temps will start to climb.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Hynix typically clocks well, Elpida hardly at all. My performance decreases even with 1510 MHz (Firestrike, Unigine Valley, etc.).
> 
> GPU-z (the latest version) will now tell you what brand your memory is.


Ah Really? I fell inlove with GPU-Z one more time LOL.

It's weird,
It says "ELPIDA".
I've an Elpida that overclocks to 1700 mhz What??? what???
Really?


----------



## daffy.duck

I have elpida that does 1600 and never tried higher because the benefits were so negligible.
Eventually went back to stock.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*
> 
> I have elpida that does 1600 and never tried higher because the benefits were so negligible.
> Eventually went back to stock.


I did the same thing, I didn't see any benefits.


----------



## RaXelliX

I also have Elpida and im running 1690Mhz. So some of then do actually OC. As far as as Mantle in 7000 series - not optimized as of yet. It's working and it does increase the performance but not yet optimized meaning it could result in what M3TAI said.


----------



## M3TAl

Well in my case it reduces performance, drastically. In Test Range I get ~84 FPS with DX11 staring at a certain point in the map. With Mantle its around 54 FPS with stutters into the 40's looking at the same point. Tried playing multiplayer Domination on Flood Zone using Mantle. Horrible experience. 30-40 FPS and stutters.


----------



## apoc69

I too downloaded the 14.1 Beta driver and it made my FPS drop across all the games I play plus both Unigine Benchmarks. In Unigine Valley Av. FPS dropped from ~68 to ~45. Most frustratingly I started having artifacts on my screens while mining. Needless to say I uninstalled pretty quickly.
I ran the ASIC GPU-z Test and I got 54%on my top card and 67% on the bottom. I guess I have a pretty crappy cards according to that. I am not quite sure if I fully understand what is the ASIC test. Both cards OC excellent.


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apoc69*
> 
> I too downloaded the 14.1 Beta driver and it made my FPS drop across all the games I play plus both Unigine Benchmarks. In Unigine Valley Av. FPS dropped from ~68 to ~45. Most frustratingly I started having artifacts on my screens while mining. Needless to say I uninstalled pretty quickly.
> I ran the ASIC GPU-z Test and I got 54%on my top card and 67% on the bottom. I guess I have a pretty crappy cards according to that. I am not quite sure if I fully understand what is the ASIC test. Both cards OC excellent.


I think the ASIC has to do with the voltage required to run at a certain speed. The lower your percent the more volts you need to get a certain speed. However I don't know how directly it effects OC. It might take more for your cards to run at stock speed than someone elses, but you may also scale better with more volts, thus getting a higher total OC. I've read a lot of varying opinions and very little in the way of direct effect, but the general feel i get is that high% tends to be good at undervolting and lower% seem to get better total OC when cooled properly.

As for 14.1 I haven't messed with it personally. Still seems too buggy to me and I don't play BF4 so aside from that starswarm test thing I wouldn't have a use for it yet.


----------



## thetwistedblue

For those considering using these cards for Mining, I can get an average of 420 Kh/s and a WU of about 90% of that with a Powercolor Myst with Elpida memory using the following setup;

Windows 7,
Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II aftermarket cooler
Sgminer 4.1.0
[any overclocking software such as MSI AB disabled]

My temps never get above 63 degrees with the fan at 60%.

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
sgminer --thread-concurrency 8128 --kernel zuikkis --gpu-powertune 20 --intensity 12 --worksize 256 -g 2 --gpu-engine 1190 --gpu-fan 60-95 --auto-fan

I say an average of 420 Kh/s, at times it's as high as 440 Kh/s, but it does tend to hop about a bit. I'm assuming because the card is throttling but I haven't had the time to mess about flashing a new bios. Also, it seems to take a good 10 minutes or so to ramp up to that rate and sits at around 360 until making the climb upto 420.

The rig is perfectly responsive whilst mining, although the hash rate drops to between 380 and 400 whilst I'm using the system. As I write this its at 396 Kh/s.

Anyways, good luck to anyone else mining and let me know if you have any tips or suggestions!


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetwistedblue*
> 
> For those considering using these cards for Mining, I can get an average of 420 Kh/s and a WU of about 90% of that with a Powercolor Myst with Elpida memory using the following setup


I remember someone made special BIOS-ses for mining. Have you tried them?


----------



## Coree

It has been a good time with you guys. I moved along and got the 290X for only 415e. Used the S1 Plus mod on the 290X which I had on my 7870LE, and max temps so far 73C during BF3. Take in mind the 290X consumes ~90w more power during load.

I will be following this thread tho! : )


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> It has been a good time with you guys. I moved along and got the 290X for only 415e. Used the S1 Plus mod on the 290X which I had on my 7870LE, and max temps so far 73C during BF3. Take in mind the 290X consumes ~90w more power during load.
> 
> I will be following this thread tho! : )


Same here.

This cards will be missed.


----------



## M3TAl

Will be keeping mine for at least another year. I always keep a card around 2 years.


----------



## RaXelliX

Same here. Unless it blows up i'll be waiting for the new 20nm GPU-s. No point in buying another 28nm GPU. Possibly i'll even wait further until Intel releases It's first 10nm CPU in 2016 ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Tick-Tock#Roadmap ) and upgrade GPU at the same time.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> It has been a good time with you guys. I moved along and got the 290X for only 415e. Used the S1 Plus mod on the 290X which I had on my 7870LE, and max temps so far 73C during BF3. Take in mind the 290X consumes ~90w more power during load.
> 
> I will be following this thread tho! : )


I just picked up two MSI GTX 670 Power Edition OC cards for 380 USD (420 CAD) after having sold my two Sapphire 7870 XT cards for 450 USD. Have run a few benchmarks , I am getting approximately 15-25% better performance. I figure it's a solid deal.


----------



## aaronsta1

new here and new to the club.
just picked up a couple of xfx dd 7870 xt cards.

temps are around 90c in benchmarks and mid 80s in games..
xfx says that is normal tho..

so far performance rocks.


----------



## Abs.exe

While gaming my Sapphire 7870 XT never go over 65*C.
XFX is dead to me.


----------



## aaronsta1

you have one card or two?

with just one card its mid 60s.

but i think the temp is monitored on the top card only when you have 2 and that one gets hot cause its right next to the lower one.


----------



## crazymania88

Do you guys have low GPU load playing battlefield 4 and 3?
IT doesn't happen that much in 3 but in 4 yeah.

I've my FX 8320 @ 4.5 GHZ, I still get 48-50 FPS on Win 8.1 in some maps.

GPU Usage report is 50%-60% while I've 48-50 FPS from GPU-Z and Radeon Pro.

What I've learned is
4Ghz 8350 can feed 2 7950s and have 90 FPS in same spot I've 48.
and One stock 8320 can feed 7850 and have higher FPS than me.

I've done everything possibly I could, but I just have low GPU usage in battlefield.
Maybe AMD doesn't even care to make a driver optimization for us?
Why does it happen? Any idea?

if you've similiar CPU, can you test in shanghai and Paracel Strom please?
I've constant 60%-50% GPU Core Usage in those maps, in others 80-90%.

If it's the issue with GPU that something I cannot fix,
How can I give it back to them? I would chose a 7870 with 90% load instead of 7870 XT with 50% GPU load.

Edit:
I am frusturated, I have only 70% Gpu usage most of the time playing Battlefield


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> new here and new to the club.
> just picked up a couple of xfx dd 7870 xt cards.
> 
> temps are around 90c in benchmarks and mid 80s in games..
> xfx says that is normal tho..
> 
> so far performance rocks.


Is there a pci slot b/w the cards or are they right beside each other?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Do you guys have low GPU load playing battlefield 4 and 3?
> IT doesn't happen that much in 3 but in 4 yeah.
> 
> I've my FX 8320 @ 4.5 GHZ, I still get 48-50 FPS on Win 8.1 in some maps.
> 
> GPU Usage report is 50%-60% while I've 48-50 FPS from GPU-Z and Radeon Pro.
> 
> What I've learned is
> 4Ghz 8350 can feed 2 7950s and have 90 FPS in same spot I've 48.
> and One stock 8320 can feed 7850 and have higher FPS than me.
> 
> I've done everything possibly I could, but I just have low GPU usage in battlefield.
> Maybe AMD doesn't even care to make a driver optimization for us?
> Why does it happen? Any idea?
> 
> if you've similiar CPU, can you test in shanghai and Paracel Strom please?
> I've constant 60%-50% GPU Core Usage in those maps, in others 80-90%.
> 
> If it's the issue with GPU that something I cannot fix,
> How can I give it back to them? I would chose a 7870 with 90% load instead of 7870 XT with 50% GPU load.
> 
> Edit:
> I am frusturated, I have only 70% Gpu usage most of the time playing Battlefield


Some maps aren't well optimized and that's all an 8320 can pull out. Even before you indicated the maps, I was thinking of Siege of Shanghai and Paracel Storm. Those maps are brutal so it's understandable.

On the other hand, maps like Golmud Railway and Rogue Transmission run flawlessly, right?

*Did you unpark your CPU cores and turn off ULPS?*

An 8320 and 8350 clocked the same should essentially perform identically. They're basically the exact same chip. An 8320 shouldn't bottleneck two 7870xt cards, at least not too much.

If this problem only exists in BF4, I wouldn't worry about it. When Mantle is optimized for 7xxx-series cards, your problem should be resolved. I would anticipate a very large performance improvement in your case.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Do you guys have low GPU load playing battlefield 4 and 3?
> IT doesn't happen that much in 3 but in 4 yeah.
> 
> I've my FX 8320 @ 4.5 GHZ, I still get 48-50 FPS on Win 8.1 in some maps.
> 
> GPU Usage report is 50%-60% while I've 48-50 FPS from GPU-Z and Radeon Pro.
> 
> What I've learned is
> 4Ghz 8350 can feed 2 7950s and have 90 FPS in same spot I've 48.
> and One stock 8320 can feed 7850 and have higher FPS than me.
> 
> I've done everything possibly I could, but I just have low GPU usage in battlefield.
> Maybe AMD doesn't even care to make a driver optimization for us?
> Why does it happen? Any idea?
> 
> if you've similiar CPU, can you test in shanghai and Paracel Strom please?
> I've constant 60%-50% GPU Core Usage in those maps, in others 80-90%.
> 
> If it's the issue with GPU that something I cannot fix,
> How can I give it back to them? I would chose a 7870 with 90% load instead of 7870 XT with 50% GPU load.
> 
> Edit:
> I am frusturated, I have only 70% Gpu usage most of the time playing Battlefield


I'm on 8.1, 8350 4.95 GHz, 7870 XT 1200/1500, and have BF3/4. My GPU usage is typically anywhere from 90-99%. Then again I pretty much only play Domination, TDM, or Obliteration rarely. Game settings are Custom, a combination of Ultra and High with 2xMSAA and Low Post AA.

Even before I had custom water and ran a Kuhler 920 with 8350 @ 4.6-4.7 GHz and 7870 XT 1125/1500 GPU usage was still higher than what you're seeing. Don't know what's wrong with your system. What driver are you running and did you remove the previous driver propperly (DDU uninstall?).

If you want I can join same server as you and compare numbers.


----------



## crazymania88

Yes,
I even fresh installed windows bilion times.

I am on Catalyst 13.12,
I've sapphire card and sapphire bios.
I've FX 8320 @ 4.6 GHZ 1.5V (This is sick, but yet No Improvement in those maps, exact same FPS but in others)

BTW I am not on Double 7870XT, I am on single.
OFC I unpark cores, I am on win 8.1 and I disabled ULPS.

My GPU usage drops to 50%-60% in shanghai I am @ 50FPS 60% usage.

can you add me in battlelog?
My nickname is Rokkuonsutoratos.
if you have an FX CPU and 7870XT,
it'll be really good for me to determine if something is really wrong, please do this for me! Please

edit:
@Metal, you're the best please add me "RokkuonSutoratos"


----------



## thetwistedblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> I remember someone made special BIOS-ses for mining. Have you tried them?


I haven't so far my man. I'm in two minds about whether to change the BIOS as the card only has one BIOS slot and I'm keeping this card available for gaming when it's not mining! It's in my main rig.

On second review though, I think I may have over stated my numbers as in the last few days I've only managed to get an average of about 408 Kh/s. I think the throttling is worse than I first thought..


----------



## M3TAl

I'm actually running that BIOS for mining right now, the Sapphire one. No problems with gaming, I don't even mine lol, just wanted to check it out. What worried me was the stock BIOS is like 128kb while this Stilt one is like 68kb or so. But all seems fine.

I didn't really test if it made any difference in benches/games but games don't seem to run any worse than my previous modified stock BIOS.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm actually running that BIOS for mining right now, the Sapphire one. No problems with gaming, I don't even mine lol, just wanted to check it out. What worried me was the stock BIOS is like 128kb while this Stilt one is like 68kb or so. But all seems fine.
> 
> I didn't really test if it made any difference in benches/games but games don't seem to run any worse than my previous modified stock BIOS.


Add me ingame please,
BLog -> RokkuonSutoratos, I wanna know if something is wrong with my system so we can compare numbers plesae.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Yes,
> I even fresh installed windows bilion times.
> 
> I am on Catalyst 13.12,
> I've sapphire card and sapphire bios.
> I've FX 8320 @ 4.6 GHZ 1.5V (This is sick, but yet No Improvement in those maps, exact same FPS but in others)
> 
> BTW I am not on Double 7870XT, I am on single.
> OFC I unpark cores, I am on win 8.1 and I disabled ULPS.
> 
> My GPU usage drops to 50%-60% in shanghai I am @ 50FPS 60% usage.
> 
> can you add me in battlelog?
> My nickname is Rokkuonsutoratos.
> if you have an FX CPU and 7870XT,
> it'll be really good for me to determine if something is really wrong, please do this for me! Please
> 
> edit:
> @Metal, you're the best please add me "RokkuonSutoratos"


I don't get it. 50 fps on Shanghai is what you should be getting with that rig. GPU Usage seems weird but even if it were 100%, I would have guessed that you would manage 50fps. I'm assuming you're running @ 1080p Ultra w/o AA.

It's unrealistic to expect much more than 60 fps with your build on Shanghai.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Is there a pci slot b/w the cards or are they right beside each other?


there is one slot between the cards..

my board has 3 pci-e but the 3rd one i think is only 8x. plus its too far away for the link cable to reach.

i put a pic in my profile.

i have moved that fan on the end to the side.. it sucks air in
im thinking about adding 2 more for 3 in a row the entire length of the cards.

i also noticed i have one good card that is factory undervolted.. it has a high asic number. i put that one on top because it ran cooler then the other one.

you guys think it would be beneficial to turn the cpu fan pointing up so it blasts the air out of the top of the case?
that thermaltake moves alot of air.


----------



## link1393

Hi all,

I make a homemade PCI fan to make some airflow on my VRM and M3TAl you were right. This is make a HUGE difference for the temp !

Before :
Kombustor : 90c
Rust : 97c

After :
Kombustor : 79c
Rust : 68c


Spoiler: The thing









I wanted to use a 120mm fan but that doesn't fit on my PCI bracket.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I make a homemade PCI fan to make some airflow on my VRM and M3TAl you were right. This is make a HUGE difference for the temp !
> 
> Before :
> Kombustor : 90c
> Rust : 97c
> 
> After :
> Kombustor : 79c
> Rust : 68c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to use a 120mm fan but that doesn't fit on my PCI bracket.


I made the same thing a day ago LOL!
Mine is 50% speed 90 load, 65C Sapphire Dual-X from 80-81C


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I made the same thing a day ago LOL!
> Mine is 50% speed 90 load, 65C Sapphire Dual-X from 80-81C


I keep the stock heatsink and it does the job.

Now I will OC it higher than ever!!!


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> I don't get it. 50 fps on Shanghai is what you should be getting with that rig. GPU Usage seems weird but even if it were 100%, I would have guessed that you would manage 50fps. I'm assuming you're running @ 1080p Ultra w/o AA.
> 
> It's unrealistic to expect much more than 60 fps with your build on Shanghai.


Well,
it's not normal.
Maybe something is wrong with our drivers, maybe AMD doesn't care but it's not.
if I OC my cpu to 4.6 from 3.7 and I still get the same FPS in some spots and drops in GPU usage,
It means I've no CPU bottleneck, NO GPU bottleneck, neither I've anything else yet low FPS.

While stock FX 8350 with beaten 7950 (by 7870XT) has way better results.
Do not underestimate the potential of this GPU.
When I OC it, I get 10% slower score than 7970 OC.

in Lancang Dam I've seen 200-250 FPS playing with low settings, the gpu is actually insane.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Well,
> it's not normal.
> Maybe something is wrong with our drivers, maybe AMD doesn't care but it's not.
> if I OC my cpu to 4.6 from 3.7 and I still get the same FPS in some spots and drops in GPU usage,
> It means I've no CPU bottleneck, NO GPU bottleneck, neither I've anything else yet low FPS.
> 
> While stock FX 8350 with beaten 7950 (by 7870XT) has way better results.
> Do not underestimate the potential of this GPU.
> When I OC it, I get 10% slower score than 7970 OC.
> 
> in Lancang Dam I've seen 200-250 FPS playing with low settings, the gpu is actually insane.


If I had an 8320 and a 7870xt, I would NOT expect better performance after OCing the CPU. Dude, the rate limiting factor in your build is the 7870xt.

Also, a stock 8350 with a 7950 is supposed to beat an OCed 8320 + 7870xt. Neither GPU utilize the available bandwidth from the CPU.

Also, can people stop saying a 7870xt is as fast as a 7950? It isn't- especially after you OC the 7950. A 7950 Boost will smoke a 7870xt. A 7870xt and a 7970 aren't even in the same league.

Heck, the new R9 270X cards are faster than 7870 XT cards and they're based off Pitcairn architecture.

I've had a Club 3D 7870, a Sapphire 7870xt, and recently got the GTX 670. The 7870xt's performance is more like a 7870 GHz than a 670.

Your GPU usage is low in those maps probably because those maps are poorly optimized. However, everyone is getting relatively poor performance in those maps.

There is no problem- move on or wait until Mantle is optimized for your card. It seems to have addressed issues in those maps for quite a few people.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> If I had an 8320 and a 7870xt, I would NOT expect better performance after OCing the CPU. Dude, the rate limiting factor in your build is the 7870xt.
> 
> Also, a stock 8350 with a 7950 is supposed to beat an OCed 8320 + 7870xt. Neither GPU utilize the available bandwidth from the CPU.
> 
> Also, can people stop saying a 7870xt is as fast as a 7950? It isn't- especially after you OC the 7950. A 7950 Boost will smoke a 7870xt. A 7870xt and a 7970 aren't even in the same league.
> 
> Heck, the new R9 270X cards are faster than 7870 XT cards and they're based off Pitcairn architecture.
> 
> I've had a Club 3D 7870, a Sapphire 7870xt, and recently got the GTX 670. The 7870xt's performance is more like a 7870 GHz than a 670.
> 
> Your GPU usage is low in those maps probably because those maps are poorly optimized. However, everyone is getting relatively poor performance in those maps.
> 
> There is no problem- move on or wait until Mantle is optimized for your card. It seems to have addressed issues in those maps for quite a few people.


Re-named Pitcairn is nothing faster than 7870 LE ROFL.
Mantle fixes it but I am waiting for stutter fix, latest patch didn't work.
Also we cannot use SweetFX on Mantle







I wish we could.


----------



## link1393

This is the result of my last OC on this card.

Validation

This is the difference in Unigine Valley Benchmark :


OC @ 1230/1500 1231mV

Stock


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Will be keeping mine for at least another year. I always keep a card around 2 years.


I couldnt.

Bought it for 160bucks, after one week, a guy offered me 180 bucks and i had another guy selling the GA 280x WF V2 for 220usd.

But it is one of the most surprising cards i ever got.

OC like hell...1230mhz with very nice temps and stock voltage.


----------



## iambanana

Finally, some people who own this card


----------



## M3TAl

I could only imagine what kind of clocks I could hit with one of these magic 1200 MHz on stock voltage cards. Mine takes 1.3V for 1200 Mhz.

Custom water the card never goes over 45C with 22-23C ambient, and that's with 800 RPM on ALL fans. If I crank the fans the temps drop 4-5C.


----------



## iambanana

I'm too lazy to read the hole thread so i'm just asking if anyone is mining some crypto currencies atm?


----------



## M3TAl

There are a few people. I'm not one of them. There's a modified BIOS for mining too.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> There are a few people. I'm not one of them. There's a modified BIOS for mining too.


Beware though, I did not like the modded mining bios but then again I didn't spend 3 days trying to tweak it either. But the card would crash when I raised the mem where as with the unmodded it wouldn't.

but the flashes went fine and it worked fine as well, so you can always revert back.

If you find a sweet spot with that bios post it.

the file is linked by me a few pages back so just search on that.


----------



## aaronsta1

heaven benchmark
XFX 7870 XT x2 stock speed
i7 920 @ 3400


----------



## link1393

Can I CFX my 7870 XT with a 270X ?


----------



## eBombzor

No different architectures are not compatible in CFX.


----------



## link1393

Ok thanks.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> If I had an 8320 and a 7870xt, I would NOT expect better performance after OCing the CPU. Dude, the rate limiting factor in your build is the 7870xt.
> 
> Also, a stock 8350 with a 7950 is supposed to beat an OCed 8320 + 7870xt. Neither GPU utilize the available bandwidth from the CPU.
> 
> Also, can people stop saying a 7870xt is as fast as a 7950? It isn't- especially after you OC the 7950. A 7950 Boost will smoke a 7870xt. A 7870xt and a 7970 aren't even in the same league.
> 
> Heck, the new R9 270X cards are faster than 7870 XT cards and they're based off Pitcairn architecture.
> 
> I've had a Club 3D 7870, a Sapphire 7870xt, and recently got the GTX 670. The 7870xt's performance is more like a 7870 GHz than a 670.
> 
> Your GPU usage is low in those maps probably because those maps are poorly optimized. However, everyone is getting relatively poor performance in those maps.
> 
> There is no problem- move on or wait until Mantle is optimized for your card. It seems to have addressed issues in those maps for quite a few people.


7950 stock = "7930" stock, mainly because the higher clock on 7930.

7950 OC > 7930 OC.

There is no way a 270x can be better than the 7930, the only reason you see that is because the 270x is a OCed 7870.

At the same clock, the 7930 will "smoke" the 270x (7870 + OC).


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tasm*
> 
> 7950 stock = "7930" stock, mainly because the higher clock on 7930.
> 
> 7950 OC > 7930 OC.
> 
> There is no way a 270x can be better than the 7930, the only reason you see that is because the 270x is a OCed 7870.
> 
> At the same clock, the 7930 will "smoke" the 270x (7870 + OC).


A stock 7950 is faster than a stock 7870 tahiti. An OCed 7950 is faster than an OCed 7870 Tahiti.

A 270x is an OCed 7870 pitcairn card. However, a 270x card can be OCed even further- it hasn't reached its max potential.

Just to provide you with proof that just about everything you said is incorrect, the below reviews compared a 7950, r9 270x, and 7870 tahiti at stock. Guess which card was the slowest- the 7870 tahiti.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_radeon_r9_270x_hawk_review,16.html

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/gigabyte-r9-270x-windforce-oc-review/15/

I don't care whether you call a 7870 tahiti a 7930 or not. That still doesn't change the fact that it's the slowest of the three.


----------



## M3TAl

Bet that 7870 XT was throttling.

You're saying 270x has more OC headroom? What do most of them hit? Pretty much any 7870 XT will do 1200, many around here go higher.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Bet that 7870 XT was throttling.
> 
> You're saying 270x has more OC headroom? What do most of them hit? Pretty much any 7870 XT will do 1200, many around here go higher.


Let me make it clear that I think the R9 270X is the better card, assuming the price is even. With mining reducing R9 270X cards, the prices are ridiculously inflated. With folks selling GTX 660 ti cards for ~$175, and GTX 670/760 cards for ~$220, an R9 270X becomes irrelevant at any price above $200. Also, it isn't hard to find a Tahiti for under $200 but I think they're only reasonable at $170 or under.

As for throttling, that's one more reason the R9 270X is better. *** kind of card throttles under stock settings?

As for OC headroom, just take a look at any R9 270 or R9 270x review. The OCs were pretty impressive.


----------



## ahmedmo1

dp


----------



## tahitile

*ahmedmo1*, comparing results made by using different driver versions is not a good idea, because the performance difference can be significant. At stock settings the 7870xt and the 270x perform roughly equal, and clock-to-clock the tahiti le is ~8-10% faster than the pitcairn xt. Even their OC headroom is similar, so i really dont think the pitcairn xt is better than the tahiti le. As to what kind of card throttles at stock settings? Well, any card that has this stupid boost feature...

So, to put it simply: No, the pitcairn xt is not better...


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahitile*
> 
> *ahmedmo1*, comparing results made by using different driver versions is not a good idea, because the performance difference can be significant. At stock settings the 7870xt and the 270x perform roughly equal, and clock-to-clock the tahiti le is ~8-10% faster than the pitcairn xt. Even their OC headroom is similar, so i really dont think the pitcairn xt is better than the tahiti le. As to what kind of card throttles at stock settings? Well, any card that has this stupid boost feature...
> 
> So, to put it simply: No, the pitcairn xt is not better...


The cards used the same drivers within tests and your name is tahitile. So to put it simply, you're wrong.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> The cards used the same drivers within tests and your name is tahitile. So to put it simply, you're wrong.


Don't feed the troll.

R9 270x HAWK 1100 mhz core same as Windforce.
Stock 7870 XT probably was 925MHZ-975Mhz wandering all over the benchmark.

difference -> 4FPS, Guess what?
Tahiti LE has more processors than pitcairn.

while both has same Memory Type GDDR5 and close memory speeds 1500mhz (Tahiti 100mhz faster) and 256bit.
it's obvious which one is better.

I cannot understand how ya'll miss that 1100mhz core fact on hawk...


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> The cards used the same drivers within tests and your name is tahitile. So to put it simply, you're wrong.


Sorry, you're right, thought they just copy pasted previous bench results.
But it doesn't change the fact that the tahiti le is simply faster than the pitcairn, though.







So no, im not wrong... Cmon, more shaders, more TMU's, more bandwidth, and they OC similarly... Conclusion?


----------



## tp4tissue

Yup, a myst (tahiti le) is faster than r9 270x (when the myst) is overclocked through afterburner, and locked into those settings.

That said..... You can't really get the max OC from a tahiti LE card without a bit of wrestling with the VRM heat..

so for n00bs, the 270x might still be a better buy..

But assuming you fully overclock both cards.. you can not beat the myst with a R270x


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Yup, a myst (tahiti le) is faster than r9 270x (when the myst) is overclocked through afterburner, and locked into those settings.
> 
> That said..... You can't really get the max OC from a tahiti LE card without a bit of wrestling with the VRM heat..
> 
> so for n00bs, the 270x might still be a better buy..
> 
> But assuming you fully overclock both cards.. you can not beat the myst with a R270x


You easly can!
Get 2 120MM fans and find a broken PCI-E Device.

Brake the PCI-E Device and get mounting part of it. (the part you screw pci device to mobo),
Get a wire, wire 2 120MM fans next to eachother. Then glue them to the pci mount and then put it under your GPU and make them blow on your GPU.


----------



## Tasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> A stock 7950 is faster than a stock 7870 tahiti. An OCed 7950 is faster than an OCed 7870 Tahiti.
> 
> A 270x is an OCed 7870 pitcairn card. However, a 270x card can be OCed even further- it hasn't reached its max potential.
> 
> Just to provide you with proof that just about everything you said is incorrect, the below reviews compared a 7950, r9 270x, and 7870 tahiti at stock. Guess which card was the slowest- the 7870 tahiti.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_radeon_r9_270x_hawk_review,16.html
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/gigabyte-r9-270x-windforce-oc-review/15/
> 
> I don't care whether you call a 7870 tahiti a 7930 or not. That still doesn't change the fact that it's the slowest of the three.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> A stock 7950 is faster than a stock 7870 tahiti. An OCed 7950 is faster than an OCed 7870 Tahiti.
> 
> A 270x is an OCed 7870 pitcairn card. However, a 270x card can be OCed even further- it hasn't reached its max potential.
> 
> Just to provide you with proof that just about everything you said is incorrect, the below reviews compared a 7950, r9 270x, and 7870 tahiti at stock. Guess which card was the slowest- the 7870 tahiti.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_radeon_r9_270x_hawk_review,16.html
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/gigabyte-r9-270x-windforce-oc-review/15/
> 
> I don't care whether you call a 7870 tahiti a 7930 or not. That still doesn't change the fact that it's the slowest of the three.


2fps doesnt show the 7950stock faster than the Tahiti...that is equivalent.

It isnt slower than a 270x, the 270x Hawk is a almost blasted version, it could OC more in most cases, but still, you are comparing a graphics card 975mhz vs 1140mhz and it only won for 4fps at BF.

At the same clocks, the "7930" will be totally faster.

And most 7930 will reach 1200mhz, that will totally kill a 270x at 1250mhz.


----------



## sforza

Hello,

I have sapphire 7870 xt, and saw lots of people here has 365 mm² die size showing in their GPU Z. But mine has 352 mm². Does anyone know why there are two different die size for the single card?

Thanks!


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sforza*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have sapphire 7870 xt, and saw lots of people here has 365 mm² die size showing in their GPU Z. But mine has 352 mm². Does anyone know why there are two different die size for the single card?
> 
> Thanks!


um.. if you're worried.. just take off the cooler, and measure it your self. LOL, there's no heat spreader covering it.

it's probably just report error in gpu z, they can't possibly get all of everything right...


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> You easly can!
> Get 2 120MM fans and find a broken PCI-E Device.
> 
> Brake the PCI-E Device and get mounting part of it. (the part you screw pci device to mobo),
> Get a wire, wire 2 120MM fans next to eachother. Then glue them to the pci mount and then put it under your GPU and make them blow on your GPU.


That wouldn't do jack crap.. reason being the VRM coolers are UNDER the main heatsink..

My method is superior and silent... This card on my downstairs computer

Mounted a 120mm cpu cooler, and a 70mm fan to cool the vrms directly..


----------



## RaXelliX

Makes me think that 365mm² is wrong because mine shows 352mm² as of GPU-Z 0.7.7.
[sarcasm]Otherwise i demand my money back for 13mm² lost







[/sarcasm]


----------



## sforza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> um.. if you're worried.. just take off the cooler, and measure it your self. LOL, there's no heat spreader covering it.
> 
> it's probably just report error in gpu z, they can't possibly get all of everything right...


Haha... well i'll just leave it as is.

The reason I came to this post is that I'm having weird frame dropping in random situation. I am playing World of Tanks, use the lowest minimum setup, since I have lag issue even with middle option. I thought different die size can may cause the shuttering(?) or frame drop. I have updated the catalyst to 14.1 recently since I had same issue with older version (13.12 or something).

I have 4770k running @ 4.1 with 1.25 voltage and 7870 xt with 1200MHz / 1500 with 20% power limiter and windows 8.1. I have 750w power, and i couldn't find any problem with system setup but there is strange frame drop, which makes me very sad and angry









I have changed the overclock tool from MSI Afterburner to Trixx, and it ran more smooth for me. With MSI, I have terrible 3d mark 11 result but with Trixx, I have decent result. Anyway, result is result but in game experience is just horrible even with "LOWEST" setting.. If I put medium setup, i have lagging because of poor GPU(?).

Anyone can point out where the problem might be? I may going to uninstall windows and go back to windows 7, which I also had same issue.


----------



## sforza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Makes me think that 365mm² is wrong because mine shows 352mm² as of GPU-Z 0.7.7.
> [sarcasm]Otherwise i demand my money back for 13mm² lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sarcasm]


I am using the same version 0.7.7.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> That wouldn't do jack crap.. reason being the VRM coolers are UNDER the main heatsink..
> 
> My method is superior and silent... This card on my downstairs computer
> 
> Mounted a 120mm cpu cooler, and a 70mm fan to cool the vrms directly..


Sure, it doesn't do jack crap OFC.
As long as You do not overvolt crazy, you won't need such effort like you did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sforza*
> 
> I am using the same version 0.7.7.


352mm^2 here, can someone clear this out?


----------



## sforza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Sure, it doesn't do jack crap OFC.
> As long as You do not overvolt crazy, you won't need such effort like you did.
> 352mm^2 here, can someone clear this out?


I found that it's 352 mn^2 from http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1860/radeon-hd-7870-xt.html.

I think someone gets slightly bigger die size by random?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sforza*
> 
> I found that it's 352 mn^2 from http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1860/radeon-hd-7870-xt.html.
> 
> I think someone gets slightly bigger die size by random?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sforza*
> 
> I found that it's 352 mn^2 from http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/1860/radeon-hd-7870-xt.html.
> 
> I think someone gets slightly bigger die size by random?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sforza*
> 
> I am using the same version 0.7.7.


352mm^2 here, can someone clear this out?

how can this be even possible ?!?


----------



## sforza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> 352mm^2 here, can someone clear this out?
> 
> how can this be even possible ?!?


luck of the draw?


----------



## Coree

Well, the LE variant is really <300mm^2. It's a highly crippled Tahiti chip, so no way it can't be 350+mm^2 tho..


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Well, the LE variant is really <300mm^2. It's a highly crippled Tahiti chip, so no way it can't be 350+mm^2 tho..


so maybe we need some other guys to tell it,
mine says 352mm2


----------



## M3TAl

Mine says 352. I could care less how big or small the die is though, as long as the performance is there. Getting great performance with 1200 MHz, great temps with custom water, and my little ole 650W PSU handles this massively OC'ed 8330 and 7870 XT just fine


----------



## tugger434

just a little idea for people, ive had a single 120 fan pushing onto my gpu, took pc apart for a clean, on playing bf4 noticed my temps where stupidly low, had a look id put the fan back to suck instead of blow, my vrms didnt even hit 50, may be worth a go


----------



## SigTauMatt

Do you mean "suck" as pulling away from the card? If so, that makes sense. The open-air coolers thrive on neutral or negative pressure enviroments.
By making the bottom of my case neutral pressure (one 120mm in and out), I dropped my Dt by about 6C under a Heaven load. I'm sure I would get better results by removing that crummy stamped mesh on my case. lol


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> just a little idea for people, ive had a single 120 fan pushing onto my gpu, took pc apart for a clean, on playing bf4 noticed my temps where stupidly low, had a look id put the fan back to suck instead of blow, my vrms didnt even hit 50, may be worth a go


is it on the side or the back?

on my crossfire setup i have a 90 on the side pushing air in between the cards.

maybe it wouldnt hurt to try to reverse it.

i also have 2 120s on the side of the case pushing air in.
i also have a cage fan sitting by the drives blowing air upwards.

my cards run 78c top and 74c bottom mining.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Well, the LE variant is really <300mm^2. It's a highly crippled Tahiti chip, so no way it can't be 350+mm^2 tho..


mine says 352mm2

maybe some arent crippled?


----------



## M3TAl

It's still a Tahiti chip though... I don't think they just laser cut the shaders, TMUs, ROPs, and things off; they just disable/kill them whatever you want to call it. Technically it would be the same size, just less functional parts contained within that size. Oh and 256 bit bus vs 384 bit bus, don't know if that works the same as just disabling shaders.


----------



## AchmedIKillU

Hello Everyone, I have a Sapphire 7870 XT 2GB w/Boost.
I'm experiencing micro stutter in most games I play, BO2, Skyrim, Ghosts (cough)...
I have an
MB: ROG Maximus V Extreme latest Bios.
CPU: i7 3770K Stock.
Mem: 16GB 1600.

Video: see above, 15.030.000.002.
Video Driver: Latest as of this post, not beta.
The games are loading off a Toshiba 256GB SSD.
OS: Win7 x64 Enterprise.

I'm thinking I should be able to run BO2 at a steady 125 fps without micro stutter.
Temps on the card at core 975, mem 1500 are, 25C idle with it going up to 55C in game, OverDrive enabled.
I enable OverDrive while gaming but turn it off afterwards. I was thinking to try a little OC on the card but I figured I would ask here first.
I'm new at this and one thing I do not understand in the OverDrive settings is "Power Control Setting" is this voltage?
Should I be using MSI Afterburner to set the core and mem instead of OD?

Thanks for the help guys, I'm kinda struggling with this micro stutter.


----------



## M3TAl

Power Control Setting as in -20 to +20%? It's a TDP limit. My BIOS is modded to a 250W limit. So +20 is 300W and -20 is 200W.

All it means is if power limit is at 0 then my card will downclock/throttle once it pulls 250W. The stock limit is lower than 250W.

The stutter might be the card constantly switching between 925 and 975 MHz. You can check this with MSI AB OSD. To try to alleviate this you can raise the power limit. If even at +20% power limit it still throttles the only option left is modding the BIOS and flashing it.


----------



## jlsmndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchmedIKillU*
> 
> Hello Everyone, I have a Sapphire 7870 XT 2GB w/Boost.
> I'm experiencing micro stutter in most games I play, BO2, Skyrim, Ghosts (cough)...
> I have an
> MB: ROG Maximus V Extreme latest Bios.
> CPU: i7 3770K Stock.
> Mem: 16GB 1600.
> 
> Video: see above, 15.030.000.002.
> Video Driver: Latest as of this post, not beta.
> The games are loading off a Toshiba 256GB SSD.
> OS: Win7 x64 Enterprise.
> 
> I'm thinking I should be able to run BO2 at a steady 125 fps without micro stutter.
> Temps on the card at core 975, mem 1500 are, 25C idle with it going up to 55C in game, OverDrive enabled.
> I enable OverDrive while gaming but turn it off afterwards. I was thinking to try a little OC on the card but I figured I would ask here first.
> I'm new at this and one thing I do not understand in the OverDrive settings is "Power Control Setting" is this voltage?
> Should I be using MSI Afterburner to set the core and mem instead of OD?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, I'm kinda struggling with this micro stutter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepokatti2332*
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a temperature drop after the 14.1 driver update? My temps dropped by 8C, no idea if the 14.1 is the cause or if it's even possible. MSI Afterburner OSD is showing me 925/1500 but the performance is like before and I have set it to 1150/1550/+20. Kombustor shows me the correct ones though.


Forcing triple buffering using d3doverrider did the trick for me.


----------



## tugger434

yes sucking pulling away. fan on underside pulling heat off the heatsink,think it must be pulling cooler air through the vrms instead of hot air over them as even in furmark cant hit 50c on them,plus a big bonus hot air not forced up messing with cpu cooling.may be an idea for crossfire users on bottom card,pull heat off instead of blowing it up on top card,just a thought


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> yes sucking pulling away,think it must be pulling cooler air through the vrms instead of hot air over them as even in furmark cant hit 50c on them,plus a big bonus hot air not forced up messing with cpu cooling


is your fan on the end or the sides?


----------



## tugger434

hi aar, its directly under the gpu, ive hot glue gunned the 120 fan onto the heatsink,i looked at ure pcpic do u still have the shrouds attached to the heatsink as everybody here had taken them off to expose the heatsink
ill take a pic and do a furmarkrun to show temps


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> hi aar, its directly under the gpu, ive hot glue gunned the 120 fan onto the heatsink,i looked at ure pcpic do u still have the shrouds attached to the heatsink as everybody here had taken them off to expose the heatsink
> ill take a pic and do a furmarkrun to show temps


i redid my cooling and it doesnt go above mid 50s..

i put a new pic in my profile.

i didn think about taking the metal part off the card tho.. does it void the warranty?


----------



## tugger434

i dont see how it would affect it as its only the shroud and the fan coming off, normal cleaning procedure,just run a furmark test for 15 mins ill upload vrm temps


----------



## M3TAl

Didn't someone here change their card to a 7930 in the BIOS? How do you do that?

Only interested because someone brought up an interesting idea about why my BF4 Mantle might run like garbage and try to allocate more than 2gb of VRAM even though the same settings with DX11 use less than 2GB and run fine.

Maybe the game/driver thinks the card is a regular Tahiti card with 3GB VRAM?


----------



## eBombzor

Do you mean 7950? I've read this whole thread and I don't recall anyone successfully flashing their card to a 7950 here.


----------



## M3TAl

No I mean just changing the ID/name to trick the game. Someone has their card as a 7930. Just wanted to test tricking it to think I have a 7850, maybe it would make Mantle in BF4 use less VRAM.

This is all speculation... Just trying to figure out why Mantle in BF4 uses significantly more VRAM than when using same settings with DX11, even though DICE patched the game saying they fixed VRAM memory leaks and such. Just thinking maybe it thinks the card has 3GB like a 7950/7970.


----------



## eBombzor

I really doubt that changing the name of the card via BIOS would help Mantle performance, and I don't even know if it's possible.

I thought DICE said they fixed system RAM leaks, not VRAM. Not 100% sure though.

I think you're seeing lower performance with Mantle because your GPU is more of a bottleneck than the CPU, and Mantle is designed to be used for CPU-limited applications. Mantle forces your GPU to process tasks that were previously handled by the CPU hence the higher VRAM usage.
Or maybe the drivers aren't completely refined yet.
Just my









Do you see any gains using Mantle in Star Swarm?


----------



## RaXelliX

I think you are reffering to me. And no i did not change the cards name in vBIOS. Well it's not possible anyway because vBIOS does not contain cards name but rather cards Device ID (DID) wich is then read by the drivers to display the cards "Friendly" name to users and games.
Tahiti LE has a DID of: 1002-679E. I know of no tool that can edit this in vBIOS.

What i did is i started the catalyst installer and changed 3 .INF files in C:\AMD\AMD_Catalyst_14.1_BetaV1.6\Packages\Drivers\Display\WB6A_INF
In each file replace 1 occurance of AMD679E.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series" with AMD679E.1 = "AMD Radeon HD 7930" and then proceed with catalyst installation as usual.
I can share a Notepad++ macro if you want to automate it somewhat. I've been trying to make a standalone batch file based on PowerShell v3 (no external dependancies) but havent had any luck with that so far.

^ All this is assuming the game is not smart enough to read DID from vBIOS directly...


----------



## M3TAl

Massive gains in the starswarm bench. Dice patched bf4 like a week ago addressing a memory leak with mantle but I still get massively higher VRAM usage in mantle. Willing to try this just to see if there's any affect.

I was messing with the .inf files and device IDs earlier today but haven't finished messing with that yet.


----------



## AchmedIKillU

Is there a way to have MSI Afterburner log CPU.Core usage in the same file as MSI other logging points?


----------



## Tyclock

Hello guys.

I have a broken Sapphire HD7870 XT myst which happens to be broken because of just one resistor being torn out.

The PCB name is LF R19FE v1.1.

Could someone please measure the resistance of the R107? Soldering it out is not required at all.

PCB: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0223/h_1393157502_1183202_259b78d2c9.jpg
PCB name: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0223/h_1393157332_9323114_8cbb154dbd.jpg

I think that cards from VTX, Ckub3D and XFX have the same black PCB. Are they all reference cards?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyclock

Dammit, it is not Sapphire, it's Powercolor!


----------



## Sadmoto

Heyo everyone, Ive ran into a minor problem that is VERY VERY annoying and has been getting on my nerves.

So Ive been playing with my GPU OC and have lowered it from my previous 1175/20% power, because of heat, I noticed my vram getting to the throttle temps with the new bf4 maps so I stepped it down.

everything is fine with the OC but, when I turn my computer off for the night and turn it back on in the AM it will only keep my new OC of 1100 /8% power some of the time, most of the time it will just revert to my old 1175/20% which then burns my card up, and causes directx hung errors from time to time.

how do I get this to stop switching, its getting quite annoying having to go reset my roughly every time I reboot, or going and playing bf4 and then get a crash because it switched itself back.

im only using CCC

Fixed.


----------



## AchmedIKillU

What drivers do you guys find work the best?
I installed the 14.1 beta drivers which really helped my micro stutter quite a lot. I'm wondering if any of the older drivers would give better performance than the current release version from AMD.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchmedIKillU*
> 
> What drivers do you guys find work the best?
> I installed the 14.1 beta drivers which really helped my micro stutter quite a lot. I'm wondering if any of the older drivers would give better performance than the current release version from AMD.


13.4 worked great for these cards.

Was the first set of drivers besides the 13.3 beta that effectively removed the stuttering for all the tahiti LE cards.


----------



## AchmedIKillU

have you found that drivers released after 13.4 brought the stutter back, or have all driver since 13.4 been fine?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AchmedIKillU*
> 
> have you found that drivers released after 13.4 brought the stutter back, or have all driver since 13.4 been fine?


I would imagine the drivers after still have no stutter. I don't own the card anymore, i think the last ones i tried were 13.8 and they worked well too. But I always reverted back to 13.4 because it had the best performance for me.


----------



## clark_b

Does one of the bios versions give better VRM temps or better temps overall? My Myst came with ".32" installed.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Does one of the bios versions give better VRM temps or better temps overall? My Myst came with ".32" installed.


.32 has the best VRM temps but the worst memory overclocking. What are your temps? Some people reported going from 100c+ to less than 80c moving to the .32 bios. Why, no one knows.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> .32 has the best VRM temps but the worst memory overclocking. What are your temps? Some people reported going from 100c+ to less than 80c moving to the .32 bios. Why, no one knows.


Thanks! That's what I was afraid of. My VRMs hit 101c at stock clocks with the default fan profile. With the fan set manually to 55-60% they usually top out at 99c at stock clocks, but reach 102c if I set PowerTune to +10 to prevent clock fluctuation.


----------



## M3TAl

If VRM temps reduce so drastically, VRM is what feeds voltage to the GPU, and it seems less voltage is going through the VRM... Could that possibly mean .32 BIOS gives lower power draw too?

Or maybe it's less amps, whatever the correct unit is... Voltage/Amps/Current something less is going through the VRM for such lower temps.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If VRM temps reduce so drastically, VRM is what feeds voltage to the GPU, and it seems less voltage is going through the VRM... Could that possibly mean .32 BIOS gives lower power draw too?
> 
> Or maybe it's less amps, whatever the correct unit is... Voltage/Amps/Current something less is going through the VRM for such lower temps.


Could be the voltage feeding the VRAM and core is lower, hence why the overclocking on both core and memory is generally worse on .32 than say .28.
There was some conversation about it about a year ago but I don't think anyone ever really looked in to it.

Having said that, VRM temps can safely go up to about 121C before your computer will shut off to protect itself. So 101C isn't that horrible. Try finding out where a big jump in VRM temps are in reference to your core temps and customize your fan profile accordingly. It can be loud, but it should keep your VRM temps down a few degrees.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Could be the voltage feeding the VRAM and core is lower, hence why the overclocking on both core and memory is generally worse on .32 than say .28.
> There was some conversation about it about a year ago but I don't think anyone ever really looked in to it.
> 
> Having said that, VRM temps can safely go up to about 121C before your computer will shut off to protect itself. So 101C isn't that horrible. Try finding out where a big jump in VRM temps are in reference to your core temps and customize your fan profile accordingly. It can be loud, but it should keep your VRM temps down a few degrees.


It may be true that VRM can Handle that much before shut off.. But the card is extremely unstable @ ~90C unless you keep it at stock clock settings.. TO WHICH case, it will throttle.

but if you want 1150mhz+ overclock [LOCKED, no fluctuation], you need the vrm to stay <80C full load, or else it starts to get very unstable...


----------



## M3TAl

True for a stock BIOS maybe? Throttling should be based on TDP and yes VRM temp but I've never seen mine throttle at 90 or 100C. Assume throttling takes place after 120C or so.

I was just playing FEAR 3 a few hours ago at 1200/1500 1.3V with VRM hitting 100C+. No throttling.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> It may be true that VRM can Handle that much before shut off.. But the card is extremely unstable @ ~90C unless you keep it at stock clock settings.. TO WHICH case, it will throttle.
> 
> but if you want 1150mhz+ overclock [LOCKED, no fluctuation], you need the vrm to stay <80C full load, or else it starts to get very unstable...


When I tested the .28 bios and before I fixed the push/pull config in my case, my VRM's would constantly get up to 100C Yet my card was stable at 1300 core, non fluctuating. We found using +8 power was generally a lot better than using +20. Also, some people get the core drops to 975 and 925 at lower vrm temps, while others get no drops at all.

Having said that, it obviously is better to have lower VRM temps. And in general, if your VRM temps are more than +25C higher than your core then that indicates a cooling problem (the myst doesn't exactly have the best cooler to begin with). Make sure you have a good push/pull config in your case, at least with 1 fan in front and one in back. It really helps cool down your PC. But considering these cards can get up to 80C, 100c+ on the vrm isn't unheard of.


----------



## M3TAl

I must have a poor Tahiti LE







. All these people getting 1200 or near it with stock volts and people running 1200+. I know my problem isn't cooling, got 720mm of radiator and the GPU hits 38-50C depending on ambients which vary greatly.

Start getting weird artifacts and things in Valley once going much past 1200.


----------



## Gerp

Hello everybody. I'm new here.
I bought a Sapphire 7870xt last year (Feb 2013), and the card was working really fine. But recently after a cleaning of my rig. My card mess up. I cleaned the GPU fan and rad. I tore down the rad and cleaned the termal pasta, applied a new one and put all in order. The card was working fine but a few days later it began to crash on some games.

On Witcher 2 or Payday 2, after some minutes, I got a brutal black screen and a sound loop, the cars seems to just stop working, the fans stopped. It happened after 1hour of gaming but now it happen really fats, less than 2 minutes of playing.

I thought it was because I changed my screen (got a BenQ XL2411T), and its 144Hz, so I switched the framerate between 60, 120 and 144Hz. But no changes.
I installed MSI Afterburner, made a Fan's profil because I thought too that it was a heating problem, but the card never reach 75°C in full load. Change the Power level to 20%, no changes, downclocked the GPU from stock to 900Mhz, no changes. Tried to use multiple drivers (13.2 and 14.1), no changes.

I suspect my PSU to be in cause, but I don't have a another PSU to test...

I don't know to do now. I bought my card more than 1 year ago so I cannot resend it to the vendor.

Help me please









Spec : i5 2500K @ 4.5Ghz
Mobo : Asus P8Z68V-LX
GPU : Sapphire 7870 xt
PSU : Corsair CX 500


----------



## tugger434

i cant honestly see how vrms are getting that hot for you guys, must be no airflow in your cases at all, 100 may be ok but thats 100 descrees floating around in ure case causing trouble with everything else,im on 28 bios and never go anywhere near 100,if they hit 70 id be looking into it let alone 100

what are peoples temps at stock,
im 26 core and 27 vrms while im writing this


be interesting to see how much peoples temps jump when gpu used


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerp*
> 
> Hello everybody. I'm new here.
> I bought a Sapphire 7870xt last year (Feb 2013), and the card was working really fine. But recently after a cleaning of my rig. My card mess up. I cleaned the GPU fan and rad. I tore down the rad and cleaned the termal pasta, applied a new one and put all in order. The card was working fine but a few days later it began to crash on some games.
> 
> On Witcher 2 or Payday 2, after some minutes, I got a brutal black screen and a sound loop, the cars seems to just stop working, the fans stopped. It happened after 1hour of gaming but now it happen really fats, less than 2 minutes of playing.
> 
> I thought it was because I changed my screen (got a BenQ XL2411T), and its 144Hz, so I switched the framerate between 60, 120 and 144Hz. But no changes.
> I installed MSI Afterburner, made a Fan's profil because I thought too that it was a heating problem, but the card never reach 75°C in full load. Change the Power level to 20%, no changes, downclocked the GPU from stock to 900Mhz, no changes. Tried to use multiple drivers (13.2 and 14.1), no changes.
> 
> I suspect my PSU to be in cause, but I don't have a another PSU to test...
> 
> I don't know to do now. I bought my card more than 1 year ago so I cannot resend it to the vendor.
> 
> Help me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spec : i5 2500K @ 4.5Ghz
> Mobo : Asus P8Z68V-LX
> GPU : Sapphire 7870 xt
> PSU : Corsair CX 500


If this started just after cleaning the card, I'd suspect that something went wrong with the reassembly and you are either getting really high temps on the card, or your thermal paste is conductive and managed to spread off the chip and onto other components. I'd personally take it back apart and check to make sure it was mounted right and that there isn't and excess paste that squeezed off the GPU die. When you redo it, use a non conductive paste like MX-4 and just a very little bit. Its very easy to get too much on.

If it only started after the new monitor, then it could be something else entirely. Have you changed drivers recently?

Welcome to OCN by the way!


----------



## Gerp

Well thanks for your reply.

I've checked again the pasta, and it seems ok, like there no spread around the chip, just a little nut on it. I used this paste.
But I tested some sutffs. It seems that my GPU run well when the case is open or with the fans at 100%. And it seems too, that when the chip reach 75° it crashes. I think the GPU overheat.

For the screen, I don't think that is the cause. I tunred the resolution and the refresh rate and no changes. I will get some extra fans for my case. Maybe it is better to change the rad for a custom one ? To keep the card under 70.


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerp*
> 
> Well thanks for your reply.
> 
> I've checked again the pasta, and it seems ok, like there no spread around the chip, just a little nut on it. I used this paste.
> But I tested some sutffs. It seems that my GPU run well when the case is open or with the fans at 100%. And it seems too, that when the chip reach 75° it crashes. I think the GPU overheat.
> 
> For the screen, I don't think that is the cause. I tunred the resolution and the refresh rate and no changes. I will get some extra fans for my case. Maybe it is better to change the rad for a custom one ? To keep the card under 70.


Do you know what your VRM temps are? 75 is high for the GPU, but it should just throttle at that point, not just shut down. OVer 80 on the gpu and It might shut down. However, if getting it cooler by taking of the side panel helps prevent the lockups, then you are definately having a thernal issue either with the VRMs or the GPU.
Also that paste is a silver base, which is conductive. Be VERY careful not to let it get to the other parts other than the GPU die. It can easily cause shorts or even fry the card.


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> Do you know what your VRM temps are? 75 is high for the GPU, but it should just throttle at that point, not just shut down. OVer 80 on the gpu and It might shut down. However, if getting it cooler by taking of the side panel helps prevent the lockups, then you are definately having a thernal issue either with the VRMs or the GPU.
> Also that paste is a silver base, which is conductive. Be VERY careful not to let it get to the other parts other than the GPU die. It can easily cause shorts or even fry the card.


Tahiti GPU's maximum core operating temperature is 85C. This was told by a AMD rep on Twitter. 75C is a good temperature.
VRM's are rated to work @ 125C. I suggest you to keep them below 90C, though.


----------



## Gerp

Thanks again for the fast answer.

So I will buy a pair of fans and a new thermal paste. no need to remplace the default rad ? Wich pasta I must buy ?

I want to clean as max as possible the paste I applied on the chip. Yeah I think that at first I put too much paste, so cleaned it with 90° alcohol and I managed to clean all around the chip and on the chip, but maybe there is some rest I didn't saw. Which method you advise me to perfect clean the paste ?


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerp*
> 
> Thanks again for the fast answer.
> 
> So I will buy a pair of fans and a new thermal paste. no need to remplace the default rad ? Wich pasta I must buy ?
> 
> I want to clean as max as possible the paste I applied on the chip. Yeah I think that at first I put too much paste, so cleaned it with 90° alcohol and I managed to clean all around the chip and on the chip, but maybe there is some rest I didn't saw. Which method you advise me to perfect clean the paste ?


As far as paste goes for GPUs, I usually go with MX-4, but any ceramic paste will work. As far as cleaning What you are doing is about the best, just make sure that no more "silver" color comes off and you're done. Let it dry well before putting the new paste and cooler back on.


----------



## Tyclock

Any PowerColor Myst or Club3D jokerCard owners here?


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyclock*
> 
> Any PowerColor Myst or Club3D jokerCard owners here?


I have a Myst


----------



## Tyclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> I have a Myst


Could you please have a look at my post?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/4230#post_21836648


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyclock*
> 
> Could you please have a look at my post?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/4230#post_21836648


I unfortunately don't have a device to measure resistence. If there is some way to tell by looking at it, I can inspect it or maybe get you a picture.


----------



## Tyclock

Unfortunately no, it is not possible without measuring device.

WIll continue my search.


----------



## iambanana

Well, I managed to brake off one of the fan blades on my MYST. Any idea where I could get a new fan or replace it with some with some fancy DIY ?


----------



## Tyclock

If you do not mind aethetics then you can take off the metal hood and slap a 120mm fan onto it. You will also see a massive temperature gain because of that, even more so if you slap 140mm fan onto it.

Do you have multimeter/voltmeter by a chance?


----------



## iambanana

If I start digging, I might find a multimeter







but otherwise I want to keep it fairly clean.


----------



## Tyclock

If you start digging to find a multimeter you may make me happy!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/4230#post_21836648


----------



## iambanana

The resistance of R107 is 0.009 ohms
You're welcome!


----------



## Gerp

Ok, I ordered two Be Quiet Pure Wing and some MX-4 pasta. I hope that will fix the thing.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerp*
> 
> Ok, I ordered two Be Quiet Pure Wing and some MX-4 pasta. I hope that will fix the thing.


Be sure to let us know how it tastes!


----------



## 8800GT

In case anyone was wondering, the the tahiti LE cards will not operate past 93C (Will shut down) and the the VRM will not go past 121 (again, will shut down). If you have temps above 80C, you need to reconsider your fan configuration in your computer. VRM's will can be anywhere from the same as your GPU temps to +25C.

That being said, my friend has been running his 7870 myst for over a year and his card still works great. His VRM temps while gaming usually get to about 105-109C.


----------



## Tyclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iambanana*
> 
> The resistance of R107 is 0.009 ohms
> You're welcome!


Thanks! Just for reference: do you get 4700 Ohms and 7800 Ohms at R40 and R1MR1 respectively?


----------



## apoc69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I would imagine the drivers after still have no stutter. I don't own the card anymore, i think the last ones i tried were 13.8 and they worked well too. But I always reverted back to 13.4 because it had the best performance for me.


I have also found that Catalyst 13.4 works best. Not only do I get lower FPS with the newer ones but some make my 2nd GPU go crazy and work at 100% as soon as I start an application.


----------



## Tyclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iambanana*
> 
> Well, I managed to brake off one of the fan blades on my MYST. Any idea where I could get a new fan or replace it with some with some fancy DIY ?


You can also take any 90 or 92mm fan, cut the frame out and pin it to the radiator with glue (thermal conductive? Because it is thermal resistant as well) or with matches or something else.

If you want to preserve automatic fan management you should look for PWM fan and you will need to wire it to the fan connector on your own.


----------



## robinaish

I'm a relatively new owner of a vtx3d 7870 black edition (january) and i've given the fan mod a go:

Two old pwm fan, a wire to get the pwm signal from the card, one fan focuses on the vrm.
I didn't took the the heatsink off and thus thermal paste is stock.

Notice the air deflector (second picture) to redirect the side panel fan airflow... wow

results:
Before, the max oc acceptable to my ears was 1129Mhz-1175mV (target) --> ~38% fan, ~75°c core

I'm at 1177Mhz-1225mv now, and with low noise fan speed, i get core temp in the mid 60's and vrm temp around 80.

Now, noise is not a problem any more (coile whine excepted).
Well worth the hassle for me, it feels like a new card.
(and it's beautiful)


----------



## aaronsta1

quick question..
since getting these cards i sometimes get a screen flicker.
its either a line that goes across the screen or sometimes the screen rolls down 1/4th inch or so and go back quickly.

it does it in both games and on the desktop..

is it the powersaving thing changing the clocks?

i thought it was a crossfire thing, but going in CCC and disabling crossfire it still does it.

any ideas?
its not really annoying, it only happens about once every hour or so.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> sometimes the screen rolls down 1/4th inch or so and go back quickly.


This happens to me but only in one game. Havent noticed it anywhere else. Was not there before so i reckon it's a driver issue. I think it may have started with 13.12 but im not sure. Currently im using 14.2


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> This happens to me but only in one game. Havent noticed it anywhere else. Was not there before so i reckon it's a driver issue. I think it may have started with 13.12 but im not sure. Currently im using 14.2


i wish i can use the 14.2 drivers but when i watch a movie the driver crashes.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> i wish i can use the 14.2 drivers but when i watch a movie the driver crashes.


what's wrong with 13.12? i use 14.2 so i can try mantle with my 290. 13.11 for my HD7770. if for the 7870s, i don't think they are supported yet, are they?


----------



## iambanana

Wich one is broken now, 14.1 drivers or BF4? Getting massive lag spikes from 100fps to 20fps after evey 30 seconds.


----------



## eBombzor

BF4 has always been broken. Try 14.2 Beta.


----------



## M3TAl

14.2 helped some for Mantle and BF4 but there's still a glaring memory leak for me. On 14.1 the game would instantly use over 2GB. Now with 14.2 it slowly climbs from like 1500MB to over 2GB in a few minutes.


----------



## tp4tissue

Tyclock.. chances, are you can just bridge that gap wihtout the resistor.. if it works.. it works, if it still doesn't... buying another resistor probably won't help..

tiny resistors like that are really really minute changes to the card..


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> quick question..
> since getting these cards i sometimes get a screen flicker.
> its either a line that goes across the screen or sometimes the screen rolls down 1/4th inch or so and go back quickly.
> 
> it does it in both games and on the desktop..
> 
> is it the powersaving thing changing the clocks?
> 
> i thought it was a crossfire thing, but going in CCC and disabling crossfire it still does it.
> 
> any ideas?
> its not really annoying, it only happens about once every hour or so.


are you using msi afterburner?.. the new version is buggy if you have -xtended overclocking limit ticked.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robinaish*
> 
> 
> 
> Now, noise is not a problem any more (coile whine excepted).
> Well worth the hassle for me, it feels like a new card.
> (and it's beautiful)


OR

I've found the problem with ALL stock heatsinks is that it blows hot air ONTO the card.. Freakin stupid...righ..??

This should be how ALL cards come stock... with a 120mm tower that blows outward away from the card


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> are you using msi afterburner?.. the new version is buggy if you have -xtended overclocking limit ticked.


should i be running powertune at 20 at all times?

no and im not overclocking.
im running the cards at the stock 1000/1250 clocks


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> should i be running powertune at 20 at all times?
> 
> no and im not overclocking.
> im running the cards at the stock 1000/1250 clocks


in afterburner, set power to 20 yes... this will not burn ur card, don't worry, LOLOL

edit_ actually ,, it might... check that vrm temps stay around 80, and gpu temp stay around 80


----------



## Zyphur

Either search isn't working properly or none of you played the TitanFall beta. How'd you hold up?


----------



## M3TAl

Ya played it. Got bored of it after 1 day. Game wasn't really intensive at all. It's a somewhat modified source engine I believe. The game was locked at 60 FPS too and from I read is difficult to unlock and doing so caused lots of problems anyways.


----------



## robinaish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> OR
> 
> I've found the problem with ALL stock heatsinks is that it blows hot air ONTO the card.. Freakin stupid...righ..??
> 
> This should be how ALL cards come stock... with a 120mm tower that blows outward away from the card


Nice tinkering!
Directly pushing hot air outside is a big pro indeed.


----------



## Gerp

Hello i'm back with some news !
My Sapphire 7870xt was heating causin' crashes.
So I bought two fans and some MX-4 thermal paste. I put the two fans on the front and place a third fan at the bottom of the case blowing air directly on the card.
And no more crashes !








My card never reach 70° anymore. And I even won some FPS in games !


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> OR
> 
> I've found the problem with ALL stock heatsinks is that it blows hot air ONTO the card.. Freakin stupid...righ..??
> 
> This should be how ALL cards come stock... with a 120mm tower that blows outward away from the card


Both of those designs arent space friendly at all, lol


----------



## aaronsta1

safe to undervolt?

so i have 2 of these cards.

one came stock with 1150 at 925 and 1219 at 1000 and one was 1188 at 925 and 1256 at 1000. gpu-z

so what i did was used VBE7 to put both cards o 1150 at 925 and 1000..

everything seems ok.. i ran unigine for hours and been playing BF4 for hours at a time with no crashing..

but, should i go higher on the 1000 voltage? maybe 1188?

1188 is stock voltage for these cards at 925?

i checked the asic and the one that had lower volts was 74% and the other one is 64%.

i also cranked up the fan to 100% at 70c and my temps dont go much over 60.


----------



## jlsmndz

^of course,

mine's running at 975 core @ 1.038V Temps reaches 61c max 45% fan speeds, when stress testing with far cry 3 .


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlsmndz*
> 
> ^of course,
> 
> mine's running at 975 core @ 1.038V Temps reaches 61c max 45% fan speeds, when stress testing with far cry 3 .


hmm, maybe i can try to go lower.. think the next one down is 1094..


----------



## RaXelliX

Indeed you can go lower. Especially on the 74% ASIC card. My card is 73,1% and i ran 1.049mV @ 1000Mhz.
On the 64% card i think you can get away with 1.075mV @ 1000Mhz.


----------



## aaronsta1

i have them both running at 1049 now on the 925 and 1000 settings. 300 and 500 are locked at 950.

i dont have a 1075 option and the next lowest one is 950.. i tried 950 but games wont load, it goes black screen then they drop to desktop.
the cards are voltage locked so the only way to change the volts is bios flashing. it goes 950,1049,1151, 1163, 1188, 1219 and 1256, those are the only options.

everything seems ok, ran unigine for about an hour and the temps never hit 60.

i put the 74% card the main one.


----------



## RaXelliX

Yep the voltages are predefined because you use XFX and XFX uses a different voltage regulator. For example PowerColor and Sapphire users can freely adjust the voltage and the end result is only +/- 2 compared to what they set. For unsupported voltage controllers VBE uses predefined voltage adjustments.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Welp, I've officially shed my Crossfire 7870 MYST cards for a single eVGA GTX 780. Believe it or not, it was a slight upgrade simply because the framerates are far smoother and the card is very quiet. On benchmarks alone, the dual HD 7870 MYST cards were faster, but for gaming joy, I'm simply loving the 780.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya, not planning on going back to xfire here anytime soon. Too much hassle with games that don't get supported. Single monster card > 2 weaker ones for me.


----------



## Gerp

New problem.

When I switch the 144Hz mode into the CCC and play a Youtube video, it's crashing. But in 120Hz, everything work fine....


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> OR
> 
> I've found the problem with ALL stock heatsinks is that it blows hot air ONTO the card.. Freakin stupid...righ..??
> 
> This should be how ALL cards come stock... with a 120mm tower that blows outward away from the card


nice stuff!

I was wondering though do you have a way of supporting that sink so your card doesn't bend over time? I'd assume if you have the tower upright so the sink would be to the ground that a bit of weight on the board, not trying to down your rigging but just a thought that popped into my head.









I ghetto rigged a chopstick with some duct tape to sit on the bottom of my case and support the end of my video card to prevent any sagging ^^


----------



## rekd0514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rekd0514*
> 
> It used to be consistent between 975 and 925 and sometimes go to lower speeds. Now it seems to be going all over. I think the card might just be defective as it has exhibited other weird issues since I have had it. I bought it from Amazon so I could just see what they will do. I see they are no longer listed on there so maybe they will bump me up to a 7950.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep tried that too.


I just wanted to note this for anyone else having problems with their card such as this. I finally did the RMA on this card and got the replacement 7870 XT back. The card was definitely defective as this one has none of the issues my previous card had. I am also very glad the RMA process went smoothly as I did read some not so good stories about the Sapphire RMA process.

I am now able to set the card to +10 power limit and I get no fluctuations at all in the core. I can overclock the card to 1125 core and 1550 memory and it still only gets to 72C with the fan on auto at around 56% running MSI Kombustor. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> nice stuff!
> 
> I was wondering though do you have a way of supporting that sink so your card doesn't bend over time? I'd assume if you have the tower upright so the sink would be to the ground that a bit of weight on the board, not trying to down your rigging but just a thought that popped into my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ghetto rigged a chopstick with some duct tape to sit on the bottom of my case and support the end of my video card to prevent any sagging ^^


The heatsink is pretty tall. the tip actually touches the very top of my PSU.. so it's perfectly supported.. All I had to do was cut that big hole in my p180 case..


----------



## Mshenay

Not an XT Tahiti chip but still a 7870 that I'm super happy with! It's clocks about 45% faster than my old 6950 [not as many SPUs but with equal Memory and increased Clock, I've found a significant improvement in performance]

anyways, my Saphire 7870 OC [wish I knew to get the XT] I'm happy with it, I got my to clock at 1200mhz Core 1250 memory [can't push it any higher without errors or bsods] my mobo won't let me push the voltage any higher than 1.250 and at current clocks it uses about 1.200-230 ]

Either way, with the 7870 OC at 1200mhz and 1250 I'm getting 3D FX scores of about 5487 [Extreme mode] where as previously with my 6950 I was only scoring about 3500, my Cloud Gate scores increased from 13000 to 16000

Either way I'm rather happy with it! And wanted to share my JOY with others! I'm was shocked that the 7870 as small as it is, was so much faster than my giant 6950


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Indeed you can go lower. Especially on the 74% ASIC card. My card is 73,1% and i ran 1.049mV @ 1000Mhz.
> On the 64% card i think you can get away with 1.075mV @ 1000Mhz.


the 64% card would not do 1094 @ 1000









in BF4 there were missing textures and every once in awhile there was a white line that went across the screen..

so i ended up with 950, 950, 1094, 1150 on the 64% card..

the 74% card i was running 950, 950, 1094, 1094 but BF4 locked up a few times so i put it to the same as the 64% card. im not sure the lockup was the card tho.

when i first got these cards they were running over 100c in games..
i called XFX and they said that was normal and the cards were meant to run hot..
unfortunately with the cards running that hot, it made my room hot.. unacceptable.

since lowering the volts the cards just break 60c.
this is where these cards should be from the factory. i dont understand why they had the volts so high.. @ 1256.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> the 64% card would not do 1094 @ 1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in BF4 there were missing textures and every once in awhile there was a white line that went across the screen..
> 
> so i ended up with 950, 950, 1094, 1150 on the 64% card..
> 
> the 74% card i was running 950, 950, 1094, 1094 but BF4 locked up a few times so i put it to the same as the 64% card. im not sure the lockup was the card tho.
> 
> when i first got these cards they were running over 100c in games..
> i called XFX and they said that was normal and the cards were meant to run hot..
> unfortunately with the cards running that hot, it made my room hot.. unacceptable.
> 
> since lowering the volts the cards just break 60c.
> this is where these cards should be from the factory. i dont understand why they had the volts so high.. @ 1256.


Yea most of these cards are not cooled well enough..

that's why I did my mod..









My card doesn't break 70C @ 1150 fully loaded.. and the fan is slightly above audible.


----------



## thor2002ro

hi, I'm thinking of changing the vrm thermal pad since the vrms are kinda toasty... I found Phobya Thermal pad XT(only pads I found in my crap country ROMANIA!!!) 7W/mk but they come in 3 types... 120x20mm maximum bridgeable gap: 0.5mm/1mm/1.5mm what gap size do I need?


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> hi, I'm thinking of changing the vrm thermal pad since the vrms are kinda toasty... I found Phobya Thermal pad XT(only pads I found in my crap country ROMANIA!!!) 7W/mk but they come in 3 types... 120x20mm maximum bridgeable gap: 0.5mm/1mm/1.5mm what gap size do I need?


On my PowerColor I only have to push some air on it and this made a big difference in temp.

This is what I do



I think is less work than change the thermal pad.


----------



## thor2002ro

Look at my pictures am ready pushing air into the card from the side... Useless... I can clock higher but vrm reaches 114 degrees and throttles


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> Look at my pictures am ready pushing air into the card from the side... Useless... I can clock higher but vrm reaches 114 degrees and throttles


Which model do you have ? and what is your mV in afterBurner or your OC software.

And for the thermal pads if I looks to my card I think you will be good with the 1mm.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> hi, I'm thinking of changing the vrm thermal pad since the vrms are kinda toasty... I found Phobya Thermal pad XT(only pads I found in my crap country ROMANIA!!!) 7W/mk but they come in 3 types... 120x20mm maximum bridgeable gap: 0.5mm/1mm/1.5mm what gap size do I need?


Changing thermal pad hardly makes a difference. I did it. Used Fujipoly Extreme, 11.0 w/mK and the best thermal pad on the market, and it made a ~3C difference. This was not the fault of the thermal pad itself but the dinky little aluminum heatsink.

The heatsink gets completely saturated with heat. Basically it needs a larger heatsink with more mass to get much better when using a better thermal pad.

Direct airflow to the heatsink makes the biggest difference. When using a blower fan pointed directly at the heatsink with my side panel off it would drop VRM temps 20C+. But I'm on watercooled exposed heatsink and it's not the stock heatsink either. Modded an Enzotech MST-88 onto the card.


----------



## thor2002ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Which model do you have ? and what is your mV in afterBurner or your OC software.
> 
> And for the thermal pads if I looks to my card I think you will be good with the 1mm.


sapphire with elpida ram... afterburner shows 1175 in full load and gpuz 1138-1150mv ASIC 75.3% thinking of getting another one since works well except for vrm temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Changing thermal pad hardly makes a difference. I did it. Used Fujipoly Extreme, 11.0 w/mK and the best thermal pad on the market, and it made a ~3C difference. This was not the fault of the thermal pad itself but the dinky little aluminum heatsink.
> 
> The heatsink gets completely saturated with heat. Basically it needs a larger heatsink with more mass to get much better when using a better thermal pad.
> 
> Direct airflow to the heatsink makes the biggest difference. When using a blower fan pointed directly at the heatsink with my side panel off it would drop VRM temps 20C+. But I'm on watercooled exposed heatsink and it's not the stock heatsink either. Modded an Enzotech MST-88 onto the card.


I still use stock cooling since it does decent job on the gpu temp ~40% never passes 60-65c so I cant blow air directly into the vrm...

and I really need to cool the vrms... I looked up my vrms datasheet and they say max 85c... so its bad...

also found today the card teardown http://www.bitsandchips.it/recensioni/9-hardware/2444-sapphire-hd-7870-xt-tahiti-sotto-mentite-spoglie?start=6
looks like the vrm heatsink is a little bigger than in the others... so im still thinking crappy pad....


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> and I really need to cool the vrms... I looked up my vrms datasheet and they say max 85c... so its bad...


That 85C is for the vrm controller chip, not for the FETs. FETs can take temps well above 100C (iirc the card starts throttling around ~114C)


----------



## thor2002ro

depends where the temp sensor is... amd cpus throttle well beyond 62c that they are recommended for.... but they throttle at a much higher temp....
bellow throttle temp is not "safe" needs to be in operational temp so you don't damage it over time


----------



## tahitile

The sensor measures the mosfet temperature, not the controller's temperature. 85c is perfectly fine for vrm temp.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> depends where the temp sensor is... amd cpus throttle well beyond 62c that they are recommended for.... but they throttle at a much higher temp....
> bellow throttle temp is not "safe" needs to be in operational temp so you don't damage it over time


62C is only for AMD and it's not even an actual on die sensor like Intel. When AMD's "sensor" says 62C the actual die temperature is likely higher than that.


----------



## thor2002ro

I was making a point I don't require explanations about cpu temp or how to handle it .... So let's get back to the topic.... how do I cool the vrms ...?


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> I was making a point I don't require explanations about cpu temp or how to handle it .... So let's get back to the topic.... how do I cool the vrms ...?


With some airflow


----------



## thor2002ro

thanks that helps.... its like I'm asking "how do I fix my car?" and you say "you fix it!"


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> thanks that helps.... its like I'm asking "how do I fix my car?" and you say "you fix it!"


On the stock cooler I think the only option do you can try is to place a fan on the side or the front of your card to create a better airflow on the VRM.


----------



## M3TAl

Well airflow is the only way. Unless it's making bad contact then fix the contact. Or lower the voltage.


----------



## luisxd

Just installed my ney MK-26, add me


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> Just installed my ney MK-26, add me


dude.. that cooler is $70.. the whole card only cost me $160.. /raise eyebrow..


----------



## M3TAl

But doesn't the cooler work on other cards? As in the card you get after 7870 XT. Good investment for future upgrades IMO.


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> dude.. that cooler is $70.. the whole card only cost me $160.. /raise eyebrow..


As M3TAl said it can fit in a lot of cards, it's an investment.
Also with it I can OC up to 1600/1200 at 60°C, at that clocks it easely beats a any 7950..

p.d i bought the card like 7 months ago when it was new on market, i paid 240 for it jaja


----------



## M3TAl

Same reason I got a universal GPU block too, for those future cards. Can always mod something onto the VRM for cheap if that's a problem. Don't need extreme VRM cooling for most cards unless doing extreme benching, pushing crazy volts/clocks etc...


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Same reason I got a universal GPU block too, for those future cards. Can always mod something onto the VRM for cheap if that's a problem. Don't need extreme VRM cooling for most cards unless doing extreme benching, pushing crazy volts/clocks etc...


But... My 120mm CPU block that I'm using on this card is also universal.. and it cost me $10.. and not to brag but you can't touch it in terms of temps and silence..


----------



## M3TAl

I think a full custom loop will definitely touch it in temps and noise. I'd be worried with a heavy chunk of metal pulling the card downwards.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I think a full custom loop will definitely touch it in temps and noise. I'd be worried with a heavy chunk of metal pulling the card downwards.


for $10


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> But... My 120mm CPU block that I'm using on this card is also universal.. and it cost me $10.. and not to brag but you can't touch it in terms of temps and silence..


IMO I would not trust on a $10 cpu block lol


----------



## apoc69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> thanks that helps.... its like I'm asking "how do I fix my car?" and you say "you fix it!"


link1393 actually has a point. You'll be surprised how much difference little extra air movement makes. Also 85C is not bad. Its Hot but def not bad considering your rig doesn't run at full load 24/7. My rig mines majority of the time and my VRM is ~100C. Almost year and a half later no issues.


----------



## apoc69

Just got the Catzilla benchmark to finally detect my Xfire. I'm pretty happy with the results. Has anyone else used this benchmark?


----------



## M3TAl

Never used it. Just valley and 3dmark.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apoc69*
> 
> Has anyone else used this benchmark?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1340046/post-your-catzilla-scores/240_30#post_21271606


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> IMO I would not trust on a $10 cpu block lol










hardware elitists

All of these blocks are coming out of the same oems in China.. and they literally cost 100x LESS to produce than what they're charging you at retail...

Ur mostly paying for branding..

This is a low tech piece of equipment that requires 0 investment in research, a kid could design a heat sink, as long as it's big enough, it'll perform well..

Size is the only real determinant of ultimate performance... everything else is just fluff...


----------



## link1393

Hi all,

I know you talk about this in the past, but I don't remind where. So here is my question : what do you think about 1440p with a 7870 XT ?

Thanks


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hardware elitists
> 
> All of these blocks are coming out of the same oems in China.. and they literally cost 100x LESS to produce than what they're charging you at retail...
> 
> Ur mostly paying for branding..
> 
> This is a low tech piece of equipment that requires 0 investment in research, a kid could design a heat sink, as long as it's big enough, it'll perform well..
> 
> Size is the only real determinant of ultimate performance... everything else is just fluff...


don´t misunderstand me, i wouldn´t even pay 50 for a block lol, but in this case most of times $$ means quality...


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I know you talk about this in the past, but I don't remind where. So here is my question : what do you think about 1440p with a 7870 XT ?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on the game. Obviously it cant handle latest and greatest games with everything crancked up at 1440p. But most games should still be very playable. May i as what games are you asking about specifically?


----------



## kmetek

is TAHITI LE anywhere to buy in Europe or discontinued?

Or is better just buy R9 270X?


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I know you talk about this in the past, but I don't remind where. So here is my question : what do you think about 1440p with a 7870 XT ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the game. Obviously it cant handle latest and greatest games with everything crancked up at 1440p. But most games should still be very playable. May i as what games are you asking about specifically?
Click to expand...

At the moment I mostly play at CS:GO (I can easily run it at ~200 fps for the moment), Borderlands 2, The Wicher 2 and some Indie games.

And I wait for The Witcher 3








at this moment I think my 7870 XT will died


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmetek*
> 
> is TAHITI LE anywhere to buy in Europe or discontinued?
> 
> Or is better just buy R9 270X?


?? why not just get a 280x that's the current best bang for the buck..









270x is essentially a 7870 clock to near maximum.. clock for clock R 270x is 10-15% slower than 7870xt (tahiti le)


----------



## robinaish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I know you talk about this in the past, but I don't remind where. So here is my question : what do you think about 1440p with a 7870 XT ?
> 
> Thanks


I went with a 7870xt from a 7850 going 1080p to 1440p.
(50% more shaders for 77% more pixels)

I play bf4 mostly. I aim for 110 fps (Qnix 2710 oc to 110hz).
With every settings on "low" or "off" except texture and drawing distance on "ultra": i get 85-110 fps, typically 95.
The perfect smoothness is worth the loss of effects and I can see my opponents better.

In my opinion, a cheap 7870xt is good for waiting the next generation, even at 1440p.

(7870xt @ 1154/1500)


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robinaish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I know you talk about this in the past, but I don't remind where. So here is my question : what do you think about 1440p with a 7870 XT ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a 7870xt from a 7850 going 1080p to 1440p.
> (50% more shaders for 77% more pixels)
> 
> I play bf4 mostly. I aim for 110 fps (Qnix 2710 oc to 110hz).
> With every settings on "low" or "off" except texture and drawing distance on "ultra": i get 85-110 fps, typically 95.
> The perfect smoothness is worth the loss of effects and I can see my opponents better.
> 
> In my opinion, a cheap 7870xt is good for waiting the next generation, even at 1440p.
> 
> (7870xt @ 1154/1500)
Click to expand...

I already have the 7870 XT, but I plan to buy a 1440p monitor.

This one.

EDIT : Thanks for comments


----------



## Zakharov

Is it safe to use CLU on a Powercolor 7870 Myst?

The stock thermal paste on my gpu is wearing out so I'm wondering if I can replace it with that.


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zakharov*
> 
> Is it safe to use CLU on a Powercolor 7870 Myst?
> 
> The stock thermal paste on my gpu is wearing out so I'm wondering if I can replace it with that.


CLU?, you can replace the thermal paste, in fact I think it´s almost necesary due the high temps it can reach


----------



## Zakharov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> CLU?, you can replace the thermal paste, in fact I think it´s almost necesary due the high temps it can reach


Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, I was just asking because apparently it's not safe to have it in contact of Aluminum. I'm just being careful/paranoid about putting it because of that.

And yeah, the temps were fine for a few months with the stock thermal paste but now the temps are getting a little too high, especially with how loud the fan has to get to keep it cool.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Yeah, i've heard similar about CLU. I'd stick to Gelid and Noctua stuff. hardocp likes the Noctua NT-H1 a lot. Apparently they bought it when it was available in a small tub and dirt cheap. It spreads well and never dries/cures, so it works the same after a year as it does on initial application.

Gelid GC Extreme, according to Tom's, gives the best temps outside liquidmetals.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-11.html

I'm in the process of finding a local buyer for my rig, and i'm contemplating doing the same thing to my XT (my clocks drop and temps go up) before I let it go. Tell us how it all works out!


----------



## Zakharov

Applied CLU to the die after a friend of mine told me to man up and do it, everything worked out pretty well. I used to get 70 C with the fan speed up to 70% (which is incredibly loud might I add). After applying the CLU I got 57~ C max with 57% fan speed, so I think that's a pretty major temperature difference.

I thought I'd might as well do a quick small overclock with Afterburner (1028 core/1550 memory) and now it maxes up to 60~ C max with 60% fan speed. I'll probably see how far I can push the card with overclocks, although with how loud it is I don't see myself going too far with it.


----------



## marto7

Hi.I am new to forums and im dont good with english but sorry for that.So i buyed second hand VTX3D 7870 Tahiti Le black edition and i have a little problem.The VRM temperature is too High.When i start Furmark for 1-2 minutes they go to 90 degrees and i stop the program for not make problems for card.The original fan is removed and on the original radiator is 2 Fans. The first one is 80mm and the second is 120mm.They are better than the original fan but temperatures is still high.The Video card is arround 65-70 degrees for these 1-2 minutes but the VRM is going to 90 and highter.Please help me.Thanks


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marto7*
> 
> Hi.I am new to forums and im dont good with english but sorry for that.So i buyed second hand VTX3D 7870 Tahiti Le black edition and i have a little problem.The VRM temperature is too High.When i start Furmark for 1-2 minutes they go to 90 degrees and i stop the program for not make problems for card.The original fan is removed and on the original radiator is 2 Fans. The first one is 80mm and the second is 120mm.They are better than the original fan but temperatures is still high.The Video card is arround 65-70 degrees for these 1-2 minutes but the VRM is going to 90 and highter.Please help me.Thanks


You need to undervolt the card with http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/ and remember that furmark stresses the card further than any game ever does. For example i run my card at 1260/1690 (Core/Mem) @ 1.225V where the default voltage was 1.256V. So thats too high even for OC. If you want you can run at 1000Mhz below 1.1V (such as 1.085 or even less). This will make the card operate at very low temperatures.

One thing tho. I had to reset memory to 1500Mhz because it was stable in benchmarks but gave me black screens in game menus. So beware!


----------



## marto7

Which the exatly values i need to change ? Please say all of them because i dont have idea


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marto7*
> 
> Which the exatly values i need to change ? Please say all of them because i dont have idea


90c is ok on the vrms.. they are rated at over 100c..
furmark tho is a gpu killer.. it taxes the card way more then any game or benchmark program..

in actual game your vrms are probably in the mid 70s.. no problems with that temp.

i wouldnt change the bios if you dont know what you are doing.. great risk to the card.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marto7*
> 
> Which the exatly values i need to change ? Please say all of them because i dont have idea


Every card is different and there are no specific values i can suggest. I did give some rough values that should be safe to use. Besides undervolting is always safer than overclocking unless you set the voltage too low. But since you cant set 2D voltage you can always atleast boot the computer and get picture. Just 3D will not be stable with too low of a voltage. I suggest you try 1000Mhz @ 1.1V. You only need to change Profiles #6 and #0 in PowerPlay > Performance tab and then save the BIOS:



Use ATIWinflash to flash (the "Program" button): http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2311/ati-winflash-2-6-7/


----------



## marto7

@aaronsta1 maybe 90 is okay but they dont stop on 90.They go to 99 and will go highter if i dont stop the program.And this is only for a minute and 20 seconds.The go highter really fast.

@RaXelliX Thank you that i need.Now i go to flash and later i will share the results.


----------



## daffy.duck

Measure the temp while gaming. Furmark tends to heat up cards way higher than any game would.


----------



## marto7

With the new flash and voltage at 1.1V lite RaXelliX said and not really helped.Furmark test for 1 min and 46 second give me 101C VRM and 80C gpu.Maybe i drop more the voltages ? Is there a risk ? I test after few minutes in game.

EDIT: The results are very very bad.For 3 minutes gameplay of Battlefield Bad Company 2 the temperature of GPU is 83C and VRM is 101 and i stoped the game.What the hell is happening with my card








I dont know what to do now








Maybe even accelero s1 plus can't help to me


----------



## RaXelliX

Its possible the cooling you have is simply not sufficient. Either both in the card or in the case. I read that you did remove the original fan and replaced it with 80mm and 120mm fans. Possibly there is poor airflow in the computer case?


----------



## marto7

The computer case airflow is good.Not the best but it is good and i never have problems with overheating like this.Now i tried to put voltage to 1050mv and has difference.I think to lower little more maybe 1000 or 1025 to see what will happen.Are possible to broke hard for ever with this ?

I have Accelero S1 rev.2 cooler and i moded it to way like sayed in this theme but i dont have original screws from the accelero and with the originals stock cooler screws is very short to use them to accelero.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Use ATIWinflash to flash (the "Program" button): http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2311/ati-winflash-2-6-7/


Remember these values are in Millivolts (mV), even though it's not labeled.

And to find your sweet spot before flashing it try using msi afterburner to change values on the fly.


----------



## marto7

All day long i runned the card with bios on 1050 without any problems.Few times started furmark without problem.Now i dont know why but when i start furmark the first 5 seconds is okay but after that the monitor is turn of.After this i have to shut down the computer from PSU switch and start again.Only restart with button dont work.I shoult shut down and after that to start again.What happening and why ? Even on 1100mV now the problem is still here.


----------



## SkateZilla

Power or Temp Shutoffs require the PSU/mainboard to be reset


----------



## marto7

I cant change voltage control with msi afterburner.I cheked options and adjust the voltage in msi and click apply.The program said i changed it but in HWinfo the voltage control is like in bios 0,950 min and 1050 max.In Msi i tried to make 1020 just to test but the card using 1050.


----------



## marto7

I returned my voltages to stock and same problem still here.When i started furmark test after 4-5 second screen goes black.This is not for temperature because they are not higter than 70 in these 4-5 seconds.Only the monitor turn off the computer still working.Please help

EDIT: Not i tested the card with Heaven Benchmark.Same problem but after more time.The temperatures here is upper slowly than furmark but again arroung 65C the monitor is turn of.Why on 65C and vrm 70C is turning off ? Before 2 days the card working like a charm in 80C and vrm 90C and now turning of on only 65C ?


----------



## tex willer

hey guys what do you think about upgrading from hd 7870xt to hd 7970.can't afford for r9 280x so it is not a option.how many performance will i gain from 7970(gigabyte vesion with 3 cooler)?


----------



## Zyphur

Started overclocking. Playing BF4, I didn't get any crashes on 1100/1600, no changes in voltage or power limit.
What are the averages that most people achieve on our card?


----------



## jlsmndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Started overclocking. Playing BF4, I didn't get any crashes on 1100/1600, no changes in voltage or power limit.
> What are the averages that most people achieve on our card?


1240/1600 on stock voltage on my powercolor 7870 myst .


----------



## M3TAl

1200 on 1.3V for mine


----------



## link1393

1230/1500 on 1250mV for me


----------



## M3TAl

Mine could go a little higher, depends on the game though. Start pushing past 1200 much and in Valley I would start seeing weird anomalies and things.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Started overclocking. Playing BF4, I didn't get any crashes on 1100/1600, no changes in voltage or power limit.
> What are the averages that most people achieve on our card?


1200/1500 is the median I would say. Most cards can reach this. And memory OC can vary with bios and memory manufacturer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tex willer*
> 
> hey guys what do you think about upgrading from hd 7870xt to hd 7970.can't afford for r9 280x so it is not a option.how many performance will i gain from 7970(gigabyte vesion with 3 cooler)?


Depends on the price. If you are going to sell the 7870 xt for say 150 and picking up a 7970 for 300 then I would say no. At best the 7970 is 20% better when overclocked than the 7870 xt overclocked. If you can get it for 75$ after selling etc then that is a good deal.


----------



## Zyphur

Something I never knew and I might as well ask you guys now since a lot of you are replying; Better to be pushing the core clock, or the memory clock? Which will have a bigger impact?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Something I never knew and I might as well ask you guys now since a lot of you are replying; Better to be pushing the core clock, or the memory clock? Which will have a bigger impact?


Core clock by far. Memory probably won't even make a difference past 1600.


----------



## daffy.duck

Yup core clock is a bigger factor. Memory overclock over stock had no effect on benches and framerates when I had it set to 1600 mhz


----------



## tex willer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> 1200/1500 is the median I would say. Most cards can reach this. And memory OC can vary with bios and memory manufacturer.
> Depends on the price. If you are going to sell the 7870 xt for say 150 and picking up a 7970 for 300 then I would say no. At best the 7970 is 20% better when overclocked than the 7870 xt overclocked. If you can get it for 75$ after selling etc then that is a good deal.


Ok,thanks.


----------



## marto7

On 1050mV and Accelero S1+120mm fan on 50% the card is working good.Core temp 71C and VRM 70C after 1 hour of playing BF4 on 1680x1050 - All details to MAX


----------



## jlsmndz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marto7*
> 
> On 1050mV and Accelero S1+120mm fan on 50% the card is working good.Core temp 71C and VRM 70C after 1 hour of playing BF4 on 1680x1050 - All details to MAX


IMO, that's still kinda hot, mines maxing at 63c on stock clocks undervolted to 1038mV @45% fan and it's around 30c here.


----------



## tex willer

some suggestions for non referent cooler for hd 7870 xt?cant find accelero extreme hd 7970.can perhaps fit accelero twin turbo 3 with some modifications?


----------



## M3TAl

Slap an AIO cooler on it? There's a few brackets to choose from.


----------



## tex willer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Slap an AIO cooler on it? There's a few brackets to choose from.


i can only buy accelero hybrid 2-120 for 140 euro.price is equal to price of my card so it is not worth.for ordering from amazon or ebay postage will cost me same as product.Are there some solutions from members on this site?Some pictures would help me.


----------



## marto7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlsmndz*
> 
> IMO, that's still kinda hot, mines maxing at 63c on stock clocks undervolted to 1038mV @45% fan and it's around 30c here.


Yes but with original radiator even with 2 fans the card reaches 90C and more on Bad company 2.Now the difference is big and happy for now.Just my card is very hot i dont know why but now i can play games.With stock radiator i was should quit the game after 5minutes because the high temps.


----------



## tex willer

here is accelero twin turbo 3 on powercolor hd 7870 myst card.And they say its not compatible


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tex willer*
> 
> here is accelero twin turbo 3 on powercolor hd 7870 myst card.And they say its not compatible


they meant to say not compatible to a Normal User,
To a Power User/Builder/Modder it's cake.

Shoot I can attach a Lawn Mower Pull Start to my case, and rig it to a load cell so when I pull the rope it turns on my PC....


----------



## Terrere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> they meant to say not compatible to a Normal User,
> To a Power User/Builder/Modder it's cake.
> 
> *Shoot I can attach a Lawn Mower Pull Start to my case, and rig it to a load cell so when I pull the rope it turns on my PC*....


Not going to lie, I would like to see this XD I've contemplated several fun ways to make a computer start, but that's the most original one I think I've seen.


----------



## tex willer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> they meant to say not compatible to a Normal User,
> To a Power User/Builder/Modder it's cake.
> 
> Shoot I can attach a Lawn Mower Pull Start to my case, and rig it to a load cell so when I pull the rope it turns on my PC....


you're a sick man ha,ha:thumb:


----------



## M3TAl

That would be fun haha. Hopefully it wouldn't take 3+ pulls to start like a lawn mower. Sure would be fun to see that


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That would be fun haha. Hopefully it wouldn't take 3+ pulls to start like a lawn mower. Sure would be fun to see that


my mower starts on the 1st pull all the time, proper maintenance, and storage are the keys to a 1 pull start.


----------



## Castaa

Just bought a used 7870 MYST. I'm super excited about this thread and this card.








What voltage do I need to set it to achieve core speed of ~1200 MHz? Keeping the memory at its default speed.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> Just bought a used 7870 MYST. I'm super excited about this thread and this card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage do I need to set it to achieve core speed of ~1200 MHz? Keeping the memory at its default speed.


Depends on ASIC quality (use GPU-Z > top left corner icon to check) and myriad of other things. Tho im sure it should do 1200Mhz @ stock voltage (1.256 mV). I suppose you can lower that. Im currently running 1260Mhz @ 1.243 mV but i used to run 1000Mhz @ 1.049 mV (very low temps). Only thing i can say with absolute certainty is that stock volt is way too high for stock clock. Once you start OC-ing it's ok but otherwise it's excessive.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Depends on ASIC quality (use GPU-Z > top left corner icon to check) and myriad of other things. Tho im sure it should do 1200Mhz @ stock voltage (1.256 mV). I suppose you can lower that. Im currently running 1260Mhz @ 1.243 mV but i used to run 1000Mhz @ 1.049 mV (very low temps). Only thing i can say with absolute certainty is that stock volt is way too high for stock clock. Once you start OC-ing it's ok but otherwise it's excessive.


Interesting info! Very good to know. I never would have guess that actually lowing voltage could increase the OC'ing limit. Thanks. I'll try out just raising it to 1200 MHz and report back. I'm just trying to get my Crysis 3 frame rates as high as possible.


----------



## Hueristic

If anyone wants to trade a 3 month old R9-270 (GV-R927OC-2GD) for a Sapphire 78070XT pm me.


----------



## Castaa

Fire Strike benchmark:

Stock Myst: *5121*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2080263

OC'ed to 1200 Mhz (memory stock): *5477*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2080527

Granted I don't know much about Fire Strike as a benchmark but this OC increase seems low to me.


----------



## Terrere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> Fire Strike benchmark:
> 
> Stock Myst: *5121*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2080263
> 
> OC'ed to 1200 Mhz (memory stock): *5477*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2080527
> 
> Granted I don't know much about Fire Strike as a benchmark but this OC increase seems low to me.


My score was around 6k on Fire Strike with my 7870 XT OC to 1200 and my 8350 at 4.6GHz. I don't know how much the difference in our rigs would affect the scores though.


----------



## SkateZilla

I put the sapphire 7870XT in my brother's system, So I dont think he OC's it, but with summer coming it's not an issue... But in the winter when I built his system I overclocked the crap out of it..


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrere*
> 
> My score was around 6k on Fire Strike with my 7870 XT OC to 1200 and my 8350 at 4.6GHz. I don't know how much the difference in our rigs would affect the scores though.


Could you link your score so I can compare specifics?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> Could you link your score so I can compare specifics?


My result: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1197664
Im thinking CPU (Physics) is lower for you and thats why the score is lower.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> My result: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1197664
> Im thinking CPU (Physics) is lower for you and thats why the score is lower.


Thanks for your link.

This survey of results seems to be inline with my AMD CPUs. Even the next generation Pildriver CPU with the 7870 XT have right around my score. Ya the Fire Strike demo weights physics much more than 3dmark11 did.

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1542/839/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8320&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870%20XT

My 3dmark11 score is *P7136*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8283908


----------



## Terrere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> Could you link your score so I can compare specifics?


I don't have the link anymore, all I have left are the images in my Build Log thread here


----------



## TOMPPIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> My result: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1197664
> Im thinking CPU (Physics) is lower for you and thats why the score is lower.


did i win the silicon lottery?? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2046962


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOMPPIX*
> 
> did i win the silicon lottery?? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2046962


That's very impressive. I can only manage 6790 graphics score. But then again my core can only reach 1150.


----------



## M3TAl

Was benching my card at 1240-1250MHz for the AMD vs Nvidia competition yesterday. Obviously that clock would never work out in games but it makes it through the benches.


----------



## Maticb

My score:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







GPU(Sapphire) @1210/1690
CPU(FX-8320) @4.5GHz
RAM: 10GB @800 MHz 9 9 9 24

24/7 use on that overclock with stock cooler, beast card


----------



## M3TAl

Here's one at 1240MHz. Don't remember CPU this was in January.


----------



## aaronsta1

here is 2 cards stock 1000 for comparison.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2987295

i dont usually OC these cards because they run every game i own at max settings..
but here is one with them at 1100
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2987398

the 14.4 drivers are a bit slower then the 13.2 ones were..
here is an old one stock 1000 with my PC at 3900.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1747240


----------



## crazymania88

Guys I've got PC problems lately and I've been benching.

Stock voltage, Core, 20% power limit so it doesn't go 925-975 like crazy,
in Funmark, GPU-Z says GPU draws 180 Amperes and PC shuts down after that while Vrams are still 80C range and GPU is 70C.

I've 600 watt thermaltake PSU with its own 12V rail.
I've calculated my power needs it's 508 Watts and 7870 XT draws 180Watts as we know.

also after shut down PC doesn't wanna start again, I've to unplug power cable and wait 10 seconds.
PSU temps are fine, CPU temps are fine, GPU (before shut down) Vrms are 80~~ and GPU core 70~~

is it normal to draw 180 Amps in funmark? and I suspect it's PSU but what do you think.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Guys I've got PC problems lately and I've been benching.
> 
> Stock voltage, Core, 20% power limit so it doesn't go 925-975 like crazy,
> in Funmark, GPU-Z says GPU draws 180 Amperes and PC shuts down after that while Vrams are still 80C range and GPU is 70C.
> 
> I've 600 watt thermaltake PSU with its own 12V rail.
> I've calculated my power needs it's 508 Watts and 7870 XT draws 180Watts as we know.
> 
> also after shut down PC doesn't wanna start again, I've to unplug power cable and wait 10 seconds.
> PSU temps are fine, CPU temps are fine, GPU (before shut down) Vrms are 80~~ and GPU core 70~~
> 
> is it normal to draw 180 Amps in funmark? and I suspect it's PSU but what do you think.


yep psu, and dont use furmark, it is known to mess up video cards.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> yep psu, and dont use furmark, it is known to mess up video cards.


it shut down again at 168 Amps usage, and I wasn't able to boot.

first Okay buzz sound, next Long Beep, short X2 Beep,
I had to unplug wait and plug again.

But I didn't have any issues till this week and I also had some PC lock ups while gaming with sound loop from speakers, so because of that I started to bench.

Memtests was fine so next stop was GPU, and now this happened in funmark.

Which bench should I use to confirm GPU is all fine?
I gonna run unigine valley, but if there's a better choice I would try that too.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> it shut down again at 168 Amps usage, and I wasn't able to boot.
> 
> first Okay buzz sound, next Long Beep, short X2 Beep,
> I had to unplug wait and plug again.
> 
> But I didn't have any issues till this week and I also had some PC lock ups while gaming with sound loop from speakers, so because of that I started to bench.
> 
> Memtests was fine so next stop was GPU, and now this happened in funmark.
> 
> Which bench should I use to confirm GPU is all fine?
> I gonna run unigine valley, but if there's a better choice I would try that too.


the best way to test your gpu is to play a game.. like BF4.

600w is at the very edge of enough power for these gpus..

keep in mind that its only guaranteed to be 80% of 600w.. your psu might be closer to 560 or 570w. also check the amps on the 12v line.. it might have enough wattage but if there isnt enough amps it doesnt matter.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> the best way to test your gpu is to play a game.. like BF4.
> 
> 600w is at the very edge of enough power for these gpus..
> 
> keep in mind that its only guaranteed to be 80% of 600w.. your psu might be closer to 560 or 570w. also check the amps on the 12v line.. it might have enough wattage but if there isnt enough amps it doesnt matter.


I had sound loop pc lock ups latelty.

I've ended unigine valley without any problems, while posting this PC shut down itself again with a short sound buzz from my speakers...
it wasn't under load at all and valley was running at back after benchmark.

I've played BF4 for 500 hours and this test for bilion times, never have this happen...

Last time I apply thermal paste, it wen't a little off from GPU core, but I doubt it gonna do this, can it?
I've no artifacts or anything, it just randomly locks-up with a sound buzz from speakers and I've to restart.
no signs at all. Sometimes in 1 minute, sometimes in 7 hours gaming.

can a faulty driver cause this?

edit:

Look, now it works. Last time it shut down after benchmark, but benchmark was fine.
and I am well aware of my temps they're always fine.

edit:
Gpu-z peaks to 190 Amps with 20% power limit, it never used to happen... what can be wrong I am in dead end.
I've changed thermal paste once, Will Sapphire accept warranity?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I had sound loop pc lock ups latelty.
> 
> I've ended unigine valley without any problems, while posting this PC shut down itself again with a short sound buzz from my speakers...
> it wasn't under load at all and valley was running at back after benchmark.
> 
> I've played BF4 for 500 hours and this test for bilion times, never have this happen...


Okay, I've found the issue.
It's obviously VRM temperature.
VRM temperature raises to 80-90C and Amperes raises to 140s from109s because of higher resistance I guess.
and close to 100C VRM temp, it shuts down.

I've already removed heatsink because there was no warranity alert, yet I learned HEY! You shouldn't so we do not accept it! -_- They say on their website.

so,
Why my VRMs getting that hot, and how can I cool them down? I will never ever buy another sapphire product, and I think I gonna worship Asus again.
The card is just 7-8 Months old and I got Sick of heat issues I've, I even got a PCI 120MM x2 Fans blowing on this thing.

SO please help me, how can I cool the VRMs down, and why they are hot? When it is hot like 75-90C, is 140 Ampers normal? I doubt they're because it shuts down.


----------



## Maticb

Not much you can do about VRMs, sapphire has nice VRM heatsinks on the 7870 XT ( I have one myself) I think it's one of the best coolings on the 7870XT's, perhaps yours didn't have enough contact? Get new heatsinks or re apply the old ones. As for amps isn't 160 a lot? Mine doesn't go over 90 when playing BF3/BF4.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Not much you can do about VRMs, sapphire has nice VRM heatsinks on the 7870 XT ( I have one myself) I think it's one of the best coolings on the 7870XT's, perhaps yours didn't have enough contact? Get new heatsinks or re apply the old ones. As for amps isn't 160 a lot? Mine doesn't go over 90 when playing BF3/BF4.


I study computer science and well aware of what I do, but my dad is a pro








But he doesn't really interest in stuff before he's sure I cannot handle it, (much like Doctor House Really... and his personality yet he probably doesn't even watch house lol)

He took a look, applied some thermal paste there, some here, did something on PCB with his screwdriver.
Tata 65C on Unigine Heaven, and 110-115 Amps max with 10% power limit.

It seems fixed, I hope it will not start again.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Guys I've got PC problems lately and I've been benching.
> 
> Stock voltage, Core, 20% power limit so it doesn't go 925-975 like crazy,
> in Funmark, GPU-Z says GPU draws 180 Amperes and PC shuts down after that while Vrams are still 80C range and GPU is 70C.
> 
> I've 600 watt thermaltake PSU with its own 12V rail.
> I've calculated my power needs it's 508 Watts and 7870 XT draws 180Watts as we know.
> 
> also after shut down PC doesn't wanna start again, I've to unplug power cable and wait 10 seconds.
> PSU temps are fine, CPU temps are fine, GPU (before shut down) Vrms are 80~~ and GPU core 70~~
> 
> is it normal to draw 180 Amps in funmark? and I suspect it's PSU but what do you think.


First Furmark is ridiculous and there's no reason to use it. Second just because your PSU is 600Watt doesn't mean it's capable of doing 600W on the 12V rail. The amperage is likely lower and around 500W and even then if it's not a decent PSU it likely can't handle that amperage/wattage anyways. Sounds like your PSU is crapping out to me.

Also why your VRM's getting so hot? Because your using FURMARK!. I have a GIANT full copper heatsink modded onto my VRM. Even with a giant fan blowing right at the heatsink Furmark will take those VRM's to 90C+.

You know what they do in an actual game if using that giant fan pointed right at them? ~50C.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> First Furmark is ridiculous and there's no reason to use it. Second just because your PSU is 600Watt doesn't mean it's capable of doing 600W on the 12V rail. The amperage is likely lower and around 500W and even then if it's not a decent PSU it likely can't handle that amperage/wattage anyways. Sounds like your PSU is crapping out to me.
> 
> Also why your VRM's getting so hot? Because your using FURMARK!. I have a GIANT full copper heatsink modded onto my VRM. Even with a giant fan blowing right at the heatsink Furmark will take those VRM's to 90C+.
> 
> You know what they do in an actual game if using that giant fan pointed right at them? ~50C.


it's fixed now, it used to get 100C with Battlefield 4 either and it used to work with same PSU.
so there was something else, yet it is fine now thx to dad.


----------



## Maticb

@Crazy, here I did a test with mine screenshot after around 15 minutes of BF4 gameplay, Operation Metro 64 player @1680x1050 on Ultra settings, card is overclocked to 1210/1690 so it gets much more hot.



It never even reached 100 Amps if I'm reading the correct thing there?


----------



## M3TAl

Are you reading the current(as in right now at this time, not electric current







) amps or the max? In GPU-Z you can select to view current, lowest, highest, and average readings.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> @Crazy, here I did a test with mine screenshot after around 15 minutes of BF4 gameplay, Operation Metro 64 player @1680x1050 on Ultra settings, card is overclocked to 1210/1690 so it gets much more hot.
> 
> 
> 
> It never even reached 100 Amps if I'm reading the correct thing there?


Thx m8, this cleared it all.
My GPU used to jump 140 amps 150 amps but it also seems fixed now, I dunno how but now it works.
I'll save this to my google drive so I won't lose it again.

about your amps question,
it seems it did reach 110~~ so mine does now.


----------



## sorehammer

Hi new here have XFX 7870 and sorry it's pants stock it flickers running 2 displays and crypto mining hits 100 and causes many errors.

I have a spare Seidon 120M lying around so have taken the fans and heat sink off, and found the coolermasters screw holes for the mounting brakets line straight with the holes on the gpu applied thermal paste screwed it down now 26 idle 51 full load at 1250 and stable. So much more happy now


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorehammer*
> 
> Hi new here have XFX 7870 and sorry it's pants stock it flickers running 2 displays and crypto mining hits 100 and causes many errors.
> 
> I have a spare Seidon 120M lying around so have taken the fans and heat sink off, and found the coolermasters screw holes for the mounting brakets line straight with the holes on the gpu applied thermal paste screwed it down now 26 idle 51 full load at 1250 and stable. So much more happy now


You fit a seidon 120m on it without any modifications







?

I hope you added some sort of cooling to the VRMS and VRAM chips.

I've been trying to find a Kraken G10, but there simply aren't any available like anywhere


----------



## sorehammer

I've left the large black heat spreader on and have have many fans blowing air over the gpu and all housed in a coolermaster Haf 992 case so lots of space so all good at the moment and if it goes hey ho it's a pile of ****e for a gpu.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorehammer*
> 
> Hi new here have XFX 7870 and sorry it's pants stock it flickers running 2 displays and crypto mining hits 100 and causes many errors.
> 
> I have a spare Seidon 120M lying around so have taken the fans and heat sink off, and found the coolermasters screw holes for the mounting brakets line straight with the holes on the gpu applied thermal paste screwed it down now 26 idle 51 full load at 1250 and stable. So much more happy now


I did the same. "THE RED MOD" is really worth doing! I don't even have to worry about my GPU's temp anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> You fit a seidon 120m on it without any modifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I hope you added some sort of cooling to the VRMS and VRAM chips.
> 
> I've been trying to find a Kraken G10, but there simply aren't any available like anywhere


The Cooler Master Seidon 120(XL) lines up perfectly with the holes of my GPU. Just find the the right screw size and your set. I didn't even need a shim either.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/2200_20#post_22209141
^Check it out.


----------



## Maticb

Nice, ATM my case can't hold another rad, because the RAM is to high on the mobo and the top holes are useless to me so I was already forced to put my H55 in the Optical drive bays, good thing I didn't buy a h100 I would have never fit it in.

Do you think a corsair H55 would fit the holes too? Cuz I looked briefly at the web stores and I can't seem to find the Seidon 120 anywhere.


----------



## sorehammer

The H55 uses a twist to secure bracket to locate it so not sure but you never know.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> Nice, ATM my case can't hold another rad, because the RAM is to high on the mobo and the top holes are useless to me so I was already forced to put my H55 in the Optical drive bays, good thing I didn't buy a h100 I would have never fit it in.
> 
> Do you think a corsair H55 would fit the holes too? Cuz I looked briefly at the web stores and I can't seem to find the Seidon 120 anywhere.


Highly unlikely. Your going to have to use the "ZIP-TIE" method or NZXT KRAKEN G10 if you want to mount the H55 to an GPU. It was an great fluke that the Seidon's mounting holes lines up perfectly with (some) AMD GPUs.



What country you live in?


----------



## Maticb

Slovenia, I just checked a few German web stores too and out of the ones I know in Slovenia only 1 has the G10 listed and even there it's not available.


----------



## sorehammer

Got them here in the uk chap

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/coolermaster-seidon-120m-cpu-cooler-n95qq


----------



## crazymania88

Guys I would just make a PCI gpu cooler with couple of good and fast Fans and also would make an easy Fan Controller from SPDT switch (a mouse button works), or I would buy one PCI cooler.

it'll be enuff to cool it down to the 60~~ dagrees under load.

anything lower than 70 for a GPU core is perfect.


----------



## sorehammer

Well my water cooled card now been running at 100% for 24hrs at 61oc and still running great I did butcher the double fan that was originally on the top and mounted one at the back connected to the fan header blowing on the back componets to mitigate any heat build up and I think that was a good idea.


----------



## Castaa

So is the general consensus that overclocking the memory doesn't improve performance?


----------



## SigTauMatt

-Castaa

You got it.


----------



## neurotix

So I bought Terrere's Sapphire 7870XT Dual-X from him, just to bench.

All the benches can be seen on my HWBOT profile.

Just an example of what this card can do in my system.





Gonna find a home for it, probably in my upstairs computer, and I'll just put my 270X back in it's box.

290s back in my system for now


----------



## M3TAl

8000 graphics score?







How?


----------



## cmac68

Been busy lately so really haven't had a chance to test the 2 PowerColor MYST that I got from Ebay since they are in my secondary rig. All seems good though I wish I would have kept my first pair cause they clocked much higher.


----------



## apoc69

Decided to run 3D Mark just for fun and here is what I got.
Quick specs:
GPUs: CC1200 & MC1600
CPU: i4770k @4.0Ghz


----------



## Maticb

@Apoc you should disable whatever is throttling your CPU @ physics score 8k on clouds gate.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 8000 graphics score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?


PCI-E 3.0 x16 and Haswell cores with overclocked L3 cache and 2400mhz CAS10 RAM.

Seriously, since moving from an AMD FX-8350 to Intel, my graphics scores on ALL my benchmarks have gone up drastically. My two 290s in 3dmark11 gained over 6000 pts for graphics score.


----------



## apoc69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maticb*
> 
> @Apoc you should disable whatever is throttling your CPU @ physics score 8k on clouds gate.


I am not sure what could be throttling my CPU


----------



## Castaa

Anyone having graphical issues, corrupted desktop graphics after patching with Windows 8.1 most recent update?

Everything was fine earlier today. 3D games and desktop usage all good and I updated (same Catalyst drivers, no new installed software or hardware) and now these corruption issues. This occurs if OC'ed or at stock. I'm scared my card broke.

Is there AMD graphic card diagnostic utility I can run and determine if my card's memory has gone bad or something?


----------



## M3TAl

Installing those Win8.1 updates right now... Hopefully mine doesn't go crazy like yours.

Edit: no problems here.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> So is the general consensus that overclocking the memory doesn't improve performance?


I can get as far as 1170 on core clock without voltage on my card, BUT even tho I've elpida memory, I can overclock to 1700 MHZ yet I didn't see any benefit in gaming, so I decided to not to.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I can get as far as 1170 on core clock without voltage on my card, BUT even tho I've elpida memory, I can overclock to 1700 MHZ yet I didn't see any benefit in gaming, so I decided to not to.


Yes, I noticed no difference in gaming either, but 3DMARK firestrike benefits quite a lot from memory overclock.


----------



## Castaa

What utility is best for OC'ing my card? Afterburner?


----------



## M3TAl

Afterburner has never steered me wrong. Also highly useful for monitoring things with OSD in conjunction with HWiNFO64.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Afterburner has never steered me wrong. Also highly useful for monitoring things with OSD in conjunction with HWiNFO64.


Thanks. I like Afterburner too but it won't let me adjust voltage like the Catalyst utility does. Sorry for the noob questions that I'm sure have been answered somewhere in the 70 pages of this thread. This is my first AMD card in a very long while.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> Thanks. I like Afterburner too but it won't let me adjust voltage like the Catalyst utility does. Sorry for the noob questions that I'm sure have been answered somewhere in the 70 pages of this thread. This is my first AMD card in a very long while.


Try going to the Afterburner/Profiles/VEN_1002&DEV_679E&SUBSYS_E246174B&REV_00&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0

Add in this under [Settings] if it isn't already there:
VDDC_CHL8228_Detection = 6:30h
VDDC_CHL8228_Defaults = C8 88
VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 0

Also here's my MSIAfterburner config file (MSIAfterburner.cfg):

MSIAfterburner.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## SovietDash

So, I got another one of these cards and now have a CrossFireX configuration.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















So far, in my tests, it seems that my frame rate only drops whenever I run out of VRAM. It's not uncommon for every last bit of the vram to be used when I'm gaming, on a single 1080p monitor with little if any anti-aliasing, and the GPUs will only be at around 30% load. When I play in stereoscopic 3D, it's a lot more noticeable.

It's quite annoying because I don't notice a large gain in performance over running a single card. Most games I've tested only gain about 20% FPS. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Or is this card just not all that great for CFX because of the vram limitations?


----------



## eBombzor

Have you tried using CFX profiles for your games? What kind of games do you play?

2GB is more than enough for 1080p gaming with no AA.


----------



## SovietDash

What do you mean by CFX profiles? I've never used CrossFireX until now, so it wouldn't surprise me that I'm not tweaking it optimally, one way or another.

I mostly play Skyrim, Titanfall, Far Cry 3, Crysis 2, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, and soon, Watch Dogs.

I also feel like noting that Vram limitation was never a problem when I was only running a single card. It's really annoying to me, how my frames will drop into the teens and the cards will only be at 20-30% load.


----------



## M3TAl

Possibly a driver problem? You shouldn't have a VRAM problem unless you're playing BF4 with Mantle. Try using the AMD Clean Uninstall Utility (warning:sometimes this takes out your USB drivers, make sure you have an old school PS2 mouse or keyboard at hand just in case) and then installing either 13.12 WHQL or 14.4 WHQL drivers.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> It's quite annoying because I don't notice a large gain in performance over running a single card. Most games I've tested only gain about 20% FPS


Possibly CPU limited with FX-6350?


----------



## SovietDash

CPU bottleneck? Unlikely, seeing as my FX-6350 is running at 4.5 GHz, and the cores aren't under heavy load.


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Which is why I stated that he would get more power by NOT taking that over the LE version.
> I assume you mean Prolimatech MK-26. Megahalems is the name of one of their CPU cooler series.
> 
> I happen to have the MK-26 on my 7870 Tahiti LE and I could not be happier with it. Worth every penny.


What is your heatskins layout on the pcb?, i don't know where to put the large ones heatskins


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luisxd*
> 
> What is your heatskins layout on the pcb?, i don't know where to put the large ones heatskins


Can't remenber the exact layout. And the card it in a box with the cooler still on, so I'm not going to check.

But I had a few heatsinks left over. When you look at the PCB it should make perfect sense.


----------



## RaXelliX

Lol @ typo: heatskins. Are these like the opposite of heatsinks?


----------



## luisxd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Lol @ typo: heatskins. Are these like the opposite of heatsinks?


lol didn´t notice, my bad


----------



## SigTauMatt

Soooo..... LogicBuy has a stellar deal on some decent HP monitors (posted on Ars yesterday). Has me entirely too tempted to grab these instead of a 1440p in the future. My question is: how would one set up an eyefinity setup with our card? I've heard conflicting reports on how this card handles all its outputs (HDMI cuts off if DVI-D is used, or only 1 Mini DP at a time). I've checked the eyefinity club, and can't find anyone running the XT with a 3x1 config. I'll be spending a chunk of change on cables with this purchase, as well. Just making sure that i'm making the right purchases here.


----------



## Maticb

I ran it with 2 VGA monitors and one DVI. They were set up like this: VGA->MINI-DP (active converter from ebay, around 6$ from china, Apple**** ones cost around 40$) the other was VGA->DVI-I and the DVI->HDMI.

I also ran it on 2 MINI-DP active converters and one VGA->DVI-I. I don't know about DVI-D because I only have old analog screens. All it states for eyefinity is that one of the screens must be miniDP.

But I can pretty surely say you can use 2 miniDPs at once. Perhaps the limit is on 2 digital outputs at a time? Idk.

I'm facing the same converter problems lol, I just got an R9 290 in mail today, and it has all digital outputs, darn.
I am to poor to afford new screens, so will have to wait for some converters from china again.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Man, a 2 digi-out limit would stink. AMD's site doesn't get into those specifics, at least as far as I could see. I'm still at work, however, so my time to research gets interrupted pretty often, and I may have overlooked it. I'm hoping I can keep using my DVI-D, along with any mix of HDMI and DisplayPort, and keep all outputs digital. Any other ideas/knowledge?

Though it is pretty helpful to know that analog/VGA and digi can still be used. Thanks, Maticb!


----------



## Maticb

Nah, it was just a silly, guess, probably it isn't so, as I said you'll have to hear from someone with digi only screens. What inputs do your screens have?


----------



## SigTauMatt

DVI-D and VGA only.


----------



## RaXelliX

As far as i know each output is independent and can be used as such. I use 1x MiniDP (with miniDP to DP converter for my monitor) and 1xHDMi for my TV.


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> DVI-D and VGA only.


So your setup is the same as mine, convert the DVI-D to HDMI and the other 2 to mini-dp or DVI-I.

Something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thunderbolt-Mini-DP-to-VGA-TV-AV-Cable-Adapter-f-Apple-MacBook-Pro-13-15-17-inch-/251533278527?pt=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3a908d3d3f

Then something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6ft-Gold-24-1-DVI-D-Male-to-HDMI-Male-Cable-for-HDTV-HD-/300571293832?pt=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item45fb71f888

That's one option, you could go DVI-D directly to DVI on the GPU and then 2 VGA-MiniDP or some other combination.

But as I sad, *AMD site states at least one of the must be DisplayPort.*


----------



## SigTauMatt

Awesome! I'll begin leaning on the wife to allow the purchase ASAP.

+Rep to Rex and Mati

*EDIT* Not Rex, but Rax. It was a long day...


----------



## Castaa

I'm seeing desktop corruption and OS crashes when I OC to 1200 Mhz at stock voltage using Afterburner. What's odd is that in 2D desktop mode the GPU is at 500 Mhz.

It shouldn't be effected by the OC, right?

Is there a diagnostic I can run?


----------



## RaXelliX

Depends. It can go to 1200Mhz even on desktop provided the load is high enough. You can use GPU-Z to monitor clocks and gpu usage.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Depends. It can go to 1200Mhz even on desktop provided the load is high enough. You can use GPU-Z to monitor clocks and gpu usage.


Also, is there a reason why Afterburner won't let me adjust the card's voltage but Catalyst Control Center will?


----------



## Maticb

Yes that's normal, my card was always on 500MHz too even now when I have the 290 it throttles even more in 2d down to 300.
In afterburner you need to go into settings and tick some box to be able to change voltage.


----------



## M3TAl

My card running 300/150 right now. Sometimes 500. Never seen it hit max OC on desktop.


----------



## marto7

I buyed Accelero xtreme 7970 second hand and its simply awesome.The tempreratures now is 20 degrees less than accelero S1 + 2 fans.Amzing.The problem is VRMs.The temperatures of vrm is same as before 7870 nothing surprise dont change the vrm sink because those that came with Acelero xtreme 7970 not fit.Please suggest my VRM cooler ot solution that fix the temperatures of vrms.Now they go to 80-85C and card is max 65.VRM are 15-20C more than the core and i need to fix that because the card is with lowered voltages - 1100mV.
85C is very hot for 175mV lowered card.If i return the stock voltages vrm maybe get 100C or more...


----------



## Zyphur

What's the default core voltage on the card? My afterburner crapped out on me, now I'm maxing at 1150/1500, which is ****ty cuz I've had 1200/1600 working fine before.
Turned on voltage control and it's at 1188. What should I move that up too?

Edit: Also, is there a way that I can lock games to a set framerate? ie 30.


----------



## M3TAl

My card's stock voltage is 1.188V for 925 MHz and boost is 1.256V. Move it higher until 1200 is stable, just like with a CPU.

You can use Rivatuner Statistics Server (RSS comes with MSI AB) to lock your FPS. It's under Custom Direct3D support.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Hi late to the party here, my Powercolor Myst had problems with underclocking and fluctuations with the core overclocked or not, I flashed bios to the VTX.28 version and that has made things better, but some times the card will randomly loose its overclock [1200] when gaming, heat not a problem. May I ask which is the best version of the bios to use? as I don't really want to flash the bios half a dozen times trying to find out.
Thanks


----------



## jlsmndz

.32 bios probably, that's what i'm using, never had a problem.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

I will give .32 a go thanks


----------



## M3TAl

If you're willing to flash bios'es then you might as well edit the bios. This removed many and all clock fluctuations for a lot of us here.

From the OP: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/


----------



## Midlife Crisis

I edited .32 bois last night I put both clocks to 975, will have a good play later, I will let you know how I get on
Thanks very much for all the advise:thumb:


----------



## Steaky92

Not trying to interrupt anyone, but, should I post the GPU-Z validation here or link it to somewhere else? I'm new btw =D


----------



## Midlife Crisis

.32 edited bios has hit the spot
thanks


----------



## Tonza

Man these things run @ high voltage on stock settings, 1.256V boost (this is so much). Been testing my Sapphire 7870 XT @ 1100/1500 with forced 1.150V and its been rock solid in gaming, VRM temps are like 20C lower than with stock 1.256V (can go to 100c -.-). Anyway, very nice performance with this card, awesome card to my HTPC


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Man these things run @ high voltage on stock settings, 1.256V boost (this is so much). Been testing my Sapphire 7870 XT @ 1100/1500 with forced 1.150V and its been rock solid in gaming, VRM temps are like 20C lower than with stock 1.256V (can go to 100c -.-). Anyway, very nice performance with this card, awesome card to my HTPC


Agreed, I also own the Sapphire 7870XT, and I have been running stock clock 925/1500mem at forced voltage 1.100v for about 40 hours of gaming (Watch Dogs, Guild Wars2, BF4) and 30 minutes of Heaven Benchmark, it's much cooler than stock volts and pretty stable,

For now, I set core clock at 925 on both scenarios, 3D and boost, I haven't tried higher freq. yet, still on test phase, I welcome any suggestion ^^


----------



## aaronsta1

im running my xfx cards 1100/1400 @ 1.188v

i think they were good at 1.150 but my pc locked up a couple times.. i wasnt sure it was the volts or the drivers tho..

i also made a custom fan map that puts the fan at 100% @ 60c so they stay a lot cooler.

here is my best firestrike so far.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2236160


----------



## jlsmndz

1150/1500 @ 1.188v


----------



## aaronsta1

i updated my overclock..

i7 920 @ 180x21
DDR3 @ 1440
GPU 1150/1500 @ 1.188v

firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2241648


----------



## SovietDash

Is it advisable, or even possible for that matter, to flash the 032 BIOS to the Sapphire card?


----------



## solidus snake

So i'm at 1.3 volt, 1170/1500 clock/memory. 47*C core and 72*C VRM max under water cooling... anyway to raise the voltage higher... i'm trying to get higher clock speed. thanks


----------



## M3TAl

Not by software, 1.3V is the limit. What GPU block are you using and rads?


----------



## solidus snake

I brought a ebay gpu water block, it was cheap and surprising very well built. grind the stock heat sink for the vrm flat and use arctic silver adhesive to glue on 8 small copper heatsinks. Swiftech MCR420-XP radiator for the entire loop which includes cpu, mosfet, north bridge and gpu. Works great except I can't overclock the graphics anymore..


----------



## cmac68

It is not advisable to use a conductive tim like AS5 on the VRM's. I shorted one of my MYST out doing so. I would use a quality one instead..


----------



## solidus snake

Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive is what I used. I should have clarify, I took the existing aluminum heatsink grind off all of its fins. so the only thing left was a flat plate with those 2 mounting holes. Than I used arctic alumina to glue on 8 small copper heatsink to the aluminum base plate. I used the thermal pad that I got when I purchase my mosfet waterblock, its works very well, kept the vrm heat in check.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidus snake*
> 
> Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive is what I used. I should have clarify, I took the existing aluminum heatsink grind off all of its fins. so the only thing left was a flat plate with those 2 mounting holes. Than I used arctic alumina to glue on 8 small copper heatsink to the aluminum base plate. I used the thermal pad that I got when I purchase my mosfet waterblock, its works very well, kept the vrm heat in check.


too be honest, id get a new card.

my xfx cards are 1150/1500 @ 1.188v on air.

if you did all that and only get 25 more and have to push the volts up to 1.3 its not worth it.


----------



## M3TAl

Worth it if it's a universal block. It will do just fine for the next card when he upgrades. My card isn't great OC'er either and it's watercooled. Still worth it for the super low noise, temps, and the ability to watercool cards in the future.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Do you guys have to edit the bios to change the voltage?


----------



## M3TAl

No, it's should be changeable in MSI Afterburner.


----------



## longfellow78

Hi,
I am putting my two 7870 MYSTs up for sale if anyone in the UK is interested.
I am intending to jump ship to Nvidia to get a Shield, so am selling my two cards in excellent condition with a crossfire bridge. I'd upload a pic but don't know how.

Both are totally stable at 1180/1500 at +10, neither have been over-volted, and both have new thermal compound applied to GPU core. Both are on 28 bios and run perfectly with no throttling

One has Hynix Ram ASIC 65%
One has Elpida Ram ASIC 62%

Price is £180 + postage for the pair. Please PM me if you're interested.

Thanks,
George.


----------



## roflpwnt

Hey guys, decided it was time to clean/change things in my pc to yesterday I too everything apart.

Reseated everything, repasted CPU/GPU and while I had my GPU apart I figured I'd do the PCI fan mod and completely remove my Powercolor PCS+ shroud. Here are some pictures!

Shaved about 20degrees off my idle/load temps while running 2x 120mm fans on max always. (and its a lot quieter)


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Is it hard to take the shroud off and attach the 120mm fans?


----------



## roflpwnt

If you built your PC, you can do this. You'll have to take the entire heatsink off the 7870 with the 4 screws on the bottomside to access the 4 screws holding the shroud on. Basically took out 8 screws, grabbed 5 zipties and about 15 minutes later I had that.


----------



## bios_R_us

Hey guys. Time to say goodbye to my Sapphire 7870xt, after I've had some issues with it I've sent it back to the manufacturer and I got the 280x Dual-X to replace it. The 7870xt was a great card, did more than I could have asked of it while it lasted.


----------



## M3TAl

What problems did it have? Mine has been rock solid ever since modding the bios to get rid of the absolute garbage that is boost.


----------



## bios_R_us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What problems did it have? Mine has been rock solid ever since modding the bios to get rid of the absolute garbage that is boost.


I also had a modified BIOS, dunno exactly what happened to it, would show artifacts and crash when loading the drivers. I MAY have had a leak on it







either way, I'm pretty sure it didn't fail due to overclocking (was mildly set to 1050 and undervolted).


----------



## M3TAl

Sounds like almost every Nvidia card I've owned







. After 1.5-2 years they would just start to artifact and fail but that was a quite awhile ago. I'll still consider an Nvidia card.


----------



## Sadmoto

Hello fellow 7870XT owners.

I've had my Sapphire 7870XT for just over a year now and its been great, until just recently

I've run into a problem that I'm honestly not sure what to do.
For whatever reason almost 2 weeks ago I started getting bad fps drops in games like bf4,skyrim,etc... that I never had before but I then realized, My video card was over heating and throttling.

Now before my card would run 1175/1500 with 15% power, stock voltages, 75% fan speed and never go above 80c. it was great.
but as of 2 weeks ago, I cannot even run my card on stock clocks without:
1. throttling to 925/804 and 500 mhz *before* it gets hot and hits thermal limit. there are some games that do this more then others, it almost never does it in bf4 64p CQL but it does it almost anywhere when playing skyrim.
2. overheating to 92c+ and then throttling itself.

I first thought it was new drivers, so I reverted back to 13.12, a driver I know I didn't have this issue before, but it still overheats.
all my fans are working and the idle temps are the same (30-33C) but temps underload are crazy.

Im not sure what to do because this just started happening out of nowhere, does anyone have any troubleshooting ideas.

the only other thing I can think of is removing the card together, repasting and reseating the sink, which shouldn't be an issue as I did this a few months ago.


----------



## longfellow78

Hello,
What bios do you have on your card? Perhaps you could change to the .28 bios as that one seems to work very well without throttling. Also, perhaps there is something wrong with how the heatsink is sitting on the gpu core, or the thermal compound has a problem.

If I were you I would buy some thermal compound such as Arctic MX4 (make sure it is non-conductive!) take off the heatsink, clean up the old compound, and reseat the GPU, I bet this will solve your problem. Otherwise play with the fan settings or try a new bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Hello fellow 7870XT owners.
> 
> I've had my Sapphire 7870XT for just over a year now and its been great, until just recently
> 
> I've run into a problem that I'm honestly not sure what to do.
> For whatever reason almost 2 weeks ago I started getting bad fps drops in games like bf4,skyrim,etc... that I never had before but I then realized, My video card was over heating and throttling.
> 
> Now before my card would run 1175/1500 with 15% power, stock voltages, 75% fan speed and never go above 80c. it was great.
> but as of 2 weeks ago, I cannot even run my card on stock clocks without:
> 1. throttling to 925/804 and 500 mhz *before* it gets hot and hits thermal limit. there are some games that do this more then others, it almost never does it in bf4 64p CQL but it does it almost anywhere when playing skyrim.
> 2. overheating to 92c+ and then throttling itself.
> 
> I first thought it was new drivers, so I reverted back to 13.12, a driver I know I didn't have this issue before, but it still overheats.
> all my fans are working and the idle temps are the same (30-33C) but temps underload are crazy.
> 
> Im not sure what to do because this just started happening out of nowhere, does anyone have any troubleshooting ideas.
> 
> the only other thing I can think of is removing the card together, repasting and reseating the sink, which shouldn't be an issue as I did this a few months ago.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hello,
> What bios do you have on your card? Perhaps you could change to the .28 bios as that one seems to work very well without throttling. Also, perhaps there is something wrong with how the heatsink is sitting on the gpu core, or the thermal compound has a problem.
> 
> If I were you I would buy some thermal compound such as Arctic MX4 (make sure it is non-conductive!) take off the heatsink, clean up the old compound, and reseat the GPU, I bet this will solve your problem. Otherwise play with the fan settings or try a new bios.


I have the .30 bios I believe and its been that since I got it.

Im thinking its still the 14.6 driver because for some reason I cannot get GPUz or msi AB to show anything other then 14.6 drivers even though I've uninstalled like 5 times now and 13.12 is installed, or is supposed to.


----------



## M3TAl

What paste is currently on the card?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What paste is currently on the card?


Arctic MX-4 paste


----------



## M3TAl

MX-4 should be good for years and years before drying out, weird that it just started overheating out of nowhere.


----------



## matagyula

Hi fellas, I am back, with some more troubles







Lately the card has been giving me a lot of headaches. For no apparent reason, the system would lock-up completely while idle, or while watching a youtube video, a twitch.tv stream, a movie in MPC-HC, but never while gaming. I can run prime95 and furmark at the same time, and the system is stable. It got a lot worse with the latest beta drivers, so I reverted back, but it is still happening. I hoped an OS reinstall would solve my issues, so I formatted my 30 month old W7 install (which now I regret) and upgraded to W8.1, but the problem still persists. I googled around and found topics on the AMD support forums about people experiencing the same issues - black screen while idle or while watching a youtube video, etc, so it is perhaps a driver issue. Still, this is driving me crazy, I have had so much trouble with this card that it is starting to disgust me and I am seriously considering jumping ship after 12 years and buying an nVidia card








The card is not overclocked, it is running a Gelid Icy-vision-A, its fans are controlled by SpeedFan (SpeedFan will BSOD my system 5 out of 10 times when starting it after the system boots ... ).

Could you guys tell me which driver version are you running, and if you've experienced such bogous behaviour with the latest beta drivers.

For now I can't isolate the problem - wether its some conflict with the fan control software and the GPU driver, or a defective GPU :/ it just saddens me really, as my previous GPU, a HD6870 was rock solid for days, reaching 40+ day uptimes. Thanks for your help in advance!

Edit - I have removed the GPU drivers completely, and I am working my way up from version 13.1 (the first one to support W8 and the GPU, afaik). Will post again in case I make progress.


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matagyula*
> 
> Could you guys tell me which driver version are you running, and if you've experienced such bogous behaviour with the latest beta drivers.


Got 4 BSODs with 14.x drivers in a month. Then I went back to 13.12 WHQL and no problems so far (nearly 2 months now). Funny thing is, all BSOD happened while doing nothing/watching Flash videos in a browser. No idea what AMD is doing with their driver...


----------



## Hueristic

Anyone got a link to stock replacement fans? I'd rather not rma for a fan.


----------



## eBombzor

You could always just use the zip-tie method with a spare fan.


----------



## M3TAl

I haven't had any of these BSoD's you guys are talking about. However I've always had this problem where if the monitor goes to sleep sometimes it won't wake up, other times it doesn't happen. Completely random. Maybe it's a Win8 thing I don't know... Different card BIOS and drivers had made 0 difference.

Now I disable monitor sleep and just turn it off manually or leave it on.


----------



## matagyula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahitile*
> 
> Got 4 BSODs with 14.x drivers in a month. Then I went back to 13.12 WHQL and no problems so far (nearly 2 months now). Funny thing is, all BSOD happened while doing nothing/watching Flash videos in a browser. No idea what AMD is doing with their driver...


Exactly, system locks-up while its basically idling :/ crazy stuff! Currently on 13.1 (for only a day tho), but it has been good so far.

@M3TAl - that has been happening, too :/ on W7 and now on W8.1. But only started lately. Are you sure its only the monitor not coming back from sleep? I mean, can you somehow confirm that the OS itself is running "in the background" still? For me when something like this happens I can then see in the event viewer that the system basically became unresponsive long before I tried to wake the monitor from sleep.

Also, for now I am not running speedfan, just to see if there is a connection. It would be such a nice GPU if it weren't for all these little things







tbh right now I could upgrade to an R9, but I fear of encountering the same issues again.

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## M3TAl

Well I've had this card for at least a year now I think. Always had this problem and always been on Win8. Never had a problem with freezes or BSOD's. I think the OS is locked up as well because hitting the power button wouldn't restart the system, meaning I would have to hit the reset button or PSU switch.

Now that I think about it... even when hitting the reset button the system wouldn't POST after, no video at all. It requires a complete power down. But again this only happens when the monitor sleeps, sometimes it used to go a few days with the monitor coming in and out of sleep with no problem. Just really random. Also I disabled monitor sleep months ago due to this problem, I assume it still happens.

Never had a problem as long as monitor doesn't go to sleep, I never put the system to sleep either. I leave my system running for days and days (Power Saver) without a problem.

Oh and btw I've been running speedfan since January 2014, it is always running. Hasn't given me any problems.

Edit: Just for fun my up-time right now is 2 days 5 hours


----------



## Maticb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Now that I think about it... even when hitting the reset button the system wouldn't POST after, no video at all. It requires a complete power down. But again this only happens when the monitor sleeps, sometimes it used to go a few days with the monitor coming in and out of sleep with no problem. Just really random. Also I disabled monitor sleep months ago due to this problem, I assume it still happens.


I remember that issue, I had it too, but only occassionaly and it wasn't much of a problem as I only had it 2 or 3 times in the 1 year I had my 7870 XT. O ne of the best cards I had, but then again I onjly ever had issues with my cards when I ran 5770 Crossfire.

Could that be driver related?


----------



## matagyula

For me when the system locks-up like that (no BSOD, just stop responding alltogether) - it takes a good 20 seconds until it restarts. I press the restart button on the case, and then I wait, wait, wait ... shutdown - 2-3 seconds of silence, and then the PC starts to boot. I wouldn't complain about something like this happening a couple times a year, but multiple times a week, that is just unacceptable.

As for monitor sleep - I like falling asleep while watching a movie or a twitch.tv stream, and it's very convenient that the screen just powers off 10 minutes after the movie is finished, or the stream has ended.


----------



## M3TAl

It has definitely happened to me way more than 2 or 3 times, enough to make me turn monitor sleep off. No idea if it's driver related.

I also upgraded from crossfire 5770's. What a pain crossfire was.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> You could always just use the zip-tie method with a spare fan.


Thx but I prefer the stock ones for Various reasons.


----------



## eBombzor

Well I think that's your only option as the stock fans aren't available for purchase anywhere, not even eBay.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Well I think that's your only option as the stock fans aren't available for purchase anywhere, not even eBay.


Bummer, still under warranty though.


----------



## Janac

Here's a photo of mine 7870 XT with one el cheap ebay 120mm fan with 4 LED's









Around 65°C in furmark, stock with 23°C of ambient temp.

Frankly, it does't look so great...


----------



## M3TAl

Better be careful before an animal runs off into the woods with your 7870XT.


----------



## matagyula

Status update - the PC has been stable for almost a week now (6d 5h uptime at the moment - with SpeedFan running, too) with the 13.1 drivers. But this comes with some sacrifices as the old driver re-introduced a couple of issues like rendering errors every now and then, but I can live with that as long as the PC doesn't lock up


----------



## Disnq3920

Help me reduce the temperature of my sapphire 7870 XT Asic quality says 69.8%

I read a bit about undervolting but I'm a bit scared. The first obvious step is to change the thermal paste.

I read that I can lower the voltage of the card by 0.125v and reduce heat by up to 20 degrees but I'm still new to all this.

I find that 51 degrees C is really high while at idle.

p.s. I rather not play with the bios and stuff like that.

Any advice?


----------



## matagyula

Hi there!
51 °C is very high while idling, one thing to note here though, on the screenshot your cards clock settings are not at idle speeds. My card idles at 300MHz/150MHz clock speeds. On the screenshot yours is running at 501/1500, which generates a lot of heat ( even though the usage stays at 0%). Try to look into what is preventing your card from properly down-clocking, then report back with the correct idle temperatures.


----------



## M3TAl

Maybe he had some webpages open causing it to clock up? But still 0% usage, weird.


----------



## Disnq3920

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matagyula*
> 
> Hi there!
> 51 °C is very high while idling, one thing to note here though, on the screenshot your cards clock settings are not at idle speeds. My card idles at 300MHz/150MHz clock speeds. On the screenshot yours is running at 501/1500, which generates a lot of heat ( even though the usage stays at 0%). Try to look into what is preventing your card from properly down-clocking, then report back with the correct idle temperatures.


How do I go about doing that? I tried putting the clock lower in CCC and it stayed at 500 MHz


----------



## matagyula

M3TAl could be right. Could you reboot your computer and only launch GPU-Z after boot, to see the clock speeds, please.


----------



## Disnq3920

it's always at 500 Mhz regardless of what I do.

When I game it goes to it's full 975

Just read this on reddit

"[PSA] Another issue with AMD and multi-monitors is that when you have two monitors enabled, the memory clock does not get underclocked during idle. This causes your temps to be higher than they should be for desktop use. Reading up on it, it seemed as though it's a 'feature' to prevent sync issues, but I found I could manually underclock the memory to 500Mhz without any issue."

This is the problem..

As soon as I unplugged my second monitor the card went to 300 MHz and dropped 6 degrees..



My card has gone as low at 37 degrees now..

I FOUND A FIX..

Alright so apparently when ever you plug in a second monitor .. Gpu clocks goes from 300 to 500 mhz and memory clock goes from 150 Mhz to 1500 Mhz.. No wonder it was a 50 degrees C BUT

Here's the fix. I am really happy, my card is a whole 13 degrees cooler. I will look into lowering the voltage as well to see if I can get even better temps.

P.S. the second monitor doesn't like overdrive mode and starts blinking when I game, so ill activate it when im not playing and deactivate when I'm playing



Simply enabling Graphis overdrive downclocks the gpu back to 300 mhz and the memory back to 150 Mhz

Here's what happens when you uncheck the box










Not bad took me a day to fix it.. Before today I thought those temperatures were normal and checking around this thread I saw they weren't so I found my solution rather quickly.

Thanks


----------



## matagyula

Ah yes, I have had the same issue. Could you clarify one thing please, are you using two identical screens? In my case the screens differ, and that was the reason why the card wouldn't downclock. AFAIK it should be fine with identical displays. Also, I "fixed" this issues by plugging in the secondary screen to the VGA slot on the mobo so it's being driven by the iGPU of the CPU







(i5 2500K).


----------



## Dan the bloke

Hey guys, just want some advice.
Im updating my main rig from AMD to Intel, and I was wondering, which Catalyst driver should I install?
When the 14 Beta first came out, I tried it and got a few BSODs, so I switched back to 13.12 and Ive been on that since.

Is anyone else with a 7870 XT using the latest 14.4 driver without any issues?
Or should I stick with 13.12?


----------



## cmac68

I use 14.6 beta 2 with crossfire 7870xt's. I had problems at first but after using DDU in safe mode then booting back into windows and deleting all AMD ant ATI software registry entries that it missed restarting and installed 14.6. I haven't had any issues since.


----------



## Disnq3920

Sadly they are different :/ and I'm running an fx 8320 so that's not an option for me

Like I said I will put it on overdrive when I'm not gaming and deactivate it when I do.

13 degrees is quite a bit of a difference, but yea when I put it on overdrive the 2nd screen starts flickering when I'm gaming which is not cool..

thanks for the help


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsma92*
> 
> Sadly they are different :/ and I'm running an fx 8320 so that's not an option for me
> 
> Like I said I will put it on overdrive when I'm not gaming and deactivate it when I do.
> 
> 13 degrees is quite a bit of a difference, but yea when I put it on overdrive the 2nd screen starts flickering when I'm gaming which is not cool..
> 
> thanks for the help


you really need to use Overdrive? Never used it. I don't even let CCC be part of the startup in Windows.

@cmac, you use Overdrive? I doubt it.


----------



## Disnq3920

that's the only way to downclock the card when using 2 monitors without having to flash the card


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsma92*
> 
> that's the only way to downclock the card when using 2 monitors without having to flash the card


I suggest you try Msi Afterburner, and uninstall CCC, it's much more tweakable.
Maybe I'm wrong and it doesn't work effectively within a dual screen setup? But I doubt it; it's really a complete software,


----------



## bebius

Hallo guys, long time no post. Dropped in to write about my recent experience with a 7870 xt which may help others. So it's been 14 monts since I got the card and it had been working nicely, overclocked at 1230 with ~72C max temp. After a few months brake from gaming I installed Crysis 2 some weeks ago and started killing rasta aliens. The gpu kept going too hot like steady 85C and I was wondering if the hot summer was to charge or the game was way too demanding for some reason. I finally decided to open the card. I found the paste to be crusty and ugly and I replaced with some old arctic silver and removed all the dust and hair from the sinks. Results were cool (literally) and now max gpu temp is 72C while room temp is 32 (oh greece).


----------



## M3TAl

Hope that was arctic silver ceramique or some other non conductive paste. AS5 is conductive and I'd never use it on a bare die GPU.


----------



## bebius

Dear M3TAI, it had been a long time since I last changed TIM on anything and had missed the discussion about AS 5. I read your comment and went on reading that it is not conductive but the company nowadays suggests to avoid it cause of possible capacitance problems. Anyway I'm gonna get a modern safer TIM and replace it.


----------



## crazymania88

Hi guys...

My issues are back even with 120MMx2 PCI Cooler (75CFM + 75CFM) under GPU Cooler look at this, hardly can stay like this.

I got sick of this GPU... and got sick of Sapphire, because there was no warning before I remove Heatsink but it was on their site that warranity is off, and btw this is ridicilous.
I have to send card back to sapphire and have no PC because I just need to replace the damn Thermal paste.

Anyways, any idea what to do? The GPU wasn't like this when I bought it, max was 71C slight overclocked, in a month or two card started to get Hot, so I replaced thermal paste.
IT got fixed, hot again, I got PCI Cooler it got fixed, broken again so it seems card is always going hotter and hotter and hotter.

Any idea?



I wanna get rid of this GPU, but I cannot afford a new one and also I don't wanna throw it away, didn't even use it for a year... and also I cannot sell it like this I am a good person.
I just wanna fix it, and wanna know if warranty really gonna say "NO YOU REMOVED HEATSINK SO WE DO NOT REPAIR!" considering I am a pro....,
yet I am seeking help from you.

Why does the card runs HOT with its own cooler? (it gets to 90C without PCI mod and VRM to 115s so it slows down.) I've used Thermaltake TG2 on the card just a months ago, it was perfect for a month again.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. If you can accept loss in performance you could undervolt the card and flash a new BIOS to it. That would be 1000Mhz @ 1.100 mV just to be safe. Mine even did 1.049mV.
Just be aware that Sapphire's bios is different that the rest of the 7870XT-s (as far as i know) so youre gonna have to use this: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/138096/sapphire-hd7870xt-2048-130114.html and modify with this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/ like this:


Profile numbers may differ but you get the idea: remove boost, lower clocks and reduce voltage to reduce heat. And no - this does not affect your warranty because Sapphire is unable to determine if you flashed a modified bios - as long as you flash the original back before RMA (assuming your card is alive at that point). Save original with GPU-Z before starting. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys...
> 
> My issues are back even with 120MMx2 PCI Cooler (75CFM + 75CFM) under GPU Cooler look at this, hardly can stay like this.
> 
> I got sick of this GPU... and got sick of Sapphire, because there was no warning before I remove Heatsink but it was on their site that warranity is off, and btw this is ridicilous.
> I have to send card back to sapphire and have no PC because I just need to replace the damn Thermal paste.
> 
> Anyways, any idea what to do? The GPU wasn't like this when I bought it, max was 71C slight overclocked, in a month or two card started to get Hot, so I replaced thermal paste.
> IT got fixed, hot again, I got PCI Cooler it got fixed, broken again so it seems card is always going hotter and hotter and hotter.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna get rid of this GPU, but I cannot afford a new one and also I don't wanna throw it away, didn't even use it for a year... and also I cannot sell it like this I am a good person.
> I just wanna fix it, and wanna know if warranty really gonna say "NO YOU REMOVED HEATSINK SO WE DO NOT REPAIR!" considering I am a pro....,
> yet I am seeking help from you.
> 
> Why does the card runs HOT with its own cooler? (it gets to 90C without PCI mod and VRM to 115s so it slows down.) I've used Thermaltake TG2 on the card just a months ago, it was perfect for a month again.


The card shouldn't just start randomly increasing in temps like that. What thermal paste did you use? Is the heatsink on tight?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The card shouldn't just start randomly increasing in temps like that. What thermal paste did you use? Is the heatsink on tight?


yep it is tight, I used Thermaltake TG2 ı know how to apply it and it was good when I did it, I didn't even need pci 120mmX2 cooler.

it happened like that:
I bought card, it got hot after 7 months~~ so I thought something wrong with Paste.
I made a PCI fan mod and go on using it for a while as I remember then I thought I should fix it.
I removed heatsink and I've seen paste is broken... I was right. So I've replaced it with TG2,
It got fixed for 1-2 months,
it started to get hot again so I added PCI cooler again, and then even with PCI Cooler it started to reach 80s.

ATM while 98% usage GPU is 84C and VRMs are 103C and Summer here room temp probably 24-31C (this is with TG2 and PCI cooler).

I'll remove heatsink, replace paste and tighten screws again later today. I'll report back here but I got sick of it...

@Raxel
I am already on 1000mhz, but will that voltage be enough? because I have to increase power limit to 12% otherwise it fluctrates.
I'll give it a try I know how to edit bios.
Sapphire warranity is OFF because I've removed heatsink and there were no warnings.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am already on 1000mhz, but will that voltage be enough? because I have to increase power limit to 12% otherwise it fluctrates.


Yep 1.100 should be enough for 1000Mhz. But from what i've read so far about your problems here it might not help much.


----------



## SkateZilla

is there any hot air leaving the case? sounds like you're pooling the hot air in your case, during the summer, only makes it worse.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> is there any hot air leaving the case? sounds like you're pooling the hot air in your case, during the summer, only makes it worse.


This, or somehow that sink isn't seated fully. I have no other Idea unless someone stole the wick outta your sink.









Hmm, make sure that sink isn't damaged and the solution hasn't evaporated out.


----------



## tugger434

ure vddc current is the highest ive ever seen 124. thats 4 times higher than mine maxed out,think thats were ure problem stems from ,i spoke about this with another member ages ago,can you take a screeny with ure pc idling so we can see what ure vddc reads


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> ure vddc current is the highest ive ever seen 124. thats 4 times higher than mine maxed out,think thats were ure problem stems from ,i spoke about this with another member ages ago,can you take a screeny with ure pc idling so we can see what ure vddc reads


it gets that high when Vrms reach 100C, it is usually 97-110 range

here it is

and side of my case is open.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> ure vddc current is the highest ive ever seen 124. thats 4 times higher than mine maxed out,think thats were ure problem stems from ,i spoke about this with another member ages ago,can you take a screeny with ure pc idling so we can see what ure vddc reads


Totally missed that.

You my friend are looking at a rma.


----------



## crazymania88

I am here atm guys, just help me out while we all are online.


----------



## crazymania88

I think those ** in sapphire sent me the card with a broken bios...

this is what it is like after bious flash to 1000 mhz 1100 VDDC




I'VE SEEN 170 AMPS on this CARD, 170A VDDC CURRENT IN, I've even seen 190A VDDC Current in on this card, 140s 150s not even talking. Maybe I am even lucky card still works after those high Amps till I notice something nasty going on, it took my 2 days and I pushed the GPU hard 10-15 times till I notice it.

look at it now -_-", and my Warranity is off because I've removed the heatsink, Well Played Sapphire.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am here atm guys, just help me out while we all are online.


Your running about 250 watts so it's pretty far over, IIRC It should be about 185w?

Don't put it under load until you find out why it's hitting those temps or it's going to fry. Have you rechecked the seating? I think your not seated and that's why the temp is shooting up and when the temp shoots up the resistance increases which raises the amperage. I=V/R.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Your running about 250 watts so it's pretty far over, IIRC It should be about 185w?
> 
> Don't put it under load until you find out why it's hitting those temps or it's going to fry. Have you rechecked the seating? I think your not seated and that's why the temp is shooting up and when the temp shoots up the resistance increases which raises the amperage. I=V/R.


I am well aware of it, and I am well aware of why amperage raises, it is because of heat and heat increases resistance I know all those.
I seated it good.

I almost fried card I think, and maybe I am lucky it works yet because I've pushed it in benchmarks till I notice VDDC 170A and 190A.
because PC was just shutting down with strange noise, so I knew it is GPU but I didn't notice VRMs.
So I gave 190 AMPs to GPU 10-20 Times...

Can you imagine GPU got 190 AMPS 10-20 Times before I notice something is wrong, PC was just crashing and I did nothing to GPU itself, Luckly it didn't burn but I am sure I do not have old performance it is not as cool as it used to be probably vrms are damaged inside.

if you check the post above, you'll see after I use 1000 Core, 1100 VDDC now it gets 80A most, just wow.
When I bought card it was 110A, when it got broken it took 190A and now look at it 80A? Seriously?

I wonder how much damage does the GPU get because of the Sapphire itself








They damaged my GPU and they do not accept warranity because I've removed heatsink to see what's wrong. Asus is the best around I guess.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am well aware of it, and I am well aware of why amperage raises, it is because of heat and heat increases resistance I know all those.
> I seated it good.
> 
> I almost fried card I think, and maybe I am lucky it works yet because I've pushed it in benchmarks till I notice VDDC 170A and 190A.
> because PC was just shutting down with strange noise, so I knew it is GPU but I didn't notice VRMs.
> So I gave 190 AMPs to GPU 10-20 Times...
> 
> Can you imagine GPU got 190 AMPS 10-20 Times before I notice something is wrong, PC was just crashing and I did nothing to GPU itself, Luckly it didn't burn but I am sure I do not have old performance it is not as cool as it used to be probably vrms are damaged inside.
> 
> if you check the post above, you'll see after I use 1000 Core, 1100 VDDC now it gets 80A most, just wow.
> When I bought card it was 110A, when it got broken it took 190A and now look at it 80A? Seriously?
> 
> I wonder how much damage does the GPU get because of the Sapphire itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They damaged my GPU and they do not accept warranity because I've removed heatsink to see what's wrong. Asus is the best around I guess.


I missed where you said the rma was borked. bummer. Do you have a ir temp gauge? Just to make sure the heat sink is working correctly? Is it possible It got bent when you swapped TIM?

Otherwise all I can say is you will have to run it undervolted and manage that heat continuously.









BTW I run mine undervolted all the time @ .962 with no issues whatsoever for 2+ years


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I missed where you said the rma was borked. bummer. Do you have a ir temp gauge? Just to make sure the heat sink is working correctly? Is it possible It got bent when you swapped TIM?
> 
> Otherwise all I can say is you will have to run it undervolted and manage that heat continuously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I run mine undervolted all the time @ .962 with no issues whatsoever for 2+ years


you cannot have anything wrong with undervolt I guess, it is not gonna damage the card.
it was 1256 before and I was running with 12% power limit. now it works good at 1100 but card is not as cool as it should be,
I think VRMs and Core are already damaged (well not the core itself but inside shell) enough to not run that cool.
and I cannot do anything to that I guess.

but I think I cannot sell the card, I didn't try to RMA but I am pretty sure they will say:

"OH you removed heatsink, we don't care that your dad is a professional and you are a computer scientist with experience, we sold you the *** broken GPU and we won't accept it."

I'll go mad at the moment so I won't even try.
I think if I can sell the GPU now, it works perfect at 1100 and it doesn't reach 70C under full load.

edit:
this cannot be serious, my card gets 1100mhz working at full load with no errors with 1100 VDDC and just 65C as it was with 1000 mhz, gonna try 1170 as it used to run.

1170 doesn't work, 1150mhz core VDDC 1100 65C under load just works.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> I missed where you said the rma was borked. bummer. Do you have a ir temp gauge? Just to make sure the heat sink is working correctly? Is it possible It got bent when you swapped TIM?
> 
> Otherwise all I can say is you will have to run it undervolted and manage that heat continuously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I run mine undervolted all the time @ .962 with no issues whatsoever for 2+ years


what about this?

MY gpu works with 1000 VDDC 1000 MHZ with no issues at full load, as long as I know undervolting doesn't damage anything but I won't stop myself asking does it?


I've switched coolers back to automatic.

now, 40% Fan Speed, 64C GPU core, 59C VRMs, 50-62A VDDC CIN, 0.963V VDDC.
ecit: nothing was wrong in Unigine Valley, but BF3 gave me DX function error, I guess it is related to battlefield but I am back to 1100 again.

so am I golden now? Because I wanna sell this GPU for 180$~~.


----------



## M3TAl

Just had one of those monitor refuses to wake up from sleep things again that we were discussing a month or two ago. Resetting instead of a full power down causes the system to not POST because the monitor or GPU won't display anything.

This is a ~3 day old Win8.1 install on a brand new SSD and fresh 14.7 display driver install. I actually checked the event log this time. There's a major gap from around 12:10am (went away to do some things for awhile) to 1am (booted her back up at 1am on the dot) but not a single error or anything that would point to the cause...

Not sure this bug will ever be figured out. Can't really even report it because there's no information to provide really.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Just had one of those monitor refuses to wake up from sleep things again that we were discussing a month or two ago. Resetting instead of a full power down causes the system to not POST because the monitor or GPU won't display anything.
> 
> This is a ~3 day old Win8.1 install on a brand new SSD and fresh 14.7 display driver install. I actually checked the event log this time. There's a major gap from around 12:10am (went away to do some things for awhile) to 1am (booted her back up at 1am on the dot) but not a single error or anything that would point to the cause...
> 
> Not sure this bug will ever be figured out. Can't really even report it because there's no information to provide really.


Not to mention it's not possible to reproduce this reliably. Happens to me too.


----------



## M3TAl

Any idea if this is 7870 XT specific or happens to say 7950 and 7970 too?


----------



## crazymania88

Guys is this normal?
The VRM cooling palets are broken, so I think that all happens because of it.



The VRMs on Sapphire are rated at 125C right?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Any idea if this is 7870 XT specific or happens to say 7950 and 7970 too?


It's not 7870XT Specific.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> It's not 7870XT Specific.


Indeed. Confirmed by people on 270X and 280X too.


----------



## SkateZilla

I've had lockups almost every time the screen would go to sleep mode, a few times If I was watching the screen, a blue screen would pop up as the screen went to sleep, w/ ATI drivers as the cause.

I Finally just disabled the "Turn off Screen after XXX" Feature and resorted to "Blank Screen saver" and when I leave for long periods of time I just manually power off the screen with the Power Button.


----------



## crazymania88

Guys I've 2 questions,
I've finally found the underlying problem that causes my VRMs to heat, it's thermal pads they are ruined.

so coming to questions,
I tried to replace thermal pads with thermal paste, it didn't work enough good and now it's everywhere.

So How can I clean the thermal paste without damaging the card? Do I need alcohol? acetone?
(acetone. is fine on electronics I know from my dad, but I just have to ask is it fine on VRMs? and around VRMs?)
Which is best?

Seconds:
I have to buy new thermal pads, but I don't know the dimensions can anyone help?

and about paste, I've thermaltake TG2, but I think it isn't that good.
Should I get Artic Cooling mx-4 4gr?

Edit:
Are those good?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30x-15mm-15mm-Silicone-Thermal-Pads-GPU-VGA-IC-Cool-Blue-/280839605300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4163584c34


----------



## M3TAl

Clean the TIM with isopropyl alcohol, the higher the % the better. MX4 is a good paste, not the best but it's good.

Thermal pads... Depends on which card/heatsink you have. The Sapphire card requirements are different from the Powercolor card I think. The heatsink for the Sapphire card actually covers an area much larger than the mosfets themselves. This means the heatsink will contact other capacitors on the card (not good) so it needs a really thick 2mm pad.

Pretty sure the heatsink on the Powercolor only touches the mosfets? So you could probably get away with say 1mm thick. If you can get it for cheap just buy a square/rectangle sheet. You can easily cut it to the proper shape.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Clean the TIM with isopropyl alcohol, the higher the % the better. MX4 is a good paste, not the best but it's good.
> 
> Thermal pads... Depends on which card/heatsink you have. The Sapphire card requirements are different from the Powercolor card I think. The heatsink for the Sapphire card actually covers an area much larger than the mosfets themselves. This means the heatsink will contact other capacitors on the card (not good) so it needs a really thick 2mm pad.
> 
> Pretty sure the heatsink on the Powercolor only touches the mosfets? So you could probably get away with say 1mm thick. If you can get it for cheap just buy a square/rectangle sheet. You can easily cut it to the proper shape.


thank you, mine is sapphire and I thought 1.5MM should be fine, but if 2mm is better than make it 2mm.
Also my vrms run so hot, so I think I need a good one.

And I've a deal:
A guy wanna buy it for 110$, should I sell or try to fix it?


----------



## M3TAl

Selling is really up to your needs. I'll be keeping mine for at least another year most likely. Still gets the job done for my needs.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Selling is really up to your needs. I'll be keeping mine for at least another year most likely. Still gets the job done for my needs.


it gets the job done for my needs but I am afraid replacement won't fix the heating issue and same time I'll lose the buyer.
I still can undervolt the card and use happy tho... I won't be able to sell the card again over 100$.

I don't wanna spend my precious 200$, I just got those in my pocket X/

I think of,
Asus r9 280 DC2T, but the 280x models had HUGE problems, like HUGE so for the first time I am afraid of Asus :/
Then there's Sapphire r9 280 dual-x in same price range 25$ cheaper, but I wanna avoid Sapphire for my life, my experience is really poor with them.
and
Asus GTX760 DC2T Top, it has 2GB vram, same price range.

Nvidia/AMD doesn't matter for me...
What about GTX760? it is 10$ cheaper than Asus model, and 15$ expensive then Sapphire r9 280.

I AM LOST PLEASE HELP







Actually I want money to sit in my pocket for a while


----------



## matagyula

Thanks for the reply, fsma92!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Indeed. Confirmed by people on 270X and 280X too.


Perhaps this is more saddening that the fact that our card is affected, too. From this it seems the only way to upgrade would be to go team green :S

As for the screen lock-up issue - it had not happened to me for a month on Win 8.1 with 13.1 drivers (but I did encounter some major graphical artifacts in games, the worst one being Assetto Corsa, which was unplayable). I recently re-enabled automatic driver updates to connected devices because I needed drivers for my printer, and windows decided to update the GPU drivers, too. So now I am on an old version of CCC but with GFX drivers dated 23.4.2014









I will keep you updated if there is any progress. I think I'll go back to 13.1 if it locks-up with the current drivers. 13.1 seems to be the best for W8.1 so far if stability is your main concern.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I have to buy new thermal pads, but I don't know the dimensions can anyone help?


Problably too expensive for you but for those who can afford it JunPus thermal pads are world class: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xjunpus&_nkw=junpus&_sacat=0&_from=R40
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I don't wanna spend my precious 200$, I just got those in my pocket


280X would be your best choice unless youd add some extra and get a used 290 (non-X).
760 is about the same if not slightly more powerful. Also a good choice.
You can also consider a 4GB 270X but it would be a slight downgrade in terms of performance. Most are 2GB but it doesent hurt getting 4GB either if the price difference is small enough and the VRAM is not slower. Same goes for 760. 770 as well as 290 are out of your reach when talking about new cards here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matagyula*
> 
> 13.1 seems to be the best for W8.1 so far if stability is your main concern.


Indeed i've heard that from many 7xxx owners that 13.1 is one of the best drivers.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Problably too expensive for you but for those who can afford it JunPus thermal pads are world class: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xjunpus&_nkw=junpus&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 280X would be your best choice unless youd add some extra and get a used 290 (non-X).
> 760 is about the same if not slightly more powerful. Also a good choice.
> You can also consider a 4GB 270X but it would be a slight downgrade in terms of performance. Most are 2GB but it doesent hurt getting 4GB either if the price difference is small enough and the VRAM is not slower. Same goes for 760. 770 as well as 290 are out of your reach when talking about new cards here.
> Indeed i've heard that from many 7xxx owners that 13.1 is one of the best drivers.


I was talking about 280, because I cannot afford 280x but thanks.
I am in Turkey so it costs me alot, I am not sure if thermal pad gonna be my solution, probably it'll be tho, my pad is in 4 pieces it's ruined









so the buyer will contact me tonight, I sell the card for 110$, or I try to fix it, I am afraid I gonna fail so first I'll try to sell, if buyer doesn't like the card, I'll fix it.


----------



## crazymania88

I've sold the gpu for 110$, so I no longer belong here...
Thx for your help and info guys, If everything goes alright, I'll be joining 280x club in a week with Powercolor 280x TurboDuo.


----------



## aaronsta1

you guys think it would be possible to put the heatsink from a msi r9 270x on my xfx 7870xt?


----------



## SigTauMatt

Maybe...
I'd take a look at the reference boards at the coolingconfigurator site to see if the boards are the same. The VRM sink on the XT is kinda big, and i'm not sure what the contact points look like on that 270x.

Come back with some news for us, man!


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> Maybe...
> I'd take a look at the reference boards at the coolingconfigurator site to see if the boards are the same. The VRM sink on the XT is kinda big, and i'm not sure what the contact points look like on that 270x.
> 
> Come back with some news for us, man!


i like the xfx cards, but i hate the heatsinks.. and paying 80$ for the arctic cooler is kind of expensive.
plus since i crossfire them, im not even sure the arctic cooler will fit.

it doesnt look like it will work tho.. the cooler might fit, but the bottom plate wont and that is what the cooler mounts to.


----------



## RaXelliX

Hey guys. I thought i'd share a script i set out to create a long time ago but never really got around to. What it does it changes your AMD Radeon HD 7800 series name during Catalyst install to AMD Radeon HD 7930 wich imo is more appropriate. Save As from here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62357244/7930.ps1

*Instructions:*
* Start Catalyst install as you normally would. Nessesary files wil be unpacked to C:\AMD
* When Catalyst Install Manager pops up execute the script.
* Firstly the script kills CIM process.
* Then it finds and modifies nessesary INF files.
* It minimizes all other windows and relaunches CIM so you can continue with the install process.

*Requirements:*
*AMD Radeon 7870XT. No other card names are changed but it's possible if you want to so i can include more in the script.
*Any official Catalyst driver package ( Compatability with 3rd party driver packages is not guaranteed! )
*NET Framework 4.5. Get an updated community package from here: http://www.wincert.net/forum/topic/10480-slim-net-framework-45-full-x86x64-10-12-2012/
*Windows 7 (only SP1) or Windows 8 (8.1 or newer). Windows XP, Server 2003 and Windows Vista are not supported due to lack of PowerShell in wich the script is written and executed with. It is strongly recommended that you have all windows updates installed. Especially WMF 4.0 wich applies to Windows 7 SP1 and updates PowerShell to v4 (among other components). KB number is KB2819745 and you can get it from here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2819745 . To get WMF 4.0 for Win8 please update to 8.1.

*FAQ:*
Q: PowerShell complains something about insufficient privileges.
A: Run this from PS commandwindow:

Code:



Code:


powershell Set-ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted

Q: When i run the script i get a Notepad window with the code.
A: File associations have likely gone bad. Make sure PS1 fies are opened with "C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe"

I will continue to keep the script updated for forseeable future and improving it to not only change the card name during install but also the already installed name as 7800 series in registry. Also automatic executionpolicy setting prior and post script run plus option to run the script silently (no commandwindow popup).


----------



## crayneogeo

Picked up a refurb H55 from the newegg sale for $25 and the bracket and put it on one of my powercolor 7870 LE.

Made a huge difference in temps with heaven benching under 50c when it was in the 80's before. Put one PWM fan over the vrms and skipped the fan on the bracket. Mounted the rad in my 800d with the fan under the plate to make room for my other 7870.

Happy with the mod and figure it will transfer when I eventually upgrade. So far though, have not needed and upgrade. GPU's at 1100/1500/


----------



## Lotharx

Any solution for this issue, or anyone even have the same issue? VTX3D 7870 XT .32 vBIOS 1170/1500 Catalyst 14.7

It occurs randomly while browsing and watching movies, gpu accelerated. It is so random i dont even know how often it happens, i might seen this while gaming too, but since i dont play much i can't confirm that.


----------



## M3TAl

Never noticed anything like that on my card. Sorry.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotharx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any solution for this issue, or anyone even have the same issue? VTX3D 7870 XT .32 vBIOS 1170/1500 Catalyst 14.7
> 
> It occurs randomly while browsing and watching movies, gpu accelerated. It is so random i dont even know how often it happens, i might seen this while gaming too, but since i dont play much i can't confirm that.


its the memory clock at idle

you can edit the bios to turn the idle memory clock to 450 or so it wont do it so much..
or possibly use CCC.


----------



## Lotharx

Quote from the vBios editor page:

There are some limitations though...
You cant change 2D / UVD voltages
You cant set 2D / UVD clocks higher than the values stored in BIOS (these limitations are intentional, without these limits powerplay would go nuts...)

If this is true i cant set the 2d clock higher, or you know a solution for that?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotharx*
> 
> Quote from the vBios editor page:
> 
> There are some limitations though...
> You cant change 2D / UVD voltages
> You cant set 2D / UVD clocks higher than the values stored in BIOS (these limitations are intentional, without these limits powerplay would go nuts...)
> 
> If this is true i cant set the 2d clock higher, or you know a solution for that?


hmm to be honest i dunno, it doesnt happen that much for me.

you can try msi afterburner.

try disabling ulps


----------



## razaice

What is the max temp I should let one of these cards get to?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> What is the max temp I should let one of these cards get to?


Around 80 to 85 C. Maybe less if you want to be safe.


----------



## Lotharx

What could this be? The card or the software? Metro Last Light


----------



## M3TAl

Your video is set to private, can't view it.


----------



## Lotharx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Your video is set to private, can't view it.


Sorry, Try it now.


----------



## M3TAl

Never played that game but I'm going to guess that is game/driver related. I doubt there is anything wrong with the card itself unless you're having weird texture/shadow problems in a lot of games.


----------



## Lotharx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Never played that game but I'm going to guess that is game/driver related. I doubt there is anything wrong with the card itself unless you're having weird texture/shadow problems in a lot of games.


I have a weird shadow problem in far cry 3 too. I will upload that too later.


----------



## Zyphur

My card is consistently hitting a max of 85 now after playing CSGO/Diablo for a few hours. Gonna have to get a program to work the fan harder I guess :/
Edit: Never got temps this high before, maybe its a driver, gonna try out the august 27 driver.


----------



## M3TAl

It could need a good dust cleaning.


----------



## matagyula

Recently I have encountered a rather strange issue, and I am not sure what to do. For the last year I have been using my main screen connected to the 7870 XT with a DVI cable. A couple weeks ago I decided to switch to display port, I switched the cables on the fly, everything was fine, no issues. A couple of days later when I shut down my computer, I was unable to power it back on. The fans would briefly spin up (for a fraction of a second), but nothing more. I was able to boot only after I unplugged the DP cable. I have to add that I could reconnect the DP cable after a minute or so, and the desktop would show, and I could use the PC normally (for days without shutting down).

This happened two weeks ago, and I thought it was a faulty PSU - I suspected the PSU because I thought there was a surge on the day this had happened.

Fast forward to today - I bought a new Seasonic PSU, installed it, and the PC would not turn on with the DP cable connected, but would work without the cable being plugged in at boot.

A friend of mine recommended switching back to the DVI cable, just to see if it'd work. Turns out, it works. I am now using the DVI cable, and I can shut down and power on the PC without a problem.

My question is, have you encountered something like this? Why wouldn't the PC boot with the DP cable connected? Could the GPU itself be damaged? (I tried both mini-display ports, but no change).

Just to clarify, everything seems to be working okay once I get to desktop, I have been playing DotA2, CS:GO and other games for hours without any issues, it's only the power-on when I experience problems with Display Port.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matagyula*
> 
> Recently I have encountered a rather strange issue, and I am not sure what to do. For the last year I have been using my main screen connected to the 7870 XT with a DVI cable. A couple weeks ago I decided to switch to display port, I switched the cables on the fly, everything was fine, no issues. A couple of days later when I shut down my computer, I was unable to power it back on. The fans would briefly spin up (for a fraction of a second), but nothing more. I was able to boot only after I unplugged the DP cable. I have to add that I could reconnect the DP cable after a minute or so, and the desktop would show, and I could use the PC normally (for days without shutting down).
> 
> This happened two weeks ago, and I thought it was a faulty PSU - I suspected the PSU because I thought there was a surge on the day this had happened.
> 
> Fast forward to today - I bought a new Seasonic PSU, installed it, and the PC would not turn on with the DP cable connected, but would work without the cable being plugged in at boot.
> 
> A friend of mine recommended switching back to the DVI cable, just to see if it'd work. Turns out, it works. I am now using the DVI cable, and I can shut down and power on the PC without a problem.
> 
> My question is, have you encountered something like this? Why wouldn't the PC boot with the DP cable connected? Could the GPU itself be damaged? (I tried both mini-display ports, but no change).
> 
> Just to clarify, everything seems to be working okay once I get to desktop, I have been playing DotA2, CS:GO and other games for hours without any issues, it's only the power-on when I experience problems with Display Port.


Found this: http://www.necdisplay.com/documents/Miscellaneous/DisplayPort_Notice.pdf

Do you have a different DP cable to test, or another DP monitor?


----------



## matagyula

Whoa, thanks for this info, nice find! I paid 15 eur for the cable (!!!), and sadly I don't have any other to test with :S I'll ask around and see if any of my friends have one I could borrow.


----------



## donjeuw

I myself fear from any trouble related to surge, my advice: buy good plugs for your hardware with Surge Protectors, Belkin for example offers lifetime warranties on its plugs and refunds damaged parts, worth every penny ^^


----------



## madmalkav

Have anyone use a bracket like this for making the otas2012's mod?



Also, are PWM fans the best option for this mod? If they are, I need some kind to VGA fan connector to PWM connector adaptor and a splitter, right?


----------



## Hueristic

RMA'd mine yesterday for new fan. I like the silence of the original fans. Real PITA that you cannot buy them though. Such a waste to have to rma just for a fan. Completely moronic way to run a company. I spent 3 weeks arguing with them and finally gave up and rma'd.


----------



## M3TAl

Rma for broken fan is standard. I did that way back in the day with an NVIDIA 6800.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Rma for broken fan is standard. I did that way back in the day with an NVIDIA 6800.


So your arguing that "thats the way its always been done"? Doesn't make it any less stupid.


----------



## Mirkoskji

Hi to every Tahiti Le owner here. I'm Mirko, and I'm writing here because i'm about to build a liquid cooling system for my home rig. Since there is no waterblock which covers the power supply regulators (always pretty hot on my card) and since my VTX3D seems completely addicted to her 88 celsius degrees under load, i decided to project and build my own waterblock, with a unique water flow and mosfet covering.

Project is already on the road, and I just ordered some laser cut plexiglass pieces to an online shop.
we will get into the project steps in the next days.
If you have any question or curiosity feel free to start asking, I will be glad to respond.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirkoskji*
> 
> Hi to every Tahiti Le owner here. I'm Mirko, and I'm writing here because i'm about to build a liquid cooling system for my home rig. Since there is no waterblock which covers the power supply regulators (always pretty hot on my card) and since my VTX3D seems completely addicted to her 88 celsius degrees under load, i decided to project and build my own waterblock, with a unique water flow and mosfet covering.
> 
> Project is already on the road, and I just ordered some laser cut plexiglass pieces to an online shop.
> we will get into the project steps in the next days.
> If you have any question or curiosity feel free to start asking, I will be glad to respond.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> So your arguing that "thats the way its always been done"? Doesn't make it any less stupid.


If you have a problem with it then that's your prerogative. But there is nothing wrong with it. Many of the fans for GPU's are only for select models, it doesn't make business sense to make these fans available for purchase separately. And from a warranty perspective it doesn't make sense. Letting the user take it apart to replace the fan? That's the company's job.


----------



## SovietDash

Hey guys, I was playing Watch Dogs when I noticed my GPU temps were a lot warmer than I'm used to seeing them.

Top GPU was 94 C, bottom was 78 C.

Are these temperatures safe or reasonable?


----------



## SigTauMatt

@SovietDash

1. Are these OC'd?

2. What model(s)?

3. What's your case fan config?

The bottom card temp is plausible. I have unrestricted airflow in the bottom of my case for my card, and heavily oc'd with a moderate fan profile, I get low-mid 70's running Furmark loops.

Can you post your rig in your signature? Use the Rigbuilder link at the top of the page. This might help us out a bit.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you have a problem with it then that's your prerogative. But there is nothing wrong with it. Many of the fans for GPU's are only for select models, it doesn't make business sense to make these fans available for purchase separately. And from a warranty perspective it doesn't make sense. Letting the user take it apart to replace the fan? That's the company's job.


Is that your professional opinion? Because when I was in charge of board level repair for general electric I would have had a serious issue with wasting time on fan replacements. but I'm sure you know much better than me what makes business sense.


----------



## M3TAl

This isn't general electric though. We're talking about gpu vendors. They sell gpus to average joes. They're not going to let average joe replace a fan. Us as enthusiasts are an exception.

Oh and let me bow down to your superior experience. And have a great day.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> Have anyone use a bracket like this for making the otas2012's mod?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are PWM fans the best option for this mod? If they are, I need some kind to VGA fan connector to PWM connector adaptor and a splitter, right?


Nice bracket there. I just tied the two fans together with zip ties. Regarding the fans: depends - if you have free fan headers on your motherboard then you can go ahead with regular 3pin fans. You may still be able to control them via mobo bios (really depends what mobo you have). If not then yes you likely need PWM fans.


----------



## SovietDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> @SovietDash
> 
> 1. Are these OC'd?
> 
> 2. What model(s)?
> 
> 3. What's your case fan config?
> 
> The bottom card temp is plausible. I have unrestricted airflow in the bottom of my case for my card, and heavily oc'd with a moderate fan profile, I get low-mid 70's running Furmark loops.
> 
> Can you post your rig in your signature? Use the Rigbuilder link at the top of the page. This might help us out a bit.


All right, I've uploaded my rig information. Both cards are Sapphire, and slightly OC'd to 1000 MHz with a custom fan profile. I'm using Catalyst 14.9.


----------



## SigTauMatt

When did you update those drivers/have you ever used betas? I've noticed my OC dropped a bit by going to the whql package, but my temps also dropped when I went down to a lower clock (checked temps with both drivers at the same new settings).

With that mild of an OC, i'm thinking a patch will be in order. Try using Trixx to control your OC, if you aren't already. It lets you oc cards independently, or sync them. This is a bit tougher to do with CCC or Afterburner in regards to Sapphire gear. Give that a shot, and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## SovietDash

Well, I'm not using any software to overclock my cards. I edited the cards' BIOS, changing the 3D/Boost clocks to 1000/1000 (as opposed to 925/975), and making a more aggressive fan profile.

As for the drivers, I updated them last night. I can't stand to use any of the beta drivers because of their general instability on my system, also because Watch Dogs runs like ass.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> Well, I'm not using any software to overclock my cards. I edited the cards' BIOS, changing the 3D/Boost clocks to 1000/1000 (as opposed to 925/975), and making a more aggressive fan profile.
> 
> As for the drivers, I updated them last night. I can't stand to use any of the beta drivers because of their general instability on my system, also because Watch Dogs runs like ass.


Did you downvolt your card as well?
I flashed my card with pretty much the same settings as you 1000/1000 but with a lower voltage than stock 1.256V => 1.1V and it's quite cool, 63° on core with low fan speed (36%) under load


----------



## madmalkav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirkoskji*
> 
> Hi to every Tahiti Le owner here. I'm Mirko, and I'm writing here because i'm about to build a liquid cooling system for my home rig. Since there is no waterblock which covers the power supply regulators (always pretty hot on my card) and since my VTX3D seems completely addicted to her 88 celsius degrees under load, i decided to project and build my own waterblock, with a unique water flow and mosfet covering.
> 
> Project is already on the road, and I just ordered some laser cut plexiglass pieces to an online shop.
> we will get into the project steps in the next days.
> If you have any question or curiosity feel free to start asking, I will be glad to respond.


While you work at it, can you please measure the distance between the mounting holes on the VRM heatsink? I'm looking to see if there is any chip mosfet watercooling block that will fit.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> While you work at it, can you please measure the distance between the mounting holes on the VRM heatsink? I'm looking to see if there is any chip mosfet watercooling block that will fit.


I can measure after work tonight. I'm not aware of any block that fits. I modded a mst-88 onto the card. The spacing is definitely less than 88mm.


----------



## madmalkav

Good to know, thanks


----------



## M3TAl

Hard to get an exact number becuase the card is in my case, but somewhere around 72mm give or take.


----------



## madmalkav

So probably a HEATKILLER SW-X 60 DIY or something like that will do. Thanks again for the info guys, if I finally try it I will let you know how it worked.


----------



## SovietDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> Did you downvolt your card as well?
> I flashed my card with pretty much the same settings as you 1000/1000 but with a lower voltage than stock 1.256V => 1.1V and it's quite cool, 63° on core with low fan speed (36%) under load


Damn, you are lucky to be able to run this card at 1.1v. If I go any lower than 1.2v I get clock fluctuations and crashes.


----------



## Mirkoskji

I will check my CAD drowing. Try this anyways. Remove the heatsinks, put a piece of paper behind your card, take a pencil, a pen or thin marker and sign through the holes of the card. Then measure the distance on the paper.


----------



## jlsmndz

my old 7870 tahiti can run at 1000/1500 with 1.023v temps maxing at 63c on furmark. at 45% fan speed.


----------



## AstonM

Could someone provide me a link to the Sapphire XT 32 Bios? I can't seem to find an active link for them. I just bought a card used and it is throttling like crazy....TIA


----------



## eBombzor

IIRC Sapphire never supplied a .32 BIOS. You have to use Powercolor's .32 BIOS which is linked on the first page.


----------



## M3TAl

Or edit that BIOS, you're going to be flashing anyways why not just edit it. Best thing I ever did to the card. It was a huge PITA on stock BIOS.


----------



## mrsmiles

whats the purpose of flashing a different bios?


----------



## Mirkoskji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by donjeuw
> 
> Did you downvolt your card as well?
> I flashed my card with pretty much the same settings as you 1000/1000 but with a lower voltage than stock 1.256V => 1.1V and it's quite cool, 63° on core with low fan speed (36%) under load


I also tried undervolting, but can't get under 1.150v without problems, and temps are 40 degrees in idle and nearly 90 under load. I tried everything, from thermal paste to another cooler but it just seems impossible to lower that values. this is the reason i will try the home made liquid setup.

About this topic, the contact metal plate and the circuit are made, only some parts of the ceiling of the liquid circuit need to be redone, for a little error i made. holes for the tube junctions were too small.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> whats the purpose of flashing a different bios?


Mainly downvolting the card. For some reason the card is massively overvolted on stock. For example stock clocks are 925/975 (normal/boost) and it runs on 1.256mV while depending on the card it can be made to run on 1000/1000 (no boost) at 1.025mV to 1.150mV depending on the ASIC quality of the card and various other factors. Also removing the stupid BOOST feature that never really worked properly.

Then again i might have misunderstood your question...


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> whats the purpose of flashing a different bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly downvolting the card. For some reason the card is massively overvolted on stock. For example stock clocks are 925/975 (normal/boost) and it runs on 1.256mV while depending on the card it can be made to run on 1000/1000 (no boost) at 1.025mV to 1.150mV depending on the ASIC quality of the card and various other factors. Also removing the stupid BOOST feature that never really worked properly.
> 
> Then again i might have misunderstood your question...
Click to expand...

would flashing the bios and downvolting improve performance and lower temps? not expecting big difference though.

have had this Sapphire 7870 Tahiti for awhile now and i want to squeeze some more out of it before i upgrade to something else in the future.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> would flashing the bios and downvolting improve performance and lower temps? not expecting big difference though.
> 
> have had this Sapphire 7870 Tahiti for awhile now and i want to squeeze some more out of it before i upgrade to something else in the future.


Yes. Ironically downvolting to 1.150mV range and overclocking to 1100Mhz range will impoive both temps and performance. The reason i say ironically is because usually its either/or situation where you either downvolt and get better temps but lose perf or you OC and get better perf but higher temps.

In terms of clockspeed i would'nt suggest going over 1150Mhz as going over this requires voltages that are nearly stock level (1.256mV). Also better not to touch the memory speeds as either lowering or overclocking can cause various blackscreen issues that are directly related to memory. Core OC is fine though. To verify OC stability i strongly suggest OCCT 3D test for detecting errors. If it's stable in there for 10 minutes then it will be stable everywhere. Download link here: http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download
I assume you know about VBE7 to modify vBIOS?: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/
And you can use ATIWinFlash to flash the modded vBIOS: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2311/ati-winflash-2-6-7/
Or ATIFlash if you're paranoid about flashing in windows: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2306/atiflash-4-17/

Also better check your cards ASIC quality and memory type with GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2398/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-9/ < to verify vBIOS compatability and to back up your current vBIOS just in case. There are two versions: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=1002-679E-174B-E246


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> would flashing the bios and downvolting improve performance and lower temps? not expecting big difference though.
> 
> have had this Sapphire 7870 Tahiti for awhile now and i want to squeeze some more out of it before i upgrade to something else in the future.


Well, the results are quite impressive for me. I've measured power consumption of my whole PC with stock and optimized BIOS.
Far cry 3, just loaded a saved game and let it run for a few mins, and watched power consumption:
~330W (20% power limit, default clocks, stock BIOS)
~293W (0% power limit, default clocks, stock BIOS)
~217W (0% power limit, modified power limit in BIOS, without boost, 975/1500 @ 1025mV)
~273W (0% power limit, modified power limit in BIOS, without boost, 1100/1500 @ 1137mV)


----------



## Mirkoskji

I have a question about sensors reading.
with OCCT and GPU-z the different monitors give two different vgpu reading during gpu stress test.
I flashed a bios with 1.200v over gpu.

here are the readings under load (stress test):

OCCT vgpu: 1.20v
GPU-z vgpu: 1.154v

What should I trust to be the right one?

Gpu-z is telling me i have a vdrop over my setting, while oCCT tells me that voltage is exactly the same i put into the parameters.

This is confusing..


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirkoskji*
> 
> I have a question about sensors reading.
> with OCCT and GPU-z the different monitors give two different vgpu reading during gpu stress test.
> I flashed a bios with 1.200v over gpu.
> 
> here are the readings under load (stress test):
> 
> OCCT vgpu: 1.20v
> GPU-z vgpu: 1.154v
> 
> What should I trust to be the right one?
> 
> Gpu-z is telling me i have a vdrop over my setting, while oCCT tells me that voltage is exactly the same i put into the parameters.
> 
> This is confusing..


OCCT displays the voltage read by the driver (the driver does not know about VRM and stuff like that)
GPU-Z reports the actual voltage, reported by the voltage regulator
So, GPU-Z reading is the right one.


----------



## Mirkoskji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by tahitile
> OCCT displays the voltage read by the driver (the driver does not know about VRM and stuff like that)
> GPU-Z reports the actual voltage, reported by the voltage regulator
> So, GPU-Z reading is the right one.


Ok thanks, I was guessing that.

So now, from my gpu-z readings, if i have a Value of current of 89A and a voltage of 1.130, means that my gpu core needs 100watt to work under full load in stress test.
but this is only the core consumption right?

Is there a way to measure total card power requirement trough sensor readings?


----------



## madmalkav

How do you guys figure what is a safe undervolt value before flashing BIOS?


----------



## M3TAl

Use MSI afterburner to play with different voltages. Then test test test.

Once you've found a good voltage edit the bios and flash.


----------



## madmalkav

I set parameters in Afterburner and then run Furmark, I monitor sensor on secondary monitor. GPU-Z shows an steady 925Mhz clock but Afterbuner shows heavy speed oscilations on GPU Clock, which one should I believe?

EDIT: ok, clock is stable if I set Power Limit to 20%. It totally ignores the Core Voltage I set in Afterburner.


----------



## aaronsta1

i would NOT recommend running furmark ever.. it isnt even a real test on gpu load..

i run my 7870s at 1100/1400 @ 1.15v

to test stability just play a game like BF4.

it will let you know if you need to up the volts by showing artifacts or invisible walls.


----------



## Xoriam

7870xt 1200/1500mhz undervolted to 1150
on ultra HD setting


----------



## madmalkav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 7870xt 1200/1500mhz undervolted to 1150
> on ultra HD setting


I can't even get it to work on stock voltages without throttling , I have to set power to +20% to avoid throttling.

GPU-Z gives me an asic quality of 61'4%, so I suppose I'm out of luck


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> I can't even get it to work on stock voltages without throttling , I have to set power to +20% to avoid throttling.
> 
> GPU-Z gives me an asic quality of 61'4%, so I suppose I'm out of luck


My Asic quality is only 68% on this card.

Btw you might want to monitor your VRM temps.


----------



## lion_sta

Is there anything I can do to keep my VRM temps lower? They are going to 110C and then crashing with the fans at 100%.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lion_sta*
> 
> Is there anything I can do to keep my VRM temps lower? They are going to 110C and then crashing with the fans at 100%.


If they have a heatskin on them you can remove it and reapply thermal paste. this is what i did.
I went from having 100c+ vrm temps down to 70s normal use 80 on absolute max stress.
careful what you do those some companies warranty if void if you remove the heatskin. usually there will be a sticker keeping you from removing it if thats the case.

if there is no heatskin on them, you can make one. i can't help you with that though.


----------



## Xoriam

Valley downsampled to 2560x1440 (AA obviously turned off because it has no use at this point apart from eating my fps)
Same clock as before 1200/1500mhz 1150voltage


----------



## Mirkoskji

Here's a little preview of my work in progress










Almost final steps for waterblocks


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirkoskji*
> 
> Here's a little preview of my work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost final steps for waterblocks


Handmade?


----------



## Mirkoskji

lasercut plexiglass (on my drawings) and simple aluminum plate modelled on the shape of the plexiglass project. holes made with a drill. some silicone and the game is done!

Yes is almost handmade at the end


----------



## Xoriam

Tightening up my ram timings gave me an increase on my 2560x1440 downsampled setting.


On the other hand, it made absolutly 0% for 1080p
Like not even 1 point, 1 frame. nothing.

One thing I'm finding strange, any speeds above 1200/1500mhz seem to have a 0% impact on my results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirkoskji*
> 
> lasercut plexiglass (on my drawings) and simple aluminum plate modelled on the shape of the plexiglass project. holes made with a drill. some silicone and the game is done!
> 
> Yes is almost handmade at the end


Sweet!


----------



## TommyFranks

Hi All,

Came across this thread and was hoping I may find a solution to my problem

I have a PowerColor MYST edition, stock, no-OC, running AMD driver version 14.301.1001.0000, Catalyst software suite 14.9

Noticed lately that the fan bumps up to 100% regularly. Found that the card is idling at about 80°C and when I run ANY graphics intensive app it peaks at 95°C when the fan kicks to 100%, brings it down to the mid-80s and slows down again until it hits 95°C again about 15 seconds later. I've cleaned any dust out (wasn't any) and even took the cooler off to clean off the stock thermal pad and apply some fresh arctic silver to it, but no dice.

Perusing this thread I saw mention of people flashing the BIOS to undervolt and then overclock it and that this can improve both performance and temps. Does this sound like it would be a solution to my problem?

Thanks!


----------



## M3TAl

It would only be a partial solution. I wouldn't think the card at stock should hit 95C unless your ambient temp was like 35C. What temps did the card run when new?


----------



## TommyFranks

Don't recall unfortunately. Definitely less than they are now, I don't recall the fan ever spinning up to 100% until the past couple months, been running the card for about 16 months. Ambient temp is about 18C right now so yeah, definitely something outta whack


----------



## aaronsta1

a lot of people are having problems with the 14.9 drivers.

have you tried to go back to 14.4 or 14.7 beta?


----------



## M3TAl

I've been on 14.9 maybe 3-4 days now no problems yet. 14.4 gave me lots of problems, went back to 13.12 after that.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I've been on 14.9 maybe 3-4 days now no problems yet. 14.4 gave me lots of problems, went back to 13.12 after that.


14.9 and 14.9.1 haven't given me any issues yet either, infact they are more stable.
14.4 was ok, a few issues.
14.7 was unusable for me.
(although i have had to reformat my pc a few times due to what seems to be a dying ssd)


----------



## TommyFranks

Tried older software versions to no effect. Just tried going back to 13.12 but the temps are still up between 80 - 95


----------



## TommyFranks

Starting to think it's a fan issue. Unless I set it manually to 100% GPU-Z only reads it as between 10 and 135 RPM. Was reading 10RPM for the longest time while idle on the default auto fan setting


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyFranks*
> 
> Starting to think it's a fan issue. Unless I set it manually to 100% GPU-Z only reads it as between 10 and 135 RPM. Was reading 10RPM for the longest time while idle on the default auto fan setting


Check the power cables from your psu to your card.
Make sure the card is fit in snugly.
Make sure the power cable of the fan is connected to the card fully.

How old is the card? Able to RMA it?
If not just set the fan manually to whatever you feel comfortable.
I use 75% and can't hear them.


----------



## TommyFranks

Cables look good, I'll give the fan cable a reseat. It's odd. When I set to 75% it doesn't spin up at all. It will ONLY spin up if I set it to 100%. So odd. It's either howling at 3000RPM or silent at <150RPM, no in-between, maybe a bad fan?

RMA may be the way to go, though I doubt they'd like that I reapplied thermal paste, we'll see


----------



## jason387

Is this a good score for a 7870?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is this a good score for a 7870?


I'm having issues with my PC atm, If i can get a run into today on my 7870xt we can compare.
(not the same card, but it should give a rough idea.)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm having issues with my PC atm, If i can get a run into today on my 7870xt we can compare.
> (not the same card, but it should give a rough idea.)


Awesome. What clocks do you run at?


----------



## Xoriam

1200/1500

tell me your clocks and i'll make a run on them as well.
and i'm guessing thats just the basic demo version of firestrike right?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 1200/1500
> 
> tell me your clocks and i'll make a run on them as well.
> and i'm guessing thats just the basic demo version of firestrike right?


Yeah it's the normal firestrike. I did run extreme once as well. This was run at 1180/1370Mhz. Elpida memory


----------



## Xoriam

Looks like I won't be able to run that test....

Firestrike causes my screen to go black and i have to hard reset the PC.

I tried downgrading to 14.4 and that didn't fix anything.


----------



## Lotharx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Is this a good score for a 7870?


My result: 1175/1500 stock voltage

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2698819

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2624704


----------



## VSG

Can I join?



That's probably the world's most unique Tahiti GPU thanks to a paint job and then a kid using a marker on it


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the world's most unique Tahiti GPU thanks to a paint job and then a kid using a marker on it


Lol dat paintjob tho.

now you just gotta put a racing stripe on it to add some speed


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotharx*
> 
> My result: 1175/1500 stock voltage
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2698819
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2624704


Wow. the 7870XT is quite a deal faster. Were there any cases where flashing the bios turned a 7870 into a 7870XT







?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Wow. the 7870XT is quite a deal faster. Were there any cases where flashing the bios turned a 7870 into a 7870XT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


7870 is a cut 79xx card
it should actually be labeled 7930.
but the 7870 and the 7870xt can roughly hit the same speeds. (not so much on the memory though)


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 7870 is a cut 79xx card
> it should actually be labeled 7930.
> but the 7870 and the 7870xt can roughly hit the same speeds. (not so much on the memory though)


True. But even at the same speeds the 7870XT is a tad bit faster. Quite a bit actually.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> True. But even at the same speeds the 7870XT is a tad bit faster. Quite a bit actually.


Thats most likely because the xt has 256 more stream processors


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thats most likely because the xt has 256 more stream processors


Not the Pitcairn core?


----------



## Xoriam

XT over Pitcairn there is 256 more stream processors directx 11.2 support which will be converted to directx 12 when its release according to recent statements (maybe pitcairn has that too i'm not sure)
die size is 140mm bigger
13.6gtexels/sec extra
140 gb/s extra bandwidth


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> XT over Pitcairn there is 256 more stream processors directx 11.2 support which will be converted to directx 12 when its release according to recent statements (maybe pitcairn has that too i'm not sure)
> die size is 140mm bigger
> 13.6gtexels/sec extra
> 140 gb/s extra bandwidth


Pitcairn has DX 11.2. Just checked GPU-Z


----------



## Xoriam

Nice!
Must have been an old write up.

Anyways I'll have a new valley post soon, I changed to 14.9 driver instead of the beta on a fresh install of windows 8.1 64 and the numbers are looking pretty damn good compared to what i had before.


----------



## Xoriam

1230/1570mhz
1786 points
Thats a nice increase.
I'm wondering if I'll get over 1800 when my new ssd gets here.
It might bring up my min fps drops between scenes.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 1230/1570mhz
> 1786 points
> Thats a nice increase.
> I'm wondering if I'll get over 1800 when my new ssd gets here.
> It might bring up my min fps drops between scenes.


That's a good score


----------



## madmalkav

I'm thinking about watercooling the a VTX3D 7870 Black Edition with an universal GPU block and add something to the VRMs too. The photo of the board is the one on the first post.

The hetashink sitting on the VRMs is about 10mm wide, and a generic VRM block like the SWX60 is about 15mm wide, so it will sit in top of those resistances on the left of the VRMs. I suppose that the copper touching that will be BAD, so any ideas on how to sit that piece there without causing fireworks?

EDIT: also, what should I use with VRMs, thermal pads or non conductive paste?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> EDIT: also, what should I use with VRMs, thermal pads or non conductive paste?


Pads. Defenetly pads.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> I'm thinking about watercooling the a VTX3D 7870 Black Edition with an universal GPU block and add something to the VRMs too. The photo of the board is the one on the first post.
> 
> The hetashink sitting on the VRMs is about 10mm wide, and a generic VRM block like the SWX60 is about 15mm wide, so it will sit in top of those resistances on the left of the VRMs. I suppose that the copper touching that will be BAD, so any ideas on how to sit that piece there without causing fireworks?
> 
> EDIT: also, what should I use with VRMs, thermal pads or non conductive paste?


Ghetto? Yes. Does it work? Yes. Do I care how ghetto it is? No. I'm using an universal EK VGA Supremacy block on there these days though, full custom loop.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ghetto? Yes. Does it work? Yes. Do I care how ghetto it is? No. I'm using an universal EK VGA Supremacy block on there these days though, full custom loop.


Go home heatsink, you're drunk.

(how does it perform?)


----------



## madmalkav

Thanks guys. Pads are non conductive, so no problem if they touch that resistances near the VRMs, right?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Go home heatsink, you're drunk.
> 
> (how does it perform?)


With little/no direct airflow maybe 5C better than stock. With direct airflow much, much better. Anywhere from 10-20C+ depending on how much airflow. Heatsinks are all about direct airflow.

I used a thermal pad that only covers the mosfets. The rest of the heatsink has a piece of plastic taped to it (lol) so those capacitors and things don't short. Those pics might not show it, added it later on.

You could also take that MST-88 and dremel it in half or something so that it only covers the mosfets and nothing else. I didn't have a dremel or similar cutting tool at the time.


----------



## Horsemama1956

With no info on the GTX 960 and possible delay I grabbed one of these on Kijiji last night for $80 to tide me over until next year. Got it undervolted to 1050 and clocked at 1125/1600 with +5 on the power limit. Gonna see how low I can get the voltage and still get 1100+ on the core.


----------



## M3TAl

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> With no info on the GTX 960 and possible delay I grabbed one of these on Kijiji last night for $80 to tide me over until next year. Got it undervolted to 1050 and clocked at 1125/1600 with +5 on the power limit. Gonna see how low I can get the voltage and still get 1100+ on the core.


Wow. Mine takes 1.23V for 1150.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> W
> Wow. Mine takes 1.23V for 1150.


Mine does 1240 on 1,150


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Mine does 1240 on 1,150


What about at 1.3V?


----------



## Hueristic

Nice got my RMA back and the card is garbage. Complete Memory failure. And people wonder why I don't like to RMA for a fan.


----------



## aaronsta1

That happened to me with my msi card. I had to call them and make them send me a retail package.


----------



## madmalkav

My VTX3D 7870 fan won't spin at less than 80% speed, making it go to crazy temps, then spinning like mad making a lot of noise, then stoping again and repeating the cicle.

As I hope to watercool it soon, is there anything I can try to temporary fix it?


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> My VTX3D 7870 fan won't spin at less than 80% speed, making it go to crazy temps, then spinning like mad making a lot of noise, then stoping again and repeating the cicle.
> 
> As I hope to watercool it soon, is there anything I can try to temporary fix it?


Have you tried setting a fan curve?

My Sapphire card is voltage locked I think. Is there a way to unlock?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What about at 1.3V?


I can get 1300/1600 but it's not safely operable.
everything above what i'm using now requires more power and inturn too much heat.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I can get 1300/1600 but it's not safely operable.
> everything above what i'm using now requires more power and inturn too much heat.


Can I see your 3D Mark 11 score at 1300Mhz on the core?


----------



## madmalkav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan*
> 
> Have you tried setting a fan curve?


Yes but the fan will report 100rpm while not really moving until it hits 80% speed, than it starts spinning at about 2800 or 3000 rpms.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can I see your 3D Mark 11 score at 1300Mhz on the core?


I'd gladly do it, but it would probably kill my card.
remember i can't get futuremark stuff to work either


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'd gladly do it, but it would probably kill my card.
> remember i can't get futuremark stuff to work either


Give it a go


----------



## Horsemama1956

Grabbed a Gelid Icy Vision REV.2 off Kijiji for $10 bucks today. At stock volts I'm at 1200\1625 and temps top out at 54 in Valley and mid 40s in gaming.. Pretty sweet.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=hn5ap


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> Yes but the fan will report 100rpm while not really moving until it hits 80% speed, than it starts spinning at about 2800 or 3000 rpms.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> Yes but the fan will report 100rpm while not really moving until it hits 80% speed, than it starts spinning at about 2800 or 3000 rpms.


Your fan may be broken, there are good tips to easily create cheap DIY cooling systems on the first page, for ex.: http://www.overclock.net/t/1355164/ohhgouramis-gpu-pci-fan-mod

In the meantime you can keep testing your hardware, by exporting your bios with CPU-Z, and open it with ATI_VBE7 and check if fan profile is correctly set in the bios


----------



## madmalkav

It is correctly set in the BIOS. Also it does the same if I change the fan profile on Afterburner: it won't spin until you ask it to spin at 75-80%, it works ok at that speeds but less it stops. It isn't obstructed, it spins ok so I supose it is an electronics issue.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Hey guys, I have 2, 7870 Ghz cards but they are Pitcairn. I can't find a thread specifically for those, would it be ok if I join the conversation anyway?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Hey guys, I have 2, 7870 Ghz cards but they are Pitcairn. I can't find a thread specifically for those, would it be ok if I join the conversation anyway?


I'm a part of the conversation and look at my GPU


----------



## sjwpwpro

Thanks, just wanted to make sure. After looking at your score...man I need a new CPU. Mine will go faster i just don't want to pump more voltage through it right now its at 4356.36 @ 1.472 Volts. Temps are fine I just don't feel good about more voltage. My cards right now are at 1225/1350 and my (free version) vantage score is 8801.


----------



## jason387

Can you run firestrike. My GPU firestrike score was 6500.


----------



## sjwpwpro

here is the link : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4439404

Never mind the time thing it is a valid score, it just for some reason will not play through the demo, the demo starts then my driver crashes and then it starts the test as normal and runs fine. i cant figure out why other than it does not like my drivers.

Sorry just noticed that you have one card, would you like me to run it again with one card?

I can if you would like, though I am about to retire for the evening I can run it and post it tomorrow or PM it to you if you would like.

Also do you know what a safe voltage is for these cards? I have not yet found what the max suggested voltage is. right now I am still pushing them and the voltage is set at 1.3 max with +15 power limit, my temps are fine but don't want to damage the cards with to much voltage.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> here is the link : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4439404
> 
> Never mind the time thing it is a valid score, it just for some reason will not play through the demo, the demo starts then my driver crashes and then it starts the test as normal and runs fine. i cant figure out why other than it does not like my drivers.
> 
> Sorry just noticed that you have one card, would you like me to run it again with one card?
> 
> I can if you would like, though I am about to retire for the evening I can run it and post it tomorrow or PM it to you if you would like.
> 
> Also do you know what a safe voltage is for these cards? I have not yet found what the max suggested voltage is. right now I am still pushing them and the voltage is set at 1.3 max with +15 power limit, my temps are fine but don't want to damage the cards with to much voltage.


I think 1.3v is the max. Please do run it with 1 card if you can


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Hey guys, I have 2, 7870 Ghz cards but they are Pitcairn. I can't find a thread specifically for those, would it be ok if I join the conversation anyway?


you would probably be more at home in the 270x group. since your card is the same as a 270x just came out before the name change.

oh and the tahiti le cards willl get about 500 more score in firestrike clock for clock.


----------



## Xoriam

Yes 7870xt is more similar to a 7950 then a 7870.

Should be called 7930, no idea why they didn't go with that name.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yes 7870xt is more similar to a 7950 then a 7870.
> 
> Should be called 7930, no idea why they didn't go with that name.


cause that would imply it still has the 386 bit memory.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yes 7870xt is more similar to a 7950 then a 7870.
> 
> Should be called 7930, no idea why they didn't go with that name.


Probably because of the 5830, which was not all that good and people still remember.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> you would probably be more at home in the 270x group. since your card is the same as a 270x just came out before the name change.
> 
> oh and the tahiti le cards willl get about 500 more score in firestrike clock for clock.


Ok thanks.


----------



## TommyFranks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> Yes but the fan will report 100rpm while not really moving until it hits 80% speed, than it starts spinning at about 2800 or 3000 rpms.


Mine does the exact same thing. Have it set to 100% currently and "tolerating" the noise. May look into some alternate cooling options


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyFranks*
> 
> Mine does the exact same thing. Have it set to 100% currently and "tolerating" the noise. May look into some alternate cooling options


Look at oats2012's guide on the OP. It's pretty much the cheapest solution for fixing the bad temps on these cards.


----------



## Xoriam

If some of you guys aren't able to reach high OCs, for example 1230+ core 1550+ mem
I reccomend you flash to the Sapphire BIOS.

I tried flashing to the .32 bios and my results were way worse than the sapphire ones.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If some of you guys aren't able to reach high OCs, for example 1230+ core 1550+ mem
> I reccomend you flash to the Sapphire BIOS.
> 
> I tried flashing to the .32 bios and my results were way worse than the sapphire ones.


Which Sapphire Bios?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Which Sapphire Bios?


in OP
Sapphire only has 1 bios


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If some of you guys aren't able to reach high OCs, for example 1230+ core 1550+ mem
> I reccomend you flash to the Sapphire BIOS.
> 
> I tried flashing to the .32 bios and my results were way worse than the sapphire ones.


All chips/silicon is different. My card is Sapphire with modded Sapphire bios, 1230 is out of the question except maybe benching. Also I lose performance if even raising the memory 5 MHz.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Tech Support (Althon Micro)
> To
> Me
> CC
> [email protected]
> Oct 22 at 4:14 PM
> This message contains blocked images.
> 
> xxxx,
> 
> If that is the case, I don't doubt your knowledge in computers, I will ask my RMA department to offer another RMA# and call tag for you to ship your card back to us on our expense. But we will have to test the card to make sure it does have issues, if incase we do not find anything wrong with the card, you will be responsible for sending fund in to have the card ship back to you, but since we are positive that the card is defective, that shouldn't be an issue.


Quote:


> Please return the following item under RMA# Rxxxx. We can send you a prepaid UPS shipping label or upgrade your 2nd time RMA replacement
> to HD7950 3GB GDDR5 PCI-E OC 11196-10 without the prepaid shipping label. You can find the attached picture for reference .
> Please let us know which one you would prefer .
> 
> RMA# Rxxxxx 2nd time RMA
> 
> TYPE OF RETURN: Repair/Replacement
> HD7870XT 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E


This is why I Buy Sapphire.


----------



## tugger434

havent been on here in a while thought id share where i am, ive been through the big cooling fans on heatsink ect, current setup is, 2 60 mm fans on each end of the sink, i found the 120s the centre of the fans covered the sink and only air was being blown past, current temps overclocked to 1180 benchmarking barely reaches 50


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> This is why I Buy Sapphire.


They're replacing my R9 290 Tri-X with a R9 290 Vapor-X... the badass one with a backplate, a light up temperature changing LED Sapphire logo, leds on the back of it etc. Basically the best card they currently make that wasn't available when I got my Tri-X. They're doing this because the Tri-X had a nasty fan rattling issue, where the fans would make a terrible grinding noise at high rpm. Since I have two Tri-X and they BOTH have the rattling noise, I'm gonna RMA the one I currently have and see if they'll send me another Vapor-X as a replacement or not (my rig looks good... of course I want matching cards.)

Congrats on your 7950 upgrade, it's only gonna make a marginal difference but that's still really cool of them.

I don't get why people hate on Althon Micro, this is my third RMA with them and they are always courteous and give excellent, fast service. From the time I got my RMA approved, it generally takes less than two weeks to get a new card, which is as good as it gets and probably realistically as fast as the process can go. Maybe the people who get bad service act like a-holes towards them or something?

(Nevermind, I continue to buy Sapphire cards because they have great coolers and they are voltage unlocked. Their high end cards also have guaranteed Hynix RAM.)


----------



## SalmonTaco

Well guys I upgraded to a GTX 970 but sold my 7870 MYST to a friend - he moved up from a GTS 450! He said it is a huge improvement, BF4 is way more playable now for him. Someday I may help him do the Red Mod if a Seidon 120M can be found for cheap.

Thanks to you all for the help along the way - I loved my "7930"!!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> Well guys I upgraded to a GTX 970 but sold my 7870 MYST to a friend - he moved up from a GTS 450! He said it is a huge improvement, BF4 is way more playable now for him. Someday I may help him do the Red Mod if a Seidon 120M can be found for cheap.
> 
> Thanks to you all for the help along the way - I loved my "7930"!!


Don't mean to rain on the party, But doesn't the 7870xt typically reach overclocking limits before cooling limits?
Especially with the myst, making a red mod might be useless.
Most don't even have much voltage control apart from powerboard, and modifing bios doesn't seem to unlock it either.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I'd always thought it would be worth it to reduce the noise. I ran my card at 1150 but had to keep the fans spinning fast (and loud). It always ran great - just a little too loud for my taste.

EDIT: I remembered that I actually ran my card at 1175, not 1150.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I'd always thought it would be worth it to reduce the noise. I ran my card at 1150 but had to keep the fans spinning fast (and loud). It always ran great - just a little too loud for my taste.


Absolutly then, you could even leave the fans OFF on the rad with manual fancontrol and only turn them on once it hits 50c
the passing water from the pump will keep it cool enough untill it really starts working.


----------



## M3TAl

The problem is VRM temps at 1.3V, not necessarily the core.


----------



## M0reP0wer

What is the effective memory clock on sapphire 7870 xt?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> What is the effective memory clock on sapphire 7870 xt?


1500x4 = 6000.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Thanks. I am curious where you got the 4 from though? (not that I don't believe you just wondering for when I analyse other cards)


----------



## Xoriam

Maybe you guys can help me out

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522381/problem-when-moding-flashing-bios

(trying to fix this so I can run linux on dual boot)


----------



## Xoriam

Fixed the Issue,
I made a guide for it.
I actually get higher FPS and higher score in valley now than I did in MSI afterburner. 0 throttling whatsoever

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522381/guide-how-to-bios-mod-cards-that-require-power-limit-for-overclocking-to-stop-throttling


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I've sold the gpu for 110$, so I no longer belong here...
> Thx for your help and info guys, If everything goes alright, I'll be joining 280x club in a week with Powercolor 280x TurboDuo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Thanks. I am curious where you got the 4 from though? (not that I don't believe you just wondering for when I analyse other cards)


GDDR's effective memory clock is dependent on the data lines it has. GDDR5 has 4, so it's 4x the memory clock (I believe). So it's 1500x4 or 1250x4 etc. A card with GDDR3 for example would be 2x because of only having half the number.


----------



## donjeuw

As we are in the topic, I experience issues with memory at stock clock on my Sapphire 7870XT,
currently my system is unstable with 1100/[email protected], I will have every now and then a crash in BF4 with green squares on the display and looping sound,
1100/[email protected] is rockstable, tested for 2 months with no issues and I'm currently testing 1100/[email protected],
My temps seem ok though: 65° on the core and 74° on the vrm, I set the same clocks for 3D and Boost in gpu bios

Do you have any idea where it comes from or advice?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> As we are in the topic, I experience issues with memory at stock clock on my Sapphire 7870XT,
> currently my system is unstable with 1100/[email protected], I will have every now and then a crash in BF4 with green squares on the display and looping sound,
> 1100/[email protected] is rockstable, tested for 2 months with no issues and I'm currently testing 1100/[email protected],
> My temps seem ok though: 65° on the core and 74° on the vrm, I set the same clocks for 3D and Boost in gpu bios
> 
> Do you have any idea where it comes from or advice?


1150v might be too low.. you can try 1188v if it has that option in bios.

i used to run my xfx cards 1150/1500 @ 1188v but i lowered the memory down to 1400. i didnt notice any drop in performance. i only lost like 100 score in firestrike, but on the xfx cards the memory is 1250 stock.. not sure if running them 1500 is safe, didnt want to burn them up.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> 1150v might be too low.. you can try 1188v if it has that option in bios.
> 
> i used to run my xfx cards 1150/1500 @ 1188v but i lowered the memory down to 1400. i didnt notice any drop in performance. i only lost like 100 score in firestrike, but on the xfx cards the memory is 1250 stock.. not sure if running them 1500 is safe, didnt want to burn them up.


I second this, 1150 might be too low, try 1188.
But I do not agree with the lowering your memory clock part.
The 7870xt memory is designed to run at 1500mhz+

I'm currently running 1230/1560


----------



## RaXelliX

Intresting. It does look like my current OC is very cooling dependant. Ironicly i had accidently disconnected one of my fans when i added an extra SSD for games (Crucial MX100 256GB). I had ran the card with one fan for about a month (should be dual). I only noticed last week that temps were suspiciously high even during low load games that should not get the card hot. Also had some hard freezes wich were no doubt because of the diminished cooling.

Images of my custom solution. The fans are 2x Corsair SP120 High Static Pressure non PWM variants:


----------



## M3TAl

I get random BSOD with my MX100 while afk, maybe once every two weeks. Remember seeing some others with the issue on Crucial forums. Oh and it doesn't work in RAID with AMD chipset (some other SSD's don't either, thanks AMD).


----------



## Xoriam

Do you have it connected to marvell ports? IF so that could be the reason you're bsoding

I have crucial mx100 and I haven't had a single crash of anything since i got it.
Installed on intel sata ports ofc.


----------



## M3TAl

AFAIK all ports are AMD SB950 (six ports). Besides these issues it's pretty nice.

The RAID thing is most likely an AMD problem. And when I say RAID I don't mean using more than one SSD in RAID config. When the controller is in RAID the SSD literally disappears making it impossible to boot off of or see in Windows. Found it happens on some Samsung SSD's (with totally different controller) on AMD 9XX chipsets too.

After this BSOD occurs the system will not reboot and basically can't see the SSD. It has to be powered down first.

There are quite a few of these types of posts on Crucial forums: http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Crucial-SSDs/MX100-BSOD/td-p/155695


----------



## RaXelliX

Nope i dont think i've had any MX100 related BSOD-s here yet. Using it behind Intel controller (i have disabled Marvell controller).


----------



## M3TAl

Upon first receiving the SSD I had hope for a firmware update maybe helping with both these issues, have yet to see one. Having an SSD that doesn't work on an AMD RAID controller is pretty sad.

Crucial was informed of this problem but either Crucial doesn't care, AMD doesn't care, or they both don't. It's really hard to say if the blame is entirely AMD's fault or a combination of the two. Crucial should work with AMD to fix it IMO. Shouldn't you want your new all-around great performer SSD to work as best as possible on all platforms?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> AFAIK all ports are AMD SB950 (six ports). Besides these issues it's pretty nice.
> 
> The RAID thing is most likely an AMD problem. And when I say RAID I don't mean using more than one SSD in RAID config. When the controller is in RAID the SSD literally disappears making it impossible to boot off of or see in Windows. Found it happens on some Samsung SSD's (with totally different controller) on AMD 9XX chipsets too.
> 
> After this BSOD occurs the system will not reboot and basically can't see the SSD. It has to be powered down first.
> 
> There are quite a few of these types of posts on Crucial forums: http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Crucial-SSDs/MX100-BSOD/td-p/155695


i dont want to sound obvious but what you speak of is what happens when you dont push F8 and install 3rd party drivers for the raid controller..

you can install windows but when it reboots the controller drops out and you get a blue screen.


----------



## spp85

Buddies my 2 year old Sapphire 7870XT died and send for RMA. I am wondering which card I will get as replacement. Does anyone here have an idea about the probable GPU that I get as replacement


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spp85*
> 
> Buddies my 2 year old Sapphire 7870XT died and send for RMA. I am wondering which card I will get as replacement. Does anyone here have an idea about the probable GPU that I get as replacement


R9 280 3GB. Even my Sapphire 7870 died. I'm starting to think it's just Sapphire. My GPU started artifacting as the computer boots up and then the display goes off. A few hours before this happened I was playing BF3 and I got black and grey vertical lines on the screen. Anyone knows what could have gone wrong?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> i dont want to sound obvious but what you speak of is what happens when you dont push F8 and install 3rd party drivers for the raid controller..
> 
> you can install windows but when it reboots the controller drops out and you get a blue screen.


Again the raid worked fine with mechanical. I was on latest AMD drivers at the time. With os on raid-0 mechanical drives the drive wouldn't hot swap, nor would it boot with fresh os install in raid mode.

The drive literally disappears from the bios. Gone from existence. Until you use ide or sata.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> R9 280 3GB. Even my Sapphire 7870 died. I'm starting to think it's just Sapphire. My GPU started artifacting as the computer boots up and then the display goes off. A few hours before this happened I was playing BF3 and I got black and grey vertical lines on the screen. Anyone knows what could have gone wrong?


I already answered this in a different thread for you, Jason.

It isn't Sapphire GPUs in general, it's Sapphire 7870s that essentially had bad batches and are very problematic.

Instead of complaining, RMA the card, and I'm sure Sapphire will send you one that doesn't have this problem.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I already answered this in a different thread for you, Jason.
> 
> It isn't Sapphire GPUs in general, it's Sapphire 7870s that essentially had bad batches and are very problematic.
> 
> Instead of complaining, RMA the card, and I'm sure Sapphire will send you one that doesn't have this problem.


Yeah I will RMA it. How long does the RMA usually take?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yeah I will RMA it. How long does the RMA usually take?


A week or two. My RMA took around a week and a half.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> A week or two. My RMA took around a week and a half.


Cool. Thanks


----------



## neurotix

I RMA'ed my Tri-X about a week and a half ago too.

They make you pay for shipping.







However, since YOU'RE paying that means you can pay more for something like priority mail so they get your card faster.


----------



## jason387

In India its a little different. We have to give it to a shop which deals with Sapphire. Its a place called Aditya Infotech. My friend has given his 7950 in, so far its been a week and no news whatsoever.


----------



## Hueristic

Got my 7950 today. I shipped the 7870Xt just under 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Got my 7950 today. I shipped the 7870Xt just under 2 weeks ago.


Did you ship it to Sapphire?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Did you ship it to Sapphire?


YUP.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/4710#post_23043313


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> YUP.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/4710#post_23043313


If I send my Sapphire 7870 what GPU will I get back?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> If I send my Sapphire 7870 what GPU will I get back?


Sapphire 7870


----------



## neurotix

How are we supposed to know?


----------



## btupsx

Anyone actively folding on an XT? Average PPD for Core 17's?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Anyone actively folding on an XT? Average PPD for Core 17's?


Well, on P13000 a 7970 gets 120k PPD at a decent overclock, like 1100/1600mhz.

I would think that a 7950 would get a little less than that. An XT would probably get somewhere in the range of 100,000 PPD, more likely a little less than that.


----------



## voxox

For anyone who actually cares, I own HD 7950 'Monica' (Yes,the label on the back says that) aka HD 7930







This is basically a Tahiti with 32 CUs are disabled.

I bought 5 of them for dirt cheap price from a developer who didn't need them anymore. Currently, I own only 2 of them. Sold 3 of them to my brothers.

Here is what I did so far.
Initially, it showed only 768 shaders on the original bios.
Then, I flashed it with ATI HD7950 bios (Device ID 1002 - 679A) and whoop 1536 shaders. I tried flashing it with HD 7970 bios, but that failed.

I picked up their TDP to 210 watts with +/- 20% from 163 watts. Flashed the bios with Core: 1125mhz and memroy: 1350mhz. Now when I overclock, I don't get the downlocking









Ran 3DMark 11 benchmark at 11:50mhz and here is what I got.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8932494




What you guys think?
These cards are basically HD7900 series reference design PCBs. I just need a xfire bridge to test 2 of them.


----------



## neurotix

Um, wow, those are pretty cool.

Had no idea something like that existed.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxox*
> 
> For anyone who actually cares, I own HD 7950 'Monica' (Yes,the label on the back says that) aka HD 7930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is basically a Tahiti with 32 CUs are disabled.
> 
> I bought 5 of them for dirt cheap price from a developer who didn't need them anymore. Currently, I own only 2 of them. Sold 3 of them to my brothers.
> 
> Here is what I did so far.
> Initially, it showed only 768 shaders on the original bios.
> Then, I flashed it with ATI HD7950 bios (Device ID 1002 - 679A) and whoop 1536 shaders. I tried flashing it with HD 7970 bios, but that failed.
> 
> I picked up their TDP to 210 watts with +/- 20% from 163 watts. Flashed the bios with Core: 1125mhz and memroy: 1350mhz. Now when I overclock, I don't get the downlocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran 3DMark 11 benchmark at 11:50mhz and here is what I got.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8932494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think?
> These cards are basically HD7900 series reference design PCBs. I just need a xfire bridge to test 2 of them.


Curious how many VRM phases it has (not familiar with stock 7950 design) because the 7870 XT is lacking in VRM.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Well, on P13000 a 7970 gets 120k PPD at a decent overclock, like 1100/1600mhz.
> 
> I would think that a 7950 would get a little less than that. An XT would probably get somewhere in the range of 100,000 PPD, more likely a little less than that.


Thanks, that is around what I thought; extrapolating from FAHBench led me to believe in the neighborhood of 90,000-98,000. 7950 can pull up to 115,000, so not too shabby. I had an XT before Core 17's were predominate, and the output left me unimpressed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxox*
> 
> For anyone who actually cares, I own HD 7950 'Monica' (Yes,the label on the back says that) aka HD 7930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is basically a Tahiti with 32 CUs are disabled.
> 
> I bought 5 of them for dirt cheap price from a developer who didn't need them anymore. Currently, I own only 2 of them. Sold 3 of them to my brothers.
> 
> Here is what I did so far.
> Initially, it showed only 768 shaders on the original bios.
> Then, I flashed it with ATI HD7950 bios (Device ID 1002 - 679A) and whoop 1536 shaders. I tried flashing it with HD 7970 bios, but that failed.
> 
> I picked up their TDP to 210 watts with +/- 20% from 163 watts. Flashed the bios with Core: 1125mhz and memroy: 1350mhz. Now when I overclock, I don't get the downlocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran 3DMark 11 benchmark at 11:50mhz and here is what I got.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8932494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think?
> These cards are basically HD7900 series reference design PCBs. I just need a xfire bridge to test 2 of them.


Nice score, and awesome find! Never seen those in the wild before.


----------



## donjeuw

Hello there,

I am preparing my Sapphire HD7870XT for Assassin's Creed Unity and did quite a strong OC, I'd like to have your recommendation about temps

I jumped from 1100/[email protected]; max temps = 65°core/ 74° vrm
to 1170/[email protected]; max temps = 70°core/ 92° vrm

Temps are recorded on unigine Valley Ultra settings 1080p, I locked fan speed to 43% for noise purpose,
Also I must say that my card doesn't handle 1500Mhz memory clock, if I set it to that frequency, my display will crash and show green squares, but no big deal, 1450mhz is totally fine and working,

What do you think of my gpu temps, is it too much? Also I'm concerned with vrm temps, which drastically increased,

Thanks a lot,


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I am preparing my Sapphire HD7870XT for Assassin's Creed Unity and did quite a strong OC, I'd like to have your recommendation about temps
> 
> I jumped from 1100/[email protected]; max temps = 65°core/ 74° vrm
> to 1170/[email protected]; max temps = 70°core/ 92° vrm
> 
> Temps are recorded on unigine Valley Ultra settings 1080p, I locked fan speed to 43% for noise purpose,
> Also I must say that my card doesn't handle 1500Mhz memory clock, if I set it to that frequency, my display will crash and show green squares, but no big deal, 1450mhz is totally fine and working,
> 
> What do you think of my gpu temps, is it too much? Also I'm concerned with vrm temps, which drastically increased,
> 
> Thanks a lot,


Both temps are fine. 92C on the vrm is a tad high for what you would want, but it is in no way dangerous. These VRM's wont start getting damaged until about 115c, give or take a few celsius. Making a custom fan profile is always a good idea to have a greater balance of noise to fan speed ratio during different scenarios as opposed to a fixed fan speed.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Both temps are fine. 92C on the vrm is a tad high for what you would want, but it is in no way dangerous. These VRM's wont start getting damaged until about 115c, give or take a few celsius. Making a custom fan profile is always a good idea to have a greater balance of noise to fan speed ratio during different scenarios as opposed to a fixed fan speed.


Well, as I only noticed a ~3% improvement in 3Dmark11, I judged it wasn't worth the higher temps/noise, and got back to 1100/[email protected], I also noticed microlags in BF4, so I definitely made up my mind to not OCing more, anyway, thx for the precisions


----------



## crayneogeo

In the ever evolving PC, I finally got around to updating the second 7870 to water cooling. I had picked up 2xh50 refurbs from newegg at 25 bucks each and the brackets so I have about 100 in the cooling. Benching shows them to run in the 50's with the fans running at about 1k rpm (very quiet).. It is a great setup that required no modding except cutting a notch in the case for the tubes of the H50's. I also have updated to a 4970K, so I should be all set for the next year or so,


----------



## bebius

Has anynone tried Far Cry 4 on this card? This game's trying to fry my card... Running @1100 Mhz +10 Power and with the stock fans @100% my temperature is reaching 82C while I hit 72C on Heaven.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Has anynone tried Far Cry 4 on this card? This game's trying to fry my card... Running @1100 Mhz +10 Power and with the stock fans @100% my temperature is reaching 82C while I hit 72C on Heaven.


82c is not too hot.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Has anynone tried Far Cry 4 on this card? This game's trying to fry my card... Running @1100 Mhz +10 Power and with the stock fans @100% my temperature is reaching 82C while I hit 72C on Heaven.


My card also runs hotter compared to other games :/

Also is your clocks staying at 1100mhz, and what drivers are you using?

I've noticed when playing FC4 my clocks 975(stock) is constantly fluctuating down to 925, its even dropped down to 0 a few times.
FC4 is the only game this is happening to, I've been playing bf4 and other games for a while without any fluctuating

it also does this on more then one driver, 14.4 14.11.1Beta and 14.11.2


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> My card also runs hotter compared to other games :/
> 
> Also is your clocks staying at 1100mhz, and what drivers are you using?
> 
> I've noticed when playing FC4 my clocks 975(stock) is constantly fluctuating down to 925, its even dropped down to 0 a few times.
> FC4 is the only game this is happening to, I've been playing bf4 and other games for a while without any fluctuating
> 
> it also does this on more then one driver, 14.4 14.11.1Beta and 14.11.2


You're hitting the TDP limit. Different games use the card differently, thus pull more or less wattage. Raise TDP limit, lower voltage, or edit the BIOS.


----------



## iambanana

Where can i get the stock fan for powercolor cooler. I searched from ebay but nothing.


----------



## bebius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> My card also runs hotter compared to other games :/
> 
> Also is your clocks staying at 1100mhz, and what drivers are you using?
> 
> I've noticed when playing FC4 my clocks 975(stock) is constantly fluctuating down to 925, its even dropped down to 0 a few times.
> FC4 is the only game this is happening to, I've been playing bf4 and other games for a while without any fluctuating
> 
> it also does this on more then one driver, 14.4 14.11.1Beta and 14.11.2


I am using the latest beta amd drivers that came out 2-3 days ago. To stop the fluctuation you may try M3TAl's method posted in the 1st page.


----------



## bebius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> 82c is not too hot.


How come it's not to hot? I think 80C is the rated temp for this card. I get crushes after playing for a while at 82-83C with sound looping hard and I have to hard reset.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> How come it's not to hot? I think 80C is the rated temp for this card. I get crushes after playing for a while at 82-83C with sound looping hard and I have to hard reset.


if your card is crashing then you are overclocking it too high or not enough voltage..

these cards dont start throttling until like 105c

in my crossfire setup the top card gets to 80c all the time. the bottom one is usually around 75c

im running them 1150/1500 @ 1.188v

one thing you can do is setup a custom fan profile. i have mine setup so the fan is 100% at 60c
the stock profile the fans usually dont hit 100% until 90c.


----------



## bebius

I had a custom aggro fan profile. I lowered the voltage for first time to 1150mV and for now I 'm running fc4 @1100 Mhz and temps around 65C. I noticed that dc current dropped about 20%. Maybe my problem was vrm temps going too high like 120C.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You're hitting the TDP limit. Different games use the card differently, thus pull more or less wattage. Raise TDP limit, lower voltage, or edit the BIOS.


how do I change the tdp? is that the power limit slider? I've set that up to 10% with stock clocks and it still drops down to 925 when playing FC4. D:

I've never changed my bios and I don't know how its currently the sapphire 0.30 which is one of the recommended.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> how do I change the tdp? is that the power limit slider? I've set that up to 10% with stock clocks and it still drops down to 925 when playing FC4. D:
> 
> I've never changed my bios and I don't know how its currently the sapphire 0.30 which is one of the recommended.


Yea the power limit slider is how you change your TDP. Turn it to the max and see if the fluctuations still happen.

A lot of factors can cause clock fluctuations, like unoptimized games. Open up GPU-Z and look for anything unusual, i.e., weird looking graphs on GPU utilization, really high temps, etc.

Have you tried overclocking your GPU?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Yea the power limit slider is how you change your TDP. Turn it to the max and see if the fluctuations still happen.
> 
> A lot of factors can cause clock fluctuations, like unoptimized games. Open up GPU-Z and look for anything unusual, i.e., weird looking graphs on GPU utilization, really high temps, etc.
> 
> Have you tried overclocking your GPU?


Yea I have OC'd it before but its been flakey depending on drivers.
I couldn't overclock AT ALL from 13.12 until 14.4, I'd either get crazy amounts of heat(like throttling on stock clocks kinda heat), or my screen would lose signal if i moved it past 975, but with the most recent drivers I have been able to OC with 1100 using 15% power limit/ 85% fan speed and I wouldn't go above 80cGPU/90VRMs with the 14.11.1beta and 14.11.2 beta drivers without it fluctuating, except FC4.
When I run ACU my clocks stay at 1100, 100% of the time, but if i run fc4, it fluctuates as soon as I load in.









I was wondering if it was just the boost clocks, but if I lower the clock to 925, then it lowers to 864, so it lowers itself regardless of the clock I set.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Yea I have OC'd it before but its been flakey depending on drivers.
> I couldn't overclock AT ALL from 13.12 until 14.4, I'd either get crazy amounts of heat(like throttling on stock clocks kinda heat), or my screen would lose signal if i moved it past 975, but with the most recent drivers I have been able to OC with 1100 using 15% power limit/ 85% fan speed and I wouldn't go above 80cGPU/90VRMs with the 14.11.1beta and 14.11.2 beta drivers without it fluctuating, except FC4.
> When I run ACU my clocks stay at 1100, 100% of the time, but if i run fc4, it fluctuates as soon as I load in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if it was just the boost clocks, but if I lower the clock to 925, then it lowers to 864, so it lowers itself regardless of the clock I set.


it kind of sounds like you may have gotten one of those cards with a massive amount of thermal paste applied to it..
one of my cards acted like yours did when i first bought it.. went up to 100c when playing games.. clocked itself down to 925 from the 1000 factory stock.

if you loaded up gpu-z and ran a game it looked like an earthquake on the clock graph..

i took the heat sink off and it looked like they used the whole tube of tim on the die.. it was so thick i dont even think the heat sink was touching the metal spacer thing that is supposed to keep it flat.

i reapplied some thermaltake tg3 that my local store had in stock and its ran fine ever since.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> it kind of sounds like you may have gotten one of those cards with a massive amount of thermal paste applied to it..
> one of my cards acted like yours did when i first bought it.. went up to 100c when playing games.. clocked itself down to 925 from the 1000 factory stock.
> 
> if you loaded up gpu-z and ran a game it looked like an earthquake on the clock graph..
> 
> i took the heat sink off and it looked like they used the whole tube of tim on the die.. it was so thick i dont even think the heat sink was touching the metal spacer thing that is supposed to keep it flat.
> 
> i reapplied some thermaltake tg3 that my local store had in stock and its ran fine ever since.


I've gone through and re pasted myself a while back with mx-4 and it didnt change when I had the heat problems, my temps went back to normal when I went to new drivers.

with my current 14.11.2 drivers i can do 1100 with 15% power and not go above 80c, with the old drivers my temps would go to 90c on stock.
heat is not an issue anymore thankfully. My issue is only with my clocks fluctuating when playing fc4, they do not fluctuate with other games, I've been using my GPU for months without issue, without fluctuating, until FC4.

not only do my clocks drop from 975 to 925, occasionally it will drop completely to 0, then go back to its normal fluctuating, again Far cry 4 is the only game that this does this and nothing in my computer is overheating.

When I get back home I'll try running with 20% power limit on stock clocks but I find that absurd that someone would have to do that just for one game...


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I've gone through and re pasted myself a while back with mx-4 and it didnt change when I had the heat problems, my temps went back to normal when I went to new drivers.
> 
> with my current 14.11.2 drivers i can do 1100 with 15% power and not go above 80c, with the old drivers my temps would go to 90c on stock.
> heat is not an issue anymore thankfully. My issue is only with my clocks fluctuating when playing fc4, they do not fluctuate with other games, I've been using my GPU for months without issue, without fluctuating, until FC4.
> 
> not only do my clocks drop from 975 to 925, occasionally it will drop completely to 0, then go back to its normal fluctuating, again Far cry 4 is the only game that this does this.
> 
> When I get back home I'll try running with 20% power limit on stock clocks but I find that absurd that someone would have to do that just for one game...


i dont overclock with software.. so i increased my power limit and such from bios.

i have my 7870XTs at 1150/1500 @ 1.188v with 225w tdp.
they will easily do 1200/1500 but i dont really need the extra speed..

they dont run very hot, around 80c on the top one and 75c on the bottom one.

FC4 is a new game and the drivers are beta.. perhaps its just a driver issue.. aside from the clocks, does the game play ok?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> FC4 is a new game and the drivers are beta.. perhaps its just a driver issue.. aside from the clocks, does the game play ok?


Yea, I'm just summing up the issues for a bad driver and hope it gets sorted out.

The game runs fine most of the time getting around 40-50 fps avg with some drops to 30, but when my clocks drop to 0 randomly it causes the game to stutter which can be annoying when your driving or in a gunfight.
the 975 to 925 clock drops don't really lower my fps, but it makes my fps constantly go up and down by about 1-3fps.
I mainly wanted help with the clocks dropping to 0 for no reason and i mentioned the 975 to 925 fluctuating because it doesn't do it to other games.


----------



## RaXelliX

Have also been playing FC4 with this card. 1240/1500 @ 1.226mV with stock fan and shroud removed and two Corsair SP120-s installed instead. Paste changed to MX2 too. Core has been running around 80c wich is high but not critical or dangerous. Haven't monitored VRM-s tho so will post a GPU-Z screen after multi-hour play session sometime tomorrow.

*EDIT:* Running mostly Ultra @ 1920x1080 with SSAO, MSAA, Motion Blur OFF and no V-Sync. No other settings lowered. Runs ok tho obviously not steady 60fps. Looks great imo.

*EDIT 2:*


----------



## iambanana

That's weird. I raised memory clock to 1600 and core clock to 1100 but the furmark benchmark scores just stayd the same and temps went up.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iambanana*
> 
> That's weird. I raised memory clock to 1600 and core clock to 1100 but the furmark benchmark scores just stayd the same and temps went up.


that happened to me and it turned out to be my power supply..

these cards take a lot of power.. id make sure you have at least 70A on the 12v line.


----------



## iambanana

This just might be the problem. Thanks! I currently own a seasonic S12ii bronze 520W and have only 40A on 12V rails.


----------



## Kamycrs

Has anyone here Flashed our 7870 Tahiti LE's to R9 series? is that even possible?....


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> Has anyone here Flashed our 7870 Tahiti LE's to R9 series? is that even possible?....


i was wondering the same thing, but i doubt it.

i wish XFX would come up with a bios update to fix the flickering problem..

i think sapphire did with the joker card.. i wonder if you can flash that rom?


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> i was wondering the same thing, but i doubt it.
> 
> i wish XFX would come up with a bios update to fix the flickering problem..
> 
> i think sapphire did with the joker card.. i wonder if you can flash that rom?


I have tried all the bios versions! but the sapphire one seemed to be the best and the most stable which came with the card itself!....

Im not sure if anyone has done Flashing the 7870 Tahiti LE to a R9 bios?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> I have tried all the bios versions! but the sapphire one seemed to be the best and the most stable which came with the card itself!....
> 
> Im not sure if anyone has done Flashing the 7870 Tahiti LE to a R9 bios?


i have the XFX cards.. can i flash the joker rom on them?


----------



## donjeuw

I don't understand the purpose of flashing a card to a different bios?
To me it seems more logical to use your card manufacturer's bios and then mod it to your needs... can you highlight me?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> I don't understand the purpose of flashing a card to a different bios?
> To me it seems more logical to use your card manufacturer's bios and then mod it to your needs... can you highlight me?


in my case the XFX bios is broken and XFX doesnt even admit this card exists..

all tho i still havent figured out if i can safely flash the joker bios on this card or not..


----------



## donjeuw

Ok, so in your case, of course you have good reasons to try a different bios, I wish you good luck


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> in my case the XFX bios is broken and XFX doesnt even admit this card exists..
> 
> all tho i still havent figured out if i can safely flash the joker bios on this card or not..


The powercolor/vtx/club3d//sapphire cards have chl822x regulators but the xfx has a different one, AFAIK. So no, don't do it.


----------



## craige

Got an *7870 XT* when I done *RMA* !

Now, I never overclocked and I assume the best way to do it is via catalyst software overdrive tab.

So, do I just have to change settings in overdrive (GPU Clock, Memory Clock) and I am all set ?

BTW, I tried it already above method with 1100Mhz GPU Clock & 1550Mhz Memory clock its all stable.

Also, I aint touching power control settings at all, is it all good*?*

Do tellme if am doin anything wrong.


----------



## M3TAl

Not touching power settings and overclocking? The card is probably throttling, alot. These cards are notorious for throttling down from even the boost clock constantly.


----------



## craige

So what should be ideal power increase and how to confirm if its indeed throttling down ?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> So what should be ideal power increase and how to confirm if its indeed throttling down ?


the main reason these cards throttle down is because of vrm overheating..

the default volts was like 1.28v

my XT cards are running 1150/1500 @ 1.188v

you can test it out by running gpu-z in logging mode while playing a game and see if the core goes down while gaming.


----------



## G-Force

Hi all!

This seems to be the right place to ask my questions and I would really appreciate if you could give me some advice.

I have two identical 7870 Tahiti LE graphics cards (Club 3D 7870XT jokerCard and PowerColor PCS+ HD7870 Myst. Edition), which were installed in PCI-EX16_1/2 slots on this motherboard in CrossFire configuration. Yet in motherboard BIOS, the link speed for one graphics card was x8 and link speed for the other was only x2. For CrossFire configuration to work, both graphics cards should work at the same speed. I'm only using the two red expansion slots for graphics cards and not using ANY other expansion slots or M.2 slot.

These graphics cards worked flawlessly in CrossFire configuration on my old Asus P7P55D Pro motherboard right up to the moment I installed them on this new motherboard. The only exception is that old motherboard has PCI Express 2.0 slots. I did everything what end-user would be expected to do to make it work: reseated graphics cards and switched their places, reseated CPU, cleared CMOS by removing and placing the battery back, updated motherboard's firmware, even changed graphics card connectors on my modular be-quiet Power Zone 850W power supply.

I returned this motherboard to retailer for replacement assuming there might be a problem with lower red PCI-E slot or with CPU socket and PCIX controller wasn't working correctly. The retailer claims their Asus support staff tested my motherboard with two nVidia GTX 780 cards in SLI and AMD Radeon 280 in CrossFire and that both PCI-E slots woked at x8 speed in the following setup (Intel Core i3-4130, 2x4GB G.Skill DDR3 1600Hz, Corsair TX850W, WD Green 2TB, Windows 8.1 x64).

For some time I've only had one of those graphics cards on my old motherboard. Then I bought the second one and they were working fine right from the start. So in a way I have tested at least one of the cards by itself [on my old motherboard].

I did a clean [re]install of the entire operating system. ALL the latest BIOS, motherboard and AMD drivers are installed. I still don't get CrossFire tick box in Catalyst Control Center. In Device Manager Device Status for both display adapters report that 'device is working properly'. GPU-Z utility also reports that CrossFire is disabled. I ran GPU-Z's PCI-Express Render Test. The primary card's slot configuration was PCI-Express x8 v.3.0 but the secondary card's slot configuration was only PCI-Express x2 v.1.1. I connected my monitor to the card in second PCI-E slot and ran GPU-Z's PCI-Express Render Test for each card. This time the second PCI-E slot was at x8 v3.0 and first PCI-E slot was at x2 v3.0.

I already flipped the cards around on this new motherboard and the problem remains with second PCI-E slot, not with any particular card. I have another CrossFire bridge and tried it already. The PCI-E and CrossFire bridge connectors on both cards seem to be intact (I even cleaned them off possible oxidation, dirt or grease). The cards seem to be fully seated in the slots (locking mechanism is engaged on one side and cards are fixed to the case on the other).

Both cards' BIOS versions (015.028.000.000.000000), BIOS part number (113-C4740100-100) and BIOS date (2012/11/05) are the same. Physically the cards are identical copies of each other.

What could be the reason my graphics cards do not work in sync? Could there be compatibility problem between my graphics cards and this particular motherboard?

My system:

Motherboard Asus Maximus VII Hero

Graphics cards Club 3D Radeon HD 7870XT (Tahiti LE)

Processor Intel Core i7-4790K

Memory 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866MHz

Power supply be quiet! Power Zone 850W

Operating system Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Graphics cards and CPU are watercooled. I followed watrcooling tips and warnings by Bluesman on how to watercool these graphics cards. The only difference from his design is that I use EK-Thermosphere water block and lower profile heatsinks for those RAM modules that are covered by this larger water block.

I would appreciate any help in solving this mystery.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G-Force*
> 
> Both cards' BIOS versions (015.028.000.000.000000), BIOS part number (113-C4740100-100) and BIOS date (2012/11/05) are the same.


Try flashing vBIOS .32 to both cards. It's newer and people say it generally works better than .28
Maybe it helps with your issue although it seems like there's a compatability problem between your cards and your new motherboard.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G-Force*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> This seems to be the right place to ask my questions and I would really appreciate if you could give me some advice.
> 
> I have two identical 7870 Tahiti LE graphics cards (Club 3D 7870XT jokerCard and PowerColor PCS+ HD7870 Myst. Edition), which were installed in PCI-EX16_1/2 slots on this motherboard in CrossFire configuration. Yet in motherboard BIOS, the link speed for one graphics card was x8 and link speed for the other was only x2. For CrossFire configuration to work, both graphics cards should work at the same speed. I'm only using the two red expansion slots for graphics cards and not using ANY other expansion slots or M.2 slot.
> 
> These graphics cards worked flawlessly in CrossFire configuration on my old Asus P7P55D Pro motherboard right up to the moment I installed them on this new motherboard. The only exception is that old motherboard has PCI Express 2.0 slots. I did everything what end-user would be expected to do to make it work: reseated graphics cards and switched their places, reseated CPU, cleared CMOS by removing and placing the battery back, updated motherboard's firmware, even changed graphics card connectors on my modular be-quiet Power Zone 850W power supply.
> 
> I returned this motherboard to retailer for replacement assuming there might be a problem with lower red PCI-E slot or with CPU socket and PCIX controller wasn't working correctly. The retailer claims their Asus support staff tested my motherboard with two nVidia GTX 780 cards in SLI and AMD Radeon 280 in CrossFire and that both PCI-E slots woked at x8 speed in the following setup (Intel Core i3-4130, 2x4GB G.Skill DDR3 1600Hz, Corsair TX850W, WD Green 2TB, Windows 8.1 x64).
> 
> For some time I've only had one of those graphics cards on my old motherboard. Then I bought the second one and they were working fine right from the start. So in a way I have tested at least one of the cards by itself [on my old motherboard].
> 
> I did a clean [re]install of the entire operating system. ALL the latest BIOS, motherboard and AMD drivers are installed. I still don't get CrossFire tick box in Catalyst Control Center. In Device Manager Device Status for both display adapters report that 'device is working properly'. GPU-Z utility also reports that CrossFire is disabled. I ran GPU-Z's PCI-Express Render Test. The primary card's slot configuration was PCI-Express x8 v.3.0 but the secondary card's slot configuration was only PCI-Express x2 v.1.1. I connected my monitor to the card in second PCI-E slot and ran GPU-Z's PCI-Express Render Test for each card. This time the second PCI-E slot was at x8 v3.0 and first PCI-E slot was at x2 v3.0.
> 
> I already flipped the cards around on this new motherboard and the problem remains with second PCI-E slot, not with any particular card. I have another CrossFire bridge and tried it already. The PCI-E and CrossFire bridge connectors on both cards seem to be intact (I even cleaned them off possible oxidation, dirt or grease). The cards seem to be fully seated in the slots (locking mechanism is engaged on one side and cards are fixed to the case on the other).
> 
> Both cards' BIOS versions (015.028.000.000.000000), BIOS part number (113-C4740100-100) and BIOS date (2012/11/05) are the same. Physically the cards are identical copies of each other.
> 
> What could be the reason my graphics cards do not work in sync? Could there be compatibility problem between my graphics cards and this particular motherboard?
> 
> My system:
> 
> Motherboard Asus Maximus VII Hero
> 
> Graphics cards Club 3D Radeon HD 7870XT (Tahiti LE)
> 
> Processor Intel Core i7-4790K
> 
> Memory 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866MHz
> 
> Power supply be quiet! Power Zone 850W
> 
> Operating system Windows 7 Home Premium x64
> 
> Graphics cards and CPU are watercooled. I followed watrcooling tips and warnings by Bluesman on how to watercool these graphics cards. The only difference from his design is that I use EK-Thermosphere water block and lower profile heatsinks for those RAM modules that are covered by this larger water block.
> 
> I would appreciate any help in solving this mystery.


i know this is obvious, but does device manager show both cards with no issues (!)


----------



## Xoriam

Looks like I'll be a 7870xt owner for only about 2 more weeks.
Just bought 2x GTX 970s


----------



## 8800GT

If your clocks are fluctuating, try manually setting your Core clock to 1000. Also go into msi afterburner and disable ulps as well as enabling unofficial over clocking without powerplay support. Restart and it should be fine. This may increase idle power usage and temperature . Also remember that with these Tahiti xt cards, vrm temperatures are just as important as GPU temperature.


----------



## G-Force

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> i know this is obvious, but does device manager show both cards with no issues (!)


In Device Manager Device Status for both display adapters reports that 'device is working properly'.


----------



## G-Force

Folks, you're not gonna believe what the problem was or how I found this out! I remember when I was installing my CPU waterblock that its metal back plate did not make a full contact with CPU socket's metal back plate because it was slightly CONVEXED. I was wondering that perhaps those three screws that hold it to the motherboard are tightened too much. At least one of them that holds the CPU retention bracket was protruding at the back of the motherboard more than others. I unscrewed it a bit and here it was, as soon as I turned the computer on I was presented with an option to activate CrossFire from Catalyst Control Center. So the problem was with CPU not making a full contact with some of the pins, I suppose. So much for factory's quality control...

Thanks to all for your assistance!


----------



## M3TAl

That's an odd one indeed. Good job figuring it out.


----------



## Acheron83

Hey guys,

Thought I'd register to say thanks for the info provided in this thread. I managed to get my Powercolor Myst card running so much cooler and quieter.

My biggest concern with this card has always been noise. The stock cooler sounds like a vacuum running in the next room when the card is being taxed. Secondly the temperatures, although not unusually high for this card, weren't great under load.

*Before:*
Far Cry 4: Core temp in the mid to high 80 degree range (playing for +/- 30min)
Furmark: Core temp close to 90 degrees (after 10 min)
Fan: Unbearably loud and fluctuates like crazy

*After the BIOS mod on the first page:*
Far Cry 4: Core temp around 80 degrees
Furmark: Core temp around 85 degrees
Fan: Better owing to the suggested fan profile changes, esp with regards to the fluctuations

I then dug up my old 5870 which still had an Accellero Twin Turbo II fitted to it. Unfortunately I didnt have additional thermal pads to remove the all of the smaller VRM/memory heatsinks and reapply them to the Myst so instead I removed the stock shroud, reseated the stock heatsink with some Arctic Silver and cannibalized the Accellero's fan shroud and fans and made it fit the Myst. I then tested the new fans @ 100% and created a new fan profile again.

*Final:*
Far Cry 4: Core temp in the mid 60 degree range
Furmark: Core temp under 70 degrees (VRM's around the same temp when I looked for the first time, not sure of the before state)
Fan: HUGELY improved owing to the Accellero's much quieter fans, even when maxed out.

So that's a temperature improvement of 20 degrees and a MUCH quieter machine for a total spend of $0.00


----------



## SigTauMatt

Awesome news, @Acheron83! Welcome to ocn!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acheron83*
> 
> So that's a temperature improvement of 20 degrees and a MUCH quieter machine for a total spend of $0.00


But, but,time is money







Welcome to OCN,


----------



## Acheron83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> But, but,time is money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to OCN,


Haha, that it is!









I'm still trying to get over how badly this card was configured out the box. I understand it was a bang-for-buck card (which is why I bought it), but to have such a poorly configured BIOS, shoddy cooler and easy solutions to both those problems I'm starting to wonder how much testing was done before it was released.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acheron83*
> 
> Haha, that it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get over how badly this card was configured out the box. I understand it was a bang-for-buck card (which is why I bought it), but to have such a poorly configured BIOS, shoddy cooler and easy solutions to both those problems I'm starting to wonder how much testing was done before it was released.


i think this card was a mistake..

they wanted a cheaper card that was a budget so they took the 7950/7970 and cut out a row of shaders.. but they used the 7800 series heatsinks on them.. instead of the 7900 heatsinks.
also they did OC them to 1000, from the 925 stock.. unfortunalty they did come pretty overvolted from factory 1.256 and i dont think the vrms could hold up. they throttled down a lot and run over 90c

these cards really have a great deal of potential tho.. mine with the stock oc volts (1.256) clocked to 1200/1500.
but due to heat, i am forced to run them 1150/1500 @ 1.188
with my old I7 cpu it was almost 10k in firestrike.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2241648

i didnt get a bench of them at 1200/1500 but i did get one of the 270x running that speed.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3340213

to get some comparison of the 2 diff cards.

edit, one thing to note, i did change my fan curve so the fan hits 100% at 70c.. my cards came stock where the fan didnt even turn on until 80c and didnt hit 100% until 110c..


----------



## Horsemama1956

They don't run hotter than similar cards with similar cooling. 70-80 degrees is fine. They clearly didn't want it eating up all of the 7950 market. It was definitely a better card than the 660 Ti, which was pretty gimped with memory bandwidth and ROPs. Atleast the Bios stuff\cooling is fixable.


----------



## aaronsta1

i wish i can fix the screen flicker when browsing with dual monitors.
turning off hardware acceleration helps a bit, but its not a 100% fix.

i talked to xfx and they said its amds fault and i talked to amd and they said to contact xfx for a bios update..

as far as i know the xfx card only has the one bios.. 015.030.000.002.000000


----------



## M3TAl

Wish mine clocked better, I've got cooling for days with custom loop and all but even with 1.3V it doesn't really go much over 1200 MHz.


----------



## lion_sta

Hey guys,
I have a problem with my 7870 XT and would gretly appreciate your help.

The main problem is it's crashing in games.

Using GPU Z I tried figuring out what was the matter.

Temps usually dont get higher than 91-95, when it crashes.
What I have noticed strange, the VDDC Current grows from like 110 to 125 and then it crashes.

Second problem is that I would RMA, but it does not happen all the time, quite randomly.

Now my questions are:
1. What can I stress it with so that it would crash every time? I used Haven and Furmark and no real luck/
2. Could it be that the problem is outside the system? Like the current that I am getting from my provider?

P.S. My PSU is new, bought for the same reason - A 650 W Seasonic.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lion_sta*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a problem with my 7870 XT and would gretly appreciate your help.
> 
> The main problem is it's crashing in games.
> 
> Using GPU Z I tried figuring out what was the matter.
> 
> Temps usually dont get higher than 91-95, when it crashes.
> What I have noticed strange, the VDDC Current grows from like 110 to 125 and then it crashes.
> 
> Second problem is that I would RMA, but it does not happen all the time, quite randomly.
> 
> Now my questions are:
> 1. What can I stress it with so that it would crash every time? I used Haven and Furmark and no real luck/
> 2. Could it be that the problem is outside the system? Like the current that I am getting from my provider?
> 
> P.S. My PSU is new, bought for the same reason - A 650 W Seasonic.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


what brand is it?
what speed and voltage is it running at?


----------



## lion_sta

Sapphire.
Stock voltages and frequencies.
Tried underclocking without a real difference, tho sometimes it gets better.

BTW, the 90 degrees where for the VRM. The GPU is no more than 71.

Also, if maxing the fan at 100% usually it crashes less.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lion_sta*
> 
> Sapphire.
> Stock voltages and frequencies.
> Tried underclocking without a real difference, tho sometimes it gets better.
> 
> BTW, the 90 degrees where for the VRM. The GPU is no more than 71.
> 
> Also, if maxing the fan at 100% usually it crashes less.


you can try trixx and see if you can lower volts to 1.188 and see if it crashes.


----------



## lion_sta

Ok, will try.
Any other ideas are also welcome.


----------



## donjeuw

From my experience I also have a problem on stock volts, artefacts then crashes in games, permanently.
I also blame vrm temps that are getting too high, 120°+ on stock volts, but I flashed safe values that are definitely worth keeping my card (OC+undervolt).

If you find a good frequency/volts ratio with Trixx, you may also flash your GPU bios with these values, so that they will be definitive.

Start reading how to use VBE 7:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/
and download Ati Winflash: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2311/ati-winflash-2-6-7/

I can give you my settings, just to give you an idea, but as always, every card is different:
1000/1400Mhz @ 1.100V will do 60° core and under 70° vrm
1100/1450Mhz @ 1.150V will do 65°/75°
I set fan as quiet as possible, under 50%, I also have to underclock memory frequency which is quite unstable at 1500Mhz

As you will see, Sapphire has put way too much voltage for their base frequencies, You can safely lower them AND overclock, but you need to find the good ratio first


----------



## craige

Guyz, I got Sapphire 7870XT in my RMA and I was recently wondering as this model is *having heatpipes on the bottom* as opposed to on top on most model (Like my earlier 7870) does it have an negative impact on motherboard chipset heatsink ?

Its almost in touch with the circular heatsink and I fear it will raise the mobo temps and in turn shorten its life.

My mobo pic:


----------



## M3TAl

Rise in mobo temps isn't really a concern. The south bridge doesn't really get hot (on any board), the heat sink is there mostly for looks.


----------



## aaronsta1

it seems my cards are bound by temps for as far as they can be overclocked









at 1100/1500 1.188v they run 65c top and 57c bottom.
at 1150/1500 1.216v they run 95c top and 76c bottom.

i know they can hit 1200/1500, maybe even 1250/1500 but they get too hot, over 100c









unfortunately the aftermarket coolers are way too expensive and i could probably get a better card for the same amount..


----------



## eBombzor

I wouldn't worry too much. Those are still great overclocks and the 50-100 mhz difference wouldn't be noticeable in-game. Persoanly, I would stick to the 1100 OC because I'm a noise and temperature freak.

But if 1200 mhz means that much to you, I would suggest looking at oats2012's mod on the first page. It only requires a few spare fans and zipties for a modest increase in temp performance.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> it seems my cards are bound by temps for as far as they can be overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1100/1500 1.188v they run 65c top and 57c bottom.
> at 1150/1500 1.216v they run 95c top and 76c bottom.
> 
> i know they can hit 1200/1500, maybe even 1250/1500 but they get too hot, over 100c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately the aftermarket coolers are way too expensive and i could probably get a better card for the same amount..


Your vcore seems a bit high, I give you my settings I posted in previous page:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> I can give you my settings, just to give you an idea, but as always, every card is different:
> 1000/1400Mhz @ 1.100V will do 60° core and below 70° vrm
> 1100/1450Mhz @ 1.150V will do 65°/75°


~0.08v makes all the difference when it comes to temps, you should try to lower vcore?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> Your vcore seems a bit high, I post you my settings I posted in previous page:
> ~0.08v makes all the difference when it comes to temps, are you sur you can't lower it?


yeah, they may do 1.150 at 1100, but at 1150+, i get crash in da:i at less then 1.216

keep in mind these cards came stock at 1000/1250 @ 1.256v


----------



## donjeuw

Yup, manufacturers definitely ship these cards with a quite high voltage,
I would just suggest as eBombzor, stick to safe temps/noise, and let it be until you judge games need to buy a new card (AC Unity being left apart of the list ^^)

imo going past 1100Mhz on core requires too much vcore, at least for my card, I decided to stop there, but of course you can try and adjust


----------



## M3TAl

I throw 1.3V at it everyday







. Just wish it would go past 1200 without crashing but I fail at silicon lottery every time. This new 4790K is an amazing clocker though, still can't believe it. First time ever doing well in this lottery.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I throw 1.3V at it everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just wish it would go past 1200 without crashing but I fail at silicon lottery every time. This new 4790K is an amazing clocker though, still can't believe it. First time ever doing well in this lottery.


Could you post a screenshot of your Firestrike score







?


----------



## M3TAl

I don't have one with the 4790K yet, maybe next weekend I'll get one.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I don't have one with the 4790K yet, maybe next weekend I'll get one.


I just want to see your Firestrike Graphics Score with your 7870XT overclocked to the max.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I just want to see your Firestrike Graphics Score with your 7870XT overclocked to the max.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2085113

No driver modification on that one from what I can remember. Graphics score will probably increase some with this 4790K.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2085113
> 
> No driver modification on that one from what I can remember. Graphics score will probably increase some with this 4790K.


Usually the Graphics score isn't affected by the CPU. The CPU affects the overall score. That's a really good OC you have there. Here's mine on the 270. I think the lack of an extra 6 pin connector holds it back.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Usually the Graphics score isn't affected by the CPU. The CPU affects the overall score. That's a really good OC you have there. Here's mine on the 270. I think the lack of an extra 6 pin connector holds it back.


Normally that's true but there's quite a few scores on 3dmark using 3570/4670k's and lower gpu clock where the graphics score is higher and I could never get close to it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Usually the Graphics score isn't affected by the CPU. The CPU affects the overall score. That's a really good OC you have there. Here's mine on the 270. I think the lack of an extra 6 pin connector holds it back.


Here you go on my regular ole Windows 8.1 install with 80+ processes running. See that? GPU clock of 1215 and a much higher GPU score. The old one with 8350 was 1240 MHz. Maybe that could be attributed to AMD driver versions or PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0? But this seems to gel with all the Intel scores I looked at in the past having higher graphics scores...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5329934?

4790K 1215 MHz GPU



8350 1240 MHz GPU



EDIT: Seems I've got the highest score of any single card 7870 XT, nice.


----------



## jason387

Guess it did make a huge difference.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Guess it did make a huge difference.


i wouldnt say 6200 to 6500 is a huge difference..

you are talking about a computer that costs $500+ more.

i wish i can get my XTs into the 1200+ range but they get too hot..

edit, here is my XT at 1100/1500..
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5331135

i think gpu clock means more to these cards then cpu power..


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> i wouldnt say 6200 to 6500 is a huge difference..
> 
> you are talking about a computer that costs $500+ more.
> 
> i wish i can get my XTs into the 1200+ range but they get too hot..
> 
> edit, here is my XT at 1100/1500..
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5331135
> 
> i think gpu clock means more to these cards then cpu power..


I'm not even talking about the combined/total score. Look at the GPU score alone. Numerous people have told me CPU doesn't affect GPU score but look at that. Lower clock and much higher GPU score just from switching platforms.

And if anyone is interested I'm trying to take the top spot on HWBOT for Firestrike with a 7870 XT







. Driver modifications are allowed here, that's why the scores are so abnormally high.

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1986&cores=1#start=0#interval=20


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm not even talking about the combined/total score. Look at the GPU score alone. Numerous people have told me CPU doesn't affect GPU score but look at that. Lower clock and much higher GPU score just from switching platforms.
> 
> And if anyone is interested I'm trying to take the top spot on HWBOT for Firestrike with a 7870 XT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Driver modifications are allowed here, that's why the scores are so abnormally high.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark_-_fire_strike/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1986&cores=1#start=0#interval=20


more then likely its because 3dmark is optimized for intel cpu.


----------



## julizs

Hey guys I have a question: Some time ago i broke the fan of my 7870 myst.
Now i don't wanna spend 50€ for an aftermarket solution for this card, but i have a case with a window, so ziptied fans did the job, but they look like ****.
Recently i saw this on ebay http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sapphire-ATI-HD-7870-OC-Grafikkarte-defekt-Handler-Bastler-W14-DU2559-/371212931172?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item566e03d064 and it just looks exactly like the sapphire xt cooler on page 1 of this thread.
Can anyone confirm this Sapphire 7870 OC cooler could fit the Powercolor 7870 myst?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question: Some time ago i broke the fan of my 7870 myst.
> Now i don't wanna spend 50€ for an aftermarket solution for this card, but i have a case with a window, so ziptied fans did the job, but they look like ****.
> Recently i saw this on ebay http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sapphire-ATI-HD-7870-OC-Grafikkarte-defekt-Handler-Bastler-W14-DU2559-/371212931172?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item566e03d064 and it just looks exactly like the sapphire xt cooler on page 1 of this thread.
> Can anyone confirm this Sapphire 7870 OC cooler could fit the Powercolor 7870 myst?


hate to say it but probably not.. the chips will be in a different spot.

the fans might work tho.. you might be able to just use the fans.


----------



## julizs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> hate to say it but probably not.. the chips will be in a different spot.
> 
> the fans might work tho.. you might be able to just use the fans.


Damn, was hoping to switch that tiny myst heatsink as well..I guess then I'll leave everything as is. Thanks mate.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Damn, was hoping to switch that tiny myst heatsink as well..I guess then I'll leave everything as is. Thanks mate.


yeah im fairly certain that the gpu chip is farther back on the tahiti le card.

i tried to do something similar to mine and put a r9 270x heatsink on my 7870XT and thats what happened..

sucks because the tahiti le cards dont have a big enough heatsink.


----------



## M3TAl

Met my goal! Took the top spot on HWBOT for Firestrike with 7870 XT. Core was at 1270 MHz memory stock. Temps were 30-32C during benching.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Met my goal! Took the top spot on HWBOT for Firestrike with 7870 XT. Core was at 1270 MHz memory stock. Temps were 30-32C during benching.


these cards have so much potential, sucks they put such crappy coolers on the xfx ones i got..
im sure i can hit 1250


----------



## M3TAl

Mine isn't very good. It will crash gaming if it's much over 1200. Benching is a different story, push the clock as high as possible and hope it completes lol. There was tons of graphical corruption in that run...


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Mine isn't very good. It will crash gaming if it's much over 1200. Benching is a different story, push the clock as high as possible and hope it completes lol. There was tons of graphical corruption in that run...


yeah im torn between spending 200$ for a couple of Accelero Xtreme IV coolers, or saving up for a single newer card.


----------



## M3TAl

Save for a new card, definitely.


----------



## madmalkav

Finally working on watercooling my computer, here is my VTX 7870XT with chinese GPU block and adapted Alphacool VRM block


----------



## M3TAl

Why go Chinese when you can get any quality universal block?


----------



## madmalkav

I got it for cheap when I thought I will put not much money on this, never got the oportunity to test it. Let's see how well it does.


----------



## M3TAl

We can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> I got it for cheap when I thought I will put not much money on this, never got the oportunity to test it. Let's see how well it does.


We can compare temps if you want. I'm running EK VGA Supremacy block with 720mm of radiator. Gelid GC Extreme thermal paste.


----------



## madmalkav

Sure, will love to do it when I finish the loop -having problems with one rad at the moment-.


----------



## M3TAl

What kind of problems?


----------



## madmalkav

Leaking liquid. I took it out and testing rest of the components OK. By the way, I still have to mod this card BIOS to stop stupid throttling issues, so I have some fun for the next days


----------



## M3TAl

Is it leaking from the rad itself or the fittings/tubing?


----------



## madmalkav

Leaking from the extremes, this radiator have some caps in the extreme that closes the circuits between tubes. It is currently dissasembled and being looked at.

I will see to mod my card BIOS to avoid throttling today if I can end some real life stuff soon.


----------



## Veky

How can i found out how many amps/watts card can deliver on fan connector?
I have two GlideStream 120mm 1900 rpm,they are 0.17A on Accelero controlled by fan controller and i was thinking to buy this
http://www.amazon.com/PWM-Y-Splitter-Cable-Adapter/dp/B002OFP6QW and this http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=2&cid=11&id=60 and connect that to graphic card but i dont know how many amps or watts card can deliver to fan connector?

EDIT:My fans are not PWM fans,whether it would card is still able to control the speed in that case?


----------



## Tivan

Recently picked one of these up second hand (the sapphire one), it's a pretty sweet card, especially the cooler acoustics.

Just curious if anybody else is getting coil whine when running graphically sophisticated games at high framerate, especially 200-300 and up? (Which I do to stresstest)
Fortunately mine's not exactly audible at 120fps unless I give it over 1.15v and a decently high core clock. (At 60fps it's never audible.)

Anyway, great card! Only changed the power limit slider range via bios so far, also. Using AB for the rest.


----------



## madmalkav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> EDIT:My fans are not PWM fans,whether it would card is still able to control the speed in that case?


I don't think so.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> Recently picked one of these up second hand (the sapphire one), it's a pretty sweet card, especially the cooler acoustics.
> 
> Just curious if anybody else is getting coil whine when running graphically sophisticated games at high framerate, especially 200-300 and up? (Which I do to stresstest)
> Fortunately mine's not exactly audible at 120fps unless I give it over 1.15v and a decently high core clock. (At 60fps it's never audible.)
> 
> Anyway, great card! Only changed the power limit slider range via bios so far, also. Using AB for the rest.


My Sapphire whines at really high FPS, you should hear itwhen closing Valley bench (4000+ fps).


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My Sapphire whines at really high FPS, you should hear itwhen closing Valley bench (4000+ fps).


Mine makes a racket too. Thought it was my power supply, but nope. Card.


----------



## stolid

I RMA'd my PowerColor 7870XT and they're offering to replace it with a R9 270X that has a slight overclock. What do you think? The 270X doesn't have as many cores.
Quote:


> We no longer have your current model in stock. We were wondering if you would be willing to take the axr9 270x 2gbd5-tdhe as a replacement.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I RMA'd my PowerColor 7870XT and they're offering to replace it with a R9 270X that has a slight overclock. What do you think? The 270X doesn't have as many cores.


tell them you have XFIRE and these cards only mate up to 280x..

that would be a decent upgrade.


----------



## stolid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> tell them you have XFIRE and these cards only mate up to 280x..
> 
> that would be a decent upgrade.


I wish I had opened with that line. Oh well, I did at least finally get them to agree to give me something better - a R9 280 (non-X).


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolid*
> 
> I wish I had opened with that line. Oh well, I did at least finally get them to agree to give me something better - a R9 280 (non-X).


Though the 280 is Tahiti as well, so it should xfire just like 280x

Anyway, good job not settling for a downgrade~


----------



## madmalkav

In what cases should I up the TDP limit on VB7? I'm considering upping it 20% -as if it had the 20% powerboost always active-.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> In what cases should I up the TDP limit on VB7? I'm considering upping it 20% -as if it had the 20% powerboost always active-.


night not be a good idea..
i tried to up mine and it corrupted the bios and it wouldn't go into boost mode anymore.

i had to reflash it back with a stock rom with just a clock edit.


----------



## Tivan

Raising the 'TDP limit' in the bios, allows you to go higher on the power limit slider in MSI afterburner and other software. It usually doesn't brick the card. (though it did once for my HD7770 just randomly)

But messing with the TDP value itself bricks the cards. (least it did to my HD7770. good thing I could flash it back by either booting with a PCI card, or by using an MS-DOS usb stick, to blind flash via autoexec.bat to invoke atiflash)

Raising the value for TDP limit and autostarting msi afterburner is a good solution, if you experience throttling, even with it set to 20%. Which would naturally occur more often, if you give the card more voltage, as more voltage raises used power always.

Also checking a bunch of the voltage related settings (or nearby) in AB made my card always go to max clocks, or idle clocks, so it became pretty obvious when it's throttling. (when it stays at 500core under load c Though I heard you can just input the same clocks for normal and turbo clock in bios, to disable turbo. Not sure though.


----------



## Kamycrs

anyone tried VBE7 bios editor ?? did it help?


----------



## madmalkav

Help to do what?


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> Help to do what?


well in terms of being able to push OC to higher lvls?


----------



## madmalkav

I have only used it to avoid throttling. Wait for @M3TAl to pop up here, I think he is the guy to reply that.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> anyone tried VBE7 bios editor ?? did it help?


vbe7 works just fine, just dont use it to raise the TDP.. the card wont boost until you flash the original bios back.

i think these cards are mostly limited by the crappy heatsinks tho..


----------



## M3TAl

VBE7 is used best to overcome throttling, don't think it helps in terms of max OC. What problems does raising TDP cause? Raised mine long ago to I think 300W max. I don't ever want to see throttling again








. Still run it 24/7 at anywhere from 1125-1200 MHz.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> VBE7 is used best to overcome throttling, don't think it helps in terms of max OC. What problems does raising TDP cause? Raised mine long ago to I think 300W max. I don't ever want to see throttling again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still run it 24/7 at anywhere from 1125-1200 MHz.


hmm every time i tried to raise my tdp on my xfx cards it corrupted the bios.

it came stock at like 217 any number i put in caused the card to lose boost. it was just the 925 speed.


----------



## M3TAl

Mine is Sapphire so maybe VBE7 has problems with the XFX BIOS?


----------



## Kamycrs

can someone explain what is the difference between Overdrive TDP limit vs Powertune TDP?

Also what is the power limit(W) in the PowerTune section?


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> hmm every time i tried to raise my tdp on my xfx cards it corrupted the bios.
> 
> it came stock at like 217 any number i put in caused the card to lose boost. it was just the 925 speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> can someone explain what is the difference between Overdrive TDP limit vs Powertune TDP?
> 
> Also what is the power limit(W) in the PowerTune section?


'TDP limit (%)' in VBE7 editor, affects how far you can move the power limit slider in software like MSI AB/CCC AMD Overdrive. editing this tends to be fine for me. (let's call it 'that slider')

'TDP (w)' under 'Power Tune' is the TDP of the card without any software changing power limit with that slider.
'Power Limit (w)' is the range you can adjust the power limit of the card by, with that slider.

If I directly change the values under 'Power Tune' I corrupt my bioses it seems. So I've been sticking to raising TDP Limit (%), and setting that slider to maximum in MSI AB.

edit: also I don't like boost so I turned on some stuff in MSI AB so it would always engage my set overclock under load.


----------



## aaronsta1

i really wish there was some way to fix the screen jumping on these cards. i emailed XFX and they said AMD should send me a fixed bios, i emailed AMD and they said its XFX job to send them out..

so far ive only found the one bios for the card, i dont there there is an updated one


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> 'TDP limit (%)' in VBE7 editor, affects how far you can move the power limit slider in software like MSI AB/CCC AMD Overdrive. editing this tends to be fine for me. (let's call it 'that slider')
> 
> 'TDP (w)' under 'Power Tune' is the TDP of the card without any software changing power limit with that slider.
> 'Power Limit (w)' is the range you can adjust the power limit of the card by, with that slider.
> 
> If I directly change the values under 'Power Tune' I corrupt my bioses it seems. So I've been sticking to raising TDP Limit (%), and setting that slider to maximum in MSI AB.
> 
> edit: also I don't like boost so I turned on some stuff in MSI AB so it would always engage my set overclock under load.


thanks for clearing things up!! so what would be the purpose of raising "Power Tune" TDP? would it make a big difference in terms of OC?


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> thanks for clearing things up!! so what would be the purpose of raising "Power Tune" TDP? would it make a big difference in terms of OC?


First off, it will probably brick your card to change that. Least I think it did for me.
Secondly, if it worked, it would do exactly the same, as raising the power limit slider in software like MSI AB. Meaning it would throttle less/not at all, under heavy load.

I'd recommend to sticking with raising power limit via the slider in software. (and raising the 'TDP limit (%)' in Bios, if you need more range on the slider)
There's also a method to disable throttling entirely without bios modification I think. (Disable ULPS via MSI AB? not sure)


----------



## fatchoi

Hi guys, I own a Sapphire 7870 XT with boost. Recently I bought a new motherboard and wanna try out UEFI boot...
Unfortunately, this card does not support UEFI.









My card is still performing well and I don't wanna spend extra money on a new one...
Does anyone have a UEFI vbios to share please?

I've been looking into the other thread, but it's really a long thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread/1000

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> First off, it will probably brick your card to change that. Least I think it did for me.


You probably done something wrong, no matter how do I mod the bios (ofc within reason), just works fine.
Also, why use 3rd party software if you can do everything you want with bios mod? That's pointless imo.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatchoi*
> 
> Hi guys, I own a Sapphire 7870 XT with boost. Recently I bought a new motherboard and wanna try out UEFI boot...
> Unfortunately, this card does not support UEFI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card is still performing well and I don't wanna spend extra money on a new one...
> Does anyone have a UEFI vbios to share please?
> 
> I've been looking into the other thread, but it's really a long thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395490/ati-hd-7950-7970-bios-mod-thread/1000
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I recently went to uefi board too. What are the advantages of a uefi boot/win 8 feature in bios.

I've got MSI fast boot enabled and uefi/gpt install and it boots crazy fast off my raid-0 ssd's. Just when enabling win 8 feature in bios it says the card doesn't support it. What's the advantage?


----------



## MikeMike86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> thanks for clearing things up!! so what would be the purpose of raising "Power Tune" TDP? would it make a big difference in terms of OC?


Won't do anything but prevent throttling when you overclock.
I did the power limit mod then lost it with a fresh install of windows so instead of messing with the registry again I just raised the TDP with the bios editor.
I raised mine to the max without issue but the tool takes away the UEFI settings in the bios.

Never messed with UEFI but here's the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface

I sold my 7950s so went back to the single 7870xt a while ago and the throttling seemed to get worse to the point where I couldn't even hold 1000mHz on the core, the TDP fixed it, all it really does is raise the power limit kind of like when you overclock a cpu and it shouldn't affect anything.


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMike86*
> 
> Won't do anything but prevent throttling when you overclock.
> I did the power limit mod then lost it with a fresh install of windows so instead of messing with the registry again I just raised the TDP with the bios editor.
> I raised mine to the max without issue but the tool takes away the UEFI settings in the bios.
> 
> Never messed with UEFI but here's the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
> 
> I sold my 7950s so went back to the single 7870xt a while ago and the throttling seemed to get worse to the point where I couldn't even hold 1000mHz on the core, the TDP fixed it, all it really does is raise the power limit kind of like when you overclock a cpu and it shouldn't affect anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> First off, it will probably brick your card to change that. Least I think it did for me.
> Secondly, if it worked, it would do exactly the same, as raising the power limit slider in software like MSI AB. Meaning it would throttle less/not at all, under heavy load.
> 
> I'd recommend to sticking with raising power limit via the slider in software. (and raising the 'TDP limit (%)' in Bios, if you need more range on the slider)
> There's also a method to disable throttling entirely without bios modification I think. (Disable ULPS via MSI AB? not sure)


I see!!! thanks for the info guys


----------



## Sadmoto

Hey guys, I've tried re OCing my GPU again for some extra frames in dying light and as high I could get it was 1050/1500 with up to 20% power limit in the CCC.

Now I know this card is capable of at least 1250/1500 with 20% and no bios editing as I had that OC last winter without issues and then reverted back to stock for the summer. But for some reason I cannot get past 1050, even if i put the power limit to 20%.

If I put the power slider above 15% my screen will just go blank and my tv loses the signal from the video card. If I go above 1050 it does the same after a while.

The only thing that has really changed is the drivers, so could it be the omega driver that I'm using now? Or is my card starting to degrade? I would of only had the card for 2 full years coming this feb so I don't think it would be that but I've seen weirder things.


----------



## SigTauMatt

The drivers would be my guess. It's why I haven't upgraded yet, personally. Have you tried reverting back to an older driver?


----------



## Sadmoto

I haven't because I can't remember the exact driver I was using with that OC. I think was 13.12 or something, I know it was either the first driver that mantle was enabled, or the one just after;
but the ones made from then to the omega drivers now wouldn't let me get any stable OC and I had to increase my power limit to 5% just to get stock clocks to not throttle, I'd get the no signal problem on anything above 975 which is stock.

The omega drivers has been the first ones since they released mantle that I could get off of stock clocks and for some reason gives me better overall temps.

I had a horrible time with drivers pre-omega dealing with heat, some of the drivers would make my card get to 90c on stock clocks and throttle itself just after a few min of BF4. With omega and roughly the same ambient temp give or take a few Cº, I don't go over 70c after hours with the 1050 OC, another reason why I don't want to revert back.

I was also curious about memory OCing and if there is any type of performance gain to be had. I've only messed with the GPU clock since I've had the card so I don't know how well the mem would OC but I've been wondering.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Mem OC does nearly nothing, and unless you're running the Hynix-equipped Sapphire, it's nearly impossible. I got stuck with the Elpedia stuff, myself. I would check the mem modules on the card and see. There's one on the card that's not actively cooled, near the pcie connector, that'll tell you what you have.

I'll look at the driver i'm currently using when I get home tonight, and let you know what my results are. I think it's 14.10 (?)


----------



## Sadmoto

I think it might be the hynix but its been a few months since I've taken my shroud off and replaced my TIM, it just easily could be the Elpedia and my memory is bad.









Im going to do some benching to see if 1050 is my max with these drivers or not, I haven't tested it that much past it tbh.

Edit: well I was going to use a benchmarking tool, but whatever one I use it only uses 925 core (stock) even if I have it set higher.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I think it might be the hynix but its been a few months since I've taken my shroud off and replaced my TIM, it just easily could be the Elpedia and my memory is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to do some benching to see if 1050 is my max with these drivers or not, I haven't tested it that much past it tbh.
> 
> Edit: well I was going to use a benchmarking tool, but whatever one I use it only uses 925 core (stock) even if I have it set higher.


On phone and at work... What psu are you running? Not all sapphire comes with hynix either, that's a fallacy. My elpida sapphire actually performs worse when raising mem clock.


----------



## SigTauMatt

I can't remember where I saw this info (about sapphire and hynix). May have been on this thread. At one point, every XT from sapphire had hynix, but there were a few batches with the crummy elpedia. I got one of those









A Seasonic 520 *should* be able to handle this machine with aplomb, especially with that cpu at stock volts. Maybe an amperage issue, though? This card requires a clean 30A on the 12v. I'm sure the wattage reqs are being met, but I have no idea on the other details. I haven't dealt with AMD cpus for a long time...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> I can't remember where I saw this info (about sapphire and hynix). May have been on this thread. At one point, every XT from sapphire had hynix, but there were a few batches with the crummy elpedia. I got one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Seasonic 520 *should* be able to handle this machine with aplomb, especially with that cpu at stock volts. Maybe an amperage issue, though? This card requires a clean 30A on the 12v. I'm sure the wattage reqs are being met, but I have no idea on the other details. I haven't dealt with AMD cpus for a long time...


I have ax860i with corsair link, no idea if the amperage readings are accurate. I can try and give you the amperage from the pcie power running a set clock/voltage and game/bench if you want.

Doubt it gets to 30A. Does it black screen in other games or benches at same settings?


----------



## Sadmoto

So a quick update with my OCing, I got the Valley benchmark to recognize my OC after rebooting and using only this bench (I will do more testing afterwards) but as a quick feel I can get up to 1150 GPU clock with 10% power, 73c and 93c vrm a score of 1610 and 19/38/74 Min/Avg/Max FPS on Extreme HD settings @1080p.

The first time I had an issue was trying 1175/1500 with 10%, the benchmark just stopped working. I tried to increase voltage in increments of 2.
It would run and finish with 12% but the performance was worse then 1150/1500 above. I got score of 1370 16/32/67 FPS but with a 25mhz higher.
I did 2% increases each run and I got the same 1350-1370 score with the lower fps.

And now if I go and put my settings back to 1150/1500 10% that I got the score of 1610 I will get a different score. I now get 1349, *with the same settings above that I got 1610 the first time*.









I have gpuz up and the clocks are showing the correct numbers, but I also noticed the temps also got lower after the 1150 gpu clock. It went from 73/93c to 66/73c.

This seems really odd so I'm gonna restart my PC but maybe I hit my limit at 1150 because even if I put the power limit to 20% from 10% it doesn't make a difference trying above 1150/1500?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So a quick update with my OCing, I got the Valley benchmark to recognize my OC after rebooting and using only this bench (I will do more testing afterwards) but as a quick feel I can get up to 1150 GPU clock with 10% power, 73c and 93c vrm a score of 1610 and 19/38/74 Min/Avg/Max FPS on Extreme HD settings @1080p.
> 
> The first time I had an issue was trying 1175/1500 with 10%, the benchmark just stopped working. I tried to increase voltage in increments of 2.
> It would run and finish with 12% but the performance was worse then 1150/1500 above. I got score of 1370 16/32/67 FPS but with a 25mhz higher.
> I did 2% increases each run and I got the same 1350-1370 score with the lower fps.
> 
> And now if I go and put my settings back to 1150/1500 10% that I got the score of 1610 I will get a different score. I now get 1349, *with the same settings above that I got 1610 the first time*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gpuz up and the clocks are showing the correct numbers, but I also noticed the temps also got lower after the 1150 gpu clock. It went from 73/93c to 66/73c.
> 
> This seems really odd so I'm gonna restart my PC but maybe I hit my limit at 1150 because even if I put the power limit to 20% from 10% it doesn't make a difference trying above 1150/1500?


How are you checking throttling? Scores at a higher clock shouldn't really ever be lower. I see no reason to not just let the TDP run full +20% unless you're severely temp limited. If that's the case you should worry more about fixing temps before OC'in more.


----------



## Sadmoto

I'm using GPUz and the clocks will stay at the designated clock through CCC 100% of the time whether its 1155/1160/1165 and so on up to 1200, all using 20% but will give a lower score of like 1300 and lower temps. It is odd indeed.

The only time I'm temp limited is in the summer and I revert my clocks to stock, but in the winter its free game with lower ambient temps








I haven't seen my GPU go over 70c until using this benchmark and its only gotten to 73c, in games its like lower to mid 60's. xD

The video card doesn't throttle from temps until it hits 93c GPU and 114c VRM which I'm far from.









Edit: restarted my PC and the scores went back to normal, 1150/1500 with 10% and 20% now give the score of 1603? I lost 7 points by restarting?







something must of happened when the benchmark stopped working with 1175 that messed with the driver because the scores are back.

Edit 2: tried 1175 and 1200 again I get 1 extra fps over 1150 using 1175 and 20 points to the score but just as the scenes finished I got an artifact and it happened constantly after scene 6 while using 1200 so I didn't finish it.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So a quick update with my OCing, I got the Valley benchmark to recognize my OC after rebooting and using only this bench (I will do more testing afterwards) but as a quick feel I can get up to 1150 GPU clock with 10% power, 73c and 93c vrm a score of 1610 and 19/38/74 Min/Avg/Max FPS on Extreme HD settings @1080p.
> 
> The first time I had an issue was trying 1175/1500 with 10%, the benchmark just stopped working. I tried to increase voltage in increments of 2.
> It would run and finish with 12% but the performance was worse then 1150/1500 above. I got score of 1370 16/32/67 FPS but with a 25mhz higher.
> I did 2% increases each run and I got the same 1350-1370 score with the lower fps.
> 
> And now if I go and put my settings back to 1150/1500 10% that I got the score of 1610 I will get a different score. I now get 1349, *with the same settings above that I got 1610 the first time*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gpuz up and the clocks are showing the correct numbers, but I also noticed the temps also got lower after the 1150 gpu clock. It went from 73/93c to 66/73c.
> 
> This seems really odd so I'm gonna restart my PC but maybe I hit my limit at 1150 because even if I put the power limit to 20% from 10% it doesn't make a difference trying above 1150/1500?


these cards really overclock best if you edit the bios. they come from the factory with such high volts that they overheat and throttle if you just increase the clock speed.
your card is probably throttling and overclocking it isnt making much of a performance gain.

stock volts is around 1.25 and these cards can easily run with as little as 1.18 at 1150


----------



## Sadmoto

Here is a quick clip of gpuz while playing bf4. No throttling and it looked the same when using the valley bench, just temps and gpu usage was higher. Also after I restarted the points went back to the normal 1600 so it was just some type of glitch for the 1300 scores.

going to try games out now to make sure nothing hinky happens.


----------



## M3TAl

Let us know how it goes.

Anyone else waiting for new cards from both camps to finally move away from Tahiti LE? I've been blowing money on other non-computer related things instead







.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Anyone else waiting for new cards from both camps to finally move away from Tahiti LE? I've been blowing money on other non-computer related things instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So I tried a few games at 1150/1500 and Im getting mixed performance on a game by game basis.

The games I tried a little bit of each were :
BF4: Worked like normal with no issues.
BF hardline beta: Had a weird fps drop down to 2 fps for a second for a unknown cause, It wasn't a throttle or vram stutter but it felt like a vram stutter.
DAI: Worked fine
Dying light: Had lower fps in certain views that were GPU bound which was odd, There was a scene with a bunch of greenery that would bring my fps down to 27 fps with the 1050 OC, with the 1150 it drops down to 20fps.







not really sure why, on gpuz everything looks normal, clocks are normal, sitting at 60c and 99% gpu load, which was the same as 1050 load wise.
AC:Black Flag: Had weird clock drops down to 0 occasionally but I wouldn't get the frame drops that normally come with it. I honestly wouldn't of noticed if I wasn't checking GPU-z because the fps stayed smooth and didn't drop below 30. I didn't get these clock drops in any other game which I thought was odd.
Far Cry4: No issues just like BF4.

Im not really sure how to take these results, some games work fine and get a fps increase in gpu bound situations except for dying light where I actually got the opposite. Some games had issues others didn't while some didn't have problems at all.

Another thing I thought was really odd was that for giggles I went to run the valley bench after trying the game. And the performance worse then before starting the games.

just after I restarted and tried the valley bench I got the 1603 with 19min and 75 max, after I played the games for a little bit my min was 12 and my max was 62, with a 1192 score... why would it do this...?

Edit: I went and restarted my PC again to confirm, after restarted and starting the valley bench before any games, it goes back up to 1600 score with 19 min/ 73 max.

Its almost like the performance degrades over a short period of time, because if I restart my PC it goes back to the previous score & frames.

Edit2: also just re-opened dying light, I'm now getting 35 fps in the same spot that I was just getting 20fps before I restarted my PC.

the performance is inconsistent, sometimes it works and gives me the fps I should be getting and then it just goes to poop eventually.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Anyone else waiting for new cards from both camps to finally move away from Tahiti LE? I've been blowing money on other non-computer related things instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah although I am probably getting the flagship radeon as most of my games are AMD friendly and/or use mantle. Titan is gonna cost an arm and a leg anyway.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I tried a few games at 1150/1500 and Im getting mixed performance on a game by game basis.
> 
> The games I tried a little bit of each were :
> BF4: Worked like normal with no issues.
> BF hardline beta: Had a weird fps drop down to 2 fps for a second for a unknown cause, It wasn't a throttle or vram stutter but it felt like a vram stutter.
> DAI: Worked fine
> Dying light: Had lower fps in certain views that were GPU bound which was odd, There was a scene with a bunch of greenery that would bring my fps down to 27 fps with the 1050 OC, with the 1150 it drops down to 20fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really sure why, on gpuz everything looks normal, clocks are normal, sitting at 60c and 99% gpu load, which was the same as 1050 load wise.
> AC:Black Flag: Had weird clock drops down to 0 occasionally but I wouldn't get the frame drops that normally come with it. I honestly wouldn't of noticed if I wasn't checking GPU-z because the fps stayed smooth and didn't drop below 30. I didn't get these clock drops in any other game which I thought was odd.
> Far Cry4: No issues just like BF4.
> 
> Im not really sure how to take these results, some games work fine and get a fps increase in gpu bound situations except for dying light where I actually got the opposite. Some games had issues others didn't while some didn't have problems at all.
> 
> Another thing I thought was really odd was that for giggles I went to run the valley bench after trying the game. And the performance worse then before starting the games.
> 
> just after I restarted and tried the valley bench I got the 1603 with 19min and 75 max, after I played the games for a little bit my min was 12 and my max was 62, with a 1192 score... why would it do this...?
> 
> Edit: I went and restarted my PC again to confirm, after restarted and starting the valley bench before any games, it goes back up to 1600 score with 19 min/ 73 max.
> 
> Its almost like the performance degrades over a short period of time, because if I restart my PC it goes back to the previous score & frames.
> 
> Edit2: also just re-opened dying light, I'm now getting 35 fps in the same spot that I was just getting 20fps before I restarted my PC.
> 
> the performance is inconsistent, sometimes it works and gives me the fps I should be getting and then it just goes to poop eventually.


I have no explanation for this. Never heard of such a thing happening before. A true conundrum. Good luck figuring it out as this is truly odd.

If it was me I'd edit the BIOS anyways. The stock BIOS and throttling makes me





















Rather the card blow up than throttle


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I have no explanation for this. Never heard of such a thing happening before. A true conundrum. Good luck figuring it out as this is truly odd.
> 
> If it was me I'd edit the BIOS anyways. The stock BIOS and throttling makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather the card blow up than throttle


Yea I'll get to that eventually I was curious what it could do without. I've never edited a gpu bios before, is there any guides that you found useful if you had found any?

So far I haven't had any of those issues anymore I mentioned before after restarting my PC with 1150/1500 *yet*.

I think that's my max for GPU until I go into the bios when I go above that I started getting those issues and at 1175/1500 I started getting artifacts so I'm either not getting enough power or its too much I'm guessing. My highest temps were 73c GPU and 87c VRM so its in a decent spot at 1150 but I'm still curious









Edit: I think the inconsistent frames was a glitch from changing the OC and it messed settings in the background, after restarting and keeping it at 1150 I get the fps increase I should and the performance hasn't dropped again since.

I've gotten anywhere from up to a 15fps increase in certain situations and in others maybe only 5 extra compared to the 1050 OC I had before.

In far cry 4 when coming out of the house you sleep in the first village I would get low 30s just as you came out the door, and now I'm just over 45 fps in the same situation.

Or the scene in dying light that previously brought me down to about 25fps, I'm now sitting at 35 fps with the same view.

Battlefield 4 has a higher avg normally going 70+ from 50-70 but my tv is 60z so I cap it at 60. This OC helped though in scenes like in OP firestorm where the fire effects from the gas lines blow up would drop my fps down to 30 from 60 because it was a lot for the GPU, one of the few situations that my fps would drop from the gpu in this game. we'll instead of dropping to 30 I stay above 40fps.

Dragon age :Inquisition got an overall 10fps increase too, areas that I would drop just below 30 fps like the filed just north of the starting spot in the hinterlands would drop me to 27 fps, I now sit at 37 fps in the same spot. Areas like first town you go to would drop me below 40, I now sit at 50-60fps.









Edit2: Well I seem to get that problem where my performance drops if I try to increase my clocks past 1150/1500, even by 5mhz. If I restart my PC my performance go back to normal-ish. I say ish because my results when using the valley bench will vary up to 1-2fps. Is that normal or should it give the always give the same numbers?

for instance my min fps varies from 18.5 up to 20.3 and my max goes from 70.4 to 74.8 and the scores go from 1601 to 1649.

Does this just mean I'm hitting my cards limit since I unstable performance if I try to raise it higher?
I played various games for hours last night without issue using 1150/1500 without the performance degrading but it instantly dropped as soon as I increased the clock. to 1155/1500 or 1150/1505.


----------



## Kamycrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Yea I'll get to that eventually I was curious what it could do without. I've never edited a gpu bios before, is there any guides that you found useful if you had found any?
> 
> So far I haven't had any of those issues anymore I mentioned before after restarting my PC with 1150/1500 *yet*.
> 
> I think that's my max for GPU until I go into the bios when I go above that I started getting those issues and at 1175/1500 I started getting artifacts so I'm either not getting enough power or its too much I'm guessing. My highest temps were 73c GPU and 87c VRM so its in a decent spot at 1150 but I'm still curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think the inconsistent frames was a glitch from changing the OC and it messed settings in the background, after restarting and keeping it at 1150 I get the fps increase I should and the performance hasn't dropped again since.
> 
> I've gotten anywhere from up to a 15fps increase in certain situations and in others maybe only 5 extra compared to the 1050 OC I had before.
> 
> In far cry 4 when coming out of the house you sleep in the first village I would get low 30s just as you came out the door, and now I'm just over 45 fps in the same situation.
> 
> Or the scene in dying light that previously brought me down to about 25fps, I'm now sitting at 35 fps with the same view.
> 
> Battlefield 4 has a higher avg normally going 70+ from 50-70 but my tv is 60z so I cap it at 60. This OC helped though in scenes like in OP firestorm where the fire effects from the gas lines blow up would drop my fps down to 30 from 60 because it was a lot for the GPU, one of the few situations that my fps would drop from the gpu in this game. we'll instead of dropping to 30 I stay above 40fps.
> 
> Dragon age :Inquisition got an overall 10fps increase too, areas that I would drop just below 30 fps like the filed just north of the starting spot in the hinterlands would drop me to 27 fps, I now sit at 37 fps in the same spot. Areas like first town you go to would drop me below 40, I now sit at 50-60fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: Well I seem to get that problem where my performance drops if I try to increase my clocks past 1150/1500, even by 5mhz. If I restart my PC my performance go back to normal-ish. I say ish because my results when using the valley bench will vary up to 1-2fps. Is that normal or should it give the always give the same numbers?
> 
> for instance my min fps varies from 18.5 up to 20.3 and my max goes from 70.4 to 74.8 and the scores go from 1601 to 1649.
> 
> Does this just mean I'm hitting my cards limit since I unstable performance if I try to raise it higher?
> I played various games for hours last night without issue using 1150/1500 without the performance degrading but it instantly dropped as soon as I increased the clock. to 1155/1500 or 1150/1505.


Thats exactly how mine is!! Im good when the clocks are set to 1150/1500 as soon as i raise it 5mhz more it gets unstable!!! .... i have moded the bios so it can go up to 1.4v !! i can tell you that it doesnt make any difference ..... now this could be due to overheating and causing unstable clocks !!

i dont know if anyone can confirm this!! is it possible to get higher clocks by undervolting?? maybe our cards dont even need that much of factory voltage?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamycrs*
> 
> Thats exactly how mine is!! Im good when the clocks are set to 1150/1500 as soon as i raise it 5mhz more it gets unstable!!! .... i have moded the bios so it can go up to 1.4v !! i can tell you that it doesnt make any difference ..... now this could be due to overheating and causing unstable clocks !!
> 
> i dont know if anyone can confirm this!! is it possible to get higher clocks by undervolting?? maybe our cards dont even need that much of factory voltage?


1.4V? I don't think the chip that handles voltage can do 1.4V without a hard mod.

I would love to put 1.4V through the chip though.


----------



## justafatboy

I'd just gotten myself a PowerColor 7870 Myst to test it out. Currently it's been equipped with the "red mod".




However at 1285MHz, there are some slight artifacts when fire strike was running. Stable clock is 1240/1500 @ 1.23v.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justafatboy*
> 
> I'd just gotten myself a PowerColor 7870 Myst to test it out. Currently it's been equipped with the "red mod".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However at 1285MHz, there are some slight artifacts when fire strike was running. Stable clock is 1240/1500 @ 1.23v.


Wow. Mine was artifacting a lot at 1270 full 1.3V. Nice chip.


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Wow. Mine was artifacting a lot at 1270 full 1.3V. Nice chip.


Thanks! Thought I was unlucky to get one with low asic quality but turns out this is one nice overclocker


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justafatboy*
> 
> Thanks! Thought I was unlucky to get one with low asic quality but turns out this is one nice overclocker


Don't forget to watch those VRM temps. They like to get 90-100C+.


----------



## justafatboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't forget to watch those VRM temps. They like to get 90-100C+.


not sure why my reported vrm temps are that low. think i'll have to use my fingers to test them out myself


----------



## M3TAl

Be careful. Those heatsinks can get burn your finger hot, easily.


----------



## fatchoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I recently went to uefi board too. What are the advantages of a uefi boot/win 8 feature in bios.
> 
> I've got MSI fast boot enabled and uefi/gpt install and it boots crazy fast off my raid-0 ssd's. Just when enabling win 8 feature in bios it says the card doesn't support it. What's the advantage?


I got a UEFI enabled vbios from Sapphire technical support.
Now it's real fast boot up with my Plextor m6e SSD.









Around 10s starting from when I see the screen is on. (~15s from when I push the switch on button)


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatchoi*
> 
> I got a UEFI enabled vbios from Sapphire technical support.
> Now it's real fast boot up with my Plextor m6e SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 10s starting from when I see the screen is on. (~15s from when I push the switch on button)


Sapphire was okay with you flashing the BIOS? Does editing the BIOS remove the uefi support? I might try out that BIOS you have.


----------



## marto7

Which is the best drivers for VTX3D 7870 Tahiti LE ? Now im with Catalyst omega from Ati official Site but they worse from old one.I want to replace it but older one is deleted from the ati site.From VTX3D site is downloading with 8kb/s and time ramaining is 21 hours.Please any advice


----------



## M3TAl

AMD keeps old drivers, just a little difficult to find. What's worse about the new drivers? I haven't noticed anything.

They have 14.9, 14.4, 13.12, and 13.9: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous?os=Windows%208.1%20-%2064

That list is for Win8.1 x64 by the way.


----------



## marto7

When i Scroll on sites a horizontal line appear and move from down to up or up to down.This is only when i scroll and i have duplicate monitors.But i installed another drivers and same.It is not from drivers maybe.When i choose show only display 1 or 2 not have a problem.When duplicate its shows and angry me.I tried to change Screen refresh rate from 60 Hertz to 24 hertz and the problem dissapeared.What is the difference from 24 nad 60hz and which is better


----------



## M3TAl

The difference is the display refreshing 60 times per second vs 24 times. You want 60Hz. I don't use dual monitors so I can't help with this issue. Do all browsers act this way?


----------



## marto7

Yes.Its not from browser.I dont know what to do.And i cant go highter than 60Hertz.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marto7*
> 
> Yes.Its not from browser.I dont know what to do.And i cant go highter than 60Hertz.


are you using windows 7 with the aero desktop?

when i have both my monitors enabled i get the same thing, turning off the aero desktop makes it go away.

also turning off the hardware acceleration in chrome fixes some of the screen flickering while browsing..


----------



## marto7

Yes Windows 7 with aero but now i tried to turn off the aero but problem is still here.Is not from him.Maybe i have go for led monitor

After 1 day: Today i changen my monitor with LG IPS LED and problem is still here.Is only from the drivers i I think.Or video card.Something went wrong when duplicate the displays


----------



## marto7

I solved the problem.From AMD Catalyst Control Center in Desktop management clicked on Monitor and click Make Prefered.Now problem solved.I hope to help you


----------



## M3TAl

Mystery solved


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Sapphire was okay with you flashing the BIOS? Does editing the BIOS remove the uefi support? I might try out that BIOS you have.


I myself asked Sapphire support for a 7870XT UEFI bios after reading comments. Sadly I haven't configured my Bios/Windows to boot in UEFI so I keep it for later.

The thing Sapphire support asked me to backup and send them a copy of my bios first so that they tweak it, so as a warning I suggest you contact Sapphire Support and do the same thing to have a proper bios, but if you wanna play with mine I don't mind, do it at your own risk, here is the answer from support and bios attached:

Queue: Technical Support
Status: Pending
Summary: SAPPHIRE HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 XT WITH BOOST
Details: Dear Customer :
Please refer to attached UEFI VBIOS as 246L04H8.U43 , thanks.

BiosUEFISapphireHD7870XT.zip 97k .zip file


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> I myself asked Sapphire support for a 7870XT UEFI bios after reading comments. Sadly I haven't configured my Bios/Windows to boot in UEFI so I keep it for later.
> 
> The thing Sapphire support asked me to backup and send them a copy of my bios first so that they tweak it, so as a warning I suggest you contact Sapphire Support and do the same thing to have a proper bios, but if you wanna play with mine I don't mind, do it at your own risk, here is the answer from support and bios attached:
> 
> Queue: Technical Support
> Status: Pending
> Summary: SAPPHIRE HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 XT WITH BOOST
> Details: Dear Customer :
> Please refer to attached UEFI VBIOS as 246L04H8.U43 , thanks.
> 
> BiosUEFISapphireHD7870XT.zip 97k .zip file


Is your Sapphire Elpida memory or Hynix?


----------



## marto7

pfff Again problem with VRMs.Temps go to >80 and card shut down.This is in Fifa 15.My card is undervolted and is with Accelero Xtreme IV Cooler with 3 fans.What can i do ?


----------



## M3TAl

Shutdown over 80C? Mine were over 110C the other day (forgot to turn my VRM fan on) with no shutdown. Never heard of over 80C shutdown.


----------



## marto7

I dont know why is that.The problem is from today.Before i handled with this problem with undervoltage to 1100mV and Accelero Xtreme IV but today again this problem.Im pissed off of this card


----------



## valkatian

Dear friends,

Hello there. I have been using the Sapphire 7870xt w/ boost for quite awhile already. It has served me well. My overclock is constantly at 1150mhz / 1500mhz.

Well recently I was thinking of getting more out of this trusty card. I am looking to invest in a G10 and corsair h55 to help to keep temp down. I will also apply heatsink to the vram and set up a pair of 120mm fans to cool it.

We'll I guess my question is how much more can I get out of it? I would not mind attempting increasing voltages, but what do you guys think about that? Is the amounts put into the upgrade worth the performance increase, and will the be stable enough?


----------



## M3TAl

Expect 1200-1250 MHz with I don't know, 1-3 FPS increase? Just make sure there is actual direct airflow to the VRM heatsink, it's all about airflow. Me? Saving for a new card. Might be the cut down Titan X or R9 390, or maybe even wait for the next gen.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkatian*
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> Hello there. I have been using the Sapphire 7870xt w/ boost for quite awhile already. It has served me well. My overclock is constantly at 1150mhz / 1500mhz.
> 
> Well recently I was thinking of getting more out of this trusty card. I am looking to invest in a G10 and corsair h55 to help to keep temp down. I will also apply heatsink to the vram and set up a pair of 120mm fans to cool it.
> 
> We'll I guess my question is how much more can I get out of it? I would not mind attempting increasing voltages, but what do you guys think about that? Is the amounts put into the upgrade worth the performance increase, and will the be stable enough?


i really hate to say this, but putting the money in the card for a new heatsink or water cooler would better be spent on a 7950 to pair it with for xfire or just selling that one and picking up a r9 290.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> i really hate to say this, but putting the money in the card for a new heatsink or water cooler would better be spent on a 7950 to pair it with for xfire or just selling that one and picking up a r9 290.


Agree. With the prices you can find for used upper tier Radeons, makes it hard to justify spending more on the XT.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is your Sapphire Elpida memory or Hynix?


I just took a look at my card, it is Hynix memory


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> I just took a look at my card, it is Hynix memory










, Mine's Elpida so your BIOS would be a no go on my card.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Mine's Elpida so your BIOS would be a no go on my card.


Then you can write to Sapphire's Support if you want one for your gpu, I got mine in 3 days max, no big deal


----------



## Zyphur

Hey everyone, was wondering if anybody knows why this is happening, and how to fix it? My 7870 XT Tahiti is bouncing between 63-99 usage while gaming. I'm on latest drivers, but this has happened on previous drivers before. http://i.imgur.com/JzNnOTw.png


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Hey everyone, was wondering if anybody knows why this is happening, and how to fix it? My 7870 XT Tahiti is bouncing between 63-99 usage while gaming. I'm on latest drivers, but this has happened on previous drivers before. http://i.imgur.com/JzNnOTw.png


Try turning off off ulps, enable unofficial overclocking without powerplay support and, if running at stock settings, set the gpu clock to +5 mhz as well as the mem clock to +10. Let me know if it works.


----------



## Zyphur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Try turning off off ulps, enable unofficial overclocking without powerplay support and, if running at stock settings, set the gpu clock to +5 mhz as well as the mem clock to +10. Let me know if it works.


Turned off ULPS by changing reg to 0. Changed Afterburner by editing notepad with:
UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 2
My stock is 975/1500, OC'd to 1100/1500.

Don't know which of those 2 did it, but it's stable now, thanks boss.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyphur*
> 
> Turned off ULPS by changing reg to 0. Changed Afterburner by editing notepad with:
> UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
> UnofficialOverclockingMode = 2
> My stock is 975/1500, OC'd to 1100/1500.
> 
> Don't know which of those 2 did it, but it's stable now, thanks boss.


Anytime


----------



## tahitile

Hey guys, is it safe to use thermal paste (mx4) on the vrm instead of the thermal pad?


----------



## M3TAl

Yes, if you can get the metal of the heatsink to actually touch the mosfet/VRM. Otherwise they will overheat.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahitile*
> 
> Hey guys, is it safe to use thermal paste (mx4) on the vrm instead of the thermal pad?


If you do that, could you please share your results and card's brand? I'm very interested in the potential benefits the thermal paste could bring


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Yes, if you can get the metal of the heatsink to actually touch the mosfet/VRM. Otherwise they will overheat.


Thanks man, tried it and works like a charm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> If you do that, could you please share your results and card's brand? I'm very interested in the potential benefits the thermal paste could bring


Mine is a powercolor myst and the result is very impressive, VRM temps dropped by nearly 10C/50F under load. (1100/1500, 1137mV)


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahitile*
> 
> Mine is a powercolor myst and the result is very impressive, VRM temps dropped by nearly 10C/50F under load. (1100/1500, 1137mV)


Thanks for your Feedback Tahitile, unfortunately for me and Sapphire HD7870XT owners, the Vrm heatsink is a bit lifted to adjust exactly to the Vrms with thermal pad between them.
So in the end there is a big gap under the heatsink that thermal paste wouldn't fill. Anyway, I did a dust cleanup and gained 2-3°, standing to a 63/79° while benching at 1100/1450, 1150mV, this is still nice and very stable in games


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> Thanks for your Feedback Tahitile, unfortunately for me and Sapphire HD7870XT owners, the Vrm heatsink is a bit lifted to adjust exactly to the Vrms with thermal pad between them.
> So in the end there is a big gap under the heatsink that thermal paste wouldn't fill. Anyway, I did a dust cleanup and gained 2-3°, standing to a 63/79° while benching at 1100/1450, 1150mV, this is still nice and very stable in games


You could dremel the heatsink to the same size as the Powercolor one. The heatsink for the Sapphire is lifted because it is larger and would hit some capacitors right next to the VRM/mosfets without the thick thermal pad. There is also a plastic covering on the heatsink to prevent problems with those capacitors.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You could dremel the heatsink to the same size as the Powercolor one. The heatsink for the Sapphire is lifted because it is larger and would hit some capacitors right next to the VRM/mosfets without the thick thermal pad. There is also a plastic covering on the heatsink to prevent problems with those capacitors.


This work would require skill and patience, I don't feel feel ready to take the risk, after a bit of reflection, I'll leave the card as is, until next upgrade


----------



## lion_sta

Hey guys.
So the warranty of my card expired and I have decided to remove the stock cooler and install the Accelero S1 + 2x120mm fans.

The temps have dropped hugely. At about the same noise level I was having the VRMs at 90 degrees and more. Now they are at 60 and if I lower the noise they get at about 70. The GPU was at about 60/70 and is almost the same and maybe lower. Did not pay particular attention to that.

My only question is that the marked elements were covered with a sticky foamy thing that was in turn connected to the main cooler. The Accelero does not have something to cool those elements particularly. Is that a problem?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lion_sta*
> 
> My only question is that the marked elements were covered with a sticky foamy thing that was in turn connected to the main cooler. The Accelero does not have something to cool those elements particularly. Is that a problem?


Those sticky things were thermal pads and no their absence should not affect the memory performance (the highlihted chips are video ram chips).


----------



## lion_sta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Those sticky things were thermal pads and no their absence should not affect the memory performance (the highlihted chips are video ram chips).


Thanks.
On another matter, Is it normal for the VDDC current to spike up to 127 and if my fans are not turned up all the way - to keep being high?

In the image, you see the log until my PC shut down. As you can see the temps are not very high. 80 for the GPU and 74 for the VRM.


----------



## lion_sta

So, after installing the Accelero S1 I did get lower VRM temps, but the GPU would get to 80 degrees and the PC would shut down.

So I put back the original cooler but with 2x120 fans and that seems to be the best option so far.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lion_sta*
> 
> So, after installing the Accelero S1 I did get lower VRM temps, but the GPU would get to 80 degrees and the PC would shut down.
> 
> So I put back the original cooler but with 2x120 fans and that seems to be the best option so far.


It is quite strange though, I still use the Accelero S1 rev.2 on my GTX460 which is pretty much the same TDP (gtx460 = 160W; HD7870XT = 185W), Plus I tried to OC my GTX460, so I played with Vcore in higher regions, and never exceeded 70° on the Core, did you carefully put your hand near the S1 cooler to be sure it was hot (good transmission)?

I strongly believe the S1 cooler is able to handle this gpu.


----------



## M3TAl

Possibly bad mount or TIM application?


----------



## lion_sta

It is possible. I was afraid to screw the bolts too much so as not to break the card.
Also, did not check if there was good heat transmission. Anyway, with the two 120 fans my temps seem to be ok.

Maybe I will try again some day.

Thx


----------



## kekate

Bought myself a second-hand Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 myst. edition. I'm currently running 1100/1500 at the temps of 80c core and 74 VRM on Furmark GPU Stressing tool. The only thing I worry about is the GPU Core Clock dropping and jumping up. It keeps going down to 500 mhz and then it jumps back up to 1000mhz and it's all the time. I'm pretty sure it affects the perfomance, right? I had issues with the card being utilized in games. 60% GPU load when playing games, but I fixed it by either turning off ULPS or changing Afterburner to unofficialoverclocking without powerplay support. It's steady 90-100 now, sometimes dropping but not very often. Why does the core speed drop and jump randomly?

/nvm ***, something happened and my core clock is sitting steady at 1100 and I cant lower it even though it says 975 on Afterburner Temps ar ehigh as ****


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> Bought myself a second-hand Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 myst. edition. I'm currently running 1100/1500 at the temps of 80c core and 74 VRM on Furmark GPU Stressing tool. The only thing I worry about is the GPU Core Clock dropping and jumping up. It keeps going down to 500 mhz and then it jumps back up to 1000mhz and it's all the time. I'm pretty sure it affects the perfomance, right? I had issues with the card being utilized in games. 60% GPU load when playing games, but I fixed it by either turning off ULPS or changing Afterburner to unofficialoverclocking without powerplay support. It's steady 90-100 now, sometimes dropping but not very often. Why does the core speed drop and jump randomly?
> 
> /nvm ***, something happened and my core clock is sitting steady at 1100 and I cant lower it even though it says 975 on Afterburner Temps ar ehigh as ****


you should never run the furmark stress test. its not even accurate as to actually stressing the card.

these cards have a ridiculously high stock voltage of 1.256. often times just lowering the vcore down to the actual stock volts of 1.15 to 1.18 will cut the temps by 20c


----------



## kekate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> you should never run the furmark stress test. its not even accurate as to actually stressing the card.
> 
> these cards have a ridiculously high stock voltage of 1.256. often times just lowering the vcore down to the actual stock volts of 1.15 to 1.18 will cut the temps by 20c


1st time OCing a GPU. Did I **** up? http://i.gyazo.com/c567b44ecae961f43653b3d38e1b6fb4.png

it's stuck at 1100/1500. ULPS disabled, Unofficial disabled from Afterburner and Afterburner config file.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> 1st time OCing a GPU. Did I **** up? http://i.gyazo.com/c567b44ecae961f43653b3d38e1b6fb4.png
> 
> it's stuck at 1100/1500. ULPS disabled, Unofficial disabled from Afterburner and Afterburner config file.


i dont use afterburner so i cant tell you.

you can hit the reset button and it should bring the clocks back to default.
you may have to reboot.


----------



## kekate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> i dont use afterburner so i cant tell you.
> 
> you can hit the reset button and it should bring the clocks back to default.
> you may have to reboot.


It brings me to the clock I'm stuck at which is 1100/1500


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> It brings me to the clock I'm stuck at which is 1100/1500


1100/1500 isnt a bad clock.. its what i run mine at.

wait you mean it wont idle down to the 300 anymore?

that might be an option you have turned on in afterburner?


----------



## kekate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> 1100/1500 isnt a bad clock.. its what i run mine at.


I noticed the FPS increase, but the temps go really really high. 67 at idle and when I run furmark or something else, vrm goes up to 90

btw got the stock settings back, I forgot to untick one option. God damn I was already panicking


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> I noticed the FPS increase, but the temps go really really high. 67 at idle and when I run furmark or something else, vrm goes up to 90
> 
> btw got the stock settings back, I forgot to untick one option. God damn I was already panicking


like i said, dont run furmark.. actually uninstall it..

to get a good look at temps use a program like unigine or play a game like bf4..


----------



## kekate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> like i said, dont run furmark.. actually uninstall it..
> 
> to get a good look at temps use a program like unigine or play a game like bf4..


are the temps getting too high to consider them real in an usual gaming situation on Furmark? The only problem I have now is the dropping of core speed. How can I keep the core speed steady at 1100 mhz while under load? Once it drops to 500, the FPS also drops.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> are the temps getting too high to consider them real in an usual gaming situation on Furmark? The only problem I have now is the dropping of core speed. How can I keep the core speed steady at 1100 mhz while under load? Once it drops to 500, the FPS also drops.


the reason its dropping is because furmark is overloading your vrms.
i doubt its dropping while you are playing games.


----------



## kekate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> the reason its dropping is because furmark is overloading your vrms.
> i doubt its dropping while you are playing games.


I dont have BF4, but I just tested on Project Cars and Dirt Rally. It is steady at 1100 at the beginning, FPS is lovely. Actually I got like 20 fps increase from stock clock, but the core speed drops to around 900 then to 800, 400 and then again up to 1100 and so on. FPS also drops.

I found a "solution" to my issue. It is such a pain to switch between the profiles all the time. Any way to make it auto?
https://www.sapphireforum.com/showthread.php?30970-HD-7870-XT-clock-issues-and-workaround


----------



## Baa1

Hi i have a PowerColor 7870 Myst Edition. A while ago i had a 85C temp on it. So i decided to buy an aftermarket cooler. What would be the best aftermarket cooler for this GPU? People are saying that i should get a nzxt G10 but I don't know if it would fit. Someone has a guide here or something with the same GPU as mine? Thanks!


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baa1*
> 
> Hi i have a PowerColor 7870 Myst Edition. A while ago i had a 85C temp on it. So i decided to buy an aftermarket cooler. What would be the best aftermarket cooler for this GPU? People are saying that i should get a nzxt G10 but I don't know if it would fit. Someone has a guide here or something with the same GPU as mine? Thanks!


Same card here, and recently I've installed an Accelero Twin Turbo II. It's easy to install and keeps the card cool. GPU temperature is around 65C, vrms around 70-75C under load (1100/1500, 1137mV).


----------



## Baa1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahitile*
> 
> Same card here, and recently I've installed an Accelero Twin Turbo II. It's easy to install and keeps the card cool. GPU temperature is around 65C, vrms around 70-75C under load (1100/1500, 1137mV).


Hi was it all worth it? The only cooler available in my place is Gelid Icy Vision :/. I got a 85c full load a while ago while playing dota2 on high settings.


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baa1*
> 
> Hi was it all worth it? The only cooler available in my place is Gelid Icy Vision :/. I got a 85c full load a while ago while playing dota2 on high settings.


Definitely worth it. Finally I don't have to worry about temperatures and this cooler is damn quiet.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> are the temps getting too high to consider them real in an usual gaming situation on Furmark? The only problem I have now is the dropping of core speed. How can I keep the core speed steady at 1100 mhz while under load? Once it drops to 500, the FPS also drops.


You may backup your bios with GPUZ, mod it with ATI_VBE7.0.0.7b so that your settings be 1100/1500 in both normal and Turbo (no more fluctuation), then flash your new bios with ATIWinflash.
All instructions and setups are available on the first page.

BUT, to do that you must first be sure that your temps are safe in benchmark tools like Unigine and 3D mark,
as the others, I recommend you to uninstall Furmark, as this tool is definitely not representative of the real world, and potentially damaging your card.


----------



## julizs

I just sold my PowerColor 7870 Myst Edition for 75 Euros...feels like the end of an era for me, 2.5 years.








Now I'm waiting for the R9 300 series to arrive, hopefully there will also be a price/performance bomb like the 7870xt was.


----------



## M3TAl

Still rocking mine at 1200/1500. Probably waiting for Pascal and 400 series on something under 28nm.


----------



## Baa1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahitile*
> 
> Same card here, and recently I've installed an Accelero Twin Turbo II. It's easy to install and keeps the card cool. GPU temperature is around 65C, vrms around 70-75C under load (1100/1500, 1137mV).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> I just sold my PowerColor 7870 Myst Edition for 75 Euros...feels like the end of an era for me, 2.5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the R9 300 series to arrive, hopefully there will also be a price/performance bomb like the 7870xt was.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still rocking mine at 1200/1500. Probably waiting for Pascal and 400 series on something under 28nm.


Hi guys. Can you give me your MSI afterburner settings? Because i get 70+ temp on Low Settings while playing CS:GO and 85C on Dota2 which is really frightening. I even tried running the 3dMark thingy and it reaches 90+ temps so i kept cancelling it.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baa1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. Can you give me your MSI afterburner settings? Because i get 70+ temp on Low Settings while playing CS:GO and 85C on Dota2 which is really frightening. I even tried running the 3dMark thingy and it reaches 90+ temps so i kept cancelling it.


I don't mind to give you my stable clocks, but I doubt it will be useful to you, every card is different, mine is a Sapphire Dual X (Asic 63.4%):
1100/[email protected] = ok; Temps: 66/81°(vrm) in Heaven
1000/[email protected] = ok; Temps: 63/74° in Heaven
My fan speed never goes above 40% and I'm fine with these settings, powerful and silent,

here is an example of painful setting for my card:
1170/[email protected] Temps: 70/92° in Heaven, stable in benchmarks, but requires a lot more air, 50%+, noisy, and some strange lags appear in BF4,
Hope it helps, and my advice according to my observation, you should definitely play with downvolting, original voltage of 1.256mV is far too high for these cards.


----------



## Baa1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> I don't mind to give you my stable clocks, but I doubt it will be useful to you, every card is different, mine is a Sapphire Dual X (Asic 63.4%):
> 1100/[email protected] = ok; Temps: 66/81°(vrm) in Heaven
> 1000/[email protected] = ok; Temps: 63/74° in Heaven
> My fan speed never goes above 40% and I'm fine with these settings, powerful and silent,
> 
> here is an example of painful setting for my card:
> 1170/[email protected] Temps: 70/92° in Heaven, stable in benchmarks, but requires a lot more air, 50%+, noisy, and some strange lags appear in BF4,
> Hope it helps, and my advice according to my observation, you should definitely play with downvolting, original voltage of 1.256mV is far too high for these cards.


Look at my settings i play CS:GO on low settings my temps go up to 72 - 75° and my fan is at 100%.


----------



## kekate

AMD CCC doesn't seem to work anymore. I'm pretty sure I messed something up. Basically, when I set the Power Limit to 20% then my card runs at 100% in games no problem and it adjusts the voltage automatically. Sometimes exceeding 1.25v, but the temps stay OK.

Now when I set up the voltage, clock etc on Afterburner and then go to CCC and set the power limit up to 20% nothing happens. Voltage is stuck at 1,19-1.2v. I think I got a bad chip because when I run the card at 1150/1500 1.19-1.125v I get artifacts. Previously when the Power Limit worked, it bumped the voltage up whenever it needed, but now its like constant voltage. No change in voltage under load when I put it to +20. Does anyone know what's the problem?

It worked perfectly a couple of days ago.

Also when I put the power limit to 0%, what will happen is constant downclocks to 975/800/400/300 core clock, but the card stays at the same voltage. I'm out of ideas. I tried to set the power limit on Afterburner, CCC, Powerup tuner and I even reinstalled my Windows.

I've changed the core clock down to 1100. Nothing changed, but the artifacts are gone. Still stuck at 1,2-1,25v and it doesn't bump itself. I feel like 1,2v is insufficient for 1150/1500 and that's why its spamming artifacts. And when Power Limit worked, I couldn't see any artficats.

I'd love to keep using 1150/1500 since downgrade to 1100/1500 cost me around 10 FPS.


----------



## julizs

Do you guys have the stock cooling on? Maybe your vrm's are not getting enough cooling..

I removed the stock cooling from my card and slapped on 2x Prolimatech Sleek Vortex 120mm. With those i had stable 1200/1500 and even 1250/1500 with no voltage changes, just power limit.

Still, with those clocks I bet the 7870xt produces so much heat it's comparable to a 290x. That's part of the reason I gave up on it as i have an mini itx system.

Also I had the feeling there's more and more frame stutters in games with my card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baa1*
> 
> Look at my settings i play CS:GO on low settings my temps go up to 72 - 75° and *my fan* is at 100%.


All I know is, one fan (the stock fan) is definitely not enough for the 7870xt, you should be able to play CS:GO at max settings with 40% fan speed if you have a good cooling.

But please don't buy an aftermarket cooler for 50 euros as it's just not worth it anymore for a card that's worth < 100 euros. Try buying two good fans and slap them on the stock heatsink with zipties, here's how I did it:



Also make sure your heatsink is dustfree every month or so and maybe renew the thermal paste every year.


----------



## kekate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Do you guys have the stock cooling on? Maybe your vrm's are not getting enough cooling..
> I removed the stock cooling from my card and slapped on 2x Prolimatech Sleek Vortex 120mm. With those i had stable 1200/1500 and even 1250/1500 with no voltage changes, just power limit.
> 
> Still, with those clocks i bet the 7870xt produces so much heat it's comparable to a 290x.


How were the temperatures? I'm using the stock cooler, yeah. I just recently changed the thermal paste to MX4 and removed the dust. Your theory about VRM might be true. I had a little gaming session a couple of hours ago and I see that the VRM hit up to 94c and I haven't seen those numbers before.

How did you install custom fans? All you did was buy 2x 120mm fans and zip-tie them on the card or you bought a pcie fan bracket too?

I might switch the fans because I can get Corsair SP120s very cheap.


----------



## Baa1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Do you guys have the stock cooling on? Maybe your vrm's are not getting enough cooling..
> 
> I removed the stock cooling from my card and slapped on 2x Prolimatech Sleek Vortex 120mm. With those i had stable 1200/1500 and even 1250/1500 with no voltage changes, just power limit.
> 
> Still, with those clocks I bet the 7870xt produces so much heat it's comparable to a 290x. That's part of the reason I gave up on it as i have an mini itx system.
> 
> Also I had the feeling there's more and more frame stutters in games with my card.
> All I know is, one fan (the stock fan) is definetely not enough for the 7870xt, you should be able to play CS:GO at max settings with 40% fan speed if you have a good cooling.
> 
> But please don't buy an aftermarket cooler for 50 euros as it's just not worth it anymore for a card that's worth < 100 euros. Try buying two good fans and slap them on the stock heatsink with zipties, here's how I did it:
> 
> 
> 
> Also make sure your heatsink is dustfree every month or so and maybe renew the thermal paste every year.


Customizing fans are very hard for me to do i'm not that good in those kind of ways.


----------



## julizs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> How were the temperatures? I'm using the stock cooler, yeah. I just recently changed the thermal paste to MX4 and removed the dust. Your theory about VRM might be true. I had a little gaming session a couple of hours ago and I see that the VRM hit up to 94c and I haven't seen those numbers before.
> 
> How did you install custom fans? All you did was buy 2x 120mm fans and zip-tie them on the card or you bought a pcie fan bracket too?
> 
> I might switch the fans because I can get Corsair SP120s very cheap.


With clocks like 1100/1500 I think I had temperatures in the 60s, but with 1200/1500 or 1250/1500 it was 70s in games and benches. The heat output of the 7870xt is just crazy imo.
Yeah I had some fan brackets from a very old cpu cooler lol. In the pic you can see I screwed the fans into two "rails", and those rails i put on the heatsink with zipties.

Without these rails it is kinda difficult to fit 2x 120mm on that tiny tiny stock heatsink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baa1*
> 
> Customizing fans are very hard for me to do i'm not that good in those kind of ways.


I also wasnt good, I just experimented around








Tip: With the stock heatsink it's way easier to just slap on *one* 120mm fan than two, and even with one full fat 120mm fan you get way better temps than with that ****ty stock 85mm flat fan.


----------



## Baa1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> With clocks like 1100/1500 I think I had temperatures in the 60s, but with 1200/1500 or 1250/1500 it was 70s in games and benches. The heat output of the 7870xt is just crazy imo.
> Yeah I had some fan brackets from a very old cpu cooler lol. In the pic you can see I screwed the fans into two "rails", and those rails i put on the heatsink with zipties.
> 
> Without these rails it is kinda difficult to fit 2x 120mm on that tiny tiny stock heatsink.
> I also wasnt good, I just experimented around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip: With the stock heatsink it's way easier to just slap on *one* 120mm fan than two, and even with one full fat 120mm fan you get way better temps than with that ****ty stock 85mm flat fan.


Hmm found these fans on my case cover  idk how it would work o.o

btw idk if i'm on the wrong thread but this is what is gpu looks like


----------



## julizs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baa1*
> 
> Hmm found these fans on my case cover  idk how it would work o.o


Usually case fans have too low static pressure to use on a graphic card. You should buy one 120mm fan with good static pressure (In the beginning i used a Noctua F12, worked fine but is expensive) and a pack of zipties. You can stay under 10 Euros/15 Dollars for both together or spend a bit more on the fan, I mean you can reuse a high quality fan for many years.

First, ground yourself (just google it) and then remove the graphic card from your pc and put it on a antistatic bag (it came with your graphic card package).
Then you remove the cover of the graphic card and remove the fan, till you have the bare heatsink. Then blow off the dust as good as you can. Next, put the fan on the center of the heatsink and try to fix it at the heatpipes with your zipties till it doesnt move anymore. Ah, i forgot to mention you will need a mini PWM connector (around 5 Euros, for example from Arctic Cooling) to connect the fan PWM to the small graphic card PWM connector. Done!

Edit: But please be aware that if you remove the graphic card cover and fan, you lose any warranty. So you should either be comfortable with this or your card should be older than 2 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baa1*
> 
> btw idk if i'm on the wrong thread but this is what is gpu looks like


Yes, I have exactly the same one, the Myst.
Under the cover there's probably tons of dust, and your vrm's dont get any airflow anymore.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baa1*
> 
> Look at my settings i play CS:GO on low settings my temps go up to 72 - 75° and my fan is at 100%.


Are you 100% sure your Vcore is 1.000mV during games, checked with an app like Gpuz while ingame?
I ask because 1.000mV should really be a safe Vcore, I didn't even go that low, but perhaps your gpu doesn't accept it and roll backs to 1.256mV, maybe?

As julizs suggests, the 2x120mm fans is a good opportunity to improve your cooling without spending a lot of money, IMO the conception of the Myst is really bad, the tweak should be worth it, btw you should check this mod:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1355164/ohhgouramis-gpu-pci-fan-mod
If you don't owe the adapter to the GPU, you may still plug them on your mobo or rheobus, and adjust speed yourself, I do it on my GTX460 (nearly same tdp)


----------



## intelfan

Has anyone ran this card with a 7960/7970? If so what's the performance like? Is there any stuttering or any other issues? Thank you.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan*
> 
> Has anyone ran this card with a 7960/7970? If so what's the performance like? Is there any stuttering or any other issues? Thank you.


There may be one or two that have tried it, not sure what their experiences were.

I'm not a fan of multi card setups. More powerful single card is better but that's just me.


----------



## mrsmiles

can i downvolt without having to flash a different bios?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> can i downvolt without having to flash a different bios?


Certainly can. Just need a program like Afterburner.


----------



## tugger434

well whos still running one of these, i am still going strong, seems the awaited 300 series aint doing what wed hoped


----------



## julizs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> well whos still running one of these, i am still going strong, seems the awaited 300 series aint doing what wed hoped


Sold mine some weeks ago, but for what lol...Gtx 960 and r9 380 are barely faster. Tried out 3x 970's, all of them had very loud coil whine and were sent back. Gtx 980 barely faster then 970 but 200 Euros more.

R9 290 and 290X are too power hungry and hot for me. r9 390 barely faster then 290 but 100 Euros more expensive, and power hungry too ofc.
Don't wanna spend that much money to buy a Fury X or non X or a 980ti. Also the Fury non X is too hot and power hungry again.

My only hope is the Nano, but i fear it will be too expensive and just match 290X performance or be like 5-10% faster only.

No good times for a Gpu upgrade sadly. And of course, weak Euro currency makes everything even more worse.

I wish there was a performance/price bomb like the 7870XT was, maybe a 380X or the like, that would really shake tings up.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm seriously looking at used 290X's and 780 Ti's this week. I have the upgrade itch bad.

My thinking is I can always sell it next year and still go 14nm Gpu.


----------



## tahitile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tugger434*
> 
> well whos still running one of these, i am still going strong, seems the awaited 300 series aint doing what wed hoped


I'm still very happy with my 7870 myst and I don't plan to upgrade anytime soon. Performance is good enough for me (@1100/1650, 1137mV) and the card runs cool & quiet.


----------



## julizs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm seriously looking at used 290X's and 780 Ti's this week. I have the upgrade itch bad.
> 
> My thinking is I can always sell it next year and still go 14nm Gpu.


That's exactly my plan too.

I want to buy a placeholder card that loses as little worth as possible for the next months. I am looking out for a R9 390 for around 300 euros, or maybe a used Evga Gtx 980 for around 400, or even a Evga Gtx 960 for 184 Euros (though I really want to play Witcher 3 on high settings lol...).

Really tough waiting without any graphic card for a good deal, my patience is running out.


----------



## SigTauMatt

I just grabbed a 290 for $260 US a couple months ago. Should hold me over for a bit over a year or so.

I'd go that route, or a decent used 970. The step up with these cards are nuts.


----------



## julizs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> I just grabbed a 290 for $260 US a couple months ago. Should hold me over for a bit over a year or so.
> 
> I'd go that route, or a decent used 970. The step up with these cards are nuts.


Problem is to find a good used, *silent* 970. You can't return a used 970 that has coilwhine, so the only option for me would be to buy a new one.

My good old 7870XT was very quiet, no problems there.

If I'll see a good 290 for around 250€ I will grab it too, probably. Maybe on Amazon Prime sale


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahitile*
> 
> I'm still very happy with my 7870 myst and I don't plan to upgrade anytime soon. Performance is good enough for me (@1100/1650, 1137mV) and the card runs cool & quiet.


Checked last night, had this card since 5/19/2013. A 2 year ownership is typically my limit. The card is holding me back in my uses. Hitting 30-40 fps all the time,can't stand it.

I will say the card is holding up very well. None of my Nvidia cards made it past two years. Been running this card 1100-1200 Mhz 1.2-1.3 V almost since day one.


----------



## RaXelliX

I will upgrade next year. Currently the only truly intresting one in the market is Fury X but for ~700€ has only 4GB VRAM wich is in no way future proof so i'll pass. Next year AMD R-400 Arctic Islands & Nvidia Pascal.


----------



## M3TAl

I'd take 980 Ti over Fury X personally. Need a hold me over card for 14nm. Tired of the ole 7870 XT.


----------



## aaronsta1

Looks like my cards are starting to degrade..

i was running at 1200/1500 @ 1.166v

games started crashing and showing texture artifacts so i lowered it to 1150/1400 @ 1.166v

today no game would run, it failed to initialize d3d.

so i had to bump the volts to 1.188..

maybe its time for an upgrade.. they are the xfx ones with lifetime warranty.. anyone try to get them replaced?


----------



## M3TAl

1200 at that voltage is pretty insane. You could of been benching it at 1300+.

Speaking of upgrade i just picked up a 290X Lightning last week used. It's a beast.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 1200 at that voltage is pretty insane. You could of been benching it at 1300+.
> 
> Speaking of upgrade i just picked up a 290X Lightning last week used. It's a beast.


Temps kept me from going higher at 1200 the cards were pretty hot 90c


----------



## M3TAl

Mine was only on air for a short time. Then AIO cooler and after that custom water. Only did 1200 1.3V and benchable in firestrike at 1250-1270 at best.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Mine was only on air for a short time. Then AIO cooler and after that custom water. Only did 1200 1.3V and benchable in firestrike at 1250-1270 at best.


yes these cards have so much potential but are handicapped by the 7800 series coolers.

i settled down to 1100/1400 @ 1.16v this speed hits 80c in heaven benchmark


----------



## aaronsta1

its gta5 that is crashing and looks like alot of people are having issues on OC GPUs


----------



## Veky

I want to connect two 120mm fans to my VTX3D 7870 Tahiti LE ,like this http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/131944-two-120mm-case-fans-to-gpu/?p=1796568 but with other fans.

I asked VTX3D how much A or W can provide fan controller on my card but it seems that they do not plan to answer.

Guy from link get his answer from Gigabyte :
_" Dear customer,

Thank you for your patient.

The fan wattage is 14.4 W.

The fans you have are able to cool the GPU, and the speed will adjust with the temperature of GPU.

If you have any question, please kindly contact your fans supplier for more advice. Thank you for your cooperation.

Regards,
GIGABYTE"

I just asked them that is the GPU able to use two fans with these specs:
Current: 0,45 A Power Input: 5,4 W."_

I suppose that our card can give also about 14W but where can i find accurate information about the fan controller on my card?


----------



## julizs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veky*
> 
> I want to connect two 120mm fans to my VTX3D 7870 Tahiti LE ,like this http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/131944-two-120mm-case-fans-to-gpu/?p=1796568 but with other fans.
> 
> I asked VTX3D how much A or W can provide fan controller on my card but it seems that they do not plan to answer.
> 
> Guy from link get his answer from Gigabyte :
> _" Dear customer,
> 
> Thank you for your patient.
> 
> The fan wattage is 14.4 W.
> 
> The fans you have are able to cool the GPU, and the speed will adjust with the temperature of GPU.
> 
> If you have any question, please kindly contact your fans supplier for more advice. Thank you for your cooperation.
> 
> Regards,
> GIGABYTE"
> 
> I just asked them that is the GPU able to use two fans with these specs:
> Current: 0,45 A Power Input: 5,4 W."_
> 
> I suppose that our card can give also about 14W but where can i find accurate information about the fan controller on my card?


I am not sure about the specs, so I just put 2 Noctuas on it. Noctuas have crazy low comsumption (NF-F12-PWM: 0.05A, 0.6W).

Expensive sure, but very high static pressure and airflow.

Putting two fans on a gpu with an output consructed only for one is always risky, so you want to pick fans with very very low power needs.

Also, when I had two Noctuas and some metal brackets and cables on my card for some time, it bent the heatsink. Since there is no backplate for the 7870XT I would use 2x 17mm thickness 92/120mm fans to prevent the bending.

If you find a good deal, something like a gelid aftermarket cooler would be good, because the heatsink of the 7870XT is way too small with bad performance and it's kinda difficult and ugly putting 2x120mm on there.


----------



## Veky

I already have Accelero on my card and two 1900rpm fans connected to Scythe fan controller.



I was thinking to put JetFlo 120mm fans http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120/
They are 0.4A rated but I will set the fan curve to reach max speed at eg. 80-90C becase with fans that i have now,Scythe Slip Stream 1900rpm,running at about 1600-1700rpm temperatures are about 55C for core and 60C for VRM-s.

So,with 2x JetFlo 120mm fans at 1600-1700rpm it would be about 0.7A .

VGA Cooler ICY Vision-A is rated 0.5A and is compatible with 7870 ,0.2A is not such a difference i think.


----------



## Xoriam

Woah this thread is still alive!?


----------



## M3TAl

It only dies if we let it die.

Still need to move the 7870XT to the backup rig, needs the air cooler put back on.


----------



## SigTauMatt

That's right!

Mine's running my HTPC at the moment. Turns out it's a really good way to repurpose it!


----------



## Xoriam

It's actually still not that bad for certain things as long as you're not.






with the graphic settings.


----------



## selmand

hi, i have sapphire 7870xt card with 30 bios, my case zalman z3 plus with 4 case fan.

i changed thermal pads and thermal paste. gpu heats good but vrm heats like hell fire. 

i buyed thermal pads from ebay, its writed 3.2wmk. i dont know its true or false. price 1.7$ 

i am using default 975ghz and default voltages.

i dont know what must i do for vrm heats.

whats your easy suggestion to me.

pci fan module with 14cm fan or bios mod or what is else.

sorry poor language grammer.


----------



## M3TAl

Two main ways to decrease VRM heat.


Airflow, airflow over the heatsink is critical
Less voltage. If running stock you can reduce voltage quite a bit as it boosts to 1.25+ which is way too much for 975 MHz.
Good thermal pads can help to a certain amount. Also need to ensure the pads are making proper contact with the mosfets. All the pads in the world won't do anygood if the heatsink doesn't get any airflow.


----------



## selmand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Two main ways to decrease VRM heat.
> 
> 
> Airflow, airflow over the heatsink is critical
> Less voltage. If running stock you can reduce voltage quite a bit as it boosts to 1.25+ which is way too much for 975 MHz.
> Good thermal pads can help to a certain amount. Also need to ensure the pads are making proper contact with the mosfets. All the pads in the world won't do anygood if the heatsink doesn't get any airflow.


hi, thank you.

have you explaining images for option 1. you know vrm heatsink closed by main heatsink on sapphire 7870xt. so how can i made more airflow to vrms.


----------



## julizs

Kinda weird that you have problems with vrm heat with a sapphire card, that card has a pretty big heatsink on the vrm's and two fans.

My card was a Powercolor with this tiny tiny heatsink and one fan, but I never really had problems


----------



## selmand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Kinda weird that you have problems with vrm heat with a sapphire card, that card has a pretty big heatsink on the vrm's and two fans.
> 
> My card was a Powercolor with this tiny tiny heatsink and one fan, but I never really had problems


main heatsink closing vrms heatsink.


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> Less voltage. If running stock you can reduce voltage quite a bit as it boosts to 1.25+ which is way too much for 975 MHz.


I fully agree with that, stock voltage is insane, and is the main cause of overheat on this card IMO,
I recently used this extreme voltage to max my OC (1200/1450) but got back to more conservative settings on my Sapphire 7870xt:

Safe settings:
1100/[email protected] => rockstable 24/7 on all games and benchmarks
Temps: 66° core/81° VRM
gpu fan locked at 40%

Extreme settings:
1200/[email protected] => stable but hot
Temps: 70+/100°c
gpu fan locked at 50%

Hope it helps you Selmand


----------



## selmand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> I fully agree with that, stock voltage is insane, and is the main cause of overheat on this card IMO,
> I recently used this extreme voltage to max my OC (1200/1450) but got back to more conservative settings on my Sapphire 7870xt:
> 
> Safe settings:
> 1100/[email protected] => rockstable 24/7 on all games and benchmarks
> Temps: 66° core/81° VRM
> gpu fan locked at 40%
> 
> Extreme settings:
> 1200/[email protected] => stable but hot
> Temps: 70+/100°c
> gpu fan locked at 50%
> 
> Hope it helps you Selmand


thank you i will try 1100,1150 combination


----------



## selmand

1100mhz 1135mv

default power limit

unique heaven benchmark after 17 min vrm temps 94c , custom fan profile.

i think my card cursed


----------



## M3TAl

Maybe the thermal pad is making poor contact? Try to tighten the heatsink some?


----------



## selmand

i was changed thermal pads and thermal paste.

maybe new thermal pads bad quality







i buyed on ebay 1,7$

i don't know.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selmand*
> 
> i was changed thermal pads and thermal paste.
> 
> maybe new thermal pads bad quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i buyed on ebay 1,7$
> 
> i don't know.


How thick was the thermal pad? The Sapphire one is crazy thick, probably 2mm.


----------



## selmand

new thermal pad 1mm.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281523853145?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## M3TAl

Putting stock cooler back on my Sapphire 7870 XT, can't find the screws for the stock VRM heatsink







. Any idea what size and length they are?

Edit: looking at pictures online it seems the VRM screws are the same as the 4 for the GPU. Time to start searching for them lol.


----------



## PaddyND

Hi everyone! I just want to thank everyone for this thread! I've read pretty much the whole thing and it has been so helpful and an awesome source of info!

I got two Myst Editions about 14 months ago when my friend decided to upgrade and practically gave me these.

I decided to water cool this week and bought a pair universal blocks. Front mounted 240mm radiator(two 120mm fans in push), cooling the vrm's with aluminum heatsinks with two side mounted 120mm fans blowing on them

I monitor my temps and clocks with AFB/HWM

Here is my issue. The bottom card is running considerably hotter than the top card. Yes, you read that right...
My top card is under 100% load @1200Mhz hovers around 45°C core with the vrms around 80°C.
The bottom card is 70° core with vrms 95-100°.
I'm forcing the lowest possible voltage (1.238V) for my clocks to run stable but that voltage seems high (but lower than 1.256V)...

I've reseatted the bottom card block twice. Cleaning and reapplying thermal paste. When I take off the block the paste looks to be making good contact - it's smooth and even.
The bottom card is 1st in the loop, the water goes thru the bottom card to the top card. I really don't understand Why the bottom card is running 25° hotter...

any suggestions?



.


----------



## M3TAl

My only guess is there's something very wrong with that block. Have you tried that block on the other card? I've never used a cheap Chinese made block but obviously something is very wrong.


----------



## PaddyND

Thanks for the reply!
So I switched the cards and kept the blocks in the same configuration... didn't feel like draining the loop. My pc wouldn't boot. So I shorted the BIOS jumper. Still wouldn't boot. Uh oh.
Anyways figured out the pc is black screening the BIOS but it boots to Windows. So it's all default clocks and I'm in Crossfire getting 30fps in Valley, was getting avg 80 before. I'm only getting about 30-40% utilization.

Everything seems to be ok in Windows and my cards are idling the same temp, they weren't before.

Hopefully the BIOS decides to work again...

*Edit*
After about 4 hours of messing with it, i got it to boot to BIOS, and run aggressive overclocks at decent temps. Both cores hover at 50°C and vrms are at 75-80° @100% utilization for 60mins stable.

Even though it makes absolutely no sense, switching the cards worked! I'm plug into the bottom cards HDMI???

The noise level reduction alone made it all worth it considering I spent under $100 on my water cooling. I'll call that a win and walk away happy

I'm going to get as much life out of this system as possible, so I'll help keep this thread alive.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> So I switched the cards and kept the blocks in the same configuration... didn't feel like draining the loop. My pc wouldn't boot. So I shorted the BIOS jumper. Still wouldn't boot. Uh oh.
> Anyways figured out the pc is black screening the BIOS but it boots to Windows. So it's all default clocks and I'm in Crossfire getting 30fps in Valley, was getting avg 80 before. I'm only getting about 30-40% utilization.
> 
> Everything seems to be ok in Windows and my cards are idling the same temp, they weren't before.
> 
> Hopefully the BIOS decides to work again...
> 
> *Edit*
> After about 4 hours of messing with it, i got it to boot to BIOS, and run aggressive overclocks at decent temps. Both cores hover at 50°C and vrms are at 75-80° @100% utilization for 60mins stable.
> 
> Even though it makes absolutely no sense, switching the cards worked! I'm plug into the bottom cards HDMI???
> 
> The noise level reduction alone made it all worth it considering I spent under $100 on my water cooling. I'll call that a win and walk away happy
> 
> I'm going to get as much life out of this system as possible, so I'll help keep this thread alive.


Very odd, I have no explanation for that. Kind gives you that worry in the back of your mind that something is still not right or will happen later on down the road.

At least it's working for now. Just took the universal EK Supremacy off mine and put the stock air back on.


----------



## PaddyND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Very odd, I have no explanation for that. Kind gives you that worry in the back of your mind that something is still not right or will happen later on down the road.
> 
> At least it's working for now. Just took the universal EK Supremacy off mine and put the stock air back on.


Oh, I have no doubt something is very messed up LOL. "The authorities said best leave it unsolved, really". I just don't think it is the blocks or the loop, which is a win for me







. It's stable for now and I just need this system for another year or two - hopefully it will hold out. I'm just glad I'll have the water loop for future builds.

I saw you went 290x(I'm jealous!) and put the stock shroud back on the XT.

I'm running a FX-6300 @ 4.680 and a MSI 970 Gaming Mobo pci-e 2.0 @ 8x(2) - so anything better than the XT's will be getting bottle-necked. I'm running a budget rig. I'm hoping DX12 with the better draw calls will give my CPU a little more life...

Thx for the input bro!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> Oh, I have no doubt something is very messed up LOL. "The authorities said best leave it unsolved, really". I just don't think it is the blocks or the loop, which is a win for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's stable for now and I just need this system for another year or two - hopefully it will hold out. I'm just glad I'll have the water loop for future builds.
> 
> I saw you went 290x(I'm jealous!) and put the stock shroud back on the XT.
> 
> I'm running a FX-6300 @ 4.680 and a MSI 970 Gaming Mobo pci-e 2.0 @ 8x(2) - so anything better than the XT's will be getting bottle-necked. I'm running a budget rig. I'm hoping DX12 with the better draw calls will give my CPU a little more life...
> 
> Thx for the input bro!


The 290x is not perfect. I got this lightning used WITH full cover block for about $310, couldn't pass that up.

What really annoys me is the constant clock switching. It barely holds the clock you set unless the card is at high utilization. Which in a game like elder scrolls online is not often. It causes uneven frame times which causes the game to feel stuttery.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The 290x is not perfect. I got this lightning used WITH full cover block for about $310, couldn't pass that up.
> 
> What really annoys me is the constant clock switching. It barely holds the clock you set unless the card is at high utilization. Which in a game like elder scrolls online is not often. It causes uneven frame times which causes the game to feel stuttery.


prolly your 290X is not perfect. i play that game fine with a single 290 and crossfired 290s at 4K.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> prolly your 290X is not perfect. i play that game fine with a single 290 and crossfired 290s at 4K.


Not perfect in what way. It's a lightning, doesn't get much more perfect than that for a 290x.

This clock fluctuation crap was implemented with Hawaii and drives me crazy. If I set the card to a clock it should hold that clock during 3D not change depending on load. Unfortunately this is how AMD designed it, for "power savings". More like stutter inducings.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Not perfect in what way. It's a lightning, doesn't get much more perfect than that for a 290x.
> 
> This clock fluctuation crap was implemented with Hawaii and drives me crazy. If I set the card to a clock it should hold that clock during 3D not change depending on load. Unfortunately this is how AMD designed it, for "power savings". More like stutter inducings.


mine is smooth in that game even with 290s in crossfire.

edit: check your temps? Core and VRMs. your clocks (core and vram) should be pegged at all time when loaded. i don't have a screenie for that game but here was BF4 using 1080 130% scale with a single 290 and i7 HT off . . .


----------



## PaddyND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Not perfect in what way. It's a lightning, doesn't get much more perfect than that for a 290x.
> 
> This clock fluctuation crap was implemented with Hawaii and drives me crazy. If I set the card to a clock it should hold that clock during 3D not change depending on load. Unfortunately this is how AMD designed it, for "power savings". More like stutter inducings.


I'm sure your temps are fine since you're water cooling.

Does disabling Ulps or running w/o powerplay support have any affect?

I'd also try disabling Vsync and set a framerate limit to match your refresh in Rivatuner (I haven't had much luck with this, I get screen tearing) or use dynamic vsync in RadeonPro


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> mine is smooth in that game even with 290s in crossfire.
> 
> edit: check your temps? Core and VRMs. your clocks (core and vram) should be pegged at all time when loaded. i don't have a screenie for that game but here was BF4 using 1080 130% scale with a single 290 and i7 HT off . . .


Bf4 is different. It keeps the gpu load at 90%+ basically 24/7. This is ESO where gpu load fluctuates wildly and so do the clocks. My Vrm and core never break 50 in ESO(custom water).

I'm not willing to disable ULPS and having to manually drop to idle clocks using afterburner profiles.

Maybe I'm just picky... It's not a big stutter it's very slight but I notice it. Fact is it's not as smooth in that game as the 7870 XT was.


----------



## PaddyND

I have ULPS disabled and unofficial overclocking mode set to disabled...and my idle clocks drop to 300MHz core 149.5MHz mem. Holds a stable 1200/1500MHz clocks under 100% load @ 1.23V and my second card never throttles. If I use powerplay support my clocks never idle... dunno if it's a glitch but it's a happy glitch.


----------



## M3TAl

I'll give it a try this weekend thanks.

Also I added 2mm of fujipoly thermal pad to the 7870 XT vrm heatsink. So far the temps for the vrm seem improved but haven't done enough testing.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'll give it a try this weekend thanks.
> 
> Also I added 2mm of fujipoly thermal pad to the 7870 XT vrm heatsink. So far the temps for the vrm seem improved but haven't done enough testing.


here is a read . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread


----------



## aaronsta1

has anyone put the arctic accelero xtreme iii on these cards, specifically the XFX ones and do they still have room for xfire?

both of my XFX cards are showing signs of the fans wearing out.. one has stopped spinning completely and one vibrates so bad it touches the heat sink..

i really hate to send them in, as im not 100% sure what cards they will replace these with.. might even get refurbished ones that wont OC or has artifacts.

i was looking at this.

http://www.amazon.com/ARCTIC-Accelero-Xtreme-III-CrossFire/dp/B007YLUCKQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1442634071&sr=8-4&keywords=arctic+xtreme

but i cant see if they fit these cards.. in the pic that he displayed it says HD 7870, but not XT?

just seeing if anyone has used these and if they fit ok.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> I have ULPS disabled and unofficial overclocking mode set to disabled...and my idle clocks drop to 300MHz core 149.5MHz mem. Holds a stable 1200/1500MHz clocks under 100% load @ 1.23V and my second card never throttles. If I use powerplay support my clocks never idle... dunno if it's a glitch but it's a happy glitch.


A difference to note here though is Hawaii operates very differently from Tahiti. With Tahiti the only clock drops I ever got were TDP throttling related. The card would constantly switch between boost clock and stock clock. That's why I edited the BIOS to run 1125 24/7 (1200 1.3V with AB) and raised the TDP limit a huge amount, that sucker never throttled again. The throttling used to drive me crazy too.

Here's a log of a tiny amount of ESO play. Take a trip to Elden Root, the clock fluctuates MASSIVELY. I'm talking 700 MHz-900 MHz+ when the card is set at stock 1080 MHz. It's less severe in most other areas but still drops in the 900 MHz range quite often. If I set it to 1080 it should stay 1080, power savings be damned.

Edit: Googled this "issue"(or amazing AMD powertune feature if you can call it that) when I first got the Lightning and have the same experience as this person. Clocks all over the place which leads to stutter (all be it micro-stutter, but who cares stutter is stutter I can notice it): http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18573623



HardwareMonitoring.zip 14k .zip file


----------



## PaddyND

The accelero x iii is compatible with your card but it takes up 3 expansion slots, so xfire would depend on your mobo and case. If you have a mid-tower; forget it. Have you tried oiling your fans?

You can try doing what a lot of people do on here - remove the shroud and stock fans and zip-tie two 120mm fans to the heatsink. it's a little ghetto but it's cheap, low-ish profile and cools effectively


----------



## PaddyND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> A difference to note here though is Hawaii operates very differently from Tahiti...


Yeah. We are running different architecture and I know the 290x is notorious for fluctuating clocks. I was just saying how disabling ULPS doesn't necessarily pin your clocks to load clocks/disable idle clocks for power saving - in all cases.

In that thread, AMDMatt is running stable clocks (in cf) with the settings I recommended. Try disabling ULPS and unofficial overclock mode. just to test it? I know it seems like a simple fix, but it's worth a shot.

I don't know why those guys are recommending enabling AMD overdrive in CCC in conjunction with AB... that's a mistake


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> Yeah. We are running different architecture and I know the 290x is notorious for fluctuating clocks. I was just saying how disabling ULPS doesn't necessarily pin your clocks to load clocks/disable idle clocks for power saving - in all cases.
> 
> In that thread, AMDMatt is running stable clocks (in cf) with the settings I recommended. Try disabling ULPS and unofficial overclock mode. just to test it? I know it seems like a simple fix, but it's worth a shot.
> 
> I don't know why those guys are recommending enabling AMD overdrive in CCC in conjunction with AB... that's a mistake


that's what i do in AB. just once and forget it. don't even need to reopen AB ever. here are my 290s in Valley . . .


----------



## M3TAl

Here's mine in Valley, haven't changed AB settings yet. And that's fine if those settings fix it, BUT what about the regular everyday people with Hawaii and later AMD cards who don't even know what AB is or how to use it? Nor do they know what clock fluctuations are or ULPS...



My point is AMD designed it to run this way normally and IMO it's stupid since it induces stutter/uneven frame times yet not many of us hardware enthusiasts seem to care or notice? Maybe I'm one of the select few who can actually pickup on some microstutter caused by this while others just can't tell? Maybe due to differences in their setup or just their perceptions, or both? And again in most newer/modern games that keep the gpu load high the clock barely changes, except if you stare at the ground or sky it does change lol!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Here's mine in Valley, haven't changed AB settings yet. And that's fine if those settings fix it, BUT what about the regular everyday people with Hawaii and later AMD cards who don't even know what AB is or how to use it? Nor do they know what clock fluctuations are or ULPS...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is AMD designed it to run this way normally and IMO it's stupid since it induces stutter/uneven frame times yet not many of us hardware enthusiasts seem to care or notice? Maybe I'm one of the select few who can actually pickup on some microstutter caused by this while others just can't tell? Maybe due to differences in their setup or just their perceptions, or both? And again in most newer/modern games that keep the gpu load high the clock barely changes, except if you stare at the ground or sky it does change lol!


see your core clock is not a straight line. i've tested ULPS on and off in crossfire . . . only difference is when off . . . the second gpu vram stays loaded but both gpu clocks were a straight lines when loaded. i know some lightning needed bios update.

the occasional dips are cutscenes.

Edit: I apologize to the op for being OT. this is my last post here. sorry.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> The accelero x iii is compatible with your card but it takes up 3 expansion slots, so xfire would depend on your mobo and case. If you have a mid-tower; forget it. Have you tried oiling your fans?
> 
> You can try doing what a lot of people do on here - remove the shroud and stock fans and zip-tie two 120mm fans to the heatsink. it's a little ghetto but it's cheap, low-ish profile and cools effectively


i went ahead and ordered a couple.. it says xfire compatible but they take up 3 spaces? that doesnt make them very xfire compatible.. lol
my board is a gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 it has several pci-e ports.. the 16x ones are 2 spaces wide i think. but there is a 4x pci-e on the bottom.. would it hurt performance if i had to use that?

i looked up the xtreme 3 on google images and i found some pics of them in xfire.. they look tight but looks like its designed to just fit.. thats why i didnt get the xtreme 4 because i dont think that back plate would work.


----------



## PaddyND

Unfortunately, pci-e 2.0 @ 4x will bottle-neck your card. You won't take a huge performance hit but you're definitely saturating the bandwidth.

On Google you might have been looking at z87 or z97 boards. They have pci-e 3.0 16x slots, that are spaced further apart than your board


----------



## aaronsta1

well they fit.. working great.. lowered the temps from high 80s to mid 60s.

i think i wish i put these on when i first got my cards. the stock heatsink is so tiny compared to these ones..





here is a screenshot of hwinfo after a firestrike demo



hmm just noticed the top card was only 925.. strange.. gotta look into that.

hmm ran it again and now it shows 1150.. oh well.. must be how 3dmark sometimes idles the cards while it loads.


----------



## PaddyND

They fit in your 16x slots? I stand corrected (though that is a tight fit lol)

Glad it worked out.

Where are your VRM temps?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> They fit in your 16x slots? I stand corrected (though that is a tight fit lol)
> 
> Glad it worked out.
> 
> Where are your VRM temps?


the xfx cards doesnt have a sensor on the vrms.. altho they now have a heatsink on them. so im guessing much cooler then they were..

the stock card only had a metal plate with a pad under it.


----------



## matagyula

The time has come to say farewell to you, fellas! It's been a great two year run with my 7870XT, but it was time to move on - 2 gigs of VRAM was just simply not cutting it anymore







The successor is a Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X, with 3GB of VRAM, should be just enough to keep me going for the next two years. And with that said, from now on I'll be lurking in the 280X owners club







hasta la vista!


----------



## patriotaki

I just upgraded my pc (mobo ram and cpu) currently i have the sapphire 6870... my father has the 7870 is it worth switching with my father? or should i buy a new gpu from the newest models ? my budget is quite limited


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> I just upgraded my pc (mobo ram and cpu) currently i have the sapphire 6870... my father has the 7870 is it worth switching with my father? or should i buy a new gpu from the newest models ? my budget is quite limited


Definitely yes, plus if you follow the first thread you will learn to OC the card and jump to the performances of a HD7950/R9 280 which is a fair gain and enough power to run every current game on High/Ultra on a 1080p display


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donjeuw*
> 
> Definitely yes, plus if you follow the first thread you will learn to OC the card and jump to the performances of a HD7950/R9 280 which is a fair gain and enough power to run every current game on High/Ultra on a 1080p display


I think you misquoted


----------



## donjeuw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I think you misquoted


Indeed, edited


----------



## k4ever

Hello, first post here








I am not sure if this is the right thread I'm supposed to post this or if I should create a thread for it.
I have been using a sapphire 7870 xt for 2 and half years already. I own an hp OEM desktop p7-1110 that comes with an i3-2120 and 6GB RAM. I also added a Xonar DGX sound card and upgraded the PSU to a corsair CX600m.
Long story short: My GPU gets really hot under heavy load and when it reaches 90c the system freezes/crashes, forcing me to turn it off manually and rebooting it. I applied new TIM on it and it helped reduce the temps for around 2 weeks. I started getting the crashes again, so I tried many different things. Using either catalyst or msi afterburner I reduced the power limit consumption to 0 ( it was at + 20% ), I underclocked the gpu to 925 instead of the factory OC at 975, and I changed the fan profile to be more aggresive. Nothing worked, so at the end I thought that maybe I applied the TIM wrong. I applied new TIM on it for the second time and temps have been reduced to about 3c: Just enough so the gpu wont get to the 90c mark and shutdown (it stays at 86/87c), but I dont know how long this will last. Other options are to play a game with lower settings or games with lower graphical output, since the load will be low, then the temps will be low as well.
I thought I nailed it when I know that the air flowing inside the case was just really bad. The OEM HP pc wasnt designed to put a monster like a 7870xt inside, so it gets pretty nasty there temperature wise. I was going to buy a cooler master case that will fit my current motherboard, and will have way better air flow because of the layout, space, and the extra fans on it. I already checked some tutorials about how to transfer my components from my HP to another case.
But now ....................... after seeing some posts in this thread, it made me think if this is actually the problem, or if the real one ( or another one ) is the power consumption. Like I said, I have a corsair cx600m and I bought that one because someone recommended it to me and said that would be enough for my system. Its not a silver or gold PSU, and Im wondering if its my PSU the one thats giving me problems. And since we are talking about power consumption, what about downvolting the 7870 xt? I heard that the stock setup of the card is horrible, and that downvolting AND increasing its clocks to 1100 you can get better performance and lower temperatures.
Before I start buying new cases, new psus, or anything else, I would like to see what is the most I can do with my current setup. Maybe if I downvolt the card and test it, if I see the temps went down then the problem would have been solved and we will all live happily ever after. The problem is that Im not sure what programs to download and how to use them. If there was a tutorial online I could watch, that will help a lot. Or maybe, since most of you guys know way more information about a 7870 XT you can point me in the right direction as to where I should and do from here.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## M3TAl

You have a few things working against you. One being horrible case airflow/layout thanks to HP OEM. Another being possibly you are still applying the TIM incorrectly, can you go into more detail about how you are doing this? Lastly the card does eat up some power but the stock air cooler should be able to cool it just fine.

Another question: is your CX600 PSU set up with the fan intaking from the case air? In other words is the PSU fan pointing upwards towards the top of the case? The PSU fan could be competing with the 7870 XT fans for air... The PSU could be pulling air downwards while the 7870 XT is trying to pull upwards.

Now downvolting is highly recommended, you should definitely experiment with this. If you need more info on this just ask us here. Also you can turn the card's fans to 100% if you already haven't, obviously there will be some noise to contend with.

I just put my 7870 XT back on stock air recently and the card is running ~80C with stock fan profile and 1125 MHz 1.188V.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Hello, first post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right thread I'm supposed to post this or if I should create a thread for it.
> I have been using a sapphire 7870 xt for 2 and half years already. I own an hp OEM desktop p7-1110 that comes with an i3-2120 and 6GB RAM. I also added a Xonar DGX sound card and upgraded the PSU to a corsair CX600m.
> Long story short: My GPU gets really hot under heavy load and when it reaches 90c the system freezes/crashes, forcing me to turn it off manually and rebooting it. I applied new TIM on it and it helped reduce the temps for around 2 weeks. I started getting the crashes again, so I tried many different things. Using either catalyst or msi afterburner I reduced the power limit consumption to 0 ( it was at + 20% ), I underclocked the gpu to 925 instead of the factory OC at 975, and I changed the fan profile to be more aggresive. Nothing worked, so at the end I thought that maybe I applied the TIM wrong. I applied new TIM on it for the second time and temps have been reduced to about 3c: Just enough so the gpu wont get to the 90c mark and shutdown (it stays at 86/87c), but I dont know how long this will last. Other options are to play a game with lower settings or games with lower graphical output, since the load will be low, then the temps will be low as well.
> I thought I nailed it when I know that the air flowing inside the case was just really bad. The OEM HP pc wasnt designed to put a monster like a 7870xt inside, so it gets pretty nasty there temperature wise. I was going to buy a cooler master case that will fit my current motherboard, and will have way better air flow because of the layout, space, and the extra fans on it. I already checked some tutorials about how to transfer my components from my HP to another case.
> But now ....................... after seeing some posts in this thread, it made me think if this is actually the problem, or if the real one ( or another one ) is the power consumption. Like I said, I have a corsair cx600m and I bought that one because someone recommended it to me and said that would be enough for my system. Its not a silver or gold PSU, and Im wondering if its my PSU the one thats giving me problems. And since we are talking about power consumption, what about downvolting the 7870 xt? I heard that the stock setup of the card is horrible, and that downvolting AND increasing its clocks to 1100 you can get better performance and lower temperatures.
> Before I start buying new cases, new psus, or anything else, I would like to see what is the most I can do with my current setup. Maybe if I downvolt the card and test it, if I see the temps went down then the problem would have been solved and we will all live happily ever after. The problem is that Im not sure what programs to download and how to use them. If there was a tutorial online I could watch, that will help a lot. Or maybe, since most of you guys know way more information about a 7870 XT you can point me in the right direction as to where I should and do from here.
> Thanks in advance!


im guessing 100% of your problem is the case..

i googled and i noticed one thing.. that bottom back fan.. i would try to put it so it sucks in air. also make sure its running full speed.

that case design is inverted.. meaning the motherboard sits upside down to what it regularly is. this means the heat from the cpu is going directly into the gpu.

it also woudlnt hurt to put a fan on that side opening blowing OUT. you are probably going to have to wire-tie it on tho.


----------



## k4ever

Thanks for the reply. Since many people say that the pea dot method isnt enough for a gpu as well as a cpu, I did that plus 4 small dots in each corner. Im always concerned about not applying too much, but this also means that I may be not putting enough.
Now about the psu fans and the airflow, I just realized something. I didnt know how a psu fan system worked and it wasnt until a minute ago that I know that the psu takes air from outside, cools the psu, and then pushes it into the pc so it can leave through the vents. Well, thats a big issue happening on my system right now. Here is a link to a picture of my motherboard:
http://support.hp.com/doc-images/231/c02990012.jpg
The way the desktop was setup is that the psu is located at the low left of the picture ( right below the last pci express x 4 ). The way the motherboard is located inside is actually upside down ( the pc is upside down as compared to the mobo in the picture ). Having said that, the 7870 xt that is located right below the cpu ( as in the picture ) has its fans facing the PSU. So if the PSU is sucking air from the lower left corner facing left, and then blowing it inside the system, while the gpu is trying to blow air away from it, then they can be conflicting.
Also, I didnt mention that in between the gpu and the psu there is a sound card. Its not too big but it partially blocks the air flow coming from either the gpu or the psu.
Lastly, I forgot to mention that I live in California, and the room where the pc has been getting extremely hot the past week. Im talking temperatures around 90F or more inside the room, while temps outside have been even 100F.
Honestly, this looks kind of like a "perfect storm".









The only thing I can do currently without spending any more than $10, is to try undervolting the gpu, and/or check carefully how I apply TIM on it (Im not sure if an expensive one makes a difference or not).


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> im guessing 100% of your problem is the case..
> 
> i googled and i noticed one thing.. that bottom back fan.. i would try to put it so it sucks in air. also make sure its running full speed.
> 
> that case design is inverted.. meaning the motherboard sits upside down to what it regularly is. this means the heat from the cpu is going directly into the gpu.
> 
> it also woudlnt hurt to put a fan on that side opening blowing OUT. you are probably going to have to wire-tie it on tho.


Sorry for the double post, but yeah the cpu blows hot air straight under the gpu. I was just hoping that the fan located to its left ( as in the picture, but in reality on its right ) would take care of it.
I guess I will have to order a case from newegg pretty soon huh? ;(


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Since many people say that the pea dot method isnt enough for a gpu as well as a cpu, I did that plus 4 small dots in each corner. Im always concerned about not applying too much, but this also means that I may be not putting enough.
> Now about the psu fans and the airflow, I just realized something. I didnt know how a psu fan system worked and it wasnt until a minute ago that I know that the psu takes air from outside, cools the psu, and then pushes it into the pc so it can leave through the vents. Well, thats a big issue happening on my system right now. Here is a link to a picture of my motherboard:
> http://support.hp.com/doc-images/231/c02990012.jpg
> The way the desktop was setup is that the psu is located at the low left of the picture ( right below the last pci express x 4 ). The way the motherboard is located inside is actually upside down ( the pc is upside down as compared to the mobo in the picture ). Having said that, the 7870 xt that is located right below the cpu ( as in the picture ) has its fans facing the PSU. So if the PSU is sucking air from the lower left corner facing left, and then blowing it inside the system, while the gpu is trying to blow air away from it, then they can be conflicting.
> Also, I didnt mention that in between the gpu and the psu there is a sound card. Its not too big but it partially blocks the air flow coming from either the gpu or the psu.
> Lastly, I forgot to mention that I live in California, and the room where the pc has been getting extremely hot the past week. Im talking temperatures around 90F or more inside the room, while temps outside have been even 100F.
> Honestly, this looks kind of like a "perfect storm".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can do currently without spending any more than $10, is to try undervolting the gpu, and/or check carefully how I apply TIM on it (Im not sure if an expensive one makes a difference or not).


looking at the pic from google it looks like both your back fans are blowing air out.. the intakes would be on the side but they are just mesh holes.

i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Sorry for the double post, but yeah the cpu blows hot air straight under the gpu. I was just hoping that the fan located to its left ( as in the picture, but in reality on its right ) would take care of it.
> I guess I will have to order a case from newegg pretty soon huh? ;(


no you are going to have a hard time getting a case that fits that board design.

that one bottom back fan, turn it around so it is sucking air in.

the psu fan looks like it is blowing air out. so it will make a nice path.


----------



## k4ever

I wanted to build my own pc eventually, but getting a new cpu isnt on my budget yet. Getting a new case for this motherboard isnt a final solution but just something that will let the system have a break until I can buy a new mobo and cpu. I actually can buy a new case, and a new motherboard. But what would kill me is spending $100 on a windows 7/10 license. Thats why I wanted to transfer for now my old system into a better case. I will check out the fans, and see if I can turn them around. Im going to try to leave the case open and turn it on to see how the air flows and post here what I find.

EDIT: Im going to try to google if someone has been successful into transfering a IPISB-CU / carmel2 motherboard into a third party case. I really wish I can do this.


----------



## M3TAl

Does the motherboard not follow standard ATX specs? Honestly I haven't dealt with an OEM machine in ages so I wouldn't know. Do they not use ATX standards on most boards these days? They must REALLY not want you to be able to upgrade to a new case









Also a pea + 4 dots, never used this personally and IMO is overkill. If you happen to take the cooler off again can you take a picture of the GPU core and cooler so we can see the spread? The best temps I ever got was with a dot in the middle (~4C improvement over X method) when using my universal water block. You just have to use the right amount and make sure the cooler is placed evenly and tightened down evenly.


----------



## k4ever

I took some pictures of my setup. Im not sure how the air flow is going inside so maybe you can give me some insight about this.






The psu fan is upside down and it only has one fan pointing inside. The only fan I have is the one right next to the cpu and thats an exhaust.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> I took some pictures of my setup. Im not sure how the air flow is going inside so maybe you can give me some insight about this.
> 
> The psu fan is upside down and it only has one fan pointing inside. The only fan I have is the one right next to the cpu and thats an exhaust.


the psu is exhaust..

try to turn around the other fan, making it suck air in.

right where the gpu is there should be a mesh hole in the side..

id try to put a fan there a s well.. sucking in would be best.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> the psu is exhaust..
> 
> try to turn around the other fan, making it suck air in.
> 
> right where the gpu is there should be a mesh hole in the side..
> 
> id try to put a fan there a s well.. sucking in would be best.


I have never installed a fan before. Any 120mm will do the job? Dont I need holes in my case in order to screw the extra fan? If not, then do you know any that is extra thin? Im not sure if an extra fan will fit. Its already cramped inside. I definitely will try to switch the bottom one though.

Should I do this first, report here my temps and see if I can then downvolt the gpu?

EDIT: Im not sure if its because the temp in my room its much cooler tonight, but playing the same game that has been giving me problems, the temps have been drastically reduced as well ( 77~79c ) on same highest settings. Im talking about FFXIV. Either that or its because I did a clean install of the latest stable catalyst a couple hours ago. Before I just installed the newest one on top of the other, but today I removed all of it with display driver uninstaller, and then installed catalyst.
I will keep you guys posted about my good ol 7870 xt adventures in the land of the scorching tornadoes ( that is my case ).


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> the psu is exhaust..
> 
> try to turn around the other fan, making it suck air in.
> 
> right where the gpu is there should be a mesh hole in the side..
> 
> id try to put a fan there a s well.. sucking in would be best.


The PSU exhausts outside the case unless he flipped the fan around (maybe he did?). The PSU fan and first GPU fan are fighting for the same air if the PSU fan is in default config. They're pulling against each other. Not the end of the world but it's definitely the most optimal setup.

I see now how most cases would not work for this board, it would definitely have to support inversion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> I have never installed a fan before. Any 120mm will do the job? Dont I need holes in my case in order to screw the extra fan? If not, then do you know any that is extra thin? Im not sure if an extra fan will fit. Its already cramped inside. I definitely will try to switch the bottom one though.
> 
> Should I do this first, report here my temps and see if I can then downvolt the gpu?
> 
> EDIT: Im not sure if its because the temp in my room its much cooler tonight, but playing the same game that has been giving me problems, the temps have been drastically reduced as well ( 77~79c ) on same highest settings. Im talking about FFXIV. Either that or its because I did a clean install of the latest stable catalyst a couple hours ago. Before I just installed the newest one on top of the other, but today I removed all of it with display driver uninstaller, and then installed catalyst.
> I will keep you guys posted about my good ol 7870 xt adventures in the land of the scorching tornadoes ( that is my case ).


Make sure that fan is 120mm, I'm not convinced it is. It might be 92mm or slightly larger. You can measure the hole to hole spacing, it should be 120mm/12cm.

You can use any fan as long as the hole spacing is correct for the fan.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The PSU exhausts outside the case unless he flipped the fan around (maybe he did?). The PSU fan and first GPU fan are fighting for the same air if the PSU fan is in default config. They're pulling against each other. Not the end of the world but it's definitely the most optimal setup.
> 
> I see now how most cases would not work for this board, it would definitely have to support inversion.
> Make sure that fan is 120mm, I'm not convinced it is. It might be 92mm or slightly larger. You can measure the hole to hole spacing, it should be 120mm/12cm.
> 
> You can use any fan as long as the hole spacing is correct for the fan.


His case doesn't have a side fan but there is an opening. If it was me I'd just tie a fan in there sucking air in. It would be right over the gpu.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> His case doesn't have a side fan but there is an opening. If it was me I'd just tie a fan in there sucking air in. It would be right over the gpu.


Side intake right at the GPU would be helpful indeed.


----------



## k4ever

The mesh hole of the case is rectangular (6x9cm). I doubt there is a rectangle sized fan setup that will be an exact fit. What size of fans do you guys recommend me if it isnt a 120mm one?

EDIT: Couldnt I just buy 2 50mm fans and put them right next to each other so they will cover most of the mesh area (5x10cm)? lol


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> The mesh hole of the case is rectangular (6x9cm). I doubt there is a rectangle sized fan setup that will be an exact fit. What size of fans do you guys recommend me if it isnt a 120mm one?


Not sure you can get an exact fit for that. Hmm


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> The mesh hole of the case is rectangular (6x9cm). I doubt there is a rectangle sized fan setup that will be an exact fit. What size of fans do you guys recommend me if it isnt a 120mm one?


Just throw one on that fills the opening. Unless you feel comfortable enough to make the opening bigger.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> Just throw one on that fills the opening. Unless you feel comfortable enough to make the opening bigger.


Wouldnt a 90mm be a perfect fit, at least for the lenght?

EDIT: Excuse my ignorance, but I guess you guys mean DIAMETER when talking about mm size of a fan. Then 120mm will be the way to go. Still I dont know about a think version that doesnt have the usual 25mm thickness.


----------



## M3TAl

Have you tried undervolting yet?


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Have you tried undervolting yet?


Not yet. I know the idea but a tutorial would be greatly appreciated. Do you know of any?


----------



## k4ever

So much information here about 7870 xts. I assume that in order to get the most out of my gpu (performance and temp wise) I need to do 2 mods: #1 is the replacement of the stock fans with a pair of corsair sp 120 ones, and #2 is the gpu undervolting. I know I have to download GPU-Z to save the current BIOS in case anything happens. Then I have to use the sapphire trixx utility in order to allow the voltage to be manipulated by having the"force constant voltage" option ON. MSI afterburner cant be used on a 7870xt because the gpu wont allow it (right?). After that I have to use VBE7 to do the actual downvolting, and finally use ATIwinflash in order to apply the voltage changes by running a series of DOS commands ( cmd ).
I have some questions regarding this process. First of all Im following this advice: http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/3400 Its been said that I can low my voltage to [email protected]/1500. Is this just a number I can enter right from the start in all of the entries of the VBE7 powerplay tab (in order to avoid using the flawed boost feature)? Or is lowering the voltage a long process where I have to downvolt mV by mV in order to make the system stable? Or maybe this numbers apply to a VTX 7870 card and not to a sapphire XT. My core clocks are 975/1500 factory OC, and 925 regular core. Maybe I have to use [email protected]/1500 on my card? If this is the case, wasnt one of the products to have also a better clock rate (like 1000+)? Now, about the trixx utility, do I need to have that program running all the time in order to keep my gpu undervolted (and maybe have VBE7 running as well) after applying the mod? Or they are only good to use that time and I can just forget about them afterwards? Finally, I still have no clue how to perform the actual undervolting with atiwinflash, and like I said, I dont know exactly what values of voltage and clocks I should put in the powerplay tab of VBE7 specifically for my card.
My plan is to add a side fan right next to the gpu, and undervolt the card. Eventually when I decide to build a new pc (probably in a couple of months) I would do the fan modding on the actual gpu in order to squeeze a little more of it, and push its clocks further before I decide to buy a new graphic card.


----------



## PaddyND

I have a Myst Edition so my feedback is predicated on that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> can low my voltage to [email protected]/1500?


I run @1200/1500 with my Core Voltage set to 1125mV +10% power level. At idle my gpu's run @300/125 @ 950mV, under load 1200/1500 and my voltage draw is anywhere from 1174mV to 1213mV - with 1237mV available if the card needs it (under 100% utilization I'm hitting 1213mV) because I've found without leaving some head room, my clocks and utilization fluctuate.

When I under-volt them too much, my driver fails in 3D applications and I get kicked to the desktop, on a rare occasion my system would freeze but I was always able to boot back into Windows. So, I wouldn't worry about it too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> Now, about the trixx utility, do I need to have that program running all the time in order to keep my gpu undervolted (and maybe have VBE7 running as well) after applying the mod?


You need to have Trixx/Afterburner run at start-up and run in the background to maintain your clock and voltage settings.
For BIOS flashing you only need to run that program once. I WOULD NOT FLASH YOUR BIOS. It's not necessary, unless the Sapphire card needs a BIOS Flash to unlock voltage control?..
You do not need to 'force a constant voltage'. Just get Trixx/Afterburner and 'Unlock Voltage Control'.
Set the voltage low, like 1000mV and power limit to +20%, this will give you up to 1200mV available load if you're running at 1000/1500 that should be plenty - run Valley (my prefered benchmark) and with GPU-Z monitor what your GPU draws. take the max number it hits and drop the power level % to be just above that

example: GPU-z shows under 100% load your card draws 1150mV. so you'd drop your power level to 15% (17% for head room). 1000 + (1000 x .15) = 1150mV

Your main issue is air flow in your case. zip tying 120mm fans to the heatsink is great, but if you have no case flow... you're just blowing hot air around inside your case.

Have you tried taking the front of your case off? Looks like there might be a place to put fans behind your hard-drive cage.
In the meantime flip the 90mm around to make it intake, so you have atleast have some air coming in.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> So much information here about 7870 xts. I assume that in order to get the most out of my gpu (performance and temp wise) I need to do 2 mods: #1 is the replacement of the stock fans with a pair of corsair sp 120 ones, and #2 is the gpu undervolting. I know I have to download GPU-Z to save the current BIOS in case anything happens. Then I have to use the sapphire trixx utility in order to allow the voltage to be manipulated by having the"force constant voltage" option ON. MSI afterburner cant be used on a 7870xt because the gpu wont allow it (right?). After that I have to use VBE7 to do the actual downvolting, and finally use ATIwinflash in order to apply the voltage changes by running a series of DOS commands ( cmd ).
> I have some questions regarding this process. First of all Im following this advice: http://www.overclock.net/t/1373543/official-7870-tahiti-le-xt-owners-club/3400 Its been said that I can low my voltage to [email protected]/1500. Is this just a number I can enter right from the start in all of the entries of the VBE7 powerplay tab (in order to avoid using the flawed boost feature)? Or is lowering the voltage a long process where I have to downvolt mV by mV in order to make the system stable? Or maybe this numbers apply to a VTX 7870 card and not to a sapphire XT. My core clocks are 975/1500 factory OC, and 925 regular core. Maybe I have to use [email protected]/1500 on my card? If this is the case, wasnt one of the products to have also a better clock rate (like 1000+)? Now, about the trixx utility, do I need to have that program running all the time in order to keep my gpu undervolted (and maybe have VBE7 running as well) after applying the mod? Or they are only good to use that time and I can just forget about them afterwards? Finally, I still have no clue how to perform the actual undervolting with atiwinflash, and like I said, I dont know exactly what values of voltage and clocks I should put in the powerplay tab of VBE7 specifically for my card.
> My plan is to add a side fan right next to the gpu, and undervolt the card. Eventually when I decide to build a new pc (probably in a couple of months) I would do the fan modding on the actual gpu in order to squeeze a little more of it, and push its clocks further before I decide to buy a new graphic card.


You don't have to do all of that. I'll try and help you out tonight after work.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> I have a Myst Edition so my feedback is predicated on that
> I run @1200/1500 with my Core Voltage set to 1125mV +10% power level. At idle my gpu's run @300/125 @ 950mV, under load 1200/1500 and my voltage draw is anywhere from 1174mV to 1213mV - with 1237mV available if the card needs it (under 100% utilization I'm hitting 1213mV) because I've found without leaving some head room, my clocks and utilization fluctuate.
> 
> When I under-volt them too much, my driver fails in 3D applications and I get kicked to the desktop, on a rare occasion my system would freeze but I was always able to boot back into Windows. So, I wouldn't worry about it too much.
> You need to have Trixx/Afterburner run at start-up and run in the background to maintain your clock and voltage settings.
> For BIOS flashing you only need to run that program once. I WOULD NOT FLASH YOUR BIOS. It's not necessary, unless the Sapphire card needs a BIOS Flash to unlock voltage control?..
> You do not need to 'force a constant voltage'. Just get Trixx/Afterburner and 'Unlock Voltage Control'.
> Set the voltage low, like 1000mV and power limit to +20%, this will give you up to 1200mV available load if you're running at 1000/1500 that should be plenty - run Valley (my prefered benchmark) and with GPU-Z monitor what your GPU draws. take the max number it hits and drop the power level % to be just above that
> 
> example: GPU-z shows under 100% load your card draws 1150mV. so you'd drop your power level to 15% (17% for head room). 1000 + (1000 x .15) = 1150mV


So I can just add those values right from the start (voltage and clocks)? You say worst case scenario is that I will get a crash into windows, but Im worried if something else could happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> Your main issue is air flow in your case. zip tying 120mm fans to the heatsink is great, but if you have no case flow... you're just blowing hot air around inside your case.


Yeah, I currently only have 2 exhausts: the psu pointing down right towards the gpu and sound card, and the one at the right of the cpu fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> Have you tried taking the front of your case off? Looks like there might be a place to put fans behind your hard-drive cage.
> In the meantime flip the 90mm around to make it intake, so you have atleast have some air coming in.


Im only worried that if I flip the bottom exhaust and turn it intake, the cpu heat wont dissipate as fast and it will get hotter. Or maybe the intake will give an extra breath to the processor instead. If I add a side fan right next to the gpu, will the psu exhaust be enough in order to take out the air inside the case generated by the 2 extra intakes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You don't have to do all of that. I'll try and help you out tonight after work.


Please help me!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Please help me!


This will probably be easier if you PM me because we will likely be responding back and forth rapidly. Or you can add me on Steam, Origin, Skype, etc... Let me know.

BIOS flashing is 100% unnecessary though you can do that if you really wish to. TRIXX is not needed as is GPU-Z though GPU-Z is a nice tool to have handy.

All you need to accomplish undervolt is MSI Afterburner. Unless things have changed in later revisions of AB it does not support voltage control on 7870 XT out of the box. However the change to make it support voltage control is very simple. I don't have the info for this on hand right at this moment but I can get it.

Edit: I would also like to note the core clocks and voltages you provided are just general guidelines... As with all CPU's/GPU's we are subject to the Silicon Lottery. One 7870 XT might be able to run 1000 MHz 1V while another might be completely unstable at that setting. Another maybe require 1.15V at 1000 MHz. Every chip is different, you have to find what works best for your chip.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> This will probably be easier if you PM me because we will likely be responding back and forth rapidly. Or you can add me on Steam, Origin, Skype, etc... Let me know.
> 
> BIOS flashing is 100% unnecessary though you can do that if you really wish to. TRIXX is not needed as is GPU-Z though GPU-Z is a nice tool to have handy.
> 
> All you need to accomplish undervolt is MSI Afterburner. Unless things have changed in later revisions of AB it does not support voltage control on 7870 XT out of the box. However the change to make it support voltage control is very simple. I don't have the info for this on hand right at this moment but I can get it.
> 
> Edit: I would also like to note the core clocks and voltages you provided are just general guidelines... As with all CPU's/GPU's we are subject to the Silicon Lottery. One 7870 XT might be able to run 1000 MHz 1V while another might be completely unstable at that setting. Another maybe require 1.15V at 1000 MHz. Every chip is different, you have to find what works best for your chip.


I sent you a pm. If we exchange steam ids we can chat over there.


----------



## PaddyND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> So I can just add those values right from the start (voltage and clocks)?


Your card will have a separate idling voltage and a load voltage. The idling voltage is usually 950mV for 7870xt's. So setting your voltage to 1000mV will in no way damage your card. The power limit % is the % over the set base voltage...I was just giving you a starting point - but you just monitor and tweak, monitor and tweak. You are essentially just limiting the amount of voltage to your card, where it is drawing enough to run stable, in an effort to keep temps as low as possible
I don't like my card idling at full clock/full voltage. it only goes full clock and draw only in 3-D applications.

Trixx and Afterburner are essentially the same program made by different companies - Sapphire and MSI respectively - both will work fine with your card.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I am having some issues with Windows 10. Mainly it seems like parts of the screen doesn't update (I have to drag windows over the frozen part to get it to refresh). Only happens in desktop mode, no issues in games.

Any idea?

I was thinking about an RMA, but I have no idea which shop I bought it from


----------



## k4ever

Hello. I just wanted to let you guys know that I think my 7870 xt got messed up. A member of this forum was helping me, and we were trying to undervolt my card just by using msi AB. We changed some settings here and there, and the only "tweak" I actually did was that I pasted these lines under settings, in the file located at program files (x86)/msi afterburner/profiles/VEN .... etc.
VDDC_CHL8228_Detection=6:30h
VDDC_CHL8228_Defaults=C8 88
VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback=0
This tweak was the only way needed to reduce the voltage from 1.225 to 1.156. Before, no matter what, the voltage readings were always 1.225 even with the voltage control slider on msi set at 1.100mV.
I did many other tests after this, and thought I improved the performance of my gpu. By using valley, I checked that my temps were way cooler than before and the voltage was 1.156~1.160 constantly, even with the same 975 gpu and 1500 memory clocks. I never gave too much importance to the frames per second shown running Valley, but at the end when I tried to see the performance in an actual game I realized my gpu was seriously lacking power. In places where I usually got 60fps (with vsync) now I got around 50fps. In others where I got 50-55, now I got 35-40fps! That was a drop of 15 frames per second. What I tried was to delete the VDDC_CHL8228 entries in the .txt file, and then revert all changes done in msi, up to how it exactly was before doing any alterations to it. I run the game, and realized that the fps loss was still there.

I know that there are many warnings about changing your voltage numbers in your gpu, and that one should alter them knowing what they do at their own risk. The thing is that I dont think I changed in any way the BIOS, correct? I thought that was the main concern. The other changes I did using AB were allowing "force constant voltage" and "enabling unofficial overclocking mode without powerplay. I restarted msi many times, and only once I had to restart my pc as well (when I enabled the unofficial overclocking option for the first time).

Is my GPU done for good, or is there something I can do about this?

EDIT: I didnt notice before but my pc sounds like it has a cricket everytime the gpu is under load and getting higher temps. Before I could only hear the gpu fans, but now something else is making it. Definitely something is not good here. I tried overclocking the gpu to see if that could resolve the loss of fps issue, and also because I read in this thread that many people uses their card undervolted and with 1100 gpu clock. I did that and in effect the frames per second came back and everything was awesome .... for 3 minutes. Then I started experiencing artifacts, so I had to shut the game down.


----------



## PaddyND

M3TAl gave you good advice...
Do you know what these settings do?
VDDC_CHL8228_Detection=6:30h
VDDC_CHL8228_Defaults=C8 88
VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback=0

If you did you, you wouldn't have deleted them...
Those config files alterations come directly from super genius Alexey Nicolaychuk aka Unwinder, the dude who wrote the source code for AB/RivaTuner e.g. the foremost authority on the subject...

VDDC_CHL8228_Detection= 6:30h : is the bus location for the 7870xt

VDDC_CHL8228_Defaults = C8 88 : selects proper voltage control loop and internal lookup table (LUT) register for a 7870xt. The voltages for all possible GPU power states, which means that it allows controlling 3D performance state voltage independently of the rest performance states. This means that in order to provide independent voltage control for 3D performance state, we must add to the database exact address of LUT register, storing voltage for 3D performance state in CHL8228 on this card. The database should also specify default value of this LUT register to allow MSI Afterburner to restore defaults properly, when necessary.

VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback = 0 : Changes the OSD voltage from target voltage to actual voltage. (so you can monitor the voltage correctly)

I'm 99% sure the reason you were getting low fps in Valley was due to GPU core clock throttling because it was slightly under-volted. That's why I told you to use the power limit % and your card would be able to draw additional voltage if necessary...

force constant voltage = no
extend official overclocking limits = no
unofficial overclocking mode = disabled

you can hit 1200Mhz w/o extending official limits

as I said:
Set the voltage low > power limit % to 20% > Monitor the voltage, clock freq, usage %, temp, and fps using the OSD> If the driver crashes, system hangs, or clocks throttles = bump the voltage slightly > Run Valley again > Monitor > repeat until stable with lowest possible voltage... I told you exactly what to do and you ignored my advice

Undervolting your card will not damage it in any way; I've run my card at .95 volts to 1.3 volts (and everything in between), I've undervolted at full load. no issues. Only time I ever had artifacting was if my core hit 90c

M3TAl knows what he's doing, so I'm not sure what you did...


----------



## k4ever

The fps loss issue wasn't on Valley, since I wouldnt know how to compare it because it was my first time using it. The fps loss were from the game in question that I mostly play. Like I said, I lost around 15 frames per second in places where I used to get 55-59, and thats a fact. Metal indeed was helping me, and I appreciate all his help. First we tried just ticking the boxes of "allow voltage monitoring" and "allow voltage control" on msi. I set my voltage to 1100mV and run valley. My voltage reads were about 1.225 or so. We then tried to enable unofficial overclocking without powerplay support and see if it worked, but still the reads were 1.225. We also tried using "force constant voltage" and/or set the power limit to +20, and still no luck. It wasnt until he gave me these commands to put in the .txt file that the voltage got reduced as it looked in OSD. I used Valley with extreme hd settings, checked the temps and at the end they stabilized at around 70~72c with around 55% of fan usage. The gpu load was up and down when changing scenes (perfectly normal), and the voltage stopped moving at 1.156. I know I left the clocks at 975 so I was very happy with the results. By the way, I forgot to add that before I added those VDDC lines I disabled constant voltage and unofficial overclocking to try to revert it back to default settings.
At the end I tried using these settings with FFXIV (1.156V, power limit 0%, 975gpu clock, 1500memory clock, and with the VDDC lines saved already on the .txt file), and thats when I noticed the huge frame loss. The rest I have explained already.


----------



## PaddyND

Sorry if I was being a dick... I am trying to help you

I have found the on screen display voltage (OSD) monitoring to be very unreliable. I haven't adjusted VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback=0 in my config file. Which is suppossed to work for an accurate OSD voltage (and seems like it was working for you?). I just alt-tab out and look at HWiNFO (or GPU-z) which is an accurate reading.

I played FFXIV for a long time and I get solid 60fps except in Mor Dhona (now) Idyllshire or wherever there is heavy player congestion.

1.156V might be too low a voltage.

Here are my settings as a reference, they may be to help you.
(I have ULPS disabled - I'm running crossfire and my fan control is disabled - water cooling)

Show me your .txt file and that will give me an idea of what's happening


----------



## k4ever

I downloaded gpu-z and checked the voltage reads. When using settings 1100mV, +20, 1000mhz gpu, 1500memory on msi, gpuz voltage read is 1.195V. I changed the voltage through the use of the msi slider again up to 1.3V, and the value in gpu z never changed. It remained 1.195V.
Msi is not changing any voltages.

EDIT: When running a Valley benchmark, the game crahsed 2 times. The first one was when I was using the settings I posted above over here, and the second one crashed even when I set the gpu clock down to 925.
It seems the only way to keep it stable is to run it at stock voltage 1.225 either with 925 or 975, depending what temps I want to deal with at the moment.


----------



## PaddyND

Even with
VDDC_CHL8228_Detection=6:30h
VDDC_CHL8228_Defaults=C8 88
VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback=0

In the config file?

That should ensure you've unlocked voltage control.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> Even with
> VDDC_CHL8228_Detection=6:30h
> VDDC_CHL8228_Defaults=C8 88
> VDDC_CHL8228_VIDReadback=0
> 
> In the config file?
> 
> That should ensure you've unlocked voltage control.


By checking how the values change in gpu z, while changing settings using msi at the same time, I can get an idea of what is happening with my gpu. With those command lines added under SETTINGS (yes I triple checked that every letter, number, symbol, and spaces are there), the only thing that changes is the voltage .. but ... It only changes when I input any value that isnt 975MHZ for the core clock. It wont matter if I put 1000, 990, 982, 976, 974, 925 .... it will always give around 1.2V. But when I put 975MHZ it goes back to 0.797 like if it was on idle ( I assume the gpu core also goes back to 300MHZ on gpuz ). I can only do this using unofficial oc w/o powerplay support. When I disable this last option, it wouldnt let me change anything as reflected on gpuz. It looks like those lines dont do anything on my card.

EDIT: Well actually the only change I can see happen when I added those commands were that when I run Valley, the voltage reads, using msi OSD, 1.156V instead of 1.225 when running it without them.


----------



## PaddyND

Hmmm. That's interesting.

Can you force a constant voltage lower than 1225?

Like 1175. Power limit @ 0%

And see if you can run @ 1000MHz with no clock throttling

Edit* is your voltage set to 1156? It sounds like those lines are working.

1225 is the default target voltage for the sapphire xt. So your OSD will always show 1225 no matter what you set the voltage to (if you delete those lines). 1156 is your actual voltage. Are you crashing at that voltage? If so bump it to 1175


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> Hmmm. That's interesting.
> 
> Can you force a constant voltage lower than 1225?
> 
> Like 1175. Power limit @ 0%
> 
> And see if you can run @ 1000MHz with no clock throttling
> 
> Edit* is your voltage set to 1156? It sounds like those lines are working.
> 
> 1225 is the default target voltage for the sapphire xt. So your OSD will always show 1225 no matter what you set the voltage to (if you delete those lines). 1156 is your actual voltage. Are you crashing at that voltage? If so bump it to 1175


I just checked that the only way to get lesser voltages is by ticking on the "force voltage control" box along with unofficial oc w/o powerplay. I tested extreme hd on valley with 1100mV, 0% power limit, 1000mhz and 1500mhz, and it didnt crash. The voltage reads on OSD were of 1.133~1.145, but when I alt tabbed I could see gpuz showing voltages around 1.109mV (maybe thats because the Valley screen window was minimized at that point and when I switched to it back the voltages increased right away again to 1.137ish.


----------



## PaddyND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> I just checked that the only way to get lesser voltages is by ticking on the "force voltage control" box along with unofficial oc w/o powerplay. I tested extreme hd on valley with 1100mV, 0% power limit, 1000mhz and 1500mhz, and it didnt crash. The voltage reads on OSD were of 1.133~1.145, but when I alt tabbed I could see gpuz showing voltages around 1.109mV (maybe thats because the Valley screen window was minimized at that point and when I switched to it back the voltages increased right away again to 1.137ish.


Do you have different idle and load clocks/voltage?

In GPU-z if you click on the voltage, you can cycle it to max. Close gpu-z (make sure it's not running in the background), then re-open it and run Valley again. then cycle to max and see what it says


----------



## k4ever

The most it goes is 1.150V on max. Thats with the voltage set at 1175mV with msi AB.

EDIT: I managed to play for more than 1 hour and the gpu was pretty stable running at 72c, 55% fan usage, 1000mhz core, 1.175V set on msi, with 0% power limit. Frames per second increased as well. I had to force constant voltage and use unofficial oc w/o powerplay.
Should I keep increasing the gpu core clock on 10/15 increments until it becomes unstable and then increase the voltage at increments of 25? I guess its gonna get to the point where the temps will be getting too high for my tastes and thats where I should stop the tweaking, correct?

EDIT 2: I tested with valley this setup: 1000MHZ with 1.175V ( power limit +20 and many other options constant ). It gave me 34.5fps average on the benchmark, and 1444 score. I then tried 1010mhz with 1.175v. It gave me 35.5 and 1486 score ( looking good ). Temps increased by 5c (77c). Tested then with 1020mhz and 1.175 and it gave the same result as with 1010mhz (35.5/1485). I thought that maybe it needed more voltage so I upped the volts to 1.200 and tested it (with 1020mhz). It gave me 35.6 with 1488, so the difference between 1010/1.175 and 1020/1.200 was negligible. Temps increased to 79c. Finally I went crazy and increased the voltage to 1.225v and the clock to 1035mhz. Benchmark crashed and I was forced to reboot the pc manually.
I thought I could at least increase the clocks of my gpu to 1100mhz but it seems that may not be the case. Maybe my card is already old, and in these 2+ years the components havent been properly taken care of. Heat inside the case may have charged a toll on the sweaty gpu during the hot seasons, and it wasnt until this last weeks where I wanted to do something about it. Either that, of Im not sure what Im doing wrong. What I noticed is that using msi AB is not as easy as it seems, at least for my card. Only way to force tweaks in voltage using msi is by checking on the "force constant voltage" box and enable unoffical overclocking without powerplay. Some people dont need to touch these settings. They just need the VDDC commands in their ini files and they can tweak their voltages at their leisure. I also noticed that if I set the voltage with the slider in AB, the voltage shown in GPUZ will be 0.025v less (eg: I set it to 1175, and gpuz shows 1.150). And then in the game the voltage reads even less, but maybe this is caused because that number will be the max voltage allowed when the load is at 100%. Im not sure about this though.
What about the temps? Maybe since it was hitting 80c already, the system wasnt as stable with this different numbers and crashed at those temps? I dont know if this has anything to do with it as well. Before I did any tweaks, the system will crash everytime it hit 90c.

EDIT 3( and hopefully last one): I decided to set everything back the way it was with the only difference that I have now added the VDDC lines on the AB ini file.
The original problem was the temperature, even when I set the clock at 925mhz. After realizing the xt was drawing more voltage than needed (1.225v), it lowered when I added the commands. Now I can play at 975mhz with 1.156v and temps dont go over 80c with 80% fan usage (custom). Also the fps loss problem disappeared. It seems tweaking the xt actually was doing more harm than good, so with these changes Im pretty content.


----------



## aaronsta1

might be easier to just use vbe7 and flash the bios with the settings..

id try 1.188v @ 1150/1500 altho you may need 1.215v


----------



## RaXelliX

@ aaronsta1 - easier yes but not very wise at the moment. First he has to find a stable voltage so clocks wont throttle (fps loss) and then flash vbios.
For testing i reccomend OCCT graphics test. I've found this to better than any game or graphical benchmark. It detects even the smallest artifacts and in the end of it's stable in OCCT then it's stable everywhere.


----------



## PaddyND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> The most it goes is 1.150V on max. Thats with the voltage set at 1175mV with msi AB.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> EDIT 3( and hopefully last one): ...so with these changes Im pretty content.


Welcome to the world of overclocking/tweaking! Fun isn't it? ?.
It's not your fault. You have the perfect storm of a hot card, poor case ventilation, and case design with your cpu dumping heat on your gpu and your psu fighting with it for air.

Flipping that case fan (to intake), zip tying a fan to the side of case (pointed at the gpu), and letting your psu exhaust... would REALLY help you with the flow/ventilation issue.

Only other thing that concerns me is forcing constant voltage and unofficial oc w/o powerplay - your card may not be idling when not gaming.
If it is idling, you're golden

Sounds like you have solid fps and reasonable temps in FFXIV - which was your original goal - I'd call that a win and stop for now.


----------



## PaddyND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> @ aaronsta1 - easier yes but not very wise at the moment. First he has to find a stable voltage so clocks wont throttle (fps loss) and then flash vbios.


^ completely agree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> For testing i reccomend OCCT graphics test. I've found this to better than any game or graphical benchmark. It detects even the smallest artifacts and in the end of it's stable in OCCT then it's stable everywhere.


Thx for the tip! I'll download OCCT later today, I've been looking for a better tool, AIDA64 wasn't cutting it.


----------



## Castaa

Hi all. Myst owner here. Anyone game at 4K resolution with this card? (GPU overclocked assumed.) Experiences?

I'm thinking of picking up a 4K display. Thanks!


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> Hi all. Myst owner here. Anyone game at 4K resolution with this card? (GPU overclocked assumed.) Experiences?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a 4K display. Thanks!


Since i own "only" a 1080p monitor i utilize AMD-s VSR (Virtual Screen Resolution) feature to game at 1440p - essentially it's rendering at 1440p and downsampling to 1080p allowing me to use Anti-Aliasing on games that use (for example) deferred rendering and thus do not support native AA.
I was very suprised that AMD did bring VSR to such an old card. Newer AMD cards can also do 4K downsampling to 1080p.
Performance however is not that great as you can imagine. I can only play less resource intensive games at 1440p.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Since i own "only" a 1080p monitor i utilize AMD-s VSR (Virtual Screen Resolution) feature to game at 1440p - essentially it's rendering at 1440p and downsampling to 1080p allowing me to use Anti-Aliasing on games that use (for example) deferred rendering and thus do not support native AA.
> I was very suprised that AMD did bring VSR to such an old card. Newer AMD cards can also do 4K downsampling to 1080p.
> Performance however is not that great as you can imagine. I can only play less resource intensive games at 1440p.


This 290X only goes to 3200x1800, tried it for the first time yesterday actually and it looked totally screwed up in Elder Scrolls Online. 2560x1440 looked good though. Maybe I'll try 3200x1800 again.

Edit: ESO is working at 3200x1800 now. Only issue I have with VSR though is the Afterburner OSD will not increase in display size even when making it larger in the settings. It's so small I can't read it.


----------



## k4ever

Hey guys, I have a question for you. Just like what happened before, the gpu temps suddenly begin increasing. The thing is that there is pattern now. If you refer to my original post, I explained that the first time I applied TIM on my gpu the temperatures dropped and everything was fine ..... until 10 days after where the temps went up again out of nowhere. Then I throughly cleaned the gpu (99% isopropyl alcohol with a microfiber cloth), and reapplied TIM on it again. Temps went down for a second time and thats when I came here to ask for advice to see how I could prevent this problem to happen again. Some people suggested adding a side fan next to my gpu and at the end I realized I cant do that. The space between the HP case cover and the gpu is less than 1cm, so a decent side fan wont fit there at all. I switched the bottom fan and turned it into intake instead of exhaust, but that didnt helped with the temps at all. The graphoc card is pretty big and acts as a "divider between the lower section where the processor is, and the upper part where the psu (exhaust) is. This means that proper airflow is just impossible to get in my case.
Anyways, I was playing some game an hour ago where it was giving me temps around 72c at full load this whole week, but suddenly the game crashed. I checked at the OSD in the frozen screen, and I read 86c (way over 72c). I restarted and tried to change the fan profile to be super agressive, but even with 100% fan usage it didnt prevent the gpu temps to get higher and higher as the time passed. I then just exit the game lest it crashes again. Now what I noticed is that it has been exactly 10 days since I last applied a new coat of TIM on the gpu, and the temp problem magically reappeared. So I assume that whats going on is either one of two things:
1. I applied TIM both times wrong, but enough to last me around 10 days before I saw any problems again.
or
2. By applying TIM I am "saving time" of the REAL problem thats going on. Then the thermal paste cant handle the temps of the gpu, dries up way faster than usual, and I start to actually see the temps rising through MSI afterburner OSD.
If it is the second answer, then the ONLY thing I can try doing is getting a better case, with extra fans, solve the air circulation problem and hope that will solve the problem. Maybe the card is already damaged by having experienced less than optimal temperature scenarios because of the case it is in, and because of the room the pc is located (is hell here during summer with no ac).

Right now my hope is that its reason #1. If thats the case, does anyone know a really good method to apply TIM on gpus, as well as recommend me a good product for it?


----------



## RaXelliX

@ k4ever - What TIM are you currently using?
Im thinking this might be option #2 where the TIM is just not that great and indeed starts to dry up after some time.

In terms of damage you can relax. The GPU can handle over 100 degrees celcius and the VRM-s can hande 114 or 115 degrees celcius. If the temps ever get to that point the result is automatic shutdown to prevent damage. Aside from physical damage or overvolt (wich is not possible on this card without hardmod) you cant really damage your card or significantly shorten it's lifespan.

In terms of what is the best mothod to apply the TIM - well there are many options (and opinions) on the matter. Personally i use the X method but one drop in the middle and even spread methods work just as well.
I have always used Arctic TIM-s. Currently MX-2.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question for you. Just like what happened before, the gpu temps suddenly begin increasing. The thing is that there is pattern now. If you refer to my original post, I explained that the first time I applied TIM on my gpu the temperatures dropped and everything was fine ..... until 10 days after where the temps went up again out of nowhere. Then I throughly cleaned the gpu (99% isopropyl alcohol with a microfiber cloth), and reapplied TIM on it again. Temps went down for a second time and thats when I came here to ask for advice to see how I could prevent this problem to happen again. Some people suggested adding a side fan next to my gpu and at the end I realized I cant do that. The space between the HP case cover and the gpu is less than 1cm, so a decent side fan wont fit there at all. I switched the bottom fan and turned it into intake instead of exhaust, but that didnt helped with the temps at all. The graphoc card is pretty big and acts as a "divider between the lower section where the processor is, and the upper part where the psu (exhaust) is. This means that proper airflow is just impossible to get in my case.
> Anyways, I was playing some game an hour ago where it was giving me temps around 72c at full load this whole week, but suddenly the game crashed. I checked at the OSD in the frozen screen, and I read 86c (way over 72c). I restarted and tried to change the fan profile to be super agressive, but even with 100% fan usage it didnt prevent the gpu temps to get higher and higher as the time passed. I then just exit the game lest it crashes again. Now what I noticed is that it has been exactly 10 days since I last applied a new coat of TIM on the gpu, and the temp problem magically reappeared. So I assume that whats going on is either one of two things:
> 1. I applied TIM both times wrong, but enough to last me around 10 days before I saw any problems again.
> or
> 2. By applying TIM I am "saving time" of the REAL problem thats going on. Then the thermal paste cant handle the temps of the gpu, dries up way faster than usual, and I start to actually see the temps rising through MSI afterburner OSD.
> If it is the second answer, then the ONLY thing I can try doing is getting a better case, with extra fans, solve the air circulation problem and hope that will solve the problem. Maybe the card is already damaged by having experienced less than optimal temperature scenarios because of the case it is in, and because of the room the pc is located (is hell here during summer with no ac).
> 
> Right now my hope is that its reason #1. If thats the case, does anyone know a really good method to apply TIM on gpus, as well as recommend me a good product for it?


i use the small dot method and just squish it down when you tighten up the heatsink..
i have used both Artic MX-4 and thermaltake Tg-3 paste... they both were available at my local store (fry's) and they both worked about the same.


----------



## k4ever

The TIM I lastly used was an Antec Formula 7 Nano diamond compound. It was on sale on bestbuy. It looks grey too. The first one I used was the cheapest generic one I found on frys, but that was used on the cpu a long time ago. The processor is running like a champ and never had any issues of temps with it anymore. I used the center pea size method on the cpu. Then I read that the pea method wouldnt work in gpus because they are bigger and it wouldnt spread as uniformly as in a cpu, so first I used the center pea PLUS for small dots close to every corner (4). Last time I used a "star method" where I do 3 lines: one from the top center all the way down, another from the left center all the way right, and two diagonals. But I didnt use a lot of TIM for them. Yeah, maybe the antec compound is drying too fast, and that will explain why it was on sale, Im not sure. Im going tomorrow to frys and this time I will get an artic tim (will try to check for an MX-?). I will take a picture of my gpu before removing the previous TIM, and maybe you guys could check for clues saying that it wasnt properly applied, or maybe something abnormal going on with my card (missing and/or bad thermal pads, etc ...).
By the way, its no coincidence that besides being around 10 days where the temps problems occur again, they happen just when the weather temperature hits high 90s, and even over 100F degrees.

If by doing this, the temp problem cant be solved I will have to buy a better case, and transfer my mobo as best as I can. Will not be an easy task, but its the only option I will have if I dont want to spend around $300 in a new cpu/mobo combo. Using the extra fans in the new case will totally help, but finding them slots to connect them in the mobo, or using them directly with the PSU, thats totally another topic to discuss.

EDIT: Browsing frys items online, they only carry the arctic silver 5, not the mx-4 everyone recommends. I guess I will order one from newegg, and hopefully they will let me go to one of their warehouses for immediate pick up (its only 15 minutes away from where I live).


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> The TIM I lastly used was an Antec Formula 7 Nano diamond compound. It was on sale on bestbuy. It looks grey too. The first one I used was the cheapest generic one I found on frys, but that was used on the cpu a long time ago. The processor is running like a champ and never had any issues of temps with it anymore. I used the center pea size method on the cpu. Then I read that the pea method wouldnt work in gpus because they are bigger and it wouldnt spread as uniformly as in a cpu, so first I used the center pea PLUS for small dots close to every corner (4). Last time I used a "star method" where I do 3 lines: one from the top center all the way down, another from the left center all the way right, and two diagonals. But I didnt use a lot of TIM for them. Yeah, maybe the antec compound is drying too fast, and that will explain why it was on sale, Im not sure. Im going tomorrow to frys and this time I will get an artic tim (will try to check for an MX-?). I will take a picture of my gpu before removing the previous TIM, and maybe you guys could check for clues saying that it wasnt properly applied, or maybe something abnormal going on with my card (missing and/or bad thermal pads, etc ...).
> By the way, its no coincidence that besides being around 10 days where the temps problems occur again, they happen just when the weather temperature hits high 90s, and even over 100F degrees.
> 
> If by doing this, the temp problem cant be solved I will have to buy a better case, and transfer my mobo as best as I can. Will not be an easy task, but its the only option I will have if I dont want to spend around $300 in a new cpu/mobo combo. Using the extra fans in the new case will totally help, but finding them slots to connect them in the mobo, or using them directly with the PSU, thats totally another topic to discuss.
> 
> EDIT: Browsing frys items online, they only carry the arctic silver 5, not the mx-4 everyone recommends. I guess I will order one from newegg, and hopefully they will let me go to one of their warehouses for immediate pick up (its only 15 minutes away from where I live).


the die on these cards is so small the tube you buy can prob do 50 cards.. this is should give you an idea on the size dot you put in the center..
but yeah, poor airflow in your case is not helping you out at all.. all the TIM in the world cant do its job if cool air isnt available.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> the die on these cards is so small the tube you buy can prob do 50 cards.. this is should give you an idea on the size dot you put in the center..
> but yeah, poor airflow in your case is not helping you out at all.. all the TIM in the world cant do its job if cool air isnt available.


You are probably right. I will buy a coolermaster haf 812 case asap, and hopefully it will fit my motherboard (micro atx). From what I have read it seems that I may need a fan controller in order to regulate the case fan speeds manually. My motherboard only has one 3 pin connector for an extra fan besides the one needed for the cpu, and I dont my pc to be loud as an airplane taken off everytime I turn on my computer (if I use molex adapters in order to connect the case fans directly to the psu). Is there maybe another option for this? Im sorry if I went out of topic here, but these are things Im doing in order to keep my good ol' pal XT from getting too hot.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> You are probably right. I will buy a coolermaster haf 812 case asap, and hopefully it will fit my motherboard (micro atx). From what I have read it seems that I may need a fan controller in order to regulate the case fan speeds manually. My motherboard only has one 3 pin connector for an extra fan besides the one needed for the cpu, and I dont my pc to be loud as an airplane taken off everytime I turn on my computer (if I use molex adapters in order to connect the case fans directly to the psu). Is there maybe another option for this? Im sorry if I went out of topic here, but these are things Im doing in order to keep my good ol' pal XT from getting too hot.


do you mean 912?

i have 2 of those cases, they are very good.. they come with 1 120 front fan (intake), and 1 120 back (exhaust).

you can add 1 more 120 front fan.. and you can put 2 120 top fans, and it has a spot for a 120 or 140 side fan.. i suggest 140 for the side.

the stock CM fans are pretty quiet on that case even running at full speed..

its pretty cheap on newegg..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119233

like i said id suggest a side fan. 140mm

you mentioned being around a fry's they price match.

there is a club on here for that case.
http://www.overclock.net/t/392179/the-official-cooler-master-haf-x-932-922-912-club/23090#post_24181386

you can check out all the cool things people has done to it.


----------



## M3TAl

I thought your HP motherboard was inverted, will that work with a HAF 912?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I thought your HP motherboard was inverted, will that work with a HAF 912?


i was looking at the pics on his computer and its inverted but its also on the right side.
so putting that board in a left side case, he should be able to put it the right way..

http://support.hp.com/doc-images/231/c02990012.jpg

this is the board, it just looks like its set upside down in his case.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I thought your HP motherboard was inverted, will that work with a HAF 912?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> i was looking at the pics on his computer and its inverted but its also on the right side.
> so putting that board in a left side case, he should be able to put it the right way..
> 
> http://support.hp.com/doc-images/231/c02990012.jpg
> 
> this is the board, it just looks like its set upside down in his case.


Yeah, its upside down. I cant wait to get my hands on a new case!







Newegg will/call pickup is not available on weekends, but like I said, their warehouse is only 5 minutes farther than the frys. Plus they are offering a rebate card of $20, and I dont think fry's will reduce the price lower than $59.99, or would they? I dont want to wait until monday to do all this. I want to do it today! ^__^

EDIT: I talked to a frys representative and he told me they dont offer price matching regarding rebates. I guess I will wait until monday to get the case with the mx-4 tim. In the meanwhile I will play some red dead redemption on my ps3. Never finished that game.


----------



## M3TAl

One of the Fry's in Houston has a large banner on the side of the building that reads: "We match internet prices". Or something along those lines. Maybe they all do? Personally I haven't been to a Frys in years.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> One of the Fry's in Houston has a large banner on the side of the building that reads: "We match internet prices". Or something along those lines. Maybe they all do? Personally I haven't been to a Frys in years.


They actually do, but with a catch. They take into account the shipping price and add it to the new reduced price. For example: newegg sells a gpu for $200, and frys sells it for $250. They will honor the $200 price plus tax, PLUS the shipping costs that newegg would charge you as well. I dont know how this would apply if frys price matches an item in amazon if someone is a prime member though (free shipping).


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> They actually do, but with a catch. They take into account the shipping price and add it to the new reduced price. For example: newegg sells a gpu for $200, and frys sells it for $250. They will honor the $200 price plus tax, PLUS the shipping costs that newegg would charge you as well. I dont know how this would apply if frys price matches an item in amazon if someone is a prime member though (free shipping).


What a great deal


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What a great deal


it kind of is..

1 if you were to buy online you would pay the price plus tax plus shipping..

2 if you buy online you wait 3 to 7 days to receive item.

so you go to fry's bring the site up on your phone and they match the price and you walk out with item right there.. same price..

although my fry's didnt worry about shipping and they even beat the price by 20%.


----------



## PaddyND

newegg has free shipping like 99% of the time...

the HAF 912 is $60 with a $20 MIR

and their shipping is super fast...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> it kind of is..
> 
> 1 if you were to buy online you would pay the price plus tax plus shipping..
> 
> 2 if you buy online you wait 3 to 7 days to receive item.
> 
> so you go to fry's bring the site up on your phone and they match the price and you walk out with item right there.. same price..
> 
> although my fry's didnt worry about shipping and they even beat the price by 20%.


We don't pay tax here unless it's Amazon.


----------



## k4ever

Ok guys, time for some updates. I bought a new case (coolermaster haf 912), and transferred almost everything from my old HP Pavilion case. The sata cable for the dvd drive wasnt long enough, so I couldnt connect that yet, but I dont need it for the moment. The media card reader didnt come out with a header, and it doesnt fit any of the front slots of the 912 (I will see what I can do about it later).
And now, the most important thing: the temps on my 7870XT. Here are some pictures I took about my new layout, and I really would appreciate some input.



This pic shows the side fan I added to the case lid (facing the gpu). Its actually the exhaust fan I had on my previous pc. Its not 120mm, but its all I have for now.



Before I forget, I bought 20g of arctic mx-4 and I applied a pea size shaped quantity on the gpu (A little bit less than 0.5cm).
Before I added the fan to the side, I decided to check how the temps were doing, so I run valley at extreme hd settings with 975mhz, 20% plus power supply, 1500mhz memory, and the voltage was around 1.150v. Even with a new case that has an intake fan on the bottom, an exhaust on topm and with the gpu being applied mx-4, the temps were rising quickly. In around 5 minutes and with the gpu fan being used 100%, the temps got to 80c, 81c, 82c, and was continuing to increase. Gpu was under full load as well. Cpu temps were constant at less than 60c for both. I became very dissapointed.
Then I remembered aaron's advice about using a side fan, and so I did. I ran Valley again, and immediately I notice stuttering and/or frame inconsistency. This lasted for around 2 minutes and then the frame rate adjusted. Using the same settings I did on the first time, it took around 10 minutes for the temp to rise from 81c to 82c, and this was with 100% fan usage. When it reached the 82c mark I quit (I ran valley for about 25 minutes and this was the max temp I saw and that I allowed to happen).
I did another test but with clocks at 925, and 0% power limit. During close to 10 minutes temp was 74c max, with 78% fan usage .... but there was down throttling. Loads would vary constantly from 925 to 890 to 870, back to 925. Voltages came down as well because of this to 1.080v.
Finally I tested it with 925mhz, and 20% power limit this time. I got 77~78c with full gpu load, and fan usage of about 92%. No throttling.

Is this normal? I really would like to keep my temps around 75c.

There are a few things I would like to point in order to have a more accurate picture of whats going on:
- Weather, and room temperature has been pretty hot these last days (Im talking about around 85~90c inside my room).
- The first time I use valley, where I got high temps pretty quickly, the top back exhaust fan was connected to the motherboard, and the bottom front one directly to the psu (it came with an adapter). When I added the side fan, I connected that one directly to the psu as well, and has been running constantly because of that.
- I notice that the top back exhaust fan (that is connected to the mobo) varies in its speed.
- The PSU is at the bottom and its exhaust points downwards towards the mesh. It has around 1.5cm of space between the surface and the pc bottom.

Any ideas what is going on around here? Im going to doublecheck that the top exhaust fan is actually exhaust and not intake. I havent changed its position since I opened the case from its box, so I assumed its an exhaust. Also, will it matter if I use the fan connection in the motherboard than using the fans directly with the psu? Maybe they will be more useful if I do the latter option?

For me, the best scenario would be one where I could actually downvolt properly my card to around 1.075~1.100v and with clocks around 975~1000mhz. Is it too much to ask?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Ok guys, time for some updates. I bought a new case (coolermaster haf 912), and transferred almost everything from my old HP Pavilion case. The sata cable for the dvd drive wasnt long enough, so I couldnt connect that yet, but I dont need it for the moment. The media card reader didnt come out with a header, and it doesnt fit any of the front slots of the 912 (I will see what I can do about it later).
> And now, the most important thing: the temps on my 7870XT. Here are some pictures I took about my new layout, and I really would appreciate some input.
> 
> 
> 
> This pic shows the side fan I added to the case lid (facing the gpu). Its actually the exhaust fan I had on my previous pc. Its not 120mm, but its all I have for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I forget, I bought 20g of arctic mx-4 and I applied a pea size shaped quantity on the gpu (A little bit less than 0.5cm).
> Before I added the fan to the side, I decided to check how the temps were doing, so I run valley at extreme hd settings with 975mhz, 20% plus power supply, 1500mhz memory, and the voltage was around 1.150v. Even with a new case that has an intake fan on the bottom, an exhaust on topm and with the gpu being applied mx-4, the temps were rising quickly. In around 5 minutes and with the gpu fan being used 100%, the temps got to 80c, 81c, 82c, and was continuing to increase. Gpu was under full load as well. Cpu temps were constant at less than 60c for both. I became very dissapointed.
> Then I remembered aaron's advice about using a side fan, and so I did. I ran Valley again, and immediately I notice stuttering and/or frame inconsistency. This lasted for around 2 minutes and then the frame rate adjusted. Using the same settings I did on the first time, it took around 10 minutes for the temp to rise from 81c to 82c, and this was with 100% fan usage. When it reached the 82c mark I quit (I ran valley for about 25 minutes and this was the max temp I saw and that I allowed to happen).
> I did another test but with clocks at 925, and 0% power limit. During close to 10 minutes temp was 74c max, with 78% fan usage .... but there was down throttling. Loads would vary constantly from 925 to 890 to 870, back to 925. Voltages came down as well because of this to 1.080v.
> Finally I tested it with 925mhz, and 20% power limit this time. I got 77~78c with full gpu load, and fan usage of about 92%. No throttling.
> 
> Is this normal? I really would like to keep my temps around 75c.
> 
> There are a few things I would like to point in order to have a more accurate picture of whats going on:
> - Weather, and room temperature has been pretty hot these last days (Im talking about around 85~90c inside my room).
> - The first time I use valley, where I got high temps pretty quickly, the top back exhaust fan was connected to the motherboard, and the bottom front one directly to the psu (it came with an adapter). When I added the side fan, I connected that one directly to the psu as well, and has been running constantly because of that.
> - I notice that the top back exhaust fan (that is connected to the mobo) varies in its speed.
> - The PSU is at the bottom and its exhaust points downwards towards the mesh. It has around 1.5cm of space between the surface and the pc bottom.
> 
> Any ideas what is going on around here? Im going to doublecheck that the top exhaust fan is actually exhaust and not intake. I havent changed its position since I opened the case from its box, so I assumed its an exhaust. Also, will it matter if I use the fan connection in the motherboard than using the fans directly with the psu? Maybe they will be more useful if I do the latter option?
> 
> For me, the best scenario would be one where I could actually downvolt properly my card to around 1.075~1.100v and with clocks around 975~1000mhz. Is it too much to ask?


those temps arent too extreme. does your game still crash?
i would put a 140MM fan on the side, as intake.

one thing to note, these cards came with tiny heatsinkes and tiny fans.. now that you have more room and better cooling i would do the 120MM fan swap.

i myself just put these on my 7870XT which brought the temps down from 78-80 to mid 60s


as far as down volting and overclocking you are going to have to use vbe7 and atiflash.

you really shouldnt have any problems going down to 1.155v @ 1000 or even 1.188v @ 1100

BTW 1.155, 1.163 and 1.188v is the tahiti stock voltage for the 925mhz speed.

your card is probably running at 1.256v


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> your card is probably running at 1.256v


Nope, I doublechecked with msi and gpu-z. Its 1.155 almost all the time at 975mhz and it increases a little bit but never at or over 1.2V.
I will try to downvolt first before trying to spend any more money on this temp problems.

EDIT: Anybody knows a good tutorial to edit the bios of my XT? M3tal reffered me to techpowerup.com but I dont see the 7870 xt being supported there. Its mostly for older cards.


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Nope, I doublechecked with msi and gpu-z. Its 1.155 almost all the time at 975mhz and it increases a little bit but never at or over 1.2V.
> I will try to downvolt first before trying to spend any more money on this temp problems.
> 
> EDIT: Anybody knows a good tutorial to edit the bios of my XT? M3tal reffered me to techpowerup.com but I dont see the 7870 xt being supported there. Its mostly for older cards.


this doesnt make sense..
can you upload your bios?

use gpu-z to extract it..


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Nope, I doublechecked with msi and gpu-z. Its 1.155 almost all the time at 975mhz and it increases a little bit but never at or over 1.2V.
> I will try to downvolt first before trying to spend any more money on this temp problems.
> 
> EDIT: Anybody knows a good tutorial to edit the bios of my XT? M3tal reffered me to techpowerup.com but I dont see the 7870 xt being supported there. Its mostly for older cards.


I was referring to this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/

If you want I or someone else here can edit the BIOS for you, however flashing it is still your responsibility.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> this doesnt make sense..
> can you upload your bios?
> 
> use gpu-z to extract it..


I dont know if you are reffering to a tahiti.rom file I created. If not, how do I get the info?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I was referring to this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vbe7-vbios-editor-for-radeon-hd-7000-series-cards.189089/
> 
> If you want I or someone else here can edit the BIOS for you, however flashing it is still your responsibility.


Yes, I will assume total responsibility.









EDIT: Im currently using VBE7 and I managed to open and check my bios and gpu values. In the link, there are many VBE7 versions. I downloaded the one that says 7.0.0.7, assuming this is the latest one. But there are also 2 other files named 7.0.0.7a and 7.0.0.7b. I still dont know where and what version of atiflash (or atiwinflash) I should download.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> EDIT: Im currently using VBE7 and I managed to open and check my bios and gpu values. In the link, there are many VBE7 versions. I downloaded the one that says 7.0.0.7, assuming this is the latest one. But there are also 2 other files named 7.0.0.7a and 7.0.0.7b. I still dont know where and what version of atiflash (or atiwinflash) I should download.


7.0.0.7b is the latest. This should be the latest ATIWinFlash: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2531/atiflash-2-71


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> 7.0.0.7b is the latest. This should be the latest ATIWinFlash: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2531/atiflash-2-71


Stupid Norton Security keeps deleting atiwinflash.exe everytime I extract it to a new folder in my desktop. Should I just turn off norton? Or maybe the file is not safe?

By the way, anyone can recommend me a 120mm fan that I could replace the noisy one I already have on my case? The noise is driving me nuts. Nothing too expensive too.

I read that the Gentle Typhoon fans are pretty good, but either they are all sold out or discontinued, and also kind of expensive.

EDIT: I just read that adding a side fan may or may not be beneficial depending on what type of gpu one uses. In this case Im using a 7870xt and I know its open air. Is the consensus right about the use of a side fan? Should I get a 140mm instead of the 120mm? Newegg has a sale of 4 stock 120mm fans (like the ones that came on the haf 912) for $12.50 plus a mib of $5 extra. I can always keep the others in case I decide to add them later. Although I dont know if my PSU wattage would be enough for the whole setup with all fans.

EDIT2: Now Im also getting recommendations of getting positive pressure on my rig. Meaning its better to have 2 120mm fan on the front and one in the back, instead of 1 in the front, one in the back, and one on the side. Im getting really confused about this.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Stupid Norton Security keeps deleting atiwinflash.exe everytime I extract it to a new folder in my desktop. Should I just turn off norton? Or maybe the file is not safe?


Add Exeption to folder where you unpack it? That way you wont have to turn it off. The file is safe.


----------



## k4ever

I dont know if the temps dropped because its not as hot in my room anymore, or because I switched to an haf 912 case, or because now I have one intake 120mm fan and one exhaust, or because of using mx-4 tim ..... but I can play the same game that was giving me problems with getting 64c max at same settings as before. After figuring out how to properly change the voltage with msi AB, I tested it throughly, and I decided to stay with 1000MHZ gpu clock and 1112mV. Thats 25MHZ more clock than the default sapphire xt in boost, PLUS less voltage ... meaning reduced temps as well. I finished flashing it with atiwinflash, and the process was extremely easy. I will post more stuff later to see how my xt is performing in its new found home with many "cool" new friends as well























Thanks guys for your patience, and for your invaluable advice!


----------



## toughacton

Hey everyone. I have a quick question for you. I just got a second 7870 XT Powercolor Myst.. Unfortunately my board only supports 16x and 4X configuration PCIE 2.0. I tried running crossfire and while 2d stuff is fine, any 3d app just red screens and the driver crashes. So i assumed it was the slots and just pulled the card in the 4X slot and started playing around with the new card. I found out that it had a different BIOS than my old card. The "new" card was on bios .31 and the old was on .32. The new card was throttling and behaving really weird under anything but default clocks and settings, so i flashed it up to .32 and now its running great. Even better than my old one now.

So to cut to the chase, do i risk throwing everything back in and try out crossfire again? Or will i just get more driver crashes due to the 4x slot? Its the gear in the patchwork APU build i have ( although its no longer an APU). The CPU is at 3.5GHz if that makes a difference.

Honestly the new card was a great deal as I only paid $70 for it and its already faster without adding volts than my old card, and it even runs cooler, so even if crossfire isn't worth my while i think i still made out ok and I can always give my wife the extra card. Or i have an ASRock extreme 6 that i can swap around that has 8x 8x slots, but that would involve a lot of OS swapping etc that i would rather avoid, but I'll do it if I'll see some good gains.

I'm at 1080 60Hz at the moment and want to get Star Citizen at very high detail at that rez. thanks in advance


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> Hey everyone. I have a quick question for you. I just got a second 7870 XT Powercolor Myst.. Unfortunately my board only supports 16x and 4X configuration PCIE 2.0. I tried running crossfire and while 2d stuff is fine, any 3d app just red screens and the driver crashes. So i assumed it was the slots and just pulled the card in the 4X slot and started playing around with the new card. I found out that it had a different BIOS than my old card. The "new" card was on bios .31 and the old was on .32. The new card was throttling and behaving really weird under anything but default clocks and settings, so i flashed it up to .32 and now its running great. Even better than my old one now.
> 
> So to cut to the chase, do i risk throwing everything back in and try out crossfire again? Or will i just get more driver crashes due to the 4x slot? Its the gear in the patchwork APU build i have ( although its no longer an APU). The CPU is at 3.5GHz if that makes a difference.
> 
> Honestly the new card was a great deal as I only paid $70 for it and its already faster without adding volts than my old card, and it even runs cooler, so even if crossfire isn't worth my while i think i still made out ok and I can always give my wife the extra card. Or i have an ASRock extreme 6 that i can swap around that has 8x 8x slots, but that would involve a lot of OS swapping etc that i would rather avoid, but I'll do it if I'll see some good gains.
> 
> I'm at 1080 60Hz at the moment and want to get Star Citizen at very high detail at that rez. thanks in advance


what board is it?
it may not work, not because of the 16/4 but because the board isnt setup to actually use crossfire/sli


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> what board is it?
> it may not work, not because of the 16/4 but because the board isnt setup to actually use crossfire/sli


Its the MSI A75MA-G55 It says it can, but from what I've read the x4 is probably from the chipset and not the CPU and thus may cause some issues, but I'm also wondering if it might have been the BIOS difference between the cards.


----------



## k4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> Its the MSI A75MA-G55 It says it can, but from what I've read the x4 is probably from the chipset and not the CPU and thus may cause some issues, but I'm also wondering if it might have been the BIOS difference between the cards.


I was checking your motherboard specifications, and I can see it has 2 pci express x16 slots available. You have to use those two to enable proper crossfire.


----------



## RaXelliX

Nope the board has 2x16x slots but one of them is only 4x enabled electrically (_A slot of a large physical size (e.g., ×16) can be wired electrically with fewer lanes (e.g., ×1, ×4, ×8, or ×12) as long as it provides the ground connections required by the larger physical slot size_.) http://www.msi.com/product/mb/A75MAG55.html#spec-detail
CrossFire is supposedly supported tho.


----------



## toughacton

So should I give it another try, now that I have a matching BIOS on both cards? My hands are still healing from the last foray into my case. Its not overly sharp, I just have a knack for finding sharp things whenever I'm working on a computer (in this case a fan filter).


----------



## RaXelliX

Well PCI-E 2.0 should be enough even at 4x speeds on one slot for 7870 XT as it does not transmit that much data over PCI-E bus. 4x speed would however limit more power graphics cards.
So yes i think its worth a shot to try one more time. Use gloves or something to protect your hands. Just make sure they're not too thick and do not give off static electricity that could hurt your PC.


----------



## selmand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> Not yet. I know the idea but a tutorial would be greatly appreciated. Do you know of any?


i am using 1050mv, 975mhz, 1450 mhz ram, custom fan profile, thermal pad between mainheatsink and vrmheatsink.

gpu core 64max
vrm heat 85max

i think these cards vrm themps riddiciolus.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selmand*
> 
> i am using 1050mv, 975mhz, 1450 mhz ram, custom fan profile, thermal pad between mainheatsink and vrmheatsink.
> 
> gpu core 64max
> vrm heat 85max
> 
> i think these cards vrm themps riddiciolus.


The vrm is only 3 phase for the gpu unfortunately. That's why extra precautions have to be implemented when increasing the voltage. It should of been 4 phase minimum.


----------



## alanflankerBR

How to get 2000Mhz in mems like a MrMaxout on PowerColor 7870EZ? What driver version do you use now? Will new drivers impair her performance? Because are optimized for seriesRx 200/300


----------



## RaXelliX

2000Mhz Memory?
I think you would have to be supremely lucky to get that much plus do a hard mod to give memory more voltage. Maybe also looser timing to reach high Mhz. The best i managed was ~1650Mhz and even so it was benchmark but not game stable. Besides faster VRAM translates into very small gains in terms of actual performance (case in point: 1st gen HBM on Fury X).


----------



## alanflankerBR

I need change anything physically for flashing BIOS in PowerColor 7870 EZ?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanflankerBR*
> 
> I need change anything physically for flashing BIOS in PowerColor 7870 EZ?


Nope. Just backup your current vBIOS.


----------



## alanflankerBR

BIOS .32 stop core clock down to 925mhz in games?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanflankerBR*
> 
> BIOS .32 stop core clock down to 925mhz in games?


No. They only way is to mod vBIOS with VBE7 and disable "boost" feature and set a constant clock (like 1000Mhz). Othwerwise it will still drop down to 925Mhz occasionally.


----------



## alanflankerBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> No. They only way is to mod vBIOS with VBE7 and disable "boost" feature and set a constant clock (like 1000Mhz). Othwerwise it will still drop down to 925Mhz occasionally.


Or set 8% + in Power Limit? In page 1 say to flash a .28 or .30 bios to stop


----------



## M3TAl

2000 Mhz mem? What? Doubt my 290 X lightning with extra voltage on water could even do that. Probably crap out at 1700-1800.


----------



## alanflankerBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 2000 Mhz mem? What? Doubt my 290 X lightning with extra voltage on water could even do that. Probably crap out at 1700-1800.


Look the first page, in owners list.

I have problems to overclock. If i set 985 mhz or more in core clock, in games or benchmarks after few seconds, is switching between 634, 704 etc. I had the .31 version now updated to .32


----------



## alanflankerBR

An opportunity arose to get a Gigabyte 7970 3GB Windforce to replace my 7870 XT Power Color. I feel better in meaningful games?


----------



## Woxxi

Hello everyone,

I bought a Sapphire 7870 XT few years ago and i would like to know why the fan's speed is constantly fluctuating while my computer is in idle? Especially when my screen is in standby mode. I can hear the fans speeding up then they slowing down after a few seconds... I also noticed that the fan speed is stuck at 20% with the sapphire Trixx software and we can't set it below ?!

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxxi*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I bought a Sapphire 7870 XT few years ago and i would like to know why the fan's speed is constantly fluctuating while my computer is in idle? Especially when my screen is in standby mode. I can hear the fans speeding up then they slowing down after a few seconds... I also noticed that the fan speed is stuck at 20% with the sapphire Trixx software and we can't set it below ?!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Make sure to use latest drivers. AMD Crimson november driver caused a bug with fan speed that was fixed in december WHQL driver.


----------



## Woxxi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Make sure to use latest drivers. AMD Crimson november driver caused a bug with fan speed that was fixed in december WHQL driver.


Thanks for your advice , i'll try the 15.12 !


----------



## Woxxi

turned off the standby to the monitor fixed my problem ...


----------



## cstrife

Hey guys,

I was hoping someone would have some suggestions for a fan issue I'm having. I have the PCS+ Myst edition and my fan has gone all weird. I'm just trying to figure out if my card is defective now.

The fan won't spin until core temp hits 95 degrees. At which point the fan will jump to 100% and will cool it down until the fan turns off. Usually around 80 degrees.

Now, the strange thing is, I can't get the fan to spin unless I force it to a high speed first. That is, if I set 25%, 40%, 50%, 60%, 70% the fan won't spin. But if I set it to 90-100%, it spins, then I can lower it to 60% or so. Anything under 50% doesn't spin in any situation.

At 100% fan speed set manually, the core temps will be brought down to 30c, so I know physically, the fan is mounted ok.

I have tried various AMD drivers (going back to my 2014 catalyst ones as well as the newest crimson - as of a few days ago) and same issue. It wasn't like this before. I only noticed because when I'm watching videos, I get the fan spinup constantly whereas it was fine before.

Any suggestions? I've tried downgrading the gpu bios to 1 version prior, but the same.


----------



## SovietDash

Does overclocking the memory speed actually improve FPS?


----------



## SigTauMatt

@SovietDash not really. Better to focus on the core clocks with this card.


----------



## SovietDash

How hot should the VRMs get on this card? I have two of the Sapphires in crossfire. The top card's core gets to 90°C and the VRMs go up to 108°C.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> How hot should the VRMs get on this card? I have two of the Sapphires in crossfire. The top card's core gets to 90°C and the VRMs go up to 108°C.


90C on core is pushing it. 115-120C on VRM is cause for serious concern. I personally never liked core over 70C or VRM over 80-90C.


----------



## SigTauMatt

^This.

I wouldn't worry much about core until around 75C, but the VRM on these suckers? 105C MAX. I think there's some crummy 3-phase regulation here. Remember, this Tahiti is running on a reference Pitcairn board. They just aren't meant to do so much.

Aaaaaand, the post goes to the next page. lol


----------



## SovietDash

90° while gaming is a norm for me. The highest I've seen the core go was 97°C before it started throttling itself. That was with a 1200/1600 OC. I have no idea what my VRM temperatures were, but I've since dropped the clocks to 1000/1500 to be safe. Even at these modest clocks though, the VRM on the top card can hit 108°, where it will also throttle the GPU. Should I be worried? Do all the Tahiti LE's run hot?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanflankerBR*
> 
> An opportunity arose to get a Gigabyte 7970 3GB Windforce to replace my 7870 XT Power Color. I feel better in meaningful games?


Its quite a bit faster. I found my 2 7870XTs to be some of the buggiest prices of hardware I have ever owned. it was like driver updates ignored them or something.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> 90° while gaming is a norm for me. The highest I've seen the core go was 97°C before it started throttling itself. That was with a 1200/1600 OC. I have no idea what my VRM temperatures were, but I've since dropped the clocks to 1000/1500 to be safe. Even at these modest clocks though, the VRM on the top card can hit 108°, where it will also throttle the GPU. Should I be worried? Do all the Tahiti LE's run hot?


They kinda do. That top card seems pretty toasty, especially being the sapphire model. Have you considered replacing the TIM? The stuff may have cured over time, especially with all that heat. Maybe add an exhaust fan next to the cards on the case?


----------



## SovietDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> They kinda do. That top card seems pretty toasty, especially being the sapphire model. Have you considered replacing the TIM? The stuff may have cured over time, especially with all that heat. Maybe add an exhaust fan next to the cards on the case?


What do you mean, replace the TIM? And I have an intake underneath them, one on the side of the case, and even one if those pci slot coolers sandwiched between them.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> What do you mean, replace the TIM? And I have an intake underneath them, one on the side of the case, and even one if those pci slot coolers sandwiched between them.


The top card almost always suffers from higher temps because it is basically intaking the exhausted heat from the bottom card. The top card is starving for fresh air. You would need a very well placed side intake or front intake to provide that top card with good fresh air.

Changing TIM won't do anything. The tiny heatsink uses a 2mm thick thermal pad. Changing the pad for a very high performing one may gain you 5-10C on VRM if you're lucky. Fujipoly Extreme works very well (11 w/mK).

Is that PCI slot cooler exhausting air out the case or blowing right into the top card? The fans are so close to each other I doubt it's actually helping anything. Side intake helps but the type of fan used matters, directional airflow works better. Your side intake might be spraying air out at a wide angle instead of directed towards the top card.


----------



## SigTauMatt

May I suggest moving one of those top mounted fans near the front of the case, specifically in the top position? It would do a better job of feeding both cards fresh air. Perhaps placing another fan on the side panel as exhaust will help as well. The location of the fan on that panel is directly beside where the vrm is located on that particular card. Doing this on my case netted me a 5C drop on my core, and my vrm temp drop from 105C to the upper 90s. I can't remember the exact amount. It's been a while...

I tried using the side panel fan as an intake, and saw a smaller drop than I got when it was positioned as exhaust. YMMV.

What I would do:

-Move the ceiling fan nearest the rear to the front-top of the case as intake
-Move the fan in the floor to exhaust on the side panel
-Run a loop of Heaven and report results

Seriously, I'd like to see how/if this helps you, or if my results are a fluke!


----------



## SovietDash

I drew some circles so you could see all my fans. Blues are intake, reds are exhaust, and the greens are internal fans to assist with cooling the cards.
I'm using all the possible fan mounts on my case.
The pci slot cooler just blows onto the top card.


----------



## bernieyee

Brother's Sapphire HD 7870 fans died.

They won't turn on unless fan speed is manually set to 100% or the GPU's internal temperature rises to 80+ (and even then it runs at 100%).

What's the cause of this? Temperature sensor gone to kaputz? And what would you recommend to fix it?

I'm thinking a Corsair H55 + NZXT G10... or one of those Arctic Cooling kits. Is it even worth it for a HD 7870 nowadays? Probably cost well over 120$ CAD to fix it.


----------



## SovietDash

There was an issue with the Crimson 15.11 drivers that screwed up fan profiles. Update to 15.12 or 16.1.1 and see if the problem fixes itself.

If not, try using MSI Afterburner to create your own fan profile.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> I drew some circles so you could see all my fans. Blues are intake, reds are exhaust, and the greens are internal fans to assist with cooling the cards.
> I'm using all the possible fan mounts on my case.
> The pci slot cooler just blows onto the top card.


Honestly I would run a test with and without that middle pci slot cooler, it might be hurting more than helping.


----------



## bernieyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> There was an issue with the Crimson 15.11 drivers that screwed up fan profiles. Update to 15.12 or 16.1.1 and see if the problem fixes itself.
> 
> If not, try using MSI Afterburner to create your own fan profile.


We used both 15.12 and 16.1.1.

Nothing worked.

Afterburner wouldn't even load citing an application error.

Overdrive worked, but only if we set the fan speed to 100%.


----------



## SovietDash

Use DDU to completely uninstall your current drivers, reinstall them, and see if that helps. Make sure your BIOS is up to date and that you have all your necessary windows updates.


----------



## bernieyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> Use DDU to completely uninstall your current drivers, reinstall them, and see if that helps. Make sure your BIOS is up to date and that you have all your necessary windows updates.


Did all the proper troubleshooting.

Don't think BIOS has anything to do with this since it was working fine for the longest time until recently.

Just trying to figure out the next course of action to replace the fans. The HD7870 is still a strong card.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Hi guys, anyone know a decent 144hz monitor that runs on the sapphire 7870 xt? I read the sales info on newegg and my card has a DVI-I input. I really only want to spend about 200$ or less on the monitor and would prefer 24 inch. I was thinking of this monitor but the questions section revealed you need DVI-D I think.: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KO4518I?ref_=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t

edit: I'm actually not sure about the DVI-I thing not working now after rereading some stuff. Still tho any recommendations for compatible affordable 144hz monitors would be appreciated, preferably cheap. Thanks


----------



## SovietDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Hi guys, anyone know a decent 144hz monitor that runs on the sapphire 7870 xt? I read the sales info on newegg and my card has a DVI-I input. I really only want to spend about 200$ or less on the monitor and would prefer 24 inch. I was thinking of this monitor but the questions section revealed you need DVI-D I think.: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KO4518I?ref_=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t
> 
> edit: I'm actually not sure about the DVI-I thing not working now after rereading some stuff. Still tho any recommendations for compatible affordable 144hz monitors would be appreciated, preferably cheap. Thanks


First off, I'd be very skeptical when buying 144Hz monitors for that cheap.
Also, I'd recommend getting a monitor that supports DisplayPort and FreeSync if possible. Your card has a DVI-I port, but you can also use that with both DVI-D and DVI-A.


----------



## aaronsta1

So with newer games not supporting crossifire.. i am looking to upgrade my 2 7870XTs to something more powerful..

i am thinking a r9 390x 8gb.. what you guys think?

i mine ethereum so the XTs wont go to waste and they are essentially paying for the upgrade.


----------



## M3TAl

Why not wait to see what Pascal and Polaris have in store? If anything it will drop used prices even more.


----------



## k4ever

I was and I am very close to get a msi gtx 970 gaming 4g. My 7870xt can give me the most 40fps in many recent games at high or max at 1080p. Im pretty sure those msi 970s wont get bottlenecked by an i5 2500 stock, so playing almost every recent game at high or maxed with 60fps at 1080p is something I totally want to get. I would prefer to get an r9 390 8gb vram, since they are the same price as a 970, but my whole system will just get hotter and also I would probably need to upgrade my psu.
A 970 currently comes with the division and on newegg they are giving you an extra 10% off plus a $20 mail in rebate. But yeah, with the news of Pascal and Polaris being released soon, Im kind of confused.
Should I wait around 4 or more months to check out the performance and price of the new gpus, or should I jump the boat and get an msi 970 4g if the price drops to $277 + tax after discounts and rebates, plus the division game? I kind of itchy to play that game ... looks fun.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> So with newer games not supporting crossifire.. i am looking to upgrade my 2 7870XTs to something more powerful..
> 
> i am thinking a r9 390x 8gb.. what you guys think?
> 
> i mine ethereum so the XTs wont go to waste and they are essentially paying for the upgrade.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1595692/newegg-msi-r9-390x-8gb-gaming-360usd-ar-free-msi-mouse-and-hitman-game

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ever*
> 
> I was and I am very close to get a msi gtx 970 gaming 4g. My 7870xt can give me the most 40fps in many recent games at high or max at 1080p. Im pretty sure those msi 970s wont get bottlenecked by an i5 2500 stock, so playing almost every recent game at high or maxed with 60fps at 1080p is something I totally want to get. I would prefer to get an r9 390 8gb vram, since they are the same price as a 970, but my whole system will just get hotter and also I would probably need to upgrade my psu.
> A 970 currently comes with the division and on newegg they are giving you an extra 10% off plus a $20 mail in rebate. But yeah, with the news of Pascal and Polaris being released soon, Im kind of confused.
> Should I wait around 4 or more months to check out the performance and price of the new gpus, or should I jump the boat and get an msi 970 4g if the price drops to $277 + tax after discounts and rebates, plus the division game? I kind of itchy to play that game ... looks fun.


That's a good price. $250 max for a 4GB card and that fits the bill.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronsta1*
> 
> So with newer games not supporting crossifire.. i am looking to upgrade my 2 7870XTs to something more powerful..
> 
> i am thinking a r9 390x 8gb.. what you guys think?
> 
> i mine ethereum so the XTs wont go to waste and they are essentially paying for the upgrade.


The smart way to do it would be wait until AMD releases their new cards and that will drive down Nvidia prices. Anytime there is a new release prices will drop. When the 980 came out I was able to get two 780 poseidons for $214 each from MC. I went ahead recently and bought a 980ti and I'm just waiting on the burn of seeing my Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme with a $300 less retail to compete with AMDs pascal. I don't think it wont happen but it probably will. I have to say I've had 7870xts and the difference in the power of the 980ti is just exhilarating. I don't see needing a more powerful graphics card for a long, long time. I do have a few powercolor 7870xts for the cheap if anyone is interested. They don't have coolers on them just the bare PCB. I was using H60 watercooling on them. Back then they were the bang for the buck when it comes to performance for dollar. Just seeing that 1200mhz was exciting. Now I'm seeing 1575mhz not overclocked on my 980ti Xtreme.

Give it a month or two more before you buy your GPU, you'll probably save a couple hundred bucks or be able to buy a much faster card. If Pascal GPU is what the say it is I expect the 980 to drop into the 300 range and the 390x in the high two hundreds. I also believe that games not working well with crossfire/sli setups is intentional in the programming to cause the gaming community to upgrade every time to a more powerful card instead of just adding another card for crossfire. I saw a video the other day that there is programming in the works where you can crossfire any gpu and even any brand. It's in development and the greed of the card mfg in partnership with the programmers will have no one but themselves to blame.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/brendan-morgan/directx12-could-bring-amd-and-nvidia-together/

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/microsoft-confirms-cross-ihv-amd-nvidia-multi-gpu-tech-support-by-dx12/


----------



## PaddyND

what new games aren't supporting crossfire? that's news to me...


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

There's a few of them, they support it but there is just not much improvement. It's marketing 101, the mfgs would rather you buy one 500 gpu that has a much higher profit margin that two 250 dollar gpu which have much less profit. That's all it is.


----------



## PaddyND

sounds about right. I haven't come across many games recently that scale poorly but I'm sure I'm in for a "pleasant surprise"

BTW I don't think I ever post a picture after I built my water cooling loop for my XT's. Very happy with the results! I went from 80-85C core 95-100C VRMS to 45C core 55C vrm under 100% load!

May not be the prettiest but I built it for under $100 and with 2 GPU's that's a great price.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> sounds about right. I haven't come across many games recently that scale poorly but I'm sure I'm in for a "pleasant surprise"
> 
> BTW I don't think I ever post a picture after I built my water cooling loop for my XT's. Very happy with the results! I went from 80-85C core 95-100C VRMS to 45C core 55C vrm under 100% load!
> 
> May not be the prettiest but I built it for under $100 and with 2 GPU's that's a great price.


What are you cooling the VRM's with? I had my 7870 XT on a universal EK Supremacy and a giant copper heatsink modded onto the VRM. The VRM temps were better but not amazing, unless pointing solid direct airflow at the VRM heatsink.


----------



## PaddyND

yep it's stock vrm with two side mounted 120mm's (not pictured) along the length of the card. I had purchased copper heatsinks for the ram but the post office never delivered them and I wasn't issued a refund :\ but it hasn't seemed to be an issue - the ram doesn't get nearly as hot with the core temp essentially cut in half.


----------



## PaddyND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I had my 7870 XT on a universal EK Supremacy and a giant copper heatsink modded onto the VRM.


<- Yeah remember you had a sapphire right? had trouble with the thermal pad if I recall correctly. I read through this whole thread when I first got my cards - you were a huge help, bro! I learned a lot! Been at this 20 years and still learning


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaddyND*
> 
> <- Yeah remember you had a sapphire right? had trouble with the thermal pad if I recall correctly. I read through this whole thread when I first got my cards - you were a huge help, bro! I learned a lot! Been at this 20 years and still learning


Ended up leaving the stock thermal pad on there. My card is now in a backup rig on stock air, currently loaned to a coworker







. Still runs great with modded bios 1125 MHz on core.


----------



## madmalkav

If anyone is interested, I cooled the VRMs modifying a MB VRM cooler, can look for the exact model if anyone needs it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmalkav*
> 
> If anyone is interested, I cooled the VRMs modifying a MB VRM cooler, can look for the exact model if anyone needs it.


That's what I did too. Used an Enzotech MST-88.


----------



## warix

Hello gentlemen bought *Club3D Radeon HD 7870 XT JokerCard* which are currently stable cool *BIOS*es for the graphics card because it is 500 pages to browse ... pls give some leads bios

may approached cooling from *7970 Club3D*


----------



## SigTauMatt

NECRO!

Out of the blue, my 290 started displaying vertical line garbage all over my display. Out of the closet comes my XT to hold me over during an RMA.

Hook up the sucker, power on, and one of the fans stopped spinning.

Take it apart, clean fans and heatsink, reapply some phanteks paste, and no change. All connections are solid.

Ramping up fan speed in Radeon Settings to 83% kicks it back on, but the thing sounds like an arc welder.

Advice?


----------



## aaronsta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SigTauMatt*
> 
> NECRO!
> 
> Out of the blue, my 290 started displaying vertical line garbage all over my display. Out of the closet comes my XT to hold me over during an RMA.
> 
> Hook up the sucker, power on, and one of the fans stopped spinning.
> 
> Take it apart, clean fans and heatsink, reapply some phanteks paste, and no change. All connections are solid.
> 
> Ramping up fan speed in Radeon Settings to 83% kicks it back on, but the thing sounds like an arc welder.
> 
> Advice?


probably need to lube it..

you can try this tutorial.

i used beard trimmer oil on mine, worked perfectly.


----------



## bolc

Hey Folks,

I own a Sapphire 7870 XT Dual-X (Tahiti LE), 975 Mhz boost, at 1.25 V bios.
I have tried to lower the Vcore using trixx 4.8.2 (which works fine on 7870 Ghz, 7950, 7970, 280 and 280x, or MSI AB (which works fine on 290).
I also flashed a bios with lower voltage settings but the card will get stuck at 500 Mhz 0.95 V.

Is there a work around to lower its voltage to make it cooler (new thermal paste on) and consume less power?

Any help is appreciated









I found it







In MSI AB, if you flag the "Force constant voltage" option, it works !
Great !!!


----------



## bebius

I just noticed that I cannot change frequencies and vcore on AB anymore with the latest crimson drivers. I'm gonna clean install AB.

Edit: It's like latest crimson doesn't let AB affect the clocks or anything despite I clean reinstalled both of them. Maybe I should roll back to a previous driver?

Edit 2: After several installations I can set the freq. in AB again but voltage is locked no matter what my settings are. Only works if I set it to constant.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> I just noticed that I cannot change frequencies and vcore on AB anymore with the latest crimson drivers. I'm gonna clean install AB.
> 
> Edit: It's like latest crimson doesn't let AB affect the clocks or anything despite I clean reinstalled both of them. Maybe I should roll back to a previous driver?
> 
> Edit 2: After several installations I can set the freq. in AB again but voltage is locked no matter what my settings are. Only works if I set it to constant.


My 7870 XT is currently in a backup rig with older drivers. Might be able to test this out later.


----------



## bebius

That would be very nice again mr. tahiti le specialist.


----------



## bebius

After trying everything I'm starting to believe that one of the crimson driver updates made an appropriate change to my system so I cannot alter the voltage of my gpu although I had been able to. Maybe a format is what I need.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> After trying everything I'm starting to believe that one of the crimson driver updates made an appropriate change to my system so I cannot alter the voltage of my gpu although I had been able to. Maybe a format is what I need.


Now I'm scared to try a Crimson driver on the backup rig.


----------



## bebius

Does it look ok to modify the bios like below to lower the voltage?



EDIT: I finally made it and modified the bios but had to remove every oc profile in AB and amd drivers in order the card to work properly. But now I 'm happy running cool again @ 1100Mhz and 1180mV.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Does it look ok to modify the bios like below to lower the voltage?


Yep should be ok.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Does it look ok to modify the bios like below to lower the voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I finally made it and modified the bios but had to remove every oc profile in AB and amd drivers in order the card to work properly. But now I 'm happy running cool again @ 1100Mhz and 1180mV.


That will work fine. Still odd though that AB won't change voltage anymore.


----------



## dhaern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Does it look ok to modify the bios like below to lower the voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I finally made it and modified the bios but had to remove every oc profile in AB and amd drivers in order the card to work properly. But now I 'm happy running cool again @ 1100Mhz and 1180mV.


After using stock clocks/voltage (with MSI AB) for years and crashes and errors from a few months ago because this stupid stock high 1.256 voltage, I edited my BIOS thanks to this forum and my 7870xt is working amazing, more stable and I uninstalled AB finally! My settings:



Also I tested this memory timing patch: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554360/tahiti-memory-timings-patch-for-hynix-vram and it's working but unstable because artifacts appears with this patch applied on my 7870xt (Hynix AFR memory)


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhaern*
> 
> Also I tested this memory timing patch: http://www.overclock.net/t/1554360/tahiti-memory-timings-patch-for-hynix-vram and it's working but unstable because artifacts appears with this patch applied on my 7870xt (Hynix AFR memory)


Funny that i find these things AFTER i no longer use the card. Btw i went to Nvidia GTX 1080 and gave my 7870XT to my nephew. Had to upgrade his computer to be able to handle such beast lol. But atleast it's far more powerful than anything he can buy himself. Downclocked from my previous 1240/1500 to 1000/1500 and lowered the voltage to 1100. Also reinstalled the stock shroud and fan.


----------



## SovietDash

How can I get more performance out of my card? I can only get up to about 1160 MHz on the core(+20% power) before games crash from instability.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> How can I get more performance out of my card? I can only get up to about 1160 MHz on the core(+20% power) before games crash from instability.


Silicon lottery. Not all cards are created equal. Mine did 1240Mhz but with big heat, overheating VRM and high voltage. Best clock/voltage spot i generally around ~1100Mhz.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> How can I get more performance out of my card? I can only get up to about 1160 MHz on the core(+20% power) before games crash from instability.


If you're already pushing the volts to their max, there's not much you can do. If you're on stock volts then you can bump those up to try and get it more stable. Watch those vrm's though, they don't like added voltage or power if I remember correctly.


----------



## 8800GT

Oh and to anyone having problems with the unstable clock and fluctuating clock, try setting ULPS to disabled and enabling unofficial overclocking support without powerplay. This was a pretty well known fix that is buried a couple hundred pages back I'm sure.


----------



## ParaHandy

Just thought I'd sign up to add my tuppenceworth.
Picked one of these up used on everybodies favourite auction site for £50.
A Myst, that performed like a 4870 if you overclocked it 1 Mhz !!

I had the "Extreme" fluctuations - drops to 500 then back up to 1000 (OC setting).
Heaven Extreme 1600x900 was a slideshow, scoring 600pts & 20 odd FPS.

This thread has been invaluable.
Tried everything including the above mentioned Afterburner settings on powerplay.
Nothing worked.

Card came with 031 Bios.

Easy fix was to install 028 bios.
All ok after bios "downdate"!

Thanks to all who posted on this clock problem.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParaHandy*
> 
> Just thought I'd sign up to add my tuppenceworth.
> Picked one of these up used on everybodies favourite auction site for £50.
> A Myst, that performed like a 4870 if you overclocked it 1 Mhz !!
> 
> I had the "Extreme" fluctuations - drops to 500 then back up to 1000 (OC setting).
> Heaven Extreme 1600x900 was a slideshow, scoring 600pts & 20 odd FPS.
> 
> This thread has been invaluable.
> Tried everything including the above mentioned Afterburner settings on powerplay.
> Nothing worked.
> 
> Card came with 031 Bios.
> 
> Easy fix was to install 028 bios.
> All ok after bios "downdate"!
> 
> Thanks to all who posted on this clock problem.


Enjoy your "new" card.


----------



## crayneogeo

It has to be the seating of the block in my opinion. Check to make sure it is making good contact. My bottom card would run hotter than my top one even on different loops (h50's), but never more than say 10C due to the way the fans drew air.







I just removed my cards this week because I finally upgraded to a 980ti classified from the evga B stock sale. I wish I could sell my cards here but not enough rep


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayneogeo*
> 
> It has to be the seating of the block in my opinion. Check to make sure it is making good contact. My bottom card would run hotter than my top one even on different loops (h50's), but never more than say 10C due to the way the fans drew air.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just removed my cards this week because I finally upgraded to a 980ti classified from the evga B stock sale. I wish I could sell my cards here but not enough rep


Seeing your setup I would've expected the bottom card to run cooler as it is getting fresh air direct from outside the case (assuming it was running intake). Maybe the fan had poor static pressure and the restriction from the case grill was too much so performance suffered.


----------



## crayneogeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Seeing your setup I would've expected the bottom card to run cooler as it is getting fresh air direct from outside the case (assuming it was running intake). Maybe the fan had poor static pressure and the restriction from the case grill was too much so performance suffered.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Seeing your setup I would've expected the bottom card to run cooler as it is getting fresh air direct from outside the case (assuming it was running intake). Maybe the fan had poor static pressure and the restriction from the case grill was too much so performance suffered.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Seeing your setup I would've expected the bottom card to run cooler as it is getting fresh air direct from outside the case (assuming it was running intake). Maybe the fan had poor static pressure and the restriction from the case grill was too much so performance suffered.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Seeing your setup I would've expected the bottom card to run cooler as it is getting fresh air direct from outside the case (assuming it was running intake). Maybe the fan had poor static pressure and the restriction from the case grill was too much so performance suffered.


Yes, I think the fact the computer sits on carpet so the airflow is somewhat blocked probably contributes. The difference is only over a longer period of time, not so much in short benchmarking.


----------



## jwelch73

Does anyone have a UEFI BIOS for an Sapphire Radeon HD 7870XT with Boost? I've found other UEFI BIOS that work from other vendors, and Sapphire tech support state that they don't support UEFI on the HD series cards, only R9 and higher. This card has Hynix memory on it, vice Elpida.


----------



## SigTauMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwelch73*
> 
> Does anyone have a UEFI BIOS for an Sapphire Radeon HD 7870XT with Boost? I've found other UEFI BIOS that work from other vendors, and Sapphire tech support state that they don't support UEFI on the HD series cards, only R9 and higher. This card has Hynix memory on it, vice Elpida.


Strange. My XT was UEFI out of the box. Mine was Elpedia-equipped







but that shouldn't make a difference. Have you tried installing it and booting into a system that's UEFI and not classic BIOS?


----------



## grasudan

Hi guys, i am still a proud owner of a powercolor Myst 7870, today i was looking around the web for some benchmarks and i found this:




Are we tricked by amd? 7970 has a different gpu die size, did they rebranded an 6970? What is your opinion?

The die of 7970/7950 it is smaller than this, which means the gpuz die size and transistor count are wrong. An 6970 does around 630 points in Heaven 4.0 Extreme preset 1600x900, 640 points oc to 925 at 1080p . I can't test this because if i downclock my clocks don't stick. Does anyone can test this? What is the score with the 6970 clocks 880/1375?

Everybody says that 7870 tahiti le should be called 7930, i think should be called 6980 lol.

We are still rocking 6970 boys, the old VLIW4.

Thank you


----------



## OperationIvy

Has anyone tried the Crimson Relive driver with this card? Has anything improved/broke etc.


----------



## k4ever

Oh well, I switched to an oc r9 390 and finally I dont have any more problems with VRam. This was the main reason I switched from my good old 7870 xt. Some recent games would give me super crappy performance because most of them need at least 4gb, even if they are not maxed. The 2gb of the 7870 xt wasnt cutting it anymore.


----------



## Alienbliep

Ditched that card 3 years ago. Way to hot and couldn't play any games. 7870 has a serious heat problem that i couldn't solve. I made this now. I7-3770k 2x hd7970 ghz. On one 120 and one 240 rad. Thanks to maximus v motherboard internal fan controls only the little rad fan turns 800rpm at idle. While gaming 240rad comes in. Can play any game


----------



## OperationIvy

Um, good for you guys but that is not relevant to the question I asked. And I don't plan to change the card, nor do I have any thermal issues.
Was just wondering is there any advantage to the new drivers.


----------



## Alienbliep

Your right. Newer drivers always better. Although i don't now if they still support this card.


----------



## WoodMan

Hey Guys, Newbie here!

I have a serius problem, and do not have enough knowledge to cope with it.

Last week I bought from reseller: club 3d 7870 xt:
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/HD_7870_jokerCard_Tahiti_LE/

The card was running for 2 hours on the first night.
The next day, I was stressing it by furmark couple of times.
Sometimes system restarts, but finally it switched off and I could not turn it on.
No any smell.

It looks like, when it is plugged into second 6xpin, only some 'click' is heared from PSU and nothing is going to run.
If I plug this card only by PCIe or/with first 6xpin, the computer is booting, fan on GPU is running, but of course there is no video.

Reseller said, that it is my fault, my PSU is china made soooo weak and it burned his card.

My configuration:
SHUTTLE SZ77R5
http://global.shuttle.com/news/productsSupportList?productId=1581
with PSU: PC63J 500W 80+ Bronze (3 x 12V)
http://www.shuttle.eu/products/xpc-accessories/pc63j/
i5-2400 @ 3600GHz
and SSD.

As You can see in link above, SHUTTLE is saying You can even use 7970.
I bought this SHUTTLE as the new model / unused model at the beginning of this year.
I checked this card on other PSU (Be quiet! Pure power L8 700W) and it behaves the same.

I found that even on high load, this card should not take more than 320W for whole setup.
Is it really possible, that even with a little OC I burned this card with this PSU?

Please, tell me Masters of Experience, what do You think?

Much THANKS in advance!

Edit:
Found certification test for this PSU:
https://plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/SHUTTLE_PC63I0005_ECOS%201257_500W_Report.pdf


----------



## SigTauMatt

Don't think that the PSU toasted the card, but Furmark may have. It doesn't play well with AMD hardware.

Have you tried plugging the PSU to it using two cables, as opposed to the one cable with two connectors? I think, on this PSU, those connectors run off of different 12v rails. This card likes amperes a LOT, and the 30A "suggestion" is more of a demand than anything.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya, Furmark is a very good way to kill a 7870XT.









I remember running Furmark even with a custom heatsink (big chunk of pure copper) on the VRM and a fan pointed directly at it. The VRM still shot to 100C+ in less than a minute.


----------



## WoodMan

Thanks for resposnes!

@SigTauMatt
"I checked this card on other PSU (Be quiet! Pure power L8 700W) and it behaves the same."

@SigTauMatt, @M3TAl
First day:
Quick driver installation (previous GPU was HD 5770)
Then basic 2-3 Furmark benchmark with 1000 / 1600 OC by AMD Overdrive (no throttling, stable).
Then max 2 hours of Diablo 3 on max settings (a bit loud GPU, but nothing too distrubing).
Everything was lookin awesome!

The second day:
Full driver uninstallation, by Windows Add/Remove Programs -> AMD, then DDU.
Latest Beta AMD drivers.
BIOS for Club 3D -> 0.31 from tech power up site found on first post in this thread.
MSI Afterburner, minimal OC, less than day before..
Then the same Furmark benchmarking, but now i noticed throttling with 925 -> 500 Ghz.
Then I play around with powerLimit (up to 20%) in MSI, but throttling preserves.
Went back to default BIOS 0.28,deafult clocks, throttling preserves.
Temps were high but definetly less than > 90C
I am sure I didn't OC more than 1000Ghz, 1600 memory (not at the same time).
Then after another restart, GPU is not turning on, looks like PSU protection.

The fourth day:
Some miracle, card turn on.
I repeat with Full driver uninstallation, by Windows Add/Remove Programs -> AMD, then DDU then AMD latest drivers -> no OC.
Then run Frumark to check if it stable.
Instant shur down and dead till today.

So my questions are:
1) Do throttling was AMD protection, or card defect?
2) Am I really killed this card?
or
3) Did this card have defects and I only fasten its dead?

The answer for 3) is very crucial, because I do not know if I should argue with reseller.

Card is not new, he is saying that it is 2,5 years old and he is a second owner.
Moreover, I see some disturbing phisical traces on this card, e.g.
yellowed serial sticekrs, overhelmed fan sticker, missing screws for DVI and cooler, some pencil sign on RAMs,
And some low price put by marker on back PCB...

All above, and quick death of card, makes me wonder, that maybe this card had adventure in the oven...was defected from the first day and it was just the matter of time when it dies...
Shame on me, that I did not buy this card with 7 day warranty or sth..

Nevertheless, once again, what do You think?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodMan*
> 
> Thanks for resposnes!
> 
> @SigTauMatt
> "I checked this card on other PSU (Be quiet! Pure power L8 700W) and it behaves the same."
> 
> @SigTauMatt, @M3TAl
> First day:
> Quick driver installation (previous GPU was HD 5770)
> Then basic 2-3 Furmark benchmark with 1000 / 1600 OC by AMD Overdrive (no throttling, stable).
> Then max 2 hours of Diablo 3 on max settings (a bit loud GPU, but nothing too distrubing).
> Everything was lookin awesome!
> 
> The second day:
> Full driver uninstallation, by Windows Add/Remove Programs -> AMD, then DDU.
> Latest Beta AMD drivers.
> BIOS for Club 3D -> 0.31 from tech power up site found on first post in this thread.
> MSI Afterburner, minimal OC, less than day before..
> Then the same Furmark benchmarking, but now i noticed throttling with 925 -> 500 Ghz.
> Then I play around with powerLimit (up to 20%) in MSI, but throttling preserves.
> Went back to default BIOS 0.28,deafult clocks, throttling preserves.
> Temps were high but definetly less than > 90C
> I am sure I didn't OC more than 1000Ghz, 1600 memory (not at the same time).
> Then after another restart, GPU is not turning on, looks like PSU protection.
> 
> The fourth day:
> Some miracle, card turn on.
> I repeat with Full driver uninstallation, by Windows Add/Remove Programs -> AMD, then DDU then AMD latest drivers -> no OC.
> Then run Frumark to check if it stable.
> Instant shur down and dead till today.
> 
> So my questions are:
> 1) Do throttling was AMD protection, or card defect?
> 2) Am I really killed this card?
> or
> 3) Did this card have defects and I only fasten its dead?
> 
> The answer for 3) is very crucial, because I do not know if I should argue with reseller.
> 
> Card is not new, he is saying that it is 2,5 years old and he is a second owner.
> Moreover, I see some disturbing phisical traces on this card, e.g.
> yellowed serial sticekrs, overhelmed fan sticker, missing screws for DVI and cooler, some pencil sign on RAMs,
> And some low price put by marker on back PCB...
> 
> All above, and quick death of card, makes me wonder, that maybe this card had adventure in the oven...was defected from the first day and it was just the matter of time when it dies...
> Shame on me, that I did not buy this card with 7 day warranty or sth..
> 
> Nevertheless, once again, what do You think?


The 7870XT throttle mainly due to TDP limit (drawing too much power). My card would throttle in Crysis 2 all the time even with power limit at 20% so I edited the bios to remove the throttling. The 7870XT is infamous for high VRM temperature (90C+) due to the lack of phases provided on the PCB (4+1 I believe) and poor airflow over anemic VRM heatsinks. Running Furmark is a good way to take that VRM to 120C+ very quickly.

It's hard to know if the card had defects without having it in my own hands to play with beforehand. It's also hard to know if you killed the card because we don't know what the VRM temperature was during your Furmark testing.

All I can say is always monitor the VRM temps as that's the Achilles heel of these cards and personally I would never run Furmark. Once the VRM hits 125C+ it's at danger of failure and personally I like to keep it under 90C for efficiency's sake. My card still runs perfectly fine in my backup PC with edited BIOS on universal GPU water block and yes the VRM still runs HOT! I have a fan pointed directly at the VRM at all times.


----------



## WoodMan

Once again thanks for resposnes!
I learnt a loooot from this case.

Meanwhile, Club 3D Technical Support answered my questions, and confirmed that, its higly unlike that this Shuttle PSU could instand damaged that card.
BTW, great support, they gave me full described response after couple of hours.!

Last question, guys.
You know my conf.
Is 7870xt still the best secondhand GPU (games performance) for the price up to 90$/€?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodMan*
> 
> Once again thanks for resposnes!
> I learnt a loooot from this case.
> 
> Meanwhile, Club 3D Technical Support answered my questions, and confirmed that, its higly unlike that this Shuttle PSU could instand damaged that card.
> BTW, great support, they gave me full described response after couple of hours.!
> 
> Last question, guys.
> You know my conf.
> Is 7870xt still the best secondhand GPU (games performance) for the price up to 90$/€?


You could probably get a 7970 for that price here on OCN marketplace (eBay prices are usually a ripoff in my experience).


----------



## WoodMan

Yeah, but You know.. my PSU.. so no GPU above 200W TDP ; )


----------



## TOMPPIX




----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOMPPIX*


Cheat Engine? Never heard of that. Lets you go past MSI AB volt limits? My XT craps out in benches after ~1220MHz or so at 1.3V.


----------



## TOMPPIX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Cheat Engine? Never heard of that. Lets you go past MSI AB volt limits? My XT craps out in benches after ~1220MHz or so at 1.3V.


it does work.


http://imgur.com/yzM38

i attached the cheat engine file if you want to try it yourself (don't know if it will work for you, and i don't know if it's *safe*)

gpuoverclocking.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## YaBaDji

I bought a Powercolor Pcs+ 7870 Myst edition back in december and got a broken card, had a hard time booting and had artifacts and had to lower the ram clocks to 1450mhz for the artifacts to disapear, it heated A LOT in a few days started getting red lines in the bios e boot was rare so I set the card away.

At the time I tough it could be my psu or that i may some how have broken it, now I now that was not the case.

Got scammed









Today I tryed the oven trick , 10mins @ 210ºc waited waited to completely cool down then 9 more minutes @ 200ºc.

Boots up every time, no artifacts and no lines and the card is working as new as I only had time to test player unknowns battlegrounds, I know that the odds of it lasting aren't good, but ill try to improve the cooling a see if it lasts.
















Just thought I posted this here if anyone with a dead card may want to try it to see if it comes back from the dead.









One thing I noticed was how bad the cooler plate that makes contact with the gpu was, it's very uneven and not flat at all, the middle copper pipe standed out a lot, it may have helped with the deterioration of the card, so I used sand parer and flattened it out.

Ill add heat spreaders on the ram chips.


----------



## Seized

TLDR; Clock dropping when usage goes up fix?

Hey all, i have a sapphire 7870 xt that ive been having problems with for years and finally just figured out whats going on but not how to fix it, it seems my boost frequency is backwards or something, i mean when my gpu usage goes up my clock drops, if i use msi afterburner and overclock (or simply change the clock) it happens much less frequently, but still happens regularly, every 10-15 secs or whenever it would seem a boost would be needed, this means whenever my games get demanding, explosions, close combat whatever, my damn card drops the clock meaning i get horrible fps drops. Does anyone know what this is all about, experienced this problem or can add any insight at all to my problem? Thanks. Also if it's not clear whats happening i can post a graph of the amd overclocking utility showing when usage goes up clock drops, but its really that simple, whenever the usage jumps to 100%, the clock will drop to 501.

Thanks again and really hoping someone can help, have had fps issues since i bought the card and now i can finally see the reason why.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seized*
> 
> TLDR; Clock dropping when usage goes up fix?
> 
> Hey all, i have a sapphire 7870 xt that ive been having problems with for years and finally just figured out whats going on but not how to fix it, it seems my boost frequency is backwards or something, i mean when my gpu usage goes up my clock drops, if i use msi afterburner and overclock (or simply change the clock) it happens much less frequently, but still happens regularly, every 10-15 secs or whenever it would seem a boost would be needed, this means whenever my games get demanding, explosions, close combat whatever, my damn card drops the clock meaning i get horrible fps drops. Does anyone know what this is all about, experienced this problem or can add any insight at all to my problem? Thanks. Also if it's not clear whats happening i can post a graph of the amd overclocking utility showing when usage goes up clock drops, but its really that simple, whenever the usage jumps to 100%, the clock will drop to 501.
> 
> Thanks again and really hoping someone can help, have had fps issues since i bought the card and now i can finally see the reason why.


Typically clock drops are from power limit. I solved it by editing the bios to raise the power limit. You might also be able to undervolt so it doesn't hit the limit. And of course raise your power slider to max in AB or wattman.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seized*
> 
> TLDR; Clock dropping when usage goes up fix?
> 
> Hey all, i have a sapphire 7870 xt that ive been having problems with for years and finally just figured out whats going on but not how to fix it, it seems my boost frequency is backwards or something, i mean when my gpu usage goes up my clock drops, if i use msi afterburner and overclock (or simply change the clock) it happens much less frequently, but still happens regularly, every 10-15 secs or whenever it would seem a boost would be needed, this means whenever my games get demanding, explosions, close combat whatever, my damn card drops the clock meaning i get horrible fps drops. Does anyone know what this is all about, experienced this problem or can add any insight at all to my problem? Thanks. Also if it's not clear whats happening i can post a graph of the amd overclocking utility showing when usage goes up clock drops, but its really that simple, whenever the usage jumps to 100%, the clock will drop to 501.
> 
> Thanks again and really hoping someone can help, have had fps issues since i bought the card and now i can finally see the reason why.


The boost feature on this card is nothing but trouble. Use VBE7 BIOS editor and set fixed frequencies and lower voltage. If i had to guess why it is clock dropping i would say it does this because it gets too hot. Default voltage is super high and under 100% load i would be not suprised if it hit the temperature limit and start throttling down clocks. Have you monitored temps on core and VRM? The VRM especially gets hot.


----------



## Seized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> The boost feature on this card is nothing but trouble. Use VBE7 BIOS editor and set fixed frequencies and lower voltage. If i had to guess why it is clock dropping i would say it does this because it gets too hot. Default voltage is super high and under 100% load i would be not suprised if it hit the temperature limit and start throttling down clocks. Have you monitored temps on core and VRM? The VRM especially gets hot.


Well i know my fan doesnt ever reach above 80% if i leave it on auto, the temps seem to not affect it though, like even if the temps low it will still do the downclocking, is there any reason why you say to edit the bios and not just use msi afterburner to do the voltage and clock?


----------



## Castaa

Anyone having desktop flickering running the latest drivers when overclocking? (Windows 10 64-bit)

Anything other than the default setting, even slight overclocking or underclocking, I see a notice wobble/flicker of the desktop.

This is with MSI afterburn or using the AMD OverDrive software. I also tried uninstalling MSI Afterburner but that didn't solve it.

I even did a total AMD driver clean up and fresh AMD driver install, same issue. Default GPU clocks work without any issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> Anyone having desktop flickering running the latest drivers when overclocking? (Windows 10 64-bit)
> 
> Anything other than the default setting, even slight overclocking or underclocking, I see a notice wobble/flicker of the desktop.
> 
> This is with MSI afterburn or using the AMD OverDrive software. I also tried uninstalling MSI Afterburner but that didn't solve it.
> 
> I even did a total AMD driver clean up and fresh AMD driver install, same issue. Default GPU clocks work without any issue.
> 
> Thanks.


Update. When I reduce the refresh rate to 60 Hz, the desktop screen flicker (while OC'ing) goes away.

The flicker occurs at the desktop and in 3D games.

My display is a 120 Hz with a DVI-DL connection.

Very odd, it didn't used to to this at all. Not sure if it's the Windows Creators update or the drivers.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> Update. When I reduce the refresh rate to 60 Hz, the desktop screen flicker (while OC'ing) goes away.
> 
> The flicker occurs at the desktop and in 3D games.
> 
> My display is a 120 Hz with a DVI-DL connection.
> 
> Very odd, it didn't used to to this at all. Not sure if it's the Windows Creators update or the drivers.


Well there are a few possibilities:
Driver bug. Try different drivers and see if they exhibit the same behaviour.
Display problem - have you tried running 120Hz without OC-ing? Does the problem still manifest itself? Maybe try different cable too or different DVI port both on panel and card.
Card problem - unstable OC maybe. I suggest OCCT for testing. This has found errors (especially in memory overclocking) much more than any 3DMark loop or game. If the OC has no errors in OCCT it will be rock solid everywhere else. Plus it's much faster for validation then running 3DMark for hours on each OC.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Well there are a few possibilities:
> Driver bug. Try different drivers and see if they exhibit the same behaviour.
> Display problem - have you tried running 120Hz without OC-ing? Does the problem still manifest itself? Maybe try different cable too or different DVI port both on panel and card.
> Card problem - unstable OC maybe. I suggest OCCT for testing. This has found errors (especially in memory overclocking) much more than any 3DMark loop or game. If the OC has no errors in OCCT it will be rock solid everywhere else. Plus it's much faster for validation then running 3DMark for hours on each OC.


Thank you for your time and reply! Much appreciated.

120 Hz at stock gpu settings is stable.

60 Hz w/ OC GPU settings is stable. (GPU memory at stock speed)

_120 Hz w/ OC GPU settings, desktop and game loading screens exhibit wobble._

*Update:*

It seems to be an issue with lower GPU power states or switching between the lower power states. When running full 3D games or the SteamVR Performance Test in a window on the desktop at 120 Hz, the wobble goes away. The moment the 3D rendering is finished, the wobble returns. I disabled the GPU's Ultra Low Power State via the Windows Registry, but that didn't fix anything.

Tested in it Hearthstone, Guild Wars 2 and Overwatch full screen. No wobble once in the game and it's fully 3D rendering using the 120 Hz refresh rate.


----------



## 81engel

For all other amd GPU are shader unlock`s avaible

where is the Thahit LE shader Unlock

;-D


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *81engel*
> 
> For all other amd GPU are shader unlock`s avaible
> 
> where is the Thahit LE shader Unlock
> 
> ;-D


As far as i know defective cores have been fused off and cannot be re-enabled. 7870XT (1536 shader units) is likely made out of GPU's that failed to qualify for 7950 (1792 shader units) where as 7950 itself is made out of dies that failed to qualify for 7970 (2048 sahder units). All three cards share the same transistor count and GPU die physical dimensions.


----------



## 81engel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> As far as i know defective cores have been fused off and cannot be re-enabled. 7870XT (1536 shader units) is likely made out of GPU's that failed to qualify for 7950 (1792 shader units) where as 7950 itself is made out of dies that failed to qualify for 7970 (2048 sahder units). All three cards share the same transistor count and GPU die physical dimensions.


I think the temps are not stable at the standard core clocks but a thahiti le at ~850mhz whit 2048 shader is much faster
and all other unlocked gpu looks that amd never laser cutted devected gpu parts please show as example thr threads RX460 unlock, rage fury unlock or R9 290 to 290x


----------



## 81engel

i have seen
by rage fury where the devected parts hardware looked in bios


----------



## RaXelliX

The temps are high because all TLE card are heavily overvolted out of the box. Mine was running a massive 1,256mV at 975Mhz but i was able to lower it o 1,061mV while increasing the clock to 1000Mhz and still maintain stability.
Yes some GPU-s are not fused off by AMD but as far as i know Tahiti was not one of them.


----------



## 81engel

i have found any tools

Anoraks ATOMBIOSReader
MemoryInfo 1005 - cuinfo_ver17 not tahiti compatible ;-(


----------



## 81engel

the conversation treads from RX460/RX470/RX480 -> RX560/RX570/RX580
let me think it`s possible a
hd7870XT -> R9 280X whit 2GB Elpdia EDW2032BBBG VRAM patch in bios and lower core clock

A new BIOS Editor for Tahiti based gpu is needed the VBE7.0.0.7b is too old
take a look to the Polaris Bios Editor there can change Vram size and many other


----------



## F7GOS

Joined the 7870XT club recently.. I love an obscure card.


----------



## ParaHandy

Just watched your videos of the 7870xt F7GOS.
I knew it was still a decent old bean, but to see it confirmed - and by a fellow Scot - was satisfying.

As an update to the thread, I have 3 of them - Sapphire XT, Club 3D Joker, VTX 3D Black.
They all overclock similarly, They all undervolt similarly, they all display similar temps when undervolted and they all perform similarly in games and benches. (And they were all picked up for £50 or less)

I bought the Sapphire and Club 3D for crypto mining - at stock they outperform stock R9 270/x and a heavy overclock on 270/x is needed to match 7870XT.
But for some reason the VTX 3D I bought as a 3rd mining card actually mines like a dog!!
It is just 10-12% faster than a stock 7870 for mining.

I can only assume this is down to poor memory timings on the VTX 3d.
You can flash the Club 3D Joker bios onto the VTX as they were both made by TuL and use same bios.
But still, VTX mines badly.

So I took out my GTX 660 OEM and use the VTX 7870XT for gaming.
Not much difference, but the extra 0.5GB VRam is useful.


----------



## M3TAl

My 7870 XT has been mining since the end of June. Still going strong on custom water.


----------



## bebius

Nice metal, you drinked all the juices of this baby and still going. You helped other people do the same too.
Mine died some days ago unfortunatelly. 7870xt. It was undervolted and oc'ed to 1100 mhz. Maybe I loaded heavily while driving duplicate screens with a tv from time to time. Anyway it served me well these years .
I m gonna get a 1060 6gb. What do you think?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Nice metal, you drinked all the juices of this baby and still going. You helped other people do the same too.
> Mine died some days ago unfortunatelly. 7870xt. It was undervolted and oc'ed to 1100 mhz. Maybe I loaded heavily while driving duplicate screens with a tv from time to time. Anyway it served me well these years .
> I m gonna get a 1060 6gb. What do you think?


Sad to hear about your card







. The only cards that died on me were Nvidia. Even my two 5770's are mining 24/7. I recently got an IPS Freesync monitor so I'm stuck with AMD. Hopefully AMD/RTG can get their stuff together.

If you can get a 1060 for a nice price then go for it, it would be nice to try an Nvidia card again. I don't play the newest games so this 290x Lightning is still doing fine.


----------



## Castaa

Joined the 7870XT club recently.. I love an obscure card.







[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F7GOS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joined the 7870XT club recently.. I love an obscure card.


When OC'ed this card is still very much a value budget beast *if* you have a 500W+ PSU. But nearly everyone reading this thread probably already knows that. After 3+ years of owning my 7870 XT purchased used for $150, I still haven't found a proper value card to justify a GPU upgrade, which is crazy.


----------



## bebius

Removing the thread from bookmarks. It was a nice time with the tahiti le.
I finally went for amd again for 5th time straight and bought an rx 580 nitro 8g.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebius*
> 
> Removing the thread from bookmarks. It was a nice time with the tahiti le.
> I finally went for amd again for 5th time straight and bought an rx 580 nitro 8g.


Great upgrade, the 580 is a beast. Thanks for being part of the club!


----------



## killaj89

Hi All, have been watching this thread for few years now, i never got involved because i never really had much desire to overclock all my games work ok at stock, however there are a lot of interesting reads should i ever start to experiment. Just need some advise right now really. Recently my fan was running a little loud so i though i would reapply some thermal paste to lower temps. so i applied some paste and then when it was time to screw the heatsink back to the card i realised that some of my spring screws weren't going in to those elevated nut things that where you screw into. I took it apart again and found that the spring screws had broken and part of the screw was stuck in the elevated nuts. I don't think it's possible to get the broken bits out so i need some advise as to where i can get these replacement spring screws and the nuts to go with. Can't find them anywhere. BTW i have a powercooler 7870 LE







. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bebius

@killaj89 I think your main problem is to find the nuts as you can then screw the heatsink down with normal screws watching to not apply more pressure than necessary. Those nuts look like the ones that come with mobos. Maybe you can use such ones after modifying them at your local mechanical lab.

Has anyone reballed his tahiti le? I dont feel like throwing it away after so many happy years







Τhere are a couple of guys wanting to buy it for 15$. Does it feel right?


----------



## HomerOo

Hi All,
I'm happy owner of a PowerColor PCS+ HD 7870 MYST. Edition. Usually happy for the last few years with the perfomance except for one thing that bothers me since I have it..... Temperature and Fan speeds.
I always running stock because I know this, or at least my card, is running close to the limits even with that quiet.
Long story short I found recently that either there a driver issue, BIOS issues or Fan control issue. My Card is really LOUD. I was trying to tweak the FAN speed with MSI Afterburner, Overall my FAN is either quiet dead or screaming so loud.... What I found is that usually the FAN only start after 80%, with higher 3k RPM, screaming. I cannot control anything between that. Worse that I found it only start when it reachs like 80-90C. The sensors seems to be OK, tried several other fan control software, result is the same.
My BIOS version is 015.032. Honestly I don't when this issue started. Not sure if related to BIOS, Driver version, or it's a broken card..... Any similar issues? fix?
As you can see below at 80% the FAN is still stopped.



After 85% it seems to start..... LOUD.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomerOo*
> 
> Hi All,
> I'm happy owner of a PowerColor PCS+ HD 7870 MYST. Edition. Usually happy for the last few years with the perfomance except for one thing that bothers me since I have it..... Temperature and Fan speeds.
> I always running stock because I know this, or at least my card, is running close to the limits even with that quiet.
> Long story short I found recently that either there a driver issue, BIOS issues or Fan control issue. My Card is really LOUD. I was trying to tweak the FAN speed with MSI Afterburner, Overall my FAN is either quiet dead or screaming so loud.... What I found is that usually the FAN only start after 80%, with higher 3k RPM, screaming. I cannot control anything between that. Worse that I found it only start when it reachs like 80-90C. The sensors seems to be OK, tried several other fan control software, result is the same.
> My BIOS version is 015.032. Honestly I don't when this issue started. Not sure if related to BIOS, Driver version, or it's a broken card..... Any similar issues? fix?
> As you can see below at 80% the FAN is still stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> After 85% it seems to start..... LOUD.


Did you ever flash an edited/custom BIOS? These cards on stock BIOS/settings are pretty bad. They overvolt WAY TOO MUCH on boost clock. Something like 1.256V (I can't remember as I flashed edited BIOS to my card years ago). My card runs 1125 MHz 1188mV/1.188V 24/7 (set in BIOS).


----------



## HomerOo

I never flashed any custom BIOS. I just not sure if this "lack" of FAN control is related to BIOS or could it really be something else.
Based on the readings below from GPUZ seems the card is behaving ok regarding the clocks. I can hold below 70c with FAN running close to 100%. I'm using Afterburber to create my custom FAN control. The issue is that it only starts around 80% which I set to be around 70C.

Under 100% stress test I did with AIDA it reachs MAX 1.211V VDDC. 975/1500 Stock clocks.
The memory and CPU clocks are also dropping as expected from while the card is idle, VDDC reads drops to aprox 0.950V.

Seems it's behaving well for the clocks to me, never had issues with my card, except for the FAN control.


Short stress test I did with AIDA and monitoring GPUZ sensors.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomerOo*
> 
> I never flashed any custom BIOS. I just not sure if this "lack" of FAN control is related to BIOS or could it really be something else.
> Based on the readings below from GPUZ seems the card is behaving ok regarding the clocks. I can hold below 70c with FAN running close to 100%. I'm using Afterburber to create my custom FAN control. The issue is that it only starts around 80% which I set to be around 70C.
> 
> Under 100% stress test I did with AIDA it reachs MAX 1.211V VDDC. 975/1500 Stock clocks.
> The memory and CPU clocks are also dropping as expected from while the card is idle, VDDC reads drops to aprox 0.950V.
> 
> Seems it's behaving well for the clocks to me, never had issues with my card, except for the FAN control.
> 
> 
> Short stress test I did with AIDA and monitoring GPUZ sensors.


I don't know about the fan, my card was and still is watercooled most of the time.

1.2V+ for 975MHz is very high for such a low clock. These cards run much better with an edited BIOS. Typically raising the power limit, completely removing the boost clock, setting a lower voltage, and a decent OC will get you much better performance while lowering power draw and heat.

Honestly I found this card hard to use on stock settings. Constantly jumping between boost clock and stock clock with stupid high voltages, heat and temps. It's 100x better with an edited BIOS.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomerOo*
> 
> I never flashed any custom BIOS. I just not sure if this "lack" of FAN control is related to BIOS or could it really be something else.
> Based on the readings below from GPUZ seems the card is behaving ok regarding the clocks. I can hold below 70c with FAN running close to 100%. I'm using Afterburber to create my custom FAN control. The issue is that it only starts around 80% which I set to be around 70C.
> 
> Under 100% stress test I did with AIDA it reachs MAX 1.211V VDDC. 975/1500 Stock clocks.
> The memory and CPU clocks are also dropping as expected from while the card is idle, VDDC reads drops to aprox 0.950V.
> 
> Seems it's behaving well for the clocks to me, never had issues with my card, except for the FAN control.
> 
> 
> Short stress test I did with AIDA and monitoring GPUZ sensors.


You really need to mod the bios to stop the throttling. I had one of these suckers sitting in a my closet for at least 2 1/2 years and decided to play with it. Card throttle hard just as I remembered it did. Upping the Power Limit to 225 stopped it (190-200 should be enough. 167 is default).



My card is a decent clocker. It can hold 1250mhz and I'm going to mess with memory oc next.


----------



## waltdanger

Have had my 7870 Tahiti for over 5 years now, but I hooked a second monitor up and am running into the 300/150 overclock bug. If overclock is set anywhere (such as Afterburner), the 2D rate drops to 300core/150 memory and I get artifacts/flickering on my monitors. Doesn't happen if no overclock is set, but if there is even a 1mhz change it happens. 

I have a workaround right now by setting the OC into the bios itself and it is fine and stable. I think it is a driver bug but clean uninstalling/reinstalling drivers has not fixed it, nor has any other fixes I've tried from other forums (such as registry changes or resetting registry with Radeon Mod). So I would like to try to fix it by setting the State 3 #7 speed in VBE7 but it does not allow you to increase it from 300/150. I was going to try to hex edit the rom but could not figure out the formatting. Maybe a bad idea but has anyone managed to fix this bug? I would like to be able to use Aftertuner to manage my overclock again.

Also I am curious if it is at all possible to flash these cards to a 7950, has anyone tried it? Is it impossible?


----------



## Castaa

waltdanger said:


> Have had my 7870 Tahiti for over 5 years now, but I hooked a second monitor up and am running into the 300/150 overclock bug. If overclock is set anywhere (such as Afterburner), the 2D rate drops to 300core/150 memory and I get artifacts/flickering on my monitors. Doesn't happen if no overclock is set, but if there is even a 1mhz change it happens.
> 
> I have a workaround right now by setting the OC into the bios itself and it is fine and stable. I think it is a driver bug but clean uninstalling/reinstalling drivers has not fixed it, nor has any other fixes I've tried from other forums (such as registry changes or resetting registry with Radeon Mod). So I would like to try to fix it by setting the State 3 #7 speed in VBE7 but it does not allow you to increase it from 300/150. I was going to try to hex edit the rom but could not figure out the formatting. Maybe a bad idea but has anyone managed to fix this bug? I would like to be able to use Aftertuner to manage my overclock again.
> 
> Also I am curious if it is at all possible to flash these cards to a 7950, has anyone tried it? Is it impossible?


I get the exact same problem with any OC or underclock and my 7870 XT. Flickering as the GPU changes lower power states. Mine is a single display running at 120Hz. 60Hz doesn't flicker.


----------



## geo741

*uefi firmware*

Hi, i have any chance to get an uefi firmware for my card? (sapphire 7870 xt with boost)


----------



## 81engel

yes uefi bios is avaible
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/130311/club3d-hd7870-2048-121106

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/138627/dataland-hd7870-2048-130221


----------



## Vid Fortesque

Hello, I know this is an old card, but I still use it, since I got a second one in crossfire. But right now, since I don't do much gaming lately, I switched to 1 card. But, I tried to run a game recently and I saw that my vram clock is stuck at 1361 at full load. It should be 1500 at stock.
The problem is in all games I tried (that used to work at 1500 clock)
When I try overclocking, I put 1100 core clock, and 1550 vram clock, it does increse, but still not 1550, it sits at 1544. 
Its weird and it just started happening, I don't know what could be the problem?


----------



## Woxxi

Hello 7870XT owners !

I have Sapphire 7870XT and i'd like to replace the fans and do something like this:



Do you think i can reuse GPU board header to connect the new PWM fans ? I 'll need a cable adapter /splitter because connectors are not the same, right ?

Thank you.


----------



## djogoku

https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...ahiti-le-xt-owners-club-375.html#post21253868


----------



## eBombzor

Sheeesh the new OCN redesign broke the entire first post... hopefully no one uses this card anymore in 2021


----------



## 8800GT

eBombzor said:


> Sheeesh the new OCN redesign broke the entire first post... hopefully no one uses this card anymore in 2021


Remember the good old days when you get get near flagship performance for 150$? 7870 XT was a beast.


----------



## M3TAl

Oh I 'member. Remember spending more like $250 though. 'Member my 8800GT, 7800GT KO, and BFG Tech 6800GT too. The 7800GT and 8800GT both had catastrophic failures which led me to ATi/AMD.


----------



## Woxxi

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if someone tried to use this card on newer linux distro ? I read that there is a lot of issues with this card and it only works with fglrx (discontinued) drivers !


----------



## nickmaleao

Hi,

I have a Sapphire HD 7870 XT with Boost with Elpida memory and need a UEFI bios, I would like to know if anyone has this bios version and could shared it.

Thanks!


----------



## nickmaleao

SigTauMatt said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Strange. My XT was UEFI out of the box. Mine was Elpedia-equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that shouldn't make a difference. Have you tried installing it and booting into a system that's UEFI and not classic BIOS?


I would like to know if by any change you have a backup of your bios?

Regards.


----------



## 8800GT

8800GT said:


> Quote:
> 
> 1. ASIC quality is 64.3%. Seems pretty low since at 1.225 I can do 1235 core.
> 2. Stock pcs+ cooler from powercolor. It got up to 79C with custom fan profile on MSI afterburner. Rather loud
> 3. MSI afterburner's new beta (4.03 beta 7 i believe) and you simple go to settings and allow voltage reading and control. Set to constant voltage to adjust for Vdroop and Vramp
> 4. It has the .32 bios as that is what it shipped with.
> 5. Sure, it is a default 0.32 bios you can find anywhere.
> 
> Tahiti.zip 99k .zip file





nickmaleao said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Sapphire HD 7870 XT with Boost with Elpida memory and need a UEFI bios, I would like to know if anyone has this bios version and could shared it.
> 
> Thanks!


The bios I posted way back should be UEFI. It was also the latest bios the card ever had.


----------

